# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u privatnim klinikama

## BHany

Otvaramo (ponovno) temu o privatnim klinikama.
Odnosi se prije svega na privatne klinike u RH iz razloga koji su objašnjeni  ovdje

Stavljamo linkove na neke postojeće starije i novije teme.

 Cijene 2007
 Općenito 2007
 Poliklinika Škvorc 2007
 Poliklinika IVF 2010
 Poliklinika Vili 2006/2007
 Poliklinika Vili 2010
 dr. Duić 2010


Neke su informacije na ovim temama zasigurno zastarjele pa vas molimo da, ako imate neke konkretne, korisne, nove informacije koje možete sažeti o pojedinoj klinici, da ih, dakle, sažmete i možete ih - ili postati ovdje ili poslati jednoj od nas da ih uvrsti u ovaj prvi post. Također ukoliko su nam još neke teme o privatnim klinikama promaknule, dajte na ovdje link, pa ćemo ih također zalijepiti u ovaj prvi post kako bi sve bilo na jednom mjestu.



Poliklinika Vili 
Telefon: 01 48 46 060, 01 4846 061 
Fax: 01 4846 057 
Ilica 191 - folikulometrije i preglede, 
Prilaz Gjure Deželića 32 - punkcije i transfere.
Radno vrijeme: pon-pet od 9-18

Poliklinika IVF
Poliklinika za ginekologiju, porodništvo i reprodukcijsku medicinu 
Voćarska cesta 14 
10000 Zagreb 
Tel: 01  46 78 600
Fax: 01 46 78 601 

Poliklinika Škvorc 
Malinska 1 
10430 Samobor 
Tel: 01 3385 222, 01 3385 220 
Fax: 01 3385 217 
Tel/fax:01 3360 702

IVF CENTAR za ginekologiju, opstetriciju i reprodukcijsku medicinu d.o.o.
Metalčeva 5/IV
Zagreb
tel. 095/ 561 6132

Poliklinika BetaPlus
Avenija Većeslava Holjevca 23
10000 Zagreb
telefon: +385 (1) 5580 250
e-mail: poliklinika@betaplus.hr
dr. Romana Dmitrović
dr. Renato Bauman


O poliklinici CITO se raspravlja na temi POTPOMOGNUTA U SPLITU.

O svakoj drugoj privatnoj klinici također možete dati novi info ili upitati ovdje u svakom trenutku.



Hvala vam i SRETNO!

Vaše moderatorice

----------


## tuzna

cure,skuzila sam da se dr R vraca 12.08.
zanima me koliko dugo se ceka na termin?(rekao mi mailom da dodem,jer imam izgled anekih problema sa trombofilijom)
ne znam kad da zovem,jer sam poslala bukalni bris u BG da mi odrade Leiden,20210,MTHFR i kad to dobijem isla bih u Zg njemu

----------


## Bab

Znam samo da su im velike gužve jer sam ja zvala 26.7. i dobila termin tek 27.8.
A jel znaš kad bi otprilike mogla dobit ovaj nalaz? Pa da probaš tak nekak tempirat i odlazak u Zagreb!?
 Možda se i vidimo, baš bi bilo dobro
pusa

----------


## tuzna

pa, poslala sam bukalni bris postom u četvrtak. sutra dajem krv za lac i aCL,i cekam 10-ak dana taj nalaz.
ovaj u Bg će biti gotov kad stigne pošiljka,kad ja uplatim i legne uplata(o je 2-3 dana od uplate ,veli gospođa iz laba) za 5 dana.
uplatila bih ja odmah,ali nisam sigurna kad ce to stici i da li ce, ispeglali su nas zestoko dok smo poslali.dhl i fedex traze papir da to nije zarazno,i uz to 70e.
a,preporučeno sam poslala za 7e,peglali su i oni,ali za te pare bar se isplati.sad cekam da mi jave da je stiglo(uvijek se bojim rizika da to nece stici uopce,kao sto se moze svaka posta zagubiti,)pa ću onda platiti.
dakle,ocekujem sve za nekih 15-ak dana,ako bude ok.
bojim se toga iz Bg,jer ko zna da li sam dobro uzela bris,kad ce stici,hoce li to ko otvarati,mozda nesto nije ok,pa nece moci uraditi nalaz....
s druge strane,pomalo mi se zuri,znam da su guzve, da cu onda cekati dugo...a,moji smrzlici cekaju,a i viza nam u septembru istice(ako fulamo cesku tad,mormao ponovo ganjati vize).
a,ne zelim ici prije svih tih nalaza i prije konsultacija sa R!
vidim da si dobial termin za mjesec,ali dr R je na GO do 12,dakle ,ja racunam od 12.,do 27....dakle,15ak dana se ceka na termin...hm,st ada radim?
osim toga,moze mi neko reci koliko to kosta tamo kod dr R?
mislim,to su konsultacije,je l da? VTO radim u ceskoj,dr R mi treba zbog sumnje na trombofiliju...samo da me uputi sta dalje i kako(jer je u BiH katastrofalno stanje po pitanju MPO i ljekara koji se kuze u to)
koja je adresa? imamo navigaciju,pa cemo se valjda uspjeti snaci...
bab, hvala

----------


## Vali

Mislim da su ti konzultacije 200 kuna, ako se ne varam. Nekada su bile 100. Naruci se ti ovih dana, pa ako ti ne bude odgovaralo, lako pomakneš termin. 
Adresa ti je Ilica 191 E. Javi se budes li trebala bilo kakvu pomoć u zg!

----------


## tuzna

a,joj ,svaki put me cure sa ovog foruma iznenade svojom susretljivošću.Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

ja sam prije jedno 2 mjeseca platila konzultacije 100 kuna. Jedino ako se nešto od tada mjenjalo. Znam da imaju na cjeniku konzultacije do 15 minuta 100 kn, a od pol sata 200 ili 250 kn.

----------


## Bab

Draga, pa zato smo tu da si međusobno pomažemo  :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

svejedno, svim curama  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Vali

Aha, zato sam mozda svojedobno ja platila 100 kuna, a frendica nedavno 200. Mislila sam da su poskupili.

----------


## Bab

Makar, ja sam nekad znala bit unutra doslovno 5 minuta, a nekad i po pol sata i nikad nisam platila više od 100 kuna. Ko zna kak oni to tam obračunavaju.
Taman posla da još i to poskupi...i ovak je sve skupo za poludit, makar to je najmanja stavka u cijelom postupku, ali ipak...

----------


## Mojca

> Znam samo da su im velike gužve jer sam ja zvala 26.7. i dobila termin tek 27.8.
> A jel znaš kad bi otprilike mogla dobit ovaj nalaz? Pa da probaš tak nekak tempirat i odlazak u Zagreb!?
>  Možda se i vidimo, baš bi bilo dobro
> pusa


Sorry što upadam, ja sam zvala jučer i dobila termin za ovaj petak. (13! Nije za praznovjerne!  :Smile: 
Možda nije blesavo nazvati i provjeriti da li se koji termin oslobodio, jer mene je sestra krenula zapisivati za rujan, a onda se sabrala i rekla: ima jedan termin ovaj tjedan! 
Vrijedi probati. Sretno!

----------


## BHany

*oprostite na upadu...samo obavijest...

*Otvorile smo novi topic MPO trudnoća nakon svega   pa vas pozivamo da ga posjetite, pročitate uvod i da nadalje tamo  pišete svoje trudničke probleme i pitanja, kao i da bodrenje, slavlje te  razmjenu osjećaja i stanja tijekom postupka i iščekivanja rezultata  nevezanog za kliniku u kojoj se liječite dijelite na temama  Odbrojavanje, Nakon transfera ili nekoj sličnoj.

   Hvala

----------


## tuzna

cure,zvala sam juce,dobial termin 26.8.
zanima me sta pojam kozultacije podrazumijeva? hoce li me dr pregledati na UZV?
koliko je 200 kn eura?
ima li parking blizu te poliklinike?
hvala

----------


## mare41

tuzna, konzultacije (100 kn-barem dosad) podrazumijevaju pregled nalaza i razgovor. Naravno da možeš tražiti UZV, a cijena je 250 kn (to nisam baš ziher), to bi bilo zajedno 50 eura. Možda se javi neko sa svježijim cijenama, a parking je malo teže naći u okolnim ulicama, al nađe se.

----------


## Bab

Tak je Mare, ja sam do sad uvijek plaćala konzultacije 100 kuna.
Tužna, to bi ti ispalo oko 28 eura( samo konzultacije). 
Inače tečaj eur-a ti je 1 EUR = 7.2i5 kuna, da si možeš računati ostale cijene.

Ovaj UZV od 250 kn oni zovu mali UZV i iskreno ne znam kad naplaćuje taj mali a kad normalni. Ja kad sam bila u postupku onda sam taj prvi UZV ( na 2dc) plaćala tih 250 kn, ali ne znam o čemu to ovisi.
Što se parkinga tiče, je malo gužva, ali ima tamo u kvartu tih malih ulica u kojima ćeš sigurno uspjeti naći parking. Još ako ideš ujutro sigurno bude mjesta jer većina onda radi.
Ako trebaš bilo kakvu pomoć samo reci, tu smo  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Tužna, idem ja danas popodne pa ću ti javiti friške cijene i dojmove.

----------


## tuzna

hvala,cure
ja,iskreno,ne mislim da mi treba pregled,jer sam bila prije par dana i sve je ok.meni dr vise treba radi trombofilije i nekih drugih pitanja.
trenutno mi je najveci problem parking,jer mi nemamo pojam kako voziti po ZG, imamo navigaciju,i ako ukucam adresu klinike,dovest ce nas do klinike,ali rekoste da tu nema mjesta,tj.guzva je.
ima kakav parking blizu,nema veze ak se i placa, samo ako neko ima adresu(zbog navigacije)....to mi je jako bitno,jer mogu izgubiti dosta vremena trazeci parking,a imam zakazan termin.
Mojca,gdje ti parkiras auto danas,recimo? je l bi mogla vidjet tacnu adresu i broj tog parkinga?
cure,divne ste

----------


## Bab

Tuzna, ja mislim da bi u Vukovićevoj ulici mogli naći parking. To ti je ( ako idete po Ilici) skretanje lijevo odmah prije klinike...znam da ti je sad teško to sve predočiti, ali ako ukucaš u navigaciju ne možete fulati. Ako baš u toj ulici i ne bude mjesta možete onda produžiti do kraja pa skrenuti lijevo u Baruna Filipovića pa probati tamo u drvoredu naći mjesto. Inače, Vukovićeva ti je kratka mala uličica i može te TM možda i pričekat negdje sastrane, ako baš ne ulovite parking( osim ako ne ide s tobom kod doktroa). iskreno, ne znam dal se u ovim uličicama plaća, mislim da čak i ne.

----------


## tuzna

znaci,ulica se bas zove Vukovićeva?
hvala ti

----------


## Bab

da, baš Vukovićeva...i skroz je kratka, možda ima 150-200 metara. Tu bi se trebalo naći mjesta... a u kolko sati imaš termin?

----------


## tuzna

15,30,ali se nadam da cemo stici ranije.ne znam koliko je voznje sarajevo-zg,ali mi cemo svakako krenuti ranije.

----------


## Bab

mislila sam se ponudit da vas negdje dočekam, ali nažalost radim do pola 5 pa nikako ne mogu. Baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
Ali nadam se da ćete se uz pomoć navigacije snaći. Nažalost ne znam kolkio traje vožnja od Sarajeva do Zagreba...samo polako i sigurno. Dr R će vas čekati !!!
I javi nam šta ste saznali
sretno

----------


## tuzna

bab,  :Kiss: 
nadam se da cemo se snaci bez problema,svakako vamjavim sta je dr rekao,bas sam nestrpljiva da upoznam tog divnog covjeka.... :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Tuzna, imas pp. Lp, 
M

----------


## morskavila

Bok cure!

Zanima me postoji li mogucnost u postupku IVF-a u poliklinici Vili  da se priprema (folikulometrija...) odradi u nekoj drugoj klinici?
Naime nisam iz ZG-a pa me to zanima cisto zbog putovanja.
Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima.

----------


## luna1

Ej Bab, di si ženo... vidim da ideš 27.08. ja naručena 26.08.2010. da vidim kaj ću više napraviti i taj 4 puta da više bude dobitan....Znači mogle bi opet zajedno u jesen?

----------


## Bab

Hej luna...ma tu sam, al pokušavam malo odmoriti glavu od svega. Ubio me ovaj zadnji fijasko pa mi baš treba malo odmaka od svega.
Da...idem k njemu da vidim šta dalje...nadam se nekim pretragama koje do sad još nisam radila, moram ponovit briseve i papu da ih imam friške i onda u nove pobjede. Mislim da ćemo nakon ovog pokušaja najesen malo stat na loptu i počet skupljat lovu za Prag... to nam je neki okvirni plan. Zanima me šta će mi dr R reći na sve to...

Nadam se da ćemo se skupa bodriti i bilo bi lijepo da skupa i poskakujemo nakon ß.

----------


## luna1

i ja se nadam da ću vaditi neke nalaze koje nisam ako postoje, i zanima me kaj će doktor reći, jer ja opet dižem kredit i više neznam do kada će to tako. Nemoj me krivo shvatiti nisam izgubila volju samo me počinje ovo umarati.Ja drugi tjedan počinjem s papom i brisevima pa znam da će me to tražiti, budemo vidjele kaj će nam reći. Naravno da ćemo se bodriti ja sumnjam da prije 10 mjeseca ću ići kredit ću samo čekati oko 3-4 tjedna, budem vidjela kako će ići to s vađem nalazima i rezultatima.

----------


## luna1

Ja u ponedjeljak naručena kod svog ginekologa idem izvaditi papa test da ne gubim vrijeme, i mislila sam izvaditi briseve iovako će me to sigurno tražiti da ponovim, al se više ne sjećam kaj smo točno morali vaditi, jer se koja sjeća? P.S. imam novog ginekologa pa se ni on baš ne snalazi....

----------


## Bab

Luna, kolko ja znam uzimaju se ona 4  standardna cervikalna brisa...
 -bris na klamidiju
- bris na HPV
- bris na ureaplazmu
- bris na mikroplazmu

Ali trebao bi to jedan ginić znati, pa makar bio i novi...
Nadam se da sam pomogla

----------


## luna1

tak sam si i mislila, to ću i izvaditi...hvala.....  super mi je kaj su privatne klinike posebno pa si možemop davati potporu....jer tam se sve izmiješa....

----------


## Bab

ma nema na čemu, pa tu smo zato...  :Smile: 

Nego, jel netko od Vas/Nas Vilijevki zna koliko košta uzimanje briseva kod njih( u Viliju) sa uputnicom od socijalnog ginića?
I da li se tako može i papu odradit?
Hvala puno  :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bab Mislim da  HPV nije baš standardni bris, meni je privatni ginekolog rekao da ću njega morati raditi u ZG jer to u Rijeci ne rade ako se i drugi put pokaže CIN 1 ali hvala bogu nije trebalo jer mi je drugi papa bio čist

----------


## Bab

Onda moje isprike...možda sam i ja malo pobrkala lončiće...nije bilo namjerno. 
Hvala Mimi na ispravci  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Cure, evo zvala sam Vili pa da i s Vama podjelim info.
Uzimanje briseva sa uputnicom od socijalnog ginića košta 50 kuna i sami nosimo uzorke u Rockfellerovu.
Papu na taj način nije moguće raditi.

Eto, možda je nekoga i to zanimalo.

----------


## kiara79

> Ja u ponedjeljak naručena kod svog ginekologa idem izvaditi papa test da ne gubim vrijeme, i mislila sam izvaditi briseve iovako će me to sigurno tražiti da ponovim, al se više ne sjećam kaj smo točno morali vaditi, jer se koja sjeća? P.S. imam novog ginekologa pa se ni on baš ne snalazi....


rade se aerobi i anaerobi,micoplasma,ureaplasma i klamidija...
sorry kaj sam vam ovako upala... :Heart:

----------


## morskavila

Evo ja ponovno upadam! Mora da ste previdjeli moje pitanje od neki dan pa ponavljam.  
Zanima me postoji li mogucnost u postupku IVF-a u poliklinici Vili da se priprema (folikulometrija...) odradi u nekoj drugoj klinici?
Naime nisam iz ZG-a pa me to zanima cisto zbog putovanja.
Hvala!

----------


## frka

bok, curke!

samo pitanjce: u ponedjeljak idemo u vili na 3D uzv pa me zanima gdje se sparkate u blizini?

svima pozdrav i puno srece!!!

----------


## mare41

morskavila, slobodno to pitaj dr-a, on će ti najbolje znati reći da li u tvom mjestu tvoj dr to može odraditi,  i oprosti što se kasno odgovara, ali novim članovima postovi kasne pa se "podvuku" pod neke druge postove.
frka-Bab je malo iznad spominjala ulicu, iako mi teško nađemo parking.

----------


## tonili

Frka ako znaš gdje je Dom zdravlja Črnomerec možete se sparkirat iza njega i prošetat do Vilia - mi tamo uvijek nađemo mjesto bez problema, a fakat je blizu. U samoj Vukovićevoj nikad nismo našli slobodan parking.

----------


## tonili

*Morska vila* svakako nazovi u polikliniku, traži doktora pitaj ga. A možeš ga i kontaktirati na portalu Zdravlje i život, vjerujem da će ti brzo odgovoriti!  :Smile:

----------


## frka

super! hvala, cure!!

tonili,  :Kiss:  tebi i curkama!

----------


## morskavila

Hvala cure! Narucili smo se na dogovor krajem mjeseca pa cu provjeriti.
Sigurno cu se javiti ponovno s novim pitanjima.   :Smile:  Do tada svima SRETNO!

----------


## luna1

ja jučer izvadila papu, ultrazvuk ok, nema cisti za koje su se svi bojali s obzirom na količinu injekcija u kratkom roku, izvadila briseve, sad idemo dalje u četvrtak. Kak sam vesela počelo se nešto događati, sad tek imam osjećaj da se bliži postupak. Ova faza mirovanja dok ne vadim nalaze mi je depresivna a sad sam opet puna energije.....p.s. jučer sam saznala da mi je i druga vjenčana kuma imala pobačaj u 3 mjesecu trudnoće, pa kamo ovaj svijet ide. Da se mene pita ja bi svim žena dala neki beneficirani staž za sve kaj prođu u životu....

----------


## Mali Mimi

> ja jučer izvadila papu, ultrazvuk ok, nema cisti za koje su se svi bojali s obzirom na količinu injekcija u kratkom roku, izvadila briseve, sad idemo dalje u četvrtak. Kak sam vesela počelo se nešto događati, sad tek imam osjećaj da se bliži postupak. Ova faza mirovanja dok ne vadim nalaze mi je depresivna a sad sam opet puna energije.....p.s. jučer sam saznala da mi je i druga vjenčana kuma imala pobačaj u 3 mjesecu trudnoće, pa kamo ovaj svijet ide. Da se mene pita ja bi svim žena dala neki beneficirani staž za sve kaj prođu u životu....


Hej i ja sam sutra naručena kod dr. R u koliko sati imaš termin?

----------


## luna1

ej ja sam naručena u 18,00 h i nadam se da ćemo stići, jer mi radimo do 16,00 dok dođem doma, spremim... a ti?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> ej ja sam naručena u 18,00 h i nadam se da ćemo stići, jer mi radimo do 16,00 dok dođem doma, spremim... a ti?


 Mi u 17,00 možda se sretnemo onda

----------


## luna1

Mali Mimi, sretno danas..... možda se i upoznamo...

----------


## luna1

Mali Mimi poslala sam ti pp, al neznam jesi dobila jer nemogu vidjeti poslane poruke.

----------


## luna1

ej, Bab sutra ti ideš u Vili, bum ti danas pozdravila doktora.....

----------


## Bab

Lina, baš si slatka...hehehe... 
Nadam se da ćeš dogovoriti jedan dobitan postupak...a ja ću se onda prišlepati za tobom.
Ovo će mi biti (nažalost) zadnji pokušaj u Viliju jer smo dužni ko Grčka na sve strane i jednostavno više ne ide... :Sad: 

Luna, javi nam odmah šta kaže naš dragi doktor!!!

----------


## mare41

Danas je i tuzna kod dr-a, javite cure kako je bilo.
Bab, kiss.

----------


## tonili

Evo nas samo da vam svima poželimo sreću u postupcima!!!
Neka ovo bude plodna i vesela jesen!  :Heart: 
Vrijeme je da se Vili vlakić napuni novim trudnicama  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Bab

Luna, tuzna, Mimi...pa di ste cure...željno čekamo Vaše izvještaje
Nemojte nas držat u neizvjesnosti.
Nadam se da ste sve dogovorile sve onako kako vam paše pa sad negdje slavite...hehehe

pusa svima koke moje  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

*Tonili*, posebna  :Kiss:  za tebe i tvoje dvije srećice.
Ti nam daješ veliku nadu da je ipak moguće ....

----------


## tuzna

evo mene!  :Smile: 
bila sam kod dr.-a.odusevljena sam njime.
blago vama ,pa imate tako blizu jednog onakvog dr.-a!
radial u Breyeru neke analize(ponovila) i ispalo je da je bila greska laba u mom gradu, ali je dr pregledao sve nalaze moje(trombofilija,stitna,inzulinska i PCOS) i rekao da mogu u postupak ,tj,po svoje smrzlice!
pozz svim curama,hvala na svim informacijama

----------


## Bab

Bravo tuzna...i nadam se da ćeš uskoro moderatorice moliti da ti promjene nick u NAJSRETNIJA !!!

Baš mi je drago da ti se naš dragi doktor svidio, ja sam se s njim oduševila prve sekunde kad sam ušla u ordinaciju...
Jesi uspješno našla kliniku i parking jučer? Nadam se da je navigacija odradila svoje i da niste imali većih problema !

I kad se onda spremaš? U 10 mjesecu po svoju dječicu??
Sretno i vrati nam se jaaakooo trbušasta  :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

:Smile: 
ako budem ikada trudna,odmah mijenjam nick :Smile:  sa zadovoljstvom.
da,navigacija je odradila svoje(doista je nezamjenjiva stvarcica ta navigacija) ,dovela nas ravno do parkinga. sve proslo za 5!
dr me odusevio, posebno susretljivost i pristupacnost. ocekivala sam nekog starog,namrgođenog,nagluhog dr.-a  :Smile: 
da,po smrzlice se nadam u oktobru(mada se bavim mislju da idem u septembarskom ciklusu-to bi opet bio pocetak 10-og mjeseca)
mrzim ici zimi u postupke,kad pada snijeg i kad puse vani
ovako bi isli na more oko 11.9.,vratili se i onda zapucali po smrzlice nakon 15-ak dana.

----------


## luna1

pa doktor je odmoran, sva sreća jer će mu trebati kad ja krenem opet. Rekao mi je da ćemo pokušati sad ovaj cikulus u 9 mjesecu s kontrac. tabletama, rekao je da kupim 10 gonala i 10 menopura za početak i 3 injekcije C.... nešto imam doma zapisnao neznam kak se zove.Poslao me opet da izvadim nešto sitno hormona, briseve i papu sam izvadila.Tako da po sve moj postupak je u 10 mjesecu, valjda će mi banka do tada odobriti kredit, jer sam kao i moja Bab zadužila se ko Grčka, i ovo mi je još jedan kredit. Muž i ja se zezamo da ćemo otplaćivati kredite dok dijete ne krene u školu, pa se nadamo da ćemo dobiti blizance, jer neznam s kojim novcima ćemi ići na drugu bebu....hahahhaha

----------


## luna1

Mali Mimi, tako mi je drago da sam te vidjela, a tako mi je žao što se nisam snašla da ti kažem da me pričekaš da se upoznamO i popijemo kafe.....sestra me je skroz izbezumila, zvala me je na mobitel još u 15,00 sati na posao i rekla da požurim jer su dokttou otkazale dvije cure i da dođem da nema prazni hod, pa smo jurili i samo sam uletila k njemu. Žao mi je što se nismo bolje upoznale, nadam se da ćemo imati još prilika. Bilo bi mi iznimno drago. Kako si ti prošla?

----------


## Bab

Luna, znači sve ide po planu...superiška  :Smile: 
Da ti ovo sa C nije Cetrotide??? Ja sam prošli put to dobila, ali jednu...

Kako god, nadam se da će ti ova kombinacija biti dobitna...nekak mi se čini da već dugo nismo dobili Vili bebu pa bi definitivno sad bilo vrijeme, a ti eto imaš čast otvorit plodnu jesen!!!
Jesi čula??? I nemoj nas zafrknut?!?!  :Smile: 

Ja moram isto povadit te sve briseve i papu, napravit friške hormone, al to ću idući mjesec kad se vratim s godišnjeg, ne da mi se sad radit presing.

Luna, ma super je kad više i možeš dići kredit, mi više ne bi ni mogli otplaćivati, uz sve ostalo...ali sad sam već off topic  :Sad: 

Baš mi je drago da sve ide ko po špagici, nadam se da ću i ja tako danas dobro proći.

pusaa

----------


## luna1

Je je taj Cetroide, nisam ga pitala koju svrhu ima? Znam da mi je rekao 3 komada. Znaš i ja sam primjetila da nešto slabo ima Vili beba, i nadam se da će sad ova ekipa za jesen,a vidim da nas ima, otvoriti sezonu i da će krenuti daj trudnički niz. Vidjela sam jučer stavili su novu ploču na zid za slikice od beba, al je prazna, pa sam baš rekla svome mužu da je to naša ploča, mislim od svih naših cura koje kreću u jesen. Znači tabla je tamo čeka nas, za naše bebe i male slikice. Iskreno nakon svega krenut ću i u ovaj postupak s glavom gore, i koliko vidim dobrim društvom za jesen, i bit će rezultata. Tonili nadam se ćemo se mi koje idemo u jesen na postupak družiti s tobom više na temu blizanaca........kak bi to bilo slatko

----------


## Bab

Luna, Cetrotide ti sprječava preranu ovulaciju i prebrzo sazrijevanje folikula... ako sam ja to sve dobro polovila. Ja sam u prošlom postupku dobila cetrotide dan prije štoperice jer nisam imala nikakvu drugu supresiju.

joj, ja uvijek tam buljim po tim bebicama i zamišljam si i svoju tamo jednog dana...nadam se da će mi se želja i ispuniti

----------


## luna1

Mimi, gdje si?

----------


## Bab

evo i mene... dogovorili smo opet postupak sa klomifenom i gonalima. Kad obavim briseve i papu, krećemo u akciju. Nadam se u 10 ili 11 mjesecu.
Baš me dr danas lijepo smirio i riješio mi neke dileme koje sam imala, dao par dobronamjernih savjeta...ma baš mu puno hvala na svemu.

Eto, ja zadovoljna...jedino moram skinut koju kilicu...malo sam zabrazdila :Embarassed:  u zadnjih par mjeseci...oprala me neka depra pa sam liječila tugu čokoladom. Sad mi je to došlo na naplatu.

----------


## tonili

Cure što se tiče kredita i love - mi ćemo svoje curke otplaćivat još 2 godine!!!!  :Smile: 
Ali - nema veze - glavno da su nam tu i da se rode male, crne i kreštave!!!
Vjerujem da uskoro slijedi sretan niz trudnica - samo opušteno i pozitivno - uspjeh neće izostati. Bebe vole nasmijane mame i tate - ne zaboravite to!

----------


## luna1

ej Bab, meni je isto rekao da sam se zdebljala, al mi je rekao da ću još, jer nisam prestala pušiti i on mi je rekao da se šopam od B kompleksa nadalje, čak mi je rekao da ne pijem folnu nego Prenatal. Pa da ću još više dobiti na kilaži, a ja mrzim tu svoju ovisnost od sutra ja i muž krećemo s akcijom ne pušenja, Bože sange mi daj....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hej eto mene, sad sam kod svekrve pa mi je tu internet užasno spor. Luna baš mi je krivo da nismo imale više vremena za upoznavanje, doktor mi je preporučio bromerogon pola tablete i eurothirox za TSH iako mi nije previsok ali da mi ipak malo snizi bio mi je oko 3,5 zadnje. Dogovorili smo da ću tamo negdje u 11,12 na IVF ne ranije da ipak ta terapija djeluje neka 3 mj. Isto ne znamo još kako bi to isfinancirali jer još otplaćujemo dugove od Maribora pa novi kredit ne možemo ali nadam se da ćemo nešto uspjeti iskombinirati.

----------


## luna1

Mali Mimi, bit će još prilike da se upoznamo, ja ću isto dobiti Bromergon, za to znam. Dajte mi recite iskreno jel koja od Vas puši? Mene to ubija...

----------


## Bab

Hej curke moje...

prvo da odgovorim luni....ja ne pušim, nikad ni nisam, pa opet ne ide  :Sad:  ...ne kažem da je to sad neka pozitivna stvar( to što pušiš) , ali vidiš da nije ni presudna. Bilo bi ljepo kad bi uspjela prestat ili bar smanjit, još ak uspijemo skinut koju kilicu...ma da vidiš, bumo trbušaste sam tak :Smile: 

A dajte mi recite cure, čemu taj Bromergon služi? Malo sam tele po tom pitanju, a baš me zanima zašto ga vi uzimate?!

Hvala i vidimo se onda uskoro tamo.
MM i ja imamo plan do 11 mjeseca skinut nešto kila i onda po našu bebicu(e)...ah koja skromnost!?!?

Mah-mah svima

----------


## luna1

ja sam prolaktin vadila 100 puta, i zadnji put mi je bio malo povišen i sad doktor je rekao da sam možda uzrujala ili nešti i dao mi je Bromergon da smanji prolaktin, tak mi je rekao i sada da ću izvaditi prolaktin ak opet bude mrvicu povišen da će mi dati Bromergon. A ja sam jako živčana bila jer mi je muž ostao bez posla, a mi u kreditima zbog postupka mislim da mi je i tlak u svemu tome skočio na 200 pa doktor kaže da s obzirom da nisam nikada imala problema s tim možda mi se desilo jer prolazim taj stresan dio, pa da ne reskiramo, dao mi je Bromergon. Drugi tjedan ću vjerovatno krenuti vaditi one nalaze kaj mi je napisao, ne vadim ih puno, začudila sam se. Mislim da ću ići u Petrovu neznam dali sve oni tamo vade, već sam zaboravila gdje sam kaj vadila. Ne pušim od petka ja i muž, pa sam hiper živčena, al nastojim da se toga ostavim ako pomogne, Bože snage mi daj.

----------


## Bab

Draga luna, ja mislim da ćete uspjeti prestati ili bar smanjiti...bar je kod mene tako...kad imam neki viši cilj onda mi je sve puno lakše. Ja recimo nikad na dijeti nisam izdržala dulje od tjedan dana, jer nije to za mene. Ali sad mislim da ću uspjeti jer nije samo da to radim da si budem ljepša nego i zato jer postoji šansa da nam i to malo pripomogne da se mrvica uhvati zapravo. Probaj si tako složiti stvari u glavi, možda ti bude malo lakše. Inače, MM puši i znam po njemu kak je teško prestati. Svašta je probao, od flastera, žvakaća ali ništa od svega dok u glavi ne odluči da to zbilja želi.
Ja ( kad uspijem dobiti uputnice) idem izvaditi sve hormone pa se nadam da se neće ništa zbrčkati. Ali stignem do 11 mjeseca nadam se sve popraviti.

Samo hrabo, lunić i da vidiš kak ćete biti sretni sa rezultatima. 
 :Kiss:

----------


## taca70

PRL rade u Petrovoj.Btw. PRL zovu jos i hormon stresa sto sve govori.Tako sam ja "stresnuta" vec 15god.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Taca a kakve si nuspojave imala od Bromergona i kako si prešla na taj drugi lijek (jeli ti on to dao ili tvoja doktorica/doktor opće prakse) meni zadnji put nije bilo dobro od njega (užasno mi je ubrzano srce kucalo) i sad sam počela sa skroz malim dozama (četvrtina tablete) i opet osjetim ne u toj mjeri ali osjetim ne znam šta dalje, jeli da ga zovem ili da još probam izdržati.

----------


## taca70

Mali Mimi, ja sam od Bromergona pola dana spavala ili mi je padala glava od niskog tlaka.Sada mi je strasno zao da nisam znala za postojanje dostinexa iako nije na listi lijekova HZZO-a. Nabavljam ga iz Italije jer je jeftiniji nego kod nas.Medutim, ja sam uzimala uglavnom po 2tbl a na zadnje po 4 sto vise nikako nisam mogla podnositi.Tvoje lupanje srca bih prije povezala za Euthyroxom ako ga uzimas.

----------


## luna1

ej ak mi možete pomoći, trebam vadit TSH, FT4,ANTI TG, TPO jel to sve moguće u Petrovoj?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hvala na odgovoru Taca, ma uzimam i Euthirox, jučer mi nije bilo niš strašno...

----------


## Francesca

bok cure

ide koja kod Podobnika?

----------


## morskavila

bok cure!
Eto bili mi na konzultacijama. Dr. pregledao nalaze  i rekao da izvadim hormone 3-5 dan ciklusa (iste kao i Luna1), a MM da ponovi spermiogram, ali u Petrovoj! (Mi imali iz KBO). Kad sve obavimo dolazimo ponovno u ZG.

----------


## Nena75

Evo, i ja se pridružujem "vili" klubu. Upravo sam u postupku, danas sam krenula s Gonalima a u petak uzv - nadam se da će biti lijepih folikula. Ovo mi je, naime, 5. postupak IVF/ICSI (ali 1. u Viliju) i stvarno mislim da bi bilo vrijeme da bude uspješan i - zadnji!

----------


## luna1

Nena75 želim ti dobitni, pa da se i ti veseliš Vili bebi. Ajde nam ti otvori pozitivnu sezonu, pa da nas sve krene. Ja izvadila sve nalaze TSH, FT4,ANTI TG, TPO SVI DOBRI, izvadila briseve dobri, a ono najgore prolaktin 798. Doktor me je jučer nazvao i rekao da mi je prolaktin do neba. Eto moje cure mene ubije stres, kojeg nikako da se riješim......Bila sam jučer šokirana kad sam vidjela nalaz a i tužna..

----------


## taca70

Luna1, koja je gornja granica na tvom nalazu PRL?Imam s tim iskustvo dulje od desetljeca i preporucujem dostinex ako ga ikako mozes nabaviti a ako ne onda Bromergon.
Nena75, i ja ti zelim dobitni postupak u Viliju.Koju dg imate i u kakvom si protokolu?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Luna join the club!
I šta sad kad bi trebala krenuti u postupak?

----------


## Nena75

Curke, hvala na dobrim željama. 
Taca, što se tiče protokola, ja sam ti od 20. dana prošlog ciklusa počela sa Suprefactom (3x2), a od 2. dana ovog ciklusa sa po 3 Gonala. U petak idem na UZV pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje. A dijagnoza - MM oligoastenozoospermia (3. stupanj), varikokela, a ja Hashimoto (štitnjača zeza, to sam saznala tek prije nepune 2 god., na vlastitu inicijativu krenula na dodatne pretrage). Iza nas je 5 neuspjelih postupaka (4 ICSI, 1 AIH) u zadnjih 5 godina. 

Luna, prolaktin ti je stvarno visok, nadam se da ćeš to ubrzo riješiti terapijom (meni je dr. R dao 1/2 tablete dnevno ali tebi će sigurno trebati jača doza).

----------


## luna1

piše mi na nalazu od 127-637 a meni je 797,60 rekao je da krećem s pola Bromergona pa cijeli, malo mi stvara mučnine dok se ne naviknem. Za sada pijem vitamin c ujutro, pa Bromergon, kasnije prenatal, pa logest kontrac. tablete i tako ovaj ciklus a idući krećeme s gonalima i menopurima kombinirat će. Nadam se da će prolaktin pasti, jel se ponavlja nalaz prolaktina prije postupka dok si pod tabletama? Zanima me jel ga taj Bromergon drži pod kontrolom i dali to ima veliki učinak na postupak?

----------


## luna1

Nena75 nadam se da će ti ova kombinacija biti dobitna, ja sam išla s njom prošli puta u postupak, sad će kod mene kombinirati injekcije...

----------


## taca70

Luna1, moj PRL je s tim ref.vrijednostima znao biti i preko 2000 bez terapije.Preporucila bih ti da Bromergon uzimas navecer jer ces ga lakse podnijeti.Napravi kontrolni nalaz prije postupka cisto da vidis kako djeluje ali bit ce to ok.

----------


## luna1

ajme ja mislila da da je moj visok, pa kaj su tebi rekli zakaj je tako visok? I jel ga uspiješ izregulirati s tabletama?

----------


## taca70

Ja sam na tabletama vec 15god, uzimala sam cak i po 4 Bromergona od cega sam bila totalno siznula ali sve je lakse od kada sam na dostinexu.Nekad je i pod terapijom bio iznad gr., kako kad, ali sada je srecom pod kontrolom.Radila sam 2x CT hipofize zbog sumnje na mikroadenom, nalaz uredan.

----------


## ivanchi78

> bok cure
> 
> ide koja kod Podobnika?


Idem ja. I jako sam zadovoljna, iako još uvijek ne i trudna. No kod njega sam u tri postupka (2 AIH, 1 ICSI) dva puta ostala trudna, samo što su obje trudnoće završile vrlo rano (5. i 6. tjedan). Sad sam napravila hrpu testova na koje me poslao i čekam M da se naručim 11dc na pregled.
Reci što te zanima, ako znam i ako se smije, rado ću odgovoriti.

----------


## luna1

kod mene nema ništa novo, samo me jako boli želudac od tableta, i slabina još uvijek tako uvijek poslije se naviknem. Ali budem, jel to neko zatišje? Kaj se ni kod jedne ništa ne događa?

----------


## Nena75

Ja se malo prije vratila iz Vilija s uzv - sutra ujutro štoperica a u petak navečer aspiracija. Nažalost, od mojih 6 folikula, 4 ih je dobrih a 2 su ostala manja tako da ništa od njih. Samo se nadam da će biti nešto kvalitetno u ova 4. Ovo mi je bila najjača stimulacija do sada (uk. 29 gonala) a samo 4 folikula, a baš sam mislila kako će ih biti puno. Ali dobro, neka bude manje a da su dobri.

----------


## luna1

nena75 možda su ta 4 odlična i naravno dobitna. Držat ćemo fige, tako meni isto svaki puta ražalosti koliko ih je na kraju kvalitetno, al bitno je da se ti opusti i bit će to dobro. Aj se javi........držim fige za petak

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam prekjučer primila trećinu štoperice, to mi je tako doktor odredio kao da potaknemo uspavane folikule- svakih 10 dana po 1/3, no problem je u tome što mi je to bio 2. dan ciklusa i zaustavila mi se menstruacija? Ovo mi se još nikad nije desilo tako rano i ne znam jeli to OK ili da zovem doktora i pitam?

----------


## Marnie

Budući da je štoperica sintetski HCG hormon nekako je logično da će doći do zaustavljanja menstruacije, ali ipak provjeri sa svojim MPO-ovcem, jer nisi primila cijelu štopericu već samo mali dio.
Da li si se i ti odlučila za Vili ili si ipak negdje drugdje privatno?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da u Viliju sam, danas mi je opet krenulo ali malo, dovoljno za mali uložak

----------


## RuzicaSB

Cure da li je ok da ovdje pitam za ime i adresu privatne klinike dr. Lucingera ako netko zna.Dobro bi bilo da imamo i tu informaciju ovdje kao naravno i ostale info vezane za istu.Nadam se da nas citaju i prate i cure koje su kod njega isle privatno.

----------


## luna1

imam jedno pitanje, pijem Logest kontr. tablete po nalogu dr. Radončića zbog protokola, i danas ih pijem14 dan i imam još uvijek menstruaciju očito ne misli stat dok god ih pijem, pa po svemu ispada da ću je imat cijeli mjesec. Doktor kaže da ne prekidam da je nije ništa opasno, da neke cure tako reagiraju dok se ciklus ne privikne. Jel ima koja takvih problema?

----------


## taca70

Luna, i ja sam pod logestom stalno curkala, nije bila bas menga nego onako smeckasto i imala sam osjecaj kao da cu svaki cast dobiti, pravi PMS.Uzrok-prenizak nivo estrogena.

----------


## Sela

*Lunci* i ja sam produzeno curila pod Logestom,dobrih 7 do 8 dana,ali mi to nisu bile jedine nuspojave:bilo je tu number one-glavobolja i number two-akne.Jos sam na Logestu-druga kutija,sad se sve umirilo a koliko ce m trajati jos cemo vidjeti.Ne brini,cim si pod paskom dr R.pusa

----------


## BHany

> Cure da li je ok da ovdje pitam za ime i adresu privatne klinike dr. Lucingera ako netko zna.Dobro bi bilo da imamo i tu informaciju ovdje kao naravno i ostale info vezane za istu.Nadam se da nas citaju i prate i cure koje su kod njega isle privatno.


na vv-u je darkica napisala...
kako su sve adrese privatnih klinika navedene na početku ovog dopisa, dodat ću i ovu



> IVF CENTAR za ginekologiju, opstetriciju i reprodukcijsku medicinu d.o.o.
> Metalčeva 5/IV
> Zagreb
> tel. 095/ 561 6132
> e-mail: drazenlucinger@gmail.com

----------


## ina33

Curke, kad skužite r. vrijeme klinike (tj. je li to samo preko r. vremena ili su i popodnevni sati plus kako je preko vikenda), neka neka napiše.

----------


## luna1

ok sad mi je lakše, al shvatila sam da to nema veze s postupkom, mislim konkretno da to nije razlog da nebi išla u postupak. Hvala cure, ja sam više luda od svega, kao zdrava sam a sad mi stalno nešto pa mi baš nije svejedno.

----------


## Bab

Hej cure, samo da vas pozdravim...vratila se s GO-a puna elana pa da vidim šta se događa na našoj maloj klinici...  :Smile: 

Luna, samo polako, sve bude to bilo dobro, u odličnim si rukama, zato ne brini.

pusa svima i družit ćemo se uskoro...mi u 11 mjesecu krećemo opet.

----------


## mare41

Bab, držim fige za 11. mjesec!
Da li je neko slijedeći petak (1.10.) popodne u Viliju?

----------


## Bab

Hvala mare  :Kiss: 
I tebi isto sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svijeta za dobitni Prag
Ja nažalost neću bit kod našeg dragog dr-a, ali ziher bu neka od nas bila pa ćete se družiti.
Ja sam trenutno u fazi skupljanja nalaza, evo danas baš odradila hormone. Nadam se da neće biti šokova...
pusa mojim dragim Vilijevkama  :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

> Bab, držim fige za 11. mjesec!
> Da li je neko slijedeći petak (1.10.) popodne u Viliju?


Hehe,ja,na UZV...

----------


## Marnie

ja idem u Vili 29.09.. Idem vidjeti s dr. R koje još pretrage da napravim (dugo nisam davala krv - eto malo mazohizma nije na odmet  :Laughing: ), jer smo već par puta imali tako lijepi embrij i ništa  :Sad: , pa sam htjela vidjeti ima li još neki dodatni uzrok osim moja slabija plodnost. 
Bab ~~~~~~~~ za studeni  :Smile:

----------


## luna1

nema veze koja ide kamo, bitno je da je dobitno, Bab nema veze kaj nisi s nama, al nemoj nas napustiti javi nam se. Ja drugi mjesec u postupka, nadam se.

----------


## Bab

ma kakvo napuštanje...ostajem ja tu i kad odem iz Vilija...baš su mi prirasli srcu  :Smile: 
Ja sad puštav Vas da otvorite dobitnu sezonu jesen/zima i onda ja dolazim pobrat vrhnje...hehehe.

pusa svima drage moje i svima SRETNO u postupcima

----------


## luna1

evo mene s još pitanja, prvi puta sad za ovaj postupak mi je protokol, bez supresije znači onog spreya ili kak sam zadnji puta dobila neke injekcije s D.... umjesto spreja, Sada mi je rekao da drugi dan menge počinjem s 2 x Gonal + 1Menopur. Da li koja zna jer mi doktor nije objasnio zašto ne supresije? Muči me to..... koga god znam da ide počinje s s supresijom.

----------


## luna1

nena75 kako napreduješ? ništa te nema....

----------


## Bab

Joj, lunči...ne znam ti reči nešto pametno, samo da sam i ja zadnji postupak imala bez supresije,sa samo jednom inekcijom cetrotida dan prije štoperice. I moram ti reći da sam skroz dobro reagirala na takav protokol. Ali iskreno nisam ni pitala zašto idemo tako... znam da sam u dobrim rukama, pa se nisam ni zamarala s ovim stvarima. Pa kaj ga ne pitaš, pa bar će ti on reći sve što ga pitaš.
Nadam se da će ti baš ovaj novi protokol donjeti sreću ....

----------


## Marnie

> evo mene s još pitanja, prvi puta sad za ovaj postupak mi je protokol, bez supresije znači onog spreya ili kak sam zadnji puta dobila neke injekcije s D.... umjesto spreja, Sada mi je rekao da drugi dan menge počinjem s 2 x Gonal + 1Menopur. Da li koja zna jer mi doktor nije objasnio zašto ne supresije? Muči me to..... koga god znam da ide počinje s s supresijom.


luna1, obično se takva vrsta stimulacije koristi za low respondere. Znači, ne daje se supresija prije kako se jajnici ne bi previše "umrtvili". Ne znam za tebe kakvu si imala situaciju prije i da li si low responder, ali ako i nisi možda dr. pokušava naći za tebe najbolju terapiju.

----------


## Marnie

I vjerojatno ćeš supresiju dobiti kao i Bab, kasnije. Nisi jedina, vjeruj sa takvom stimulacijom (evo i ja sam bila na takvoj u Mariboru) :Smile: .

----------


## taca70

Iz nekog razloga se i kod PCOS ide bez supresije, navodno da je HS veca sa supresijom.Luna1, nije ti dr bas nista govorio o tvom slucaju?Moras biti znatizeljna, barem njemu mozes postavljati svakakva pitanja.

----------


## anica68

cure nisam mogla naći pa ako nekoj nije problem da mi napise cijenu FET-a u Vili-ju

----------


## taca70

Anica68, mislim da je nekih 2500kn.

----------


## mia74

Pozdrav cure!
Imam pitanjce...
Koliko stare nalaze mi dr.R. priznaje?
Naime,hormoni su mi stari cca godinu dana,isto toliko i brisevi?
Mužev spermogram 1/2010..
Thanx

----------


## taca70

Mia74, nema tu bas nekog pravila sta priznaje ili ne priznaje ovisno o starosti nalaza nego cisto ono sto on smatra da je potrebno napraviti.Meni je npr. samo trazi stitnjacu iako sam imala prilicno friske nalaze.Samo ti to sve ponesi pa ces vidjeti.Prema tvom potpisu vidim da se dr. ima cime pozabaviti kod tebe.

----------


## Jesen82

> Curke, kad skužite r. vrijeme klinike (tj. je li to samo preko r. vremena ili su i popodnevni sati plus kako je preko vikenda), neka neka napiše.


klinika ti počinje raditi od 4.10. radno vrijeme ne znam ali pretpostavljam da će normalno raditi od ujutro.. doc ti odgovara na mailove, mi smo se čak i čuli jer sam napisala svoj broj moba u mailu pa ti sve ovo govorim iz prve ruke...

----------


## luna1

HVALA CURE, a trebala sam ga pitat ja kad sam unutra sve znam kad dođem doma onda se sjetim da imam još pitanja, neugodno mi ga je zivkat svako malo znam da on ima posla i uvijek je u gužvi. Hvala kaj ste mi razjasnile...kaj bi ja bez vas

----------


## luna1

ja krenula, danas 4 dana pikanja, neću valjda sama,.....jel još koja ide?

----------


## ivanchi78

Malo me mučilo da li da uopće išta pišem, ali budući da je ovaj thread namijenjen razmjenjivanju informacija o privatnim klinikama i budući da ja ovaj forum koristim prvenstveno za prikupljanje korisnih informacija, probat ću u ovaj moj post upisati neke konkretne činjenice koje znam iz vlastitog iskustva.
Kao što sam spomenula koju stranicu prije, liječim se u Poliklinici Podobnik i jako sam zadovoljna tamo. Cijena je kakva je, ali još mi se nikada nije dogodilo da usluga ne bude apsolutno odgovarajuća cijeni pa na to nemam prigovora. Točnije, kad usporedim što mi se tamo nudi i što se nudi u drugim klinikama to mi opravdava razliku u cijeni. Nije da mi je lako skupiti tu lovu i snalazim se na sve moguće načine kao i svi ostali, ali kažem, po mom sudu vrijedi.
Post pišem prvenstveno potaknuta nečim što mi se nedavno dogodilo, a to je iskustvo u jednoj drugoj privatnoj klinici. Neću navoditi o kojoj je klinici riječ, mnogo se parova tamo liječi i zadovoljni su, a po mom je mišljenju jedino to i važno, da je svatko zadovoljan tamo gdje se liječi. U tu sam kliniku otišla po drugo mišljenje, ne zato što se nisam složila s mišljenjem profesora Podobnika, već zato što na mom osobnom putu prema djetetu uvijek volim sve dva ili više puta provjeriti - nemam novaca i vremena da radim drugačije. Slijepo ne vjerujem nikome i provjeravam sve. Pa sam tako i sad, kad je otkriven novi trenutak u mojoj dijagnozi koji zahtjeva malo ekstenzivniju terapiju, otišla provjeriti ono što mi je rečeno. Doktor kod kojeg sam bila je potvrdio i složio se sa svakom korakom dosadašnje i preporučene buduće terapije. A onda...e onda je proveo cijeli ostatak mog posjeta toliko stravično i ozbiljno pljujući po Podobniku da sam ja iz ordinacije izašla duboko šokirana. Uostalom, na samom početku sam jasno naglasila (nakon što me prilično neugodno pitao gdje se liječim, riječima 'Pa sad kad ste mi već tu došli morate mi reći gdje se liječite!') da sam prvenstveno došla po drugo mišljenje (dakle, ne drugačije, nego još jedno) i da sam dosadašnjim liječenjem zadovoljna. A ono što je uslijedilo je bila tirada kritika od kojih su neke bile vrlo, vrlo ozbiljne, ali niti jedna nije bila pokrepljena nečime što je dotični doktor vidio na svoje oči, nego eto samo onime što je čuo. Pa bih ja sad napisala evo neke činjenice o tome što sam u Poliklinici Podobnik doživjela, ja osobno, bila i vidjela.  Čisto ako nekoga bude zanimalo. Ponavljam, nisam tu da ih reklamiram ili da ikoga nagovaram da tamo prijeđe. Samo da ponudim moje iskustvo.
Dakle, par činjenica:
 - Dosad mi se nikada nije dogodilo da terapija koja mi je dana ili preporučena nije odgovarala onome što sam mogla naći u izvorima i iskustvima dostupnima na internetu ili da mi ju nisu potvrdili i drugi liječnici s kojima sam razgovarala (neki od njih su članovi moje obitelji).
- U Poliklinici Podobnik mi se nikada nije dogodilo da za svaku pojedinu uslugu ili lijek nisam dobila račun, sa svim podacima, uredno ispisan na moje ime.
- Sve lijekove koje sam ikada trebala (osim Utrogestana, od kojih bi jednu kutiju uvijek dobila besplatno poslije postupka, andola, folacina i sl.) sam dobila (tj. mogla kupiti) u poliklinici, s urednim računom na kojem su opet ispisani svi potrebni podaci. Razlika u cijeni lijekova kod njih i u ljekarni postoji, nije velika, ali računam da mi činjenica da ih sve dobijem na gotovo i da mi svaku injekciju (pa čak i štopericu u nedjelju u ponoć) da stručno obrazovana osoba, pokriva tu razliku. Za lijekove koji će mi trebati u budućnosti mi je rečeno da će mi ih poliklinika posuditi dok ih ja ne nabavim preko HZZO-a. Sigurna sam da bih, ukoliko bih tako htjela, sve lijekove mogla donijeti i sama i nabaviti ih gdje god hoću.
- Nakon svakog pregleda iz ordinacije sam izašla s listom papira koji sadrži moju anamnezu i detalje utvrđene na tom pregledu, popraćene s minimum 3-4 UZV slike. Dakle, ako neto želi da mu neki drugi doktor provjeri slaže li se s onim što je Podobnik utvrdio, to može vrlo lako učiniti.
- Dosad mi se još nikad nije dogodilo da sam bila poslana na nepotrebnu pretragu ili zahvat. (S druge strane, ugledni doktor-pljuvač je moju kolegicu s posla, ženu koja zbog tumora na hipofizi nije nikad imala potvrđene ovulacije, s vrata, bez pregleda, poslao na propuhivanje jajovoda. Da nema PCOS joj je dijagnosticirao tako da ju je tijekom pregleda primio za butine i rekao: 'Pa dobro, niste baš debeli i niste baš dlakavi, onda valjda nemate PCOS.')
- I za kraj, nije važno za liječenje, ali je meni osobno važno, nikada, ali baš nikada nisam čula prof. Podobnika da pljuje po svojim kolegama. Čak i kad sam se ja nepovoljno izražavala o nekima od njih, on obično skrene priču na nešto drugo ili kaže nešto općenito. I iako se može shvatiti da se s nekim ne slaže, nikada nije po nikome pljuvao.
Na kraju bih vam se htjela ispričati što je post tako jako dugačak. Sigurna sam da ima žena i s vrlo drugačijim iskustvima kod njega (kao što sam ja evo primjer žene sa šokantnim iskustvom kod tog drugog, vrlo omiljenog doktora), ali evo sve ovo sam napisala čisto zato da bi na ovom mjestu, koje nam je svima glavni izvor informacija o MPO-u, bila prikazane i neke činjenice koje su meni poznate o toj poliklinici.

Sretno svima!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maja Lena

[B]Ivanchi78[B]hvala ti na postu i na iznesenim informacijama. S ozbirom na to da sam ja na ovom forumu i u ovome svemu skroz nova, sa zanimanjem čitam sve vaše postove da se polako pripremim na sve ono što me čeka.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ivanchi ne kužim zašto nećeš napisati na kog se odnosi kritika, ovako ne znam koji je cilj tvog teksta uopće da li da pohvališ Podobnika ili pak kritika ovom drugom doktoru?

----------


## ivanchi78

Uh, oprosti Mimi. Nije mi cilj bio ni jedno ni drugo. Ali kako sam i ja samo jedna baba na hormonima, valjda je sve ipak ispalo emotivnije nego što sam htjela.  :Smile:  A i kao što rekoh, zadovoljna sam tamo gdje jesam pa pretpostavljam da mi se to i kuži.  :Wink: 
Cilj mi je bio ono što sam napisala, prenijeti neka moja osobna iskustva i pritom ne povrijediti nikoga, nadam se. Prvotno sam mislila ništa ne pisati, ali kako je Zagreb ipak jedno malo selo, a kako sam tračeve o Podobniku koje sam jučer čula od tog doktora bila čula i ranije, činilo mi se ok ovdje na javnom forumu napisati neke stvari o toj poliklinici u koje sam sigurna. Kad sam te tračeve bila čula od ljudi koji ih počinju s riječima 'jedna frendica od moje frendice mi je rekla' onda mi se nije činilo nužnim pisati ništa o tome. Svatko ima svoj dojam i stvara ga na svoj način. Tko sam ja da ga komentiram ili kiritiziram? Sad kad sam ih čula iz usta njegovog kolege, mislila sam da bi bilo ok da nešto napišem.
Neću napisati od kojeg doktora sam to čula upravo zato što ga ne želim kritizirati. Mene više vidjeti neće i to je to od mene. Mislim da je ženama za ovaj thread važnije da o njemu pišu oni parovi koji se kod njega liječe i koji imaju neposredno iskustvo o njegovom radu. Ja nemam to iskustvo jer sam kod njega provela samo 30-ak minuta i stvarno ne mogu ništa reći o tome kako radi ono što nam je svima najvažnije, a to je pomaganje ženama na putu do beba.

----------


## ina33

Ivanchi, samo brzinsko pitanje. Kako ste utvrđivali trudnoće (jeste li vadili hormon bhcg ili ste radili test)? Sretno ti na tvom putu  :Heart: !

----------


## ivanchi78

> Ivanchi, samo brzinsko pitanje. Kako ste utvrđivali trudnoće (jeste li vadili hormon bhcg ili ste radili test)? Sretno ti na tvom putu !


Hvala! Nakon prve inseminacije sam radila test (negativan), pa bila na pregledu i uzv prije kojega sam tamo napravila još jedan test (opet negativan). Nakon druge inseminacije i ICSI-ja vadila betu.

----------


## ina33

Žao mi je zbog gubitka trudnoća, ne kužim za ovu prvu, doduše, kako ste je utvrdili jer mi se čini da je prerano da bi se na bilo kojem UZV-u, bilo dobrom bilo lošem, vidjelo nešto u 5. tom tjednu, ako je test negativan... Kolika ti je bila beta za ovu drugu trudnoću? Koliko ti je godina? Sori što te ovako rešetam, ja imam takav pristup svima novima jer pokušavam shvatiti njihovu situaciju, a te neke stvari (godine) su ključne...

----------


## taca70

Ivanchi78, kakav je tvoj dosadasnji MPO put? Pretpostavljam da nisi odradila puno postupaka kod dr.P jer je uspjeh njegove klinike koji je on iznio na Kongresu na Plitvicama 50%.

----------


## ivanchi78

Da, malo se počinjem osjećati izrešetano.  :Smile:  Idem probati na sve odgovoriti redom, godina 32, MPO postupaka 3 (2 AIH, 1ICSI) - rušim mu statistiku, što li?  :Smile:  Za prvu trudnoću mogu samo ponoviti ono što mi je dr P rekao, a to je da nitko ne može nakon 5 tjedana na ultrazvuku potvrditi da je netko trudan, ali da mu se čini da nešto ipak ima pa da ipak ne prestanem odmah skroz s utrićima nego ih prepolovim pa da prekosutra (od tog dana pregleda) ponovim test, ako opet bude negativan da po betu ne moram nego da prestanem s utrićima jer da je moguće da je ili bila biokemijska ili ništa. Ja sama sebi to ipak volim utvarati da je bila bar biokemijska. Ali to je bilo prije dvije godine, moj prvi postupak i moram priznati da tada još nisam tako detaljno čačkala po svemu pa nisam niti išla raditi betu. Za drugu mi je beta 14dpt bila nešto malo ispod 100 (ne sjećam se točnog broja).

----------


## ina33

Ivanchi, iskreno, ja bih ovu prvu trudnoću ne računala pod trudnoću. Za potvrdit trudnoću treba beta, jednoznačna slika na UZV-u na kojoj se vidi gestacijski mjehurić ili pozivitni test. Ako nema nijednoga - trudnoće nije bilo. Iskreno, baš ovo se često čuje, ponavljam - čuje (nisam nikad bila) za liječenje nepl. tamo pa izaziva podozrivost, možda zato jer se nigdje drugo tako ne radi, ali tu imamo široka iskustva - Maribor, Prag, hrv. klinike (sada s tim nakaradnim zakonom, ali opet). Postoje neki hodogrami. Za ovo drugo to je bila trudnoća i tu nema mjesta nagađanjima. Ako je profa iznio postotke uspješnosti preko 50% to kužerima isto izaziva podozrivost jer je illi uzorak premalen, jer tako veliku uspješnost nemaju niti etablirane klinike i najjači centri u regiji - Maribor, Prag itd. Sad ostaje pitanje što je rekao, napisao, itd., u to neću ulaziti.

To ti govorim kao netko tko misli da je prof. super porodničar, jako puno žena je kod njega zadovoljno tim porodničarstvo segmentom... za MPO se (još) nije profilirao u mjesto prvog izbora... I kod mene je bio u izboru za porod. Ostalo odluči sama i sretno!

32 godine nisu još previše, hrvatski loš tj. katastrofa zakon (dozvoljena oplodnja samo 3 jajne stanice) najviše kači ekipu iznad 35, ali, u stvari, kači i vas ako trebate ICSI zbog lošeg spermiograma....

----------


## ivanchi78

Da, slažem se s tobom, ne mogu ju baš ni ja skroz opravdano strpati pod trudnoću. Zato iduću budem!  :Smile: 
Znam da ta poliklinika nije prvi izbor za MPO i čini mi se da zato o njoj ima i najmanje informacija. A mislim da malo informacija ostavlja mjesta za puuuuno nagađanja. Pa zato eto rekoh da nešto napišem. Što se više mjesta isprofilira kao dobra mjesta za MPO, bolje za nas sve, zar ne? Idealno bi bilo kad bi svugdje dobivali istu kvalitetu usluge - od državnih do privatnih klinika.
Ja se nekako jako opirem odlasku van RH, mislim da mi to omogućuje i luksuz još uvijek relativno mladih godina. Ali eto, imat ćemo svi prilike glasati o novom zakonu tj. mogućnosti promjene istog na idućim parlamentarnim izborima pa ćemo vidjeti kako će nam uspjeti. Na svu sreću imamo Rode koje su dovoljno glasne i ne dopuštaju da ta tema zamre.  :Klap:

----------


## Gaga76

Ivanchy78, htjala bih te pitati koliko košta cijeli postupak kod Podobnika? Čula sam da je inače cijena po privatnim klinikama oko 12.000-15.000 kn, a u Mariboru je navodno poskupjelo pa je oko 25.000 kn. Ja sam naime u nedoumici kamo dalje s obzirom da je dr. Lučinger otišao s Vuk Vrhovca. Razmišljam otići privatno a dvoumim se gdje? Nisam znala da Podobnik isto radi postupke, baš me iznenanadilo. Ako već moram platiti htjela bih kod najboljega ,a to je teško izabrati. Molim savjet... Hvala puno unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Ako si uspjela postići pozitivnu betu iz ICSIja na samo 3 stanice (tj. pozitivna beta je bila nakon novog zakona), onda po meni imaš šanse u Hrvatskoj. Sretno vam bilo! Stay informed and positive!

----------


## ivanchi78

> Ivanchy78, htjala bih te pitati koliko košta cijeli postupak kod Podobnika? Čula sam da je inače cijena po privatnim klinikama oko 12.000-15.000 kn, a u Mariboru je navodno poskupjelo pa je oko 25.000 kn. Ja sam naime u nedoumici kamo dalje s obzirom da je dr. Lučinger otišao s Vuk Vrhovca. Razmišljam otići privatno a dvoumim se gdje? Nisam znala da Podobnik isto radi postupke, baš me iznenanadilo. Ako već moram platiti htjela bih kod najboljega ,a to je teško izabrati. Molim savjet... Hvala puno unaprijed


Oprosti Gaga, nisam jucer vidjela tvoj post pa zato nisam odgovorila. Nadam se da se smiju pisati cijene. Ja bum napisala pa molim moderatorice da izbrisu ako se ne smije.
Dakle, ICSI je 10.000kn, a AIH su mi bili po 2.500 kn. Ono sto je razlicito od nekih drugih mjesta na kojima sam ja pitala je da se naplacuje i dio uzv pregleda u sklopu postupka (ne svi), u pravilu izmedju 200kn i 400 kn.
Ako hoces moj savjet kako da odlucis, preporucila bih ti da sama posjetis par klinika i popricas s doktorima. Tako ces moci vidjeti sto bi oni preporucili za tvoju situaciju, sto nude i po kojoj cijeni i kakvu uslugu nude. Tako ces najbolje znati sto ti odgovara jer mislim da je u MPO postupcima jako vazno kako se osjecas s doktorom koji te lijeci. Sretno i brzi uspjeh ti zelim!  :Very Happy:

----------


## taca70

Koji doktori rade kod Podobnika MPO i tko im je embriolog?

----------


## AuroraBlu

> O mislim da je u MPO postupcima jako vazno kako se osjecas s doktorom koji te lijeci. Sretno i brzi uspjeh ti zelim!


Uh *Ivanchi*, ne liječim se u privatnoj klinici, (dakle, potpuno sam neutralna) ali moram reagirati na ovo. Najvažnije u IVF postupku je vrstan biolog-embriolog, pa onda ginekolog, naravno. Lijepo je kad se i baš dobro osjećaš s doktorom (kako ti kažeš) ali to uopće nije relevantno za uspjeh. Najbitnije ti je imati ekipu s puno, puno iskustva. Sasvim nepristrano tvrdim da je iznošenje postotka uspješnosti od 50% u najmanju ruku - neozbiljno i neprofesionalno (bila sam i ja na Plitvicama pa znam da je to bilo). Prvo, ne postoji takav uspjeh, ni u bilo kojoj europskoj ni američkoj klinici. Da on realno ima takav uspjeh, mislim da bi bio svjetska atrakcija. Znači ostaje ona druga varijanta. A ta je da je do sad obavio vrlo malo IVF postupaka, pa je od to malo pola bilo uspješno.
Ivanchi, sasvim je sporedan karakter tvog doktora, i to da je on bio pristojan, i da nije htio ogovarati i kritizirati kolege - to nisu kriteriji za odabir!!!

----------


## ivanchi78

Nazalost, kao sto sam se bojala, nije dugo potrajalo do napada (makar i bili prezentirani ufino) pa cu ja sada optirati da se maknem iz ove rasprave. Tko misli da mu mogu pomoci nekom informacijom, neka se slobodno javi na pp.
Puno, puno srece zelim svima!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gaga76

Hvala na odgovoru Ivanchy, mislim da ću tako i napraviti kako si savjetovala. Otići u par klinika pa odabrati... Žao mi je što naše zdravstvo ne ulaže više u odjele gdje se rade postupci potpomognute oplodnje, jer imamo vrhunske doktore ali svi su više manje otišli u privatnike. Možda u budućnosti i bude bolje...

----------


## mare41

ivanchi78, žao mi je ako se osjećaš napadnuto zbog nekih odgovora, ovo je mjesto gdje toga nema, ima razmjena iskustava i različitih mišljenja, al napada nema. Svako od nas različito doživljava MPO, a ja se moram složit s Aurorom da mi ugodan osjećaj u klinici nije kriterij odabira klinike. Svoju kliniku sam odabrala po kriteriju profesionalnosti doktora i embriologa te vrhunske stručnosti, a to što sam dobila ljubaznost i ugodan osjećaj mi je dodatni bonus. :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## Yana

> Nazalost, kao sto sam se bojala, nije dugo potrajalo do napada (makar i bili prezentirani ufino) pa cu ja sada optirati da se maknem iz ove rasprave. Tko misli da mu mogu pomoci nekom informacijom, neka se slobodno javi na pp.
> Puno, puno srece zelim svima!


 Ivanchi78, drago mi je da si zadovoljna izborom privatne klinike i prof. X. Od srca ti zelim jedno malo  :Heart:  .
Ne smatram da itko ovdje napada prof. X vec ima ljudi koji prema doticnom osjecaju obilatu gorcinu. Nije u redu ako je ginekolog kod kojeg si isla po drugo misljenje, kako navodis, ruzno pricao o prof. X, no vjeruj mi da se nekim ljudima (meni prvoj) vrlo tesko kontrolirati izborom rijeci kad je u pitanju prof. X. 
Nije mi vise dozvoljeno na ovom forumu iznositi moja iskustva s doticnim X, no smatram ga i uvijek cu ga smatrati covjekom lazi zbog svega sto mi je godinama cinio, izmedju ostalog vodio i trudnoce koje nisu postojale, a ostalo da ne nabrajam. 
Nije to napad na covjeculjka, vec tek par crtica necijeg gorkog iskustva. 
Danas sam mama malenog vilenjaka, trudnoca ostvarena kod dr.  :Naklon:  po kojem je prof. X dobrano pljuvao, no to je covjeculjku navika, pljuvati po ljudima koji ga skuze.
Vjerujem da ti svaka forumasica ovdje zeli veselo i zdravo djetesce, prva ja, bez obzira gdje i kod koga ce ti se zeljena trudnoca ostvariti.  :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

Sad ću se i ja ubaciti u raspravu iako nikad nisam bila ni kod jednog od ovih doktora.
Jednom sam prema preporuci 2 kolegice otišla jednom privatniku jer su ga ove kovale u zvijezde. 
Dođem ja tamo i čekam dobrih sat vremena da dođem na red. Kad sam napokon došla na red, doktor počne pričati o pacijentici prije mene: što joj je radio i kako je to izgledalo. Na stolu me počne uvjeravati da sigurno imam neku bakteriju i da zbog toga ne mogu zanijeti, a on će mi pomoći. I napravi dodatne pretrage. Račun koji mi nije izdao bio je preko 1000 kuna. Nalazi su došli čisti, a ja sam ga mjesec dana naganjala da mi izda račun.
Zar je to doktor za preporuku??? Meni svakako ne. Ove dvije su me u čudu gledale kad sam im to pričala i rekle da se to njima nikad nije dogodilo.
Osjećaj za doktora je često subjektivan i žao mi je ako se netko osjeća napadnut kad priča o svom doktoru. 

Mene isto zanima koji biolog radi kod dr. P. i kako izgleda postupak.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Također slažem se sa Aurormblu i Mare41 da ljubazan doktor nije ono zbog čega bi ja odabrala neku kliniku, kao prvom mislim da je uspješnost te klinike u MPO-u jako važna a to čine i biolozi i ginekolozi zajedno, a na drugom mjestu je neki profesionalni odnos prema pacijentu pa tek onda mi nešto znači ljubaznost doktora.
Ja sam u ovih 5 god. promjenila već 3 klinike i u svima su dr. bili vrlo ljubazni prema meni, ali u neke klinike se više ne bih vratila.

----------


## Dodirko

*Ivanchi78*, molim Te mi malo objasni dolje navedeno što si napisala...




> Za lijekove koji će mi trebati u budućnosti mi je rečeno da će mi ih poliklinika posuditi dok ih ja ne nabavim preko HZZO-a.


Najme, nisam znala da se mogu dobiti preko HZZO-a ljekovi za klinike koje nemaju potpisan ugovor sa HZZO-om. Bilo bi nam vrlo interesantno saznati kako se to može. 

Hvala puno ....  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Dodirko, dobro da si to citirala, jer sam ja previdjela, zanimljivo. Zanimljiv je i dodatak da se daje sloboda nabavka lijekova gdje želiš, svi koji idemo privatno u Hrvatskoj ili u inozemstvu, imamo tu slobodu, dapače, to nije upitno. Nije mi namjera rešetati, a još manje napadati, al tako ne funkcioniraju privatne klinike, osim onih koji imaju ugovor s HZZO-om.

----------


## morskavila

Cure koje idete u Vili - zanima ma na koji način tamo rade punkciju. Uspavljuju li ili si budan? Ili možeš birati?

----------


## Danna

> na vv-u je darkica napisala...
> kako su sve adrese privatnih klinika navedene na početku ovog dopisa, dodat ću i ovu


Pozdrav! Broj nije u funkciji, doktor mi je odgovorio na e-mail.

----------


## Dodirko

> Cure koje idete u Vili - zanima ma na koji način tamo rade punkciju. Uspavljuju li ili si budan? Ili možeš birati?


Anesteziju plaćaš i posebno dogovaraš. Traje kratko (ali slatko).

----------


## Jelena

Hvala na podijeljenom iskustvu *ivanchi78*. S obzirom na tvoje godine i dosadašnji tijek zaista imaš lijepe izglede. AIH ionako nema neku uspješnost, dobro je da ste pokušali, ali sad kad si krenula s ICSIjem, prema statistikama dr. Podobnika trebala bi u idućem stimuliranom postupku imati više sreće. Godine su na tvojoj strani, ipak moraš biti oprezna, jer vrijeme brzo prođe.

Ja sam ipak isto na strani onih koji više cijene profesionalno liječenje, nego karakter. Iskreno, jako sam skeptična prema statistikama dr. Podobnika. Slušala sam ga osobno kako izlaže rezultate i meni je zvučao jako neozbiljno i neprofesionalno. Ustvari, nema to veze s mojim subjektivnim stavom, on naprosto ne poznaje osnovne znanstvene metode. I kao što cure kažu, s našim restriktivnim zakonom nema nikakve šanse da bi netko ostvario takvu uspješnost, to svakako moraš uzeti s dozom opreza.

Žao mi je ako smatraš napadom iznošenje vlastitog mišljenja. Ja isto imam svog favorita u RH, ali ustvari spadam u onu skupinu pacijenata koji su direktno diskriminirani ovim zakonom (imam puno stanica, problem s implantacijom), pa nemam što ni tražiti kod nas, pa mi je ustvari svejedno, nemam potrebu nekog posebno izdizati u zvijezde ili kritizirati.

Sretno!

----------


## Darkica

Cure, ima li koja da ide u IVF centar kod dr Lučingera? Lijep pozdrav svima :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

ima ali neznam dli ču ovaj mjesec ili sljedeči,a znam barem još tri cure koje se spremaju u pohod kod dr.l
tebi sretno draga i javi nam kako stoje redovi i kai je osječaj tamo gore pozz

----------


## mary26

pozz cure. ide li neka od vas kod doktora radončića u vili? ja sam nova u svemu ovome pa imam par pitanja...

----------


## taca70

Mary26, puno je nas koje smo kod dr.R. Samo pitaj sta te interesira.

----------


## azrijelka36

> Cure, ima li koja da ide u IVF centar kod dr Lučingera? Lijep pozdrav svima


evo mi smo jučer baš bili na inseminaciji kod njega  :Smile:

----------


## mary26

ajme, uopće na znam od kud bih počela... danas sam išla u ljekarnu naručiti ljekove i rekli su mi da možda neće uspjeti nabaviti suprefact sprej. ali da ima i zamjenskih injekcija. nemam pojma kako ću si sve te injekcije dat... :Smile:  vidjela sam na mnogim forumuma da se sprej počinje koristiti prvi dan ciklusa, a ja ga moram počet koristit 22. dan. ne znam zašto. jeste uzimale bolovanje za vrijeme postupka? i meni najvažnije pitanje - jeste bile opuštene tijekom svega??? psihologica nam je rekla da moramo biti opušteni, a ne nervozni, ali ja sam živčana do bola. po cijele dane ne mislim na ništa drugo!! teško je!

----------


## mimi

Cure imate li iskustva kako je na IVF Poliklinici u Voćarskoj? Kakav im je laboratorij? Da li možeš dogovoriti anesteziju?

----------


## ela

Moje iskustvo iz IVF poliklinike je katastrofa. Prijem, priča, smještaj i usluga ok, ali ono najbitnije- kako je odrađen postupak - totalni promašaj. Dr. Š. ga je odradio onako usput, bez puno volje ali uvijek prekriveno s puno lijepih riječi. Ali šta znače riječi kad ste svjesne da je ono najbitnije, praćenje razvoja folikula, tajming štoperice i punkcije prilagodio svojim slobodnim danima a ne stvarnom razvoju situacije. Nikada više kod njih.

----------


## TrudyC

> ajme, uopće na znam od kud bih počela... danas sam išla u ljekarnu naručiti ljekove i rekli su mi da možda neće uspjeti nabaviti suprefact sprej. ali da ima i zamjenskih injekcija. nemam pojma kako ću si sve te injekcije dat... vidjela sam na mnogim forumuma da se sprej počinje koristiti prvi dan ciklusa, a ja ga moram počet koristit 22. dan. ne znam zašto. jeste uzimale bolovanje za vrijeme postupka? i meni najvažnije pitanje - jeste bile opuštene tijekom svega??? psihologica nam je rekla da moramo biti opušteni, a ne nervozni, ali ja sam živčana do bola. po cijele dane ne mislim na ništa drugo!! teško je!


Suprefact sprej UVIJEK imaju na lageru u ljekarni Frebel na Dolcu! Usput je i jefitnije nego drugdje - 445 kuna.

----------


## Marnie

*mary26*, korištenje suprefact spreja, odn. bilo koje vrste supresije od 21. ili 22. dana prethodnog ciklusa znači dugi protokol. Ako se koristi od 1. dana tekućeg ciklusa (kada ide i stimulacija) to znači kratki protokol. Vrstu protokola određuje liječnik prema medicinskoj situaciji para koji ide na MPO.
Bolovanje se obično uzme za dan punkcije, jer ako imaš više folikula punkcija zna biti bolna i dobro je malo odležati taj dan. Također neke žene uzmu bolovanje nakon transfera tjedan ili dva, ali ako nemaš naporan fizički posao to i ne trebaš.
To što je psihologica rekla da morate biti opušteni tijekom postupka je dobronamjeran savjet, ali u relnoj situaciji nemoguć, jer ne možeš ne razmišljati o postupku i kako će ispasti. Po meni je bitnije možda da imaš neki pozitivan stav prema svemu, ali sve to nije presudno.

----------


## ina33

*Mary26*, usudila bih se reći da ti psiho stanje nema veze sa zatrudnjivanjem, osim ako nećeš bit toliko živčana da će ti past serotonin, skočit prolaktin u nebesa, toliko da bi omelo postupak, ali to bi trebala bit jedna žešća patologija da bi se to dogodilo.

Taj savjet - opustite se i mislite pozitivno - je totalni dime a dozen - a niko nikad nije dokazao jednoznačno da je to uopće bitno.

Zato - lijepo se živciraj, ako ti tako paše (većina se, po mom iskustvu, živcira, osim rezigniranih ili početnika) i, najvažnije - ne živciraj se zbog živciranja! Pusti svojim živcima na volju.

Di bi mi svi bili kad bi živjeli idealno, bez stresa itd. Ako već misli da si toliko ustresirana, nek' ti šibne neki lijek (ziher neće, ali onako... lako je ispratit svakoga s tom "mudrom rečenicom", težina toga je ko i ona "pustimo institucije pravne države bla-bla".). Najbitnija ti je sreća i dobar lab!

Zato - puno sreće! Frigaj ove na titaniku što su mislili pozitivno i svirali na brodu - nije ih to spasilo, bez sreće ne ide.

Ovo sve je bilo namijenjeno da te - nasmije  :Smile: . Ako sam uspjela, ja sretna!

----------


## ina33

Na osobnom primjeru - uspjelo mi je kad sam storo umlatila majstore od kupaone što su napravili od tog posla. Nije mi uspjelo kad sam bila u ooommmm pozitivnoj fazi. Tako da - ne beri brigu oko živaca, nije... nije vrijedno živaca  :Smile: .

----------


## ivica_k

mene bi zanimalo je li nekoj od vas koje ste bile u postupku u Viliju od donošenja novog zakona rađeno zamrzavanje viška oocita?

----------


## mary26

hvala curke! :Smile:  rekli su mi danas da imaju sprej na dolcu. a injekcije gonala se uvijek daju u isto vrijeme ili to nije bitno? muž je rekao da me neće pikat jer će past u nesvijest!  :Laughing:  znači, moram sama! prvi put je valjda najgore. 
znam da je sreća najbitniji faktor, ali bez živciranja očito nitko ne može. molim Boga da uspije od prve, ali znam da su to rijetki slučajevi. najgore mi je kaj mi neki doktori kažu da se s trudnoćom moram požurit da mi se endometrioza ne vrati, a neki vele da nema problema s čekanjem. sad kome vjerovati... mužu sam kupila neke tablete za poboljšanje spermiograma, pa ako umjetna ne uspije sada, imam 3-4 mjeseca vremena da uspije prirodno (ako se spermiogram popravi).

----------


## mary26

:Yes:  mi imamo sada problema s kuhinjom - majstor odugovlači već skoro tri mjeseca. tako da ne nedostaje živciranja i zbog drugih stvari. :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Ivice, meni nisu do sada zamrzavali, ali uvijek sam imala 2 JS viška, pa smo zaključili da nam se to baš i ne isplati jer je ipak dosta visoka cijena, a znamo kakve su šanse za bilo šta dalje s tim stanicama.
Ali možda se jave curke koje su imale više "viškova"

----------


## baby122

> evo mi smo jučer baš bili na inseminaciji kod njega


Da li si bila privatno, da li već privatno radi? kako doći do njega, da li je gužva. Oprostite na previše pitanja, ali ja bih kod njega na sljedeći IVF, a tek sam ovih dana saznala da nije na VV već da sada radi privatno.

----------


## morskavila

Bok cure!
Evo mi u petak stižemo u ZG na dogovor za naš prvi IVF. Može li neka od vas koje ste to u Viliju prošle napisati svoje iskustvo. Proceduru kako to sve ide i sl.
Hvala i sretno svima.

----------


## mia74

*morskavila*, :Bye: 
I ja sam bila na dogovoru kod dr.R. u petak.Ali nemam prijašnjih iskustava sa poliklinikom Vili.Doktor me pitao o prijašnjim postupcima,koliko ampula-čega i koliko js.Pogledao mi je nalaze i pitao me da li me može pogledati uzv-naravno,kažem ja :Yes: .
Gledao mi je antralne folikule,bio je zadovoljan.
Dao mi je popis novih nalaza-imala sam spolne hormone stare godinu dana-to ponovno,hormone štitnjače i da napravim B12,homocistein i kortizon-kao da vidimo metabolizam.
Čak me pitao,kad se vidimo ponovno-kao da požurim sa nalazima,što bih i ja voljela :Grin: .
Sad čekam mengu,danas ili sutra i pokušat ću sredit u jednom danu vađenje svih tih "stvarčica".
I okvrino mi je rekao da mogu očekivati u početku pikanje sa 4 ampule-najvjerojatnije sa Gonalima i izgleda da će mi uvesti Cetrotide-ja nikada nisam bila na takvom protokolu.
Eto,nemam baš neko iskustvo,ali za početak...

----------


## TrudyC

Cure koje prvi put idu u Vili htjela bih upozoriti da dobro ispitaju što od dokumenata moraju donijeti na punkciju - dr. R. ima popis i tražite da vam ga da ranije kako bi se pripremile i išle bez stresa u postupak.
 Također je potrebno obaviti pravno i psihološko savjetovanje koje vam oni organiziraju (vi samo platite  :Grin: )
Naravno da je moguće sve donijeti i poslije punkcije/transfera ali ćemu nepotrebno stresiranje ako se sve može obaviti prije.

----------


## jo1974

> Da li si bila privatno, da li već privatno radi? kako doći do njega, da li je gužva. Oprostite na previše pitanja, ali ja bih kod njega na sljedeći IVF, a tek sam ovih dana saznala da nije na VV već da sada radi privatno.


baby 122  kažu da je gužva  ali mislim da baš i nije pretjerana možeš ga nazvati na njegov stari broj koji ga je imao na vv,meni su rekli da ako ideš s vlakom ideš sa 9 do trešnjevke i onda to ti je tu blizu ,ni sama neznam točno ali ja u srijedu idem na prvi uzv-folikolumetriju,pa ti javin detaljnije pozz

----------


## mia74

> Cure koje prvi put idu u Vili htjela bih upozoriti da dobro ispitaju što od dokumenata moraju donijeti na punkciju - dr. R. ima popis i tražite da vam ga da ranije kako bi se pripremile i išle bez stresa u postupak.
> Također je potrebno obaviti pravno i psihološko savjetovanje koje vam oni organiziraju (vi samo platite )
> Naravno da je moguće sve donijeti i poslije punkcije/transfera ali ćemu nepotrebno stresiranje ako se sve može obaviti prije.


Ne razumijem šta to treba od dokumenata donijeti na punkciju???

----------


## Bab

Vjerojatno je trudy mislila na ove potvrde o psiho i pravnom savjetovanju, vjenčane listove i eventualne potvrde o izvanbračnoj zajednici.
Jer mi smo samo te potvrde morali imati na dan punkcije...

ako ima nekih promjena, neka netko javi

----------


## TrudyC

> Vjerojatno je trudy mislila na ove potvrde o psiho i pravnom savjetovanju, vjenčane listove i eventualne potvrde o izvanbračnoj zajednici.
> Jer mi smo samo te potvrde morali imati na dan punkcije...
> 
> ako ima nekih promjena, neka netko javi


Da, na to sam mislila - i zašto bi netko trebao javiti? Pa naglasila sam da pitate dr. R. da vam da točan popis svih dokumenata - to mi se čini lakše, jasnije i razumljivije

----------


## mia74

> Vjerojatno je trudy mislila na ove potvrde o psiho i pravnom savjetovanju, vjenčane listove i eventualne potvrde o izvanbračnoj zajednici.
> Jer mi smo samo te potvrde morali imati na dan punkcije...
> 
> ako ima nekih promjena, neka netko javi


OK ako je to,to već imam! :Grin:

----------


## taca70

Uz gore navedene potvrde, treba jos krvna grupa, HIV, sifilis i hepatistisi, kopije osobnih.

----------


## inna28

> baby 122  kažu da je gužva  ali mislim da baš i nije pretjerana možeš ga nazvati na njegov stari broj koji ga je imao na vv,meni su rekli da ako ideš s vlakom ideš sa 9 do trešnjevke i onda to ti je tu blizu ,ni sama neznam točno ali ja u srijedu idem na prvi uzv-folikolumetriju,pa ti javin detaljnije pozz


Cure,pozdrav!I ja sam u srijedu kod L.uglavnom,sve što sam čula je odlično...atmosfera,pristup pacijenticama.što se gužve tiče,naravno,ovisi o broju puncija.javim se u srijedu s informacijama iz prve ruke :Smile:

----------


## azrijelka36

pomoć curkama koje idu kod dr L.
od gl.kolodvora tramvajem br. 9, izlazi se na trešnjevačkom trgu, kod Konzuma. produžite pješke i iza konzuma je Trakošćanska ulica, tom ulicom jedno 5 minuta hoda i u produžetku je i Metalčeva, zgrada je točno preko puta dm-a. Na ulazu je portir, kažete mu kud idete, i u lift na 4 kat.Kad izađete iz lifta, na lijeva vrata.

----------


## jo1974

> Cure,pozdrav!I ja sam u srijedu kod L.uglavnom,sve što sam čula je odlično...atmosfera,pristup pacijenticama.što se gužve tiče,naravno,ovisi o broju puncija.javim se u srijedu s informacijama iz prve ruke


bit če mi drago jer nas ima gore javi se u srijedu da se upoznamo ja sam gore negdje oko 10 h,nemožeš me fulati sigurno sam najdeblja lučijeva pacijentica :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## laky

> bit če mi drago jer nas ima gore javi se u srijedu da se upoznamo ja sam gore negdje oko 10 h,nemožeš me fulati sigurno sam najdeblja lučijeva pacijentica


to zato sto ja nedolazim  :Razz:

----------


## Darkica

*Curama koje idu k dr Lučingeru* :Heart: 
Nije teško pronaći ga, jerujte  ja sam ga našla, a ne poznajem Zagreb...Kako je azrijelka36 rekla, na glavnom željezničkom kolodvoru sjednete na tramvaj broj 9 (čekate ga na suprotnoj strani od kolodvora) i s njime idete do Trešnjevke (točnije do trešnjevačkoga placa).Čim siđete, na ulazu ste u Trakošćansku ulicu, idete samo ravno, skoro do kraja te ulice. U istoj se nalazi hotel Four Points i DM. Lučingerov IVF centar je na desnoj strani ulice. Kada uđete u zgradu, samo recite portiru gdje idete i on će vam reći da je to na 4. katu. Što se gužvi tiče, kako kada.Ja sam bila par puta da sam odmah došla na red, a u subotu sam npr čekala sat vremena. Centra je jako dobro opremljen mislim da ima 4 prostorije, prva je Lučingerova ordinacija,a posljednja u nizu je Lanina. Između su dvije prostorije za koje pretpostavljam da su za presvlačenje i pripremanje za punkciju odnosno transfer. Uglavnom, WC je super (za razliku od onoga na koji smo se navikli na VV) i postoji posebna prostorija za davanje uzorka. Cijene koje znam su sljedeće: sgram 300,00 kn, ultrazvuk 300,00 kn, inseminacija 2000,00 kn, ICSI 9250,00 kn (ja idem upravo na ovaj)...Za dfrugo ne znam, pa ako tzko zna, molim da me ispravi i/ili nadopuni. Ja sam platila prvi ultrazvuk odmah, a za ostalo mi je rekao da ću na kraju (meni je rekao da će mi dati broj žiroračuna na koji ću to uplatiti pred punkciju).Neke su platile odmah u gotovini.Ne znam, možda to ovisi i o cijeni postupka. Dr L je klasika  uvijek dobre volje, nasmijan, raspoložen, sve lijepo objasni, našali se, porazgovaramo...Uglavnom, svaka pohvala!
Oprostite, cure, na dužem postu, ali ideja je bila da na jednom mjestu objednim sve što se dosada pisalo o IVF centru i dr L (budući smo malo pisale na stranici VV, malo ovdje)...
Ako saznete što novoga, molim javite ovdje...da se moja high tech snalažljivost ne nađe na mukama :Laughing:

----------


## inna28

> bit če mi drago jer nas ima gore javi se u srijedu da se upoznamo ja sam gore negdje oko 10 h,nemožeš me fulati sigurno sam najdeblja lučijeva pacijentica


vidjet ćemo se sigurno,ja sam naručena u pola 11 :Smile: )pozdrav

----------


## ia30

hvala vam cure na info o  Lučijevoj klinici-zna li koja možda koliko košta postupak s klomifenom,tj.prirodni postupci u IVF centru?Okušala bih sreću...

----------


## MALECKA

Nisam bila nekoliko dana ne netu pa eto pošto sam izbjeglica sa VV-a i po novome pacijentica dr.L u IVF centru pišem vam ovdje drage moje curice. Bila sam na stimuliranom IVF-u i sada sam čekalica bete - vraćena su mi tri mališana  :Wink: . Cijena postupka je 9250 kn + lijekovi. Postala je mala gužva jer već nas ima puno tamo kod njega, ali atmosfera, doktor i pristup super. Sretno svim pikalicama i čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Darkica

> Nisam bila nekoliko dana ne netu pa eto pošto sam izbjeglica sa VV-a i po novome pacijentica dr.L u IVF centru pišem vam ovdje drage moje curice. Bila sam na stimuliranom IVF-u i sada sam čekalica bete - vraćena su mi tri mališana . Cijena postupka je 9250 kn + lijekovi. Postala je mala gužva jer već nas ima puno tamo kod njega, ali atmosfera, doktor i pristup super. Sretno svim pikalicama i čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(...)*atmosfera, doktor i pristup super* - potpisujem!

----------


## Darkica

> vidjet ćemo se sigurno,ja sam naručena u pola 11)pozdrav


Ja sam bikla danas kod njega, a opet idem u četvrtak, između 13 i 13:30...Pozz svima

----------


## angel 1

Ajme *MALECKA* .. 3 mališana !!! Sretno ! Ti bi onda mogla biti i prva trudnica iz novog IVF centra !

----------


## Dodirko

Da li na punkciji u IVF klinici kod dr. L. postoji anestezija ili neki drugi način ublažavanja boli pri punkciji?

----------


## Darkica

> Da li na punkciji u IVF klinici kod dr. L. postoji anestezija ili neki drugi način ublažavanja boli pri punkciji?


Nema anestezije, ali ti daju injekciju protiv bolova.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Znači ista praksa ko na VV

----------


## Nensi

> Da li na punkciji u IVF klinici kod dr. L. postoji anestezija ili neki drugi način ublažavanja boli pri punkciji?


Ja sam bila na punkciji u petak, ali nisam dobila ništa protiv bolova. Možda zato što sam imala samo 3 folikula. A možda trebaš pitati dr što ja nisam, ali nije bilo strašno.

----------


## Dodirko

znači praksa kao na VV... uff...  :Sad:

----------


## sretna35

> to zato sto ja nedolazim


sve imate šanse biti najdeblje dok se ne pojavi "moja malenkost"

----------


## AuroraBlu

Koke, privatne klinike ne daju anesteziju jer bi za to trebale imati zaposlenog anesteziologa. Eventualno možete dobiti nešto protiv bolova intravenozno, ali ne potpunu anesteziju.

----------


## ina33

> Koke, privatne klinike ne daju anesteziju jer bi za to trebale imati zaposlenog anesteziologa. Eventualno možete dobiti nešto protiv bolova intravenozno, ali ne potpunu anesteziju.


Mislim da se u Pol. Vili se dobija, dođe anestezolog, u CITOu se nekad dobijala (imaju anesteziologa available kad ispod, u Salusa, di se vrše ortopedske i gino i ine operacije, tamo me operirao Šparac) i tako... Mislim da je rijetkost da se ne dobija, u stvari, ne znam jedino kako je stanje na Pol. IVF, ali tamo se žene u pravilu ne žale količinom omamljenosti. Znači, ne mora anesteziolog, koliko shvaćam, bit zaposlen, može biti na suradnoj osnovi.

----------


## ina33

Tj. barem se tako radilo prije, kad se normalno stimuliralo i kad su bile normalne količine folikula. Kako je sad novozakonska praksa na tim minimiksevima ne znam, ali znat će cure, evo, Denny je zadnja imala pristojan broj folikula, ako dobro shvaćam svih 12 su joj punktirani.

----------


## ivica_k

u poliklinici Vili i Škvorc se punkcija radi pod anestezijom, obje surađuju s istim anesteziologom

----------


## taca70

> u poliklinici Vili i Škvorc se punkcija radi pod anestezijom, obje surađuju s istim anesteziologom


I anesteziolog i njegova anestezija su super, puno ju lakse podnosim nego onu u Petrovoj. Zadnji put sam imala 4js ali bez anesteziologa ne idem na stol. Stvarno ne mogu shvatiti cemu potreba za mucenjem ako ja zelim da sve prespavam.

----------


## ivica_k

ja svaki put nešto i odsanjam  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

To je ono najgore, kad se hoće (organizacijski) sve se može, jedino je, izgleda, po bolnicama problem dobit anesteziju (osim Maribora). U stvari, mislim da jedino Petrova normalno daje anesteziju, jel' da? Ali valjda ovisi o organizaciji posla i cijeloj organizaciji tih bolnica, koja nije baždarena nešto specijalno na MPO pacijente, nego na velike operacije (biće)......

----------


## AuroraBlu

I vinogradska pod normalno daje anesteziju, osim kad je prirodnjak u pitanju, i vikendom ne daju jer nema anesteziologa.

Koliko sam shvatila u Citu isto ne daju anesteziju. A ranije nisu ni u IVF poliklinici, ne znam kako je sad.

----------


## ina33

Ajde, super da vinogradska daje. Koma je bilo to s VV-om i punkcijama masu stanica na živo, tad se punktiravalo tipa 6-30, ove što su s 30, u hiperstimulaciji, to je bilo ajme meni, još ako su im jajnici smješteni nekako čudno, a folikuli teže dostupni, fakat da svisneš.

----------


## Mali Mimi

i IVF poliklinika ima mogućnost anestezije, ja sam zadnji put bila pod anestezijom u SLO i stvarno mi je punkcija ostala u super sjećanju,tj. nisam osjetila ništa... kod mene je to stvarno bolno zbog endometrioze tako da se sva izvitoperim na onom stolu kad mi daju samo inekciju pa punktiraju

----------


## Danna

Uh ja sam na VV imala 25 js, bas je bilo jedno bolno iskustvo. Dobili 5 embrija i beta 0. Narucena sam za 16.11. kod dr L. Nije mi jasno hoce li me odmah u postupak uzeti. AKo imate kakve informacije o smještaju u blizini kilinike, molim vas da napisete brojeve telefona, jer dolazim izdaleka. 
Sretno!!!

----------


## ia30

Jedanput sam na VV imala punkciju 3 folikula,na klomifenu,i tu punkciju nikad neću zaboraviti-mislila sam da ne postoji veća bol,dok sam u postupku prije toga imala 12 folikula(manje js)i skoro da nisam ništa ni osjetila....mislim da svašta nešto utječe na ciklus,jajnike pa tako i na reakciju na bol...
U Mb je od svega najbolji dio s punkcijom...

----------


## mimi

U Merkuru je punkcija bila s anestezijom, a kako je sada kada su se spojili s VV, to ne znam....
Meni stvarno nije jasno zašto se u našim bolnicama sve što se "kao može" izdržati radi na živo...
Pa čemu to? Nije li ugodnije izvaditi zub s lokalnom? Nisu li žene u IVF postupku već dovoljno izmučene i prije same punkcije, i to psihički i fizički?osim toga nije li i za doktora bolje da mu je žena mirnija na stolu za vrijeme punkcije?
U inozemstvu je normalno da se anestezija daje za bilo što....
Stvarno nam je jadan zdravstveni sustav, kao da smo u kamenom dobu...

----------


## Kajoja

cure, možda sam skroz offtopic ali kupujem Gonale, kakvo je iskustvo? gdje je najjeftinije?

----------


## ina33

> cure, možda sam skroz offtopic ali kupujem Gonale, kakvo je iskustvo? gdje je najjeftinije?


Zagreb? Ljekarna Filipović - Zagorska ulica. Porguglaj - iskočit će ti.

----------


## MALECKA

> Ajme *MALECKA* .. 3 mališana !!! Sretno ! Ti bi onda mogla biti i prva trudnica iz novog IVF centra !


 Riječi ti se pozlatile...jako se puno nadamo i veselimo! Pusssa

----------


## MALECKA

> Da li na punkciji u IVF klinici kod dr. L. postoji anestezija ili neki drugi način ublažavanja boli pri punkciji?


 Ja nisam dobila ništa, čak niti protiv bolova i da boljelo je, ali je prošlo jako brzo - doktor je spidi i spretan...ma sve to zaboraviš začas samo da što brže dođe bebica  :Wink:

----------


## MAJA14

> *Ivanchi78*, molim Te mi malo objasni dolje navedeno što si napisala...
> 
> 
> 
> Najme, nisam znala da se mogu dobiti preko HZZO-a ljekovi za klinike koje nemaju potpisan ugovor sa HZZO-om. Bilo bi nam vrlo interesantno saznati kako se to može. 
> 
> Hvala puno ....


Cure jel ste saznale ima li šanse dobiti nešto lijekova preko HZZO-a...Hvala na odgovoru

----------


## morskavila

Kolika je cijena  IVF-a u Viliju?

----------


## laky

prirodni ili stimulirani
4000 ili 9000 mislim a ICSI 5000

----------


## sretna35

> Ja nisam dobila ništa, čak niti protiv bolova i da boljelo je, ali je prošlo jako brzo - doktor je spidi i spretan...ma sve to zaboraviš začas samo da što brže dođe bebica


želim ti bebicu već iz ovog postupka

morskavila cijene postupaka su vrlo slične po svim klinikama

----------


## MALECKA

> želim ti bebicu već iz ovog postupka


  :Heart:  :Heart: Hvala :Heart:  :Heart:  :Grin:  Još malo i vadimo betu pa ćemo vidjet

----------


## Tinkica

Pozdrav svima,imam jedno pitanje! Punkcija mi je bila u subotu i od tada imam bolove u donjem dijelu trbuha što pripisujem punkciji,e sad napuhana sam kao balon,bol nije konstantna no zna me boliti pod rebrima i kad jače udahnem bol je oko želuca,normalno mokrim...mislim sve je to za izdržati,samo se bojim da nije hs i šta da radim da si pomognem malo. 
Možda je sve to normalno,ja pojma nemam ali ako netko zna....molim pomoć.
Pozz..

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja bih prvo zvala doktora jer po ovome mogla bi biti hs, znam da se mora puno piti vode i odmarati ali bolje bi bilo da te netko stručan pregleda i ocjeni

----------


## laky

> Pozdrav svima,imam jedno pitanje! Punkcija mi je bila u subotu i od tada imam bolove u donjem dijelu trbuha što pripisujem punkciji,e sad napuhana sam kao balon,bol nije konstantna no zna me boliti pod rebrima i kad jače udahnem bol je oko želuca,normalno mokrim...mislim sve je to za izdržati,samo se bojim da nije hs i šta da radim da si pomognem malo. 
> Možda je sve to normalno,ja pojma nemam ali ako netko zna....molim pomoć.
> Pozz..


koliko si JS imala lako da je HS ali nemora biti nista strasno pij puno puno vode i svakako reci dr javi mu se bar telefonom

----------


## Tinkica

10 JS je bilo,vodom se tankam i mirujem,mislim ne ležim ali se klonim težih poslova.
Je li to malo JS za HS?

----------


## laky

ja sam imala 16 i voda je riješila sve za 3-4 dana

----------


## Tinkica

Znači samo da pijem puno,valjda će i meni proći tako...hvala!

----------


## laky

hoće i nama je punkcija bila 3.11 priej 2 godine sad vidim da je u blizu :Smile: 
zelim ti šmizlu kao nasu ili dvije

----------


## Tinkica

Hvala laky!

----------


## MALECKA

> Pozdrav svima,imam jedno pitanje! Punkcija mi je bila u subotu i od tada imam bolove u donjem dijelu trbuha što pripisujem punkciji,e sad napuhana sam kao balon,bol nije konstantna no zna me boliti pod rebrima i kad jače udahnem bol je oko želuca,normalno mokrim...mislim sve je to za izdržati,samo se bojim da nije hs i šta da radim da si pomognem malo. 
> Možda je sve to normalno,ja pojma nemam ali ako netko zna....molim pomoć.
> Pozz..


Meni je tako bilo prvi dan poslije punkcije, ali onda je sve prošlo. Doktor će to ipak najbolje znati. Pozdrav i sve najbolje.

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, da li koja zna kolika je cijena folikulimetrije kod dr. Lucingera? Moze i na PP.

----------


## TrudyC

> prirodni ili stimulirani
> 4000 ili 9000 mislim a ICSI 5000


Imaš krive informacije - pitanje je bilo cijena postupka u Viliju - prirodni ICSI je 5900 kuna, a stimulirani 7400...ako si odgovarala za Lučijevu kliniku onda oprosit na ispravci.
Inače mislim da se u Viliju nažalost spremaju povisiti cijene.

----------


## azrijelka36

> Cure, da li koja zna kolika je cijena folikulimetrije kod dr. Lucingera? Moze i na PP.


mislim da je svaki pregled 300 kn

kod postupaka, mislim da su uključeni u cijenu

----------


## azrijelka36

prekosutra idem vaditi betu...držite mi fige
nervozna sam ko pas  :Cekam: 

a još sad imam i neke bakterije u urinu
i već me par dana svrbucka dolje
za pop.... :Mad:

----------


## sretna35

> prekosutra idem vaditi betu...držite mi fige
> nervozna sam ko pas 
> 
> draga azrijelka držim figetine
> 
> a još sad imam i neke bakterije u urinu
> i već me par dana svrbucka dolje
> za pop....


za bakterije don't worry znam mnoge koje su pod bakterijuštinama i zatrudnile, pa bome i rodile

----------


## morskavila

> Imaš krive informacije - pitanje je bilo cijena postupka u Viliju - prirodni ICSI je 5900 kuna, a stimulirani 7400...ako si odgovarala za Lučijevu kliniku onda oprosit na ispravci.
> Inače mislim da se u Viliju nažalost spremaju povisiti cijene.


Hvala na info. Najviše me zanima cijena stimuliranog IVF-a u Viliju

----------


## Kajoja

hvala ti ina33!

----------


## tikica_69

TNX azrijelka!
A kod Vilija, koliko je kod njega pregled, odnosno folikulimetrija ako tko zna....

----------


## AuroraBlu

350 kn sam platila u Viliju u 9.mj. pregled s uzv.

----------


## mare41

sama folikulometrija u Viliju 200 kn, al rekla bi da kad se radi o postupku da ulazi u cijenu postupka, trebalo bi sve cijene složiti i staviti na prvu stranu...

----------


## grety

Pozdrav svima,imala sam slicne probleme kao i vi.Malo sam istazivala alternativne med.postupke,koristila sam kapsule VITEX i ostala trudna.4 god prije toga pokusavala i obisla doktora i doktora.ako koga interesira neka se javi.

----------


## taca70

Grety, kakvu dg ste vi imali i koliko ti je bilo godina? Vitex je Agnus cactus ili konopljika koja najvise djeluje na PRL i regulira ovulaciju ako je vec nema. Zato me interesira sta si konkretno uspjela rijesiti s tim.

----------


## Jesen82

bok cure.. da sve pozdravim.. ja idem kod Lučija na inesminaciju sad sljedeći mjesec.. evo čekam mengu...moram reći da me baš oduševio... imamo jedan neuspjeli AIH u Citu...

pregled s ultrazvukom je kod Lučija 400kn
inseminacija 2400kn

folikulometrija sama ne znam jer će mi biti uračunata u postupak inseminacije....

----------


## Darkica

> bok cure.. da sve pozdravim.. ja idem kod Lučija na inesminaciju sad sljedeći mjesec.. evo čekam mengu...moram reći da me baš oduševio... imamo jedan neuspjeli AIH u Citu...
> 
> pregled s ultrazvukom je kod Lučija 400kn
> inseminacija 2400kn
> 
> folikulometrija sama ne znam jer će mi biti uračunata u postupak inseminacije....


*Jesen82*, dobrodošla! Kada kreneš u postupak, svi pregledi su uključeni u cijenu.A dr L stvarno oduševljava svojim pristupom i prijaznošću.Zrači nekom toplinom. Evo, ja sutra idem k njemu na punkciju.
Pozz

----------


## Jesen82

> *Jesen82*, dobrodošla! Kada kreneš u postupak, svi pregledi su uključeni u cijenu.A dr L stvarno oduševljava svojim pristupom i prijaznošću.Zrači nekom toplinom. Evo, ja sutra idem k njemu na punkciju.
> Pozz


Bok Darkica :Smile:  želim ti svu sreću u postupku i da nam osvjetlaš obraz odmah jednim plusom :Smile:

----------


## azrijelka36

> *Jesen82*, dobrodošla! Kada kreneš u postupak, svi pregledi su uključeni u cijenu.A dr L stvarno oduševljava svojim pristupom i prijaznošću.Zrači nekom toplinom. Evo, ja sutra idem k njemu na punkciju.
> Pozz


sretno sutra! uz što manje bolove i što više dobrih folikula!

----------


## RuzicaSB

> ali kako je Zagreb ipak jedno malo selo, a kako sam tračeve o Podobniku koje sam jučer čula od tog doktora bila čula i ranije, činilo mi se ok ovdje na javnom forumu napisati neke stvari o toj poliklinici u koje sam sigurna. Kad sam te tračeve bila čula od ljudi koji ih počinju s riječima 'jedna frendica od moje frendice mi je rekla' onda mi se nije činilo nužnim pisati ništa o tome. Svatko ima svoj dojam i stvara ga na svoj način. Tko sam ja da ga komentiram ili kiritiziram? Sad kad sam ih čula iz usta njegovog kolege, mislila sam da bi bilo ok da nešto napišem.
>  Mislim da je ženama za ovaj thread važnije da o njemu pišu oni parovi koji se kod njega liječe i koji imaju neposredno iskustvo o njegovom radu.


Nisam mogla odoljeti a da se bas na ovo ne nadovezem ovim linkom.Molim procitajte svako slovo.
http://www.novilist.hr/2010/02/04/um...podobnik-.aspx

p.s. moderatorice ako sam ovim prekrsila ijedno pravilo slobodno micite i brisite.

----------


## azrijelka36

> http://www.novilist.hr/2010/02/04/um...podobnik-.aspx


 ajme :eek:
ja sam bila tamo, ali kod dr. Zmijanac i stvarno su svi preljubazni i dobri tamo..i daju si puno vremena da upoznaju pacijenta u detalje..i oprema im je super..
ali ovakva priča...uf..ne znam
dosta ljudi je oduševljeno..a neki nisu..izgleda da je ovo, nažalost jedna takva priča  :Sad:

----------


## anica68

pa bas i nemaju svi dobro misljenje mojoj frendici nije dao da prenese embrije u drugu kliniku prije 4 godine htio je da FET radi kod njega...

----------


## Kadauna

> ajme :eek:
> ja sam bila tamo, ali kod dr. Zmijanac i stvarno su svi preljubazni i dobri tamo..i daju si puno vremena da upoznaju pacijenta u detalje..i oprema im je super..
> ali ovakva priča...uf..ne znam
> dosta ljudi je oduševljeno..a neki nisu..izgleda da je ovo, nažalost jedna takva priča



samo da se nadovežem, na kirurgiji 2008 g. je sa mnom ležala jedna majka, inače liječnica, također joj se isto dogodilo s Podobnikom, izvadili su joj pola crijeva zato što je ovaj zaboravio posteljicu izvaditi nakon carskog i zbog toga dobila sepsu  :Sad: ( žena je jedva preživjela i imat će trajne posljedice fizičke, a psihičke neću ni spominjati.

----------


## sretna35

> *Jesen82*, dobrodošla! Kada kreneš u postupak, svi pregledi su uključeni u cijenu.A dr L stvarno oduševljava svojim pristupom i prijaznošću.Zrači nekom toplinom. Evo, ja sutra idem k njemu na punkciju.
> Pozz


baš me vesli da dr. Lučinger jednako toplo i optimistično djeluje na svoje pacijentice u svojoj privatnoj klinici, baš kao što je zračio i trudio u onoj silnoj gužvetini na Vuku Vrhovcu, da malo bapski parafaraziram "vuk dlaku mijenja, ali ćud nikada", nikada neću zaboraviti njegovu srdačnost i entuzijazam  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Francesca

> Koke, privatne klinike ne daju anesteziju jer bi za to trebale imati zaposlenog anesteziologa. Eventualno možete dobiti nešto protiv bolova intravenozno, ali ne potpunu anesteziju.


daje Podobnik potpunu anesteziju i u cijeni je i leži se gore do večeri kad se ide na pregled prije odlaska kući

----------


## Francesca

žao mi je što imate tako negativno mišljenje o Podobniku formirano po člancima u novinama a ne po osobnom iskustvu 
Mislite da se po bolnicama to ne događa i to puno češće nego kod njega?
Samo se sve zataška (neće svoj svoga datu novine ne brinite)  i ne dospije u novine a podobnika (i ostale privatnike da se razumijemo) svi jedva dočekaju na nož i jedva čekaju da objave priče u novinama

moju ujnicu su isto tako zeznuli na sv duhu prije dosta godina, jedva ostala živa, ali ih je tužila i dobila dobru odštetu - i zamislite - nije bio sv duh u novinama niti ime odgovornog doktora jer su se nagodili na sudu
nije neka utjeha u novcu ali dobro dođe nakon svega

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ovo da su se nagodili na sudu mi zvuci kao da su priznali pogresku, isplatili odstetu itd. a u slucaju dr.P. to nije slucaj, on tvrdi da je svemu uzrok njena debljina!!!
Nitko ne kaze da se i drugdje ne dogadjaju pogreske i propusti, nazalost dogadjaju se ali za ovoliko slucajva za koje sam ja osobno cula i saznala e to nema nigdje.Ja o svom osobnom iskustvu kod njega sigurno nikada necu pisati!

----------


## taca70

Francesca, ovdje imamo jako malo informacija o radu dr.Podobnika vezano za MPO. Bilo bi dobro da se napisu konkretne informacije, koji su doktori, biolozi, kakvi protokoli i koje sve pretrage se mogu kod njega obaviti. Postove od Ivanchi78 nisam smatrala relevantnim jer su vise pokazivali njen revolt prema drugom dr. bez ijednog konkretnog argumenta .

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ni ja nemam osobno iskustvo kod njega ali sigurno ga neću ni imati jer ponekad se želim poštediti *učeći na tuđim greškama a ne na svojim*. Toliko loših kritika nisam čula niti za jednog drugog privatnika, pa možda imam predrasude ali ne vjerujem da su sve neutemeljene

----------


## Darkica

Pozdrav svima! Danas sam bila na punkciju u IVF centru kod dr Lučingera. Uglavnom, znam da su neke pitale...nema anestezije ni ičega drugoga...ali, nije neizdrživo :Yes:  Ja sam imala 11 folikula i dobila 11 jajnih stanica. I nisam ni pisnula :Klap: Uglavnom, sada čekam da me pozove da dođem na transfer. :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

> Pozdrav svima! Danas sam bila na punkciju u IVF centru kod dr Lučingera. Uglavnom, znam da su neke pitale...nema anestezije ni ičega drugoga...ali, nije neizdrživo Ja sam imala 11 folikula i dobila 11 jajnih stanica. I nisam ni pisnulaUglavnom, sada čekam da me pozove da dođem na transfer.


super rezultat Darkice 11 od 11 vibram za dobre rezultate oplodnje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Jesen82

> Pozdrav svima! Danas sam bila na punkciju u IVF centru kod dr Lučingera. Uglavnom, znam da su neke pitale...nema anestezije ni ičega drugoga...ali, nije neizdrživo Ja sam imala 11 folikula i dobila 11 jajnih stanica. I nisam ni pisnulaUglavnom, sada čekam da me pozove da dođem na transfer.


ajme Darkica :Very Happy:  super!!! a sčime si stimulirana? i ako nije bed, koliko te došlo na kraju?

----------


## Darkica

> ajme Darkica super!!! a sčime si stimulirana? i ako nije bed, koliko te došlo na kraju?


Od 1dc Suprefact, a od 3dc Gonal F. Od 3dc do 8dc po 2 Gonala, a od 8dc do kraja po 3 ampule. Punkcija 14dc. Sada čekam da me zove dr L na transfer. Sve skupa - Suprefact, 25 Gonala F i Brevactid 5000 me je došlo 6000,00 kn.Postupak 9 225,00 kn (sve uključeno u tu cijenu).Sam postupak je 7500,00, ali imaš onaj famozni PDV od 23%, pa ti to dođe na cifru od 9 225,00kn.

----------


## taca70

Darkica, zamrzavaju js?PDV se obracunava na med.usluge?

----------


## inna28

> Od 1dc Suprefact, a od 3dc Gonal F. Od 3dc do 8dc po 2 Gonala, a od 8dc do kraja po 3 ampule. Punkcija 14dc. Sada čekam da me zove dr L na transfer. Sve skupa - Suprefact, 25 Gonala F i Brevactid 5000 me je došlo 6000,00 kn.Postupak 9 225,00 kn (sve uključeno u tu cijenu).Sam postupak je 7500,00, ali imaš onaj famozni PDV od 23%, pa ti to dođe na cifru od 9 225,00kn.


Darkice,držim fige!!!!!Jesu ti dali nešto za bolove ?pozdrav i sretno

----------


## inna28

I još nešto....gdje si kupovala Gonale? Čula sam da neki kupuju u Mađarskoj ( navodno je nešto jetinije)

----------


## Darkica

> Darkice,držim fige!!!!!Jesu ti dali nešto za bolove ?pozdrav i sretno


Ne daju ništa protiv bolova.

----------


## Darkica

> I još nešto....gdje si kupovala Gonale? Čula sam da neki kupuju u Mađarskoj ( navodno je nešto jetinije)


Meni Mađarska nije usput i ako idem za Mađarsku i platim put, dođe mi na isto.Ali, čula sam da je jeftinije, npr Suprefact je cca 200,00kn kao i Brevactid.Za lijekove u Mađarskoj najbolje pitaj *jo1974*, jer ona tada kupuje.

----------


## Darkica

Samo da javim novosti...dr L me nazvao u 14:30 i rekao da sutra u 9:00 dođem na transfer.

----------


## andream

Već transfer? A je li rekao koliko će vratiti i što je s drugim jajnim stanicama? čini mi se malo prerano da te zvao s obzirom na tako velik broj jajnih stanica i potencijalnih embrija.

----------


## andream

Darkice, možeš li još napisati kolika je cijena Brevactida po ampuli? ja sad imam prirodnjak pa ću ga morati sama kupovati.

----------


## Bebel

Brevactide 1500 - 1 ampula oko 92 kn (uglavnom se koriste 3 kroz polustimulirani-stimulirani)
Brevactide 5000 - 1 ampula oko 172 kn (uglavnom se koriste 2 ampule)
Decapeptyl oko 50 kn

Neka me netko ispravi ako sam nešto krivo navela.

----------


## azrijelka36

jučer ujutro radila test..negativan...
danas ujutro vadila krv...beta 214,9 :jumping:
u ponedjeljak idem ponovo

----------


## Sela

> jučer ujutro radila test..negativan...
> danas ujutro vadila krv...beta 214,9 :jumping:
> u ponedjeljak idem ponovo


Wow,pa to je fantasticno!!!!!Sretno s betama!
*Darkice,*uspjesan transfer zelim,bebe po narudzbi!!!!

----------


## azrijelka36

> Samo da javim novosti...dr L me nazvao u 14:30 i rekao da sutra u 9:00 dođem na transfer.


držim fige!!!

----------


## ina7

*Darkica* i *Azrijelka36* - Držim fige!!! Sretno!!!!

----------


## Darkica

> jučer ujutro radila test..negativan...
> danas ujutro vadila krv...beta 214,9 :jumping:
> u ponedjeljak idem ponovo


Beta 214,9! Super! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## morskavila

> Samo da javim novosti...dr L me nazvao u 14:30 i rekao da sutra u 9:00 dođem na transfer.


Sretno!

----------


## morskavila

Azrijelka super!  :Very Happy: 

Ja za koji dan postajem pikalica.

----------


## M_i_D

Darkice sretno danas~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Azrijelka 36 čestitam

----------


## laky

> jučer ujutro radila test..negativan...
> danas ujutro vadila krv...beta 214,9 :jumping:
> u ponedjeljak idem ponovo


prva lučijeva trudnica  :Smile: 
čestitam

----------


## jo1974

ane nije prva danas sam srela jednu i trudna je 4 tjedna ,priča se da mu ide jako dobro valjda če i mene taj dobri duh uhfatiti.
azrijelka čestitke,darkice tebi sretno danas na transferu iznenadi nas sa velikom betom za 15 dana ,ja sam u nedjelju na punkciji moji jajčeki su se probudili napokon ,imamo ih puno ali koliko od njih če biti pravi znat če se u nedjelju pozz

----------


## sretna35

* Darkice, MALECKA,* gdje ste s vijestima????????????

----------


## Darkica

Dobro jutro, cure! Ovako...jučer sam bila na transferu, vraćene su mi 3 mrvice.  :Zaljubljen: Sada 3-4 dana mirovanje, pa u utorak moram primiti injekciju Decapeptyl 0.1... :Grin: a onda bi se sve moglo normalno, naravno izbjegavati teže fizičke poslove. Lijep pozdrav svima :Love:

----------


## Marnie

Odlično Darkica  :Smile: ! Što ti je bilo sa ostalim js? Da li dr. L radi zamrzavanje?

----------


## Jesen82

> jučer ujutro radila test..negativan...
> danas ujutro vadila krv...beta 214,9 :jumping:
> u ponedjeljak idem ponovo


azrijelka čestitam!!!!!!!!




> Dobro jutro, cure! Ovako...jučer sam bila na transferu, vraćene su mi 3 mrvice. Sada 3-4 dana mirovanje, pa u utorak moram primiti injekciju Decapeptyl 0.1...a onda bi se sve moglo normalno, naravno izbjegavati teže fizičke poslove. Lijep pozdrav svima


bravo ! biti će lijepa beta kod tebe uskoro :Smile:

----------


## taca70

> Odlično Darkica ! Što ti je bilo sa ostalim js? Da li dr. L radi zamrzavanje?


Ovo je bilo i moje pitanje prije par dana ali prode bez odgovora. Cure koje ste kod dr.L, jeste se raspitale o zamrzavanju?

----------


## ksena28

mene danas zvala jedna prija i pita me kakav to mail mora slati Ministarstvu zdravstva kako bi joj odobrili da smrzliće s Vuka prebaci Lučiju? znali li netko išta o tome? proceduru?

----------


## laky

Da daj neki mail na pp

----------


## mary26

ja već pet dana pikam decapeptyl, boli me trbuh jaaaako što znači da će sutra menga, od ponedjeljka pikam i gonale... držite fige da sve bude ok!

----------


## mare157

Cure može mala pomoć i iskustva vezano za IVF u prirodnom ciklusu na 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60791-I...=1#post1735843
Hvala!

----------


## MALECKA

> * Darkice, MALECKA,* gdje ste s vijestima????????????


sretna35 ti već znaš novosti....test pozitivan tj. 3 testa......sutra je gotov nalaz bete - valjda će i ona biti ok...po tome ja sam druga Lučijeva trudnica  :Wink:

----------


## Darkica

> sretna35 ti već znaš novosti....test pozitivan tj. 3 testa......sutra je gotov nalaz bete - valjda će i ona biti ok...po tome ja sam druga Lučijeva trudnica


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Klap:

----------


## Bebel

> sretna35 ti već znaš novosti....test pozitivan tj. 3 testa......sutra je gotov nalaz bete - valjda će i ona biti ok...po tome ja sam druga Lučijeva trudnica


Čestitam od  :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Čestitam novim trudnicama, btw. jel se Lucijeva praksa isto zove IVF centar kao i Šimunićeva

----------


## azrijelka36

darkica...držim fige da se priljepe mališani!
malecka-možda se i sretnemo 1 dan kod dr  :Smile: L.




> Čestitam novim trudnicama, btw. jel se Lucijeva  praksa isto zove IVF centar kao i Šimunićeva


aha!

----------


## sretna35

> darkica...držim fige da se priljepe mališani!
> malecka-možda se i sretnemo 1 dan kod dr L.
> 
> 
> 
> aha!


ima samo jedna mala razlika Lučijev je IVF centar, a Šimunićeva IVF poliklinika

----------


## MALECKA

> darkica...držim fige da se priljepe mališani!
> malecka-možda se i sretnemo 1 dan kod dr L.


Da možda se vidimo - baš bi mi bilo drago, a možda smo se već i srele, a niti neznamo  :Wink:  ja sam 20.10. imala punkciju, a ti inseminaciju  :Wink: ... to je bio sretan dan!
Hvala svima na čestitkama!
Za Darkicu puno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~ za tetu betu.

----------


## mare157

> ima samo jedna mala razlika Lučijev je IVF centar, a Šimunićeva IVF poliklinika


Postoji li int.stranica Lučijevog IVF centra? Ja se ubila tražeći, a nisam baš takva Google neznalica da nebi mogla naći. Ako može kontakt i neka iskustva.

----------


## Jesen82

još jednom čestitke svim trudnicama! ja dobila mengu! krećem u svoj drugi i dobitni AIH.. cure moje ja ću vam biti trudna za Božić :Smile:  pusa velika!

----------


## Jesen82

> Postoji li int.stranica Lučijevog IVF centra? Ja se ubila tražeći, a nisam baš takva Google neznalica da nebi mogla naći. Ako može kontakt i neka iskustva.


nema stranice koliko ja znam.. dr je za sada one man show koliko se meni čini:D... vidjela sam mu neki dan hrpetinu fascikla od pacijenata.. ja mislim da je nas tamo već oko 100.. bar se meni tako učinilo... kontakt je drazenlucinger@gmail.com... pošalji mail i kratko mu napiši svoju MPO priču a on ti se onda javi.. tako je bar bilo kod mene.. sretno!

----------


## Jesen82

> darkica...držim fige da se priljepe mališani!
> malecka-možda se i sretnemo 1 dan kod dr L.
> 
> 
> 
> aha!


azrijelka ja kako ne stignem detaljno čitati tek sad shvatila da si ti bila na ineseminaciji kod doca kako i ja krećem:D drži fige da imamo isti ishod:D

----------


## sretna35

> Postoji li int.stranica Lučijevog IVF centra? Ja se ubila tražeći, a nisam baš takva Google neznalica da nebi mogla naći. Ako može kontakt i neka iskustva.


koliko sam ja čula, a netko je već o tome pisao na forumu web stranica je u izradi, dakle, nije je moguće pronaći na Google; točan naziv klinike je:
IVF centar za ginekologiju, opstreticiju i reprodukcijsku medicinu d. o. o.
Metalčeva 5/IV
drazenlucinger@gmail.com

nisam bila kod njega u klinici, ali sam dugogoidšnja pacijentica s Vuka Vrhovca i mogu reći samo sve najbolje o njemu, nikad me u tih dugih 5 godina nije iznevjerio, uvijek je bio umjereno pozitivan i ustrajan, svim svojim moćima se trudio da dobijem kvalitetnu i uslugu na vrijeme (ono što on nije mogao uraditi jer nije radio na klasičnoj ginekologiji) i uspjeli smo na kraju, najviše pamtim njegov entuzijazam i toplinu po čemu je poseban i što je meni bilo vrlo važno, brijem da u svojoj klinici može biti samo još bolji

o svojim iskustvima cure su puno pisale na topicama : Potpomognuta na VV-u, Odbrojavanje, i na ovom topicu

ako te još nešto detaljnije zanima pošalji mi pp

----------


## morskavila

> ja već pet dana pikam decapeptyl, boli me trbuh jaaaako što znači da će sutra menga, od ponedjeljka pikam i gonale... držite fige da sve bude ok!


*mary* ja ti danas krećem s Gonalima...  možda se i sretnemo u Viliju :Wink: 

*malecka* čestitam!

P.S. Jucer sam saznala da mi je jedna poznanica također ostala trudna nakon prvog IVF-a kod dr. L-a

----------


## sretna35

P.S. Jucer sam saznala da mi je jedna poznanica također ostala trudna nakon prvog IVF-a kod dr. L-a

čestitam poznanici, a Lučiju svaka čast

----------


## inna28

MALECKA,DARKICE.....čestitam vam od srca .odlične vijesti!!!!!Ja krećem u postupak za dva tjedna-nadam se da će biti uspješan kao i vaš.pozdrav!

----------


## mare157

Hvala vam cure na info, sutra šaljem mail pa će vidjeti odgovor.
*sretna35* uz tvoj potpis za Vedrana bi dodala još i preprepresladak!!

----------


## Bebel

> Hvala vam cure na info, sutra šaljem mail pa će vidjeti odgovor.
> *sretna35* uz tvoj potpis za Vedrana bi dodala još i preprepresladak!!


mare157, Darkica je na stranici 4 opisala kao se dođe do IVF centra.
Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## mare157

*Bebel* našla!! Hvala ti!

----------


## sretna35

> Hvala vam cure na info, sutra šaljem mail pa će vidjeti odgovor.
> *sretna35* uz tvoj potpis za Vedrana bi dodala još i preprepresladak!!


*mare157* hvala na komplimentu za mog Vedrija, meni je draže da mu vi dijelite komplimente

tebi od srca želim još slađeg dječaka ili djevojčicu  :Heart:

----------


## nikol2

Molila bi da mi netko javi na PP gdje je privatna klinika dr. Lučingera i broj telefona. Unaprijed zahvaljujem!

----------


## amel

Laky,please, očisti pretinac poslala bi ti pp!

----------


## mare41

> Molila bi da mi netko javi na PP gdje je privatna klinika dr. Lučingera i broj telefona. Unaprijed zahvaljujem!


Evo kopiram
 IVF CENTAR za ginekologiju, opstetriciju i reprodukcijsku medicinu d.o.o.
Metalčeva 5/IV
Zagreb
tel. 095/ 561 6132
e-mail: drazenlucinger@gmail.com

Inače se pisalo na str. 3 i 4 detaljnije.

----------


## pino

postoji i na mapi svih IVF klinika: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...,0.087461&z=14

----------


## Darkica

> Evo kopiram
>  IVF CENTAR za ginekologiju, opstetriciju i reprodukcijsku medicinu d.o.o.
> Metalčeva 5/IV
> Zagreb
> tel. 095/ 561 6132
> e-mail: drazenlucinger@gmail.com
> 
> Inače se pisalo na str. 3 i 4 detaljnije.


Mislim da ga nećeš dobiti na ovaj broj, nego na onaj drugi 091.

----------


## MALECKA

> Mislim da ga nećeš dobiti na ovaj broj, nego na onaj drugi 091.


Evo broja od dr. L - 0915218240 - IVF CENTAR za ginekologiju, opstetriciju i reprodukcijsku medicinu d.o.o.

Moja beta 14 dpt 74, danas 17 dan 142 IU/L

----------


## sretna35

> Moja beta 14 dpt 74, danas 17 dan 142 IU/L


super malecka  :Very Happy:

----------


## angel 1

> Evo broja od dr. L - 0915218240 - IVF CENTAR za ginekologiju, opstetriciju i reprodukcijsku medicinu d.o.o.
> 
> Moja beta 14 dpt 74, danas 17 dan 142 IU/L


Eto *MALECKA*.. dobro sam ja namirisala...i prognozirala..samo sam malo fulala-nisi prva već druga trudnica iz novog IVF centra !!  :Very Happy:  Velike čestitke tebi i *azrijelki* kao i svim drugim trudnicama !!! I nek je sretno i dalje !!!

----------


## angel 1

> Ovo je bilo i moje pitanje prije par dana ali prode bez odgovora. Cure koje ste kod dr.L, jeste se raspitale o zamrzavanju?


DrL ima i smrzavanje... samo je cijena oko 4000kn po odmrzavanju pa plus ostali troškovi postupka... neznam koliko je isplativo i tko si može priuštiti.. I oni su svjesni tih cifri,ali to su im realni troškovi pa je cijena takva kakva je.

----------


## azrijelka36

moja beta je : 1367!!!!!! :D

malecka...znači tvoja se poduplala ..super
ja u subotu idem na pregled..

----------


## angel 1

Evo Lučijeva stranica je gotova... sve info možete pogledati na www.ivf-centar.hr

----------


## azrijelka36

malo mi je štura stranica, al za početak valjda dovoljno  :Smile: 

tražim u privatnim porukama poruku jedne curke o praćenju trudnoće kod dr L., pa nikako da nađem da joj odgovorim..

uglavnom...moja seka kod njega prati trudnoću-pa imam info iz prve ruke:
može se dolaziti na preglede, samo on nema onu sondu
znači nije se bazirao na praćenju trudnoće
za detaljnije pretrage šalje uglavnom u vili, a svakim mjesec dana kod njega..otprilike-pregled je 300 kn

----------


## sretna35

meni se čini da stranica nije gotova već da je u izradi

----------


## MALECKA

*Azrijelka* tvoja teta beta je zakooon ne da se poduplala nego se učetverostručila - čestitam!
Moja ide polakoo..nikud joj se ne žuri  :Wink:  onak penzionerski. Zvala sam dr. i tek kad mi je on rekao: _"Nema sumnje gđo. vi ste trudni!"_ tek onda mi je onako za ozbiljno došlo u glavu...plakala sam od sreće....Moram u srijedu još jedanput vadit krv i javit mu se za pregled i naravno nastavit sa UTROGESTANOM.
*Angel1* hvala ti na dobroj intuiciji  :Wink:  
A što se tiče stranice ma sigurno je još u izradi, a uostalom bitno da  ju ima i da se dođe do informacija  :Wink:  No nebi bilo loše da stavi koju slikicu od Anne Geddes..

----------


## MALECKA

> super malecka


 :Kiss:

----------


## tesla

Sretno malecka i čestitke od srca  :Klap: !

----------


## tesla

Naravno, zaboravih napisati u istom postu - sretno i tebi azrijelka i čestitke od srca :Klap: !

----------


## azrijelka36

hvala svim curkama!

..sad treba dočelati subotu za pregled...

----------


## MALECKA

> hvala svim curkama!
> 
> ..sad treba dočelati subotu za pregled...


 Sutra je već mali petak pa onda pravi petak i evo ti subote....znam da ti vrijeme sporo leti - tako je i meni....jooj jedva čekam da javiš što ti je rekao dr. po mom mišljenju imaš twinse   :Wink: ....ja ga moram zvati danas i dogovorit pregled...

----------


## azrijelka36

> Sutra je već mali petak pa onda pravi petak i evo ti subote....znam da ti vrijeme sporo leti - tako je i meni....jooj jedva čekam da javiš što ti je rekao dr. po mom mišljenju imaš twinse  ....ja ga moram zvati danas i dogovorit pregled...



mali petak hehehe :D

možda i tebe naruči za subotu, pa se opet sretnemo  :Smile: 

i aj sam nešto gledala one vrijednosti bete od datuma ovulacije..pa mi se čini da su o ho ho veće ..hm...pa ne bi bilo loše imati blizančeke...jednim udarcem 2 muhe :D

----------


## Bebel

> hvala svim curkama!
> 
> ..sad treba dočelati subotu za pregled...


Sad se opusti i uživaj u činjenici da si trudna.
Tvoja beta raste pravilno i sve će biti OK na pregledu iako je lako moguće da se na ovom pregledu neće vidjeti  :Heart: 
Kod mene se prvi put vidjelo :Heart:  na 5+4, a drugi na 6+5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pregled. 


MALECKA ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju ß

----------


## MALECKA

> mali petak hehehe :D
> 
> možda i tebe naruči za subotu, pa se opet sretnemo 
> 
> i aj sam nešto gledala one vrijednosti bete od datuma ovulacije..pa mi se čini da su o ho ho veće ..hm...pa ne bi bilo loše imati blizančeke...jednim udarcem 2 muhe :D


Držim ti srećke da su blizančeki....i da će nam objema sve biti ok, da bumo lijepe debele i trbušaste, a naše mrvice zdrave i lijepe...
Javim poslije kakva je današnja beta. No moj ginić je rekao da bi trebala biti i ta dobra jer lijepo se dupla i vrijednosti su super, nisu jako visoke, ali su baš onak čista zlatna sredina u navedenim intervalima  :Wink: 

Za sve nas skupa malo dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i jedna fina  :Coffee:  bez kofeina  :Yes:

----------


## Mona 20

Da li netko zna kako se kreću cijene kod dr. L. privatno za prirodnjake?

----------


## ia30

> Da li netko zna kako se kreću cijene kod dr. L. privatno za prirodnjake?


i ja bih voljela znati...

----------


## MALECKA

Evo javljam beta je danas 167 znači u dva dana je narasla samo za 25 i  to nije nikako dobro...veli doktor da jesam trudna i da su se valjda  primili svi, a da se valjda jedan gasi...a što ako je samo jedan....u  petak opet ponovit betu...tužnica  sam  :Sad:

----------


## angel 1

Čisti  prirodnjaci oko 5000kn, a za polustimulirani (klomidi i par gonala) se cijena povećava za oko 1500kn, no po meni je to isplativije jer su šanse veće,obzirom da se može dobiti više od jedne js.

----------


## angel 1

*Malecka*... strpi se još do petka i nadaj najboljem.. ja držim fige da ipak bude sve ok....

----------


## jo1974

evo samo javljam 3 mrvice su kod mame i čuvamo se ,betu vadimo 24.11  :Smile: 
malecka drži se iza kiše eto sunce sve bude bilo ok .

----------


## Darkica

> evo samo javljam 3 mrvice su kod mame i čuvamo se ,betu vadimo 24.11 
> malecka drži se iza kiše eto sunce sve bude bilo ok .


 :Very Happy:  za 3 mrvice i  :Klap:  za mamu

----------


## sretna35

> evo samo javljam 3 mrvice su kod mame i čuvamo se ,betu vadimo 24.11 
> malecka drži se iza kiše eto sunce sve bude bilo ok .


jo1974 želim ti super betu na rođendan MM

malecka samo hrabro ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MALECKA

Situacija je sljedeća:"Odbijam biti tužna i sigurna sam da je barem jedna moja mrvica žilavica i hrabrica i zato neka beta u petak bude velikaaa i gotovo!". Ja sam sretna jer već sad sam mama  :Wink: ....Previše brinem i strahujem i to više  neću raditi jer želim uživati u ovim slatkim trenucima.
Cure vi ste mi velika podrška i prolaziti ovo s vama najvrijednije je blago. Hvala vam!

----------


## Mona 20

> Čisti  prirodnjaci oko 5000kn, a za polustimulirani (klomidi i par gonala) se cijena povećava za oko 1500kn, no po meni je to isplativije jer su šanse veće,obzirom da se može dobiti više od jedne js.


hvala ti puno na informaciji

----------


## laky

> Laky,please, očisti pretinac poslala bi ti pp!


jesam sorry tek sad vidila post

----------


## azrijelka36

*malecka*-držim fige da bude sve uredu u petak :vibriram:
*jo1974*....vibriram i za tvoju betu 

sretno cureeee!

...ja još 2 dana do pregleda :trta:

----------


## hop

Cure da se malo ubacim kod vas, molila bi vas, ako mi koja može reći ili provjeriti, da li dr Lučinger možda neće raditi sada pred blagdane i od kada do kada?
Ja bi trebala krajem 12.mj na pregled prije stimulacije, jer će me dr pripremati za prag, pa me zanima kako će raditi?

----------


## Darkica

> Cure da se malo ubacim kod vas, molila bi vas, ako mi koja može reći ili provjeriti, da li dr Lučinger možda neće raditi sada pred blagdane i od kada do kada?
> Ja bi trebala krajem 12.mj na pregled prije stimulacije, jer će me dr pripremati za prag, pa me zanima kako će raditi?


Stvarno ti ne znam, ja sam bila kod njega prošli tjedan, ali nitko ništa nije spominjao za praznike.Ali, vjerujem, ako te priprema za Prag da će te primiti bilo kada bez obzira na praznike. Radi i subotom, i nedjeljom i praznikom.Kažem praznikom, jer je mene naručio 1.11. iako je taj dan neradni.Mislim da ne trebaš brinuti.
Nadam se da će ti se javiti druge curke koje znaju više od mene...
U svakom slučaju, želim ti puno sreće :Love:

----------


## ia30

*angel 1* prvotno napisa  
Čisti prirodnjaci oko 5000kn, a za polustimulirani (klomidi i par gonala) se cijena povećava za oko 1500kn, no po meni je to isplativije jer su šanse veće,obzirom da se može dobiti više od jedne js.


uh,znači 6500 kn polustimulirani...malo skupo...na Cito-u sam plaćala 4000 kn takvu kombinaciju ,ali dobro Luči je malo bliže srcu!

----------


## hop

Hvala ti Darkica i ja tebi želim od srca da ti je sretno!

----------


## mary26

čestitam svim trudnicama... bravo!!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

mi sutra idemo na prvi ultrazvuk. iskreno se nadam da ćete i meni čestitati za manje od mjesec dana!  :Very Happy: 

pusa svima!! :Heart:

----------


## inna28

> Cure da se malo ubacim kod vas, molila bi vas, ako mi koja može reći ili provjeriti, da li dr Lučinger možda neće raditi sada pred blagdane i od kada do kada?
> Ja bi trebala krajem 12.mj na pregled prije stimulacije, jer će me dr pripremati za prag, pa me zanima kako će raditi?


hop,mislim da će raditi budući da je mene naručio za postupak oko 25.11. što znači da ako sve bude išlo po planu tamo sam do Božića.Sretno i pozdrav

----------


## morskavila

*Mary26* i mi smo sutra na 1. UZV u našem 1. IVF-u (nadam se i posljednjem)

*malecka* sretno sutra!

pusa svima

----------


## Miss July

Cure recite mi da li je tko bio kod Škvorca? Dogovorila sam se za konzultacije kada budem imala nalaze hormona.

----------


## M_i_D

U postupku nisam, ali sam radila kod njega briseve i sono hsg. Jako sam bila zadovoljna pristupom, samim doktorom, općenito mi je kod njega bilo jako ugodno.

----------


## Palcicazg

> Cure recite mi da li je tko bio kod Škvorca? Dogovorila sam se za konzultacije kada budem imala nalaze hormona.


Ja sam bila kod dr Š. i moram priznati da smo MM i ja bili jako zadovoljni
Dr. je detaljan i ne promakne mu ništa.
U klinici rade biolozi K. i nadam se da si ih već upoznala
Biolog K. je nakon punkcije uvijek ostao s nama u sobi za odmor i puno tema i pitanja sam mu znala postavljati.

Ja ti baš nisam dobar primjer jer nismo 2x uspjeli al to ne mogu pripisati njemu, 
nego prirodi koja nije bila na našoj strani.

Nadam se da ćeš uspjeti  :Smile:

----------


## tonili

Ja sam se samo došla pohvaliti da su naše curke stigle 18.10. - glasne i jasne!  :Smile: 
Hvala cijeloj ekipi Vilija - svima koji su trenutno u postupcima, il planiraju, il kaj god - želim ovakvu sreću, besane noći, bolno cickanje i tak!!! Nek vam postupci budu dobitni i donesu ovakve srećice!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Miss July

M_i_D, Palcicazg hvala Vam što se podijelile svoja iskustva. U šest godina prošli smo puno i više 
nemamo vremena za pogreške, jer je meni 40. dr.Š  mi se činio u redu u telefonskom razgovoru, kada izvadim hormone idem na konzultacije.  Kniewalde nisam upoznala mada sam puno dobra čula o njima. Što bude biti će, ništa više nije u mojoj moći. Želim Vam sreću objema.

----------


## azrijelka36

bila na pregledu kod dr L. 
za sada je sve uredu, vidi se samo žumanjak-kak ja to kažem. :D za tjedan dana opet..

doktor L je toliko drag i dobar..izgrlio me i izljubio nekoliko puta.. presretan je bio..mogla bi ćak reći i sretniji od mene
 :Laughing:

----------


## laky

ima li broj faxa netko dr L

----------


## azrijelka36

mislim da nemaju fax
samo mob i mail

----------


## Jesen82

> bila na pregledu kod dr L. 
> za sada je sve uredu, vidi se samo žumanjak-kak ja to kažem. :D za tjedan dana opet..
> 
> doktor L je toliko drag i dobar..izgrlio me i izljubio nekoliko puta.. presretan je bio..mogla bi ćak reći i sretniji od mene


ajme kako dobro :Smile:  on je stvarno super, sutra sam kod njega na prvoj folikulometriji...

----------


## Mia Lilly

Prekrasan doktor!  :Klap: 
Da nema njega ja bi davno odustala.

----------


## sretna35

cure svoje komentare na dr. Lučingera možete napisati i na njegovom web siteu

----------


## inna28

Cure,večeras je u Latinici (8:15) tema MEDICINSKA OPLODNJA-TKO IMA PRAVO NA SREĆU pa pogledajte,sigurno će biti zanimljivo,pozdrav svima

----------


## Danna

Juče bila kod dr. L i krećem u postupak prvi da mc (danas, sutra najkasnije). Netko od vas je pitao da li radi za praznike, meni je rekao da neće raditi pa me uzima sada jer bi čekala do 2 mjeseca. Možda se to odnosi samo na postupke. Eto cure neka nam je sretno :Smile:

----------


## hop

Pa kako to da dr L neće raditi do 2.mj to je malo dugo?
Mene bi trebao početkom 1.mj pripremati za Prag,pa ću vidjeti, pa nije valjda da neće raditi

----------


## hop

Cure ja sam poslala meil dr L od kada do kada ne radi, uglavnom dr bi me trebao pripremati za prag za postupak ivf sa donorskim sjemenom, e sada neznam što ću ako ne bud eradio početkom prvog mj jer bi onda trebala kod njega.
Nije mi još odgovorio na meil.
Neznam ako bi išla na vuk vrhovac tamo sam išla , ko mjenja i da li ko mjenja dr L  i da li s emože kod dr Alebića, ma meni samo treba priprema, a ko zna od kada do kada su oni na godišnjem

----------


## Kadauna

Hop, nazovi i druge klinike (Radončić u Viliju) i pitaj rade li ako Lučinger ne može. Ja iskreno sumnjam da će početkom srpnja Vuk Vrhovec raditi, tako da su ti privatnici bolji izbor, a imaš i dr. Dmitrović koja je počela raditi u klinici NovaMed, ona je do sada bila MPO liječnica u pol. IVF i ima dugogodišnje iskustvo u MPO, sigurna sam da te može adekvatno prirpemiti, pa kontaktiraj i nju: 

http://novamed.hr/ginekologija.html

----------


## angel 1

*Hop*  pa nazovi drL na mob 091 521 8240 i otvoreno ga pitaj da znaš na čemu si (jer dok oni vide e-mail...) , pa ak ne može bar znaš i možeš na vrijeme tražiti dalje, ja bi ti isto preporučila da prvo pitaš u Viliju, a onda dalje... Jer u našim bolnicama sumnjam da će MPO odjeli raditi u siječnju (2 tjedna neće sigurno,a neke i tri).

----------


## hop

Cure , što kažete na moj nalaz estradiola, ja se baš ne razumijem, vadila sam 4dc,i više je nižoj granici, 
269 mi je , a ide od 184-1774, dal je to ok ili?

----------


## sretna35

> Cure , što kažete na moj nalaz estradiola, ja se baš ne razumijem, vadila sam 4dc,i više je nižoj granici, 
> 269 mi je , a ide od 184-1774, dal je to ok ili?


moje skromno znanje kaže ako je u referentnim vrijednostima što tvoj zasigurno jest onda je OK; možda se javi neka veća znalica od mene

----------


## maya3

> cure svoje komentare na dr. Lučingera možete napisati i na njegovom web siteu


a kako da dođem na site?

----------


## angel 1

> a kako da dođem na site?


utipkaj: www.ivf-centar.hr

----------


## mary26

*morskavila*, jesi bila na punkciji?? mi samo svoju obavili jučer. izvađeno mi je 5 jajašaca. danas me probada malo u jajnicima, ali mislim da će proć. transfer će biti najvjerojatnije u ponedjeljak.  :Smile:

----------


## mare157

> Juče bila kod dr. L i krećem u postupak prvi da mc (danas, sutra najkasnije). Netko od vas je pitao da li radi za praznike, meni je rekao da neće raditi pa me uzima sada jer bi čekala do 2 mjeseca. Možda se to odnosi samo na postupke. Eto cure neka nam je sretno


j
Ja sam bila kod njega prije tjedan dana i naručio me za postupak u 1.mjesecu!

----------


## Darkica

Pozdrav svim curkama! Evo, samo da javim da sam danas vadila betu i iznosi 0,100. Ali, ne dam se! Nema odustajanja već samo dalje...već gledam u pravcu drugoga postupka...
Svima čekalicama bete želim puno sreće...kao i svima ostalima, dakako!

----------


## Lua

Darkice....baš mi je žao  :Love: .  super za stav  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Poklanjam 1/3 bočice Suprefact spreja. Eto, ako nekome fali nek se javi.*

----------


## sretna35

> j
> Ja sam bila kod njega prije tjedan dana i naručio me za postupak u 1.mjesecu!


mare kakvi su ti dojmovi?

Darkice uspjeh iz prve više je čudo, nego statistika, sretno za dalje i bravo za stav

----------


## morskavila

> *morskavila*, jesi bila na punkciji?? mi samo svoju obavili jučer. izvađeno mi je 5 jajašaca. danas me probada malo u jajnicima, ali mislim da će proć. transfer će biti najvjerojatnije u ponedjeljak.


Punkcija je bila u srijedu. Sve je proslo jako dobro. Sinoc smo saznali da su se sve tri oplodile i da su odlicne.  :Wink:  Veceras cu znati kad je transfer (možda sutra, a možda u ponedjeljak)

Sretno tebi i TM i svim trudilicama i čekalicama.

----------


## angel 1

*Darkica* ...žao mi je, ali ne daj se.. hrabri i uporni uspjevaju!!

----------


## Danna

> j
> Ja sam bila kod njega prije tjedan dana i naručio me za postupak u 1.mjesecu!



Odlično što radi, ja kažem kako je meni rekao i malo sam se začudila i sama, ali valjda ima već dogovoreno, jer i mene je u 10 mjesecu pitao kad bi ja htjela ici. Sutra sam narucena za ujutro (pretpostavljam krećem sa Gonalom). Eto potvrđeo da radi i nedjeljom. Pozdrav svima!

----------


## hop

Cure ja sam pisala dr Lučingeru i napisao mi je da je u 1.mj odsutan, tako da mi sada nije jasno kako to ?

----------


## Darkica

Dr Lučinger uvijek radi...i subotom, i nedjeljom i praznikom...Ja sam kod njega bila u postupku, i dolazila sam k njemu i vikendom i na sam dan Svih svetih (koji je svima bio neradni). Budući mi ovaj postupak nije uspio, jučer sam se čula s njim i dogovorili smo se da se čujemo već 10. siječnja kada se vraća s odmora, pa da pokušamo s polustimuliranim. Ne znam kako koga naručuje...ali, pretpostavljam da je dosta zauzet, pa si možda zbog toga pokušavati malkice olakšati...ne znam, samo pretpostavljam...jer otkako idem k njemu, a idem otkako je startao u listopadu, svaki je put bilo više pacijentica u čekaonici...
Uglavnom, svima vam želim sreću i da čim prije postanemo mame!  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> Dr Lučinger uvijek radi...i subotom, i nedjeljom i praznikom...Ja sam kod njega bila u postupku, i dolazila sam k njemu i vikendom i na sam dan Svih svetih (koji je svima bio neradni). Budući mi ovaj postupak nije uspio, jučer sam se čula s njim i dogovorili smo se da se čujemo već 10. siječnja kada se vraća s odmora, pa da pokušamo s polustimuliranim. Ne znam kako koga naručuje...ali, pretpostavljam da je dosta zauzet, pa si možda zbog toga pokušavati malkice olakšati...ne znam, samo pretpostavljam...jer otkako idem k njemu, a idem otkako je startao u listopadu, svaki je put bilo više pacijentica u čekaonici...
> Uglavnom, svima vam želim sreću i da čim prije postanemo mame!


Darkica, slažem se... ima nas jako puno a on je za sada ipak samo jedan...danas u 8 ujutro nas je sa muževima bilo preko 10.....nadam se jedino da će uskoro bar sestru uzeti :Smile:  i žao mi je za tvoju betu... neka sljedeći put bude prekrasna brojčica!

kod mene je danas sve prošlo super na AIH.... spermio nam je bio odličan pa smo jako sretni i imam 3 prekrasna folikula, endometrij mi je odličan... beta na Sv.Nikolu :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

hop vjerojatno si je uzeo godišnji

----------


## Pinky

cure, počela sam vas voditi na odbrojavanju, pa vas molim da povirite malo tamo, javite nam u kojoj ste fazi i što prije obogatite našu listu trudnica  :Heart:

----------


## Bab

Hej curke...pozdrav svima

samo sam htjela pitati da li će koja od Vas biti u petak oko pol pet - pet u Viliju pa da se vidimo???

Ja sam od subote klomifenka i u petak sam kod njih na prvoj folikulometriji...nadam se ok reakciji.

pusa svima i sretno...nek bude puuunooo malih misrišljavih bebica

----------


## Sela

*Bab* draga,evo tebe u akciji!Bas sam mislila na tebe jutros kako se dugo nisi javljala na forum..Sretno u postupku! :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

Bab, opet smo ti i ja zajedno u akciji - ja idem sutra na prvu folikulometriju  :Smile: . Uzimala sam klomifen od srijede, pa ću sutra vidjeti ima li što za postupak. Možda se vidimo u petak na mojoj drugoj folikulometriji, sutra ću znati točnije  :Smile: .

----------


## Bab

Marnie, nadam se da ćemo i zajedno dočekati te najljepše, magične brojkice.

Ja bum u petak oko pol pet gore, baš bi mi bilo drago da se ulovmo...pa na malo duže nego prošli put kad smo se vidjele( u Deželićevoj)

Sretno sutra i javi nam lijepe vijesti
 :Kiss:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Drage moje...prijavljujem se /nakon pomnog čitanja/...bili smo u subotu kod dr.L i slijedeći tjedan krećemo u postupak..
Eh, da za malo kuraže - N je stigla u prirodnom ciklusu za ICSI kada nam je pobjegla jajna stanica - zločestoća nijedna  :Smile: ..bili smo na VV kod dr.J
Sad sam malkice zbunjena - molim pomoć..dobila sam vaginalete i hiramicin + suprefact - je li i vaginalete kreću od 1d mc? neće li iscuriti ? 
uh,uh..kao da nikada nisam bila u postupku :Embarassed: 
a sada idem ispitati gdje je to najjeftinije kupiti lijekove..

----------


## Mali Mimi

I ja sam u Viliju, ali prošla postupak sad čekam samo da vidim hoće li biti transfera

----------


## Bab

*Mali Mimi*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer i da ti brzo prođe ono vrijeme do ß.
Uopće ne sumnjam u tvoj ET...pa Patrik tamo čuda čini...
Kad ti je bila punkcija? Kolko si imala JS?

sorry ako te ovako ispitujem, ali kad sam znatiželjna.
I javi nam obavezno kad ti bude ET da možemo još jače navijati za tebe i mrvice!!!

pusa svim ostalim curama...

----------


## TrudyC

Sretno Bab! Pa da ti Petrova ne treba do drugog djeteta!!!
Sretno svim Vilijevkama..kad već ja nisma imala sreće da se bar vama ostvari

----------


## Mali Mimi

Samo 2 j.s. od tog jedna malo prezrela, zato se i ne nadam puno

----------


## Mali Mimi

U kojoj bolnici inače radi Patrik?

----------


## Marnie

Mislim da radi u Petrovoj.

Inače mislim da kod mene ništa ovaj mjesec. Idem još na UZV u petak, ali mi jajnici pajke ovaj mjesec, čak ih ni klomifen nije probudio  :Sad: . *Bab*, doći ću u petak oko 17 sati, pa se možda i sretnemo (ne mogu ranije zbog posla).

----------


## anica68

Cure jel ima kakvih vijesti da će dr L raditi na teret HZZO bilo je nekih priča ali ne znam jeli točno sto od toga.
radi li uopće koja klinika privatna postupke na teret HZZO i koja.kako to funkcionira.brat i šogorica se konačno odlučili pokrenuti  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

Mimi, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tu jednu i da te razveseli veeliika ß !!!

Marnie, ma mislim da ćemo se vidjeti jer ću ja sigurno malo morati čekati...
A možda se ipak desi čudo do petka?!?!?! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

TrudyC, hvala na lijepim željama...i ja i sve mi se nadamo najljepšem Božićnom poklonu !!!

----------


## TrudyC

> Cure jel ima kakvih vijesti da će dr L raditi na teret HZZO bilo je nekih priča ali ne znam jeli točno sto od toga.
> radi li uopće koja klinika privatna postupke na teret HZZO i koja.kako to funkcionira.brat i šogorica se konačno odlučili pokrenuti


Dvije privatne klinike imaju ugovor s HZZO-m: Cito u Splitu i Poliklinika IVF u ZG (vodi prof. Šimunić), znam da su Vili na HZZO-u odbili, a za dr. L pitaj njega

----------


## Bab

mene čisto okvirno zanima, kak izgleda postupak kod takvih privatnika koji imaju Ugovor???
Jel se to tretira ko postupak u bolnici ( bez ikakvog plaćanja) ili ne???

Nije da mi treba, al sam znatiželjna  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Drage moje...prijavljujem se /nakon pomnog čitanja/...bili smo u subotu kod dr.L i slijedeći tjedan krećemo u postupak..
> Eh, da za malo kuraže - N je stigla u prirodnom ciklusu za ICSI kada nam je pobjegla jajna stanica - zločestoća nijedna ..bili smo na VV kod dr.J
> Sad sam malkice zbunjena - molim pomoć..dobila sam vaginalete i hiramicin + suprefact - je li i vaginalete kreću od 1d mc? neće li iscuriti ? 
> uh,uh..kao da nikada nisam bila u postupku
> a sada idem ispitati gdje je to najjeftinije kupiti lijekove..


Sve kreće od prvog dana. Neće iscuriti, stavljaj ih prije spavanja.

----------


## inna28

> Drage moje...prijavljujem se /nakon pomnog čitanja/...bili smo u subotu kod dr.L i slijedeći tjedan krećemo u postupak..
> Eh, da za malo kuraže - N je stigla u prirodnom ciklusu za ICSI kada nam je pobjegla jajna stanica - zločestoća nijedna ..bili smo na VV kod dr.J
> Sad sam malkice zbunjena - molim pomoć..dobila sam vaginalete i hiramicin + suprefact - je li i vaginalete kreću od 1d mc? neće li iscuriti ? 
> uh,uh..kao da nikada nisam bila u postupku
> a sada idem ispitati gdje je to najjeftinije kupiti lijekove..


Sanela-Naja,dobile smo istu terapiju  i ja krećem u postupak slijedeći tjedan kod dr.L .Vaginalete,hiramicin i suprefact sam kupila u ljekarni iza njegove ordinacije ( navodno je nešto jeftinije)sad sam i ja u potrazi za jeftinijim gonalima pa ako dobiješ kakvu informaciju,molim te javi...pozdrav

----------


## Bebel

*Sanela-Naja,
*na stranici

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ursi&Itemid=63

(Korisne informacije->17. Primjeri protokola stimulacije)
imaš detaljno opisane protokola koje je L. imao na VV-u pa pogledaj.
Također, ma stranici ima dosta korisnih informacije.

Što se tiče Gonala, navodno su najjeftiniji u ljekarni Filipović na Zagorskoj-42 (za gotovinu oko 200 kn). To je blizu L. ordinacije (auto ili bus) (nakon raskrižja Zagorske i Selske ljekarna sa desne strane)

Brevactide od 1500 ima ljekarna Kuharić pored L. ordinacije - Andrije Žaje 61.

Sretno svima koji su u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Jutro svima....
Bebel , tnx. 
Jučer sam zvala 5 ljekarni i situacija je ovakva - Ljekarna Filipović najjeftinija po pitanju Gonala - 195,0 kn /imaju popust za gotovinu /, a što se tiče Supref. na Dolcu su rekli 445,0 kn ...ovo još potvrdim kada kupim dotično.
inna28-mozda se i vidimo..
Mia Lilly- hvala na uputi - misliš da bih se ja dosjetila stvljati vaginalete po noći  :Rolling Eyes: 
i eto...s nestrpljenejm iščekujem dan D - ali, ipak se pomalo nadam da je upalila i kućna radinost..ne mogu si pomoći

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bab hvala, a Marnie baš mi je žao što se ne razvijaju.

----------


## luna1

Mali Mimi bit će transfera, glavu gore, ekipa iz Vilija će dati sve od sebe, s Bab neće trebati ići u Petrovu jer će beba biti Vili beba, cure držim fige..........Marnie nije još sve gotovo, možda sve bude na kraju još i ok........

----------


## Palcicazg

*Bab*, očekujem da mi javiš pozitivnu betu  :Smile: 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

Curke,  :Kiss:   :Kiss: 

al ajmo prvo vidjeti šta će sutra reći prvi UZV... pa onda polako pričekat punkciju, pa se nadat i ET-u...a onda nek veeeliiika ß bude samo šlag na vrhu torte...

i svima Vama koji ste u postupcima ili ste u niskom startu želim ovakve scenarije...i najljepše Božiće !!!

*Marnie*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra, da se ipak malci probude i nadam se da se vidimo oko pet !!!

----------


## Marnie

A joj, ja sam pokupila neku virozu i dobila temperaturu (ne veliku, ali je imam), pa uopće ne znam da li ću ići u postupak i ako bude folikula :Sad: . Vidjeti ću što sutra dr. kaže.
Sretno za Malu Mimi i Bab  :Very Happy: !

----------


## luna1

Bab očekujemo dobre vijesti danas, mislim na tebe, drži se curo......

----------


## Bab

Luna draga...ma ti si jedna divna osobica...  :Kiss: 

Marnie, nadam se da je temperatura popustila i da je ona malo pogurala folikuliće...
vidimo se danas.

pusa svimaaaaaaa

----------


## Dodirko

Bab, drži fige i mislim na tebe.  Hvala Ti na svemu. Kada stigneš može i kava.

----------


## nangaparbat

> mene čisto okvirno zanima, kak izgleda postupak kod takvih privatnika koji imaju Ugovor???
> Jel se to tretira ko postupak u bolnici ( bez ikakvog plaćanja) ili ne???
> 
> Nije da mi treba, al sam znatiželjna


 
Tretira se kao postupak u bolnici, znaci ulazi u onih 6 "besplatnih" postupaka.
Ali privatne klinike su dobile ogranicen broj postupaka, konkretno 60 godisnje, i uglavnom ih svojim starim pacijenticama odobravaju...

----------


## ljube

Zna li netko tko će zamijeniti dr.Dmitrović u IVF poliklinici?

Bab sretno danas!

----------


## sretna35

> Bab očekujemo dobre vijesti danas, mislim na tebe, drži se curo......


xxx

----------


## Sela

Cure Vilijevke,da li je cijena UZV jos uvijek 350 kn bez obzira jel  je trudnicki  UZV ili obican (ne folikulometrija)?

----------


## Mali Mimi

ovo ne znam jer trudnica još nisam a obican UZV je 350 kn.
Sretno Bab i Marnie

----------


## mare41

> Sretno Bab i Marnie


I sretno Mimi

----------


## Marnie

Došla konačno doma. Vani je kaos zbog ove susnježice. Krenula sam ranije i srela sam Bab tamo, ali nisam dočekala njen UZV, pa nestrpljivo iščekujem vijesti od nje  :Smile: . 
Kod mene i dalje nema folikulića. Dr. je rekao da uzimam još 5 dana klomifen, pa ponovo dođem kod njega na folikulometriju.

----------


## Bab

joj, cure moje...dobro kaže Marnie, vani je užas i grozota... ali eto mene domeka...
Marnie, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nova tura klomifena ipak pokrene tvoje folikuliće..

Ja ima tri folikula od 12-13 mm, i nešto sitnih koje nismo ni mjerili. Endić mi je malo tanak( 4 mm) ali nadam se da će se do ET-a i on malo nadebljati. U ponedjeljak sam opet na "slikanju" a do tada na po 2 gonala.

I baš moram priznati da mi je falio i doktor i one drage sestre tamo...baš se nekak ugodno kod njih osjećam...i puno im hvala na svemu tome  :Kiss: 

Hvala curke svima na vibricama i podršci  :Kiss: .-*

----------


## Marnie

Odlično Bab, gonali će još malo nahraniti folikuliće  :Smile: !

----------


## Bab

A i ja se nadam, moja Marnie...jedino mi je edno malo premršav...  :Undecided: 

Mimi, ne znam jesam li ja propustila tvoj ET???

i da ti odgovorim na pitanje, Patrik radi u Petrovoj...zato sam i ja ( u dogovoru s mojim doktorom) odlučila preći k njima.
pusa curke svima...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kod mene se embrij prestao dijeliti pa nažalost nije bilo transfera, ali bolje i to nego da su mi vratili 3 dan pa da se 14 dana nadam i strepim, ovako znam na čemu sam

----------


## Bab

a joj, Mimi...baš mi je žao  :Sad: 

jel imate šta  dogovoreno za dalje???

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da prvo pretrage a onda ćemo vidit

----------


## taca70

> Kod mene se embrij prestao dijeliti pa nažalost nije bilo transfera, ali bolje i to nego da su mi vratili 3 dan pa da se 14 dana nadam i strepim, ovako znam na čemu sam


X
Ja zadnji put nisam imala snage za takav scenarij pa smo isli na transfer 3.dan ali definitivno mislim da je bolje ostati bez transfera nego cekati 14 dana uzalud.

----------


## luna1

Mali Mimi baš mi je žao, mislila sam da će bit .... Bab odlično tri, bit će i dobitni, nisam preko vikenda znala kaj se događa kad mi je kompjuter još na popravku. Mali Mimi možda budemo zajedno u postupku kad budeš išla idući put. Bab bit ćeš ti nama prava zimska trudnica....

----------


## Bab

Hej curke...

evo me od dr-a... sutra je punkcija, imamo 2 folikula od 16 mm i 1 od 19 od kojeg vrlo vjerojatno ništa...

Iskreno, nisam baš jako optimistična što se tiče ovog postupka, ali sad kaj je tu je...idemo do kraja pa ćemo vidjet.

drš'te fige da ulovimo bar te 2 JS sutra
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## Tibi

*Bab* nas troje ti držimo fige za sutrašnju punkciju i 2 prekrasne JS ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Bab

joj draga moja Tibi...hvala Ti puno, puno...i tvojim bebicama isto...
i šaljem Vam svima puse...i naravno, maloj Leici  :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

Bab ~~~~~~~~ za uspješan lov!

----------


## luna1

ajme Bab kakao mi je sve to sad brzo već punkcija, tako sam vesela kao da ja idem. Nemoj mi negativan stav, da nemaš osjećaj, pa svi mi nakon toliko puta više neznaš kaj osjećaš, al to ne znači da neće ispasti nešto dobro. Znaš ti dobro da si u dobrim rukama, ajde kokica sretno sutra.

----------


## Sela

Bravo *Bab* i sretno sutra na punkciji!!!

----------


## sretna35

> *Bab* nas troje ti držimo fige za sutrašnju punkciju i 2 prekrasne JS ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 
i nas troje

----------


## ljube

*Bab* sretno sutra!

----------


## Marnie

Bab držim fige za uspješan ulov js sutra (i da ovaj treći folikul ima js  :Smile: )

----------


## molu

Bab sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

*Bab*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za danas!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bab da bude odličnih  j.s.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

ajme cure drage...fala, fala na lijepim željama...nadam se da ću i sebe i Vas razveseliti popodne sa lijepim vijestima...
 :Kiss:  najveća na svijetu

----------


## Sanela-Naja

pratim vas...i čekam...nikako da dođe  :Cekam: 
stalno trčkaram na wc i ispitujem tragove  :Rolling Eyes: 
i čitam..
Bab, želim ti da nas razveseliš  :Grin: 
inna28 , je si li krenula?

----------


## luna1

mislim na tebe..............................................  ..............Bab

----------


## Bab

curke moje evo me doma...ova koka je ovaj puta snesla 2 jaja...
punkcija prošla odlično...hvala našem doktoru  :Kiss: 
e, tek sad slijedi igra sa živcima...sutra oko 4 zovem da vidim jel bilo partijanja preko noći

ljubim vas sve...uz vas je sve ovo lakše izdržati :Kiss:

----------


## kekis

Bravo Bab!! drzimo fige za sutrasnje lijepe vijesti!!

----------


## andream

Bab, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dva lijepa embrijića ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnie

Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lab-party  :Smile: !

----------


## mia74

*Bab*,za party u labosu~~~~~~~~~ :Dancing Fever: 

Mislim na tebe  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube

Super Bab,držim fige za tulum u Vili-labu~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## luna1

odlično Bab, nadamo se da je noćas bilo živo u Viliju, dva komada nije loše curo, držim sretnice za danas, znam da će ti vrijeme sporo prolaziti. p.s. jesu cijene iste ostale?

----------


## ivanova

evo zemske da vam se i ja javim iako vas pratim vec jaaaako dugo sad sam se tek odlucila registrirati! uglavnom upravo je u tijeku moj cetvrti postupak od kojih drugi u ivf poliklinici. sutra punkcija. drzim vam fige svima svima!!!

----------


## ivanova

[QUOTE=ljube;1753039]Zna li netko tko će zamijeniti dr.Dmitrović u IVF poliklinici?

cekaj cekaj! pa di ide doktorica?
to je moja doktorica i ja ne znam da igdje odlazi!

----------


## molu

Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!

----------


## mare41

Bab, čekamo dobre vijesti popodne i ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

uf...evo me...  :Undecided: 
Stanice su nam bile malko nezrele tako da ćemo tek sutra ujutro znati dal su se uspjele oplodit ili ne...
Znači, agonija se produžava...Hvala svima na vibricama, definitivno nam ih treba još puuuunooooo
 :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

Evo puuuunoooo vibrica ************************************************!!  !!!!
 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnie

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~evo još vibrica za Bab  :Smile:

----------


## ljube

*ivanova* dr.Dmitrović radi u svom zdravstvenom centru NovaMed-http://novamed.hr/ginekologija.html
za *bab* puno vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

----------


## Kadauna

*Bab* evo i od nas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
od danas šmrčem  :Grin:

----------


## tlatincica

*Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (da budeš počasni član).

----------


## nangaparbat

> Zna li netko tko će zamijeniti dr.Dmitrović u IVF poliklinici?
> 
> Bab sretno danas!


Dr. Dmitrovic je nezamijenjiva...

Dr. Crvenkovic iz petrove i dr. Canic iz Merkura...

----------


## Bab

ljubim Vas sve po redu !!!

javim se odmah ujutro...joj, joj... :Undecided:

----------


## mare41

Bab, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do jutra

----------


## aiko70

cure, da li imate iskustva s IVF poliklinikom dr. Šimunića?

----------


## kekis

> cure, da li imate iskustva s IVF poliklinikom dr. Šimunića?


Da - samo reci, sto te zanima? Općenito dojam ili nesto specificno?

----------


## mia74

*Bab*,čekamo izvještaj sa naj tuluma noćas :Cekam:

----------


## tonili

Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svima kaj kome treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivkica28

> cure, da li imate iskustva s IVF poliklinikom dr. Šimunića?


upravo sam ja to htjela da pitam...ja sam trenutno kod njega i ne znam kako da ga doživim. Na žalost nisam još čula ništa pozitivno za njega a niti ništa previše negativno.Ni sama ne znam šta mi je trebalo da krenem kod njega...htjela sam čuti drugo mišljenje nakon dva propala IVF kod dr.A. 
I evo sad čekam prvi mjesec da krenem u postupak. 
Pliz cure javite se...bar sa nekim iskustvima o njemu!!

----------


## luna1

Bab u mislima si mi...................... :Coffee:  evo tople kavice dok čekamo tvoje lijepe vijesti

----------


## Tibi

*Bab* i nas troje mislimo na tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
svima koji su u postupcima da ovo bude najljepši Božić do sada ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivanova

> cure, da li imate iskustva s IVF poliklinikom dr. Šimunića?


evo ja sam tamo i mogu reci sve najbolje za dr dmitrovic,jako mi se sviđa,topla je. kao i svo ostalo osoblje s kojim sam prezadovoljna. nadam ser da se samo necu zacoprati jer upravo krecem na punkciju!

----------


## mare41

ivanova, dr Dmitrović je još tamo? Radi na 2 lokacije?

----------


## ivkica28

> evo ja sam tamo i mogu reci sve najbolje za dr dmitrovic,jako mi se sviđa,topla je. kao i svo ostalo osoblje s kojim sam prezadovoljna. nadam ser da se samo necu zacoprati jer upravo krecem na punkciju!


a Šimunić??

----------


## Bab

evo me drage moje... imamo jednu mrvicu...nadam se da će nam ostati žilava i da ćemo dočekati i et.
Igra živaca i dalje traje...
hvala Vam puno na svemu  :Kiss:

----------


## mia74

Jedna,ali vrijedna!!!
Malo za nju~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Bab, :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Bab, super ~~~~~~~~~~za mrvicu žilavicu

----------


## ljube

Bab,za malu mrvu puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

> a Šimunić??




ovdje nećeš baš čuti dobre stvari o prof. Šimuniću, ja sam od njega davnih dana otišla i to zbog njega, ne volim to hoch držanje, on profesor i ne dao Bog da ga što pitaš kao pacijent, preko one stvari ti odgovara, jedan je tretman (nešto bolji) u pol IVF (dakle privatno) a drugo je u Petrovoj............. ja sam otišla, meni taj tip čovjeka jednostavno ne paše. 

U samoj gužvi oko zakona je Šimunić odigrao rekla bih dosta prljavo, dok je u početku bio protiv restrikcija i donoženja takvog zakona, poslije (ne znam čega, to bi njega trebalo pitati) se jako smekšao prema Ministru, prema zakonu i isti objeručke prihvatio. Sad se u IVF poliklinici može ići u postupak preko HZZO-a, jedina privatna klinika u Zagrebu u kojoj možeš bez plaćanja ići u postupak, na teret HZZO-a.  Jel taj ugovor nagrada na kraju za njegovo odobravanje zakona i to javno podržavanje Ministra, zakona i lažiranih rezultata uspješnosti, to samo prof. Šimunić zna..... ja ne znam  :Rolling Eyes:  O Šimuniću, njegovim zaokretima i promjenama mišljenja imaš i ovdje: 

http://www.jutarnji.hr/zasto-je-dr--...jenje-/310157/

Njega kao stručnjaka ne bih komentirala jer ne znam, iako sam čula uglavnom dobre stvari od njegovih kolega ali iz ere dok je bio gotovo jedini na tom području, mnogo toga se od tada dogodilo, izmijenilo, izgradilo, doznalo, istražilo i vjerujem da Hrvatska ima boljih MPO stručnjaka od njega, kako u državnim bolnicama, tako i u privatnom sektoru.

Da li bih ja išla k njemu, no way ni prije zakona a kamoli od donošenja istog jer je on svojim ponašanjem pridonio najviše ovakvoj situaciji u kojoj se Hrvatska nalazi trenutno glede MPO-a... od svih liječnika s područja MPO-a on je nanio najveću štetu upravo svojim otvorenim podržavanjem apsolutno najgoreg zakona u Europi. 

Šimuniću na stoll? Ni za živu glavu, ni da je zadnji u Hrvatskoj, no ovo su već principi moji protiv kojih ja ne želim i ne mogu. 

Nadam se da ćeš naći svoj put, svog novog liječnika pa makar to bio Šimunić koji će ti pomoći u ostvarivanju svoga sna - bebice  :Smile: )

*Ja ću iskoristiti ovu priliku i još jednom prof. Šimuniću čestitati na uspješno odrađenom zadatku u 2010. g. i napokon dobivanju ugovora s HZZO-om. 

Od srca Vam za to profesore čestitam 
Samo čujem da Vam se privatna klinika "raspada", da Vas napušta dr. Dmitrović (btw mlada zvijezda među MPO liječnicima i vrlo perspektivna), nadam se da Vam embriolozi neće početi odlaziti kao i liječnici!? Sreća pa imate organiziranu službu za psihološko i pravno savjetovanje u sklopu odnosno prije MPO postupaka i suprugu koja je prešla k Vama raditi kao pravnica  kako bi velikodušno davala pravne savjete prije MPO-a, ma bravo*

----------


## Kadauna

oprostite off topic cure, *BAB* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za mrvu da bude žilava i otporna i da dođete do ET-a

----------


## Bab

Kadauna moja draga...ti sve što napišeš pogodiš baš u sridu...kratko, jasno i da svaka šuša može shvatit neke stvari.
Svaka ti čast  :Smile: 

I hvala na podršci...bome mi ovih dana treba jer mi nije baš lako!!!
 :Kiss:  od srca

----------


## Bab

I da, molim te da isprazniš inbox...poslala bi ti porukicu...
ovo je za Kadaunu  :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bab nek bude jedna ali vrijedna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivanova

> ivanova, dr Dmitrović je još tamo? Radi na 2 lokacije?


pa doktorica je tamo. odradila moju najbolniju punkciju na svijetu. al dok sam lezala bila je jedna cura koja je rekla da doktorica odlazi 15.12. ja jos ne znam nista o tome.

----------


## sretna35

> Bab nek bude jedna ali vrijedna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


xx

----------


## Marnie

Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za malog žilavka  :Smile:

----------


## nangaparbat

> ivanova, dr Dmitrović je još tamo? Radi na 2 lokacije?


Dr. Dmitrovic radi tamo do 15.12., a u sijecnju otvara svoju kliniku...

----------


## kekis

> upravo sam ja to htjela da pitam...ja sam trenutno kod njega i ne znam kako da ga doživim. Na žalost nisam još čula ništa pozitivno za njega a niti ništa previše negativno.Ni sama ne znam šta mi je trebalo da krenem kod njega...htjela sam čuti drugo mišljenje nakon dva propala IVF kod dr.A. 
> I evo sad čekam prvi mjesec da krenem u postupak. 
> Pliz cure javite se...bar sa nekim iskustvima o njemu!!


Ivkice, djelomicno bih potpisala Kadaunu. I ja sam stigla kod profesora nakon dr A sa VV-a, taman nesto prije donosenja novog zakona. Kod njega sam isla privatno u IVF polikliniku. Osobni dojam - OK, ni vise ni manje od toga. Ono sto mi je smetalo je upravo to sve oko zakona (a taman sam u to doba bila kod njega), a jos vise od toga cinjenica da je 'peglao' jednake stimulirane cikluse kao i VV (bez obzira na moje molbe da nesto novo uvede i promijeni).
Također - ja, koja sam vrlo otvorena i nemam 'straha' prema ljudima s njim nisam bila opustena... To su moji osobni dojmovi.
Mislim da on je jedan od pionira u svemu tome i da svakako covjeku treba dati za pravo da je strucnjak (je ili bio - ne zelim u to ulaziti), ali na neku foru kao da ga je vrijeme malo pregazilo, a odnos pacijent - lijecnik je tako.. Dobar, 3  :Smile: 

Moj dojam o njemu se 'gradio' kroz ta dva stimulirana ciklusa koja sam kod njega odradila - da bi onda revoltirana njegovom nevoljkoscu za promjenom stimulacije i jos nekim stvarima otisla u trecu kliniku. E - tu sam dobila sve - - fenomenalnog doktora, strucan, mlad.. (da ne duljim off topic)... 

I onda sam se htjela pojesti sto sam gubila vrijeme - ali sve se valjda desava s nekim razlogom, ne znam...
ali gle - pusti i sebi vremena, mozda dobijes dojam sama o njemu, i mozda bude potpuno pozitivan  :Grin:

----------


## kekis

I naravno - zaboravila sam - želim ti svu srecu i uspjeh gdje god!

----------


## luna1

bit će to mala žilavica Bab..........

----------


## ivkica28

da..i ja se kod njega osječam skroz čudno..nisam niti malo opuštena..imam osječaj da taj čovjek nema pojma o čemu priča svako malo promjeni priču..ali eto sad sam tu di jesam, probat ču kod njega a nikako se tamo ne namjeravam zadržati duže od jednog postupka. 
Hvala curke na odgovorima..puno ste mi pomogle..i potvrdile moje sumnje.

----------


## ivanova

> Dr. Dmitrovic radi tamo do 15.12., a u sijecnju otvara svoju kliniku...


eto da,tako sam i ja cula,do 15.12.!  :Crying or Very sad: 
nadam se samo da ce dobiti adekvatnu zamjenu

----------


## luna1

Bab, da ti Patrik uljepša dan  :Kiss:

----------


## Tibi

> Bab, da ti Patrik uljepša dan


potpisujem ovo i držimo fige za najljepši mogući ishod  :Heart:

----------


## hop

Jesen82 pun ti je inbox!

----------


## Bab

Hvala cure svima na ovolikoj pozitivi...

naša mala žilavica je odlučila ostat žilava i idemo sutra ujutro po nju.

Biolog je rekao da se lijepo dijeli a ja sam najsretnija na svijetu !!!

ajme, potrošila sam živaca ova tri dana...ali neka...

 :Kiss:  svima drage moje!!!

----------


## mia74

Bab  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  prekrasno!!!

----------


## Sela

Bravo za tvoju mrvu!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Odlično :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

bab, krasnooooooo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## inna28

> Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> od danas šmrčem


Nikako da se javim....krenila sam,danas treći dan na Gonalima.Šta ima kod tebe,kad ćeš biti na pregledu?

Bab......sretno!!!!!!

----------


## tlatincica

Bab bravo za Žilavku! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sanela-Naja

od jučer sam i na igli  :Grin: 
inna28, jučer sam bila kod L, i slala tajne znake svim tetama u čekaonici.
Bab, sretno !

----------


## inna28

> od jučer sam i na igli 
> inna28, jučer sam bila kod L, i slala tajne znake svim tetama u čekaonici.
> Bab, sretno !


i ja sam bila jučer oko 10.od ponedjeljka sam svaki dan kod njega pa se možda vidimo,javi kad si gore

----------


## ivanova

imam jedno pitanjce. u cetvrtak sam bila na punkciji i rekli su mi da taj dan pijem utrogestane a sutradan (od jucer) da ih stavljam vaginalno do transfera (idemo na blastice) pa mi to malo cudno jer jos nikad nisam cula da netko prije transfera stavlja vaginalno. Zna li netko kako to?

----------


## linalena

Meni su rekli da stalno stavljam vaginalno, jedino da ujutro prije transfera uopće ne uzimam već da će mi doktor staviti odmah poslije transfera, pa da samo uzmem sa sobom . Ja uzimam u 7 ujutro, 15 popodne i 23 navečer, dakle ovo navečer ću još gurnuti a ovo ujutro neću već će mi oni staviti oko 9-10 kada je zakazan transfer

Sretno Ivanova i pliz kada imaš dogovoren transfer, moj vidiš u potpisu

----------


## mia74

To ti ovisi od klinike do klinike..
Ja sam do sada do transfera pila,a poslije stavljala vaginalno,e sad sam promijenila kliniku i sad sam stavljala vaginalno odmah nakon punkcije..
Ne brini,to je ok!!
Sretno!

----------


## ivanova

a meni rekli da i na dan transfera stavim vaginalno???!!! to mi je bilo jos cudnije... transfer dan iza tebe,7.12.  Joj sretno i tebi!!!

----------


## mia74

Pa da,i na dan transfera,osim što bi ti doktor trebao nakon transfera ubaciti 2 Utrića,a ti dalje nastavljaš u revijalnom tonu.. :Cool:

----------


## ivanova

linalena evo uredila sam i ja potpis tako da sve vidis,dan iza tebe imam transfer tako da cemo skupa i betu cekati.... daj mi jos samo reci jel koristiš sad jos sta osim utrogestana?

----------


## linalena

Da, dexametazon 1×1 i Andol 100 1×1 po naredbi doktora a na svoju ruku folnu i vitamin C
Super, zajedno ćemo na nakon transfera

----------


## ivanova

> Pa da,i na dan transfera,osim što bi ti doktor trebao nakon transfera ubaciti 2 Utrića,a ti dalje nastavljaš u revijalnom tonu..


hvala ti na odg. ja sam vec isla u tu istu kliniku i nisam ih stvaljala vaginalno nego pila do transfera,al nema veze,nije problem,samo mi je to bilo cudno...

----------


## ivanova

[[QUOTE]QUOTE=linalena;1759669]Da, dexametazon 1×1 i Andol 100 1×1 po naredbi doktora a na svoju ruku folnu i vitamin

uh a ja nista,osim isto folnu na svoju ruku al to pijem vec mjesecima...

----------


## linalena

ako sam ja dobro shvatila ovaj dexamet. je za smirivanje upala nakon punkcija, pa možda su ga meni prepisali jer sam imala preko 19 folikula i stvarno me puno puta pikao

----------


## Bab

Hej curke moje...

samo da Vam javim da smo dobili na čuvanje jedan lijepi 8-stanični zametak - to je naša Nika, samo da Vas odmah upoznam s njom :Smile: . 
Dobili smo još jedan zametak koji i nema baš neku perspektivu ali neka se druže...u društvu je ipak sve lakše, zar ne???

eto, sretno svim curama koje čekaju bilo punkcije, bilo et-e ili postupke... neka nam svima iduće ljeto završi na najbolji mogući način.

pusaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Marnie

Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Niku da joj u maminoj buši bude toooooooooliko divno da odluči i ostati idućih 9 mjeseci  :Very Happy: !

----------


## taca70

Bab, cekala sam da vidim kako ce se situacija u labu odvijati do kraja pa da se bacim na ~~~~~~~za NIku.

----------


## molu

Bab ~~~~~~~~ za susret s Nikom za 9 mjeseci

----------


## Bab

cure, a kaj da vam velim?!?!?! Tak ste sve divne, drage osobice...
Ma mogu Vam samo poslat jednu virtualnu  :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

Eto vidiš Bab, bit ćeš ti počasna Petrofka  :Wink: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

joj draga...riječi ti se pozlatile...ustvari, cijela se ti meni pozlatila  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i nek ti dani čekanja brzo prođu, ja ću zatobom kaskat koji dan

----------


## mary26

bab puno sreće!!!! pusa!!  :Smile:

----------


## ivanova

sretno!!! drzimo figice!

----------


## luna1

Nika, odlično, imam nešto za poručiti tvojoj Niki. Mrva buda žilava jer tvoja mama je, i žilava i jaka i uporna.Pusa Bab......

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bab za Niku~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

*Nika* dođi tvoja te mama zove ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

*Bab*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za NIKU!* (eto, ná, još jedna počasna Petrofka!) :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pinky

> Hej curke moje...
> 
> samo da Vam javim da smo dobili na čuvanje jedan lijepi 8-stanični zametak - to je naša Nika, samo da Vas odmah upoznam s njom. 
> Dobili smo još jedan zametak koji i nema baš neku perspektivu ali neka se druže...u društvu je ipak sve lakše, zar ne???
> 
> eto, sretno svim curama koje čekaju bilo punkcije, bilo et-e ili postupke... neka nam svima iduće ljeto završi na najbolji mogući način.
> 
> pusaaaaaaaaaaa


neka ti sveti nikola ispuni želju i pokloni imenjakinju  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Niku

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Bab ~~~~~~~~ :Klap:

----------


## mimi81

Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za Niku!

----------


## morskavila

Cure da i ovdje napišem da je naš prvi IVF/ICSI u poliklinici Vili rezultirao pozitivnom betom. 
Drzim vam palceve svima!
Pusa!

----------


## mare41

morskavila, i ovdje :Very Happy: 
bab, i kad ne napišem~~~~~~mislim na tebe i navijam

----------


## Bab

morskavilo...pa bravo curo :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen: 
Od srca Ti čestitam i želim ti prekrasnih 8 mjeseci trudnoće.
Bravo i za Vili ekipu... :Yes: 

I opet šaljem veeliikuu pusu svim mojim vjernim navijačicama. Nadam se samo da Vas (opet) neću razočarat( a i sebe) jer bi to već bilo ipak previše. 

I ja šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama i da nas sve lijepo razvesele sa velikim ß-ama.

pusaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## ivanova

curke da i tu prijavim svoj transfer 2 jako lijepe i obecavajuce blastice! sa svima sam prezadovoljna i mogu jedino opet pohvaliti i moju doktoricu i sestru i biologicu,ma sve..........

----------


## Bab

ivanova..neka se te dvije lijepe i obečavajuće blastice pretvore u dvoje najljepše dječice na svijetu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivanova

> ivanova..neka se te dvije lijepe i obečavajuće blastice pretvore u dvoje najljepše dječice na svijetu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hvalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa punoooooo
i tebi također
vrijeme je!!!

----------


## Bab

> vrijeme je!!!


 
s ovim se debelo slažem !!!

----------


## tonili

*Bab* za Niku  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Morska vilo* bravo!!!!
Svima sretno!

----------


## Bab

*Tonili*, uvijek se raznježim kad vidim tvoje ljepotice :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: . Ova slikica mi je genijalna.
ljubni ih od mene jednom :Heart:

----------


## ina33

> Cure da i ovdje napišem da je naš prvi IVF/ICSI u poliklinici Vili rezultirao pozitivnom betom. 
> Drzim vam palceve svima!
> Pusa!


Jupi, bravo, čestitam  :Smile: !!!

----------


## sretna35

> Jupi, bravo, čestitam !!!


što drugo nego potpisati našu dragu inu dok čestita morskoj vili

----------


## tiki_a

Bravo ivanova  :Klap: , šaljem puno ~~~~~~za obje mrvice. Ti danas na et-u, a ja sam se u to vrijeme dogovarala za uzv, uh da mi je krenuti u tvom stilu  :Grin: . SRETNO do kraja!

----------


## ivanova

> Bravo ivanova , šaljem puno ~~~~~~za obje mrvice. Ti danas na et-u, a ja sam se u to vrijeme dogovarala za uzv, uh da mi je krenuti u tvom stilu . SRETNO do kraja!


hvala puno
sretno i tebi
kod kojeg si dr?

----------


## tiki_a

ivanova, kod prof. Š. od početka, uvijek zadovoljna, dogovorimo se u skladu s mojim željama jer sam sa ovećim stažem u MPO, ali dopadnem i u ruke tvoje dr., i ona mi je jako dobra, vrijedna i ambic.(u skroz pozitivnom smislu).

----------


## ivanova

samo ona nazalost odlazi!
znam da je dr š pravi strucnjak s puuuno staza,bas je danas jednoj curi radio transfer.
vidim da nazalost imas puno staza,iskreno se nadam da ce ovaj postupak biti zadnji i dobitni!
malo nas je na forumu iz nase klinike a toliko sam dragih cura tamo upoznala
pusa,sretno

----------


## luna1

ivanova bravo, držim sretnice za tvoje mrvice. Bab ti ćeš mi otvoriti sezonu u Viliju, pa ja se samo priključim u zimski vlakić trudnica,Tonili prekrasne su, tako divne, želim svim curama i postupku i sebi naravno takve komadiće, preslatke su, dan mi je odmah ljepši kad vidim tako nježnu slikicu.MorskaVila velike čestitke na pozitvnoj beti, bravo curo.......

----------


## ivanova

hvala ti *luna*
bas sad vidim da moj muzic ima isti nalaz kao i tvoj.
i tebi sretnoooooo!!!!

----------


## luna1

Bab nemogu ti poslat poruku, očisti box

----------


## Mia Lilly

Da li je netko kod dr. Lučingera u postupku?

----------


## Sanela-Naja

> Da li je netko kod dr. Lučingera u postupku?


Jesam  :Smile: 

Večeras si trebam dati Brevactide.Da li si je neko davao sam ? trebam upute , ali iz prve ruke.Pogledala sam filmiće,samo neka se javi netko od preživjelih  :Razz:  
Kupila sam iglu pa mi se čini duuugačka i deebeeelaaa :Shock: 
mislim, da me muž ne liši života  :Wink: 
U ponedjeljak sam na punkciji- ide li Joško?
Pliz, odgovor za štopericu -igla je 0.8 x 38 mm.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Jesam 
> 
> Večeras si trebam dati Brevactide.Da li si je neko davao sam ? trebam upute , ali iz prve ruke.Pogledala sam filmiće,samo neka se javi netko od preživjelih  
> Kupila sam iglu pa mi se čini duuugačka i deebeeelaaa
> mislim, da me muž ne liši života 
> U ponedjeljak sam na punkciji- ide li Joško?
> Pliz, odgovor za štopericu -igla je 0.8 x 38 mm.


Ja se nikada nisam sama pikala, nemam hrabrosti za to. A da odeš na hitnu?

Da i je gužva kod dr-a?
Ide li na godišnji?

----------


## Jesen82

> Jesam 
> 
> Večeras si trebam dati Brevactide.Da li si je neko davao sam ? trebam upute , ali iz prve ruke.Pogledala sam filmiće,samo neka se javi netko od preživjelih  
> Kupila sam iglu pa mi se čini duuugačka i deebeeelaaa
> mislim, da me muž ne liši života 
> U ponedjeljak sam na punkciji- ide li Joško?
> Pliz, odgovor za štopericu -igla je 0.8 x 38 mm.


ja ti se ne kužim u igle.. meni je žena u onoj apoteci kod Lučijeve ordinacije dala jednu vrstu igle za navuči štopericu a drugu da ubrizgati... meni je Luči rekao 2 mješavine a jednom tekućinom... tako da je meni prijateljica koja je išla u srednju medicinsku to radila.. i iako sam je pozorno pratila ja ću je opet žicati da to napravi se baš ne usudim sama...

prvo je navukla tekućinu, mislim da je ispalo 1ml i onda po pola ml ubrizgala u svaku ampulu s praškom... nakon toga je navukla i jednu i drugu nazad u špricu i dala mi injekciju u rame.. s tim da je stalno pazila da izbaci suvišan zrak iz šprice..

ne znam je li pomoglo ali eto...

----------


## Jesen82

> Ja se nikada nisam sama pikala, nemam hrabrosti za to. A da odeš na hitnu?
> 
> Da i je gužva kod dr-a?
> Ide li na godišnji?


evo da odogovorim ako mogu pomoći... da, gužva je... ima nas jako puno... doktor ide na godišnji.. ne znam točno od kojeg datuma ali ga neće biti do 10.1. tako mi je rekao...

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Mia Lilly,ovo mi je prvi kod L...a nekad davno sam bila na VV - u usporedbi sa tim ovo je OK.Rekla bih 15-ak ž +m...ali, morat će proširiti čekaonicu :Smile: 

Jesen82,pomoglo je..u hitnu  mi se ne ide-lijena sam :Embarassed: 
Najviše me muči veličina igle-valjda ću preživjeti.Nisam dobila nikakve injekcije uz štopericu,a bila sam sigurna kako je sve fino spakirano kao i Gonali..inače, tek sam  postala svjesna da sam u lovu na  bebu...sve mi se nekako činilo kao generalna proba..

----------


## azrijelka36

uuu..danas gužva kod dr. L
ja sam danas čekala 2,5 sati ...al eto bar sulijepe vijesti..bebač raste ko lud..imamo i rukice heheh, veliki smo 26,8mm i stari 9t3d..bilo me trta jer sam prošli tj imala smeđi iscjedak-išla  bolnicu i tak..al eto sve je uredu :jeeeeeJ:
sad me opet trta jer 27 idemo na komb, probir :trtaroš:

*sanela-naja-*o veličini igle bi trebala ovisiti bol..meni je davala mamina kolegica, koja je uzela one baby igle-najmanje-i sama mi je rekla da s njima ne boli..dakle-što manja igla, to bolje
ja si nikad ne bi mogla sam dati..a pogotovo zato što ide u mišić, a ne samo pod kožu..al ja sam strašljivko

----------


## Jesen82

> uuu..danas gužva kod dr. L
> ja sam danas čekala 2,5 sati ...al eto bar sulijepe vijesti..bebač raste ko lud..imamo i rukice heheh, veliki smo 26,8mm i stari 9t3d..bilo me trta jer sam prošli tj imala smeđi iscjedak-išla  bolnicu i tak..al eto sve je uredu :jeeeeeJ:
> sad me opet trta jer 27 idemo na komb, probir :trtaroš:
> 
> *sanela-naja-*o veličini igle bi trebala ovisiti bol..meni je davala mamina kolegica, koja je uzela one baby igle-najmanje-i sama mi je rekla da s njima ne boli..dakle-što manja igla, to bolje
> ja si nikad ne bi mogla sam dati..a pogotovo zato što ide u mišić, a ne samo pod kožu..al ja sam strašljivko


bok :Smile:  :Smile:  znači ti kod Lučija i vodiš trudnoću.. super :Smile:  i super da se iscjedak povukao!

----------


## azrijelka36

> bok znači ti kod Lučija i vodiš trudnoću.. super i super da se iscjedak povukao!


 yeap  :Smile: 
ma ima ga nekad malo, , nekad ništa..al kao ne trebam se plašiti dok nije krv..

i ti si danas bila kod lučija, ili sam krivo skužila?

----------


## Jesen82

> yeap 
> ma ima ga nekad malo, , nekad ništa..al kao ne trebam se plašiti dok nije krv..
> 
> i ti si danas bila kod lučija, ili sam krivo skužila?


ne, ja sam njegov pacijent... ti i ja smo otprilike bile u isto vrijeme na AIH.. i imala si definitivno više sreće nego ja kao što vidiš po potpisu

----------


## sretna35

*azrijelka* prekrasno da bebač ovako lijepo raste :Zaljubljen:  i baš me veseli da Lučiju posao cvijeta

*jesen* brzo će veljača, a onda i rezultati vidjet ćeš

----------


## Jesen82

> *azrijelka* prekrasno da bebač ovako lijepo raste i baš me veseli da Lučiju posao cvijeta
> 
> *jesen* brzo će veljača, a onda i rezultati vidjet ćeš


hvala draga ali trenutno sam u fazi kada mi baš ne ide pozitiva...ali biti će bolje :Smile:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Evo,samo da prijavim ostanak u životu  :Smile: 
Ništa nije bolilo,mm je lagane ruke.
jesen, :Love: 
azrijelka, :Heart: veseli me čitati o uspješnim postupcima.
Još jedno šmrkanje i zatišje pred buru..

----------


## Jesen82

> Evo,samo da prijavim ostanak u životu 
> Ništa nije bolilo,mm je lagane ruke.
> jesen,
> azrijelka,veseli me čitati o uspješnim postupcima.
> Još jedno šmrkanje i zatišje pred buru..


držim fige!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Evo,samo da prijavim ostanak u životu 
> Ništa nije bolilo,mm je lagane ruke.
> jesen,
> azrijelka,veseli me čitati o uspješnim postupcima.
> Još jedno šmrkanje i zatišje pred buru..



Sretno!

Ja čekam proljeće.. :Raspa:

----------


## mimi81

Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu!

----------


## inna28

Drage moje da se i ja javim.Imala sam punkciju u petak kod dr.L (dobili smo 9 super stanica).Danas je trebao biti transfer,ali me nazvao jutros i odgodio za srijedu,ne znam zašto.Nadam se da će sve biti ok.veliki pozdrav svima

----------


## ivanova

> Drage moje da se i ja javim.Imala sam punkciju u petak kod dr.L (dobili smo 9 super stanica).Danas je trebao biti transfer,ali me nazvao jutros i odgodio za srijedu,ne znam zašto.Nadam se da će sve biti ok.veliki pozdrav svima


pa vjerovatno ide na blastociste jer su se lijepo oplodile,to je puno bolje!
sretno

----------


## arnea76

Jedno pitanje za cure koje idu kod dr. L privatno : radi li dr. L. na uputnicu preko HZZo ? 
Nešto sam načula da imaju dozvoljen određeni broj postupaka godišnje ?

Hvala !

----------


## azrijelka36

mislim da ne radi na uputnice.

----------


## ivanova

> Jedno pitanje za cure koje idu kod dr. L privatno : radi li dr. L. na uputnicu preko HZZo ? 
> Nešto sam načula da imaju dozvoljen određeni broj postupaka godišnje ?
> 
> Hvala !


 na uputnicu za sada ti radi samo ivf poliklinika u zg i navodno cito u splitu!

----------


## Dea2010

Ivanova, kako to da su se u Ivf- u odlučili na blastice - obično vraćaju treći dan. Bilo je na tvoj zahtjev ili...? Držim ti fige da se mrve prime!

----------


## ivanova

> Ivanova, kako to da su se u Ivf- u odlučili na blastice - obično vraćaju treći dan. Bilo je na tvoj zahtjev ili...? Držim ti fige da se mrve prime!


 hvala! a zato sto nam je to vec cetvrti pokusaj,obadvoje smo jako mladi,zdravi i jednostavno se nece primiti a svaki put su mi do sad vracali po 3 super embrija... sve 3 su se bile super oplodile pa  smo se dogovorili cekati da povecamo sanse. biolozi su rekli da su odlicnee blastice pa cemo za koji dan vidjeti...

----------


## Dea2010

Mi imamo isti problem, svaki put se oplode ali neće se primiti...baš me muči zašto, a neki konkretan odgovor od njih nisam dobila. I ja namjeravam inzistirati na blasticama u sljedećem stimuliranom postupku, pa šta bude. Nadam se da je vama ovo dobitni postupak! Sretno!!!  :Smile:

----------


## snow.ml

evo i ja se nekako dočepala interneta...u Zg sam i sutra mi je punkcija...dobila sam 10 ampula i dr  kaže da sam super odreagirala...ne mogu dočekati da vidim u kakvom su stanju...

dali vi uzimate nekave tablete protiv bolova, pošto kod dr.L.nema anestezije niti inekcija protiv bolova...

javim vam se sa daljnjim razvojem situacije... :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*snow.ml*, sretno sutra na punkciji, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što više stanica!!! javi kako je prošlo!

----------


## Bab

snow.ml, želim jednu malo bolnu punkciju i puuunooo jajčeka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mislimo na tebe!!!

----------


## Pato

snow, sretno na punkciji!

----------


## inna28

> evo i ja se nekako dočepala interneta...u Zg sam i sutra mi je punkcija...dobila sam 10 ampula i dr  kaže da sam super odreagirala...ne mogu dočekati da vidim u kakvom su stanju...
> 
> dali vi uzimate nekave tablete protiv bolova, pošto kod dr.L.nema anestezije niti inekcija protiv bolova...
> 
> javim vam se sa daljnjim razvojem situacije...


snow.ml,ja sam sutra na transferu pa se možda vidimo....Što se tiče punkcije mislim da možeš tražiti.ja nisam dobila ništa i nije bilo strašno.sretno i želim ti puno  lijepih stanica

----------


## Kadauna

> evo i ja se nekako dočepala interneta...u Zg sam i sutra mi je punkcija...dobila sam 10 ampula i dr kaže da sam super odreagirala...ne mogu dočekati da vidim u kakvom su stanju...
> 
> dali vi uzimate nekave tablete protiv bolova, pošto kod dr.L.nema anestezije niti inekcija protiv bolova...
> 
> javim vam se sa daljnjim razvojem situacije...


Draga Snow, neka ti je sa srećom..... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

znaš li jel Lučinger u svojoj poliklinici po defaultu zamrzava neoplodjeni višak j.s..?

----------


## Sanela-Naja

snow,sretno..nisam dobila ništa protiv bolova- u par navrata je bolilo-ali,brzo prođe i drugi put bih tako /pljuc,pljuc/...
inače, dobili smo 7js i osijedih čekajući da se javi..i misleći ,ima li išta.
Valjda bi javio da nema oplođenih...dobićemo ih sa ruksakom  i spremne za vrtić  :Wink: ...i mene interesira ovo za zamrzavanje..btw, davne 2004-2005 kad sam bila u postupku od 10js smo dobili 3 i 2 oplođene i nikad blastice-izem ti zakon :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## snow.ml

ina onda se vidimo sutra, mi ćemo doći ujutro rano...jer sam sada već nerovzna...to i je treća punkcija a svaki puta sam nervoznija i nervoznija...imat ću na sebi plavu trenirku na crte  :Grin: 
ja sam ga pitala za zamrzavanje, rekao je da on radi to ali da se ne isplati, financijski je isto kao i sam postupak a vrlo mala vjerovatnost da uspije...a i JS mora biti super kvalitete...
javim vam sutra što ima :Heart:  :Embarassed:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*snow.ml* za što bezbolniju sutrašnju punkciju  :Love:

----------


## Kadauna

> *ja sam ga pitala za zamrzavanje, rekao je da on radi to ali da se ne isplati, financijski je isto kao i sam postupak a vrlo mala vjerovatnost da uspije...a i JS mora biti super kvalitete...
> *javim vam sutra što ima


ergo............. onda se bacaju prekomjerne j.s.!? Ajme, hebem ti zakon ovakav i praksu još gluplju..........


Snow.ml ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## luna1

svim curama koje čekaju želim svu sreću, curama na punkciji....bezbolnu punkciju, a mojoj Bab betu od Vilija do neba.........

----------


## mare41

> svim curama koje čekaju želim svu sreću, curama na punkciji....bezbolnu punkciju, a mojoj Bab betu od Vilija do neba.........


 X

----------


## Bab

joj, drage moje...mislim da ništ od mene ni od moje velike Vili ß...danas( 11dnt) radila test i minus ko kuća veliki...
Ne znam ni da li ima smisla više stavljat utriće, jer da nečega ima mislim da bi se danas bar nešto moralo vidjet

i eto, još jedna priča je gotova...  :Sad: 

Hvala Vam svima koji ste bili uz mene i slali svoje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Brzo će prvi mjesec i naš novi pokušaj. 

pusa svima i svima želim puno sreće u postupcima i da vas sve razvesele veeelikee i debele ß !!!

----------


## Danna

I ja čekam betu 17.12. Vraćena tri 4.12. Nadam se najboljem. Sretno svima!!!

----------


## Bab

Danna, nek ti ß bude najljepši božićni poklon !!!

----------


## Tibi

uf *Bab* baš mi je žao  :Love: , baš sam se nekako nadala da je to - to. 
Krećemo već sada držati fige za slijedeći mjesec  :Heart:  koji će sigurno biti dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

draga Bab, žao mi je, vjerovala sam da ćete u Viliju završiti priču na najljepši mogući način :Love:

----------


## Bab

a ostavljam još tih para dana nade dok ne izvadim ß i probala bum se skulirati, pa kako bude.

I meni je žao, baš bi bilo lijepo da smo se od Vilija i predragih ljudi tamo oprostili na ljepši način.
Ali vratit ćemo se mi njima, samo da se malo financijski oporavimo  :Smile: 

Baš me zanim kako ću reagirati na menopure u 1. mjesecu. To će mi biti prvi postupak s njima...

puno hvala curke na utješnim riječima, nažalost već sam navikla na poraz  :Sad: 

Tibi, ti samo mazuljkaj te svoje dvije srečice i malu Leicu i uživaj u Vašoj sreći.  :Kiss:

----------


## TrudyC

Bab, bit će 7.-ma sreća :Smile: ...govori netko koga čeka 9.-i postupak u veljači, uf :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bab

Slatkica...ma mora doći i naše vrijeme, samo se još malo moramo strpit
Kad vidim kolko ima koka u najboljim godinama koje su dočekale svoje trudnoće, bude mi malo lakše i nekako vjerujem da i za nas ostale još ima vremena  :Smile: 

Tebi želim da ti veljača bude baš onako sva u zraku srčeka...

----------


## ljube

Bab draga,baš sam navijala za tebe,al nema predaje,menopuri su tu,samo čekaju na akciju.

----------


## tlatincica

Ajoj Bab, baš mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## luna1

Bab glupo mi je reći žao mi je, jer za mene nije gotovo dok ne prokrvarim, tako da uvijek mislim da ima nade, da ti testići i nisu toliko pouzdani, ili se ja uvijek tješim do zadnjeg. Ako ti misliš da je gotovo žao mi je, jer ja to nekako uvijek s tobom proživljavam kao da sam i sama u postupku. Pošto i sama se spremam al na 5 puta nema baš nešto pametno za reći, osim da sam ja jako tvrdoglava žena, i meni kad nešto ne ide u životu ja onda baš forsiram dok mi se to neostvari. Eto pa tebi draga Bab i svim curama koje ponavaljau postupke želim da budete TVRDOGLAVE kao i ja, i zajeb..... šaljem vam malo svoje tvrdoglave naravi.....sve ste vi meni drage, ja puno čitam kaj pišete iako se ne uključujem često. Žao mi je što to svaka proživljava al da nema vas svih ja nebi znala gdje krenuti. Kad sam kretala u prvi postupak, ništa nisam znala dok nisam otkrila forum i sve vas, zato u svim vašim nevoljama uvijek se nekome pomogne. Ja sam i dijelom važna i hrabra, a to sve VELIKO HVALA curama na forumu,njihovim iskustvima, snagom sam se pokrenula. Ne tješim nikoga, niti sažaljavam, da me ne bi krivo razumijele, samo mislim da će se naš trud isplatiti i da toliko hrabrih žena na jednom mjestu nisam vidjela. Sve hrabri borci sve buduće majke. Šaljem jednu veliku pusu

----------


## sretna35

*Bab*  hebemu misha bit će, bit će

*snow.ml* gdje su vijesti s punkcije napeto čekam  :Cekam:  i vibruljim usput

----------


## Bab

E luna moj draga...ne znam ni ja sam kaj da mislim...jedan mali glasić mi govori da je gotovo, a drugi da još možda ipak ima nade...tak da se oni sad svađaju u mojoj glavi. Ali jedna ß će im presudit...hehehe. Možda čak i izvadim ß u ponedjeljak da si ne pokvarim ugođaj na koncertu u subotu...bum još vidla 

Sretna, i ja se tome nadam, zato i ne odustajem tak lako

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## mare41

Bab, uz Đoleta se sve zaboravi :Smile: , čekamo betu, draga

----------


## taca70

Bit ce nas puno koji cemo u subotu uz Doleta zaboravljati na tugu. Ali kada pocne Zivot je more......

----------


## Bab

Uh, već sad me trnci prođu...čim se sjetim te atmosfere... joj, jedva čekam 4 sata uživancije...

----------


## snow.ml

evo mene...11 folikula...jedva preživjela, skoro se onesvjestila...ali prošlo je...sada je pravi tulum tamo...i fino sam se napričala sa Inom28...ona je bila na transferu, a neka sama javi vijesti...i naravno nasmijale se sa doktorom...

curke ja sam bila u Osijeku na Balaševićevom koncertu, bilo je fantastično...zavidim vam što sada idete, ja bi opet

javim što je bilo dalje

----------


## inna28

Evo da se i ja javim...transfer je prošao i vraćene su mi tri blastice :Smile: )sad slijedi ono divno iščekivanje...
Snow,drago mi je što smo se upoznale,obavezno javljaj što se događa


Što se tiče Balaševića.....potpisujem Snow-SAVRŠENA 4 SATA UŽIVANCIJE
Veliki pozdrav svima i puusa

----------


## Jelena

inna28 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za idealnu betu.
A jesi ti mlađa od 30?

----------


## snow.ml

ina28 i meni je drago da smo se upoznale..lijepo smo se napičale i nasmijale...ipak je to bio pun slavonski pogodak.. :Very Happy: 

javim se sljedeći puta , nadam se, od svoje najdraže kuće :Zaljubljen: 

sva sam uzbuđena  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

pusa svima :Zaljubljen:

----------


## azrijelka36

jel netko zna do kad radi dr L.?
znam da je do 10.01 na g.o., ali ne znam kad ide.

----------


## inna28

> inna28 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za idealnu betu.
> A jesi ti mlađa od 30?


jesam,ali nalazi muža nisu bili ni malo optimitčni (azoo) tako da sam presretna s ovim ishodom.čak je i dr. rekao da je ovo iznad očekivanja :Smile: )

----------


## inna28

> jel netko zna do kad radi dr L.?
> znam da je do 10.01 na g.o., ali ne znam kad ide.


Mislim da radi još ovaj tjedan

----------


## inna28

> ina28 i meni je drago da smo se upoznale..lijepo smo se napičale i nasmijale...ipak je to bio pun slavonski pogodak..
> 
> javim se sljedeći puta , nadam se, od svoje najdraže kuće
> 
> sva sam uzbuđena 
> 
> pusa svima


Još malo ćeš i ti kući...ali sa svojim mrvicama.Znaš kako mi je dr.rekao"Zaželi joj ovo što se tebi dogodilo"
Draga moja,želim ti od sveg srca!!!
Velika pusa i javljaj se

----------


## ivanova

evo curke da vam se i ja javim. u ponedjeljak su pocele moje muke s ogromnim i neopisivim mucninama i malo jace napuhnutim trbuhom da bi se to u utorak pogorsalo za jos 3 puta i tako sam vam ja jucer ujutro zavrsila na hitnoj i ihospitalizirana sa hiperstimulacijom jajnika. jucer i danas lezim u bolnickom krevetu i ne mogu se pomaknuti,stalno me pikaju i vade krv... al eto da vam javim da su mi danas i radili ultazvuk i vadili betu za koju su mi maloprije dosli reci da je pozitivna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ne znam jos ni kolika je ni nista,samo da je pozitivna! javljam vam dalje novosti!

----------


## zedra

ivanova, cestitke na beti i ~~~~~~~za brzi oporavak!!

----------


## andream

ivanova, čestitke na beti, predivna vijest u onim malo manje lijepim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

*ivanova* čestitam na beti i želim ti što brži oporavak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da trudnoća teče školski dalje  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

*ina i snow* baš ste se lijepo družile i očito smijale :Laughing: našem jedinstvenom doktoru, objema vam želim puno sreće i mirišljave smotuljke u ranu jesen 2011 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## snow.ml

> jel netko zna do kad radi dr L.?
> znam da je do 10.01 na g.o., ali ne znam kad ide.


dr L radi do samog Badnjaka...

evo jedne njegove fore...kaže da je 50% neplodnosti zbog toga što netko od partnera zaboravi skinuti gačice :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

jel tako Ina28 :Wink:

----------


## azrijelka36

> dr L radi do samog Badnjaka...
> 
> evo jedne njegove fore...kaže da je 50% neplodnosti zbog toga što netko od partnera zaboravi skinuti gačice
> 
> jel tako Ina28


do Badnjaka..hvala!!

a je lud s tim svojim izrekama  :Laughing:

----------


## tiki_a

ivanova, jaaaako lijepa vijest, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  i želim ti brzi oporavak!

----------


## luna1

:Very Happy: ivanova čestitke :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## inna28

Ivanova,želim ti brz oporavak čestitke za betu

----------


## inna28

> dr L radi do samog Badnjaka...
> 
> evo jedne njegove fore...kaže da je 50% neplodnosti zbog toga što netko od partnera zaboravi skinuti gačice
> 
> jel tako Ina28



Tako je...a ništa slijedeći put ćemo pokušati tako :Smile: ) jooj sve je ovo barem malo lakše zato što imamo takvog doktora

----------


## Sanela-Naja

jutro svima ...prijevljujem transfer u  četvrtak - 3kom,i to je bio 3dpp..i već pomalo ludim.Beta 31.12.-ne vjerujem da ću izdržati...i odustala sam od Đ večeras  :Sad: ,ali ne želim si predbacivati kasnije .
ivanova, :Love: za slatke muke /ipak su slatke ,priznaj  :Klap: /
a ostalima  :Heart: 

pitanjce: danas trebam primiti brevactide-zamoliću mm da me bocne  :Grin: - dr.L nas više ne gleda ? Ne da mi se po ovom snijegu do njega..

----------


## ivanova

hvalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa svimaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## snow.ml

evo i mene, napokon kod kuće...prijavljujem današnji transfer, 3 oplođene 4 dan...dr kaže da je zadovoljan...beta 03.01....znači doček Nove je u horizontali :Very Happy:  :Laughing:

----------


## inna28

Snow,tek sam sad vidjela poruku,a vidim da je transfer već bio :Smile: odličnooooooooo.....3 mrvice :Smile: super
jel ti rekao šta za mirovanje?

----------


## snow.ml

rekao je 4 dana baš strogog odmora, a kasnije malo šetnje nije loše... bitni su utrići redovno ...najvažnije je da nisam napuhana...pa mogu dobiti još one 3 inekcije...
jooj tko će sada izdržati i dočekati betu :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sretna35

snow navijam za tvoje mrvice da se čvrsto prime za mamicu, barem jedna od njih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## snow.ml

> snow navijam za tvoje mrvice da se čvrsto prime za mamicu, barem jedna od njih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hvala ti :Love:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aslan

evo htjela sam se pridruzit svim hrabrim buducim mamama koje se bore za svoje mrvice!!!nova sam iako vas pratim vec nekih godinu dana otkad sam u postupcima...

----------


## aslan

evo htjela bi ukratko s vama podijelit svoju pricu;
prosle godine u prvom mjesecu saznali smo da suprug ima oligoastenoteratozospermiu, mislila sam da je kraj svijeta... sjecam se da je doktorica rekla kako nam je jedina sansa potpomognutaoplodnja-icsi ali u tom trenutku nisam ju ni slusala a ni shvacala sto govori to mi je sve bilo nepoznato i nisam mogla vjerovati da se to dogadja meni, u suzama sam otisla kuci. nakon sto sam se smirila prihvatili smo situaciju takvom kakva je i odlucili postati lavovi u nasoj bitci za bebaca- otad sam aslan he he
pokusali smo prvo sa inseminacijama ali pozitivne bete nije bilo. u sestom mjesecu smo odlucili da idemo na icsi i to kod dr L po preporuci doktorice kod koje sam prije sve obavljala. doktor L je bio jako optimistican odmah nas je stavio u postupak i krenuli smo sa po dvije ampule gonala, nakon 14 gonala dobili smo pet jajnih stanica, tri u oplodnju, dvije se oplodile i vracene mi dvije mrvice- 8-stanicni i 4-stanicni!
nakon deset dana osjecala sam umor i jaku bol u grudima i otrcala izvadit betu iako je bilo rano ali beta hcg je bila 89!!! skakala sam os srece, jos tri puta vadila betu i duplala se sto je bilo predivno! na prvom pregledu cula sam srceko svoje mrvice, sve je bilo super i zaputila sam se na more.
tocno 7+3 u 13.35 sati otisla sam bezbrizno na wc i ugledala krv na gacicama...
svijet mi se srusio. bio je to spontani ne znaju kako ni od cega. 
nakon cetiri mjeseca evo opet sam u postupku tj u subotu je bio transfer- vracene tri blastociste, beta hcg 31.12.! naravno ja cu je vaditi dva dana ranije  :Smile: )))

----------


## snow.ml

> evo htjela sam se pridruzit svim hrabrim buducim mamama koje se bore za svoje mrvice!!!nova sam iako vas pratim vec nekih godinu dana otkad sam u postupcima...


dobro došla :Klap:  :Klap: 
ovdje se sve sve lakše prolazi ... :Saint: 
gdje ideš na postupke?

----------


## aslan

kod dr L., beta hcg 31.12., u subotu vracene tri blastociste!

----------


## aslan

inace ovo mi je drugi icsi nakon nekoliko bezuspjesnih inseminacija. prvi icsi isto kod dr L ovo ljeto i nakratko sam bila trudnica- spontani 7+3

----------


## aslan

snow.ml izgleda da smo isti dan imale transfer kod dr L? 18.12.

----------


## aslan

kod dr L., u subotu vracene tri blastociste

----------


## hrki

BOKIĆ,SVIMA.
JEL ZNA NETKO MOŽDA CIJENU IVF POSTUPKA KOD DR.L


JA"75-naznačeno polic.jajnici
MM"74-sve ok
1AIH,VV-ništa
2AIH,klinika dr.L-ništa
1IVF-01/11 klinika dr.L

----------


## snow.ml

IVF-9.600 kn

----------


## Bebel

> BOKIĆ,SVIMA.
> JEL ZNA NETKO MOŽDA CIJENU IVF POSTUPKA KOD DR.L


Prenosim:



> *Curama koje idu k dr Lučingeru* Nije teško pronaći ga, jerujte ja sam ga našla, a ne poznajem Zagreb...Kako je azrijelka36 rekla, na glavnom željezničkom kolodvoru sjednete na tramvaj broj 9 (čekate ga na suprotnoj strani od kolodvora) i s njime idete do Trešnjevke (točnije do trešnjevačkoga placa).Čim siđete, na ulazu ste u Trakošćansku ulicu, idete samo ravno, skoro do kraja te ulice. U istoj se nalazi hotel Four Points i DM. Lučingerov IVF centar je na desnoj strani ulice. Kada uđete u zgradu, samo recite portiru gdje idete i on će vam reći da je to na 4. katu. Što se gužvi tiče, kako kada.Ja sam bila par puta da sam odmah došla na red, a u subotu sam npr čekala sat vremena. Centra je jako dobro opremljen mislim da ima 4 prostorije, prva je Lučingerova ordinacija,a posljednja u nizu je Lanina. Između su dvije prostorije za koje pretpostavljam da su za presvlačenje i pripremanje za punkciju odnosno transfer. Uglavnom, WC je super (za razliku od onoga na koji smo se navikli na VV) i postoji posebna prostorija za davanje uzorka. Cijene koje znam su sljedeće: sgram 300,00 kn, ultrazvuk 300,00 kn, inseminacija 2000,00 kn, ICSI 9250,00 kn (ja idem upravo na ovaj)...Za dfrugo ne znam, pa ako tzko zna, molim da me ispravi i/ili nadopuni. Ja sam platila prvi ultrazvuk odmah, a za ostalo mi je rekao da ću na kraju (meni je rekao da će mi dati broj žiroračuna na koji ću to uplatiti pred punkciju).Neke su platile odmah u gotovini.Ne znam, možda to ovisi i o cijeni postupka. Dr L je klasika uvijek dobre volje, nasmijan, raspoložen, sve lijepo objasni, našali se, porazgovaramo...Uglavnom, svaka pohvala!
> Oprostite, cure, na dužem postu, ali ideja je bila da na jednom mjestu objednim sve što se dosada pisalo o IVF centru i dr L (budući smo malo pisale na stranici VV, malo ovdje)...
> Ako saznete što novoga, molim javite ovdje...da se moja high tech snalažljivost ne nađe na mukama


+ lijekovi...

----------


## Mia Lilly

> IVF-9.600 kn


To je stimulirani ili klomifeni + par Gonala ili Menopura?

----------


## aslan

saljem poruke ali nije mi objavljena niti jedna poruka od danas popodne? u cemu je problem? pa sadrzaj je ok, ne razumijem?

----------


## Bebel

> To je stimulirani ili klomifeni + par Gonala ili Menopura?


- *Stimulirani 9.600* + lijekovi (Suprefact oko 500 kn + Gonali 200 kn * XY kom, Brevactide, Decapeptyl...)

- *Polustmulirani* (klomifen + par Gonala)* 6.500* + lijekovi (Brevactide, Decapeptyl, Klomifen, Gonali...)

Brevactide 1500 - 1 ampula oko 92 kn (uglavnom se koriste 3 kroz polustimulirani-stimulirani)
Brevactide 5000 - 1 ampula oko 172 kn (uglavnom se koriste 2 ampule)
Decapeptyl oko 50 kn
Gonali oko 200 kn (najjeftinija varijanta u ZG)

----------


## snow.ml

ja sam imala stimulaciju sa Merionalima...dr kaže da se super reagira na njih...a 20 komada sam u Mađi platila 900 kuna

----------


## Mia Lilly

Hvala* Bebel*!  :Kiss: 
Tu sam informaciju trebala.

----------


## GIZMOS

> saljem poruke ali nije mi objavljena niti jedna poruka od danas popodne? u cemu je problem? pa sadrzaj je ok, ne razumijem?


Aslan, tako je to u početku, dok ne napišeš nekoliko postova (malo kasne), ali uskoro će ti sve funkcionirati...

----------


## aslan

ah da vidim da su mi sad sve poruke tu  :Smile: 
danas mi je 4dpt i od jucer me boli trbuh kao da cu dobiti mengu, identicno, vec se brinem.... iako je rano i za mengu...

----------


## modesty4

Aslan samo polako, bez negativnih vibri! Malo škicni na temu nakon transfera pa ćeš vidjeti da je i drugim curama slično! :Wink:

----------


## sretna35

*aslan* želim ti da u novu 2011 uđeš s najljepšim vijestima i da takvu čestitku pošalješ dr. L.

----------


## inna28

Drage moje,imam pitanje....stomak mi je dosta napuhan(danas mi je 7.dan transfera-vraćene blastice),ništa me ne boli,nemam nikakve druge simptome.Jel moguće da je toliko napuhan samo zbog utrića?

----------


## sretna35

*ina28* sve je moguće, čak i ono što nam se čini nemoguće, pročataj s curkama na *nakon transfera,* zabrini se i javi liječniku ukoliko imaš simptome HS-a, a možda si i trudna, a samim time i napuhana, ja vibram  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za trudnoću

----------


## hrki

Hvala Snow.ml,
pozdrav svima i ugodne blagdane!

----------


## aslan

[QUOTE=sretna35;1774586]*aslan* želim ti da u novu 2011 uđeš s najljepšim vijestima i da takvu čestitku pošalješ dr. L.[/QUOTE

hvala na lijepim zeljama! Ipak je Bozic pa se nadam da ce svima nama koje cekamo betu ovaj mjesec Djed Bozicnjak stavit ispod bora test s dvije crtice!

----------


## dani39

evo i mene konačno nakon dugo vremena,skupila snage da se javim ponovno svojim rodicama!
jučer bila u IVF centru i konačno na ET,vračena su 3 embrija i sada čekamo betu 05.01.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za šta god kome treba

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Jutro svima 

i puuunooo pozitivnih vibri...izludih čekajući, a vi ? :Coffee: 
 :Love:

----------


## sretna35

*dani39* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~ za tvoju sreću i za sve čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

Nevjerojatno koji broj vas je kod dr. Lučingera i vraćene su im po tri blastice!? 



Cure, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima vam držim fige

----------


## ksena28

*dani39* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ držim fige do neba!

jesu li to bile odmrznute blastice s VV ili ste bili u novom postupku?

----------


## dani39

hvala vam !!!! :Love: 

ooooo ksena draga  :Kiss: , to su blastice s VV naravno!!

----------


## aslan

kod mene blastice u novom postupku... danas mi je onako depra dan, trbuh se vratio u normalu. cice kao da manje bole...ma joj mozda sve umisljam! sama sam si dala Brevactid, nije mi se dalo ici kod dr L. zbog pikanja jer se bojim da je velika guzva danas. znaci on se vraca tek 10.1.? ja ga zaboravila pitati ali mislim da je netko rekao ovdje da se tek 10.tog vraca s odmora?

----------


## Marnie

Zna li netko kako radi dr. R iz Vilija tijekom ovih blagdana?

----------


## Sela

Znam da radi 27.i 28.ujutro.

----------


## ksena28

radi i 29.12. popodne sigurno

----------


## Marnie

tx cure!

----------


## mare41

Jel se to neki tulum sprema u čekaonici u Viliju? Ako bude kolača-eto i mene :Smile:

----------


## Bebel

> hvala vam !!!!
> 
> ooooo ksena draga , to su blastice s VV naravno!!


Draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe

----------


## Mia Lilly

> hvala vam !!!!
> 
> ooooo ksena draga , to su blastice s VV naravno!!


Puno vibrica za blastice sa VV-a! :Very Happy:

----------


## Danna

Moja beta 17.12. 20.0, pa sam ponovila 21.12. i bila je 94.0 da bi jucer 23.12. bila 187.0! Dr L. kaze opet u ponedjeljak vaditi betu. Nadam se najboljem. Pozdrav za sve i sretno!

----------


## snow.ml

> Moja beta 17.12. 20.0, pa sam ponovila 21.12. i bila je 94.0 da bi jucer 23.12. bila 187.0! Dr L. kaze opet u ponedjeljak vaditi betu. Nadam se najboljem. Pozdrav za sve i sretno!


Danna valjda će na kraju ispasti sve u redu...ipak je Božić!!!

----------


## aslan

sretan Bozic cure vama i vasim mrvicama u busi!!!!

----------


## sretna35

Danna neka bude dobro

----------


## Danna

Hvala cure, nadam se da ce narasti do ponedjeljka i da ce sve biti dobro. Sve najbolje i vama  :Smile:

----------


## snow.ml

dragim forumašicama sretan i blagoslovljen Božić!!!

želim Vam što više pozitivnih beta i uspješnih trudnoća!!!

pusa svima!!!

----------


## Sanela-Naja

:Zaljubljen:  Svim betilicama veeelike čestitke! 

Koliko se štoperica zadržava u organizmu ? brevactide 1500 -primila u četvrtak 23.- da li je već otišla??
Već sam izludila - radila bih barem jedan mali,malecki testić -ne mogu više izdržati...sutra ujutro ? može? to bi bio 12dnt3d i 5.dan od štoperice 
cmokić
/koliko sam samo vremena potrošila na forumu /prvi znaci trudnoće, kolika beta, itd  :Rolling Eyes:  užas ,stvarno/

----------


## Bab

Sanela, meni je jednom doktor rekao da štoperici treba 5-6 dana da se izluči...
E sad, ja bi na tvom mjestu pričekala bar do srijede, da ne bi dobila lažnu crticu koja će te koštati puno živaca, vjeruj mi. Prošla sam par biokemijskih sa takvim lažnim crticama i slušaj me, strpi se još dva-tri dana i znat ćeš točno na čemu si.
Ja ti od srca želim jednu debelu crtu na testu ,a onda još deblju ß...

To isto želim naravno svim trenutnim čekalicama, a onda i svima nama koji se tek spremamo u postupke.

Danna, danas bi mi trebala jedna lijepa vijest jer mi je dan totalno ružno počeo...daj me razveseli sa ogromnom ß !!!

----------


## mare41

Sanela, ne bi išlo nažalost najmanje do srijede, morat ćeš još malo pričekat, smatra se da treba 5-6 dana da Brevactide ode...sretno! Bab, skupa smo pisale :Smile:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

E jeste neke  :Grin: ..ma tako sam ja nekako i mislila ali, trebao mi neko da me pecne po prstićima  :Smile:  hvala Mare41 i Bab...a da napravim ß ? just kidding ....čekat ću do srijede - to je još samo 130000 sec....
Danna, ajde onda ti sa nekom veeeliikom - treba nam kuraže  :Klap:

----------


## mare41

Danna, to su dosad prekrasna duplanja, javi nam današnju još ljepšu betu!

----------


## azrijelka36

danas sam bila u viliju na kombiniranom probiru. na uzv je sve ok. bioekemijski nalaz iz bayera baš i ne znam rastumačiti,,napisala sam na temu o tome, pa ako mi netko može pomoći, bila bi jako zahvalna  :Wink:

----------


## aslan

beta 26,99 ! zabrinuta... 10dnt...jel moguce da sam trudna ipak....?

----------


## Danna

> Moja beta 17.12. 20.0, pa sam ponovila 21.12. i bila je 94.0 da bi jucer 23.12. bila 187.0! Dr L. kaze opet u ponedjeljak vaditi betu. Nadam se najboljem. Pozdrav za sve i sretno!


Danasnja beta 655! U srijedu ponovo je vaditi i kaze doktor i UTZV. Meni je to rano (samo tri tjedna) ali kaze dr. L da se treba nesto vidjeti.

----------


## aslan

danna cestitam!!! sad i ja imam malo nade sa svojom betom od 26.99....

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Danna,  :Klap:

----------


## ivanova

*danna* cestitam!
moze ti se vidjeti gestacijska vrecica kao i meni,meni su se danas vidjele 2!
jesi sigurna da je to samo 3 tjedna jer se racuna od prvog dana zadnje menge?

----------


## Bab

Ivanova, čestitam ti na 2 srečice i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 2 mala kuckava :Heart:  :Heart:  uskoro !!!

----------


## ivanova

hvala ti puno! rekao je dr danas da smo osvojili i kup i prvenstvo! :Laughing: 
ja se sva bila zbunila! to sam isla jos na kontrolu u petrovu zbog hiperstimulacije! jako su dobri tamo i doktori i sestre,nadam se da ce ti donijeti srecu!

----------


## Bab

I ja sve nade trenutno polažem u Petrovu...

ti si svoje pehare osvojila, sad je na nama red da poharamo bojišta !!!hehehe

----------


## ivanova

kod kojeg ces dr ici?

----------


## Bab

Ja sam ti kod dr. Pavičić Baldani. Jedna mlada, jako simpa doktorica...kolko sam uspjela skužit jer sam ju vidla doslovno na 10 minuta. Ali samo neka oni meni naprave ve kako treba, a lako ćemo mi za ovo simpa- ne simpa !!!

----------


## Danna

> *danna* cestitam!
> moze ti se vidjeti gestacijska vrecica kao i meni,meni su se danas vidjele 2!
> jesi sigurna da je to samo 3 tjedna jer se racuna od prvog dana zadnje menge?


Jel se neračuna od transfera embrija? Ako je tako onda ok. Moja ginekologinja kaze da me nemoze pregledati jer njen aparat nemoze vidjeti. Hvala ti Ivanova i puno sreće sa bebicama  :Very Happy:

----------


## zedra

Danna, pa kada ti je bio transfer i koliko su dana bili 3 ili 5?

----------


## ivanova

*bab* znam ju,moja kuma je isla kod nje i uspjeli su!
nek i tebi donese srecu!

----------


## ivanova

*danna* meni ti je bila zadnja menga 19.11. i racunaju mi od tada,danas sam znaci 5 tjedana plus 5 dana! tako se racuna i kad se prirodno ostane trudan i pomocu mpo!
imas kod pinki u potpisu taj kalendar kako se racuna i isto tako ti pise.

----------


## Danna

Narvano hvala svima i sretno cure! Odoh tražiti privanog ginekologa koji ima noviji aparat. :Wink:

----------


## Danna

Eto Ivanova i moja menga je bila 19.11. Ok, hvala ti pa cu pogledati.  :Smile:

----------


## Ana29

> hvala vam !!!!
> 
> ooooo ksena draga , to su blastice s VV naravno!!



dani39 imaš pp

----------


## Jesen82

drage moje samo da vas pozdravim i zaželim sve najbolje... ja odbrojavam dane do veljače kada idem u IVF..moram se javiti dr.L 10.1 da dogovorimo kontrolni pregled i onda čekam m početkom veljače i počinjem biti pikalica...

----------


## sretna35

*danna* baš se veselim da je izišlo na dobro

*jesen82* za nove pobjede ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Jesen82

> *danna* baš se veselim da je izišlo na dobro
> 
> *jesen82* za nove pobjede ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~


sretna moja :Love:  da doživim tvoj uspjeh :Wink:

----------


## Monka

Htjela bi ohrabriti pacijentice dr. Lučingera da su u dobrim rukama  :Zaljubljen:  Na moju neizmjernu sreću jedna sam od njegovih pacijentica kojima je u ove blagdanske dane uspjelo dočekati betu 820 14dnt3  :Heart:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Inače ovo mi je treći pokušaj IVF-a i prvi kod dr. L.

Svim curama čekalicama želim strpljenja i vjerujem da ćemo kad tad dočekati ono što najviše priželjkujemo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jesen82

> Htjela bi ohrabriti pacijentice dr. Lučingera da su u dobrim rukama  Na moju neizmjernu sreću jedna sam od njegovih pacijentica kojima je u ove blagdanske dane uspjelo dočekati betu 820 14dnt3 
> Inače ovo mi je treći pokušaj IVF-a i prvi kod dr. L.
> 
> Svim curama čekalicama želim strpljenja i vjerujem da ćemo kad tad dočekati ono što najviše priželjkujemo


hvala ti na lijepim vijestima :Smile:  i čestitam :Heart:  i zamišljam si da ću i ja ovako pisati za 2 mjeseca :Wink:

----------


## acitam

> Htjela bi ohrabriti pacijentice dr. Lučingera da su u dobrim rukama  Na moju neizmjernu sreću jedna sam od njegovih pacijentica kojima je u ove blagdanske dane uspjelo dočekati betu 820 14dnt3  
> Inače ovo mi je treći pokušaj IVF-a i prvi kod dr. L.
> 
> Svim curama čekalicama želim strpljenja i vjerujem da ćemo kad tad dočekati ono što najviše priželjkujemo


Čestiram Monika i želim vam svu sreću ovog svijeta. Nažalost, uz sve dobro koje ide uz dr. Lučingera, meni nije uspjelo iako je dao sve od sebe, a ja sam mu zahvalna na tome. Nadam se da će kod vas ostalih biti sretnije ruke. U to ne sumnja nitko. Još jednom, sretno!

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Monka, čestitamooo  :Smile:  

Jutros radila test /13dnt3d/- minus kao kuća ...mislim tu ni CSI ne bi otkrio drugu crtu...
ozbiljno razmišljam o prekidanju utrogestana , ne znam da li uopće da vadim betu ....tja, eto baš me uhvatio crnjak..
da ne spominjem +4 kg od početka postupka- ajme, to me dodatno ubija :Mad: 
a sada brzo , neka mi neko stavi neki link gdje je bar 20 cura imalo negativan test i pozitivan ishod  :Grin: ...cmokić svima

----------


## ina33

*Sandraks*, helou i počisti mailbox. Ukratko - ne kužim se ja to više baš previše, dosta sam pozaboravljala, šire u PP-u kad očistiš mailbox.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Monka, čestitamooo  
> 
> Jutros radila test /13dnt3d/- minus kao kuća ...mislim tu ni CSI ne bi otkrio drugu crtu...
> ozbiljno razmišljam o prekidanju utrogestana , ne znam da li uopće da vadim betu ....tja, eto baš me uhvatio crnjak..
> da ne spominjem +4 kg od početka postupka- ajme, to me dodatno ubija
> a sada brzo , neka mi neko stavi neki link gdje je bar 20 cura imalo negativan test i pozitivan ishod ...cmokić svima


Ja se opet ponavljam, ali meni test NIJE pokazao drugu crtu ni kada mi je beta bila 1500. Mislim da bi trebala nastaviti s utrićima i onda vaditi krv kao što ti je dr. rekao.

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Samo se ti ponavljaj, Mia Lilly  :Love: 
naravno da ću nastaviti sa u, naravno da ću raditi betu..nada , zaista, umire zadnja  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mare157

Pozdrav svima na ovom topicu. Ja se spremam za postupak kod dr.L i stvarno bi svim srcem željela da nam taj 4.pokušaj na kraju bude dobitni jer mi pomalo ponestaje snage za borbu. Znam da to glupo zvuči kad ovdje imamo žene zmajeve koje su prošle preko 10 postupaka, ali ja se nakon neuspjeha u MB osjećam podosta prazno, tupo i obeshrabreno. Tim više mi postovi kao što je ovaj od *Monke* puno znače, a vidim da vas ima dosta koje ste uspjele kod dr L u zadnja 2 mj.
Uglavnom, kontrolni uzv je 11.01. i ako nema ciste koja se po prvi put u mom životu pojavila nakon postupka u MB  :Shock: , čekamo m i u 1. mj krečemo. Uh, ako me primate ja bi se voljela pridružiti listi trudnica sa nove klinike dr L  :Wink:

----------


## ivanova

> Narvano hvala svima i sretno cure! Odoh tražiti privanog ginekologa koji ima noviji aparat.


i jesi ga nasla?

----------


## sretna35

*monka* čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

jako se veselim tvom uspjehu kao i svakom uspjehu dr. Lučingera

----------


## Jesen82

> Pozdrav svima na ovom topicu. Ja se spremam za postupak kod dr.L i stvarno bi svim srcem željela da nam taj 4.pokušaj na kraju bude dobitni jer mi pomalo ponestaje snage za borbu. Znam da to glupo zvuči kad ovdje imamo žene zmajeve koje su prošle preko 10 postupaka, ali ja se nakon neuspjeha u MB osjećam podosta prazno, tupo i obeshrabreno. Tim više mi postovi kao što je ovaj od *Monke* puno znače, a vidim da vas ima dosta koje ste uspjele kod dr L u zadnja 2 mj.
> Uglavnom, kontrolni uzv je 11.01. i ako nema ciste koja se po prvi put u mom životu pojavila nakon postupka u MB , čekamo m i u 1. mj krečemo. Uh, ako me primate ja bi se voljela pridružiti listi trudnica sa nove klinike dr L


naravno da te primamo :Wink:  držim fige da bude uspješno, a ja te sljedim veljači :Wink:

----------


## Danna

Beta danas 841, sutra ujutro na utrv pa cemo znati vise. Uh, bas me strah, no i to ce proci, bit ce to ok  :Wink:

----------


## špelkica

Cure, oprostite sto upadam ko padobranac, ali me zanima da li se može na postupak u IVF polikliniku preko HZZO-a? Sretno svima

----------


## ksena28

kod Šimunića... da... on je svoje "usluge" u potpori nakaradnom zakonu dobro iskoristio... u to nismo ni sumnjali... od tuđmanove ere taj je čovjek ZNA...

----------


## kekis

> Cure, oprostite sto upadam ko padobranac, ali me zanima da li se može na postupak u IVF polikliniku preko HZZO-a? Sretno svima


Može - samo moraš provjeriti da li su popunili kvotu za 2011 godinu. Javit će se valjda netko tko zna. Sretno!

----------


## aslan

danna drzim fige da sutra ugledas svoju mrvicu na uzv! 
jel zna tko koliko NAJMANJE mora proci izmedju dva postupka kod dr L.? ovo mi je drugi pokusaj bio i sto prije bi htjela u treci....

----------


## sretna35

> danna drzim fige da sutra ugledas svoju mrvicu na uzv! 
> jel zna tko koliko NAJMANJE mora proci izmedju dva postupka kod dr L.? ovo mi je drugi pokusaj bio i sto prije bi htjela u treci....


aslan to moraš s njime dogovoriti ovisni u kakvom si postupku bila i koliko je on opterećen odnosno koliku gužvu ima

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Dobro jutro  :Smile: 

išla sam vaditi betu ....za 2 sata stiže rezultat..
jutros test opet negativan /imam neke jeftine sa ebay-a/+
počelo mi brljaviti .Svejedno sam se nafutrala i čekam.. :Cekam: 
aslan,draga,mi ćemo u drugoj turi 

je li neko išao u prirodnom ciklusu kod dr.L..cijena je ista ? osim lijekova, naravno...

----------


## Bab

Sanela, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te ß ipak iznenadi i da ti uopće ni ne zatreba ova informacija za prirodnjak kod dr L  :Smile:

----------


## inna28

Jutro svima,evo da i ja prijavim...jutros vadila krv,nalazi oko 2 sata
Sanela-Naja,držim fige !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bab

joj, kolko Vas ima čekalica...

želim Vam svima najljepše novogodišnje poklone u obliku naaaajveeeećiiiiih brojčica !!!

inna 28 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Drage moje, 
zvanično nisam trudna...hebi ga..
mislim, nije mi ovo sad neki šok - već danim nekako osjećam ,a da ne kažem da su tri testa bila negativna..
hvala svima na vibrama
inna28, tebi šaljem posebne vibre - za veseli provod  :Smile:

----------


## aslan

> Dobro jutro 
> 
> išla sam vaditi betu ....za 2 sata stiže rezultat..
> jutros test opet negativan /imam neke jeftine sa ebay-a/+
> počelo mi brljaviti .Svejedno sam se nafutrala i čekam..
> aslan,draga,mi ćemo u drugoj turi 
> 
> je li neko išao u prirodnom ciklusu kod dr.L..cijena je ista ? osim lijekova, naravno...


mene isto zanima jel netko isao u prirodni ciklus kod dr L.? negdje sam procitala da je najbolje ici odmah sljedeci mjesec poslije stimuliranog dok je organizam jos pod hormonima i gonalom?

----------


## aslan

> Drage moje, 
> zvanično nisam trudna...hebi ga..
> mislim, nije mi ovo sad neki šok - već danim nekako osjećam ,a da ne kažem da su tri testa bila negativna..
> hvala svima na vibrama
> inna28, tebi šaljem posebne vibre - za veseli provod


sanela-naja znam kako ti je ali ovo nas samo ojacava za dalje! 2011 je nasa godina!!!!!!!

----------


## Bab

aslan, meni je moj MPO doktor rekao da baš to nije dobro jer je u velikom postotku ciklus odmah nakon stimulacije anovulatoran. Ja sam radila pauzu od 1 ciklusa prije prirodnjaka po njegovim uputama.
Ali najbolje je da još pitate dr L za ovo pa da vidite šta će Vam on reći.

Sanela, :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Drage moje, 
> zvanično nisam trudna...hebi ga..
> mislim, nije mi ovo sad neki šok - već danim nekako osjećam ,a da ne kažem da su tri testa bila negativna..
> hvala svima na vibrama
> inna28, tebi šaljem posebne vibre - za veseli provod


Žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> mene isto zanima jel netko isao u prirodni ciklus kod dr L.? negdje sam procitala da je najbolje ici odmah sljedeci mjesec poslije stimuliranog dok je organizam jos pod hormonima i gonalom?


I ja sam radila pauzu jedan ciklus.

----------


## inna28

Sanela...žao mi je,drži se ,glavu gore i u nove pobjede

----------


## ivanova

*špelkica* ja sam isla kod simunica preko hzzo-a ali sam njihov pacijent vec jako dugo,ne znam da li mozes doci kao novi i odmah preko hzzo-a ali svakako pitaj. mislim da imaju pravo na 60 postupaka godisnje.
sad im je dosao jedan jako cijenjeni dr iz petrove i rekli su mi da imaju neki najnoviji ultrazvuk.

----------


## sretna35

sanela žao mi je

ina28 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobre vijesti da nas obraduješ

----------


## aslan

jos cu se konzultirat s dr pa bi htjela i prirodnjak probat izmedju ovih postupaka, sanse su znam male ali tko zna jos vjerujem u cuda....  :Smile: 
inna28 cekamo betu..... i drzimo fige!!!!

----------


## inna28

BETA   411,6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   SVIMA VAM PUNO HVALA NA PODRŠCI.Ne odustajte jer se sva ova muka i trud mora isplatiti.Svima vam od srca želim uspjeh!velika pusa

----------


## ivica_k

draga inna28, predrago mi je zbog tebe i tm...posebno sam osjetljiva na azoo parove...želim vam urednu trudnoću i predivnih 9 mjeseci!

----------


## mia74

Čestitke inna 28! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Prekrasna beta!!!

----------


## Monka

Bravo inna28  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Mora da smo danas razveselili dr. L sa lijepim vijestima, i ja sam mu javila moje današnje lijepo duplanje bete  :Heart:

----------


## aslan

inna 28 cestitam!!!!!! uzivaj u svojoj trudnoci!!!!

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Inna 28, izmamila si mi osmijeh na lice.. :Very Happy: ..čestitam od srca.

Monka ,super za duplanje.

Aslan, ako budeš imala novosti za prirodnjak ,molim te,proslijedi..

Nekako se mislim, uz toliko novih trudnica nama ostaje više procenata /čitaš šanse/  u slijedećem postupku  :Smile:

----------


## Danna

Pokazala se jedna mrvica na utzv  :Very Happy: !!!!!! Sad mora da raste, za 10-tak dana kontrola. Dr L. kaze dobro je pa neka tako i bude do kraja. Četitam ostalim djevojkama na beti  :Klap: Nadam se i ostale cure da će dočekati svoje mrvice :Yes:  Pozdrav za sve!!!!!!!

----------


## sretna35

ovdje super vijesti *monka* čestitam na duplanju, *inna28* na prekrasnoj beti i *danna* na malenoj mrvici sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> BETA   411,6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   SVIMA VAM PUNO HVALA NA PODRŠCI.Ne odustajte jer se sva ova muka i trud mora isplatiti.Svima vam od srca želim uspjeh!velika pusa





> Bravo inna28 
> 
> Mora da smo danas razveselili dr. L sa lijepim vijestima, i ja sam mu javila moje današnje lijepo duplanje bete



Čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## mare157

Kakve lijepe vijesti ovdje!!!
*inna28* beta je super, čestitam, *monka* super za duplanje,*danna* bravo za mrvicu. Svima želim savršenu trudnoću!!

*aslan* i ostale koje zanima ja sam bila na konzultacijama kod dr L odmah nakon MB i rekao je dr da nikako ne preporučuje da se odmah ide u prirodni jer tijelo različito reagira, od anovulacije do hiperstim. sa jako malim dozama tako da on nije za to. Također je rekao da treba tijelu i jajnicima da se odmore i oporave od punkcije jer je to ipak zahvat. Uglavnom ja pauziram već 2ciklusa, u 3. ćemo krenuti u postupak, ako bude sve ok na uzv.
Naravno, da ovo zavisi od postupka tj., od stimulacije koju si imala. Ja sam za MB bila u dugom protokolu, 2mj kontracepcija, 25 inekcija supresije i 24 stimulacije (12dana po 2 gonala). Vidi na konzultacijama s njim jer znamo da je svako tijelo posebno i da pravila nema tako da bi možda nekog drugog uzeo u postupak. U svakom slučaju sretno!

Svima od srca želim sretnu Novu 2011.! Curama koje su trudne da napokon dočekaju dvoju dječicu, nama koje čekamo postupke da nas razvesele krasne bete i svima ostalima neka sve ostvare sve želje!
 :Dancing Fever:

----------


## inna28

Hvala svima!Od srca vam želim najljepšu i najplodniju Novu 2011.

----------


## dani39

> Kakve lijepe vijesti ovdje!!!
> *inna28* beta je super, čestitam, *monka* super za duplanje,*danna* bravo za mrvicu. Svima želim savršenu trudnoću!!


X

----------


## snow.ml

evo da se i ja javim...od nedjelje sam u bila u bolnici, blaga hiperstimulacija...ali sada je sve u redu...

jučerašnja beta je 160 :Very Happy: 

ipak je ovo dobitna slavonska kombinacija :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: zajedno sa Inom28-doktor L. nam je objema prognozirao trudnoće

sada mirovanje i iščekivanje  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## dani39

prekrasna beta  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

 ČESTITAM!!!!!

----------


## aslan

snow.ml cestitam, super beta!!! uzivaj u trudnoci!

----------


## molu

*snow.ml* draga od srca čestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za urednu, dosadnu i školsku trudnoću do kraja!

----------


## mery0908

svima zelim sretnu novu godinu!!!!!
nova sam na ovom forumu,zanimalo bi me kako to ide u privatnim klinikama sa MPO.koliko kosta cijeli postupak,a gdje ima najvise rezultata.
do sada sam isla na MPO u Rijeku.21.12 sam imala transfer oplodene 2js,beta je trebala biti 7.1 ali danas sam dobila.sad razmisljam da bi smo probali u privatnoj klinici.koga bi ste mi preporucili?hvala!!!zelim svima sve najbolje!!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bok Mery, dobrodošla.
Ja idem privatno u polikliniku Vili kod dr. Radončića i jako sam zadovoljna jer mislim da se dosta individualno posveti paru, od drugih privatnika u ZG imaš još nekoliko poliklinika, IVF centar čini mi se niže dosta uspjeha (to je novootvorena klinika u kojoj  radi dr. Lučinger), zatim imaš u Splitu Cito također su vrlo uspješni u zadnje vrijeme. Također tebi iz Rijeke nije daleko dr. Reš koji radi u Ljubljani/Postojni i kod njih se mogu oploditi i  sve j.s. i kasnije zamrznuti embriji, tako da možda ti je ta solucija još najbolja (cijena ti je 1100 eura bez lijekova) a brzo se dolazi na red. Evo na početku imaš o svim klinikama pa malo pogledaj i sretno!

----------


## ValaMala

Što nije u IVF klinici dr. Šimunić?

----------


## Jesen82

> Što nije u IVF klinici dr. Šimunić?


dr šimunić ima polikliniku IVF, dr. Lučinger ima IVF CENTAR

----------


## ValaMala

Aha, thanks, nisam imala pojma da su tako slična imena  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> Aha, thanks, nisam imala pojma da su tako slična imena


da, dosta su slična imena.:D

----------


## ana-

Pozdrav cure želimo svima sve najbolje u novoj godini i ispunjenje najveće želje od :Heart: 

Lijepo je vidjeti da naš dr.Lučinger niže tako lijepe uspijehe i naši fakini su njegovih ruku djelo  :Yes: 

Zanima nas koliko dođe ET kod njega pošto imamo na VV još 5 smrznutih blastica koje bi preselili k njemu privatno  :Smile: 
neš smo čitali da i kod njega se može preko hzzo-a ali sad nemrem naći.

Svima šaljemo puno  :Kiss:  i želimo da nam budete ubrzo trbušaste sve  :Yes:

----------


## sretna35

*snow.ml* iskrene čestitke baš je čini mi se bilo veselo u IVF centru u 12. mjesecu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*ana-* baš su ti krasni dečki na snijegu šteta da ne rodiš još barem dva komada :Zaljubljen:

----------


## snow.ml

hvala svima na čestitkama :Very Happy: 
kod Lučija je bilo super...smijali smo se kao ludi...zato je i moralo uspjeti...i to je dio svega... :Grin: 
Luči je rekao da je u 12.mj.imao 6 trudnoća samo iz slavonije...ide to njima jako dobro!!! :Klap:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Snow_ml,* čestitam ti  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ana-

*ana-* baš su ti krasni dečki na snijegu šteta da ne rodiš još barem dva komada :Zaljubljen: [/QUOTE]

Hvala draga  :Kiss:  ići ćemo pa bumo vidjeli kaj bu ispalo,kako buju se mrvice odmrzle u planu nam je ove godine otići po još jednu bebicu ili bebice tata bi sada dvije princeze  :Yes:  :Yes: 

Ai kod smo bili kod dr.L. zadnji dan na VV da vidi dečke reko je da kad budemo htijeli da mu se javimo ali nas zanima cijena ili može preko hzzo-a da se na vrijeme pripremimo ( financijski ).

svima sve naj,naj,naj..... u novoj godini i puno bebuški  :Wink:

----------


## Monka

> hvala svima na čestitkama kod Lučija je bilo super...smijali smo se kao ludi...zato je i moralo uspjeti...i to je dio svega 
> Luči je rekao da je u 12.mj.imao 6 trudnoća samo iz slavonije...ide to njima jako dobro!!!


Evo baš se vratih sa prvog ultrazvuka od dr. L i vidi se jedna mrvica  :Very Happy: 
Inače on je cijeli ovaj tjedan na go i samo dolazi na posao da napravi ovakve preglede  :Heart:  
Da ne kažem da nije htio naplatiti uzv jer rekao je da je to za njega uživancija kada neka od pacijentica ostvari trudnoču  :Love: 

I još mi je impresivna informacija da su u IVF Centru u kojem rade samo on i biologica od 15.10.2010. pa do kraja godine ostvarili 50 trudnoča  :Shock:  Meni se to čini stvarno puno za jednu tako novu kliniku. 
Od srca im želim da tim tempom nastave i u ovoj godini  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivanova

cure znam da nije bas neka tema al moram vas pitat ako netko zna... vec 3 dana imam ujutro proljev  :Shock:  i onda popodne vise nista!
pa me zanima ima li netko slicno iskustvo i trebam li se brinuti???

----------


## TrudyC

Uzimaš li Folnu kiselinu ili neke slične trudničke vitamine? To ti je najvjerojatnije od njih

----------


## ivanova

> Uzimaš li Folnu kiselinu ili neke slične trudničke vitamine? To ti je najvjerojatnije od njih


pa da uzimam folnu al vec duze a to mi je pocelo tek prije 3 dana... mislis da je od toga?
joj stalno se zbog necega moramo brinuti!

----------


## TrudyC

Čuj, ako se nastavi - javi se doktoru, ali čini mi se kao reakcija na Folnu kiselinu. I zbog toga ne moraš brinuti!

----------


## ValaMala

> pa da uzimam folnu al vec duze a to mi je pocelo tek prije 3 dana... mislis da je od toga?
> joj stalno se zbog necega moramo brinuti!


Ja sam prije par dana čitala da se proljev zna često dogoditi kao rani znak trudnoće nešto dana nakon O.  Jel može biti to?  :Wink:

----------


## ivanova

a moze sta ja znam vise,mada je meni 2.12.bila punkcija pa tako i oplodnja. pa ako je ovo sad jos rano onda je valjda to to!

----------


## ValaMala

> a moze sta ja znam vise,mada je meni 2.12.bila punkcija pa tako i oplodnja. pa ako je ovo sad jos rano onda je valjda to to!


Nikako nije rano, puno cura su pisale da im je to bio simptom u prvim tjednima nakon ovulacije. Tko zna... držim fige  :Wink:

----------


## ana-

> cure znam da nije bas neka tema al moram vas pitat ako netko zna... vec 3 dana imam ujutro proljev  i onda popodne vise nista!
> pa me zanima ima li netko slicno iskustvo i trebam li se brinuti???


Draga nemoraš brinuti ja sam dosta dugo imala jutarnje proljeve i mučnine i to sve je kod mene počelo dosta rano već treći dan nakon transfera.
Može ti biti i od nervoze podsvjesno i straha da se nešto ne dogodi bude se i to smirilo nakon nekog vremena.

 :Kiss:  svima

 :Klap:  dr.Lučinger na velikom broju trudnoća i da se samo tako nastavi  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## luna1

ej ženske imam pitanje, kako sad to ide s receptima. npr, ja sam u Viliju i dali je normalno kupujem injekcije kao i do sada, ili nemogu kupovati bez recepta? Ako dobivam recept dali dobivam od Vilija, ili svog socijalnog ginekologa? Ak je koja skoro išla, možda znam, kad se stalno nešto mjenja..

----------


## Mona 20

> ej ženske imam pitanje, kako sad to ide s receptima. npr, ja sam u Viliju i dali je normalno kupujem injekcije kao i do sada, ili nemogu kupovati bez recepta? Ako dobivam recept dali dobivam od Vilija, ili svog socijalnog ginekologa? Ak je koja skoro išla, možda znam, kad se stalno nešto mjenja..


Kupuješ i dalje lijekove bez recepta, naravno sve o svom trošku

----------


## sretna35

luna i mona nije li ipak moguće dići recepte preko bolnice, a postupak odraditi i platiti privatno, čini mi se da je bilo govora o tome na forumu, naravno HZZO ti onda bilježi potrošeni besplatni postupak

----------


## luna1

sretna35 neznam za to, pošto sam ja privatno, ja sam uvijek kupovala, neznam da mogu dobiti injekcije preko HZZO. Gdje se to mogu raspitati? To bi mi bilo ok. Financijski puno lakše.

----------


## mia74

Ma ne možeš dići lijekove u bolnici,pogotovo ti,koja ideš privatno..
To možda one cure koje su negdje u bolnici,pa dignu lijekove,ne odrade postupak tamo i odu privatno..to je drugi par cipela..
Tebi će dr.Radončić napisati onaj plan za postupak i tamo će ti pisati koje lijekove trebaš.Ako će te u ljekarni pitati tko ti je to preporučio,dat ćeš mu taj papir-jedino ako te neće gnjaviti zašto nemaš privatni recept za svaki lijek-što čisto sumnjam.

----------


## mia74

Na žalost,to znači da ćeš i dalje kupovati lijekove o svom trošku..

----------


## rikikiki

To se moglo izvesti za vrijeme kada su se lijekovi dobivali kod ginića ... odeš u bolnicu, dobiješ protokol, ginić ti naruči lijekove, ti ih uzmeš i odeš na postupak kod privatnika. Sada kad lijekove dobijaš direktno u bolnici mislim da se to teže može izvesti, čak nikako...  :Sad:

----------


## rikikiki

Mia74, super mi je tvoj ticker :Zaljubljen:  ... šaljem ti puno pusa ... znaš zašto :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## mia74

Znam zašto,naravno..upalila je mantrica.. :Grin: 

Puno  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  i tebi!

----------


## ivanova

B]ana[/B]-;1781034]


> Draga nemoraš brinuti ja sam dosta dugo imala jutarnje proljeve i mučnine i to sve je kod mene počelo dosta rano već treći dan nakon transfera.
> Može ti biti i od nervoze podsvjesno i straha da se nešto ne dogodi bude se i to smirilo nakon nekog vremena.


hvala ti! ja ocito umjesto povracanja imam svako jutro proljev:lol
evo i danas opet....

----------


## MAJA14

> danna drzim fige da sutra ugledas svoju mrvicu na uzv! 
> jel zna tko koliko NAJMANJE mora proci izmedju dva postupka kod dr L.? ovo mi je drugi pokusaj bio i sto prije bi htjela u treci....


Aslan,pozdrav i nisam baš upućena u tvoju situaciju al mislim da smo obje ovu bitku izgubile...moja beta je tri puta zaredom rasla a onda bum pad dr.L je rekao da je bila trudnoća a zašto je otišla ne zna se.Al ja jo ne znam što mi sljedi jer još nisam dobila,samo se bojim kiretaže...i ja ću malo tugovati jer ovo mi je bio 4.pokušaj pa opet nakon stimuliranog postupka gonalima pauza treba biti oko 6.mj.ako se nešto nije mjenjalo...tako da pakujem za zag.nadam se opet u lipnju...pozzz svima i želim da sve što prije dobijemo naše bebe

----------


## Danna

Jel to doktor preporucuje folnu kiselinu i vitamine u trudnoci? Ja nepijem nista osim vode.

----------


## mare41

Danna, folna je pod obavezno!

----------


## Danna

> Danna, folna je pod obavezno!


Evo bas pisem dr. L poruku. Hvala mare41.

----------


## ValaMala

Folna je obavezna i z vrijeme pripreme za trudnoću. 

"Folna kiselina smanjuje rizik deformacije fetusa koja je vezana uz centralni nervni sustav, poznatih pod nazivom - defekti neuralne cijevi.bično ne znate odmah da ste trudni i ponekad prođu tjedni prije nego što saznate.

Najveće potrebe za folnom kiselinom su mjesec dana prije trudnoće i prvih nekoliko tjedana trudnoće (obično 12 tjedana). Preporuke za uzimanje prije trudnoće se razlikuju, neki savjetuju tri mjeseca, neki mjesec dana. Istraživanja su pokazala da se uzimanjem 0,4 mg sintetičke folne kiseline dnevno prije trudnoće smanjuje rizik od defekta neuralne cijevi od 50 do 70 posto."

Ja uzimam Folic + tablete, tri dnevno

----------


## ivanova

3 devno!!! pa koliko je to mg?

----------


## Danna

Kaze dr. L za folnu k. nije obavezna ali može se piti. Ima je i u  hrani (jetrice, narandže, brokule, salata, sjemenke, kruh...) Našla sam od Centruma Materna i sadrzi vitamine i folnu k. Pročitala sam za čega je dobra folna k. tako da vam hvala za savjet. Sta bih ja bez vas. Ljubim vas sve!!!!

----------


## ValaMala

> 3 devno!!! pa koliko je to mg?


Baš koliko je potrebno 400kcg  :Wink: 

Ovdje ima zgodan tekst s Rode: http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2476

----------


## AuroraBlu

Folna od Twinlaba, jedna tabletica sadrži 800 kcg. Pije se 1 dnevno.

----------


## snow.ml

> Kaze dr. L za folnu k. nije obavezna ali može se piti. Ima je i u  hrani (jetrice, narandže, brokule, salata, sjemenke, kruh...) Našla sam od Centruma Materna i sadrzi vitamine i folnu k. Pročitala sam za čega je dobra folna k. tako da vam hvala za savjet. Sta bih ja bez vas. Ljubim vas sve!!!!


i ja sam pitala i dr L i biologicu kad je bio transfer te su mi rekli da nije potrebno...pojesti na dan koju naranču, brokule, jede se kruh i tjestenina i trebalo bi biti dovoljno!!! Ja inače ne volim te umjetne tvorevine a i muka mi bude od njih...a valjda će biti sve u redu na kraju!!! dosta tu imaju ulogu genetske predispozicije za neki poremećaj, barem sam tako pročitala

----------


## gabica80

cure npratim vas i nemoj  te se ljutit,  ja sam trudna 12 tjedana( tata ginekolog) i ne mogu vjerovati da ne pijete nista od vitamina ali tu kolicinu sigurno nece nadomjestiti s narancicom i brokulom !!!!!!!!!!! malo ste needucirane inače se folna pije i 3 mjeseca prije zatrudnjivanja......

----------


## nefretiti

bokić,ja sam nova na forumu ali vas duže vrijeme pratim i sama sam bila na mpo prije dosta godina i imam krasnog klinca,spremam se pokušati ponovo kod dr.L.

----------


## ana-

Ja sam pila od početka trudnoče PREGNITAL tablete koje mi je preporučio sam dr.L. a prije nek smo krenuli u postupak i za vrijeme sam pila od Centravita jedino kaj sam još ovak pila je bio magnezij radi mučnina i povračanja koje su se s njim smanjile.
Pregnital je dobar jer ima omega 6 i 9 u sebi za jačanje moždanih stanica kod ploda  :Smile:   :Smile:  nama bili super i ima ih u kutiji za dva mjeseca  :Wink:

----------


## nefretiti

ja sam također pila prenatal od natural welth,prije početka trudnoće,za vrijeme i poslije poroda,tako mi je savjetovala moja tadašnja ginekologica.imam pitanje da li se dugo čeka na konzultacije ko dr.L?

----------


## ivanova

> cure npratim vas i nemoj  te se ljutit,  ja sam trudna 12 tjedana( tata ginekolog) i ne mogu vjerovati da ne pijete nista od vitamina ali tu kolicinu sigurno nece nadomjestiti s narancicom i brokulom !!!!!!!!!!! malo ste needucirane inače se folna pije i 3 mjeseca prije zatrudnjivanja......


 bas sam htjela i ja napisati da je dr L.ocito jedini koji ne preporuca folnu koja je kod svih drugih pod obavezno,meni su to i u petrovoj svi doktori naglasili...
al valjda i on zna sto prica,ima iskustva...

----------


## ivanova

*ana* jel to sumeci magnezij ili tablete ili nije bitno?

----------


## azrijelka36

ja pijem šumeće tablete mg

----------


## ivanova

*azrijelka* to sam i mislila,hvala!
odmah danas idem kupiti ako radi negdje,mozda pomogne oko mucnine!

----------


## Jesen82

> *azrijelka* to sam i mislila,hvala!
> odmah danas idem kupiti ako radi negdje,mozda pomogne oko mucnine!


ja trenutno imam 2 trudne prijateljice, jedna inseminacijom druga prirodno, kod 2 različita ginekologa vode trudnoću i oba su im rekla da ne piju šumeći magnezij u prvom tromjesječju nego radije DOnat mg ili tako nešto...zašto, ne znam ali ne bi bilo loše pitati doca da li da piješ šumeće

----------


## ivanova

e j.... ga sad ja vec kupila i sad sam u nedoumici dal da popijem! kod doca idem tek u utorak a rekli su mi da to pomaze kod mucnine...

----------


## andream

Ja sam pila Elevit pronatal od Bayera po preporuci dr A i nadam se da ću ga opet uskoro piti  :Smile:

----------


## azrijelka36

meni je dr. L. rekao da si kupim šumeći mg.
prvo prenatal, i onda nakon što se ustanovilo da je s plodom sve ok-i mg.

----------


## Danna

> cure npratim vas i nemoj  te se ljutit,  ja sam trudna 12 tjedana( tata ginekolog) i ne mogu vjerovati da ne pijete nista od vitamina ali tu kolicinu sigurno nece nadomjestiti s narancicom i brokulom !!!!!!!!!!! malo ste needucirane inače se folna pije i 3 mjeseca prije zatrudnjivanja......


Gabice, nemozemo mi sve znati sto se tice ginekoloske struke. Ja znam sta je moj posao, a smatram da je doktor taj da kaze sta smijem, a sta nesmijem.

----------


## ana-

> *ana* jel to sumeci magnezij ili tablete ili nije bitno?


sory draga kaj ti nisam prije odgovorila da šumeći isto od centravita  :Kiss:

----------


## mpac2006

Pozdrav cure, dugo vas već čitam pa evo da se i ja javim. Nakon borbe s neplodnošću zbog muškog čimbenika neplodnosti, uspjelo nam je i sada sam trudna iz zamrznute jajne stanice. Iza nas su dva ICSI postupka, u prvom sam imala tri vraćena zametka, ali je nažalost završilo biokemijskom trudnoćom. U drugom pokušaju (izvađeno 6 jajnih stanica, 3 oplođene, 3 zamrznute) nakon 14 dana i 3 vraćena zametka beta je bila 0. I nakon toga je slijedio pokušaj iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica. Moram priznati da sam se ovom pokušaju najmanje nadala. Gdje god sam čitala o takvim postupcima, izgledalo je da nemam šansu. Ali, čini se da je baš ovaj postupak bio dobitni. Sve tri stanice su uspješno odmrznute, dvije su se oplodile. Beta 270! Ne možete vjerovati koja sreća. Trenutno sam u 13-om tjednu. Postupke sam obavljala u poliklinici Vili kod doktora Radončića. Svima vama koji još uvijek čekate pozitivne bete, želim svu sreću i pokušajte i onda kada se čini da su šanse najmanje. Meni su baš zamrznute jajne stanice donijele sreću! 

JA - ok
ON - oligoasthenoteratospermija
1. ICSI - biokemijska trudnoca.
2. ICSI - 6 jajnih stanica (tri oplođene, tri zamrznute) - beta 0
3. ICSI iz zaleđenih jajnih stanica - beta pozitivna

----------


## fochs@29

svim trudnicama od srca cestitam....takoder san jedna od njih i u daljnjem iscekivanju sada sam trudna kako  beta pokazuje oko 4 tjedna.....
.malo sam najvise pratila *innu28 i snow.ml* jer su mi one tu nekako najblize po terminima punkcija i transfera pa  cure nema vas s odgovorima kako vase bete napreduju i jesu li bili ultrazvuci vec?

----------


## čekalica

Pozdrav svima!
Zanima me organizacija i tijek postupka u IVF centru. 
Dakle, koliko se čeka na postupak, da li idu na čisto prirodne postupke ili preferiraju stimulacije? 
Kada si u postupku, da li su sve folikulometrije ujuro ili može i popodne, koliko dugo se čeka na folikul. od koliko sati rade (to sve pitam radi izostajanja s posla), kada su punkcije i transferi?
Koje sve papire traže prije postupka (bila sam već u postupcima u drugim klinikama)? Koja je cijena konzultacija, prirodnog postupka, koja stimuliranog IVF-a?
Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima!

----------


## sretna35

*mpac2006* čestitam na tvojoj sreći, često onda pogađa kada se najmanje nadamo ipak su trudnoće iz zamrznutij JS više iznimka nego pravilo

bravo za Vili

----------


## ivica_k

mp2006, čestitam i drago mi je što si se odlučila javiti nam se...nadam se da ćeš ubrzo skupiti 10tak postova kako bih te mogli kontaktirati i na pp po potrebi
želim ti bezbrižan i uredan nastavak trudnoće!

----------


## ivica_k

mpac2006, ne mp2006, sorry :Embarassed:

----------


## taca70

mpac2006, to je stvarno veliki uspjeh i velika sreca. Cestitam.

----------


## drenjica

mpac2006 čestitam i želim ti školsku trudnoću od svega srca!!! 
Željela bih da se jave i druge cure koje su ostvarile trudnoću iz odmrznutih jajnih stanica pa da se konačno dobije bolji uvid u rezultate od ovakve - eksperimentalne metode.

----------


## inna28

> svim trudnicama od srca cestitam....takoder san jedna od njih i u daljnjem iscekivanju sada sam trudna kako  beta pokazuje oko 4 tjedna.....
> .malo sam najvise pratila *innu28 i snow.ml* jer su mi one tu nekako najblize po terminima punkcija i transfera pa  cure nema vas s odgovorima kako vase bete napreduju i jesu li bili ultrazvuci vec?


Evo da javim...tri bete 411,nakon četiri dana 1150 pa za dva dana 2100-navodno je to ok.Bila sam na ultrazvuku i vidjela se jedna vrečica ali bez ploda-dr.kaže da je to još rano.Uglavnom,ovaj tjedan idem kod dr.L pa ćemo sve vidjeti.Luda sam više od iščekivanja i straha.Kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## sretna35

inna, snow.ml, fochs ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~s  retno

----------


## fochs@29

evo ja danas bila  na uzv, također 1 GV, bez otkucaja još ,  nastavak mirovanja s utricima....pozdrav i pusa jednoj mojoj frendici koja nas prati a nije ovaj put imala srece kao mi kod dr.L u 12 mjesecu ...Dinčice-  drzi se...

----------


## Danna

10.01. bila na drugom utzv. I eto sve je uredu, cula sam srce kako kuca. 7 tjedana i 4 dana. Sad sam napokon opustenija i ginekolog je zadovoljan iako je bio skeptican kod prvog utzv. Nadam se i dalje da ce biti sve ok. Pozdrav i sretno djevojke  :Smile:

----------


## ivanova

> 10.01. bila na drugom utzv. I eto sve je uredu, cula sam srce kako kuca. 7 tjedana i 4 dana. Sad sam napokon opustenija i ginekolog je zadovoljan iako je bio skeptican kod prvog utzv. Nadam se i dalje da ce biti sve ok. Pozdrav i sretno djevojke


 super!!!!
znaci preksutra nam je 8 tjedana  :Smile:  mi stvarno brojimo zajedno...

----------


## miba

Pozdrav svima vama HRABRIM ŽENAMA, trudnicama i onima koje će to tek biti ! Konačno sam se odlučila i ja javiti iako vas pratim već neko vrijeme..Htjela bih vam zapravo zahvaliti jer sam uz vas uspjela ponovo stati na noge nakon mog neuspjelog postupka koji me nekako slomio...Inače , skupila sam hrabrost i sada sam ponovo u postupku - danas prvi dan pikanja! Pozdrav svima i SRETNO!

----------


## pepy26

> Pozdrav svima!
> Zanima me organizacija i tijek postupka u IVF centru. 
> Dakle, koliko se čeka na postupak, da li idu na čisto prirodne postupke ili preferiraju stimulacije? 
> Kada si u postupku, da li su sve folikulometrije ujuro ili može i popodne, koliko dugo se čeka na folikul. od koliko sati rade (to sve pitam radi izostajanja s posla), kada su punkcije i transferi?
> Koje sve papire traže prije postupka (bila sam već u postupcima u drugim klinikama)? Koja je cijena konzultacija, prirodnog postupka, koja stimuliranog IVF-a?
> Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima!






...i mene jako zanimaju ove informacije jer bi ubrzo krenula opet u postupke... pa curke, ako imate vremena unaprijed vam hvala...  :Heart:   :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

*Danna* genijalno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~ za dalje  :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

> ...i mene jako zanimaju ove informacije jer bi ubrzo krenula opet u postupke... pa curke, ako imate vremena unaprijed vam hvala...


ovako... ja tek sada idem na svoj prvi ivf... do sada sam kod drL bila na aih...

koliko znam ne rade popodne.. tj. mislim da rade do 3... jer ja prvi put kada sam bila sam odmah pitala mogu li popodne ali mi je rekao da za sada rade samo ujutro

meni su sve folikulometrije bile ujutro... sada kontrolni pregled imam u 2popodne. Pitala sam doca mogu li ujutro ali mi je rekao da ne zna  koliko će punkcija i transfera imati taj dan...

što se tiče cijena ivf-a, za sada ne znam.. mislim da se na ovoj temi pisalo da je polustimulirani 6500+ljekovi, a stiumlirani 9000+ljekovi

konzultacije s pregledom su mi bile 400kn

----------


## Monka

U IVF centru traže papire koje traže i u ostalim klinikama. Ja sam iskopirala sve papire koje sam napravila još na VV (psihološko i pravno savjetovanje, vjenčani list, rezultati pretraga i povijest postupaka...) i donjela ih na konzultacije. Dr. L. je od tih papira uzeo ono što mu je trebalo.
Iskreno više se ne sjećam koliko su bile konzultacije 400kn ili 500kn. Najbolje da ga to pitate kada ga nazovete da se naručite na konzultacije. 
Cijena polustimuliranog postupka (kolomifeni + gonali) mislim da mi je bila 6100kn (5000 + PDV). Postupak se plaća nakon punkcije a uplatnica se pokaže prije transfera tako da nisam sigurna da li je svim curama cijena ista bez obzira na količinu stanica koje se dobiju punkcijom ili možda broja dana kada nakon kojih će se raditi transfer, to nisam pitala a lako moguće da uzrokuje razlike u cijenama.
Na kraju kada sam platila sve ljekove (14 gonala, klomifene, 3 štoperice i još jednu injekciju koju sam dobila nakon transfera) koštalo me cca 11000 kn.

Pregledi su ujutro. Najduže sam čekala kada sam bila naručena na konzultacije i na prvi pregled na početku postupka. Kako prvo odrađuje preglede cura koje su već u postupku čekanje na ova dva pregleda se može odužiti. Znam da sam jedan pregled skoro čekala 2h a kako sam bila parkirala u 2. zoni bilo me strah da ću morati platiti kaznu no na sreću taman sam na knap došla na red. Od tada uvijek parkiram na parkingu hotela "Four season" koji je u blizini.
Na sve ostale preglede nisam čekala duže od 30 minuta (počinje raditi od 8h).
Punkcije mislim da se rade u 9h a transferi nakon toga.
U svakom slučaju čula sam da su u drugim klinikama uvijeti bolji (npr. ovdije je malena čekaona, nema sestre i sve doc radi sam, daje injekcije, popunjava papire). Tako da je najbolje ne očekivati tretman kraljice jer ćete se najvjerojatnije razočarati. No činjenica je da ova nova klinika ima dobre rezultate pa sam ja prešla preko svih ovih nedostataka i na sreću mi se vjera isplatila. 
Meni osobno najvažnije je vjerovati doktoru i biologici jer tada se preko svega može prijeći. No opet jasno mi je da ima cura koje će se bolje osjećati u klinikama u kojima su uvijeti puno bolji i vjerujem da će uspjeh biti veći nego negdje gdje će ih sve živcirati. Na sreću čini mi se da ipak imamo na odabir dosta kvalitetnih klinika što u hrvatskoj što u bližem inozemstvu, privatnih i državnih tako da mi se čini sam važno odabrati kome ćemo povjeriti našu vjeru i krenuti u borbu!

----------


## snow.ml

vidim da svi pišete da uzimate gonale kojima je cijena poprilično velika...baš me zanima kolko vas je uspjelo sa merionalima?

ja sam 20 kom. platila 1000 kn...dr kaže da se i na njih dobro reagira, isto kao i sa drugim inekcijama

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i na kraju je uspjelo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  

što se tiče čekanja ni u jedom trenutku mi nije bilo teško čekati jer znam da sam u stručnim rukama i vjerovala sam da mora jednog dana uspjeti a i doktor je jedan od onih koji me u to uvjerio  :Wink:

----------


## ivanova

stvarno je ogromna razlika u cijeni  :Shock: 
moram priznati da su kod mene u klinici puno bolji uvjeti i ama bas nikad nisam cekala ali to je sve ionako nebitno,bitno je samo kako se covjek osjeca!!!

----------


## Jelena

> stvarno je ogromna razlika u cijeni 
> moram priznati da su kod mene u klinici puno bolji uvjeti i ama bas nikad nisam cekala ali to je sve ionako nebitno,bitno je samo kako se covjek osjeca!!!


ivanova, koliko si ti platila?
To s čekanjem nije problem ako ideš 2 puta u postupak, ali sve više od toga je nekima na poslu zbilja nezgodno objašnjavati. Mislim da bi imalo smisla dr. L da plati konzultanta da snimi situaciju i optimira mu raspored. I u VV-u se najviše čekalo.

----------


## Mona 20

Monka, zar su tako skupe konzultacije? Jel znaš možda jel se može postupak plaćati obročno ili na kartice?

----------


## Charlie

*Mona 20*, 400kn su konzultacije s pregledom. Ovo drugo ne znam.

----------


## ivanova

> ivanova, koliko si ti platila?
> To s čekanjem nije problem ako ideš 2 puta u postupak, ali sve više od toga je nekima na poslu zbilja nezgodno objašnjavati. Mislim da bi imalo smisla dr. L da plati konzultanta da snimi situaciju i optimira mu raspored. I u VV-u se najviše čekalo.


ma ja sam se u postu gore cudila sto je snow napisala da je koristila merionale i platila 20 kom 1000 kn a sv koristimo gonale gdje jedna inekcija kosta oko 200 kn,to je ogromna razlika!!!!

----------


## Marnie

Vidim da je kod dr. L i dalje isti problem kao na VV - vječna gužva...

----------


## TrudyC

*Jesen82* i *Monka* hvala Vam na detaljnim informacijama o klinici dr. L. 
Moram priznati da sam razočarana da ne radi popodne - ja nisam motorizirana plus mi je Trešnjevka van ruke,  ovo ostalo sam očekivala...

----------


## jo1974

ma ja sam se u postu gore cudila sto je snow napisala da je koristila merionale i platila 20 kom 1000 kn a sv koristimo gonale gdje jedna inekcija kosta oko 200 kn,to je ogromna razlika!!!!


to su ljekovi koji se kupuju van hrvatske,i ja sam išla u postupku sa merionalima ,1 ampula dođe  oko 7 eur,točnije u mađarskoj,a imaju isto svojstvo kao i menopure i dr. lučinger radi sa ovakvom kombinacijom stimulacije.

----------


## Jelena

> Vidim da je kod dr. L i dalje isti problem kao na VV - vječna gužva...


Svaka čast stručnosti, uopće ne dvojim, ali organizacija - katastrofa. Mene su u VV  naručili na prve konzultacije ujutro u 8, a nakon 3 sata su mi u čekaonici rekli da prvo uzimaju folikulometrije, punkcije i transfere. Bila sam još nova... Primio me dr oko 12 h. Bili smo i MM i ja. Pa je l me nisu mogli naručiti u 11, došli bismo u 7 na posao i odradili svaki 3 efektivna sata do tada. 

Logično je da je uvijek bila gužva kad su sjedili ljudi u svim fazama liječenja u isto vrijeme u istom prostoru. Toga nema ni kod Reša, ni u MB, ni na SD ni u Viliju. Zna se kad se radi punkcija, kada se rade konzultacije, kada su folikulometrije...

----------


## TrudyC

Ti si Jelena još imala sreće...MM i ja samo na 1. konzultacije došli u 10,30 (na VV-u), a na red došli u 16 sati!!! Propao nam je cijeli dan...
Mislim da je kod dr. L problem što nema sestru ni tajnicu pa mu je lakše svima reći da dođu u isto vrijeme i čekaju

----------


## fochs@29

i ja sam takoder koristila gonale.... koja razlika u cijeni !!!!!!.........svakako za vise postupaka su isplativiji merionali...eto *snow* to se zove sreca...
izgleda da nije sve sto masnom platis i najbolje...a na cekanje cure morate  uvijek biti spremne...koliko sam se ja nacekala...malo zivcira al mislis sad mi je zadnji i tako ispočetka...

----------


## Jelena

Merional nije po sastavu isto što i Gonal, već je poput Menopura (nisam 100% sigurna za omjere). U svakom slučaju Gonal je čisti FSH, dok su ova druga dva mješavina LH i FSH. Obično se pacijenticama do 35 godina prepisuju Gonali, a starijim Menopuri, iako nije niti to pravilo. Ja preferiram Gonal, jer sam jednom imala u nalazu laganu inverziju LH i FSH, pa sam htjela pojačati FSH. Ali poslije sam imala normalan nalaz, tj. FSH>LH, a opet sam ostala vjerna Gonalu, pogotovo jer mi je Gonal-F pen turbo luksuz kojeg si priuštim. Kod mene nije upalilo, ali kod mene je implantacija problem, folikuli su se liepo razvili i dosta stanica je bilo.

----------


## Danna

> super!!!!
> znaci preksutra nam je 8 tjedana  mi stvarno brojimo zajedno...


hehe... :Very Happy: 

Kod dr L je ocito sada guzva, nije bila kad sam ja isla, ali vec poslije 1.12. sam i sama primijetila da se povecao broj.

----------


## ivanova

moj dragi muzic ima velikih problema sa cekanjem bilo gdje,zato smo se mi i odlucili ici privatno...
ja si mislim ako mmasno platis onda bas i nije ok da cekas satima!!!
nadam se da ce vam tako biti samo dok se dr L ne ufura....a i navikao je raditi na VV gdje je to najnormalnije! 
kod nas svatko ima svoj termin i skoro nema nikoga kad sam ja narucena,a mislim da i oni imaju jako puno pacijenata! eto neka tako bude i kod vas.......................

----------


## Sela

Ajme koji krasni avatar *Ivanova*!!!A vidi ih.... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivanova

> Ajme koji krasni avatar *Ivanova*!!!A vidi ih....


hvalaaaaaaaaa  :Klap: 
i tebi zelim isti scenarij(samo bez hiperstimulacije)  :Wink: 
kad kreces opet?

----------


## Sela

> hvalaaaaaaaaa 
> i tebi zelim isti scenarij(samo bez hiperstimulacije) 
> kad kreces opet?


Mozda si me zamijenila s nekim.Ja ne mogu biti hiperstimulirana :Grin: -imam previse godina za to :Rolling Eyes: 
Hvala ti na lijepim zeljama,bude i meni jednom srecica osvanula,kao tebi ove dvije :Heart:

----------


## miba

> Ti si Jelena još imala sreće...MM i ja samo na 1. konzultacije došli u 10,30 (na VV-u), a na red došli u 16 sati!!! Propao nam je cijeli dan...
> Mislim da je kod dr. L problem što nema sestru ni tajnicu pa mu je lakše svima reći da dođu u isto vrijeme i čekaju


Ovaj tjedan kod dr. L zasigurno nema gužvi, a ni dugog čekanja- mi smo čekali možda najviše pola sata!

----------


## fochs@29

*ivanova* super avatar , nek sve do kraja trudnoće bude u najboljem redu s dva bebaca !!!!!malkice  zavidim al presretna i sa svojim jednim...

*snow.ml* jesi bila na uzv danas i jel ides kod dr.L?

----------


## snow.ml

> *ivanova* super avatar , nek sve do kraja trudnoće bude u najboljem redu s dva bebaca !!!!!malkice  zavidim al presretna i sa svojim jednim...
> 
> *snow.ml* jesi bila na uzv danas i jel ides kod dr.L?


taman sam se vratila sam pregleda...napokon sam ugledala kako kuca srce moje bebice...pregled opet za tjedan dana...doktor kaže da je sve u redu i veličina je taman za 6 tjedana :Very Happy: ...

Ivanova kad si ležala u bolnici koliko si morala platiti ležanje jer sam mislila da su trudnice oslobođene svih plaćanja...iznenadio me račun kada je stigao :Evil or Very Mad: 

pusa svima :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivanova

> Mozda si me zamijenila s nekim.Ja ne mogu biti hiperstimulirana-imam previse godina za to
> Hvala ti na lijepim zeljama,bude i meni jednom srecica osvanula,kao tebi ove dvije


mislim da nisam...
nisam ti ni ja bila hiperstimulirana u postupku nego mi je sve poludilo nakon transfera,ne znam jel to ima veze s godinama... uglavnom sretno!

----------


## ivanova

> taman sam se vratila sam pregleda...napokon sam ugledala kako kuca srce moje bebice...pregled opet za tjedan dana...doktor kaže da je sve u redu i veličina je taman za 6 tjedana...
> 
> Ivanova kad si ležala u bolnici koliko si morala platiti ležanje jer sam mislila da su trudnice oslobođene svih plaćanja...iznenadio me račun kada je stigao
> 
> pusa svima


 staaaaaaa? ma kakav racun? pa trudnice jesu oslobođene placanja svega!!!!!

----------


## fochs@29

> taman sam se vratila sam pregleda...napokon sam ugledala kako kuca srce moje bebice...pregled opet za tjedan dana...doktor kaže da je sve u redu i veličina je taman za 6 tjedana...
> 
> Ivanova kad si ležala u bolnici koliko si morala platiti ležanje jer sam mislila da su trudnice oslobođene svih plaćanja...iznenadio me račun kada je stigao
> 
> pusa svima





pa super draga......al čekaj kaj misliš ..... ako imaš dodatno zdravstveno onda ne bi trebala ništa platiti...bar ja tako znam. ali ako nemas onda plaćaš bez obzira bila trudnica il ne....

----------


## fochs@29

mozda grijesim...

----------


## snow.ml

i ja sam mislila da su trudnice oslobođene svega ali vidim da nisu...zato i nisam vadila dopunsko :Shock: 

Ivanova dali ti imaš dopunsko osiguranje?

----------


## ivanova

ma nemam ja dopunsko! lezala sam u bolnici 8 dana i nisam nista platila! zato ga nisam ni vadila jer su trudnice oslobođene placanja svega! i prijateljice moje koje su lezale u bolnici nitko nista nije platio!
u kojoj bolnici si ti to bila?

----------


## sretna35

trudnice su osloobođene plaćanja participacije bez obzira da li imaju dopunsko ili ne ako je hospitalizacija vezana uz trudnoću što HS sigurno jest, nisu oslobođene plaćanja particiapacije ako liječenje nije vezano uz trudnoću npr. oftamolg, internist i sl.

*snow.ml* čestitam na srčeku i molim te reklamiraj taj račun obavezno ovo je sramota

a što se tiče gužvi kod dr. L pogotovo sada kada nije u državnoj klinici i kada se sve usluge plaćaju meni govori samo u priolog njegove kvalitete i stručnosti, pa nitko ne mora kod njega čekati kad ima mogućnost izbora da sa svojim novcem radi što hoćei ide kud hoće

----------


## sretna35

da ja sam zbog tlaka ležala u bolnici 10-ak dana te sam bila na internom odjelu, na kardiologiji, na dijabetologiji, u labosu svaki dan i ništa baš nipšta nisam platila, niti kune, kao ni participaciju za skupe lijekove za tlak koji smiju koristiti trudnice

----------


## Jelena

> a što se tiče gužvi kod dr. L pogotovo sada kada nije u državnoj klinici i kada se sve usluge plaćaju meni govori samo u priolog njegove kvalitete i stručnosti, pa nitko ne mora kod njega čekati kad ima mogućnost izbora da sa svojim novcem radi što hoćei ide kud hoće


Ta gužva je djelomično umjetno izazvana. Svaka čast njegovoj liječničkoj kvaliteti i uopće ne dovodim u sumnju njegovu popularnost, ali logično je da u ordinaciji u kojoj se zna raspored, gdje ljudi čekaju oko 30 minuta jer su naručeni planski, da je gužva manja nego tamo gdje ljudi čekaju 4 - 5 sati. To uopće nema veze s brojem pacijenata, nego s vremenom provedenim u čekaonici.

Ja sam dosta prozapadno orijentirana pa to čekanje u principu doživljavam kao nepoštivanje mene i mog vremena. Naprosto, 100% je moguće skratiti prosječno vrijeme čekanja, samo da itko razmisli o tome hoće li netko od pacijenata ostati bez posla (a mi koje smo tu dugo znao da se to događa), mora li uzeti bolovanje pa će mu još skinuti od plaće itd.

Al nikako ne bih htjela ispasti negativna prema tom centru, nego mislim da imaju prostora da se bez nekog ulaganja još poprave.
Jedino, ako je dr. L navikao raditi u kaosu i ne odgovara mu red, onda je ipak važnije za cijeli uspjeh da on bude zadovoljan.

----------


## mare41

Jelena, mislim isto kao ti, i ja sam zaključila da je naviknut raditi u kaosu. Ja sam naviknuta da je sve po špagici :Smile: .

----------


## andream

Cure, ja ću biti iskrena: da ikad odlučim ići na MPO privatno, nikada to ne bih učinila u Hr, zbog zakona (pa čak i uz znanu enigmu nam da imamo "najbolje biologe koji znaju odabrati tri najbolje").
Moram priznati da se divim hrabrosti curama koje odluče izdvojiti ne male novce za postupak, meni je to prava hazard igra u postojećoj situaciji.

----------


## Jelena

Ma da sam low responder išla bih kod nas, ali mi spadamo u one koji su protuustavno diskriminirani zakonom (priznala nam struka u facu, a ne moraš biti genijalac da se to vidi iz našeg historija).

----------


## Jesen82

> trudnice su osloobođene plaćanja participacije bez obzira da li imaju dopunsko ili ne ako je hospitalizacija vezana uz trudnoću što HS sigurno jest, nisu oslobođene plaćanja particiapacije ako liječenje nije vezano uz trudnoću npr. oftamolg, internist i sl.
> 
> *snow.ml* čestitam na srčeku i molim te reklamiraj taj račun obavezno ovo je sramota
> 
> a što se tiče gužvi kod dr. L pogotovo sada kada nije u državnoj klinici i kada se sve usluge plaćaju meni govori samo u priolog njegove kvalitete i stručnosti, pa nitko ne mora kod njega čekati kad ima mogućnost izbora da sa svojim novcem radi što hoćei ide kud hoće


za ovo zadnje.... da te potpišem... jer ja sam svoj prvi AIH odradila u Citu i kada sam došla u IVF centar je stvarno bio šok u smislu prostora, opremljenosti... ali kada dođete Lučiju u ruke.. onda vidite u čemu je riječ i zašto svi idu k njemu...

e da.. i u Citu se čekalo jer punkcije i transferi imaju prednost a ja sam dolazila na folikulometrije prije aih... i u jednom trenu nas je bilo u čekaoni da se nije moglo disati... a tamo Poljak i Šparac rade svaki u svojoj smjeni.. iako oni tamo još imaju doktora i svi dijele istu čekaonicu

i ok..imaju sestre.. i ja se pitam zašto Luči nema pomoć.. ali cure moj to sve funkcionira... i samo sam jednom čekala sat vremena

i još jedna usporedba... Cito je klinika koja je uhodana i mislim da postoji već 6,7 godina i ima kontinuirani priljev.. budemo vidjeli kako će izgledati IVF centar za toliko vremena :Wink: 

e da.. glede rada ujutro i popodne i ostalo...u Citu vam npr Šparac radi jedan tjedan ujutro, jedan tjedan popodne.. znači kako vam padne ciklus tako idete

moja gin ovdje u Pronatalu radi samo popodne...i tamo se uvijek čeka bez obzira što si naručen... 

tako da svaka čast mjestima gdje se ne čeka.. mene više to uopće ne dira.. ja samo sa skorašnjim ivf-om želim biti dio Lučijeve statistike uspješnosti :Heart:

----------


## Aurora*

> Ta gužva je djelomično umjetno izazvana. Svaka čast njegovoj liječničkoj kvaliteti i uopće ne dovodim u sumnju njegovu popularnost, ali logično je da u ordinaciji u kojoj se zna raspored, gdje ljudi čekaju oko 30 minuta jer su naručeni planski, da je gužva manja nego tamo gdje ljudi čekaju 4 - 5 sati. To uopće nema veze s brojem pacijenata, nego s vremenom provedenim u čekaonici.
> 
> Ja sam dosta prozapadno orijentirana pa *to čekanje u principu doživljavam kao nepoštivanje mene i mog vremena*. Naprosto, 100% je moguće skratiti prosječno vrijeme čekanja, samo da itko razmisli o tome hoće li netko od pacijenata ostati bez posla (a mi koje smo tu dugo znao da se to događa), mora li uzeti bolovanje pa će mu još skinuti od plaće itd.
> 
> Al nikako ne bih htjela ispasti negativna prema tom centru, nego mislim da imaju prostora da se bez nekog ulaganja još poprave.
> Jedino, ako je dr. L navikao raditi u kaosu i ne odgovara mu red, onda je ipak važnije za cijeli uspjeh da on bude zadovoljan.


Slazem se s gore izrecenim, narocito s ovim istaknutim. 




> Cure, ja ću biti iskrena: da ikad odlučim ići na MPO privatno, nikada to ne bih učinila u Hr, zbog zakona (pa čak i uz znanu enigmu nam da imamo "najbolje biologe koji znaju odabrati tri najbolje").
> Moram priznati da se divim hrabrosti curama koje odluče izdvojiti ne male novce za postupak, *meni je to prava hazard igra* u postojećoj situaciji.


Ovo takodjer u potpunosti potpisujem, a narocito zanimljivim mi se cini istaknuto obzirom na moj potpis dolje.  :Cool:

----------


## azrijelka36

Mislim da jE najmanje bitno kakva je čekaonica i koliko ljudi radi u ordinaciji, te koliko ljudi skaće oko tebe..
Ok-ljepše je kad su uvjeti bolji...al svi mi dilazimo kod dr. L zbog nekih drugih razloga-a mislim da su ti razlozi značajni od ostalih.
 čovjek radi sam i naučio je da je sve pod njegovom kontrolom i hoće svakog pacijenta upoznati..to je njegova stvar
što se tiće čekanja..uglavnom sam čekala od pol sata do sat..al na dan aih ujutro od 8 do pol 12..jednom isto 3 sata....al eto
mislim da morate i njega razumjeti..gužve su..uvijek se neko ubaci neplanski među naručene..neko mora hitno na pregled, nekom menga dođe ranije..i 1000 kojekakvih razloga..i lako se stvori gužva. ali dokotorov optimizam, i njegovo dobro raspoloženje sve to popravi isti tren kad uđete u ordinaciju.

evo seka i ja (trudnice) se uopće ne naručujemo-samo nam kaže kad da otprilike dođemo-oko kojeg tjedna trudnoće...i čim nas ima takvih više..stvori se gužva.
na moj dan aih bilo je jako puno punkcija, i zato smo morali čekat od ranoj jutra do popodne..jer su prvo išle sve punkcije, pa transferi..između njih je primao samo neke na brzaka..a mi smo čekali i čekali i na kraju dočekali..je da nam je već bilo zlo od čekanja i vrućine i zagušljivosti u čekaoni, ali niti jedan tren nismo bili ljuti na dr. zbog toga..

gužve su i zato što doktor ne želi nikog odbiit ni prebaciti koji mjesec posliji da propustite priliku da ostanete što prije trudni..a da ni ne govorim da obavlja preglede i za vrijeme godišnjeg i da uvijek odgovara na svaku vašu poruku i upit..i zove vas i u kasnim noćnim satima ako vas nešto brine..

ja sam u potpunosti zadovoljna..s obzirom na njegov pristup i na rezultate-mislim da se može svaki dr. sakriti

----------


## mia74

Draga Andream,poštujem tvoj stav,gore izrečen,ali..za mene je bačen novac ići van jer ja sam sa 4 Gonala dnevno imala 4 folikula i samo 3 js..
Dakle,ne moram ti pisat šta se zaključuje iz toga svega..a kad bih dodala da ako idemo van imamo još i putne troškove i sve ostalo..nisam sigurna da li bi to bila najbolja opcija za nas :Rolling Eyes: 
To što sam se odlučila sa privatni mpo-jel,kod nas,to ne znači da podržavam zakon :Shock: ,nego čisto razumski i financijski mpo van Hrvatske nije imao smisla-barem za mene..
Tako da sve nas ne možeš svrstavat u isti koš..
A ja ti želim svaki uspijeh i u Vinogradskoj :Yes:

----------


## acitam

Željela bi se samo nakratko vratiti na temu čekaonica. 
Naime, ako na kraju uspijete dobiti bebu, tko se sjeća čekanja? Dakle, isplatilo se. 
Ako, kao ja, ne uspijete dobiti bebu, tko se sjeća čekanja? 
A ja sam se na VV itekako načekala i to me uopće ne brine, brine me što neću nikada biti majka. 
A da se nešto može poduzeti u organizaciji, naravno da može. A mi smo tu da izaberemo što nam je bitno i koja nam opcija naviše odgovara.

----------


## ksena28

Svaka od nas ima ono nešto što joj smeta ili ne smeta. A nekome čekanje, štogod drugi o tome mislili, smeta. I ok je, pogotovo tu na forumu, reći da kod tog i tog doktora ima gužve! Pa možda nekome upravo ta informacija prevagne...

----------


## Mona 20

Azrijelka 36, u potpunosti te potpisujem i samo da dodam da smo mi koji smo već godinama u mpo vodama i više nego informirani o cjelokupnoj situaciji, ali da nemamo drugog izbora nego ići u postupke kod nas čak i po ovom nakaradnom zakonu!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Acitam i ja sam slične sreće low responder očito po svojim reakcijama na stimulaciju tako da je to sasvim druga priča, nama se ne isplati ići van, ali većina žena dobro reagira na stimulaciju mi smo više izuzeci

----------


## Jelena

acitam  :Love: Istina je da ću se manje sjećati čekanja, nego Zakona koji mi onemogućuje nastavak liječenja kod nas. Ja nemam vremena čekati promjenu vlasti i izmjenu zakona.

----------


## Charlie

Čekanje je i meni veliki minus jer mi je u postupku važno i da ostali aspekti života pate što manje. Nije tako velik problem ako uspije iz prve ali ako se ponavlja svakih mjesec, dva, e onda je (bespotrebno) čekanje uh-uh. Ja bih sve: i doktora stručnjaka i dobar lab ali i dobru organizaciju...nije to nemoguće ili nespojivo, ako postoji volja da se stvari srede.

----------


## ValaMala

> Čekanje je i meni veliki minus jer mi je u postupku važno i da ostali aspekti života pate što manje. Nije tako velik problem ako uspije iz prve ali ako se ponavlja svakih mjesec, dva, e onda je (bespotrebno) čekanje uh-uh. Ja bih sve: i doktora stručnjaka i dobar lab ali i dobru organizaciju...nije to nemoguće ili nespojivo, ako postoji volja da se stvari srede.


Slažem se, a s druge strane znam slučajeve da je sve naoko bilo krivo: doktor s manje iskustva, rasulo od organizacije, samo jedna j.s. koja se slabo razvijala i bum, trudnoća... Ipak i neka sudbina, viša sila... sudjeluje u tome hoće li doći bebica ili ne...

----------


## Marnie

Meni dugo čekanje jako smeta. Obično za preglede i folikulometrije skočim s posla to obaviti i vrlo mi je važno da me dr. primi kada sam i naručeno (ok petnaestak minuta čekanja neće me ubiti). I moje vrijeme košta kao i doktorovo - kojeg ja plaćam. I nije istina da je samo jedan dr. divan, krasan, požrtvovan - ja sam promijenila više klinika i mogu za većinu reći da su takvi (osim što šute o zakonu kao...). Stvar je da se navikneš na jednog dr. i naravno da (a osobito ako kod njega ostvariš trudnoću) je najdivniji i najkrasniji : :Razz: :

----------


## Jelena

> Čekanje je i meni veliki minus jer mi je u postupku važno i da ostali aspekti života pate što manje. Nije tako velik problem ako uspije iz prve ali ako se ponavlja svakih mjesec, dva, e onda je *(bespotrebno)* čekanje uh-uh. Ja bih sve: i doktora stručnjaka i dobar lab ali i dobru organizaciju...nije to nemoguće ili nespojivo, ako postoji volja da se stvari srede.


*X*

Meni je baš naglasak na ovo bespotrebno! Naravno da ima situacija kada treba imati razumijevanja, ali ne da to bude standard.
U svom dugotrajnom bezuspješnom liječenju ima nas dosta koji se barem na poslu uspijemo afirmirati. Nije to adekvatna zamjena, ali barem nešto. Osim toga samo s jačom plaćom si mogu priuštiti privatnike.

----------


## andream

> Draga Andream,poštujem tvoj stav,gore izrečen,ali..za mene je bačen novac ići van jer ja sam sa 4 Gonala dnevno imala 4 folikula i samo 3 js..
> Dakle,ne moram ti pisat šta se zaključuje iz toga svega..a kad bih dodala da ako idemo van imamo još i putne troškove i sve ostalo..nisam sigurna da li bi to bila najbolja opcija za nas
> To što sam se odlučila sa privatni mpo-jel,kod nas,to ne znači da podržavam zakon,nego čisto razumski i financijski mpo van Hrvatske nije imao smisla-barem za mene..
> Tako da sve nas ne možeš svrstavat u isti koš..
> A ja ti želim svaki uspijeh i u Vinogradskoj


Ma naravno da vas ne svrstavam u isti koš, rekla sam ono što bih ja napravila - ja sam low resp. i zapravo mi se najviše isplati biti u državnim klinikama. A da nisam, išla bih van zbog zamrzavanja embrija.

----------


## mia74

Pa i meni se najviše isplatilo biti u državnim bolnicama,samo da mi je netko dao poštenu dozu hormona-isto kao i tebi na Menopure,sjeti se..
A to se naravno nije desilo..
Odlazak van je idealan,samo mi nije jasno šta bi mi zamrznuli ako sam low responder i imam 3 js :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## andream

Zato i pišem - za nas low r. bolje je vrtiti postupke u državnim bolnicama; s druge strane znam i razumijem čak i cure koje ne žele u stimulirane da im ne bacaju jajne stanice pa su u državnim bolnicama u prirodnjacima/polustimuliranima.
Drugo je sad pitanje davanje pune stimulacije, o tome ću pred idući postupak svakako porazgovarati s doktorom. Koliko čujem, Vinogradska i dalje nema gonale i to svakako nije dobra vijest.

----------


## mia74

Da..hvala Bogu da sam odvrtila svoje državne bolnice jer čim sam došla kod dr.R. i rekla mu svoje "uspijehe",odmah mi je u startu rekao da krečem sa 4 ampule dnevno..Sad i nije bitno jer je to dr.R. ili bilo koji drugi privatnik..Bitno je da mi je u državnoj bolnici ponuđena ista stimulacija kao i ona koja je dala katastrofalne rezultate-iz iste te bolnice..e sad da ne ispadne da pljujem po tim "državnim" doktorima,molim lijepo..a i druga je stvar i to što sam si ja mogla priuštiti privatnika...

----------


## mia74

I nadam se da ćeš uspiješno porazgovarat sa doktorom oko sljedeće stimulacije i da se konačno nešto promijeni na "pametno",ako je to moguće..
Ali se i nadam da ti sljedeća stimula. u 4.mj neće ni trebati :Yes:

----------


## andream

> I nadam se da ćeš uspiješno porazgovarat sa doktorom oko sljedeće stimulacije i da se konačno nešto promijeni na "pametno",ako je to moguće..
> Ali se i nadam da ti sljedeća stimula. u 4.mj neće ni trebati


Draga Mia, pozlatile ti se riječi. Mene tješi što s femarom reagiram bolje nego na menopure.
Evo neću više offtopicarit, poanta je da se u ovoj zavrzlami treba uistinu jako puno znati i odabrati što je za svakog za nas najbolje, naravno u skladu sa situacijom ali i financijama, na žalost.

----------


## Charlie

*ValaMala* naravno, postoje svakakve priče i ja uopće ne kažem da je vrijeme čekanja korelirano s (ne)ostvarivanjem trudnoće.

Slažem se s *andream*, nismo svi isti i treba svatko odabrati što je njemu najsmislenije, u skladu s dijagnozom i financijskim i drugim mogućnostima.

----------


## ivanova

> Meni dugo čekanje jako smeta. Obično za preglede i folikulometrije skočim s posla to obaviti i vrlo mi je važno da me dr. primi kada sam i naručeno (ok petnaestak minuta čekanja neće me ubiti). I moje vrijeme košta kao i doktorovo - kojeg ja plaćam. I nije istina da je samo jedan dr. divan, krasan, požrtvovan - ja sam promijenila više klinika i mogu za većinu reći da su takvi (osim što šute o zakonu kao...). Stvar je da se navikneš na jednog dr. i naravno da (a osobito ako kod njega ostvariš trudnoću) je najdivniji i najkrasniji ::


potpisujem!!!!!

----------


## radosna

Drage forumasice;
zeljela bih dati svoj pozitivni doprinos nadama i ocekivanjima svih sadasnjih i buducih mama... Naime upravo mi je uspio IVF, od prve, u poliklinici Vili. Presretna sam i nadam se da ce sve dalje biti uredu. Prije nekoliko godina (kad jos nije bilo ovog Zakona) takodjer sam bila tamo na IVFu i takodjer mi je od prve uspio,a sada se moja obitelj ponovo prosiruje.
Znam da je cijeli postupak pun neisvjesnosti, ali vidite da ima rezultata i drzim fige i zelim uspjeh svima koji pokusavaju! Drz'te se! Moze se uspjeti!

----------


## inna28

> 10.01. bila na drugom utzv. I eto sve je uredu, cula sam srce kako kuca. 7 tjedana i 4 dana. Sad sam napokon opustenija i ginekolog je zadovoljan iako je bio skeptican kod prvog utzv. Nadam se i dalje da ce biti sve ok. Pozdrav i sretno djevojke


Danna,što ti je dr.vidio na prvom ultrazvuku?Kod mene je isto na prvom bio dosta skeptičan-kao ne vidi srce,a već je trebalo biti.Ovaj tjedan idem ponovo.

----------


## ivanova

> Danna,što ti je dr.vidio na prvom ultrazvuku?Kod mene je isto na prvom bio dosta skeptičan-kao ne vidi srce,a već je trebalo biti.Ovaj tjedan idem ponovo.


pa s koliko si tocno isla na uzv? kazu da srce pocinje kucati oko 7.tjedna....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Radosna pa ti si stvarno dobar nick odabrala, 2 IVF-a i 2 trudnoće :Yes: 
Kad bi barem i meni tako krenulo

----------


## inna28

> pa s koliko si tocno isla na uzv? kazu da srce pocinje kucati oko 7.tjedna....


6+4....dr .je rekao da je već trebalo biti,ali da ponovim ultrazvuk.......napisao je da je vidljiva GV sa žumanjčanom vrećicom ali nesigurne cirkulacije...ma više ni sama ne znam :Sad:

----------


## ValaMala

> 6+4....dr .je rekao da je već trebalo biti,ali da ponovim ultrazvuk.......napisao je da je vidljiva GV sa žumanjčanom vrećicom ali nesigurne cirkulacije...ma više ni sama ne znam


Nemoj gubiti nadu i snagu, u puno čudnijim situacijama je ispalo sve ok, bude i kod tebe

----------


## sretna35

*radosna* čestitam od srca kad bi barem svi mi mogli imati takav skor 100% uspjeh MPO postupaka

*inna28* baš mi je žao za tvoju neizvjesnost, ali nekako osjećam da još ima nade ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## dani39

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima, neka svatko uzme za šta mu treba

ja sam danas dobila popis lijekova za IVF i uskoro krećemo u nove pobjede  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima, neka svatko uzme za šta mu treba
> 
> ja sam danas dobila popis lijekova za IVF i uskoro krećemo u nove pobjede


puno sreće želim :Yes:

----------


## snow.ml

evo da se i ja javim...vratila se od doktora...ipak su se moja dječica igrali skivača u stomaku...zadnji puta mi je vidio samo jedno a danas se pojavio i drugi, malo je manji ali u granicama normale :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## andream

snow, wow, volim takva iznenađenja.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepi nastavak T ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## miba

:Klap:  bravo snow-puno sreće za tvoje mrvice! Koliko sam skužila ti si kod dr L. i bila si na merionalu? Pitam jer mi je pred par dana kad sam kretala u postupak dr. rekao da ima dvije trudnice koje su bile na merionalu-pretpostavljam da si ti jedna od njih.

----------


## dani39

*sretna35*  :Kiss:  hvala!!!
*snow.ml* super  :Very Happy:  za mirnu i lijepu trudnoću ~~~~~~~~ do neba

----------


## snow.ml

> bravo snow-puno sreće za tvoje mrvice! Koliko sam skužila ti si kod dr L. i bila si na merionalu? Pitam jer mi je pred par dana kad sam kretala u postupak dr. rekao da ima dvije trudnice koje su bile na merionalu-pretpostavljam da si ti jedna od njih.


da, ja sam jeda od tih a druga je ,mislim da mi je rekao ,iz Bjelovara...

----------


## sretna35

*snow.ml* pa to su prekrasne vijesti  :Zaljubljen:  čestitam, lijepa su iznenađenja, naročito dvostruka

----------


## miba

Snow baš si me razveselila! Možda ja budem treća  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes: 
Kad si jučer bila gore kod dr.- možda smo se srele? U svakom slučaju
sretno i uživaj u svakom trenutku! Naravno sretno i svima ostalima!

----------


## snow.ml

> Snow baš si me razveselila! Možda ja budem treća 
> Kad si jučer bila gore kod dr.- možda smo se srele? U svakom slučaju
> sretno i uživaj u svakom trenutku! Naravno sretno i svima ostalima!


nisam ja bila na pregledu kod dr.L nego u Osijeku... tebi i ostalim čekalicama želim da u ovoj godini ostvarite svoje najveće želje :Saint:  :Saint: 

pusa svima!!!

----------


## Mona 20

> Snow baš si me razveselila! Možda ja budem treća 
> Kad si jučer bila gore kod dr.- možda smo se srele? U svakom slučaju
> sretno i uživaj u svakom trenutku! Naravno sretno i svima ostalima!


ja sam bila jučer, ona koju ste pustili zbog vlaka, a ti si?

----------


## miba

> ja sam bila jučer, ona koju ste pustili zbog vlaka, a ti si?


ja sam bila gore oko pola deset

----------


## Mona 20

a ja sam došla oko 10, sorry onda...

----------


## miba

> a ja sam došla oko 10, sorry onda...


ma ja sam u to vrijeme bila još gore , možda baš unutra pa te nisam
skužila ! U kojoj si sad fazi? 
Ja sam danas prošla ET :Very Happy:  - tri mala idijanca su osvojila tvrđavu-još samo da se ulogore (barem jedan) na nekih 9mj. :Rolling Eyes:  
Pozdrav svima!

----------


## sretna35

*miba* uspješno logorovanje ti želim

----------


## Mia Lilly

> *miba* uspješno logorovanje ti želim



i od mene

----------


## miba

hvala - bit će -mora biti -kaj ne?

----------


## Mia Lilly

> hvala - bit će -mora biti -kaj ne?


*Naravno*

----------


## Mona 20

> ma ja sam u to vrijeme bila još gore , možda baš unutra pa te nisam
> skužila ! U kojoj si sad fazi? 
> Ja sam danas prošla ET - tri mala idijanca su osvojila tvrđavu-još samo da se ulogore (barem jedan) na nekih 9mj. 
> Pozdrav svima!


onda smo se možda i nakratko vidjele, to si onda imala taj dan punkciju? Ako jesi, jeste to onda išli na blastice? Ako si bila na klomifenskom + gonalima (kao ja što bi sad trebala ići) kakve su ti bile stanice? Ja sam taj dan kad sam tamo bila došla na uzv 3. dan kako bi počela s klomifenima, ali mi je vidio cistu, pa sam sad na Cilestu do slijedećeg mjeseca. Držim fige da se ekipa udobno smjesti i ostane kod svoje mamice

----------


## miba

Mona 20
punkcija mi je bila u subotu, a ET u ponedjeljak 2. dan tako da nismo 
išli na blastice- navodno sad preferiraju ET 2. dan. Bila sam na merionalu i dobili smo 7js i od toga 3 vrlo dobra emb.-dalje ćemo vidjet-
nadamo se najboljem! Mislim da svemu tome treba imati puno sreće... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## miba

nego, gdje su nestale naše trudnice - nadam se da su dobro-fale njihova iskustva da nam daju  malo  poticaja i nade!
pozdrav svima!

----------


## Mona 20

miba, jesi išla u postupak s klomifenima i merionalima ili? koju štopericu si primila?

----------


## miba

> miba, jesi išla u postupak s klomifenima i merionalima ili? koju štopericu si primila?


bila sam na merionalima, a štoperica brevactid 5000, poslije punkcije 
brevactid 1500, sad poslije ET trebam primiti još 2 puta brevactid 1500
i decapeptyl 0.1

----------


## ruža82

> bila sam na merionalima, a štoperica brevactid 5000, poslije punkcije 
> brevactid 1500, sad poslije ET trebam primiti još 2 puta brevactid 1500
> i decapeptyl 0.1


evo oprostite, ali ne kužim. ja sam još novija, pa ću pitati. štoperica brevactid to kužim, a zašto se daje brevactid poslije punkcije i poslije transfera??

----------


## Mali Mimi

Zbog potpore žutom tijelu se daje uz naravno utrogestane, to je kod nekih klinika ili  MPO-vaca uobičajena procedura, ja sam prošla 4 klinike u 2 to ne prakticiraju

----------


## ivica_k

cure, pratim temu krajičkom oka, ali ne mogu ne primjetiti da jedna klinika ima 100% uspješnost oplodnje na 3 js, tj. svima se vraćaju 3 zametka, pa se pitam "u kom grmu leži zec" :Rolling Eyes: 
zanima je jel nekome ostalo js za zamirzavanje? ništa ne insinuiram, samo sam znatiželjna :Embarassed:

----------


## miba

ja osobno baš i nisam bila previše zainteresirana za zamrzavanje js, a koliko sam skužila ni dr. nije previše optimističan po tom pitanju-ali rade  i to se posebno plaća, a uspjeh :Rolling Eyes:  Vidim da sad ima dosta cura u postupcima sa zamrznutim js pa ćemo vidjet rezultate -naravno ja im želim da uspiju - možda tad i ja promijenim mišljenje :Yes:

----------


## Mona 20

> bila sam na merionalima, a štoperica brevactid 5000, poslije punkcije 
> brevactid 1500, sad poslije ET trebam primiti još 2 puta brevactid 1500
> i decapeptyl 0.1


ako sam dobro skužila, znači primila si ukupno 4 štoperice? Ako je tako, onda je to novo, jer sam dosada primala jednu štopericu prije punkcije i dvije poslije transfera i naravno 1 decapeptyl.

----------


## morskavila

> ja osobno baš i nisam bila previše zainteresirana za zamrzavanje js, a koliko sam skužila ni dr. nije previše optimističan po tom pitanju-ali rade  i to se posebno plaća, a uspjeh Vidim da sad ima dosta cura u postupcima sa zamrznutim js pa ćemo vidjet rezultate -naravno ja im želim da uspiju - možda tad i ja promijenim mišljenje


Zna li netko kolika je cijena postupka sa smrznutim stanicama?

----------


## miba

mona 20
mislim da je to idvidualno- i ja sam u prošlom postupku primila 3 brev. i 1dec. ali s obzirom na konačni rezultat (missed ab.)trebalo je nešto
mijenjati pa možda uspije :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mona 20

:Zaljubljen: držim fige da uspije

----------


## science

:Smile: )) Proslijedile su me druge forumašice na ovu temu jer trebam pomoć...naime, nedostaje mi jaaako malo suprefacta pa ako netko od vas ima ili znate da bilo tko ima - please - javite mi jer u naš prvi postupak idemo za 10-ak dana  :Smile: ))) hvala vam curke, kako god bilo  :Smile: ))))

----------


## science

snow_ml  :Smile:  prvo čestitke, a drugo javljam ti se jer su mi kazali da ti možda imaš malo suprefakta da ti je ostalo  :Smile: )) mi idemo u postupak za 10 -ak dana i ako imaš ili znaš nekog, please javi se na 098 993 77 33  :Smile: ))) tnx  :Smile: ))))

----------


## laky

> Zna li netko kolika je cijena postupka sa smrznutim stanicama?


3700

----------


## laky

> 3700


FET je toliko

----------


## science

Drage cure, hvala vam što ste se javljale za suprefact  :Smile: ) *udomila sam ga*!! Sad samo malo sreće....  :Smile: )))

----------


## MAJA14

Cure želim svima snagu da nakon neuspjeha idu ponovo u postupak.Snow.ml čestitam!Ja sam imala biokem.trudnoću beta rasla i onda bum pad i strava razočaranje i tuga.Najveću podršku i motiv da idem dalje dobila sam od dr.L i njemu jedno veliko HVALA...napomenio mi je da ćemo pokušati jedan prirodni postupak,pa me zanima kako to ide i kolika je cijena...Hvala,ja još čekam svoju bebu i neću odustati...iako je ponekad teško al vjerujem da to moje suborke najbolje znaju

----------


## inna28

Mene isto zanima cijena prirodnog postupka kod dr.L budući da planiramo ponovno pokušati.Neki dan sam došla iz bolnice,imala sam kiretažu....ne moram ni govoriti kako se osjećam,ali bez obzira, još uvijek se nadam  i vjerujem da ću jednom dočekati svoju bebicu.Svim curama držim fige!

----------


## MAJA14

> Mene isto zanima cijena prirodnog postupka kod dr.L budući da planiramo ponovno pokušati.Neki dan sam došla iz bolnice,imala sam kiretažu....ne moram ni govoriti kako se osjećam,ali bez obzira, još uvijek se nadam  i vjerujem da ću jednom dočekati svoju bebicu.Svim curama držim fige!


 Žao mi je zbog kiretaže,drži se...meni je to visilo nad glavom ali nasreću sam to izbjegla...glupo je reći al iako boli moramo izdržati i nastaviti s borbom i naravno moramo vjerovati da će i naše bebe stići

----------


## tikica_69

Ovo je neka nova privatna poliklinika koja se bavi MPO???  http://www.betaplus.hr/uploads/pdf/P...20za%20IVF.pdf

----------


## miba

ina28  :Love:  nadam se da si dobro, a što se cijene prirodnog postupka tiče probaj prolistati prijašnje postove na ovoj topici - mislim da se u 12.mj. pisalo o tome a navedene su i cijene. Sad se lijepo odmaraj i ugađaj si što više-brzo ćeš doći do novog postupka! :Saint: 
Pozdrav svima i još jednom pitam pa di su naše trudnice- snow, ivanova i druge helou :Grin:

----------


## mare41

tikica, to ti je ovo: http://www.novamed.hr/ginekologija.html

----------


## Charlie

Cure mislim da je kod dr. L cijena prirodnog 4500 kuna a polustimuliranog  oko 6250, ako se dobro sjećam.

----------


## tikica_69

> tikica, to ti je ovo: http://www.novamed.hr/ginekologija.html


Pa koliko imena imaju?  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

Ekipa mi se nimalo ne sviđa..  :Sad:  brrr!

----------


## sretna35

inna28 i maja14 baš mi žao, ali nakon što se odmorite idemo u nove pobjede, zar ne?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ne kužim ni ja ovo s 2 imena. Očito je to klinika u klinici (Betaplus u Novamedu). Kao što je npr. ginekološka klinika Cito u Splitu zapravo u velikoj poliklinici Kalajđić.

Ono što mene buni je da oni opisuju postupak mpo, i tu najnormalnije pišu o zamrzavanju zametaka, a zamrzavanje jajnih stanica se ne spominje.

----------


## MAJA14

> inna28 i maja14 baš mi žao, ali nakon što se odmorite idemo u nove pobjede, zar ne?


Hvala,malo odmoriti pa ajmo sve ponovo...

----------


## taca70

[QUOTE=AuroraBlu;1804055


Ono što mene buni je da oni opisuju postupak mpo, i tu najnormalnije pišu o zamrzavanju zametaka, a zamrzavanje jajnih stanica se ne spominje.[/QUOTE]
Možda je njima sve to isto.... :Grin:

----------


## mare157

Da, ovo je nevjerovatno da pišu o zamrzavanju zametaka. Trebalo bi ih nazvati pa vidjeti da li su normalni. A možda imaju posebnu dozvolu ili blagoslov g.D.M.  :Laughing:  
Ja odradila jučer punkciju kod dr L. Sad čekam poziv da mi vrate moje bebice!

----------


## sretna35

*mare157 sretno*

----------


## ValaMala

> Da, ovo je nevjerovatno da pišu o zamrzavanju zametaka. Trebalo bi ih nazvati pa vidjeti da li su normalni. A možda imaju posebnu dozvolu ili blagoslov g.D.M.  
> Ja odradila jučer punkciju kod dr L. Sad čekam poziv da mi vrate moje bebice!


Koliko j.s.?

----------


## nangaparbat

> Ovo je neka nova privatna poliklinika koja se bavi MPO??? http://www.betaplus.hr/uploads/pdf/P...20za%20IVF.pdf


Da, to je nova poliklinika koja će se baviti MPO. Uskoro će biti otvorena.
A ovo je stara brošura, od prije nekoliko godina pa se zato spominje zamrzavanje zametaka.

----------


## nangaparbat

> Možda je njima sve to isto....


To je napisano prije nekoliko godina, dok je još zamrzavanje zametaka bila najnormalnija stvar, a zamrzavanje stanica nije postojalo....

----------


## AuroraBlu

> To je napisano prije nekoliko godina, dok je još zamrzavanje zametaka bila najnormalnija stvar, a zamrzavanje stanica nije postojalo....



Ali cijela stranica je nova novcata, pa zar nisu mogli provjeriti što stavljaju na nju?!?! Treba ih nazvat i pitat.

----------


## mare157

> Koliko j.s.?


Dobili smo 5 js. Nije neko bogatstvo, ali je kvaliteta vrhunska  :Laughing: 
*sretna35* HVALA!!
Evo upravo je dr zvao da dođemo po dječicu!!! Danas je 2dpt. Ništa nisam pitala, neznam koliko ih je, neznam ništa jer mi ionako nije bitno. Bez obzira na kvalitetu i start, ja sam sigurna dasu to moja djeca!!!

----------


## ivanova

> Ovo je neka nova privatna poliklinika koja se bavi MPO???  http://www.betaplus.hr/uploads/pdf/P...20za%20IVF.pdf


beta plus je klinika od dr dmitrovic koja je radila u ivf poliklinici i koja je zasluzna za moje 2 bebe u busici... svakom bi ju preporucila jet dr je SUPEEEEER

----------


## ivanova

> ina28  nadam se da si dobro, a što se cijene prirodnog postupka tiče probaj prolistati prijašnje postove na ovoj topici - mislim da se u 12.mj. pisalo o tome a navedene su i cijene. Sad se lijepo odmaraj i ugađaj si što više-brzo ćeš doći do novog postupka!
> Pozdrav svima i još jednom pitam pa di su naše trudnice- snow, ivanova i druge helou


evo mene evo,opet sam bila u bolnici,nikao ja na zelenu granu...malo sam bila prokrvarila al sve je ok s bebicama...imam neki hematomcic pa trebam mirovat.
radili mi urinokulturu i imam prokletu e.coli i jedan dr mi kaze da odmah pocnem s antibioticima a drugi da pricekam 12 tj.sto je za 8 dana i sad ne znam sta napraviti. jel netko mozda bolje upucen???

----------


## ValaMala

> Dobili smo 5 js. Nije neko bogatstvo, ali je kvaliteta vrhunska 
> *sretna35* HVALA!!
> Evo upravo je dr zvao da dođemo po dječicu!!! Danas je 2dpt. Ništa nisam pitala, neznam koliko ih je, neznam ništa jer mi ionako nije bitno. Bez obzira na kvalitetu i start, ja sam sigurna dasu to moja djeca!!!


Prekrasno, vjeruj mi 5 j.s. je bogatstvo! Sretno

----------


## snow.ml

> evo mene evo,opet sam bila u bolnici,nikao ja na zelenu granu...malo sam bila prokrvarila al sve je ok s bebicama...imam neki hematomcic pa trebam mirovat.
> radili mi urinokulturu i imam prokletu e.coli i jedan dr mi kaze da odmah pocnem s antibioticima a drugi da pricekam 12 tj.sto je za 8 dana i sad ne znam sta napraviti. jel netko mozda bolje upucen???


kako si saznala da si dobila bakteriju? kakve imaš nuspojave?...ja dva dana slabije mokrim ali ne osijećam peckanje...a dr me naručio za pregled tek za dva tjedna, dali bi mu se trebala javiti prije?

mare157 sretno... :Saint:  :Saint:

----------


## ivanova

*snow* ma ja ti nemam ama bas nikakve nuspojave nego kako sam bila u bolnici napravili su mi urinokulturu,inace ne bi ni znala....

----------


## laky

> evo mene evo,opet sam bila u bolnici,nikao ja na zelenu granu...malo sam bila prokrvarila al sve je ok s bebicama...imam neki hematomcic pa trebam mirovat.
> radili mi urinokulturu i imam prokletu e.coli i jedan dr mi kaze da odmah pocnem s antibioticima a drugi da pricekam 12 tj.sto je za 8 dana i sad ne znam sta napraviti. jel netko mozda bolje upucen???


ja bih sačekala 12 tjedana a do tad čaj bilo koji i ako ti ima tko napraviti mix češnjak i vino da pijes pa malu čašicu super je za e.coli

----------


## ivanova

*laky* pa to joa nisam cula.... u kojem omjeru se to radi i koliko bi trebala popiti dnevno?

----------


## Danna

> evo mene evo,opet sam bila u bolnici,nikao ja na zelenu granu...malo sam bila prokrvarila al sve je ok s bebicama...imam neki hematomcic pa trebam mirovat.
> radili mi urinokulturu i imam prokletu e.coli i jedan dr mi kaze da odmah pocnem s antibioticima a drugi da pricekam 12 tj.sto je za 8 dana i sad ne znam sta napraviti. jel netko mozda bolje upucen???


Drzi se, ja cu ovih dana vaditi krv i urin. Bolje pricekaj 12 tj.

----------


## laky

> *laky* pa to joa nisam cula.... u kojem omjeru se to radi i koliko bi trebala popiti dnevno?


ma malu čašicu onu najmanju a moram pitati frendicu njoj je mama pravila .imas pp

----------


## Mona 20

Snow.ml. jedno pitanje - vidim da si ti bila kod našeg dragog dr. L., pa me zanima da li on ET radi s uzv i koliko dana mirovanja ti savjetuje, ze koji dan betu treba vaditi (naravno sve prema njemu)? I još me nešto zanima, koliko si injekcija (štoperica i decapeptyla primila nakon punkcije? 
E sad sam te stvarno zagnjavila, sorry :Embarassed: 

p.s. blago tebi s tvoje dvije mrvice, e što bih ja da imam makar jednu :Heart:

----------


## snow.ml

> Snow.ml. jedno pitanje - vidim da si ti bila kod našeg dragog dr. L., pa me zanima da li on ET radi s uzv i koliko dana mirovanja ti savjetuje, ze koji dan betu treba vaditi (naravno sve prema njemu)? I još me nešto zanima, koliko si injekcija (štoperica i decapeptyla primila nakon punkcije? 
> E sad sam te stvarno zagnjavila, sorry
> 
> p.s. blago tebi s tvoje dvije mrvice, e što bih ja da imam makar jednu


Mona20 neznam dali radi ET sa UZV, nisam gledala nit se razumijem,samo znam da mi je biologica rekla da moram biti jako mirna kod vraćanja jer on ih stavlja na točno određeno mjesto..ako se imalo pomaknem odmah su manje mogućnosti..a to je rekla iz razloga što sam na punkciji bila jako nemirna, jako me bolilo pa nisam više mogla izdržati...
što se tiče mirovanja, usmeno kaže da se miruje 4 dana a imaš pravo na bolovanje do vađenja bete...jer on na otpusnom napiše mirovanje...

beta se vadi 14 dan od transfera... poslje transfera on prepiše tri inekcije...neznam im sada imena...jadna je drugi dan transfera, druga mislim treći dan...i treća sedmi dan...od toga svega ja sam primila samo prvu a ostale nisam jer sam odmah osjetila da me hvata hiperstimulacija...

a što se tiče dvojki...čekamo sljedeći pregled da vidimo dali nam se druga bebica izlaktala jer je puno manja od prve, ima malo plodne vode oko sebe...nadam se da će dostići i ostati praviti društvo braci ili seki :Love: 

želim tebi i naravno ostalim curkama da imate barem  :Heart:  ispod svoga  :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

Može li mi netko objasniti koja je razlika u poslu doktora i ostalih popratnih "službi" kod polustimuliranog i stimuliranog postupka. Zanima me razlika u cijeni. I onako maksimalno uzmu 3 stanice.

Ok, ako se zamrzava onda cijena treba biti posebna za zamrzavanje a ne da li ćete se pikati ili piti tabliete ili neki mix....   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mona 20

*Snow.ml.*  hvala ti na ovim informacijama i na dobrim željama, držim fige da bebice ostanu na okupu... :Love:

----------


## sretna35

> Može li mi netko objasniti koja je razlika u poslu doktora i ostalih popratnih "službi" kod polustimuliranog i stimuliranog postupka. Zanima me razlika u cijeni. I onako maksimalno uzmu 3 stanice.
> 
> Ok, ako se zamrzava onda cijena treba biti posebna za zamrzavanje a ne da li ćete se pikati ili piti tabliete ili neki mix....


Draga Dodirko,

kod full stimulacije treba jako paziti razvoj situacije jer je to potpuno umjetni ciklus tj. strani hormoni se unose u tijelo ¸i oni direktno proizvode stanice (lako dođe do HS ako se ne pazi, veće mogu biti posljedice za opće zdravlje, ponekd je potrebno i svakodnevno praćenje UZV-om)

nešto je manje posla kod polustimulacija jer preparati koji se koriste u takvim postupcima npr. klomifen citrat i femara potiču naše žlijezde na lučenje hormona, to je dakle uticaj na naše prirodne hormone koje imamo u tijelu + ne koristi se supresija

kod full prirodnjaka je najlakše i ima najmanje posla jer se samo prati prirodan ciklus, detektira ovulacija punktira folikul ili najboljoj situaciji dva i dalje je postupak isti

analizom gore navedenog proizlazi da je razliika u smaoj količini posla. ali i odgovornosti i stručnosti kada liječnik u svoje ruke preuzima potpuno funkcioniranje jajnika, supresijom ubja tvoje prirodne horone, te kreira umjetni ciklus koji za cilj ima prikupljenje najvećeg mogućeg broja zrelih jajnih stanica

----------


## Jesen82

drage moje,

ja sam od danas službeno pikalica i krećemo po našu bebicu kod najdražeg doktora L.
krenuli smo s jednom ampulom gonala dnevno pa ćemo vidjeti kako će ići jer se doktor boji hiperstimulacije pa ću dolaziti svaki dan

veliki poljubac svima :Smile:

----------


## azrijelka36

*jesen*..držim fige!

----------


## sretna35

> *jesen*..držim fige!


jesen sretno!!!!najsretnije!!!

----------


## Jesen82

cure hvala vam na lijepim željama

Sretna tebi posebno veliki poljubac šaljem :Wink:

----------


## sretna35

> cure hvala vam na lijepim željama
> 
> Sretna tebi posebno veliki poljubac šaljem


s ljubavlju ga primam

----------


## Jesen82

> s ljubavlju ga primam


 :Heart:

----------


## aslan

aloha cure evo i ja nakon stanke od dva ciklusa krecem u svoj cetvrti postupak, ali ovaj put polustimulirani pa cemo vidjeti sto ce biti s tim klomifencicima... od sutra pijem klomifen, za sest dana kontrola. kod dr L. ( od pocetka do kraja!)

----------


## Jesen82

aslan puno sreće želim :Smile:  ja sam trenutno kod doca, stimulirani ciklus, isto svaki dan kontrola..

usput da pitam.. da li je netko od roda bio danas samnom u 8 kod dr-. L u čekaoni' :Grin:

----------


## Ana1201

Pozz svima,evo ja danas bila na svojim prvim konzultacijama.Bili smo u poliklinici IVF i zasad mi se sviđaju jako,biolog mi je super,sve fino objasnio, tako da sad čekam mengu pa onda obavit sve potrebe pretrage i u postupak. Idemo na icsi pa ako tko ima iskustva kako sa postupkom tako i sa poliklinikom,molim da mi pojasni.

----------


## sarahkay

Pozdrav i od mene! Već vas neko vrijeme pratim, a sad kad se približava moj prvi postupak skupila sam hrabrost da se prijavim i ubacim u vaše društvo. Danas sam obavila shoping u Mađarskoj i lijekovi za postupak kod Dr. L su na broju. Molim informaciju obavlja li se u IVF centru punkcija testisa i jel netlko imao s tim iskustva te kolika je cijena postupka?

----------


## MAJA14

> aloha cure evo i ja nakon stanke od dva ciklusa krecem u svoj cetvrti postupak, ali ovaj put polustimulirani pa cemo vidjeti sto ce biti s tim klomifencicima... od sutra pijem klomifen, za sest dana kontrola. kod dr L. ( od pocetka do kraja!)


aslan želim ti sreću...i molim te da mi pojasniš malo taj postupak i ako znaš cijenu,ja sam imala biokem.trudnoću pa mi L.savjetuje taj postupak idući ciklus.Hvala

----------


## ValaMala

*aslan*, možeš li mi reći koliko klomifena piješ tih pet dana? I jel to sve što primaš od lijekova za polustimulirani? Također, ne znam smije li se ovdje pisati lova, ali koliko je cijela polustimuliranog kod dr. L.? Vibrice svima!

----------


## Charlie

Polustimulirani je 6250 kn, ako se dobro sjećam, pisali smo već par puta.

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala, nisi mi odgovorila na pitanje o klomifenima?

----------


## sarahkay

Pozz!
Još jednom ponavljam pitanje svim pacijenticama dr L. ( a pogotovo Danni- vidjela sam u potpisu da je rađena TESA te da je postupak uspio, čestitam!) može li se dogovoriti TESA ili neki sličan postupak u slučaju da mm bude pod prevelikim pritiskom pa ne bude drugačije mogao dati svoj doprinos. Naime ovo nam je prvi postupak pa sam prilično u strahu kako će to sve ići i kako će se mm koji se užasava doktora reagirati. Također pitanje svim curama koje su bile na Merionalu (to će biti i moja terapija) kako ste ga podnosile (namjeravala sam raditi do punkcije) te koje dane ciklusa dr L. obično naručuje na preglede (meni je za sad spomenuo samo da se vidimo 3. dan ciklusa) i koliko pregleda obično ima do punkcije? Sorry na opsežnom postu.

----------


## Mona 20

Miba, jako mi je žao  :Sad:  znam kako ti je, prošla sam to puno puta i mogu ti samo reći da si svakim postupkom sve bliže i bliže svom cilju, a što se tiče stručnosti doktora, ne moraš se bojati, bila si u najboljim rukama. Znam da boli, ali proći će... :Love:

----------


## Charlie

> Pozz!
> Još jednom ponavljam pitanje svim pacijenticama dr L. ( a pogotovo Danni- vidjela sam u potpisu da je rađena TESA te da je postupak uspio, čestitam!) može li se dogovoriti TESA ili neki sličan postupak u slučaju da mm bude pod prevelikim pritiskom pa ne bude drugačije mogao dati svoj doprinos. Naime ovo nam je prvi postupak pa sam prilično u strahu kako će to sve ići i kako će se mm koji se užasava doktora reagirati. Također pitanje svim curama koje su bile na Merionalu (to će biti i moja terapija) kako ste ga podnosile (namjeravala sam raditi do punkcije) te koje dane ciklusa dr L. obično naručuje na preglede (meni je za sad spomenuo samo da se vidimo 3. dan ciklusa) i koliko pregleda obično ima do punkcije? Sorry na opsežnom postu.


*Sarahkay* možete donijeti sjeme od doma, i odmah ga predate u laboratorij čim dođete na obradu, tako da ako mu je bed ne mora davati "doprinos" tamo. 
Druge odgovore ne znam. Sretno!

----------


## inna28

> Pozdrav i od mene! Već vas neko vrijeme pratim, a sad kad se približava moj prvi postupak skupila sam hrabrost da se prijavim i ubacim u vaše društvo. Danas sam obavila shoping u Mađarskoj i lijekovi za postupak kod Dr. L su na broju. Molim informaciju obavlja li se u IVF centru punkcija testisa i jel netlko imao s tim iskustva te kolika je cijena postupka?


sarahkay,punkcija testisa se obavlja u IVF centru-i nije strašno.moj muž ju je odlično podnio :Smile: .Mi smo išli na ICSI(9200+hormoni) i postupak je bio uspješan,samo što se kod nas plod nije nastavio razvijati(ali to je sad neka druga priča)Uglavnom,ne boj se,u odličnim si rukama.Ako te još nešto zanima,pitaj.Želim ti puno sreće,drži se!

----------


## sarahkay

Charlie i Inna28, hvala puno! Sve su informacije korisne jer me na trenutke hvata panika pa su me baš razvedrile vaše riječi podrške. Inna28, stvarno mi je žao radi tvog ishoda, ali postignuta trudnoća je također uspjeh zbog čega vjerujem da je dr L. pravi izbor za nas i naravno, da je i kod tebe nova trudnoća samo pitanje vremena. Ja ga, na žalost, zbog godina nemam baš puno, pa se nekako nadam da će nam se od prve posrećiti.

----------


## miba

mona 20-hvala -da teško je... sad mi se čini da sam samo sve dalje od svog cilja a to boli...

----------


## sretna35

> mona 20-hvala -da teško je... sad mi se čini da sam samo sve dalje od svog cilja a to boli...


draga miba ponekad tako izgleda, ali vjeruj ti se ipak sve više približavaš svom cilju

----------


## Bebel

> *aslan*, možeš li mi reći koliko klomifena piješ tih pet dana? I jel to sve što primaš od lijekova za polustimulirani? Također, ne znam smije li se ovdje pisati lova, ali koliko je cijela polustimuliranog kod dr. L.? Vibrice svima!


Ja sam ih koristila na sljedeći način:
-2 kom od 3-7dc
-od 8dc do 10dc (i taj dan) 1 kom + 2 kom Gonala.

Cijene su cure navodile već par puta pa prođi malo po temi.
Sretno

----------


## aslan

Maja 14 ja sam isto imala biokemijsku u zadnjem postupku a prije toga missed ab, te jedan postupak s betom 0. dr L je sad predlozio polustimulirani,  pijem samo klomifen od 3-eg do 7-og dana ciklusa i to svako jutro po dvije tablete. sutra sam na pregledu kod dr, rekao mi je da ce tek sutra vidjeti kako sam reagirala na klomifen pa ako bude vise jajnih stanica onda mi mozda ukljuci i par gonala. tako da ti ja nista jos tocno ne znam.cijenu nisam pitala jer sam procitala vec prije na forumu da je cijena oko 6500kn. nadam se da ce sutra biti dobre vijesti ali isto me i strah...

----------


## miba

aslan -koliko si pauzirala i da li ti je zadnji postupak bio puna stimulacija
ili...

----------


## miba

općenito pitanje -koliko treba pauzirati nakon stimuliranog zna li netko?

----------


## Mona 20

> općenito pitanje -koliko treba pauzirati nakon stimuliranog zna li netko?


miba, do slijedećeg stimuliranog bi trebalo pauzirati 6 mjeseci (pod uvjetom da nije bilo hiperstimulacije, jer onda i duže), ali se za to vrijeme, tj. već nakon 2,3 mjeseca može ići u polustimulirane. Moj zadnji stimulirani je bio u 10. mjesecu prošle godine i sad idem u polustimulirani.

----------


## MAJA14

> Maja 14 ja sam isto imala biokemijsku u zadnjem postupku a prije toga missed ab, te jedan postupak s betom 0. dr L je sad predlozio polustimulirani,  pijem samo klomifen od 3-eg do 7-og dana ciklusa i to svako jutro po dvije tablete. sutra sam na pregledu kod dr, rekao mi je da ce tek sutra vidjeti kako sam reagirala na klomifen pa ako bude vise jajnih stanica onda mi mozda ukljuci i par gonala. tako da ti ja nista jos tocno ne znam.cijenu nisam pitala jer sam procitala vec prije na forumu da je cijena oko 6500kn. nadam se da ce sutra biti dobre vijesti ali isto me i strah...


 Hvala aslan,od srca ti želim svu sreću,budi hrabra i bit će sve ok...vjerovatno ću i ja idući ciklus u postupak...zanima me cijena jer ako to propadne u 6.mj.bi mogla na stimulirani a ne znam ima li šanse da naš doktor počne radit preko hzzo...pozzz i svima želim sreću

----------


## aslan

miba ja sam ti u zadnjem postupku bila u 12.tom mjesecu, znaci preskocila sam jedan mjesec i sad u polustimulirani, zadnji mi je bio puna stimulacija (tri gonala svaki dan, sprej, hiramicin, vaginalete... )
jucer sam bila kod dr L. i na klomifene mi je dodao i po dva gonala do srijede kad bi trebala biti punkcija...
MAJA 14 dok znadnem cijenu javim se!

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Ja sam tu-u kutiću...pratim vas i vibram...i planiram u 4.mjesecu kod dr.L....svima :Love:

----------


## hrki

BOKIĆ!
CIJENA STIMULIRANOG IVF POSTUPKA JE 9250,00 KOD DR.L.
TO JE NARAVNO BEZ LIJEKOVA.

JA "75 -PCOS
MM"74 -SVE OK
1 AIH 03/10 VV-NIŠTA
2 AIH 12/10 IVF CENTAR-NIŠTA
1 IVF IVF CENTAR-punkcija 12.02.10.

----------


## fochs@29

evo curke da se i ja malo javim...dugo me nije bilo a i svasta me pogodilo...imala sam lagano krvarenje prije dva tjedna kao da cu dobiti mengu, pa su mi pojačani utrici i strogo strogo mirovanje, a usput sam se i prehladila te nisam mogla nista od lijekova inace sam alergična na lijekove za prehladu.....
sada polako dolazim sebi...čekam više to proljeće....
ali moja najveca sreca - bebica je o.k.

zao mi je i suosjećam se s *innom28* ......jer i ona i *snow.ml* su mi s terminima punkcija u 12 mj. najbliže....

inače* snow.ml* kako si ti???kako tvoje bebice ??

a svim drugim curama čekalicama bete puno, puno srece od srca zelim za ovo Valentinovo !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Cure, danas sam dobila mail od dr. koja je koliko ja znam prije radila u IVF poliklinici:

_Poštovani,_ 

_zahvaljujem vam na strpljenju, te lijepim željama i podršci nakon zadnjeg e-maila. Danas je Poliklinika BetaPlus prošla komisiju Ministarstva zdravstva i dobila dozvolu za rad, te možemo početi naručivati._ 

_Naručuje se na telefon 5580 250 ili e-mail_ _poliklinika@betaplus.hr__, a postoji i online obrazac za naručivanje. Na_ _www.betaplus.hr__ je i cjenik, karta kako nas naći, i ostale korisne informacije. Adresa poliklinike je Avenija Većeslava Holjevca 23, u prostoru zdravstvenog centra Novamed (__www.novamed.hr__)._ 

_Tijekom slijedećeg tjedna vjerujem da ćemo potpisati ugovore sa svim privatnim osiguranjima (jer to nije bilo moguće prije nego MZSS izda dozvolu za rad), pa se nadam da ćemo od 21.2.2011. primati takve uputnice._ 

_Uz želju da se ponovno vidimo, lijepi pozdrav_

_Romana Dmitrović_

Izgleda da se otvara nova privatna klinika :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## taca70

Bugaboo, već smo pisale da je dr. Dmitrović otišla iz IVF poliklinike u Novamed. Kako to da si dobila taj mail, ne mogu povezati konce.

----------


## mare41

Ja pretpostavljam da se privatna osiguranja odnose na redovne preglede. Ovaj tekst mi se ne čini da je povezan s MPO.

----------


## Marnie

I ja to mislim - čak na njihovoj internet stranici se uopće ne spominje da rade MPO postupke. Vjerojatno moraju ishoditi dozvole za MPO

----------


## AuroraBlu

Spominje se: http://www.betaplus.hr/medicinski-po...-oplodnja.html

----------


## ksena28

zanimljivo... ako netko bude išao k njoj, pliz neka nam što prije ispriča svoja iskustva (ili ako je bila kod nje, kakva je doktorica)...

----------


## bugaboo

> Bugaboo, već smo pisale da je dr. Dmitrović otišla iz IVF poliklinike u Novamed. Kako to da si dobila taj mail, ne mogu povezati konce.


Dok je bila u IVF poliklinici prije godinu dana sam joj pisala na mail i raspitivala se o pravnom i psiholoskom savjetovanju za MPO (jer smo to htjeli privatno obaviti) i od tada mi stizu mailovi od nje koje salje valjda svima u adresaru pa sam tako i to dobila.

----------


## ivanova

doktorica je prepredobra,meni je 2 puta radila ivf (ovaj zadnji dobitni)i otkrila dermoidnu cistu koju nitko prije nije vidio. jako je njezna. poslala je i meni mail ali kako sam vec dugo u ivf pol.ne da mi se ijenjat a i daleko mi je ta nova poliklinika..
uglavnom tko god odluci ici kod nje nece pogrijesiti!

----------


## Palcicazg

Meni je dr D. bila ginekologica u domu zdravlja, al davno. Znam da sam bila oduševljena s njom, nježna, detaljna, sve objasni. 

Koliko znam, radila je s najboljima, 
još kad bi privatnim klinikama omogućili da koji postupak odradimo kod njih a plati HZZO  :Smile:

----------


## nangaparbat

Ja potpisujem palcicazg i ivanova, doktorica Dmitrovic je super!!!

----------


## pepy26

Cure,koliko ste platila lijekove? 
koliko se otprilike kreče raspon? 

hvala vam na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

pitanje za cure koje ste bile kod dr. L u postupku IVF....koliko ste nakon transfera morale mirovati, mislim u smislu bolovanja? ja sam u očekivanju transfera...

----------


## Mia Lilly

Mirovala sam četiri puta sve do bete. I ništa. Peti puta sam išla raditi dva dana nakon transfera i beta je bila pozitivna.

----------


## mare157

> pitanje za cure koje ste bile kod dr. L u postupku IVF....koliko ste nakon transfera morale mirovati, mislim u smislu bolovanja? ja sam u očekivanju transfera...


Ovisi kad ti bude transfer i šta ti vrate. Dr će ti reći kako da se ponašaš. Meni je na moje čuđenje (jer mi do sad nitko nije to savjetovao nego da se ponašam "normalno") rekao da skroz mirujem nekih 7 dana poslije transfera, da se dižem i sjedim na tvrdom (stolici) samo za jesti i za wc. Nakon toga da se mogu kretati, šetati, raditi šta mi paše, ali nikakav napor.
E sad, i ja sam bila mišljenja da netreba mirovati tako strogo i dva transfera prije sam uživala, šetala, išla okolo, ništa previše, ali nisam baš mirovala i oba puta nismo uspjeli iako su mi u MB vračene 2 super blastice. Ovaj put sam baš odležala i beta mi je u potpisu. Još uvijek mirujem.
Sad iz ove pozicije bi ti savjetovala da miruješ, ali ako nije suđeno ili ako nije dobar zametak ili kako god želiš, možeš raditi šta hoćeš i neće se uloviti.

Nadam se da si nam slijedeća trudnica IVF Centra!!

----------


## snow.ml

nisam se prije htjela javljati dok ne odem na pregled i znam pravu sliku...jučer sam bila na pregledu i nažalost jednom od bebica je stalno srce :Saint: ...dr. kaže da je tako bolje jer da se to dogodilo za mjesec dana već bi stvaralo probleme ovom drugom...
zato se ova okreće, maše i sva je razigrana :Klap:  :Klap: ne mogu vjerovati da već ima sve organe...jednostavno sam oduševljena :Very Happy: 

želim svima vama da to vidite i to u ovoj godini...jer sada vidim kako je to prekrasno i sve zaslužujete ovaj osjećaj

SRETNO!!!

----------


## Charlie

Vezano za mirovanje, najbolje poslušati doktora jer sigurno imaju razloga zašto kažu jedno, ili drugo. Recimo meni je baš dr. L. rekao da mirovanje nema nikakve veze i da se ponašam normalno, samo da izbjegavam veće tjelesne napore. Isto su mi rekli i u Mb, isto sam se ponašala, jednom je uspjelo, jednom nije, tako da je očito bilo do embrija.

*snow* kad je već moralo tako biti, bitno da je druga bebica živahna i zdrava!!!

----------


## Marnie

> Spominje se: http://www.betaplus.hr/medicinski-po...-oplodnja.html


Aha, zbunilo me je to što je ona otišla u NovaMed, a na stranici od NovaMeda samo je opća ginekologija, nema djelatnosti MPO-a http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58128-P...inikama/page20.

----------


## Marnie

snow žao mi je zbog jedne bebice, ali najvažnije je da je druga odlično  :Smile: !

----------


## Ana1201

Pozz svima! Evo ja upravo s pregleda,obavila sve pretrage,sad čekam nalaze 10 dana i ako je sve ok idemo sljedeći ciklus s blagim protokolom,klomići od 2-7 dc i onda ako buDe koja jajna stanica- icsi.Ono što mene zanima je kako ste vi reagirale na prirodnjake,da napomenem da je samnom sve ok,muž ima OAT.

----------


## aslan

ana1201 ja sam ti ovaj ciklus u prirodnjaku, klomifeni od 3-13.tog dana s tim da sam od 8.og dana pocela i s dva gonala i estrofenom jer mi je endometrij bio tanak, jucer mi je bila punkcija i dobili smo 4 jajne stanice iz 4 folikula, sad cekam da mi se dr javi kad je transfer i sto se od toga oplodilo. inace sa mnom je sve ok, suprug ima OAT. zelim ti puno srece!

----------


## Ana1201

> ana1201 ja sam ti ovaj ciklus u prirodnjaku, klomifeni od 3-13.tog dana s tim da sam od 8.og dana pocela i s dva gonala i estrofenom jer mi je endometrij bio tanak, jucer mi je bila punkcija i dobili smo 4 jajne stanice iz 4 folikula, sad cekam da mi se dr javi kad je transfer i sto se od toga oplodilo. inace sa mnom je sve ok, suprug ima OAT. zelim ti puno srece!


Joj super,držim ti fige da bude uspješno.Kod kog ideš,za što služe gonali, zašto klomifeni 10 dana?
Ja se sve bojim da je ova stimulacija meni slaba

----------


## ivanova

> nisam se prije htjela javljati dok ne odem na pregled i znam pravu sliku...jučer sam bila na pregledu i nažalost jednom od bebica je stalno srce...dr. kaže da je tako bolje jer da se to dogodilo za mjesec dana već bi stvaralo probleme ovom drugom...
> zato se ova okreće, maše i sva je razigranane mogu vjerovati da već ima sve organe...jednostavno sam oduševljena
> 
> želim svima vama da to vidite i to u ovoj godini...jer sada vidim kako je to prekrasno i sve zaslužujete ovaj osjećaj
> 
> SRETNO!!!


ajme super al zao mi je ove druge bebice :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ina7

Dugo me nije bilo, pa odlučih da vam se priključim! Ovih dana se spremamo na pregled kod našeg dr.L pa se nadam da krećemo ponovo u postupak!! Dugo nisam bila na stranicama pa sam se oduševila podacima koliko novih turdnica ima!!!! Čestitke svima !!!

----------


## sretna35

ina7 sretno u dobrim si rukama

snow.ml samo hrabro dalje za tvoju hrabru bebicu

----------


## Mia Lilly

> ina7 sretno u dobrim si rukama
> 
> snow.ml samo hrabro dalje za tvoju hrabru bebicu



*X*

----------


## dani39

Ima li netko da je bio u stimuliranom postupku a nije došlo do transfera,te koliko ste platili taj postupak ?

----------


## ivica_k

> Ima li netko da je bio u stimuliranom postupku a nije došlo do transfera,te koliko ste platili taj postupak ?


mi, prije točno dvije godine...ne znam koliko će ti koristiti taj podatak jer se ne radi o istoj klinici, ali naplaćeno nam je 50% od cijene stimuliranog postupka

žao mi je :Love:

----------


## Marnie

Cure, htjela bih samo naglasiti da bi se na ovom topicu trebale davati informacije za sve privatne MPO klinike (IVF Centar nije jedina  :Smile: ), pa Vas molim kada pišete da naglasite za koju kliniku tražite ili dajete informaciju, a pogotovo ako nemate u potpisu navedeno u kojoj ste klinici  :Smile: .

Šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za dobitne postupke  :Smile: .

----------


## sretna35

Marnie pa cure s javljaju iz svih privatnih klinika, možda nisi dovoljno pažljivo pratila, možda su posljednji postivi slučajno veinm ihz IVF centra

----------


## Marnie

Ma skužila sam ja da se javljaju cure iz svih privatnih klinika, samo sam htjela zamoliti da se nekako naglasi (kroz potpis ili u samom postu) u kojoj su klinici kada pišu da su bile na postupku, dobile toliko i toliko js, embrija itd., tako da svi možemo lakše pratiti kakvo je stanje na kojoj privatnoj klinici  :Smile: .

----------


## ValaMala

Slažem se, jer puno cura nema potpise s bar nekim osnovnim podacima

----------


## Mona 20

Oprostite na jednoj maloj digresiji, ali samo kratko: Marnie, pohvala za tvog avatara ili da se bolje izrazim avataricu, preslatka je kao stvorena je za mog ljepotana (također goldija).

----------


## Marnie

hvala :Smile: ! Goldeni su zakon! -srry na off topicu

----------


## mare41

Cure, jeste bar dogovorile "druženje" goldena :Smile: ?

----------


## Ana1201

Zanima me koji dan je najbolje raditi transfer,negdje sam čula da u IVF poliklinici ga rade 3 dan,jel to možda prerano?

----------


## taca70

Ana1201, transfer se ne radi ovisno o klinici nego ovisno o procjeni embriologa koju donosi na temelju broja i kvalitete dobivenih embrija, godina i sl.Vecina transfera se radi 3.dan, posebno od kada je na snazi vaj "divni" zakon a obzirom da si ti jako mlada velika je sansa da uspijete ici na 5.dan.

----------


## hrki

Bokić!
Svakodnevno vas pratim na forumima ali nisam pretjerano aktivna jer se iz vaših postova može puno toga naučiti pa tako i naći odgovore na mnoga pitanja.
No da ne duljim previše prijeći ću odmah na problem.ZM bila je 31.01.11.zatim 15.02.napravljen je ET 3 zametka i tada počinje terapija sa utrićima 3*2.Jučer 
tijekom popodneva pojavio mi se rozi iscjedak i tu sam se prepala.Pošaljem sms dr.L on me kasnije nazove i kaže da iscjedak zanemarimo i nastavimo sa terapijom,
betu vadim 02.03.11.Danas je taj iscjedak nešto slabiji i smeđe je boje.Mene zanima da li se je koja od vas našla u istoj ili sličnoj situaciji ?Možda je važno da napomenem da cijelo vrijeme mirujem kod kuće od punkcije(koja je bila užasno bolna i sa puno stanica)pa do sada tj.vađenja bete.Tako da bi isključila bilo kakve
napore kao uzrok tom iscjetku.


JA"75-PCOS
MM"74- sve ok
1 AIH VV 03/10-ništa
2 AIH IVF CENTAR 12/10-ništa
1 IVF IVF CENTAR 02/11-čekamo betu 02.03.11.

----------


## laky

mozda implatacijsko

----------


## taca70

Hrki, nema tu puno pameti nego sutra po betu i dilema ce vrlo brzo biti rijesena.

----------


## sretna35

> Hrki, nema tu puno pameti nego sutra po betu i dilema ce vrlo brzo biti rijesena.


x

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Hrki, nema tu puno pameti nego sutra po betu i dilema ce vrlo brzo biti rijesena.


*
X*

----------


## Mona 20

QUOTE=mare41;1825407]Cure, jeste bar dogovorile "druženje" goldena :Smile: ?[/QUOTE]

A nismo, daljina nas pati. Ne smijem više o toj temi, brisat će me :Predaja:

----------


## zimzalabim

HI!
Dosta dugo pratim rad ovog foruma i nisam baš imala potrebu sudjelovati budući da bi se moja priča uz sitne varijacije pojavljivala kod drugih cura i uvijek bi se našao nekakav odgovor na moja pitanja. Zaista ste pomogli korisnim informacijama i odlučila sam zauzvrat ukratko ispričati našu priču.
Suprug i ja pokušavamo već 7 godina napraviti bebača-prošli smo svašta nešto, imali smo razne "očajničke" izlete u mistične svijetove bioenergije, travara i da ne nabrajam. Ginekološki je kod mene sve bilo ok, suprug ok - diagnoza: sterilitas primaria iz idiopatskih razloga. Htjeli smo pošto poto izbjeći IVF ili sl. iz mojih nekakvih iracionalnih strahova -uglavnom smo potpomognutu ostavili kao zadnju opciju. 
I ona nas je na posljetku i dočekala jer više nismo imali živaca čekati. Imam 34 godina i sat je sve glasnije otkucavao-odnio vrag šalu. Nakon dugo promišljanja odlučili smo to odraditi u HR i to u poliklinici Vili - skupili nekakvu lovu i krenuli u ZG. Dr R na konzultacije, pa na drugo mišljenje, pa kod odvjetnika, pa psihologinja pa nalazi pa 10 dana primolut, pa 24 gonala, pa cetrotide, pa aspiracija uz narkozu s rezultatom: 6 oocita. Nakon 5 dana transfer i vraćeno 2 blastociste. "zamrznuli" smo 3 oocite. Platili smo 9000kn plus konzultacije i lijekove i sve ostalo.
 Nada je bila golema, a i strah. To je bilo u 11.mj 2010. Dan nakon Božića prokrvarim i ode i nada i strah.
Crnjaci do nove godine pa odluka da ćemo iskoristiti naše "zamrznute" što prije i opet put ZG kod dr R na konzultacije. Uspostavi se da sam u prirodnom ciklusu "proizvela" jednu super oocitu i dr je inzistirao da i nju aspiriramo pa da je kombiniramo sa "zamrznutima". Nakon 5 dana su mi vratili 3 zametka od kojih je onaj iz prirodnog ciklusa dobio najbolju ocjenu. Nakon 14 punih dana i noći beta pokaže 446,17! 3 tjedna nakon toga potvrda trudnoće putem ultrazvuka. Jedna mala točkica s promjerom od 18mm... Sada sam u 10.tjednu i moram priznati da još ne vjerujem!!! Presretni smo kao što možete zamisliti!
Naravno, mogli smo to sve i odraditi preko HZZO-a, možda i sa istim ishodom, nebismo bili sada u dugovima - tko zna? Ono što me ipak ponukalo na taj potez je želja za nekakvim ljudskim odnosom između pacijenta i dr, želja da se sagleda naš slučaj s punom pozornošću, da mogu pitati što me volja i da se ima vremena za mene pa makar to plaćala zadnjim novčićem...znam kako to zvuči...nemaju svi tu mogućnost i nema garancije ni za što; tako smo ranjivi u ovim trenucima i mislim da je svaka žena zaslužila kraljevski tretman samim time što se uopće podvrgava ovoj proceduri koja svakako nije mačiji kašalj za naše tjelo i um...
svima vama od srca želim ostvarenje vašega sna 
tarara :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## azrijelka36

volim priče koje ovako lijepo završe!!! :cerek:
zimzalabim-uživaj u trudnoći i sve najbolje tebi it vojoj točkici maloj!!!

----------


## ivanova

*zimzalabim* koji nadimak.................
cestitke od srca!! i vidis da to nije nista tako strasno,bome ste i brzo dosli do cilja!!
sretno do kraja!!

----------


## Moe

Zna li netko okvirnu cijenu konzultacija kod dr. Lucingera?
Thnx

----------


## taca70

zimzalabim, cestitam na brzom uspjehu u Viliju koji je nekako kompenzirao gubljenje vremena na sve ostale pokusaje da se izbjegne neizbjezno. Ja imam (nazalost) veliko MPO iskustvo ali dr. R je definitivno jedini MPO lijecnik kod kojeg sam imala potpuno individualan pristup i uz to veliku podrsku.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Slažem se s Tacom, i čestitam na uspjehu zimzalabim

----------


## mare41

zimzalabim, čestitam!

----------


## Mona 20

> Zna li netko okvirnu cijenu konzultacija kod dr. Lucingera?
> Thnx


400 kn

----------


## Moe

> 400 kn


Hvala

----------


## tonili

*Evo ja vas sve pozivam da na linku u mom potpisu preuzmu prosvjedni avatar. To je način da i ovako virtualno iskažemo nezadovoljstvo postojećim zakonom. Ne možemo svi izaći na ulice, no možemo ovom malom gestom pokazati da nam je stalo...*
P.s. U albumu imate i predloške postera - transparenata - za one koji se odluče prošetati  :Wink:

----------


## tajna30

Već duže vrijeme razmišljamo o prelasku u privatnu kliniku,pa molim ako mi koja može reći nešto o klinici dr.Lucingera,
tipa,dal se dugo čeka na red,priznaje li nalaze iz dr.klinike,traje li dugo od prvog dolaska pa do nekog postupka?
Cijene?
Hvala!

----------


## Moe

Mene zanima nesto... ako netko ima iskustva.
Naplacuju li cijeli postupak, neovisno do koje faze se doslo?
Npr - zelim na MPO, ali bez stimulacije, lijekova... (pitam se pristaju li uopce to raditi, dosada nisam bila.. pa ne znam, znaci bez klomifena, sprejeva, yasmina, menopura...);
I dolazim na folikulometriju, ali npr pobjegne im jajna stanica ili je ne bude ili... 
Sto naplate u tom slucaju?
Ima li negdje na forumu uopce iskustava bez tih lijekova i stimulacija? 
(Svjesna sam da su sanse nikakve, ali eto - zanima me)

----------


## jo1974

u tom slućaju se naplačuje samo troškovi do same punkcije znaći uzv koje su rađeni i mislim ništa više

----------


## jo1974

> Već duže vrijeme razmišljamo o prelasku u privatnu kliniku,pa molim ako mi koja može reći nešto o klinici dr.Lucingera,
> tipa,dal se dugo čeka na red,priznaje li nalaze iz dr.klinike,traje li dugo od prvog dolaska pa do nekog postupka?
> Cijene?
> Hvala!


tajna kolkiko ja znam nečeka se ništa posebno ako su ti nalazi u redu ideš odmah u postupak sljedeći ciklus,ako si već dugo u mpo vodama i već si imala do sada neki ivf odrađen,onda je to extra vrijeme na tvojoj strani,nabavi si nalaze koji nisu stariji od 6 mjeseci,nazoveš ga na mob. dogovoriš prvi pregled i onda sve ide brzo,ja kad sam išla pošto sam bila njegov pacijent na vv nisam niti bila na konzultacije samo ga nazvala na telefon i rekla za 7 dana ču procuriti i želim u postupak ta ko je i bilo,što se cijena tiće znam da ivf-icisi bez ljekova košta 9250kn+ljekove koje sama kupuješ ,nadam se da sam ti pomogla,čekanje dok traju folikulometrije nema,ja osobno vjerujem dr.lućingeru i kod njega osječam se opušteno jer znam da sam u pravim rukama

----------


## taca70

jo1974, u ovih 9250Kn je ukljuceno i zamrzavanje js?

----------


## Charlie

*Moe* imaš cijelu temu o IVFu u prirodnim ciklusima: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60791-I...rodnom-ciklusu
Cure često idu na prirodnjake u pauzama od stimuliranih, i ja također.

*taca70* koliko ja znam smrzavanje nije uključeno u tu cijenu.

----------


## Charlie

*Moe* naplaćuje se ovisno do koje si faze došla: ako folikul pukne prije punkcije, samo UZV-ovi, ako bude punkcija ali neuspjela naplaćuje se UZV + punkcija, itd. Točne iznose ne znam.

----------


## tajna30

jo1974,hvala!
Ja sam do sada imala samo jedan AIH na VV,a odlazim tamo već 2 godine.
Nemamo neku dijagnozu,svi nalazi,i moji,i muževi,za sada ok,osim mojih policističnih jajnika,
al to kao nije veliki problem,tak vele.
Misliš li da bi dr. pristao na drugi,bolji postupak?
AIH baš nema neki velik postotak uspješnosti.

----------


## Jesen82

> jo1974,hvala!
> Ja sam do sada imala samo jedan AIH na VV,a odlazim tamo već 2 godine.
> Nemamo neku dijagnozu,svi nalazi,i moji,i muževi,za sada ok,osim mojih policističnih jajnika,
> al to kao nije veliki problem,tak vele.
> Misliš li da bi dr. pristao na drugi,bolji postupak?
> AIH baš nema neki velik postotak uspješnosti.


ovako.. ja sam ti bila kod dr.L ... došla sam kod njega sa jednim odrađenim AIH u Citu... i ja isto nisam htjela više na AIH i on je rekao da bi probao još jednom ali me neće siliti na ništa... pošto cijenim njegovo mišljenje odradili smo još jedan AIH... nije uspio i sada smo bili u dobitnom IVF-u... pogledaj moj potpis :Wink: 

želim ti puno sreće!

----------


## Moe

> u tom slućaju se naplačuje samo troškovi do same punkcije znaći uzv koje su rađeni i mislim ništa više


Hvala!

----------


## Moe

> *Moe* imaš cijelu temu o IVFu u prirodnim ciklusima: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60791-I...rodnom-ciklusu
> Cure često idu na prirodnjake u pauzama od stimuliranih, i ja također.


Hvala, pročitala sam sve, no nema već dugo novih postova, pa ju valjda nisam mogla naći kad sam gledala ima li sličnih tema.
Obzirom da je suprug apsolutno i u potpunosti protiv ikakovih stimulacija, hormona i slicno (cak i klomifena), ostaju mi samo 100% prirodnjaci u ponudi. 
Neka mi je sa srecom, vec vidim bezbroj pokusaja....  :Sad:

----------


## tajna30

Hvala,jako mi je drago zbog tebe!
Velika je to odluka o prelasku u drugu kliniku,tim više jer je privatna,
i,priznajmo,puno je to love.
Ali za dijete se sve isplati!Nadam se da ću imati sreću,da će uspjeti.

----------


## taca70

[QUOTE=Moe;1843682Obzirom da je suprug apsolutno i u potpunosti protiv ikakovih stimulacija, hormona i slicno (cak i klomifena), ostaju mi samo 100% prirodnjaci u ponudi. 
Neka mi je sa srecom, vec vidim bezbroj pokusaja....  :Sad: [/QUOTE]
 Moe, ne zelim zabadati nos gdje mu nije mjesto ali nadam se da je tvoj suprug dobro informiran i svjestan u kakav se rizik upustate. S niskim AMH nemate bas puno vremena za eksperimentiranje.

----------


## ivanova

> Moe, ne zelim zabadati nos gdje mu nije mjesto ali nadam se da je tvoj suprug dobro informiran i svjestan u kakav se rizik upustate. S niskim AMH nemate bas puno vremena za eksperimentiranje


potpuno se slazem..........

----------


## ivanova

kako vas puno puno s foruma ide kod dr L i jos se ne ceka!
pa kako on to sve stigne  :Shock:

----------


## Moe

> Moe, ne zelim zabadati nos gdje mu nije mjesto ali nadam se da je tvoj suprug dobro informiran i svjestan u kakav se rizik upustate. S niskim AMH nemate bas puno vremena za eksperimentiranje.


Tek ovih dana idem doktoru sa nalazom po njegovo misljenje. AMH sam sama iscitala i rastumacila prema podacima koje sam nasla na netu.
A to je 10 pmol/l (smanjena plodnost: 2.2 – 15.7 pmol/l). 
Mozda u korelaciji sa ostalim vrijednostima na nalazu nije tako crno... vidjet cemo sto kaze strucnjak. Nadam se dobrom ishodu - bebi, sto prije to bolje. Ne zelim gubiti nadu prije nego sam i krenula...
Anyway hvala, svaki savjet je dobrodosao!

----------


## Moe

> kako vas puno puno s foruma ide kod dr L i jos se ne ceka!
> pa kako on to sve stigne


Superman  :Klap:

----------


## azrijelka36

evo da se i ja malo javim. bila danas kod dr L.-23.tj trudnoće. nije bila gužva, samo jedan par prije mene. bebačica je dobro. doktor toliko drag i ljubazan, s toliko lijepih pitanja i za mene i za seku(koja je nedavno rodila), i za muža..ma za sve...izljubio me i tak..ma baš je ko neki tatek :D
sve mi žao što ćemo se još samo jednom vidjeti :D :D
..eto..
ako se još netko dvoumi -treba li ići kod njega...samo neka mene pita heheheh

----------


## Mona 20

[QUOTE=azrijelka36;ako se još netko dvoumi -treba li ići kod njega...samo neka mene pita heheheh[/QUOTE]

i mene, čovjek je zaaakon (on se moli Bogu da nemam cistu na jajniku i onda kad vidi da je nema, sretan bude kao malo dijete!

----------


## Jesen82

potpusjem sve cure koje su kod Lučija... a kako sve stigne? čovjek je superman... ne znam kako bi drugačije to opisala :Heart:

----------


## artisan

pozdrav svima, da vam se i ja priključim. Mi smo isto kod dr. L u ivf centru, trenutno idemo na prvu AIH.

----------


## Mona 20

QUOTE=artisan;1844095]pozdrav svima, da vam se i ja priključim. Mi smo isto kod dr. L u ivf centru, trenutno idemo na prvu AIH.[/QUOTE]

Dobro nam došla i sretno  :Heart:

----------


## b.a.b.y

Pozdrav svima,eto nakon tri godine neuspjeha odlučili smo se na IVF u Viliju. Napravili smo sve pretrage i jučer sam dobila terapiju 30 gonala ili menopura( rekal mi je da je menopur jeftiniji i da mogu birat s kojima da se pikam), 6 ampula Cetrotdia, 1 ampula Ovitrella i 3 kutije Utrogestana. Idući mjesec idemo u postupak. Iskreno umirem od straha....

----------


## taca70

b.a.b.y., za strah nemas apsolutno nikakvog razloga, u Viliju ti je postupak kao odlazak na izlet. Napisi nam malo koja je vasa dg i sta ste do sada radili. Sretno.

----------


## ivica_k

b.a.b.y. potpisujem tacu70...opustite se, u dobrim ste rukama, uz malo sreće, eto tebe trbušaste  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Mona 20* ako može pp cijena polustimuliranog postupka u IVF Centru.  I ja se spremam.

----------


## b.a.b.y

Hvala na podršci,ni sama nisam mislila da će me skorašnji postupak toliko mučiti. Plač svaku večer,na poslu ne funkcioniram....vjerovatno je sve to jer mi je ovo prvi puta pa ne znam kaj me čeka. 
Eto ukratko moje priče. Ja 30,MM 36 pokušavamo nekih četiri godine dobiti bebicu no ništa. Pošto imam policistične jajnike moj ginekolog je stalno mislio da je u meni samo problem no kako godine brzo prolete odlučili smo konačno napravit spermiogram. Dijagnoza je ASTHENOTERATOZOOSPERMIA  :Sad:  Ukratko od tada u našem samo domu tuga i depresija. Trebali smo ići u postupak još prije godinu dana no moji brisevi su pokazivali E-coli te je postupak odgođen. Prošli tjedan je dr. Radončić odlučio da idem u postupak sa bakterijom jer pitanje je kada će proći. Uglavnom to je to, uskoro me čeka pikanje( valjda ću znat se sama piknut) i negdje početkom 4 mjeseca moj prvi postupak! Pozdrav svima  :Wink:

----------


## Gabi25

Mona daj mi malo opiši kako izgleda taj polustimulirani? Što od lijekova daje dr. Lučinger?

----------


## Mia Lilly

Počinješ sa Klomifenima treći dan ciklusa i onda pred kraj stimulacije ubaciš malo Gonala ili Menopura.

----------


## MAJA14

> evo da se i ja malo javim. bila danas kod dr L.-23.tj trudnoće. nije bila gužva, samo jedan par prije mene. bebačica je dobro. doktor toliko drag i ljubazan, s toliko lijepih pitanja i za mene i za seku(koja je nedavno rodila), i za muža..ma za sve...izljubio me i tak..ma baš je ko neki tatek :D
> sve mi žao što ćemo se još samo jednom vidjeti :D :D
> ..eto..
> ako se još netko dvoumi -treba li ići kod njega...samo neka mene pita heheheh


Azrijelka,šaljem pozdrave i čestitam na babaču...i naravno pridružujem se preporuci za dr.Lučingera on je divan čovjek i ja bi davno odustala od svega da nije njega koji prolazi sa svojim pacjenticama i uspjeh i neuspjeh

----------


## taca70

b.a.b.y., tu smo da pitas sve sto zelis i naravno da ti damo podrsku. Tuga i plac neka ostani iza tebe, sada ti treba puno snage i optimizma. Imate veliku sansu za uspjeh. Samo se slobodno obarati i dr.R za sve sto te muci, prvi postupak je svima nama velika nepoznanica.

----------


## mare41

> b.a.b.y., tu smo da pitas sve sto zelis i naravno da ti damo podrsku. Tuga i plac neka ostani iza tebe, sada ti treba puno snage i optimizma. Imate veliku sansu za uspjeh. Samo se slobodno obarati i dr.R za sve sto te muci, prvi postupak je svima nama velika nepoznanica.


 X
Često nam promaknu postovi novih cura jer kasne, slažem se s tacom-sad znate s čim se borite i kad se na to fokusirate prestane žaljenje zbog dijagnoza, svima nam bude lakše kad prihvatimo dijagnozu neplodnosti i kad kreće postupak, slobodno pitaj za pikanje i za sve što te zanima, i kako je taca rekla-uvijek možeš pitati doktora, a mi smo na raspolaganju. Sretno!

----------


## sretna35

azrijelka već 23 tt, ma kako vrijeme juri, sretno do kraja i sretno tvojoj seki s bebicom vrijeme baš neumitno juri

----------


## Mona 20

> *Mona 20* ako može pp cijena polustimuliranog postupka u IVF Centru.  I ja se spremam.


imaš pp

----------


## Mona 20

> Mona daj mi malo opiši kako izgleda taj polustimulirani? Što od lijekova daje dr. Lučinger?


Ja sam od 3-8 dana bila na klomifenima - po 2 dnevno, onda sam dodala i po 2 injekcije Merionala (ukupno 10) i Estrofem i na krajku štoperica. To je to.

----------


## ksena28

*Azrijelka*, moram malo offtopičarit... Inače nas dvije smo se upoznale na jednom drugom forumu o vjenčanjima, shvativši da jedna drugoj idemo na svadbu i da smo preko mm čak i rod... između naših vjenčanja 2 tjedna, a sad nakon 3 i po godina između naših bebica bit će razlika 3 tjedna  :Smile:

----------


## ivanova

*ksena* kako slatka priča.......... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## azrijelka36

> *Azrijelka*, moram malo offtopičarit... Inače nas dvije smo se upoznale na jednom drugom forumu o vjenčanjima, shvativši da jedna drugoj idemo na svadbu i da smo preko mm čak i rod... između naših vjenčanja 2 tjedna, a sad nakon 3 i po godina između naših bebica bit će razlika 3 tjedna


eto vidiš...obistinile se tvoje riječi da ćemo skupa hodat trbušaste :D

azrijelka već 23 tt, ma kako vrijeme juri, sretno do kraja i sretno tvojoj seki s bebicom vrijeme baš neumitno juri

hvala puno sretna 35!!

 Azrijelka,šaljem pozdrave i čestitam na babaču...i naravno pridružujem se  preporuci za dr.Lučingera on je divan čovjek i ja bi davno odustala od  svega da nije njega koji prolazi sa svojim pacjenticama i uspjeh i  neuspjeh                         azrijelka već 23 tt, ma kako vrijeme juri, sretno do kraja i sretno tvojoj seki s bebicom vrijeme baš neumitno juri                         

maja 14-hvala punooo!puno sreće i vama želim..uz dr. L, sumnjam da će je izostati  :Smile:

----------


## b.a.b.y

Hvala na podršci. Eto neki dan sam nabavila ljekove. Sva sreća na net-u pa sam malo prosurfala i naišla na dosta povoljnu ljekarnu, čak 2000 kuna jeftinije nego u mome gradu. Pikat ću se sa 30 menopura 2 dc što znači idući tjedan. Obavljat ću to sama pa se sad trenutno educiram putem raznih videa na internetu. U biti i nije me strah samog postupka već neuspjeha. Za dr. Radončića imate pravo. Vrlo ugodan doktor, čak se sviđa i MM  :Smile:  Nova sam ovdje i puno mi znače vaše riječi podrške. Osobno ne poznam nikog s mojim problemom već sam okružena sa samim trudnicama koje moje probleme ne razumiju. I eto čisto jedna napomena: vidim da dosta cura plaća potvrde psihologa i pravnika koje su nam potrebne za prvi postupak. To možete besplatno dobiti u Obiteljskom centru vašeg grada( ima ga svaki veći grad).Sve je gotovo za nekih 10 minuta. Eto, nadam se da sam time barem nekome uštedjela nekih 400 kuna koje su nam i te kako trenutno potrebni  :Smile:  Pozdrav svima i naravno sretno   :Smile:

----------


## mare41

baby, kad onda startaš? Slobodno pitaj za pikanje sve što te zanima, i zaista nije ništa strašno, vidjet ćeš.

----------


## taca70

b.a.b.y., pa ti si jako hrabra kad se vec u 1.postupku sama pikas. Javi kad krenes.

----------


## b.a.b.y

Ajoj di sam ja od hrabrosti  :Sad:  No moram bit jaka ako želim jednom upoznat svoju bebicu.  :Smile:  Počinjem se pikat drugi tjedan i trenutno po pet puta na dan gledam ovaj link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMJebh5G2Ik i učim se. Ako budem imala pitanja nadam se da ću odgovore dobit ovdje. Zaista mi je nekako lakše kad sam na ovom forumu. Pozdrav....

----------


## Jelena

> b.a.b.y., pa ti si jako hrabra kad se vec u 1.postupku sama pikas. Javi kad krenes.


X

Taco, mene nisu ni pitali prvi put da li bih se htjela sama, samo su mi dali termin kad će mi sestra pokazati kako se pika. MM je sjedio u kupaoni leđima okrenut za slučaj da se srušim da me digne. Kad ne znaš i nemaš dodira s drugim pacijentima, zbilja ne znaš što možeš očekivati. Zato b.a.b.y., mislim da si na pravom mjestu i ovdje i kod dobrog doktora!

----------


## Darkica

BTW, ne funkcionira tako svaki Obiteljski centar u svekome gradu. Ja sam to htjela u Rijeci, ali su me uporno gurkali na KBC iako ja nikada nisam bila pacijentica ondje već na VV, a kasnije privatno kod dr L. Onda su kao pristali, ali navodno su bili toliko zauzeti da me nisu mogli primiti prije srpnja,a ja sma ih zvala u travnju. Svaka čast onim centrima koji nam izađu u susret!
 :Smile: 



> Hvala na podršci. Eto neki dan sam nabavila ljekove. Sva sreća na net-u pa sam malo prosurfala i naišla na dosta povoljnu ljekarnu, čak 2000 kuna jeftinije nego u mome gradu. Pikat ću se sa 30 menopura 2 dc što znači idući tjedan. Obavljat ću to sama pa se sad trenutno educiram putem raznih videa na internetu. U biti i nije me strah samog postupka već neuspjeha. Za dr. Radončića imate pravo. Vrlo ugodan doktor, čak se sviđa i MM  Nova sam ovdje i puno mi znače vaše riječi podrške. Osobno ne poznam nikog s mojim problemom već sam okružena sa samim trudnicama koje moje probleme ne razumiju. I eto čisto jedna napomena: vidim da dosta cura plaća potvrde psihologa i pravnika koje su nam potrebne za prvi postupak. To možete besplatno dobiti u Obiteljskom centru vašeg grada( ima ga svaki veći grad).Sve je gotovo za nekih 10 minuta. Eto, nadam se da sam time barem nekome uštedjela nekih 400 kuna koje su nam i te kako trenutno potrebni  Pozdrav svima i naravno sretno

----------


## Darkica

> Ajoj di sam ja od hrabrosti  No moram bit jaka ako želim jednom upoznat svoju bebicu.  Počinjem se pikat drugi tjedan i trenutno po pet puta na dan gledam ovaj link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMJebh5G2Ik i učim se. Ako budem imala pitanja nadam se da ću odgovore dobit ovdje. Zaista mi je nekako lakše kad sam na ovom forumu. Pozdrav....


b.a.b.y, zaista nije problem! I ja sam se sama pikala u prvom postupku, i nije bilo strašno! Prvi put će vjerojatno biti malo nezgodno, jer ćeš prvi put imati špricu u rukama, ali svaki će sljedeći bti lakši...dok ne dođeš u fazu kada bi se mogla piknuti i hodajući :Smile:  Štopericu mi je npr dao MM...i vjeruj, bio je fantastičan!
Sretno! AKo ti što zatreba, tu sam!  :Smile:

----------


## b.a.b.y

Darkica žao mi je što Obiteljski centar tvoga grada ne daje besplatno potvrde. Meni su rekli u Karlovcu da bi svaki centar trebao izaći u susret.
Imam jedno pitanje pa ak mi koja cura može pomoć . Malo čitam po forumima i vidim da si skoro svi daju injekcije u trbuh. Meni je dr. Radončić rekao da se pikam u ruku.Da li si je koja davala Menopure u ruku? Iako sad više nisam sigurna jesam li ga dobro čula jer dok je on pričao u mojoj glavi je samo odzvanjala riječ pikanje hehe!  :Smile:

----------


## modesty4

Koliko ja znam tko god se od nas sam pikao pikao se u trbuh.U ruku ti je ipak malo nezgodno sama, a i puno više boli nego u trbuh! Mada ako će ti se suprug uključiti može te i on pikati.

----------


## taca70

b.a.b.y., samo se ti pikaj u trbuh, jednostavnije je i manje pece. Zna dr.R kako mi to radimo. :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

> Imam jedno pitanje pa ak mi koja cura može pomoć . Malo čitam po forumima i vidim da si skoro svi daju injekcije u trbuh. Meni je dr. Radončić rekao da se pikam u ruku.Da li si je koja davala Menopure u ruku? Iako sad više nisam sigurna jesam li ga dobro čula jer dok je on pričao u mojoj glavi je samo odzvanjala riječ pikanje hehe!


u svim dosadašnjim postupcima pikala sam se u trbuh, ali mi je u zadnjem postupku pikanje fragminom u ruku bilo pravo osvježenje (naslonim se na zidni radijator u kupaonici tako da se podlaktica stisne, ništa ne peče, ne boli, a i modrice su minimalne) tako da ću zasigurno ubuduće nastaviti takvu prasku i sa gonalom

----------


## mare41

ivaca_k, meni je i fragmin u trbuh bio ok, viš kako smo različiti-meni je nezamislivo pikanje u ruku.

----------


## Mali Mimi

U vezi ob. centra u Rijeci tako je i mene otpilila ženska kad sam zvala, kao nek idem na KBC pa kad sam rekla da mi se žuri rekla je da ni kod njih neću brzo doć na red tek za mjesec dana.
Isto sam bila u postupku u ZG.
No poslije nekog vremena sam nagovorila mm da zove i on je dobio termin bez problema u roku tjedan dana i ženska je bila super ljubazna tako smo se lijepo napričali, ne znam dal je bila to ta ista koja se i meni javila na tel. al sumnjam vjerojatno nije.

----------


## b.a.b.y

Danas došla vještica( ne znam zašto se uvijek nekak nadam da neće doći i onda se strašno razočaram) , dakle sutra počinjem sa pikanjem. Zvala sam dr.Radončića i rekao mi je da se pikam u ruku jer na trbuhu imam dosta špekića i boji se da bi pikanje u trbuh imalo manji efekt. Nije baš da to kužim u potpunosti ali naravno poslušat ću doktora. U čet. idem popodne na folikometriju pa ćemo vidjet kako dalje. Uf, eto počinje i službeno moj prvi IVF. Ajme mješaju mi se osjećaji uzbuđenja,tuge,straha,sreće........Pozdrav i pusa svima  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

baby, zna dr šta traži i zašto :Smile: , sretnooooo!

----------


## Marnie

baby, ne brini se u dobrim si rukama i sretno sa postupkom!

----------


## mia74

Baby,ne brini..
Ti si kod cara!!!
Vidiš mi sve u potpisu. :Cool:

----------


## taca70

b.a.b.y., ne znam kolika je to kolicina spekica kod tebe ali cinjenica je da moze lose utjecati na stimulaciju. Sretno s pikanjem. Kakav protokol si dobila?

----------


## loki

ia 30 
Pozdrav

----------


## b.a.b.y

Hvala cure na podršci. Znam da su male šanse da uspije od prve ali kako se kaže: U nadi je spas!  :Smile:  Taca dobila sam 30 Menopura, 6 ampula Cetrotdia, 1 ampula Ovitrella i 3 kutije Utrogestana. Inače zbog godina (30) dobila bi 20 Menopura al zbog viška kg.( negdje 10 viška) propisao mi je 30! Pozdrav  :Wink:

----------


## jo1974

stimulacija kod svakoga drugačije reagira tako da ja mogu demantirati da sa svojih 30kg. viška na 28 menopura dobijem 8js odlićnih i još furgon nezrelih koje niti ne brojim a imam 36god.tako da nekome špek ne smeta a nekome smeta a sve ovisi i od same dijagnoze tako da puno faktora utjeće kako če stimulacija reagirati treba pustiti mozak na pašu i nepuno se opterećivati kako če se sve to završiti stres je veči uzrok neuspjeha od viška špeka sretno svima i puno uspjeha

----------


## b.a.b.y

Slažem se sa jo1974, sve ovisi od osobe do osobe. Imam za vas cure još jedno pitanjce. Kad mi preporučujete da idem na bolovanje. Ja sam mislila otvorit bolovanje od dana umetanja jer mi i tada uskoro počinju proljetni praznici( radim u školi). Što mislite prema vašim iskustvima,hoću li moći ići na posao dan nakon vađenja jajnih stanica? Nekak razmišljam da mi je bolje odmarat nakon umetanja nego prije. Što vi mislite?

----------


## tonili

*B.a.b.y*  sretno! Mislim da si u dobrim rukama!
Stimulacija svakako ovisi od osobe do osobe - a prvi postupak je zapravo "ispipavanje terena" - nikad ne znamo kako ćemo odreagirati.
Što se tiče bolovanja, ja sam u svakom postupku drugačije postupila - većina će ti reći da pravila nema, sve je do tebe i tvojih želja, mogućnosti i potreba. Ako si na stresnom poslu (a rad s djecom to jest) možda nije loše uzeti mali predah.
Ja sam u svom posljednjem postupku bila doma od početka stimulacije - jer sam imala iznimno stresnu situaciju na poslu.

----------


## Marnie

baby što se tiče odlaska na posao dan nakon punkcije (kako ti kažeš vađenja js) ako se budeš dobro osjećala ne moraš ostati na bolovanju. To će ti ovisiti o broju folikula koje će punktirati, ako ćeš (ne daj Bože) imati hiperstimulaciju (tada sigurno moraš ostati na bolovanju), da li će te i dalje boljeti, moguće krvarenje itd. Nakon transfera (kako ti kažeš umetanja) ostani doma ako ti je prestresno na poslu. Neke cure ne uzimaju bolovanje niti nakon transfera, ali ipak bolje ostani doma.

----------


## ivanova

mene bome znalo boliti nakon punkcije da nisam mogla hodati a kamoli ici na posao,a jednom me nista nije boljelo. najbolje ces vidjet kako ces se osjecati kada to prođe!
nadam se da te nece bubati.....
sretno

----------


## tonili

Mene nakon punkcije nikad nije ništa boljelo - neznam je li to do mojih jajnika, broja stanica ili doktorove ruke. I nisam nikad ni krvarila, a znam da neke cure imaju prave izljeve.

----------


## Darkica

Ja sam na bolovanju ostala od dana punkcije...jer mi je transfer dosao terci dan nakon punkcije...a nakon punkcije me je boljelo...inace, rad s djecom je strasan, pogotovo s roditeljima...kolegice :Smile: 
Uzmi bolovanje ako mozes...

----------


## b.a.b.y

Imate vi pravo,najbolje je da uzmem bolovanje od dana punkcije! Eto,drugi dan pikanja je iza mene. Moram priznat da je prvo pikanje bilo prava katastrofa: porezala sam se na staklo od ampule,nisam mogla izvuć cijelu tekućinu u špricu..... No,drugi dan je već bilo bolje. Jedino me zabrinjava što me od kad se pikam bole jajnici. Kao da me netko dolje reže nožem. Ne znam jeli to normalno. Jeste li i vi imale takve probleme?

----------


## Marnie

Dobro jutro cure!
baby, bolovi u jajnicima nisu neuobičajeni kod stimulacije. Mada ne znam da li bi trebali biti baš tako intenzivni kao što ti pišeš (kao da te netko reže nožem). Ne znam imaš li možda policistične jajnike (nemaš ništa u potpisu), pa su počeli burno reagirati na stimulaciju. Ali opet, tek je drugi dan od stimulacije, pa ne bi trebalo biti to. Kada ideš na idući UZV kod dr.-a?

----------


## Mali Mimi

To bi trebalo biti dobro, znači da se nešto dešava, ali baš ne bih mogla reći da mi je bilo kao da me netko reže nožem, više je boluckalo

----------


## b.a.b.y

Dobro jutro svima.
Marnie,imam policistične jajnike. Bol je na trenutke nepodnošljiva a nakon toga se smiri. Na UVZ idem u četvrtak. Nadam se da je to kao što kaže Mali Mimi samo znak da se nešto događa.

----------


## mare41

baby, i mene je tako bolilo, i to dosta i stalno, dobro cure kažu-nešto se događa (meni na kraju bila samo 2 jadna folikula, al to je drugo).

----------


## b.a.b.y

Uf, odmah mi je nekako lakše! Već se dva dana ubijam od straha zbog te boli. Vikend je pa nemogu ni nazvat kliniku da pitam doktora što bi mogao biti uzrok boli. Ajme da nema ovog foruma ja bi otišla sa živcima, hvala svima na pomoći.
Još jedno početničko pitanjce: Kada se daju Cetrotdie, Ovitrell i Utrogestan?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Cetrotide pred kraj kad porastu folikuli to će ti dr. nakon UZV reći a mogu se dati jednom, dvaput ili više dana uzastopno, Ovitrell isto kad dr. ocjeni da je vrijeme za to, a  zna dosta varirati tako da može biti 11,12,13,14,15,16 dan ciklusa sve ovisi o tvom organizmu i kada će folikuli biti spremni, Utrogestan ide obično nakon punkcije 3 put na dan

----------


## taca70

b.a.b.y., Cetrotide ces dobiti kada ti vodeci folikul bude 14mm, ne vjerujem da ce ti trebati 6 kom.

----------


## b.a.b.y

Ok,kužim. Ja sam se bojala da se trebam s tim piknut sada a ništa mi ne piše u uputama kada se daje. Dr. je samo napisao da kupim. Ja sam kupila 6 Cetrotida( tako mi je pisalo), dakle ako ne potrošim sve, drage volje ću nekome pokloniti ostatak.

----------


## ivanova

za sta sluzi cetrotide? joooj kako se to sve razlikuje od klinike do klinike...

----------


## b.a.b.y

Cetrotide sprječava nekontrolirani porast vlastitih, prirodnih hormona čime se omogućava kontrolirana stimulacija jajnika,dakle sprječava prerani rast folikula.Ako nisam dobro skužila neka me netko ispravi!  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

b.a.b.y gdje si kupovala cetrotide i koliko si plačala ?   Cetrotide služe upravo tome što si napisala

----------


## b.a.b.y

Kupila sam ih u ljekarni Filipović u Zagorskoj. Cijena je oko 340 kn. U Karlovcu je cijena oko 550 kn tako da mi se je isplatilo proć u Zagreb po potrebne ljekove.

----------


## ivanova

to je onda slicno decapeptylu

----------


## b.a.b.y

Opet ja sa svojim problemima. Danas mi je peti dan pikanja( u čet. idem na UVZ) i osim jakih bolova u trbuhu imam i pojačani iscjedak i to žute boje. :/ Recite mi da li ste imale sličan problem i jeli to normalno? Pozdrav svima...

----------


## taca70

B.a.b.y.,pojacan  iscjedak je ok ali ne znam bas da je ok sto je zut. Mozes ti i sutra popodne kod dr, nije obavezno da odes bas u cetvrtak.

----------


## Marnie

baby svakako se javi doktoru. Da li su ti brisevi bili ok (ako si ih radila prije postupka), jer meni taj žuti iscjedak zvuči kao neka bakterija...

----------


## Gabi25

baby slažem se sa curama, ja sam imala pojačani iscjedak za vrijeme stimulacije ali je bio onaj proziran, ovulacijski
nazovi doktora ili odi sutra do njega- a ja držim fige da nije ništa...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vidim da je baby prije napisala da ima e. colli i ja je dobila samo nemam iscjedak za sad.

----------


## ValaMala

iscjedak takav žuti zna biti od stvari tipa gardnerela i slične bakterije. Ima li i neugodan miris? Svrbež...? Nemoj se igrati, obavezno reci doktoru za to

----------


## sarahkay

Pozdrav, djevojke!

Molila bih za savjet suborke koje su dugo u ovim vodama. Upravo sam prošla svoj prvi IVF privatno kod dr. L. Nakon 36 Merionala dobili smo 4 stanice od kojih su se dvije oplodile i vraćene su (jedan dobar zametak, a drugi tak-tak). Danas mi je 7. dan poslije transfera, grudi su mi se skroz ispuhale, nemam nikakve grčeve i nisam ni malo napuhnuta, pa se pribojavam da od ovog postupka ne bude ništa. Nastavit ću s utićima i vaditi betu (ako ju dočekam), ali bih se htjela unaprijed pripremiti za idući postupak. S lovom sam malo kratka pa me zanima koju bi državnu ustanovu preporučile prema vašim iskustvima i koliko se otprilike čeka na termin. Ili skupljat lovu pa nastavit kod dr L.? Nisam pametna, molim za sve sugestije i unaprijed hvala. Pusa svima

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sarahkay dobro došla, prvo pričekaj rezultate nemoj suditi po znakovima oni ti ne znače ništa.
Pogledaj malo niže imaš post od Ksene* Hrvatska MPO zbilja i kako odabrati kliniku*
I ukoliko bude beta negativna i  pošto imaš 38 godina svakako se probaj ugurati u državne klinike dok ne skupiš lovu za sljedeći postupak kod privatnika jer vrijeme leti a visoki FSH nije baš dobar znak.

----------


## Darkica

Slažem se s Mali Mimi da odeš u državnu kliniku dok čekaš postupak u privatnika. Iako ja sam se odlučila za dr L do kraja...Ipak, godine i visok FSH nije dobra kominacija.Sretno tebi i svima ostalima!  :Kiss: 



> Sarahkay dobro došla, prvo pričekaj rezultate nemoj suditi po znakovima oni ti ne znače ništa.
> Pogledaj malo niže imaš post od Ksene* Hrvatska MPO zbilja i kako odabrati kliniku*
> I ukoliko bude beta negativna i  pošto imaš 38 godina svakako se probaj ugurati u državne klinike dok ne skupiš lovu za sljedeći postupak kod privatnika jer vrijeme leti a visoki FSH nije baš dobar znak.

----------


## miba

Sarahkay -zaista je nekad bolje ne opterećivati se simptomima-ja sam u prošlom postupku imala hrpu simptoma a na kraju ß  tek 1.2! Zato nastavi prema uputama Dr. bar do vađenja ß. Inače meni je 6. dan nakon ET isto kod dr. L. i ako ne uspijemo ni ovaj put razmišljam da ostajemo kod njega! U većini se klinika čeka pa mi je to ipak mislim najbolja opcija- o stručnosti i ostalom da i ne govorim! Al nek ti ovaj postupak bude dobitni ! Sretno !

----------


## Darkica

I ja sam kod dr L. Naručena sam 15.4. To ce mi biti drugi postupak, i opet kod nejga!



> Sarahkay -zaista je nekad bolje ne opterećivati se simptomima-ja sam u prošlom postupku imala hrpu simptoma a na kraju ß  tek 1.2! Zato nastavi prema uputama Dr. bar do vađenja ß. Inače meni je 6. dan nakon ET isto kod dr. L. i ako ne uspijemo ni ovaj put razmišljam da ostajemo kod njega! U većini se klinika čeka pa mi je to ipak mislim najbolja opcija- o stručnosti i ostalom da i ne govorim! Al nek ti ovaj postupak bude dobitni ! Sretno !

----------


## sarahkay

Hvala puno! Svakako ću pričekati betu, nada umire zadnja. Puno mi govori to da ste se odlučile i dalje nastaviti kod dr L. Vidjet ću s njim što mi preporučuje za idući postupak pa pokušati namaknuti lovu za bar još jedan postupak kod njega. Pozz!

----------


## Marnie

Sarahkay preporučam ti da se u međuvremenu javiš i u koju državnu kliniku, jer se u njima počelo čekati na postupak oko 4-6 mjeseci (nedostatak lijekova za stimulaciju) tako da možeš kombinirati privatno (kada imaš love) i preko HZZO-a. Pogledaj malo topice po klinikama, pa se odluči. Možda Vinogradska ili Petrova ili VV gdje trenutno nema čekanja, ali je tamo jako mlad i neiskusan tim. Moraš misliti na sve to zbog svojih godina i visokog FSH-a.
Ali držim fige da ti svi ovi savjeti neće biti potrebni  :Smile: !

----------


## b.a.b.y

Sarahkay držim fige za visoku betu. Hvala cure na savjetima. Poslušala sam vas i napravila briseve.Nalazi još nisu stigli. Dao mi je ginekolog vaginalete i danas je iscjedak proziran. Od bakterija imam već dugo e-coli i nikako je se rješit  :Sad:  Sutra idem na prvi UVZ i nadam se da će bit sve u redu. I dalje me bole jajnici za poludit,dobila sam prištiće kao da sam u pubertetu,derem se na sve žive i plačem svako malo. No sve to nije ništa ako će uspjet da konačno upoznam svoju bebicu  :Smile:  Pozdrav svima....

----------


## sarahkay

Cure, baš ste sve drage! Hvala puno na podršci! Jučer me malo uhvatio crnjak ali danas je već bolje. Nekako sam mislila da ako unaprijed napravim plan za novi postupak da će mi biti lakše čekati do bete i prebroditi ev. neuspjeh. Sad više neću misliti na to da se ne zacopram.(pljuc, pljuc)   Pusa svima!

----------


## zlatta

pozdrav svima, čitam postove unazad nekoliko stranica ali nisam našla nešto što me zanima.
naime, ja u petak idem na razgovor u Vili, kod dr.Radončića, pa molim da nešto napišete o njemu što bih trebala znati: npr. da li šutljiv pa treba izvlačiti iz njega riječ i sl.
svaka informacija mi je dobrodošla i hvala na njoj.
kako ste vi prošle na prvom razgovoru? bio kakav pregled ili?

----------


## taca70

Zlatta, dr. R je jedan od rijetkih MPO doktora u Hr s kojim se moze potpuno otvoreno i slobodno razgovarati o svemu sto te muci vezano za lijecenje. Meni je na prvom pregledu cak djelovao malo suzdrzano, pregledao je detaljno sve moje dotadasnje nalaze, dao upute za dalje ali sva njegova pozrtvovanost je tek kasnije dosla do izrazaja. Mozes biti sigurna da ces imati potpuno individualan pristup ali moras se i ti pripremiti tj. znati postaviti prava pitanja. Ja sam se u Petrovoj navikla na minimalnu komunikaciju tako da mi je odlazak u Vili bio velika promjena nabolje.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Potpisujem tacu, sve pohvale dr. on je prvi koji se stvarno posvetio našem slučaju i uveo neke promjene

----------


## ina33

> Zlatta, dr. R je jedan od rijetkih MPO doktora u Hr s kojim se moze potpuno otvoreno i slobodno razgovarati o svemu sto te muci vezano za lijecenje. Meni je na prvom pregledu cak djelovao malo suzdrzano, pregledao je detaljno sve moje dotadasnje nalaze, dao upute za dalje ali sva njegova pozrtvovanost je tek kasnije dosla do izrazaja. Mozes biti sigurna da ces imati potpuno individualan pristup ali moras se i ti pripremiti tj. znati postaviti prava pitanja.


Radončić, Vlaisavljević, Šparac - komunikacijski super MPO doktori, pravi užitak je bit u kontaktu s njima, ono... sve izgleda tako jednostavno.. i normalno... malo izaziva nevjericu pa se trebaš naviknut (nije se uvijek ful jednostavno naviknuti ni na dobro). Malo se šokiraš prvi put jer si naviknut na drugačiji odnos. Mislim da ćeš uživati.

----------


## mare41

zlatta, na konzultacijama dr nema običaj raditi UZV, osim ako se niste tako dogovorili, možeš to tražiti ako ima potrebe. Inače, pitaj slobodno sve što te zanima, kako su cure već i napisale.

----------


## mare41

baby, javi nam se nakon UZV-a, nadam se da će to s bolovima biti dobro.

----------


## mare41

zlatta, kad ste sutra u Viliju? Ide još neko sutra?

----------


## b.a.b.y

Hoću javit ću vam se! Idem danas oko 4! Joj već me hvata prpa a tek sam na pola puta!  :Smile: )) Meni je Radončić već na prvim konzultacijama napravio UVZ ali me je prvo pitao da li to želim jer možemo to napravit i kasnije tj. prije pikanja. Pošto sam bila dan ranije na depilaciji pristala sam na UVZ ahahaha.  :Smile: ))) Pozdrav cure i uživajte u ovom prekrasnom danu....

----------


## zlatta

> zlatta, kad ste sutra u Viliju? Ide još neko sutra?


naručeni smo za 15,15. 
hvala svima na odgovorima, ne znam što mogu očekivati pa mi puno znače vaši odgovori. 
javim se kako je bilo.

----------


## andream

moram ovdje kad ne ide drugačije: zlatta, očisti inbox.

----------


## zlatta

odmah  :Smile:

----------


## b.a.b.y

Pozdrav svima!
Eto jučer sam bila na UVZ-u i imam 7 jajašca. Radončić kaže da to nije loše. Endometrij mi je 9. U ponedeljak idem opet na UVZ i vjerovatno u utorak na punkciju.  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Pozdrav svima!
> Eto jučer sam bila na UVZ-u i imam 7 jajašca. Radončić kaže da to nije loše. Endometrij mi je 9. U ponedeljak idem opet na UVZ i vjerovatno u utorak na punkciju.


7 folikula draga, jajne stanice se tek vide poslije punkcije
Sretno :Heart:

----------


## b.a.b.y

hehe skužila sam kaj sam napisala tek kasnije ali mi se nije dalo ispravljat. Uglavnom razumijete kaj sam htjela reć  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

baby, držimo fige!
zlatta, šteta što se nismo stigle dogovoriti, uglavnom, nabacila sam smile kad ste izlazili, jeste zadovoljni?

----------


## b.a.b.y

Bok svima. Hvala Mare, sutra idem na drugi UVZ i vjerovatno prekosutra na punkciju. Pikam se i sa Cetrotide a sutra moram uzet sa sobom štopericu. Kaj se više sve to bliži sve me je više strah. No danas sam čula odličnu vijest. Kolegica s posla čiji muž ima istu dijagnozu kao i moj je nakon neuspješne IVF u Viliju ostala trudna prirodno  :Smile:

----------


## BlaBla123

Ide li neko kod dr. L krajem tjedna?

----------


## ljube

BlaBla123 idem ja,a koji dan ideš ti?

----------


## sunceko1

Pozdrav cure! 
Evo ja sam nova na ovom forumu, a zanima me da li koja od vas ima iskustva s Poliklinikom Podobnik?

----------


## Darkica

Ja idem dr L u petak.



> Ide li neko kod dr. L krajem tjedna?

----------


## BlaBla123

Onda cemo se sresti; Sretno i uspjesno svima kod dr L u postupku 04/05.
Sta je dr. L preporuka nakon transfera u smislu mirovanja?

----------


## Marnie

*sunceko1* dobrodošla na forum i još brže nam ostala trbušasta  :Smile: .
Sa Podobnikom nemam osobnih iskustava, ali bilo je već pisanja na tu temu, pa malo preko pretražnika foruma pronađi što te zanima o Podobniku. Ja ti osobno preporučujem da izabereš neku kliniku sa MPO specijalistima sa više iskustva, Podobnik je više porodničar. Ako želiš ići isključivo privatno tu su ti poliklinika Vili, IVF poliklinika ili IVF Centar u Zg te veliki uspjeh ima i poliklinika Cito iz Splita. Cito i IVF poliklinika rade postupke i na teret HZZO-a. 
Što god izabrala želim ti svu sreću i da što prije dođeš do bebice  :Smile: .

----------


## Jesen82

> Onda cemo se sresti; Sretno i uspjesno svima kod dr L u postupku 04/05.
> Sta je dr. L preporuka nakon transfera u smislu mirovanja?


meni je rekao 4,5 dana barem odmirovati i onda da mogu ići raditi...mislim da ti to ovisi o tome kakvu si reakciju imalana stimulaciju...

sretno!

----------


## sunceko1

Marnie- hvala na dobrodošlici i preporukama. Nadam se da ću čim prije biti trbušasta  :Smile: . Inače ja sam već prošla jedan ICSI kod Podobnika. Uspjela sam doći do 5+3/7tj. trudnoće i onda je nakon toga za 2-3 dana moja beta pala na 25 i moj gest. mjehur se jednostavno smanjio (nestao). Sad čekam da se čim prije oporavim i da krenem ponovo. Ne znam da li je moj odabir Poliklinike najbolji, ali nadam se da ću što prije uspjeti. Iz tog razloga sam htjela čuti eventualna iskustva drugih cura s Podobnikom.

----------


## taca70

sunceko1, mislim da ces ovdje tesko naci nekoga ko se lijeci kod dr.Podobnika ali to ne znaci da ne mozes svoja iskustva podijeliti s nama. Napisi nesto vise o vasoj dg, protokolu koji si dobila i kako si reagirala na stimulaciju.

----------


## ivanova

> Marnie- hvala na dobrodošlici i preporukama. Nadam se da ću čim prije biti trbušasta . Inače ja sam već prošla jedan ICSI kod Podobnika. Uspjela sam doći do 5+3/7tj. trudnoće i onda je nakon toga za 2-3 dana moja beta pala na 25 i moj gest. mjehur se jednostavno smanjio (nestao). Sad čekam da se čim prije oporavim i da krenem ponovo. Ne znam da li je moj odabir Poliklinike najbolji, ali nadam se da ću što prije uspjeti. Iz tog razloga sam htjela čuti eventualna iskustva drugih cura s Podobnikom.


 ako smijem znati koja je cijena postupka i dal on sve sam radi? bas me zanima....

----------


## Magnoli

Bok ! Čitam vas često i odlučila sam se priključiti. Moja priča ide ovako, teško sam ostala trudna prvi put( endometrioza i nemam jedan jajnik), ali smo uspjeli na kraju prirodnim putem, teška trudnoća i rodila sam mjesec dana ranije. Nakon nekog vremena odlučujemo ići na još jedno dijete, pokušavamo prirodno, ali ne ide, muž radi spermiogram i dijagnoza je OAT. Odlučujemo se odmah na ICSI, i to kod prof.Podobnika jer mi je vodio cijelu trudnoću i kod njega sam rodila. Prošla sam 2xICSI- oba puta biokemijska, oba puta su završile sa 6 tjedana, beta raste, vidi se gestacijski mjehur i tada sve nestane. Što meni nije bilo normalno jer se ne mogu dogoditi dvije identične situacije, na što on meni kaže bude bolje idući put. Ja sam tada odlučila otići na razgovor u druge klinike, Škvorc - tamo su mi rekli da je sve ok samnom, samo da je on pretjerao sa lijekovima poslije transfera i da je on poznat po "biokemijskim trudnoćama". To isto mi je potvrdio i Lučinger, te Radončić koji me poslao na dodatne pretrage jer mu je to bilo sve sumnjivo. Na kraju je otkrio da imam problem zgrušavanjem krvi i da mi treba fragmin. Onda sam morala donijeti tešku odluku i odlučiti između Lučingera i Radončića za slijedeći postupak i odlučila sam se za Radončića. I evo imala sam ET dvije morule 4 dan, beta pozitivna, bila sam na UZV 5+1- vidi se gestacijska vreća i gestacijski mjehur, sad čekamo otkucaje srca. I nadam se da će ovaj put biti sve ok.
Bitno je da svatko odluči najbolje za sebe, a ako nekome nešto "smrdi" da traži dalje. Ja ću ponovno otići kod Podobnika da mi vodi trudnoću jer je stvarno dobar porodničar, ali jednostavno kako mi je rekao jedan poznati gin.kirurg, on nema dovoljno iskustva sa umjetnim oplodnjama. I to je činjenica. Teško je biti idealan na svim poljima.
Nadam se da sam nekome pomogla sa svojim iskustvom.

----------


## sunceko1

> sunceko1, mislim da ces ovdje tesko naci nekoga ko se lijeci kod dr.Podobnika ali to ne znaci da ne mozes svoja iskustva podijeliti s nama. Napisi nesto vise o vasoj dg, protokolu koji si dobila i kako si reagirala na stimulaciju.


Taca70-zašto misliš da ću ovdje teško naći nekoga tko se liječi kod dr. P.? Stvarno mislite da nije dovoljno iskusan ili su možda razlog cijene njegovih usluga? Pročitala sam svašta na forumima- iskustva su svakojaka. Ima i dobrih i loših. Ja se još uvijek nadam dobrome jer imam još 3 smrzlića kod njega. Inače imam 35god (zdrava), ali MM ima oligo. Jedini način za potomstvo je ICSI postupak. Kod dr. P. sam stimulirana sa Gonalima i Decap., sve normalno podnijela bez ikakvih poteškoća, punktirano mi je 6js, te su mi 3 zametka vraćena. Kraj priče znate, jer sam ga već prije napisala  :Sad: ((

----------


## b.a.b.y

Pozdrav cure, eto samo da javim da sam jučer preživjela svoju prvu punkciju. Dobili smo 4 jajne stanice ( rekao je Radončić da je to dosta malo) i večeras moram zvati da vidim jesu li se oplodile. Malo me danas boli u trbuhu ali ništa strašno!

----------


## miny

može jedno pitanje.. Dali je   točno da  IVF  poliklinika  radi   postupke  na teret  HZZO-a?

----------


## ANGEL_26

*Kaduna* da sad ne pisem na dugo i široko nemam ništa puno reći jer sve piše na http://www.poliklinika-ivf.hr/compon...lang,hrvatski/ Ovde su navedeni svi koji rade,detaljan opis i doktora i biologa.
I imam samo riječi pohvale za svih koji tamo rade!

----------


## tonili

*Sunceko* mislim da je Taca jednostavno mislila na činjenicu da se zaista vrlo malo pacijentica dr.Podobnika javlja ovdje. Zašto je to tako, neznamo. Bila je svojedobno Bony - čini mi se, ali ona je rodila svoje trojkice, tako da, vjerujem, nema baš vremena za forumiranje.
*B.a.b.y.*  glavno da je sve dobro prošlo - sad neka samo tulum u labu bude dobar! A što se tiče boli, odmiruj i pij puno vode.
Sretno!

----------


## mare41

Magnoli, četitam! Javljaj kako ide.
baby, držimo figeeee!

----------


## ivanova

> Taca70-zašto misliš da ću ovdje teško naći nekoga tko se liječi kod dr. P.? Stvarno mislite da nije dovoljno iskusan ili su možda razlog cijene njegovih usluga? Pročitala sam svašta na forumima- iskustva su svakojaka. Ima i dobrih i loših. Ja se još uvijek nadam dobrome jer imam još 3 smrzlića kod njega. Inače imam 35god (zdrava), ali MM ima oligo. Jedini način za potomstvo je ICSI postupak. Kod dr. P. sam stimulirana sa Gonalima i Decap., sve normalno podnijela bez ikakvih poteškoća, punktirano mi je 6js, te su mi 3 zametka vraćena. Kraj priče znate, jer sam ga već prije napisala ((


 pa kolika je cijena usluga ako nije problem da nam kazes?
ja sam isto cula svakojake price o njemu i biokemijskim trudnocama al ne znam nista iz prve ruke...
bitno je samo da se ti tamo osjecas dobro i sigurno!! sretnoo

----------


## ivanova

> može jedno pitanje.. Dali je   točno da  IVF  poliklinika  radi   postupke  na teret  HZZO-a?


to je istina samo ne znam dali mozes doci kao novi pacijent i ici kod njih preko hzzo-a,nazovi ih pa provjeri

----------


## taca70

Magnoli, ocito ste donijeli dobru odluku da odete kod dr.R. Cestitam na uspjehu i ~~~~~ da sve bude ok. Dobro si napisala da je dr.P poznat po svojim biok.trudnocama, skoro sve pacijentice imaju istu pricu.
Miny, ne znam koliko dugo pratis ovaj forum i sta si sve do sada procitala ali sigurno si morala primjetiti da se pacijentice dr.P veoma rijetko javljaju. Ja ne znam koliko postupaka on godisnje radi ali je cinjenica da mu MPO nije primarna djelatnost sto je prilikom izbora Klinike jako bitna stvar.
b.a.b.y., 4js su skroz ok. Sa ovakvim Zakonom je mozda i bolje da ih nemas vise, samo neka budu kvalitetni embriji.

----------


## Jelena

Svatko mora sam odlučiti, ali ja bih s 35 godina ipak birala nekog malo ozbiljnijeg doktora, jer vrijeme prebrzo prođe s kojekakvim biokemijskim trudnoćama.

----------


## Magnoli

Magnoli, četitam! Javljaj kako ide.

Hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## Magnoli

Magnoli, ocito ste donijeli dobru odluku da odete kod dr.R. Cestitam na uspjehu i ~~~~~ da sve bude ok. Dobro si napisala da je dr.P poznat po svojim biok.trudnocama, skoro sve pacijentice imaju istu pricu.


Ja sam imala dvije biokemijske i da od svih mogućih doktora sam čula da je stvarno poznat po tome; ali u svom slučaju ne mogu zaključiti dali je tu on stvarno kriv za biokemijske ( zbog količine lijekova koje daje poslije transfera i tako održava trudnoću ) ili je kod mene problem implatacije, jer sam sada na fragminu i ostala sam trudna, i nadam se uspješno  :Smile:  Hvala na ~~~~~~

U konačnici vjerujem da je on stvarno dobar doktor, porodničar, ali što se tiče oplodnje ima stvarno boljih doktora od njega.

----------


## Darkica

Meni je rekao 3-4 dana mirovanja, a onda sve normalno...samo bez naprezanja...nije nuzno leci i ne micati se sve dana iz kreveta, niti normalno ustati i sjesti za stol i pojesti, itd...Dr je super!!!





> Onda cemo se sresti; Sretno i uspjesno svima kod dr L u postupku 04/05.
> Sta je dr. L preporuka nakon transfera u smislu mirovanja?

----------


## martinstoss

Cure, mm i ja se spremamo u ZG po drugo mišljenje i, nadamo se, u neki ozbiljniji postupak. Planiramo prvo u Polikliniku IVF, pa vas molim da mi kažete nešto o vašim iskustvima i da mi, eventualno, preporučite još neku. Unaprijed zahvaljujem

----------


## artisan

martinstoss on mene imaš preporuku za ivf centar - dr. lučinger. Prekrasan doktor, sa puno iskustva, i jako dobrim rezultatima. :Smile:

----------


## martinstoss

> martinstoss on mene imaš preporuku za ivf centar - dr. lučinger. Prekrasan doktor, sa puno iskustva, i jako dobrim rezultatima.


Ej, a to nije ona klinika di je Šimunić, jel tako? Sve mi se pomiješalo, šta imaju isto ime? Ajde, molim, te napiši mi na kojoj je adresi ta tvoja.

----------


## martinstoss

oh, pardon, mozak mi preopterećen, pa ne čitam pozorno, vidim da ti pišeš o ivf centru. Svejedno mi, molim te , napiši adresu i reci mi je li to državna ili privatna.

----------


## martinstoss

vrijeme je da odem s interneta, mislim na podforumu sam o priv.klinikama, a ja te pitam je li privatna....odoh, laku noć, menga me probudila u 5 ujutro i od tada sam budna i tužna, nije ni čudo da sam otišla malo...

----------


## mare41

martinstoss, u  Zagrebu su 4 privatne klinike, i svako će pohvaliti svoju, osim poliklinike Vili, IVF centra i IVF poliklinike, postoji i Betaplus.

----------


## martinstoss

> martinstoss, u  Zagrebu su 4 privatne klinike, i svako će pohvaliti svoju, osim poliklinike Vili, IVF centra i IVF poliklinike, postoji i Betaplus.


E, sad mi je malo jasnije, hvala ti! Idem malo proguglat te šta si mi napisala. Ja svoju polikliniku sigurno neću hvalit, nikad! Hvala još jednom!

----------


## mare41

Ajme, jesam ja to zaboravila Polikliniku Škvorc? Nije bilo namjerno.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> martinstoss on mene imaš preporuku za ivf centar - dr. lučinger. Prekrasan doktor, sa puno iskustva, i jako dobrim rezultatima.


I od mene!

----------


## Darkica

I ja preporučam dr Lučingera :Smile:  Divan čovjek, uvijek na usluzi.




> I od mene!

----------


## Jelena

Ima nas ovdje dosta i koji smo fanovi od dr. Radončića, poliklinika Vili  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Nekako je to dosta subjektivna stvar. Zbilja jako puno ljudi ima dobro  mišljenje i o dr. L., a ja i MM smo bili jednom kod njega i nikad više.  Ili je bio loš trenutak ili nam se "horoskopi ne poklapaju". U svakom slučaju, ako imate živaca, možda bi bilo dobro obići ih više da vidite koji vam najbolje leži.

----------


## martinstoss

Cure, puno vam hvala! Odoh u pohod na vaše doktore! Najviše ste mi nahvalile dr. Lučingera koliko vidim, pa ću onda prvo kod njega. Pusa i svima puno sreće!

----------


## mare41

> Nekako je to dosta subjektivna stvar. Zbilja jako puno ljudi ima dobro  mišljenje i o dr. L., a ja i MM smo bili jednom kod njega i nikad više.  Ili je bio loš trenutak ili nam se "horoskopi ne poklapaju". U svakom slučaju, ako imate živaca, možda bi bilo dobro obići ih više da vidite koji vam najbolje leži.


 X Martinstoss, dokaz je i to što svi hvale tvoju dosadašnju kliniku, a vama nisu legli, i zaista je sve subjektivno, al nije dovoljno tražiti friendly doktora nego treba potražiti i najboljeg embriologa, a to zaista Vili (my favorite)  i IVF centar imaju.

----------


## Jelena

> X Martinstoss, dokaz je i to što svi hvale tvoju dosadašnju kliniku, a vama nisu legli, i zaista je sve subjektivno, al nije dovoljno tražiti friendly doktora nego treba potražiti i najboljeg embriologa, a to zaista Vili (my favorite)  i IVF centar imaju.


Čini mi se da smo se mi "iskusnjače" nekako nalijepile na dr. Radončića  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

Jelena, ja sam kod njega od početka, nažalost već treću godinu, nije da sam nešto šarala i birala :Smile: , a dobro je krenulo od prvog susreta pa nije trebalo ići dalje (tako je vjerojatno kod većine Viljevki).

----------


## ina33

> E, sad mi je malo jasnije, hvala ti! Idem malo proguglat te šta si mi napisala. Ja svoju polikliniku sigurno neću hvalit, nikad! Hvala još jednom!


Betaplus is who? To nisam upratila.

----------


## mare41

Betaplus je ginek. podjedinica poliklinike Novaderrm, s dr Dmitrović i dr Bauman.

----------


## Jelena

> Jelena, ja sam kod njega od početka, nažalost već treću godinu, nije da sam nešto šarala i birala, a dobro je krenulo od prvog susreta pa nije trebalo ići dalje (tako je vjerojatno kod većine Viljevki).


Ja bome prošarala sa skoro svim MPOovcima u Zg, St, Slo, a ponešto i na zapadu  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Ja bih pohvalila lab Poliklinike IVF - jako sam zadovoljna jer sam došla do blastica sa samo 2 js, a u prirodnjaku do 8-staničnih. Samo mi još fali lijepa beta  :Grin:  Kod dr. Lučingera i ranije na Sv. Duhu na žalost niti jedan odličan embrij, stvarno ne znam zašto, ali takvo je moje iskustvo.
*Martinstoss* mene zanima kakva su tvoja iskustva u CITU i zašto nisi bila zadovoljna, pa ako ti se da pls napiši nam.

----------


## miny

> Magnoli, ocito ste donijeli dobru odluku da odete kod dr.R. Cestitam na uspjehu i ~~~~~ da sve bude ok. Dobro si napisala da je dr.P poznat po svojim biok.trudnocama, skoro sve pacijentice imaju istu pricu.
> Miny, ne znam koliko dugo pratis ovaj forum i sta si sve do sada procitala ali sigurno si morala primjetiti da se pacijentice dr.P veoma rijetko javljaju. Ja ne znam koliko postupaka on godisnje radi ali je cinjenica da mu MPO nije primarna djelatnost sto je prilikom izbora Klinike jako bitna stvar.
> b.a.b.y., 4js su skroz ok. Sa ovakvim Zakonom je mozda i bolje da ih nemas vise, samo neka budu kvalitetni embriji.


ne znam jesmo li se razumjeli.  Zanima  me  dali   Poliklinika  IVF   http://www.poliklinika-ivf.hr/compon.../lang,hrvatski    prof.dr. Velimira Šimunića  radi  preko HZZO?

----------


## mare41

> to je istina samo ne znam dali mozes doci kao novi pacijent i ici kod njih preko hzzo-a,nazovi ih pa provjeri


 miny, citiram ti odgovor od ivanove, ako ti je promakao.

----------


## miny

> Ja bih pohvalila lab Poliklinike IVF - jako sam zadovoljna jer sam došla do blastica sa samo 2 js, a u prirodnjaku do 8-staničnih. Samo mi još fali lijepa beta  Kod dr. Lučingera i ranije na Sv. Duhu na žalost niti jedan odličan embrij, stvarno ne znam zašto, ali takvo je moje iskustvo.
> *Martinstoss* mene zanima kakva su tvoja iskustva u CITU i zašto nisi bila zadovoljna, pa ako ti se da pls napiši nam.


Charlie,  možda  ti znaš  .. radi li  Poliklinika  IVF prof. Šimunića  preko HZZO?

----------


## Charlie

Cure vezano za ovo kaj se priča o broju biokemijskih kod dr. P., a kako se to lijekovima nakon transfera može utjecati na broj biokemijskih trudnoća, ne kužim??? Nije valjda da šiba injekcije HCG-a?

----------


## miny

> miny, citiram ti odgovor od ivanove, ako ti je promakao.


Hvala. Poslala sam mail, ali nitko ne  odgovara.   :Sad:

----------


## ina33

> Cure vezano za ovo kaj se priča o broju biokemijskih kod dr. P., a kako se to lijekovima nakon transfera može utjecati na broj biokemijskih trudnoća, ne kužim??? Nije valjda da šiba injekcije HCG-a?


Poslat ću ti PP na temu.

----------


## ina33

Da, čujem puno takvih iskustava da je dobar Šimunićev lab. Thnx, *mare*, za info o Betaplusu.

----------


## Charlie

> Charlie, možda ti znaš .. radi li Poliklinika IVF prof. Šimunića preko HZZO?


Radi. Samo ti ne znam reći kako doći do takvog postupka, ja sam relativno nova pacijentica. Najbolje da ih nazoveš i pitaš (na mail ne odgovore baš brzo).

----------


## Charlie

Tj. *Miny* možda bi ti bilo najbolje se naručiti na konzultacije, i onda pitati direktno što i kako, jel imaju listu, koliko se čeka...

----------


## miny

> Tj. *Miny* možda bi ti bilo najbolje se naručiti na konzultacije, i onda pitati direktno što i kako, jel imaju listu, koliko se čeka...


hvala  puno. Dobila sam  odgovor mailom.   :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Miny, oprosti, odnosilo se na sunceko1, krivo sam oslovila.

----------


## sunceko1

> Poslat ću ti PP na temu.


Želim i ja znati! Može?

----------


## martinstoss

> Magnoli, ocito ste donijeli dobru odluku da odete kod dr.R. Cestitam na uspjehu i ~~~~~ da sve bude ok. Dobro si napisala da je dr.P poznat po svojim biok.trudnocama, skoro sve pacijentice imaju istu pricu.
> 
> 
> Ja sam imala dvije biokemijske i da od svih mogućih doktora sam čula da je stvarno poznat po tome; ali u svom slučaju ne mogu zaključiti dali je tu on stvarno kriv za biokemijske ( zbog količine lijekova koje daje poslije transfera i tako održava trudnoću ) ili je kod mene problem implatacije, jer sam sada na fragminu i ostala sam trudna, i nadam se uspješno  Hvala na ~~~~~~
> 
> U konačnici vjerujem da je on stvarno dobar doktor, porodničar, ali što se tiče oplodnje ima stvarno boljih doktora od njega.


Pliz pošalji mi na pp o kojim točno doktorima se radi.

----------


## ivanova

> Da, čujem puno takvih iskustava da je dobar Šimunićev lab. Thnx, *mare*, za info o Betaplusu.


najbolji lab!!!!!
dokaz je u mom potpisu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivanova

*miny* sto su ti odgovorili da li mozes u postupak preko hzzo-a?

----------


## martinstoss

*ivanova*, ja naprosto obožavam tvoju betu i čestitam ti! Možeš li mi napisat kod kojeg si dr.?

----------


## Darkica

Ja sam kod dr L i moram pohvaliti i dr Lanu, koja je veliki strucnjak na svom podrucju, a i prema meni je bila divna dok sam bila na punkciji i na transferu.Usla je dok sam bila sama i čavrljala je sa mnom o svakodnevnim stvarima...a dr je fantastican....uzitak mi je vidjeti ga dobro raspolozenoga...zapravo, nikada ga nisam vidjela neraspolozenoga...Sve pohvale!




> X Martinstoss, dokaz je i to što svi hvale tvoju dosadašnju kliniku, a vama nisu legli, i zaista je sve subjektivno, al nije dovoljno tražiti friendly doktora nego treba potražiti i najboljeg embriologa, a to zaista Vili (my favorite)  i IVF centar imaju.

----------


## azrijelka36

preporučam dr. Lučingera. Već sam ga dosta ovdje hvalla, pa ako imaš kakvih pitanja slobodno pošalji na pp.

----------


## martinstoss

*azrijelka*, hvala ti! Pošaljem ti ono u ponedjeljak. Ovo ću još vidjet za doktore, mislim se između Šimunića i Lučingera...

----------


## ivanova

> *ivanova*, ja naprosto obožavam tvoju betu i čestitam ti! Možeš li mi napisat kod kojeg si dr.?


hvalaaaa,i ja ju obozavam kao i ove dve male mrvice u mom trbuhu! postupak mi je radila dr dmitrovic koja je nakon toga otisla u kliniku beta plus i dr je super!
ostala sam voditi trudnocu u ivf pliklinici kod dr crvenkovica koji je dosao iz petrove,fenomenalan je,ne znam sta drugo reci...

----------


## miny

> *miny* sto su ti odgovorili da li mozes u postupak preko hzzo-a?


Rade, ali se  čeka. Naručila sam se na konultacije, pa  ću onda  znati detalje.

----------


## mare41

Moje mišljenje je (s kojim se ne moraju drugi složiti) je da u IVF polikliniku ne bi išla da oni meni plate, zbog svega što se događalo kod donošenja zakona o MO, a pozivam Vilijevke da pohvale svoju kliniku (kad se već hvalimo :Smile: ).

----------


## taca70

> Čini mi se da smo se mi "iskusnjače" nekako nalijepile na dr. Radončića


Cinjenica je da kada iza sebe imas dug MPO put lakse skuzis koji doktori imaju individualan pristup pacijentu i da svoj posao temeljito odraduju pa prema tome radis i selekciju.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo i mene da pohvalim dr. R i Vili, nakon podosta lutanja okolo(prošla sam prethodno 3 klinike) našla sam dr. i kliniku koja mi odgovara. Samo mi je žao što i oni nisu dobili ugovor sa HZZO-om ovako mi je malo teže ići tamo u postupke. Rekla bih da ako su problemi vezani uz neplodnost lako otklonivi, relativno se brzo može zatrudnjeti neovisno u koju kliniku idete, ali eto mi smo nažalost neki kompliciraniji slučaj i onda je stvarno potreban individualan pristup i da se netko malo više "udubi" u vaš slučaj

----------


## Jelena

> Moje mišljenje je (s kojim se ne moraju drugi složiti) je da u IVF polikliniku ne bi išla da oni meni plate, zbog svega što se događalo kod donošenja zakona o MO, a pozivam Vilijevke da pohvale svoju kliniku (kad se već hvalimo).


Ha politički, odnosno tko nas je naviše usosio od liječnika, odnosno tko je mogao a nije htio spasiti nas Milinovića, to se zna. Tako da bih se i ja teško odlučila za tu kliniku, ali u stručnost ne ulazim. Laboratorij je očito dobar,

----------


## mare41

Vjerujem da nije viška i ovdje naglasiti da ko može i ima dobre reakcije na stimulacije neka bježi vani gdje će se oploditi sve jajne stanice i višak embrija zamrznuti. Cijena postupka u našim privatnim klinikama (kad se ne ide preko HZZO-a u IVF poliklinici i Citu) i vani je slična (ovisno kako gdje, al nije razlika prevelika).

----------


## taca70

Jelena, mare41, vucete me za jezik kada spominjete zakon a ja se sve trudim biti fina  :Grin: . Ipak, bas je super sto i doktori koji su podrzali ovaj zakon imaju dobar uspjeh i podrsku pacijenata.

----------


## Gabi25

I ja moram pohvaliti dr.R i Vili, nakon što su svi više manje odmahivali rukom na naš slučaj jer smo mladi i dijagnoza nam nije nešto strašna, on me prvi poslao napraviti milijun pretraga i nalaza i mislim da smo konačno na tragu onome što ne valja. Svaka mu čast na individualnom pristupu, a osim toga što je odličan doktor i divan je čovjek. Jedini razlog što ne idem k njemu u postupak je što dobivam hrpu js i više mi se isplati ići van- budući da su cijene tu negdje- a vani mi oplode sve js

----------


## tonili

mare41 napisa:




> Moje mišljenje je (s kojim se ne moraju drugi složiti) je da u IVF polikliniku ne bi išla da oni meni plate, zbog svega što se događalo kod donošenja zakona o MO, a pozivam Vilijevke da pohvale svoju kliniku (kad se već hvalimo).


Jer to mene netko zove?
Mislim da je sve vidljivo u potpisu - ekipa je vrhunska, stručnjaci i topli ljudi.
Prije prvog postupka, bila sam kod nekoliko liječnika na konzultacijama - dr. Radončić mi je odmah nekako najbolje sjeo. Opušten, normalan, iskren....
Bilo mi je vrlo važno da se osjećam sigurnom, da me nije strah....s obzirom na vrijeme provedeno na njegovom stolu i golu rit - to mi je bio ključni moment!  :Razz:

----------


## Aurora*

> Moje mišljenje je (s kojim se ne moraju drugi složiti) je da *u IVF polikliniku ne bi išla da oni meni plate, zbog svega što se događalo kod donošenja zakona o MO*, a pozivam Vilijevke da pohvale svoju kliniku (kad se već hvalimo).


Ja sam takodjer krajnje ogorcena nad podrskom koju je prof. S. dao Zakonu o medicinskoj oplodnji, a koja je bila kljucna za donosenje tog i takvog zakona. 

Zato ne samo da ne bih isla u IVF polikliniku ni da mi plate, nego cak ni da je zadnja na svijetu! 

Toliko tom covjeku zamjeram sto je svojim stajanjem uz bok Milinovicu unazadio potpomognutu oplodnju u Hrvatskoj i brojnim parovima s problemom neplodnosti, ukljucujuci i nas, nanio nesagledivu stetu.  :Mad:

----------


## tonili

Aurora* napisa:



> Toliko tom covjeku zamjeram sto je svojim stajanjem uz bok Milinovicu unazadio potpomognutu oplodnju u Hrvatskoj i brojnim parovima s problemom neplodnosti, ukljucujuci i nas, nanio nesagledivu stetu.


*X*

----------


## amyx

> Čini mi se da smo se mi "iskusnjače" nekako nalijepile na dr. Radončića


I ja sam se zaljepila za dr. Radončića u svom kratkom trudničkom stažu...u postupke ne idem kod njega jer imamo još 11 blastica u Mb, ali vođenje trudnoće, definitivno kod njega i nigdje drugdje. Od prvog dana kad sam došla na UZ vidio je da ne štima baš sve najbolje i kad mi je na trećem UZ morao reći da srce bebe više ne kuca vidjela sam na njemu da mu je iskreno žao. I rekao mi je da mu je užasno što mi baš on mora reći takvu vijest. Predložio mi je i prije slijedečeg FET-a da dođem k njemu da me pripremi za Mb, tj. da napravimo neke pretrage i vidimo da li postoji negdje neki problem, da nam se ne bi ponovilo...
Uglavnom, više ne bi išla ni jednom drugom dr

----------


## mia74

Dakle,kad se hvali dr.R. onda se trebam i ja javiti!
Ja sam bila kod njega u postupku i uspijelo je odmah,iza sebe imam 5.neuspijelih postupaka negdje drugdje..

Naravno da kad sam ostala trudna da mi nije padalo napamet da se dam u ruke nekome drugome!!

Zato puno hvale za dr.Radončića i naravno,biologa,Patrika
 i jedna velika :Kiss:  obojici!!!!

----------


## martinstoss

Ok, Radončić trenutno vodi, pa Lučinger, pa Šimunić. Mislim da mi je najpametnije otić na razgovor kod sva tri i vidjet koji mi najbolje leži. Cure, šta bi ja bez vas???  :Kiss:

----------


## b.a.b.y

I ja moram pohvaliti dr.  Radončića. Inače jako stresno proživljavam svoj prvi IVF no zahvaljujući doktoru taj stres se je upola smanjio. Pohvala cijeloj ekipi a posebno dragom anesteziologu koji je strpljivo slušao moje priče nakon narkoze kako idem u Pariz  :Smile:  Eto, sutra je peti dan od punkcije i popodne idem na transfer. Od 4 jajne stanice tri su se uhvatile i sad samo molim Boga da im se svidi u meni i da odluče ostat!

----------


## martinstoss

*b.a.b.y*, baš je lijepo kad te dr. tretira kao osobu i kad te strpljivo sasluša. Želim ti da budeš mirna i opuštena i da ti uspije tvoj 1. IVF. Ja se tek spremam za svoj 1. IVF...JEEEEE!  :Very Happy:

----------


## miny

b.a.b.y    molim te  adresu Obiteljskom centra u Karlovcu?    nova  sam ovdje.. ali sa  istim  mukama. Želim ti svu sreću  !!!

----------


## b.a.b.y

Adresa je Ivana Meštrovića 10 ( zgrada sveučilišta) a broj ti je 047/ 411-429. Ljudi su stvarno super i sve je gotovo za 10 min! Hvala cure na lijepim željama,naravno i ja vam uzvraćam istim  :Wink:

----------


## miny

> Adresa je Ivana Meštrovića 10 ( zgrada sveučilišta) a broj ti je 047/ 411-429. Ljudi su stvarno super i sve je gotovo za 10 min! Hvala cure na lijepim željama,naravno i ja vam uzvraćam istim


hvala  najljepše  sugrađanko!!

----------


## ivanova

*miny* kako mislis od 4 stanice 3 su se uhvatile?

----------


## ValaMala

Da, to je i meni zazvučalo..

----------


## mare41

cure, baby je to napisala-od 4 j,s 3 se uhvatile, ne treba skakat na svaku riječ novijih cura koje ne barataju toliko s terminologijom, ja bi rekla da je prevod: 4 jajne stanice, 3 oplođene i sva 3  embrija će vratiti (znat će se na transferu).

----------


## miny

cure moje, ja  sam  skroz u nedoumici   Spremamo se na  prvi IVf postupak . Gdje  ići.??   Bili  na konzultacije  u Viliju.  Radimo sve potrebne pretrage i sad  treba  odlučiti      gdje   ići u postupak. Čitam vaša  iskustva,  i u velikoj sam muci. Iskustva su  različita.  Naravno, da    bi željeli najbolje.. Mislite li da je   to  dr. R  i poliklinika   Vili???

----------


## martinstoss

Ja sam u istoj dilemi kao i ti, ali iskusnije cure savjetuju odlazak kod nekoliko doktora, pa onda vidiš koji ti najviše odgovara, to ću ja napravit. Idem u Polikliniku IVF, pa u IVF centar, a onda sam mislila u Vili, ali mi još nisu odg. na mail. Primijetila sam da su cure najviše nahvalile Vili i dr. R. Sretno!

----------


## miny

hvala. i tebi  puno  sreće   i  snage želim. trebat će nam. I ja ću vjerovatno  u Polikliniku  IVF i kod Vilija. Dr. R. se i mene na konzultacijama  dojmio. Jednostavan, iskren i  susretljiv. No, valja upoznati  ostale..

----------


## mare41

Cure, za Vili nazovete telefonom i dogovorite termin konzultacija.

----------


## b.a.b.y

Toplo preporučam Vili. Eto i mene drugi dan nakon transfera.Ispričavam se zbog mog ne znanja stručne terminologije no vidim da me mare razumije jer je sve točno objasnila  :Smile: . Vraćene su mi dvije blastocide i sad preostaje čekanje. Jedino me zabrinjava što sam danas na wc papiru primjetila nešto poput smeđe žilice. Zna li itko o čemu je radi? Bojim se da nije ono najgore  :Sad:

----------


## Marnie

baby, nije to nikako nešto najgore. Može biti implatacijsko krvarenje - znači da se tvoji mališani ugnježđuju u maternicu  :Smile: ! Evo ubaciti ću malo događaje nakon transfera:
Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće:
1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se/
2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu/
3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota/
4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice/
5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu/
6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice/
7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa/
8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv/
9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija
10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči
11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz

ovo je nakon transfera zametka koji je star 3 dana, a budući da si ti dobila blastice tebi je zametak bio star vjerojatno 5 dana.

----------


## b.a.b.y

Hvala ti Marnie,ljubim te. I ja se nadam da nije ništa strašno no vjerovatno razumiješ moj veliki strah! Noćas sam čak bila ljuta na sebe jer sam spavala na trbuhu,bojim se kihnut,zakašljat,hodat..... i sad još ta smeđa žilica. Ajme jedva čekam za deset dana da vadim betu  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

baby, tebi je danas 1.dnt, sam dan transfera se računa kao nulti, a meni nakon transfera zna biti i dan nakon malo nekakvog iscjetka, od prolaska katetera tijekom transfera, za sve drugo je prerano.
(baby, sad si zrela za temu Nakon transfera :Smile: .

----------


## Mali Mimi

baby ja bih rekla da je to prije dobar znak nego loš ako je tako rano može biti ili od transfera ili zbog procesa implantacije embrija tako da glavu gore i opusti se :Smile:

----------


## Magnoli

Evo samo da javim rezultate prvog UZV, 6+2 i srčeko kuca.   Hvala dr. R. i fragminu !!! 

Želim vam svima da što prije dođete do trudnoće i da budete lijepe okrugle i trbušaste  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Marnie, super si to napisala, jedino me muči



> 5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu/
> 6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice/
> 7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa/


Morula je prije blastociste, a ovdje si vjerojatno mislila na embrio već. Samo je terminologija u pitanju, inače vrlo informativno.

----------


## martinstoss

[QUOTE[B]=Magnoli;1872063]Evo samo da javim rezultate prvog UZV, 6+2 i srčeko kuca.   Hvala dr. R. i fragminu !!! 

Želim vam svima da što prije dođete do trudnoće i da budete lijepe okrugle i trbušaste  :Smile:   :Smile: [/QUOTE]

Joj, pa to je super! Mora da je bilo divno čuti to maleno srčeko, jel da? Želim ti sve najbolje do kraja T!

----------


## Magnoli

Joj, pa to je super! Mora da je bilo divno čuti to maleno srčeko, jel da? Želim ti sve najbolje do kraja T![/QUOTE]

martinstoss hvala ti  :Smile: 
Predivno je čuti  :Heart:  i želim tebi da ga što prije čuješ  :Smile:

----------


## *Nelly*

Ja sam za Vili i dr. Radončića dobila preporuku prije par god. od dr: koji je šef ginekologije u Zurichu (možda je sad već u pemziji) , došla i ostala  :Smile: 
 Svi su prekrasni, tete na šalteru,sestre, anesteziolog,biolog ma svi.
Moj prvi IVF je bio u subotu, prošlo je sve bez stresa i straha ,osim Radončića smirujuću ulogu je imao anesteziolog :D
Sve u svemu vrlo topli i susosjećajni  ljudi ,bar sam ih ja tako doživjela.

----------


## b.a.b.y

Meni je u Viliju anesteziolog bio čak najdraži. Nije se odvajao od mene, stalno je pitao kako sam. Znam da mu je to posao ali vidi se da se i čovjek brine. Ma svi su tamo super. Da imam puno novaca stalno bi išla tamo. Eto meni je danas 3dnt i iskreno ne osjećam ništa. Jedino sam jučer imala takvu krizu da sam proplakala pola dana. Rekao mi je doktor da si mjerim temp. no ona umjesto da raste pada. :Sad: Bojim se da postupak nije uspio no ipak nada još postoji. Sutra sam odlučila ići na more i tamo dočekati Uskrs,doma bi mi bilo sve prestresno. Mislite li da je pametno 4dnt putovati nekih 3 sata? Pozdrav svima.

----------


## Jesen82

ja nisam imala iskustva s Vilijem i doktorom R. 

Moj doktor je dr.L u IVF centru i za sebe mogu samo reći da sam nakon 3 godine lutanja napokon dospjela u prave ruke... uistinu divan čovjek i vrhunski stručnjak... naš prvi IVF je uspjeh :Heart: 

kod mene je i faktor odabira bio i biolog, a Lana u IVF centru je na glasu kao jedan od 2 najbolja biologa u HR. Tako je smatrala moja doktorica koje me uputila...

na kraju su njih dvoje kao kombinacija stvarno ispali dobitna kombinacija za nas :Wink:

----------


## martinstoss

*jesen82*, baš me veseli tvoj post u vezi IVF centra i dr. Lučija, jer se baš spremam tamo iza Uskrsa, a čula sam se s njim telefonom i oduševio me svojim načinom komunikacije, tako je divan i fin i sve će ti objasnit, a tretira te kao sebi ravnoj. Ma, divota! Vidim da si prvo bila u Citu, jesi li ti iz ST?

----------


## azrijelka36

koliko se meni čini dr. L uvijek sve oduševi..  :Smile: 
ja ću ga uvijek i svakome preporučiti . ja idem na 3d-4d preglede u vili (prema preporuci dr. L) i tamo su mi stvarno svi ljubazni i ok, ali dr. L je stvarno drugačiji-puno pristupačniji-odmah ti se nekako zavuće pod kožu, više imaš s njim odnos kao da ti je otac a ne doktor.
druga stvar koja ga razlikuje od ostalih-mislim da je jako jako dobar uspjeh u postizanju trudnoća, i sumnjam da ostale klinike imaju tako dobre rezultate.
jedino što je možda mala mana je čekanje u čekaonici, ali ako uzmemo u obzir da doktor nikoga ne odbija, da dolazi u slobodno vrijeme, na praznike, navečer,sve prilagodi pacijentima, da radi sve sam(uz Lanu-naravno)--onda ja na tu manu totalno zaboravim!  :Smile: 

evo jučer bila na trbalobit zadnjem pregledu  u viliju-ali moja curka nešto malo šteka sa rastom, pa moram doći još 1 za 4 tj..i sva sam se splašila tih silnih mjera..male glavice, protoka na granici i bla bla...makar jee i dr. Kos sve objasnio i rekao da se nemam čega plašiti, samo da mirujem i da ležim na lijevom boku, ali dolazak dr. L me tek smirio i njegov pristup i objašnjenje..odmah mi je bilo lakše

a da ne pričam kako je skakao od sreće kad sam ostala trudna..bio je sretniji nego mi svi doma skupa  :Smile: 

eto..dosta moje hvale-  za sad  :Wink: 
nadam se da će za 4 tj. sve bit uredu i da će to stvarno biti moj zadnji posjet zg doktorima sa mojom curkom u buši  :Smile:

----------


## martinstoss

*b.a.b.y*, nigdje ne kažu da moraš strogo mirovat nakon ET, pa ako si zaključila da će ti promjena sredine pomoć kod stresa, onda idi i onome tko te vozi reci neka vozi polako i pažljivo i neka pazi na rupe i grbe na našim divnim cestama. Sunce i more će ti možda stvarno pomoć da se opustiš, a to je jako važno u ovim našim situacijama. Želim ti puno sreće!  :Kiss:  
Btw, ja krvarim već 8. dan nakon biokemijske, a temperatura mi je još visoka i bole me (.)(.)kao da mi je pms, tako da nema baš pravila, a kod tebe je prerano da bi se išta moglo zaključit.

----------


## Marnie

Kad već tako hvalimo svoje dr.-e, da se i ja pridružim  :Smile: . Bila sam i kod dr. L dok je još bio na VV, dr. T iz Vg, ali tek sam kod dr. R iz Vilija shvatila što znači doktor s potpunim individualnim pristupom - taj ne propušta ništa slučaju, potpuno predan pacijentu, radi vikendom, blagdanom (doduše većina MPO-ovca radi tako, jer ne možeš baš birati dan kada će biti punkcija ili transfer), razgovara s tobom ravnopravno, raduje se od sveg srca kada se dogodi trudnoća, tuguje i ohrabruje kada se postupak završi neuspješno. Sviđa mi se što stalno prati nvosti na polju MPO-a i ubacuje neke metode i terapije koje niti jedan naš MPO-ovac za sada ne koristi. 
Naravno, da je svakom najdraži njegov liječnik, pogotovo ako se ostvari u toj klinici trudnoća i mislim da je ovo hvaljenje jako subjektivno tako da svatko mora ići za svojim osjećajem i iskustvom (ja npr. s dr. L koji je mnogim curama super imam loše iskustvo)  :Smile: .

----------


## martinstoss

*Marnie*, hvala ti šta si i ti s nama podijelila svoje iskustvo. U pravu si da je to subjektivna stvar, mnogi hvale i mog doktora, a ja bi ga najradije stavila u top i ispalila na mjesec.  :Smile: 
Meni se osobno kod dr. L svidjelo, između ostalog, i to što je odmah odgovorio na moj mail i nazvao me oba puta točno kad je rekao. Do Vilija nikako ne mogu doć, slala mail, zvala, ostavila poruku na sekretarici i ništa, pa ako imaš kakav savjet kako najbrže doć do dr. R., bila bih zahvalna.

----------


## taca70

Martinstoss, ja sam isla jedinim putem kojim idem kod svih doktora: nazovem i narucim se. Ceka se 10ak dana.

----------


## *Nelly*

ak si zvala Deželićevu onda vjerujem da ćeš teže doć do doca,inače u Ilici ih se Uvijek dobije

----------


## ValaMala

Kako je to zanimljivo, svatko ima neki svoj osjećaj i iskustvo s istim liječnicima. Moja frendica je kad je odlučila ići privatno prvo bila kod dr. R. na konzultacijama i ostavio joj je jako loš dojam hladnoćom i grubošću, djelovao joj je skroz nezainteresirano, pa je išla tražiti dalje.

Ja sam pak bila na VV kod dr. L. i premda je to državna bolnica, do sada nisam srela toplijeg, veselijeg i angažiranijeg doktora. Nažalost nije bilo love kad je otišao u privatnike inače bi istog trena išli k njemu. Sada pak zbog hrvatskog bacanja jajnih stanica idemo u Sloveniju.

S druge strane, imam predivno iskustvo s biologom koji radi u poliklinici Škvorc, dr. Kniewaldom, koji radi i na VV dio vremena. Bio je dostupan nakon svih mojih transfera na mobitel, odgovarao na naša beskrajna pitanja, posvetio nam toliko vremena i bio beskrajno strpljiv i ljubazan, a između ostalog je jedan od vodećih embriologa u svijetu i pionir potpomognute oplodnje. 

Čuje se puno o stručnosti biologice L. i njenim uspjesima, no također i o tome da je izrazito hladna i bezobzirna. Osobno sam pričala s curama koje su imale priliku ići na razgovor s njom dok je radila na VV i još je se sjećaju s grozom. Jednoj je npr. za njene stanice rekla kada je cura pitala ima li šanse i jesu li dobre "Pa što vi mislite, ne mogu vam ja od dreka napraviti kolač". Nakon toga je dr. A. odlučio da više ne razgovara s ženama nakon transfera... 

Iz svega ovoga što čitamo, dobro je netko rekao, baš treba odlučiti nekako po svom osjećaju i vjerovati klinici za koju se opredijelilo i uspjeh će doći. Na koncu i oni su ljudi i možda je netko naletio baš u krivom trenutku...

----------


## martinstoss

*valamala*, joj! Ova izjava od biologice je tragikomična! Di ona radi?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sa dr. L u privatnoj praksi, no sada je potpuno drugačija naravno kad je kod privatnika, i ja sam bila na VV 3 god. i nažalost nisam mogla doći do nje da je upitam o mojim j.s. i saznam detalje koji su me zanimali upravo iz ovog razloga kojeg je V.Mala navela. 
Imam osjećaj kao da se tu takmičimo kojeg ćemo dr. više nahvaliti no svatko zna za sebe koji mu dr. najviše odgovara i zašto nema univerzalnog odgovora

----------


## martinstoss

E, a nitko ne piše o Poliklinici IVF i dr. Šimuniću, zar su baš toliko ozloglašeni? Ne znam da li da uopće idaem tamo na razgovor, vidim na njihovoj stranici da nešto puno pate od zakona i pravilnika...

----------


## Mali Mimi

I još nešto tako i meni ljudi hvalili VV još u ona "zlatna vremena" i kako tamo sve  žene zatrudne bez problema no eto na mom slučaju se nije obistinilo, pa sam onda isto tako čula hvalospjeve za Maribor i ostala još više razočarana, eto sad sve manje slušam druge i pokušavam se voditi za nekim svojim filingom

----------


## Mali Mimi

*Martinstoss* pate od zakona kad su Šimunić i oni koji su nam izglasali ovo što imamo kao "prst i nokat", pa vjerojatno se Š. ponosi time

----------


## martinstoss

*Mali Mimi*, a kod koga si onda sad ako se smije znati? Ovo o filingu imaš pravo, meni je dr. L. nekako odmah sjeo, a dr. Š. mi se čini prepotentan, iako još nisam vidjela ni jednog od njih.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Već sam napisala gore  :Wink:

----------


## martinstoss

Ah, da...  :Smile:

----------


## nangaparbat

> E, a nitko ne piše o Poliklinici IVF i dr. Šimuniću, zar su baš toliko ozloglašeni? Ne znam da li da uopće idaem tamo na razgovor, vidim na njihovoj stranici da nešto puno pate od zakona i pravilnika...


Ja sa bila u Poliklinici IVF, ali ne kod prof. Simunica nego kod dr. Dmitrovic i imam samo rijeci pohvale za svo osoblje.

----------


## ivanova

> E, a nitko ne piše o Poliklinici IVF i dr. Šimuniću, zar su baš toliko ozloglašeni? Ne znam da li da uopće idaem tamo na razgovor, vidim na njihovoj stranici da nešto puno pate od zakona i pravilnika...


 kako ne,pa mi smo pisali i to vise puta...samo ne prof Š nego dr Crvenkovic a prije  dr Dmitrovic!

----------


## sbonetic

Ja sam pacijent IVF poliklinike i dalje,imam samo sve pohvale za njih i baš sam pacijent dr. Š i on je zaslužan za moj potpis dole!!!!!
Ako imš kakvih pitanja samo pitaj  na pp!

----------


## Jelena

> I još nešto tako i meni ljudi hvalili VV još u ona "zlatna vremena" i kako tamo sve  žene zatrudne bez problema no eto na mom slučaju se nije obistinilo, pa sam onda isto tako čula hvalospjeve za Maribor i ostala još više razočarana, eto sad sve manje slušam druge i pokušavam se voditi za nekim svojim filingom


X

Kad sam ja išla u Mb, stvarno su bili dobri, ali mi nismo ostvarili trudnoću. Dvaput smo išli u stimulirani kod njih, ali čini se da nisu našli pravi put. Sad zbilja ne znam što je s labom, kad tako malo stanica oplođuju, ali ionako mislim da možda treba neka druga ruka probati. Dr. Bauman nije oduševljen mojom idejom da treba isprobati različite doktore, on misli da će isti dr. kroz više iteracija naći pravi put. Meni je prof. V. iz Mb bio totalno super, ali nakon 5. transfera smo ipak odlučili probati negdje drugdje.
Pokušavam filtrirati reklamne informacije. Nekad netko hvali dr-a jer zna da sestre čitaju forume, pa dok su u postupku tamo čini im se da je zgodno pohvaliti doktora.

----------


## martinstoss

Hvala, cure! Ma, idem sljedeći tjedan na razgovor kod 2-3 doktora, pa ću vidjet, sad nisam više pametna.

*Jelena*, zar sestre stvarno čitaju forume? Šta, nemaju pametnijeg posla?

----------


## Jesen82

> *jesen82*, baš me veseli tvoj post u vezi IVF centra i dr. Lučija, jer se baš spremam tamo iza Uskrsa, a čula sam se s njim telefonom i oduševio me svojim načinom komunikacije, tako je divan i fin i sve će ti objasnit, a tretira te kao sebi ravnoj. Ma, divota! Vidim da si prvo bila u Citu, jesi li ti iz ST?


nisam iz Splita... ali muž je.. pa smo onda odradili jedan aih dolje za vrijeme prošlog ljeta... i onda čim je Luči otvorio kliniku sam prešla k njemu.... ja sam jednostavno nekako slušala svoj instinkt i nisam se prevarila... ne bi ga za ništa mijenjala... naravno mogle bi neke stvari biti bolje, ali meni on kakav je kompenzira sve mane




> koliko se meni čini dr. L uvijek sve oduševi.. 
> ja ću ga uvijek i svakome preporučiti . ja idem na 3d-4d preglede u vili (prema preporuci dr. L) i tamo su mi stvarno svi ljubazni i ok, ali dr. L je stvarno drugačiji-puno pristupačniji-odmah ti se nekako zavuće pod kožu, više imaš s njim odnos kao da ti je otac a ne doktor.
> druga stvar koja ga razlikuje od ostalih-mislim da je jako jako dobar uspjeh u postizanju trudnoća, i sumnjam da ostale klinike imaju tako dobre rezultate.
> jedino što je možda mala mana je čekanje u čekaonici, ali ako uzmemo u obzir da doktor nikoga ne odbija, da dolazi u slobodno vrijeme, na praznike, navečer,sve prilagodi pacijentima, da radi sve sam(uz Lanu-naravno)--onda ja na tu manu totalno zaboravim! 
> 
> evo jučer bila na trbalobit zadnjem pregledu  u viliju-ali moja curka nešto malo šteka sa rastom, pa moram doći još 1 za 4 tj..i sva sam se splašila tih silnih mjera..male glavice, protoka na granici i bla bla...makar jee i dr. Kos sve objasnio i rekao da se nemam čega plašiti, samo da mirujem i da ležim na lijevom boku, ali dolazak dr. L me tek smirio i njegov pristup i objašnjenje..odmah mi je bilo lakše
> 
> a da ne pričam kako je skakao od sreće kad sam ostala trudna..bio je sretniji nego mi svi doma skupa 
> 
> ...


ovo sve potpisujem... meni on u trudnoći znači sve... kaže mi muž da me nitko ne može smiriti kao on :Smile:  uvijek me nazove kad mu pošaljem sms, malo popričamo, meni je super što on shvaća koliko su naše trudnoće dragocjene... ikada me pita kako sam a ja kažem prestravljeno.. onda on veli to je sve ok... ne zove se trudnoća drugo stanje beez razloga :Smile: 

ako te još neke stvari zanimaju javi se na pp... da ovedje ne zachetavamo....

----------


## Mali Mimi

> X
> 
> Kad sam ja išla u Mb, stvarno su bili dobri, ali mi nismo ostvarili trudnoću. Dvaput smo išli u stimulirani kod njih, ali čini se da nisu našli pravi put. Sad zbilja ne znam što je s labom, kad tako malo stanica oplođuju, ali ionako mislim da možda treba neka druga ruka probati. Dr. Bauman nije oduševljen mojom idejom da treba isprobati različite doktore, on misli da će isti dr. kroz više iteracija naći pravi put. Meni je prof. V. iz Mb bio totalno super, ali nakon 5. transfera smo ipak odlučili probati negdje drugdje.
> Pokušavam filtrirati reklamne informacije. Nekad netko hvali dr-a jer zna da sestre čitaju forume, pa dok su u postupku tamo čini im se da je zgodno pohvaliti doktora.


 
ovo što kažeš za Baumanovu ideju da ne treba isprobavati druge dr. možda je istina ali u slučaju da se oni trude pronaći neke odgovore a ne da su mrtvi hladni i da nemaš koga pitati npr. zašto nije došlo do transfera.
 Dakle puno ovisi i o tome kakva je klinika i kakvi dr. i ostali koji u njoj rade. Ja sam takva da želim znati neke odgovore i ne mogu se prepustiti totalno nekome ako vidim da ne zna što bi mi rekao na neka moja pitanja kao npr. što mi se desilo u MB ( a nažalost skupo smo to platili). No nije bio dr. V u pitanju njega smo vidjeli samo jednom i to na onim konzultacijama.
Ovo da i osoblje bolnice čita po forumima je poznata stvar, i ne znam  što bih na to rekla  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## martinstoss

*Mali Mimi*, slažem se s tobom. Nije problem ostati u istoj poliklinici ako ti se sve sviđa. Uostalom, jasno je da ne odlazimo od nekih doktora jer nam postupak nije uspio, normalna stvar je da to ovisi o puno drugih čimbenika, a ne samo o doktoru, ali ako ti se ne sviđa doktorov odnos prema tebi, pristup tvom slučaju, ostalo osoblje, itd. onda je definitivno vrijeme za pokret. 

I nadam se da i sestre moje poliklinike čitaju ovo, jer se uopće ne sramim reć im svoje mišljenje.  :Smile:

----------


## inna28

Drage moje....prvo vam svima od srca želim sretan Uskrs i da vam se što prije ostvari ono što najviše želite :Smile: Evo mene opet... nakon kraće pauze krećemo dalje iako sam mislila da se od kiretaže i svega toga neću nikad oporaviti,ali eto...opet sam iznenadila samu sebe.Sad čekamo transfer i nadamo se da će ovo biti treća sreća!!!Sretno svima i drži te se !!!!!!!pusa

----------


## Mia Lilly

*inna28,* sretno!

----------


## b.a.b.y

Eto nažalost moj prvi postupak u Viliju nije uspio no čim skupim novce idem opet. Znam da su bile male šanse da uspije iz prve no tako sam se nadala  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  . No tko me razumije bolje od vas, znate vi kako se ja osjećam... Pozdrav svima.

----------


## ina7

Drage moje, dugo nisam pisala na forumu ali nema boljeg trenutka nego da vam se javim sa predobrim vijestima. Uspjelo nam je..... Zahvaljući dr.L i Lani čekamo jednu malu bebicu.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*ina7*, čestitam!

----------


## ina7

> *ina7*, čestitam!


Hvala....Danas smo bili na UZV i još sam pod dojmom.Sad preostaje mirovanje, laganini šetnjice,zdrava prehrana i uživanje.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Mia Lilly

To je prekrasno!
Vidim, krenulo je dr.L. Nadam se da će se taj niz pozitivnih beti nastaviti i u petom mj. kada je ja vadim!

----------


## inna28

> Hvala....Danas smo bili na UZV i još sam pod dojmom.Sad preostaje mirovanje, laganini šetnjice,zdrava prehrana i uživanje....


Ina7,čestitam!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jesen82

> Drage moje, dugo nisam pisala na forumu ali nema boljeg trenutka nego da vam se javim sa predobrim vijestima. Uspjelo nam je..... Zahvaljući dr.L i Lani čekamo jednu malu bebicu.


Ina čestitam! :Smile:

----------


## nety

Curke vi koje ste u Vili isle imam jedno pitanje Cula sam da oni imaju ugovor s Croatia osiguranjem ili s Uniqa
Dali kod IVF postupaka ista placa osiguranje,,,naravno ako ga imate ili ?

----------


## ksena28

bojim se da to u viliju nije izvedivo...

----------


## mare41

Zdravstvena osiguranja imaju navedeno koje medicinske usluge pokrivaju, a u to ne spada MPO.

----------


## nety

> Zdravstvena osiguranja imaju navedeno koje medicinske usluge pokrivaju, a u to ne spada MPO.


Aha to sam i mislila

----------


## mare41

Podrazumijeva se da pričamo o privatnim osiguranjima koje si navela, da ne bi neko pobrkao sa HZZO-om (neke privatne klinike imaju ugovor s njima).

----------


## zlatta

pozdrav svima, 
u petak sam bila na et 4dnevnog embrija u IVF, tamo se preporuča utrogestani 3x1 oralno i  vaginalno Crinone gela navečer, mene je jučer počeo boljeti donji dio trbuha vrlo neugodno, puno spavam, kada zaspem preko dana ne čujem niti telefon  :Smile:   pa mi se čini da mi je to od Crinone gela jer ga prvi puta uzimam, a +3 utrića možda mi je to puno progesterona. Da li je još nekoga bolio trbuh od njega? Kako ste se vi osjećale?
hvala

----------


## azrijelka36

> Drage moje, dugo nisam pisala na forumu ali nema boljeg trenutka nego da vam se javim sa predobrim vijestima. Uspjelo nam je..... Zahvaljući dr.L i Lani čekamo jednu malu bebicu.


čestitam!!!
želim ti urednu, školsku trudnoću!!

----------


## Jesen82

> čestitam!!!
> želim ti urednu, školsku trudnoću!!


azrijelka da mrvicu offtopičarim... ti budeš rodila dan prije mog ročkasa.. mala račica :Heart:

----------


## ivanova

zlatta ivf poliklinika? ja nikad nisam dobila taj gel! kako te tocno boli trbuh?

----------


## zlatta

ivanova, donji dio trbuha, nije to bol koja se ne može izdržati već je neugodna i meni do sada nepoznata pa sam zato povezala da bi moglo biti od crinone gela, ne znam možda je od utrogestana jer ga uzimam oralno (a do sada uvijek vaginalno), zato sam i pitala ovdje jer ovdje su pacjentice s ivf poliklinike
danas manje boli pa se i panika smiruje....
tebi čestitam na DVIJE bebice!! prekrasno    :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivanova

hvala hvala... mene ti je bolio donji dio trbuha kao da imam upalu misica i to je bio prvi znak hiperstimulacije pa sam te zato pitala!
drzim fige!
kod kojeg si dr? prof ili dr C?

----------


## azrijelka36

> azrijelka da mrvicu offtopičarim... ti budeš rodila dan prije mog ročkasa.. mala račica


i najbolja frendica (kuma) i mužev kum su rođeni na isti datum kao i ti..a muž nekoliko dana prije...
hehe..sami račići  :Smile: 
samo da bude sve uredu i da ja to dočekam...ne  mogu se dočekat slij. pregleda u viliju i kod dr L..uf

----------


## zlatta

ivanova, punkciju je radio prof.Š., a et dr.C. Zašto tako ne znam, očekivala sam da će i et raditi prof. ali eto nije. Bol je sada samo  povremeno, ali sam zvala polikliniku pa i utriće od sada uzimam vaginalno jer sam bila drogirana od njih, a možda je bol bila od njih?? 
samo da se bebica čvrsto drži za mene, ovo sve ću zaboraviti   :Smile:

----------


## niki78

> ivanova, donji dio trbuha, nije to bol koja se ne može izdržati već je neugodna i meni do sada nepoznata pa sam zato povezala da bi moglo biti od crinone gela, ne znam možda je od utrogestana jer ga uzimam oralno (a do sada uvijek vaginalno), zato sam i pitala ovdje jer ovdje su pacjentice s ivf poliklinike
> danas manje boli pa se i panika smiruje....
> tebi čestitam na DVIJE bebice!! prekrasno


možda te boli donji dio trbuha jer si imala traumatičan transfer? ne vjerujem da bi te bolio trbuh od crinone gela ili utrogestana.

----------


## niki78

meni se isto jako spavalo kad sam oralno uzimala utriće, ali bila sam cijelo vrijeme doma pa mi nije smetalo  :Smile:

----------


## pretorija

> ivanova, donji dio trbuha, nije to bol koja se ne može izdržati već je neugodna i meni do sada nepoznata pa sam zato povezala da bi moglo biti od crinone gela, ne znam možda je od utrogestana jer ga uzimam oralno (a do sada uvijek vaginalno), zato sam i pitala ovdje jer ovdje su pacjentice s ivf poliklinike
> danas manje boli pa se i panika smiruje....
> tebi čestitam na DVIJE bebice!! prekrasno


Ja bih ti savjetovala da nastavis sa crinone to je najbolji oblik progesterona za odrzanje trudnoce jer se stavi tamo gdje se najuspjesnije absorbira ja sam sada 11 tjedana trudna i samo koristim crinone.Oralno uzimanje progesterona nije dovoljno i nemoj ni slucajno samo to koristit.Zelim ti veliku betu :Love:

----------


## zlatta

zvala ivf, tako da sada i utrogestan uzimam vaginalno, ali crinone i dalje. Trbuh i dalje po malo boli, ali sada puno manje i podnošljivo, možda je doista bilo od utrogestana jer i njega sam prvi puta sada uzimala oralno. 

I ja si želim veliku betu u iduću srijedu   :Smile:

----------


## modesty4

Cure koje ste u Viliju možete li mi reći koliko se čeka na prve konzultacije kod dr. R?

----------


## mia74

> Cure koje ste u Viliju možete li mi reći koliko se čeka na prve konzultacije kod dr. R?


Ne čeka se dugo.Kad nazoveš,ovisi kada tebi odgovara,jutro ili popodne..
Možda je brže ako ideš ujutro-pretpostavljam..

Ja sam u 10.mj prošle godine čekala cca 10 dana.

----------


## BlaBla123

Pacijentice dr L. jeste li imale neke "prve simptome". Ja trenutno cekam betu. Sve je islo ok u postupku.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ne. Nisam nikad imala simptome.. ni sa pozitivnom ni negativnom betom. 
Svrati na temu nakon transfera. Tamo možeš pročitati kakve sve cure imaju simptome.
Sretno!

----------


## ina7

> Pacijentice dr L. jeste li imale neke "prve simptome". Ja trenutno cekam betu. Sve je islo ok u postupku.


Ja sam imala blagu hiperstimulaciju pa sam sve simptome pripisivala tome. Mislim da to sve ovisi od osobe do osobe. Ali jedno je mislim zajedničko da svi moramo imati vjeru i puno,puno optimizma. Samo slijediti upute dr.L i sve će biti ok.
Sretno!!

----------


## CRomy

Pozdrav svima!
Ne znam da li ste već pisale o tome, ali trebam pomoć!!!! Da li je itko od vas prebacivao smrzliće sa VV i koliko je ta procedura trajala i da li je bilo kakvih problema???

----------


## sbonetic

Ja sam prebacivala zamrznuto sjeme sa VV u privatnu kliniku, bez ikakvog problema. Samo mi je privatna klinika dala prijenosni kontejnerić s tekućim dušikom.

----------


## king

dobila sam informaciju da zamrznutu spermu prenosi djelatnik klinike u koju se idete liječiti. Pretpostavljam i da je sa smrzlićima isto,al nisam sigurna.Uglavnom, to su mi na VV rekli onak usputno(kao to je po novom zakonu...a ja si mislim neće to meni ni trebati). No ipak se na jesen spremamo u Slo ,pa  ću se i ja detaljnije raspitati uskoro.I da, ako idete van HR mora se od ministarstva tražiti "dopuštenje". Mislim da unutar HR zapravo i nije komplicirano.

----------


## miba

> Pacijentice dr L. jeste li imale neke "prve simptome". Ja trenutno cekam betu. Sve je islo ok u postupku.


Mislim da je bolje ne opterećivati se simptomima-ja sam ih imala hrpu al opet ništa- jednostavno se pokušaj opustiti i uživaj -želim ti da dočekaš veliku i lijepu ß- sretno

----------


## CRomy

Ja sam podnijela zahtjev i rekli su mi da nema nikakvih problema, samo da čekam sjednicu, međutim, sjednica je prošla i sad je nastala neka zavrzlama..... Kao nije do ministarstva, mjenjali su zakon i šta ja znam što još i ne mogu dobiti odobrenje, ministarstvo kaže da je do doktora, a ne do njih....
Rečeno mi je da se to riješi u dva-tri tjedna, a kako sada stvari stoje, razvući će se i do 4-5 mj, a upitno je da li će i tada biti????

----------


## king

Ne mogu ja čekati mjesecima...ustvari, radi se o NEZNANJU. Donijeli su novi zakon i sad ne znaju kako ga provoditi. A najbolje bi bilo da sami prenosimo, u tim "kontenjerima" , onako kako je sbonetic napisala....uf kak to mene ljuti.

----------


## azrijelka36

> Pacijentice dr L. jeste li imale neke "prve simptome". Ja trenutno cekam betu. Sve je islo ok u postupku.



samo sam prdila ko luda :Aparatic:

----------


## sbonetic

mi smo došli na VV  i razgovarali s Lanom iz labaratorija,i sve nam je ona sredila u jednom danu još je bila ljuta jer smo platili VV 400 kn za pohranu sjemena a pohranjeno je radi maligne bolesti.Nosili smo i sjeme u Maribor  bez problema i savjetovali su nas u Mb da ništa ne prijavljujemo tako smo i napravili i bez problema smo ga prenjeli.

----------


## ina7

> samo sam prdila ko luda


E da to je totalno ludi simptom ali meni je još uz to bilo i napadaj smijeha poslije toga!!!! :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## sretna35

> E da to je totalno ludi simptom ali meni je još uz to bilo i napadaj smijeha poslije toga!!!!


i ja prdila ko luda i plakala ko kišna godina ...i bolile me cicke...ali to je klasika uz stimulaciju i utriće

----------


## Jesen82

sretna...veliki kiss :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

> samo sam prdila ko luda


i ja lol, jedini simptom, pored pms boli

----------


## njofra75

Bok svima vama hrabrim ženama,
nova sam na forumu, a također i u MPO priči. Čitam vas već neko vrijeme, ovdje sam saznala mnogo vrijednih informacija. Lijepo je vidjeti kako si međusobno dajete podršku, te se nadam da ćete i meni malo olakšati moj put kroz MPO vode koji je ispred mene. Moja priča je slijedeća, ukratko: nakon par mjeseci nezaštićenih odnosa događa se trudnoća-vanmaternična, slijedi laparoskopska operacija sa odstranjenjem lijevog jajovoda. Nakon toga HSG, nalaz desni jajovod prohodan, što se kasnije pokazalo netočnim jer se nakon 10 mjeseci dogodila još jedna vanmaternična, odstranjen i desni jajovod. 
U slijedeći četvrtak imam konzultacije kod dr. Radončića u pol. Vili. Da li možda znate kako rade u ljetnim mjesecima?

Ima li netko sa sličnim iskustvom? Svaki savjet je dobrodošao!

----------


## azrijelka36

evo i mene nakon zadnjeg posjeta dr. L..izgrlili se, ispričali, ...dogovorili se da ubrzo radimo na drugom bebaču :D.. i tak to

moja bebolinka je dobro narasla-dobila je 550gr za 4 tj i glavica joj je u srazmjeru s ostatkom tijela sad...malkoc je cijela sitnija-ali sve ok  :Smile: . protoci ovaj put odlični!!

i dalje moram mirovati, ležati na l. boku ..a i cerviks mi je malo skraćen i omekšao...a moja mrva ima 1600gr sad..i mora se poošteno udebljat još prije nego izleti van  :Smile: 

uglavnom-dr. L-svaka vam čast na svemu!!!
i da-u srijedu uopće nije bila gužva  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

njofra, dobro došla! U dobrim si rukama, i kad skupite sve potrebne papire možete u IVF postupak (i tad ćeš sigurno imati pitanja :Smile: ), a dr radi u srpnju, a u kolovozu je na godišnjem, javi se nakon konzultacija, sretno!

----------


## ksena28

*azrijelka*, ne brini za cerviks, ali miruj malo više... moguće da ti se malo stanjio od putovanja u zgb, truckanje u autu ne pomaže... tako je i meni bilo, pa je na zadnjem pregledu bio nepromijenjen a i putovali Istra/Slavonija, a i šetala sam bome. ne brini. drago mi je da je protok ok i da je M. narasla, znala sam da će sve bit ok! pusa!

----------


## Jesen82

> evo i mene nakon zadnjeg posjeta dr. L..izgrlili se, ispričali, ...dogovorili se da ubrzo radimo na drugom bebaču :D.. i tak to
> 
> moja bebolinka je dobro narasla-dobila je 550gr za 4 tj i glavica joj je u srazmjeru s ostatkom tijela sad...malkoc je cijela sitnija-ali sve ok . protoci ovaj put odlični!!
> 
> i dalje moram mirovati, ležati na l. boku ..a i cerviks mi je malo skraćen i omekšao...a moja mrva ima 1600gr sad..i mora se poošteno udebljat još prije nego izleti van 
> 
> uglavnom-dr. L-svaka vam čast na svemu!!!
> i da-u srijedu uopće nije bila gužva



 :Heart:  napisala sam ti i na pp...biti će sve super... bude malecka se strpila i sve će biti za 5 :Smile:

----------


## njofra75

mare41, hvala na dobrodošlici i informaciji. Pitanja ću sigurno imati. Nakon konzultacija se svakako javljam. Do tada, sretno svima. Pozdrav

----------


## MalaMa

pozdrav svima,
u postupku sam na Sd-u, ali zbog dugog čekanja lijekova kombiniram svašta. znate li ima li kakvih problema ako se odlučimo privatno ići u postupak tijekom sljedećih par mjeseci, a zatim u 11. ili 12 ići preko Hzzo-a u bolnici?

hvala vam unaprijed

----------


## Mali Mimi

> pozdrav svima,
> u postupku sam na Sd-u, ali zbog dugog čekanja lijekova kombiniram svašta. znate li ima li kakvih problema ako se odlučimo privatno ići u postupak tijekom sljedećih par mjeseci, a zatim u 11. ili 12 ići preko Hzzo-a u bolnici?
> 
> hvala vam unaprijed


Pozdrav i tebi
Zašto misliš da bi bilo problema ako ideš privatno?
Ako misliš da ćeš time uvrijediti doktore nemoj se zabrinjavati, uostalom ne moraju ni oni sve znati, samo vidi tko ti radi preko ljeta jer i privatnici koriste god. odmore, nek te stave tamo na listu čekanja za lijekove ako je takva gužva i onda možeš gdje ti paše.
Sretno i nadam se da ti neće trebati ovakvi planovi

----------


## MalaMa

mali mimi
hvala ti na brzom odgovoru,
već sam na listi čekanja, ali kako to ide čekat ću do sljedeće godine,
nisam mislila baš zbog uvrede doktorima nego zbog vremena koje treba proći između postupaka pa da ne bi propustila taj plaćeni preko hzzo-a

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ako ideš na jaku stimulaciju znači samo Gonali ili Menopuri onda bi pauza trebala biti oko 6 mj. ako ideš na ove kombinacije klomifen i još par Gonala onda je pauza oko 2 mj.

----------


## sweety

Bok curke, zanima me jedan info, kod dr. Lučingera....

Radi li on prirodni IVF preko uputnice?
Ako da, kako se do toga dođe?
Da li se treba biti njegova pacijentica neko vrijeme, potrošit par plaćenih postupaka kod njega, ili postoji šansa nakon prve konzultacije dobit zeleno svjetlo?

 :Grin:

----------


## ina7

Koliko ja znam dosad se nije moglo ništa preko uputnice kod dr. L!!!  Moje iskustvo je da nakon prve konzultacije, UZV-a i svih donešenih  nalaza koje sam imala kod sebe - odmah idući ciklus smo bili u postupku!!!!  Po mom mišljenju dr. L je najbolji!!!! :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Jesen82

> Bok curke, zanima me jedan info, kod dr. Lučingera....
> 
> Radi li on prirodni IVF preko uputnice?
> Ako da, kako se do toga dođe?
> Da li se treba biti njegova pacijentica neko vrijeme, potrošit par plaćenih postupaka kod njega, ili postoji šansa nakon prve konzultacije dobit zeleno svjetlo?


draga... on ti nema nikakav ugovor sa hzzom...niti zna kada će imati...nema niti sa croatia osiguranjem za sada... kod njega se sve plaća

pa što me nisi odmah pitala da te to zanima :Grin:

----------


## MalaMa

hvala cure,
najpametnije je otići na konzultacije pa vidjeti što mi od lijekova treba, u bolnici su mi napisali gonali i nešto sa dec, ali ne znam koliko

----------


## Darkica

*Za cure koje idu k dr L u IVF centar* - znate li mozda koliko kosta ICSI ako nije rijec o punoj stimulaciji vec o polustimulaciji?Ili to ne mijenja stvar? I znate li mozda cijenu Klomifena?Sljedeci, ljetni postuapk bi trebao biti klomifenski.Mozda taj bude sretniji od prethodna dva.Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> *Za cure koje idu k dr L u IVF centar* - znate li mozda koliko kosta ICSI ako nije rijec o punoj stimulaciji vec o polustimulaciji?Ili to ne mijenja stvar? I znate li mozda cijenu Klomifena?Sljedeci, ljetni postuapk bi trebao biti klomifenski.Mozda taj bude sretniji od prethodna dva.Hvala na odgovoru.


Polustimulacija oko 6500 kn. 
2 kutije klomifena 250 kn.

----------


## Darkica

> Polustimulacija oko 6500 kn. 
> 2 kutije klomifena 250 kn.


Brzina je vrlina :Smile:  Hvala ti puno :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Brzina je vrlina Hvala ti puno


Nema na čemu. 
Taman sam naletila na tvoj post!

----------


## laky

> *Za cure koje idu k dr L u IVF centar* - znate li mozda koliko kosta ICSI ako nije rijec o punoj stimulaciji vec o polustimulaciji?Ili to ne mijenja stvar? I znate li mozda cijenu Klomifena?Sljedeci, ljetni postuapk bi trebao biti klomifenski.Mozda taj bude sretniji od prethodna dva.Hvala na odgovoru.


u BIH je klomifen 25 kuna ako ti treba javi na pp

----------


## MalaMa

> u BIH je klomifen 25 kuna ako ti treba javi na pp


laky, jel znaš jesu li drugi lijekovi jeftiniji u BIH?
Moj muž bi trebao padutin, a ovdje je skup-70 E za 15 dana

----------


## BlaBla123

Moj 2. postupak- beta=4.5...

----------


## azrijelka36

> Moj 2. postupak- beta=4.5...


  :Sad:

----------


## zlatta

ima li netko da je nedavno išao u prirodni ciklus u ivf polikliniku kod dr.Š.?  kolika je cijena i što uključuje u sebi?
sada sam ih zvala ali čet.poslijep. ne rade, a zanima me? 
kolika je uopće cijena prirodnjaka kod privatnika? 
hvala na odgovorima   :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Zlatta cijena je 4500 kuna što je mislim više manje cijena kod svih privatnika. Uključuje UZV-ove, punkciju, transfer (ako ne dođe do nekog od koraka plaća se do kud se došlo). Štopericu i utrogestane kupuješ sama.

----------


## Charlie

Ako se tijekom postupka vadi estradiol (može se kod njih) to se posebno plaća mislim 150 kuna.

----------


## laky

> laky, jel znaš jesu li drugi lijekovi jeftiniji u BIH?
> Moj muž bi trebao padutin, a ovdje je skup-70 E za 15 dana


neznam za Padutin ali mislim da nije jer ga uvoze

----------


## MalaMa

hvala laky

----------


## zlatta

charlie, hvala na odgovoru, jučer sam uspjela zivkati naokolo i u većini je cijena ivf 4000, dok isci je 4500, uključena folikulometrija, punkcija, obrada spermija i et. Eto, da podijelim svoje znanje i ostalima  :Smile:  
jedino nisam uspjela nikoga dobiti na broj ivf centra, nitko se ne javlja..

----------


## ValaMala

*zlatta*, najbolje ti je zvrcnuti dr. Lučingera osobno. Mi smo se njemu tako uvijek javljali bilo s nekim pitanjem, bilo naručiti se na konzultacije i znam da je uvijek dostupan (mislim, u normalna vremena, naravno, osim ako je hitno)

----------


## zlatta

ValaMala, nemam izgleda taj broj na koji se on javlja pa ako mi netko može reći, može i pp, 
jer izgleda da meni treba prvenstveno dr. koji će znati uravnotežiti moje stanje hormona i svega, a koliko vidim ivf pada u drugi plan dok to ne sredim, a tu bi mi vjer. najbolji bio dr.l.

ValaMala, držim palčeve za tvoju veliku betu 5.lipnja   :Smile:

----------


## sg12

Meni se dr L. uvijek javlja na onaj 091 koji imas na njihovoj web stranici.

----------


## ValaMala

*zlatta*, puno ti hvala. Neću ja izdržati do 5.6.  :Smile:  bit će to sada u utorak, pa ću ponavljati ako bude potrebe (imam već 2 uputnice). Samo neka ove moje blijede crtice najavljuju nešto lijepo. 

Šaljem ti broj dr. L. na pp. Sretno!

----------


## ValaMala

*zlatta*, pokušala ti poslati pp, no pun ti je inbox

----------


## zlatta

sg12, ja sam našla neki s 095 ??

ValaMala, očistila sam inbox pa pliz pošalji broj, hvala. 
crta na testu je crta!!! ma kakve jačine bila!!! ali eto, čekati ćemo betu   :Smile:   (i onda čestitati)

----------


## ValaMala

poslala sam ti 091 broj. Sretno!
Danas je crtica tamnija, molim Boga da sve bude ok i beta potvrdi lijepe vijesti. Puno sreće ti želim

----------


## MAJA14

Pozdrav cure...evo ja se pripremam za tri tjedna opet na postupak kod najboljeg dr.Lučingera pa me zanima ide li još koja cura tamo u to vrijeme da imam društvo  :Wink:

----------


## zlatta

ValaMala, hvala na broju! 
znači crtica tamni, sjuper....   :Smile:

----------


## ivanova

> poslala sam ti 091 broj. Sretno!
> Danas je crtica tamnija, molim Boga da sve bude ok i beta potvrdi lijepe vijesti. Puno sreće ti želim


cestitamooooooooooooooo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

Ovdje dugo nema nikoga  :Nope: 
Curke koje znate,kad idu na godisnji dr R iz Vilija,tocnije Vili,kad IVF centar sa Lucingerom i kad Poliklinika IVF?

----------


## mare41

Sela, dr Vili je na godišnjem u 8. mjesecu.

----------


## Gabi25

mare dr. Vili :Laughing: 
oprosti, morala sam  :Love:  zadnji put mi se dr R. smijao kako mi već sve znamo kad on ide na godišnji :Embarassed:

----------


## miba

Dr. L. ide na GO krajem 7.mj.
Maja14 jesi u postupku?

----------


## NINA30

Pozdrav svima,
dugo sam se dvoumila između klinike Vili i dr.Lučingera na kraju sam se ipak odlučila za dr.L na pregled i konzultacije pa me zanima može li mi reći netko točnu cijenu tih prvih konzultacija jer sam našla svakojake informacije?! U biti nigdje nisam našla cijenik njegovih usluga za razliku od Cito klinike.Nemam pojma kolike su cijene kod njega ... da budem iskrena nisam baš pri novcu......
Poslat ću mu upit na kontakt mail mislila sam doći početkom 7mj.koliko vidim radit će još u to vrijeme.

----------


## miba

mislim da je pregled s utz 400 kn

----------


## ina7

> Pozdrav svima,
> dugo sam se dvoumila između klinike Vili i dr.Lučingera na kraju sam se ipak odlučila za dr.L na pregled i konzultacije pa me zanima može li mi reći netko točnu cijenu tih prvih konzultacija jer sam našla svakojake informacije?! U biti nigdje nisam našla cijenik njegovih usluga za razliku od Cito klinike.Nemam pojma kolike su cijene kod njega ... da budem iskrena nisam baš pri novcu......
> Poslat ću mu upit na kontakt mail mislila sam doći početkom 7mj.koliko vidim radit će još u to vrijeme.


Konzultacije sa pregledom i UZV je 400,00 kn - barem je bilo u 3 mjesecu.

----------


## zlatta

da, 400 kn je prvi pregled-uzv i razgovor. Bila sad u lipnju. Ponesi sve papire

----------


## NINA30

nadam se da razgovor ne traje pet minuta!

----------


## zlatta

ne! ugodan razgovor, bez užurbanosti, pitaj sve što trebaš bez problema, dr. je vrlo ljubazan i nasmješen.

----------


## MAJA14

> Dr. L. ide na GO krajem 7.mj.
> Maja14 jesi u postupku?


Pozzz miba ja sam u postupku od subote...a ti?

----------


## ina7

> nadam se da razgovor ne traje pet minuta!


Definitivno ne traje 5 minuta. Sve što te zanima, sve nedoumice, sva pitanja - na sve dr.ima odgovor i nakon pregleda,uzv i pregleda sve dokumentacije koja se donese predlaže najbolji oblik postupka naravno uz poštivanje vaših želja. Ja sam si čak napisala na papir neke stvari jer sam se bojala da nešto ne zaboravim pitati.Doktor je susretljiv i ja za njega imam sve riječi hvale od prvog dana kad sam krenula kod njega.Njegov pristup prema pacijentu i cijeloj situaciji u kojoj se par nalazi me oduševio . Možda sam previše subjektivna ali dr.L je po mom mišljenju upravo onakav liječnik kakvi bi trebali biti svi naši liječnici u Hrvatskoj. Da im pacijenti budu na prvom mjestu!!!!

----------


## azrijelka36

> Možda sam previše subjektivna ali dr.L je po mom mišljenju upravo onakav liječnik kakvi bi trebali biti svi naši liječnici u Hrvatskoj. Da im pacijenti budu na prvom mjestu!!!!


potpisujeeem1  :Smile:

----------


## miba

> Pozzz miba ja sam u postupku od subote...a ti?


i ja sam u subotu bila gore-danas prošla punkciju-pozz i tebi- sretno

----------


## tetadoktor

evo i mene da prestanem biti inkognito  :Smile: ))
pratim cijeli forum par mjeseci i navijam za pojedine curke kako kojoj treba. mi smo u Viliju od 3. mjeseca ove godine, za dr. R imam jedino i samo pohvale. meni je ustanovljen hašimoto, a mojoj polovici oligoteratozoospermija. kako su se moji hormoni smirili, odlučili smo krenuti u postupak nakon ljeta. to bi nam bio prvi postupak, iako smo i  ja i muška polovica prosli 40...

----------


## mare41

tetadr, jel u nicku zanimanje :Smile: ?  Držim fige za postupak i pridruži nam se u klubu 39+:

----------


## tetadoktor

> tetadr, jel u nicku zanimanje?  Držim fige za postupak i pridruži nam se u klubu 39+:


aha.  :Cool: 
evo idem na 39+

----------


## tonili

tetadoktor dobro nam došla i što prije o`šla! Na trudnički pdf - naravno  :Smile: 
Sretno u postupku - svakako nas izvještavaj  :Wink:

----------


## tetadoktor

hvala, *mare41 i tonili*...

----------


## NINA30

O dr.Lučingeru sam čula sve naj!!!nisam mislila ozbiljno da traje samo 5 minuta 
i za Vili sam čula sve najbolje....neznam ni sama gdje otići....lučinger ili vili nemogu se nikako odlučiti

----------


## mare41

Nina, znam neke koji obave konzultacije na više mjesta pa se onda odluče.  Inače, oba laboratorija su odlična, s vrhunskim embriolozima.

----------


## zlatta

kada nam je dr.Lučinger na godišnjem?

----------


## Jesen82

> kada nam je dr.Lučinger na godišnjem?


zadnji tjedan srpnja i dobar dio osmog mjeseca...

----------


## zlatta

hvala, Jesen!

----------


## Jesen82

> hvala, Jesen!


ma nemaš frke draga

----------


## azrijelka36

evo mene u rodilistu.moja curka uranila skoro 3tj.sve je uredu-rodila sam na carski.jos 1 hvala dr. L

----------


## Snekica

Azrijelka, čestitam od  :Heart:  Princezice, dobro nam došla!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## zlatta

Azrijelka, čestitam, čestitam! Neka je bebica živa i zdrava!   :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*azrijelka*, čestitam!

----------


## andream

čestitamo! curki se požurilo da upozna svijet i sretne roditelje...

----------


## miba

Azrijelka -iskrene čestitke -ajme pa kad je već došlo vrijeme-pratim te od početka i baš mi je drago zbog vas i naravno dr. L.-pusa tvojoj maloj princezi-sretno! :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## ina7

> evo mene u rodilistu.moja curka uranila skoro 3tj.sve je uredu-rodila sam na carski.jos 1 hvala dr. L


azrijelka36 od srca ti čestitam na bebici.... :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Jesen82

> evo mene u rodilistu.moja curka uranila skoro 3tj.sve je uredu-rodila sam na carski.jos 1 hvala dr. L


ajme hvala Bogu!! stalno mislim na tebe :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

azrijelka pa krasne vijesti čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mala2

čestitam ti od srca!!!

----------


## Biene

Zna li netko kada je dr. R na GO?

----------


## mare41

> dr Vili je na godišnjem u 8. mjesecu.


citiram se

----------


## zlatta

da li je koja od vas koja je dr.L. uz klomifene dobijala i gonale? kako to ide, od kojeg dana i koliko čega? i koliko js ste dobile   :Smile: 
ako sam dobro skužila, gonali su za kvalitetu js?

----------


## sg12

> da li je koja od vas koja je dr.L. uz klomifene dobijala i gonale? kako to ide, od kojeg dana i koliko čega? i koliko js ste dobile  
> ako sam dobro skužila, gonali su za kvalitetu js?


Ja sam uz klomifen primala i gonale, mislim od 8. do 12. dana ciklusa po 2. Dr. L je rekao da gonali malo 'nahrane' jajne stanice. Imala sam 5 stanica (vise nego na punoj stimulaciji).

----------


## miba

> da li je koja od vas koja je dr.L. uz klomifene dobijala i gonale? kako to ide, od kojeg dana i koliko čega? i koliko js ste dobile  
> ako sam dobro skužila, gonali su za kvalitetu js?



ja sam 3.-7. dan c. uzimala 2 klomifena,  a  8.-11. dan -1klomifen i 2 gonala-dobili 6 js 
 -a u punom stimuliranom po 7js

----------


## Mia Lilly

> da li je koja od vas koja je dr.L. uz klomifene dobijala i gonale? kako to ide, od kojeg dana i koliko čega? i koliko js ste dobile 
> ako sam dobro skužila, gonali su za kvalitetu js?


Od 4 do 8 dc po 2 klomifena, od 9 do 13 dc 1 klomifen + 2 Gonala. Dobila 4 js.

----------


## Dhea

cure, ja sam prije par dana iz prve ruke saznala da poliklinika ivf više nema ugovor s hzzo-om za ivf postupke. zna li netko nešto više o tome?

----------


## taca70

Dhea, pretpostavljam da jos nisu sklopili ugovor za iducu godinu a da su ovu vec ispucali. Cudno mi je da bi minostrov MPO-vac br.1 ostao tako naprasno bez ugovora. Jedino sto sam cula je im da HZZO bas ne placa pa im mozda nije u interesu raditi tako kad mogu odmah uzeti cistu lovu.

----------


## Jesen82

> Dhea, pretpostavljam da jos nisu sklopili ugovor za iducu godinu a da su ovu vec ispucali. Cudno mi je da bi minostrov MPO-vac br.1 ostao tako naprasno bez ugovora. Jedino sto sam cula je im da HZZO bas ne placa pa im mozda nije u interesu raditi tako kad mogu odmah uzeti cistu lovu.


potpuno se slažem :Wink:

----------


## jo1974

jeli mi može netko reći koliko dođe ivf-u prirodnom ciklusu kod dr.lučingera uz mala pripomoć gonala,to bi bilo nešto kao polustimulirani  hvala

----------


## zlatta

ja sam klomifenski + isci platila 6.500 kn, sad da li se to računa pod polustimulirani ne znam.

----------


## zlatta

i da, danas na uzv 8.dc dr.L. našao dva veća folikula i dva manja, dalje po 1 klomifen i 1 gonal...malo me zbunilo jer vidjela sam da ste vi primale 2 gonala....kako u sam u klubu 39+ to me potpuno iznenadilo jer kao gonali dižu kvalitetu js a ja primam samo jedan...    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Matovila

Za one koji eventualno razmisljaju izmedju dr. R i dr. L ja mogu reci da sam bila kod oba i oba dva su mi bila izvrsna. 

Medjutim, kad sam bila kod L-a to je jos bilo na VV, sve je bilo jako uzurbano, pregled je trajao 5 min, cekalo se satima... to me ubijalo. Svaki put kad sam isla gore, morala sam uzeti godisnji jer bi mi cijeli dan otisao. MPO svijet je za mene tada bio nov, imala sam hrpu pitanja i nedoumica. Medjutim, sve je tako brzo islo (kao na traci) da ponekad se jednostavno u tom trenutku nisam mogla sjetiti sto sam jos htjela pitati, a kad bi se sjetila vec bih bila vani, u cekaonici. Jednostavno je bilo previse pacijenata. Zbog silnog cekanja i kasnije neuspjeha, odlucili smo pokusati u Viliju privatno.

Uspjelo nam je iz prve, medjutim trudnoca i porod su bili jako komplicirani. O dr. R mogu reci sve samo najbolje!!

Vjerojatno otkad je L u privatnicima moze vise vremena posvetiti svakom pacijentu. Meni je i tada na VV unatoc okolnostima u kojima je radio bio simpatican, susretljiv i profesionalan.

Nego, ja sad planiram ponovo u Vili. Imam smrzlice  :Heart:  tamo koji me cekaju, pa me zanima vise informacija o postupku, lijekovima koji su eventualno potrebni, cijeni takvog postupka....
Ima netko tko je bio nedavno?

----------


## tonili

Matovila bravo za bracu ili seku!!! Neka vam dođe što prije  :Smile: 
Što se tiče FET-a, trebaju ti lh trakice da pratiš ovulaciju, a od lijekova ti zapravo treba samo utrogestan. Naravno ako ti dr.R.ne uvede nešto od dodatne terapije tipa fragmin. andol etc. Od našeg FET-a su mijenjali cijene, koliko je sada, nemam pojma - valjda će se javiti netko "friški".

----------


## zlatta

> ja sam klomifenski + isci platila 6.500 kn, sad da li se to računa pod polustimulirani ne znam.


sorry, krivo sam napisala, platili smo 6.150 kn...

----------


## laky

> cure, ja sam prije par dana iz prve ruke saznala da poliklinika ivf više nema ugovor s hzzo-om za ivf postupke. zna li netko nešto više o tome?


ma da?

----------


## latika

pozz svima,
znate li koliko se dugo čeka na pregled kod dr E.R ? i kod doktora L?
ako se sutra  narucim kad bi me mogli primiti???

----------


## Mali Mimi

Oko 10-tak dana kod dr.R. al radi samo sad u 7 mj. tako da požuri, za dr. L ne znam

----------


## latika

hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> pozz svima,
> znate li koliko se dugo čeka na pregled kod dr E.R ? i kod doktora L?
> ako se sutra narucim kad bi me mogli primiti???


Dr.L. ide na go krajem 7 mj.

----------


## Jesen82

dr L ide na godišnji zadnji tjedan 7.og mjeseca i nema ga do 29.8.

----------


## TrudyC

Ali ga se može dobiti na mobitel tjedan prije toga (od 22. 8.)

----------


## Inesz

Cure, može lini koja napiati koje privatne klinike u Zg imaju ugovor sa HZZO?
Hvala!

----------


## andream

Samo Poliklinika IVF od Šimunića. Iako se često spominjala moguća kombinacija IVF centra (Lučijevog) i HZZO-a, za sada na žalost ništa od toga.

----------


## ivka13

Prema nekim novim informacijama, dr.Š je ostao bez ugovora sa hzzo-om

----------


## tonili

Dragi svi! 
Već dvije godine neplodnim parovima u Hrvatskoj onemogućeno je optimalno liječenje, liječenje po svjetskim standardima. Iako smo se nadali da će do sada glas razuma prevladati - očito razuma, volje i hrabrosti nema dovoljno. 

Ovim putem vas sve pozivam da, kao mali znak borbe protiv nepravde, promijenite svoj avatar. To je tek mali korak, vrlo jednostavan, ali pokazuje da nam je stalo, da smo tu, svjesni, da se borimo.
Avatare možete preuzeti u sljedećim albumima:
https://picasaweb.google.com/110592598235041917098/103201102?authkey=Gv1sRgCMCxns7SsJewqwE&feat=direc  tlink
http://public.fotki.com/jezic/avatar/
Hvala vam puno!
Molim vas promijenite avatare i na ostalim forumima, društvenim mrežama, pozovite prijatelje da učine isto....
I mali korak je korak naprijed...

----------


## ivana78

Hej cure koje ste u IVF centru kod dr. L. bi li mi malo htjele opisati ako može kakav je sistem kod njega, u koliko su sati UZV-folikulometrije, ide li uz aspiraciju kakav koktelčić. Naime bila sam kod njega na dogovoru za postupak za 9 mjesec, imao je ogromnu gužvu pa ga nisam stigla pitati takva pitanja, samo mi je rekao da je cijena stimuliranog IVF/ICSI postupka 9.000,00 KN, pa me i to malo zbunilo s obzirom da su tu na forumu neke cure pisale da je najskuplji, odnosno da je cijena kod njega 10.500,00 kn?!! Molim Vaša iskustva! Hvala!

----------


## snow.ml

Ivana kolko ja znam, a bila sam kod njega prije 9 mj.  cijena koju ti kaže je takva, nema prepravke...a ako u nešto sumnjaš nazovi ga i još jednom pitaj ili ga pitaj na prvom pregledu u 9.mj ali naglasi cijenu koju ti je rekao.
što se tiče UZV mene je naručivao oko 10 h ujutro i ne bi dugo čekala, neki pola sata...za punkciju ti ne daje ništa...ja sam ga pitala dali da sama kupim nešto rekao mi je da će mi biti isto i na kraju je bilo isto kao i kad sam na VV dobila jednu protiv bolova i  jednu za smirenje...a vjerovatno će ti se javiti netko svježiji sa informacijama, možda se od tada nešto promjenilo...SRETNO :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> Hej cure koje ste u IVF centru kod dr. L. bi li mi malo htjele opisati ako može kakav je sistem kod njega, u koliko su sati UZV-folikulometrije, ide li uz aspiraciju kakav koktelčić. Naime bila sam kod njega na dogovoru za postupak za 9 mjesec, imao je ogromnu gužvu pa ga nisam stigla pitati takva pitanja, samo mi je rekao da je cijena stimuliranog IVF/ICSI postupka 9.000,00 KN, pa me i to malo zbunilo s obzirom da su tu na forumu neke cure pisale da je najskuplji, odnosno da je cijena kod njega 10.500,00 kn?!! Molim Vaša iskustva! Hvala!


Ivana... cijena je koju ti je rekao.. ja sam toliko platila u 2/2011, tako da ja ne znam da od kud ova cijena od 10.500kn...

anestezije nema uz punkciju

sve se događa ujutro... prvo idu folikulometrije od 8-9, onda idu punkcije od 9-11,12 i nakon toga idu transferi, konzultacije su većinom oko 2,3 popodne... bar je tako bilo kada sam ja išla u postupk...a vidim da je tako manje više i ostalo jer mene za moje trudničke preglede naručuje oko 12,1 popodne...

----------


## ivana78

Jesen i Snow hvala Vam na informacijama, ma ne znam ja od kud 10.500 morala bi sada tražiti ali znam da sam negdje na podforumu pročitala, pa sam samo htjela provjeriti da li je to istina, ali vidim da očito nije. Pitala sam ja doktora 2x kolika je cijena pa mi je rekao 9.000 :Smile: ) ali reko da ne bi bilo nešto još + tamo kad dođem na kraju na obračuno  :Laughing: .
Koliko vidim da su Vama postupci kod njega bili uspješni nadam se da će i kod mene upaliti, s obzirom da sam stvarno zabrazdila sa neuspjesima!
E da jeste li išle svaki dan na folikulometrije i koju ste terapiju kod njega primale gonale ili nešto drugo? Ja sam do sada uvijek bila na gonalima i odlično izreagirala, ne znam što on preferira od terapije! Kada sam bila kod njega na dogovoru rekao mi je da dođem na UZV 29.08. prije samog postupka i uopće izimanja terapije da vidi da li imam slučajno kakvih cista, jer kaže u postupak se ne ide prije nego te par dana prije M ultrazvučno ne pregleda! I to mi je novo, pošto sam u dosadašnjim postupcima morala doći na UZV 8 dana M, dok sam se već dobrano izbola i nakljukala hormonima!  Možda pitam gluposti i sitnice ali nisam iz Zg. pa se nekako moram izorganizirati i sa poslom i putovanjima!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*ivana78*, na uzv dolaziš par dana prije m da se vidi dal imaš ciste. Najčešće se kreće 3 dc sa terapijom i taj dan (znaći 3 dc) dolaziš na uzv.
Na folikulometrije dolaziš ovisno kako reagiraš na stimulaciju. Stimulacija je u dogovoru sa dr. kao i vrijeme kada ćeš dolaziti na folikulometrije.
Uglavnom, sa dr. se sve da dogovoriti.
Sretno!

----------


## Jesen82

Ivana mogu potpisati Miu lilly...s njim se sve dogovoriš...ja sam morala dolaziti svaki dan jer se bojao hipestimulacije u postupku koju smo uspješno izbjegli...moja stimulacija su bili gonali...mene je cijeli postupak došao 16.000kn s lijekovima...ali to sve ovisi kako ćeš reagirati.. ja sam primila 25 ampula Gonala...

pregled prije samo postupka je kod njega normalna stvar...

taj pregled se plaća, a onda sve poslije ulazi u cijenu postupka

želim ti puno sreće i da postupak bude uspješan :Wink:

----------


## zlatta

ja sam ovaj postupak bila kod dr.L.,  
glede postupka, koliko sam skužila na hodniku da nas je puno i na klomifenima+gonali poslije (cijena 6150 kn), tako je i meni predložio jer smatra da je to bolje za mene od full stimulacije.. kada sam mu rekla da sam skeptična na klomifene u mojim godinama (42g)  rekao je " ja sam čarobnjak s klomifenom"    :Smile:    vidjeti ćemo rezultat u ponedjeljak   :Smile:  

glede vremena i sve ostalo je onako kako su ti djevojke napisale, gužva je uvijek, ali i dr. to brzo rješava... 

sretno, draga, vidim da si već prošla dug put, vrijeme je za maleno sunce...

----------


## sretna35

zlatta i kod mene je nakon niza svega i svačega upalio klomifenski postupak kod "klomifenskog čarobnjaka", želim ti isti scenario

----------


## Mia Lilly

> zlatta i kod mene je nakon niza svega i svačega upalio klomifenski postupak kod "klomifenskog čarobnjaka", želim ti isti scenario


kod mene isto tako

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Jutro  :Smile: ,

sad se moram prijaviti - bila sam na klomifenskom +gonali kod "klomifenskog čarobnjaka" - jučer je bio transfer /3 zametka/..
sad uživam u čekanju  :Rolling Eyes: ...i pratim vas.
cijena 6150 kn- u 12. mjesecu sam bila u ful stimuliranom - koštao nas je cca 15000 kn od čeka 9000 za dr.

----------


## Jesen82

> ja sam ovaj postupak bila kod dr.L.,  
> glede postupka, koliko sam skužila na hodniku da nas je puno i na klomifenima+gonali poslije (cijena 6150 kn), tako je i meni predložio jer smatra da je to bolje za mene od full stimulacije.. kada sam mu rekla da sam skeptična na klomifene u mojim godinama (42g)  rekao je " ja sam čarobnjak s klomifenom"      vidjeti ćemo rezultat u ponedjeljak   
> 
> glede vremena i sve ostalo je onako kako su ti djevojke napisale, gužva je uvijek, ali i dr. to brzo rješava... 
> 
> sretno, draga, vidim da si već prošla dug put, vrijeme je za maleno sunce...


zlatta i sanela držim fige jako jako!!

za klomifen.. dok stvarno čini čuda... meni na inseminaciji je uspio i dobiti maksimum na mojem desnom jajniku koji šteka... imala sam sve skupa 3 jednaka folikula... nije nam upalilo ali mi nije žao da smo probali jer si on stvarno da truda u prilagodbi terapije svakome ponaosob :Smile:

----------


## Dhea

Bok svima
U 9.mj. planiramo postupak prvi put kod dr. L. I nama je objasnio sve kako ste vi napisale. Jedino sam zaboravila pitati za anesteziju prilikom aspiracije, a sad vi tu spominjete da on ne daje ništa. To me malo brine, jer sam navikla da nas u Petrovoj nakljukaju pa se stvarno ne osjeti ništa.
Svim čekalicama držim fige :Smile:

----------


## zlatta

dhea, ne nema anestezije, ja sam ga zadnji puta molila i obećao mi, a na kraju nisam dobila jer kaže "isto će vas boljeti"  :Smile:  , ali mene jezivo boli! ne znam kako ostale žene ali meni je punkcija strava...  :Sad: 
ali uglavnom, da se dogovoriti ...

----------


## andream

boli manje kad se dobije npr dolantin koji daju u Vg u žilu, a itekako opušta. meni je to uistinu bitno i ne shvaćam kako može biti isto?

----------


## Dhea

mislim, jasno mi je da privatnik ne može dati anesteziju kao u bolnici, jer za to treba biti prisutan i anesteziolog, a u bolnici je i lakše zbog logistike ako se nedajbože nešto zakomplicira. međutim da baš ništa ne daje i radi naživo, to mi nikako nije jasno.
ja sam do sad imala 2 punkcije i osim žeđi (jer nismo smjele ništa jesti i piti) nisam ama baš ništa osjetila, tako da sad ne znam kakvu bol mogu očekivati, a svi kažu da je grozno. morat ćemo se nešto dogovoriti,...

----------


## andream

dolantin daje inače sestra i nije potrebno prisustvo anesteziologa. razlika bez toga i s tim je meni kao vožnja biciklom i motorom.

----------


## ina7

Moje mišljenje vezano za punkcije je to da ako nešto dobiješ ili ne za smirenje i protiv bolova isto je barem meni. Ja sam isprobala obje varijante i moram reći da nema neke velike razlike - razlika je samo u količini folikula i trajanju punkcije. Boli - ali jednostavno se onaj tko može psihički mora pripremiti na bol. Svi moramo biti svjesni da to mora boljeti. Ja sam uvijek za varijantu da se ništa ne koristi jer svi ti lijekovi, injekcije koje primamo u samom postupku su i previše za naše tijelo. Sve se izdrži - ne traje dugo i bol čim legnete na krevet nakon punkcije polako nestaje.  Držim fige svima koji kreću u postupak i svima koji su se odlučili na postupak kod našeg dragog dr.L.!!!!!

----------


## zlatta

jednom sam dobila koktel i punkcija je puno manje boljela, da ponovim riječi andream: razlika kao u vožnji biciklom i autom
idući puta ću ustrajati da nešto dobijem

----------


## Inesz

Dolantin-narkotički analgetik koji služi za ublažavanje umjerenih do jakih bolova i za npr. ublažavanje trudova. Sestra ga uštrcava u venu, počinje djelovati za minutu-sestra pita je li nam se vrti u glavi-ako kažemo da se vrti-doktor ide u akciju. Ja  uz dolantin nisam osjetila nikakavu bol ni za vrijeme ni poslije aspiracije (istina samo tri uboda su bila). Poslije punkcije ne dopuštaju da ustanete neko vrijeme iz straha da nas noge neće nositi, za 5 min nakon apiracije kao da nista nije bilo, osim jake žeđi-vjerojatno nuspojava.  Ne vjerujem da dolantin u privatnoj ordinaciji ne može dati i doktor. Ne vidim razlog zašto bi morale trpiti imalo više boli nego što ovako i onako trpimo. Tražite neku djelotvornu analgeziju bilo da se radi o privatnoj ili državnoj ustanovi. I da naglasim sredstvo za smirenje, npr. 5 mg normabela je sredstvo za opuštanje i ne umanjuje bol. Uz sredstvo za smirenje treba dati sredstvo protiv boli i to ne lijek kojeg same možemo kupiti u apoteci poput ketonala ili voltarena. Treba dati analgetik koji je na listi bolničkih ljekova i koji stoga djelotvorno umanjuje ili potpuno otklanja bol. Odgovarajuća analgezija za aspiraciju folikula- za to se možemo i moramo moći izboriti. Ne "na živo" kao u partizanima prije 70 godina!

----------


## taca70

U Viliju se normalno moze traziti anestezija uz koju ide i anesteziolog i nakon nje ste kao leptiric. :Yes:

----------


## Jesen82

> Dolantin-narkotički analgetik koji služi za ublažavanje umjerenih do jakih bolova i za npr. ublažavanje trudova. Sestra ga uštrcava u venu, počinje djelovati za minutu-sestra pita je li nam se vrti u glavi-ako kažemo da se vrti-doktor ide u akciju. Ja  uz dolantin nisam osjetila nikakavu bol ni za vrijeme ni poslije aspiracije (istina samo tri uboda su bila). Poslije punkcije ne dopuštaju da ustanete neko vrijeme iz straha da nas noge neće nositi, za 5 min nakon apiracije kao da nista nije bilo, osim jake žeđi-vjerojatno nuspojava.  Ne vjerujem da dolantin u privatnoj ordinaciji ne može dati i doktor. Ne vidim razlog zašto bi morale trpiti imalo više boli nego što ovako i onako trpimo. Tražite neku djelotvornu analgeziju bilo da se radi o privatnoj ili državnoj ustanovi. I da naglasim sredstvo za smirenje, npr. 5 mg normabela je sredstvo za opuštanje i ne umanjuje bol. Uz sredstvo za smirenje treba dati sredstvo protiv boli i to ne lijek kojeg same možemo kupiti u apoteci poput ketonala ili voltarena. Treba dati analgetik koji je na listi bolničkih ljekova i koji stoga djelotvorno umanjuje ili potpuno otklanja bol. *Odgovarajuća analgezija za aspiraciju folikula- za to se možemo i moramo moći izboriti. Ne "na živo" kao u partizanima prije 70 godina*!


što po tebi znači izboriti? kod dr.L o kojem je trenutno riječ ovdje nema običaj davati anesteziju, on ti i objasni zašto... to se odmah zna, znači ako želiš lijekove moraš kod nekog drugog....njegova praksa u njegovoj privatnoj poliklinici je takva... pa ne vidim kako ću mu ja govoriti da mijenja svoju praksu...

moja punkcija je trajala doslovce 5 minuta... 

i bila je jako bolna, ali je i brzo prošla bol... cura iza mene je doslovce valjala viceve i sa stola skočila kao od šale...imala je više folikula od mene...očito njoj ni nije trebala anestezija....

pa mislim boljela me i svaka inekcija gonala ali što da čovjek sad tu radi....tako je kako je

----------


## snow.ml

> što po tebi znači izboriti? kod dr.L o kojem je trenutno riječ ovdje nema običaj davati anesteziju, on ti i objasni zašto... to se odmah zna, znači ako želiš lijekove moraš kod nekog drugog....njegova praksa u njegovoj privatnoj poliklinici je takva... pa ne vidim kako ću mu ja govoriti da mijenja svoju praksu...
> 
> moja punkcija je trajala doslovce 5 minuta... 
> 
> i bila je jako bolna, ali je i brzo prošla bol... cura iza mene je doslovce valjala viceve i sa stola skočila kao od šale...imala je više folikula od mene...očito njoj ni nije trebala anestezija....
> 
> pa mislim boljela me i svaka inekcija gonala ali što da čovjek sad tu radi....tako je kako je



ovo je i moje mišljenje...ja sam se skoro onesvjestila kod puncije ,crnilo pred očima ali za pet min sve mi je prošlo...kao da nisam nigdje bila...sva ta fizička bol je nemjerljiva sa onim što te čeka 14 dana poslje punkcije

----------


## ina7

Potpisujem i Jesen82 i snow.ml!!!! 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## taca70

Moram priznati da sam kukavica i da bih tesko podnijela dosadasnjoh 10 punkcija bez anestezije bez obzira na sve nesporne kvalitete dr.L. Mislim da IVF nikako ne bi smio biti traumatican u onom dijelu koji se moze kompenzirati na bilo koji nacin.

----------


## andream

Moje je skromno mišljenje da ako već plaćam, onda tražim i uslugu koju želim, a to svakako nije bol. Ja potpisujem samu sebe.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*andream*, u pravu si!
Kod mene je prevagnulo da mi je ipak važniji dobar ginekolog od anesteziologa.

----------


## M@tt

Evo i mene konačno tu. Cure možda če vam biti čudno što sam muško ali cure preko na forum.hr. su se već naviknule na nas.  :Grin:  He he.  
Dakle ja 27, draga 28 godina, upravo iza nas prvi neuspjeli AIH kod dr. L. Prije toga tri puta ciljani odnosi sa Klomićima plus štoperica, ali nažalost ništa iz svega toga. Dr. nam rekao da smo već morali zatrudniti jer je kao s nama sve u redu ali neide i neide. Znači nažalost riječ je o idiopatskoj neplodnosti. Inače pokušavamo već godinu i pol, ali ništa. Tako da sad u 9. mjesecu planiramo na naš prvi IVF. Zaključili smo da nema smisla više ič na AIH jer je postotak trudnoće poprilično mali. 

Eto, sad sam nas i predstavio tu na ovoj temi, mada znam da nije baš mjesto za to, ali s obzirom da smo kod dr.L ipak sam tu pisao. 

Sretno svima i do čitanja....

----------


## Jesen82

> *andream*, u pravu si!
> Kod mene je prevagnulo da mi je ipak važniji dobar ginekolog od anesteziologa.


ovo ja u potpunosti potpisujem...i dodajem ginekolog i biolog...
*
Mateeeeeeek* dobrodošao i ovdje:D

----------


## nangaparbat

Kod aspiracije se obicno daje kombinacija fortral + apaurin, ili dolantin + apaurin intravenozno i za to nije potreban anesteziolog. A razlika postoji, itekakva. Stajaliste moderne medicine je da covjek ne smije trpiti bol u ovo vrijeme kad je dostupna analgezija, pa nismo u 1. svjetskom ratu. Osim toga, nekoliko analgetika godisnje jos nikome nije nastetilo. I to treba biti svaciji izbor, a ne necije nametnuto misljenje pa bilo i lijecnikovo....

----------


## Mia Lilly

*M@tt*, dobrodošao i sretno!

----------


## Jesen82

već vidim kuda će ovo sve krenuti i ne mislim dalje se puno objašnjavati

ja sam potpuno i svjesno pristala i opet bih, za ići u postupak kod L-a... prije nego kod bilo kojeg privatnika u Zg....to je moje mišljenje.... 

nije mi palo napamet doktoru držati predavanje zašto on nema anesteziju a drugi imaju... 

možda netko od vas bude.... probajte... ali meni nikada, ali nikada anestezija nije bila presudna u odabiru liječnika i klinike...

----------


## taca70

> ... ali meni nikada, ali nikada anestezija nije bila presudna u odabiru liječnika i klinike...


Naravno da anestezija ne moze biti presudan faktor u odabiru klinike, bitno je da nam je doktor "sjeo" i da ima individulan pristup, sto mnogi doktori u državnim bolnicama nemaju. Moj je stav da bi svi morali imati na raspolaganju anesteziologa pa tko voli.....To mi je naprosto sastavni dio usluge koju daju.

----------


## Mali Mimi

M@tt sretno!

----------


## Jelena

Potpisujem Tacu. Kao što je netko spomenuo pa nismo partizanke. To ne bi smjelo biti upitno. Ali i ja sam kod Reša imala iskustvo da me prevario da će biti anestezije pa je nije bilo. Uglavnom, danas mi nije uopće opcija ići bez anestezije, budući da su mi jajnici nepristupačni pa se kod mene radi o izboru hoću li veći ili manji broj stanica. Tko nema anesteziju, neće moći ispunktirati neke folikule.

M@tt, sretno!!!

----------


## duga30

Svatko ima drugaciji prag boli i ovisi gdje i kako su smjesteni jajnici itd. Cure koje su isle naVV znaju da tamo nije bilo uvjeta za anesteziju zbog pomanjkanja prostora i manjka vremena. Ja sam i na hsg-u gubila svijest kao i na punkcijama. A onda porod, bol satima, a zavrsna bol mislila sam da cu umrijeti. Pa bol mjesecima zbog epiziotomije. Ali sve bih to ponovila i to kod dr. L jer je on prije svega covjek, a onda vrhunski lijecnik. Nakon zadnje punkcije stisnuo me je za ruku i pogledao me pogledom "znam da boli, znam da nije lako" i meni je to bilo dovoljno. Bolno je i stresno, ali nagrada nakon 9 mj izbrise tu svu bol. Sve se to prezivi i onda se uziva u bebici! Svima vam zelim brze i sto podnosljivije punkcije, lagane trudnoce i sto krace porode!

----------


## spodoba

imala sam dva postupka u ordinaciji u kojoj po defaultu daju anesteziju, no odbila sam je, uvijek su mi mjerilo bile cure..vecina u hr koje to pregrme i bez anestezije.
ovdje ne daju nikakve koktelcice, mozes dobiti analgetik. zadnji put sam ga uzela i nisam vidjela razliku u odnosu kad se nista ne uzme. niti jedan put nije bilo tako strasno. doduse, radilo se o 4-6 folikla. meni je puno pomogla koncentracija..

----------


## Jelena

Po meni bi, barem kod privatnika to moralo biti u paketu. A na meni je hoću li uzeti ili ne. Moram priznati da nisam baš neki tip koji zaljubljeno gleda u nekog liječnika i sve što napravi je super. Kod Reša više ne idem, jer mu ne vjerujem, jer mi je lagao da će mi dati anesteziju. Nije problem boli, nego povjerenja. Za mene je on totalno OUT. Držanje za ruku mi je suess, ali možda i zbog toga što sam došla sa Zapada u RH, puno mi više znači diskusija o nekom stručnom rješenju kod dr. Radončića.  
Recimo kod stomatologa mi se nikada ne da uzimati anestezija, jer mi je dosadno čekati da popusti. Ali mogu uzeti, imam opciju.

----------


## ina33

Sori, ali za nedavanje ove blage anestezijice kod privatnika, vjerojatno se dobrim dijelom radi i o tome da su to i troškovi... koje neki mogu valjda prevladat pa da im je opet cijena i zarada ok, neki možda ne, zašto i kako pojma nemam. Ne podržavam punktiravanje na način "pretrpi", jer nije potrebno - odradila punkcija i privatno s polumiksom anestezije (vili) - to mi je bilo OK, i državno s anestezijom - Maribor, i VV - to je, više-manje, na živo, a tako dr. L radi i dalje, tako još radi i Reš. I nije isto punktira jednu ženu s OK jajnicima i tipa 2 stanice, i ženu s 15 stanica i jajnicima prilijepljenim zbog endometrioze uz maternicu itd. I nije za jupijajeee smajliće. 

Nego ono - standard. Mislim, isto kao kad bi kod zubara rekli - pretrpi malo - vađenje zuba traje u sekundi. Ono??? Ne sviđa mi se ta "trpna etika", ako je nepotrebna, tj. ako ide ne iz uvjerenja, nego iz logistike (lova, po meni).

Mislim.. kao ono nije mi bitno da zubar daje injekcije... biram dobrog zubara... Helou.... to je meni ta rubrika malo.

----------


## ina33

A ovo pogledi mili i tješenje... Ne znam što bi tu rekla. Jest da je ljubaznost dobra, ali toliko dobar analgetik nije (barem meni ne bi bila). Transponirajte sve u zubare - nije mi dao injekciju, ali me sućutno promatrao... ONo, ne zvuči vam to čudno malo? Ostajem pri tome da je L genijalan ginić i of kors da vis-a-vis te genijalnosti... na kraju "istrpiš" taj manji pain management standard. Ali da je to nevažno i ono "šta je ta mala bol" - e, pa nije, ovisno ne o nekoj filozofiji u glavi, nego stanju jajnika, dg. i broju folikula.

Ako ništa, barem nema montipajtonovski hajlajt kojim Reš opravdava neanestezioniranje - nekom je rekao da se tako šokiraju jajne stanice - ja brijem da je čovjek dao šalu i ostao neshvaćen, ne mogu to drugačije shvatit.

----------


## andream

Izmešđu "pogleda punom osjećaja" i anestezije svakako biram ovo drugo, isto kao i kod poroda, čemu muka ako mogu dobiti epiduralnu? Probala sam i punkciju bez i sa anestezije, i porod do epiduralne i nakon, nijedan pogled ne znači ništa naspram dobre i učinkovite anestezije. A mislim da smo sad malo otišli i u oftopicarenje, srećom pa znamo što i gdje možemo tražiti... Dobar ginić svakako da, ali i s dobrom logistikom, bar po meni...

----------


## slavica29

> U Viliju se normalno moze traziti anestezija uz koju ide i anesteziolog i nakon nje ste kao leptiric.


Potpisujem Taca70. Bila sam u 2 postupka u Viliju. U oba slučaja doktor objasnio koja vrsta anestezije mi je potrebna i na kraju sve ispalo savršeno.Nemamo svi isti prag boli, a pogotovo ako se ta bol može spriječiti zašto trpiti.

----------


## ina33

Koje oftopičarenje, barem po meni je to bitan dio "paketa", pogotovo az privatnike. Doduše, L je takav maher da to overridea iskustvom (ne da bude bezbolno, nego da ideš, a frigaj, kad je maher za stimulaciju i ostalo), tako da je cost-benefit ipak - kvragu i bol, opet u kontekstu našem, tj. kontekstu hrvatskih ograničenja, tek je anestezija ono... nevažna. Ali, žalosno je da je to tako. Tj. bezvzeze... bilo bi super da uvede anesteziju u nekom obliku (jačem od milih pogleda, iako je meni osobno super šarmantan). Meni je fortral (na kiretaži) bio super, ali već me zezaju da ja volim takva omamljivanja, inače sam relativno neporočna, dragi Lastane.

----------


## andream

Ma je, bitno je, prije sam mislila na mišljenja i komentare "bih ili ne bih" a propo oftopicarenja. A da je bitno, svakako jest dobro znati gdje se što nudi, sve je to na koncu konca tržište.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*ina33*, poslala sam ti pp

----------


## spodoba

bok cure,
moze li mi netko reci kakva je procedura kada netko ide u postupak kod privatnika u HR (npr. lucinger)?
sigurno je potrebno kao i kod onih koji zive u HR psiholosko savjetovanje i ostale kerefeke?

hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

ako parovi dolaze iz inozemstva i nisu hr. državlajni ili jesu moraju imati zakonom propisanu dokumentaciju-vjenčani list/ izjava o izvanbračnoj zajednici ovjerena kod javnog bilježnika, psihološko savjetovanje, pravno savjetovanje + sva relevantna mediscinska dolumentacija.

----------


## spodoba

> ako parovi dolaze iz inozemstva i nisu hr. državlajni ili jesu moraju imati zakonom propisanu dokumentaciju-vjenčani list/ izjava o izvanbračnoj zajednici ovjerena kod javnog bilježnika, psihološko savjetovanje, pravno savjetovanje + sva relevantna mediscinska dolumentacija.


hvala!
psiholosko i pravno savjetovanje se obavlja u tom slucaju u HR pretpostavljam? koliko smiju biti ti dokumenti stari pred postupak?

----------


## sweety

> hvala!
> psiholosko i pravno savjetovanje se obavlja u tom slucaju u HR pretpostavljam? koliko smiju biti ti dokumenti stari pred postupak?


To samo treba biti obavljeno.
Dokument je trajan, to je savjetovanje, ne nalaz.
Odete, obavite, dobijete papir i mirni ste za uvjek.

----------


## spodoba

> To samo treba biti obavljeno.
> Dokument je trajan, to je savjetovanje, ne nalaz.
> Odete, obavite, dobijete papir i mirni ste za uvjek.


hvala..znas da trazim zanimaciju za sljedeci godisnji :D

----------


## duga30

Uopce nisam htjela reci da je "mili pogled" dovoljan, ali nema veze. Naravno da treba biti opcija anestezije pa hoces neces. Na internetu su dostupni podaci o svim klinikama i njihovom nacinu rada pa svatko moze izabrati gdje i kako zeli ici. Ako u trgovini nema ono sto zelim kupiti idem tamo gdje ima. Glup primjer, ali glupo nam je i zdravstvo!

----------


## mimi81

Moja prijateljica i njen muž su uz pomoć dr. L dobili blizance, dva dečka svaki po 2kg pa im ovim putem čestitam!

----------


## Darkica

mimi81, čestitke tvojoj prijateljici i njezinom mužu na dva lijepa dečka! A za dr L imam samo riječi pohvale. I sama sam bila kod njega i eto, treći nam je pokusaj bio uspješan, što možeš iščitati i iz moje bete u potpisu. Doktor je zaista divan!
Tebi i tm također želim da vam se čim prije ostavri najveći san!





> Moja prijateljica i njen muž su uz pomoć dr. L dobili blizance, dva dečka svaki po 2kg pa im ovim putem čestitam!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*mimi81*, čestitke tvojoj prijateljici i njenom mužu!

Nama je malo duže trebalo da ostanemo trudni, ali da nije bilo dr.L ja bi davno odustala.

*Darkice*, čestitke i tebi!

----------


## zlatta

ženice drage, kada nam dr.L.počinje raditi? sada u ponedjeljak ili u idući pon.29.8.?

----------


## Mia Lilly

29.08.

----------


## fkurtic

Pozdrav, 
prvi put pisem na forumu, pa se nadam da cete mi oprostiti ako bude neka greska u postu. Prosle godine sam jako puno iscitavala postove na forumu, pri cemu sam dosla do neprocjenjivih informacija koje su mi tada trebale. 
Inace, javljam se iz Bosne. Pokusavali smo prirodnim putem doci do bebe nekih 3 godine, bezuspjesno. U aprilu 2010.g. smo bili u postupku u Vili-ju, koji je također bio neuspješan. Odlucili smo se za Maribor, te odmah papire poslali njima. Dobili smo termin mart/april 2011. U januaru 2011.g. na svoj rođendan dobila sam menstruaciju,a isti dan sam dobila i protokol iz Maribora. Imala sam mogucnost tada poceti sa kontracepcijom ili pricekati iduci ciklus, sestra Jasna mi je mail-om javila da sama odlucim. Odlucila sam pricekati iducu menstruaciju, tj. ciklus.  
A sada slijedi ono najbolje, iduci ciklus nije ni dosao, vec BEBA zaceta prirodnim putem, u tom zadnjem "vozu" pred Maribor.  
Sami nismo vjerovali i bila sam kao u nekoj nevjerici prvih par sedmica po saznanju. Ipak, hvala Bogu, trenutno sam u 31-om tjednu trudnoce i nadam se da ce do kraja sve biti u najboljem redu, kao sto je to bilo i do sada. 
Oprostite, ako je post bio malo duzi, samo sam vam htjela iznijeti nas slucaj i vratiti nadu onima koji su mozda malo posustali u svojoj borbi. 
Nadam se da cete sve trudilice uskoro postati trudnice. 
 :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> ženice drage, kada nam dr.L.počinje raditi? sada u ponedjeljak ili u idući pon.29.8.?





> 29.08.


Ajme meni al če sad svi nahrupit kod njega nakon godišnjeg. Sve me strah one gužve u onoj njegovoj maloj čekaonici... :p  Mi smo se za naš prvi IVF odlučili ipak za 10 mjesec dok ta gužva ne prođe malo...

----------


## jo1974

evo m@tt ja ti se također pridružujem u 10 mjesecu,samo se trebam odlućiti jeli idem na sam početak mjeseca ili  na sam kraj ,sretno

----------


## Darkica

> evo m@tt ja ti se također pridružujem u 10 mjesecu,samo se trebam odlućiti jeli idem na sam početak mjeseca ili  na sam kraj ,sretno


*jo1974*, navijam za dobitni jesenski postupak!!!

----------


## Barbarellaa

eto i mi krećemo u prvi postupak krajem ove ili početkom iduće godine :Very Happy: 
ne može nas život toliko puta srušit koliko se mi puta možemo dignut! :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

evo i mene ovdje.... tri mjeseca već pratim ali nisam pisala.....
razmišljam u koju kliniku krenuti na postupke. puno sam postova našla i za vili i za ivf... zanima me dali je tko bio u klinici NovaMed i koja su iskustva?

----------


## anddu

Cure vrijeme je da nakon najnovijih izjava Milinovića još jednom pokažemo da nismo ovce. A za ovo zaista ne treba puno vremena (ja sam svoje pismo napisala za 10 minuta), a sve nas se tiče. Pokrenimo se i tražimo Milinovićevu javnu ispriku za protekle dvije godine, detalji na linku 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67641-T...-javnu-ispriku!

----------


## ivanova

hvala ivf poliklinici za najljepsi dar na svijetu koji se nalazi u mom potpisu!
zene ne odustajte!!!

----------


## Darkica

> hvala ivf poliklinici za najljepsi dar na svijetu koji se nalazi u mom potpisu!
> zene ne odustajte!!!


Čestitke mami i tati i topla dobrodošlica malenim pišuljama!  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*ivanova*, čestitam!

----------


## miba

ivanova- čestitke od srca uz najljepše želje-  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Inesz

oooohh! stigle su nam bebe. ivanova, čestitam i puno zdravlja i radosti!  :Smile:

----------


## artisan

ivanova čestitke!
imam jedno pitanjce, gdje idete da vam daju štopericu u zagrebu?

----------


## M@tt

Cure koje ste kod dr. L. u Zagrebu, jel znate možda kakva je gužva kod njega i da li bi se dalo naručiti za IVF sad u listopadu?

----------


## Darkica

Probaj ga kontaktirati, jer ja osobno nikada nisam imala problema s time. Uvijek je mogao...

----------


## ina7

> ivanova čestitke!
> imam jedno pitanjce, gdje idete da vam daju štopericu u zagrebu?


Ja pošto nisam iz Zagreba nisam znala kud bi išla, a onda su mi savjetovali bolnicu Merkur i tamo su super ljubazne sestre bez problema to odradile.

----------


## artisan

hvala na odgovoru ina7

----------


## zlatta

pozdrav!
da li je tko bio kod dr.L. na ivf u prirodnom ciklusu? znači bez klomifena, samo štoperica. 
kada sam ga prije pitala činilo mi se da nije naročito zainteresiran

----------


## Mia Lilly

> pozdrav!
> da li je tko bio kod dr.L. na ivf u prirodnom ciklusu? znači bez klomifena, samo štoperica. 
> kada sam ga prije pitala činilo mi se da nije naročito zainteresiran


Koja je cijena takvog postupka?

----------


## patuljchica

Cure, znam da dr. Kos nije više u Viliju, al ne znam gdje je? Ima možda neko neki kontakt od nove poliklinike?
Tnx!

----------


## tinap

Evo da se i ja pridružim.. Kod dr. L sam i prezadovoljna njime. Ovo mi je prvi IVF i nadam se jedini. Danas je 5dnt..

----------


## Sela

> Cure, znam da dr. Kos nije više u Viliju, al ne znam gdje je? Ima možda neko neki kontakt od nove poliklinike?
> Tnx!


Copypaste sa Forum hr  Poliklinika počinje sa radom već ovaj tjedan (ako nešto nisu promijenili), zove se GINEKOS, a nalazi se na samom okretištu tramvaja Črnomerec, nova siva zgrada sa lijeve strane (kad se gleda u smijeru zapada) neposredno nakon okretišta tramvaja (prije skretanja u Zagrebačku ulicu) u kojoj je i Zagrebačka banka, milsim da je na drugom katu, Ul. Gjure Szaba 1A, a telefon je 6666 633.

----------


## patuljchica

> Copypaste sa Forum hr  Poliklinika počinje sa radom već ovaj tjedan (ako nešto nisu promijenili), zove se GINEKOS, a nalazi se na samom okretištu tramvaja Črnomerec, nova siva zgrada sa lijeve strane (kad se gleda u smijeru zapada) neposredno nakon okretišta tramvaja (prije skretanja u Zagrebačku ulicu) u kojoj je i Zagrebačka banka, milsim da je na drugom katu, Ul. Gjure Szaba 1A, a telefon je 6666 633.


hvala!
idete i vi na fotkanje?  :Wink:

----------


## Darkica

> Evo da se i ja pridružim.. Kod dr. L sam i prezadovoljna njime. Ovo mi je prvi IVF i nadam se jedini. Danas je 5dnt..


Drago mi je da si zadovoljna dr L...i ja sam...nama je uspjelo iz treceg pokusaja. Izuzetan doktor i pristup :Smile:

----------


## TinaB

cure jel znate možda kolika je cijena HSG-a u Viliju? Tnx

----------


## đerekica

Pozdrav svima! 
Zanima me da li je netko od vas cuo za Polikliniku Podobnik?

ja 80' navodno sve ok
mm76'oligoazoospermia

.ICSI-poliklinika IVF-beta0
2.ICSI-Poliklinika Podobnik-beta0
3.ICSI.Poliklinika Podobnik-beta0
4.ICSI-Petrova-beta0

----------


## đerekica

Eto samo bi se nadovezala, na svoj post, mm i ja smo 2 puta isla u postupak u Polikliniku Podobnik kod prof. Podobnika i vrlo sam razocarana. Ukratko preporuku za njega sam dobila od prijateljice koja je kod njega vodila trudnocu, te koja je onako usputno mi njega preporucila da se raspitam da li on radi postupak potpomognute oplodnje, sto sam i ucinila. Znaci nazvala sam sam polikliniku, prvi put javila se sestra koja uopce nije znala da li prof. radi postupke. Drugi put sam zvala i javila se sestra koja je rekla da se on bavi osim vodenjem trudnoca i porodnistva i postupkom potpomognute oplodnje, ali da ne zna nista o tome , pa da ce ona reci profu. da mi se javi. On me nazvao u ponoc, sto sam bila sokirana, al  ajde ok,narucio nas je i dosli smo kod njega, sto se tice opreme i uredenja poliklinike, tu nemam sto reci, sve je lijepo uredeno. Prvi put prof. je bio ljubazan, narucio nas je u postupak, ukratko kod njega se dobije opca anestezija kod punkcije, nema bolova, sve je to divno i krasno i navodno sam dobila 3 blastociste. nazalost do trudnoce nije doslo. Drugi put proces je bio isti kao i prvi, takoder vracene 2 blastociste, nije uspjelo, ali tu je i nastao problem, sto je prof. Podobnik meni i muzu rekao da vise on nama ne bi preporucio postupke jer vjerojatno nismo kompatatabilni, te da cu ja  mozda trebat donatoricu, a prvo mi je rekao kako imam krasne stanice sto znaci nema veze s vezom, napisao nam je spisak pretraga, da izvadimo krv i da uopce vidimo da li mozemo zajedno imati dijete, te se slatko nasmijao da sigurno kod nas ima problem da nismo uskladeni te da cu ja morati naci drugog muza , a on drugu zenu i da on ne vidi tu  neki problem. Izasla sam od njega placuci, sokirana njegovim izjavama, a svaki postupak je kostao cca oko 20.000kn. Sam UZV kosta 500 kn. Cula sam, al to samo od njega, da su kod njega neke zene zanjele cak dvojceke, trojceke, ali ipak ne bi vam preporucila kod njega postupak, jer ima vrlo lose biologe i kao vecina zena mislim da se on time usputno bavi samo da bi zaradio, a nije mu u interesu da kod njega zene ostanu trudne. Kontradiktira svoje rijeci i ovim putem zelim samo reci , ne bi vam ga preporucila nikako jer nimalo nije strucan sto se tice postupka potpomognute oplodnje.
Toliko od mene sto se tice privatne Poliklinike Podobnik. 


1.ICSI-poliklinika IVF-beta0
2.ICSI-Poliklinika Podobnik-beta0
3.ICSI.Poliklinika Podobnik-beta0
4.ICSI-Petrova-beta0

----------


## M@tt

Evo draga opet dobila vješticu nakon što joj je kasnila 5 dana (a bili se već ponadali malo). Tako da sutra zovemo dr. L. i dogovaramo naš prvi IVF za 11. mjesec. 

sretno svima

----------


## Mona 20

Vezano za Đerekicin post- koji je to id..t od doktora, da čovjek ima novaca i volje treba ga tužiti!

----------


## andream

A tko su biolozi dr P?

----------


## bugaboo

> A tko su biolozi dr P?


Nekad davno sam na nekom forumu procitala da su njegovi biolozi sa SD, ali tko zna jer to tocna informacija :Unsure:

----------


## Mia Lilly

I ja sam to negdje pročitala.

----------


## tikica78

Bok cure, ja sam imala postupak kod dr.L sad u 9mj..imala sam 3ET ali ni jedan nije ostao.. idem dalje.. tako sam sretna da sam naišla na ovu temu jer vidim da vas ima puno koje ste uspjele kod dr.L koji je predivan čovjek!
ne odustajem dok sam živa.. to je borba za moje dijete..šta god treba..

----------


## mare41

Jel ovo dr Kuna iz Vinogradske? http://medicinski-centar-kuna-peric-zagreb.bonitet.hr/

----------


## mare41

Evo upravo doznala da prof Kuna ne radi MPO u svojoj klinici, al možda će ga neko tražit privatno....(ili drugu finu dr koja je prešla k njemu :Smile: ).

----------


## tikica78

cure jel ide netko u postupak kod dr.L u ivf centar?

----------


## jo1974

> cure jel ide netko u postupak kod dr.L u ivf centar?


idem ja za par dana,u četvrtak sam na dogovoru,ideš i ti

----------


## M@tt

> cure jel ide netko u postupak kod dr.L u ivf centar?


Nisam žensko ali evo napisati ču.  :Smile:  U ponedjeljak na konzultacije i u 11. mjesecu naš prvi Ivf kod dr. L. u Ivf centru... Kad vi idete u postupak?

----------


## Darkica

> idem ja za par dana,u četvrtak sam na dogovoru,ideš i ti


*jo1974*, da ovaj bude dobitan!

----------


## tikica78

ja čekam iduću m. i opet u  nove pobjede.. prošli mjesec sam bila i imala sam 10 js imala sam 3ET nisam ga pitala što je s mojim ostalim js.. jel netko zna da li on ostale zamrzne ili? ne volim ga gnjaviti..

----------


## tikica78

Darkica jesi ti uspjela kod dr.L kako vidim iz potpisa? :Smile:  iz kojeg pokušaja?

----------


## Gabi25

> ja čekam iduću m. i opet u  nove pobjede.. prošli mjesec sam bila i imala sam 10 js imala sam 3ET nisam ga pitala što je s mojim ostalim js.. jel netko zna da li on ostale zamrzne ili? ne volim ga gnjaviti..


gotovo sam sigurna da on ne zamrzava js, pogledaj malo na prijašnjim stranicama, čini mi se da je netko pisao o tome
na kakvoj si bila stimulaciji?

----------


## Darkica

> Darkica jesi ti uspjela kod dr.L kako vidim iz potpisa? iz kojeg pokušaja?


Ja sam sva tri pokušaja imala kod dr L i treći nam je bio dobitan. Sada sam u 16+4 i čekam dečkića :Smile: Nadam se da će i tebi donijeti sreću kao i meni i mm.Sretno!

----------


## miba

> idem ja za par dana,u četvrtak sam na dogovoru,ideš i ti


znači ima nas više u četvrtak :Bye:

----------


## tikica78

> Ja sam sva tri pokušaja imala kod dr L i treći nam je bio dobitan. Sada sam u 16+4 i čekam dečkićaNadam se da će i tebi donijeti sreću kao i meni i mm.Sretno!


ma naravno da hoće , ja znam da hoće jer vjerujem doktoru.. imala sam jedan klomifenski u 6mj i jedan stimulirani sa gonalima sad u 9.mj. ne znam kad smijem opet?doduše rekao mi je da mu se javim čim dobijem..tako da vjerujem da ima novi plan za mene..Darkice želim ti lijepu trudnoću do kraja..ti si mi sad inspiracija za dalje..

----------


## tikica78

> znači ima nas više u četvrtak


sretno cure u četvrtak!

----------


## Darkica

> ma naravno da hoće , ja znam da hoće jer vjerujem doktoru.. imala sam jedan klomifenski u 6mj i jedan stimulirani sa gonalima sad u 9.mj. ne znam kad smijem opet?doduše rekao mi je da mu se javim čim dobijem..tako da vjerujem da ima novi plan za mene..Darkice želim ti lijepu trudnoću do kraja..ti si mi sad inspiracija za dalje..


Ja sam prva dva puta bila u stimuliranom i trebalo je proći 6 mjeseci između, ali kada je riječ o polustimulaciji, onda ne mora, tako da sam u svibnju bila u stimuliranom, a krajem lipnja sam već bula u polustimulaciji.
Sretno!

----------


## tikica78

aha znači uspjela si u polustimulaciji.. joj možda sam sad glupava ali što je točno polustimulacija?
klomifen + gonali ? ili?

----------


## Darkica

> aha znači uspjela si u polustimulaciji.. joj možda sam sad glupava ali što je točno polustimulacija?
> klomifen + gonali ? ili?


Ja sam bila na Klomifenima i 8 ampula Gonala.

----------


## aslan

curke imam jedan problemcic nadam se da ce mi netko moci pomoci, naime idem na postupke u ivf centar kod dr L. i sad sam u postupku te bi trebala na bolovanje ali moj socijalni ginic mi nece napisati bolovanje jer nije pronasao dr L. u kompjuteru a veli da bi trebao biti, nije mi cak htio dati ni recept za Klomifen veli da nije prijavljen i ne moze mi on tek tako propisat recept i bolovanje. jel se to jos nekome dogodilo tko ide kod dr L.?

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ne. Ja sam normalno od svog soc. ginekologa dobila i bolovanje i recepte. Sve što je dr. L tražio.

----------


## M@tt

> curke imam jedan problemcic nadam se da ce mi netko moci pomoci, naime idem na postupke u ivf centar kod dr L. i sad sam u postupku te bi trebala na bolovanje ali moj socijalni ginic mi nece napisati bolovanje jer nije pronasao dr L. u kompjuteru a veli da bi trebao biti, nije mi cak htio dati ni recept za Klomifen veli da nije prijavljen i ne moze mi on tek tako propisat recept i bolovanje. jel se to jos nekome dogodilo tko ide kod dr L.?


Evo mi smo kod dr. L. Sutra smo na konzulatcijama baš i na naš 1. Ivf drugi mjesec. 
Pa zašto nisi uzela klomiće u onoj ljekarni kroz haustor što se ide malo dalje od zgrade di je ivf centar? Dr. L. bi ti dao recept i tamo si ih mogla odmah dobiti bez ikakvih problema. Ne kužim tvog socijalnog ginića, pa nek ide na net i vidi da ima registriranu djelatnost ili nek ga nazove ak ga ne nalazi u kompu. Baš glupo....

----------


## artisan

m@tt klomifen se može dobiti i na plavi recept i onda se ništa ne plaća, a  meni ga je moj soc. gin. bez problema napisao, i sve što me tražio L. mi je socijalac dao bez problema.
aslan neka on to malo bolje potraži...

----------


## Darkica

Meni je moja dr opće prakse otvarala bolovanje nakon punkcije. Ja bih je nazvala i ona bi otvorila. Znam da de L nije automatski naveden među klinikama koje oni imaju na popisu, ali ona bi to otipkala, kao neku napomenu. Nikada nikakvih problema.

----------


## zlatta

curke pitanje: da li dr.l. sutra radi?

----------


## latika

pozdrav svima
ima li itko e mail od dr. Erdena Radončica iz Vilija?

----------


## taca70

latika, možda da mu napišeš pitanje na www.zdravljeiživot.com. Jesi već išla kod njega?

----------


## M@tt

> curke pitanje: da li dr.l. sutra radi?


radi radi, zašto ne bi radio??

Mi idemo na konzultacije kod njega prijepodne sutra.

Artisan znači bit čemo zajedno u postupku tj. isti mjesec. sretno nam bilo  :Smile:

----------


## latika

bila sam kod njega na pregledu, nisam iz zgb pa nemogu otic kod njega na razgovor a pitanja ima dosta tako da bi bilo preopsiro za zivot i zdravlje....

----------


## M@tt

Evo i mi obavili konzultacije kod dr.L. 
Pregledao dragu, sve je u redu. Napisao nam tri recepta za dragu Suprefact sprej i Vagitoria vaginalete te antibiotike Hiramicin koje moramo oboje piti.
Nije nam jos nista reko kakva ce biti stimulacija jer je rekao da ce o tome odluciti sljedeci put kad se vidimo. 

Eto i mi smo konacno krenuli u postupak.  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

tako sam isto i ja dobila.. slijedeći put će vam reći da kupite Gonale .. sprej ide cijelo vrijeme dok on ne kaže stop! SRETNO M@tt!!

----------


## M@tt

> tako sam isto i ja dobila.. slijedeći put će vam reći da kupite Gonale .. sprej ide cijelo vrijeme dok on ne kaže stop! SRETNO M@tt!!


A cemu sluzi taj sprej u biti? 

Hvala tikica.  :Smile:  

Ti si isto kod njega znaci? Sad isto u postupku ili...?

----------


## tikica78

ja sam bila prošli mjesec pa sad odmaram ali mi je rekao da mu se javim odmah čim dobijem , a to će biti početkom 11mj..
taj sprej je hormon isto ali on je kako mi je dr.rekao za kontrolu nad js.. znači za njihov razvoj i sazrijevanje a opet da ne dođe do hiperstimulacije s tim sprejem on to može kontrolirati a ja sam u Osijeku dok sam bila koristila neke inekcije umjesto toga i to je bilo strašno imala sam hiper za poludjeti , jajnici su mi doživjeli šok tako da sam se cijelo ljeto oporavljala od toga.. ma užas!!

----------


## M@tt

> ja sam bila prošli mjesec pa sad odmaram ali mi je rekao da mu se javim odmah čim dobijem , a to će biti početkom 11mj..
> taj sprej je hormon isto ali on je kako mi je dr.rekao za kontrolu nad js.. znači za njihov razvoj i sazrijevanje a opet da ne dođe do hiperstimulacije s tim sprejem on to može kontrolirati a ja sam u Osijeku dok sam bila koristila neke inekcije umjesto toga i to je bilo strašno imala sam hiper za poludjeti , jajnici su mi doživjeli šok tako da sam se cijelo ljeto oporavljala od toga.. ma užas!!


Hvala na objašnjenju....

Sretno i vama...  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

> Napisao nam tri recepta za dragu Suprefact sprej...





> A cemu sluzi taj sprej u biti?





> taj sprej je hormon isto ali on je kako mi je dr.rekao za kontrolu nad js.. znači za njihov razvoj i sazrijevanje a opet da ne dođe do hiperstimulacije s tim sprejem on to može kontrolirati a ja sam u Osijeku dok sam bila koristila neke inekcije umjesto toga i to je bilo strašno imala sam hiper za poludjeti , jajnici su mi doživjeli šok tako da sam se cijelo ljeto oporavljala od toga.. ma užas!!


Suprefact sprej, jednako kao i Decapeptyl injekcije, sluzi za supresiju prirodnog djelovanja hormona i koristi se sa ciljem postizanja kontrole nad njima. Za razliku od supresije, za sazrijevanje veceg broja jajnih stanica koriste se lijekovi za stimulaciju, poput Menopura i Gonala. 

Ako je kod tikice78 doslo do hiperstimulacije onda to nikako nije bilo zbog injekcija Decapeptyla, nego prije zbog prejake stimulacije. Inace, Decapeptyl se smatra jacom/pouzdanijom supresijom od Suprefact spreja.

----------


## BigBlue

Drage moje (a koliko vidim i dragi moji  :Wink: ) pratim vas već neko vrijeme i nekako sam se nadala da ću se prije pridružiti trudničkom forumu, ali štanga...

Hvala na svim savjetima i iskustvima do sada - puno ste mi pomogli u odluci da krenemo na MPO. Ja sam, po svemu sudeći zdrava, ali moj partner ima opstruktivnu azoospermiju, što su bezuspješno pokušali riješiti operativnim putem. Sad smo na početku jednog novog, nadam se ne predugog, puta.

Krenuli smo konzultacijama i popisom pretraga kod dr. R u Viliju (tamo sam sto godina), gdje planiramo i MPO. Vidim da je nekima ginekolog preko socijalnog propisao lijekove; je li to uobičajena praksa? Možda razuman ginić na području Zagreba za preporuku? Naime, iako imam i zdravstveno i dopunsko, od kad je moj ginić otišao u mirovinu, nemam izabranog (a i tako sam u Viliju).

Hvala puno i puno sreće

----------


## mare41

BigBlue, ne može primarni ginekolog pisati lijekove za stimulaciju za privatne postupke, ali ti može pisati uputnice za različite pretrage i recepte za utrogestane i folnu (vjerojatno si na to mislila), tako da svakako nađi novog primarnog, a na dijagnozu neplodnosti ti ne treba dopunsko jer si oslobođena plaćanja participacije.

----------


## BigBlue

> ne može primarni ginekolog pisati lijekove za stimulaciju za privatne postupke


Negdje ranije sam pročitala post u kojem je primarni napisao recepte, pa sam mislila da postoji i ta mogućnost.

Ne bi htjela ispravljati krive Drine, ali zar to ne bi bilo logično? Imam pravo na troškove lijekova iz 3 postupka, ako privatnik napiše lijekove koji nisu na listi - moj problem, ali na ovakav način samo oslobađam bolničke termine parovima koji nemaju nikakvog izbora...

----------


## mahiya

Cure, da li itko zna jel dr. L. dobio ugovor sa HZZo-om?

----------


## tikica78

mislim da ne jer bilo bi na vratima da je ugovoreni zdravstveni.. a nema toga..

----------


## mare41

> Negdje ranije sam pročitala post u kojem je primarni napisao recepte, pa sam mislila da postoji i ta mogućnost.
> 
> Ne bi htjela ispravljati krive Drine, ali zar to ne bi bilo logično? Imam pravo na troškove lijekova iz 3 postupka, ako privatnik napiše lijekove koji nisu na listi - moj problem, ali na ovakav način samo oslobađam bolničke termine parovima koji nemaju nikakvog izbora...


Imaš pravo na 6 postupaka sa stimulacijom preko HZZo-a, a ako privatna MPO klinika ima ugovor sa HZZO-om onda imaš pravo na sve kao da si u bolnici, inače se kod privatnika nema pravo na lijekove za stimulacije preko recepta.

----------


## M@tt

> Imaš pravo na 6 postupaka sa stimulacijom preko HZZo-a, a ako privatna MPO klinika ima ugovor sa HZZO-om onda imaš pravo na sve kao da si u bolnici, inače se kod privatnika nema pravo na lijekove za stimulacije preko recepta.


A koja mpo klinika ima ugovor sa HZZO-om? 

evo mi opet sutra za Zagreb kod dr. L. po stimulaciju...

----------


## mare41

Ima Cito i IVF poliklinika.

----------


## M@tt

> Ima Cito i IVF poliklinika.


Čekaj i znači kod njih ako si onda isto možeš ići na tih 6 besplatnih postupaka koje daje HZZO??

----------


## mare41

Naravno, samo se treba puno unaprijed dogovoriti jer brzo ispune kvotu.

----------


## M@tt

> Naravno, samo se treba puno unaprijed dogovoriti jer brzo ispune kvotu.


aha hvala ti... Dobro pitam u slučaju da nam sad kod dr. L ne uspije.... Budem im poslao mail da čujem kakve su liste čekanja...

----------


## mare41

Nek vam uspije iz prve! (za ovo drugo se raspitajte samo za svaki slučaj :Smile: ).

----------


## M@tt

> Nek vam uspije iz prve! (za ovo drugo se raspitajte samo za svaki slučaj).


Joj da bar... Riječi ti se pozlatile. hvala ti...

----------


## snow.ml

dobro se raspitajte...ja mislm da više nema nitko od privatnika ugovore sa HZZO-m

----------


## mahiya

Hvala,  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> dobro se raspitajte...ja mislm da više nema nitko od privatnika ugovore sa HZZO-m


Ne razumijem sad na kraju. Jedni vele da imaju drugi vele da nemaju. Budem nazvao pa ću pitati...

----------


## taca70

Mislim da to s HZZO-om vise ne funkcionira. Za iducu godinu bi se trebali sklapati novi ugovori a pitanje je tko ce tada biti podoban sve i da odluče dati novce privatnicima. Najbolje je pomiriti se s činjenicom da MPO jako puno košta pa ako hoćete komfor koji pruža odlazak privatniku pripremite se na plaćanje.

----------


## Cranberry

> Suprefact sprej, jednako kao i Decapeptyl injekcije, sluzi za supresiju prirodnog djelovanja hormona i koristi se sa ciljem postizanja kontrole nad njima. Za razliku od supresije, za sazrijevanje veceg broja jajnih stanica koriste se lijekovi za stimulaciju, poput Menopura i Gonala. 
> 
> Ako je kod tikice78 doslo do hiperstimulacije onda to nikako nije bilo zbog injekcija Decapeptyla, nego prije zbog prejake stimulacije. Inace, Decapeptyl se smatra jacom/pouzdanijom supresijom od Suprefact spreja.


Na prva dva postupka sam bila na decapeptylu i svaki put dobila 19 js i uzasan hiper, bila cak i hospitalizirana
Zadnji put sam dobila suprafect i dobila 9 js i provukla se sa nekim sitnim hiperom

Doduse meni hiper bukne nakon transfera od boostera, to sam skuzila jos na proslom postupku, tako da smo ovaj put prekinuli odmah nakon pola doze prve injekcije

----------


## Cranberry

Inace, zadna dva postupka kod Lucija  :Smile: 

Redom ovako:
1. 03/2010 Reš - puna stimulacija, Icsi, 19 js, jedna se oplodila, beta 9
2. 09/2010 Podobnik - puna stimulacija, icsi, 19 js, 16 nezrelih, 3 oplodene, 3 embrija vracena, biokemijska u petom tjednu
3. 04/2011 Lucinger - samo klomifeni, ivf, 2 js, jedna se oplodila i jedna vracena, beta 0
4. 09/2011 Lucinger - puna stimulacija, 9 js, tri oplodene, vracena tri embrija - beta na 15 dnt 146, na 17 dnt 298, 24.10. Jedno malo srceko kuca za nas - napokon  :Smile: 

Puno srece zelim svima koji su u postupcima  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Ima Cito i IVF poliklinika.


Evo dobio odgovor iz IVF Poliklinike. Oni vise nemaju ugovor s Hzzo-om...

----------


## mare41

> Evo dobio odgovor iz IVF Poliklinike. Oni vise nemaju ugovor s Hzzo-om...


Javi i za Cito (oni su zapisivali za 2012.)

----------


## M@tt

> Javi i za Cito (oni su zapisivali za 2012.)


Cito necu ni zvati jer nam predaleko split. Mi smo skroz sa sjevera tako da nam je daleko to...

----------


## mare41

Šteta, baš je velika migracija zbog Cita sa sjevera prema jugu (još kad se spoji ljetni godišnji :Smile: ).

----------


## M@tt

> Šteta, baš je velika migracija zbog Cita sa sjevera prema jugu (još kad se spoji ljetni godišnji).


Pa ako cemo vec morati dalje blize nam je Petrova ili Vrhovac... 

Ali ja se nadam da necemo morati dalje.  :Smile:  evo bas cekamo na red kod dr.L.

Velika guzva je sad bas, sto se ne dogada bas tako cesto...

----------


## Mia Lilly

Kod njega je uvijek gužva kad mi dođemo! 

Šaljemo  :Kiss:  dr. L

----------


## M@tt

> Kod njega je uvijek gužva kad mi dođemo! 
> 
> Šaljemo  dr. L


Mi kad dođemo uvijek bili odmah na redu, evo ovo je sad drugi put da čekamo, a bili naručeni u 12.

----------


## Charlie

Zna li možda netko radi li dr. L. u utorak 1.11.? Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Evo gotov pregled nakon 2 sata cekanja. :p sutra opet mora draga na uzv ujutro! Dobili recept za 20 gonala... 

Pocinje....

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Evo gotov pregled nakon 2 sata cekanja. :p sutra opet mora draga na uzv ujutro! Dobili recept za 20 gonala... 
> 
> Pocinje....


Sretno!

----------


## Darkica

> Zna li možda netko radi li dr. L. u utorak 1.11.? Hvala


Ako treba, da, radi. I mi smo lani bili kod njega na sam dan Svih svetih. Za dr L nema blagdana ni praznika....

----------


## tikica78

M@tt sretno! jesam ti rekla da ćete dobiti gonale idući put..

samo nek sve bude dobro! 
Cranberry ja sam kao i ti s Decapaptylom prošla s hiperom a Superfact mali hiper isto kao i ti nakon transfera buknem..zapravo sve mi počne već nakon punkcije..
imala sam kao i ti 
1ivf klomić 3js 1ET
2IVF 9JS 3ET ali beta uvijek 0...

idem opet ne znam hoću li sad u 11.mj ili tek u 2 nakon skijanja..
ne odustajem od dr.L..

----------


## jo1974

moj postupak je odgođen ,razlog cista na desnom jajniku veličine 18mm,nadam se da če nestati do sledečeg ciklusa,svima  želim uspjeha mene to stalno zaobilazi polako pucam po šavovima,

----------


## BigBlue

> moj postupak je odgođen ,razlog cista na desnom jajniku veličine 18mm,nadam se da če nestati do sledečeg ciklusa,svima  želim uspjeha mene to stalno zaobilazi polako pucam po šavovima,


Samo se ti oporavi, to je sad najbitnije, pa će sve ići dalje svojim tokom. Svi dođemo u situaciju da pucamo po šavovima, ispuši se tu, ništa ne košta  :Wink:

----------


## tikica78

jo baš mi je žao... a jel ti cista od postupaka ili inače imaš?
drži se idući mjesec je tvoj!

----------


## snjeska40

Bokic! Ja sam skroz nova u ovim temama a vidim da smo sve ovdje slicnih sudbina osim sto sam ja na samom pocetku... Imam 40 god a suprug 37 i vec se duuugo trudimo oko bebice ali- nista. Razmisljamo o IVF vec neko vrijeme ali smo se iz mjeseca u mjesec nadali da cemo ipak uspjeti bez pomoci...izgleda da ne ide a mi samo gubimo vrijeme... Vidim da ste sve tu uglavnom prave trudilice s velikim znanjem i iskustvom (nazalost) u tome pa bi vas zamolila da mi kazete kako uopce krenuti u sve to, koji je "put"? Nazvati i naruciti se na razgovor...s kojim nalazima i sl.? Imaju li neki "uvijeti" koje treba zadovoljiti?

----------


## Cranberry

> M@tt sretno! jesam ti rekla da ćete dobiti gonale idući put..
> 
> samo nek sve bude dobro! 
> Cranberry ja sam kao i ti s Decapaptylom prošla s hiperom a Superfact mali hiper isto kao i ti nakon transfera buknem..zapravo sve mi počne već nakon punkcije..
> imala sam kao i ti 
> 1ivf klomić 3js 1ET
> 2IVF 9JS 3ET ali beta uvijek 0...
> 
> idem opet ne znam hoću li sad u 11.mj ili tek u 2 nakon skijanja..
> ne odustajem od dr.L..


Samo uporno i hrabro  :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

> moj postupak je odgođen ,razlog cista na desnom jajniku veličine 18mm,nadam se da če nestati do sledečeg ciklusa,svima  želim uspjeha mene to stalno zaobilazi polako pucam po šavovima,


zao mi je  :Sad: 
ja sam pitala kod L sto ako se vidi kakva cista, odgadja li se postupak, on je rekao da bi te ciste punktirao prije postupka..stanujem 650km od ZG pa mi je stoga bilo bitno da znam..da ne dolazim uzalud.

----------


## jo1974

> Bokic! Ja sam skroz nova u ovim temama a vidim da smo sve ovdje slicnih sudbina osim sto sam ja na samom pocetku... Imam 40 god a suprug 37 i vec se duuugo trudimo oko bebice ali- nista. Razmisljamo o IVF vec neko vrijeme ali smo se iz mjeseca u mjesec nadali da cemo ipak uspjeti bez pomoci...izgleda da ne ide a mi samo gubimo vrijeme... Vidim da ste sve tu uglavnom prave trudilice s velikim znanjem i iskustvom (nazalost) u tome pa bi vas zamolila da mi kazete kako uopce krenuti u sve to, koji je "put"? Nazvati i naruciti se na razgovor...s kojim nalazima i sl.? Imaju li neki "uvijeti" koje treba zadovoljiti?


kao prvo pozdrav  i da što prije nas napustiš i preseliš se na trudnički forum,nažalost jako nas je puno koje imamo itekakvo iskustvo,najprije trebaš obaviti osnovne pretrage za tebe papa-test,cervikalni brisevi,hormoni od3-5 dana ciklusa i 21 dan ciklusa progesteron,prohodnost jajovoda,a za tvog dragog spermiogram,onda izabereš si kliniku i doktora kod kojeg čete iči u postupak i odete na prve konsultacije,svi ovi nalazi su brzo gotovi tako da več ovaj mjesec možeš posjetiti nekoga od mpo doktora,ako idete u državni centar onda svaka bolnica ima drugu politiku naručivanja kod nekih se čeka dugo a kod nekih dođeš relativno brzo na red,ako pak se odlučite za privatnu onda to ide znatno brže,nadam se da sam ti barem malo pomogla sretno

----------


## jo1974

> zao mi je 
> ja sam pitala kod L sto ako se vidi kakva cista, odgadja li se postupak, on je rekao da bi te ciste punktirao prije postupka..stanujem 650km od ZG pa mi je stoga bilo bitno da znam..da ne dolazim uzalud.


spodoba ja inače nisam nikada imala ciste,a na tom desnom jajniku nemam jajovoda,cista nije velika niti je zabrinjavajuća jer dr. kaže puknit če za koji dan ja sam sama predložila da se odgodi postupak za sljedeči mjesec jer nisam htjela forsirati i tjerati nešto na silu ovako idem pred mengu opet na uzv kod njega i onda vidjet čemo jeli je pukla i idemo u postupak ,nadam se da če puknuti i da neče više praviti probleme   :Smile:

----------


## snjeska40

Hvala vam na dobrodoslici, bas sam sretna da sam vas nasla na forumima. Mi bi rado zaobisli drzavne klinike bas zbog tog cekanja i narucivanja. Vidim da ste tu sve uglavnon kod istog doktora, pa imate li kakvu preporuku?

----------


## Darkica

Moja preporuka je uvijek dr L :Smile:

----------


## Elena 85

Pozdrav drage moje hrabre zenice :Smile: ,jako dugo vas citam,i puno ste nam pomogle svojim savijetima,i napokon sam se odlucila pridruziti ,ja vam imam 26 god.dragi 25.god.Nas problem se zove asthenozoospermija,i ovaj mjesec krecemo u postupak kod dr.L,nakon 2 god. neuspjesne kucne radinosti.Svima Vam zelim jakooo puno srece u Vasim postupcim ,meni je takoder prosli mj.postupak odgoden zbog ciste na obadva jajnika,i hvala Bogu jucer sam bila na pregledu i dobili smo zeleno svjetlo. :Very Happy: ,Sve Vas puno ljubim.

----------


## Darkica

*Elena85*, dobrodošla! I čim prije otišla na temu MPO trudnoća nakon svega :Smile:  Za dr L mogu reći samo najbolje...kao liječnika i kao osobu. Zahvaljujući njemu, mi čekamo našu mrvicu!  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

snjeska40, mislim da bi bilo dobro da nam se pridruzis u klubu 39+.  No hard feelings ali tamo ces sigurno dobiti puno dobrih savjeta. Sto se tice izbora privatnika postoje dvije opcije: ili dr L ili dr R iako bih rekla da koke u nasim godinama vise idu kod dr.R.

----------


## Elena 85

Drakica hvala ti na dobrodoslici,i cestitam na bebici,drago mi je da vam je uspjelo.
Sa doktorom sam i ja ostala odusevljena vec nakon prvih konzultacija ,predivna osoba,nadam se da ce i kod nas brzo biti rezultata. :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

cure imam pitanje a vas koje ste već dugo u svemu.. ja sam zdrava muž ima astenozoosp.
ali nije mi jasno.. ako dođe do oplodnje i transfera zašto mi bebice ne ostaju nikako i nikako ..
jel moguće da je to samo bed luck..???

----------


## jo1974

možda bi trebala napraviti neke dodatne pretrage ,nije da slutim ali možda i ti imaš neki problem,pa zato ne dolazi do implantacije odi si pogledaj malo temu imunološke pretrage pročitaj pa sama odlući dali bi trebala šta još napraviti.pozz

----------


## tikica78

ma prošla sam sve žive hormonske pretrage , hycosi prohodnost jajovoda.. ne znam više šta sve ne..i sve je uvijek bilo u redu..
a gledam žene sa hrpom problema uspjevaju, pa mi to nikako nije jasno..

----------


## sweety

> ma prošla sam sve žive hormonske pretrage , hycosi prohodnost jajovoda.. ne znam više šta sve ne..i sve je uvijek bilo u redu..
> a gledam žene sa hrpom problema uspjevaju, pa mi to nikako nije jasno..


Imunološke pretrage?

----------


## applepie

Pozdrav svima! trebam pomoć! znam da sam negdje procitala tu informaciju, ali više nisam sigurna. sutra trebam uzeti gonal i cetrotide. mogu li ih uzeti istovremeno ili mora biti neki vremenski razmak između te dvije injekcije ( naravno svaka injekcija posebno ). zaboravila pitati dr. Hvala

----------


## M@tt

Evo ga, vratili se od dr. L. Draga ima 6 folikula. Što nam se čini malo s obzirom da je s klomićima ima 4, a eto sad s gonalima 6 komada. U ponedjeljak punkcija....

Držite palčeve...

----------


## mare41

M@tt, možda je malo obzirom na godine, al nije malo jer i tako oplođuju samo 3! Sretno i javljaj kako ide (brzo ćeš se preseliti na temu Nakon transfera).

----------


## tonili

*Applepie* rekla bih da možeš jednu za drugom, no javit će se sigurno netko tko je imao istu kombinaciju. Mislim da nema problema što se pikaju zajedno - bitno je samo da svaki dan pikanje bude u isto vrijeme.

----------


## Charlie

Applepie ne treba razmak, sretno!

----------


## applepie

Hvala vam Tonili i Charlie!!!!!!

----------


## tonili

*applepie* sretno dalje! Slobodno nas malo izvjesti gdje si i kako ide  :Wink:

----------


## M@tt

Evo prva punkcija kod dr. l gotova. 

Jel to on ima novog biologa? Prosli put sam vidio gospodu (Lana ak se ne varam), a danas je bio neki novi gospodin....

----------


## Gabi25

Kako je prošlo? Koliko stanica?
To nije biolog nego tehničar iliti medicinski brat, ako je to onaj na kojeg ja mislim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mare41

Gabi, kaže se laborant, al i tehničar je ok naziv :Smile: , da, to bi trebao biti on.

----------


## Gabi25

Mare :Smile:  nikad nisam sigurna kako ga ispravno nazvati :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## M@tt

> Kako je prošlo? Koliko stanica?
> To nije biolog nego tehničar iliti medicinski brat, ako je to onaj na kojeg ja mislim. 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cekam jos dragu pa javim detalje...

----------


## tikica78

m@tt sretno .. ja sam imala 10 js ali bolje ovako 6 pravih i kvalitetnih..
onaj gospodin im je tamo pomoć , predivan je čovjek i radi s doktorom već 20 godina..

----------


## M@tt

5 komada ipak na kraju... Eto draga hrabro podnesla to. Na kraju rekla da punkcija manje boli od hsg-a...

Transfer preksutra ili cetvrtak. 

Eto...

----------


## Gabi25

matt sretno tebi i dragoj~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Kakva je situacija kod dr. L? Jel velika gužva?

----------


## M@tt

> matt sretno tebi i dragoj~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Kakva je situacija kod dr. L? Jel velika gužva?


Gabi hvala ti... 

Pa cuj kod njega ti je uvijek guzva. Evo danas imao 3 punkcije, jos vise transfera plus jos ostale preglede...

----------


## Elena 85

Curke moje (i decki ) danas sam bila kod dr L. na pregledu trebali bi krenuti ovaj tj.u prvi postupak ali opet se vratila cista ,koju je dr.danas punktirao i dobila sam duphaston tabletice,pitanje je dali se cista sad opet moze pojaviti u postupku jer smo prosli put sve prekinuli 7 dc,pa me sad to brine,da se opet ne pojavi,ako netko ima iskustva s tim blesacama... :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

M@tt sretno još jednom.. draga ti je podnijela veliku bol i stres u duši .. budi uz nju i voli je..
nadam se da su budu lijepo oplodile i da će budu primile čvrsto uz svoju mamicu..  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

> Gabi hvala ti... 
> 
> Pa cuj kod njega ti je uvijek guzva. Evo danas imao 3 punkcije, jos vise transfera plus jos ostale preglede...


kad ovo tako kažeš uplašim se.. ipak dr.L ima vremena za sve nas njegov dan je beskrajan.. duša naša..

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt sretno još jednom.. draga ti je podnijela veliku bol i stres u duši .. budi uz nju i voli je..
> nadam se da su budu lijepo oplodile i da će budu primile čvrsto uz svoju mamicu..


 :Smile:  Hvala ti tikica.... čekamo s nestrpljenjem srijedu ili četvrtak pa onda dalje...

----------


## tikica78

javi kako je prošlo!  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> javi kako je prošlo!


Budem svakak....  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Oplodile su se!!! Jeeeeeeeej  :Smile: 

Sutra transfer...

----------


## eva133

> Oplodile su se!!! Jeeeeeeeej 
> 
> Sutra transfer...


Čestitam vam i želim puno sreće.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Oplodile su se!!! Jeeeeeeeej 
> 
> Sutra transfer...


 :Klap:

----------


## M@tt

> Čestitam vam i želim puno sreće.





> 


hvala vam  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Bravo M@tt sretno !! nek samo ostanu bebice kod svoje mamice! koliko ih vraćaju ?

----------


## Gabi25

Super Matt, znači transfer 3.dan? Koliko embrija?

----------


## M@tt

Da 3. Dan. Draga na kraju nije od uzbudenja preko telefona pitala kolko ih se oplodilo... Ali sva 3 namjeravamo vratiti pa da se barem jedan primi...  :Smile:  

Hvala cure

----------


## Darkica

I mi smo sva tri puta imali transfer 3. dan i svaki smo put vratili sve tri mrvice. I eto, treći se put, primila jedna! I sada fino raste i napreduje! Sretno tebi i tvojoj dragoj!

----------


## Marie81

Koliko traje moja borba s neplodnosti toliko i pratim rodin forum, a sad koristim priliku da i ovim putem zahvalim  Najboljem Čarobnjaku dr. L. koji je uspio tamo gdje drugi nisu! Hvala najboljem doktoru (i Lani - naravno - bez nje ništa  :Wink: ), našoj sreći nema kraja!


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
7 ICSI-a (Poliklinika IVF, dr. Reš, Vinogradska)=0 
par promašenih prirodnjaka
par puta odustali od stimualcije radi neadekvatnog odgovora jajnika
8. ICSI - Bingo!!!
dr. Lučinger - vraćene 3 mrve 2. dan
14. dpt 211,04 - 18. dpt 1238,79

----------


## jo1974

> Curke moje (i decki ) danas sam bila kod dr L. na pregledu trebali bi krenuti ovaj tj.u prvi postupak ali opet se vratila cista ,koju je dr.danas punktirao i dobila sam duphaston tabletice,pitanje je dali se cista sad opet moze pojaviti u postupku jer smo prosli put sve prekinuli 7 dc,pa me sad to brine,da se opet ne pojavi,ako netko ima iskustva s tim blesacama...


elena vidim da nitko nije odgovorio na tvoje pitanje i kod mene je bila ista situacija i mi smo prekinuli postupak zbog ciste,obićno nije nužno da se vrati, ako su vodene ciste i ako si sklona tome oni ti se javljaju,dva -tri puta godišnje,kod mene se javljaju jer ja nemam jajovoda i kad folikul ne pukne na vrijeme pretvori se u vodenu cistu,ništa strašno ne sekiraj se tabletice bi trebale to regulirati,pozz

----------


## tikica78

znam i ja sam tako svaki put došla da nisam pojma imala koliko ih vraća...
ali nije bitno , samo nek ostanu..
jel danas transfer?

ja moram danas nazvati dr. da vidim što ćemo ovaj mjesec..

----------


## Elena 85

Hvala ti Jo na odgovoru,ma nikada ih nisam imala i kad sam krenula na preglede za postupak 2 mj,zaredom ciste,nadam se da sam ih se rijesila,da krenemo vec jednom,stalno sam u tome a nikako poceti.pozz

----------


## tikica78

evo ja dobila i zvala doktora, u subotu idem na uzv i mislim da ćemo ići sa polustimulacijom..
ako bude sve ok s jajnicima!  :Smile:

----------


## Darkica

*tikica78*, držim fige da sve bude u najboljem redu!

----------


## spodoba

da se ubacim, ja se spremam kod dr L na postupak i pitala sam u vezi ciste jer ja vec godinu dana na desnoj strani (na kojoj nemam vec godinu dana ovulacije, ali zato redovno na lijevoj strani) imam vodenu cistu koja nastane, pa prsne ev. sa stopericom itd..ne bi htjela uzalud dolaziti jer stanujem 650km dalje.
uglavnom mi je rekao da bi je punktirao i da bi opet isli u postupak.
u prvom postupku (ne kod njega) najprije nije bila prezentna, ali se jedan folikel pretvorio u tako jednu cistu, ali to nije ometalo postupak i isli su na punkciju. svi folikli su bili na lijevoj strani.
drugi put je vodena cista bila od pocetka prezenta, ali to po doktorima nije bio problem jer ta vrsta ciste ne reagira na hormne..tj. stimulacija joj ne smeta.

----------


## M@tt

Evo ga nakon skoro trosatnog cekanja kod dr. L. vracena 3 zametka. nazalost ne znamo kakve su kvalitete jer nam nije niko rekao kakve su kvalitete ili jos detalja, tako da znamo samoda su 3 vracena i to je to. Dobilidva brevactida i decapeptyl...

I sad najgori dio cekanje do 25.11.

Drzite palceve

----------


## tonili

Oprosti, 3 sata ste čekali transfer?

----------


## M@tt

> Oprosti, 3 sata ste čekali transfer?


2 sata i 15 minuta! Ostatak do 3 sata sam čekao dragu jer je ležala malo tamo još...

 Najduže do sad što hodamo kod njega!! Prestrašna gužvetina je bila danas...

----------


## tonili

Svaka čast dr.L. al mislim da je to stvarno previše  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sad držimo palčeve :Yes:

----------


## M@tt

> Svaka čast dr.L. al mislim da je to stvarno previše 
> 
> Sad držimo palčeve


Ma da, on si pretrpa raspored ali je onda do 2 gotovo sa svime....

hvala ti... Sad treba čekat dva tjedna, to je najgore...

----------


## cvijetić

Zaista vrijedi svaka minuta i sekunda čekanja. Mislim da svatko dobije onoliko vremena koliko osjeća da ima potrebu provesti sta doktorom i mislim da baš zbog toga u čekaoni vlada veliko strpljenje i razumijevanje. Bar se ja tako uvijek osjećam dok čekam. A dan punkcije i transfera rezervirani su jedino za to, tako da mi tada vrijeme zaista nije bitno...sat, dva ili tri..ionako svejedno...Svi smo tamo zbog istog cilja i nema mjesta nervozi. To je ono šta je zapravo posebno, ta energija među nama koja vlada. Nije bitno ko je prvi..drugi.....doktor zna šta radi i mislim da nitko nije zakinut.

Puno sreće svima!!!! Bravo za IVF CENTAR!!! Onaj ko odabere dr. Lučingera, sigurno nije pogriješio...

----------


## M@tt

> Zaista vrijedi svaka minuta i sekunda čekanja. Mislim da svatko dobije onoliko vremena koliko osjeća da ima potrebu provesti sta doktorom i mislim da baš zbog toga u čekaoni vlada veliko strpljenje i razumijevanje. Bar se ja tako uvijek osjećam dok čekam. A dan punkcije i transfera rezervirani su jedino za to, tako da mi tada vrijeme zaista nije bitno...sat, dva ili tri..ionako svejedno...Svi smo tamo zbog istog cilja i nema mjesta nervozi. To je ono šta je zapravo posebno, ta energija među nama koja vlada. Nije bitno ko je prvi..drugi.....doktor zna šta radi i mislim da nitko nije zakinut.
> 
> Puno sreće svima!!!! Bravo za IVF CENTAR!!! Onaj ko odabere dr. Lučingera, sigurno nije pogriješio...


Slažem se gotovo sa svime što si napisala.... Tu pa tamo sam primjetio da neka žena preokrene s očima kad pozove nekoga za koga ova koja je preokrenula s očima misli da bi trebao biti iza nje po redu. Ali doktor zna što radi....
A druga stvar koja mi je čudna i interesantna je ta da se u toj maloj čekaonici nitko ali ama baš nitko ne razgovara ili se to dešava jako rijetko.... Valjda se ljudi boje reći svoje iskustvo drugome ali pa svi smo ondje zbog jednog jedinog cilja pa mi je ta tišina još neshvatljiva onda...

----------


## jo1974

m@tt,dobro si primjetio,stvarno niko s nikim ne razgovara ,ali kad ja dođem u čekaonu a mene uvijek puca neki optimizam i kad sam u škripcu i kad imam još briga uvijek nasmijana ,ponekad mi se zna desiti da si sama pričam a da me niko ne doživljava ali jbg ja sam takva,takav mi je i posao tok,tok ,tok,onaj ko me je sreo u lučijevoj čkaoni po ovom postu če me prepoznati,
m@tt sretno

----------


## cvijetić

M@tt nasmijao si me heheh. A vjerovatno ima i toga. Ja nisam primjetila i ne mogu zamislit da netko tako reagira...a nismo svi isti. Meni nikad nije problem pričekat, a i folikulometriju nikada nisam čekala dugo.
Što se tiće te tišine dobro si primjetio. Baš sam i ja svojima komentirala kako mi je čudno što toga tamo nema. Na VV smo mi parovi često od punkcije znali napravit tulum heheh. Uvijek ću to pamtit. Nekako je ipak lakše to prolazit uz smijeh, šale i zgode. A bilo ih je gotovo uvijek. Tamo sam sklopila mnoga prijateljstva.
Al opet nije to bitno. Na kraju krajeva svi smo tamo zbog jednog jedinog i neponovljivog dr Lučingera. Zaista nisam upoznala boljeg doktora.. i izvan mpo voda. 

Jo1974, ja i ti se očito onda nismo nikada srele  :Smile:

----------


## Darkica

*jo1974* je jedina žena s kojom sam ja pričala dok smo čekale folikulometriju kod dr L :Smile:  Ima pravo kada kaže da je vesela osoba!  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

joj ekipica kako ste vi super.. sve što ste napisali podržavam!  :Smile: 
ja sam zadnji put bila došla s kumom i nas dvije pričamo a bilo mi malo neugodno jer svi šute i to strašnoooo..
a bila sam i jednom kad je bila jedna ženskica koja je došla prvi puta ( to sam kasnije skužila) i sve je doktor prozva prije nje( tako sam i ja prošla kad sam bila prvi puta) ali ona je prevrtala očima uzdisala, pa se na kraju ustala i živčano šetala lijevo desno u onom malom prostoru..na kraju je prošao onaj gospon što radi kod doktora i ona je sva bitna pitala jel to aneseziolog? a mi svi NE! OVDJE NEMA ANESTEZIJE!   a ona : pa šta je ovdje onda radim ! mislim on nije human.. jeste vi sigurni..bla bla bla..
tad sam jedini put bila kad smo pričali u čekaoni..  :Smile: 
ne znam što je na kraju bilo s njom jer sam ušla na transfer , a kad sam izašla nije je bilo..

----------


## tikica78

joj da zaboravih reći M@tt sretno!!!

i da ja sam krenula sa klomifenima..  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> joj da zaboravih reći M@tt sretno!!!
> 
> i da ja sam krenula sa klomifenima..


hvalaaaaaaaaaa.... sretno i tebi....

----------


## M@tt

Evo bila draga danas na zadnjoj injekciji (Brevactid 1500) i sada slijedi još čekanja! 
Ubija to iščekivanje, tolko se nadaš i čekaš i onda ak se na kraju razočaraš...  :Sad:  

Još pola....

----------


## crvenkapica77

vi koje  idete  kod  dr.  Lucija  privatno  ,  zanima me  zbog jedne  cure,  jel se tamo ne zamrzavaju  js ??  njoj su  navodno 10 komada bacene  , nisu  zaledili

----------


## M@tt

> vi koje  idete  kod  dr.  Lucija  privatno  ,  zanima me  zbog jedne  cure,  jel se tamo ne zamrzavaju  js ??  njoj su  navodno 10 komada bacene  , nisu  zaledili


Kolko ja znam ne zamrzavaju se.... Neka me ispravi nektko ako griješim.

----------


## crvenkapica77

pa zasto  ?  sta radi sa  js  ?

----------


## M@tt

> pa zasto  ?  sta radi sa  js  ?


Velim ne znam sto posto, ali pretpostavljam da se ne zamrzavaju ni šta radi sa stanicama. Valjda ih bacaju...  :Sad: 

Mi smo sad u postupku, imala draga 6 stanica, 3 oplodili i 3 vratili, što je bilo s ostalih 3 ne znam, a ni nismo pitali...

----------


## Gabi25

Negdje sam pročitala da ga je netko pitao da li zamrzava js a on je rekao da ne. Navodno zato što kaže da je uspjeh sa zamrznutim js premali, a kad bi se išlo u postupak koštao bi kao i prirodni, negdje oko 5.000,00 KN pa je onda to neisplativo. 
Samo ponavljam ono što sam pročitala.

----------


## spodoba

> Negdje sam pročitala da ga je netko pitao da li zamrzava js a on je rekao da ne. Navodno zato što kaže da je uspjeh sa zamrznutim js premali, a kad bi se išlo u postupak koštao bi kao i prirodni, negdje oko 5.000,00 KN pa je onda to neisplativo. 
> Samo ponavljam ono što sam pročitala.


ima i tu nesto. ali sad nakon promjene zakona ce nesto promjeniti..jer je uspjeh sa zamrznutim embrijima ipak dosta dobar..?

----------


## crvenkapica77

jasno   gabi , ali  cura je imala 13js  tri su oplodili a ostale  ?  bacili  ?  nazalost  nije trudna

----------


## Jelena

> jasno   gabi , ali  cura je imala 13js  tri su oplodili a ostale  ?  bacili  ?  nazalost  nije trudna


Zato sam ja plaćala skupo postupke u inozemstvu, jer i ja dobijem puno stanica, a ovdje se loptaju s njima zbog Milinovićevog zakona. Al ne bih ja puno nade polagala ni u ove dopune Zakona, jer to je samo za one koji nemaju dovoljno spolnih stanica, a žena koja dobije 13 js po stimulaciji ih ima dovoljno pa automatski ne upada u tu skupinu. Jedino ako je suprug teški slučaj. Al pravila igre još ne znaju ni liječnici koliko sam shvatila. Zakon je na snazi, al nisam vidjela na forumu da je nekome odobrena oplodnja više od 3 js.

----------


## snow.ml

dali je nekome ostalo Suprefact spray, prijateljica me zamolila da priupitam na forumima...kreće u postupaka trebat će joj više od jedne bočice...može poruke u pp...pisala sam na "traženju" ali se nitko ne javlja

----------


## tikica78

i ja sam imala 10 kom zadnji put.. tri su mi vratili ostatak..nemam pojma..
valjda bacili..
nadam se iskreno da će promjeniti taj zakon ovo je stvarno mučenje ..
M@tt znam kako vam je.. najbolji recept ti je Očekuj najgore nadaj se najboljem..
ja sam prošla 4postupka i svaki put drugačiji simptomi i sve.. svaki put nova nada da je taj put uspjelo..a nije..
al neka snaga me tjera dalje.. iako nekako sam istrošena u duši i više se ne nadam toliko i ne veselim kao inače kad sam imala euforiju za svaki uzv.

----------


## Gabi25

> jasno gabi , ali cura je imala 13js tri su oplodili a ostale ? bacili ? nazalost nije trudna


ne znam šta su sa ostalima ali ja bi iz svog iskustva radije da mi bace ostatak stanica nego da ih zamrznu (ako moram birati između te dvije opcije). Znam da se neki neće složiti sa mnom i da će reći da ima trudnoća i iz zamrznutih js ali ja jednostavno imam loše iskustvo (5 zamrznutih, 2 preživjele odmrzavanje, ni jedna se nije oplodila)
Za taj postupak sa zamrznutim js sam izgubila 2 mjeseca, izostajala s posla zbog folikulometrija, izgubila hrpu živaca (prvi put se folikul nije razvijao pa nije bilo ovulacije pa mi nisu htjeli odmrzavati) i vremena i ostala bez transfera. Mogla sam radije 2 mjeseca za redom ići sa klomifenima ili nešto slično, veće bi mi bile mogućnosti.

Zato sam išla na postupak van- nažalost nije uspjelo, ali da idem ovdje išla bi na to da ne dobijemo previše js i potpisala bi doktoru ako treba da baci višak js a da ih ne zamrzava. 

Drugi par cipela je ovaj nakaradni zakon koji nas tjera na to da moramo birati između te dvije besmislene opcije ali zato se i borimo već 2 godine- da se taj zakon ukine.

----------


## crvenkapica77

razumijem te gabi  , trenutno sam u postupku  sek. ivf  i  lagano  gubim zivce  
kako god okrenes  nije dobro  , zakon  nije dobar i GOTOVO  !!!

----------


## Elena 85

cure molim vas da mi netko pomogne,dobila sam jucer i danas injekciju gonala kod dr.L,ali sutra bi si sama trebala dati,ali nije mi jasno kako jer mi je rekao dvije ampule gonala,ali on to stavi u jednu spricu,koliko sam vidjela,pa mi sad nista nije jasno,kako da to izvedem,moooolim Vas ako mi nekako mozete pojasniti.

----------


## tikica78

Elena evo ja sam si danas dala, jednostavno je prvo s velikom špricom (roza) isipaš tekućinu u jednu ampulu kad se otopi isisaš je van i opet istu tu tekućinu 
istreseš u drugu ampulu ( od drugog gonala) i opet isisaš , onda zamjeniš iglice staviš malenu( crvenu) izbaciš zrakić i pikneš se u stomak ispod pupka..
lagano je vidjet ćeš!

----------


## Elena 85

hvala ti tikica 78,to me je bunilo ,i u biti mi uvijek ostane u jednom paketu jedna sprica i igle neiskoristeno?jos jedno pitanje ,ova dva puta mi je dr.davao injekcije izmedu 8-9 h ujutro,dali i sutra isto u to vrijeme da si dam?

----------


## tikica78

da najbolje do 11 h tako je meni rekao..sretno s pikanjem..i da  u pravu si ostane ti jedan kompletić viška jer ti samo prašak s ampulom treba .. :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Elena otkud si? i ja sam iz Slavonije

----------


## Elena 85

tikice ja sam ti iz Sl. Broda,ti?
I puno ti hvala ,pomogla si mi puno,vec sam se uplasila sve mi se pobrkalo,i sto sam znala ,zaboravila sam... :Laughing:

----------


## jo1974

sretno elena85,i ja sam i sl.broda napiši još 3 posta pa češ moči slati i privatne poruke,da nije moja cista tako tvrdoglava sad bi bili zajedno u postupku,prošle godine kad sam imala transfer baš se potrefilo da je druga cura bila iz sibinja ,ima nas dosta kod lučija držim fige samo naprijed

----------


## Elena 85

da draga bas sam danas vidjela da si i ti iz Broda,drago mi je,nadam se da ce se tvoja cista brzo povuci ,pa da sto prije krenes u novi postupak
 :Love: ,meni je nestala tek kada ju je dr.punktirao,drzim ti fige da sve bude ok sto prije,nadam se da cemo se uskoro vidjeti kod dr.lucija. :Smile:

----------


## azrijelka36

vidim da vas je baš puno kod dr.L i drago mi je čitati da ima dosta uspjeha..
stvarno je čarobnjak  :Smile: 
moja mrvica evo spava  kimbaču kraj mene  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Hej cure ja sam iz osijeka ima nas od svuda vidim...kod dr.je stvarno svaki put sve veća gužva..brine me samo sto ja nikako da uspijeva.. Sutra opet uzv..koja mi je voziti do zg po ovoj maglu ali za bebicu sve...

----------


## Elena 85

i  ja sam ti tikice danas isto morala na pregled,jedini slobodan u tj.pa ustajanje u 5 ujutro,i voznja za zg. :Bye: ali isplatit ce nam se sve to jednog dana,mora... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tikica78

Nadam se..kako je prošao tvoj pregled? Meni dr.nije ništa rekao danas samo je rekao da nastavljamo još dva dana s gonalima..u utorak idem opet a ti?

----------


## Elena 85

ja ti moram ponovo u srijedu,rekao mi je da imam vec 4 na jednom jajniku a 6 na drugom folikulica,da je to ok,samo se boji da nebude previse,jos do srijede se trebam pikati,a sta poslje dali odmah ide punkcija ,jer mi je odredio 16 gonala a to cu potrositi u srijedu.

----------


## tikica78

po koliko si daješ po dva? a koji ti je dan ciklusa u srijedu?
poslije toga ti ide štoperica i onda punkcija..meni je sutra 13dc i pretpostavljam da će mi reći u srijedu štoperica a u četvrtak punkcija

----------


## Gabi25

Može li mi netko napisati koje vaginalete i koje antibiotike daje dr.L za stimulirani postupak?

----------


## Elena 85

u srijedu ce mi biti 9 dan ciklusa,dajem si po dva gonala,i u srijedu cu potrositi zadnja dva ,pa zbog toga neznam sta  ide dalje?

----------


## artisan

tikica misliš reći punkcija u petak?
gabi antibiotik hiramicin od 1. dc oba partnera, a vaginalete neke koje sami u ljekarni rade, ne znam kako se zovu, netko će znat sigurno, isto od 1. dc navečer.

----------


## artisan

elena ako budu spremni folikuli dobit češ štopericu taj dan navečer u 23h, i onda cca 336 h nakon štoperice ide punkcija, a ako ne budu spremni , još će ti reći da kupiš gonala i pikat sve dok dr ne kaže stop

----------


## Elena 85

hvala na odg.artisan,malo mi se to sve cini pre brzo,mislila sam da oko polovine ciklusa ide punkcija ,valjda ovisi kako odreagiras na hormone.

----------


## Darkica

artisan je u pravu. Kada ti doktor kaže da su folikuli zreli, taj dan u 23:00 ide štoperica, sljedeći si dan free, a dan nakon toga je punkcija. Za transfer ti već on javi.

----------


## Elena 85

cure dali je neku od vas dok je primala gonale svrbilo cijelo tijelo,mene jako svrbi,a lice mi je cijelo nateklo,i jako se crveni i puno je malih  oteklina nesto kao ubodi od komaraca,samo po cijelom licu,sad sam zvala dr.ne javlja se,valjda ce me nazvati kad vidi poziv,neznam sta je to,nisam nigdje nasla takve nuspojave od gonala.

----------


## tikica78

Bila ja danas i moram opet sutra..a tako sam umoran od tih putovanja..ne znam Elena to ti sve ovisi,vjerojatno će ti produžiti bockanje..Ajde bas javi kako si prošla.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Elena možda si alergična na njih? jel ti se javio dr. nadam se da nije strašno

----------


## Elena 85

cure moje ja sam vam sinoc zavrsila na hitnoj u ponoc,natekla ko medo,dobila neku injekciju i splasnilo je ,rekao je dr,da nemisli da je nesto od gonala,nego nesto sto sam pojela ili popila,a neznam sta bi moglo biti,sad se smirilo samo da ne buknem opet navecer,bila sam danas kod dr.povecao mi je na tri gonala i u petak ponovo idem,pa ce vjerovatno punkcija u nedjelju ili pon.Tikice i ja sam vise preumorna sinoc dosla kuci u 1 zaspala u 2 i u 4.30 ustajanje,samo da nam to svima sretno zavrsi,ljubim vas sve...

----------


## tikica78

Ja danas primam stopericu i u petak punkcija..Elena strašno sigurno je to alergija ali ne vjerujem na gonale..

----------


## Elena 85

kod mene opet poceo svrabez po licu,dobila sam na hitnoj sinoc rinolan,pa sam sad popila ,ne mogu shvatit od cega mi je to,nisam nikad u zivotu imala reakciju na nista.
Tikice super,drzim ti fige da i punkcija sto bolje i bezbolnije prode :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pa jesi pojela ili popila nešto novo što nisi nikad prije?
I kako je prošlo drugi dan nakon terapije?

----------


## Elena 85

nisam konzumirala nista novo sto nisam i prije,sinoc ponovo krenulo i od onih tabletica nista ne pomaze,jutros jos gore flekice po stopalima nogama,natekla oko ociju,tesko disem,sad sam na poslu,pa razmisljam da jos izdrzim prije  nego odem na hitnu,jedino mi od te injekcije bude odmah bolje,a sutra ujutro idem kod Lucija valjda cu sutra prestat sa gonalima pa mislim da ce mi odma biti bolje,neznam ni sama,samo se bojim da dr.ne prekine postupak ,a vec smo pred punkciju,sta vi mislite,valjda nece.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja onda ipak mislim da ti je to od Gonala, ako je to jedino novo što si počela koristiti, ovo da tesko dises ne zvuči nimalo dobro, mislim da bi svakako trebalo misliti na to da si ne ugrozavas zdravlje koliko god da zelis zatrudniti, sretno!

----------


## Elena 85

hvala Mali Mimi,ma znam,ali se nadam da ce prestati kad prestanem sa gonalima a to je jos danas, po tri ampule,pa cu nekako istrpiti...

----------


## ina33

> cure moje ja sam vam sinoc zavrsila na hitnoj u ponoc,natekla ko medo,dobila neku injekciju i splasnilo je ,rekao je dr,da nemisli da je nesto od gonala,nego nesto sto sam pojela ili popila,a neznam sta bi moglo biti,sad se smirilo samo da ne buknem opet navecer,bila sam danas kod dr.povecao mi je na tri gonala i u petak ponovo idem,pa ce vjerovatno punkcija u nedjelju ili pon.Tikice i ja sam vise preumorna sinoc dosla kuci u 1 zaspala u 2 i u 4.30 ustajanje,samo da nam to svima sretno zavrsi,ljubim vas sve...


Kad ti se to točno javilo? Kad si krenula sa suprefaktom? Kad si krenula s hiramicinom? Kad si krenula s gonalom?

----------


## Elena 85

pocelo je 22.11,sa laganim svrabom,da navecer je cijelo tijelo svrbilo i neki djelovi su natekli,od  injekcije odma proslo i ona traje 24h i sinoc popustila i sve se vratilo.sa suprefactom sam krenula od 1.dc.sa hirmamicinom isto,a gonali od 3dc.,znaci to je pocelo 8dc.

----------


## Charlie

Jel piše u uputama uz antibiotik da su moguće alergijske reakcije? Ili uz Suprefact? Ne mora bit odmah reakcija na 1. dan, može se desiti tek kad se u organizmu nagomila određena količina alergena (MM je jednom dobio takvu reakciju na Aspirin kakvu ti opisuješ, pio ga je za svaku sitnicu i nikad ništa i odjednom je buknulo; na hitnoj su mu rekli da se nakupilo...).

----------


## Elena 85

evo bas citam upute od gonala,pise da su vrlo rijetke alergiske reakcije u obliku cevenila koze,osip ,otekline,urtikarija i otezano disanje,to je to,sto se meni dogada, i sta sad?

----------


## goodwitch

*Elena 85* mislim da bi ti to prije bila reakcija od hiramicina...
sigurno ti i u uputstvima za hiramicin pišu moguće reakcije..
da li si ikad prije pila hiramicin?ili si na nekakav antibiotik ikad bila alergična..

----------


## nina977

> nisam konzumirala nista novo sto nisam i prije,sinoc ponovo krenulo i od onih tabletica nista ne pomaze,jutros jos gore flekice po stopalima nogama,natekla oko ociju,tesko disem,sad sam na poslu,pa razmisljam da jos izdrzim prije  nego odem na hitnu,jedino mi od te injekcije bude odmah bolje,a sutra ujutro idem kod Lucija valjda cu sutra prestat sa gonalima pa mislim da ce mi odma biti bolje,neznam ni sama,samo se bojim da dr.ne prekine postupak ,a vec smo pred punkciju,sta vi mislite,valjda nece.


Elena,moraš otići na hitnu da ti daju injekciju,pogotovo ako imaš i gušenje.To je vrlo ozbiljno i nemoj se s tim ,,zezat,,.

----------


## Elena 85

nisam nikad na nista tako reagirala ,a od hiramicina nemam upustva,kod sebe trenutno,neznam da nazovem dr.da ga putam sta dalje?

----------


## Mali Mimi

da nazovi, mene strah do kad možeš uzimati nešto na što si alergična a da ne završi fatalno, ovo je stvarno igranje s vatrom

----------


## ina33

Od suprefakta može nastat anafilaktički šok, točno se sjećam svojeg užasa kad sam to čitala. Od svega može nastat alerg. reakcija, teško je ovako nagađati od čega je. Ovo što opisuješ je jako rijetko, ja u svom forumskom stažu od 2006.-te nisam pročitala da je neko imao takve probleme baš zbog IVF lijekova, ali uvijek ima prvi put - dodirko je isto "zginula" s teškom obostranom plućnom trombolijom od antibebi i maltene se borila za život i zdravlje i to je dosad najgora i najdugotrajnija direknta posljedica lijekova uzetih u sklopu IVF-a koju sam ja vidjela, a prije toga su milijuni žena, uklučivo ja, u sklopu IVF-a kljucale antibebi pa nikom išta. Uvijek postoji prvi put (ne daj Bože, of kors), ne smije se ništa uzet preležerno, a ovo nikao ne spada u neku opću nuspojavicu stila - probolo me u jajniku, sve za bebu itd. Svakako se posavjetuj s dr.-om i dr. opće prakse i vidite što i kako dalje.

----------


## goodwitch

ja bi se u svakom slučaju odmah javila dr. ili otišla na hitnu,mislim da nemaš što čekati...

----------


## Elena 85

ok cure ,ode na hitnu,cekam samo   da kolegica dode da me zamijeni,hvala vam puno na savijetima,javim se cim nesto rijesim s tim.

----------


## Mali Mimi

i razgovaraj s MPO dr. prije nove doze hormona

----------


## ina33

> i razgovaraj s MPO dr. prije nove doze hormona


X. Imaš li inače neke alergološke podloge? Bilo bi dobro i da uključiš svoju opću praksu, on/ona je ipak tvoj neki "sistem-integrator", jer će hitna sigurno reći - apstinirajte, dr. L se nagledao hitnih... i teško je tu presjeć' risk-benefit, a možda tvoj/a opća praksa ubaci tu neki smisleni steering...

----------


## špelkica

Cure, samo da vam javim da je Ina7 rodila curicu, bila je na postupku kod dr L

----------


## tikica78

Joj kako je divno čuti to čestitke mamici! Elena nadam se da si ok..misa mu bas mi zao da imaš takve reakcije! A sto kaze dr L.?

----------


## artisan

:Klap:  :Very Happy:  čestitam ina7

----------


## Elena 85

pridruzujem se cestitkama na novoj bebici :Very Happy: .
Sad sam ok,poslje injekcije na hitnoj,citam na uputama od spreja i gonala,moguce su takve nuspojave,dr.me zvao par puta da provjeri stanje,kaze samo da do  sutra folikuli dovoljno narastu ,pa u nedjelju punkcija,samo da do tad izdrzim,tikica jel ti sutra imas punkciju?

----------


## mare41

Elena, kako je danas?

----------


## Elena 85

mare za sada sam super,malo me boli u prsima ali nisam dobila osip a prestala mi je injekcija djelovati,tako da je to super,prestala sam s gonalima ,u nedjelju je punkcija ,i mislim da ce to sve biti dobro na srecu. :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Ajde super. Of kors, nije poanta herojstva i izdržavanja i "sve za bebu", poanta je i ne ugrozit si ozbiljno zdravlje pritom... Ovo "izdrži" nas sve emtoivno hvata, ali tu treba ić racionalno. Of kors, uvjerena sam da to dr. može puno bolje ošacat od laičkog internetskog skupa, to što je zdravstvena ugroza i što je samo sigurnosni buffer i di počinje velika opanost. Na svom iskustvu sam vidjela da hitna uvijek oprezno reagira (kod hiperstimulacije), a MPO doktor može puno bolje šacnut koliko je to sve skupa ozbiljno i je li deal-breaker ili ne. Plus, ovdje nije kristalno jasno na što je alergija bila, ali svkaako o tome isto popričaj i sa svojim općim, jer MPO nije stručnjak za alergije. Dobro je što je ionako s gonalima gotovo. 

Sretno!

----------


## tikica78

bila danas na punkciji, imam 5 js.. sad čekam transfer..samo da se lijepo oplode..

----------


## Elena 85

hvala ina 33,tikica drzim fige,da se lijepo oplode,jel bila bolna punkcija?

----------


## M@tt

Beta 51,3!!!  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Šta to znači? Zvao odmah dr. L. i rekao neka nastavimo s terapijom i neka ponovimo betu u utorak tek. Ne znam, sve me strah.... Draga je u komi..   :Sad:

----------


## Sela

Hej *M@tt* draga je u komi zbog bete 51?????Pa to je pozitivna beta zaboga.Samo da se podupla svakih 48 sati.
Bilo je i manjih beta a sad te iste trckaraju po parkicima.Malo pozitive molim!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Elena drago mi je da si završila sa stimulacijom, ali svakako razjasni na što si bila alergična :Yes: 

M@tt trudnoća je prisutna ali kakva će biti to ti nitko ne može sa sigurnošću reći, najbolje sačekati drugu betu pa će se vidjeti kako se dupla...

----------


## M@tt

> Hej *M@tt* draga je u komi zbog bete 51?????Pa to je pozitivna beta zaboga.Samo da se podupla svakih 48 sati.
> Bilo je i manjih beta a sad te iste trckaraju po parkicima.Malo pozitive molim!!!!


Pa jer je doktor rekao da bi bilo dobro da je troznamenkasta i draga odmah u plač.  :Sad:  Mogli bi mi pišnuti još koji test prije šta kažete? Utorak se čini tako daleko. Koja je to igra živaca majko mila...

----------


## ina33

> Pa jer je doktor rekao da bi bilo dobro da je troznamenkasta i draga odmah u plač.  Mogli bi mi pišnuti još koji test prije šta kažete? Utorak se čini tako daleko. Koja je to igra živaca majko mila...


Piškenje testova vam ništa neće donijeti- jer većina detektira i te male bete, pa što ćete zaključiti? Ako i tamni - tamni li dovoljno? Mlatene prijevod za riječ IVF bi trebao biti "igra živaca". Nema šanse da se išta napravi osim čekanja 2. bete.

Može ispast OK, može ispast not OK, ne može vam nitko sada ništa sa sigurnošću reći. Da je troznamenkasta svi bi rekli - jupi - opet, moglo bi dupliranje bit loše pa bi za dva dana bilo kuku. *Trend dupliranja je bitniji od broja.* Ali nizak broj je neki oprez. A i bilo je već sretnih ishoda s koma dupliranjima, samo se radi o tome da su češći ishodi lošiji. Ali, nekog čvrstog pravila teško tu da ima.

Pozitvno-negativno - probajte preživjet vikend, a mislili ovako ili onako - sve je zapisano u embriju, samo je benefit pozitvnog mišljenja prišteda živaca... a benefit negativnog... malo manji pad.

To ti ne govorim filozofski, nego kao žena koja je prošla 6 postupaka, cca 15-tak transfera, jednu zdravu trudnoću, jedan missed ab, ili 2 ili 3 biokemijske, ne sjećam se više.

Sretno, jer je sve sad na embriju, a ne možete to znati. Nikakvo vaše ponašanje sad neće pomoći/pogoršati razvoj događaja, jedino si živce čuvajte  :Heart: !

----------


## Elena 85

M@tt ja ti neznam puno o beti,i kakva  bi treba biti,ali samo tebi i tvojoj dragoj zelim zazeljeti srecu,da se sve dobro zavrsi.Budite hrabri...

----------


## M@tt

> Piškenje testova vam ništa neće donijeti- jer većina detektira i te male bete, pa što ćete zaključiti? Ako i tamni - tamni li dovoljno? Mlatene prijevod za riječ IVF bi trebao biti "igra živaca". Nema šanse da se išta napravi osim čekanja 2. bete.
> 
> Može ispast OK, može ispast not OK, ne može vam nitko sada ništa sa sigurnošću reći. Da je troznamenkasta svi bi rekli - jupi - opet, moglo bi dupliranje bit loše pa bi za dva dana bilo kuku. *Trend dupliranja je bitniji od broja.* Ali nizak broj je neki oprez. A i bilo je već sretnih ishoda s koma dupliranjima, samo se radi o tome da su češći ishodi lošiji. Ali, nekog čvrstog pravila teško tu da ima.
> 
> Pozitvno-negativno - probajte preživjet vikend, a mislili ovako ili onako - sve je zapisano u embriju, samo je benefit pozitvnog mišljenja prišteda živaca... a benefit negativnog... malo manji pad.
> 
> To ti ne govorim filozofski, nego kao žena koja je prošla 6 postupaka, cca 15-tak transfera, jednu zdravu trudnoću, jedan missed ab, ili 2 ili 3 biokemijske, ne sjećam se više.
> 
> Sretno, jer je sve sad na embriju, a ne možete to znati. Nikakvo vaše ponašanje sad neće pomoći/pogoršati razvoj događaja, jedino si živce čuvajte !


Hvala ti ina. Moram dati dragoj da pročita to što si napisala.  :Heart: 
A ništa, igra živaca i drugi tjedan slijedi nastavak pa se opet čitamo onda.

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt ja ti neznam puno o beti,i kakva  bi treba biti,ali samo tebi i tvojoj dragoj zelim zazeljeti srecu,da se sve dobro zavrsi.Budite hrabri...


Hvala ti Elena...

----------


## artisan

matt držim fige da se pravilno dupla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica78

M@tt pokušajte se opustiti jer ako se bebica i bori da ostane nemojte da osjeti nervozu, nek se draga opusti koliko god moze i samo pozitivno jer to je pozitivna beta! Elena hvala sto pitas dobro sam bila je bolna punkcija ali već je zaboravljena!

----------


## špelkica

M@tto, da te utješim, moja prijateljica, gore spomenuta Ina7, imala je duplo manju betu, eto sad grli svoju djevojčicu

----------


## M@tt

> M@tto, da te utješim, moja prijateljica, gore spomenuta Ina7, imala je duplo manju betu, eto sad grli svoju djevojčicu


 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## M@tt

> matt držim fige da se pravilno dupla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





> M@tt pokušajte se opustiti jer ako se bebica i bori da ostane nemojte da osjeti nervozu, nek se draga opusti koliko god moze i samo pozitivno jer to je pozitivna beta! Elena hvala sto pitas dobro sam bila je bolna punkcija ali već je zaboravljena!


Hvala vam svima cure, pomogle ste nam puno. Ispričavam se nekome ako sam ga izostavio ali bilo mi je preemotivno sve to skupa popodne, evo tek smo se malo prije smirili malo....

----------


## kiarad

bok, svima. jel mi mozete reci i savjetovati sto da radim, u cetvrtak sam imala punkciju, 8 stanica. doktor se i dalje ne javlja da dodem na transfer. sutra je 3.dan od punkcije.hvala

----------


## M@tt

> bok, svima. jel mi mozete reci i savjetovati sto da radim, u cetvrtak sam imala punkciju, 8 stanica. doktor se i dalje ne javlja da dodem na transfer. sutra je 3.dan od punkcije.hvala


Koji doktor? Kod koga si? Pa jel si zvala ti njega natrag?

----------


## tikica78

Kia ma nazvat će on, sto duže stoji embrij to bolje! Ja sam imala u petak isto me nije zvao još..ali bude on..

----------


## Kadauna

uzurpirala sam temu - vjerojatno krivu, pa da ovdje pitam kakvo je stanje kod Lučingera.... Kakvi su protokoli, kakva praksa, jel što zamrzavaju, itd.............. 
MOžda ste i pisali o tome, ali nisam vidjela, pa ću odmah kopirati što sam napisala i M@tt: 



> i *M@tt*, koliko ste jajnih stanica dobili? PItam jer nekako brijem  da Lučinger i Lana i dalje ne zamrzavaju neoplođene j.s. nego idu s  manjim stimulacijama kako bi dobili manji broj jajnih stanica, kako bi  što manje materijala "bacali", tako bar moj dojam, možda se  varam.....................

----------


## Elena 85

Prosla i moja punkcija super,dobili smo 6 j.s,u srijedu vjerovatno trasfer. :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> uzurpirala sam temu - vjerojatno krivu, pa da ovdje pitam kakvo je stanje kod Lučingera.... Kakvi su protokoli, kakva praksa, jel što zamrzavaju, itd.............. 
> MOžda ste i pisali o tome, ali nisam vidjela, pa ću odmah kopirati što sam napisala i M@tt:


U pravu si Kadauna. Ne zamrzava Luči ništa, ne znam da li nažalost ili na sreću... Bili smo na Gonalima i dobili 6 stanica, 3 oplodili i 3 vratili eto nažalost nije baš neka beta, čekamo utorak da bi znali na čemu smo.... Ti razmišljaš otić kod njega ili...?

----------


## kiarad

Bok, nisam stigla niti javiti da me l. probudio jutros u 8,15 i rekao da dodem u 10,15. Vratili su mi sve tri. I nist ne znam dalje. Kak je tvoja draga?Mi smo se sigurno sretali u hodniku. gledam datume...

----------


## kiarad

super. mi smo se ocito danas mimoisle...pripremi se za transfer da lezis skoro sat vremena, meni bi bilo lakse da mi je to netko rekao i da mi je rekao da moram mirovati tri dana, a koma mi je na poslu.sretno

----------


## tikica78

M@tt a kakvi su testici za trudnoću ?elena danas je bila punkcija?

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt a kakvi su testici za trudnoću ?elena danas je bila punkcija?


tikica ne znam, draga ih ne želi raditi. Rekla da se previše nervira zbog toga. Ostaje mi čekati utorak popodne....

----------


## acitam

Cure, od koliko sati dr. Lučinger počinje ujutro raditi? Imam prvi kontrolni uzv pa ne znam kada bi došla....

----------


## Darkica

Lučinger i Lana stižu u 8, par minuta ranije...barem je tako bilo svaki put kada sam ja bila u Zagrebu.

----------


## kiarad

najbolje je doci u 08,00 i onda cekat. nema smisla ranije jer on dode u 08,00

----------


## kiarad

bok,

meni je danas prvi dnt i ne mogu doci k sebi od boli, jel moze netko reci ako je imao slicne simptome...
ma drzim fige za sutra.

----------


## tikica78

Meni je danas..nemam nikakve bolove samo napuhnutost malu od utrica,jesi napuhana ? Ja sam u jednom postupku imala hiper pa sam imala grižnje bolove..

----------


## Darkica

M@tt..ima već kakvih vijesti?

----------


## kiarad

tikica, jesam napuhana, kao da sam kamenje progutala...danas je vec puno bolje. jucer sam imala i temperatura i od silnih bolova zvala doktora, on kaze da je to od rana zbog punkcije. nego kad smijemo na posao? ja imam fakat guzvu i nemam pojma kaj da radim. imam crve i ne mogu mirovat. ali eto drugi dan i malo me boli kada se micem a kao dana je implatancija...kak si ti? 

Kad ce se mat javiti sa vijestima...joj...drzim mu fige

----------


## M@tt

Cure hvala vam svima na lijepim zeljama i vibricama ali nazalost nije uspjelo prvi put.  :Sad:  beta 14. Znaci to je biokemijska jel? Ili je to na 15 dnt pokazivalo od brevactida 1500?

Sada cu se povuci na neko vrijeme, odtugovati s dragom i onda cemo odluciti sta i kako dalje. 

Hvala od srca svima jos jednom. Puno ste nam pomogle.

----------


## kiarad

bas mi je zao. Ali glavu gore. Bit ce.zapravo su sad sve rijeci glupe, sorry

----------


## tikica78

Kiarad ja sam super , danas odlezala i jučer ali sutra idem raditi..radim uredski posao pa ako i osjetio da mi nije dobro odoh doma..ja sam malo od utrica napuhana i osjetim neki slabi pritisak ali to je sve od utrica tak od sutra idem normalnim životom tako je najbolje! Kad je tvoja beta? Moja je 12.12

----------


## tikica78

ZaborAvih m@tt samo glavu gore teško je prva dva tri dana a onda dodje neka snaga jaca od svega i tjera te da nastavio dalje! Nemoj odustati od dr.L vjeruj mu on je najbolji u Hrvatskoj i ne zamaraj se pričama koje citas po forumu!

----------


## M@tt

> ZaborAvih m@tt samo glavu gore teško je prva dva tri dana a onda dodje neka snaga jaca od svega i tjera te da nastavio dalje! Nemoj odustati od dr.L vjeruj mu on je najbolji u Hrvatskoj i ne zamaraj se pričama koje citas po forumu!


Hvala tilica, ne mogu vise ni plakati glava me rastura. Draga spava sad, bolje tako...
Ma znam da je najbolji ali ipak ne mogu iz glave izbot misao da je moguce bila biokemijska zbog prolaktina ili nekog slicnog hormona koji je bio poviseni a da mi to nismo znali jer lici ne trazi to.  :Sad: 
Draga ce sad i ci po uputnice za to i odradit te pretage da vidimo stanje stvari. 

Koliko vremena treba proci prije nego se opet moze u puni stimulirani?

----------


## tikica78

Nakon mjesec dana možete na polustimulirani kao ja sada, a ako nećete mislim da dva tri mjeseca treba odmoriti vidjet će dr.po jajnicima već.. Nego nemoj sumnjati u njega,ja sam jučer bila svjedok dok sam ležati poslije transfera 7-8 žena mu je javili trudnoću! Nemojte ići drugom dr. Jer on je tek sad ušao u vas slučaj i upoznao tijelo tvoje drage , zamisli sad ići kod novog dr. I sve iz početka! Sigurno Luci ima novi plan za vas..uspjet ćete sigurno vrlo skoro!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> ZaborAvih m@tt samo glavu gore teško je prva dva tri dana a onda dodje neka snaga jaca od svega i tjera te da nastavio dalje! Nemoj odustati od dr.L vjeruj mu on je najbolji u Hrvatskoj i ne zamaraj se pričama koje citas po forumu!


Oprosti ali koje su to priče, mislim da stvarno nitko na forumu nije sugerirao ništa nebulozno, ako se već može dati tolika lova za IVF može se i provjeriti i par hormona, od viška glava ne boli a od manjka bi mogla

----------


## jo1974

mat biokemijske se događaju jer od samog početka nešto nije bilo kako treba i ja sam prošle godine isto imala biokemijska,netko vas je ovdje več uputio da provjerite imunologiju i trombofiliju,osim osnovnih pretraga za početak nitko niti netraži više ,po prvom uzv se vidi kako jajnici rade,ne se opterečivati i ubijati se radi ovoga rijetki su sretnici kojima uspijeva iz prve,a biokemijska je dobar znak i daje veliku nadu da če sljedči puta biti dobitni,odmorite se ,i sa osmjehom idete naprijed ,sretno

----------


## tikica78

Mislila  sam samo na mijenjanje doktora, a svaka pretraga je dobrodošla svakako!

----------


## Gabi25

Matt, kao prvo ne bi bilo dobro da sad odmah ide vaditi hormone jer će vjerojatno biti zbrčkani od stimulacije, meni je dr. R preporučio da ih vadim 2 ciklusa nakon stimulacije kako bi bili realni.
Drugo, dr. L mi je preporučio da između 2 ful stimulirana napravim pauzu od 6 mjeseci, ali ni to nije pravilo, ja burno reagiram i uvijek sam na rubu hiperstimulacije pa mi treba više vremena za oporavaj. Porazgovarajte s njim i pitajte što vam preporuča.

A kao treće, tikica78 nije lijepo tako reći ne zamaraj se onime što pišu po forumu, svi smo mi prvenstveno ovdje da razmijenimo iskustva i da damo neke savjete i pomognemo. Ja nisam rekla ni jednu lošu riječ za dr.L (pa i ja idem kod njega), dapače, mislim da je on vrhunski stručnjak, samo sam rekla da ne obraća pažnju na neke stvari ( i nije on jedini, i Maribor fura isti film a daleko su poznati kao vrhunska klinika) i da se drži teorije da je sve u dobrom embriju.
A kad su u pitanju Matt i njegova žena, oni se vode kao idiopati- a zapravo nisu niti napravili osnovne hormonske pretrage koje mogu igrati itekakvu ulogu. Možda uopće nisu idiopati. Nitko nikome ovdje ne želi nešto loše već želi pomoći.
Tebi želim puno sreće u ovom postupku!!!

----------


## M@tt

Ma nečemo mijenjat doktora, nema smisla sad to... Kao što tikica kaže, sad je već upoznati sa našim slučajem pa bi mi bilo glupo nekud drugdje otić. Jedino ako nas prije financijska situacija ne primora da odemo koji put preko Hzzo-a jer svaki put davat tolko novce, em još nismo iz Zagreba... Ne znam...
Ali da treba otić draga checkirat hormone treba, malo čemo onda pričekat kao što Gabi kaže pa onda po pretragama udarit...Jedino mi je onda glupo sa svim tim pretragama štitnjače i ostalim doći kod njega i počet priču o tome ako on tako ne radi. Šta mislite?

----------


## kiarad

i moja. jesi ti isto kod L.?
datum je dobar, samo hoce li biti srece.

----------


## kiarad

dragi Matt, samo da ti kazem, L.je moj 4.doktor. I to sa hormonima nema veze. Meni je prolaktin bio koma i jao otkrili smo ameriku. I onda pazi sad, prvi doktor nije vidio miome, druga doktorica je vidla. pa sam to operirala. Onda sam se vratila starom doktoru koji svaki tjedan ima novu metodu i svaki put kaze drugacije. Pa sam se vratila kod ove koja kao kontrolira hormone i to je pomno pratila i odlucila me sopati sa klomifenima 4 mjeseca i nije pazila i samo su mi nastajale ciste. Slucajno zavrsila kod L. i on kaze, pobogu pa tko vam daje klomifene, vi samo imate ciste. Tak da nakon 3 vrhunska doktora, eto me kod L. koji nije niti pogledao moje hormonske nalaze i iskreno bas me briga jer ja njemu vjerujem i mislim da je vrhunski strucnjak i da kuzi stvar.Ak nis drugo sve radi sam i trudi se. Pa kaj sad, nije kraj svijeta. Ima nas koji smo vise puta probali i kad se samo sjetim koliko sam se nadala nakon prvog puta ali ide kak ide. Onda kad se najmanje nadamo i uz Bozju pomoc dode i to bas onda kad je nabolji trenutak.Morate imat vjeru u sebe i vidjet cete kak ce vas to sve samo jos vise povezat.

----------


## kiarad

Draga Tikica, svaki put zaboravim napisat ime. Uglavnom i ja idem sutra radit jer bude firma propala.he,he
Ionak me stalno zivkaju. I meni je beta 12.12., taman smo se potrefile. KOje odusevljenje, netko ide vadit betu kad i ja.
Jesi ti isto kod L.?

----------


## M@tt

Jutro, mislio sam da če mi biti bolje kad se probudim ali ostao je isti tupi osječaj.  :Sad:  Svi oko nas nas sad samo žale i pričaju da im je žao,ali oni ne mogu znati kako nam je kad nikad nisu proživljavali nešto takvo... Dat čemo si još par dana tugovanja, a onda opet dalje u boj. Samo ne znamo di počet ovaj put, ko da smo na samome početku opet.

----------


## Mali Mimi

http://www.google.hr/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=štitnjača i problemi sa zatrudnjivanjem&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CDoQFjAC&url=  http%3A%2F%2Fwww.centar-zdravlja.net%2Fclanci%2Fzdravlje-opcenito%2F12%2F1885%2Fnepravilan-rad-stitnjace-utjece-na-plodnost-trudnocu-i-razvoj-djeteta%2F&ei=kOjVTvnPBsi18QP-xv2oAg&usg=AFQjCNFmUbKFB5v5wzomO5lzqah1hY2qvQ

Evo nešto o radu štitnjače i njegovom utjecaju na trudnoću

----------


## M@tt

> http://www.google.hr/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=štitnjača i problemi sa zatrudnjivanjem&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CDoQFjAC&url=  http%3A%2F%2Fwww.centar-zdravlja.net%2Fclanci%2Fzdravlje-opcenito%2F12%2F1885%2Fnepravilan-rad-stitnjace-utjece-na-plodnost-trudnocu-i-razvoj-djeteta%2F&ei=kOjVTvnPBsi18QP-xv2oAg&usg=AFQjCNFmUbKFB5v5wzomO5lzqah1hY2qvQ
> 
> Evo nešto o radu štitnjače i njegovom utjecaju na trudnoću


hvala

----------


## misekica2011

Drage cure

ja sam nova na ovom forumu pa se bas i ne snalazim najbolje. Trebala bih malu pomoc. Mozete li mi nesto vise reci o inseminaciji? Iduci mjesec se spremam kod doktora L. kojeg svi jako hvalite. malo sam iskreno u strahu zbog svega. Kakva su vasa iskustva sa postupkom i cijelom procedurom? znate li mozda koja je cijena postupka?

----------


## tikica78

> Draga Tikica, svaki put zaboravim napisat ime. Uglavnom i ja idem sutra radit jer bude firma propala.he,he
> Ionak me stalno zivkaju. I meni je beta 12.12., taman smo se potrefile. KOje odusevljenje, netko ide vadit betu kad i ja.
> Jesi ti isto kod L.?


jesam i ja sam kod njega !  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

htjela bih se ispričati nekima koji su me potupno krivo shvatili..nisam ništa loše mislila jer svaki savjet je dragocjen dakako osobito kad si prvi put i ne znaš puno toga.. ja ni ne znam o čemu se tu radi i tko je što savjetovao ali shvatila sam kroz svoje iskustvo da treba vjerovati doktoru i držati se onoga što ti kažu tako je nekako i pshički lakše bar meni jer ako stalno mislim da taj doktor nije napravio dobro i sve što treba onda mi to stvara osjećaj gorčine..
jako sam tužna ako sam nekoga povrijedila zaista nisam htjela  ..oprostite..

----------


## Mali Mimi

tikice sve OK, svatko ima svoj stav i uredu je ako ti potpuno vjeruješ svom dr. nitko ne traži da mijenjaš svoja uvjerenja, no eto moja iskustva su drugačija znam da mi dr. nije uopće postavio dijagnoze pravilno vodili smo se kao idiopati na samom početku o tome sam već pisala na odbrojavanju pa da se ne ponavljam(ne radi se o dr.L.) i znam da sam puno dobrih savjeta čula na ovom foruma od cura koje su prošle svašta prije mene i sad bar znam na čemu sam. Ne sumnjam uopće da bilo koji dr. radi bilo što na našu štetu ali eto neki puta predvide neke stvari, krivo protumače itd. hoću reći nisu nepogrešivi, no to ne znači da nisu stručni i da im se ne treba vjerovati. MPO je jako komplicirana grana i ima još puno neistraženih stvari koje se mijenjaju i u praksi i u teoriji.
I kao što je rekla Gabi25 pored toga da si dajemo podršku u postupcima ponekad stvarno dobijemo koji dobar savjet ovim putem to je po meni i smisao ovog foruma
Eto nadam se da će ti uspjeti ovaj put :Love:

----------


## Charlie

Slažem se, ja sam puno toga isto naučila na forumu što mi nitko od doktora nije rekao, pa sam kombinirala stavove više doktora, tražila neki svoj optimalan put. Ali svakome odgovara drugačije - svi smo različiti i to treba poštovati - vjerujem da bih i ja bila mirnija kad bi se 100% prepustila samo jednom doktoru u ruke i potpuno vjerovala, no ne mogu protiv svoje prirode koja me tjera da čačkam, istražujem i kopam na svoju ruku  :Smile: 
*M@tt* dajte si vremena i odtugujte zajedno, svi smo to prošli i nije lako, ali u planovima za novi postupak lakše se zaboravi neuspjeh. 
*misekica* pisalo se puno o tome, da se ne ponavljam, pretraži malo stare teme i sretno!

----------


## kiarad

Matt, a kaj je L. rekao? sto on predlaze?

----------


## kiarad

Tikica, bila sam dana kod L. i pitao me jel mi trbuh napuhnut vise nego kad smo napravili transfer, i sad me to plasi jer i nije bas nesto znatno vise napuhnut. Kak se tebi tvoj cini?

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, a kaj je L. rekao? sto on predlaze?


Rekao da mu se javimo kada draga dobije M. I eto čim prestala s utrogestanom ona došla pred sat vremena. Samo dan nakon prestanka uzimanja... Malo je kasno za zvat ga sad tako da ćemo sutra to obavit i čut što on predlaže što i kako dalje. Ja pretpostavljam da će predložit prirodnjak...
Ali mislim da čemo ipak obaviti sve potrebne pretrage sad prije sljedećeg ivfa. Mislim na štitnjaču i sve ostalo što su mi cure predlagale tu...

----------


## kiarad

Matt, ali reci mu sto ti mislis...i reci mu da bi vi rado izvadili hormone...na koncu to je obizno vadenje krvi i brzo je gotovo, to je i za nju dobra kontrola.

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, ali reci mu sto ti mislis...i reci mu da bi vi rado izvadili hormone...na koncu to je obizno vadenje krvi i brzo je gotovo, to je i za nju dobra kontrola.


Draga če ga zvat pa če mu reć sve...

----------


## Elena 85

kiarad i ja sa ti danas isto bila kod L.  na transferu,i mene je isto pitao dali se osijecam napuhano,valjda samo opreza radi da provijeri,tako da nemoj se brinuti.

----------


## kiarad

Elena, mislim da je to tebe pitao zato jer ako si napuhnuta pred transfer onda zna biti hiperstimulacija...tak da mislim da je to prije zbog toga. Znaci vadis betu 15.12., drzim ffige...

----------


## Elena 85

je bit ce da je to,da 15.12 je beta,i ja vama drzim fige svima koji cekaju svoje betice ,a zbog cega te plasi to sto te pitao dr,nisam bas u toku,pa ne mogu pohvatati .

----------


## kiarad

Elena, zato jer on kaze ak si vise napuhnuta onda si trudna. Kao trbuh se treba svaki dan vise napuhavat. Ni ja bas puno to ne kuzim. danas me puno pipal.Kaze nije bas jako napuhnut a ja hlace ni u kom slucaju ne mogu zakopcat, a ni slic potegnut. Ma ne znam. Zakaj ne smisle da kad transferiraju da ti odmah kazu, ovo je tak glupo, vec dvije godine cekam i cekam. Vec mi je glupo ici i betu vadit...Ali ja se tjesim da ce mi muz pocet raditi sljedece godine pa cu ja moc prestat raditi i idem 2 tjedna na more. Sad vec gluposti brljezgam....Sad imam vas i tjesit cemo se zajedno.Tak i onak moje sve frendice ostale odmah trudne ili nemaju decke i nitko me ne razumije. Svi me pitaju kaj je to fo0likul, pa zakaj inekcije u trbuh itd....

----------


## Elena 85

znam kiarad, shvacam te u potpunosti,meni je dr,rekao da ne treba o tim stvarima ni previse pricati sa ljudima koji to ne prolaze,jer oni to ne mogu shvatiti,mogu se truditi,ali sto ne prozivis ne dozivis...a to za napuhivanje trbuha nisam znala,samo ti razmisljaj o stvarima koje tebe vesele,i ja tako provodim dan,kada je tvoja beta,sad brzo ili

----------


## kiarad

Elena, moja beta je 12.12. iako mislim da mogu test napraviti vec 11.12.....eto jutros se probudila obukla hlace najnormalnije i zakopcala ih. uf

----------


## mare41

Na temi Nakon transfera čekalice bete opisuju simptome i zajedno čekaju...kiarad, napuhnotost trbuha, pogotovo ne odmah na transferu ne označava trudnoću...(elena je dobro rekla za HS)

----------


## tikica78

bok cure..

kiarad i mene dr.stalno pita za stomak ali mislim da je to više zbog opreza od hipera.
ja i ti imamo isti dan betu . ja sam napuhana moram priznati , imam osjećaj kao da ću eksplodirati i sve me boli unutra..ali nekako mislim da je to od utrića..
ali bila sam i prošli put napuhana stalno sve do 2 dana prije bete onda sam splasnula i znala sam odmah da nisam trudna..
elena a ti jesi napuhana?

----------


## Elena 85

tikice jesam napuhana sam od jucer stalno,ali  sam u pidzami pa ne osjetim to toliko,nisam ni probala obuci nesto usko ,ali me isto boli trbuh svuda,da vas pitam,dali svi dobijemo one injekcije poslje et-a,i zasto ih dobivamo,ja moram jednu sutra pitknuti jednu 3.12.i 7.12.,a neznam cemu sluze

----------


## tikica78

ja danas primila drugu bocku , ne znam služe valjda kao potpora bebici ..

----------


## Jelena

> tikice jesam napuhana sam od jucer stalno,ali  sam u pidzami pa ne osjetim to toliko,nisam ni probala obuci nesto usko ,ali me isto boli trbuh svuda,da vas pitam,dali svi dobijemo one injekcije poslje et-a,i zasto ih dobivamo,ja moram jednu sutra pitknuti jednu 3.12.i 7.12., a ne znam cemu sluze


Kako se zove injekcija koje si dajete? Brevactid, Decapeptyl, Pregnyl...? Ako je hCG u pitanju, onda morate paziti s testiranjem, jer će vam biti lažno pozitivan test, ako ga radite prerano.

----------


## kiarad

Elena, drago mi je da ste ti i tikica napuhane i da se nesto vrti. Meni je trbuh napuhan ali malo i samo me boli ko pred m.
Ove inekcije su potpora jedna zutom tijelu a jedna ne znam ni sama cemu, uglavnom zdravo seljacki da se bolje primi. valjda...

----------


## tikica78

Kiarad i ja sam sad već manje napuhana, nadam se da to ne znaci da su bebice otišle..a i bolovi su mi nestali, joj joj..

----------


## kiarad

Tikica, ak te tjesi i meni je tak. Nist neosjecam. Sad sam malo vise pojela pa je vise napuhnut ali nis kak je L. meni nagovjestio.A nis cekamo. Ak mi ne uspije, napit cu se. kaj mi drugo preostaje. Tulila sigurno ne budem. jer to sam vec sto puta odtulila.

----------


## tikica78

Ma znam draga ja sam prošli put imala napuhanost do pred betu pa očito da to ne znaci ništa..Ajde vjerujemo da smo ipak uspjele nema predaaje tek smo na 3dpt...

----------


## kiarad

HE,he..meni je 4.dan. meni je bila punkcija u nedjelju, ali kak betu ne mogu vaditi 11.12, jer je nedjelja, moram 12.12. Pa smo se potrefile. drzim ti fige.

----------


## Elena 85

cure moje drzite mi se,ja sam jos napuhana i dosta me bole jajnici ,pogotovo ako se malo vise kracem a meni je danas tek drugi dan,necu uopce da mislim o simptomima jer to izluduje,bit ce kako nam je sudeno sa ili bez simptoma,nadam se da cete me vi razveseliti sa svojim betama prije moje :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

Elena, ak sve tri uspijemo, castim s ruckom. Boze pomozi!!!

----------


## Elena 85

moze draga,bit ce to ooobilan ruckic :Laughing: ,ne mogu zamisliti nista ljepse od toga...

----------


## kiarad

Cure bok, mene nocas bolilo do iznemoglosti, sto bi to moglo biti? to je zapravo 5 dana od transfera....jel to dobro ili lose...hvala
trbuh je splasnuo...

----------


## Darkica

kiarad, nadam se da ti je jutros bolje. Za bolove ti ne bih znala reći budući da ih ja nikada nisam imala, niti nakon jedne punkcije i niti nakon jednog transfera. Spominjale ste i napuhnutost kao potencijalni simptom...nisam stručnjak :Smile:  , ali mislim da to nije nikakvo mjerilo, jer ja nikada nisam bila napuhnuta...ni kada su mi bete bile 0 ni kada sam ostala trudna...
Uglavnom, vama trima čekalicama bete želim ni manje ni više nego svoj ishod :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

darkica ti mi uvijek probudiš nadu.. puno ti hvala..
Kiarad čula sam od nekih cura da ih je znala implantacija tako boljeti u sred noći!
tak da mislim da je to dobro, ma samo neka se nešto događa dolje..
kod mene mala napuhanost od utrića pretpostavljam i ništa drugo super se osjećam ..
a kako nam Bog da.. a bilo bi presavršeno da odemo nas tri trudnice na ručak!  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

Tikica, nisam mislila sa ću se veselit svakom postu na forumu, ali eto. Tako je. Hvala vam svima. I ja se nadam najboljem. Pa nek boli i noćas.

----------


## Jelena

kiarad, do implantacije dolazi najčešće negdje 7.-10. dan nakon punkcije (punkcija 0. dan), tako da ako ti se to uklapa, moglo to biti to!

----------


## tikica78

uh meni se uklapa.. :Smile:  a boli me danas ko vrag..jedva hodam i sjedim tvrd napiren stomak i bol od pritiska kao da ću eksplodirati..

----------


## Jelena

tikica, nadam se da nije hiperstimulacija. Vidim da si imala 8 ET-a do sada. Je li ti bilo kada slično? Odnosno jesi uzimala usporedivu količinu lijekova za stimulaciju?

----------


## tikica78

ma sad sam u polustimulirajućem postupku i imala sam već jednom hiper , ali ovo sad nije, jer do jutros sam bila super i ništa me nije bolilo i nisam bila ni napirena , a ovo sad..ne znam užasan pritisak u području maternice.. danas mi je 4dpt

----------


## Jelena

Ma super, onda znaš kako izgleda hiper, tako da si tu mirna. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je to neki dobar znak da te maternica pozdravlja  :Wink:

----------


## kiarad

Jelena, hvala na info. To bi onda bio 8 dan, jel sam imala punkciju prosli cetvrtak u 10,00....daj Boze.
Tikica, super da i tebe boli. To je dobro. Kak si sada?

----------


## sbonetic

Ja sam imala užasnu bol usred noći 7 dan nakon punkcije, samo me probudila bol i trajala jedno 10 min i to užasno jako muž me mislio vozit na hitnu ali to je bila pozitivna bol implatacija, pogledajte potpis!

----------


## kiarad

sbonetic, a mozes li mi opisati tu bol? mene je to bolilo sigurno nekih 30 minuta i to kao jaki menstrualni bolovi rezani nozem.molim te opisi mi bol i reci mi kada da vadim betu. ne mogu izdrzat do 12.12. nema sanse....ili kaj si barem ti radila, beta ili testic, hvala i sorry kaj davim

----------


## sbonetic

Ma ne daviš mogu mislit kako ti je prošla sam ja to dosta puta, toliko me bolilo da sam ostala ležat i nisam se pomakla ni sama ne znam kako opisat neki pritisak ogromni i užasna bol i kada je prestalo kao da ništa nije bilo odmah sam znala da je to, to! Jer mi je to bio četvrti postupak i sve mi se drugačije događalo od prethodnih negativnih.Vadila sam betu 12 dnt i nije bila velika 268 nisam ni pomislila da su blizići. Ja nisam nikad radila testove jer bi uvijek prije prokrvarila.

----------


## kiarad

Sbonetic, hvala.Eto danas 7 dnt boli me ko da imam m. Obino kad me tak znalo bolit vec bi neofen popila. Muka mi je. Onda idem i ja vaditi betu u petak, necu izdrzat do pon.to ce mi onako biti 12 dnt.

----------


## sbonetic

Sretno!

----------


## tikica78

Karad tak je meni jučer bilo evo sad se naspavala i dobro mi je jutros! Ma ko će to znati već sam izludila od osluskivanja tijela! Opusti se kako bude bude.. Ionako ne možemo puno učiniti..

----------


## kiarad

Tikica, znam da si u pravu, ali kuzis se zar ne....

----------


## kiarad

kuzis me, sam htjela napisat

----------


## mare41

Bilo bi korisno da nam se jave cure koje su u drugim privatnim klinikama-ide neko u Betaplus da znamo kako je tamo? Vilijevke utihnule? Jedino od privatnih Cito ima posebnu ST temu :Smile: , iako se sve više sjever spaja s jugom, tako i treba, ide se prema stručnim i uspješnim timovima.

----------


## tikica78

> Tikica, znam da si u pravu, ali kuzis se zar ne....


Ma znam i ja sam stalno u mislilma s bebicama a kao neću misliti kako bude..

----------


## M@tt

Mare zašto ne radi potpomognutaoplodnja.info?

----------


## kiarad

Matt, ne radi vec dva dana. isto ne kuzim zasto...mozda nesto sa serverom

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, ne radi vec dva dana. isto ne kuzim zasto...mozda nesto sa serverom


hvala ti...

----------


## TinaB

Mi smo novi u MPO vodama. Molila bih vas za informaciju - Zna li tko kolika je cijena spermiograma, HSG-a i AIH-a u IVF centru?

----------


## Darkica

Ja ti samo mogu reći za spermiogram, jer smo samo to radili kod dr L. Nas je s-gram u srpnju 2010. došao 300,00 kn...Za AIH ne znam, jer smo mi sva tri puta išli na ICSI. Sretno!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Tina*, Ovčica ide tamo na Aih za koji dan i na temi inseminacija je napisala da je cijena oko 2 000 kn.

----------


## TinaB

*Darkica i maco (najdraža)* - hvala na informacijama!

----------


## BigBlue

> Vilijevke utihnule?


Nažalost PESA je loša, pa smo kandidati za Prag. Ako se sve nastavi po planu, veljača je naš termin

----------


## ježić

Cure, oprostite na upadu. Svratite malo i na ovu stranicu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/69967-n...IZMJENU-ZAKONA

Sretno svima!

----------


## nangaparbat

> Bilo bi korisno da nam se jave cure koje su u drugim privatnim klinikama-ide neko u Betaplus da znamo kako je tamo? Vilijevke utihnule? Jedino od privatnih Cito ima posebnu ST temu, iako se sve više sjever spaja s jugom, tako i treba, ide se prema stručnim i uspješnim timovima.


BetaPlus je odnedavno pocela s MPO, imaju nekoliko trudnoca iz IVF i nekolikoo iz AIH.

----------


## ksena28

super, iduće godine će novi predsjednik HDZ, u zoru novog NORMALNOG zakon o MPO-u, koji će uskoro izglasati pijetlovi, održati presicu i ustvrditi da je u 2011. uspješnost MPO-a u HR za njegova zakona bila 97 posto!!!

----------


## ježić

Pod novi predsjednik, misliš na Dadu? :Laughing:

----------


## ivana101

Oprostite što uljećem sa pitanjem, al trebam pomoć....gdje si dajete ove tri inekcije nakon transfera, sutra si trebam dati prvu, a u cijeloj priči nisam pitala dr.

----------


## kiarad

a koje inekcije, ako su gonali, onda u trbuh

----------


## ivana101

kiarad radi se o Brevactidu 1500 i Decapeptylu

----------


## artisan

decapeptyl u trbuh, brevactid u ruku

----------


## ivana101

Hvala ti artisan

----------


## Darkica

Meni je muž obje davao u rame...tako mi je rekao dr L.

----------


## Darkica

Brevactid pod 90 stupnjeva...a Decapeptyl potkožno i pomalo, jer me je peckao

----------


## artisan

brev. obavezno u ruku pod 90 kako kaže darkica, ali ja sam decap. pikala u cijeloj stimulaciji od 1. dc u trbuh (podkožno), meni je tako rekao doktor. A mislim da nije greška ni u ruku ali mora biti pod 45°. I da, on peče, mene je manje pekao ako sam ga izvadila iz friždera jedno pola sata prije pikanja, i narvno, jako polako sam ga uštrcavala.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Brevactid treba ići u mišić može u rame ili guzu ali mislim da i igla mora biti veća (bar kad se daje u guzu) nego za decapeptile imate sheme pikanja www.potpomognuta.info

----------


## renna

cure imam pitanje, jel kod dr.Radončića se ide na savjetovanje privatno ili?
jel mi moze ko malo pojasnit??
pošto imam nizak AMH , neka od cura još prije mi je preporučila njega , pa me zanima jel mogu kod jjega na konzultacije??

Hvala vam i svima puno sreće.....

----------


## tonili

*renna* dr.Radončić radi u poliklinici Vili, privatnik je i naravno da možeš na konzultacije. Nazoveš, naručiš se i to je to!
broj tel. 01 4846 060
Sretno i javi nam se!

----------


## renna

> *renna* dr.Radončić radi u poliklinici Vili, privatnik je i naravno da možeš na konzultacije. Nazoveš, naručiš se i to je to!
> broj tel. 01 4846 060
> Sretno i javi nam se!


hvala puno....sretno svima!!

----------


## kiarad

Darkica, vidim da si ti kod istok doka kao i ja. jel mi mozes reci kako to da si radila icsi u 5.mjesecu i onda odmah u 7.mjesecu, jel to znaci da nije bilo stimulirano? naime ja sam bila 27.11. na transferu i beta je 3.3, dakle nismo uspjeli pa me zanima ako mi mozes reci sto ce mi L. sada probati i sto obicno radi jer nisam ga jos zvala, strah me da se ne dere na mene jer sam radila betu 12.dan, samo imala sam takve bolove da nisam mogla izdrzat pa sam mislila bolje da znam zakaj se mucim. hvala ti na info, puno bi mi pomoglo.

----------


## kiarad

tikica78, kako si? mi nismo uspjeli, vjerojatno si to vec vidla.....

----------


## Mia Lilly

*kiarad*, žao mi je da niste uspijeli. Samo ti nazovi dr.L, kaj bi se derao na tebe.
Sve ovisi kakvu si stimulaciju imala u ovom neuspijelom postupku. 
Da li si bila na klomifenima + par gonala ili menopura ili na čistim gonalima ili menopurima.

----------


## kiarad

cisti gonali, tri dnevno, spricanje nosa i one zute vaginalete.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Onda je praksa kod dr.L jedan ili dva ciklusa pauza pa klomifeni + par gonala.

----------


## Darkica

Ja sam bila na stimuliranom icsi-ju u listopadu 2010., pa sam imala pauzu od 6 mjeseci, jer sam opet išla na stimulirani icsi u svibnju 2011., ali u srpnju 2011. sam bila na polustimulaciji i zato je razmak manji. Između dvije pune stimulacije dr L obično preporuča 6 mjeseci pauze...ali to ne vrijedi i za polustimulaciju.
Inače, slobodno ga nazovi i javi mu betu. On nije osoba koja bi se na ikoga derala...a uzmi u obzir i da je privatnik i da ga ti plaćaš...Mislim da on shvaća nestrpljenje u nekih parova...to je posve normalno. 
Pozz :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Onda je praksa kod dr.L jedan ili dva ciklusa pauza pa klomifeni + par gonala.


Znači to če vjerojatno preporučit i nama onda. Idemo onaj tjedan prije Božića na konzultacije šta i kako dalje. 
Mislili ste klomifeni+par gonala i onda ivf? To se onda zove polustimulirani ivf onda jel?

----------


## kiarad

Matt, i meni a mislim i tebi je vazno, pa postavljam pitanje onima koji znaju, kada L. ide na godisnji u 1.mjesecu? negdje sam procitala da on ide na godisnji cijeli mjsec. pa ak netko zna, please javite

----------


## Charlie

Dva tjedna, od Bozica, info od novog tehnicara. Prosle godine su poceli raditi s 10.1.

----------


## kiarad

charlie, hvala. znaci onda ove godine pocinju 09.01. taman kak mi pase. ajde hvala Bogu. uh.

----------


## M@tt

> Dva tjedna, od Bozica, info od novog tehnicara. Prosle godine su poceli raditi s 10.1.


Hvala na info Charlie...

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Znači to če vjerojatno preporučit i nama onda. Idemo onaj tjedan prije Božića na konzultacije šta i kako dalje. 
> Mislili ste klomifeni+par gonala i onda ivf? To se onda zove polustimulirani ivf onda jel?


Tako je, to je kao polustimulirani ivf.
Sve je isto kao u punoj stimulaciji, samo što se počinje sa klomifenima i pred kraj stimulacije se ubacuje par gonala ili menopura.
Moja trudnoća je iz takvog postupka. Mislim da je i od Darkice.

----------


## M@tt

> Tako je, to je kao polustimulirani ivf.
> Sve je isto kao u punoj stimulaciji, samo što se počinje sa klomifenima i pred kraj stimulacije se ubacuje par gonala ili menopura.
> Moja trudnoća je iz takvog postupka. Mislim da je i od Darkice.


Ajde super, možda bude dobitni i za nas, ko zna....  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

Mia lilly, a sto ako reagiram na klomifene tako da mi rastu ciste sto onda daje? ako znas mozda...femara?

----------


## M@tt

Imam ja jedno pitanje. 

Naime kad smo išli na AIH smo bili na klomićima i bilo je 4 folikula, a sad kad smo bili na gonalima je draga imala 6 folikula (dakle samo dva više) i 5 jajnih stanica. 
Ispada da je bolje reagirala na klomifen od gonala.  Dobro ne znamo koliko je bilo u tih 4 folikula u biti kvalitetnih jajnih stanica ali ipak mi se čini premala razlika ako me kužite. Em je gonal višestruko skuplji od klomifena, em je skroz puna stimulacija...
Draga veli da je stvar u kvaliteti pa me sad interesira da li stvarno je stvar u kvaliteti stanica ili su one isto kvalitetne i s klomifenima i sa gonalima?

----------


## M@tt

> Mia lilly, a sto ako reagiram na klomifene tako da mi rastu ciste sto onda daje? ako znas mozda...femara?


Tako je kiarad, mislim da sam negdje na forumu pročitao da se u tom slučaju prepisuje femara.

----------


## matahari

> Imam ja jedno pitanje. 
> 
> Naime kad smo išli na AIH smo bili na klomićima i bilo je 4 folikula, a sad kad smo bili na gonalima je draga imala 6 folikula (dakle samo dva više) i 5 jajnih stanica. 
> Ispada da je bolje reagirala na klomifen od gonala.  Dobro ne znamo koliko je bilo u tih 4 folikula u biti kvalitetnih jajnih stanica ali ipak mi se čini premala razlika ako me kužite. Em je gonal višestruko skuplji od klomifena, em je skroz puna stimulacija...
> Draga veli da je stvar u kvaliteti pa me sad interesira da li stvarno je stvar u kvaliteti stanica ili su one isto kvalitetne i s klomifenima i sa gonalima?


M@tt, AIH sa 4 folikula? neki dan sam isto čitala post jedne djevojke/žene koja je također kod dr. L i također joj je radio AIH sa 3 prekrasna folikula... znam da mogu biti prazni, znam da neke žene vraćaju i po 3 oplođene stanice, znam, znam, sve znam, ali meni to malo izgleda neodgovorno s njegove strane. mislim li jedino ja tako?

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt, AIH sa 4 folikula? neki dan sam isto čitala post jedne djevojke/žene koja je također kod dr. L i također joj je radio AIH sa 3 prekrasna folikula... znam da mogu biti prazni, znam da neke žene vraćaju i po 3 oplođene stanice, znam, znam, sve znam, ali meni to malo izgleda neodgovorno s njegove strane. mislim li jedino ja tako?


Da matahari, AIH sa 4 folikula. I da mi smo isto vratili sad na IVF-u tri i ni jedna se nije uhvatila. Nego nisam shvatio zašto kažeš da je to neodgovorno s njegove strane? Ne razumijem...
A jel bi mi mogla odgovoriti na gore postavljeno pitanje molim te? hvala

----------


## matahari

višeplodna trudnoća, samim time i rizičnija. 




> Da matahari, AIH sa 4 folikula. I da mi smo isto vratili sad na IVF-u tri i ni jedna se nije uhvatila. Nego nisam shvatio zašto kažeš da je to neodgovorno s njegove strane? Ne razumijem...
> A jel bi mi mogla odgovoriti na gore postavljeno pitanje molim te? hvala

----------


## Gabi25

Dr. L. ne radi sa femarom, ja sam pitala jer ja na klomifene uopće ne reagiram. Zato su mi jedina opcija prirodnjaci ili ful stimulirani


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## frka

Matt, inace ako se predvidja inseminacija, a pod klomifenima se razvije dosta folikula, dr-i pacijente cesto prebace na IVF zbog rizika viseplodne trudnoce... ali ne moze se ovako preko foruma dolaziti do nekakvih zakljucaka - dr je taj koji je vidio kakvo je stanje na uzv-u, kakvi su folikuli pa zna kako dalje...

klomifeni znaju negativno utjecati na endometrij, za kvalitetu js ne znam, ali opet tu za endic dr procjenjuje stanje - ne reagira svatko jednako na istu terapiju... puno je trudnoca na forumu iz tih polustimuliranih i kad ti je draga tako dobro reagirala na klomice, vrijedi pokusati...

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, inace ako se predvidja inseminacija, a pod klomifenima se razvije dosta folikula, dr-i pacijente cesto prebace na IVF zbog rizika viseplodne trudnoce... ali ne moze se ovako preko foruma dolaziti do nekakvih zakljucaka - dr je taj koji je vidio kakvo je stanje na uzv-u, kakvi su folikuli pa zna kako dalje...
> 
> klomifeni znaju negativno utjecati na endometrij, za kvalitetu js ne znam, ali opet tu za endic dr procjenjuje stanje - ne reagira svatko jednako na istu terapiju... puno je trudnoca na forumu iz tih polustimuliranih i kad ti je draga tako dobro reagirala na klomice, vrijedi pokusati...


Hvala ti frka na odgovoru... Iči čemo sljedeći tjedan kod njega pa čemo čuti šta predlaže dalje. Ja bi iskreno rađe polustimulirani nego prirodnjak, ali on je taj koji odlučuje. Ili?

----------


## Inesz

AIH sa 4 ili tri "lijepa" folikula? Jako, jako riskantan potez. Mislim da je dr u tom slučaju dužan objaniti paru sve o rizicima višeplodne trudnoće, informirati ih potrebi da se u tom slučaju prijeđe na IVF.
U državnim bolnicama bi se u takvom slučaju prešlo na IVF. I vrlo neugodan osjećaj stvaraju mi ove priče naših forumašica/forumaša o inesminaciji sa 3-4 lijepa folikula.
Razmišljam o teretu kojeg kao neplodni parovi moramo nositi-emotivno, psihički, fizički... bolno i teško. A s druge strane tu je i teret financiranja postupaka u privatnim klinikama. Vjerujem da mnogi parovi koji to prlaze teško skupe novac za postupke. Ali, slobodna sam reći da je 2000 kn koliko se naplaćuje AIH (plus folikulometrije) zbilja previše ako su uzme u obzir uspješnost AIH-a. Visoka cijena postupka male uspješnosti, plus dodatna opterećenja ako upije AIH vezana uz rizik višeplodne trudnoće.
Neki dan sam dobila cjenik postupaka u Mariboru-cijena intrauterine inseminacije je 73 eura (plus folikulometije i eventualno troškovi domumentacije). 
Svaka bi privatna klinika trebala upozoriti par da ukoliko bude više folikula da će se preći na IVF, tako da se ljudi mogu i financijski pripremiti, a ne možda radi nemogućnosti da par plati IVF, raditi neetičan, neprofesionalan psotupak inseminacije kod 3-4 "lijepa folikula" jer nitko ne može znati hoće li se i koliko će se jajnih stanica u tom slučaju oploditi.
Istim takvim, dakle neetičnim i neprofesionalnim, u potpunosti suprotinim sa smjernicama suvremene medicine,  je prijenos više od 2 embrija koji se kod nas radi i vrlo mladim ženama. Ali to je već druga priča....

----------


## mare41

Inesz, jako si to lijepo objasnila. Da se nadovežem na ovaj dio o AIH-U (zanemarujući probleme novog, uskoro starog zakona)-ja sam jednom na klomifenu imala 3 folikula, dok smo još bili na ciljanima, al treći je bio nešpto manji, i dr se već tu bila prepala. Dakle, zaista je za AIH neka gornja granica broja folikula 3, pogotovo kod mlađih, gdje nema nekih većih dijagnoza, i gdje se očekuje uspjeh.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni se jednom na klomifenu desilo (kad sam tek počinjala) 5 folikula i onda se dr. predomislio i umjesto AIH obavili smo IVF  i drago mi je da se odlučio za tu opciju zbog  rizika od višeplodne trudnoć ali nisu svi folikuli kod mene bili puni imali smo 3 j.s. Hoću reći M@tt da se i to zna desiti tako da ne računaš 4 folikula kao 4 j.s. 
I ova kombinacija sa još dodanih 10 gonala ili menopura je bolja, sigurnija no vidi još s dr. što će ti reći.

----------


## tikica78

Bok svima! Kiarad pa jel ti nećeš vise vaditi betu? Si sigurna da nije uspjelo? Ja sam bila u 9mj na stimuliranom sa gonalima i kad nije uspjelo rekao mi je dr. Ovaj mjesec odmaramo nazovite ne čim dobijete m.i tako sam sad u 11mj imala s klomifenima i gonalima pred kraj..i u ponedjeljak vašim betu , ali moram vam reci da sam napravila već 7testova na trudnoću i svi mi pokazuju + bojim se veseliti još..

----------


## M@tt

> Bok svima! Kiarad pa jel ti nećeš vise vaditi betu? Si sigurna da nije uspjelo? Ja sam bila u 9mj na stimuliranom sa gonalima i kad nije uspjelo rekao mi je dr. Ovaj mjesec odmaramo nazovite ne čim dobijete m.i tako sam sad u 11mj imala s klomifenima i gonalima pred kraj..i u ponedjeljak vašim betu , ali moram vam reci da sam napravila već 7testova na trudnoću i svi mi pokazuju + bojim se veseliti još..


Ajme super tikica. Isto kod dr.L. si? Znači kad nije uspijelo u 9.mjesecu onda je bio mjesec dana pauze i onda u 11-tom klomifeni+gonal (koliko gonala si trebala?). Jel si mu ti predložila polustimulirani ili ti je luči predložio?

----------


## mare41

tikica, čestitam!!!!! Javi nam u ponedjeljak na Odbrojavanju lijepu betu!

----------


## tikica78

Tako je matt, on je sam rekao kad sam ga nazvala da dodjem prvo na uzv da vidi stanje jajnike, budući je sve bilo ok 3dc sam počela s klom. Pila sam ih po 3 tak da nabavite si dvije kutijice trebat će vam pred kraj sam Pila po jedan klomifen i dva gonala ne znam koliko sam ih potrošili mislim 10tak..imala sam 7 folik. i dobili smo 5js tri mi je vratio 3dan. e sad koliko se prihvatilo ne znam javim vam.. :Smile:  al ništa još dok beta ne kaze svoje..

----------


## Inesz

Tikica, bravo! Jedva čekamo tu lijepu betu u ponedjeljak. Sretno, sretno....

----------


## kiarad

Gabi, hvala. A kako on radi onda sa prirodnjacima, to znaci bez ikakvih tableta?

----------


## kiarad

Tikica, sjajno. Bas sam ponosna na tebe. Blago tebi. Ja sam danas u najgorem stanju. Nocas me toliko opet bolilo da ja vise ne znam sto da radim. Kakve su sanse da 12 dnt imam betu 3.3 i da 15 dnt bude nesto bolje....gle, ak mi ti kazes da idem vaditi betu ja cu je vaditi ali sad me trenutno boli kao da cu dobiti svaki cas. utrice sam prestala stavljat u subotu...ne mogu vise.Tak i onak ak se i desi cudo onda mi ni utric nece bas pomoci puno.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kiarad ako ti je beta bila pred 2 dana neg. onda mislim da se nemaš više čemu nadati u ovom ciklusu, odtuguj i uloži svoju energiju u novi postupak. Sorry, ako sam ovako izravna ali ne volim ni sebi ni drugima davati lažne nade i prolongirati ono što je neizbježno.
Po meni najbolje se usmjeriti na novi pokušaj i želim ti sreću idući put :Zaljubljen: 
Tikice78 baš mi je drago da imaš plusiće na testu

----------


## Gabi25

kiarad ovako je to išlo kod mene- htjeli smo u polustimulirani pa smo krenuli s klomifenima ali na uzv-u 8.dan bio je samo jedan folikul (kao u potpunom prirodnjaku) pa smo odustali od gonala jer nema smisla hraniti tu jednu stanicu. Na kraju je i bila jedna, vraćen 4-stanični embrij 2. dan ali ništa.
Uglavnom se doktor nije mogao načuditi kako na klomifenima dobijem samo 1 js pa smo za sada odustali od toga. Upravo sam u stimuliranom.
Inače sam načula da on ne voli raditi prirodnjake bez ičega jer su kao veće mogućnosti da stanica bude nezrela ili da pobjegne prije punkcije, pa čak i slučajevima da se dobije samo jedna kao kod mene- on voli ipak ići s klomifenima jer se onda lakše ''upravlja'' postupkom.
Ali ja sam jedna od rijetkih koja ne reagira na klomifene a u full stimuliranom bukne i po 15-ak stanica

----------


## kiarad

Mimi, znam ja to. Ne zavaravam se..nego tikica moja me tak pitala pa onda pitam i ja nju...zasto to misli tako. Nego kod mene nesto sve cudno boli i ne znam ako sam dobila hiperstim. i L. je rekao na telefon da je tako, zasto me onda nitko ne pogleda kad mene i dalje boli. A necu ga zvat jer sam sama sebi naporna. necu,necu.Nadam se da ce sutra doci vjestica pa mir. Ovaj put ju jedva cekam jer me toliko bolila da sam i ostala trudna hiper bi me satrao.

----------


## kiarad

Matt, znaci vi cete sad u prosincu na nesto ili vas kace dani godisnjeg, pa smo skupa u sijecnju? gluposti pitam, al ajde da i to znam.

----------


## kiarad

Gabi, samo meni od klomifena rastu ciste tak da ne znam kaj mi bas preostaje.Ako on sa femarom ne radi. Inace na klomifen znam imati vise od tri samo nikad me doktorica nije pregledavala nakon ovulacije da bi mi znali dal je nesto od toga zapravo bila cista. i sad ga fuckaj opet nista ne znam. niti L. moze znati kada 8. dan ili 10.dan moze sve izgledati kao folikul.

----------


## Inesz

mislim da doktori mogu znati što je cista a što folikul. treba napraviti više folikulometrija, meni je 11. dan u klomifenskom ciklusu bilo 4 folikula 13-15 mm i jedna cista promjera 25 mm. cista je sama pukla prije aspiracije.

----------


## kiarad

hvala Ines.

----------


## matahari

Inesz i Mare  :Naklon: 





> AIH sa 4 ili tri "lijepa" folikula? Jako, jako riskantan potez. Mislim da je dr u tom slučaju dužan objaniti paru sve o rizicima višeplodne trudnoće, informirati ih potrebi da se u tom slučaju prijeđe na IVF.
> U državnim bolnicama bi se u takvom slučaju prešlo na IVF. I vrlo neugodan osjećaj stvaraju mi ove priče naših forumašica/forumaša o inesminaciji sa 3-4 lijepa folikula.
> Razmišljam o teretu kojeg kao neplodni parovi moramo nositi-emotivno, psihički, fizički... bolno i teško. A s druge strane tu je i teret financiranja postupaka u privatnim klinikama. Vjerujem da mnogi parovi koji to prlaze teško skupe novac za postupke. Ali, slobodna sam reći da je 2000 kn koliko se naplaćuje AIH (plus folikulometrije) zbilja previše ako su uzme u obzir uspješnost AIH-a. Visoka cijena postupka male uspješnosti, plus dodatna opterećenja ako upije AIH vezana uz rizik višeplodne trudnoće.
> Neki dan sam dobila cjenik postupaka u Mariboru-cijena intrauterine inseminacije je 73 eura (plus folikulometije i eventualno troškovi domumentacije). 
> Svaka bi privatna klinika trebala upozoriti par da ukoliko bude više folikula da će se preći na IVF, tako da se ljudi mogu i financijski pripremiti, a ne možda radi nemogućnosti da par plati IVF, raditi neetičan, neprofesionalan psotupak inseminacije kod 3-4 "lijepa folikula" jer nitko ne može znati hoće li se i koliko će se jajnih stanica u tom slučaju oploditi.
> Istim takvim, dakle neetičnim i neprofesionalnim, u potpunosti suprotinim sa smjernicama suvremene medicine,  je prijenos više od 2 embrija koji se kod nas radi i vrlo mladim ženama. Ali to je već druga priča....

----------


## M@tt

Tako je kiarad. Bit cemo skupa onda u sijecnju. Mozda bude dobitan za oba.  :Smile:  Ja se nadam polustimuliranom. Cut cemo sta ce nam reci....

----------


## kiarad

Ajde super. Matt, bit ce mi tako lakse.

----------


## tikica78

Kiarad eto cure su rekle da ne vadis  betu pa vjerujem da onda nema smisla. Jedino ne sviđaju mi se ti tvoji bolovi, to nešto nije dobro ,ja sam u svojih5 postupaka u jednom imala hiper ,ali bol je bila grozna nakon transfera tjedan dana a poslije je sve polako dolazio na svoje..ja sam tada bila puna vode imala sam osjećaj da cu se ugusiti mislim da kod tebe to nije..naziv dr L ako te tako jako boli..

----------


## anddu

kiarad stvarno nema smisla da se igraš sa svojim zdravljem s takvim bolovima. Pregrizi jezik i uputi se u bolnicu, ili makar kod dr. L ako ti je s ruke. Kako ti je na drugoj temi objasnila ježić, nije za igrati se s hiper, ako jest, a ako nije bolje je isključiti i biti miran

----------


## kiarad

Tikica, i meni je tako bilo 7 dana od transfera uzasna bol. polako se to smiruje ali sad kao da me boli kad su najjaci menstrualni bolovi, inace me boli jako ali kratko traje. pa valjda je sad to...ne gusim se, imas pravo. zvat cu ga sutra. sto drugo. nego jel se sjecas mozda kad si imala hiper, vadila betu, maknula utrice, jel te onda bolilo kao d amenga dolazi ili si samo procurila? to ocito mene sada ceka..pa ono...da znam. sorry kaj davim.

----------


## Darkica

> Tako je, to je kao polustimulirani ivf.
> Sve je isto kao u punoj stimulaciji, samo što se počinje sa klomifenima i pred kraj stimulacije se ubacuje par gonala ili menopura.
> Moja trudnoća je iz takvog postupka. Mislim da je i od Darkice.


U pravu si, Mia Lilly...i moja je mrvica iz polustimuliranog :Smile:

----------


## Darkica

> Tikica, i meni je tako bilo 7 dana od transfera uzasna bol. polako se to smiruje ali sad kao da me boli kad su najjaci menstrualni bolovi, inace me boli jako ali kratko traje. pa valjda je sad to...ne gusim se, imas pravo. zvat cu ga sutra. sto drugo. nego jel se sjecas mozda kad si imala hiper, vadila betu, maknula utrice, jel te onda bolilo kao d amenga dolazi ili si samo procurila? to ocito mene sada ceka..pa ono...da znam. sorry kaj davim.


kiarad, dr L možeš nazvati bilo kada...nema potrebe čekati...ja sam se njim znala čuti i viekndom i praznikom...i rano ujutro i kasno navečer...On je zaista dostupan svojim pacijenticama...

----------


## kiarad

hvala Darkica. Nazvat cu ga.

----------


## kiarad

tikica 78, molim te pomozi mi savjetom. Htjela bi si narihtati godisnji u sijecnju pa me zanima u polustimuliranom si krenula sa klomifenom 3. dan i onda si krenula na gonale, ali ne znam koji dan je radio punkciju i sto onda, zapravo me zanima koji dan ciklusa je bio transfer i koliko si mirovala. hvala i oprosti sto davim ali moram najaviti godisnji pa da znam.

----------


## tikica78

evo da javim moja beta je  496.. :Smile: 
kiarad što se tiče bolova mislim da nisam imala ništa jače bolove  (to nakon hipera )kad je menga došla nego inače .
da prvo će ti reći da dođeš na uzv da vidi stanje jajnika možda nećeš ni moći ići u polustim. jer ako si sad imala hiper morat ćeš odmoriti jajnike.
ako ti bude sve ok s jajnicima onda počinješ 3dc s klomifenima ,a punkcija ovisi sve kako ti budu rasli folikuli meni je bila 15 dc a transfer onda 18dc..
jesi zvala dr L.? 
jesi dobila mengu uopće?

----------


## Inesz

Tikica, česitam.  :Smile: 
Kiarad, draga, poslušaj mene, stariju tetu-trebaš otić doktoru da te pregleda. NE smiješ trpiti bolove i čekati doma da prođe. Znam da ti je teško, dobro je da gledaš unaprijed i planiraš novi postupak, ali ti odmah moraš ka doktoru. Cure su te već puno puta savjetovale, poslušaj nas.

----------


## kiarad

Draga Tikica i cure, tak sam sretna zbog tebe i tvoje bete. ja jutros imala strasne bolove, rezultirali m. Doktor L. me jos jednom posalo vaditi betu i to je to. Da ga zovem kada stane krvarenje i onda ce me valjda pogledat. Ja bi vrlo rado kod doktora da me pogleda ali svaki put kad je bolilo ja sam ga nzavala i nije me trazio da dodem da me gleda, pa si mislim valjda zna kaj radi. 
Tikica, presretna sam zbog tebe. Jer nadam se da je L. bio sretan, jer nije bio sretan kad sam ga ja nazvala.

----------


## Darkica

*tikica78*, čestitam ti na lijepoj trocifrenoj beti...jako je blizu mojoj :Smile:  Kada ponavljaš? Za sam ponavljala za dva dana...Sada se fino opusti i sve laganini :Smile:

----------


## ivana101

tikica78 čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## kata.klik

cure koje idete kod dr. L. jel znate kako radi između Božića i Nove godine!!! i dali uopće radi....

----------


## Gabi25

Ne radi od Badnjaka (ili kad završe sve što su započeli, tako je rekao, navodno su prošle godine na Badnjak još imali transfer) pa do 10.01., tako nešto

----------


## tikica78

hello :mah:.. Darkica hvala ti , gle stvarno imamo skoro istu betu!
a jel ti imaš bliziće ili ?

Kiarad žao mi je zbog menge..

----------


## kiarad

Tikica, ma ja sam sada super. bar me od danas popodne vise nist ne boli niti m. vise imam, oslo sve u jednom danu.a tebi drzim fige i nadam se najboljem.
mobli bi biti dvojceki.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Darkica

> hello :mah:.. Darkica hvala ti , gle stvarno imamo skoro istu betu!
> a jel ti imaš bliziće ili ?
> 
> Kiarad žao mi je zbog menge..


Nemam...ja imam jednoga pišulinca :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

a super nek je samo dobar mamici i zdrav!  :Smile: 
ja čekam drugu betu bila jutros vaditi..

----------


## Darkica

A ja čekam tvoje novosti :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

beta 1312  :Smile:  dr kaže da ne moram više vaditi betu da je to trudnoća i to lijepa  :Smile: 
još ne mogu vjerovati!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> beta 1312  dr kaže da ne moram više vaditi betu da je to trudnoća i to lijepa 
> još ne mogu vjerovati!


Super beta! Čestitam ti još jednom!
Kad je uzv?

----------


## tikica78

u ponedjeljak ! jedva čekam da vidim koliko ih je?  :Smile:

----------


## artisan

tikice i ovdje ti čestitam :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Darkica

tikice, čestitam! Sada samo polako...

----------


## kiarad

Tikica, sjajne vijesti. cestitam. :Laughing:

----------


## Bluebella

bok svima  :Smile: 
nakon svoje "slovenske" biokemijske odlučila sam pričekati da se promijeni zakon u hrv i krenuti kod doktora L. u IVF centar na slijedeći postupak, pa me zanima dali se kod njega čeka na postupak ili mogu ići u slijedećem ciklusu i dali gnjavi sa nalazima ... ono tipa da ne smiju biti stariji od 3 mj i sl.

----------


## M@tt

Cure bok, evo mi bili kod lucija danas na konzultacijama dalje i on nas odmah dalje gurnuo u akciju.

Ispitali ga svasta (covjek je zakon) predlozili smo mu polustimulirani i slozio se, rekli da pratimo ovulaciju trakicama i da ocito da je nema, on odmah pregledao dragu i iznenadio se. 4 folikula!! Vodeci 18 mm... Veli da je to posljedica pune stimulacije od neuspjesnog ivf-a i da ovulacija jos nije bila te da ce biti ovih dana. Endometrij odlican cak predebeo, 9 mm. Rekao da mu neda vrag mira i odmah me poslo u ljekarnu po dva brevactida i sad je vikend nas.  :Smile:  

Bluebella ne gnjavi ti on uopće sa nalazima, barem nas nije, ali mislim da u biti on ne radi neku veliku frku od toga tako da samo uzmite te koje imate. Ne čeka se kod njega, ali naravno ako si bila u full stimuliranom u Sloveniji on preporuča pričekati do max. 6 mjeseci do sljedeće full stimulacije (tako je kod većine koliko ja znam), ali možeš kombinirati polustimulirane baš kao što smo mi danas dogovorili za dalje. Sve ovisi o tome kako češ prvi put reagirati pa če ti već onda on dalje predložiti što i kako bi bilo dalje najbolje. Ali individualni pristup ti je kod njega zajamčen... sretno  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

Matt, nitko sretniji od mene. Bas super. Ajde sad lijepo na Polnocku, pa na neko fino vino i ....ali ajde, morate se malo opustiti....

----------


## tikica78

Matt super vijesti! Bas mi je drago zbog vas! Evo ja jucer bila kod Lucija imam dvije bebice!

----------


## M@tt

> Matt super vijesti! Bas mi je drago zbog vas! Evo ja jucer bila kod Lucija imam dvije bebice!


Ajmeeeeeeeeeeeeee kako zakon!!! Čestitam...  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

Tikica, cestitam. cestitam cestitam....sjajno. jel to bio polustimulirajuci jel tako?

----------


## Darkica

Matt, odlične vijesti! Pretpostavljala sam da će dr L brzo u daljnu akciju! Odsad ga zovite Speedy Gonzales :Smile:  Have fun this weekend :Smile: 

tikica78, bravooooooooooooooooooooo! Vidiš da beta i nije neko mjerilo za količinu plodova :Smile:  Glavno da je sve u redu i da se i dalje tako nastavi :Smile:  Baš sam happy zbog tebe!!!!

----------


## ivica_k

> Evo ja jucer bila kod Lucija imam dvije bebice!


čestitam, jako mi je drago! :Klap:

----------


## Inesz

Bravo Tikica 78 za dvojkice.  :Smile:  ~~~~~

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Evo ja jucer bila kod Lucija imam dvije bebice!


Čestitam!

----------


## geceta

Cistam informativno i da odmah napomenem da sam procitala samo zadnju stranicu jer nemam bas vremena, koliko cca gdje kod nas dode jedan stimulirani postupak? Na nekim stranicama sam i nasla podatke ali zanima me koliko je vas to kostalo? Ako sam predirektna, isprike

----------


## kiarad

geceta, sam postupak je 9000 i nesto sitno, a mene su lijekovi dosli 8000 kuna jer mi nije bio dosta gonal dva kom dnevno nego tri.

----------


## geceta

ZahvAljujem  :Smile:  kad je tebi rekao ponovno doci?

----------


## kiarad

Geceta, rekao mi da ovaj mjesec malo odmaramo jer sam imala jake bolove a onda da ga zovem kad dode vjestica, samo meni bi to trebalo biti 09.01., a on je do 16.01. na godisnjem i sad ni sama ne znam sto i kako. taman sam se nadala sijecnju jer mi je tad i rodendan i bla bla, kao trideseti pa ce biti sretan i sad izgleda nista. nemam pojma...kaj je tebi tvoj doc rekao, i di uopce ides, zaboravila sam.

----------


## M@tt

> a on je do 16.01. na godisnjem i sad ni sama ne znam sto i kako.


Kiarad nije to sto posto sigurno da je do 16.1. na godišnjem ali mislim da mi je tako rekao. Ne sječam se sad točno. Trebalo bi to provjeriti još točno...

----------


## geceta

Na vv-u sam,njih nema do 9.1.ali mi je rekla svejedno da se cujemo u veljaci a ja pak dobivam krajem mjeseca tako da si nekak mislim tad je i zvat.Tko zna mozda ce mi toliko kasnit da cu dobit pocetkom veljace :Smile:

----------


## magnolija13

Drage cure, možete mi poslati PM u kojoj poliklinici u zagrebu ste radile IVF i koja je cijena? Hvala.

----------


## Bluebella

Imali tko informaciju koja privatna klinika u zagrebu ima PICSI / IMSI postupak ili možda ima u planu uskoro uvesti taj postupak?
(znam za Cito (PICSI / IMSI) i Vinogradsku (PICSI)

hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Mislim da je tiki_a jednom napisala da ga radi i Poliklinika IVF - PICSI, ali nisam 100%...

----------


## Mia Lilly

Vinogradska radi PICSI?!
Ja znam samo za Cito.

----------


## sretna35

tikice prekrasne vijesti čestitam  :Very Happy: 

m@tt želim vas veseli Božić bijeli + još jedno božićno čudo

----------


## M@tt

> tikice prekrasne vijesti čestitam 
> 
> m@tt želim vas veseli Božić bijeli + još jedno božićno čudo


Hvala sretna. Evo bila ovulacija jučer dragoj konačno, nakon ohoho kašnjenja... Pa čemo vidjet sad šta če bit iz toga....

----------


## kiarad

Matt, oho, drzimo fige.

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, oho, drzimo fige.


 :Love:

----------


## vrapcic 30

Poliklinika Vili radi PICSI.

Matt sretno :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

Dakle... ja sam u šoku.... 
zvala sam polikliniku Beta plus, IVF i Vili i raspitivala se za IMSI, PICSI postupak i HBA test.
cure na centrali koju se se javile ne da nisu znale dali rade te postupke i testove nego nisu nikad ni čule kaj je to ni čemu to služi  :Shock: .
U Beta plus su me spojili sa doktoricom koja ne zna ništa o tome  :Shock: , u IVF-u su me spojili sa doktorom koji također nema pojma kakvi su to postupci pa sam jedno 5 min bila na čekanju dok je nešto tipkao po kompu i na kraju mi rekao da nazovem petrovu  :Shock: . A u Viliju nije bilo doktora pa su mi rekli da nazovem iza blagdana i da zapravo ne znaju ništa o tome i nemaju to u cjeniku pa vjerojatno niti ne rade.
Toliko o našim privatnim klinikama, njihovom educiranju i volji.

----------


## ivica_k

> Poliklinika Vili radi PICSI.


znaš li od kada? mi smo bili tamo u 02/11, najavljivali su IMSI, ali nemam povratnu info da je išta od toga zaživjelo

----------


## 1977

Bok, prvi post mi je na forumu, interesira me da li netko ide kod Prof.P.

----------


## geceta

PICSI radi poliklinika Cito u St,nasla tu info na netu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bluebella ne znam kako drugdje ali u Viliju one tete koje rade na šalteru sigurno nisu medicinske struke i ne čudim se da nemaju pojma o tome al da doktori koji rade MPO nisu nikad čuli to je već malo čudno.

----------


## Mali Mimi

1977. bok ja ne razumijem na kog misliš postoji Podobnik, Poljak nisam sigurna koji je od njih prof.

----------


## vrapcic 30

> znaš li od kada? mi smo bili tamo u 02/11, najavljivali su IMSI, ali nemam povratnu info da je išta od toga zaživjelo


Od 11 mjeseca rade.

----------


## vrapcic 30

Eh da još nešto. Ženice koje rade u Viliju na šalteru nisu baš upućene u sve. Najbolje je pitati doktora.

----------


## 1977

Mislim na profesora Maria Podobnika, idem kod njega dugo privatno

----------


## kekis

Cure, jel zna neka kako doktor R. radi za ove blagdane? Jel radi ili je na GO? Hvala!

----------


## geceta

M@tt,kak napredujete?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt,kak napredujete?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Dobro jutro, 

hvala na pitanju geceta. A evo polagano. Draga imala ovulaciju dva dana nakon što se vratili od lučija i nakon što je primila Brevactide. Bio je ovo zabavan Božić, sad nam ostaje samo još čekati i vidjeti da li se primilo šta.  :Grin: 

Držite palčeve, i hvala na vibricama  :Heart:

----------


## Bluebella

> Eh da još nešto. Ženice koje rade u Viliju na šalteru nisu baš upućene u sve. Najbolje je pitati doktora.


nazvala sam doktora R. u Vili i rekao mi je da rade HBA test i IMSI postupak.
Na pitanje o cijeni nisam dobila odgovor, naručit ću se sa iza nove god na konzultacije .

svjedno mi je nepojmljivo da cure koje se javljaju na telefon ne znaju dati osnovne informacije. nisam ih tražila detalje o postupcima, nego samo info dali rade taj postupak ili ne.
o web-ovima pojedinih klinika bolje i da ne pišem jer su preloši!!!

----------


## Charlie

*1977*, nema ovdje na forumu baš puno cura koje su išle kod dr. Podobnika, rijetko se javi netko, a i iskustva baš nisu pozitivna usudila bih se reći. Osobno mislim da je bolje ići kod nekog MPO doktora kojem je MPO osnovna djelatnost (od privatnika: dr. Radončić, dr. Lučinger......).

----------


## 1977

Charlie, voljela bih zato da mi se javi netko tko je kod Podobnika kao i ja bio na ICSI ili IVF da podijelimo iskustva što je vrlo koristan korak za zaključke :Wink: )
I dobre i loše. Ja njega jako volim kao doktora, idem njemu 10 godina isključivo ali imala sam puno problema:vanmaternična prije 12 godina, hashimoto i sada anembrionalna a imala sam u prvome postupku MPO 12 kvalitetnih jj prije mjesec dana pa bih voljela samo podijeliti iskustva i pitanja s nekim tko ide k njemu jer sam nova u svemu ovome a ne želim doktora daviti s milijun pitanja,
NPR: naručena sam i ovaj ciklus na punkciju JEDNE jajne stanice bez stimulacija a imam 6 zaleđenih od prije mjesec i pol, pa me strah opet ići na opću anesteziju ako imam zaleđene stanice.....da li se to nekome dogodilo? 
Zaista sam čula hrpu lijepih stvari o doktorima koje ti spominješ ali ne kanim mijenjati sistem dok se ne pokaže da je nešto trulo....svi znamo da je MPO sreća ali smatram da je dosta i u iskustvima ma koliko ona subjektivna bila.

----------


## crna ovca

Moram izjaviti svoje negodovanje na ovaj grupni topic, puno je bolje bilo kada je svaka privatna klinika bila zasebno! Tesko se snaci i sve procitati. Nadam se da se nitko nece naljutiti.

----------


## Charlie

*1977* sve mi je jasno, svatko odlučuje za sebe, nadam se da će ti se javiti netko pa da podijelite iskustva. Ja sam pričala samo s bivšim pacijenticama prof. P. i to u čekaonicama drugih liječnika pa su moja saznanja em iz druge ruke, em vjerojatno pristrana (uz pretpostavku da su s razlogom promijenile dr). 

Vezano za ovo pitanje zamrznutih js i svježe js, prvo, zamrzavanje js je prilično eksperimentalna metoda i u svijetu i kod nas (dosta smo pisale o tome u kontekstu novog zakona pa ako te zanima pretraži) i rezultati su vrlo slabi. Sa svježom js imaš sigurno bolje šanse za uspjeh iako prirodnjaci imaju znatno nižu stopu uspjeha od stimuliranih postupaka (red veličina cca 10-15% vs 25-30%). U svakom slučaju mislim da je pozitivno što će ti punktirati svježu stanicu, a uz to ako odmrznu i oplode i neku smrznutu, super. Ali ne vidim zašto bi za punkciju jedne js trebala opću anesteziju - ja to uvijek radim na živo, ili uz koktel lijekova protiv bolova, a imala sam puno prirodnjaka, nije strašno.

----------


## 1977

Nažalost, to je izbor doktora, ne moj. On inzistira jer imam već ožiljkaka od operacije slijepog crijeva i vanmaternične trudnoće da to radimo pod općom jer misli da sam puno bolova prošla....dovoljno po njegovom sudu...ne znam, nije mene strah od opće anestezije nego komplikacija i bolova nakon punkcije, a sve to za samo jednu js...lakše mi pretrpiti operaciju kada znam da će izvaditi 12 kao prošli puta prije mjesec i pol..

----------


## RuzicaSB

Sretna vam Nova 2012 i neka nam donese sto vise bebica!!

----------


## Charlie

*1977* ne boj se punkcije 1 js, nema kasnije posebnih bolova, samo boc i gotovo, ja poslije odem radit! Malo prvih pol sata osjećam protisak u maternici i to je to. Neusporedivo sa stimuliranim i punkcijom 10-tak i više js. Sretno, možda ti baš prirodnjak donese sreću, mnogima je!

----------


## Charlie

I btw i dalje mislim da je opća anestezija za 1 js kako da kažem...pretjerana...iako ja ne podnosim bol i za najmanju stvar kod zubara tražim injekciju, za 3js sam prvi put uzela isto opću, drugi put nisam htjela, vjeruj mi da je punkcija jedne js skroz izdrživa jer bol traje svega par sekundi, dok opća anestezija ima svoje rizike. No, ako doktor inzistira...on valjda zna zašto.

----------


## spodoba

i meni se cini da je pretjerano da za jednu stanicu dobijes punkciju - koliko vidim da podobnik voli naplatiti sve..pa tako i anesteziju..
ja sam u prva dva postupka odbila anesteziju i proslo je sasvim u redu. zadnji put sam imala pred sami postupak dvije punkcije cisti, pa na kraju i samu punkciju 5js i jos nednog malog folikulcica koji nije uspio narasti..dakle 6 pikanja po jajnicima.
i ja imam velike zaralice od slijepog crijeva, tolike da je desni jajnik malte ne ugusen od tih zaraslica..opet nije bolilo u toj mjeri. strecne te taj trenutak, a pikanje tih pojedinih cista je trajalo par sekundi. 
sretnoo!

----------


## 1977

Hvala cure, pretpostavljam da bol nije neizdrživa ali je inzistirao i prošli puta, sretno s vašim rezultatima, neka ova godina bude najuspješnija svima  :Wink:

----------


## spodoba

> Hvala cure, pretpostavljam da bol nije neizdrživa ali je inzistirao i prošli puta, sretno s vašim rezultatima, neka ova godina bude najuspješnija svima


i ovi u DE su inzistirali, ali ja sam odbila  :Smile:  ..razmisljala sam ako velika vecina njih u HR ide bez anestezije, nece biti bed ni za mene, pogotovo sto se radilo od 5-6 folikla. 
nadam se da nece biti sljedeceg puta, ali ako bude..
naravno da je njima lakse raditi s uspavanim pacijentima nego kad je netko u budnom stanju..k tome jos i zarade.
sretno!

----------


## geceta

> *1977* ne boj se punkcije 1 js, nema kasnije posebnih bolova, samo boc i gotovo, ja poslije odem radit! Malo prvih pol sata osjećam protisak u maternici i to je to. Neusporedivo sa stimuliranim i punkcijom 10-tak i više js. Sretno, možda ti baš prirodnjak donese sreću, mnogima je!


Hh,bas tako,ja sam ih imala 10js,bez ikakve anestezije

----------


## M@tt

> Dobro jutro, 
> 
> hvala na pitanju geceta. A evo polagano. Draga imala ovulaciju dva dana nakon što se vratili od lučija i nakon što je primila Brevactide. Bio je ovo zabavan Božić, sad nam ostaje samo još čekati i vidjeti da li se primilo šta. 
> 
> Držite palčeve, i hvala na vibricama


Evo samo da javim da nije uspjelo ni sad odmah ciklus nakon neuspješnog ivf-a, (bila 4 folikula) draga dobila danas baš, tako da se naša borba nastavlja dalje. A šta češ...  :Sad: 
Vjerojatno čemo na polustimulirani u 2. mjesecu...

sretno svima i evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kome treba...

----------


## Charlie

*M@tt* glavu gore...bit će! Sretno u veljači!

----------


## anica68

znate li drage moje jeli CITO obnovio ugovor sa HZZO ili to odpada s novom vlasti? bilo je govora da neće biti obnove ugovora

----------


## M@tt

Jel zna netko možda do kad je luči na godišnjem? hvala

----------


## geceta

> Evo samo da javim da nije uspjelo ni sad odmah ciklus nakon neuspješnog ivf-a, (bila 4 folikula) draga dobila danas baš, tako da se naša borba nastavlja dalje. A šta češ... 
> Vjerojatno čemo na polustimulirani u 2. mjesecu...
> 
> sretno svima i evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kome treba...


znaci one moje vibrice nisu uspjele?  :Sad:  
ja onda navijam za veljaču! tad bi i mi trebali opet. mi i mačke :D ne dajte se, iskoristili ste stimulaciju najviše i najbolje što ste mogli, dali ste sve od sebe i zato nema predbacivanja. Sljedeći put morate uspjeti!  :Love:

----------


## M@tt

> znaci one moje vibrice nisu uspjele?  
> ja onda navijam za veljaču! tad bi i mi trebali opet. mi i mačke :D ne dajte se, iskoristili ste stimulaciju najviše i najbolje što ste mogli, dali ste sve od sebe i zato nema predbacivanja. Sljedeći put morate uspjeti!


Nažalost nisu draga.  :Sad:   Ali hvala ti na njima...  :Love: 

Ništa, idemo dalje u borbu...

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Jel zna netko možda do kad je luči na godišnjem? hvala


Mislim da je netko napisao da je do 9.1. na go.

----------


## piki

Pozdrav svima! Ja sam relativno nova u svemu tome pa trebam par savjeta. Spremamo se na potpomognutu, ali s obzirom na moje godine (38 g.) idemo privatno. Baš ovih dana mislim dogovoriti konzultacije i pregled u poliklinici IVF Zg. Imate li kakva iskustva (dobra, loša, ikakva) s njima? Unaprijed hvala i sretno svima u novim borbama u 2012 :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

> Jel zna netko možda do kad je luči na godišnjem? hvala


Do 16.01., provjereno


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zlatta

piki, dobrodošla, brzo otišla na trudničke forume... :Smile: 

ja sam bila jedan postupak u ivf poliklinici kod dr.Š. i mogu reći da mi je taj postupak bio najbezbolniji i tu sam se osjećala najbolje, daju ti vremena za sve koliko ti treba, bez užurbanosti kao na drugim mjestima    ... tako da ti mogu reći samo najbolje

----------


## M@tt

> Do 16.01., provjereno
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hvala Gabi... Znaci sljedeci ciklus startamo dalje...

----------


## piki

> piki, dobrodošla, brzo otišla na trudničke forume...


Hvala Zlatta, riječi ti se pozlatile :Smile:  Pitala sam jer vidim da se jako malo piše o IVF poliklinici pa provjeravam! Sutra zovem.

----------


## ivana101

Cure samo jedno pitanje.....ako je koja od vas išla na uklanjanje polipa na maternici, nakon koliko vremena od uklanjanja ste išle u novi postupak? Hvala unaprijed!!!!!

----------


## malena19

> Pozdrav svima! Ja sam relativno nova u svemu tome pa trebam par savjeta. Spremamo se na potpomognutu, ali s obzirom na moje godine (38 g.) idemo privatno. Baš ovih dana mislim dogovoriti konzultacije i pregled u poliklinici IVF Zg. Imate li kakva iskustva (dobra, loša, ikakva) s njima? Unaprijed hvala i sretno svima u novim borbama u 2012


ja nazalost imam jako lose iskustvo s njima. Kad jos nismo znali u cemu je problem tamo sam kod dr S. bila na prvom pregledu i dragi na prvom sp i moje iskustvo je da su jako neprofesionalni i slampavi. Napisat cu samo da su me krivo ljecili (ovo imam na papiru - da ne bi pomislila da je to moje misljenje) i na taj nacin mi potrosili skoro 6 mjeseci, a ako te zanimaju detalji javi mi se privatnom porukom.

Ja sam ih nakon te greske prekrizila i krenula na VV sa namjerom da se "upisem na listu" i paralelno isla u Vili kod dr R sa cilje da odradim postupak dok cekam red na VV. Na kraju sam zbog godisnjih na VV dosla na red za postupak u isto vrijeme kad mi je dr R rekao da dodjem pa sam svoj prvi i dobitni postupak odradila na VV, a sad trudnocu vodim kod dr R.

Mislim da su ti konzultacije kod dr R (znaci bez UZV, da ti pogleda tvoje nalaze i da svoje misljenje) 100kn pa ti je mozda opcija i da odes kod oba dr-a i vidis koji ce ti bolje "sjesti".

Stogod izaberes zelim ti puno puno srece!!!!

----------


## medeni.angel

on je do 9.1.2012 god na godisnjem jer ja sam isto njegov pacijent....

----------


## medeni.angel

Pozdrav
i ja sam nova ovdje i imam 37god i ja sam jako zadovljna sa ekipom iz IVF centra iako nisam uspjela ostati trudna u 12mj iako sam se toplo nadala uspjehu i dalje cu ici kod njih u kliniku jer su ok i jako puno pomognu razgovorom sa pacijentima.. jedva cekam da krenem opet iako se svaki put bojim neuspjeha...ali svanut ce i nama svima taj dan :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

> Pozdrav
> i ja sam nova ovdje i imam 37god i ja sam jako zadovljna sa ekipom iz IVF centra iako nisam uspjela ostati trudna u 12mj iako sam se toplo nadala uspjehu i dalje cu ici kod njih u kliniku jer su ok i jako puno pomognu razgovorom sa pacijentima.. jedva cekam da krenem opet iako se svaki put bojim neuspjeha...ali svanut ce i nama svima taj dan


haj medena..sjecam te se iz cekaone..stimulirali ste sa merionalom..jel tako? žao mi je što ovaj put nije uspjelo  :Sad:  
sretno za nove pokušaje!!

ja sam iz navikane zemlje švabije došla kod lučija i isto sam više nego zadovoljna..kako god na kraju završilo..mirna sam jer znam da su L i njegov team savjesno učinili sve što je bilo potrebno..ok, nemirna u očekivanju bete..haha, ali da i bude negativna, znam da nije zbog lošeg tretmana - a to baš ne mogu tvrditi za prva dva postupka u DE.

----------


## ivana101

> Pozdrav
> i ja sam nova ovdje i imam 37god i ja sam jako zadovljna sa ekipom iz IVF centra iako nisam uspjela ostati trudna u 12mj iako sam se toplo nadala uspjehu i dalje cu ici kod njih u kliniku jer su ok i jako puno pomognu razgovorom sa pacijentima.. jedva cekam da krenem opet iako se svaki put bojim neuspjeha...ali svanut ce i nama svima taj dan


Potpisujem sve što si navela....ni nama nije uspjelo u 12.mj, ali hoće......

----------


## spodoba

> beta je 3.3[/B], dakle nismo uspjeli pa me zanima ako mi mozes reci sto ce mi L. sada probati i sto obicno radi jer nisam ga jos zvala, strah me da se ne dere na mene jer sam radila betu* 12.dan*


kiarad, dakle vadila si betu 5-6 dana nakon zadnjeg bostera?

----------


## medeni.angel

Hy spodoba....sad mi je srcu lakse kad znam da ima jos netko sa mnom....bas mi je drago da se mozemo ovako dopisivati i dijeliti svoje probleme....meni je L rekao da cemo sad probati sa novom terapijom pa se nadam uspjehu...

----------


## M@tt

> Hy spodoba....sad mi je srcu lakse kad znam da ima jos netko sa mnom....bas mi je drago da se mozemo ovako dopisivati i dijeliti svoje probleme....meni je L rekao da cemo sad probati sa novom terapijom pa se nadam uspjehu...


Evo i mi smo tu. Ni nama nije uspijelo, dodushe u 11. mjesecu smo bili.... Dogovorili polustimulirani s dr.L. u veljači sad...

sretno svima

----------


## spodoba

> Hy spodoba....sad mi je srcu lakse kad znam da ima jos netko sa mnom....bas mi je drago da se mozemo ovako dopisivati i dijeliti svoje probleme....meni je L rekao da cemo sad probati sa novom terapijom pa se nadam uspjehu...


u koji biste protokol isli? koliko ste dobili JS/embrija s merionalima?

----------


## medeni.angel

Nismo se jos nista dogovorili konkretno za dalje....ja sam samo najavila da bih opet krenula u 2mj jer nemogu prije niti bas zbog posla a ni financijski...
Sa Merinonalom (38ampula) i Suprefakt sprej imala sam 8JS....3 su mi trebala biti vracena ali s obzirom na moju situaciju uspjeli su mi vratiti samo 2 u lijevu stranu maternice a u desnu jednostavno nije htjelo proci pa su odustali...
Sretno sa rezultatima.... :Very Happy:

----------


## kiarad

Spodoba, vadila sam betu 14 dan nakon transfer, sorrt ali ja ne znam kaj je boster. Ak mogu jos kako pomoci reci...

----------


## spodoba

kiarad, mislim na brevactid..vjerovatno si ga dobila na dan transfera, pa onda na 3. i 7. dan nakon transfera...? to su bosteri koji potpomazu ugnjezdjenje, a mogu se odraziti na test ili betu.
tvoj beta je bila mala, stoga pitam za bostere, tj. brevactid.

----------


## medeni.angel

ja sam radila betu tocno kako mi je dr L napisao.....primala sam isto tri inekcije brevactida i jos jednu koja se cuva u hladnjaku zaboravila sam ime...moja beta je bila jadna 1,95..pa me zanima ovo sto je napisala Spodoba kako se bosteri odrazuju na betu...jer do sad nisam nikada ove inekcije primala pa nisam bas upucena u to sve a nisam stigla istraziti...

----------


## sbonetic

*Pipi* ja sam pacijent IVF poliklinike imam samo pozitivne riječi za njih!!! U potpisu je moj rezultat!!!
Samo pitaj na pp šta te interesira!!!

----------


## spodoba

ja bi trebala vaditi danas, ali je ovdje praznik...

ali evo linka o razgradnji HCG-a, primjer za 10 000 UI
http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi.../2294/DEG446F1

----------


## medeni.angel

Spodoba 
Drzim fige da ti bude vveeelikkkkaaaa beta i da budes najsretnija na svijetu!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## piki

*Malena i Sbonetic* hvala na odgovoru!* Malena* želim ti školsku trudnoću i vibram ~~~~~~~~~ 
*Sbonetic* stvarno mi je drago zbog tebe :Smile: 
Ne znam što da mislim! Imam dogovoreni prvi pregled i konzultacije na IVF  polik. u pon. pa ćemo vidjeti. Preporučeno nam je AIH zbog specifične situacije (MMove bolesti i terapije) sa mnom valjda sve OK pa mislim da je čak i svejedno gdje to radimo ali ipak se raspitujem.

----------


## piki

> ja bi trebala vaditi danas, ali je ovdje praznik...


~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

----------


## kiarad

Spodoba, aha. meni je zadnji brevac. dao 3.dan i onda je rekao da vise ne jer sam bila jako napuhnuta.

----------


## Argente

> Cure samo jedno pitanje.....ako je koja od vas išla na uklanjanje polipa na maternici, nakon koliko vremena od uklanjanja ste išle u novi postupak? Hvala unaprijed!!!!!


*ivana101*, ja sam ga uklanjala u 12/11, a za postupak sam predbilježena u 03/12...dakle, predviđena pauza je cca 3 mjeseca

----------


## vedre

spodoba jeli danas beta?

----------


## tiki_a

pipi, i ja imam samo pohvale za Pol. IVF, na žalost potpis je takav kakav je jer sam teška kategorija  :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

> spodoba jeli danas beta?


spodoba je trebala vaditi betu jucer, ali je bio praznik. vikendom isto ne mogu..dakle trebala bi cekati ponedjeljak. medjutim, nepromisljeno sam u cetvrtak  pisnula test u cetvrtak (15dpo i 13dpt) i crtica je bila blijeda, ali prezentna. vjerovatno ostatak brevactida. jucer je crtica bila blijedja u odnosu na cetvrtak, a danas je nema. tako da ni beta ne bude pozitivna. da trudnoce ima pa makar i biokemijske, crta bi trebala biti barem malo svjetlija. to je test koji reagira na hcg 10IU.

----------


## vedre

ajoj spodoba,razumin te,ali isto pričekaj ponediljak pa da budeš sigurna.inače,sve vas sa niskim amh pratim posebno...i vaša pobjeda je i moja :Smile: .nedaj se draga.dosta ih je uspilo sa našim dijagnozama,pa ćemo i mi jednom.

----------


## M@tt

> spodoba je trebala vaditi betu jucer, ali je bio praznik. vikendom isto ne mogu..dakle trebala bi cekati ponedjeljak. medjutim, nepromisljeno sam u cetvrtak  pisnula test u cetvrtak (15dpo i 13dpt) i crtica je bila blijeda, ali prezentna. vjerovatno ostatak brevactida. jucer je crtica bila blijedja u odnosu na cetvrtak, a danas je nema. tako da ni beta ne bude pozitivna. da trudnoce ima pa makar i biokemijske, crta bi trebala biti barem malo svjetlija. to je test koji reagira na hcg 10IU.


zoro to si ti??  :Smile: 

A bash mi je žao.... Bude sljedeći put uspijelo kod njega sigurno. Isto kao i nama....  :Love:

----------


## piki

> pipi, i ja imam samo pohvale za Pol. IVF, na žalost potpis je takav kakav je jer sam teška kategorija


  :Heart:  Navijam i za tebe ~~~~~~~ i teška kategorija uspijeva s vremenom!

----------


## ivana101

> *ivana101*, ja sam ga uklanjala u 12/11, a za postupak sam predbilježena u 03/12...dakle, predviđena pauza je cca 3 mjeseca


Hvala ti na odgovoru!!!!!!

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala piki (pipi  :Embarassed: ). Sretno i tebi, bez obzira gdje krenula!

----------


## spodoba

18dpo i 16dpt, popisan 4.minus...koristila clear blue. uz dogovor L prekidam s utricima.  ajmo dalje  :Wink:

----------


## piki

> 18dpo i 16dpt, popisan 4.minus...koristila clear blue. uz dogovor L prekidam s utricima.  ajmo dalje


Spodoba,  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## medeni.angel

Bas mi je zao sto nisi uspjela...Spodoba
Vidimo se opet u cekaonici nadam se.....Kad planiras opet ici na postupak????
Ostalim drzim fige za uspjeh

----------


## kiarad

matt, daj mi se javi privatnom porukom, mene nesto zeza

----------


## M@tt

> matt, daj mi se javi privatnom porukom, mene nesto zeza


evo odmah...

----------


## spodoba

> Bas mi je zao sto nisi uspjela...Spodoba
> Vidimo se opet u cekaonici nadam se.....Kad planiras opet ici na postupak????
> Ostalim drzim fige za uspjeh


drustvo, drugi put vise srece  :Smile: 
moram se sa njim dogovoriti..vjerovatno travanj ili svibanj ako cu se drzati 3mjesecne pauze da bi isla u polustmulirani..
a ti? kad cete opet?

----------


## medeni.angel

Pozdrav

Planiram u 3mj tako sam i sa dr L dogovorila na brzinu preko telefona,moj jedini problem su vise financije pa zato moram odgadati inace isla bih odmah ponovo,sto se tice posla imaju za sada tolerancije i nestvaraju mi problem.
Nadam se Spodoba da ces uspjeti sljedeci put,meni se javila zena sa istim slucajem maternice i rodila je 4djece prirodnim putem pa mi je ulila veliku nadu da cu i ja uspjeti jednom...

----------


## spodoba

ima nade medena  :Zaljubljen: , samo izgleda da nam ne smije faliti strpljenja.
nisam htjela L daviti za vrijeme njegovog godisnjeg, ali sljedeci tjedan cu ga svakako kontaktirati..
ja sam za ovaj postupak imala dugo izbivanje od kuce i kombinirala sam godisnji, naradjene sate i home office. no ove godine si to organizatorski vise ne mogu priustiti, stoga bi ga pitiala da prava dva UZ odradim ovdje..tako da dodjem najranije 3dc ili jos bolje 5dc, dakle dva dana nakon pocetka stimulacije.

----------


## kiarad

Drage cure, ide li netko sutra kod dr. L? Ili barem ovaj tjedan?

----------


## M@tt

> Drage cure, ide li netko sutra kod dr. L? Ili barem ovaj tjedan?


Kiarad mi možda idemo ovaj tjedan. Nije još sigurno ali ako idemo rado čemo pomoći ako trebaš šta....

----------


## kiarad

ma ne trebam, nego ni sama ne znam kaj da radim. danas sam ga trebala zvati, rekao je prvi dan m, samo ja nikak nisam na ziher kad znam da ce me staviti u polustimul. a sad niti imam love za to niti nisam bas ziher.

----------


## M@tt

> ma ne trebam, nego ni sama ne znam kaj da radim. danas sam ga trebala zvati, rekao je prvi dan m, samo ja nikak nisam na ziher kad znam da ce me staviti u polustimul. a sad niti imam love za to niti nisam bas ziher.


Ček nisam skužio, i zašto onda pitaš ako tko ide kod njega? Pa niko te ne može prisiliti na nešto što ne želiš pa ni on. Ak nemaš love, nemaš love. Šta sad?? Nije to smak svijeta. Nazoveš ga lijepo i kažeš tak i tak i gotovo, da češ mu se javiti kada češ biti spremna za dalje i to je to... Ni prva ni zadnja, vjeruj mi....

sretno

----------


## kiarad

Matt, ponekad nam u zivotu trebaju i neki drugi ljudi reci sto i kako jer se covjek umori. htjela sam samo provjerit jel se vratio dr.L sa godisnjeg....

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, ponekad nam u zivotu trebaju i neki drugi ljudi reci sto i kako jer se covjek umori. htjela sam samo provjerit jel se vratio dr.L sa godisnjeg....


Vratio se....

----------


## Elena 85

Pozdrav dragi moji,evo i ja se ponovo vracam,nakon puno losih dogadaja sto su mi  se 
zaredali,planiramo polustimulirani ovaj mj,samo sto meni kasni vec 5 dana ,pa neznam
dali je to normalno ,ovo mi je drugi ciklus nakon stimuliranog,pa ako je netko imao slicno
iskustvo,prva nakon negativne bete je dosla na vrijeme

----------


## Bluebella

> Pozdrav dragi moji,evo i ja se ponovo vracam,nakon puno losih dogadaja sto su mi  se 
> zaredali,planiramo polustimulirani ovaj mj,samo sto meni kasni vec 5 dana ,pa neznam
> dali je to normalno ,ovo mi je drugi ciklus nakon stimuliranog,pa ako je netko imao slicno
> iskustvo,prva nakon negativne bete je dosla na vrijeme


meni je kasnila ravno tjedan dana prva nakon stimuliranog, u petak čekam drugu ali mislim da će i ta kasniti... čitala sam negdje da je to normalno!

----------


## Elena 85

hvala ti bluebella na brzom odg,znaci to je normalno,nista samo ostaje cekanje,bas sad
kad jedva cekamo poceti novi postupak...

----------


## M@tt

> hvala ti bluebella na brzom odg,znaci to je normalno,nista samo ostaje cekanje,bas sad
> kad jedva cekamo poceti novi postupak...


Normalno je Elena, mojoj dragoj kasnila 6 dana nakon neuspjelog ivf-a. Di ste u postupku inače?

----------


## Elena 85

M@tt mi smo ti kod Dr. Lucija isto,ako se ne varam i vi ste,sad bi trebali probati polustimulirani,u 11 smo imali stimulirani ali nazalost nije uspjelo.

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt mi smo ti kod Dr. Lucija isto,ako se ne varam i vi ste,sad bi trebali probati polustimulirani,u 11 smo imali stimulirani ali nazalost nije uspjelo.


Sve isto ko i kod nas. Full stimulirani u 11. mjesecu, i sad u veljači polustimulirani sa klomićima plus par gonala. Možda smo se i vidjeli u čekaonici.  :Smile: 

sretno

----------


## Elena 85

> Sve isto ko i kod nas. Full stimulirani u 11. mjesecu, i sad u veljači polustimulirani sa klomićima plus par gonala. Možda smo se i vidjeli u čekaonici. 
> 
> sretno


sigurno jesmo,znam da smo u isto vrijeme bili kod lucija,da te pitam koliko se placa  polustimulirani  ako znas ,i koliko su klomifeni,meni bilo neugodno pitati dr.preko telefona .

----------


## kiarad

Elena, eto i meni je tako bilo. kasnila mi 7 dana, to je normalno.

----------


## kiarad

matt, vidim da pises da idete na klomifen i gonal, jel ti to luci rekao i koji dan pocinjete sa klomifenima, ajde javi please...nikako da ga ne nazovem a sutra mi je vec 3.dan....ne mogu skupiti hrabrosti. nemoj me spotat.

----------


## Elena 85

> matt, vidim da pises da idete na klomifen i gonal, jel ti to luci rekao i koji dan pocinjete sa klomifenima, ajde javi please...nikako da ga ne nazovem a sutra mi je vec 3.dan....ne mogu skupiti hrabrosti. nemoj me spotat.


kiarad ,ja mislim da sa klomifenima pocinjes 3.dc ili 5 dan,ali nisam sigurna,

----------


## kiarad

elena, pila sam ja klomifene od 5.dana samo ne znam kako luci to radi jel od 3.dana ili 5.dana...a sutra mi je 3.dan i ja nikako da ga nazovem. jer me svi tjeraju da ga zovem, a s obzirom da me je zadnji postupak bolio do stanja iznemoglosti nisam sigurna koliko to sad mogu izdrzat i na koncu cijele balade dobila sam takve migrene da su ti hormoni totalno poludili.

----------


## Elena 85

znam draga pratila sam tvoje probleme jer smo u isto vrijeme isle,i ja sam sa gonalima  sest puta na hitnoj zavrsavala,sad me tjesi jedino to da su klomifeni blazi oblik pa se nadam da necu imati takve probleme,ti draga najbolje znas kako se osjecas i dali si spremna psihicki na to,ako nisi,bolje pricekaj zbog sebe,iako bi ja voljela da ides ,ali ti sama znas najbolje,sretno!

----------


## kiarad

zakaj bi ti voljela da ja idem?

----------


## Elena 85

> zakaj bi ti voljela da ja idem?


jer idem i ja ,prosli put nam ni jednoj nije uspjelo,pa mozda sad budemo imale vise srece.

----------


## kiarad

aha, samo sam to htjela cuti to je tak krasno. mozda bi mogle i na kavu pa da se jadamo jedna drugoj jer mene moje frendice gledaju kao vanzemaljca i rekla sam sama sebi da o tome necu pricat ali ono zensko lajavo u meni mi neda biti tiho.zovem sutra lucija samo zato jer sam volila i santa barbari onu detektivku elenu. eto, inace sam skroz normalna osoba samo me sad nekaj puknulo.hvala ti!

----------


## Elena 85

> aha, samo sam to htjela cuti to je tak krasno. mozda bi mogle i na kavu pa da se jadamo jedna drugoj jer mene moje frendice gledaju kao vanzemaljca i rekla sam sama sebi da o tome necu pricat ali ono zensko lajavo u meni mi neda biti tiho.zovem sutra lucija samo zato jer sam volila i santa barbari onu detektivku elenu. eto, inace sam skroz normalna osoba samo me sad nekaj puknulo.hvala ti!


to se cekalo draga ,samo naprijed,hehe p.s a i obecala si mi onaj rucak ako nam uspije,pa ako nista onda kavica ako nam se poklope termini posjeta,javi sta kaze Luci sutra i sretno...

----------


## kiarad

da tocno. platim ja sto ruckova samo da bude pozitivno. nakon toliko negativnih beta ja mislim da kad bude plus da me bude slagiralo.javim sto je bilo...hvala jos jednom.

----------


## M@tt

> matt, vidim da pises da idete na klomifen i gonal, jel ti to luci rekao i koji dan pocinjete sa klomifenima, ajde javi please...nikako da ga ne nazovem a sutra mi je vec 3.dan....ne mogu skupiti hrabrosti. nemoj me spotat.


Draga kiarad, pa šta bi te špotao?? Sve bude u redu na kraju sa nama, budeš vidla...  :Love:  

Rekao nam je još prošli put dok smo bili kod njega da nije bio baš zadovoljan sa odazivom drage na full stimulaciju te da bi on probao sad polustimulirani jer bude možda baš to dobitno, i rekao nam neka mu se javimo. Nismo ga kasnije još zvali s obzirom da idemo u veljači tj. sredinom veljače bi bio prvi pregled... A i iskreno da se još malo novaca skupi do onda...  :Grin:

----------


## M@tt

> sigurno jesmo,znam da smo u isto vrijeme bili kod lucija,da te pitam koliko se placa  polustimulirani  ako znas ,i koliko su klomifeni,meni bilo neugodno pitati dr.preko telefona .


Može kava sljedeći put? He he... 

Cca 10.000 Kn plus minus. Ovisi o broju klomifena i gonala. Joj sad se ne sječam koliko je točno kutija klomifena bila ali znam da mi teta tamo u ljekarni pokraj lučija rekla da ako draga donese recept u roku 6 dana od lokalnog gina da nam vraća novce koje smo dali za klomifen jer su na listi hzzo-a, pa bi bilo dobro da odeš do gina da ti prepiše recept za njih...

----------


## M@tt

> aha, samo sam to htjela cuti to je tak krasno. mozda bi mogle i na kavu pa da se jadamo jedna drugoj* jer mene moje frendice gledaju kao vanzemaljca* i rekla sam sama sebi da o tome necu pricat ali ono zensko lajavo u meni mi neda biti tiho.zovem sutra lucija samo zato jer sam volila i santa barbari onu detektivku elenu. eto, inace sam skroz normalna osoba samo me sad nekaj puknulo.hvala ti!


Kiarad onda ti to nisu prave frendice... vjeruj mi... Moja draga ima punu potporu onih cura kojima je rekla i priča sa njima o tome sasvim normalno i daju joj podršku tako da ne znam kakve su onda to frendice ako su takve prema tebi...

Nego, i mi se ubacujemo onda na tu kavu s obzirom da čemo bit skupa u postupku očito... 

sretno cure...  :Love:  sretno nam svima

----------


## Charlie

Polustimulirani kod dr. L dodje 6500 kuna. Klomifen oko 100 kuna kutija (ali moze na recept), Gonali u takvom protokolu idu par komada (oko 200 kn je jedan). Klomifena ima 10 u pakiranju, meni je jedna kutija bila dosta. Sretno Matt, Elena i kiarad!

----------


## Elena 85

Hvala ti Charlie na odgovoru,M@tt  onda  dogovoreno za grupnu  kavicu :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

matt, ma te frendice nemaju ni decke pa me ne mogu razumijeti, daleko od toga da nisu potpora ali jedna me zvala neki dan da pita sto je to beta? tak da ne kuze svi nas problem. nekak mi je lakse sa vama. I da, naravno kava moze, ja bi da se svi nademo i druzimo. To bi bilo tak super.
Vjerujem duboko vjerujem da mi koji nemamo neki konkretno dijagnosticirani problem sa radom na sebi i dobrim vibrama pomazemo jedni drugima. Hvala Mattu jako jako jer uz razne izmijene poruka mi je puno pomogao. Daj se ljudi javite kad idete u Zgb pa mozemo stvarno se malo i podruziti. laku noc!

----------


## medeni.angel

Vidim da smo skoro svi kod dr Lucija i sretna sam da jedan nacin jer vidim da nisam sama u tome svemu....izgleda da je on savrsen dr kad imamo svi velikog povjerenja..
Zelim vam svima ono sto najvise zelite i da uspijete u tome... :Very Happy: 
Jedino sto sam iz price zakljucila da ste skoro svi bili na Gonalima i Klomifenu(u Bj ) se nema za kupiti....ja sam bila na Merionalima i sprej Suprefact...jel zna netko razliku u tim ljekovima....Pošto smo u 12mj imali betu 0 ,preko tel mi je rekao da cemo mjenjati sljedeci put terapiju....

----------


## jo1974

pošto vi idete kod lučija a kod njega je praksa da ide suprefactom ,ja imam malo više od pola bočice pa ako nekome treba poklanjam.

----------


## M@tt

> Vjerujem duboko vjerujem da mi koji nemamo neki konkretno dijagnosticirani problem sa radom na sebi i dobrim vibrama pomazemo jedni drugima. Hvala Mattu jako jako jer uz razne izmijene poruka mi je puno pomogao. Daj se ljudi javite kad idete u Zgb pa mozemo stvarno se malo i podruziti. laku noc!


Ova godina je naša vidjet češ...  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## kiarad

Matt, rijeci ti se pozlatile.
elena samo sam ti htjela reci da sam bila danas kod L. i od sutra krecemo sa klomifenima. 
Kaj se tice jo1974, nemam pojma za ove druge lijekove i ja sam bila samo na klomifenu i gonalima. jedino kako ti mogu pomoci da ti ja to kupim u zagrebu pa ti posaljem po prijatelju u bj. ne znam kako drugo da ti pomognem. imam jednog frenda s kojim radim, dolazi skoro svaki 5 dan u zgb a zivi u bjelovaru. pa ak mogu pomoci javi.

----------


## Elena 85

super kiaraid ja jos nisam dobila i jedva cekam da i ja pocnem vise,znaci kod lucija se 5.dan krece sa klomifenima?

----------


## Elena 85

> Vidim da smo skoro svi kod dr Lucija i sretna sam da jedan nacin jer vidim da nisam sama u tome svemu....izgleda da je on savrsen dr kad imamo svi velikog povjerenja..
> Zelim vam svima ono sto najvise zelite i da uspijete u tome...
> Jedino sto sam iz price zakljucila da ste skoro svi bili na Gonalima i Klomifenu(u Bj ) se nema za kupiti....ja sam bila na Merionalima i sprej Suprefact...jel zna netko razliku u tim ljekovima....Pošto smo u 12mj imali betu 0 ,preko tel mi je rekao da cemo mjenjati sljedeci put terapiju....


Medeni angel dali si i ti kod lucija,ako jesi zasto si ne kupis gonale ili sta ti bude trebalo u onoj maloj ljekarni blizu klinike,tamo imas sve,ja sam tako i jos trazis R 1 na ime i mozes dobiti nekakav povrat iz zdravstvenog,tako sam ja sve skupila racune pa bi ovih dana trebala odnjet da vidim koliko refundiraju, sretno

----------


## geceta

> Kiarad onda ti to nisu prave frendice... vjeruj mi... Moja draga ima punu potporu onih cura kojima je rekla i priča sa njima o tome sasvim normalno i daju joj podršku tako da ne znam kakve su onda to frendice ako su takve prema tebi...
> 
> Nego, i mi se ubacujemo onda na tu kavu s obzirom da čemo bit skupa u postupku očito... 
> 
> sretno cure...  sretno nam svima


eh, Matt, i ja sam ti nedavno nesto slicno spomenula na pp. Totalno te razumijem, Kiarad, dozivjeli smo vrlo puno i previse slicnih situacija i drzanja i to ne samo od strane bliskih prijateljica vec i prijatelja i svasta nesto. Tako da kad god, samo se javi na private. I koliko sam skuzila, nekako sam ti po km ja najblize.  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

elena, meni je sutra 4.dan i rekao da pocnem piti dvije dnevno i onda u utorak na kontrolu, to je onda 9.dan

----------


## kiarad

geceta, i po km si mi blice i po beti koju si imala si mi blize...salim se malo.ja sam za svako druzenje.i totalno me zivcira kaj kod L. nitko nista ne prica, svi samo sute. nikad to necu skuziti. valjda zato on uvijek kupuje novine....to je jedino musko koje zna kada izlazi story a kada gloria...

----------


## M@tt

> geceta, i po km si mi blice i po beti koju si imala si mi blize...salim se malo.ja sam za svako druzenje.*i totalno me zivcira kaj kod L. nitko nista ne prica, svi samo sute. nikad to necu skuziti.* valjda zato on uvijek kupuje novine....to je jedino musko koje zna kada izlazi story a kada gloria...


Eeeee da.... to i mene interesira. Zašto nitko živ ne želi u toj maloj čekaonici ni s kim pričat?? :Sad:  Totalno bezveze... Valjda zato jer je mala čekaonica pa se ljudi boje da se ne čuje to tko što priča sa kim, ali svejedno mi je to totalno bezveze baš kako kiarad kaže...

----------


## tikica78

hej ekipa.. ja  sam totalni fan polustimulirajućeg.. moje mrve su 10 tjedana danas i one su plod predivog drL. i klomifena+ gonali..ja sam klomiće kupila u Srbiji 20kn kutija i trebalo mi je kutija i pol.. a Gonala negdje 10-tak postupak sam platila ja mislim 5000,00
ali meni je to stvarno super ne dobije se puno js ja sam ih imala 5 i vraćeno 3..ali mi organizam nije bio izmučen i mislim da je zato uspjelo! sretno svima!

----------


## kiarad

tikica, super da si se javila. znam za tvoj slucaj i to me drzi. rekla sam mu danas da ja vise na ful stimulaciju ne idem, jer takvu bol osim poroda vise ne zelim.
javi se jos koji puta.

----------


## bubamara!

Ej curke...već dugo vas škicam nadam se da me primate u svoje društvo  :Smile: 
da se ukratko predstavim.Iako mladi ja 22 i mm 22 imamo malih problema tako da smo se odlučili posjetiti dr.L jer proučavajući ovu temu čitam samo slova hvale.
ja PCOS,anovulatorni ciklusi,inzulinska rezistencija,amenoreja,hipotireoza i nesretna debljina a mm oligoastheno  :Sad: 
Prošli 6 ciklusa ciljanih odnosa sa klomifenom na koji nisam reagirala.
Nadam se ugodnom druženju sa vama . :Very Happy:

----------


## Elena 85

> Ej curke...već dugo vas škicam nadam se da me primate u svoje društvo 
> da se ukratko predstavim.Iako mladi ja 22 i mm 22 imamo malih problema tako da smo se odlučili posjetiti dr.L jer proučavajući ovu temu čitam samo slova hvale.
> ja PCOS,anovulatorni ciklusi,inzulinska rezistencija,amenoreja,hipotireoza i nesretna debljina a mm oligoastheno 
> Prošli 6 ciklusa ciljanih odnosa sa klomifenom na koji nisam reagirala.
> Nadam se ugodnom druženju sa vama .


Bubamara dobro  nam dosla!

----------


## M@tt

> Ej curke...već dugo vas škicam nadam se da me primate u svoje društvo 
> da se ukratko predstavim.Iako mladi ja 22 i mm 22 imamo malih problema tako da smo se odlučili posjetiti dr.L jer proučavajući ovu temu čitam samo slova hvale.
> ja PCOS,anovulatorni ciklusi,inzulinska rezistencija,amenoreja,hipotireoza i nesretna debljina a mm oligoastheno 
> Prošli 6 ciklusa ciljanih odnosa sa klomifenom na koji nisam reagirala.
> Nadam se ugodnom druženju sa vama .


Dobro došla bubamara, i još brže nas napustila.  :Smile:  Vi ste fakat najmlađi za sad koje znam da su na ovoj temi. Samo hrabro...  :Smile:

----------


## medeni.angel

Jesam kod Lucija imali smo postupak u 12mj ali mi je bilo negativna beta mi je bila 1,95...on mi je prepisao Merionale i Suprefakt sprej,ali mi je rekao kad smo se culi telefonom da ce mi promjeniti terapiju ali neznam koju dok ne krenem ponovo na postupak...

----------


## medeni.angel

e i ja sam to skuzila kod dr Lucija da se svi pogledavaju i bulje u novine i da nitko ne razgovara ni sa kime niti se trudi....ja moram priznati da sam jedino stupila u razgovor sa spodobom i sa jos jednom zenskom iz rijeke ali nazalost jednom sam je samo vidjela....i sa jednom iz koprivnice jer smo zajedno isle na punkciju...ja bih tako voljela brbljati kada sam tamo jer onda saznajem nove stvari o nasim problemima i metodama i lijekovima itd....a ono svi bulje u novine ja nazalost tamo se nemogu skoncentrirati na citanje....

----------


## Charlie

Meni je baš obratno...ja u čekaonici nemam puno volje za pričat, u iščekivanju sam valjda prenervozna, ali zato sam uvijek pričala s curama s kojima sam ležala nakon punkcije i ET. Samo mislim da niti jedna ne forumira...

----------


## nati

sve vas pozdravljam pošto sam nova ovdje imam neka pitanja za ove iskusnije kod dr.L.
čuli smo se telefonom i rekao mi je zvati na prvi dan m. treći dan ciklusa UVZ
zanima me kad odlučuje da li će biti stimulirani polustimulirani jer mi je rekao cijenu od 5000,00kn

----------


## M@tt

> sve vas pozdravljam pošto sam nova ovdje imam neka pitanja za ove iskusnije kod dr.L.
> čuli smo se telefonom i rekao mi je zvati na prvi dan m. treći dan ciklusa UVZ
> zanima me kad odlučuje da li će biti stimulirani polustimulirani jer mi je rekao cijenu od 5000,00kn


Ako ti je rekao cijenu 5000 kn to je onda očito polustimulirani. Stimulirani je puno skuplji... To ti je sam predložio znači? A jesi bila u stimuliranom kad ili...?

----------


## nati

bila na sd gon.+decap. pa što nije kasno treći dan ciklusa za stimulaciju

----------


## Elena 85

[QUOTE=nati;2047627]bila na sd gon.+decap. pa što nije kasno treći dan ciklusa za stimulaciju[/QUOT
Nati mislim da sam i ja pocela 3.d.c. ides na uz i ako je sve uredu,odmah pocinjes

----------


## nati

nije me tražio nikakvu dokumentaciju, dal da ponesem dosadašnju dokumentaciju sa sobom jel ima naviku šta tražiti

----------


## nati

[QUOTE=Elena 85;2047662]


> bila na sd gon.+decap. pa što nije kasno treći dan ciklusa za stimulaciju[/QUOT
> Nati mislim da sam i ja pocela 3.d.c. ides na uz i ako je sve uredu,odmah pocinjes


hvala na odgovoru,još me zanima dal se cijena mijenja ovisno o postupku ja sam pripremila oko 10000,00kn
dal napravi uz pa kaže što je najbolje za tebe ili . . . .

----------


## nati

[QUOTE=Elena 85;2047662]


> bila na sd gon.+decap. pa što nije kasno treći dan ciklusa za stimulaciju[/QUOT
> Nati mislim da sam i ja pocela 3.d.c. ides na uz i ako je sve uredu,odmah pocinjes


hvala Vam na brzim odgovorima imam pumo pitanja nadam se da ne pretjerujem

----------


## nati

hvala Elena na brzom odgovoru imam još puno pitanja nadam se da ne gnjavim

----------


## Charlie

*nati*, samo ti pitaj. Cijena polustimuliranog (bila sam u listopadu/studenom) je bila 6000+PDV. Ne brini, 3.dc nije kasno, dr. napravi pregled i onda odluči kako ćete dalje. Ako ide Klomifen + Gonal (ili Menopur) isti dan počinješ s dozama koje ti propiše. Ja sam jednom krenula samo s Klomifenom pa na kraju dodala Menopur, a drugi put je odmah uz Klomifen išao po 1 Menopur. Sve lijekove možeš kupiti u obližnjoj ljekarni nakon što ti dr. odredi terapiju. Za Klomifen naknadno možeš donijeti recept soc. gin. i u roku 7 dana dobiti novce nazad. Dobro da ste pripremili više novaca jer uz cijenu postupka računaj da treba i za lijekove, Klomifen cca 100 kuna kutija, injekcije Gonala oko 200 kuna komad itd. Ne brini, saznat ćeš sve na prvom UZ. I svakako ponesi prijašnje nalaze/povijesti bolesti ako mu to nisi već pokazala na konzultacijama. Sretno!

----------


## Charlie

E da, cijena od 5000 kuna koju ti je dr. rekao je meni bila za čisti Klomifenski postupak...(4000+PDV ako se dobro sjećam i ispadne nešto manje od 5000 kuna). Ali dr. može i u hodu odlučiti dodati koji Gonal tako da bolje da imate rezervu (financijsku).

----------


## Charlie

Moram se ispraviti, sad sam provjerila. Dakle, cijena polustimuliranog (klomifen+gonal) je bila 6150 (5000+PDV), a samo s Klomifenom 4920 (4000+PDV). Sorry na pomutnji.

----------


## Bluebella

ovdje svi idu kod dr. L ... ima tko da ide kod dr. R?

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Moram se ispraviti, sad sam provjerila. Dakle, cijena polustimuliranog (klomifen+gonal) je bila 6150 (5000+PDV), a samo s Klomifenom 4920 (4000+PDV). Sorry na pomutnji.


Toliko sam i ja platila. 6150 kn + klomifeni + gonali + brevactid..

----------


## medeni.angel

Mi smo malo skuplja verzija lijecenja( 9.350kn sa pdv-om) + 2.000kn lijekovi iz mađarske (merional i suprefact)...
Sretno svima koji krecu na postupak :Very Happy:

----------


## nati

hvala vam svima stvarno sam bila u panici da neću imati dosta novaca - koliko mu treba platiti za prvi uz ili se to plaća sve odjednom odmah

----------


## anddu

> Mi smo malo skuplja verzija lijecenja( 9.350kn sa pdv-om) + 2.000kn lijekovi iz mađarske (merional i suprefact)...
> Sretno svima koji krecu na postupak


medeni.angel to je pretpostavljam cijena za ICSI, on je uvijek skuplji, a tu je cijenu i meni dr. L rekao kad je otvarao privatnu kliniku.

----------


## nati

zar cijena nije ista za IVF i ICSI

----------


## M@tt

> zar cijena nije ista za IVF i ICSI


Ista je cijena...

----------


## Charlie

*nati* svi UZ koji ulaze u postupak kao npr. UZ 3.dc su uračunati u cijenu. Zasebne konzultacije + UZ sam zaboravila koliko dođu, mislim 400? 
ICSI se u nekim klinikama naplaćuje malo više jer je složenija tehnika, ne znam za dr. L. Ali ne treba svakome ICSI...

----------


## Charlie

A plaća se tek nakon punkcije, dobiješ račun pa platiš u banci i doneseš potvrdu na ET.

----------


## nati

super hvala vam svima! sad jedva čekam da to sve krene. ide li netko od vas 6. ili 7.02.? ja volim pričati u čekaonici !
koliko se leži nakon puncije i et?

----------


## anddu

Ja mislim da je drukčija cijena IVF-a i ICSi-ja, a to mi je rekao i dr. L jer nama s obzirom na nalaz jedino ICSI dolazi u obzir, što košta preko 9000 kn (ne znam sad točno u kunu). Ali dr. će vam sam reći cijene.

----------


## M@tt

> Ja mislim da je drukčija cijena IVF-a i ICSi-ja, a to mi je rekao i dr. L jer nama s obzirom na nalaz jedino ICSI dolazi u obzir, što košta preko 9000 kn (ne znam sad točno u kunu). Ali dr. će vam sam reći cijene.


Ista je cijena kod dr. L. Nama je sad u 11. mjesecu rekao da je cijena ista. Ali sad ak su informacije različite možda ipak najbolje da pitaš njega osobno...

----------


## spodoba

L pravi razliku u cijeni izmedju polustimuliranog i pune stimulacije.
istina da mi nije jasno kako je kreirao te cijene, jer se manje vise ide s istom ucestalosti na UZ, u obadvije varijante..ajdontnov..

----------


## kiarad

bubamara, dobrodosla. da sam bar ja tak mlada, ja danas imam tri banke. sretno!

----------


## Charlie

*Spodoba* i drugi privatnici u RH imaju različite cijene za polustimulirani i pravi. Valjda jer se u polustimuliranom očekuje manje js pa je manje posla za labos? I u stimuliranom zna biti ipak više UZ, pogotovo ako je dugi protokol ili ako je žena sklona HS, tada se gleda nekad i svaki dan. Ali u biti ne znam kakva je struktura cijene postupka, koliko su od toga UZ, koliko su "ruke" doktora, koliko lab...ali očito ima razlike u poslu kad i drugi imaju različite cijene.
*nati* nakon punkcije i ET se leži cca sat vremena...ako nema gužve i ako ti paše možeš i dulje.

----------


## Darkica

Ja sam ležala nakon ET izmežu 45 minuta i sata, ali nakon punkcije nisam uopće...nije ni bilo potrebe...normalno sam ustala i mogla se kretati :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

ok charlie..
ovdje dijele izmedju IVF-a i ICSI. 
ICSI zna biti i duplo skuplji jer obracunavaju po JS..dakle sto vise JS, to veca cijena.

----------


## nati

dal prvi puta(uz 3.dan ciklusa) idemo mm i ja zajedno ili mogu i sama

----------


## medeni.angel

OOOO Darkica blago tebi kad nisi osjetila punkciju....ja sam skoro umrla na onom stolu od jakih bolova dr Luci je skoro prekinuo punkciju jer me je jako jako boljelo.....a ne bih se cudila da me je cijela zgrada cula...tako kad se toga sjetim jeza me uhvati da se pitam da li sam sigurna za drugi put da cu ici....lezala sam dosta dugo i imala sam bolove 2 dana.....a i nakon ET sam lezala dugo ......ja sam sebi sama komplicirana :Laughing:

----------


## Elena 85

> dal prvi puta(uz 3.dan ciklusa) idemo mm i ja zajedno ili mogu i sama



Nati,kako je tebi zgodnije,ja sam prvi put isla sa dragim,da mozemo pitati dr.sta nas zanima pa da i on cuje,a poslje uvijek sama.

----------


## Charlie

*Nati* u principu možeš ići sama jer tehnički gledano TM nije potreban do punkcije. Kako vam je draže.
*Medeni.angel* uzmi si drugi put prije punkcije Voltaren+Normabel, meni pomaže a isto imam vrlo nizak prag boli. Samo uzmi na vrijeme da prodjeluje...
*Spodoba* imate li vi u planu novi dolazak u Zg? Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## spodoba

nazvat cu L ovih dana...svakako bi u polustimulirani, mozda u travnju ili svibnju..nacula sam da je to najplodnije razdoblje za bikice  :Cool:

----------


## nati

hvala vam na info. 
Medeni.angel što se bolne punkcije tiče cure koje imaju nizak prag boli  probaju najjači ibrufen jedan sat,  a jedan pola sata prije punkcije i bol neće biti jača od menstrualne boli,naravno uz normabel!
puno ovisi i o kg koje imaš ako imaš koji kg više( kao ja ) voltaren skoro pa da i nema funkcije

----------


## medeni.angel

Hvala na informacijama....problem je sto sam u vinogradskoj prvi put kad sam radila punkciju smo dobili inekciju za smirenje i nisam nista osjetila sem kad me je piknuo i tako sam i ovaj put zamisljala bez boli....mislim da mene jos vise je boljelo jer su mi vadili JS iz obje maternice pa na kraju nisam znala gdje me vise boli....a iskreno nisam znala da se smiju piti tablete jer sam cula price da onda to utice na kvalitetu JS...sljedeci put cu se pripremiti malo bolje jer nisam sigurna da bih opet to izdrzala......a kile- sam imala 55kg a sad nakon svega ovoga imam 60kg...pa imam problema sa ormarom  :Smile:

----------


## nati

meni je iza svakog postupka ostalo po 5 kg ..tako da sad sa 15kg viška imam poveći problem
ne znam koliko mogu štetit tablete j.s. kad je punkcija odmah nakon toga . .pitat ću ja dr.L sad kad idem dali to šteti ili netko ko ide prije neka pita

----------


## Darkica

> OOOO Darkica blago tebi kad nisi osjetila punkciju....ja sam skoro umrla na onom stolu od jakih bolova dr Luci je skoro prekinuo punkciju jer me je jako jako boljelo.....a ne bih se cudila da me je cijela zgrada cula...tako kad se toga sjetim jeza me uhvati da se pitam da li sam sigurna za drugi put da cu ici....lezala sam dosta dugo i imala sam bolove 2 dana.....a i nakon ET sam lezala dugo ......ja sam sebi sama komplicirana


Nisam nikada rekla da nisam osjetila punkciju. Naravno da sam osjetila punktiranje folikula, ali ništa neizdrživo...više je bilo neugodno nego bolno...Rekla sam samo da sam nakon punkcije normalno ustala sa stola i mogla se odjenuti i sve ostalo...i odvoziti se 2,5 sata do doma.
Bolna punkcija ili ne...sve je to individualno...Mene isto boli, ali ništa strašno i neizdrživo...dok je na zadnjoj punkciji sa mnom bila žena čiji se vrisak prolomio čekaonicom...sve to varira od žene do žene...

----------


## anddu

> Hvala na informacijama....problem je sto sam u vinogradskoj prvi put kad sam radila punkciju smo dobili inekciju za smirenje i nisam nista osjetila sem kad me je piknuo i tako sam i ovaj put zamisljala bez boli....mislim da mene jos vise je boljelo jer su mi vadili JS iz obje maternice pa na kraju nisam znala gdje me vise boli....a iskreno nisam znala da se smiju piti tablete jer sam cula price da onda to utice na kvalitetu JS...sljedeci put cu se pripremiti malo bolje jer nisam sigurna da bih opet to izdrzala......a kile- sam imala 55kg a sad nakon svega ovoga imam 60kg...pa imam problema sa ormarom


Oprosti medeni.angel ali moram intervenirati - jajne stanice se ne aspiriraju iz maternice  :Shock: , nego iz jajnika...

----------


## Darkica

> meni je iza svakog postupka ostalo po 5 kg ..tako da sad sa 15kg viška imam poveći problem
> ne znam koliko mogu štetit tablete j.s. kad je punkcija odmah nakon toga . .pitat ću ja dr.L sad kad idem dali to šteti ili netko ko ide prije neka pita


Ja sam ga to pitala tijekom prvoga postupka, pa mi je rekao da je bolje bez ikakvih lijekova i anestezije, jer su istraživanja provedena u Japanu pokazala da to sve ipak utječe na kvalitetu js...

----------


## Charlie

Bol osim o individualnom pragu osjetljivosti ovisi i o smještaju folikula (ako se prolazi kroz cijeli jajnik to booooli) i zrelosti folikula (manji, manje zreli folikuli = jače zaboli). Mene je kod dr. L. jače boljela jednom punkcija jednog folikula (Darkice da nisi to mene čula u listopadu  :Smile:  nego slijedeći put tri komada...ali kako god okreneš Normabel + nešto protiv bolova pomažu.

----------


## Darkica

Nisi bila ti :Smile:  Nama je upalio postupak krajem lipnja odnosno početkom srpnja...i sada sam već u sedmom mjesecu :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

A joj baš sam bedasta, pa znam da ste vi već oho-ho odmakli...

----------


## medeni.angel

joj oprostite vi meni na takvim lapsusima....ja se svercam sa posla pa onda sve na brzinu napisem.....

----------


## Elena 85

Medeni.angel dali si ti bila krajem 11.mj.na punkciji,ja sam bila tad i odmah poslje
mene je bila djevojka koju je jakooo bolila punkcija,pa sam ju cula iz hodnika,tak da su mi odmah suze pocele teci,kako mi je to bilo zalosno,samo sam u sebi ponavljala jos malo izdrzi i bit ce gotovo.

----------


## kiarad

Elena, i ja sam bila kraje 11 mjeseca, mozda sam to ja bila, jer mi smo ih vadili 8 i bilo je prestrasno, nisam mogla ustat sljedecih 45 minuta. i rekla sam L. neka stane da ja ne mogu vise izdrzat, kako on nije stigao sve izbusiti dobila sam hiper, a kak tek to boli. a joj. rekla sam mu da sljedeci put sve zbusi i ja obavezno uzimam normabel i voltaren. druge nema.zadnji puta nisam pa sam odapela...

----------


## Elena 85

> Elena, i ja sam bila kraje 11 mjeseca, mozda sam to ja bila, jer mi smo ih vadili 8 i bilo je prestrasno, nisam mogla ustat sljedecih 45 minuta. i rekla sam L. neka stane da ja ne mogu vise izdrzat, kako on nije stigao sve izbusiti dobila sam hiper, a kak tek to boli. a joj. rekla sam mu da sljedeci put sve zbusi i ja obavezno uzimam normabel i voltaren. druge nema.zadnji puta nisam pa sam odapela...


moguce Kiarad ja sam imala punkciju 27.11.,mene nije tako strasno bolilo ,taman kad
je postalo jako bolno bilo je i gotovo.

----------


## medeni.angel

ja sam bila na punkciji 12.12.11 pamtiti cu dugo taj dan....a ET je bio 15.12.11
jedino moram pohvaliti ekipu iz IVF centra sto su me odvezli iz klinike na autobusni kolodvor jer se nisam mogla pomaknuti od bolova...

----------


## nati

ja se svima zahvaljujem na informacijama sad mi je puno lakše.. :Very Happy:  javim se kad obavim prvi pregled

----------


## kiarad

> moguce Kiarad ja sam imala punkciju 27.11.,mene nije tako strasno bolilo ,taman kad
> je postalo jako bolno bilo je i gotovo.


a ne nisam to bila ja. Ja sam vec 27. imala transfer

----------


## tikica78

Samo da vam svima poželim puno sreće , opustite se u najboljim ste rukama i vaše vas bebice čekaju..Dr.L je moj anđeo,ispunio mi je dugo sanjani san..

----------


## salvija

pozdrav svima,
zanima me ukoliko bi radila AIH u Cito ,moram li kod njih raditi svaku folikulometrije? jer mi St nije bas blizu da svaki dan vozim, pa ako netko ima iskustvo bila bi zahvalna!! i dali je cijena AIH 1000 kn sa ili bez folikulometrija?

----------


## bubamara!

hvala cure na dobrodošlici  :Smile:  do sada su nas otpuhali iz petrove i svetog duha sa spikom da smo jakooo mladi i da imamo vremena ... :Laughing:  ali neka mi ne odustajemo  :Smile: 
samo da pitam dali ima neka buca sa malo večim viškom kg,dali je to problem doktoru L ? ja sam od 12 godine na Jasminima i 3 godine na duphastonima tako da sam uspjela nakupiti 45 kg . patim se 20 kg sam skinula i imam još 20 za skinuti ...toliko nade polažem u dr.L da vam to ne mogu opisati  :Smile: 
sretno cure svima,toliko ste borbene,i svaka od vas je zaslužila bebicu ili bebice  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> pozdrav svima,
> zanima me ukoliko bi radila AIH u Cito ,moram li kod njih raditi svaku folikulometrije? jer mi St nije bas blizu da svaki dan vozim, pa ako netko ima iskustvo bila bi zahvalna!! i dali je cijena AIH 1000 kn sa ili bez folikulometrija?


*Salvija*, Cito ti je na temi Potpomognuta u St, pa možeš tamo pitati sve što te zanima. Aih je 1000 kn skupa sa folikulometrijama. Vjerujem da bi u dogovoru sa dr mogla odraditi 1-2 fm kod svog dr (moj savjet, uvijek traži slikice sa uzv), a zadnju kod njih, ali to je sve stvar dogovora sa dr.

----------


## salvija

*maco* hvala super si  :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

> hvala cure na dobrodošlici  do sada su nas otpuhali iz petrove i svetog duha sa spikom da smo jakooo mladi i da imamo vremena ... ali neka mi ne odustajemo 
> samo da pitam dali ima neka buca sa malo večim viškom kg,dali je to problem doktoru L ? ja sam od 12 godine na Jasminima i 3 godine na duphastonima tako da sam uspjela nakupiti 45 kg . patim se 20 kg sam skinula i imam još 20 za skinuti ...toliko nade polažem u dr.L da vam to ne mogu opisati 
> sretno cure svima,toliko ste borbene,i svaka od vas je zaslužila bebicu ili bebice


ja sam jedna od mnogih i ja isto imam puno kila luči če ti savjetovato da skineš jer kasnije u trudnoči imat češ problema,ali neče odustati od postupka radi toga,svejedno ti skidaj kg umjereno

----------


## MALIANĐEO

pozdrav bubamara...koliko vam je godina i koja dg.? mi imamo slično iskustvo......

----------


## bubamara!

> pozdrav bubamara...koliko vam je godina i koja dg.? mi imamo slično iskustvo......


ja: 22 godine,PCO,amenoreja,inzulinska rezistencija,hipotireoza,anovulatorni ciklusi, mm:22godine,oligoastheno  :Smile: 
*
jo1974*  joooj ali ja sam prek 100-tke ,sve me sram napisati ,ali nadam se najboljem ,hvala ti puno na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## bubamara!

oprostite na dugom ne odgovaranju,čekam odobrenje moderatota za objavu komentara  :Sad:

----------


## piki

> pozdrav svima,
> zanima me ukoliko bi radila AIH u Cito ,moram li kod njih raditi svaku folikulometrije? jer mi St nije bas blizu da svaki dan vozim, pa ako netko ima iskustvo bila bi zahvalna!! i dali je cijena AIH 1000 kn sa ili bez folikulometrija?


AIH je u Citu 1000 kn s folikulometrijom?!? Meni su na IVF poliklinici rekli 1600 kn + uzv svaki 250 kn! A pregled i uzv sam platila 600 kn (tu je uzv bio 300 kn). Da nisam tako daleko išla bi i ja u Split! Jel rade prek ljeta? Da sve spojim  :Laughing:  Šala mala, do ljeta seveć nadam biti jako velika!

----------


## bubamara!

*MALIANĐEO* ja: 22 godine,amenoreja,izostanak ovulacije,hipotireoza,inzulinaska rezistencija,višak kg....muž:22godine,oligostheno  :Smile: 
*jo1974* ja sam prek stotke punooo,sve me sram to napisati ,trudim se svim silama ,pa ćemo vidjeti što će mi reći  :Smile:

----------


## Elena 85

Evo da javim,,mi smo dana s bili,opet sam imala cistu ,luci ju  je odlucio punktirati,
i  u srijedu uz,i trebali bi krenuti sa klomifenima ako sve bude ok.

----------


## kiarad

Elena, kad ideš opet kod L. ...
i ja uvijek dobijem te ciste nesretne

----------


## Elena 85

> Elena, kad ideš opet kod L. ...
> i ja uvijek dobijem te ciste nesretne


  idem  u srijedu u 8.00h,zasto pitas,kada ti ides?

----------


## MALIANĐEO

ajd bubamara još koji post i imat ćeš pravo na poruke.....
šta ste se odmah odlučili na privatno, jel ti ovo prvi MPO kontakt, imaš koju terapiju za sve navedeno, jel te traže da smanjiš kilažu?
pozdrav

----------


## MALIANĐEO

ajd bubamara još koji post i imat ćeš pravo na poruke.....
šta ste se odmah odlučili na privatno, jel ti ovo prvi MPO kontakt, imaš koju terapiju za sve navedeno, jel te traže da smanjiš kilažu?
pozdrav :Love:

----------


## bubamara!

> ajd bubamara još koji post i imat ćeš pravo na poruke.....
> šta ste se odmah odlučili na privatno, jel ti ovo prvi MPO kontakt, imaš koju terapiju za sve navedeno, jel te traže da smanjiš kilažu?
> pozdrav


jjoooj nikako dočekati da šaljem postiće  :Smile: 
tražili su da smanjim kilažu ,ali nije im toliko ni kilaža problem nego smo pre mladi  :Smile: 
ja sam ti na Glucophageu 850 za inzulinsku rezistenciju,7 godina pijem eutyrox 100mg za štitnjaču,reguliram cikluse duphastonom ali ni on mi nekada ne pomaže kao sada trenutno mi je stoti dan ciklusa i imam cisturinu 5cmx5cm ,popila sam dvije ture dufića i nikako da dobijem i tako to je ukratko to ! Bila sam na 6 ciklusa klomifena i ciljanih odnosa i to je to  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

ja idem sutra. nikak da se sa nekim sretnem jer da nema onog radia na prašnjavom stoliću ne znam ko bi razbio onu tišinu...

----------


## Elena 85

> ja idem sutra. nikak da se sa nekim sretnem jer da nema onog radia na prašnjavom stoliću ne znam ko bi razbio onu tišinu...



 :Laughing: potpisujem :Laughing:

----------


## MALIANĐEO

[QUOTE=bubamara!;2051426]jjoooj nikako dočekati da šaljem postiće  :Smile: 
tražili su da smanjim kilažu ,ali nije im toliko ni kilaža problem nego smo pre mladi  :Smile: 
ovo potpisujem jer i meni koja sam 85 godište su rekli da sam mlada i da imam još vremena da se trudimo u kućnoj radinosti iako je to već 2 godine, pa će onda krenuti dalje....kod mene su mikrocistični i to školski primjerak, cista nikad vidljiva u većem obliku ali niti su se smanjile ove male.....
meni su rekli da ako probam skinuti min 10 posto od kilaže da će se i jajnici malo pokrenuti......uh

----------


## bubamara!

*MALIANĐEO* ja sam skinula 26 kg u godinu dana i nikuda se nisam pomakla ,kako je bilo tako i je ... :Sad:  ali neka biti će bolje  :Smile:

----------


## MALIANĐEO

U koju kliniku ideš ili planiraš ići...koliko ti još postova treba da ti se mogu slati poruke u inbox

----------


## bubamara!

> U koju kliniku ideš ili planiraš ići...koliko ti još postova treba da ti se mogu slati poruke u inbox


ja planiram ići kod dr.L jer sam čula da je on najbolji ...a ne znam koliko trebam imati poruka za pp  :Smile:

----------


## applepie

pozdrav Bubamara, evo baš čitam i nije mi jasno! pa što onda ako ste mlađi pa punoljetni ste, želite bebu i imate problema s plodnošću! nije dobro kad si mlad, nije dobro kad si star! vrijeme brzo prolazi i bolje je krenuti ranije nego kasnije!!!!! samo budite ustrajni ! 

                                                                                  želim vam svu sreću, želim nam svima svu sreću!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ps i ja imam problema s kilama  :Love:

----------


## bubamara!

> pozdrav Bubamara, evo baš čitam i nije mi jasno! pa što onda ako ste mlađi pa punoljetni ste, želite bebu i imate problema s plodnošću! nije dobro kad si mlad, nije dobro kad si star! vrijeme brzo prolazi i bolje je krenuti ranije nego kasnije!!!!! samo budite ustrajni ! 
> 
>                                                                                   želim vam svu sreću, želim nam svima svu sreću!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ps i ja imam problema s kilama


eh te nesretne kile samo nam muke zadaju !! nikako ne valja ali ne damo se mi , borbene ženice nema šta !! samo se trebamo boriti i prije ćemo stići do cilja  :Love:

----------


## kiarad

Tikica, daj se javi...

----------


## M@tt

Cure bok, evo mi smo dobili danas rezultate TSH, FT3, FT4 i PROLAKTIN. 

Ispada da je dragoj povišen TSH i iznosi *3.34* iako piše da je referentna vrijednost između *0,27-4,2*. Ali čitali smo dosta o tome da bi TSH morao biti oko 2 ili manji pa moguće da je zbog toga prvi IVF bio neuspješan.  :Sad:  
A i FT3 nam je u gornjoj granici 4,8 a referentna vrijednost je od 3,1 do 6,8. 

Kakva je terapija za snižavanja TSH-a? One neke tablete se prepisuju kolko znam. 
Sutra čemo naručiti još pregled kod endokrinologa pa čemo čut šta će nam još reć.
Koliko po vama povišeni TSH utječe na cjelokupan mpo proces?

zahvaljujem

----------


## kiarad

Matt, ja baš gledam sad svoj nalaz od 13.05.2010. i vidim da je T3 iznosi 1,92 (0,80-2,50)
T4 79,58 (58,00-155,00)
TSH  2,62 (0,47-5,00)

meni ti to ne izgleda da ona ima problema sa TSH. jer do 5,00 je gornja granica, tak meni piše na nalazu. ajde ti to daj nekom doktoru da pogleda, nemojte sami razbijat glavu. po meni to je sve u redu. jeste vadili hormone određenog dana u ciklusu? ili ne?

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, ja baš gledam sad svoj nalaz od 13.05.2010. i vidim da je T3 iznosi 1,92 (0,80-2,50)
> T4 79,58 (58,00-155,00)
> TSH  2,62 (0,47-5,00)
> 
> meni ti to ne izgleda da ona ima problema sa TSH. jer do 5,00 je gornja granica, tak meni piše na nalazu. ajde ti to daj nekom doktoru da pogleda, nemojte sami razbijat glavu. po meni to je sve u redu. jeste vadili hormone određenog dana u ciklusu? ili ne?


Postavio sam pitanje na zdravlje i život kod dr.Radončića pa čemo pričekati njegov odgovor i vidjet. Doduše ti pričaš o T3 I T4, a ja o FT3 I FT4, jel to isto? Misliš spolne hormone na 3. i 21. dan? Jer za štitnjaču nije bitno koji dan se vadi.... Spolne nismo još, to čemo sljedeći mjesec jer smo morali čekati dva ciklusa nakon pune stimulacije da se izregulira stanje...

Hvala kiarad  :Love:

----------


## kiarad

Matt, Radončić je definitvno majstor za to. On je meni operirao polipe i da nisam kod L. sad bi bila kod njega.
bude to on razjasnio.
kaj zahvaljuješ...sve ok.

----------


## frka

> Matt, ja baš gledam sad svoj nalaz od 13.05.2010. i vidim da je T3 iznosi 1,92 (0,80-2,50)
> T4 79,58 (58,00-155,00)
> TSH 2,62 (0,47-5,00)
> 
> meni ti to ne izgleda da ona ima problema sa TSH. jer do 5,00 je gornja granica, tak meni piše na nalazu. ajde ti to daj nekom doktoru da pogleda, nemojte sami razbijat glavu. po meni to je sve u redu. jeste vadili hormone određenog dana u ciklusu? ili ne?


nema veze što je gornja granica za TSH 5 - optimalan TSH za postizanje trudnoće bi trebao biti oko 2. 
a T3 i T4 nije isto što i fT3 i fT4. fT4 bi trebao biti veći od 15. uz to je dobro izvaditi antitijela štitnjače.
hormoni štitnjače se vade neovisno o dc.

----------


## thaia28

meni je tsh, vađen baš na početku ciklusa kada sam ostala trudna bio preko 3

----------


## frka

i meni, thaia - bio je 3,4 i nisam koristila nikakvu terapiju, ali sam dobro proučila tematiku. takav je TSH u redu AKO su ostali nalazi štitnjače ok - znači, negativna antitijela i fT4 veći od 15. potrebno je vidjeti cjelokupnu sliku jer nekome TSH od 3,5 radi probleme, a nekome ne.

----------


## M@tt

> i meni, thaia - bio je 3,4 i nisam koristila nikakvu terapiju, ali sam dobro proučila tematiku. takav je TSH u redu AKO su ostali nalazi štitnjače ok - znači, negativna antitijela i fT4 veći od 15. potrebno je vidjeti cjelokupnu sliku jer nekome TSH od 3,5 radi probleme, a nekome ne.


Antitijela nismo vadili ali hocemo ovih dana, a FT4 je 14. Znaci nije veci od 15. 

Moguce da ju u stitnjaci problem, mada neke cure vele da su zatrudnijele i s vecim TSH-om, ali bas kako kazete, da je to od osobe do osobe. Dogovorit cemo pregled kod endokrinologa.

----------


## Elena 85

bila danas na uvz i cista koju je dr punktirao je jos tu,danas je 5.dc,,vec pucam po savovima,kaze luci da dodem u subotu ponovo pa ako ode,pocet cemo 8 dc. sa klomifenima,zar to nije malo kasno,a i kakve su uopce sanse da se ta glupa cista makne vise,dali je netko imao takvo iskustvo?Kod mene sve uvijek naopako!!!

----------


## M@tt

Evo vratila se draga od doktora opće prakse jer išla po uputnicu za endokrinologa i naravno da joj nije htio napisati jer je rekao da su nalazi u redu!! Kao TSH od 3,84 je u redu, i da nitko nema to oko 2 ili ispod 2. Yeah right....

Tako da čemo si očito morati platiti pregled i uzv štitnjače. A dobro, ako drugačije neide u našem zdravstvu. Postavili smo pitanje u međuvremenu i na zdravlje i život forumu kod dr.R. i još čemo zvat dr. L. danas da čujemo njegovo mišljenje. Jer neki pričaju da je ok TSH dok drugi da je previsok pa sad ti znaj...

----------


## barkica

M@t,evo ako ce ti pomoci:moj nalaz je raden u vinogradskoj i vrijednosti od 0,4-4,2 su ok! Ft4 je od 8,0-23,0. Ft3 od 3,6-7,8! Tako da ti je ok nalaz! Nemorate trositi novce uzalud! E,da,ovakve varijable su i u vž.! Sretno!!!

----------


## barkica

I na rebru su slicni intervali tih nalaza,upravo sam i to provjerila! Eto,nadam se da ce vam malo pomoci!

----------


## M@tt

Znači to je u redu? Zvali dr. L. i on isto rekao da je nalaz u redu. 

Ali neke cure tu na forumu vele da je idealni za trudnoću 2 ili ispod 2 pa sad....

----------


## anddu

M@tt i ja sam o tome čitala, ali mi ni jedan dr. do sad nije o tomo govorio, dok je unutar preporučenih intervala to je ok

----------


## barkica

Samo slusajte L.sto kaze,on zna najbolje! Da nesto ne valja,vec bi vam rekao,on je jedan od rijetkih koji ne radi u "rukavicama"! Sve sto ne stima ili je super,on ti kaze! Stvarno je po tome pitanju izuzetan! Nemojte se zamarati sa forumom,mene je davno kostalo zivaca i zivaca citajuci sto se sve pise! Svatko je od nas svoja prica i prema tome se L. orijentira! Sretno vam bilo! I svima nama koji smo u takvim vodama...

----------


## taca70

Novija istraživanja vele da je svakako poželjno da TSH bude manji od 2 kod žena koje planiraju trudnoću. Zato dr.R voli uvesti malo Euthyrox-a da ga izregulira. Moja krilatica je "Samo slušajte dr.R sto kaze, on zna najbolje!"

----------


## M@tt

> Moja krilatica je "Samo slušajte dr.R sto kaze, on zna najbolje!"


Dr. R. nam nije još ništa rekao za sad, čekamo odgovor na forumu zdravlje i život. Baš me interesira njegovo viđenje nalaza.... Pa čemo onda odlučit da li idemo kod endokrinologa ili ne...

----------


## taca70

M@tt, to je bila šala mala. Svi slušamo svoje doktore ali ni za jednog ne mogu reći da zna najbolje.

----------


## geceta

Ja sam na VV ali pratim i vas u slucaju da se odlucim jednog dana prebaciti. Slazem se da je svatko prica za sebe i da na forumima uz hrpu korisnih stvari, mozes naici na hrpetinu losih info koje ce te samo razivcirati ili uplasiti. Daklem, Matt, ako ti je dr. rekao da je to u redu, onda je u redu, valjda zna njeno opce stanje. Drugo, postoje žene s manjim vrijednostima i svejedno nisu ostale trudne i one s vecim koje jesu. Ja sam na euthyroxu od pocetka, cisto da se kao ubrza stitnjaca ali nije da mi je to sta pomoglo. Mislim da ne morate gubit vrijeme na dodatne pretrage i trosit novce bzvz ali promjenit opceg doktora mozda ne bi bilo lose jer tko je on da ti brani pregled kod endokrinologa i ne zeli dati uputnicu za nesto? ja se trenutno gombam sa svojom ginickom koju cu uskoro otpilit jer mi nikad ne napise dobro recepte i stalno davi za povijesti bolesti, dok recimo dr opce prakse opce to ne trazi. Samo se smirite, sve je ok i ovaj put idemo po pozitivnu betu  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

Geceta, svaka ti cast. tak si matu sve lijepo napisala i ja se 100 posto slazem sa tobom.
kud li srece kad bi svi mi otkrili u cemu je problem da ne ostajemo trudne, ali ako su vrijednosti u redu glavnih nalaza onda to nije problem. I nikad necemo znati problem mi koji smo zdravi jer biti ce onako kako Bog bude htio. Za sve u zivotu postoji razlog pa tako i ja vjerujem da cu postati mama kad za to dode vrijeme ili necu pa cu usvojiti malu crnkinju. Matt, vjere u sebe malo. 

Elena, i ja u subotu idem kod L.

----------


## M@tt

cure hvala vam... Najoblje ste...  :Smile:

----------


## barkica

S ovime se i ja slazem! Nitko nezna zasto nece,pa nece nas! Samo ne odustati,dok god ima imalo nade za male mrve! Poznavajuci L.,ne daje lazne nade,samo smiriti srce i dusu i ici glavom naprijed! Ima i gorih stvari,svatko od nas smatra da je njegova bol najveca,ali dok imamo nekoga uz sebe i dobre vibre preko foruma,sve ja lakse! Sretno svima nama!

----------


## frka

cure, zbilja ne znam kako komentirati zadnjih par postova nego da ste poprilično neozbiljne... mislim...i ja sam sve navedene podatke dobila od dr-a (i koji je dr onda u pravu?!) i ovdje sam da bih s vama podijelila stečeno znanje i pomogla u kojem god pogledu mogu, da biste vi na kraju konstatirali da "se ne treba zamarati forumom" i da se tu može dobiti "hrpetina lošeg info". ovo mi je na razini "moj dr je bolji od tvog dr-a" i "samo se opustite"! i to me strašno ljuti!

i naravno da je svatko organizam sam za sebe i ništa nije jednoznačno tako da i mattovoj dragoj štitnjača možda nije uzrok problema... ali možda i jest jer nebrojeno je primjera gdje je TSH od 3,5 radio probleme u začeću, kao i onih gdje nije...

barkice, referentne vrijednosti tu ne vrijede jer draga nam Hrvatska (kao i u mnogim drugim stvarima poput postojećeg Zakona o MPO) kaska godinama za inozemnim medicinskim spoznajama. u Austriji vas, recimo, neće ni pustiti u postupak ako je TSH veći od 2! no to ne znači da su nalazi mattove drage loši - treba ih proučiti i prokomentirati liječnik! i to liječnik koji se u to razumije i uvažava novija medicinska otkrića. dr. L je fenomenalan MPO-vac i kad bih ponovo išla u postupak, bez razmišljanja bih u Zg-u odabrala njega i Lanu jer ih smatram najboljim MPO timom na ovom području, ali na ovakve stvari nažalost on odmahuje rukom i kad ne bi trebao... recimo, poznajem ženu kojoj je TSH bio oko 4, dr.L ju je uzeo u postupak uz objašnjenje da je to ok (kod žene se radilo o sekundarnom sterilitetu), postupak je uspio, ali je došlo do spontanog. nakon toga je TSH reguliran terapijom i ubrzo je prirodno zatrudnila. slučajnost? možda... a možda i ne!

----------


## M@tt

Frka svaka čast na postu...  :Naklon: 

Ipak smo na kraju krajeva svi mi različiti i nije kod svakog isto. Baš kako kažeš, kod nekog visoki TSH ništa ne znači i bez problema če doći do trudnoće a kod nekog je prepreka, tako da ipak mislim da čemo otić privatno kod endokrinologa i čut šta će bit, eventualno korigirat taj TSH...

----------


## barkica

Ej,zao mi je ako sam nekoga povrijedila ili uvrijedila... Nista losenisam mislila,samo sam htjela pomoci(ali je krivo shvaceno)! I nije forum los,dapace,puno inf.se dobije, samo hocu reci da dr.koji god da je,znat ce najbolje! Ni ono"moj dr.je bolji od tvog dr.",nisam htjela da tako ispadne! Zao mi je sto se tako protumacilo! A glavu gore i hrabro naprijed,to cu uvijek reci,smetalo to kome ili ne!!!

----------


## kiarad

Svatko od nas je u pravu kad nesto tvrdi jer tvrdi na vlastitoj kozi a to vam je samo zakljucak da smo svi razliciti i razlicito reagiramo na sve.
meni je L. vec 4.doktor i ja niti jendom ne vjerujem. svako ima svoju politiku a meni niti jedna politika ne pomaze. i kaj sad...uzivam u zivotu i mislim si ovaj put mora uspjeti jer ove tablete vise ne mogu piti. matt, postimulirajuci je gori od stimulirajuceg. valunge, nesanica, slab apetit zbog estrofema...uh. pusa svima

----------


## Darkica

Mislim da cure nisu htjele reći da je forum pun loših informacija...samo je je prepun informacija koje svatko od nas treba dobro iščitati i procesuirati...neke će biti nekima primjenjive, a neke neće...Drugim riječima, iz mora informacija treba znati izvući one tebi potrebne i u neku ruku prihvatljive.
Što se pak liječnika tiče, ja sam, kao što znate, pacijentica dr L od samoga početka...put smo započeli na VV i kada je on otišao s VV, otišli smo i mi za njim. Meni osobno jako odgovara kao liječnik, kao uostalom i doktorica Lana...i zaista nemam zamjetki...Kada smo saznali za naš problem, iščitali smo hrpu informacija i na kraju krenuli dr L. U biti, nekome morate vjerovati...mi smo odlučili vjerovati dr L i nismo požalili.
Sretno svima!

----------


## M@tt

> matt, postimulirajuci je gori od stimulirajuceg. valunge, nesanica, slab apetit zbog estrofema...uh. pusa svima


kiarad to su sve tvoje nuspojave?? a jadna... he he...

Drži se...  :Love:

----------


## Inesz

danas sam našla ovaj članak: 

*Razina TSH i gubitak trudnoće*

http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme...69&godina=2012

----------


## geceta

> Mislim da cure nisu htjele reći da je forum pun loših informacija...samo je je prepun informacija koje svatko od nas treba dobro iščitati i procesuirati...neke će biti nekima primjenjive, a neke neće...Drugim riječima, iz mora informacija treba znati izvući one tebi potrebne i u neku ruku prihvatljive.
> Što se pak liječnika tiče, ja sam, kao što znate, pacijentica dr L od samoga početka...put smo započeli na VV i kada je on otišao s VV, otišli smo i mi za njim. Meni osobno jako odgovara kao liječnik, kao uostalom i doktorica Lana...i zaista nemam zamjetki...Kada smo saznali za naš problem, iščitali smo hrpu informacija i na kraju krenuli dr L. U biti, nekome morate vjerovati...mi smo odlučili vjerovati dr L i nismo požalili.
> Sretno svima!


Upravo sam na to i mislila. Ako je netko drugacije shvatio moje rijeci, ispricavam se, ali doista je bilo vise u smislu: tvoj doktor zna ( bi trebao znati ) tvoju cjelokupnu situaciju i ako smo se vec stavili u njegove ruke, onda to znaci da vjerujemo njegovoj procjeni. A evo, samo ovo da su neki komentar shvatili na jedan a neki na drugi nacin govori o tome koliko se info znaju izvitoperiti. Moram napomenuti da sam pricala o forumima opcenito a ne o ovom izdvojeno. Jos jednom isprike. Ja sam svakako tip koji napravi sve pretrage pa smo tako napravili i sve one moguce mikrodelecije i kariotipe koje je dr tek toliko spomenuo ali nisu bili obavezni. Zato, M@tt, naravno da ne bi bilo lose otici se posavjetovati s endokrinologom ako je to dr. L trazio ali dobrog pvt endokrinologa je jako tesko naci, barem mi to nismo uspjeli a ispitivali smo i doktore oko sebe, i iskreno na kraju nismo dobili konkretan odgovor, euthyrox sam dobila od dr. Alebica na kraju ( mpo vv ).

Kiarad, koliko ih pijes na dan, ja sam na 3*1 i imam iste simptome, nema spavanja do 2,3 ujutro. Jesi iscitala sve one nuspojave? Meni je zao sto jesam... I pijem prokleti sok od cikle ( bljak! ), cak mi se i ananas vec poceo gaditi.

----------


## legal alien

cure jeli imate estrofem od 2 ili od 1 mg?

----------


## geceta

2 :Smile:  3*1

----------


## M@tt

> danas sam našla ovaj članak: 
> 
> *Razina TSH i gubitak trudnoće*
> 
> http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme...69&godina=2012


Inesz hvala na linku, koristan je...




> ali dobrog pvt endokrinologa je jako tesko naci, barem mi to nismo uspjeli a ispitivali smo i doktore oko sebe, i iskreno na kraju nismo dobili konkretan odgovor, euthyrox sam dobila od dr. Alebica na kraju ( mpo vv ).


Mi smo mislili otić u sunce ali baš kako veliš, tko zna što će nam on reči i da li će opće reči da treba kakva terapija.

----------


## geceta

> Mi smo mislili otić u sunce ali baš kako veliš, tko zna što će nam on reči i da li će opće reči da treba kakva terapija.


Mi smo u sunce isli na UZV testisa ( jer je pvt urolog to preporucio ) i ne znam, jos na nekaj, iskreno - nit nam je sto novo rekao niti sto preporucio.

----------


## frka

> Upravo sam na to i mislila. Ako je netko drugacije shvatio moje rijeci, ispricavam se, ali doista je bilo vise u smislu: *tvoj doktor zna ( bi trebao znati ) tvoju cjelokupnu situaciju i ako smo se vec stavili u njegove ruke, onda to znaci da vjerujemo njegovoj procjeni*. A evo, samo ovo da su neki komentar shvatili na jedan a neki na drugi nacin govori o tome koliko se info znaju izvitoperiti. Moram napomenuti da sam pricala o forumima opcenito a ne o ovom izdvojeno. Jos jednom isprike. Ja sam svakako tip koji napravi sve pretrage pa smo tako napravili i sve one moguce mikrodelecije i kariotipe koje je dr tek toliko spomenuo ali nisu bili obavezni. Zato, M@tt, naravno da ne bi bilo lose otici se *posavjetovati s endokrinologom ako je to dr. L trazio* ali dobrog pvt endokrinologa je jako tesko naci, barem mi to nismo uspjeli a ispitivali smo i doktore oko sebe, i iskreno na kraju nismo dobili konkretan odgovor, euthyrox sam dobila od dr. Alebica na kraju ( mpo vv ).
> 
> Kiarad, koliko ih pijes na dan, ja sam na 3*1 i imam iste simptome, nema spavanja do 2,3 ujutro. Jesi iscitala sve one nuspojave? Meni je zao sto jesam... I pijem prokleti sok od cikle ( bljak! ), cak mi se i ananas vec poceo gaditi.


geceta, ne znam jesi li uopće pročitala moj post, ali poanta je u tome da dr-i kod nas ne uzimaju u obzir neka nova saznanja (poput TSH oko 2). među njima je, kao što sam već i rekla, i dr. L. dakle, on ponekad neće tražiti pregled endokrinologa niti kada je to potrebno (navela sam i primjer). ponekad, nazalost, trebamo biti sami svoji majstori...
(ovo naravno ne znači da se na forumu postavljaju dijagnoze niti da je mattova draga za terapiju... samo želim reći da se treba posavjetovati s nekim tko se pozabavio tom tematikom. za probleme endokrinologije i imunologije u vezi s MPO-om tu je tata-mata definitivno dr.R. i to tvrdim čak i ja koja nikada nisam bila njegov pacijent).
 i, matt, izvadite još i antitijela! a TSH ponovite za koji mjesec - i njegova veća fluktuacija (ako je ima) može ukazivati na problem...

sretno svima!

----------


## kiarad

Geceta, pijem ih isto 3 na dan i da nocas sam se probudila oko 1 i nisam mogla spavat...joj joj...trudim se ne citat nuspojave jer mi je lakse podnositi, dok skuzim od cega je vec prode

----------


## M@tt

> Mi smo u sunce isli na UZV testisa ( jer je pvt urolog to preporucio ) i ne znam, jos na nekaj, iskreno - nit nam je sto novo rekao niti sto preporucio.


No super, a šta onda da radimo??  :Sad:  Ako nam nitko neće htjet prepisat te tablete za snižavanje TSH-a? Glupo mi je tražiti lučija to ako on kaže da je u redu.

----------


## M@tt

Eventualno nam ostaje pričekati još odgovor dr. R. na forumu pa ako če on reći da bi trebalo intervernirati, otići kod njega. Jel može on prepisati terapiju ili...?
I već smo se dogovorili da idemo i drugi mjesec vaditi TSH pa čemo onda nakon druge vrijednosti biti malo pametniji... Ne znam...

uglavnom hvala vam na savjetima i različitim stajalištima. Zbog toga smo u biti svi mi tu, da si pomažemo i olakšamo jedni drugima.

----------


## kiarad

Matt, meni treba pomoc oko spavanja, ove tablete su ko da sam na drogi vec sedam dana a jedva hodam od umora. ma znas kaj, ja da sam na vasem mjestu narucila bi se kod R. i iskreno mu rekla sto me muci. kao sto sam i prije pisala, kod njega sam operirala polipe i on je vrhunski lijecnik. i najveci postotak uspjesnosti ima L. i R. pa sad sami zakljucite.Ja L. necu mjenjat jer on je prvi doktor koji zna kak se zovem cim me vidi i vec mi je pun kufer da dolazim na kontorle i svaki put doktor precitava moje povijesti bolesti jer se mora podsjetiti sto i kako..i svaki put su rekli drugacije. jedino L. zna tocno kaj planira i svaki put mi kaze isto, sad cemo ovak, pa ako ne ide ovak, onda onak. i tak je stvarno i bilo. Matt, imam ih 5 komada za sad, al ce boliti punkcija. a joj! auc!

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, meni treba pomoc oko spavanja, ove tablete su ko da sam na drogi vec sedam dana a jedva hodam od umora. ma znas kaj, ja da sam na vasem mjestu narucila bi se kod R. i iskreno mu rekla sto me muci. kao sto sam i prije pisala, kod njega sam operirala polipe i on je vrhunski lijecnik. i najveci postotak uspjesnosti ima L. i R. pa sad sami zakljucite.Ja L. necu mjenjat jer on je prvi doktor koji zna kak se zovem cim me vidi i vec mi je pun kufer da dolazim na kontorle i svaki put doktor precitava moje povijesti bolesti jer se mora podsjetiti sto i kako..i svaki put su rekli drugacije. jedino L. zna tocno kaj planira i svaki put mi kaze isto, sad cemo ovak, pa ako ne ide ovak, onda onak. i tak je stvarno i bilo. Matt, imam ih 5 komada za sad, al ce boliti punkcija. a joj! auc!


Opet nemožeš spavat?? Ajoooj. Ma daj!! 5 komada?? Pa to je super reakcija, tolko je moja draga imala na gonalima. Svaka čast...Kad je  punkcija?

----------


## kiarad

Matt, ne bi htjela rec kad je punkcija jer ak cu vristat ne mora bas cijeli forum znati da sam to ja. sram me.javim ti na poruku...e sad mi treba hrabrosti.

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, ne bi htjela rec kad je punkcija jer ak cu vristat ne mora bas cijeli forum znati da sam to ja. sram me.javim ti na poruku...e sad mi treba hrabrosti.



Vidi je, već se probudila....  :Shock: 

Ma hrabra si ti, u biti hrabri smo svi mi... I više nego smo mislili....  :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

M@tt mislim da sam ti već pisala u vezi štitnjače i tom odnosu TSH i FT4 kod mene je bila slična situacija samo je FT4 bio još manji oko 10 što je na donjoj granici po ref. vrijednostima gdje sam vadila, uglavnom od kad mi je dr. R.uveo terapiju znatno bolje reagiram na stimulaciju prije nisam mogla dobiti preko 2 j.s. a zadnji put sam ih dobila 8 (s tim da mi je to bio 9. pokušaj) postupak nije uspio ali sad nas još čekaju 3 smrznute j.s. dakle prema riječima dr. R. materijal je bio kvalitetan. Uz terapiju TSH mi se snizio ispod 2 a FT4 oko 15.

----------


## barkica

M@t,vidim da se spremate i kod priv.za nalaze! Preko kolektive ti je u klinici Salzer 90kn obrada tsh,ft3 i ft4,a ako treba i nesto vise,moguce je dog.i doplatiti!

----------


## M@tt

> M@t,vidim da se spremate i kod priv.za nalaze! Preko kolektive ti je u klinici Salzer 90kn obrada tsh,ft3 i ft4,a ako treba i nesto vise,moguce je dog.i doplatiti!


Barkica hvala ti na info, idem kupim jer planiramo i sljedeći mjesec vaditi isto. Jedino kaj ti mi nismo iz Zagreba, ali s obzirom da čemo hodat kod dr.L. više puta na uzv onda čemo ić i to iskoristiti...

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Što se pak liječnika tiče, ja sam, kao što znate, pacijentica dr L od samoga početka...put smo započeli na VV i kada je on otišao s VV, otišli smo i mi za njim. Meni osobno jako odgovara kao liječnik, kao uostalom i doktorica Lana...i zaista nemam zamjetki...Kada smo saznali za naš problem, iščitali smo hrpu informacija i na kraju krenuli dr L. U biti, nekome morate vjerovati...mi smo odlučili vjerovati dr L i nismo požalili.


Potpisujem!
Tako je bilo i kod nas!

----------


## M@tt

> M@t,vidim da se spremate i kod priv.za nalaze! Preko kolektive ti je u klinici Salzer 90kn obrada tsh,ft3 i ft4,a ako treba i nesto vise,moguce je dog.i doplatiti!


Tek smo sad vidjeli da to nije FT3 i FT4, nego T3 i T4... Sad smo već kupili, ali nema veze, i prema tome se može vidjeti stanje isto koliko sam upoznat jel tako?

----------


## Elena 85

Kiarad sretno na punkciji,drzim fige da sve prode dobro,a hrabrosti nama nikome ne nedostaje,to znas i sama :Smile: 
Kod mene se cista maknula kao sto je dr.L i rekao,i danas 8dc krecem sa klomifenima,nadam se da ce ipak biti nesto od ovog ciklusa,kako luci kaze nemamo sta izgubiti.
Matt sretno ,ne mogu ti pomoci jer neznam o tome nista,i ja trenutno od vas ucim.

----------


## kiarad

Elena, hvala. rekal je doktor da punkcije nece boliti i da ce trajat 15 sek., ali tak je i zadnji put rekao pa je bolilo ko vrag. jos mi se dijete nije ni rodilo a puno me kosta, he,he.super da nema ciste, radujem se! javi sto je bilo dalje

----------


## tikica78

Javljam vam se pretuzna srca, izgubila sam bebe u 11tj..sad moram čekati 3mj a jedva čekam da krenem u novi postupak i zagrlim dr.L..jer znam da će mi on vratiti moje bebe i osmijeh na lice.. Dotad veselim se vašim uspjesima..sretno svima!

----------


## M@tt

> Javljam vam se pretuzna srca, izgubila sam bebe u 11tj..sad moram čekati 3mj a jedva čekam da krenem u novi postupak i zagrlim dr.L..jer znam da će mi on vratiti moje bebe i osmijeh na lice.. Dotad veselim se vašim uspjesima..sretno svima!


O majko mila, pa šta se to dešava u zadnje vrijeme??!!  :Shock:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

Tikica šta god kažem...  :Love:  :Love: 
Drži se

----------


## tikica78

Ne znam m@tt , voljela bi znati uzrok..imam milijun pitanja pa mislim čim se oporavio nazvati dr.L da mi pomogne da smirim srce..samo vam želim reci da pozitivna beta znaci samo da ste prešli jednu stepenicu od 100 čuvajte se..koliko se radujem postupku toliko se i bojim ovog scenarija jer puno je bolniji od ikoje punkcije i negativne bete..

----------


## frka

tikica, jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## eva133

*tikica* ne mogu vjerovati. Jako mi je žao. 
Nemam riječi.

----------


## M@tt

> Ne znam m@tt , voljela bi znati uzrok..imam milijun pitanja pa mislim čim se oporavio nazvati dr.L da mi pomogne da smirim srce..samo vam želim reci da pozitivna beta znaci samo da ste prešli jednu stepenicu od 100 čuvajte se..koliko se radujem postupku toliko se i bojim ovog scenarija jer puno je bolniji od ikoje punkcije i negativne bete..


Jao meni kakav užas. Pa zašto se to ljudima događa??  :Sad:  Nismo zaslužili to....

Pa nisi još rekla dr. L.??

----------


## geceta

Tikica,
nema rijeci kojima te itko sada moze utjesiti. Zao mi je, drzi se nekako  :Love: 
@ Matt: ja na sve ovo gledam ovako: mi svi ocito mozemo jako puno podnijeti i dobri smo ljudi koji ce se oko toga svega svojski potruditi pa nas netko ( u koga god tko vjerovao ) stavlja na test i na nas takav teret jer dobro zna da mi to mozemo. Kako Elena 85 kaze, nama hrabrosti ne nedostaje. 
Ne, nismo to zasluzili nit je Tikica zasluzila nakon 11tj srece dozivjeti ovako nesto. Ima tu i cura koje su rodile pa je dijete umrlo nakon poroda zbog kojekakvih gen(et)skih bolesti, strava je sve to ali s time se moramo nositi.
Tikica, draga, uz tebe smo, koliko to mozemo biti...

----------


## barkica

Tikica,nemam rijeci...,tuzna prica...,ali drzi se,imas snage za prebroditi to! Nebi prolazila sve prije i sve sto jos dolazi... Kad smiris srce i dusu,krenut ces dalje,u nove borbe i pobjede! Drzi se...

----------


## Darkica

Tikice78 :Love:

----------


## spodoba

a jooooj tikica  :Love:  iskreno mi je zao..strasno, ovo nitko ne bi smio prolaziti, a pogotovo ne MPOvke nakon silne borbe..

----------


## tikica78

M@tt jesam naravno njemu sam prvom javila nakon kiretaze.. Moram sad odmoriti tri mjeseca da mi se organizam oporavi , napraviti nove briseve i papu i tam negdje u svibnju idem po svoje nove srecice..i znam u srcu da će opet uspjeti i da će sada biti sve dobro.. Geteceta istina je sve to..teze bi mi bilo da sam ih osjetila vec ili da sam ih grlila pa izgubila..sad me na zivotu drži nada da će vrijeme brzo proci ..

----------


## M@tt

Tikica i šta je rekao dr.?  :Love:  :Love:  Držite se, mislimo na vas...



Cure stigli i nalazi hormona 3. dan ciklusa poprilično zabrinjavajući...

*Prolaktin* je *363* znači gornja vrijednost ali je u referentnom intervalu do *557*.

Ono što zabrinjava je *Progesteron* koji je *4.82,* a u folikularnoj fazi bi trebao iznositi između* 0,32 - 0,95*. To je jako povišeno. Što to znači, kako utječe na začeće i kome se obratiti sukladno tome? LH, Estradiol, FSH, te Testosteron su u referentim vrijednostima...

unaprijed zahvaljujemo

----------


## M@tt

Krivo sam napisao, ni FSH nije dobar, iznosi *13,46* a referentno je *3,03 - 8,08*

----------


## matahari

> Krivo sam napisao, ni FSH nije dobar, iznosi *13,46* a referentno je *3,03 - 8,08*


povišeni FSH (u odnosu na LH) govori o policističnim, mikrocističnim jajnicima. za ostalo ti ne znam!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Matahari*, povišen lh upućuje na pco (najčešće se radi i o odnosu lh:fsh 2:1 ili čak i više u korist lh).
*Matt*, povišeni fsh upućuje na smanjenu ovarijsku rezervu, ali za to vam ipak stručnjak treba pregledati nalaze...

----------


## legal alien

tikica :Love:

----------


## matahari

> *Matahari*, povišen lh upućuje na pco (najčešće se radi i o odnosu lh:fsh 2:1 ili čak i više u korist lh).
> *Matt*, povišeni fsh upućuje na smanjenu ovarijsku rezervu, ali za to vam ipak stručnjak treba pregledati nalaze...


Maco, u pravu si! M@tt, sorry na krivoj info! Znam da je neka inverzija u pitanju!

----------


## kiarad

Tikica, moja! iskreno mi je toliko zao da nemam rijeci. divim ti se! ti si moj heroj! ti si jedina osoba zbog koje skupim hrabrosti ponovno! bilo mi je cudno kaj se ne javljas i ako ista mogu za tebe uciniti, hocu! pokusat cu nam nabaviti gonale.

----------


## frka

m@tt, napiši sve nalaze na ovoj temi pa će ti se javiti oni koji se bolje razumiju u hormone http://forum.roda.hr/threads/29465-s...-nalaz-hormona..... kako bi naša ina33 rekla, ovakav nalaz FSH bi sugerirao da se nešto "valja iza brda" - znači moguće smanjena ovarijska rezerva... ali draga ti je s takvim FSH dobila finu količinu js. i bez panike - imamo puno trudnica i s višim FSH - ključne su vaše mlade godine jer iako rezerva može biti smanjena, kvaliteta je vjerovatno dobra!

----------


## tikica78

m@tt dr.L je bio jako tužan osjetila sam mu u glasu preko telefona..nije mogao vjerovati..rekao ja pa kako..pa mislio je da je hematom u pitanju..šokiran kao i ja..odmah sam ga pitala što ću sad..rekao mi je odmorite se nek prođu tri ciklusa napraviti ćemo briseve i papu i idemo u polustim.jer ja jako dobro regiram na klomifen..i sad to je moja nada..to je ono što me drži dan kad ću ući u njegovu malu prašnjavu čekaonicu koju volim više od ičega na svijetu..
kiarad draga moja hvala ti beskrajno..
svi ste divni hvala vam što dijelite moju bol..

----------


## M@tt

> m@tt dr.L je bio jako tužan osjetila sam mu u glasu preko telefona..nije mogao vjerovati..rekao ja pa kako..pa mislio je da je hematom u pitanju..šokiran kao i ja..odmah sam ga pitala što ću sad..rekao mi je odmorite se nek prođu tri ciklusa napraviti ćemo briseve i papu i idemo u polustim.jer ja jako dobro regiram na klomifen..i sad to je moja nada..to je ono što me drži dan kad ću ući u njegovu malu prašnjavu čekaonicu koju volim više od ičega na svijetu..
> kiarad draga moja hvala ti beskrajno..
> svi ste divni hvala vam što dijelite moju bol..


 :Sad:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## tikica78

m@tt htjela sam ti reći zašto ne odete s tim nalazima kod dr L. ja bi odmah otišla on najbolje zna ako nešto ne valja što će dati tvojoj dragoj od lijekova ili kako planirati dalje ivf..

----------


## nina977

Cure koje ste kod dr.L,molim vas info,koliko dr.L traži da bude pauza između dva stimulirana postupka?

----------


## kiarad

Tikica, molit cu se za tebe. I moj m je jako tuzan zbog tebe jer sam te cijelo vrijeme spominjala. Drzi se! 
Reci mi jel si mirovala ili si isla raditi? i kako si se osjecala opcenito?

----------


## kiarad

Nina, obicno 6 mjeseci izmedu ful stimulirana.

----------


## nina977

> Nina, obicno 6 mjeseci izmedu ful stimulirana.


Hvala ti na odgovoru,mislila sam da možda može ipak manja pauza.

----------


## kiarad

Nina, pa moze i manje, ali mozda nakon 5 mjeseci. ali L. zna ponekad i krenuti 2.ciklus sa polustimulirajucim. eto ja sam bas sada tako. na klomifenima i gonalima. pa sad cemo vidjeti sto ce izdrzati do punkcije

----------


## nina977

> Nina, pa moze i manje, ali mozda nakon 5 mjeseci. ali L. zna ponekad i krenuti 2.ciklus sa polustimulirajucim. eto ja sam bas sada tako. na klomifenima i gonalima. pa sad cemo vidjeti sto ce izdrzati do punkcije


Možda najbolje da odem na konzultacije pa da vidim s njim šta predlaže.

----------


## Elena 85

Tikice draga jako mi je zao zbog toga sto ti se dogodilo,stalo sam mislila na tebe i veselila se kako je tebi uspjelo,i bas mi je bilo tesko kad sam procitala danas ,drago mi je da si koliko toliko dobro,i planiras ponovo u nove pobjede.
Draga drzi nam se i znam da ce i ovaj ruzni period u nasim zivotima jednom biti iza nas i da cemo docekati svoje srecice...

----------


## tikica78

Kiarad i ja cu za tebe..evo vjerujem da ćeš vec sada uspjeti mila moja..reci mi u kojoj si fazi sad?
Ja sam se osjećala super, imala sam doduše na početku neki hematom i on je nestao u srijedu mi jedr.rekla da su bebe super da se opustim a vec iduću večer me počeli neki grcevi hvatati, ja sam mislila to je rastezanje maternice jer ipak su blizanci..u utorak na srijedu počeli jaki grcevi(čitaj trudovi) dok nisam prokrvarila otišla na hitnu i u bolnici su me ostavili dali utrice i rekli ne mogu ništa ...bebe su bile tada žive vidjela sam ih na uzv zadnji put jedna je bila 32mm druga 34mm
Zašto se to dogodilo ne znam..

Nina možeš nakon dva mjeseca na polustimulirani ako nisi imala hiper..sretno!

----------


## kiarad

Tikica, sad sam u fazi da ne bi rekla jer idem na punkciju ovaj tjedan i ak budem urlala da bas svi ne znaju da sam ja. ali cu ti javiti cim to prode. jer ni sama ne znam dal ce folikuli izdrzati do punkcije. nekak mi je to predugo, ali valjda L. zna. Toliko mi je zao zbog tebe, da imam sad jednu zelju i da znam da ce se ostvariti, rekla bi Boze daj tikici bebu. sorry draga, ali nekak smo i mi svi sa tobom to prolazili i ne znam kako da ti sad rijecima opisem, kako da ti pomognem. 
Svaka ti cast. ti ces biti najbolja mama na svijetu!

----------


## applepie

tikica78, žao mi je!  :Sad:

----------


## sokica

Draga tikica78, iskreno mi je žao zbog onoga što ti se dogodilo. Dugo vas pratim, ali nisam se javljala. S radošću sam dočekala tvoje vijesti a sada me ovo šokiralo. Ali ne daj se, glavu gore, doći će bolja vremena...

----------


## tikica78

Kiarad ma samo ti vici i urlaj nek svi znaju koliko je to bolno, ja nisam vristala a boljelo me jako dr.L je gledao jesam li živa..a sad bi sve dala nek mi čupaju, vade samo nek mi vrate moje bebe..veselim se zbog tvoje punkcije , ti ćeš mi brzo biti trudnica .

----------


## kiarad

Tikica, evo ziva sam. dobili smo ih 5 komada i svih pet su ok. nisam vristala. bila sam samo malko jaukala. danas je bila takva guzva. danas mi je i mm bio prvi put, kaze kak su tu svi tuzni. da, tak je to nazalost. Ali nas legenda doktor je neponovljiv. on je fakat za to stvoren.kak si ti?

----------


## M@tt

> Tikica, evo ziva sam. dobili smo ih 5 komada i svih pet su ok. nisam vristala. bila sam samo malko jaukala. danas je bila takva guzva. danas mi je i mm bio prvi put, kaze kak su tu svi tuzni. da, tak je to nazalost. Ali nas legenda doktor je neponovljiv. on je fakat za to stvoren.kak si ti?


Bravoooooo kiarad... Joj sad ja jedva čekam sljedeći mjesec isto...  :Very Happy: 

sretnoooo

----------


## tikica78

I ja sam ih dobila 5 a 3je vratio to je super ! Taman neće ti tijelo biti napaceno od puno folikula i lijepo ćeš biti spremna za svoju bebicu da se ugnijezdi..bas sam sretna zbog tebe..

----------


## kiarad

Rijeci ti se pozlatile. rucak i dalje vrijedi.

----------


## tikica78

ma draga moja ajmo mi na ručak s kolicima..tad će to biti ono pravo..
jako bi voljela da ti sad uspiješ pa m@tt i svi redom onda ću biti još jača da i ja dočekam opet svoje sunce..

----------


## crna ovca

Evo curke maca papucarica mi je preporucila da se javim. Trenutno smo u fazi pikanja decapeptylom i gonalima i na svakodnevnom UZV. Danas mi je 10 dc i imam 10 js?!?! Svi me pitaju nije li to mozda previse, ja znam samo da mi je dr. L rekao da je zadovoljan. Citam da je dosta vas bilo prvo na Klonifenu, a mene je odmah stavio na punu hormonsku stimulaciju iako minje rekao da super reagiram na Klomifen na zadnjoj inseminaciji. Rekao mi je da mene zeli "rijesiti" od prve jer imamo sve dobre predispozicije. Punkcija bi trebala biti u petak ili subotu i vec me pomalo strah, pogotovo kad citam kako boli. Dr. L mi jer rekao da prije punkcije daje apaurin, a neke cure su mi savjetovale da prije popijen i tabletu za bolove. Imam 10 JS i desno jajnik mi je malo teze dostupan, pa me frka, frka, frka!!! Stvarno sam bila i rukama dosta doktora i mogu reci da je dr. L brz i zna sto radi, jedino je za moje pojmove malo grub u izvedbi. Tjesi me jedino sto punkcija ne traje dugo.

----------


## tikica78

nije grub vjeruj mi , on pokušava što brže izvesti punkciju da te boli što kraće..ja sam zadnji put popila Nurofen i normabel  da mi opusti mišiće i bilo je bolno ali čini mi se manje.. on ti da apaurin ali poslije ako hoćeš..ali poslije ništa posebno ne boli možda 15tak minuta kao kad dobiješ m.. ja sam zadnji put išla na poslovni sastanak poslije punkcije..
što se tiče količina js je dosta je to obzirom da se bacaju a tri ostavljaju za transfer, kad bi bio novi zakon da nam se i ove mogu poslije iskoristiti ..uh ja se nadam da će ga donijeti do svibnja kad ja opet budem išla..

uglavnom opusti se i vjeruj dr.L on zna što radi.. ne sumnjaj u njega ni malo.. on je čarobnjak

----------


## crna ovca

Ne sumnjam u njega. Opustila sam se, vidis da se tek sad javljam na ovaj topic. Stvarno sam zadovoljna njegovim radom iako mislim da mu treba pomoc barem jedne medicinske sestre, jer on sve radi. Svaki dan je sve veca guzva u cekaonici, kao da se nesto dijeli bespla...

----------


## Darkica

Ja sam prva dva puta bila na punoj stimulaciji, a treći put u polustimulaciji. U punoj sam dobila 11js, pa 9 js, a u polustimulaciji 5js. I ta polustimulacija je bila dobitna. Ja nisam ništa pila prije punkcije za ublažavanje bolova niti mi je dr spomenuo mogućnost dobivanaj apaurina...niti mi je isti dakako dao. Punkcija zaista nije trajala dugo i ja sam odmah nakon toga bez problema sišla sa stola, odjenula se i otputovala put Rijeke. Nakon transfera sam ležala, ali to je normalno za sve. Ne znam jel dr L grub u odnosu na druge doktore, jer ja sam isključivo njegov pacijent...ali, meni punkcija nije bila neizdrživo bolna. Bolna, neugodna...definitivno da...ali, ništa strašno :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## crna ovca

*tikica78*, drzim ti palceve! Barem znas da mozes ostati T, a ovo sve ostalo su sada nijanse.


Da, moram napomenuti da mi je prosli tjedan negdje 6dc bilo uzasno lose, znaci, mucnina, slabost na mahove, drhtavica, glavobolja, vrtiglavica, a (.)(.) me jos uvijek bole i natecene su kao u najgorem PMS-u. Stomak mi he normalan, malo napuhan. Drugi dan je bilo sve ok. Dr. L mi je rekao da je to sve reakcija na hormone i da je to normalno.

----------


## kiarad

Crna ovca, cure su ti sve dobro rekle. Punkcija boli i nitko tu ne moze reci da ne boli i kad ti ju rade mislis da vise nikad neces ici i onda naon pola sata samo vrtis u glavi ma nije strasno. pretpostavljam da je tako kad rodis, kazes nikad vise i onda opet i opet. to je tako. kolio ja znam L. je njezan koliko moze biti i on je jedini doktor koji pika najbrze. ja sam sretna da ne moram ici kod drugih i imati anesteziju jer to nije zdravo. a ovo se pretrpi. mene je danas bockal i mislim da je i dalje kralj. jos sam mu rekla danas, pa vi ste i dalje najbolji u hrvatskoj i bil je presretan, ko malo dijete. ipak je i on samo covjek.

----------


## crna ovca

Koliko se dugo lezi poslije punkcije, krvari li se i sl.?

----------


## crna ovca

*tikica78*, sad sam tek shvatila, ako sam dobro shvatila, apaurin dr. L daje poslije punkcije ako zelis?!?!? A ne prije punkcije? :Shock:  :Shock:  :Grin:

----------


## tikica78

da poslije tako je meni rekao..kad je bilo gotovo pitao me jel jako boli i jel želim da mi da apaurin inekciju , ali nije bilo potrebno..
ma pripremi se na bol ali to traje možda 5-6min možda sam i puno rekla.. ali ništa što se ne zaboravlja već za pola sata kad ti je najveća briga hoće se oploditi i koliko njih..pa beta.. a nije ni tu kraj..
a ta napuhnutost i sve što si nabrojala to je sve dio ful stimuliranog.. ja sam isto uspjela u polustim.i opet idem u 5mj polustim.
tako mi je rekao dr.L..

----------


## Darkica

> Koliko se dugo lezi poslije punkcije, krvari li se i sl.?


Jasno da ćeš krvariti tijekom punkcije, ali doktor sve lijepo sredi tako da sa stola ustaneš sva slickana :Smile:  Ako je potrebno, možeš ležati nakon punkcije...ovisno akko se ti osjećaš...Ja , recimo, nisam ležala niti nakon jedne punkcije...bez problema sam mogla ustati, odjenuti se i otputovati doma. Ali, sve ti je to individualno. Ako ste nakon punkcije bude boljelo ili se ne budeš dobro osjećala, naravno da možeš zatražiti injekciju apaurina ili prileći.

----------


## crna ovca

A sto se dogadja ako jedan ili vise folikula pukne prije punkcije? Danas mi je najveci folikul bio izmedju 16 i 
17mm.

----------


## kiarad

Crna ovca, opet su ti cure dobro rekle. ja uvijek ostanem lezat jer ne mogu ustati bas kako treba. jednom sam se srusila kad su mi polipe odstranili isto na zivo pa sad vise ne riskiram. krvari se malo ali on ti stavi gazu koju kada dodes doma ili ides piskit prvi put izvadis i ta gaza mene jako zivcira jer je dugacka, a misici se stisnu od punkcije i ond anikak ju izvaditi pa je mozda bolje leci i onda ju izvaditi ali sve su to sitnice.

----------


## kiarad

> A sto se dogadja ako jedan ili vise folikula pukne prije punkcije? Danas mi je najveci folikul bio izmedju 16 i 
> 17mm.


ako si kod L. tesko da ce nesto puknuti prije. obicno pucaju na 22, nek me ispravi netko ako sam krivo napisala.

----------


## crna ovca

Oprostite mi na dosadnim pitanjima, ali ja sam jedna od onih koje manje boli ako vise znaju. Hvala vam na odgovorima i moram reci da vam se divim na pozitivi i predanisti!!!

----------


## crna ovca

Folikuli pucaju izmedju 17,5 i 22 mm ako se ne varam. Zanima me sto se dogadja s postupkom ako, recimo, 1 od 10 folikula pukne prije punkcije? Je li imao netko takvo iskustvo?

----------


## frka

pojednostavljeno - lijekovi, supresija u IVF-u služe tome da se cijeli postupak može kontrolirati tako da je gotovo pa nemoguće da dođe do pucanja folikula prije punkcije (ne skroz nemoguće, ali toliko rijetko da se time stvarno ne trebaš zamarati). a kod iskusnog dr-a stvarno o tome ne trebaš ni razmišljati...

uz to, na uzv-u je dr vidio da imaš 10 *folikula, ne js* - folikuli mogu biti i prazni tako da od 10 folikula možeš dobiti manje js (bilo je i slučajeva kad se dobilo više js negoli je bilo folikula - znači u 1 folikulu su bile 2 js - ali i to je dosta rijetko).

----------


## barkica

Drage zenice.... Pratim vas iz dana u dan! Lijepo je cuti da je L.jos uvijek tako drag i dobar! Moj put je poceo kod njega i bila sam među zadnjima kod njega na vv,a vjerojatno cu opet njemu doć(ako ne uspije mb). Kod njega smo svi u dobrim rukama,ako i pode nesto po zlu,stvarno je tu za pomoci i ublaziti boli... Tikice,tebi puno srece i jos vise uspjeha!!! Sretno vam svima!! :Smile:

----------


## bubamara!

*Tikice* drži se  :Love:

----------


## BigBlue

stvarno tužna vijest tikice, nemam riječi  :Crying or Very sad: 

sad si ti najbitnija - samo se oporavi, glavu gore, sigurna sam da je najbolje tek pred tobom  :Love:

----------


## BigBlue

konačno došla i veljača, i mi krećemo s postupkom kod dr. R u Viliju 
je li još netko od forumaš(ic)a u to vrijeme tamo?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Pozdrav svima!
Čitam vas već dugo, ali nadam se da ću tipkati ovdje što kraće  :Smile: 
I Vama želim isto.
Divni ste, puno sam od vas naučila ovdje....

----------


## crna ovca

Curke od koliko ste miligrama popile Normabel prije punkcije i jeste li to rekle doktoru?

----------


## Mia Lilly

Meni normabeli ne pomažu za punkciju pa ih nisam ni pila. Ako misliš da ne možeš izdržati traži dr. da ti da nešto.

----------


## TrudyC

Najefikasnije je prije punkcije popiti nešto protiv bolova - ono što inače uzimate. Ja sam probala s voltarenom, ali mu treba predugo da prodjeluje, pa sam prešla na Nalgesin (bilo od 275 ili 550 - oba djeluju odlično).

Normabel je potreban jedino ako ste previše nervozni i tresete se - jel to nije preporučljivo na punkciji.

----------


## crna ovca

Ja inace pijem Neofen forte i sada tek citam uputu gdje pise da Neofen forte pripada skupini lijekova koji imaju blagi utjecaj na ovulaciju te moze doci do prolaznog smanjenja plodnosti kod zena koje prestaje nakon prekida primjene lijeka?!?!? Sto mi vi preporucate za bolove?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Pozdrav svima!!
Ovo mi je prvi post, tj. drugi, prvi je negdje čini se "pobjegao", nemam pojma...
Samo sam htjela reći da ste svi divni ovdje i da sam od vas naučila sve što znam o MPO.
Velika ste pomoć i podrška  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

ja sam imala punkciju 10js, skriveni desni jajnik i bila je bolna ko sam vrag, nakon nje mi je i pozlilo u cekaoni od nedostatka zraka ali zdurala sam. Dobila sam te njihove 2 injekcije ali nist to ne pomaze previse. Na VV doktori ne preporucuju uzimanje iceg niti prije punkcije niti poslije transfera, dakle nikakvi normabeli ne dolaze u obzir. Osobno isto mislim da se shopamo s previse toga i da ne treba jos nesto dodatno uzimati. Inace, ako se bas mora nesto uzeti za bolove ili temperaturu, svi nekako preporucaju lupocet ili eventualno andol.

----------


## Bluebella

> konačno došla i veljača, i mi krećemo s postupkom kod dr. R u Viliju 
> je li još netko od forumaš(ic)a u to vrijeme tamo?


ja čekam promjenu zakona pa krećem kod dr. R u Vili.... nadam se u ožujku  :Very Happy:

----------


## crna ovca

> ja sam imala punkciju 10js, skriveni desni jajnik i bila je bolna ko sam vrag, nakon nje mi je i pozlilo u cekaoni od nedostatka zraka ali zdurala sam. Dobila sam te njihove 2 injekcije ali nist to ne pomaze previse. Na VV doktori ne preporucuju uzimanje iceg niti prije punkcije niti poslije transfera, dakle nikakvi normabeli ne dolaze u obzir. Osobno isto mislim da se shopamo s previse toga i da ne treba jos nesto dodatno uzimati. Inace, ako se bas mora nesto uzeti za bolove ili temperaturu, svi nekako preporucaju lupocet ili eventualno andol.


Nisi me niti malo utjesila, a vec panicarim od straha. Osijecam se ko druga osoba i jedva cekam da prodje sutrasnji dan. A sto se tice lijekova, mislin da je bolje popiti lijek nego doziviti takav stres kao ti. Mislim da je steta manja...

----------


## barkica

Hm! Znam kak boli dok su ti jajnici negdje skriveni i cudno polozeni! Boli ko vrag,a pikica mi nista nije znacila! Uzela sam 2 normabela od 2mg pola sata prije pikice i jedan uz pikicu! Rekla sam sestri,ali neka sutim,da nebi svi navalili na to! Svaki put prije toga mi je bilo uzas! A tada samo neugodan tupi bol,za izdrzati,takvi su mi bolovi od M. Sve ok,nije bilo slabosti,samo sam prije zahvata bila ko u oblacima,smijala se ko luda... Neke zene sve podnesu,ali bilo je da su zene od bolova pale u nesvjest i dobivale infuziju! Mozda ipak ako imate strah i boli vas(mene stvarno je-uzasno), uzmete par tih tabl. i proci ce lakse! Sretno  :Wink: !!!

----------


## crna ovca

Konacno iskren odgovor!!! *barkica*, hvala ti od srca!!! Znam ja da smo mi neke zene jake i bojimo se napisati da nas nesto boli da nam se netko ne bi smijao. Ja ne podnosim dobro bol i on mi odmah stvara mucninu, povacanje i nesvjesticu. Zivimo u 21 stoljecu i mislim da je steta stvarno manja, nego sa trpis taj bol kako bi poslije mogla reci da si bila hrabra i izdrzala ga. Razgovarala sam danas i s doktorom i rekao mi je da mogu popiti tabletu za bolove i za smirenje sutra prije punkcije ako sam nervozna, u panici i strahu.

----------


## geceta

> Nisi me niti malo utjesila, a vec panicarim od straha. Osijecam se ko druga osoba i jedva cekam da prodje sutrasnji dan. A sto se tice lijekova, mislin da je bolje popiti lijek nego doziviti takav stres kao ti. Mislim da je steta manja...


pa nisam ti htjela pricati kako ce biti super i rozo, bolje je pripremiti se na ono sto te ceka. Mene je doista uzasno boljelo ali nisam vristala, pricala sam s doktorom i sestrama od kojih me jedna cijelo vrijeme drzala za ruku, a on me na kraju stisnuo za rame i rekao da sam bila super i da je jako ponosan na mene. Bilo je tesko ali sve smo skupa u tome i jedna smo drugoj pomagale u svlacioni, jedino sto me poslije zeznuo taj ustajali zrak u cekaoni ali i tu su me svi malo mazili pazilil. Danas na to ne gledam kao na lose i bolno iskustvo, to je dio koji moram proci da bih sebi i muzicu omogucila bebicu i kad to uspijem, ovo sve cu zaboraviti. Sretno ti sutra, ako ti je lakse, uzmi si danas normabel da spavas i da se smiris, ili nesto drugo za smirenje, na prirodnoj bazi. A na punkciji radi i misli na ono sto inace radis ili mislis u groznim situacijama, svatko ima taj neki ventil, ako ti vices, vici. Ako brbljas, brbljaj. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sto manje boli

----------


## Darkica

Ako te boli ili već unaprijed znaš da slabo podnosiš bol, narvno da ćeš poduzeti nešto glede toga. Svaka od nas je drugačija...neke kako kažeš padaju u nesvijest, druge jedva da osjete...a treće poput mene osjete,ali im to nije neizdrživo i komotno nakon toga mogu ustati i odjenuti se, otputovati...Meni nije potrebne tableta za ublažavanje bolova niti ona za smirenje...ali, ako tebi je, pa...bolje spriječiti nego liječiti, zar ne? Ti sebe najbolje poznaješ....Sretno sutra!  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

upravo tako, Darkica ! svatko sebe najbolje zna a i ako ti ta nervoza jos vise utjece na tebe, uzmi si tabletu vec sada  :Smile:

----------


## ivana101

Tikica78 jako mi je žao! Kao što si rekla pozitivna beta je samo 1 od 100 stepenica koje moramo proći do konačnog cilja, ali možemo mi to. Sretno nam svima!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## crna ovca

Iskukala sam se na odbrojavanju, pa cu se ovdje drzati samo tehnikalija. Prvo moram napomenuti da se ne nudi nikakva anestezija ili nesto protiv boliva ili za smirenje ni prije ni poslije punkcije. Moje je misljenje da ako imas dvije, tri JS nije uopce problem izdrzati bez icega. Oni koji imaju oko 10 i preko 10 su druga prica. Moram pohvaliti dr. L i osoblje jer su bili ljubazni i brzi. Dr. L mi je tijekom punkcije govorio koliko je jos ostalo i da mu kazem ako pocne jako boliti. Isperu te prvo izvana alkoholom ili vec nekim dezunficijensom, isto i iz nutra tj. rodnicu. Slijedi pikanje. Igla i strojcek za usisavanje zakaceni su na vaginalni ultrazvuk. Prvih par uboda je ok i izdrzljivo. Sa svakim slijedecim malo jace boli. Zadnji me najvise bolio jer se sakrio i dr. L morai probusiti sve manje folikule da bi dosao do njega. Kada je bio gotov bol je automatski prestala. Pobrisao me iznutra i izvana i rekao da sam vrlo malo krvarila. Na kraju mi je stavio gazu u rodnicu u obliku vaginalnog uloska. Ostala sam lezati neko vrijeme na stolu za punkciju. Nakon toga sam se obukla ostala lezati u sobi za odmor. Cure su se izmjenjivale jedna za drugom. Taj dan je uz uobicajene preglede odradio 4 punkcije i 2 transfera dok sam ja bila tamo. Nakon toga je pozvao mene i MM ispostavio racun i rekao da ce nam javiti kada trebamo doci na transfer. Uf, oprostite na detaljnom opisu. E da, prije punkcije sam doruckovala, jer mi je in rekao da mogu i popila Normanel 5 mg i Nefen forte. 

Pozz svima, nadam se da ce pomoci... :Very Happy:

----------


## kiarad

Crna ovca, koji ti je danas dan nakon transfera?
Ja bi samo nadodala tvom opisu da ponekad neke cure imaju zabacene jajnike pa onda doc mora ih malo dignuti da bi dosao do njih. E to onda boli dodatno.

----------


## crna ovca

Transfer nije jos bio. Dr. L je rekao da ce nam javiti i da bi trebao biti najkasnije do cetvrtka.

----------


## barkica

I ja cu se nadovezati u vezi jajnika:ako je norm.polozaj nije strasno(tako vecina zena kaze),ali ako su ti negdje skriveni i visoko polozeni i jos priljubljeni(posljedica endom.), boli ko vrag! Navala vrucine,sumovi u usima,a ako ne slusas sestru kako disati i sto raditi,ne gine ti nesvjestica! U svakom slucaju,sve pohvale timu,dr.je zakon! Kad bi moja gin. bila na trecinu dobra i draga kao on,bila bih sretna! Ali mi zene kao zene,za srecice cemo sve pretrpit i prebolit! Stvarno puno toga prolazimo i mora nam se ostvariti onp sto najvise zelimo i trazimo :Smile:

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

ej curke, trebam info za sestricnu, kolika je cijena pravnog i psiholoskog savjetovanja u IVF poliklinici kod dr. Š?
hvala

----------


## frka

OKNP, ne znam za cijenu, ali zašto bi išta plaćali kad sve mogu obaviti besplatno na uputnicu ili u Obiteljskom centru?! i to se priznaje u svakoj klinici! pogledaj i temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/70962-O...-stav-psiholog.

(Šimuniću i njegovoj ženi koja radi kao pravnica u IVF poliklinici ne bih dala niti lipe i ako se obavezno p&p savjetovanje zadrži i u novom Zakonu koji je na putu, to je sigurno uvelike njegovo maslo zbog vlastitih interesa)

----------


## kiarad

cure, neki u petak sam pitala jer netko bio na transferu i nije se nitko javio. pa jel ima netko da vadi betu 17.02. da ne prolazim sve sama. meni danas tek 2 dnt

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> OKNP, ne znam za cijenu, ali zašto bi išta plaćali kad sve mogu obaviti besplatno na uputnicu ili u Obiteljskom centru?! i to se priznaje u svakoj klinici! pogledaj i temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/70962-O...-stav-psiholog.
> 
> (Šimuniću i njegovoj ženi koja radi kao pravnica u IVF poliklinici ne bih dala niti lipe i ako se obavezno p&p savjetovanje zadrži i u novom Zakonu koji je na putu, to je sigurno uvelike njegovo maslo zbog vlastitih interesa)


ma znam frka, ali nije za mene, samo mi treba info ako neko zna. hvala

----------


## santana

cure,ohrabrite se,objelodanite svoje probleme,nitko se ne može zauzeti za vas kao vi same,istupite ,recite,približite ljudima svoje probleme.tu nema mjesta za samozatajnost,organizirajte se,pa valjda je vama više stalo omogućiti si pravedno liječenje, nego skupinama poput i ja sam bio embrij to vam osporiti.budite glasne,otvorene,sad je vrijeme

----------


## tetadoktor

> ja čekam promjenu zakona pa krećem kod dr. R u Vili.... nadam se u ožujku


ista stvar. u veljači idem na prebrojavanje antralnih folikula i dogovor za postupak!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## micamaca30

> OKNP, ne znam za cijenu, ali zašto bi išta plaćali kad sve mogu obaviti besplatno na uputnicu ili u Obiteljskom centru?! i to se priznaje u svakoj klinici! pogledaj i temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/70962-O...-stav-psiholog.
> 
> (Šimuniću i njegovoj ženi koja radi kao pravnica u IVF poliklinici ne bih dala niti lipe i ako se obavezno p&p savjetovanje zadrži i u novom Zakonu koji je na putu, to je sigurno uvelike njegovo maslo zbog vlastitih interesa)


Ja sam 5x išla na ivf kod prof.Š 
Dok su svi dizali ruke od nas zbog mm i njegove dijagnoze (nema spermija) i htjeli nas na donirani on je učinio čudo!
Zašto bi on nešto radio za vlastite interese ?Pa svako ide tamo gdje se osječa da bi mogao uspjeti!

----------


## frka

micamaca30, ovo o čemu ti pričaš nema nikakve veze s onim što sam ja napisala... drago mi je zbog vašeg uspjeha bez obzira na to koji je dr bio posrednik da bi se on postigao... ovo je osjetljivo područje i nije čudno da se velika većina nas bar na neki način emotivno veže uz liječnike koji su nam pomogli ostvariti trudnoću, ali to ne mijenja neke činjenice... Šimunić je MPO-vac i naravno da su mnogi parovi, kao i vi, uz njegovu pomoć dobili dijete - to nitko ne osporava. ali priklanjanjem Milinoviću i njegovom Zakonu naškodio je pacijentima radi vlastitih interesa... evo nekih objektivnih činjenica: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/70480-G...insku-oplodnju................

----------


## frka

.

----------


## Darkica

> micamaca30, ovo o čemu ti pričaš nema nikakve veze s onim što sam ja napisala... drago mi je zbog vašeg uspjeha bez obzira na to koji je dr bio posrednik da bi se on postigao... ovo je osjetljivo područje i nije čudno da se velika većina nas bar na neki način emotivno veže uz liječnike koji su nam pomogli ostvariti trudnoću, ali to ne mijenja neke činjenice... Šimunić je MPO-vac i naravno da su mnogi parovi, kao i vi, uz njegovu pomoć dobili dijete - to nitko ne osporava. ali priklanjanjem Milinoviću i njegovom Zakonu naškodio je pacijentima radi vlastitih interesa... evo nekih objektivnih činjenica: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/70480-G...insku-oplodnju................


X

----------


## Bubimitka81

Crna ovco odličan ti je ovaj detaljan opis postupka punkcije.
Sigurno će biti od pomoći kad dodjemo do toga, nadam se uskoro  :Smile:

----------


## crna ovca

> cure, neki u petak sam pitala jer netko bio na transferu i nije se nitko javio. pa jel ima netko da vadi betu 17.02. da ne prolazim sve sama. meni danas tek 2 dnt


Ja tek sutra ili prekosutra idem na transfer. Ima topic Nakon transfera gdje su bas cure koje cekaju betu. I ja im se mislim pridruziti ovaj tjedan...

Cure, sto se tice prikupljanja dokumentacije za postupak, ja sam sve ono sto se moglo na uputnicu tako i obavila. Previse kostaju postupci da bi im jos davla novce i za dokumentaciju. :Shock:  I iskreno, smeta me sto se MPO doktori dizu u nebesa. I oni su ljudi o rade pogreske o kojima ljudi ne vole pisati, jer im je taj i taj doktor pomogao ostvariti T. Ja cu sve iskreno, pa ce mozda to nekome pomoci da donese odluku.

----------


## nati

evo i mene ponovno...zanima me da li dr.L traži friške nalaze(cervikalne briseve,papa,hormone-moji stari oko 10mj.) pošto mi nije ništa rekao a sutra idem na uvz(3.dan ciklusa)

----------


## crna ovca

> evo i mene ponovno...zanima me da li dr.L traži friške nalaze(cervikalne briseve,papa,hormone-moji stari oko 10mj.) pošto mi nije ništa rekao a sutra idem na uvz(3.dan ciklusa)


Moji su bili friski, ali nije spominjao nikakve datume.O

----------


## Mala Emma

Cure samo da vas pozdravim sve,nova sam ovdje ali vas vec jako duuugo pratim.Nakon neuspjelih pokusaja u Svicarkoj odlucila sam i ja krenuti kod doktora Lucingera krajem 8.mjeseca jel su u 8.mj na godisnjem...Zaboravila sam ga pitati da li mi treba i vjencani list osim ostalih nalaza koje cu obaviti ovdje,zna li netko?Naravno nadam se da ce do tada sigurno vec biti i usvojen novi zakon.

----------


## kiarad

> evo i mene ponovno...zanima me da li dr.L traži friške nalaze(cervikalne briseve,papa,hormone-moji stari oko 10mj.) pošto mi nije ništa rekao a sutra idem na uvz(3.dan ciklusa)


ne trazi. njemu to bas i nije vazno. bar meni to nije niti pogledao. ali ja sam vec dosla od doktora koji je radio inseminaciju pa valjda zbog toga.iako dr.L. je oprostite na izrazu malo trknut na svoju stranu, dok jr on takav blago nama.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mi sutra idemo na prvi pregled kod dr. L.
Toliko sam toga čula o njemu da ne mogu dočekati da ga upoznam, baš se veselim.. 
Drž'te fige  :Smile:

----------


## barkica

Ej,cure! Imam pitanje(mozda nije zgodno..):kolik stoji postupak full stimulacije,sa lijekovima i svime sto ide u taj postupak? Spremam se za mb,ali ako ne uspije tamo, ici cu kod dr.L,pa ako mi mozenetko okvirno reci cifru? Hvaka vam puno..,,,!!!

----------


## M@tt

> Ej,cure! Imam pitanje(mozda nije zgodno..):kolik stoji postupak full stimulacije,sa lijekovima i svime sto ide u taj postupak? Spremam se za mb,ali ako ne uspije tamo, ici cu kod dr.L,pa ako mi mozenetko okvirno reci cifru? Hvaka vam puno..,,,!!!


A zavisi ti barkica o količini gonala. Nas je sve skupa s obzirom da nismo iz Zagreba došlo oko 17.000-18.000 Kn, ne sječam se točno više...

----------


## nati

evo da se javim prvi pregled(3.dan ciklusa) kod dr.L dobila klomifen+estrofem u nedjelju uv pa će vidjeti dali idemo dalje ili ne jer postoji neka cista koja mu nije jasna. Zanima me da li je koja od vas dobila taj estrofem uz klomifen?

----------


## ivica_k

> Mi sutra idemo na prvi pregled kod dr. L.
> Toliko sam toga čula o njemu da ne mogu dočekati da ga upoznam, baš se veselim.. 
> Drž'te fige


kako je bilo, podijeli dojmove s nama

----------


## Mia Lilly

> evo da se javim prvi pregled(3.dan ciklusa) kod dr.L dobila klomifen+estrofem u nedjelju uv pa će vidjeti dali idemo dalje ili ne jer postoji neka cista koja mu nije jasna. Zanima me da li je koja od vas dobila taj estrofem uz klomifen?


Ja! Pila sam ga do 10tt.

----------


## tikica78

i ja sam pila u mom dobitnom postupku..nemoj samo čitati uputstva..slušaj dr.

----------


## nati

> i ja sam pila u mom dobitnom postupku..nemoj samo čitati uputstva..slušaj dr.


uputstva su me i prestrašila..dao mi je 3*2 do nedjelje + 2 klomifena dnevno pa mi ništa nije bilo jasno..hvala na  odgovoru već sam mislila da nešto sa mnom nije uredu

----------


## lola32

Pozdrav svima,
evo da se i ja pridružim mada vas čitam već jako dugo.
Ja sam u pripremama za 3. IVF kod dr. L., čekam još samo promjenu zakona.
Sad mi je prošlo već 10 mjeseci od prošlog postupka i dr. je tražio nove briseve i papu. 
Toliko za početak! Nadam se ugodnom druženju!

----------


## tikica78

Ha,ha i ja sam se prestravila kad sam to pročitala ali to je super lijek , piti ćeš ga jos dugo..ja sam eto bila11 tj.trudna ali jos sam pila2x1 a iz početka pa sve do 8tj trudnoće 3x2..ma biti će to sve super, opusti se zna on sto radi..i sretno!

----------


## kiarad

> evo da se javim prvi pregled(3.dan ciklusa) kod dr.L dobila klomifen+estrofem u nedjelju uv pa će vidjeti dali idemo dalje ili ne jer postoji neka cista koja mu nije jasna. Zanima me da li je koja od vas dobila taj estrofem uz klomifen?


Nati estrofem je za bolji endometrij. ja ga pijem vec dva tjedna, tj. i vec 4 dan ntransfera. meni je puno pomogao

----------


## kiarad

> Ha,ha i ja sam se prestravila kad sam to pročitala ali to je super lijek , piti ćeš ga jos dugo..ja sam eto bila11 tj.trudna ali jos sam pila2x1 a iz početka pa sve do 8tj trudnoće 3x2..ma biti će to sve super, opusti se zna on sto radi..i sretno!


Tikica, pa ja nista ne citam kaj mi L. da, vjerujem mu sto posto, kaj da se petljam u nekaj kaj pojma nemam.

----------


## kiarad

tikica, htjela sam ti reci da ja nista ne osjecam. malo sam napuhnuta i bole me c. ali nikakvih drugih simptoma. nocas bi kao trebalo biti ugnjezdenje, ali koliko god bila pozitivna meni je to sve skupa cudno. jel i tebi tako bilo da sad ne kopam po postovima

----------


## Bubimitka81

> kako je bilo, podijeli dojmove s nama


Dakle, Lučinger je fenomenalan, nas je totalno oduševio  :Smile: 
Drag, pristupačan, sve lijepo objasni, sve u svemu super!!
Dogovorili smo se da već od sljedećeg ciklusa startamo sa našim prvim IVF-om.
Znači, sad slijedi čekanje, a nakon toga ono još gore čekanje..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Cure samo da vas pozdravim sve,nova sam ovdje ali vas vec jako duuugo pratim.Nakon neuspjelih pokusaja u Svicarkoj odlucila sam i ja krenuti kod doktora Lucingera krajem 8.mjeseca jel su u 8.mj na godisnjem...Zaboravila sam ga pitati da li mi treba i vjencani list osim ostalih nalaza koje cu obaviti ovdje,zna li netko?Naravno nadam se da ce do tada sigurno vec biti i usvojen novi zakon.


Ajme pa kako ćete dočekati 8.mj, svaka čast na strpljenju. Ja bih sve odmah sada  :Smile: 
Tražit će ti i kopiju vjenčanog lista i potvrdu od psihologa i od pravne službe.
Sretno.

----------


## Elena 85

evo i ja sam danas napokon imala punkciju 18 dc.i dobili smo 3 j.s. samo sa klomifenima,i u petak transfer :Very Happy:

----------


## ana-

pozdrav cure ovako zanima me ak nije problem cijena kod dr.L. ET i preseljenje smrzlića sa VV 
imamo u planu ali nikako da se odlućimo

hvala sretno svima u svemu od  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## kiarad

> evo i ja sam danas napokon imala punkciju 18 dc.i dobili smo 3 j.s. samo sa klomifenima,i u petak transfer


Elena, opet si sa nama! super

----------


## crna ovca

UPDATE!

Jucer transfer tri 3dn mrvice. Sam postupak je potpuno bezbolan, osjetila sam jedino kada mi je dr. L uvodio kakteter u maternicu. Ostala sam lezati na stolu jedno 10 minuta i kasnije jos pola sata u sobi za odmor. Nakon transfera dok sam jos lezala ma stolu do mene je dosla biologica i pitala me imam li kakvih pitanja i ostala sa mnom jos pola sata. Ja sam imala puno pitanja hehehehe i ona mi je na sva odgovorila  :Naklon: .  Dr. L mi je propisao mirovanje do cetvrtka i Utrogestan 3x2.
U cetvrtak trebam doci na kontrolu i primiti prvu inekciju Brevactida 1500. Sada odmaram i nikako se ne mogu naviknuti da nesto maleno cuvam u busi. E da, rekli su nam da imamo 60% sanse da se implantira jedna bebica, 35% za blizance i 5% za trojke!! Jeeee!!!Meni su ovo super statistike...

----------


## Inesz

*Mala Emma*, 
U HR će do kraja 8. mjeseca sigurno biti na snazi novi Zakon. Nadam se da se tada  doktori neće morati baviti sa time je li netko u braku ili ne, tražiti vjenčane listove i potvrde od javnih bilježnika. Ako su  odrasli muškarac i žena pri zdravoj pameti, sa svojom voljom  i sa problemom neplodnosti došli na postupak medicinski potpomognute oplodnje-doktori su tu da im pomažu a ne da se bave vjenčanim listovima i potvrdama o zajedničkom životu.
Na sreću novi Zakon je blizu, tada ćeš imati još veću šansu za trudnoću jer će se ukinuti restriktivne odredbe Zakona koji je još uvijek na snazi-oplodnja najviše 3 jajne stanice i nezamrzavanje embrija čime će se neplodnim parovima (i vjenčanim i nevjenčanim) omogućiti optimalno liječenje, liječenje koje u sklau sa znanstvenim i medicinskim spoznajama.

----------


## Mala Emma

Hvala Bubimitka na odgovoru.Nema mi druge nego cekati...NE mogu prije dobiti slobodno da odem u Zagreb.Mozda dok ja dodem vise nece trebati psiholog i pravna sluzba...nadajmo se da ce i to ukinuti sto prije.Sretno svima,ljubim vas sve i pratim!

----------


## Mala Emma

Hvala Inesz na odgovoru,tebe sam isto pratila i znam za tvoju srecu najvecu, hvala bogu.Veselim se i tugujem sa svima vama.Pozz!

----------


## nati

[QUOTE=tikica78;2063846]Ha,ha i ja sam se prestravila kad sam to pročitala ali to je super lijek , piti ćeš ga jos dugo..ja sam eto bila11 tj.trudna ali jos sam pila2x1 a iz početka pa sve do 8tj trudnoće 3x2..ma biti će to sve super, opusti se zna on sto radi..i sretno![/QUOTE
hvala ti puno..

----------


## Mala Emma

Mozete si sada zamisliti ovo:imam mengu danas vec 5.dan i doktor je inzistirao da idem vaditi betu,maltretirao me da dodem jucer da bi mi sad kao sto vec znam ovih 5 dana beta bila=2,pa znam valjda razlikovati svoju normalnu mengu od neke lazne ili nekog mrljavljena pa nisam luda,znaci samo dodatna maltretaza koju treba jos jednom platiti.Inace to je bio taj drugi Fet kojeg imam u potpisu.

----------


## tikica78

kiarad kako znaš da bi noćas to trebalo biti?
ja znam kad je meni bilo , usred dana došla sam na posao normalno i onda me počeli neki bolovi trgati, do popodne više na nogama nisam mogla stajati od bola, imala sam osjećaj da će mi svi organi poispadati..a slijedeće jutro ništa više ..
ali nije svaka žena ista, znam jako puno žena koje nisu ništa osjetile i nisu imale ni kasnije nikakve simptome..
sretnice! možda ćeš i ti biti jedna od njih, samo polako .. sve će biti dobro!kissy..

----------


## tikica78

ana pusu ti šalje mama3x...

----------


## Bubimitka81

> UPDATE!
> 
> Jucer transfer tri 3dn mrvice. Sam postupak je potpuno bezbolan, osjetila sam jedino kada mi je dr. L uvodio kakteter u maternicu. Ostala sam lezati na stolu jedno 10 minuta i kasnije jos pola sata u sobi za odmor. Nakon transfera dok sam jos lezala ma stolu do mene je dosla biologica i pitala me imam li kakvih pitanja i ostala sa mnom jos pola sata. Ja sam imala puno pitanja hehehehe i ona mi je na sva odgovorila .  Dr. L mi je propisao mirovanje do cetvrtka i Utrogestan 3x2.
> U cetvrtak trebam doci na kontrolu i primiti prvu inekciju Brevactida 1500. Sada odmaram i nikako se ne mogu naviknuti da nesto maleno cuvam u busi. E da, rekli su nam da imamo 60% sanse da se implantira jedna bebica, 35% za blizance i 5% za trojke!! Jeeee!!!Meni su ovo super statistike...


Super ovčice!!!!
Držimo fige da bude uspješno do kraja.  :Very Happy: 

p.s. obožavam ove tvoje detaljne opise postupka  :Smile:

----------


## ana-

> ana pusu ti šalje mama3x...


hvala jube i mi tebi šaljemo največe ovog svijete  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## tikica78

kad bi išla po svoje smrzliće?

----------


## ana-

> kad bi išla po svoje smrzliće?


sad čekam pregled da se vidi stanje i da vidimo jel smijem
s obzirom na situaciju 
pa nas zanima koliko bi došlo jer je on reko kad smo išli 
da vidi klince zadnji dan na VV pa je reko da mu se javimo da bu on organizirao 
ali bar da znamo financijski se propremiti  :Wink:

----------


## tikica78

ne vjerujem da se to plaća ..misliš?
baš super.. samo nek bude sve dobro ,pa da i ti kreneš po treću mrvicu, jednu malu djevojčicu ti želim.

----------


## ana-

> ne vjerujem da se to plaća ..misliš?
> baš super.. samo nek bude sve dobro ,pa da i ti kreneš po treću mrvicu, jednu malu djevojčicu ti želim.


plača se koliko znam ali neznam cijenu 
joj baš bi jednu pišuljicu uz ova dva hahara moja,a kakve sam sreće
nebu sam jedno sigurno  :Smile:

----------


## crna ovca

*ana,* kad vidim tvoju dijagnozu znam da ima nade. Zelim ti pisuljicu malenu!!! Idem sutra kod dr. L pa ti mogu pogledati na cijeniku pise li sta.

----------


## ksena28

*jel itko vidi vapaj? jel ikoga briga?

Podižem jer vas trebamo!
je li se netko možda predomislio, odvažio, ohrabrio? Imate li volje, želje mogućnosti?
Tražimo nova lica da nam budu glasnogovornici kad zatreba, ne samo oko   borbe protiv zakona, nego i u situacijama kad netko želi napisati neku   MPO priču....
Nije bitno jeste li uspjeli, koliko postupaka, jeste li odustali, jeste   li tek na početku....bitna je volja za promjenom, želja da se Mpo   približi svima i da ljudi napokon shvate da se neplodnost ne dešava   nekom drugom i da naša djeca nisu "Umjetna, manje vrijedna ili   štotijaznam"
Dakle, ako ste spremni progovoriti pred kamerama, u novinama ili na radiju - javite se s kontakt podacima na pp.
Unaprijed zahvaljujemo*

----------


## ana-

> *ana,* kad vidim tvoju dijagnozu znam da ima nade. Zelim ti pisuljicu malenu!!! Idem sutra kod dr. L pa ti mogu pogledati na cijeniku pise li sta.


ja se nadam da ima nade da naši pingvinići ipak budu nam vračeni  :Smile: 
još čekamo nalaze citološkog i patološkog tek onda bumo znali 
aj pogledaj ak ti nije problem  :Wink:

----------


## barkica

Mala Emma,betu si vadila zbog toga da se tocno utvrdi da nebi bilo kakvih komplik. ili mozda vanmaternicna tr. Tak je i mene slao da se uvjerimo obadva da bude 100% sigurno da je m.!

----------


## M@tt

Evo mi danas zvali dr. L. Nažalost danas dobili rezultate urinokulture koja je pozitivna na Echerichiju pa smo mislili da će dr.L. stopirati postupak zbog toga ali nije, rekao neka popijemo terapiju koju če nam dat dr. opće prakse i neka 3dc dođemo kod njega. eto...

----------


## kiarad

> kiarad kako znaš da bi noćas to trebalo biti?
> ja znam kad je meni bilo , usred dana došla sam na posao normalno i onda me počeli neki bolovi trgati, do popodne više na nogama nisam mogla stajati od bola, imala sam osjećaj da će mi svi organi poispadati..a slijedeće jutro ništa više ..
> ali nije svaka žena ista, znam jako puno žena koje nisu ništa osjetile i nisu imale ni kasnije nikakve simptome..
> sretnice! možda ćeš i ti biti jedna od njih, samo polako .. sve će biti dobro!kissy..


Tikica moja, ništa ja više ne znam. i opet si u pravu. ovaj put je nekako sve drugačije, i vrlo dobro podnosim svoje trenutno stanje. razgovaramo se kao da su i njih dvije tu, pa kaj tko mi što može. za sad su tu i u meni dok god se drugačije ne pokaže. nisam šenula, nego tako. Uživam u tome da me ništa ne boli.

----------


## tikica78

bravo draga moja, znaš šta taj stav je najvažniji.. ja sam u zadnjem postupku bila tako opuštena i na neobičan način bila spremna na sve ..valjda jer mi je bio i 5 postupak.. ali dotad sam se uvijek živcirala i grizla nokte jel mi ovo jel mi ono.. jesam trudna nisam trudna..i sad kad sam se najmanje s tim zamarala imala sam dvije dušice u meni..
prekrasan je osjećaj saznati da ti je beta ogromna.. želim ti to uskoro..

----------


## jelena1m

> evo i mene ponovno...zanima me da li dr.L traži friške nalaze(cervikalne briseve,papa,hormone-moji stari oko 10mj.) pošto mi nije ništa rekao a sutra idem na uvz(3.dan ciklusa)


men i je tražio papu i briseve...

----------


## tikica78

ja sam imala stare kad sam došla kod njega, ali sad mislim da je ipak bolje imati najnovije briseve i papu.. iz mog iskustva koje nije dobro prošlo mislim da sam imala neku bakteriju i da je to razlog moga missed. tako da moj je savjet napraviti najsvježiji mogući nalaz prije postupka..

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cure kolika mora biti pauza između 2 postupka?
Ja krećem sa punom stimulacijom krajem ovog mjeseca pa me zanima u slučaju da ne uspije iz prvog pokušaja kad možemo opet?   
Mislim, nadam se naravno uspjehu, ali eto da budemo spremni na sve...

----------


## jelena1m

> Cure kolika mora biti pauza između 2 postupka?
> Ja krećem sa punom stimulacijom krajem ovog mjeseca pa me zanima u slučaju da ne uspije iz prvog pokušaja kad možemo opet?   
> Mislim, nadam se naravno uspjehu, ali eto da budemo spremni na sve...


kad sam došla prvi put kod dr.Lučingera bio mi prvi ciklus poslije pune stimulacije,rekao mi je da bi on iduću punu stimulaciju radio ne prije 4-5 mjeseci,pa mi je predložio polustimulaciju na što sam ja naravno pristala  :Smile: .......puno sreće....

----------


## Darkica

Kod pune stimulacije pauza iznosi šest mjeseci, barem tako traži dr L.

----------


## tikica78

ako ne uspjije a hoće.. možeš u polustimulaciju a meni je to zakooooon!
sretno!

----------


## jelena1m

da polustimulacija je puno bolja,(jednostavnija)iako ti nece trebati,držim ti fige bubi  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala curke.
Jedva čekam da krenemo (tko bi rekao da ću se veseliti inekcijama ikada  :Smile:   )

Očekuj najgore, nadaj se najboljem...

----------


## Bubimitka81

> da polustimulacija je puno bolja,(jednostavnija)iako ti nece trebati,držim ti fige bubi


Hvala i ja tebi  :Smile: 
Nestrpljivo iščekujem i vaše rezultate, tj. pratim Vas sve.
Ovaj forum je genijalna stvar...  :Smile:

----------


## nati

*tikica 78*interesira me da li si nakon transfera mirovala ili si išla radit? što preporuča dr.L?

----------


## crna ovca

> ja se nadam da ima nade da naši pingvinići ipak budu nam vračeni 
> još čekamo nalaze citološkog i patološkog tek onda bumo znali 
> aj pogledaj ak ti nije problem


*ana*, na cijeniku dr. L nema nista o smrzlicima i takvom postupku. Mozda bi bilo najbolje da nazoves i pitas.

----------


## ana-

> *ana*, na cijeniku dr. L nema nista o smrzlicima i takvom postupku. Mozda bi bilo najbolje da nazoves i pitas.


hvala ti draga  :Wink: 
bumo saznali

----------


## tikica78

nati inače sam uvijek mirovala zalijepila se za krevet , ovaj put ležala prva 3 dana i onda išla raditi i mislim da mi je to pomoglo da se bebice uhvate, malo sam se kretala , cirkulacija je bila bolja a i nisam toliko mislila samo na to..

ana- a zašto ga lijepo ne nazoveš i ne pitaš šta i kako.. imaš broj ako ne dam ti ja.. :Smile:

----------


## Mala Emma

cure su ti vec odgovorile,ovdje u mojoj klinici je za ponovni stimulirani isto 6 mj.pausa.Pitala si me kako mogu izdrzati do 8.mj.,al imam ja jos jedan adut u rukavu a to su moja 2 smrzlica,pa ako ne uspije ja idem kod Lucingera kojeg sam vec zvala i dogovorila se.Odmah planiram dalje jer mi je tako lakse podnijet razocarenje..a ti ces uspijet iz ovog pokusaja ako bog da...pozz

----------


## kiarad

Tikica hvala. Ovaj put sam turbo napuhnuta i cijelo tjelo me svrbi, otalo ništa. temeperature nema.

----------


## Elena 85

> Tikica hvala. Ovaj put sam turbo napuhnuta i cijelo tjelo me svrbi, otalo ništa. temeperature nema.


kiarad i mene isto svrbi cijelo tjelo,stalno mislim da je nesto od robe ali prije mi nije smetala,sad vidim da i tebe,a jel znas od cega je to

----------


## kiarad

> kiarad i mene isto svrbi cijelo tjelo,stalno mislim da je nesto od robe ali prije mi nije smetala,sad vidim da i tebe,a jel znas od cega je to


draga Elena, mozda bi lakse skuzili da znam na cemu si ti sada, jer u potpisu ne vidim. sorry, zaboravljam.i da, ja sam jako žedna i jedem jogurte što nikad u životu nisam. čudno

----------


## Elena 85

> draga Elena, mozda bi lakse skuzili da znam na cemu si ti sada, jer u potpisu ne vidim. sorry, zaboravljam.i da, ja sam jako žedna i jedem jogurte što nikad u životu nisam. čudno


kiarad ja sam bila na klomifenima,i danas mi je bio transfer,ali sve me svrbi pomalo vec par dana,ali ovaj put mi je sve super proslo i brzo,tako da sam skroz opustena,za razliku od prvi put,i mislim da mi puno vise odgovara polustimulacija

----------


## kiarad

> kiarad ja sam bila na klomifenima,i danas mi je bio transfer,ali sve me svrbi pomalo vec par dana,ali ovaj put mi je sve super proslo i brzo,tako da sam skroz opustena,za razliku od prvi put,i mislim da mi puno vise odgovara polustimulacija


pa svima nam više odgovara polustimulacija, očito svima koji smo osamdeset i neko godište. za mene je isto ovo pjesma za razliku od prosli put. rekao mi je L. da je to od hormona ali nije me tako svrbilo prvi puta, možda od estrofema, jel piješ to? daj si u potpis stavi kad vadiš betu da znam pratiti.

----------


## Elena 85

da moguce je i ja ih pijem,beta mi je 24.0,evo mjenjam potpis :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> da moguce je i ja ih pijem,beta mi je 24.0,evo mjenjam potpis


odlično, ja majko, ja prva vadim i onda ste svi poslije mene. a joj.
e onda nam je to od estrofema. nema kaj drugo biti, jer na gonalima sam bila, nije svrbilo i na klomifenima.

----------


## Elena 85

> odlično, ja majko, ja prva vadim i onda ste svi poslije mene. a joj.
> e onda nam je to od estrofema. nema kaj drugo biti, jer na gonalima sam bila, nije svrbilo i na klomifenima.


ajde draga ti nam otvori pozitivan sljed :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

samo da vam kažem i mene je koža svrbila nenormalno a jogurte sam tamanila ko blesava.. kairad i Elena mislim da ste mi vas dvije trudnice..  :Smile:

----------


## Elena 85

> samo da vam kažem i mene je koža svrbila nenormalno a jogurte sam tamanila ko blesava.. kairad i Elena mislim da ste mi vas dvije trudnice..


Draga Tikica daj Boze,dali si ti osjetila implantaciju,koji dan od transfera i kavu bol,sad razmisljam da ja prvi put nisam nikakvu taku ostru bol osjetila i nije nista bilo,pa bas pratim sada dali ce sta biti,mislim da si ti pisala da je kod tebe bilo

----------


## tikica78

ja obično nisam nikad imala nikakve boli, a jedino ovaj dobitni put sam imala neku bol 4dpt i to ne po noći kako cure kažu nego po danu počelo je oko podne ali nije bilo oštro
više kao da mi se neka upala stvara na jajnicima i maternici, tako da sam do navečer jedva na noge stala imala sam osjećaj da će mi sve pospadati dolje..a ujutro ništa više od te boli nije bilo.. ma jako čudno.. možda to i nije bilo to..
a kažem ti znam jako puno cura koje ništa nisu osjetile  i nikakve simptome nisu imale a uspjele su. to nije pravilo svaka od nas je drugačija.

----------


## kiarad

> samo da vam kažem i mene je koža svrbila nenormalno a jogurte sam tamanila ko blesava.. kairad i Elena mislim da ste mi vas dvije trudnice..


bas krasno. bila sam danas kod l. kaze da sam jako napuhnuta i nije mi dao inekciju zadnju brevactida. bio je zadovoljan. eto mene tek danas propada sa svih strana. do sada nista. i opet pojela 2 jogurta i voce taman ko blesava, cisto za usporedbu, ponekad 2 mjeseca ne stavim u usta niti jabuku.

----------


## M@tt

> bas krasno. bila sam danas kod l. kaze da sam jako napuhnuta i nije mi dao inekciju zadnju brevactida. bio je zadovoljan. eto mene tek danas propada sa svih strana. do sada nista. i opet pojela 2 jogurta i voce taman ko blesava, cisto za usporedbu, ponekad 2 mjeseca ne stavim u usta niti jabuku.


Go kiarad go....  :Smile:  Da bar....  :Klap:

----------


## kiarad

> Go kiarad go....  Da bar....


ne znam jel me vise strah da beta bude pozitivna ili da bude opet ------. svasta se dogada.

----------


## M@tt

> ne znam jel me vise strah da beta bude pozitivna ili da bude opet ------. svasta se dogada.


 :Love:  :Love:

----------


## tikica78

Lijepo je vidjeti pozitivnu betu, ali to nije ni pola puta..sretno draga!

----------


## kiarad

> Lijepo je vidjeti pozitivnu betu, ali to nije ni pola puta..sretno draga!


Tikica, sve ja to znam. za mene ce biti i sok velika beta kad to dode tak da svjesno svi mi idemo u postupak. ali ne predajemo se.

----------


## tikica78

Ma ja ti to kažem iz dobre namjere ja sam mislila samo da mi je vidjeti pozitivnu betu, i vidjela sam je..ali evo kak sam prošla ali ja nisam bas neke sreće , to sto se meni dogodilo je jako rijetko, naime moj Spontani je bio najvjerojatnije zbog infekta koji sam unijela s utricem ..eto sta ti je sudbina, zato želim da vam svima pomognem svojim iskustvom da ne patite kao ja i da se nikome ovo ne dogodi nikad vise!

----------


## kiarad

> Ma ja ti to kažem iz dobre namjere ja sam mislila samo da mi je vidjeti pozitivnu betu, i vidjela sam je..ali evo kak sam prošla ali ja nisam bas neke sreće , to sto se meni dogodilo je jako rijetko, naime moj Spontani je bio najvjerojatnije zbog infekta koji sam unijela s utricem ..eto sta ti je sudbina, zato želim da vam svima pomognem svojim iskustvom da ne patite kao ja i da se nikome ovo ne dogodi nikad vise!


jako mi je zao zbog toga. Mozda to ima veze i sa doktorom. ko zna kaj sve gurnem a da niti ne znam. ah, jesmo jadne ponekad. nisam ni mislila sa mi nesto kazes iz lose namjere. najsretnija sam kad mi bas ti bilo sto napises, ne znam zasto. crpim energiju od tebe.

----------


## tikica78

Joj draga moja, ma ja sm to tako napisala čisto da znaš ..bojim se da kukam previše..malo mi je teško užasno mi nedostaju moje mrve..jos se ponekad uhvatim da držim ruke na stomaku..ali znam da će bol u srcu proci tek kad ugledam dr.L , a dotad ima jos tri mjeseca i želim svima vama pruziti podršku i slaviti s vama kad objavite betu! A znam da ćete imati plus ovaj put! Ti, Elena pa onda m@tt i svi dr..

----------


## kiarad

tome se svi uvijek nadamo.

----------


## M@tt

> A znam da ćete imati plus ovaj put! Ti, Elena pa onda m@tt i svi dr..


Tikica  :Love:  :Love:  hvala ti na ovome. 

Doči će i naše vrijeme, mora. Drži se draga i veseli se ponovnom susretu s dr.L. jer on će ti pomoći i opet dati nadu. Nikad nisi rekla kako se tvoj dragi nosi sa svime time? Sigurno mu je isto užasno teško.  :Sad:   U mislima ste nam oboje.  :Love:

----------


## kiarad

> Joj draga moja, ma ja sm to tako napisala čisto da znaš ..bojim se da kukam previše..malo mi je teško užasno mi nedostaju moje mrve..jos se ponekad uhvatim da držim ruke na stomaku..ali znam da će bol u srcu proci tek kad ugledam dr.L , a dotad ima jos tri mjeseca i želim svima vama pruziti podršku i slaviti s vama kad objavite betu! A znam da ćete imati plus ovaj put! Ti, Elena pa onda m@tt i svi dr..


Tikica, mene je bocelo jako boliti. sad me tako zabolilo da sam jedva do zraka dosla. danas je 7 dan. znas li sto je
ne mogu se uopce normalno legnuti, sad sam u slovo L, lezim na krevetu ali jastuk skroz visoko, ne mogu dolje.

----------


## tikica78

Hej draga jel te jos drzi bol? Cuj bebice se ukopavaju moze biti od toga, ja sam isto imala često navečer. Neka stezanja. Popij magnezij tako je meni rekao dr.L.

M@tt moj dragi je bio uvijek uz mene kao podrška , ali otkako nam se ovo dogodilo mislim da je tek sad pravo i cijelim srcem počeo željeti tu bebu. Mislim da mu dosad nije sve to skupa došlo do glave jer toliko promasenih postupaka nekako čovjek gubi nadu da je to uopće moguće, a sad kad sam uspjeli , kad je bi toliko sretan da će biti tata, kad smo napravili sto novih životnih planova , i odjednom sve se srušili kao kuna od karata, sad mu je jasno .. Sad mi je jos vise snaga i podrška da idemo dalje i borimo se jer da nije njega vec bi ja bila na psihijatriji..on i drL su moja dva muškarca koji mi daju snagu da idem dalje..

----------


## tikica78

Kiarad pa ti za 6 dana vadis betu! Jupiiiii!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kiarad bit će ti ovaj put dobitni, vidjet ćeš  :Smile: 

Nego cure, kakav protokol ste dobili kod dr. L.?
Ja ću znati za tjedan dana što mi treba, ali neću baš imati puno vremena za nabavku lijekova pa da znam otprilike što on daje da se mogu raspitati gdje je što najpovoljnije...

----------


## tikica78

Kod njega obično klomifeni, gonali, superfact sprej,estrofem,decapeptyl,brevactid..tak je kod mene ne znam jel netko nesto drugo dobio..

----------


## M@tt

> Sad mi je jos vise snaga i podrška da idemo dalje i borimo se jer da nije njega vec bi ja bila na psihijatriji..on i drL su moja dva muškarca koji mi daju snagu da idem dalje..


Jako lijepo rečeno. Sretno dalje draga...

----------


## kiarad

Tikica, jedva se prezivjela ovu noc. Krenulo je boliti oko 3 kako najjaci menstrualni bolovi, zviznula sam normabel i nakon pola sata zaspala a ujutro neopisiva bol kod piskenja. Suze su mi isle. I trbuh mi se za duplo smanjio od jucer. Ne znam, ja mislim da nista od toga. Sad me jos uvijek malo boli. cudno boli.danas je 8 dnt.
kaj nije trebalo boliti ne znam, 5 dan, a ne sad. nista mi vise nije jasno. temperature nemam.

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Kod njega obično klomifeni, gonali, superfact sprej,estrofem,decapeptyl,brevactid..tak je kod mene ne znam jel netko nesto drugo dobio..


Hvala Tikice, zvuči ajme komplicirano pa tko će to pohvatati  :Smile: 

Morat ću pronjuškati gdje su najpovoljniji. A gdje si ti nabavljala lijekove?

----------


## kiarad

> Hvala Tikice, zvuči ajme komplicirano pa tko će to pohvatati 
> 
> Morat ću pronjuškati gdje su najpovoljniji. A gdje si ti nabavljala lijekove?


Draga, ja sam prvo bila jako pametna pa nisam htjela ici u ljekarnu di me L. poslao pa sam poslije shvatila ako imas gotovinu da je tamo najjeftnije. nisam nigdje nasla gonal ili klomifen jeftnije nego tamo. mozes malo i pogogglat ali ima samo jos jedna ljekarna blizu petrove, tam sam i ja isla ali na koncu ista stvar u lipu kao i ova koja mi je bliza. i ponekad kad mi L. zaboravi napisat recept a ja samo odem, onda mi u ljekarni daju vec tak na lijepe oci, kad znaju da smo lucijeve.

----------


## M@tt

> Hvala Tikice, zvuči ajme komplicirano pa tko će to pohvatati 
> 
> Morat ću pronjuškati gdje su najpovoljniji. A gdje si ti nabavljala lijekove?


Bubimitka81 ma nije komplicirano, sve če ti dr. objasniti... Imaš ljekarnu tamo odmah kod njegove poliklinike di možeš sve lijekove nabaviti, sad da li je najpovoljnija ne znam....

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala na info, ma ako kupujem ovdje onda ću svakako u tu ljekarnu kod njega, ali neke cure su pisale da su tri puta jeftiniji npr. u Madjarskoj pa mi sad nije jasno..
Da li se isplati u Madju ili ne?!

Tebi želim svu sreću da ti ovo uspije, malo si probaj skrenuti misli od ovoga ako je ikako moguće.. Živci zbor  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiarad

> Hvala na info, ma ako kupujem ovdje onda ću svakako u tu ljekarnu kod njega, ali neke cure su pisale da su tri puta jeftiniji npr. u Madjarskoj pa mi sad nije jasno..
> Da li se isplati u Madju ili ne?!
> 
> Tebi želim svu sreću da ti ovo uspije, malo si probaj skrenuti misli od ovoga ako je ikako moguće.. Živci zbor


mozes i tako, npr bosna ili madarska, ali nama iz zagreba to bas nije usput. ako imas nekoga da ti posalje tim bolje.

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubimitka81 ma nije komplicirano, sve če ti dr. objasniti... Imaš ljekarnu tamo odmah kod njegove poliklinike di možeš sve lijekove nabaviti, sad da li je najpovoljnija ne znam....


Eh, ja se nadam M@tt.
Ja inače udjem u prvu "trgovinu" i tamo kupim, ne da mi se šetati okolo, ali poznavajući MM on će htjeti istražiti sve opcije prije kupnje  :Laughing: 
Zato vas sad i gnjavim... Sorry  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

A gle Kiarad, s obzirom da smo u Osijeku, Madja mi je blizu tako da mi se isplati otići ako je stvarno 3 puta jeftinije, ali tko će ga znati..
Kud je briga oko postupka, još moram brinuti gdje po lijekove. Bilo bi mi pametnije da nisam čitala sve što mi je došlo pod ruku, ne bih ni znala za Mađu, sad sam
si samo natovarila jedan problem više...  :Very Happy:

----------


## santana

U Madji su ti jeftiniji,kupovala sam tamo Suprefact bio je 300 kn,u maloj ljekarni u Šikolšu.Ako nešto i nemaju nabave ti za 1-2 dn.Nazovi ih,govore Hrvatski i vrlo su uslužni i susretljivi.Iščitaj im sve lijekove koje misliš da će ti trebati,pitaj cijenu,rokove u kojima ti evenualno mogu nabaviti...

----------


## sokica

Ja sam u Zagrebu Suprefact platila 434 kn u ljekarni na Dolcu, a u Madji je oko 300 kn. U Osijeku ga nema nigdje, interventni je uvoz, pa se ceka oko mjesec dana.

----------


## tikica78

Kiarad a da nazoves dr.L? Brinu me ti tvoji bolovi..za stomak ne brini i meni je bio splasnuo i mislila sam da je gotovo, a temper. Ne znam nisam nikad mjerila..

Ja sam lijekove kupila dolje kod dr.L u ljekarni, bila sam jednom davno u Madji probala kupiti klomifen, ne daju ništa bez recepata.ne vjerujem da je neka velika ušteda, možda grijesim..

----------


## kiarad

> Kiarad a da nazoves dr.L? Brinu me ti tvoji bolovi..za stomak ne brini i meni je bio splasnuo i mislila sam da je gotovo, a temper. Ne znam nisam nikad mjerila..
> 
> Ja sam lijekove kupila dolje kod dr.L u ljekarni, bila sam jednom davno u Madji probala kupiti klomifen, ne daju ništa bez recepata.ne vjerujem da je neka velika ušteda, možda grijesim..


Tiki, a kaj mi on sad moze. vise me ne boli. to je nocas bilo prvi puta. sad mi je opet cudan trbuh ko dva brijega. malo mi je lakse kad kazes da je i tebi malo splasnuo. kad da pisam test najranije, imam ih puno tak da nema veze. ne mogu cekat 17., izludit cu. koliko se sjecam i ti si tako

----------


## tikica78

Ja sam pisnula svoj 11dpt.. Znaci možeš za dva tri dana..

----------


## barkica

Ljekarna filipovic(ima u sesevetama i u zagorskoj-crnomerec)- gonal je 200 kn a decapeptyl 52 kn za got.,a ako je na kartice,onda je skuplje! Mozda vam pomogne usporedba cijena... 
Tikice,stvarno,svaka ti cast! Kolko ti imas snage!!! Nakon svega sto ti se desilo,jos imas snage za bodriti i tjesiti i pomoci drugima! Stvarno imas celicnu snagu! Curo draga,hvala sto si tu za sve nas!!! :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

Može jedno pitanje za vas koje se liječite kod dr. L-a? Je li istina da ne daje anesteziju za punkciju i ako da, zašto? Skužajte ako je već bilo.  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> Može jedno pitanje za vas koje se liječite kod dr. L-a? Je li istina da ne daje anesteziju za punkciju i ako da, zašto? Skužajte ako je već bilo.


tako je, ne daje anesteziju. zasto, zato jer se da pretrpiti i to je ono sto najmanje boli bez bez obzira na broj folikula. ono sta najjace boli je hiperstimulacija jajnika i kad izgubis bebu. punkcija svaki put boli sve manje i manje. barem je meni tako. to traje mozda 3-5 minuta, stisnes zube i gotovo. popiti normabel ili nesto prije bolova prije.

Tikica, ok znaci pisnem test u utorak.

----------


## Konfuzija

Niti ako to izričito tražite? Ne znam zašto bih nešto trpila ako ne moram, dakle ako anestezija ne utječe na kvalitetu js ili implantaciju.. Pomislih, možda ima neki konkretiše razlog.

----------


## frka

Konfuzija, razlog je kapacitet. jednostavno nema mjesta gdje bi žene nakon anestezije mogle ležati, a to se mora... uz to je za anesteziju potreban anesteziolog. isti problemi kao na VV-u. 

(cure, ovo je informativan topic koji bi trebao sadržavati informacije o svim privatnim klinikama - o problemima nakon transfera i piškenju testova se bavi topic Nakon transfera. kad ovako zachatavate, novim korisnicima otežavate pronalaženje potrebnih info...)

----------


## Konfuzija

A tako. Hvala, *frka*.

----------


## tikica78

> Tikice,stvarno,svaka ti cast! Kolko ti imas snage!!! Nakon svega sto ti se desilo,jos imas snage za bodriti i tjesiti i pomoci drugima! Stvarno imas celicnu snagu! Curo draga,hvala sto si tu za sve nas!!!


Samo vraćam dobrotu koju su meni cure pruzale dok sam bila u postupku..

----------


## nati

evo i mene, 9.dan ciklusa endometrij 9,5 i 5 folikula.zanima me cure koje ste koristile klomifen+estrofem koliko folikula ste dobile?

----------


## tikica78

nati ja sam imala sam 5 kom.. hoćeš li primiti i koji gonal ili samo klomići?

----------


## nati

> nati ja sam imala sam 5 kom.. hoćeš li primiti i koji gonal ili samo klomići?


jučer 2 gonala,danas 3, sutra 3 pa u srijedu opet na uv
jel ti dugo trajala punkcija?

----------


## tikica78

ma ne 3-4 minute , nije stašno ako su ti jajnici dostupni meni je desni bio pao iza maternice pa ga je morao Luči dizati to me bolilo užasno , ali sve skupa brzo prođe i još brže se zaboravlja ..

----------


## nati

ma ja to zboravim čim siđem sa stola..jesi ti dobila koji gonal?

----------


## tikica78

da da ne znam više ni ja koliko , svaki put mi je poslije uzv rekao još tri ili još dva.. ali to je taj polustimulirajući postupak koji je meni zakon i opet ću ići na njega , to mi je 
i Luči rekao jer jako dobro reagiram na klomifen i nema me potrebe mučiti sa velikom stimulacijom.

----------


## nati

da tako je i kod mene zadovoljan..posebno je zadovoljan endometrijom koji je 9,5 uh samo neka uspije.
hvala ti!

----------


## kiarad

> da tako je i kod mene zadovoljan..posebno je zadovoljan endometrijom koji je 9,5 uh samo neka uspije.
> hvala ti!


nati, i ja drzim fige, mi smo ocito generacija polustimulirajucih bebica.

----------


## M@tt

> nati, i ja drzim fige, mi smo ocito generacija polustimulirajucih bebica.


I ja se nadam da čemo i mi upasti u tu generaciju.  :Smile:  

Nemožemo više dočekat kraj mjeseca da idemo kod dr.L.

----------


## tikica78

ma ne nego ja mislim da su ti polustimulirajući puno bolji za organizam jer nema toliko šokova za jajnike i bebica se lakše prihvati.. ja kad imam cijeli stimulirajući uvijek imam
hiper i bolove i napirena sam ko žaba a bebica se ne primi, dobijem 20folikula a što će mi to ( dok je nema novog zakona).

----------


## nati

> nati, i ja drzim fige, mi smo ocito generacija polustimulirajucih bebica.


samo neka te bebice krenu ... :Very Happy:  sad sam tek vidla da 17. vadiš betu.NADAM SE DA ĆE TVOJA BITI PRVA U NIZU TROZNAMENKASTIH ..sretno

----------


## kiarad

> samo neka te bebice krenu ... sad sam tek vidla da 17. vadiš betu.NADAM SE DA ĆE TVOJA BITI PRVA U NIZU TROZNAMENKASTIH ..sretno


aha, ali znas ti koliko ima do 17., to je kao put oko svijeta za 80 dana, nikad kraja.ima jedna curka prije mene kaj vadi ali da ja sam medu prvima....a joj.

----------


## nati

ma brzo će petak..neću sigurno do petka biti tu(tlače me na poslu), ali u petak gledam koliko je velika tvoja beta ...SRETNO!

----------


## kiarad

> ma brzo će petak..neću sigurno do petka biti tu(tlače me na poslu), ali u petak gledam koliko je velika tvoja beta ...SRETNO!


hvala draga.

----------


## jelena1m

> evo i mene, 9.dan ciklusa endometrij 9,5 i 5 folikula.zanima me cure koje ste koristile klomifen+estrofem koliko folikula ste dobile?


ja sam dobila 3  :Smile:

----------


## Elena 85

nati i ja sam na punkciji dobila 3 js isto sam bila na klomifenima i estrofemu,bilo je 4 kaze dr ali jednu najvecu smo morali zrtvovat da pukne,da bi ovi ostali narasli,i sve tri su se oplodile i vratili su mi,sretno :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Koliko čekalica bete...  :Smile: 
Držim nam svima fige da ovaj 2. mjesec bude dobitni..

----------


## BigBlue

vidim, invazija ß čekalica, treba to pohvatati  :Wink: 

@kiarad - jesu li prošli bolovi?

----------


## kiarad

> vidim, invazija ß čekalica, treba to pohvatati 
> 
> @kiarad - jesu li prošli bolovi?


Hej, hvala sto pitas. od jutros vise nisam mogla ustati iz kreveta pa sam opet trpila strasne bolove. zvala L. naredio strogo mirovanje. lezim cijeli dan, boli trbuh na dodir i sav se izoblicio, sad vec imam temp. 37, test za sada negativan, ne znam koliko to ima smisla. jesam jako pozitivna uvijek, ali sada sam samo realna.

----------


## BigBlue

teško je biti optimist kad te boli, a i temperatura 37 može biti upravo zbog bolova, ali ako prijeđe 37,5 + jaki bolovi, mislim da se trebaš odmah javiti doktoru.

za neg test se ne brini, ipak je (bilo) malo rano, pa držim fige za dalje.. javi se!

----------


## kiarad

> teško je biti optimist kad te boli, a i temperatura 37 može biti upravo zbog bolova, ali ako prijeđe 37,5 + jaki bolovi, mislim da se trebaš odmah javiti doktoru.
> 
> za neg test se ne brini, ipak je (bilo) malo rano, pa držim fige za dalje.. javi se!


ah, znam.,

----------


## BigBlue

> ah, znam.,


ali je teško čekati  :Wink: 

kad se samo sjetim koliko sam testova popiškala u iščekivanju, mislim da sam komotno mogla uštediti za jedan IVF  :Grin:

----------


## medeni.angel

bok
ja sam isla u mađarsku po lijekove ali meni je dr luci napisao merionale i suprefact sprej..meni se isplatilo jer je tamo duplo jeftinije a pak ovisi sta ti bude napisao kao terapiju....

----------


## tikica78

kiarad ti imaš sve simptome trudnice, a ti tvoji testovi su možda s manjom osjetljivošću pa su zato negativni.. još samo 3 dana jupiii!! i sretno vam valentinovo svima puno ljubavi i sreće!

----------


## Konfuzija

Ja si nešto mislim da bih krenula liječiti se kod privatnika, pa vidim da ste većina vas kod dr. L., zanima me imate li iskustava s ostalima? Naročito me zanima Vili (tj. dr. R.) i poliklinika Škvorc u Samoboru, koji navodno imaju super embriologe, ali imam dojam da se tamo baš i ne ide... Svako mišljenje je dobro došlo, a može i pp.

----------


## kiarad

> Ja si nešto mislim da bih krenula liječiti se kod privatnika, pa vidim da ste većina vas kod dr. L., zanima me imate li iskustava s ostalima? Naročito me zanima Vili (tj. dr. R.) i poliklinika Škvorc u Samoboru, koji navodno imaju super embriologe, ali imam dojam da se tamo baš i ne ide... Svako mišljenje je dobro došlo, a može i pp.


Draga, jedino sto ti bi svaka od nas rekla je dr.L i dr.R, nitko vise na ovom svijetu. To se odnosi na privatnike. bila sam kod S. ali bez veze sam izgubila godinu i pol, on je temeljit sa nalazima i bla bla ali nije mi vidio polipe koje je vidla dr.Marton i onda dr.R odstranio, a to ti je kao da imas spiralu i eto ode godina dana. nakon te operacije nisam niti bila spremna za bilo kaj drugo, a sad sam kod L. i on je mrak. osim sto je prijazan on tocno svaku od nas zna po imenu i prezimenu i njemu ne trebaju nikakvi nalazi koje cita prije nego sto ti udes kod njega jer dobro zna sto radi. Ak je danas Valentinovo, ja izjavljujem da ga volim! 

Tikica, hvala na dobrim vibrama. Inace moji testovi su osjetljivi na 20, ali furam se skroz na tebe, kao navecer kad se tusiram budem jedan.

I vama svima cekalicama bete zelim sretno Valentinovo!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

i ja ga volim! :Smile:  dr.L sretno Valetinovo i pusa od svih nas žena koje vas volimo!

----------


## Konfuzija

*Kiarad*, i svi ostali... Mene strašno smeta što su nam nedostupni podaci o uspješnosti, te nekakve komparativne analize mpo klinika. Transparentnost koju svi spominju u zadnje vrijeme, a od nje očito ništa.. Ali, good for you, lijepo je kad je čovjek zaljubljen.  :Laughing:

----------


## tikica78

Konfuzija ne znam za postotke uspješnosti, ali kod dr.L kad god dođem dok sam ja na pregledu njemu se bar dvije žene javi sa pozitivnom betom.. to mi uvijek tako probudi nadu.. :Smile:  budem na krilima ..

----------


## Konfuzija

> Konfuzija ne znam za postotke uspješnosti, ali kod dr.L kad god dođem dok sam ja na pregledu njemu se bar dvije žene javi sa pozitivnom betom.. to mi uvijek tako probudi nadu.. budem na krilima ..


Nda, tako sam si i ja mislila... "Nakon dokazane srčane akcije samo u 5% slučajeva dolazi do spontanog gubitka trudnoće..." Nisam valjda među tih 5%! No ipak... A da treba osvojiti jackpot ne bih bila među 5%. Tako da su i statistike za neku stvar...
No, da ne navlačim bed lak i oftopičarenje na ovaj pdf.

----------


## tikica78

Konfuzija mi smo obje bile očito u tih 5%.. ali moramo uspjeti.. idući postupak je naš.. vidjet ćeš..

----------


## ljube

Konfuzija draga,ne oftopičariš,baš naprotiv,objektivno i nepristrano mišljenje je i više nego dobrodošlo na ovaj pdf.

----------


## Kadauna

> *Kiarad*, i svi ostali... Mene strašno smeta što su nam nedostupni podaci o uspješnosti, te nekakve komparativne analize mpo klinika. Transparentnost koju svi spominju u zadnje vrijeme, a od nje očito ništa.. Ali, good for you, lijepo je kad je čovjek zaljubljen.


*Konfuzija*, nažalost kod nas u HR i te statistike koje kofol postoje su mačku za rep, falsificirane od strane Ministarstva zdravstva (Milinovićevog) i ostat će rezultati po meni vrlo upitni dok ne bude jedinstvenog registra u kojoj svaki lijčenik, biolog, amdinistrativni radnik...... (pa tako i dr. Lučinger koji je još na VV pisao na običnu mašinu, ne znam jesu li se u međuvremenu kompjuterizirali), mora upisati svaki započeti postupak..... te  naravno isti dalje voditi na način da se upisuju otkazani postupci zbog HS ili praznih folikula ili nemogućnosti oplodnje j.s., pa tranfer pa trudnoća, klinička trudnožća pa sve do živorođene djece iz tog postupka. Do tada je to po meni sve podatak kao što piše tikica78 - brojanje pozitivnih beta u hodniku dok čekamo mi pacijentice - ili tek neko vođenje iz nekih bilježnica... *takve su statistike i brojevi apsolutno bezveze..... i potpuno nevjerodostojno!*

A kad već čestitate Valentinovo, ja i svom djetetu čestitam Valentinovo, pa mužu, mami, seki, braci i drugom bratu, nećakinji, susjedu koji mi je simpa, teti u dućanu koju jako volim..... pa na kraju krajeva i sebi čestitam Valentinovo  :Heart:

----------


## tikica78

Kaduna još dr.piše na mašinu i u bilježnici vodi svoje čekalice bete.. ali ja sam to pripisala njegovoj jednostavnosti kao osobe..ima on i komp..ali mu je zatrpan papirima i ima dobar sloj prašine.. :Smile:  ali ja to sebi objašnjavam ovako : who care! sve dok smo mi trudne!

----------


## Kadauna

Moram priznati da ja nikada nisam svhaćala ovakvu privrženost MPO liječniku :Wink:

----------


## mare41

> Moram priznati da ja nikada nisam svhaćala ovakvu privrženost MPO liječniku


meni je tako draga moja zubarica, al rijetko je vidim (stvarno mi je draga)

----------


## kiarad

> Moram priznati da ja nikada nisam svhaćala ovakvu privrženost MPO liječniku


Kaduna, nekoc davno sam i ja tako razmisljala. ali imala sam doktora koji je imalo svemirske laptope i premodernu ordinaciju i nije vidio osnovne stvari koje su emen mucile, i kad sa dosla kod L. mislila sam ajme majko ne bi se naslonila na nista osim na nesto sterilno, ali nako postupka i njegove ljubavi ne bi ga mjenjala nizasta na svijetu. probaj pa ces vidjeti.

----------


## Kadauna

liječila sam se ja VV-u *kiarad*, znam ja kako to izgleda ili kako je izgledalo dok je i Lučinger bio na Vuku   :Yes: 

ali ovo što sam rekla za kompjuter kod Lučingera.. se više ticalo državnog registra i vođenja statistike, ne umanjujem ja njegov rad ili uspješnost samo iskreno dovodim u pitanje *SVE* rezultate koje klinike prijavljuju.... pa tako i njegove. 

A privrženost liječniku je i dalje nešto što ja nikako nisam kužila a niti sad kužim, ni kad sam se liječila na Vuku a niti osjećam takvu privrženost prema liječniku kod kojeg smo mi ostvarili IVF trudnoću i rodili bebicu.

----------


## TrudyC

Kadauna Sretno ti Valentinovo  :Heart: 












 :Rolling Eyes:  sorry morala sam....na ovoj temi se toliko četa da vam sigurno neće smetati moj upad

----------


## spodoba

meni opet srce zatitra kad se sjetim ginića koji je s oduševljenjem prihvatio moju izjavu kad sam planirala prvu trudnoću..kažem planirala. odmah je odradio bez zapitkivanja briseve, hormone, pa je čaj uveo i folikumetrije, mada su mi hormoni bili ok..tj. malkoc na granici, ali toliko minimalno da se premišljao treba li mi uopće davati 1/2tbl klomifena ili ne. sve je odradio s tolikom predanošću i činilo mu se da na svako rođeno dijete gleda kao na svoje (unuče).
sa žaljenjem sam prihvatila kad je predao ordinaciju nekoj drugoj doktorici jer se sa svojih 60tak godina odlučio studirati astronomiju i fiziku.
s oduševljanjem mislim na dr. L jer sam se u staroj MPO ordinaciji u borbi za drugu bebu dobro opekla. ali kao što _kiarad_ kaže, kad se opečeš u jednoj ordinaciji, utoliko te više oduševljava medicinska stručnost, detaljnost monitoringa, ljudskost liječnika u nekoj drugoj ordinaciji..itd..
moja exMPO ordinacija je savršeno odradila pretrage pred IVF, ali su zakazali u monitoringu, određivanju tajminga..što mi vrijedi znati što mi je kad ostalo nije odrađeno kako treba..pobjegoh glavom bez obzira  :Laughing:

----------


## santana

Valentinovo je,pa ću i ja pokleknuti.Uvijek sam za ljubav kada je dr.L u pitanju jer ju on i daje svim svojim pacijentima.

----------


## frka

istina, TrudyC... cure, imate temu Nakon transfera i Odbrojavanje, a i mogućnost pp-anja - ova bi tema trebala biti informativna da se i drugi članovi u njoj mogu snaći - znači bez chatanja, vibranja, zahvaljivanja i sl.

Konfuzija, Kadauna ti je odgovorila za statistike - nadamo se da će se to dovesti u red s novim Zakonom pa će se znati stvarna uspješnost po klinici... ovo dosadašnje tzv. vođenje statistika je bilo užas živi - muljanje i mazanje očiju od strane Ministarstva da bi opravdali postojeći Zakon, a na račun pacijenata  :Sad: 

a Valentinovo ne podnosim pa vam neću čestitati  :Grin:

----------


## vrapcic 30

> Ja si nešto mislim da bih krenula liječiti se kod privatnika, pa vidim da ste većina vas kod dr. L., zanima me imate li iskustava s ostalima? Naročito me zanima Vili (tj. dr. R.) i poliklinika Škvorc u Samoboru, koji navodno imaju super embriologe, ali imam dojam da se tamo baš i ne ide... Svako mišljenje je dobro došlo, a može i pp.


Pozdrav svima. Kojeg god da odabereš nećeš pogriješiti ( Dr. R ili Dr. L.). Mi smo kod dr. R. i zadovoljni smo. Biolog u našem slučaju čini čuda jer smo zbilja komplicirani (teška OAT). Stručni su i ljubazni. Jedna prijateljica je bila kod dr. L i  bila je zadovoljna. Oboje su stručnjaci u svojem području, a to je najvažnije. Sretno

----------


## nati

curke koje ste bile u polustimuliranom koliko gonala ste primile? ja od nedjelje 11kom i sutra još 3,a sigurno će ih biti do punkcije.treba mi da znam financijski!hvala

----------


## tikica78

mislim da ti je 20 kom maximalno. ali to sve ovisi od žene do žene od reakcije, ni dr ti to ne bi znao reći točno.
meni je svaki put kad sam došla rekao koliko da kupim da ne kupim previše pa da mi ostane.

----------


## M@tt

20 Komada max veliš tikica? Ali ne kužim po čemu je onda to polustimulirani u biti?? Kad smo mi u full stimuliranom iskoristili 25 komada. Znači ako u polustimuliranom primiš max 20 komada kako veliš da je maximalno, pa to je onda samo 5 manje nego u full stimuliranom pa mi nije jasno onda zašto se zove polustimulirani kad je gotovo ista količina gonala u pitanju. 

Dobro tu je još i suprefact sprej u full stimulaciji kojeg nema u polustimulaciji ako se ne varam, jel tako?

----------


## tikica78

da mislim da je tako.. ma i ja sam se to pitala jer sam mislila ajd ok par Gonala ono svaki put on kaže još dva dana po 3 kom.. na kraju se to skupi..

----------


## bubamara!

svaki dan vas čitam i upijam kao spužva  :Laughing: 
sretno svim čekalicama bete  :Very Happy:

----------


## frka

m@tt, mislim da je 20 kom za polustimulirani rijetka pojava - ja sam u polustim. potrošila kutiju klomifena i 8 gonala... mislim da se brojka više  vrti oko 10...

----------


## kiarad

> 20 Komada max veliš tikica? Ali ne kužim po čemu je onda to polustimulirani u biti?? Kad smo mi u full stimuliranom iskoristili 25 komada. Znači ako u polustimuliranom primiš max 20 komada kako veliš da je maximalno, pa to je onda samo 5 manje nego u full stimuliranom pa mi nije jasno onda zašto se zove polustimulirani kad je gotovo ista količina gonala u pitanju. 
> 
> Dobro tu je još i suprefact sprej u full stimulaciji kojeg nema u polustimulaciji ako se ne varam, jel tako?


ja sam ih 16 potrosila sad.

----------


## M@tt

> ja sam ih 16 potrosila sad.


Eto...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

> m@tt, mislim da je 20 kom za polustimulirani rijetka pojava - ja sam u polustim. potrošila kutiju klomifena i 8 gonala... mislim da se brojka više  vrti oko 10...


Potpis. Sorrite na upadu, malo ste me zaintrigirali! Kakav je to polustimulirani sa 20 Gonala??? Ja sam ih u svom 2. ICSI-u primila 19. I nije bio polustim. Da li primate i Klomiće uz te Gonale ili ne? Znam da je inače polustim. klomifeni + PAR Gonala (ne 15-20) ili samo nekoliko Gonala. Ispravite me ako griješim!

----------


## Mali Mimi

da i meni se čini da je to onda stimulirani a ne polu. ja sam jednom bila na klomifenu i od 2 dana sam primala i po 2 menopura pa mi se isto nakupilo jedno 16 kom ali sam primila i cetrotide inekciju i to je više nalikovalo punoj stimulaciji nego toj polu

----------


## kiarad

> Potpis. Sorrite na upadu, malo ste me zaintrigirali! Kakav je to polustimulirani sa 20 Gonala??? Ja sam ih u svom 2. ICSI-u primila 19. I nije bio polustim. Da li primate i Klomiće uz te Gonale ili ne? Znam da je inače polustim. klomifeni + PAR Gonala (ne 15-20) ili samo nekoliko Gonala. Ispravite me ako griješim!


e pa sad ne znam niti ja, pila sam 2 klomifena dnevno i onda mi je npr. 9.dan ciklusa poceo davati gonale, kako ja nisam bila brza sa rastom, imala sam punkciju 16 dc, pa sad ako netko brzo reagira, onda moze imati punkciju i 14 dan, pa ustedi 6 gonala...e sad opet netko treba dva gonala na svoju tezinu netko tri, ja imam 53 kile pa sam ih uzimala tri jer je moja produkcija zakazala. i to je to, nikad ne znas.

----------


## M@tt

> da i meni se čini da je to onda stimulirani a ne polu. ja sam jednom bila na klomifenu i od 2 dana sam primala i po 2 menopura pa mi se isto nakupilo jedno 16 kom ali sam primila i cetrotide inekciju i to je više nalikovalo punoj stimulaciji nego toj polu


A nije kod dr.L. On veli da je polustimulirani, tj. barem je cijena takva.  :Smile:  Eva kiarad veli da je uz Klomifene dobila i 16 gonala, a nati do sad već 11 komada i još će ih potrošiti... Ali očito čim nema Suprefact-a i Brevactida je to polustimulirani.... Ne znam....

Baš kako kaže kiarad, nikad ne znaš kako češ odreagirat, ali bit svega je da je to polustimulirani i da se plača kao polustimulirani, a ne kao puna stimulacija.

----------


## kiarad

> A nije kod dr.L. On veli da je polustimulirani, tj. barem je cijena takva.  Eva kiarad veli da je uz Klomifene dobila i 16 gonala, a nati do sad već 11 komada i još će ih potrošiti... Ali očito čim nema Suprefact-a i Brevactida je to polustimulirani.... Ne znam....
> 
> Baš kako kaže kiarad, nikad ne znaš kako češ odreagirat, ali bit svega je da je to polustimulirani i da se plača kao polustimulirani, a ne kao puna stimulacija.


sjedi pet! ha,ha,ha
i u stimuliranom ides cesce kod njega pa je i u tome razlika. ja do 9dc nisam isla.

----------


## M@tt

> sjedi pet! ha,ha,ha
> i u stimuliranom ides cesce kod njega pa je i u tome razlika. ja do 9dc nisam isla.


E da da... To sam zaboravio da se cesce ide kod njega.  :Smile: . Ali ipak ostaje misterij zasto je polustimulirani, a kolicina gonala tek neznatno manja...

----------


## Elena 85

ja nisam sad u polustimuliranom koristila uopce gonale Dr.L je procijenio da nisu potrebni,da sam odlicno reagirala na klomifene,a u stimuliranom sam potrosila 15 kom.

----------


## frka

> e pa sad ne znam niti ja, pila sam 2 klomifena dnevno i onda mi je npr. 9.dan ciklusa poceo davati gonale, kako ja nisam bila brza sa rastom, imala sam punkciju 16 dc, pa sad ako netko brzo reagira, onda moze imati punkciju i 14 dan, pa ustedi 6 gonala...e sad opet netko treba dva gonala na svoju tezinu netko tri, ja imam 53 kile pa sam ih uzimala tri jer je moja produkcija zakazala. i to je to, nikad ne znas.


količina gonala koju primaš nema nikakve veze s tvojim kilogramima već s reakcijom jajnika na stimulaciju. tako npr. žena s PCOS može dobiti i preko 20 js s jednim gonalom dnevno dok low responder može dobiti 1 ili nijednu js s 5 gonala dnevno. 
a stimulirani postupak može biti i bez supresije (suprefact) i brevactida... polustimulirani s 20 gonala...hmmm...

----------


## kiarad

> količina gonala koju primaš nema nikakve veze s tvojim kilogramima već s reakcijom jajnika na stimulaciju. tako npr. žena s PCOS može dobiti i preko 20 js s jednim gonalom dnevno dok low responder može dobiti 1 ili nijednu js s 5 gonala dnevno. 
> a stimulirani postupak može biti i bez supresije (suprefact) i brevactida... polustimulirani s 20 gonala...hmmm...


Frka, a zasto mi je onda par puta rekao L., da sam presitna za tri gonala, da bi on dao dva ali da se ne razvijaju dosta brzo. to mi je oba puta ponovio. Ima veze za gradom osobe.

----------


## M@tt

> polustimulirani s 20 gonala...hmmm...


Dobro nije 20 ali je s 16 kao što je kod kiarad slučaj ovaj put. Ja to gledam ovako, ti s dr. dogovoriš polustimulirani, on ne može znat kako češ ti odreagirati na klomifene pa ako slabije reagiraš onda uvede gonale ili poveća njihovu količinu ali se to još uvijek vodi kod njega kao polustimulirani ako nikako drugačije onda barem cijenom, znači tolko je fer da ne poveča cijenu postupka bez obzira što se potrošila veča količina gonala...

----------


## frka

> Frka, a zasto mi je onda par puta rekao L., da sam presitna za tri gonala, da bi on dao dva ali da se ne razvijaju dosta brzo. to mi je oba puta ponovio. Ima veze za gradom osobe.


ne znam zašto, kiara - ja sam imala 54kg na 174cm kad smo krenuli u dobitni postupak i nije bilo druge nego s 3 menopura jer mi jajnk ne reagira adekvatno na manju količinu... ne kužim što ti ovo znači "da bi on dao dva ali da se ne razvijaju dosta brzo"? sad je ovo baš i mene zaintrigiralo, ali sudeći po formskim iskustvima, gotovo sam sigurna da jedno nema veze s drugim - po toj bi logici ženi od 100kg trebalo 5, 6 gonala, a nije tako... obično baš žene s PCOS imaju višak kg, a reagiraju burno na najmanje doze gonala i menopura... možeš i drugdje postaviti pitanje pa možda netko odgovori drugačije s obzirom na svoje iskustvo...

----------


## Donkey

Pozdrav svima, dugo vas pratim pa ću malo i uključiti, sad i mene zanima ovo oko stimuliranog/polustimuliranog.
Moje je iskustvo da sam stimulirani odradila s 11 gonala a polustimulirani s 16 (PCOS). Jedina je razlika što se u stimuliranom gonali počnu pikat ranije (3. dan) za razliku od polustimuliranog (kod mene 9.dan) i koliko se sjećam komentara dr. L. gonali se u polustimuliranom daju za finalno dozijevanje folikula a valjda u stimuliranom služe i za rast i kasnije za dozrijevanje? Također razlika između uzimanja klomifena ili gonala od cca 3.-9. dana ciklusa je što je gonal "agresivniji" način tj. sadrži višu razinu hormona i zato se ni ne preporučuju više od dva full stimulirana postupka u 1g. No kod mene je apsurd što sam u polustimuliranom uzela više gonala, no vjerojatno je to više iznimka nego pravilo. E sad dal još i supresija u stimuliranom postupku čini neku razliku bilo bi zanimljivo znati...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ajme, kolika zbrka sad u mojoj glavi  :Smile: 
Ja u ponedjeljak idem kod dr. L. po protokol, nekako sam si mislila da će mi napisati koliko čega mi treba i to je to.
A vidim da baš i nije tako jednostavno...
Zbunj, zbunj...  :Laughing:

----------


## kiarad

> Ajme, kolika zbrka sad u mojoj glavi 
> Ja u ponedjeljak idem kod dr. L. po protokol, nekako sam si mislila da će mi napisati koliko čega mi treba i to je to.
> A vidim da baš i nije tako jednostavno...
> Zbunj, zbunj...


zna on sto radi, samo se opusti. i sve ce ti objasniti tri puta.

----------


## jelena1m

> Pozdrav svima, dugo vas pratim pa ću malo i uključiti, sad i mene zanima ovo oko stimuliranog/polustimuliranog.
> Moje je iskustvo da sam stimulirani odradila s 11 gonala a polustimulirani s 16 (PCOS). Jedina je razlika što se u stimuliranom gonali počnu pikat ranije (3. dan) za razliku od polustimuliranog (kod mene 9.dan) i koliko se sjećam komentara dr. L. gonali se u polustimuliranom daju za finalno dozijevanje folikula a valjda u stimuliranom služe i za rast i kasnije za dozrijevanje? Također razlika između uzimanja klomifena ili gonala od cca 3.-9. dana ciklusa je što je gonal "agresivniji" način tj. sadrži višu razinu hormona i zato se ni ne preporučuju više od dva full stimulirana postupka u 1g. No kod mene je apsurd što sam u polustimuliranom uzela više gonala, no vjerojatno je to više iznimka nego pravilo. E sad dal još i supresija u stimuliranom postupku čini neku razliku bilo bi zanimljivo znati...


ovo mi je skroz čudno što se tiče tvog slučaja?? A što se tiče supresije iskreno pojma nemam  :Sad:

----------


## ivana101

> Dobro nije 20 ali je s 16 kao što je kod kiarad slučaj ovaj put. Ja to gledam ovako, ti s dr. dogovoriš polustimulirani, on ne može znat kako češ ti odreagirati na klomifene pa ako slabije reagiraš onda uvede gonale ili poveća njihovu količinu ali se to još uvijek vodi kod njega kao polustimulirani ako nikako drugačije onda barem cijenom, znači tolko je fer da ne poveča cijenu postupka bez obzira što se potrošila veča količina gonala...




M@tt slažem se s tobom da je doktor fer i korektan. Ja sam u 11 mj. bila u polustimulirajućem (2 kutije klomifena i 24 gonala + estrofem) barem po cijeni, iako vidim da bi neki rekli da je to ful stimulacija.

----------


## kiarad

> M@tt slažem se s tobom da je doktor fer i korektan. Ja sam u 11 mj. bila u polustimulirajućem (2 kutije klomifena i 24 gonala + estrofem) barem po cijeni, iako vidim da bi neki rekli da je to ful stimulacija.


Trebam pomoc, kako da smanjim menstrualne bolove koji su jaci preko noci, danas je 12dnt.
magnezij i normabel ne pomaze, hvala

----------


## ivana101

Kiarad al stvarno ne znam kako bih ti pomogla. U životu nikada nisam sama dobila menstruaciju, pa ne znam što su pravi menstrualni bolovi, a niti nakon IVF-ova nisam imala bolove. Žao mi je što to se to dešava.....drži se......

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt slažem se s tobom da je doktor fer i korektan. Ja sam u 11 mj. bila u polustimulirajućem (2 kutije klomifena i 24 gonala + estrofem) barem po cijeni, iako vidim da bi neki rekli da je to ful stimulacija.


24 gonala??? A mi smo u punom stimuliranom potrošili 25. Eto... To je to o čemu ja pričam. Bez obzira što ste potrošili 24 komada dr. vam je naplatio cijenu polustimuliranog...

----------


## ivana101

> 24 gonala??? A mi smo u punom stimuliranom potrošili 25. Eto... To je to o čemu ja pričam. Bez obzira što ste potrošili 24 komada dr. vam je naplatio cijenu polustimuliranog...


Tako je M@tt bila je cijena polustimuliranog postupka........kod nas je sve bilo "drugačije".....krenuli smo sa klomifenima tek 17 dan ciklusa....pa kad reakcija nije bila kakvu je doktor očekivao dodali smo po 3 gonala dnevno uz 3*1 klomifen.....i na kraju dobili 4 j.s. od čega 3 vraćene.....ali nije upalilo (kaže dr L. najvjerovatnije zbog polipa kojeg mi je vidio na transferu)

----------


## anddu

> Dobro nije 20 ali je s 16 kao što je kod kiarad slučaj ovaj put. Ja to gledam ovako, ti s dr. dogovoriš polustimulirani, on ne može znat kako češ ti odreagirati na klomifene pa ako slabije reagiraš onda uvede gonale ili poveća njihovu količinu ali se to još uvijek vodi kod njega kao polustimulirani ako nikako drugačije onda barem cijenom, znači tolko je fer da ne poveča cijenu postupka bez obzira što se potrošila veča količina gonala...


Stvarno mi nije jasno zašto bi više naplatio ako je potrošena veća količina gonala koje vi ionako sami plaćate posebno, jel tako?

----------


## M@tt

> Stvarno mi nije jasno zašto bi više naplatio ako je potrošena veća količina gonala koje vi ionako sami plaćate posebno, jel tako?


Tako je, ali raspravljamo o tome zašto se zove polustimulirani, a potrošena je tek neznatno manja količina gonala ili čak ista?

----------


## tikica78

> Dobro nije 20 ali je s 16 kao što je kod kiarad slučaj ovaj put. Ja to gledam ovako, ti s dr. dogovoriš polustimulirani, on ne može znat kako češ ti odreagirati na klomifene pa ako slabije reagiraš onda uvede gonale ili poveća njihovu količinu ali se to još uvijek vodi kod njega kao polustimulirani ako nikako drugačije onda barem cijenom, znači tolko je fer da ne poveča cijenu postupka bez obzira što se potrošila veča količina gonala...


slažem se s tobom m@tt! ja sam jednom imala polustim. samo s Gonalima tada smo dobili 3 js ,sada sam pila klomiće i dr. je rekao idemo probati ako odreagiraš idemo u postupak ako ne nikom ništa. I ja došla na uzv u strahu da li ima koji folikul a ono njih 6! tada smo počeli i s tim gonalima ne sjećam se koliko sam ih potrošila.
ali kažem on ti svaki put kaže kupi dva ili tri ili jedan. ne zna ni on kako će se stvar razvijati i nije za svakog isto..

----------


## kiarad

> slažem se s tobom m@tt! ja sam jednom imala polustim. samo s Gonalima tada smo dobili 3 js ,sada sam pila klomiće i dr. je rekao idemo probati ako odreagiraš idemo u postupak ako ne nikom ništa. I ja došla na uzv u strahu da li ima koji folikul a ono njih 6! tada smo počeli i s tim gonalima ne sjećam se koliko sam ih potrošila.
> ali kažem on ti svaki put kaže kupi dva ili tri ili jedan. ne zna ni on kako će se stvar razvijati i nije za svakog isto..


popisujem.

----------


## M@tt

Kužim sve cure, ali po tome što ste napisale je onda puno isplativije i jeftinije ići na polustimulirani uvijek, po meni.... Em je financijski isplativije em se ih može više kroz godinu odradit.

----------


## Charlie

Ja bih rekla da stimulirani/polustimulirani nema veze s brojem dobivenih Gonala tj. Menopura (iako u praksi u polustimuliranom treba manje injekcija jer se dobije manje js koje treba "hraniti") već s protokolom i brojem js koji se namjerava dobiti. 

Zato se kod polustimuliranog kreće se s Klomifenom ili Femarom pa se ovisno o tome koliko se folikula inicijalno izdvoji dodaju injekcije, često samo zadnja 2-3 dana stimulacije ali ima i iznimki; može skroz bez njih ili čak da se dodaju od početka. Ja imala sva tri slučaja...

Nekome će se na Klomifenu izdvojiti 5-6 folikula i logično mi je da će tu količinu trebati hraniti s većom količinom injekcija, iako su to iznimni slučajevi, ovaj forumski uzorak morate priznat nije reprezentativan. Netko će imati 1-2-3 folikula, i manje injekcija. Nekome će rasti sporije, nekome brže.

Kod stimuliranog se ide samo s injekcijama od početka i cilja se na uzgoj većeg broja folikula, a uvijek je tu i supresija bilo od početka, ili Cetrotide pred kraj.

I na kraju da se ogradim nisam nikakav dr, ovo su samo moja iskustva  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

M@tt u pravu si ali samo zbog našeg trenutnog zakona; kad bi se mogle oplođivati sve dobivene js i zamrzavati embriji (i kad žena nema smanjenu rezervu js), optimalni uspjesi se postižu u postupcima gdje se dobije 10-15 js (ne znam naći izvor ali pino i ina33 su citirale iz znanstvene literature), a to se dobije u samo u stimuliranom. 
Drugo, navodno su i js kvalitetnije iz pune stimulacije i osobito dugogo protokola, nego s Klomifenom. Ali u vašem slučaju i ja se slažem da je polustimulirani možda bolji (iako treba prvo vidjet kako će draga na njega odreagirati).

----------


## BigBlue

> I na kraju da se ogradim nisam nikakav dr, ovo su samo moja iskustva


čuj Charlie, možda nisi dr, ali ovo je najbolje objašnjenje polustimuliranog kojeg sam ja čula  :Wink:

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt u pravu si ali samo zbog našeg trenutnog zakona; kad bi se mogle oplođivati sve dobivene js i zamrzavati embriji (i kad žena nema smanjenu rezervu js), optimalni uspjesi se postižu u postupcima gdje se dobije 10-15 js (ne znam naći izvor ali pino i ina33 su citirale iz znanstvene literature), a to se dobije u samo u stimuliranom. 
> Drugo, navodno su i js kvalitetnije iz pune stimulacije i osobito dugogo protokola, nego s Klomifenom. Ali u vašem slučaju i ja se slažem da je polustimulirani možda bolji (iako treba prvo vidjet kako će draga na njega odreagirati).


Hvala Charlie na objašnjenju.... Shvatio sam sad što si htjela reći. Kad bi zakon odobraovao (uskoro hoće nadamo se) oplodnju svih stanica i zamrzavanje onda naravno da je puna stimulacija bolji izbor kad se ciljano ide na što veći broj. Ovo za kvalitetu stanica iz pune stimulacije sam isto znao znači to je onda još jedan plus. 

S obzirom da je draga prvi put odreagirala slabije na punu stimulaciju (6 stanica) je za nas onda bolja opcija polustimulirani, trebalo bi eventualno probati još jedan full stimulirani da vidimo ako bi se reakcija možda poboljšala. Eventualno izvadit AMH....

----------


## Gabi25

> Kužim sve cure, ali po tome što ste napisale je onda puno isplativije i jeftinije ići na polustimulirani uvijek, po meni.... Em je financijski isplativije em se ih može više kroz godinu odradit.


Kako kome Matt. Ja npr. na klomifenu dobijem 1 folikul i onda nema smisla ići dalje sa injekcijama, odnosno ja na te polustimulirane ne reagiram zbog loše reakcije na klomifen. Nasuprot tome, u ful stimuliranom dobijem 10-17 js, kako koji put. Tako da sve ovisi o reakciji na klomifene/femaru.

----------


## spodoba

ja sam znala na 25mg klomifena dobiti dva folikla. ok, nekad samo jedan.
s 50mg klomifena ili 50IE puregona svaki drugi dan sam znala dobiti tri folikla.  pretpostavljam da bi uz 2x2 tablete klomifena nabubrila i dobila barem 5-6? hm?
u ovom ciklusu imam 10 antralaca valjda bi nesto od toga pokrenula? steta sto im L nije blize, isla bi odmah ovaj ciklus u postupak..  :Smile:

----------


## sokica

> Ja bih rekla da stimulirani/polustimulirani nema veze s brojem dobivenih Gonala tj. Menopura (iako u praksi u polustimuliranom treba manje injekcija jer se dobije manje js koje treba "hraniti") već s protokolom i brojem js koji se namjerava dobiti. 
> 
> Zato se kod polustimuliranog kreće se s Klomifenom ili Femarom pa se ovisno o tome koliko se folikula inicijalno izdvoji dodaju injekcije, često samo zadnja 2-3 dana stimulacije ali ima i iznimki; može skroz bez njih ili čak da se dodaju od početka. Ja imala sva tri slučaja...
> 
> Nekome će se na Klomifenu izdvojiti 5-6 folikula i logično mi je da će tu količinu trebati hraniti s većom količinom injekcija, iako su to iznimni slučajevi, ovaj forumski uzorak morate priznat nije reprezentativan. Netko će imati 1-2-3 folikula, i manje injekcija. Nekome će rasti sporije, nekome brže.
> 
> Kod stimuliranog se ide samo s injekcijama od početka i cilja se na uzgoj većeg broja folikula, a uvijek je tu i supresija bilo od početka, ili Cetrotide pred kraj.
> 
> I na kraju da se ogradim nisam nikakav dr, ovo su samo moja iskustva


Imas pravo Charlie.
KOd full stimuliranog se na početku ciklusa ili čak prije slijedeće menstruacije daje tzv GnRH agonist (Suprefact, Zoladex, ovisno da li se radi o kratkom ili dugom protokolu), koji radi supresiju hipofize i lučenja ženinih vlastitih hormona (LH i FSH), te se tada gonadotropinima (Gonal Menopur) u potpunosti kontrolira razvoj jajnih stanica. Gonal je inače umjetna verzija FSH (folikul stimulirajući hormon), koji se normalno izlučuje u prvom dijelu ciklusa i djeluje na razvoj folikla i endometrija. Tako se dobije veći broj folikula.

Kod polustimulirajućeg nema supresije, te se uz ženine normalne hormone još dodaje klomifen koji je sintetički stimulator ovulacije, a ukoliko se folikuli ne razvijaju dovoljno brzo, dodaje se i neki od gonadotropina, da bi se pospješio ili ubrzao rast folikula.

----------


## anddu

> Shvatio sam sad što si htjela reći. Kad bi zakon odobraovao (uskoro hoće nadamo se) oplodnju svih stanica i zamrzavanje onda naravno da je puna stimulacija bolji izbor kad se ciljano ide na što veći broj.


Nisi baš najbolje informiran, i novi zakon predlaže ograničenje oplodnje na 6 do 8 stanica. Neće ni ovi ispuniti dano obećanje. Dajte malo pogledajte što se piše (http://forum.roda.hr/threads/69889-K...oplodnji/page4), cure i dečki vrijeme je da se zamislite i nešto poduzmete. Ipak su vaši životi u pitanju.

----------


## frka

> Ja bih rekla da stimulirani/polustimulirani nema veze s brojem dobivenih Gonala tj. Menopura (iako u praksi u polustimuliranom treba manje injekcija jer se dobije manje js koje treba "hraniti") već s protokolom i brojem js koji se namjerava dobiti. 
> 
> Zato se kod polustimuliranog kreće se s Klomifenom ili Femarom pa se ovisno o tome koliko se folikula inicijalno izdvoji dodaju injekcije, često samo zadnja 2-3 dana stimulacije ali ima i iznimki; može skroz bez njih ili čak da se dodaju od početka. Ja imala sva tri slučaja...
> 
> Nekome će se na Klomifenu izdvojiti 5-6 folikula i logično mi je da će tu količinu trebati hraniti s većom količinom injekcija, iako su to iznimni slučajevi, ovaj forumski uzorak morate priznat nije reprezentativan. Netko će imati 1-2-3 folikula, i manje injekcija. Nekome će rasti sporije, nekome brže.
> 
> Kod stimuliranog se ide samo s injekcijama od početka i cilja se na uzgoj većeg broja folikula, a uvijek je tu i supresija bilo od početka, ili Cetrotide pred kraj.
> 
> I na kraju da se ogradim nisam nikakav dr, ovo su samo moja iskustva


Charlie, hvala na objašnjenju! 
meni još nešto nije jasno - pa zar nije logično da je nekome tko na klomifen reagira s većim brojem folikula potrebna ipak slabija stimulacija nakon njega, a ne još 25 gonala na to?! po tvom objašnjenju, daje se više gonala onima s više folikula na klomifenu... čudno mi je to kad već na klomifen tako dobro reagiraju... naravno da je sve individualno, ali zar to nije više iznimka nego pravilo?
i ako u polustimuliranom primiš cca 20 gonala, kako onda ponovno u postupak nakon 1 ili 2 ciklusa (koliko je inače pauza nakon polustimulacije)? zar to po količini primljenih lijekova ne dođe na isto kao da je bio stimulirani i ne treba li onda ipak veća pauza? znam da što je viša dob žene, preporučene su pauze manje, ali što kod mlađih žena?

i još moram potpisati anddu...

----------


## dreamgirl

Pozdrav svima,
 evo da vam se i ja pridruzim svojim iskustvima. Za sada iza mene dva postupka jedan stimulirani i jedan polustimulirani.
Razlika izmedju njih moze biti velika ili kao u mom slucaju gotovo nikakva. Svi smo mi individualni i reagiramo razlicito tako da doktor u samom tijeku postupka odlucuje iz dana u dan.Moj slucaj kod stimuliranog 22 gonala, 4 j. stanice, polustimulacija klomifen + 10 menopura 4 j. stanice. 
Ja sam low responder ali doktor i biolog kazu da tu nema pravila , sljedeci put mogu reagirat sa vise stanica i da nema mjesta panici.Meni je bilo puno lakse u ovom polustimuliranom postupku i on se moze raditi cesce za one nestrpljive ko ja.
Preporucila bi svakome da ne se ne opterecuje sa nekim brojevima (koliko gonala i sl.) nego da vjeruju doktoru jer ipak je on taj koji najbolje zna.
Cure koje ste u iscekivanju bete zelim vam trozlamenkasti broj.

----------


## Inesz

Anddu  :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~ za dobre stanice i embrije

----------


## Charlie

Frka meni je dr. L. to objasnio kao da se folikuli dodatno hrane gonadotropinima, da js bolje dozriju. U tom smislu mi je logicno ako ih je vise da im treba vise "hrane". Sigurno ovisi i o tempu rasta folikula i tkozna cemu jos. To ipak treba pitat doktora, svatko je drugaciji.

----------


## M@tt

> i ako u polustimuliranom primiš cca 20 gonala, kako onda ponovno u postupak nakon 1 ili 2 ciklusa (koliko je inače pauza nakon polustimulacije)? zar to po količini primljenih lijekova ne dođe na isto kao da je bio stimulirani i ne treba li onda ipak veća pauza? znam da što je viša dob žene, preporučene su pauze manje, ali što kod mlađih žena?


Evo ovo i mene interesira. 

Znači ako u polustimuliranom primiš istu ili neznatno manju količinu gonala kao u punoj stimulaciji kako onda opet možeš u postupak nakon 2 mjeseca, a ako pauza između dva puna stimulirana iznosi 5-6 mjeseci?? Nije mi jasno.....

----------


## tikica78

samo da poželim sreću našoj Kiarad za ogromnu betu!

----------


## M@tt

> samo da poželim sreću našoj Kiarad za ogromnu betu!


Pridružujem se željama tikica. Ja znam da če biti velika....  :Smile:

----------


## sokica

> Evo ovo i mene interesira. 
> 
> Znači ako u polustimuliranom primiš istu ili neznatno manju količinu gonala kao u punoj stimulaciji kako onda opet možeš u postupak nakon 2 mjeseca, a ako pauza između dva puna stimulirana iznosi 5-6 mjeseci?? Nije mi jasno.....


M@tt, mislim da se ne radi o količini Gonala, već o supresiji normalnog lučenja hormona u žena sa decapeptilom, Suprefactom ili Zoladexom, pa treba vremena da se nakon toga obnovi vlastiti ciklus zene, tj. da se hormonski status vrati u normalu.,za sto je potrebno oko 5-6 mjeseci. 

Pridruzujem se zeljama za Kiarad

----------


## nati

evo danas 17-ti gonal u polustimuliranom, a punkcija vjerojatno u ponedjeljak..doktor L.kaže hranimo ih da budu veliki, sutra uv pa ćemo vidjeti..

Kiarad sretno!

----------


## tikica78

m@tt i ja znam  :Very Happy: 
nati super sretno ti bilo! još malo pa čuvaš bebice..

----------


## kiarad

> m@tt i ja znam 
> nati super sretno ti bilo! još malo pa čuvaš bebice..


Sad ste me rasplakali! Hvala vam od srca svima.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kiarad sretno, držimo fige  :Very Happy:

----------


## nati

Kiarad kada će rezultati?

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt, mislim da se ne radi o količini Gonala, već o supresiji normalnog lučenja hormona u žena sa decapeptilom, Suprefactom ili Zoladexom, pa treba vremena da se nakon toga obnovi vlastiti ciklus zene, tj. da se hormonski status vrati u normalu.,za sto je potrebno oko 5-6 mjeseci. 
> 
> Pridruzujem se zeljama za Kiarad


Sokica hvala na info....

----------


## Elena 85

Kiarad sretno drzimo ti fige i ja i mm.

----------


## tikica78

ma gle nje ti nema ona negdje slavi, a mi nek čekamo jel???

----------


## M@tt

> ma gle nje ti nema ona negdje slavi, a mi nek čekamo jel???


samo nek slavi....  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> samo nek slavi....


Helllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
Beta 267,30
sva sam se oznojila dok sam mail otvorila. 
Zvala L. on je presretan. Ja sam u šoku.

----------


## nati

> Helllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> Beta 267,30
> sva sam se oznojila dok sam mail otvorila. 
> Zvala L. on je presretan. Ja sam u šoku.


Č E S T I T A M! sad si me rasplakala ali i dala nadu! sretno

----------


## Elena 85

> Helllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> Beta 267,30
> sva sam se oznojila dok sam mail otvorila. 
> Zvala L. on je presretan. Ja sam u šoku.


 jeeeeeeeeeee bravoooo Kiarad,joj kako mi je drago...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Aaaaaaaaaa, bravo Kiarad!!!!
Čestitam od srca i želim ti lijepu trudnoću  :Smile: 
Uljepšala si mi dan.

----------


## M@tt

> Helllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> Beta 267,30
> sva sam se oznojila dok sam mail otvorila. 
> Zvala L. on je presretan. Ja sam u šoku.


Eto sad se mogu i javno veseliti... Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej... To je to sad, uživaj draga....

----------


## kiarad

> Eto sad se mogu i javno veseliti... Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej... To je to sad, uživaj draga....


Naprosto ne mogu šutiti, sjedim na poslu i plaćem, naravno svi su skužili što je.

----------


## nati

imaš pravo i plakat i smijati se..poslala sam ti pp

----------


## tikica78

i ja sam tako plakala i smijala se.. uživaj draga moja u svojim trenucima sreće.. vidiš znala sam..

----------


## kiarad

> i ja sam tako plakala i smijala se.. uživaj draga moja u svojim trenucima sreće.. vidiš znala sam..


ma cure i dečki,najviše se zahvaljujem prvo Eleni jer me nagovorila i jel sam ovaj puta bila na čvrsto odlučila da ne idem opet ionda me nešto večer prije 3.dana ciklusa štrcnulo i rekla sam idem, nisam doka ni zvala nego ništa kao idem ujutro kod njega pa kaj bude. I onda svu podršku koju mi je pružala tikica, geceta, Matt i drugi, hvala vam od srca. I baš me briga što je ovo zahvala za memoare ali dužna sam vam svima jer ste napravili dobro dijelo.
Pusa svima, od Brad Pitta ni traga ni glasa.

----------


## M@tt

> ma cure i dečki,najviše se zahvaljujem prvo Eleni jer me nagovorila i jel sam ovaj puta bila na čvrsto odlučila da ne idem opet ionda me nešto večer prije 3.dana ciklusa štrcnulo i rekla sam idem, nisam doka ni zvala nego ništa kao idem ujutro kod njega pa kaj bude. I onda svu podršku koju mi je pružala tikica, geceta, Matt i drugi, hvala vam od srca. I baš me briga što je ovo zahvala za memoare ali dužna sam vam svima jer ste napravili dobro dijelo.
> Pusa svima, od Brad Pitta ni traga ni glasa.


Joj sad se crvenim...  :Smile:   Pa zato smo svi tu, zato je taj forum da jedni drugima pomognemo u ovoj zajedničkoj borbi. 

Ma pusti ti Brad Pitta, imaš ti sad drugi razlog za veseliti se i to puno važniji....  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

m@tt a kad vi krećete u postupak?
pa sad je veljača, a vidim u potpisu..

----------


## M@tt

> m@tt a kad vi krećete u postupak?
> pa sad je veljača, a vidim u potpisu..


Sljedeći tjedan smo kod lučija na prvom pregledu, subota ili nedjelja ja mislim....

Praktički će to bit ožujak već, ali počet čemo u veljači tak da sam stavio veljača....
Ali mučimo se s bakterijom (E.coli) glupom u urinokulturi pa sad čekamo još rezultate sljedeći tjedan... Mada je luči rekao da to ne smeta, ali ne znam, ipak mi je to previše novaca za riskirati. Šta mislite?

----------


## geceta

:Smile:  sretne suze! Cestitam i ovdje!! Sad sam i ja nestrpljiva

----------


## Sonja29

M@tt baš sam se pitala što je sa vama? Jeste li u postupku? Sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se što prije riješite beštije

----------


## kiarad

Matt, kad L. kaže da ne smeta onda ne smeta. Vjeruj mi on je čarobnjak kakvog svijet nije vidio. Danas kad sam ga zvala predstavila sam se prezimenom a on meni odgovori imenom....pazi ti od svih nas ona zna i moje ime i prezime i odmah mi je ponovio terapiju, nema šanse da je tako brzo izvadio papire ili svoju bilježnicu.

----------


## santana

Kiarad,čestitam!!Uživaj!
A,dr.L sigurno nije gledao u bilježnicu,on pamti sve.

----------


## Mala Emma

juuuuuuupi Kiarad!!!!!pridruzujem se cestitkama!!!!!!

----------


## dreamgirl

Kiarad i ja se pridruzujem cestitkama i iskreno nekako je i meni laske kad procitam tako dobre vijesti

----------


## tikica78

Kiarad on sve nas nosi u glavi i u srcu.. taj čovjek je rekla sam vam davno moj čarobnjak, anđeo.. sve..
m@tt ne znam za bakteriju, ja sam zbog neke izgubila bebe , bilo bi najbolje da nemate ništa , ali ako Luči kaže da može vjerujem da je sve ok..
ajde onda sretno za vikend pa ćemo vibrati od idućeg tjedna za vas!

----------


## M@tt

> Kiarad on sve nas nosi u glavi i u srcu.. taj čovjek je rekla sam vam davno moj čarobnjak, anđeo.. sve..
> m@tt ne znam za bakteriju, ja sam zbog neke izgubila bebe , bilo bi najbolje da nemate ništa , ali ako Luči kaže da može vjerujem da je sve ok..
> ajde onda sretno za vikend pa ćemo vibrati od idućeg tjedna za vas!


Sad mi napadamo tu bakteriju i antibioticima i brusnicom i razno raznim domacim pripravcima od cesnjaka itd.  :Smile:  sljedeci tjedan ponavlja draga urinokulturu pa cemo vidjet, ali kao sto sam rekao, on je rekao da ne smeta jer je u urinu, a ne u cerviksu i da se moze u postupak jer ne smeta za začeće, a ako on to kaze trebamo mu vjerovati...

Tikica a zbog koje bakterije si ti izgubila bebe? Hvala, bit ce vremena za vibrice kad krenemo...  :Smile:

----------


## nati

> Sljedeći tjedan smo kod lučija na prvom pregledu, subota ili nedjelja ja mislim....
> 
> Praktički će to bit ožujak već, ali počet čemo u veljači tak da sam stavio veljača....
> Ali mučimo se s bakterijom (E.coli) glupom u urinokulturi pa sad čekamo još rezultate sljedeći tjedan... Mada je luči rekao da to ne smeta, ali ne znam, ipak mi je to previše novaca za riskirati. Šta mislite?


M@tt ja sam prošlu cijelu godinu vukla e.coli i bila u tri postupka ne samo dr.L nego i doktor B. na sd mi je rekao da ne smeta u urinu...nakon tri kure antibiotika nije otišla nego nakon ninura koji je uroseptik tak da ne brini..ako ne ode a otći će vi krećete..
Zanima me od vas koji ste bili koji dan vam je bio transfer kod dr.L?

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt ja sam prošlu cijelu godinu vukla e.coli i bila u tri postupka ne samo dr.L nego i doktor B. na sd mi je rekao da ne smeta u urinu...nakon tri kure antibiotika nije otišla nego nakon ninura koji je uroseptik tak da ne brini..ako ne ode a otći će vi krećete..
> Zanima me od vas koji ste bili koji dan vam je bio transfer kod dr.L?


Znači i ti misliš da bi trebali krenuti? Ajde dobro onda, vjerovat čemo dokotru.  :Smile:  Ma nema šanse da preživi sad kad ju napadamo sa svime i svačime. Kombinacija antibiotika i prirodnih preparata, nema šanse da preživi... he he.

Nama je bio 3. dan prvi puta...

----------


## nati

sljedeći postupak je vaš dobitni vidjet ćeš...ja sam već sada sva u nekom grču jer se bojim neuspjeha a punkcija je tek u ned. ili ponedjeljak...

----------


## anddu

Evo cure i dečki poslužite se na linku iz mog potpisa novim avatarima,  to je najmanje što možete učiniti za sebe i sve one kojima će MPO  trebati, podjetite vladajuće na obećanje koje su davali prije izbora -  novi, pravedan MPO zakon uz oplodnju SVIH stanica!

----------


## kiarad

> M@tt ja sam prošlu cijelu godinu vukla e.coli i bila u tri postupka ne samo dr.L nego i doktor B. na sd mi je rekao da ne smeta u urinu...nakon tri kure antibiotika nije otišla nego nakon ninura koji je uroseptik tak da ne brini..ako ne ode a otći će vi krećete..
> Zanima me od vas koji ste bili koji dan vam je bio transfer kod dr.L?


Nati, meni je uvijek bio treci dan. neke cure su isle i drugi dan.

----------


## jelena1m

> M@tt ja sam prošlu cijelu godinu vukla e.coli i bila u tri postupka ne samo dr.L nego i doktor B. na sd mi je rekao da ne smeta u urinu...nakon tri kure antibiotika nije otišla nego nakon ninura koji je uroseptik tak da ne brini..ako ne ode a otći će vi krećete..
> Zanima me od vas koji ste bili koji dan vam je bio transfer kod dr.L?


meni je bio drugi dan

----------


## ljube

Kiarad,čestitam na beti!
A kad smo kod transfera,da li je ikome bio peti dan?

----------


## M@tt

> sljedeći postupak je vaš dobitni vidjet ćeš...ja sam već sada sva u nekom grču jer se bojim neuspjeha a punkcija je tek u ned. ili ponedjeljak...


Riječi ti se pozlatile....  Kad vi krećete? Ili ste sad u postupku?

----------


## BigBlue

> Helllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> Beta 267,30


Čestitke  :Klap:  ! I da sve dalje ide školski

----------


## tikica78

Ja samog dr.L bila na 3transfera i svi su bili 3dan

----------


## spodoba

kiarad, divne vijesti!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiarad

> kiarad, divne vijesti!!!


da hvala. bas sam sretna. cudan osjecaj.

----------


## Sonja29

kod mene je uvijek transfer bilo 3 dan a zadnji dobitni 2 dan...pa sad ti znaj....

----------


## ivana101

Kiarad čestitam....i vibram za 21.02..........

----------


## Mala Emma

Kiarad pridruzujem se cestitkama!!!yeeeeeessssssss!vibram za 21.02.............................................  ..................................................  ....................................

----------


## kiarad

> Kiarad pridruzujem se cestitkama!!!yeeeeeessssssss!vibram za 21.02.............................................  ..................................................  ....................................


Drage cure, hvala. i ja za vas drzim fige. Svi cemo jednom uspjeti,moramo. Rekla mi je jedna pametna doktorica da je imala tri spontana i konacno dobila curicu i kaze, svako jutro kad ju vidim zahvalim Bogu sto mi ju je dao. Mislim da cemo mi biti itekako najbolje mame jer smo do toga tesko dosle, nemojte me krivo shvatiti ali stan koji sam sama kupila puno vise cijenim nego onaj koji bi mi mozda tata kupio. Cure, drzimo se zajedno.

----------


## Inesz

Kiarad, čestitam. Jučer sam jedva čekala da objaviš veliku betu. Sretno dalje!  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Cure, drzimo se zajedno.


I dečki...  :Smile:   ali iza kojih stoje cure tj. supruge...

----------


## kiarad

> I dečki...   ali iza kojih stoje cure tj. supruge...


Matt, ti ces definitivno biti jedan od najboljih tata koje znam.

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, ti ces definitivno biti jedan od najboljih tata koje znam.


 :Grin:  :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

> Matt, ti ces definitivno biti jedan od najboljih tata koje znam.


definitivno potpisujem :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

Nama nisu dali u postupak dok se nismo riješili ešerihije u urinu. Samo jedan savjet u vezi davanja urina za bakteriogram: dečki se ne bi smjeli brisati nakon što se operu (prije nego što se popiške, naravno) jer je teta ešerihija svuda oko nas, pa čak i na svježe opranim ručnicima.

----------


## M@tt

> Nama nisu dali u postupak dok se nismo riješili ešerihije u urinu. Samo jedan savjet u vezi davanja urina za bakteriogram: dečki se ne bi smjeli brisati nakon što se operu (prije nego što se popiške, naravno) jer je teta ešerihija svuda oko nas, pa čak i na svježe opranim ručnicima.


Konfuzija di vam nisu dali postupak? Nama je dr.L. rekao da u urinu ne smeta i da slobodno idemo u postupak i ja mu vjerujem ako on tako kaže.... Hvala na ovom savjetu, nisam znao to...

----------


## Konfuzija

> Konfuzija di vam nisu dali postupak? Nama je dr.L. rekao da u urinu ne smeta i da slobodno idemo u postupak i ja mu vjerujem ako on tako kaže.... Hvala na ovom savjetu, nisam znao to...


U Petrovoj, mada vidim da gomila doktora ne obraća pažnju na to... Nda, nismo ni mi znali dok nismo popili nekoliko rundi antibiotika, a beštije se nikako riješiti.  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kod Lučija izgleda sve prolazi..  :Smile: 
Mi smo možda još uvijek pozitivni na Ureaplazmu pa smo se bojali da će nam odgoditi postupak, ali eto nije..
Ne kažem da je to dobro, ali čisto informativno dajem na znanje...

----------


## M@tt

> Kod Lučija izgleda sve prolazi.. 
> Mi smo možda još uvijek pozitivni na Ureaplazmu pa smo se bojali da će nam odgoditi postupak, ali eto nije..
> Ne kažem da je to dobro, ali čisto informativno dajem na znanje...


Ma znam da i dr. R pušta u postupak s bakterijom u urinu. Za cerviks više nisam baš siguran... Mada oni koji ostanu prirodno trudni često imaju bakteriju ni ne znajući da ju imaju tako dugo dok ne zatrudne tako da...

----------


## jelena1m

evo društvo samo da vam javim da mi je beta 5,4  :Sad:  ne očajavam puno i nadam se da će drugi put uspjeti.Čekalicama držim fige.....

----------


## geceta

M@tt, nazalost ne mozemo se usporedivati ni u kom pogledu s prirodnim trudnocama :/ ali ako vam Luci da ici s takvim nalazom, nemate sta vise razbijati glavu, go 4 it!
Jelena, zao mi je  :Sad:  drzi se  :Love:

----------


## M@tt

> evo društvo samo da vam javim da mi je beta 5,4  ne očajavam puno i nadam se da će drugi put uspjeti.Čekalicama držim fige.....


jelena  :Love: 

to je bila puna sitmulacija? Možda da ubacite koji polustimulirani između punih? Sretno

----------


## kiarad

> evo društvo samo da vam javim da mi je beta 5,4  ne očajavam puno i nadam se da će drugi put uspjeti.Čekalicama držim fige.....


Jelena, zao mi je. ali nemoj odustat. mene su negativen bete naucile da se ne nadam nikad previse i ucvrsnu te puno puno. znam da je koma, ali sad budi jos jaca.

----------


## jelena1m

> jelena 
> 
> to je bila puna sitmulacija? Možda da ubacite koji polustimulirani između punih? Sretno


ovo je bila polustimulacija,sad trebam odlučiti dali da čekam 5.mjesec i idemo na veliku stimulaciju ili da idemo još jedno na polust.Dr. mi je rekao da svakako napravim mjesec dana pauzu pa da mu se javim pa da se dogovorimo.Rekao je da kod velike imamo više šanse.....pa sad vidjet ćemo još

----------


## jelena1m

> Jelena, zao mi je. ali nemoj odustat. mene su negativen bete naucile da se ne nadam nikad previse i ucvrsnu te puno puno. znam da je koma, ali sad budi jos jaca.


kiarad,rani je za odustajanje  :Smile:  hvala ti na podršci i mogu ti reć da nisam iskomirana (a mislila sam da hoću) valjda sam vec naučila nositi se s tim.Idemo u ponovno osvajanje bete..... :Smile:

----------


## barkica

Jelena1m,nedaj se...puno si prosla do sada,nemoj se dati,je tesko,uvijek se nadas pozitivi,ali... U potpisu vidim da smo isto god.,cestitam na upornosti i tako nastavi i dalje! Sve sto nas ne ubije-ojaca nas :Smile:

----------


## Mala Emma

jelena zao mi je zbog tvoje bete.Mozda je ipak bolje da pricekas 5 mj. i punu stimulaciju koja nosi vece sanse,sad ce to brzo.....sta god odlucila drzim fige!

----------


## ivana101

Jelena žao mi je, ali hrabro naprijed......doći će i naših 5 minuta......

----------


## Elena 85

Jelena zao mi je zbog bete,bit ce i nama svima jednom veeelika beta...

----------


## jelena1m

> Jelena1m,nedaj se...puno si prosla do sada,nemoj se dati,je tesko,uvijek se nadas pozitivi,ali... U potpisu vidim da smo isto god.,cestitam na upornosti i tako nastavi i dalje! Sve sto nas ne ubije-ojaca nas


hvala ti draga,za sada sam još uvijek pozitivna pa idemo ponovo,nadamo se uspjehu  :Smile:

----------


## jelena1m

> Jelena zao mi je zbog bete,bit ce i nama svima jednom veeelika beta...


hvala Elena na podršci,ja tebi držim fige za veliku betu  :Smile:  vidim da je za 4 dana,puno sreće

----------


## jelena1m

> Jelena žao mi je, ali hrabro naprijed......doći će i naših 5 minuta......


hvala ti ivana101,dali ti ideš u novi postupak i kada ako ideš?

----------


## jelena1m

> jelena zao mi je zbog tvoje bete.Mozda je ipak bolje da pricekas 5 mj. i punu stimulaciju koja nosi vece sanse,sad ce to brzo.....sta god odlucila drzim fige!


hvala draga  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

jelena kad ti je rekao dr.da možeš opet ići?

----------


## nati

> Riječi ti se pozlatile....  Kad vi krećete? Ili ste sad u postupku?


u postupku sam..danas punkcija 6j.s. dobili, a cijelo vrijeme je bilo 5 folikula ..

----------


## tikica78

sretno nati nek se oplode !

----------


## M@tt

> u postupku sam..danas punkcija 6j.s. dobili, a cijelo vrijeme je bilo 5 folikula ..


Bravo nati... Koliko gonala si iskoristila na kraju?? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu...  :Smile:

----------


## nati

na kraju 20 gonala...i ja očekujem tulum u labu.. :Smile:  hvala vam svima

----------


## Bubimitka81

Eto da i ja prijavim da smo danas dobili Decapeptiyl, počinjemo s bockanjem za koji dan kad stigne M, tko bi rekao da ću se toliko veseliti iglama  :Smile: 

Nati držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

cure i dečki  sretno u postupcima


pridružite/podružite  se na Odbrojavanju i da zajedno čekamo, velka pusa

----------


## nati

jel tko od vas prije transfera jeo ananan i pio sok od cikle?

----------


## spodoba

> jel tko od vas prije transfera jeo ananan i pio sok od cikle?


u zadnjem postupku cak i obadvoje..s ciklom sam nastavila i nakon transfera. endometrij je bio trolinijski..
sretno!

----------


## crna ovca

Ja sam jela svjezi ananas, a dr. L je preporucio i sojine sjemenke. Endo mi je uvijek bio super.

----------


## nati

dal dr.L.ti kaže prije transfera koliki je endometriji?
sojine sjemenke do transfera ili i poslije transfera?

----------


## tikica78

meni nije rekao , zadnji put je sebi u bradu nešto promrmljao:" endić mi je super".. tak da sam i ja bila s tim zadvoljna..
ma što manje znaš bolje, opusti se i uživaj, uskoro si trudna..

----------


## nati

> meni nije rekao , zadnji put je sebi u bradu nešto promrmljao:" endić mi je super".. tak da sam i ja bila s tim zadvoljna..
> ma što manje znaš bolje, opusti se i uživaj, uskoro si trudna..


mogu ti reći da sam još prošli tjedan bila jako nervozna, ali kad je došla punkcija nije bilo nervoze ni straha nego veliko povjerenje i zadovoljstvo što imam takvog doka..znam da sam u dobrim rukama i znam da on zna šta radi..
hvala na podršci....

----------


## Bubimitka81

Nati kak je bilo na punkciji? Mislim, koliko je bolno?
Ja tek počinjem s pikanjem za 2-3 dana, ali već me prpa punkcije..  :Smile:

----------


## nati

nema te čega biti strah..ja sam na ovu punkciji išla bez lijekova protiv bolova samo normabel da mi smiri noge koje su se tresle..dok.L je brz i stvarno se trudi što prije to obaviti tak da što manje boli.. evo 6 j.s. i bilo mi je manje bolno nego 1j.s. na SD..opusti se i sve će brzo proći vidjet ćeš..

----------


## crna ovca

Curke, trazi li dr. L kontrolni pregled nakon pozitivnih beta i pravilnog duplanja ili se javiti svojem ginosu koji ce voditi trudnocu na prvi UZV?

----------


## tikica78

prvi uzv je svakako kod njega , a onda dalje ako nisi iz Zg možeš kod svog dr. ja sam tako..iako idući put neću , ostajem kod njega i putujem dok god bude htio trpiti me..

----------


## crna ovca

*tikica*, cure u cekaonici kod dr. L su mi rekle da on nema obicaj pratiti trudnoce te da preferira raditi samo postupke, ali mozda sam u krivu pa ti bolje provjeri.

----------


## kiarad

> *tikica*, cure u cekaonici kod dr. L su mi rekle da on nema obicaj pratiti trudnoce te da preferira raditi samo postupke, ali mozda sam u krivu pa ti bolje provjeri.


Draga, sretno sutra i javi nam odmah.

----------


## Darkica

Nije prvi ultrazvuk kod njega pod obvezno. Ja sam mu samo javila prvu i drugu betu, i to je bilo sve. Javila sam mu i nalaz s prva dva ultrazvuka, ali nikada nakon toga nisam išla k njemu niti je on to tražio. Možda ima veze s time što nisam iz Zagreba, ali to pak ne znam.
Znam da mi je jedna forumašica svojevremeno rekla da on ionako može pratiti trudnoću do 3 mjeseca, ali ne i dalje, jer da nema aparaturu za dalje. Tako je dr njoj rekao.Ali, to je meni rečeno, ne znam iz prve ruke, pa uzmi s dozom zadrške :Smile: 
U svakom slučaju, sretnooo!

----------


## nati

dok.me još nije nazvao za transfer..oko kolko sati je vas zvao ili ste vi zvale njega.....sad me strah da nešto nije o.k.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> dok.me još nije nazvao za transfer..oko kolko sati je vas zvao ili ste vi zvale njega.....sad me strah da nešto nije o.k.


Ja bi rekla da je sve uredu i da se mrvice dobro dijele čim nije zvao.

----------


## tikica78

ne brini se u gužvi je sigurno, meni je znao javiti oko 15-16h da dođem ujutro..

----------


## Elena 85

> dok.me još nije nazvao za transfer..oko kolko sati je vas zvao ili ste vi zvale njega.....sad me strah da nešto nije o.k.


Nati mene je obadva puta zvao oko 18-19 h,ne brini se

----------


## kiarad

> dok.me još nije nazvao za transfer..oko kolko sati je vas zvao ili ste vi zvale njega.....sad me strah da nešto nije o.k.


Nati, mene je zvao taj dan kad je bio transfer. smiri se.

----------


## dreamgirl

kiarad jedva sam docekala tvoj potpis da vidim , bas sam sretna, prekrasna beta

----------


## kiarad

> kiarad jedva sam docekala tvoj potpis da vidim , bas sam sretna, prekrasna beta


a je, al mene brine kaj nije rasla vise, pa sutra moram opet. ti, kad vadis

----------


## nati

sutra je transfer... :Very Happy: 

dali treba biti pun mjehur za transfer,nisam se sjetila pitati doktora a na SD za transfer treba biti pun mjehur.

----------


## M@tt

> sutra je transfer...
> 
> dali treba biti pun mjehur za transfer,nisam se sjetila pitati doktora a na SD za transfer treba biti pun mjehur.


Nama prvi puta nije ništa rekao dr. o punom mjehuru tako da sumnjam da mora biti pun.

A zašto bi morao biti pun? Ne kužim...

----------


## kiarad

> sutra je transfer...
> 
> dali treba biti pun mjehur za transfer,nisam se sjetila pitati doktora a na SD za transfer treba biti pun mjehur.


nati, ja sam uvijek prije punkcije obavila wc, nikad nisam na puni mjehur.

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> nati, ja sam uvijek prije punkcije obavila wc, nikad nisam na puni mjehur.


obicno normalno pun mjehur, recimo transfer u 9, znaci budenje u 7,normalno se popiskila,  doručak odlazak u kliniku i vise ne piskis do transfera. tako je meni u pragu.

----------


## santana

Pun mjehur kao djevica na pregledu!Zato i ideš na MPO!Izostavila si predradnju!Ovo je normalno šala.Dr.Lučinger se tako znao šaliti kada netko od straha zaboravi skinuti gaćice i dođe na punkciju ili transfer,da nije niti čudo što nije trudna kad ne skine ni gaće.Samo ti piški...pun mjehur ti nije potreban.

----------


## dreamgirl

> a je, al mene brine kaj nije rasla vise, pa sutra moram opet. ti, kad vadis


meni se ovo cini kao super vrijednost za 18 dan, naravno nisam strucnjak. ja vadim betu 29.02

----------


## tikica78

kiarad moja sretno danas!
a što se tiče mjehura , prvi put čujem da treba biti pun!

----------


## linalena

haj svima
pun mjehur je preporuka zbog bolje vidljivosti na UZV, ako se transfer prati ultrazvučno
meni sada čak doktorica pokazala mjehur, aha evo ga tu, srednje pun

----------


## santana

jasno da je jača vidljivost,ali to dr.L ne zahtjeva,on je kao sokol!

----------


## Charlie

Ne zahtijeva jer dr.L. niti ne radi transfer pod UZ a ne zato sto vidi kao sokol....

Vezano za pracenje trudnoce ja sam na prva dva uz- do srceka - isla kod njega jer me tak narucio. Doduse ja sam iz Zg.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cure da li ste si same davale Decapeptyl?
Ja moram sad prvi bocnuti, ali me malo prpa pa ne znam da li da se odvažim na to sama ili da ganjam nekog da to napravi (MM radi, nema ga do navečer, inače bi on to obavio  :Smile: )
Znam da će to poslije ići rutinski i da su male inekcije i već pripremljene, ali ovo mi je prva...  :Smile:

----------


## dreamgirl

> Cure da li ste si same davale Decapeptyl?
> Ja moram sad prvi bocnuti, ali me malo prpa pa ne znam da li da se odvažim na to sama ili da ganjam nekog da to napravi (MM radi, nema ga do navečer, inače bi on to obavio )
> Znam da će to poslije ići rutinski i da su male inekcije i već pripremljene, ali ovo mi je prva...


ako mozes sama nema razloga da si ne das, ja nisam mogla pa sam otisla do doma zdravlja, i tamo mi je znalo malo doci muka nakon injekcije

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Ne zahtijeva jer dr.L. niti ne radi transfer pod UZ a ne zato sto vidi kao sokol....
> 
>  Istina!
> 
> Vezano za pracenje trudnoce ja sam na prva dva uz- do srceka - isla kod njega jer me tak narucio. Doduse ja sam iz Zg.


Meni je vodio trudnoću do kraja. I ja sam i Zagreba.

----------


## santana

Ma, sve je to šala,nadam se da sam shvaćena.Sokol ga nije volio...nigdje ne piše da je sokol zato što vidi...
Sala,sala...

----------


## nati

evo vraćena tri dva dobra i jedan lošiji..beta 09.03. sada sam čekalica bete...........

----------


## tikica78

nati predivna vijest.. baš super , eto nam i tebe trudnice..
je cure istina dr.L ne koristi uzv za transfer, ali pogađa ravno u sridu :Laughing:

----------


## kiarad

> nati predivna vijest.. baš super , eto nam i tebe trudnice..
> je cure istina dr.L ne koristi uzv za transfer, ali pogađa ravno u sridu


kaj god da Luči koristi nije bitno jer ja imam danas betu 1831.
i rekla sam mu na telefon da je on moj jedini muškarac!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> kaj god da Luči koristi nije bitno jer ja imam danas betu 1831.
> i rekla sam mu na telefon da je on moj jedini muškarac!


Ha ha ha, zakon komentar  :Laughing: 
Bravo Kiarad za odličnu betu!!!

----------


## M@tt

> kaj god da Luči koristi nije bitno jer ja imam danas betu 1831.
> i rekla sam mu na telefon da je on moj jedini muškarac!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

eeeerm kak to misliš jedini?? A kaj je s tvojim dragim?  :Laughing:

----------


## dreamgirl

> kaj god da Luči koristi nije bitno jer ja imam danas betu 1831.
> i rekla sam mu na telefon da je on moj jedini muškarac!


slazem se 100 %...aaaa prekrasna beta  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

Je dobro si mu rekla Kiarad budem i ja kad drugi put ostanem trudna! A dotad ga nosim u srcu i volim JAKOOOOOOO

----------


## kiarad

> eeeerm kak to misliš jedini?? A kaj je s tvojim dragim?


cuj nemoj se ljutiti, ali on mi je omogucil ono kaj mm nije, malo te zezam, ali ja sam bila tak sretna da sam mu to rekla. i onda je i on bil tak sretan. ma to je jedan divan trenutak, ej pa to mi je vec 3 beta u 7 dana.

----------


## M@tt

> cuj nemoj se ljutiti, ali on mi je omogucil ono kaj mm nije, malo te zezam, ali ja sam bila tak sretna da sam mu to rekla. i onda je i on bil tak sretan. ma to je jedan divan trenutak, ej pa to mi je vec 3 beta u 7 dana.


Ma znam ja da se ti zezaš...  :Smile:  Uživaj draga...

----------


## kiarad

> Ma znam ja da se ti zezaš...  Uživaj draga...


i budem, jos da me sef ne muci na poslu. mislim da ja odo na cuvanje trudnoce.

----------


## M@tt

> i budem, jos da me sef ne muci na poslu. mislim da ja odo na cuvanje trudnoce.


Ma šta te ima mučit, odi na godišnji pa na porodiljni i bok... Nemaš kaj mislit uopće...

----------


## tikica78

Ako mozes otici idi bez razmišljanja ovo ti je sad najvažnije..

----------


## jelena1m

> evo vraćena tri dva dobra i jedan lošiji..beta 09.03. sada sam čekalica bete...........


nati puno sreće s betom... :Smile:

----------


## ivana101

> hvala ti ivana101,dali ti ideš u novi postupak i kada ako ideš?


Jelena ići ću u novi postupak čim riješim polip...ali naravno da se nešto odužilo....zašto bi bilo jednostavno kad može biti komplicirano.
Nadam se da ću sve riješiti do 5.mj. pa u novi postupak.

----------


## M@tt

Nema E. Coli!!! Napali je sa svime i svačime i povukla se.  :Smile:  U nedjelju smo kod dr. L.  :Smile: 

Sad me samo interesira kolika je mogućnost da je rezultat lažno negativan jer sam čuo kao nekve priče da bi se trebalo ić ponovno vadit nalaz tek za dva tri tjedna nakon što se popiju antibiotici, a mi smo evo zbog toga jer idemo u postupak sad, išli ponovit nalaz za 4 dana nakon što smo popili turu antibiotika. Mada sam ja mišljenja da se povukla zbog popijene dvije ture onog pripravka sa vinom i češnjakom, a ne zbog antibiotika...

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt sretno.
Koliko znam, treba čekati da prodje neko vrijeme ali nikad se ne zna...
Moja kolegica se bori s njom već jako dugo, nikakvi antibiotici nisu pomogli, barem ne zauvijek.
Onda je prešla na te pripravke od češnjaka da bi na kraju gutala čisti češnjak 2 puta dnevno. Znači pila ga je kao tablete, onak 2-3 koliko je mogla.
Navodno je čisti češnjak najbolji, bolji od tog kuhanog/odstajalog...
Eto, malo zbrda zdola, ali valjda si me skužio  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt sretno.
> Koliko znam, treba čekati da prodje neko vrijeme ali nikad se ne zna...
> Moja kolegica se bori s njom već jako dugo, nikakvi antibiotici nisu pomogli, barem ne zauvijek.
> Onda je prešla na te pripravke od češnjaka da bi na kraju gutala čisti češnjak 2 puta dnevno. Znači pila ga je kao tablete, onak 2-3 koliko je mogla.
> Navodno je čisti češnjak najbolji, bolji od tog kuhanog/odstajalog...
> Eto, malo zbrda zdola, ali valjda si me skužio


Skužio skužio, bez brige....

Ma mi smo bili na antibioticima, pa na tom pripravku od vina i češnjaka i to dvije ture, pa kupila draga 100%tni sok od brusnica, pa kapsule Super CranActine koje još sad pije, pa domaći pripravak od meda, korjena peršina, maslinova ulja...  Tako da ako sad nije otišla onda ne znam stvarno....  :Grin: 

Ponovit čemo još urinokulturu za mjesec dana, tj. tri mjeseca da vidimo ako se vraća, ali u postupak svejedno idemo jer je dr.L. rekao da ne smeta u urinu, a ovaj negativan nalaz od danas nam je dao barem malo mira pred sam postupak.  :Smile: 

Uglavnom u nedjelju smo kod dr.L.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Odlično M@tt.
Mi smo sutra kod njega, njemu nije smetala ni ureaplazma kod nas, tako da....
Ajd¨ sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow2

Sretno M@tt,tebi i dragoj,
Btw.postoji ti jedan probiotik u obliku je praska..u svim privatnim labovima se preporucuje kao odlicna stvar protiv e.coli,i ujedno je zastita da se ne vraca...a osim toga djeluje odlicno na cijelu crijevnu floru, i na imunitet...
Zasto je posebno super?! Jer mogu uzimati mala djeca,trudnice...znaci moze se uzimati i u tijeku postupaka... 
Ja sam ga uzimala, i pomogao mi je ..e.coli nisam imala 2 god.
Nesicam se kako se zove,ali cu saznati ovih dana pa javim  :Wink:

----------


## M@tt

> Sretno M@tt,tebi i dragoj,
> Btw.postoji ti jedan probiotik u obliku je praska..u svim privatnim labovima se preporucuje kao odlicna stvar protiv e.coli,i ujedno je zastita da se ne vraca...a osim toga djeluje odlicno na cijelu crijevnu floru, i na imunitet...
> Zasto je posebno super?! Jer mogu uzimati mala djeca,trudnice...znaci moze se uzimati i u tijeku postupaka... 
> Ja sam ga uzimala, i pomogao mi je ..e.coli nisam imala 2 god.
> Nesicam se kako se zove,ali cu saznati ovih dana pa javim


Ajde probaj saznat kako se zove pa mi javi... hvala ti

----------


## matahari

> Nema E. Coli!!! Napali je sa svime i svačime i povukla se.  U nedjelju smo kod dr. L. 
> 
> Sad me samo interesira kolika je mogućnost da je rezultat lažno negativan jer sam čuo kao nekve priče da bi se trebalo ić ponovno vadit nalaz tek za dva tri tjedna nakon što se popiju antibiotici, a mi smo evo zbog toga jer idemo u postupak sad, išli ponovit nalaz za 4 dana nakon što smo popili turu antibiotika. Mada sam ja mišljenja da se povukla zbog popijene dvije ture onog pripravka sa vinom i češnjakom, a ne zbog antibiotika...


mislim da je 10-ak dana nakon antibiotika preporučljivo ponoviti UK!

----------


## M@tt

Evo mi vec gotovi... Nazalost ne bas s lijepim vijestima.  :Sad:  

Ogromnu cistu ima draga na desnom jajniku tako da je luci rekao da nas ne pusti u postupak s takvom cistom. Ide jos u utorak draga na uzv da vidi da li ce mozda puknuti do onda pa bi onda mogli, a ako ne definitivno pauziramo ciklus.

----------


## tikica78

A joj m@tt bas mi je zao..znam kako je vrijeme čekanja bolno..

----------


## M@tt

> A joj m@tt bas mi je zao..znam kako je vrijeme čekanja bolno..


A sta ces, ne mozemo nista sad nazalost. Dragu mi pogodilo malo to sad jer nije ocekivala nesto takvo ali sta je tu je. Vidjet cemo u utorak jos sta ce biti.

Nego zbog cega uopce nastaju te ciste?

----------


## Shadow2

Ako je folikularna cista..( vodena) jer folikul nije prsnuo,nego je nastavio rasti i pretvara se u cistu...to se cesto desava,nemojte se brinut...
A nesmjete u postupak jer se cista " hrani " hormonima koji se dobivaju...i onda em sta raste cista,i sta dragoj treba puno vise hormona..jer je dosta hormona pojela cista.
Ona najcesce odlazi u menzesu..
Nekad triba vise ciklusa da ode,ali svakako je bezopasna..

----------


## M@tt

> Ako je folikularna cista..( vodena) jer folikul nije prsnuo,nego je nastavio rasti i pretvara se u cistu...to se cesto desava,nemojte se brinut...
> A nesmjete u postupak jer se cista " hrani " hormonima koji se dobivaju...i onda em sta raste cista,i sta dragoj treba puno vise hormona..jer je dosta hormona pojela cista.
> Ona najcesce odlazi u menzesu..
> Nekad triba vise ciklusa da ode,ali svakako je bezopasna..


Da, vodena velika. Rekao da ako neče otić do sljedećeg ciklusa da če je punktirati....

----------


## sanda1977

da li dr L radi preko hzzo-a?
možda glupo pitanje....ali moram pitati....hvala

----------


## tonili

Sanda ne, nažalost ne radi preko HZZO-a.
Od privatnoh poliklinka ugovor s HZZO-om imaju samo Cito i poliklinka IVF

----------


## Kadauna

ustvari je pitanje tko će nadolazećim novim zakonom uopće imati pravo raditi*. Po novim postavljenim kriterijima dr. Lučinger ne bi ispunjavao uvjete, morao bi imati u stalnom zaposlenju 3 liječnika humane reprodukcije, 3 embriologa.................. ako i dalje radi u tom tempu i godišnje želi raditi taj broj postupaka...................... ( a zapošljavanje novih stručnjaka vjerujem da mu se i ne isplati, u konačnici to će značiti manji broj postupaka koje smije raditi, znatno manji s ovim brojem stalnih zaposlenika. Možda cure da pitate dr. Lučingera jel se pripremio za nove zakonske uvjete rada.............*


Žao bi mi bilo da izvisi, no njemu prijeti neispunjavanje uvjeta kao i rekla bih Cito poliklinici, kao i pol. Vili, kao i Podobniku............. samo mi se čini da prof. Šimunić u svojoj IVF poliklinici ispunjava uvjete, kojeg li čuda!!!

----------


## sanda1977

hvala vam puno na odgovorima...a šta trebam raditi da mi odobri hzzo npr na ploklinici ivf...
tj koja je bolja poloklinika ivf ili cito...
onda ni kbo ne ispunjava kriteriji...ima samo jedan biolog

----------


## M@tt

Ja kolko sam cuo po novom zakonu ni jedna privatna klinika nece raditi sa hzz-om, ali bas kako Kadauna kaze ne bi me zacudilo da ivf poliklinika dobije to pravo....

----------


## Kadauna

*M@tt, ne radi se o ugovorima s HZZO-om, radi se općenito o licenci po kojoj bi Lučinger uopće mogao raditi IVF, ili po kojoj bi se bilo koja klinika (bila državna ili privatna) mogla baviti s potpomognutom, to nema veze s ugovorom o HZZO-u....................*

Po meni su gotovo svi privatnici trenutno u opasnosti da se ne smiju baviti s potpomognutom oplodnjom, za državne slično mislim, oni će morati zapošljavati novih ljudi

----------


## tonili

> *M@tt, ne radi se o ugovorima s HZZO-om, radi se općenito o licenci po kojoj bi Lučinger uopće mogao raditi IVF, ili po kojoj bi se bilo koja klinika (bila državna ili privatna) mogla baviti s potpomognutom, to nema veze s ugovorom o HZZO-u....................
> 
> *Po meni su gotovo svi privatnici trenutno u opasnosti da se ne smiju baviti s potpomognutom oplodnjom, za državne slično mislim, oni će morati zapošljavati novih ljudi


Ovo je istina - nažalost, ako zakon prođe, a proći će, gotovo sve privatne klinike se gase, a vjerujem da i državne čeka preustroj i reorganizacija...
E sad, ono što mene zanima jest:
*1. Hoće li sada liječnici skupiti hrabrosti pa reći stop diskriminacijama, nepravdi i neprofesionalnosti i zatražiti svjetsku i europsku praksu i u svojim redovima?
2. Hoće li se pacijenti probuditi, odazvati na pozive za akcijom i reakcijom, i pokušati izboriti se za sebe.*

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.flickr.com/photos/7556951...n/photostream/

izvoli M@tt i ostali, pročitajte si što piše i to je točno, zadnji dio članka u Forumu, pisala Diana Glavina, inače uvijek ekskluzivno ima neke članke i informacije  :Sad: ( tako bilo za vrijeme Milinovića a tako je i sad..................

----------


## Kadauna

> hvala vam puno na odgovorima...a šta trebam raditi da mi odobri hzzo npr na ploklinici ivf...
> tj koja je bolja poloklinika ivf ili cito...
> onda ni kbo ne ispunjava kriteriji...ima samo jedan biolog


Cito ima bolje rezultate ali nema mjesta za postupak na teret HZZO-a prije 2013 ako se ne varam, brijem da je pun a i pitanje je da li će itko dobiti ugovor s HZZO-om od privatnika.. 

IVF poliklinika mislim da više nema mogućnost IVF preko HZZO-a, ali nazovi i pitaj  obje klinike and let us know..............

----------


## kiarad

Matt bas mi je zao. i ja sam imala tako cistu u 9 mjesecu pa sam pauzirala jedan mjesec. A sad kad sam trudna imam ih 4 i nije bas ugodno, boli ko vrag, jer da sam dobila m, one bi otisle ovako su ostale i sada boli i bilo. ah, strpljenja malo.

----------


## M@tt

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7556951...n/photostream/
> 
> izvoli M@tt i ostali, pročitajte si što piše i to je točno, zadnji dio članka u Forumu, pisala Diana Glavina, inače uvijek ekskluzivno ima neke članke i informacije ( tako bilo za vrijeme Milinovića a tako je i sad..................


Hvala Kadauna imam taj forum kod kuće. 




> Matt bas mi je zao. i ja sam imala tako cistu u 9 mjesecu pa sam pauzirala jedan mjesec. A sad kad sam trudna imam ih 4 i nije bas ugodno, boli ko vrag, jer da sam dobila m, one bi otisle ovako su ostale i sada boli i bilo. ah, strpljenja malo.


A nažalost ne možemo ništa, ako je tako trebalo bit onda neka tako bude, vidjet čemo u utorak.

----------


## sokica

> Ovo je istina - nažalost, ako zakon prođe, a proći će, gotovo sve privatne klinike se gase, a vjerujem da i državne čeka preustroj i reorganizacija...
> E sad, ono što mene zanima jest:
> *1. Hoće li sada liječnici skupiti hrabrosti pa reći stop diskriminacijama, nepravdi i neprofesionalnosti i zatražiti svjetsku i europsku praksu i u svojim redovima?
> 2. Hoće li se pacijenti probuditi, odazvati na pozive za akcijom i reakcijom, i pokušati izboriti se za sebe.*


Ma to se zove monopol, i to je ono što frustrira. No kada su se liječnici zadnji puta radi nečega pobunili (2005. godine), to je završilo radnom obvezom, koja po mojim saznanjima još uvijek traje, Tako da liječnici nemaju instrument kojim bi se borili protiv sustava.
A što se tiče ustanka pacijenata, živimo u Hrvatskoj, gdje teško da će se nešto promjeniti, sjetimo se samo 22.02.2012. i tzv bojkota benzinskih crpki

----------


## Bubimitka81

ovo je strašno oko novog zakona, nisam imala pojma!

M@tt strašno mi je žao, mogu zamisliti kako bih se osjećala da se to i nama dogodilo, ali ne dajte se.. Brzo ćete i vi doći na red. 
Možda već u utorak  :Smile: 
Možda smo se jutros i sreli kod njega...

----------


## M@tt

> ovo je strašno oko novog zakona, nisam imala pojma!
> 
> M@tt strašno mi je žao, mogu zamisliti kako bih se osjećala da se to i nama dogodilo, ali ne dajte se.. Brzo ćete i vi doći na red. 
> Možda već u utorak 
> Možda smo se jutros i sreli kod njega...


A dobro, šta je tu je, ne dramimo sad nešto naveliko oko toga. Ako če u utorak cista još biti tu, onda je rekao dr. da če je do sljedećeg ciklusa punktirati da možemo u postupak, tako da gubimo mjesec dana najviše. 

Pa vidjeli smo se sigurno ako si i ti bila danas tamo, mi smo već prije 10 bili gotovi. Vi startate sa punom stimulacijom?

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt brzo će i to proći, vidiš kako vrijeme leti.
Da, mi smo bili oko pola 9 kod njega.

Startali smo sa punom stimulacijom, danas nam je 5. dan. Svaki dan moramo kod njega...

----------


## crna ovca

Cure, treba li sto ponijeti kod dr. L na prvi uzv? Trudnicku knjizicu ili sl.?

----------


## kiarad

> Cure, treba li sto ponijeti kod dr. L na prvi uzv? Trudnicku knjizicu ili sl.?


bok draga, treba ti povijest bolesti i 300 kn. javi koliko ih ima...

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Cure, treba li sto ponijeti kod dr. L na prvi uzv? Trudnicku knjizicu ili sl.?


Ništa.

----------


## BigBlue

> *ovo je strašno oko novog zakona, nisam imala pojma!*
> M@tt strašno mi je žao, mogu zamisliti kako bih se osjećala da se to i nama dogodilo, ali ne dajte se.. Brzo ćete i vi doći na red. 
> Možda već u utorak 
> Možda smo se jutros i sreli kod njega...





> *A dobro, šta je tu je, ne dramimo sad nešto naveliko oko toga.* Ako če u utorak cista još biti tu, onda je rekao dr. da če je do sljedećeg ciklusa punktirati da možemo u postupak, tako da gubimo mjesec dana najviše. 
> 
> Pa vidjeli smo se sigurno ako si i ti bila danas tamo, mi smo već prije 10 bili gotovi. Vi startate sa punom stimulacijom?


 :Shock:   :Shock:   :Shock: 

mogu razumijeti da ljudi ne znaju što ih čeka novim zakonom, mogu se čak i potruditi shvatiti da ljudi uopće ne želi ništa znati o odredbama i pravilima koji izravno utječu na njih i uzimaju zdravo za gotovo sve što se pred njih postavi, ali ovakvu indiferentnost ne mogu shvatiti...

i moj doktor je ugrožen novim zakonom i itekako me briga. jer sam kod njih u postupku i vjerujem im. jer ću kod njih na čuvanje ostaviti svoje js i/ili embrije i pitam se što će se dogoditi s njima ako ih zatvore (tko mi garantira da će transport i daljnje spremanje biti obavljeno kako spada??!!!). jer mi je apsurdno da dobre liječnike birokracijom zatvaraju lošiji od njih da se riješe konkurencije. jer ne želim da zbog birokracije doktori moraju birati pacijente kojima će uspjeti pomoći unutar kvote koju je zakon (?!) propisao.

da, živimo u hrvatskoj gdje se stvari teško mijenjaju. ali mijenjat će se još teže dokle god ljudi tako razmišljaju. Moje dijete nije benzinska pumpa, niti je cijena 10,41 eurosupera. moje dijete je vrijedno borbe. i upravo svome djetetu ne želim ostaviti u nasljeđe zemlju u kojoj ljudi pokorno, pognute glave prihvaćaju što god im život nanese. ne želim da moje dijete odrasta u uvjerenju da ne može ništa promijeniti za sebe.

i ako ne uspijem dobiti dijete, 40 godina starija ću sjediti u nekakvom ofucanom staračkom domu (ili kako god ih onda budu zvali) i gledat ću tuđu djecu i unuke. I kad me budu pitali gdje su moji, reći ću im da nemam djecu, da sam se pošteno borila i izgubila. sigurno im neću reći: "Znate, takav je bio zakon, ma nije vrijedno dramljenja oko toga". 

Danas imam luksuz, mogućnost izbora, i zato me itekako zanima što mogu *JA* učiniti - za sebe, za svoje dijete, za svakoga drugoga koji prolazi kroz istu bol kao ja.

----------


## M@tt

BigBlue mislim da si krivo shvatila nešto.... Ovo moje što si boldala se odnosilo na to da gubimo ciklus zbog ciste, a ne prijedlog novog zakona kako si ti shvatila iz ovog kolko vidim....

----------


## santana

Nije sada bit kako je shvaćeno,nitko neka se ne osijeća direktno prozvanim,ALI SVI BI se trebali osijećati direktno ugroženima promjenama koje Zakon nosi.Možete mijenjati na bolje SEBI,posredno i drugima ,ali ne mogu uvijek drugi sve odraditi.
Boriti se za svoje dijete je najplemenitija borba koju čovjek može voditi,a sad je tren za to.
Vrijeme je da se čujemo,vidimo i pokušamo promijeniti stvari na bolje.
Na lotu možete dobiti i s 80g,ali dijete tada više ne možete imati.
Za sreću zvano dijete svatko od nas mora se pomućiti,a ta borba je ograničena vremenom,zato je bitno učiniti nešto sada.

----------


## tikica78

a što se može učiniti ?

----------


## M@tt

Evo ga, nažalost nije nestala, još je tu cista, zločesta bila. 

Ali vidio dr.L.  i folikul da raste na desnom janiku pa ju je naručio za petak da punktira tu cistu i odma da proba uhvatiti folikul pa bi nas stavio u prirodni ivf onda dok čekamo sljedeći mjesec...

Eto...

----------


## tikica78

pa m@tt to nije loše.. super možda i bude bebać iz prirodnog!

----------


## kiarad

> Evo ga, nažalost nije nestala, još je tu cista, zločesta bila. 
> 
> Ali vidio dr.L.  i folikul da raste na desnom janiku pa ju je naručio za petak da punktira tu cistu i odma da proba uhvatiti folikul pa bi nas stavio u prirodni ivf onda dok čekamo sljedeći mjesec...
> 
> Eto...


uh, mislim da to isto kosta. ali dobro. vrijedi probat.drzim fige

----------


## M@tt

> uh, mislim da to isto kosta. ali dobro. vrijedi probat.drzim fige


Hm... moram pitat dragu šta joj je rekao, ali ako je ista cijena onda baš i ne znam....

----------


## tikica78

mislim da to nije ista cijena..ne vjerujem , znaš da je on pošten.

----------


## Gabi25

Cijena prirodnog postupka je 4.900,00 KN

----------


## M@tt

> Cijena prirodnog postupka je 4.900,00 KN


Znači ista je u biti.... Pa da, logično, kad je njegov posao u biti isti. Ne znam baš onda da li se nam isplati ić. Moramo porazgovarati sa suprugom. Mislim možda ga ne ulovi, možda bude prazan folikul...

----------


## Gabi25

Pa nije bas ista, koliko ja znam polustimulirani je oko 6.200, tu negdje

----------


## dreamgirl

> Znači ista je u biti.... Pa da, logično, kad je njegov posao u biti isti. Ne znam baš onda da li se nam isplati ić. Moramo porazgovarati sa suprugom. Mislim možda ga ne ulovi, možda bude prazan folikul...


M@tt evo ja sam sada bila u polustimuliranom i moram priznati da sam svaki put kad sam bila na pregladu bila u strahu da nije sve kako treba,da ce fulikuli mozda bit prizni, pa onda da se mozda nece oplodiditi....ipak su dosta manje sanse nego u stimuliranom. Da se mene pita ja bi preskocila ovaj put jer bi mi to bio preveliki stres.
To je samo moje misljenje odluka je naravno na vama.

----------


## BigBlue

> BigBlue mislim da si krivo shvatila nešto.... Ovo moje što si boldala se odnosilo na to da gubimo ciklus zbog ciste, a ne prijedlog novog zakona kako si ti shvatila iz ovog kolko vidim....


ako se odnosilo na cistu, krivo sam shvatila, mea culpa i ispričavam ti se

ostalo što sam napisala, stoji.

pitate što napraviti? 
ono što pojedinac može napraviti je informirati se, razgovarati s liječnikom i pitati kako će se novi zakon odraziti na njezinu/njegovu praksu i što to znači za vas. već ste puno napravili i ako o mpo razgovarate s prijateljima, kolegama, znancima - kod nas vlada fama da je 20 ljudi neplodnih, po mogućnosti svojom krivnjom, da smo neka marginalna skupina, da smo potencijalni ubojice embrija, da djecu držimo u frižiderima... razgovorom i "priznanjem" da se to događa vama dajete ovom problemu ljudski oblik sa svim bolima, strahovima, neizvjesnostima. možete se odazvati kad/ako bude poziv na prosvjed, možete potpisati peticiju, pismo vladi svojim imenom i prezimenom.

i ja tražim pravi način borbe protiv ovakvog zakona i *zato smo svi mi bitni*. samo zajedno možemo doći do novih ideja, novih pokušaja i samo zajedno možemo pobijediti birokraciju.

nemojmo dozvoliti da (opet) birokracija odlučuje o našim tijelima, želji za roditeljstvom, optimalnom liječenju bolesti!

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt što god da odlučite, sretno  :Smile: 

Big blue, osjetih se i ja prozvanom zbog vlastitog neznanja  :Smile: 
Ne znam što bih rekla, slažem se da se treba boriti, ali meni tj. nama osobno su sad neke druge stvari toliko okupirale život tako da zapravo ni ne razmišljam o mogućnostima da se borimo kako bi nešto promijenili. I znam da je to možda teško za shvatiti, ali za sada tako stvari stoje...
I nije stvar u tome da ne želimo ili slično, jednostavno je to tako.
U svakom slučaju, naširoko pričamo o našem "problemu" i pokušavamo ljudima objasniti što je MPO jer je činjenica da u velikom broju ljudi zapravo misle da idemo klonirati dijete i sl. 

Eh da, jutros mi je jedan mudri doktor rekao da su zakoni tu da ih kršimo ili pronalazimo rupe u istima te da se on osobno ne brine za svoj posao  :Smile: ))

----------


## frka

Bubimitka, evo kažeš da masa ljudi misle da idete klonirati dijete... a što misliš zašto je tako? možda zato što neplodni guraju glavu u pijesak kao da se nečega trebaju sramiti pa na kraju ispada da je u Hrvatskoj svega 20-ak neplodnih parova jer se uvijek jedni te isti angažiraju, pojavljuju u javnosti pa čak i na forumu pišu na temama vezanim uz zakon i nepravde, diskriminaciju i suboptimalno liječenje koje su nam nametnuli, a koje će nam, po svemu sudeći, nametnuti i ovaj put! želite nešto napraviti? uz skakutanje, vibranje, navijanje i informiranje o protokolima, postupcima i liječnicima, pratite i teme vezane za promjene zakona koji će izgleda opet diskriminirati dobar dio nas, kao i dio liječnika! komentirajte na tim temama, a prije svega se informirajte o onome što nas čeka i zašto je to loše! uključite se u akcije koje se organiziraju! izađite u javnost sa svojom pričom kad se to traži! ono...bar guknite negdje da se vidi da postojite i da trebate rješenje za svoj problem, optimalno liječenje za svoju bolest! ukratko - prestanite gurati glavu u pijesak! zbilja, zbilja ne želim da se ovo shvati kao napad, ali imamo velik problem jer se neplodni (iz meni neobjašnjivih razloga) skrivaju i ni pod razno ne žele progovoriti o problemu koji muči SVAKI 6. PAR U HRVATSKOJ!!! toliko nas je, a za medije nikad ne možemo naći nekog novog... i zbog toga od nas rade što žele - nazivaju nas promiskuitetnima, ubojicama, uskraćuju nam optimalno liječenje, nameću psihološka savjetovanja koja ne mora proći niti jedna druga skupina pacijenata, lažiraju statistike i jednostavno rade mulce od nas... zato što mogu... a mogu jer im to sami dopuštamo... pokažite da postojite i da ćete se boriti za svoja prava i liječenje koje ima NAJVEĆU šansu završiti bebom!

----------


## santana

Netko se ne brine za svoj posao,ali se mi trebamo brinuti zbog novog Zakona koji nije niti malo na tragu optimalnog liječenja i zadržava obvezatno psihološko savjetovanje,koje mi je toliko gnjusno da tu moram stati.
Nepolodan svaki 6 par u Hr, to je oko 200 000 ljudi,vuku nas za nos dva lika zbog svog inetresa, i nekakav Embrij tek toliko da bi ga se čulo i vidjelo.
Svatko od vas zna što može i što želi učiniti kako bi si osigurao kvalitetan i najbrži put do ostvarenja roditeljstva ,pa neka  tu slobodno iznese svioje prijedloge.
ja sam već predložila bojkot Vrčića i Šimunića,za masovno okupljanje sam,ponavljam se ako mogu mljekari....Pritisak na ministarstvo,vladu,pojedine članove,osobnim dolaskom,organiziranim dolaskom,upitima....
MPO liječnici ne krše Zakon tako da vjerujem da to nije izjava jednog od njih ,da to ne bi unijelo pomutnju.

----------


## tonili

*Bubimitka* draga - možeš li nam, molim te, reći u kojoj klinici radi taj mudri - da svi odemo k njemu  :Wink:

----------


## santana

Bubimitka,nemoj molim te ovo shvatiti kao nekakav napad na tebe,nova si,želimo ti svu sreću ovoga svijeta,samo je ovo s dr ispalo malo nespretno,i moglo bi se krivo tumačiti.
Znam da ti to nije bila namjera,i da je šala,ali kada je sve u vezi MPO pod takvim povećalom ,netko bi ovo mogao zloupotrijebiti,a ja i dalje vjerujem da to nije izrečeno niti od jednog MPO liječnika,niti u jednoj MPO klinici.
Molim te još jednom ,nije ovo upućeno samo tebi i nemoj to shvatiti osobno.Ovaj forum postoji radi podrške i podijele utisaka i sreće,na žalos ponekad i boli i razočaranja s ostalim forumašicama i forumašima.Postoji i radi informiranja i podijele mišljenja,osijećaja zajedništva...
Nadam se da me razumiješ,kao i forumašice koje su ti se obratile.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Drage moje nisam stvarno mislila ništa loše....
Eto, postidjela sam se radi vlastitog neznanja..

Svakako ću se potruditi bolje informirati o svemu, sebe a i druge koliko god to mogu.
Ali shvatite i mene i one slične meni koje su tek na početku borbe sa MPO i kojima se još vrti u glavi od hrpe informacija, dijagnoza, terminologije...
Svima nama je ovo naporno i stresno, pogotovo ako svakodnevno provedemo i po 7 sati u autu da bi otišli na pregled kod odabranog liječnika pa ponekad jednostavno nemamo vremena i snage za borbu s bilo čime osim samim sobom...
Svima želim sreću i sve najbolje!

----------


## santana

Odabrala si divnog liječnika,kada dobiješ svoju bebicu neće ti biti žao putovanja.I,ja sam putovala,i danas kada na cesti slučajno naletim na Čazmu koja vozi za Zg i s kojom sam išla(jedna ujuto u 8 h iz Os),evociram uspomene i ne žalim.Budi s nama ovdje i bori se za sebe i druge,širi lijepe priče o MPO i približavaj svoj put do djeteta gdje god možeš i kome god stigneš,kako bi što veći broj ljudi shvatilo da je to samo liječenje u kom nema ništa loše i neprimjereno,ništa čega bi se netko trebao stidjeti i da je to nešto što se može dogoditi svakome.

----------


## đerekica

Iako je tema već otišla daleko, nisam opet dugo bila na forumu, jednostavno imam puno posla, al eto ukratko, što se tiće Poliklinike Podobnik, biolog je jedna malda ženskiva, iskreno ne znam joj ime, jer u svkom postupku, ja sam bila 2 puta, biologinju nisam ni vidjela, jer kod punkcije te prof. Podobnik uspava, a kod ET on vraća, bez prisutnosti biologa, s tim da ću napomenuti da kad mi je radio ET, rekao mi je "ovo će te malo boliti", te istina, mene je jako bolilo tu sekundu vraćanja, ŠTO NE SMIJE BOLJETI, znaći samim tim vraćanjem i njegovim tumačenjem da mora boliti, nije ok. Još ću se kratko nadovezati na prof. Podobnika, nakon ET on je nama odmah, al ne samo nama, svim ženama koje su tad samnom bile u postupku, odman na UZV-u "vidio plod" što je nemoguće. Sječam se kako nam je odmah nakon ET-a pokazao di su smještene na UZv-u blastociste, što je nemoguće da se može vidjeti odmah nakon ET-a. Nasjeli smo na velike laži s njegove strane, napomenula bih još to, da on svakih 5 dana daje injekcije bete, te vas uvjerava da ste trudni, sve dok se nejde vadit beta, koja je uvijek magično pozitivna, nekih dvoznamenkastih brojeva, al to je od injekcija, a kad ponovite betu nakon 2 dana padne i nema je. Tada vam kaže da vam je "pobjeglo". Strašno je još to, da kad sam dobila M, on je mene još forsirao da čekam i ponavaljm betu, da to kravrenje ništa ne mora značiti, čak mi je pod M rdaio vaginalni UZV i još dao injekcije bete, sve samo kako bi uzeo novac, a dobro je znao da od T nema ništa. MM i ja smo nasjeli, puno mi je ljudi reklo, da on svim ženama kaže da su trudne, čak ih šalje na kiretažu, a uopće nisu bile trudne, istina treba ga dati u novine. Dugo već ramišljam da podihnem tužbu protiv njega, jer svaki postupak nas je košato cirka 30.000 kn. Sam postupak je 9,000kn, anestezija 1000 kn plus lijekovi i svako malo UZV koji je nepotreban i davanje bete i progstreona koje još naplačuje dodatnih 300 kn. Moje iskustvo je bilo jako loše, čak kad ga pitaš što te zanima na neki svoj način izbjegne pitanje i ode u priču koja nema veze sa pitanjem. Jednostavno preporučila bi vam od srca da tom lopovu nejdete nikako. 

ja 80.-nakon laparaskopije sve ok
mm 76.-oligoasthenoteratozoospermia
Poliklika Šimunić Beta-o
Poliklinika Podobnik-beta o
Poliklinika Podobnik-beta o
Petrova-beta-o
čekamo novi pokušaj na vv dr. Alebić

----------


## đerekica

Opet ću se morati ispričati na pismenim greškama, znači kad sam napisala za biologinju kod Podobnika, rekla sam da ne znam ime, sječam se da je bila mlada ženskica, koja je onako u šali rekla mm "dobit ćeš 3 sina", to je bilo prvi put kad smo išli, ali ako nekoga zanima kako se zove ta biologinja, raspitat ću se. Samo ću napomenuti, opet i zadnji put, ne bi vam preporučila nikako Podobnika.

----------


## mare41

đerekica, hvala na informacijama, nije ovo prvi put da se tako nešto piše, al uvijek su nove info (koje su i stare) dobro došle.
Probat ću objasnit transfer pod UZV-da, oni vide embrije ko neke male točkice, zato ih i gledaju pod UZV da ih smjeste u endometrij, i tada stisnu print...ko iole nešto zna bilo kakve osnove o reprodukciji jasno mu je da to ama baš ništa ne znači, osim da je transfer pravilno obavljen-što se ne potvrdi samo tom slikom nego i biolog pregleda kateter pod mikroskopom i potvrdi da je kateter prazan. Drugo, ne razumijem zašto bi transfer svima trebao biti bolan-ima cura kojima je bolan, al to je rijetko. Ovo sve drugo je prestrašno što pišeš.

----------


## mare41

đerekica, da li ste dobijali slike embrija? (ne ove s transfera nego baš slike embrija pod mikroskopom prije transfera)

----------


## frka

jedno je transfer uz uzv, a drugo uzv poslije transfera prema kojem je Podobnik utvrdio da su pacijentice, eto, trudne. nije to prva takva priča... strašno!

----------


## linalena

đerekica žao mi je što ste morali proći a onda ovakva saznanja te slome
mi smo sada bili u Pragu (postupak 2000€ + 9000kn lijekovi) 
i transfer je bio pod nadzorom UZV, također nam je dokica pokazala gdje je u endometriju ispustila kapljicu sa embrijima, i doista se vidi
čak je i poslije još jednom pogledala sa vaginalnim UZV da se uvjeri da je ta kapljica na dobrom mjestu
nije govorila ništa tipa trudni ste, postotak toliki i toliki, nego onak eto sada se treba strpiti i nadati

----------


## Inesz

Đerekica, jako mi je žao da si ovo morala proći.
Otkad sam pročitala tvoj post baš sam ljuta i uznemirena. Nisam znala od kud da počnem komentirati tvoj post. Cure su se već osvrnule na neke djelove tvog posta.
Previše je ovakvih i sličnih iskustava iz ove poliklinike i nikako mi nije jasno kako to da nitko ništa do sada nije poduzeo da se to ispita. Znam... u borbi sa neplodnošću teško nam je, iscrpljuje na s emotivno, fizički, fizički, financijski. Ranjivi samo na svakom području svoje osobnosti i života. Ali zar bar takva skupina pacijenata ne zaslužuje profesionalan i ljudski pošten odnos liječnika kojem se obraćamo za pomoć? (mnoge, pa i ja sam to dobila od liječnika kod kojih se liječimo ili smo se liječili). Puno sam pročitala o ovakvim i sličnim iskustvima sa ove privatne poliklinike  o kojoj je jutros Đerekica pisala. 
I pitam se, zašto nitko od vas sa takvim teškim i lošim iskustvima nije do sad nešto poduzeo da se takvi postupci istraže?
Ako ništa ne poduzimamo i dalje ćemo biti kao maleni cjetovi na livadi koje će nečije moćne noge gaziti!

Ovdje se očito radi o masi neetičnih  postupaka: obmanjivanje pacijenata, davanje lažnih nada, nedavanje objektivne i neistinite informacije, vršenje nepotrebnih pretraga, naplaćivanje tih istih nepotrebnih pretraga (da li izdaje račun?)...
A kako vidim, ima i djela koja prelaze granice medicinske neetičnosti i osnovnog ljudskog poštenja :
- ugrožavanje zdravlja pacijentica... Ako zbilja šalje žene koje nisu trudne na kiretažu uvjeravajući ih da su bile trudne nkon MPO postupka i da trudnoće nije uspjela, to je vrlo, vrlo teška i ozbiljna stvar...

Da li se u toj poliklinici dobivaju podaci sa uz pregleda u obliku ispisa slike, zapisa na cd? 
Za postupak kakav je kiretaža mora postojati medicinska dokumentacija koja indicira taj postupak... moraju postojati dokazi trudnoće...

----------


## thinkpink

> Iako je tema već otišla daleko, nisam opet dugo bila na forumu, jednostavno imam puno posla, al eto ukratko, što se tiće Poliklinike Podobnik, biolog je jedna malda ženskiva, iskreno ne znam joj ime, jer u svkom postupku, ja sam bila 2 puta, biologinju nisam ni vidjela, jer kod punkcije te prof. Podobnik uspava, a kod ET on vraća, bez prisutnosti biologa, s tim da ću napomenuti da kad mi je radio ET, rekao mi je "ovo će te malo boliti", te istina, mene je jako bolilo tu sekundu vraćanja, ŠTO NE SMIJE BOLJETI, znaći samim tim vraćanjem i njegovim tumačenjem da mora boliti, nije ok. Još ću se kratko nadovezati na prof. Podobnika, nakon ET on je nama odmah, al ne samo nama, svim ženama koje su tad samnom bile u postupku, odman na UZV-u "vidio plod" što je nemoguće. Sječam se kako nam je odmah nakon ET-a pokazao di su smještene na UZv-u blastociste, što je nemoguće da se može vidjeti odmah nakon ET-a. Nasjeli smo na velike laži s njegove strane, napomenula bih još to, da on svakih 5 dana daje injekcije bete, te vas uvjerava da ste trudni, sve dok se nejde vadit beta, koja je uvijek magično pozitivna, nekih dvoznamenkastih brojeva, al to je od injekcija, a kad ponovite betu nakon 2 dana padne i nema je. Tada vam kaže da vam je "pobjeglo". Strašno je još to, da kad sam dobila M, on je mene još forsirao da čekam i ponavaljm betu, da to kravrenje ništa ne mora značiti, čak mi je pod M rdaio vaginalni UZV i još dao injekcije bete, sve samo kako bi uzeo novac, a dobro je znao da od T nema ništa. MM i ja smo nasjeli, puno mi je ljudi reklo, da on svim ženama kaže da su trudne, čak ih šalje na kiretažu, a uopće nisu bile trudne, istina treba ga dati u novine. Dugo već ramišljam da podihnem tužbu protiv njega, jer svaki postupak nas je košato cirka 30.000 kn. Sam postupak je 9,000kn, anestezija 1000 kn plus lijekovi i svako malo UZV koji je nepotreban i davanje bete i progstreona koje još naplačuje dodatnih 300 kn. Moje iskustvo je bilo jako loše, čak kad ga pitaš što te zanima na neki svoj način izbjegne pitanje i ode u priču koja nema veze sa pitanjem. Jednostavno preporučila bi vam od srca da tom lopovu nejdete nikako. 
> 
> ja 80.-nakon laparaskopije sve ok
> mm 76.-oligoasthenoteratozoospermia
> Poliklika Šimunić Beta-o
> Poliklinika Podobnik-beta o
> Poliklinika Podobnik-beta o
> Petrova-beta-o
> čekamo novi pokušaj na vv dr. Alebić


već sam do sada naišla na jako puno negativnih komentara na račun mpo-e kod dr P. iz tih razloga sam odustala kod njega raditi neke daljnje pretrage, tj na kraju nisam nikada niti otišla kod njega.
ja smatram da je najvažnije informirati se u samom startu, koliko vidim na forumu on slovi kao dobar dijagnostičar, ali mpo mu baš i ne ide kako treba. 
ono što je meni već par puta zazvonilo u uhu je da žene nakon nekoliko neuspješnih postupaka pišu jako negativno o njemu. da je meni takvo iskustvo bilo samo jednom /valjda je dovoljno jednom/, tj da me uvjerava da sam trudna, a za to ne postoje nikakvi temelji ja sigurno ne bih išla još koji put iskeširati sve te silne pare koje on uzima. i nisu mi jasne te njegove računice, pa toliko dođe postupak u Pragu gdje se dobije optimalno liječenje koje on ipak ne može pružiti /zamrzavanje embrija/.
što se tiče ET, sam postupak može zaboljeti...ako nisi prošla punkciju na živo onda je teško da uspoređuješ, ali nakon punkcije gdje sam vidjela sve zvijezde, stvarno ne mogu reći da je ET nešto nepodnošljivo neugodno.
kod nas  u Ri dr radi transfer pod utz nadzorom i cijelo vrijeme objašnjava što radi i na kraju pokaže mrvicu koja se uistinu vidi /ja sam je čak puno puta i sanjala/ po novome dobije se i sličica sa embrijem /nažalost kada sam ja ostala trudna nisu je još davali/.
isto tako zna se koliko točno treba proći dana da se štoperica očisti iz tijela, pa je neobično da bi se beta vadila prije tog perioda. dakle, ima tu jako puno nelogičnosti, ali kažem meni se čini da je najbitnije da pacijent bude dobro informiran i da ga se ne voza kako se tko sjeti.
na kraju za potvrde trudnoće, znamo da je to plod u maternici i otkucaji srca....sve prije toga je pričanje u vjetar.
meni je biologica na transferu prije dobitnog rekla:"dobit ćemo jednu malu manekenku!" ja to stvarno nisam shvatila na način da sam trudna, nego mi je bilo jako simpatično i nisam zamjerila kada od te trudnoće nije bilo ništa.

naravno, strašno velika razlika između mog iskustva i tvog je u tome što je tebe sve to skupa užasno puno koštalo. moji postupci su bili besplatni i svi u kbc Rijeka odrađeni.

želim ti puno sreće i da što prije dođete do toliko željenog cilja!

----------


## thinkpink

> Ovdje se očito radi o masi neetičnih  postupaka: obmanjivanje pacijenata, davanje lažnih nada, nedavanje objektivne i neistinite informacije, vršenje nepotrebnih pretraga, naplaćivanje tih istih nepotrebnih pretraga (da li izdaje račun?)...
> A kako vidim, ima i djela koja prelaze granice medicinske neetičnosti i osnovnog ljudskog poštenja :
> - ugrožavanje zdravlja pacijentica... *Ako zbilja šalje žene koje nisu trudne na kiretažu uvjeravajući ih da su bile trudne nkon MPO postupka i da trudnoće nije uspjela, to je vrlo, vrlo teška i ozbiljna stvar...
> *
> Da li se u toj poliklinici dobivaju podaci sa uz pregleda u obliku ispisa slike, zapisa na cd? 
> Za postupak kakav je kiretaža mora postojati medicinska dokumentacija koja indicira taj postupak... moraju postojati dokazi trudnoće...


kako bi ovo boldano bilo moguće u praksi ako nema trudnoće? pa meni su u bolnici nakon mišljenja mog soc gina još 4 puta napravili utz da bi mi drugi dan uistinu napravili i kiretažu.

----------


## tikica78

Bože ja sam šokirana..strašno je ovo što si napisala.
Žao mi je da postoje takvi nehumani liječnici koji očito zbijaju šale na račun (u doslovnom smislu)nas koji smo očajni i vjerujemo u sve..
ja sam jako puno naučila kroz svoje iskustvo ali i ovdje na ovom forumu .. zajedno smo jače definitivno!

----------


## Shadow2

> Ajde probaj saznat kako se zove pa mi javi... hvala ti


M@tt,evo kao sto sam rekla da cu saznati kako se zove...znaci radi se o U-TRACT(d-mannose).Mozes naci u svim boljim ljekarnama,kosta negdje oko 200 kn.
Moja prijateljica koja je imala e.coli deset mjeseci i sopali su je antibioticima,i opet se nije mogla rjesit e.coli...s ovim je uspila.. Ja sam je pila na nagovor jedne mikorobilogice,i zbilja je odlicna.( sve sam ti napisala gore). Sretno!

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt,evo kao sto sam rekla da cu saznati kako se zove...znaci radi se o U-TRACT(d-mannose).Mozes naci u svim boljim ljekarnama,kosta negdje oko 200 kn.
> Moja prijateljica koja je imala e.coli deset mjeseci i sopali su je antibioticima,i opet se nije mogla rjesit e.coli...s ovim je uspila.. Ja sam je pila na nagovor jedne mikorobilogice,i zbilja je odlicna.( sve sam ti napisala gore). Sretno!


Hvala ti Shadow2

----------


## Shadow2

Nista, i dr.put :Wink:  
Samo neka je se rijesi.. )

----------


## frka

cure i dečki, javite se na http://forum.roda.hr/threads/71767-Jesmo-li-zadovoljni

samo DA ili NE - potrebna je samo koja sekunda vremena... Hvala!!!

(i meni je U-tract pomogao s mjehurom)

----------


## Francesca

Derekica zao mi je sto imas takvo iskustvo sa Podobnikom

Mi smo bili tamo u postupku krajem 2010 i sve je potpuno suprotno ovom sto si ti napisala, osim cijene 

Niti u jednom trenu mi nije rekao da sam trudna nego je bio izuzetno oprezan u davanju bilo kakvih prognoza
Smatram da sto se mene tice nije napravio niti jednu pogresku 
Na zalost prokrvarila sam prije vadenja bete, no isto mi se desilo u postupku prije toga kod Resa, i u postupku poslije tog kod Lucingera, tako da ga zaista ni za sto ne krivim

Na kraju krajeva sad vodim trudnocu kod njega i rodit cu kod njega - mislim da to dovoljno govori o povjerenju koje imam u njega

----------


## Bubimitka81

Drage moje koje ste kod dr. L., da li mi treba nešto kod njega kad budem išla na punkciju?!
nešto tipa spavačica, papuče i sl. što se nosi u bolnicu??!
I koliko je bolna punkcija, smijem li što popiti prije?
Znam da kratko traje i da se sve zaboravi, ali jako se bojim.. Nisam inače neki pekmez, ali ovoga me baš frka...

----------


## kiarad

> Drage moje koje ste kod dr. L., da li mi treba nešto kod njega kad budem išla na punkciju?!
> nešto tipa spavačica, papuče i sl. što se nosi u bolnicu??!
> I koliko je bolna punkcija, smijem li što popiti prije?
> Znam da kratko traje i da se sve zaboravi, ali jako se bojim.. Nisam inače neki pekmez, ali ovoga me baš frka...


mozes si uzeti spavacicu iako ja uvijek imam neku duzu vestu. carape svoje. papuce imas tamo al ti ne trebaju.
ne znam koliko imas folikula, ali da boli boli. mozes popiti jedan normabel sat vremena prije. izdrzi se. nije strasno. Dr.L je jedini u Hrv. koji najbrze punktira. Staviti ce ti nakon toga jednu gazu unutra i vadis ju kad ides prvi puta piskiti. to je to, sretno...

----------


## frka

Bubimitka, slobodno rokni normabel i tramal pol sata prije punkcije - to su na VV-u i davali prije punkcije... možeš popiti i neku drugu tabletu za bolove - voltaren, neofen...
neke žene punkcija poprilično boli, a neke je opisuju tek kao nelagodu... nadam se da si u drugoj skupini  :Wink:

----------


## santana

Priredi se na veliku bol,pa ćeš ju lakče podnijeti,jer nije baš toliko i ne traje dugo.
Ja sam npr.za vrijeme punkcije pričala viceve,tako mi je bilo puno lakše,a jezik mi se razvezao od koktela injekcije koja se dobijala na W prije punkcije.
Slobodno popij nešto protiv bolova,bar pola sata prije punkcije.

----------


## crna ovca

*bubimitka*, ja sam popila Normabel 5 i Neofen sat vremena prije punkcije. To ne utjece na kvalitetu tvojih JS a tebi ce, vjeruj mi, puno pomoci. Bolilo je i s lijekovima, ali sam ja dozivjela manji stres nego cure koje su taj dan bile sa mnom. One su drugi dan imale jake bolove. Normabel ti pomaze i da ti se misici opuste. Prvih par uboda ne boli ili vrlo malo boli, ali kako se blizi kraju bol postaje sve jaca. Ako imas 3-4 JS bit ce ti super i podnosljivo. Ako imas oko 10 i preko toga onda ces se malo znojiti. Ne brini se, sve ovo traje 2-3 minute. Luči me cijelo vrijeme pitao koliko me boli i govorio mi koliko jos ima do kraja. Na kraju mi je vadio zadnji folikul koji se malo sakrio, pa mi je rekao da treba probusiti dosta malih da dodje do njega i da ce to jace boliti. Kad punkcija zavrsi i bol prestaje. Staviti ce ti gazu unutra koju trebas izvaditi kad budes isla prvi put na wc. Mozes doci normalno obucena, obuci samo neku duzu kosulju, majicu ili vestu da se gologuza ne setas i ne zaboravi skinuti gacice prije punkcije!!! Hehehe  :Laughing: 

Ja sam dobila isto toliko gonala. Ja sam ga zezala u srijedu da je pronasao dobitnu kombinaciju za Slavonke, jer je i mojoj frendici dao isti protokol. Biti ce sve ok *bubi*!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> *bubimitka*, Mozes doci normalno obucena, obuci samo neku duzu kosulju, majicu ili vestu da se gologuza ne setas i ne zaboravi skinuti gacice prije punkcije!!! Hehehe 
> 
> Ja sam dobila isto toliko gonala. Ja sam ga zezala u srijedu da je pronasao dobitnu kombinaciju za Slavonke, jer je i mojoj frendici dao isti protokol. Biti ce sve ok *bubi*!!!


Baš zato i pitam, da ne hodam gologuza  :Laughing: 
Imam 10-ak folikula, gazu u zube i trpi  :Smile: 
Da, da.. Izgleda da je stvarno našao dobitnu kombinaciju..

Cure divne ste, hvala vam. Već me manje strah, zapravo jedva čekam da vidim koliko će ih i kakvih biti...

----------


## medeni.angel

Zao mi je sto ti se to desilo....ja sam kod njega bila samo na obicnom pregledu jer su mi ga djevojke iz firme hvalile da je savrsen sa novom tehnologijom i itd...i ok pristala sam otici jer ne gubim nista ako se pregledam i zamisli cuda rekao mi je da imam puno malih cista i da moram biti duphastone kako bih se toga rijesila i da dodem ponovo na pregled nakon te terapije ali sam otisla kod svog privatnog ginekologa i rekao mi je da sam potpuno zdrava i da on ne vidi nikakve ciste...poslije mi dr L rekao da to prestanem piti jer mi nije nista i da nemam nikakve ciste nego da su to folikule bile....koma...s tim da sam se jos naglo udebljala od tih tableta za popizditi....

----------


## TrudyC

Kod punkcije na živo pomaže da nešto držiš u ruci. Ja sam npr. uvijek uzimala sa sobom paketić maramica koje sam stezala dok mi se ne bi zalijepilo za ruku  :Grin: ....ali fakat pomaže

----------


## tikica78

ja sam se uhvatila za neku šipku tamo na krevetu.. ali brzo sve prođe i zaboravi se..samo hrabro, što bi ja dala a idem sad.. :Smile:

----------


## 1977

> Iako je tema već otišla daleko, nisam opet dugo bila na forumu, jednostavno imam puno posla, al eto ukratko, što se tiće Poliklinike Podobnik, biolog je jedna malda ženskiva, iskreno ne znam joj ime, jer u svkom postupku, ja sam bila 2 puta, biologinju nisam ni vidjela, jer kod punkcije te prof. Podobnik uspava, a kod ET on vraća, bez prisutnosti biologa, s tim da ću napomenuti da kad mi je radio ET, rekao mi je "ovo će te malo boliti", te istina, mene je jako bolilo tu sekundu vraćanja, ŠTO NE SMIJE BOLJETI, znaći samim tim vraćanjem i njegovim tumačenjem da mora boliti, nije ok. Još ću se kratko nadovezati na prof. Podobnika, nakon ET on je nama odmah, al ne samo nama, svim ženama koje su tad samnom bile u postupku, odman na UZV-u "vidio plod" što je nemoguće. Sječam se kako nam je odmah nakon ET-a pokazao di su smještene na UZv-u blastociste, što je nemoguće da se može vidjeti odmah nakon ET-a. Nasjeli smo na velike laži s njegove strane, napomenula bih još to, da on svakih 5 dana daje injekcije bete, te vas uvjerava da ste trudni, sve dok se nejde vadit beta, koja je uvijek magično pozitivna, nekih dvoznamenkastih brojeva, al to je od injekcija, a kad ponovite betu nakon 2 dana padne i nema je. Tada vam kaže da vam je "pobjeglo". Strašno je još to, da kad sam dobila M, on je mene još forsirao da čekam i ponavaljm betu, da to kravrenje ništa ne mora značiti, čak mi je pod M rdaio vaginalni UZV i još dao injekcije bete, sve samo kako bi uzeo novac, a dobro je znao da od T nema ništa. MM i ja smo nasjeli, puno mi je ljudi reklo, da on svim ženama kaže da su trudne, čak ih šalje na kiretažu, a uopće nisu bile trudne, istina treba ga dati u novine. Dugo već ramišljam da podihnem tužbu protiv njega, jer svaki postupak nas je košato cirka 30.000 kn. Sam postupak je 9,000kn, anestezija 1000 kn plus lijekovi i svako malo UZV koji je nepotreban i davanje bete i progstreona koje još naplačuje dodatnih 300 kn. Moje iskustvo je bilo jako loše, čak kad ga pitaš što te zanima na neki svoj način izbjegne pitanje i ode u priču koja nema veze sa pitanjem. Jednostavno preporučila bi vam od srca da tom lopovu nejdete nikako. 
> 
> ja 80.-nakon laparaskopije sve ok
> mm 76.-oligoasthenoteratozoospermia
> Poliklika Šimunić Beta-o
> Poliklinika Podobnik-beta o
> Poliklinika Podobnik-beta o
> Petrova-beta-o
> čekamo novi pokušaj na vv dr. Alebić


Jučer sam bila na drugom transferu kod njega, idem već 10 godina kod njega preventivno na preglede jer sam zdrava, iskustva samog postupka su ista ali opći doživljaj mi nažalost nije isti, nakon transfera on ti mora ali i ne mora pogledati smještaj blastocista jer se može desiti pogotovo nakon transfera zamrzlića da se u roku od 4 sata raspadnu pa te onda nema potrebe dalje naručivati na inekcije ili da odlutaju na vanmaterničnu.Inekcije u svim klinikama daju iste i svesna sam da on daju više lijekova od drugih MPO doktora, moje iskustvo je bila beta 36, pa treći dan nakon toga sto i nešto i vidio se gastacijski prsten ali je bila anembrionalna,, na kiretažu nisam išla jer se iščistilo samo, no isto tako sam svjesna da neke žene iz 11.puta uspiju i da je ovo sreća. Toga smo sve svjesne, što se tiče uzimanja love moraš biti svjesna da on ima najviše prihoda od branše u kojoj je nadaleko hvaljen i opjevan a to su porodi i vođenja trudnoće tako da po mome mišljenju ima manje financijskih razloga ulaziti u ovakve kombinacije mlateći masnu lovu na svome primarnome polju za razliku od drugih MPO stručnjaka. U ovim postupcima je jako bitno pozitivno razmišljanje i to što ti percipiraš kao lažno uvjeravanje od njega da si trudna možeš protumačiti nažalost i kao gradnju samopouzdanja tijekom postupka. Mnoge žene su odustale od MPO dijela kod njega ali bez razmišljanja sve dolaze kod njega na praćenje trudnoće i jako dobro znaju zašto to rade. Da, ružan je osjećaj slušati kako si trudna 20-tak dana i onda se pomiriti s time da je pobjeglo, nije pobjeglo nego se stanica prestala razvijati, ionako ne smiješ prognozu uzimati k srcu bez obzira na betu sve dok srčeko ne kuca, nebitno da li si kod njega imala lažnu betu zbog inekcija ili ti je beta kod Šimunića odmah bila 0, isključi se do 35 dana od svega što čuješ i što ti obećavaju. Mnoge žene i lagano prokrvare kao ti onda pa ostanu normalno trudne i tu te nije zavaravao, ja doduše nisam imala ni najmanje krvarenje ali mi je jasno dao do znanja da ništa nije sigurno dok ne čuješ srčeko, a i ja ne preporučam prepričavanje baš svega drugoj polovici jer je mm bio u goroj banani nego ja kada se izjalovilo. Uglavnom zbog tebe preporučam da konstruktivno razmišljaš za budućnost a ne da se opterečuješ prošlošću i tužbama od kojih nitko nije pronašao zadovoljštinu ili sreću.

----------


## M@tt

Evo ga, imamo dva folikula (2!!)  :Smile:  i idemo u prirodnjak. Ali i cista je još tu.... Najjači je doktor tko če god šta reć....

----------


## Jelena

> ...blastocista jer se može desiti pogotovo nakon transfera zamrzlića da se u roku od 4 sata raspadnu pa te onda nema potrebe dalje naručivati na inekcije ili da odlutaju na vanmaterničnu. Inekcije u svim klinikama daju iste i svesna sam da on daju više lijekova od drugih MPO doktora, moje iskustvo je bila beta 36, pa treći dan nakon toga sto i nešto i vidio se gastacijski prsten ali je bila anembrionalna...


Nisam dobro skužila gdje se raspadnu odmrznuti embriji nakon 4 sata? Pošto pišeš nakon transfera, onda znači da se dezintegracija odvija u maternici. Kako zna dr. Podobnik da te ne mora naručivati na injekcije? Je l on prati taj proces u maternici na nekin način?

Ne daju se u svim klinikama iste injekcije.




> ...što se tiče uzimanja love moraš biti svjesna da on ima najviše prihoda od branše u kojoj je nadaleko hvaljen i opjevan a to su porodi i vođenja trudnoće tako da po mome mišljenju ima manje financijskih razloga ulaziti u ovakve kombinacije mlateći masnu lovu na svome primarnome polju za razliku od drugih MPO stručnjaka. ...


Ovo je isti argument kao kad na izborima idemo glasati na one koji su se već nakrali pa kao neće više. Kad jednom kupiš veliku kuću i jahtu i navikneš se na visoki standard, onda ti treba dosta love da to održavaš (nemam pojma što Podobnik ima, ali sigurno ne živi skromno).

Osobno sam slušala dr. Podobnika kako navodi lažne statistike iz svoje klinike izazivajući glasan podsmjeh svih njegovih kolega iz RH. Tada je tvrdio da mu je uspješnost 50%, daleko iznad ostalih europskih klinika. Kad bi to bilo tako, onda bi on bio jako tražen. Ipak, svi imamo pravo na izbor, pogotovo za velike pare.

----------


## Inesz

> moje iskustvo je bila beta 36, pa treći dan nakon toga sto i nešto i vidio se gastacijski prsten ali je bila anembrionalna,, .


*1977*, možeš li mi reći koji dan nakon trasfera ti je beta bila 36, koji dan nakon trasfera je dr vidio gestacijski prsten i koliko star  embrij je transferiran (3-dnevnii ili 5-dnevni)?
 :Smile:  Hvala!

----------


## mare41

> , nakon transfera on ti mora ali i ne mora pogledati smještaj blastocista jer se može desiti pogotovo nakon transfera zamrzlića da se u roku od 4 sata raspadnu.


mene ovaj dio zanima-kad se zamrzlići raspadnu? ili sam možda krivo shvatila...a i tako su embriji zamrznuti prije 2009. (i ne sjećam se da su oni to radili)
Jelena-telepatija :Heart:

----------


## magnolija13

Drage cure,
da li bi mi netko mogao poslati kompletnu cijenu postupka u Viliu (pm)? 
Hvala :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

M@tt tako mi je drago zbog vas! :Very Happy:

----------


## crna ovca

*M@tt,* samo naprijed!! U dobrim ste rukama i zato sto se najmanje nadate ovaj prirodnjak ce biti dobitan !!!

----------


## Darkica

M@tt, neka ovaj bude dobitni!!!

----------


## kiarad

> Evo ga, imamo dva folikula (2!!)  i idemo u prirodnjak. Ali i cista je još tu.... Najjači je doktor tko če god šta reć....


Matt, kad je punkcija? ili sam ja vec zakasnila sa pitanjem, sorry.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jao M@tt odlično, slažem se s ovčicom, najmanje se nadate pa bi mogao biti dobitni. 
Držimo fige  :Smile:

----------


## 1977

15 ili 16. dan nakon transfera je bila prva beta, a oko 20 dana samo prsten je bio vidljiv a ne vrećica naravno jer je to kronološki nemoguće.

----------


## 1977

> mene ovaj dio zanima-kad se zamrzlići raspadnu? ili sam možda krivo shvatila...a i tako su embriji zamrznuti prije 2009. (i ne sjećam se da su oni to radili)
> Jelena-telepatija


nisam spomenula da je Podobnik to radio, nego općenito povratkom zamrznutih emrija, nakon transfera se znaju raspasti nidacijom u sluznicu nakon par sati, i da je to razlog zašto nije nepotreban UZV nakon transfera na kojem se jasno vidi između ostalog da li su sve stanice prenešene u ciljanom broju, tj.da nisu ostale na kateteru jer kod nas ne koriste metodu kao vani da uštrcaju na kraju malo zraka nakon ET-a iz katetera da bi sve iz katetera otišlo van...
.

----------


## M@tt

Hvala vam cure na podrsci, zakon ste!!!  :Smile:  

Kiarad ne znam kad je punkcija, nije jos nist rekao, samo ponavlja da ce sve to biti u redu....  :Smile:   Ide u ponedjeljak opet draga. Bas kako velite, necemo puno ocekivati od ovoga nego cemo se fokusirati na polustimulirani sljedeci mjesec, pa mozda i ovaj prirodnja upali...

Inace ako netko ostane bez nade i snage za daljnje postupke preporucam mu samo jedan posjet doktoru jer je legendaran. Vrati covjeku nadu u trenu....

----------


## anddu

> Inace ako netko ostane bez nade i snage za daljnje postupke preporucam mu samo jedan posjet doktoru jer je legendaran. Vrati covjeku nadu u trenu....


Osim ako niste težak slučaj, meni bogme niti je nadu davao niti mi ju je vraćao  :Nope:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Inace ako netko ostane bez nade i snage za daljnje postupke preporucam mu samo jedan posjet doktoru jer je legendaran. Vrati covjeku nadu u trenu....


Ccccc, znači mi ti ne dajemo snagu  :Smile: 
Šalim se naravno.
Slažem se s tobom, doktor je legendaran, najbolji  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

> nisam spomenula da je Podobnik to radio, nego općenito povratkom zamrznutih emrija, nakon transfera se znaju raspasti nidacijom u sluznicu nakon par sati, i da je to razlog zašto nije nepotreban UZV nakon transfera na kojem se jasno vidi između ostalog da li su sve stanice prenešene u ciljanom broju, tj.da nisu ostale na kateteru jer kod nas ne koriste metodu kao vani da uštrcaju na kraju malo zraka nakon ET-a iz katetera da bi sve iz katetera otišlo van...
> .


NIkad nisam čula da netko prati 4 sata UZV-om hoće li se raspasti odmrznuti embrij u maternici. Osim toga odmrznuti embrij u kvalitetnim klinikama ima podjednake šanse kao istovrsni embrij iz svježeg ciklusa. Pod istovrsni mislim - blastocista koja je prije zamrzavanja imala istu ocjenu kao blastocista transferirana u svježem ciklusu. 
I dalje mi nije jasno kako dr. Podobnik zna je li se "raspala" blastocista pa ne naručuje pacijentice na daljnje injekcije.

Što uopće znači jesu li prenešene stanice u ciljanom broju? Točan broj stanica u jednoj blastocisti nije tako lako razlučiv, a pod UZV je takva analiza uvredljivo besmislena. Da meni doktor kaže da vidi uz pomoć UZV-a je li otpalo 5 stanica s naše blastice, ne samo da bih bježala glavom bez obzira, nego bih dala njegovu srednjoškolsku svjedodžbu na reviziju, a o diplomi da ne pričam.

----------


## ljube

anddu,bome ni meni

----------


## M@tt

> Osim ako niste težak slučaj, meni bogme niti je nadu davao niti mi ju je vraćao


Sumnjam da smo težak slučaj, barem nismo tako okarakterizirani za sad. Možda ste me krivo shvatili ne znam ni sam u biti objasniti to. Uglavnom uvijek kada dođemo kod njega uvijek nas oboje razgovorom tako oraspoloži i ulije nam nadu da nam je odmah cijela situacija lakše podnošljiva i mi sami vjerujemo da čemo kad tad uspijeti, možda već baš tada...


Ne znam, a možda je i stvar u tome da je odmah draga kliknula s njime, a kolko sam vidio i on s njom i nema teoretske šanse da sad odemo kod nekog drugog doktora. Ono što sam htio reć da smo mi prezadovoljni njime...




> Ccccc, znači mi ti ne dajemo snagu 
> Šalim se naravno.
> Slažem se s tobom, doktor je legendaran, najbolji


Ma Bubimitka81 i vi mi dajete neopisivu snagu i podršku, ovaj forum je nešto najbolje što postoji kad se čovjek nađe u takvim problemima. Puno smo naučili ovdje i hvala vam svima na tome. 

I da zaboravih reć, da neće biti 100% prirodni postupak, ipak če biti sad sljedeća tri dana svaki dan po jedan Klomifen bez obzira na cistu.  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

joj m@tt ja imam tako dobar osjećaj da će to vama upaliti ovaj mjesec.. baš sam happy zbog vas! :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> joj m@tt ja imam tako dobar osjećaj da će to vama upaliti ovaj mjesec.. baš sam happy zbog vas!


Hvala ti tikica stvarno si srce. I tvoj red ce uskoro doci...

----------


## tikica78

joj drag si hvala ti..nadam se da hoće jer samo za to živim sad :Rolling Eyes: 
i dotad se veselim vašim i Lučijevim uspjesima! :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ma Tikica, vjerujem da svi ovdje navijamo za tebe da vrijeme što brže prodje..
Uskoro ćemo se i za tebe veseliti  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Hvala ti Bubi.. :Heart:

----------


## anddu

> Sumnjam da smo težak slučaj, barem nismo tako okarakterizirani za sad. Možda ste me krivo shvatili ne znam ni sam u biti objasniti to. Uglavnom uvijek kada dođemo kod njega uvijek nas oboje razgovorom tako oraspoloži i ulije nam nadu da nam je odmah cijela situacija lakše podnošljiva i mi sami vjerujemo da čemo kad tad uspijeti, možda već baš tada...


Nisi ti mene razumio, mi smo težak slučaj pa sam stekla dojam (a znam da nisam u krivu, jer sam to doživjela više puta) da se ne želi baš baviti nama upravo jer smo težak slučaj.  Da mu ne pokvarimo statistike.

----------


## tikica78

Anddu čudi me to, mislim da dr.L svakome pruzi ruku a teži slučajevi mu i jesu interesantni..zao mi je ako si dobila takav dojam,za mene je on andjeo na zemlji..

----------


## anddu

Ja mu se ne bih nikad vratila, a svi imamo svoje mišljenje i svoje iskustvo

----------


## mare41

> nisam spomenula da je Podobnik to radio, nego općenito povratkom zamrznutih emrija, nakon transfera se znaju raspasti nidacijom u sluznicu nakon par sati, i da je to razlog zašto nije nepotreban UZV nakon transfera na kojem se jasno vidi između ostalog da li su sve stanice prenešene u ciljanom broju, tj.da nisu ostale na kateteru jer kod nas ne koriste metodu kao vani da uštrcaju na kraju malo zraka nakon ET-a iz katetera da bi sve iz katetera otišlo van...
> .


1977, zaista ništa osobno-al ima nas ovdje koji smo nažalost dugo u MPO-u, koji smo prošli sve i svašta uzduž i porpijeko, i moramo reagirati na znanstveno-medicinske neistine! Nidacija je gnježdjenje koje se ne događa odmah nakon transfera, FET ima nakon uspješnog odmrzavanja potpuno iste šanse kao i svježi ET (ponovno ponavljam da se od 2009. radio samo fet od prije, novih nije bilo, ili ih je možda bilo??????????????), dalje, ono što je Jelena navela-nema tog UZV-a koje ima povećanje kao mikroskop da može gledati stanice i njihov broj (?!), mogu se samo vidjet male točkice koje će se za dan, dva tri (ovisno o danima nakon punkcije) implantirati ili ne.

----------


## mare41

1977, još dodatak-uzroke RIF-a  puno pametnih glava pokušava dokučiti, puno terapije daju da se to izbjegne i još odgovora nema (a Pod. da???) http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con...1/12/3036.full

----------


## ljube

Tikice draga,zavisi to i koliko su teški slučajevi,neki mu baš i nisu interesantni.

----------


## mare41

ja ću nadodati da nas, kao teški slučaj, naša klinika ne odbija, nego dapače još više grize (to je po meni medicina i humanost).

----------


## ljube

E mare draga da me dr.Spock preuzme i teleportira u PFC,mislim da bi to bila najbolja opcija.
Ovo mi već sve kod nas liči na igrokaz.

----------


## anddu

Da me se krivo ne shvati, nije bilo odbijanja samo razvlačenja i odugovlačenja do besvjesti. I pristup.

----------


## M@tt

> Nisi ti mene razumio, mi smo težak slučaj pa sam stekla dojam (a znam da nisam u krivu, jer sam to doživjela više puta) da se ne želi baš baviti nama upravo jer smo težak slučaj.  Da mu ne pokvarimo statistike.


Da, krivo sam ja shvatio tek sad vidim....




> Ja mu se ne bih nikad vratila, a svi imamo svoje mišljenje i svoje iskustvo


Ma daj... Ovo sad prvi put čujem za njega. 




> Da me se krivo ne shvati, nije bilo odbijanja samo razvlačenja i odugovlačenja do besvjesti. I pristup.


Čudi me to za njega ako je tako kako kažeš, i baš mi je žao što je tako ispalo...

----------


## M@tt

> Tikice draga,zavisi to i koliko su teški slučajevi,neki mu baš i nisu interesantni.


Ne znam, s ovim se ne mogu složiti.... Barem do sad mi nismo dobiil dojam da bi ona ba zbog toga jer mu neki slučaj nije interesantan, direktno odbio liječiti... Upravo suprotno. Velim, ne znam, možda sam u krivu....  :Sad:

----------


## linalena

> Nisi ti mene razumio, mi smo težak slučaj pa sam stekla dojam (a znam da nisam u krivu, jer sam to doživjela više puta) da se ne želi baš baviti nama upravo jer smo težak slučaj.  Da mu ne pokvarimo statistike.





> Da me se krivo ne shvati, nije bilo odbijanja samo razvlačenja i odugovlačenja do besvjesti. I pristup.


mi smo na VV kod njega izgubili vjerojatno presudnu godinu dana, bili smo početnici i mnogo toga nismo znali
kada je došao mm napraviti androloški pregled, lijepo im je rekao da je samo dvodnevna apstinencija, no ipak je morao napraviti i naravno rezultat azoospermija sa 5 mrtvih komada u talogu
drL nas je onda slao na svakave pretrage, pa čekanje nalaza, čak nisu dali niti da napravimo ponovo spermiogram a stare nisu ni pogledali
onda je ustanovljena varikokela (koju do tada nitko nije vidio) i tražio je operaciju, mi smo vać postali svjesni naših godina a i upitnog rezultata operacije
dok smo tražili drugo mišljenje, privatno, naravno samo OAT i blaga varikokela, drL je otišao pa i mi
na drugoj klinici su nam rekli da nema potrebe operirati jer nemamo vremena, upitna je kvaliteta mojih stanica a oporavak traje (naravno dali su nam mogućnost da operiramo u pauzi između postupaka ali nikako ne prije, da se vidi moja reakcija)
a onda ušljivi zakon

makar mi nekad radi crvek jedan da idemo kod njega probat, al mm se opire
rađe platimo malo više u Pragu

opet se zapravo vraćamo na javne i jasne statistike, sa godinama i dijagnozama i brojem prođenih postupaka

no ipak, svima puno uno ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

M@tt, nijedan doktor NE smije odbiti liječenje. Ni jedan liječnik ne smije reći reći -neću vas liječiti jer odbijanje liječenja je neetično i kazneno djelo. Nitko od njih neće riskirati svoj status ili nekakav ugled direktnim odbijanjem.

Ali poznato je da neke  privatne klinike na idirektan način obeshrabruju parove sa dugim i neuspješnim MPO stažem, parove sa teškim dijagnozama, parove u kojima je žena starije dobi (i sama sam to doživjela i dobro shvatila poruku koju si mi poslali iz privatne poliklinike kojoj sam uputila dopis). Naprosto, opet se radi o jednoj vrsti diskriminacije prema onima koji  radi svoje dijagnoze ili dobi imaju realno manje šanse za ostvarenje roditeljstva. 

Poznato je da u Hr nema nikakve valjane evidencije uspješnosti MPO postupaka. Svaki rezultat koji se u Hrvatskoj iznese je procjena,  rezultati se govore na pamet a nisu plod sustavnog i trajnog bilježenja svega što je važno za MPO postupke. O grubim manipulacijama i lažiranju podataka neću ni pisati. Jer, recimo, osvnut ću se na privatnu kliniku, koliko se može vjerovati rezultatima kllinike koja je meni napisala-uspješnost u vašim godinam je niska, postupci su skupi, idite u državnu bolnicu. Koliko još takvih slučajeva odbiju, pa onda objave rezultate? 
Klinike najčešće ne objavljuju rezultate postupaka MPO, a ako ih objave opet to nisu sustavni podatci kakvi se objavljuju u suvremenom i razvijenom svijetu. Jer,  svatko tko je vidio Registre  MPO u ozbiljnim zemljama vidi kako se to treba voditi-u tm registrima su podaci o broju postupaka, broju otkazanih postupaka, broju embriotransfera, starosti transferiranih embrija, podaci o FET-u, o dijagnozama, vrsti stimulacije, godinama žene, daju se rezultati o broju kliničkih trudnoća, broju živorođene djece, broju spontanih...
Hrvatska nema ništa od toga. I zato će i dalje neke klinike  sebi uzimati slobodu da nekog na indikrektan odbiju zbog teške dijagnoze ili zato jer naprimjer žena ima 40 godina, sve zato da bi se dičile nekom super uspješnošću koja se temelji na  probiru pacijenata.

----------


## jelena1m

Pozdrav svima,nisam se jedno vrijeme javljala pa sad mao čitam šta se novo izdešavalo ovdje.Uglavnom svima držim fige za dobre bete i lijepe trudnoće.A sada jedno pitanje ako mi neko zna odgovoriti: imam cin 1 promjene povezane s hpv.Zanima me je to spolno prenosivo dali se i u ovom malom stadiju moramo zaštititi prezervativom prilikom odnosa ili je to samo promjena koja ne može biti prenosiva u malom stadiju???? Nije mi palo na pamet pitati dr. bila sam malo zatečena pa mi nije palo na pamet pitati je...

----------


## santana

Moje iskustvo s dr.Lučingerom nakon što me pregledao i pogledao papire-"Ja bih vama otvorio karton,ne biram pacijente po godinama ili dijagnozi kako bih imao što bolje statistike.Držite se mene i imat ćete dijete-"

----------


## tikica78

Santana i moje je iskustvo s njim isto..ja stvarno imam ogromno povjerenje u njega i nitko to ne moze promijeniti, ali zato i biramo liječnike, nekome netko odgovara a nekome ne. Najvažnije je da mi svi uspijemo i jednog dana zagrlimo svoje dijete ovdje ili ondje..

----------


## Jelena

> Pozdrav svima,nisam se jedno vrijeme javljala pa sad mao čitam šta se novo izdešavalo ovdje.Uglavnom svima držim fige za dobre bete i lijepe trudnoće.A sada jedno pitanje ako mi neko zna odgovoriti: imam cin 1 promjene povezane s hpv.Zanima me je to spolno prenosivo dali se i u ovom malom stadiju moramo zaštititi prezervativom prilikom odnosa ili je to samo promjena koja ne može biti prenosiva u malom stadiju???? Nije mi palo na pamet pitati dr. bila sam malo zatečena pa mi nije palo na pamet pitati je...


Koliko sam čula, kod HPV-a ne pomaže puno ni prezervativ i da, to je sigurno prenosiva bolest. Kod žena se povećava rizik karcinoma. Nisam sigurna je li ovo optimalno mjesto za postaviti ovo pitanje. Ja ću napisati što znam. Morala bi otići na tipizaciju, je li HPV visokog ili niskog rizika i ukloniti te promjene. Ovdje možeš puno više informacija pročitati:
http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme/ginteme/01_hpv.asp

----------


## jelena1m

draga Jelena,hvala ti na ovom linku,cijelo popodne sam čačkala po internetu i čitala o hpv-u a na kraju sam i poruku poslala dr. Samo se nadam da su kod mene u pitanju ovi bezopasni tipovi....tek za mjesec dana cu dobiti nalaz a do tada čuvanje....

----------


## 1977

Sada imaju biologa koji se zove Davor

----------


## 1977

> 1977, još dodatak-uzroke RIF-a  puno pametnih glava pokušava dokučiti, puno terapije daju da se to izbjegne i još odgovora nema (a Pod. da???) http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con...1/12/3036.full


Ja sam u istoj situaciji kao i svi manje više ovdje, moj odabir doktora nije bio slučajan nego temeljen na mojem iskustvu s tim čovjekom kroz deset godina( a imala sam vanmaterničnu, operaciju slijepog crijeva, imam hashimoto...). Mogu i ja gledati sve kroz takvu prizmu, pogotovo jer su me Kupešička i Kurjak odavno htjeli zmrdati s svojim lažnim dijagnozama septuma maternice koje je imalo njihovih 66% pacijenata da im uzmu jajne stanice, od takvih ljudi imam intuiciju i maknem se odmah, ako me ista sudbina zakačila i sada, wtf nemam sreće i to je to. U suštini meni je profesor jako drag i ne znači da i ja neću jednog dana potražiti pomoć nekog drugog ali to neće biti uskoro. Osjećam se sigurno kod njega a to je osjećaj koji mi drugi nisu pružili do sada.

----------


## 1977

> Opet ću se morati ispričati na pismenim greškama, znači kad sam napisala za biologinju kod Podobnika, rekla sam da ne znam ime, sječam se da je bila mlada ženskica, koja je onako u šali rekla mm "dobit ćeš 3 sina", to je bilo prvi put kad smo išli, ali ako nekoga zanima kako se zove ta biologinja, raspitat ću se. Samo ću napomenuti, opet i zadnji put, ne bi vam preporučila nikako Podobnika.


Davor se zove sadašnji biolog.

----------


## BigBlue

> Pozdrav svima,nisam se jedno vrijeme javljala pa sad mao čitam šta se novo izdešavalo ovdje.Uglavnom svima držim fige za dobre bete i lijepe trudnoće.A sada jedno pitanje ako mi neko zna odgovoriti: imam cin 1 promjene povezane s hpv.Zanima me je to spolno prenosivo dali se i u ovom malom stadiju moramo zaštititi prezervativom prilikom odnosa ili je to samo promjena koja ne može biti prenosiva u malom stadiju???? Nije mi palo na pamet pitati dr. bila sam malo zatečena pa mi nije palo na pamet pitati je...


"dobra" vijest je da je velika šansa da ste oboje nosioci hpv-a (uslijed ranijih odnosa), prema tome kondom ne igra veliku ulogu (jelena ti je dobro napisala, zbog specifičnosti prijenosa HPV virusa, kondom isključivo tijekom penetracije nije potpuna zaštita). cin1 su blage promjene, mogu se čak i spontano povući, međutim zahtjevaju praćenje (s obzirom na postupke i planiranu trudnoću, ne bi bilo loše napraviti kolposkopiju i vidjeti kakva je situacija i što/ako dalje). Moj ti je savjet - imunitet, imunitet i opet imunitet. Hpv je virus za kojeg nema lijeka (tek je počelo cijepljenje) i jedini efektivan borac protiv njega je tvoj imuno sustav.

Čuvaj se, sretno!

----------


## Jelena

> ... pogotovo jer su me Kupešička i Kurjak odavno htjeli zmrdati s svojim lažnim dijagnozama septuma maternice...


1977, bome ima malo pacijentica ovdje na forumu koji su kod Kurjaka išli na liječenje, naprosto zbog toga što je već 2002. bilo jasno da nešto nije u redu tamo. Žao mi je što si upala u loše ruke. Kako to da si tako mlada uopće išla kod Kurjaka pred 10 godina, a tek lani na ICSI? Možda previše pitam, slobodno zanemari ako sam preznatiželjna, ali nisam nikad još na forumu komunicirala s nekim tko je bio kod Kurjaka na liječenju/pregledima.

----------


## sanda1977

> Pozdrav svima,nisam se jedno vrijeme javljala pa sad mao čitam šta se novo izdešavalo ovdje.Uglavnom svima držim fige za dobre bete i lijepe trudnoće.A sada jedno pitanje ako mi neko zna odgovoriti: imam cin 1 promjene povezane s hpv.Zanima me je to spolno prenosivo dali se i u ovom malom stadiju moramo zaštititi prezervativom prilikom odnosa ili je to samo promjena koja ne može biti prenosiva u malom stadiju???? Nije mi palo na pamet pitati dr. bila sam malo zatečena pa mi nije palo na pamet pitati je...


ej ja sam imala hpv niskorizični tip....išla sam na kolposkopiju redovito...kod dr topolovca(divan dr) ojačala sam imunitet i povuklo se samo od sebe...i nisam više imala odnose sa bivšim mužem...(kr....) :Evil or Very Mad: 
sada mi je papa test uredan...dr topolovec mi je preporučio tablete mislim da se zovu virago...pitaš ga...a odkud znas da ti je cin 1 povezan sa hpv-m,ako nisi bila na kolposkopiji i nisit vadila dnk-a?!
i testirala se na jod?!
moguče je da imaš neku ranicu pa ti se nagnojilo malo...i to je jako moguće...oposebno poslije tih postuipaka.....ništa to nije strašno...vjeruj mi...samo kontroliraj... idi kod dr topolovca...sve će ti objasniti i preporučiti  moguće lijekove....dok drugi baš i ne....

----------


## sanda1977

i papa test ti se malo pokvari kad imaš jaću infekciju....ne sekiraj se....ja sad već 7 god nemam cin....

----------


## M@tt

Znači, draga u "prirodnome" sa tri (TRI) tablete Klomifena ima 5 folikula!!!!! ISTO kao i sa 24 ampule gonala kad smo bili u punoj stimulaciji!! Pa neka sad netko kaže da to nije ludo...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Mislim jasno nam je da to nisu stanice iste kvalitete kao što bi bile sa gonalima i pitanje koliko če biti jajčeka u tih 5 folikula ali svejedno ko bi se toma nadao sa samo 3 tablete Klomifena??  :Smile: 

U srijedu kontrola opet, i u petak ili subota punkcija. Nego sad smo zbunjeni, jel to sad onda prirodnjak ili polustimulirani sad??

Po ovome kako je sad ispalo se nama uopće više ne isplati u punu stimulaciju i davati te silne novce...

----------


## Jelena

M@tt, čestitam!  :Very Happy:  Miriši na dobro ovo što pišeš!
Držim fige da imate barem 3 lijepe stanice i barem 2 prekrasna embrija!
Očito je svaka žena različito reagira na terapiju. Ja bih u vašoj dobi dobivala 15, 16 stanica na Gonalima. Oprosti, nisam baš pratila vaš prvi postupak, al koliko Gonala ste primili u tom prvom postupku?

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt, čestitam!  Miriši na dobro ovo što pišeš!
> Držim fige da imate barem 3 lijepe stanice i barem 2 prekrasna embrija!
> Očito je svaka žena različito reagira na terapiju. Ja bih u vašoj dobi dobivala 15, 16 stanica na Gonalima. Oprosti, nisam baš pratila vaš prvi postupak, al koliko Gonala ste primili u tom prvom postupku?


24 Gonala, napisao sam iznad. I dobili 5 stanica... isto kao sada sa 3 tabletice Klomifena!!! Ludo kaj ne? Dr. L. je rekao prvi put da nije zadovoljan odazivom drage na tu količinu Gonala, da je očekivao minimalno 10 stanica.... 

Jelena ti si ona Jelena koja je nedavno bila u Hrvatskoj Uživo?  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

m@tt tako mi je drago zbog vas, nego znaš što možda je još to od utjecaja Gonala od prošlog mjeseca
čudno mi je od 3 klomića imati toliko js..

ali baš te briga glavno da ste on go.. :Very Happy:

----------


## 1977

> 1977, bome ima malo pacijentica ovdje na forumu koji su kod Kurjaka išli na liječenje, naprosto zbog toga što je već 2002. bilo jasno da nešto nije u redu tamo. Žao mi je što si upala u loše ruke. Kako to da si tako mlada uopće išla kod Kurjaka pred 10 godina, a tek lani na ICSI? Možda previše pitam, slobodno zanemari ako sam preznatiželjna, ali nisam nikad još na forumu komunicirala s nekim tko je bio kod Kurjaka na liječenju/pregledima.


Sada imam 34 godine, ali sam s 21 godinu imala vanmaterničnu, kako sam na Sv.Duhu operirala vanmaterničnu i izvadili mi taj jajovod, odmah mi je Kurjak koji me ni nije operirao uletio u sobu i ponudio svoju pomoć, Kupešička me počela naručivati koja je već tada bila u talu s Baumanom. Nakon što sam odbila operaciju septuma, ona me izvrijeđala da me ne razumije i izgubila sam vjeru u sve to na način da nisam išla na to sljedećih 10 godina ijednom nego prvi puta sada prije 4 mjeseca kod jedine osobe kojoj vjerujem.

----------


## 1977

> M@tt, čestitam!  Miriši na dobro ovo što pišeš!
> Držim fige da imate barem 3 lijepe stanice i barem 2 prekrasna embrija!
> Očito je svaka žena različito reagira na terapiju. Ja bih u vašoj dobi dobivala 15, 16 stanica na Gonalima. Oprosti, nisam baš pratila vaš prvi postupak, al koliko Gonala ste primili u tom prvom postupku?


Ja sam na tri gonala imala 12 js

----------


## M@tt

> m@tt tako mi je drago zbog vas, nego znaš što možda je još to od utjecaja Gonala od prošlog mjeseca
> čudno mi je od 3 klomića imati toliko js..
> 
> ali baš te briga glavno da ste on go..


tikica nemoguće... Mi smo u punoj stimulaciji bili u studenome prošle godine.... tako da očito draga reagira ultra turbo dobro na Klomifen... Doduše prirodno je imala 2 komada, Klomići su "dodali" još 3....

----------


## spodoba

> Znači, draga u "prirodnome" sa tri (TRI) tablete Klomifena ima 5 folikula!!!!! ISTO kao i sa 24 ampule gonala kad smo bili u punoj stimulaciji!! Pa neka sad netko kaže da to nije ludo...  Mislim jasno nam je da to nisu stanice iste kvalitete kao što bi bile sa gonalima i pitanje koliko če biti jajčeka u tih 5 folikula ali svejedno ko bi se toma nadao sa samo 3 tablete Klomifena?? 
> 
> U srijedu kontrola opet, i u petak ili subota punkcija. Nego sad smo zbunjeni, jel to sad onda prirodnjak ili polustimulirani sad??
> 
> Po ovome kako je sad ispalo se nama uopće više ne isplati u punu stimulaciju i davati te silne novce...


matek, pa to je genijalno!!!!  :Very Happy: 
dakle rastu unatoc bestiji cisti?
ja bih ovaj postupak brojala kao polustimulirani

matt, draga je primala gonale u oktobru/nov? jel tako? mislim da ova rekacija nema veze sa prijasnom stimulacijom.

----------


## Jelena

Aj baš me zanima koliko će biti zrelih stanica!

M@tt, nisam ja ta Jelena, iako se poznamo iz građanske inicijative. Ja nisam bila u medijima već 2 godine. Nekad sam aktivnije pratila MPO "scenu", ali budući da smo baš mi ti koji su diskriminirani Milinovićevim zakonom, poznajem naše liječnike, ali nisam išla kod nas u postupke.

----------


## M@tt

> matek, pa to je genijalno!!!! 
> dakle rastu unatoc bestiji cisti?
> ja bih ovaj postupak brojala kao polustimulirani
> 
> matt, draga je primala gonale u oktobru/nov? jel tako? mislim da ova rekacija nema veze sa prijasnom stimulacijom.


Da rastuuuu.... Da da, u 11.2011. je bio puni stimulirani tako da nemaju utjecaja sad gonali više nikakvog. Baš smo iznenađeni situacijom sad. Mislim znali smo da je draga loše reagirala na gonale to je i dr. potvrdio ali da če tako dobro reagirati na klomiće to je iznenađujuče. Treba vidjeti sad ako ovaj put ne uspije da li se nama uopće isplati ič dalje u punu stimulaciju? Po meni, ne.... 

Hvala svima na lijepim željama...

----------


## kiarad

> Da rastuuuu.... Da da, u 11.2011. je bio puni stimulirani tako da nemaju utjecaja sad gonali više nikakvog. Baš smo iznenađeni situacijom sad. Mislim znali smo da je draga loše reagirala na gonale to je i dr. potvrdio ali da če tako dobro reagirati na klomiće to je iznenađujuče. Treba vidjeti sad ako ovaj put ne uspije da li se nama uopće isplati ič dalje u punu stimulaciju? Po meni, ne.... 
> 
> Hvala svima na lijepim željama...


Matt i ja sam jedna od takvih, sa klomifenom uvijek dobijem od 3 do 5 kom, a od gonala 8. tak da ni meni se ne isplati.sretno, bas mi je drago zbog vas.

----------


## spodoba

jedino koliko znam da je stopa trudnoca u klomifenskom ciklusu manja, zato doktori preferiraju ipak punu stimuliaciju. mada nemoj to gledati negativno..mozda joj vise leze te blage..mnoge su vrtile punu stimulaciju da bi bas uz blagu imale uspjeh.
druga opcija je antagonist protokol. to bih rado probala. dakle stimuliranje s gonalima ili menopurima i onda se kasnije, mislim oko 7-8dc dodaju cetrotidi.
mislim da meni klasicna supresija uspava ove krzljavce, svaki put nakono postupka mi ovulacija kasni barem 4 dana. ja sam znala uz 1tbl (pa cak nekad i uz pola, dakle 25mg) klomifena dobiti 3 folikla.

----------


## nati

> Da rastuuuu.... Da da, u 11.2011. je bio puni stimulirani tako da nemaju utjecaja sad gonali više nikakvog. Baš smo iznenađeni situacijom sad. Mislim znali smo da je draga loše reagirala na gonale to je i dr. potvrdio ali da če tako dobro reagirati na klomiće to je iznenađujuče. Treba vidjeti sad ako ovaj put ne uspije da li se nama uopće isplati ič dalje u punu stimulaciju? Po meni, ne.... 
> 
> Hvala svima na lijepim željama...


mislim da vas više Luči neće stavljati u punu stimulaciju čim je draga dobro reagirala na klomiće..meni je rekao da je super zadovoljan na reakciju s klomifenima i da nema potrebe za punom.. ja sa 15 decapeptila i 20 gonala 9j.s,a sa klomifenom 6j.s.primila sam i 20 gonala ali ne za br.folikula već da hrane j.s.tako mi je Luči objasnio i rekao da nema više punih stimulacija za mene...
Sretno..

----------


## tikica78

m@tt sorry ja mislila da je to bilo prošli mjesec..
ma super za folikule i ja sam jedna od tih koje super reagiraju i za mene je dr.L rekao da ne treba puna stim.

ma samo nek bude uspješno!

----------


## M@tt

Dosla draga tek sad doma, i dobila 6 gonala jos na kraju da ih iskoristimo danas i sutra, tak da mi sad vec nista nije jasno. 

Kao neidemo u postupak ovaj ciklus zbog ciste ogromne, pa idemo u prirodnjak, pa dodali 3 klomifena i sad na kraju 6 gonala. Eto....  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ma odlično M@tt, kak je netko gore napisao, nije bitno koliko čega, bitno da se nešto dogadja  :Smile: 
Svi držimo fige, sretno  :Smile: 

Mi smo danas još dobili 6 gonala ipak, znači sveukupno 28 gonala!!! Još sutra pikanje pa u četvrtak na punkciju  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Dosla draga tek sad doma, i dobila 6 gonala jos na kraju da ih iskoristimo danas i sutra, tak da mi sad vec nista nije jasno. 
> 
> Kao neidemo u postupak ovaj ciklus zbog ciste ogromne, pa idemo u prirodnjak, pa dodali 3 klomifena i sad na kraju 6 gonala. Eto....



I da.... Cista nestala!!  :Smile:  mi u petak ili subota punkcija...

----------


## Bubimitka81

> I da.... Cista nestala!!  mi u petak ili subota punkcija...


Ma zakon M@tt!! Proljeće je  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## nati

M@tt dal samo 6 gonala ili ste još koji dan primali gonale?
čini mi se da meni nije uspjelo ovaj put a sl.puta ću tražiti prironjak pa me zanima i obavezno javi cijenu:

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt dal samo 6 gonala ili ste još koji dan primali gonale?
> čini mi se da meni nije uspjelo ovaj put a sl.puta ću tražiti prironjak pa me zanima i obavezno javi cijenu:


Ovako je išlo odpočetka: Neidemo u polustimulirani jer draga ima veliku cistu, ali luči svejedno htio kontrolirat dragu da vidimo šta će biti s tom cistom zločestom i predložio prirodnjak. Pa vidio da imamo dva folikula u prirodnom ciklusu, dao nam 3 tablete Klomifena i eto dobili 5 komada i danas draga kupila 6 gonala, za danas, sutra i preksutra svaki dan po dva komada. 

Budem javio cijenu na pm kad nam kaže...

Btw. zašto misliš da ti nije uspjelo ovaj put? Do bete ne možeš biti sigurna... Sretno

----------


## Charlie

Matt odlicne vijesti! Mislim da je to polustim. cim su dodani Gonali, cisto da se pripremite na cijenu. U svakom slucaju kod vas ispada pun pogodak  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

m@tt znaš kako se zove vaš postupak? zove se SUDBINA!  I to jedna predivna , zar ne osjećaš kako je sve na vašoj strani? sigurna sam da će tako i beta biti :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> m@tt znaš kako se zove vaš postupak? zove se SUDBINA!  I to jedna predivna , zar ne osjećaš kako je sve na vašoj strani? sigurna sam da će tako i beta biti


 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

M@tt tj TŽ  :Smile: , tikice ja vam od :Heart:  želim što prije T i da prodje sve kako treba! M@tt samo se opustite i planirajte sljedeći mjesec polustimulirani i vidjet ćete kad vas iznenadi. Tak je kod nas bilo sada,kada smo uradili ET tek toliko da nam ne propadnu embriji(jer nisu bili nešto) i planirali ICSI slijedeći postupak desilo se naše malo čudo!

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt tj TŽ , tikice ja vam od želim što prije T i da prodje sve kako treba! M@tt samo se opustite i planirajte sljedeći mjesec polustimulirani i vidjet ćete kad vas iznenadi. Tak je kod nas bilo sada,kada smo uradili ET tek toliko da nam ne propadnu embriji(jer nisu bili nešto) i planirali ICSI slijedeći postupak desilo se naše malo čudo!


Sad se u biti opet usudimo nadati, ali ne previše da se ne bi  razočarali jako opet na kraju, baš kako veliš, imati u mislima sljedeći polustimulirani. Samo ne znam ako čemo moć opet odmah sljedeći ciklus u polustimulirani ako sad ne uspije, jel znate to možda?

Kao što je netko rekao: Očekuj najbolje, pripremi se na najgore.... 

Hvala vam svima na podršci od srca...

----------


## Sonja29

Nadam se da vam neće trebati slijedeći...na žalost ne znam kolika je pauza možda mjesec,dva. ja sam uvijek bila u ful stimulaciji pa smo morali praviti pauzu najmanje 6 mjeseci mada sam ja muljala i išla poslije 4 mjeseca :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prodje kako treba

----------


## tikica78

joooj Sonja zakon si! i ja planiram muljati pa mi je to super što si rekla! :Laughing:

----------


## miba

M@tt -  dr.L  između dva polustimulirana traži pauzu 2 ciklusa, al čini mi se da su neke cure išle i prije..
Nadam se da vam neće trebati novi postupak-sretno :Wink:

----------


## lolalita

Drage cure evo ja vas lijepo molim ako možete ikako pomoć svojim iskustvom i mišljenje o Dr.Lučingeru...

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt -  dr.L  između dva polustimulirana traži pauzu 2 ciklusa, al čini mi se da su neke cure išle i prije..
> Nadam se da vam neće trebati novi postupak-sretno


miba hvala na info...

----------


## kruca

Pozdrav svima, možete mi reći kak ste prvi puta kontaktirali dr.L..samo ga se nazove? Ili pošalje mail? Jel ima koje vrijeme kad ga je najbolje zvati? I koliko ste otprilike čekale na prvi pregled?
Ja planiram preći kod njega jer sam izgubila svaku nadu, a vaše priče o dr.čudotvorcu i M@ttine riječi da svatko tko izgubi nadu treba otići kod njega...nagnalo me da malo podignem glavu i krenem dalje! Hvala vam..

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Pozdrav svima, možete mi reći kak ste prvi puta kontaktirali dr.L..samo ga se nazove? Ili pošalje mail? Jel ima koje vrijeme kad ga je najbolje zvati? I koliko ste otprilike čekale na prvi pregled?
> Ja planiram preći kod njega jer sam izgubila svaku nadu, a vaše priče o dr.čudotvorcu i M@ttine riječi da svatko tko izgubi nadu treba otići kod njega...nagnalo me da malo podignem glavu i krenem dalje! Hvala vam..


Samo ga nazoveš i dogovorite se.
Kad sam ja prvi puta zvala rekao je da mogu odmah sutra doći, ali nije mi odgovaralo pa smo odgodili za sljedeći tjedan  :Smile: 
Mislim da je najbolje da ga zoveš poslije 12..
Mi smo odmah prvi ciklus išli u postupak  :Smile: 
Broj je 091 521 8240

Sretno  :Smile: 
Dr. L. je zakon!!

----------


## kiarad

tako je, najbolji doktor koje ja znam. mislim da kada bi radili statistike da nas najvise trudnica ima kod njega i on je za to roden. da bilo sto drugo u zivotu radi bio bi koma i zato mu na tome hvala.
bilo bi lijepo kada bi mu se svi mogli zahvaliti. vec imam ideju ali to bi mu mogli za njegov rodendan nesto sloziti. i to prije svega jer je covjek a tek onda doktor. obozavam ga!

----------


## M@tt

> Pozdrav svima, možete mi reći kak ste prvi puta kontaktirali dr.L..samo ga se nazove? Ili pošalje mail? Jel ima koje vrijeme kad ga je najbolje zvati? I koliko ste otprilike čekale na prvi pregled?
> Ja planiram preći kod njega jer sam izgubila svaku nadu, a vaše priče o dr.čudotvorcu i M@ttine riječi da svatko tko izgubi nadu treba otići kod njega...nagnalo me da malo podignem glavu i krenem dalje! Hvala vam..


Kruca kakva je vaša situacija? Di ste do sad bili u postupcima?

----------


## Shadow2

> Pozdrav svima, možete mi reći kak ste prvi puta kontaktirali dr.L..samo ga se nazove? Ili pošalje mail? Jel ima koje vrijeme kad ga je najbolje zvati? I koliko ste otprilike čekale na prvi pregled?
> Ja planiram preći kod njega jer sam izgubila svaku nadu, a vaše priče o dr.čudotvorcu i M@ttine riječi da svatko tko izgubi nadu treba otići kod njega...nagnalo me da malo podignem glavu i krenem dalje! Hvala vam..



Kruca aj please,kad ga budes zvala..javi sta ti je rekao...
Ja sam isla kod njega prije mjesec i pol...na nagovor svog ginica...nazvala sam ga na tel...ispricala mu situaciju,i dogovorila za termin..kad smo dosli ja i mm,bio je vrlo susretljiv,sve nam je objasnio...
Pregledao me na uzv( dosla sam s varirajucim fsh ( od normalnog do visokog)) i rekao da moji jajnici nesto slabije rade nego u mojih vrsnjakinja...ja ga pitam( pitanje koje uvijek u panici postavlja) jel to znaci i skoru donaciju j.s?! Na sto mi on kaze, ne i u nikojem slucaju niste za donaciju...ali kod vas se ide na polustimulirane potupke...
Dogovorimo se da izvadim amh,i hormone 3 dan menge.. Isti taj dan vadim amh u Zagrebu( bayer) rezultat dobijem za 10 dana,i javljam mu rezultat koji je sokantan( 1.5)... Nazvala sam ga u istoj minuti kad sam dobila nalaz, na koji sam dobila odgovor da je najbolje da idem na donaciju.Iskreno nisam ga ja vise nista ni pitala,jer sam u tom trenutku bila u soku od rezultata...
Sljedeci dan odlazim( nakon rezultata amh) odlazim na ponovni razgovor i pregled kod svog ginekolokoga..koji me opet pregleda na svakom jajniku po 4,5 folikula... Volumen jajnika je dobar.Ja mu sve ispricam..i za amh...on mi na to kaze,da amh nije jedino sta se gleda...i da nikako nisam jos za donaciju j.s( jako dobar ginic)
Sutradan opet idem kod drugog mpo ginekolkoga,koji mi potvrdi pricu mog ginekolokoga( s tim da ovaj nije znao da ja obilazim ostale ginice)
Sad ja ovdje cijelo vrijeme citam..kako on sve vidi na uzv...kako su mu zanimljivi tezi slucajevi....
Ali ako je to sve tako..zasto je meni rekao jedno,a nakon rezultata amh drugo..?!
A moram reci i da je vise puta naglasio kako ima odlicne rezultate..i da se nista ne bojim da sam u dobrim rukama...
Ja sam tako i mislila..
Iskreno dok nisam pocela citat ovdje na forumu,nisam puno ni mislila o tome...zasto me odbija..jednostavno sam ga strpala u grupu onih koji puno obecaju malo meda daju..
Medjutim nakon svih pohvala ovdje na forumu,pocela sam vracati film,i pitati se ..u cemu je stvar?!!
Cak mi je par osoba sa foruma reklo...sve sta ti dr.L kaze..to je to...
Ali eto  meni je rekao dvi razlicite stvari u kratkom razdoblju..pa nezam sta da mislim o tome...

Kruca,svakako ti zelim srecu...ali bi me zbilja zanimalo,kad ga cujes..sta ti je rekao?!hvala ti unaprijed..
A volila bi netko ko ga " pozna" dobro,da da kakav komentar na ovo moje...thanks
Ispricavam se na dugom postu,ali nisam ga uspijela skratiti.

----------


## Charlie

Shadow2 a koje si ti godiste? Bas me cudi da ti je tako rekao za donaciju bez da ste ijednom pokusali. Njegovi su protokoli bas dobri za nasu situaciju (moj amh je 1), bar je moje iskustvo takvo. Razumijem kako se osjecate jer smo i sami prosli sok zbog nalaza...ja bih na vasem mjestu bilo kojem doktoru rekla hvala, cijenim Vase misljenje ali mi bi ipak probali koji put sa vlastitim stanicama. Sretno!

----------


## kruca

Shadow toga se i ja bojim! Moj AMH je 2,4, točno prije godinu dana je bio 8,1...veliki pad  :Sad:  Do sada sam bila a 4 IVF-a, 3 sa transferom po 3 embrija (prvi put su ih pusti sve do blastica), a ovaj 4-ti je rezultirao sa time da je na kraju bila samo jedna stanica koja se nije oplodila...prestrašno mi je to bilo. Treći IVF je rezultirao i biokemijskom, što su mi u tom trenu rekli da je dobar znak. Nakon toga je dr.tražio da ponovim AMH i dobila sam ovaj rezultat, dr.je rekao da moram biti svjesna da u "skladištu" imam još jako malo, ali da ne može se znati koliko još ima i da mi svaka stimulacija uzme jedan dio iz tog skladišta. Iz tog razloga smo sada 2 ciklusa probali u prirodnom, ali ni u jednom se nije ništa razvijalo. Budući sam očajna obišla sam ja i druge dr.-ove..dr.Radončić mi je na onom forumu odgovorio da AMH je relativno nova pretraga i da je ne treba uzimati zdravo za gotovo, to sam primjetila da vrlo često ponavlja. Bila sam i kod dr.B. on je rekao da situacija nije sjajna, ali da nije toliko ni loša, rekao je: AMH je 2,4, nije 0,4 gdje bih vam rekao odmah da idete na donaciju! I on mi je odmah prije ovih pokašaja prirodnih rekao da nek se toga okanem i da idem u stimulaciju. Dok je moj dr.u bolnici htio vidjeti i u prirodnom, on je rekao da ako je AMH dosta nizak (tad me tek poslao vaditi, pa nije znao koliki je) da je pitanje koliko se isplati ići u stimulaciju. Kod njega sam na listi za 4 mj, ali me sve to potaknulo da ipak odem kod dr.L i dam se u njegove ruke, jer vidim da više stvarno nemam vremena i da mi kasnije ne bude žao što nisam još probala i to jer možda, možda...
Nije mi ni padalo na pamet da bi nas odbio...koma  :Sad:

----------


## Jelena

Shadow2, da ne misliš da si usamljena, meni je dr. L. još pred 5 godina rekao da su mi jajnici katastrofa. Nakon toga sam bila u nekoliko postupaka i dobivala po 5, pa 16, pa 8, pa 9 js. Pa sam prošle godine bila na polustimuliranom i dobila sam ajmo reć dovoljno stanica, jer nije sve bilo punktirano zbog nepristupačnosti, ali sam imala 3 embrija. Ne mislim da su mi jajnici ogledni primjerci, ali baš da su katastrofa - i nisu. Tako da je izjava da to što dr. L kaže da je nepogrešivo daleko od istine.

Ja definitivno nisam kliknula s dr. L i odlučila sam se drugdje liječiti. Susrela sam oko 10 MPO liječnika kod nas i u inozemstvu, velika većina mi je bolje legla. Nemam uopće loše mišljenje o dr. L, vidim da ima cijeli fan club, i to mi je super.

(Moj AMH je neloš. Nisam sad neko vrijeme vadila, al lani je bio u kategoriji "zadovoljavajuća plodnost")

----------


## BHany

> Drage cure evo ja vas lijepo molim ako možete ikako pomoć svojim iskustvom i mišljenje o Dr.Lučingeru...


kopiram ovaj post da vam ne bi promakao
jutros sam ga spojila sa zasebno otvorene teme, ali je ostao dosta visoko gore...tnx

----------


## cvijetić

Mišljenja su različita vidim prema postovima, ali govoreći iz vlastitog iskustva za mene je dr Lučinger broj 1. Od kako smo u MPO vodama liječimo se kod njega. Nakon što je otišao sa VV prebacili smo se za prvu silu u drugu kliniku i doživili niz propusta i razočaranja. Sada smo opet kod našeg doktora. Uvijek je na raspolaganju u bilo koje doba, susretljiv, vrhunski liječnik kojem se ne dešavaju banalne pogreške..zaista imamo vjere u njega. Svaka njegova procjena na kraju je ispala ispravna, nismo doživjeli njegovu grešku koja ostavlja veliku gorčinu(za razliku od nekih drugih liječnika...) Čovijek jednostavno zna zvoj posao. Mislim da je prije svega najvažnije imat povjerenje da ste u dobrim rukama, pogotovo zato jer nam je iovako teško to sve prolazit. Ja znam da on čini ono šta je najbolje za nas, individualan pristup ima svakom paru. Zaista jedna kompletna osoba i prije svega čovijek, a tek onda doktor. Ni jednom nisam izašla iz ordinacije nakon negativne bete slomljena...on jednostavno diže i tjera naprijed. 
Eto nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla..

----------


## M@tt

Bok curke, evo u petak nam je punkcija. Veli dr. da očekuje iz tih 5, 3 lijepa jajčeka. Nadamo se da će biti tako... Jel netko gore preksutra za kavicu kakvu možda?  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

ma biti ce punkcija ok. bar ju nece jako boliti. nije dobro niti kada ih je puno. kaj se tice kave javim jos...mozda cu biti tamo u prolazu. danas me migrena i mucnina slomila.

----------


## lolalita

> Mišljenja su različita vidim prema postovima, ali govoreći iz vlastitog iskustva za mene je dr Lučinger broj 1. Od kako smo u MPO vodama liječimo se kod njega. Nakon što je otišao sa VV prebacili smo se za prvu silu u drugu kliniku i doživili niz propusta i razočaranja. Sada smo opet kod našeg doktora. Uvijek je na raspolaganju u bilo koje doba, susretljiv, vrhunski liječnik kojem se ne dešavaju banalne pogreške..zaista imamo vjere u njega. Svaka njegova procjena na kraju je ispala ispravna, nismo doživjeli njegovu grešku koja ostavlja veliku gorčinu(za razliku od nekih drugih liječnika...) Čovijek jednostavno zna zvoj posao. Mislim da je prije svega najvažnije imat povjerenje da ste u dobrim rukama, pogotovo zato jer nam je iovako teško to sve prolazit. Ja znam da on čini ono šta je najbolje za nas, individualan pristup ima svakom paru. Zaista jedna kompletna osoba i prije svega čovijek, a tek onda doktor. Ni jednom nisam izašla iz ordinacije nakon negativne bete slomljena...on jednostavno diže i tjera naprijed. 
> Eto nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla..



Potpuno se slažem s tobom evo ja bez obiza što mi  je već drugi puta kod njega sam jako zadovoljna i ono najbitnije vjerujem mi,prije njega vuk vrhovec i jako loše iskustvo samo iz razloga što su me krivo stimulirali!Pozzz

----------


## tikica78

m@tt odlična vijest.. :Very Happy:  da sam bar tamo da popijemo kavicu..

----------


## nati

M@tt super..bit će sve o.k. moja beta danas 243,74 dr.L je napravio čudo kad sam mislila da nema spasa!

----------


## kiarad

> M@tt super..bit će sve o.k. moja beta danas 243,74 dr.L je napravio čudo kad sam mislila da nema spasa!


Nati, cestitam.

----------


## Darkica

Bravo, nati! Čestitam! Kada vadiš drugu?

----------


## nati

> Bravo, nati! Čestitam! Kada vadiš drugu?


u petak..hvala svima

----------


## medeni.angel

> M@tt super..bit će sve o.k. moja beta danas 243,74 dr.L je napravio čudo kad sam mislila da nema spasa!


Cestitam od srca...... :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

Nati čestitam!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

nati, čestitam!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Jelena

Kad sam već među rijetkim kritičarima dr. L., moram priznati da se ja nisam puno motala po našim bolnicama. Bila sam na VV na jednim konzultacijama/pregledu kod dr. L., vrlo neslavno s vrlo lošom procjenom mog zdravstvenog statusa i stanja mojih jajnika i jajovoda, bila sam kod dr. B. u SD, s njim puno sretnija, ali kad je naletila doktorica T. uspjela me rasplakati jer me zbog administrativne pogreške poslala s punkcije u svlačionicu - odbila me, poslije su me ipak vratili iz svlačionice na stol za punkciju  :Rolling Eyes: , u CITO-u kod dr. Poljaka - europska klasa!, kod dr. R. Vili- ne na IVF-u, ali na histero i na konzultacijama - izvrstan!, u MB - zamorna komunikacija s klinikom, al liječnici i biolozi su mrak!, u Postojni dr. R. - pitanje ukusa - prednost je što je sve dosta jednostavno uz najmanje utrošenog vremena, u dvije klinike na europskom sjeverozapadu - to je drugi svemir.

U hrvatske privatne klinike nisam išla u IVF zbog Milinovićevog zakona. Kad već plaćam da ne idem na bingo odabir stanica i substimulaciju. Očito meni treba puno više embrije, nego Milinović misli (a čini se i Ostojić).

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cure help, sutra sam na punkciji a od jučer se loše osjećam.. Grlo boli, nos začepljen, sad sam izmjerila i malu temperaturicu 37,5, nije puno ali kao da me netko istukao  :Smile: 
Smijem li što popiti da si malo olakšam situaciju (da sad ne gnjavim dr. L. na telefon)?
Da li ovo može utjecati na postupak!?!??

----------


## lolalita

Iskreno mislim da je to istina :Smile: ))

----------


## lolalita

Hay ti si isto kod Dr.Lučingera? :Smile: 
Drzim fige

----------


## kiarad

> Cure help, sutra sam na punkciji a od jučer se loše osjećam.. Grlo boli, nos začepljen, sad sam izmjerila i malu temperaturicu 37,5, nije puno ali kao da me netko istukao 
> Smijem li što popiti da si malo olakšam situaciju (da sad ne gnjavim dr. L. na telefon)?
> Da li ovo može utjecati na postupak!?!??


mislim da od jednog coldrexa ti ne bi trebalo biti nista. i probaj skinuti temperaturu ali to za postupak mislim da i nije vazno samo da ti izdrzis. a ujutro jedan normabel, pola sata prije punkcije.

----------


## Bubimitka81

> mislim da od jednog coldrexa ti ne bi trebalo biti nista. i probaj skinuti temperaturu ali to za postupak mislim da i nije vazno samo da ti izdrzis. a ujutro jedan normabel, pola sata prije punkcije.


Hvala Kiarad, mislim da ću trpiti do ujutro pa ću ga pitati, ne znam...
Ljuta sam sama na sebe, stalno vičem na MM da se pazi i sad na kraju ja "bolesna", baš peh..
Rekao je da će mi on dati apaurin ako želim..  :Smile: 
Sutra je dan žena, to mi bar ide u prilog, hehehe..

----------


## Bubimitka81

Eh da, zaboravih ga pitati, smijem ujutro popiti kavu?
Kontam da smijem, nema anestezije pa ne vjerujem da smeta...

----------


## nati

> Nati, cestitam.


hvala svima .. kiarad kad si išla na prvi uzv?

----------


## frka

> Eh da, zaboravih ga pitati, smijem ujutro popiti kavu?
> Kontam da smijem, nema anestezije pa ne vjerujem da smeta...


e sad - na VV-u se bez obzira na to što nema anestezije nije smjelo ništa niti piti niti jesti prije punkcije, a niti gotovo cijeli dan nakon punkcije. sumnjam da je dr L promijenio to pravilo nakon prelaska u privatnike, ali neka ti cure još potvrde...

----------


## kiarad

> Eh da, zaboravih ga pitati, smijem ujutro popiti kavu?
> Kontam da smijem, nema anestezije pa ne vjerujem da smeta...


Nati, dobro se sejcam da je rekao da ujutro obavezno doruckujem pa mislim da to podrazumijeva i pijenje toplog napitka. ne pijem kavu pa sorry, ali ja bi radila sve ono sto mi pase.

----------


## kiarad

> hvala svima .. kiarad kad si išla na prvi uzv?


U proslom odgovoru bubimitki sam napisala tvoje ime, sorry obje!
na prvi uzv sam isla 3 tjedna nakon transfera.

----------


## lolalita

> e sad - na VV-u se bez obzira na to što nema anestezije nije smjelo ništa niti piti niti jesti prije punkcije, a niti gotovo cijeli dan nakon punkcije. sumnjam da je dr L promijenio to pravilo nakon prelaska u privatnike, ali neka ti cure još potvrde...


Ja sam već 2.puta kod Dr.Lučingera privatno i baš suprotno moraš dobro pojest prije punkcije :Smile:

----------


## frka

sorry onda, curke - na VV-u se nije smjelo, a bubimitki nije nitko odgovarao... baš me zanima zašto je onda na VV-u bilo zabranjeno... i to cijeli dan! ajd ga pitajte...

----------


## lolalita

Dodirko kod dr.Lučingera ne dobiješ apsolutno ništa protiv bolova ali je zato jako brz,ja sam bila na punkciji prošli petak i imala 7 js stimulacija klomifen :Smile: )LUDO

----------


## Jelena

Za skidanje temperature može Lupocet sigurno, odnosno paracetamol. Ako temperatura prijeđe 38, obavezno skidaj temperaturu.

----------


## lolalita

> Eh da, zaboravih ga pitati, smijem ujutro popiti kavu?
> Kontam da smijem, nema anestezije pa ne vjerujem da smeta...


Ako si kod Dr.Lučingera možeš pojest i popit kavu i to obavezno pojest prije punkcije...ja sam bila kod njega 2.puta i to prošli petak...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala curke, temp. se popela na 37.8, još držim toplomjer  :Sad: 

Super za punkciju, dobro ćemo se naklopati prije toga..  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow2

> Shadow2 a koje si ti godiste? Bas me cudi da ti je tako rekao za donaciju bez da ste ijednom pokusali. Njegovi su protokoli bas dobri za nasu situaciju (moj amh je 1), bar je moje iskustvo takvo. Razumijem kako se osjecate jer smo i sami prosli sok zbog nalaza...ja bih na vasem mjestu bilo kojem doktoru rekla hvala, cijenim Vase misljenje ali mi bi ipak probali koji put sa vlastitim stanicama. Sretno!


Charlie,imam 36 god.
I da citala sam,da si i ti isla kod dr.L...i uspjela si!( bravo,i cestitam jos jednom)... I kad citam ovdje price,onda mi je jos manje jasno...
Naravno da sam i isla kod drugih dr..i da cu sigurno probati s svojim j.s.
Ali daj please sta je tebi rekao na tvoj amh?
I kakav si ti protokol imala kod njega?
Hvala ti unaprijed,
I zelim ti sto dosadniju trudnocu :Wink: )

----------


## Charlie

Draga Shadow, ja sam netom prije nego sam dosla kod njega otkrila visok fsh, a amh je potvrdio stanje. Inace na uz su jajnici relativno dobro izgledali. Meni je dr. L rekao da ja sam ja jedna od zena koje se rode s manjom zalihom js i da ih zato moje tijelo skrto daje i da to ne znaci da cu sutra u menopauzu (dobivam max 3 js na punu stimulaciju a toliko i na polustim.). Ni u jednom trenutku me nije obeshrabrivao, ali je rekao da puna stimulacija nije za mene. Imali smo tri pokusaja kod njega i treci je uspio. Doduse njemu je jako vazan faktor u procjeni nasih izgleda bio to sto vec imam jedno dijete (tada sam bila jos bez dijagnoze)...
Znam da vas je ovo sigurno obeshrabrilo ali nakon mog iskustva, ja bih na vasem mjestu mozda probala otici k njemu jos jednom osobno sa svim nalazima na konzultacije i uz, pa vidjeti sto ce tad reci. Naravno on nije jedini mpo doktor kod nas ali radi te protokole s klomifenom koje drugi dr po mom iskustvu napustaju, a kod low respondera mogu bas biti bingo...

----------


## Charlie

Zaboravila sam reci, meni su bile 33 kad sam saznala amh nalaz.

----------


## Charlie

Ja sam imala polustimulirane, klomifen plus par gonala ili menopura. Mozes se javiti i na pp za detalje ako zelis.

----------


## Shadow2

Kruca,
Nemoj se bedirati..meni se cini da je tvoj slucaj ipak bolji nego moj,ako nista imas bolji amh. Osim toga i naizgled slicne situacije,u praksi se mogu pokazat drugacije...
Znam da si prestrasena..i ja sam bila...ali sam se odlucila borit s ovo malo jada sta mi je ostalo...pa mozda..ko zna..

Nije on mene odbio,da sam ja inzistirala..ili izrekla zelju..vjeovatno bi mi " dopustio" da pokusamo.
Naime kad sam mu rekla rezultat,on mi je bez okolisanja rekao da bi za mene bila najbolja donacija,nije on bio neuljudan,dapace bio je cak i topao..ali za mene u tom trenutku je to bilo previse..netom u  dvi minute sam dobila nalaz sokantnog amh,i preporuku za donaciju j.s......ja sam mu se zahvalila i zavrsila razgovor...i na tome je ostalo sta se tice njega...
Nazovi ga,znas..kako je..u zivotu ti mozda imas dobra iskustva s nekim ljudima,a neko drugi ne...
U svakom slucaju probaj sve..da ti ne bude zao...
Ovo je moj slucaj..a tvoj mozda bude skroz drugaciji.. :Wink: 
Kad budes zvala ,javis mimsta ti je rekao?
Hvala,Kruca..i samo naprijed! :Wink: )

----------


## Shadow2

Charlie,
I meni je to rekao da sam se vjerovatno rodila s manjom zalihom j.s.,ustvari vrlo indenticno sto si mi ti napisala..nikako stimulirani,vec polustimulirani....
Ono sta je mene izbediralo kod njega..je da kad sam bila na konzultacijama kod njega.. A bila sam dobrih sat i pol...i zbilja je strpljiv...rekao je da ja nikako nisam za donaciju... Ja sam ga upilala s tim..jer sam netom citala da zene s visokim fsh idu na donacije..
U par navrata u tijeku razgovora,ja sam ga pitala jel siguran( panicarila sam) ..na sto mi je on rekao..nakon sta me pregledao .....da su mu dolazili slucajevi,za koje nije bilo nade..i da ih je on poslao na donaciju..i da je tako sa mnom,da bi mi rekao..i naglasavam...nisam slucaj za donaciju...u nikojem slucaju....i zbilja me smirio...
Da kad bi ga nazvala..ono..
Ali kao sta sam rekla,nije to mene zacudilo tad...
Nego ovdje..kad citam..meni je ulio nadu..i onda u vrlo kratkom vremenu je ugasio?!
Javim ti se kasnije na pp.
Hvala Charlie

----------


## Shadow2

Jelena,
Nisi ti jedini kriticar dr.L,cula sam ja u vise navrata kritike naspram njega,ali koliko sam skuzila te cure ne zele pisati o tome..navodno je jedna iznila svoje misljenje,i bila napadnuta...
Svasta,pa zar ovi forumi ne sluze izmedju ostalog da ljudi podjele svoja iskustva,saznanja, strahove,misljenja..ma kakva ona bila...
Evo npr.ti si bila kod vise njih...i izmedju ostalih vidim da si bila kod dr.Poljaka..koji je tebi dobar...ja sam npr.za njega cula da je sirov, surov,i bezobziran..ali sigurno nemaju svi takvo iskustvo s njime..nekome je on super,i to je uredu...i ja sigurno necu nekog odgovarati od njega, ali bi iznjela svoje misljenje o njemu..bilo ono objektivno,ili subjektivno...a svatko odlucuje za sebe,i za svoj put...
Nisam ja bila kod dr.Poljaka,idem kod dr.Spraca.
Mi smo ovdje da pomognemo jedna drugoj..jer kad pomazemo drugome..pomazemo i sebi...zato mi je glupo,ako se netko nalazi prozvan,jer netko ima drugacije misljenje ili iskustvo od njega..to zbilja ne kuzim...mozda sam i tu low responder..   :Smile: ))
Ali nisam ..jednostavno imam potrebu iznjeti ono sto me zasmetalo...a to je,da sam ja dobila dva dijametralno suprotna misljenja..u krakom razdoblju... I ono sta je meni bitnije,ulio mi je takvom lakocom nadu..svojim stavom,prognozama...a nakon kratkog vremena isto tako lakocom je ugasio....
I ne kazem da je zato los kao covjek, i sigurno ne mislim da je los kao dr....ali ja ne smatram da je cudotvorac....nego ipak " samo" covjek..koji katkad zna pogrjesiti...

----------


## Jelena

Dr. Poljak odgovara na mailove odmah, prihvaća sugestije na osnovi aktualnih znanstvenih članaka, poštuje želju pacijenta, ima izvrstan laboratorij, ima organiziranu čekaonicu što ja shvaćam kao poštivanje pacijenta i njegovog vremena. Spontanost VV-a tada je meni bila totalno neprihvatljiva. Ne možeš me naručiti u 8 na konzultacije ako znaš da me nećeš uzeti do 12. 

Hoće li me neki liječnik primiti za ruku i dati riječ utjehe nakon negativne bete ili neće je meni totalno nebitno. Puno mi je bitnije da ne izostajem s posla. Opet tko je jednom-dvaput išao, njemu to ne igra toliku ulogu. Apsurdno je da smo mi iz Zg na VV tada trošili više vremena po postupku, nego u Ljubljani ili Mariboru.

----------


## anddu

> sorry onda, curke - na VV-u se nije smjelo, a bubimitki nije nitko odgovarao... baš me zanima zašto je onda na VV-u bilo zabranjeno... i to cijeli dan! ajd ga pitajte...


Nije se smjelo frka jesti i piti radi onog miksa apaurina i što li su već davali u onoj inekciji koja je ko fol trebala olakšati bolove, moš mislit. Ali ja sam uvijek nakon punkcije - hop na kavu i jela sam normalno tako da mi te zabrane nisu bile jasne.

----------


## frka

pa ne znam kakve bi veze imao apaurin i tramal s tim da se ne smije jesti i piti... pa žene prije punkcije često i na svoju ruku popiju nešto za bolove i roknu normabel... ja sam mislila da se ne smije zbog eventualnih komplikacija tipa unutarnjeg krvarenja i sl... upoznala sam curu kojoj je tijekom punkcije slučajno probijena neka žila pa je hitno završila na operacijskom stolu - mislila sam da se zbog takvih mogućnosti treba suzdržati od ića i pića...

----------


## trantincica

Spodoba javi se! Ljekovi su otisli na krivu adresu!!

----------


## anddu

> pa ne znam kakve bi veze imao apaurin i tramal s tim da se ne smije jesti i piti... pa žene prije punkcije često i na svoju ruku popiju nešto za bolove i roknu normabel... ja sam mislila da se ne smije zbog eventualnih komplikacija tipa unutarnjeg krvarenja i sl... upoznala sam curu kojoj je tijekom punkcije slučajno probijena neka žila pa je hitno završila na operacijskom stolu - mislila sam da se zbog takvih mogućnosti treba suzdržati od ića i pića...


Ne znam, meni je tako objašnjeno, a i u Vinogradskoj su takve upute radi koktelčića koji se dobije (samo što je on učinkovitiji od onog s VV-a). Kad ti ga ne daju možeš jesti i piti

----------


## Francesca

Dr L je moj treci Mpo doktor i iako smo iz cetvrtog Ivf-a uspjeli kod njega ostat trudni - nije mi nikako kliknuo, ne mislim da je Bog jer mi jeslozio bebu, nisam "zaljubljena" u njega, nisam u fan klubu, ne mislim da je divan i krasan i cudotvoran i smatram da mu za privatnika fali jos nesto profesionalnosti kao osobe (meni osobno frendovski pristup ne lezi i ne placam ga zato da budemo frendovi,  ne obecavat nesto sto znas da ne mozes ispuniti i malo puno organiziranosti mu ne bi falilo)

Sto se strucnosti i vodenja postupka - tice nemam zamjerki i da sam morala opet ici na ivf, opet bi isla k njemu

----------


## Mala Emma

hej rodice moje imam jedno pitanje:trebala bih imati transfer smrzlica u utorak(ako se uspjesno odlede)a sutra si trebam piknuti ovitrelle spricu,sta vi mislite jel to ok?nije mi jasno kako vec sutra sprica a transfer tek u utorak?inace sam prije toga pila arimidex tablete za endometrij.Ako tko nesto zna da mi malo objasni bit cu zahvalna...

----------


## Jelena

Čudno mi da uopće za FET uzimaš štopericu. Ne znam kakva je politika, možda hoće da imaš kontrolirano ovulaciju, a smrznuti embriji su onda valjda trodnevni ili?

----------


## jelena1m

> "dobra" vijest je da je velika šansa da ste oboje nosioci hpv-a (uslijed ranijih odnosa), prema tome kondom ne igra veliku ulogu (jelena ti je dobro napisala, zbog specifičnosti prijenosa HPV virusa, kondom isključivo tijekom penetracije nije potpuna zaštita). cin1 su blage promjene, mogu se čak i spontano povući, međutim zahtjevaju praćenje (s obzirom na postupke i planiranu trudnoću, ne bi bilo loše napraviti kolposkopiju i vidjeti kakva je situacija i što/ako dalje). Moj ti je savjet - imunitet, imunitet i opet imunitet. Hpv je virus za kojeg nema lijeka (tek je počelo cijepljenje) i jedini efektivan borac protiv njega je tvoj imuno sustav.
> 
> Čuvaj se, sretno!


hvala ti,baš sad pišem sve vitamine koje trebam nabaviti krećem s šopanjem  :Smile:

----------


## jelena1m

> ej ja sam imala hpv niskorizični tip....išla sam na kolposkopiju redovito...kod dr topolovca(divan dr) ojačala sam imunitet i povuklo se samo od sebe...i nisam više imala odnose sa bivšim mužem...(kr....)
> sada mi je papa test uredan...dr topolovec mi je preporučio tablete mislim da se zovu virago...pitaš ga...a odkud znas da ti je cin 1 povezan sa hpv-m,ako nisi bila na kolposkopiji i nisit vadila dnk-a?!
> i testirala se na jod?!
> moguče je da imaš neku ranicu pa ti se nagnojilo malo...i to je jako moguće...oposebno poslije tih postuipaka.....ništa to nije strašno...vjeruj mi...samo 
> kontroliraj... idi kod dr topolovca...sve će ti objasniti i preporučiti  moguće lijekove....dok drugi baš i ne....



ja sam dobila nalaz papa testa u kojem piše da je cin 1 povezan s promjenom stanica hpv-a,išla sam u osijek na tipizaciju hpv-a ali ce biti gotovi tek za mjesec dana a na kolposkopiju idem 15.03. ali mi je moja dr. dala uputnicu ovdje u vk da to napravim  :Sad:  u svakom slučaju hvala ti na savjetu

----------


## aslan

> Sad se u biti opet usudimo nadati, ali ne previše da se ne bi  razočarali jako opet na kraju, baš kako veliš, imati u mislima sljedeći polustimulirani. Samo ne znam ako čemo moć opet odmah sljedeći ciklus u polustimulirani ako sad ne uspije, jel znate to možda?
> 
> Kao što je netko rekao: Očekuj najbolje, pripremi se na najgore.... 
> 
> Hvala vam svima na podršci od srca...


matt evo htjela sam s tobom podijelit nase iskustvo, mislim da smo prosli put nekako zajedno bili u postupku jer redovno pratim postove. naime imali smo istu situaciju- velika cista- pa kao idemo u prirodnjak-pa ubacili par klomifena-odlicno odreagirala- na to dodali 4 gonala- dobili 4 jajne stanice-oplodile se dvije (cetverostanicne) i sad jedna curka raste u busi! to je se vodio kao polustimulirani postupak i cak smo se razmisljali dali da idemo u taj postupak ili cekamo puni stimulirani i eto Bogu hvala da smo se odlucili da ipak pokusamo! inace prije toga bili smo u 7 punih stimuliranih postpaka s hrpom gonala,puno jajnih stanica i blastocista i velikom nadom, a ovoga puta bez prevelikog nadanja i jos ne mogu da vjerujem da me upravo lupkaju male nozice i rukice!
zato se molim jako da se ovo ponovi i vama!

----------


## Mala Emma

Da cudna neka politika,smrznuti embriji su dvodnevni,vidim u potpisu da si i ti imala FET,kako je to kod tebe bilo?

----------


## Morin

Imala sam HPV visokog rizika koji se nikako nije htio povući, nakraju sam išla na letzz (mislim da se tako piše). Od toga je prošlo 5 godina i sve tipizacije nakon toga su negativne.

----------


## Jelena

*Mala Emma*, moji su svi FETovi mariborski i to su bile petodnevne blastice. Brojala sam tvoje dane i izbrojala prvo da bi to morali biti dvodnevni embriji, al sam zaključila da vjerojatno ujutro uzimaš štopericu pa su ipak nekako trodnevni. Naprosto iz razloga što se najčešće zamrzavaju 3 i 5-dnevni embriji. U svom zadnjem svježem postupku kojeg sam radila u RH pa sam samim time bila u ovoj idiotskoj igri s 3 jajne stanice, mučilo me koliko je bolje pustiti embrije do blastice, što mi je preporučeno, u odnosu na trodnevne embrije. Današnja literatura nema odgovor na to. Odnosno nalazi se i za i protiv. Govorim naravno samo u slučaju da imaš mali broj stanica (ili da ti Milinović ograniči oplodnju na 3 js), jer ako imaš 15, onda je naravno bolje pustiti da se dulje kultiviraju, jer oni slabiji embriji odustanu. 
U slučajevima kad imaš malo stanica na raspolaganju, nije jasno da li bi embriji koji su se prestali dijeliti in vitro, nastavili razvoj u maternici da je transfer izvršen ranije. Stoga sam ja zaključila da nemam ništa od toga da se razvijaju dalje in vitro i odlučila se na raniji transfer, trodnevnih. Moj zaključak su potvrdili biologinja i dr. Poljak, iako mi je prethodno preporučeno da čekamo blastice.
U svakom slučaju, dvodnevni embriji nisu baš česti. Ali ako je neki dobitni, nema smisla čekati blasticu, primit će se on iovako ionako, jedino što se statistički s takvim embrijima mora više puta u FET. Gdje si ti uopće u postupku?
Moji FET-ovi su bili različiti, od toga da nisam ništa uzimala, nego samo na transferu dobila pregnyl, do toga da sam uzimala estrofeme, al štopericu nisam nikada uzimala ako nije bilo punkcije u igri.
Sretno!

----------


## M@tt

> matt evo htjela sam s tobom podijelit nase iskustvo, mislim da smo prosli put nekako zajedno bili u postupku jer redovno pratim postove. naime imali smo istu situaciju- velika cista- pa kao idemo u prirodnjak-pa ubacili par klomifena-odlicno odreagirala- na to dodali 4 gonala- dobili 4 jajne stanice-oplodile se dvije (cetverostanicne) i sad jedna curka raste u busi! to je se vodio kao polustimulirani postupak i cak smo se razmisljali dali da idemo u taj postupak ili cekamo puni stimulirani i eto Bogu hvala da smo se odlucili da ipak pokusamo! inace prije toga bili smo u 7 punih stimuliranih postpaka s hrpom gonala,puno jajnih stanica i blastocista i velikom nadom, a ovoga puta bez prevelikog nadanja i jos ne mogu da vjerujem da me upravo lupkaju male nozice i rukice!
> zato se molim jako da se ovo ponovi i vama!


 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  Joj da bar....

Evo čekam dragu da se spremi konačno i krečemo put Zagreba konačno. Javim se popodne.

----------


## tikica78

m@tt puno sreće danas!
aslan suze su mi u očima od tvoje priče..

----------


## Hoću bebu

Pozdrav cure evo da se i ja malo priključim do sad vam samo čitala i pratila vaše priče..

Imam 32 god i ovo mi je 3 postipak Ivf i još čekam betu koja je 20.3  :Smile: 

Svim čekalicama bete želim puno sreće i velike bete a onima koje kreću u novi postupak isto tako da je dobitni i da ne gube nadu :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt sretno!!!   :Smile: 

Hoću bebu držimo fige  :Smile:

----------


## Hoću bebu

> M@tt sretno!!!  
> 
> Hoću bebu držimo fige


Hvala draga već sam nekako ovuglala jer sam se svaki puta razočarala i nadam se da je ovo 3 sreća :Smile: 

Btw na transferu sam tražila da mi pogleda endometrij jer sam s njim uvijek imala problema i bio je 9,5 m da li je to ok?

----------


## Hoću bebu

> M@tt sretno!!!  
> 
> Hoću bebu držimo fige


Joj hvala draga mada sam već na neki način ovuglala s obzirom na svaku lošu betu i uvijek sam pokušavala što manje znati o svemu da mi bude lakše ali sam shvatila ni da to nije baš najbolje :Smile: 

Btw pls možeš li mi reći ja uglavnom imam uvijek problem s endometrijem jer me stimuliaju s klomifenom i sad zadnji puta prije nego što je bio transfer sam rekla da pogleda endometrij i bio je 9,5 m da li je to ok?

Hvala na pomoći

----------


## Hoću bebu

Stavila sam već 3 posta i ne mogu ih vidjet...

Hvala draga :Smile: 

Btw možeš li mi reći kakav je endometri 9,5 na dan transfera?uvijek s njim neki problem :Sad:

----------


## tikica78

bubi kako si ti? jel zvao dr kad je transfer?

hoću bebu puno sreće ti želim! kod koga si radila postupak?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jao Tikica, zabrinuta sam. Na 2 pdf sam već pitala. Zvao me maloprije da sutra dodjem, jučer je bila punkcija.. Nije to prerano??

----------


## tikica78

baš sam pročitala tamo, mislim da nije.. nemoj se brinuti on zna što radi samo se opusti i veseli se tvoje bebice su sutra s tobom! :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ma znam, vjerujem ja njemu..
Malo se sad osjećam kao manijak, ispitujem okolo,čitam, istražujem, gnjavim...  :Laughing: 

Bit će to sve super, samo me iznenadio...
Pročitala sam da je čak najbolje obaviti transfer 2. ili 5. dan, barem sam ja to tako shvatila..
Skoro sam i njega zvala da mi objasni zašto sutra  :Smile: 
Ajme, već sam luda, pa ja ću prolupati do bete  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

ma znam i ja sam tako potpuno te shvaćam  :Love: , i onda sam bila ljuta što nije blastica i što nije čekao 5 dan.. ali nisam bila u pravu..

----------


## M@tt

Bubimitka nije rano, evo nama malo prije rekao da ce transfer biti u nedjelju ili najkasnije ponedjeljak tako da nije rano bez brige...

Na kraju dobili 2 stanice, ostale nazalost bile male i neupotrebljive je rekao. E sad molimo da se oba dvije lijepo oplode.

----------


## spodoba

m@tt, neka se lijepo oplode!
a gle, vi ste tek kasnije dodali klomifene, sto je dobar pokusaj..no za ocekivati je da se ipak ne razviju kako treba, tj. kao kad bi od 3dc stimulirali s klomicima..

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala Tikica  :Smile: 

M@tt još ćemo mi na kraju zajedno odbrojavati  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> m@tt, neka se lijepo oplode!
> a gle, vi ste tek kasnije dodali klomifene, sto je dobar pokusaj..no za ocekivati je da se ipak ne razviju kako treba, tj. kao kad bi od 3dc stimulirali s klomicima..


Tako je, mi smo 5dc poceli s klomicima tek, ali su bili i gonali dodani na kraju. Ali nema veze... Bitno da se oba dvije sad lijepo oplode...

Da,da Bubimika, zajedno cemo bit nestrpljivi.  :Smile:  nadam se da cemo se na kraju i zajedno veseliti.  :Smile: 

Jos mi draga rekla da ona ne misli pisati test, jer je ona protiv pisanja, tako da nam slijedi 2 tjedna nervoznog iscekivanja.

----------


## Bubimitka81

he heheh.. strpljen spašen  :Smile: 

Kad bih bar i ja bila tako strpljiva, ja sam i inače užasno nestrpljiva po prirodi, pogotovo sada.. Da barem mogu prespavati ta dva tjedna  :Smile:

----------


## nati

M@tt sretno..bit će sve o.k.koliko vas je došao postupak kao prirodni?

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt sretno..bit će sve o.k.koliko vas je došao postupak kao prirodni?


Nato nije to bio prirodni, imas objasnjeno par stranica iza. Poceo je kao prirodni, ali je na kraju bio polustimulirani....

----------


## Mala Emma

Jelena,postupak radim u Svicarskoj,ovdje je zakonom zabranjeno transferiranje blastocista.Imala sam 10 jaj.stanica i svjezi transfer je isto bio 2 dan,a punkciju ni u jednom fet-u nisam imala jer mi je doktorica rekla da necu ovulirati,a evo danas sam si u podne dala stopericu.Teski politicari....Thanks Jelena...

----------


## Mala Emma

Jelena,postupak radim u Svicarskoj,ovdje je zakonom zabranjeno transferiranje blastocista.Imala sam 10 jaj.stanica i svjezi transfer je isto bio 2 dan,a punkciju ni u jednom fet-u nisam imala jer mi je doktorica rekla da necu ovulirati,a evo danas sam si u podne dala stopericu.Teski politicari....Thanks Jelena...

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Stavila sam već 3 posta i ne mogu ih vidjet...
> 
> Hvala draga
> 
> Btw možeš li mi reći kakav je endometri 9,5 na dan transfera?uvijek s njim neki problem


Eh draga moja, ni ja nisam vidjela tvoje postove do sada..
Meni to zvuči kao ok endić, meni je doc jednom rekao da je 8-9 ok, ali nije bio u pitanju dan transfera (doduše, bilo je to u vrijeme ovulacije).
Možda će ti druge cure bolje znati odgovoriti...

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Stavila sam već 3 posta i ne mogu ih vidjet...
> 
> Hvala draga
> 
> Btw možeš li mi reći kakav je endometri 9,5 na dan transfera?uvijek s njim neki problem


Eh draga moja, ni ja nisam vidjela tvoje postove do sada..
Meni to zvuči kao ok endić, meni je doc jednom rekao da je 8-9 ok, ali nije bio u pitanju dan transfera (doduše, bilo je to u vrijeme ovulacije).
Možda će ti druge cure bolje znati odgovoriti...

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Eh draga moja, ni ja nisam vidjela tvoje postove do sada..
> Meni to zvuči kao ok endić, meni je doc jednom rekao da je 8-9 ok, ali nije bio u pitanju dan transfera (doduše, bilo je to u vrijeme ovulacije).
> Možda će ti druge cure bolje znati odgovoriti...


Ma doktor je rekao da je super ali tako je bilo i prvi puta tako da mi ništa ne preosteje nego čekat hehehehe <3

----------


## Hoću bebu

> bubi kako si ti? jel zvao dr kad je transfer?
> 
> hoću bebu puno sreće ti želim! kod koga si radila postupak?


Hay tak sam sad skužila poruku baš se i ne snalazim tu na forumu uvijek tražim gdje ste mi :Smile: 
1.IVF VUK VRHOVEC
2.DR.LUČINGER
3.DR.LUČINGER TO JE ZADNJI JA SE NADAM HEHEHEHEHE  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Evo zvao dr. ,sutra transfer vec isto kao tebi Bubimitka. Si bila na transferu? Je sve proslo u redu? Jesam rekao da cemo zajedno odbrojavati?  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Super sretno m@tt i Bubi i hoću bebu! Svima svima! :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Hoću bebu

Hvala Tikica :Smile: 

Ako netko treba kakve informacije vezeane za Ivf centar neka pita...

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Evo zvao dr. ,sutra transfer vec isto kao tebi Bubimitka. Si bila na transferu? Je sve proslo u redu? Jesam rekao da cemo zajedno odbrojavati?


Danas obavili transfer. Betu vadim 24.03. Kad bih to mogla prespavati  :Smile: 
Prvo je napisao 23.03., ali pošto Osječki lab jedini u Hrvatskoj (tko bi to rekao  :Smile:   )radi subotom ipak vadim 24.
Vratili smo 2 mrvice (tako smo odlučili MM i ja)..


Tikica stvarno iskreno jedva čekam da i za tebe opet počne odbrojavanje  :Smile:

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Danas obavili transfer. Betu vadim 24.03. Kad bih to mogla prespavati 
> Prvo je napisao 23.03., ali pošto Osječki lab jedini u Hrvatskoj (tko bi to rekao   )radi subotom ipak vadim 24.
> Vratili smo 2 mrvice (tako smo odlučili MM i ja)..
> 
> 
> Tikica stvarno iskreno jedva čekam da i za tebe opet počne odbrojavanje



Želim ti veliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Danas obavili transfer. Betu vadim 24.03. Kad bih to mogla prespavati 
> Prvo je napisao 23.03., ali pošto Osječki lab jedini u Hrvatskoj (tko bi to rekao   )radi subotom ipak vadim 24.
> Vratili smo 2 mrvice (tako smo odlučili MM i ja)..
> 
> 
> Tikica stvarno iskreno jedva čekam da i za tebe opet počne odbrojavanje


Sretno draga, da, treba se strpiti sad gotovo do kraja mjeseca. Isto  čeka i nas od sutra. Isto vraćamo 2 mrvice ako su se obje oplodile naravno.  :Smile:

----------


## santana

Osiječki laboratorij radi BETU I NEDJELJOM!!!Za one kojima treba!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Osiječki laboratorij radi BETU I NEDJELJOM!!!Za one kojima treba!!!


He he, hvala na info. Ajd da i kod nas ima nešto pametno  :Smile: 
Ma koja nedjelja, odoh ja još u petak..  :Smile:

----------


## Hoću bebu

Cure evo ako kome pomaže,doktor L. kaže da je jako bitno da je trbuh napuhnut od ispod cica do dole jajnika i da je to najveći znak trudnoće i da zato daje sve 3 inekcije poslije transfera da pospješi trudnoću :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt kako je bilo, jesu se obje oplodile?

----------


## M@tt

Curke hvala vam svima na lijepim zeljama!! 

Evo vracene nam dvije mrvice.  :Smile:  biologica rekla da su odlicne! 

Sad ono najteze opet... Iscekivanje...

----------


## lola32

Sretno M@tt!!!!

----------


## Sonja29

M@tt, Bubimitka sretno i vibram da nam javite radosne vijesti!

----------


## tikica78

m@tt samo da vam poželim puno sreće, rekla sam ti da je ovo vaša sudbina i znam da ćete nam uskoro objaviti veliku betu! :Love:

----------


## miba

M@tt i Bubimitka sretno i vama i vašim mrvicama! :Yes:

----------


## aslan

> Curke hvala vam svima na lijepim zeljama!! 
> 
> Evo vracene nam dvije mrvice.  biologica rekla da su odlicne! 
> 
> Sad ono najteze opet... Iscekivanje...


Matt to ce biti dvije mrvice!  :Smile:  
Mislim na vas i molim za ogromnu beturinu!!!

----------


## M@tt

Cure hvala vam svima na lijepim željama. Najbolje ste...  :Heart:

----------


## pongo

zanima me da li netko zna ako se ide u privatnog doktora za potp.oplodnju imam li kakvih prava od hzzo-a za povrat troškova

----------


## tikica78

m@tt kako je ženica?

----------


## nati

M@tt želim da i vas iznenadi beta kao što je i mene..To je sad to vidjet ćeš...

----------


## M@tt

> m@tt kako je ženica?


A dobro je, odmara i uživa.   :Smile:   Upravo sam došao s posla, donio joj ručak i tak to. Lagano ovih dana. Sada pa na kućanske poslove....  :Wink: 





> M@tt želim da i vas iznenadi beta kao što je i mene..To je sad to vidjet ćeš...


Joj da bar nati... Dao bih sve na svijetu da završi tako. 

Hvala vam

----------


## M@tt

Tikica imaš pozdrave od moje supruge.  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

Matt, samo polako.
Ja molim nekog, ako mi može pomoći. Znam da  nije ovo tema ovdje ali očajnim ljudima svašta pomaže. Trudna sam 8 tjedana i imam užasne mučnine, ne povraćam ali sve kaj pojedem imam užasnu mučninu i kiselinu. Probala sam sve od jogurta, čok, mlijeko, banane, jogurti, bademi (fuj), čajevi, đumbir (ajme majko), mentol bomboni, dvopek....ako netko može pomoći sa bilo čim, bila bih zahvalna.

----------


## Sonja29

> Matt, samo polako.
> Ja molim nekog, ako mi može pomoći. Znam da  nije ovo tema ovdje ali očajnim ljudima svašta pomaže. Trudna sam 8 tjedana i imam užasne mučnine, ne povraćam ali sve kaj pojedem imam užasnu mučninu i kiselinu. Probala sam sve od jogurta, čok, mlijeko, banane, jogurti, bademi (fuj), čajevi, đumbir (ajme majko), mentol bomboni, dvopek....ako netko može pomoći sa bilo čim, bila bih zahvalna.


za kiselinu meni pomaže rennie od bayer-a a za mučninu na žalost ništa

----------


## Sonja29

> A dobro je, odmara i uživa.    Upravo sam došao s posla, donio joj ručak i tak to. Lagano ovih dana. Sada pa na kućanske poslove....


Bravo M@tt, neka uživa a ti je i dalje mazi i pazi :Wink:

----------


## tikica78

> Tikica imaš pozdrave od moje supruge.



hvala ti m@tt stalno mislim na vas.. i sigurna sam u vaš uspjeh i sudbinu  :Wink: 

ja ću zvati ovaj tjedan dr.L da ga pitam jel mogu idući mjesec u postupak.. strah me odgovora.. :No:

----------


## M@tt

> hvala ti m@tt stalno mislim na vas.. i sigurna sam u vaš uspjeh i sudbinu 
> 
> ja ću zvati ovaj tjedan dr.L da ga pitam jel mogu idući mjesec u postupak.. strah me odgovora..


Samo ga ti zovi, ja mislim da če te pustiti u postupak. Samo hrabro...

----------


## kiarad

> hvala ti m@tt stalno mislim na vas.. i sigurna sam u vaš uspjeh i sudbinu 
> 
> ja ću zvati ovaj tjedan dr.L da ga pitam jel mogu idući mjesec u postupak.. strah me odgovora..


samo ga zovi....mi cemo svi biti uz tebe i bodriti te!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> samo ga zovi....mi cemo svi biti uz tebe i bodriti te!


Potpisujem ovo, navijamo za tebe  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Najbolji ste, puno vam hvala! :Heart: nazvati cu ga možda vec i sutra ..
Nego Bubi kako si ti? Ništa ne pričaš!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala što pitaš..
A ne znam ni što bih rekla, prehlađena sam pa kašljem i šmrckam po cijele dane..
Stomak (jajnici) me tu i tamo bocnu, ništa posebno...
Jedino što se osjećam nekako puna zraka koji mi samo kruži po utrobi i pravi lagane grčeve.. Ne znam ni kako bi ih opisala...
Baš sam čitala kako M@tt svojoj dragoj nosi ručak, ja sam dobila na dan transfera i dan poslije na gotovo a od jučer kuham i muvam se normalno po kući, onako laganini pa sad baš kopam po netu koliko mi je to pametno..

----------


## Sonja29

> Hvala što pitaš..
> A ne znam ni što bih rekla, prehlađena sam pa kašljem i šmrckam po cijele dane..
> Stomak (jajnici) me tu i tamo bocnu, ništa posebno...
> Jedino što se osjećam nekako puna zraka koji mi samo kruži po utrobi i pravi lagane grčeve.. Ne znam ni kako bi ih opisala...
> Baš sam čitala kako M@tt svojoj dragoj nosi ručak, ja sam dobila na dan transfera i dan poslije na gotovo a od jučer kuham i muvam se normalno po kući, onako laganini pa sad baš kopam po netu koliko mi je to pametno..


draga ja sam to radila cijelo vrijeme a i svih ovih 15 tt :Smile:  MM je dobrica ali izgleda da su rijetki M-ovi kao M@tt  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sonja hvala ti na ohrabrenju, nadam se da to laganini tumaranje po kući ne škodi, baš naprotiv pogoduje boljoj cirkulaciji, samim time i implantaciji...
Ma i MM je dobrica i dobila bih ja ručak svaki dan samo da poželim, ali jednostavno po prirodi nisam taj tip, zato i radim sve sama po kući..

----------


## M@tt

> draga ja sam to radila cijelo vrijeme a i svih ovih 15 tt MM je dobrica ali izgleda da su rijetki M-ovi kao M@tt


 :Grin:  Hvala   :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------


## BHany

jutros sam spojila sam na ovu temu 
pa da ne promakne post (visoko je gore, a vi ko na kavici  :Nope: )...



> zanima me da li netko zna ako se ide u privatnog doktora za potp.oplodnju imam li kakvih prava od hzzo-a za povrat troškova


ne, nemaš pravo na povrat
smatra se da naše državne klinike mogu osigurati liječenje

jedino ako privatna klinika ima ugovor s HZZO-om i ako si dobila termin preko HZZO-a

jedine privatne klinike koji (za sad/još uvijek) imaju ugovore su CITO u Splitu i IVF u Zagrebu

to se, mislim, dugo čeka
 (cure/dečki na ovom topicu će to znati bolje od mene)

----------


## Darkica

Ja sam išla privatno kod dr Lučingera u IVF centar i nisam imala, to jest nemam prava za naknadu troškova od strane HZZO-a budući da postupak MPO mogu obaviti i u svome gradu, u KBC-u. Od privatnika, ugovor s HZZO-om su imali IVF poliklinka u Zg i Cito u Splitu, ali ne znam imaju li još uvijek odnosno koliko će dugo još imati...ali, i duge su liste čekanja da dobiješ postupak na teret HZZO-a u tim ustanovama.

----------


## drizl

ja sam išla u Beta Plus, Novi Zagreb i nemam pravo na naknadu troškova. Al doktorica i sestre su stvarno jako ljubazne (čak sam jednu od sestara držala za ruku prilikom aspiracije js) i toplo preporučam. A za plačanje se možete sve dogovoriti, čak nisu ni toliko skupi.

----------


## applepie

cure ima li tko kakva iskustva s poliklinikom Škvorc u Samoboru? oni su navodno među prvima dobili licencu za mpo

----------


## Bubimitka81

> cure ima li tko kakva iskustva s poliklinikom Škvorc u Samoboru? oni su navodno među prvima dobili licencu za mpo


Osobno nemam, ali prijateljica je bila tamo prije 2-3 god. i nije baš bila oduševljena, nisam baš shvatila zašto..
A i čini mi se da ovdje baš i nema cura koje su išle tamo.. Neka me netko slobodno ispravi ako griješim..

----------


## kiarad

> cure ima li tko kakva iskustva s poliklinikom Škvorc u Samoboru? oni su navodno među prvima dobili licencu za mpo


ak mene pitas, bjezi sto dalje. oni imaju super biloge ali problem je sto doktor ne pogodi terapiju.meni je doktor super, ali fakat za mpo nije. ak ti trebaju detalji pitaj me na pp.

----------


## Bubimitka81

> ja ću zvati ovaj tjedan dr.L da ga pitam jel mogu idući mjesec u postupak.. strah me odgovora..


Tikica jesi ga zvala?!?!

----------


## ivica_k

> cure ima li tko kakva iskustva s poliklinikom Škvorc u Samoboru? oni su navodno među prvima dobili licencu za mpo


prvi postupak smo radili kod njih 01/2009, neiskusni mi, neiskusan dr - završilo bez transfera

----------


## tikica78

> Tikica jesi ga zvala?!?!


hej mila moja.. jesam... rekao mi je da dođem na pregled u srijedu ! tako sam happy.. ako bude sve ok krećem u travnju sa idućom mengom! :Very Happy: 

kako si ti?

----------


## kiarad

> hej mila moja.. jesam... rekao mi je da dođem na pregled u srijedu ! tako sam happy.. ako bude sve ok krećem u travnju sa idućom mengom!
> 
> kako si ti?


JUPI!!!!! Znači bit ćeš nam opet u Zagrebu. Super. Ja hoću na kavu.

----------


## mare41

Cure, ako je sutra ko za druženje- pogledajte ovdje: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/72148-n...ati-na-Bundeku

----------


## M@tt

> hej mila moja.. jesam... rekao mi je da dođem na pregled u srijedu ! tako sam happy.. ako bude sve ok krećem u travnju sa idućom mengom!
> 
> kako si ti?


Jeeeeeeeeeeeeej   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Bravooooooooooo  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> hej mila moja.. jesam... rekao mi je da dođem na pregled u srijedu ! tako sam happy.. ako bude sve ok krećem u travnju sa idućom mengom!
> 
> kako si ti?


Jupiiiii, baš se veselim, stiglo je opet tvoje vrijeme... Nadam se zadnji put  :Smile: )
Držimo fige da sve bude ok  :Smile: 
Ja sam ok, kao da ništa nije ni bilo  :Smile:

----------


## kruca

> Kruca,
> Nemoj se bedirati..meni se cini da je tvoj slucaj ipak bolji nego moj,ako nista imas bolji amh. Osim toga i naizgled slicne situacije,u praksi se mogu pokazat drugacije...
> Znam da si prestrasena..i ja sam bila...ali sam se odlucila borit s ovo malo jada sta mi je ostalo...pa mozda..ko zna..
> 
> Nije on mene odbio,da sam ja inzistirala..ili izrekla zelju..vjeovatno bi mi " dopustio" da pokusamo.
> Naime kad sam mu rekla rezultat,on mi je bez okolisanja rekao da bi za mene bila najbolja donacija,nije on bio neuljudan,dapace bio je cak i topao..ali za mene u tom trenutku je to bilo previse..netom u  dvi minute sam dobila nalaz sokantnog amh,i preporuku za donaciju j.s......ja sam mu se zahvalila i zavrsila razgovor...i na tome je ostalo sta se tice njega...
> Nazovi ga,znas..kako je..u zivotu ti mozda imas dobra iskustva s nekim ljudima,a neko drugi ne...
> U svakom slucaju probaj sve..da ti ne bude zao...
> Ovo je moj slucaj..a tvoj mozda bude skroz drugaciji..
> ...


Shadow2...bila sam kod dr., oduševio me, i mene i MM  :Smile:  Pogledao je sve nalaze i postupke do sada, pogledao antralce i rekao da nije sjajno, ali da nije nemoguće. AMH samo znači da ima još malo, ali ako je sve drugo ok da se i sa to malo može nešto napraviti, jer za trudnoću je potreban samo jedan embrij, vrlo jednostavno  :Smile:  Rekao je da je dobro što su mi FSH i LH normalni, jer da je FSH 15,20 da bi mi onda rekao da možemo pokušati, ali da su šanse male. Još je spomenuo da ima nekoliko trudnoća sa niskim AMH, čak i nižim nego moj (najniži što je spominjao je 1,5). U sljedećem ciklusu na postupak, kad pogleda stanje odlučuje o stimulaciji. Meni je ovo totalno drugačiji pristup od svega što sam do sada prošla i ako ništa psihički mi je puno, puno lakše. A dalje...šta bude bude, al neću si moći predbacivati da nisam baš sve pokušala. 
Ja da sam na tvom mjestu, ja bih još jednom otišla do njega sa svim nalazima i porazgovarala o svemu....nemaš što izgubiti. Meni sve to kod tebe liči na neki nesporazum, ja sam dobila dojam da se i on bori skupa s nama, pa makar bila i još jedna jedina stanica!  Čim je spomenuo trudnoću sa AMH 1,5 odmah sam se sjetila tebe...moraš ići, ona je uspjela, možda ćeš isto tako i ti i ja!

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> Matt, samo polako.
> Ja molim nekog, ako mi može pomoći. Znam da  nije ovo tema ovdje ali očajnim ljudima svašta pomaže. Trudna sam 8 tjedana i imam užasne mučnine, ne povraćam ali sve kaj pojedem imam užasnu mučninu i kiselinu. Probala sam sve od jogurta, čok, mlijeko, banane, jogurti, bademi (fuj), čajevi, đumbir (ajme majko), mentol bomboni, dvopek....ako netko može pomoći sa bilo čim, bila bih zahvalna.


nekada davno procitala da treba cuclati kosticu od masline ili sljive, mozda nije neki savjet ali probaj
caj od dumbira inace pijem i prefini mi je, ali o ukusima se na raspravlja, mozda predugo drzis dumbir pa ti je preljut, a inace dumbir mozes naribati u cijedeni sok od narance, no medutim ako ti je okus dumbira fuj onda nema bas pomoci

----------


## tikica78

:Smile: M@tt , Bubi Kiarad hvala vam puno.. U srijedu idem ali imam avion u 14h idem na poslovni put pa cu prije toga skočiti m pregled , držite mi palceve da sve bude dobro i da dr.L kaze da mogu u postupak!

A ja dotad molim za vas cekalice bete i našu trudnicu Kiarad.. :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Tikica, a odkud si ti ako slobodno pitam? Mozes mi i na PM odgovoriti ako hoces...

----------


## kiarad

> nekada davno procitala da treba cuclati kosticu od masline ili sljive, mozda nije neki savjet ali probaj
> caj od dumbira inace pijem i prefini mi je, ali o ukusima se na raspravlja, mozda predugo drzis dumbir pa ti je preljut, a inace dumbir mozes naribati u cijedeni sok od narance, no medutim ako ti je okus dumbira fuj onda nema bas pomoci


Hvala, ocito da drzim predugo jer mi je ljut, al kak s enista u taj dumbir ne kuzim, nema pomoci.

----------


## kiarad

> M@tt , Bubi Kiarad hvala vam puno.. U srijedu idem ali imam avion u 14h idem na poslovni put pa cu prije toga skočiti m pregled , držite mi palceve da sve bude dobro i da dr.L kaze da mogu u postupak!
> 
> A ja dotad molim za vas cekalice bete i našu trudnicu Kiarad..


thanx, drzimo fige i palceve i sve kaj treba.

----------


## superx

> ja sam išla u Beta Plus, Novi Zagreb i nemam pravo na naknadu troškova. Al doktorica i sestre su stvarno jako ljubazne (čak sam jednu od sestara držala za ruku prilikom aspiracije js) i toplo preporučam. A za plačanje se možete sve dogovoriti, čak nisu ni toliko skupi.


 :Naklon:  za dr. Dmitrović i njezin tim!!!!!

----------


## 1977

> 1977, bome ima malo pacijentica ovdje na forumu koji su kod Kurjaka išli na liječenje, naprosto zbog toga što je već 2002. bilo jasno da nešto nije u redu tamo. Žao mi je što si upala u loše ruke. Kako to da si tako mlada uopće išla kod Kurjaka pred 10 godina, a tek lani na ICSI? Možda previše pitam, slobodno zanemari ako sam preznatiželjna, ali nisam nikad još na forumu komunicirala s nekim tko je bio kod Kurjaka na liječenju/pregledima.


Završio je jučer 2.ICSI, rezultat: 14 dnt beta je 140,30, 16 dnt ( jučer ) beta je 45. Sada nažalost i vjerujem u sve kaj ste napisale jer je scenarij indentičan kod svih očigledno.

----------


## Inesz

1977,
žao mi je  :Sad: 
vibram od srca da sljedeći postupak bude uspješan. sretno!
koliko je vremena prošlo između davanja injekcije bhcg i vađenja bete?

----------


## tikica78

> Tikica, a odkud si ti ako slobodno pitam? Mozes mi i na PM odgovoriti ako hoces...


Iz Osijeka..

----------


## Sonja29

tikice morrat će pasti jedna kavica kad budem dolazila u Slavoniju :Smile:

----------


## 1977

> 1977,
> žao mi je 
> vibram od srca da sljedeći postupak bude uspješan. sretno!
> koliko je vremena prošlo između davanja injekcije bhcg i vađenja bete?


12.03. sam dobila injekcije ( barem koje pišu na računu) Progesteron 250, Choragon 1500IJ, Dexametason 4mg i Spasmex 1 amp., a beta vađenje 14.03. je 140,30

----------


## mare41

1977, žao mi je jako :Sad: , Inesz te to pitala jer treba barem 5 dana da se Choragon (booster, HCG) izluči iz organizma, niko drugi ne vadi betu 2 dana nakon Choragon, nemoj nam zamjeriti na upozorenjima, al zaista svi svakom želimo samo najbolje!

----------


## Inesz

*1977*,
ti sigurno znaš a je choragon humani kroionski gonadotopin (hcg).
ova beta od 140 bi mogla biti razultat injekcije choragona,(ne mora biti od choragona ipak),  teško je reći jer je farmakokinetika svih gonadotropina pa tako i hcg vrlo složena, malo je dostupnih istraživanja, individualno ovisi o tjelesnoj građi žene, načinu primjene...
zato je dobro je napaviti veći razmak između injekcije hcg-a i vađenja krvi za analizu bhcg-a kako bi se izbjegli lažno pozitivni nalazi.
MPO dr koji ti je radio postupak IVF-a trebao te je na to upozoriti. držim nepoštenim dovoditi pacijetice u zabludu i uskraćivati im sve potrebne informacije.

----------


## Hoću bebu

CURE POMAŽITE!
Danas mi je 12 dpt i iznad trbuha tj ispod cica sam se dosta napuhala ali normalno dišem i idem na wc malo češće i mislim da zato nije hs...da li je imala koja tak neš?zabrinuta sam

----------


## Sonja29

> CURE POMAŽITE!
> Danas mi je 12 dpt i iznad trbuha tj ispod cica sam se dosta napuhala ali normalno dišem i idem na wc malo češće i mislim da zato nije hs...da li je imala koja tak neš?zabrinuta sam


Nebi trebala biti ali pokušaj što više mirovati i piti dosta tekućine(meni je pomogao iso sport).U zadnjem postupku sam imala hs,užasno sam bila napuhana,otežano mokrila i jako bolno.Ako ti se pogorša obvezno se javi dr. Sretno i želim ti veliku betu za dva dana!

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ma zvala sam Lučija i kaže on meni super a meni baš ne izgleda super...a zašto se to dodgadja? :Sad: hvala

----------


## spodoba

> 12.03. sam dobila injekcije ( barem koje pišu na računu) Progesteron 250, Choragon 1500IJ, Dexametason 4mg i Spasmex 1 amp., a beta vađenje 14.03. je 140,30


koji te biser salje dva dana nakon stoperice na vadjenje bete?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

evo grafikona koji pokazuje koliko HCG-a zena obicno ima u tijelu nakon odredjenog vremena. mada to ovisi i o konstituciji/kilazi koliko citam. 
ja sam u zadnjem postupku imala nekoliko bostera, zadnji brevactid 1500IE spricano koliko se sjecam na 8-9dpo. pisala test pet dana nakon brevactida i vidjela se lagana sjena. da bi crta dan kasnije bila jos tanja..eto, uglavnom je i to pisanje bilo prerano..

----------


## kiarad

> Ma zvala sam Lučija i kaže on meni super a meni baš ne izgleda super...a zašto se to dodgadja?hvala


ak je hiper onda su bolovi nepodnosljivi. pij puno tekucine, i meni je pomogao iso sport i probaj mirovat jer jajnici su uvecani od stimulacije i hiper samo to sve vise pogorsa. sretno!!!!! u principu svi mi koji smo ostali trudni bili smo napuhani.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ma ništa me ne boli,malo kao da sam teže disala ali danas je ok...jedino što sam se jako uplašila a jesam napuhana sam,samo prdim,bradavice me bole nenormalno a nadam se da je zadnji...nemrem ovo me ubija :Sad:

----------


## sokica

Evo i mene nakon duze vremena, kako vidite u potpisu svasta nesto se desavalo, beta je rasla, pa je padala, oplakali smo sve i odlucili krenuti dalje i kako dr rece, ajd jos jedna beta 23. dnt i onda šok. Teta u labosu mi je dala nalaz sa osmjehom (nadala sam se da je manja od 100, da izbjegnem kiretažu), a ono 3584.1
Kaze dr hitno na UZV da nije vanmaternicna. mm i ja smo prezivjeli najduzih sat vremena u zivotu dok smo cekali dr, a ono u kavumu, vidi se uredna gestacijska vreća sa žumanjčanom vrećicom. Čudo...  Još smo u šoku i ne možemo vjerovati... ali eto čuda se zaista događaju

----------


## M@tt

> Evo i mene nakon duze vremena, kako vidite u potpisu svasta nesto se desavalo, beta je rasla, pa je padala, oplakali smo sve i odlucili krenuti dalje i kako dr rece, ajd jos jedna beta 23. dnt i onda šok. Teta u labosu mi je dala nalaz sa osmjehom (nadala sam se da je manja od 100, da izbjegnem kiretažu), a ono 3584.1
> Kaze dr hitno na UZV da nije vanmaternicna. mm i ja smo prezivjeli najduzih sat vremena u zivotu dok smo cekali dr, a ono u kavumu, vidi se uredna gestacijska vreća sa žumanjčanom vrećicom. Čudo...  Još smo u šoku i ne možemo vjerovati... ali eto čuda se zaista događaju


Eto dokaz da su cuda moguca!!! Cestitam sokica...

----------


## kiarad

> Evo i mene nakon duze vremena, kako vidite u potpisu svasta nesto se desavalo, beta je rasla, pa je padala, oplakali smo sve i odlucili krenuti dalje i kako dr rece, ajd jos jedna beta 23. dnt i onda šok. Teta u labosu mi je dala nalaz sa osmjehom (nadala sam se da je manja od 100, da izbjegnem kiretažu), a ono 3584.1
> Kaze dr hitno na UZV da nije vanmaternicna. mm i ja smo prezivjeli najduzih sat vremena u zivotu dok smo cekali dr, a ono u kavumu, vidi se uredna gestacijska vreća sa žumanjčanom vrećicom. Čudo...  Još smo u šoku i ne možemo vjerovati... ali eto čuda se zaista događaju


Draga sokica, bas mi je drago. samo ja bi te pitala koliko su ti vratili na transferu? meni to smrdi na viseplodnu trudnocu pa onda ostao samo jedan. jel moguce?

----------


## sokica

> Draga sokica, bas mi je drago. samo ja bi te pitala koliko su ti vratili na transferu? meni to smrdi na viseplodnu trudnocu pa onda ostao samo jedan. jel moguce?


Vratili su mi tri, s time da su dva bila odlicna, a jedan nikakav, kaze dr L da ga je vratio da pomogne ovima dvojima... I dr L misli da je bila viseplodna, pa je jedan počeo odumirati, ali i dalje mi je čudan pad, pa onda tako nagli porast... ali nema veze, bitno da je mrvica tu i da se nastavi dalje razvijati  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Sonja kavicu pada kako ne! :Very Happy: 

Sokica..kakva priča?? Ne mogu vjerovati..ali jako mi je drago da je tako sretan kraj! Želim ti jos puno puno sreće i da zagrlis svoje dijete..

----------


## 1977

> *1977*,
> ti sigurno znaš a je choragon humani kroionski gonadotopin (hcg).
> ova beta od 140 bi mogla biti razultat injekcije choragona,(ne mora biti od choragona ipak),  teško je reći jer je farmakokinetika svih gonadotropina pa tako i hcg vrlo složena, malo je dostupnih istraživanja, individualno ovisi o tjelesnoj građi žene, načinu primjene...
> zato je dobro je napaviti veći razmak između injekcije hcg-a i vađenja krvi za analizu bhcg-a kako bi se izbjegli lažno pozitivni nalazi.
> MPO dr koji ti je radio postupak IVF-a trebao te je na to upozoriti. držim nepoštenim dovoditi pacijetice u zabludu i uskraćivati im sve potrebne informacije.


Dao je prof P. meni hrpu inekcija, 01.03. na transferu, 03.03., 07.03. i posljednje 12.03.
14.03. kada mi je nalaz bio 140,30 izvadila sam samovoljno i TSH koji je skočio na 10,77. Jučer me nazvao na mob i tvrdi da mi je TSH uništio pravu trudnoću i da zna da je bila prava jer je TSH toliki. A TSH raste on estrofema koje sam pila 2x2mg mjesec dana.
2,61 mi je bio TSH  :Klap:  u 12/2012.

----------


## tonili

> Dao je prof P. meni hrpu inekcija, 01.03. na transferu, 03.03., 07.03. i posljednje 12.03.
> 14.03. kada mi je nalaz bio 140,30 izvadila sam samovoljno i TSH koji je skočio na 10,77. Jučer me nazvao na mob i tvrdi da mi je TSH uništio pravu trudnoću i da zna da je bila prava jer je TSH toliki. A TSH raste on estrofema koje sam pila 2x2mg mjesec dana.
> 2,61 mi je bio TSH  u 12/2012.


Nisam još čula da je povišeni TSH pokazatelj prave ili krive ili ikakve trudnoće. Neka se javi netko pametniji, al mislim da je to, da prostiš, čista glupost.

----------


## Gabi25

tonili potpisujem te, takvu glupost još nisam čula

----------


## thinkpink

> Dao je prof P. meni hrpu inekcija, 01.03. na transferu, 03.03., 07.03. i posljednje 12.03.
> 14.03. kada mi je nalaz bio 140,30 izvadila sam samovoljno i TSH koji je skočio na 10,77. Jučer me nazvao na mob i tvrdi da mi je TSH uništio pravu trudnoću i da zna da je bila prava jer je TSH toliki. A TSH raste on estrofema koje sam pila 2x2mg mjesec dana.
> 2,61 mi je bio TSH  u 12/2012.


gle, ovo mi je zanimljiva teorija, jer se ja godinama lječim od hipotieroze i uzimam euthyrox. e sad, nalaz je uvijek uredan, TSH bude oko 2-3, stvarno redovno kontroliram već 5 godina. jedine velike oscilacije su bile u dva navrata kada mi je u cca dva tjedna tsh skočio na 15 i više. u oba slučaja sam bila trudna, prvi put sam imala spontani u 9-tom tjednu, drugi put je bila biokemijska i tsh je od 2 skočio na 15 od transfera do bete, dakle u jako kratkom roku.

meni je endokrinolog rekao da moje tijelo prepoznaje trudnoću kao opasnost i da zato isti čas štitnjača reagira na ovaj način. ja sada vrlo dobro znam prepoznati usporeni rad štitnjače /a ne kao u prvoj trudnoći/ kada su me uvjeravali da je normalno da trudnica spava 20 sati dnevno i da joj se nakon toga spava.

sada sam trudna 18 tjedana. začela sam ivf-om kada je tsh bio viši od 3 iako neki ginekolozi ne primaju sa takvim nalazom u postupak /navodno/. moj mpo-vac se na to nije obazirao. negdje prije cca mjesec dana sam opet dobila nagli napad spavanja i strašnog umora, odmah izvadila krv i naravno da je tsh bio već 7. digli mi dozu za 25 mikrograma i sad sam kao avion. svaki mjesec moram vaditi hormone štitnjače i ići na pregled u bolnicu. baš ovaj tjedan idem, pa mogu javiti kakvi su nalazi, ali sam uvjerena da su dobri, jer ne osjećam nikakve tegobe. 

zašto si uzimala estrofem? čitam nuspojave i nigdje ne piše da ubrzava rad štitnjače? jel' imaš inače neku dijagnozu štitnjače? uzimaš li lijekove za štitnjaču?

----------


## 1977

> 1977, žao mi je jako, Inesz te to pitala jer treba barem 5 dana da se Choragon (booster, HCG) izluči iz organizma, niko drugi ne vadi betu 2 dana nakon Choragon, nemoj nam zamjeriti na upozorenjima, al zaista svi svakom želimo samo najbolje!


najsmješnije u cijeloj priči je to da me poslao da sljedeći dan izvadim betu obavezno, ali ja sam REKLA DA NEĆU i otišla nakon 2 dana a njemu sam rekla da ću za 4 dana u ovaj petak.

----------


## thinkpink

> Nisam još čula da je povišeni TSH pokazatelj prave ili krive ili ikakve trudnoće. Neka se javi netko pametniji, al mislim da je to, da prostiš, čista glupost.


nije pokazatelj trudnoće, ali je u mom slučaju odmah bio pokazatelj neuspješne trudnoće i tako dva puta. uvjerena sam da nije slučajanost.

----------


## thinkpink

na kraju vidim da je puno bolji moj socijalni mpo-vac koji nas šalje na vađenje beta 18-20 dana nakon transfera kad smo sve već lude od čekanja /naravno u međuvremenu se ne uzima ništa osim progesterona/. onda je stvarno ili jesi ili nisi, nema dileme.

----------


## frka

moguće je da TSH podivlja u trudnoći (kako se vidi iz primjera thinkpink), ali reći da je to bila "prava" trudnoća jer se TSH povisio zbilja je glupost. pa mogao se povisiti i zbog boostera jer se tijelo tada "ponaša" kao da je došlo do trudnoće, kao i zbog milijun drugih razloga...
1977, žao mi je zbog ovakvog ishoda - savjetujem ti da se prebaciš kod nekoga tko se bavi isključivo MPO-om... i da u sljedećem postupku popratiš TSH nakon transfera i sukladno tome prilagodiš dozu lijekova...

----------


## thinkpink

> moguće je da TSH podivlja u trudnoći (kako se vidi iz primjera thinkpink), ali reći da je to bila "prava" trudnoća jer se TSH povisio zbilja je glupost. pa mogao se povisiti i zbog boostera jer se tijelo tada "ponaša" kao da je došlo do trudnoće, kao i zbog milijun drugih razloga...
> 1977, žao mi je zbog ovakvog ishoda - savjetujem ti da se prebaciš kod nekoga tko se bavi isključivo MPO-om... i da u sljedećem postupku popratiš TSH nakon transfera i sukladno tome prilagodiš dozu lijekova...


moja preporuka je svakako "pogledati" tsh prije samog postupka i onda nakon postupka, recimo nakon vađenja bete...eto, da sam to znala kada sam kretala u cijelu ovu priču možda je moglo i drugačije, ne znam....ali možda nekome pomogne moje iskustvo.

----------


## 1977

> gle, ovo mi je zanimljiva teorija, jer se ja godinama lječim od hipotieroze i uzimam euthyrox. e sad, nalaz je uvijek uredan, TSH bude oko 2-3, stvarno redovno kontroliram već 5 godina. jedine velike oscilacije su bile u dva navrata kada mi je u cca dva tjedna tsh skočio na 15 i više. u oba slučaja sam bila trudna, prvi put sam imala spontani u 9-tom tjednu, drugi put je bila biokemijska i tsh je od 2 skočio na 15 od transfera do bete, dakle u jako kratkom roku.
> 
> meni je endokrinolog rekao da moje tijelo prepoznaje trudnoću kao opasnost i da zato isti čas štitnjača reagira na ovaj način. ja sada vrlo dobro znam prepoznati usporeni rad štitnjače /a ne kao u prvoj trudnoći/ kada su me uvjeravali da je normalno da trudnica spava 20 sati dnevno i da joj se nakon toga spava.
> 
> sada sam trudna 18 tjedana. začela sam ivf-om kada je tsh bio viši od 3 iako neki ginekolozi ne primaju sa takvim nalazom u postupak /navodno/. moj mpo-vac se na to nije obazirao. negdje prije cca mjesec dana sam opet dobila nagli napad spavanja i strašnog umora, odmah izvadila krv i naravno da je tsh bio već 7. digli mi dozu za 25 mikrograma i sad sam kao avion. svaki mjesec moram vaditi hormone štitnjače i ići na pregled u bolnicu. baš ovaj tjedan idem, pa mogu javiti kakvi su nalazi, ali sam uvjerena da su dobri, jer ne osjećam nikakve tegobe. 
> 
> zašto si uzimala estrofem? čitam nuspojave i nigdje ne piše da ubrzava rad štitnjače? jel' imaš inače neku dijagnozu štitnjače? uzimaš li lijekove za štitnjaču?


Estrofem zbog ET od zamrznutih jajnih stanica jer za to treba "navodno deblja stijenka", nemam s tim hormonom nikakvih problema inače, imam hashimoto, dakle uzimam 50 mg eutyroxa 2 godine i TSH se vrti oko 4, sa 75 mg je na 2,6 TSH, hormoni štitnjače su oduvijek OK ali me antitijela ganjaju. Sestra ima istu dijagnozu i troje djece zanijela prirodno. I ja sam jednom zanijela prirodno ali je bila vanmaternična. Na netu ima par postova koje dovode uzimanje kontracepcije i estrogena u direktan suodnos rasta TSH-a. Potpuno sam zdrava, idem na to jer nemam jajovode. TSH uvijek skoči trudnicama negdje do 3.mjeseca i onda se iznormalizira i to ne smeta ljudima koji nemaju problema s štitnjačom inače, problem je što bi meni skočio na 30 sljedećih 15 dana a to rezultira spontanim, što znači da kada mi zatrudnimo trebamo povećavati dozu( po 25 mg ) konstantno i kontrolirati TSHda bi se trudnoća održala, i to bi MPO stručnjak trebao znati pa me slati na vađenje TSH svakih 7 dana u postupku, a i prije ako mi daje estrofem, a ne da ja izgubim 2 ICSI postupka jer imam hashimoto a da me on zakine za krucijalne informacije koje kopam po netu i samoinicijativno vadim TSH uz betu. Ako idem najskupljem MPO specijalisti u Hrvatskoj, trebao bi mi u 2 postupka barem jednom reći da donesem nalaz TSH i znati činjenicu da raste odmah čim se krene primati trudnoća jer ju organizam odbacuje, ja mogu biti nepismena i retardirana osoba koja plaća svog privatnog liječnika i ne trebam to znati. Sada znam. Sama sam naučila na njegovim neprofesionalnim propustima, mogao je sve isto raditi još 5 postupka s istim ishodom. U prvi postupak me uzeo dok je TSH bio 4,5. Eto, ni to nisam znala da se ne radi baš. I tada je bila anembrionalna, valjda mi je TSH bio 20.

----------


## thinkpink

> Estrofem zbog ET od zamrznutih jajnih stanica jer za to treba "navodno deblja stijenka", nemam s tim hormonom nikakvih problema inače, imam hashimoto, dakle uzimam 50 mg eutyroxa 2 godine i TSH se vrti oko 4, sa 75 mg je na 2,6 TSH, hormoni štitnjače su oduvijek OK ali me antitijela ganjaju. Sestra ima istu dijagnozu i troje djece zanijela prirodno. I ja sam jednom zanijela prirodno ali je bila vanmaternična. Na netu ima par postova koje dovode uzimanje kontracepcije i estrogena u direktan suodnos rasta TSH-a. Potpuno sam zdrava, idem na to jer nemam jajovode. TSH uvijek skoči trudnicama negdje do 3.mjeseca i onda se iznormalizira i to ne smeta ljudima koji nemaju problema s štitnjačom inače, problem je što bi meni skočio na 30 sljedećih 15 dana a to rezultira spontanim, što znači da kada mi zatrudnimo trebamo povećavati dozu( po 25 mg ) konstantno i kontrolirati TSHda bi se trudnoća održala, i to bi MPO stručnjak trebao znati pa me slati na vađenje TSH svakih 7 dana u postupku, a i prije ako mi daje estrofem, a ne da ja izgubim 2 ICSI postupka jer imam hashimoto a da me on zakine za krucijalne informacije koje kopam po netu i samoinicijativno vadim TSH uz betu. Ako idem najskupljem MPO specijalisti u Hrvatskoj, trebao bi mi u 2 postupka barem jednom reći da donesem nalaz TSH i znati činjenicu da raste odmah čim se krene primati trudnoća jer ju organizam odbacuje, ja mogu biti nepismena i retardirana osoba koja plaća svog privatnog liječnika i ne trebam to znati. Sada znam. Sama sam naučila na njegovim neprofesionalnim propustima, mogao je sve isto raditi još 5 postupka s istim ishodom. U prvi postupak me uzeo dok je TSH bio 4,5. Eto, ni to nisam znala da se ne radi baš. I tada je bila anembrionalna, valjda mi je TSH bio 20.



jako mi je žao radi tvog iskustva. ali i iz moga možeš vidjeti da puno stvari nažalost moramo sami otkrivati. jedina ogromna razlika između mog i tvog iskustva je što si ti sve to skupa strašno puno platila i normalno je da čovjek očekuje ipak malo drugačiji tretman nego da je u socijalnoj bolnici.

----------


## mare41

1977, ja i drugi koji ti pišemo-prenosimo vlastita iskustva (nismo studirali isti faks ko oni :Smile: ), al znamo kako rade klinike u HR i vani, NIKO ne radi ovo što je tebi (i drugima) radio dr Podobnik! Ok, sekundarni ICSI s estrofemom-pretpostavljem da nisi imala prirodni folikul na 4 mg estrofema, al ovo dalje-ne pratit TSH pa se vadit na njega i ovo s vađenjem beta HCG drugi dan nakon Choragona??????? Da li si nastavila s dexametazonom? Progesteron je bio injekcija u ulju?, al nakon toga išli su utrići? Za svoje dobro-odi negdje drugdje, ko što i drugi pišu!

----------


## frka

1977, ako ti se TSH s 50mg vrti oko 4, moraš povećati dozu - optimalan TSH za ulazak u postupak i postizanje trudnoće je oko 2!

----------


## 1977

> 1977, ja i drugi koji ti pišemo-prenosimo vlastita iskustva (nismo studirali isti faks ko oni), al znamo kako rade klinike u HR i vani, NIKO ne radi ovo što je tebi (i drugima) radio dr Podobnik! Ok, sekundarni ICSI s estrofemom-pretpostavljem da nisi imala prirodni folikul na 4 mg estrofema, al ovo dalje-ne pratit TSH pa se vadit na njega i ovo s vađenjem beta HCG drugi dan nakon Choragona??????? Da li si nastavila s dexametazonom? Progesteron je bio injekcija u ulju?, al nakon toga išli su utrići? Za svoje dobro-odi negdje drugdje, ko što i drugi pišu!


Od prekjučer kada je pala beta ne uzimam ništa, ali nije me nazvao da mi to kaže kao što obično napravi. Nemam pojma da li je inekcija progesterona bila u ulju jer buljim u drugu stranu kada me pikaju :Wink: ), utrogestan od transfera 800 mg u tabletama i u dupe po 500 svaki treći dan od transfera osim zadnji puta, veća doza nego drugima - to sam već primjetila iako nemam problema s manjkom istog...
Luči?????

----------


## thinkpink

> 1977, ako ti se TSH s 50mg vrti oko 4, moraš povećati dozu - optimalan TSH za ulazak u postupak i postizanje trudnoće je oko 2!


ja ne bih nikada povećavala dozu na svoju ruku. meni je na 100mqg bio prije postupka viši od 3, pa je eto uspjelo.
a imala sam i postupke gdje je bio manji od 2 pa nije uspjelo.
ali kažem moj mpo-vac stvarno misli da dok je u referentim vrijednostima ne treba dizati dozu u postupku, nego se odmah nakon pozitivne bete vadi tsh i onda se diže doza.

----------


## thinkpink

> Od prekjučer kada je pala beta ne uzimam ništa, ali nije me nazvao da mi to kaže kao što obično napravi. Nemam pojma da li je inekcija progesterona bila u ulju jer buljim u drugu stranu kada me pikaju), utrogestan od transfera 800 mg u tabletama i u dupe po 500 svaki treći dan od transfera osim zadnji puta, veća doza nego drugima - to sam već primjetila iako nemam problema s manjkom istog...
> Luči?????


ne znam koja je tvoja priča niti koliko postupaka imaš iza sebe. svi jako hvale Lučija, ali opet ima i kritika na njegov račun...a ovo što se u zadnje vrijeme piše za dr P je stvarno malo za razmisliti što on to uopće radi.
moja topla preporuka je  kbc Rijeka i dr Vlašić, iako znam da sam na krivoj temi za pisati ovu preporuku.

----------


## frka

ma nisam ni mislila na svoju ruku, ali 4 je svakako previsoko. i moj TSH e bio 3 i nešto kad je uspjelo, ali ja nemam problema sa štitnom i svi su ostali hormoni i antitijela u redu... već smo preko nekoliko puta o tome rspravljali i to baš na ovoj temi nekoliko stranica unatrag...

1977, Luči je dobar izbor uz redovite kontrole endokrinologa...

----------


## 1977

> ma nisam ni mislila na svoju ruku, ali 4 je svakako previsoko. i moj TSH e bio 3 i nešto kad je uspjelo, ali ja nemam problema sa štitnom i svi su ostali hormoni i antitijela u redu... već smo preko nekoliko puta o tome rspravljali i to baš na ovoj temi nekoliko stranica unatrag...
> 
> 1977, Luči je dobar izbor uz redovite kontrole endokrinologa...


U prvom postupku je bio 4,5 prije 4 mjeseca, sada je bio 2,61 TSH, redovito kontroliram u poliklinici Lacić.
Hvala na svim savjetima!

----------


## 1977

> ne znam koja je tvoja priča niti koliko postupaka imaš iza sebe. svi jako hvale Lučija, ali opet ima i kritika na njegov račun...a ovo što se u zadnje vrijeme piše za dr P je stvarno malo za razmisliti što on to uopće radi.
> moja topla preporuka je  kbc Rijeka i dr Vlašić, iako znam da sam na krivoj temi za pisati ovu preporuku.


Deset godina idem kod dr.P., ukupno 2 postupka u zadnja 4 mjeseca, 34 godine, odlične blastociste, puno js.

----------


## mare41

1977, obično se uzima ili utrogestan ili progesteron injekcije svaka dva-tri dana...druga preporuka je poliklinka Vili, dr R se voli bavit s TSH

----------


## 1977

> 1977, obično se uzima ili utrogestan ili progesteron injekcije svaka dva-tri dana...druga preporuka je poliklinka Vili, dr R se voli bavit s TSH


znam, ali on se bavio i s Kurjakom prije 10 godina a u takve ljude ne znam mogu li imati  povjerenja, on je radio transfere pod njegovom palicom na Sv Duhu s Kupešičkom i Baumanom. Malo me strah te kombinacije.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> znam, ali on se bavio i s Kurjakom prije 10 godina a u takve ljude ne znam mogu li imati  povjerenja, on je radio transfere pod njegovom palicom na Sv Duhu s Kupešičkom i Baumanom. Malo me strah te kombinacije.


Oprosti ali otkud ti to znaš?

----------


## tonili

I ja sam prije trudnoće regulirala TSH terapijom, i pratila ga tijekom trudnoće i regulirala terapiju prema izmjerenim vrijednostima...TSH može divljati pod bilo kojom vrstom stresa, moj komentar se odnosio na izjavu prof.POdobnika o "pravoj trudnoći" potvrđenoj vrijednostima hormona štitne žlijezde. Mislim da je to opet jedan od njegovih "bisera" kojima obmanjuje parove koji su kod njega u postupcima...

----------


## 1977

> Oprosti ali otkud ti to znaš?


ovuda:

http://arhiv.slobodnadalmacija.hr/20.../novosti07.asp

----------


## tonili

1977 napisa:



> znam, ali on se bavio i s Kurjakom prije 10 godina a u takve ljude ne znam mogu li imati  povjerenja, on je radio transfere pod njegovom palicom na Sv Duhu s Kupešičkom i Baumanom. Malo me strah te kombinacije.


To što je čovjek u to vrijeme radio na tom odjelu, ne znači da je bio kriv. Koliko znam, protiv njega su sve optužbe odbačene.
Mislim da nemaš razloga dvoumiti se - pogeldaj samo koliko je ovdje zadovoljnih pacijentica dr.R. (za razliku od pacijentica prof.P.)

----------


## Mali Mimi

A koliko vidim nigdje nije optužen i dalje ima dozvolu za rad u RH, mislim da se našao u krivo vrijeme na krivom mjestu. Svašta se priča o mnogim dr. a tako i o tvom dr.P

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vidim da me tonili preduhitrila

----------


## matahari

i mene!!!

----------


## santana

Luči!!!

----------


## aslan

[QUOTE=Hoću bebu;2098133]Ma ništa me ne boli,malo kao da sam teže disala ali danas je ok...jedino što sam se jako uplašila a jesam napuhana sam,samo prdim,bradavice me bole nenormalno a nadam se da je zadnji...nemrem ovo me ubija :Sad: [/QUOTE

ja mislim da su to simptomi pozitivne bete!

----------


## santana

Kod dr.Lučingera su se liječila 2 MPO liječnika iz Os,meni je to veliko priznanje za jednog liječnika

----------


## M@tt

> Kod dr.Lučingera su se liječila 2 MPO liječnika iz Os,meni je to veliko priznanje za jednog liječnika


Ma daj?? Znaci dosli su kod njega zbog istog problema zbog kojeg i svi ostali idemo? Fakat priznanje...

----------


## Hoću bebu

Da tako je i baš tako će biti :Smile:

----------


## Hoću bebu

[QUOTE=aslan;2098563]


> Ma ništa me ne boli,malo kao da sam teže disala ali danas je ok...jedino što sam se jako uplašila a jesam napuhana sam,samo prdim,bradavice me bole nenormalno a nadam se da je zadnji...nemrem ovo me ubija[/QUOTE
> 
> ja mislim da su to simptomi pozitivne bete!


Uparavu si tako će i biti!

----------


## Francesca

> Od prekjučer kada je pala beta ne uzimam ništa, ali nije me nazvao da mi to kaže kao što obično napravi. Nemam pojma da li je inekcija progesterona bila u ulju jer buljim u drugu stranu kada me pikaju), utrogestan od transfera 800 mg u tabletama i u dupe po 500 svaki treći dan od transfera osim zadnji puta, veća doza nego drugima - to sam već primjetila iako nemam problema s manjkom istog...
> Luči?????


Luci
Al nemoj ni od njega ocekivati da ce ti sve naoraviti i istraziti umjesto tebe
Meni konkretno nije
Sama sam ga davila da me posalje vadit hormone stitnjace i pretrage za trombofiliju, na kraju sam na heparinu - nisu strasni nalazi ali sam uvjerena da sam upravo zbog heparina sad trudna
Luci takoder sve zive fila boosterima, pol pacjentica u Petrovoj sa hs-om je njegovih - ja sam od 4 injekcije dvije odbila primit, a prve dvije sam primila pol doze
Nakon dvije hiperstimulacije znam jako dobro prepoznat simptome i nemre me nitko uvjerit da ga ovaj put necu dobit
Tak da se i Lucija cuvaj, slusaj sebe i budi uporna i dosadna  :Wink:

----------


## Kadauna

čudnih li stvari u tog Podobnika, *1977*......... put pod noge i brzo nekom drugom...........

----------


## mare41

ne znam sta misliti o doktoru kojeg pacijenti moraju molit za tsh koji je osnova...ili kad pacijenti idu kod drugog na konzultacije..mozda dr vrcic ipak nije u pravu kad govori da pacijenti nisu studirali na istom fakultketu ko doktori

----------


## 1977

> Luci
> Al nemoj ni od njega ocekivati da ce ti sve naoraviti i istraziti umjesto tebe
> Meni konkretno nije
> Sama sam ga davila da me posalje vadit hormone stitnjace i pretrage za trombofiliju, na kraju sam na heparinu - nisu strasni nalazi ali sam uvjerena da sam upravo zbog heparina sad trudna
> Luci takoder sve zive fila boosterima, pol pacjentica u Petrovoj sa hs-om je njegovih - ja sam od 4 injekcije dvije odbila primit, a prve dvije sam primila pol doze
> Nakon dvije hiperstimulacije znam jako dobro prepoznat simptome i nemre me nitko uvjerit da ga ovaj put necu dobit
> Tak da se i Lucija cuvaj, slusaj sebe i budi uporna i dosadna


Thnx, molim te ime pretrage za trombofiliju, baš sam sama to htjela napraviti ali mi jučer u priv.labu napravili opsežniju sliku s hormonima ali nisu znali kaj s time raditi pa to nisu gledali. Uglavnom, krvna slika je ok. Primala sam kod P. 3 gonala i decap. svaki dan i znam da mi je rekao da su bili malo rupičasti jajnici. Jel to ublaženo htio reći da sam se izvukla u zadnji čas ili su nuspojave osim rupičastih jajnika koji su duplo veči puno ozbiljnije?
Od koje 4 inekcije si odbila 2, boostera ili dnevno gonala si htjela pola manju dozu jer sam baš ja htjela sljedeći puta nikako ne primati 3 ampule dnevno jer mislim da mi je to previše a dobro reagiram.

----------


## mare41

1977, na ovoj temi http://forum.roda.hr/threads/33266-I...RETRAGE/page43 sam upravo posložila popis pretraga (imaš pravo na uputnicu od ginekologa za to)

----------


## 1977

U petak TSH 10, P. tvrdi da mi uništio trudnoću, jučer opet izvadim i rezultat 5, nazove P. mene i kaže vidiš da si super, zdrava si, ništa ti nije, popravljaš se, odem jučer svom endokrinologu u specijaliziranu polikliniku samo za to i ovaj me napadne da se P. i ja igramo doktora i da ne smijem ići na to i da mu je dosta doktora koji svoje pacijente šalju svojima poznatima u kvazi laboratorije i rade IVF dok je TSH 4,5 i da ne smijem ići na postupke niti sam smjela čak i dok mi je TSH bio 2,61 u drugom postupku. Nije čak ni prihvatio nalaz poznatog priv.laba nego je inzistirao da mi on isti dan izvadi krv opet jer on "ne zapošljava nuklearne biologe bez veze u svom labu". Luđaci se svađaju preko pacijenata koji sve to privatno masno plaćaju.

----------


## mare41

1977, ja imam ovakvu preporuku: odi na rebro s uputnicom endokrinologu (neko će se sjetiti kako se zove doktorica koja je u stanju objediniti štitnjaču i trudnoću ili ću se raspitati), meni ovo što opisuješ sve skupa zvuči čudno...još jedna napomena-nuklearni biolozi ne postoje, postoji grana medicine-nuklearna medicina koja se bavi štitnjačom, uz endokrinologe-tu se preklapaju ili postoji medicinska biokemija koja radi analize hormona štitnjače...

----------


## M@tt

> U petak TSH 10, P. tvrdi da mi uništio trudnoću, jučer opet izvadim i rezultat 5, nazove P. mene i kaže vidiš da si super, zdrava si, ništa ti nije, popravljaš se, odem jučer svom endokrinologu u specijaliziranu polikliniku samo za to i ovaj me napadne da se P. i ja igramo doktora i da ne smijem ići na to i da mu je dosta doktora koji svoje pacijente šalju svojima poznatima u kvazi laboratorije i rade IVF dok je TSH 4,5 i da ne smijem ići na postupke niti sam smjela čak i dok mi je TSH bio 2,61 u drugom postupku. Nije čak ni prihvatio nalaz poznatog priv.laba nego je inzistirao da mi on isti dan izvadi krv opet jer on "ne zapošljava nuklearne biologe bez veze u svom labu". Luđaci se svađaju preko pacijenata koji sve to privatno masno plaćaju.


Šta reći osim da je ovo prestrašno!! Promijeni doktora pod hitno...

----------


## 1977

> 1977, ja imam ovakvu preporuku: odi na rebro s uputnicom endokrinologu (neko će se sjetiti kako se zove doktorica koja je u stanju objediniti štitnjaču i trudnoću ili ću se raspitati), meni ovo što opisuješ sve skupa zvuči čudno...još jedna napomena-nuklearni biolozi ne postoje, postoji grana medicine-nuklearna medicina koja se bavi štitnjačom, uz endokrinologe-tu se preklapaju ili postoji medicinska biokemija koja radi analize hormona štitnjače...


Ma taj doktor je specijalist nuklearne medicine pa mu je bio bed kaj sam lovu za pretrage ostavila u labu koji nije njegov i sav se uzjapurio pa valjda izjavio nepovezanu glupost slučajno, ali svi svojim endokrinolozima koliko vidim normalno donose krvne pretrage iz labova samo ja uvijek naletim na taštince :Wink: )

----------


## BigBlue

> ne znam sta misliti o doktoru kojeg pacijenti moraju molit za tsh koji je osnova...


X




> znam, ali on se bavio i s Kurjakom prije 10 godina a u takve ljude ne znam mogu li imati  povjerenja, on je radio transfere pod njegovom palicom na Sv Duhu s Kupešičkom i Baumanom. Malo me strah te kombinacije.


iz iskustva sam naučila da doktora i frizera ne preporučam nikada i nikome, pa neću početi i sada, ali da se kratko osvrnem na napisano.

činjenica je da mi živimo u društvu velikih vođa s kultovima ličnosti, i da se sve dobro i loše reflektira od takvih i na ostale. u eri Kurjaka na SD je radila sjajna ekipa i žalosne su dvije stvari; jedna je afera žigosala čovjeka koji je neizmjerno pridonio razvoju ginekologije i opstetricije, ne samo kod nas već i u svijetu, a ista je obilježila karijere sjajnih lječnika kojima je zajednička bila samo jedna stvar- šef. priznajem da sam parcijalno pristrana jer je meni ekipa na ginekologiji SD spasila, između ostalog, glavu i (samo zbog mojih godina u to vrijeme -23) sam dobila takav vrhunski tretman da su mi postupci iz tog, za mene stravičnog razdoblja i dan, danas svjetla točka.

danas sam u mpo postupku izrazito zadovoljan pacijent dr. radončića. meni je kod izbora liječnika bilo presudno da se radi o elokventnom, stručnom i pristupačnom doktoru s dokazanim rezultatima, i to sam i dobila. činjenica je i da na ovome pdf-u (pre)vladavaju pacijenti dr. lučingera, i to na gore opisani način. 
osobno nisam imala nikakvih iskustva s ovim doktorom jer md a priori odbila činjenica da je recept za punkciju "stisni zube i otrpi", pogotovo kad to stiskanje zubiju skupo plaćam.

kao što sam već napisala, ne preporučujem liječnika, ali mogu ti preporučiti da još jednom reevaluiraš mišljenje o svom sadašnjem mpo liječniku, napraviš selekciju klinika gdje bi htjela/željela nastaviti postupke, prikupiš papire i odeš na konzultacije. cijena konzultacija je zanemariva u cijeloj mpo priči, a u osobnom kontaktu ćeš možda moći najbolje procijeniti koja je opcija za tebe najbolja.

U svakom slučaju, sretno!

----------


## mare41

(BB, al frizura ti je super :Laughing: )

----------


## BigBlue

> (BB, al frizura ti je super)


jel' na buri s pantovčaka?  :Wink:

----------


## Francesca

> Thnx, molim te ime pretrage za trombofiliju, baš sam sama to htjela napraviti ali mi jučer u priv.labu napravili opsežniju sliku s hormonima ali nisu znali kaj s time raditi pa to nisu gledali. Uglavnom, krvna slika je ok. Primala sam kod P. 3 gonala i decap. svaki dan i znam da mi je rekao da su bili malo rupičasti jajnici. Jel to ublaženo htio reći da sam se izvukla u zadnji čas ili su nuspojave osim rupičastih jajnika koji su duplo veči puno ozbiljnije?
> Od koje 4 inekcije si odbila 2, boostera ili dnevno gonala si htjela pola manju dozu jer sam baš ja htjela sljedeći puta nikako ne primati 3 ampule dnevno jer mislim da mi je to previše a dobro reagiram.


Odbila sam boostere

Ne znam sto bi mu znacili rupicasti jajnici

Ja sam inace Pcos i jako burno reagiram na stimulaciju, evo sve moje dosadasnje:
1. Kod Resa - 2 Dipehereline, 1 Puragon - rezultat 19 js, jedna jedina se oplodila, sve ostale nekvalitetne, hiperstimulacija
2. kod P - 3 dana 3 Gonala 1 dec, 3 dana 2 Gonala 1 Dec, 3 dana 1 Gonal i 1 Dec - rezultat 19 js, 3 se oplodile, hiperstimulacija
3 kod Lucija - za supresiju sprej Suprafect (mozda i to ima veze) svaki dan 8 dana po dva Gonala - 9 js, tri oplodene vratili, lagana hiperstimulacija - zahvaljujuci mom odbijanju boostera vjerujem, i ostvarena trudnoca

Iskreno ako nisi Pcos miskim da ti nije puno krenut sa 3 Gonala, a poslije smanjivat po potrebi

----------


## 1977

> Odbila sam boostere
> 
> Ne znam sto bi mu znacili rupicasti jajnici
> 
> Ja sam inace Pcos i jako burno reagiram na stimulaciju, evo sve moje dosadasnje:
> 1. Kod Resa - 2 Dipehereline, 1 Puragon - rezultat 19 js, jedna jedina se oplodila, sve ostale nekvalitetne, hiperstimulacija
> 2. kod P - 3 dana 3 Gonala 1 dec, 3 dana 2 Gonala 1 Dec, 3 dana 1 Gonal i 1 Dec - rezultat 19 js, 3 se oplodile, hiperstimulacija
> 3 kod Lucija - za supresiju sprej Suprafect (mozda i to ima veze) svaki dan 8 dana po dva Gonala - 9 js, tri oplodene vratili, lagana hiperstimulacija - zahvaljujuci mom odbijanju boostera vjerujem, i ostvarena trudnoca
> 
> Iskreno ako nisi Pcos miskim da ti nije puno krenut sa 3 Gonala, a poslije smanjivat po potrebi


Ovo mi je super potrebna informacija bila, meni je P davao deset dana po 3 gonala i 1 dec, stalno pratio ultrazvukom da ne hiperstimulira, ali mi je svaka jajna stanica uspješno oplođena razdijeljeno u 2 navrata, jako me brine rezultat 1 ili 3 od 19, to je bio IVF ili ICSI kao meni? Choragon je booster na koji misliš? I moj odabir je jednog dana ipak ići na porod kod P i čestitam na trudnoći!

----------


## Francesca

> Ovo mi je super potrebna informacija bila, meni je P davao deset dana po 3 gonala i 1 dec, stalno pratio ultrazvukom da ne hiperstimulira, ali mi je svaka jajna stanica uspješno oplođena razdijeljeno u 2 navrata, jako me brine rezultat 1 ili 3 od 19, to je bio IVF ili ICSI kao meni? Choragon je booster na koji misliš? I moj odabir je jednog dana ipak ići na porod kod P i čestitam na trudnoći!


Pa brinulo je i mene jer su mi stanice bile ocito vrlo nekvalitetne a brojne
O cemu to ovisi - tko zna
Kad pogledas nije Lucijeva stimulacija bila bitno drugacija osim te supresije... Mozda se jednostavno tak potrefilo

Booster nije bio taj nego Brevatcid, al uloga je ista

----------


## Francesca

> mozda dr vrcic ipak nije u pravu kad govori da pacijenti nisu studirali na istom fakultketu ko doktori


Mozda nismo studirale al nakon par postupaka jebeno puno znas ako zelis znati  :Wink:

----------


## kruca

Jel ste vi dobivale gonale kod dr.L. kad ste dolazile na pregled? Mislim...jel vas on pikao? Pitam jel nikad nisam dobivala Gonale ujutro, a on kaže ujutro, budući da putujem ne mogu stići na pikanje pa u zg, jel može kod njega pikanje?

----------


## M@tt

> Jel ste vi dobivale gonale kod dr.L. kad ste dolazile na pregled? Mislim...jel vas on pikao? Pitam jel nikad nisam dobivala Gonale ujutro, a on kaže ujutro, budući da putujem ne mogu stići na pikanje pa u zg, jel može kod njega pikanje?


Bilo je par cura kad smo mi išli kod njega koje su dolazile na pikanje.... A zašto on kaže baš ujutro ne znam. Nama nije spomenuo ništa takvo. Mi smo se pikali kroz dan...

----------


## Shadow2

Kruca,hvala na javljanju i na informacijama.. :Smile:  sretno u postupku,i da ti uspije iz prve!!!

----------


## tetadoktor

> *1977*, ja imam ovakvu preporuku: odi na Rebro s uputnicom endokrinologu (neko će se sjetiti kako se zove doktorica koja je u stanju objediniti štitnjaču i trudnoću ili ću se raspitati), meni ovo što opisuješ sve skupa zvuči čudno...još jedna napomena-nuklearni biolozi ne postoje, postoji grana medicine-nuklearna medicina koja se bavi štitnjačom, uz endokrinologe-tu se preklapaju ili postoji medicinska biokemija koja radi analize hormona štitnjače...


*1977,* ili odi na Rebro sa uputnicom za nuklearnu medicinu vezano uz štitnjaču i čekaj na red ( barem mjesec dana) ili odi privatno, pa pregled i UZV plati 300 kuna i napravi nove nalaze ako trebaš privatno al si barem odmah gotova i u roku od par sati znaš šta moraš raditi!!

sretno u svakom slučaju!!!

----------


## Francesca

> Jel ste vi dobivale gonale kod dr.L. kad ste dolazile na pregled? Mislim...jel vas on pikao? Pitam jel nikad nisam dobivala Gonale ujutro, a on kaže ujutro, budući da putujem ne mogu stići na pikanje pa u zg, jel može kod njega pikanje?


Moze te on pikat al ih moras donest sa sobom

----------


## Darkica

Ja sam se pikala sama.Samo one dana kada sam bila anručena kod dr L, on bi me pikao s time da bih ja donijela Gonale. Neke cure su dolazile isključivo na pikanje, ali i te su pretpostavljam iz ZG. Kao što i one iz ZG dolaze nakon transfera po boostere, ja nisam već mi sve to dao mm.
Inače, pikanje ne mora biti isključivo ujutro. Ja sam se recimo pikala oko 14 sati...cca...

----------


## 1977

> *1977,* ili odi na Rebro sa uputnicom za nuklearnu medicinu vezano uz štitnjaču i čekaj na red ( barem mjesec dana) ili odi privatno, pa pregled i UZV plati 300 kuna i napravi nove nalaze ako trebaš privatno al si barem odmah gotova i u roku od par sati znaš šta moraš raditi!!
> 
> sretno u svakom slučaju!!!


Ja cijelo vrijeme idem privatno u polikliniku ali su pregledi skuplji, kontrolni pregled i UZV 500 kn, scintigrafija 1200, krva slika 450, punkcija štitnjače oko 600.

----------


## kruca

Ok, hvala svima na odgovorima!!

----------


## kruca

> Kruca,hvala na javljanju i na informacijama.. sretno u postupku,i da ti uspije iz prve!!!


Hvala ti, ali...nisam ja te sreće  :Sad:

----------


## Shadow2

> Hvala ti, ali...nisam ja te sreće


Nikad neznas, zivot pise svakakve price.. Zelim ti da tvoja ima sretan zavrsetak!!cim prije.. :Wink:

----------


## thinkpink

> *1977,* ili odi na Rebro sa uputnicom za nuklearnu medicinu vezano uz štitnjaču i čekaj na red ( barem mjesec dana) ili odi privatno, pa pregled i UZV plati 300 kuna i napravi nove nalaze ako trebaš privatno al si barem odmah gotova i u roku od par sati znaš šta moraš raditi!!
> 
> sretno u svakom slučaju!!!


kod nas u Ri nuklearna za trudnice i ženice u MPO vodama izgleda savršeno funkcionira. nalazi krvi se čekaju 7 dana, ako im napomeneš da si u postupku bude drugi dan sve gotovo. čim neka vrijednost nije u referentim vr. u roku od 2-3 dana si na pregledu. 

za trudnice nema čekanja nikavog, ako se ne osjećaju dobro, prime ih odmah....mene čak jednom bez uputnice pa sam naknadno donesla. inače pregled svakih mjesec dana, 2-3 dana prije telefonska najava doktorici, primaju van termina drugih pacijenata pa nema nikakvih čekanja.

čista petica za cijeli odjel!!!!!

 :Very Happy: 

mene su jednom samo zamolili ako bih bila voljna sudjelovati u njihovom istraživanju o potpomognutoj i štitnjači pa sam ispunila anketicu!

----------


## Kadauna

Sorry cure što ovako upadam, ali koliko su neke inicijalne konzultacije s uzv kod Lučingera? HVALA  :Smile: ) i kamo on šalje pacijentice na psihološko i pravno savjetovanje?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Sorry cure što ovako upadam, ali koliko su neke inicijalne konzultacije s uzv kod Lučingera? HVALA ) i kamo on šalje pacijentice na psihološko i pravno savjetovanje?


Ja sam platila 500,00 kn.
Psihološko i pravno savjetovanje sam obavila u KBO preko uputnice...

----------


## Kadauna

Bubimitka, jel to 500 kuna samo za konzultacije ili si imala i ultrazvuk?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubimitka, jel to 500 kuna samo za konzultacije ili si imala i ultrazvuk?


Konzl. i UZV. Iako su neke cure pisale 400 kn, ja platila 500...

----------


## Kadauna

pa to je onda uobičajena cijena kao i u ostalim ZG klinikama... super onda.. ali mi nije jasno jel 400 ili 500kn? ne bih se ljutila ako nama naplati manje  :Cool:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Eh, nije ni meni jasno.. Moja prijateljica je platila 400.. Tko će ga znati..  :Smile:

----------


## dreamgirl

> Sorry cure što ovako upadam, ali koliko su neke inicijalne konzultacije s uzv kod Lučingera? HVALA ) i kamo on šalje pacijentice na psihološko i pravno savjetovanje?


Ja sam isto platila konzultacije i ultrazvuk 400 kuna prosle godine. Od sijecnja se promijenio cijenik i sada je 500 kuna.
Pravno i psiholosko savjetovanje smo obavili u Obiteljskom centru na preporuku doktora bez uputnice samo se treba naruciti.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Pozdrav cure :Smile: 
Evo da se malo ubacim nakon što sam otrijeznila glavu...
Ja moram nešto reći pa eto ako kome pomaže i ako će nekom dobro doći informacije...Ja sam bila kod Lučija sad drugi puta u postupku,on me je svaki dan pikao jer sam iz centra i imam do njega 5 min.
Ja sam oba dva postupka platila samo prvi pregled i sve ostalo ulazi u postupak i plaća se na dan transfera.
Iskreno razočarala sam se u njega ne zato što nisam uspijela već zato što mi je 2 puta rekao ovo je 100% trudnoća ma 100% i nikad ništa i nikad me nije slao na nikakve pretrage,ok imala sam 3 ivf postupka u 7 mje jer sam bila na klomifenu,polustimuliranom i jednom na samim gonalima,nalazi nisu stari i svi su bili uredni ali ako je osoba zdrava i 3 puta ne uspije onda vjerojatno nešto postoji...znači moja zadnja beta 19.3 neg,isti dan sam zvala Prag i dogovorila termin a oni su mi poslali cijeli popis pretraga i to sam isto odmah napravila u Suncu i sve zajedno komplet pretrage su bile oko 2500 kn-znači komplet što su oni tražili čak i ekg,pregled srca i pluća ali nisu me tražili imunološke i za tromboliu nalaze a ja za te nalaze znam samo preko foruma što pročitam pa sam se počela malo raspitivat i kako to napravit na svoju ruku...a sada znači ja sam zaista išla od doktora do doktora i pitala da napravim te nalaze i svaki od njih je rekao isti odgovor TO RADE OSOBE KOJE SU IMALE NAJMANJE 3 POBAČAJA I AKO JE NETKO BOLOVAO FAMILIJARNO a ja pitam ok a šta je s implatacijom zašto se ne dogadja???Odgovor:vjerojatno zato što dolazi do zgrušavanja krvi ili je slaba prokrvljivost u maternici...ok i ja nisam odustala od istraživanja nego sam nazvala u Prag isto pitanje postavila i dobila sam isti odgovor pa mislim da ne može 5 doktora lagat.Evo cure ja sad idući ciklus idem za Prag pa ćemo vidjet!

----------


## Kadauna

*hoću bebu*, u potpisu ti piše 

2 j.s. 
3 j.s.
3 j.s.

što su to dobivene jajne stanice u postupku? Dobila si samo 3 j.s. u stimuiranom postupku? ili je to broj transferiranih embrija?

I ne znam, meni je neozbiljno da doktor na dan transfera kaže pacijentici "e ovo je 100% trudnoća" kad su šanse za neuspjeh još uvijek veće nego za uspjeh... 

Kojih si godina? Kakva je hormonalna slika?

----------


## mare41

Hoću bebu, pogledaj temu Imunološke pretrage i napravi te pretrage ako će ti dr dati uputnicu....ima doktora koji ne pridaju pažnju trombofiliji-a u to spada i Prag, a neki kod nas šalju pacijente na te pretrage nakon 3 neuspješna postupka (bez obzira bilo spontanih ili ne).
i da, embriolog u Pragu zna reći nakon transfera-trudni ste! al to je više kao poticaj...

----------


## Hoću bebu

Mare41 ja sam imala 3 ivf postupka u 7 mje
1.ivf klomifen 2js
2.gonali 10 js
3.polustimulirani 8 js
Lana je svaki puta oduševljena da su sve super,moj muž nalaz super...i svi nalazi su super kad tak moram reći znaći sve što sam radila..sad za Prag sam sve živo ponavljala i još puno toga novoga radila i svi nalazi super..
Meni dr neda uputnicu jer sam ga tražila a razlog jer on to može dati samo ako me doktor kod kojeg idem na ivf šalje na to..ja kažem šta mi je reklo 5 doktora e pa ako svi lažu neka idu u PM!!!!

----------


## Hoću bebu

btw ovo dole sam napisala koliko je vračeno :Smile: ))

----------


## TrudyC

Osim ovog što su Kadauna i Mare predložile voljela bih dodati nešto sa svoje strane:
Hocu bebu i sve ostale cure koje sad ovo čitaju - ne uspijeva IVF uvijek iz prve, ni iz druge, treće...atmosfera na ovom forumu vezano uz dr. L. je uvijek takva kao da svi, ama baš svi uspiju i uspiju odmah. 
Ne, istina je da nije tako, ali se takvi parovi rijetko javljaju.
Drago mi je da si se ti javila, Hocu bebu i da se razbije malo ta paučina koju mnogi imaju na očima. Dr. L. jest divan doktor i čarobnjak, ali ni on ne uspijeva uvijek.

S druge strane zapamtila sam dobro dvije fascinantne priče na forumu gdje je jedna cura uspjela kod njega iz 17.-og IVF-a, a Uporna isto iz nekog dvoznamenkastog pokušaja (ne znam točan broj, netko će se sigurno javiti tko zna)

Bitno je da se znaju obje strane

----------


## M@tt

Da, luči ne pridaje pažnje previše pretragama u to smo se i mi uvjerili, i sve pretrage koje smo radili smo radili na svoju ruku nakon prvog Ivf-a. On smatra da ne treba slati na te pretrage baš kako kažeš nakon par neuspjelih postupaka. U početku je to i meni bilo čudno... Zašto davati sve te silne novce za postupke ako nešto ne valja s pretragama?? Ali dobro prihvatili smo to. A to da on govori da je ovaj postupak 100% dobitan isti slučaj je to kao što i mare kaže. Više poticajno i ohrabrujuće je to, jer nitko sa sigurnošću ne može tvrditi da je postupak dobitan ili ne pa ni on.... 

Samo da kažem da mi sutra vadimo betu, ali ne nadamo se ničemu. Draga nije imala ni jedan jedini simptom ovaj put, ali doslovce ni jedan. Već je isplakala svoje, ali ostaje pričekati do sutra za potvrdu toga.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Draga ja ga jako cijenim i volim kao doktora ali mrzim kad tvrdi nešto 100% i sva sreća da sam malo jača osoba koju to nije slomilo već sam se odmah bacila u novi postupak...znači ako sam imala 19.3 betu a danas je 23.3 ja sam već dogovorila novi postupak i već sve nove nalaze imam koji su dobri i ništa ne odskače...i sami doktori kažu da je 30% sreća.Meni je frendica bila kod Alebića 3 puta isto zdrava ko dren,muž isto i nikako ostat trudna i 4.puta Alebić da neke tablete za prokrvljivost maternice i cura ostane trudna e sad dali je to zbog toga ili zato što eto 4 je bio sretan Bog če ga znat ali ju isto nikad nitko nije slao na nikakve dodatne pretrage!

----------


## Hoću bebu

Mat ne oslanjam se ja na to 100% ali mrzim to čuti,ja sam se ispljuvala love da me srce boli i platit više pretraga mi ništa nebi značilo sve za to ali ja nigdje privatno nemrem napravit imunološke i za tromboliu nalaze,okrenula sam Zg al to nitko privatno ne radi a moj dr neda uputnicu osim ako se ne traži sa strane dr koji mi vodi postupak...i kaj napravit?okrenut državu naopačke?hahahahaha ne znam kaj reći...

----------


## Hoću bebu

Mat ja sam imala sve žive simptope i niš...nemojte niš gledat i pratit već se probajte opustit ja sam čak imala laganu hiperstimulaciju na kaj mi je Luči rekao SUPER TRUDNA SI hahahaha.
Želim vam sreću i kako god bude nemojte odustat...

----------


## mare41

Hoću bebu, nazovi ovaj privatni lab: http://genos.hr/hr/o-nama/djelatnici/, trebali su početi radit urođenu trombofiliju, ne znam da li jesu pa ih nazovi....cijena za jednu analizu je 300 kuna (tako piše), a tebi bi trebalo 4: (Faktor II, Faktor V, MTHFR  i PAI).

----------


## Hoću bebu

Opa draga hvala ti idem odmah provijerit :Smile: )))

----------


## mare41

zaboravila sam napisat da ćeš u pragu ziher dobiti andol 100 za cirkulaciju, možda i on bude dovoljan...

----------


## Hoću bebu

Da,da rekla mi je da ću dobit neke tablete za cirkulaciju i za zgrušavanje krvi...zvala sam ih ali će me tek nazvat u 10h da i jave da li to rade ili ne nemam pojma,ja bih to voljela napravit da sam mirna a šta je s ovim imunološkim?

----------


## Darkica

Ja sam pacijentica dr Lučingera. Krenula sam k njemu na VV, ali uoči prvoga postupka, otišao je u privatnike, pa sam ga slijedila. Prije nego sam otišla k njemu, otišla sam svojoj ginekologinji koji me je pregledala i napisla apovijest bolesti. Ona mi je dala uputnicu za VV te mi je i preporučila dr L. Napravili smo i papa tets te mico i ureaolasmu (ona je uzela bris, a ja sam ga odnijela na Zavod za javno zdravstvo). Također me je poslala kontrolirati spolne hormone, progestreron i hormone štitnjače. Mm je dva puta radio s-gram u razmaku od par mjeseci. I sve sam te nalaze odnijela dr L, koji ih je pregledao. Kod nas je u pitanju bio i još uvijek jest muški faktor. Treći smo s-gram radili u IVF centru. Tada smo s-gram platili 300,00kn. U listopadu 2010. smo bili na prvom ultrazvuku uoči početka prvoga postupka i taj smo ultrazvuk platili 400,00kn...sve ostalo je ulazilo u cijenu postupka.
Čim smo ulazili u MPO vode, pripremila sam se i na neuspjeh odnosno odsutstvo uspjeha iz prve. Znala sam da ima i toga, ali po iščitavanju svega i svačega, rjeđe nego iz nekog drugog pokušaja. Nama je beta u prva dva postuka bila 0,100. Oba su bila u punoj stimulaciji. Treći je bio polustimulacija i bio je uspješan. Također moram napomenuti da niti jedan jedini put nisam imala nikakvih simptoma niti bih se osobno oslanjala na iste. Meni je jedini pouzdani pokazatelj trudnoće pozitivna beta. Ali, onda opet, ja sam brutalni realist po prirodi, pa...nemojte mene uzeti za mjerilo.
U svakom slučaju, preporučam napraviti sve potrebne pretrage...jer nema smisla ići u postupak, bilo na teret HZZO-a ili privatno ako npr hormoni štitnjače nisu u redu.Prvo bi trebalo to srediti...pa u nove pobjede...
Sretno svima!

----------


## Francesca

Hocu bebu  - meni je L treci mpo doktor i svi oni su mi govorili - ma tu nema problema, to ce ici od prve, vi ste zdravi... Bla bla...
Poslije transfera isto nabrijavanje: ma to ce se ulovit 100% bla bla
To ti se zove nabrijavanje  :Wink: 

Nakon sto treci postupak nije uspio trazila sam L da mi napise pretrage za trombofiliju i stitnjacu jer niti jedan od njih trojce me to nikad nije slao.
I ne, nisam ga zamolila niti pitala, jednostavno sam rekla da mi to napise jer da ja nemam vise namjeru ici u postupke na slijepo, da nemam ni novaca ni vremena. I napisao mi je.
Treba se na njih jednostavno postavit, na kraju krajeva on je privatnik kojeg placas i nek ti napise.
Trombofilijski nalazi su pokazali granicne vrijednosti, stavio me na heparin i u sliedecem punom stimuliranom sam ostala trudna. Mozda je slucajno a mozda je bas taj heparin odigrao ulogu, tko zna

Takoder, iako znam jako puno cura koje su kod njega iz prvog ili drugog puta ostale trudne, na dvije punkcije i na dva transfera sto sam tamo lezala - sve zene sto su lezale sa mnom bile kod njega na izmedu 5-10 postupaka
I to vam je cure moje realnost, sve manje od toga je ulovit Boga za bradu

----------


## Francesca

Jos nesto vezano uz pretrage - nakon tri-cetri neuspjela postupka niti jedan doktor u Hr vas nece slati na sve sto bi vi, bilo privatni bilo bolnicki, to je jednostavno tako i 4-5 neuspjelih ivf-ova nije njima nis strasno ni zabrinjavajuce, u vecini slucajeva

A jasno vam je valjda zasto ih Prag trazi

----------


## dreamgirl

Hocu bebu,
u dosta sam slicnoj situaciji kao i ti, 2 puta IVF u pripremama za treci. Svi nalazi super  (kod mene neprohodni jajovodi). Svi doktori mi govore da statisticki gledano sanse su mi dosta dobre a opet nista. Cijelo vrijeme ispitujem da li bi trebala obaviti jos neku pretragu, kupiti neke tablete ili sl. i odgovor je isti " samo se opusti " Jedino sam dobila preporuku za Andol i to je sve. Iako doktor nije trazio obavila sam ponovno sve  pretrage zbog sebe, jer i meni se cini da si moramo uz doktore i sami nekako pomoci. Prije 6 mj. nisam znala nista o mpo-u a sada sam "strucnjak".

----------


## M@tt

> Hocu bebu,
> u dosta sam slicnoj situaciji kao i ti, 2 puta IVF u pripremama za treci. Svi nalazi super  (kod mene neprohodni jajovodi). Svi doktori mi govore da statisticki gledano sanse su mi dosta dobre a opet nista. Cijelo vrijeme ispitujem da li bi trebala obaviti jos neku pretragu, kupiti neke tablete ili sl. i odgovor je isti " samo se opusti " Jedino sam dobila preporuku za Andol i to je sve. Iako doktor nije trazio obavila sam ponovno sve  pretrage zbog sebe, jer i meni se cini da si moramo uz doktore i sami nekako pomoci. Prije 6 mj. nisam znala nista o mpo-u a sada sam "strucnjak".


Veliki potpis na ovo....

----------


## Bubimitka81

Uf, sad ste me ajme zabrinule...
Moja beta danas 4,5  :Sad: 
Ovo mi je prvi IVF kod dr. L.
Mi smo svaki pregled kod njega, tj. sve preglede od 3 dana ciklusa pa do punkcije (a bilo ih je 7-8) plaćali 300 kn i onda još 9300 na dan transfera pa tko je tu lud?!

Zanima me kad sad mogu u polustimulirani, zadnja M bila 23.02., betu sam vadila danas.. ?! Koliko ciklusa moram pauzirati?

----------


## Francesca

> Uf, sad ste me ajme zabrinule...
> Moja beta danas 4,5 
> Ovo mi je prvi IVF kod dr. L.
> Mi smo svaki pregled kod njega, tj. sve preglede od 3 dana ciklusa pa do punkcije (a bilo ih je 7-8) plaćali 300 kn i onda još 9300 na dan transfera pa tko je tu lud?!
> 
> Zanima me kad sad mogu u polustimulirani, zadnja M bila 23.02., betu sam vadila danas.. ?! Koliko ciklusa moram pauzirati?


Jedino ak je od 1.1. Promjenio politiku naplate uzv-ova
Meni od prvog piknutog gonala nije nis naplacivao a iala sam svaki dan na uzv

----------


## Bubimitka81

Izgleda da je, zbunj zbunj..  :Undecided: 

Sad sam ga zvala, jedan ciklus pauza pa ćemo probati sljedeći ciklus sa tabletama...

----------


## Francesca

> Uf, sad ste me ajme zabrinule...
> Moja beta danas 4,5 
> Ovo mi je prvi IVF kod dr. L.
> Mi smo svaki pregled kod njega, tj. sve preglede od 3 dana ciklusa pa do punkcije (a bilo ih je 7-8) plaćali 300 kn i onda još 9300 na dan transfera pa tko je tu lud?!
> 
> Zanima me kad sad mogu u polustimulirani, zadnja M bila 23.02., betu sam vadila danas.. ?! Koliko ciklusa moram pauzirati?


Jedino ak je od 1.1. Promjenio politiku naplate uzv-ova
Meni od prvog piknutog gonala nije nis naplacivao a iala sam svaki dan na uzv

Zao mi zbog bete  :Sad:

----------


## Hoću bebu

Bumbitka ma šta si morala svaki pregled plaćat????wtf...Bože pomozi pa ko je tu lud...ja sam postupak prvi platila nešto blizu 10.000.00 a drugi 6.500.00 meni tu niš nije jasno...
Dreamgirl misliš da ja ne? :Smile: 
1 IVF sam se opustila i isto upitna prohodnost jajovoda ali to je najmanje bitno za Ivf postupak..
2 IVF kod Lučija kad nije uspijelo već sam se tada počela istraživat i obilazila tako zvane najbolje doktore za mišljenja i svi kao što sam navela govore isto...ne mislim piti ništa na svoju ruku i imat grižnju savjesti da sam sama sebi naštetila...iskreno moje mišljenje je da je svaka osoba za sebe,svako žensko tijelo za sebe,svi imamo neke probleme neki su manji a neki veći ali što je istina da sam se uvijerila da znam pa mogu reći dosta cura koje zaista imaju problema pa su ostale trudne da li iz 1,2,3,4 nakraju su uspijele ali ništa nisu istraživale nego su se prepustile i vjerovale...tako sam i ja nekako počela i ponekad ne treba krivit doktora za loš neuspijeh a mi to činimo iz ljutnje i uvijek mislimo da je negdje kikso...Ja sam za da svaka žena da maksimum,da napravi i ono što ne traže da napravi zbog sebe kao što sam i ja i uvijek se sve pokaže dobro..CURE OVO JE SAMO MOJE MIŠLJENJE I SVAKA IMA PRAVO NA SVOJE TAKO DA AKO SE I NETKO NE SLAŽE NEKA ME NE PROZIVA JER JE TO SAMO MOJE MIŠLJENJE!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Da, da tako nas je ovaj postupako u konačnici izašao 23 000, 00 kn (postupak, pregledi, lijekovi i putovanje)...

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ne znam kakva je to njegova računica ali ja bih dala i 50 tis da on ne baca moje js ili šta već radi s njima nego svaki puta sve plačaš ispočetka..ja na polustimuliranom dobijem 7 super js i to mi još Lana kaže i ok vrate 3 i šta je s ostalih 4????trebala sam odmah ići u Prag bar ako i nebi uspjelo bar bih sad imala zalihu a ovak imam VELIKO NIŠ!

----------


## Francesca

> Ne znam kakva je to njegova računica ali ja bih dala i 50 tis da on ne baca moje js ili šta već radi s njima nego svaki puta sve plačaš ispočetka..ja na polustimuliranom dobijem 7 super js i to mi još Lana kaže i ok vrate 3 i šta je s ostalih 4????trebala sam odmah ići u Prag bar ako i nebi uspjelo bar bih sad imala zalihu a ovak imam VELIKO NIŠ!


Znam da si sad ljuta zbog neuspjeha ali nije tu kriv ni L ni nitko, jednostavno je to tako
Jednako tako nemoj ocekivati cuda od Praga kao sto si ocekivala cudo od L-a
Jer ak se i u Prag razocaras - sto ces onda? Gdje ces onda ici?

----------


## Hoću bebu

Francesa pogledaj moj post gore šta sam napisala,preskočila si...baš sam to i napisala što si ti sad meni napisala :Smile: 
Dapače to je i moje mišljnje ja ne mislim da je tu čiri-bu čiri-ba ja samo kažem da mi je žao što se moje js unište a koliko cura se muči s tim problemo...to sam rekla.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Bumbitka ma šta si morala svaki pregled plaćat????wtf...Bože pomozi pa ko je tu lud...ja sam postupak prvi platila nešto blizu 10.000.00 a drugi 6.500.00 meni tu niš nije jasno...
 Dreamgirl misliš da ja ne?
 1 IVF sam se opustila i isto upitna prohodnost jajovoda ali to je najmanje bitno za Ivf postupak..
 2 IVF kod Lučija kad nije uspijelo već sam se tada počela istraživat i obilazila tako zvane najbolje doktore za mišljenja i svi kao što sam navela govore isto...ne mislim piti ništa na svoju ruku i imat grižnju savjesti da sam sama sebi naštetila...iskreno moje mišljenje je da je svaka osoba za sebe,svako žensko tijelo za sebe,svi imamo neke probleme neki su manji a neki veći ali što je istina da sam se uvijerila da znam pa mogu reći dosta cura koje zaista imaju problema pa su ostale trudne da li iz 1,2,3,4 nakraju su uspijele ali ništa nisu istraživale nego su se prepustile i vjerovale...tako sam i ja nekako počela i ponekad ne treba krivit doktora za loš neuspijeh a mi to činimo iz ljutnje i uvijek mislimo da je negdje kikso...Ja sam za da svaka žena da maksimum,da napravi i ono što ne traže da napravi zbog sebe kao što sam i ja i uvijek se sve pokaže dobro..CURE OVO JE SAMO MOJE MIŠLJENJE I SVAKA IMA PRAVO NA SVOJE TAKO DA AKO SE I NETKO NE SLAŽE NEKA ME NE PROZIVA JER JE TO SAMO MOJE MIŠLJENJE!

----------


## dreamgirl

Bubimitka zao mi je  :Sad: 
Ima zena koje zatrudne od prvoga puta (neki dan razgovarala sa jednom) i naravno da se treba nadati svaki put. Ja sam isto sa drugom mengom krenula u polustimulirani postupak.

M@tt mislim na vas i zelim vam veliku betu.

Sad sam se sjetila da sam ja prvi put kad sam bila kod doktora platila 400 kn i onda  je rekao da da svaki sljedeci dolazak ide u cijenu postupka. Kad sam dosla 3 dan menge opet sam platila 400 kuna i iskreno mislim da se nije ni sjetio da sam vec bila nekoliko dana prije toga. Ne znam tko je jednom napisao da im nedostaje jedna sekretarica, u potpunosti se slazem i nadodajem nekoliko stolica u cekaonu.

----------


## Hoću bebu

[QUOTE=dreamgirl;2102545]Bubimitka zao mi je  :Sad: 
Ima zena koje zatrudne od prvoga puta (neki dan razgovarala sa jednom) i naravno da se treba nadati svaki put. Ja sam isto sa drugom mengom krenula u polustimulirani postupak.

M@tt mislim na vas i zelim vam veliku betu.

Sad sam se sjetila da sam ja prvi put kad sam bila kod doktora platila 400 kn i onda  je rekao da da svaki sljedeci dolazak ide u cijenu postupka. Kad sam dosla 3 dan menge opet sam platila 400 kuna i iskreno mislim da se nije ni sjetio da sam vec bila nekoliko dana prije toga. Ne znam tko je jednom napisao da im nedostaje jedna sekretarica, u potpunosti se slazem i nadodajem nekoliko stolica u cekaonu.[/QUOS

Svakako da fali stolica ali isto mislim da muška populacija zauzme previše mjesta...oprosti

----------


## Francesca

> Francesa pogledaj moj post gore šta sam napisala,preskočila si...baš sam to i napisala što si ti sad meni napisala
> Dapače to je i moje mišljnje ja ne mislim da je tu čiri-bu čiri-ba ja samo kažem da mi je žao što se moje js unište a koliko cura se muči s tim problemo...to sam rekla.


Poslala sam ti privatnu poruku  :Wink:

----------


## Hoću bebu

Nisam ju primila...

----------


## Francesca

> Nisam ju primila...


Gore na vrhu kod tvog imena ti pise imate novu poruku ili tak nestto

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ma ne piše ništa...draga nema poruke ajde probat ću ja tebi poslat :Smile:

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Gore na vrhu kod tvog imena ti pise imate novu poruku ili tak nestto


Jesi primila moju poruku?

----------


## tonili

> Sad sam se sjetila da sam ja prvi put kad sam bila kod doktora platila 400 kn i onda  je rekao da da svaki sljedeci dolazak ide u cijenu postupka. Kad sam dosla 3 dan menge opet sam platila 400 kuna i iskreno mislim da se nije ni sjetio da sam vec bila nekoliko dana prije toga. Ne znam tko je jednom napisao da im nedostaje jedna sekretarica, u potpunosti se slazem i nadodajem nekoliko stolica u cekaonu


.     	
*dreamgirl* zašto ga nisi podsjetila? Pa 400kn je jako puno novca :/

----------


## Kadauna

uf i meni se to čini mnogo novaca a da ne spomenem ovih 23000 Kuna koje je navela Bubimitka za postupak. Bubimitka, pa kolko je od toga otišlo na lijekove, koliko na put a koliko IVF centru?

----------


## M@tt

Bubi žao mi je. Znači test nije varao?   :Sad:   :Love:  :Love:  

Sad vidim ovo gore što si napisala! Kakvo naplačivanje?? Pa nakon prvog pregleda kad se krene u postupak ništa se ne plača više sve do nakon transfera!! Šta stvarno vam je naplačivao svaki pregled??? Ajme meni... Ne kužim.

----------


## kiarad

> Da, da tako nas je ovaj postupako u konačnici izašao 23 000, 00 kn (postupak, pregledi, lijekovi i putovanje)...


Bubimitka, ja bi ga pitala. ne mogu vjerovat da je naplaćivao još i svaki pregled?
nama isto nije.

----------


## dreamgirl

> .     	
> *dreamgirl* zašto ga nisi podsjetila? Pa 400kn je jako puno novca :/


Da se sad mogu vratiti vjerovatno bi ga podsjetila. Mozda ovo posluzi kao savjet za sve cure i decke koji ce se naci u slicnoj situaciji a izgleda da nas ima.

----------


## Bubimitka81

> uf i meni se to čini mnogo novaca a da ne spomenem ovih 23000 Kuna koje je navela Bubimitka za postupak. Bubimitka, pa kolko je od toga otišlo na lijekove, koliko na put a koliko IVF centru?


Ivf 12400,00 (postupak + svi ovi pregledi koje sam navela)
Lijekovi 6700,00 (tu sam uračunala i štoperice...)
Put 3900,00 

Nakon svakog pregleda pitamo šta smo dužni.. 300.00 kn i tako svaki put osim jednom ništa...

Sad ispada da smo mi ovce  :Undecided:

----------


## tonili

*Bubimitka* niste vi ovce već je on bezobrazan!

----------


## mare41

sreća da se zakon uskoro mijenja (iako ne zna se kad će) jer bi svima sugerirala da idu u Prag: IVF 15000 kn, put oko 1200 kn, spavanje i hrana za 5-6 dana oko 2500 kn, plus lijekovi,  dobijete oplodnju SVIH stanica i zamrzavanje embrija....al bit će i kod nas toga uskoro...

----------


## Hoću bebu

Eto mare41 ja žurim u Prag i jedva čekam :Smile: ))

----------


## Kadauna

moram priznati da mi je neobično nakon svih hvalospjeva na ovom pdf-u o Lučingeru čitati i manje lijepe stvari o njegovom djelovanju.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Nemam ja loše mišljenje o njemu, dapače..
Ovo sam napisala potaknuta tuđim iskustvima...

Nema veze, bitno da mi dodjemo do bebe.. Nadam se ne zaduženi do grla  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubi žao mi je. Znači test nije varao?    
> 
> Sad vidim ovo gore što si napisala! Kakvo naplačivanje?? Pa nakon prvog pregleda kad se krene u postupak ništa se ne plača više sve do nakon transfera!! Šta stvarno vam je naplačivao svaki pregled??? Ajme meni... Ne kužim.


Ni vi niste plaćali, eto.. Mi smo ipak ovce  :Undecided: 
Da, ni test ni predosjećaj me nisu varali, ali zato za vas imam stvarno dobar feeling da će uspjeti  :Smile:

----------


## santana

Bubimitka,zašto ga ne pitaš za razloge naplačivanja svakog UZV?
Ja bih ga pitala i ne bi to ovako proživljavala.Znam da je možda malo neugodno,ali ne bi vam trebalo biti.
Svaki liječnik mora znati riješiti situaciju sa svojim pacijentom.

----------


## tonili

bubimitka napisa:



> Nemam ja loše mišljenje o njemu, dapače..
> Ovo sam napisala potaknuta tuđim iskustvima...
> 
> Nema veze, bitno da mi dodjemo do bebe.. Nadam se ne zaduženi do grla


Ma meni ovo što si napisala jest za loše mišljenje - oštru kritiku. I ne razumijem kako nemaš loše mišljenje kad vas je tako očigledno preveslao. I da napomenem, ne govorim o stručnosti - nju nitko ne može osporiti.
Jeste li za obavljene preglede dobili račune?

----------


## tonili

I nemoj, molim  te shvatiti ovo kao nekakav atak na sebe i svoj izbor liječnika.  Važno je da mi pacijenti podijelimo ovakva iskustva među sobom, ali i jasno damo do znanja liječnicima da za plaćenu uslugu očekujemo tretman kakav zaslužujemo.

----------


## Darkica

Moram priznati da sam i sama neugodno iznenađena ovime, jer dosada nisam čula da je dr L naplaćivao svaki pregled + postupak. Mi smo kod nejga išli tri puta i platili smo prvi pregeld, a sve ostale preglede smo imali u cijeni postupka. 
Ne bih ulazila u to jel' dr koga 'preveslao' ili ne...ali, ja mogu iz svoga iskustva tvrditi da je s nama bio više nego fer...

----------


## Darkica

U svakom slučaju, ja bih ga pitala...jer evo ovdje nas je dosta njegovih pacijenata,a  nitko nije imao ovakvo iskustvo...pa...tko pita, ne skita :Smile:

----------


## Hoću bebu

S nama isto skroz fer...

----------


## Sonja29

tonili tko ti još za pregled daje račun? Ja sam prije par godina u pol IVF postupak plačala 10 000 kn+terapija 11 000 kn + putni troškovi,stan,hrana itd... a bilo ih je 10-ak i nikada ni za jedan postupak nisam dobila račun.
bubi da sam na tvom mjestu ja bi provjerila ovo za plačanje pregleda! Nije mi jasno kako jednima naplačuje a drugima ne!

----------


## lola32

I ja sam kod dr. Lučingera. Bila sam na 2 postupka i srpremam se za treći! Moje iskustvo isto je skroz poztitvno, od 3dc svi pregledi su bili uračunati u cijenu!

----------


## Darkica

> tonili tko ti još za pregled daje račun? Ja sam prije par godina u pol IVF postupak plačala 10 000 kn+terapija 11 000 kn + putni troškovi,stan,hrana itd... a bilo ih je 10-ak i nikada ni za jedan postupak nisam dobila račun.
> bubi da sam na tvom mjestu ja bi provjerila ovo za plačanje pregleda! Nije mi jasno kako jednima naplačuje a drugima ne!


Kada dođeš na transfer, tada i plačaš postupak i dobiješ račun za taj postupak. Barem mi jesmo.  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

a račun je apsolutni minimum, tu se slažem s curama. 

Ajme, o čemu mi ovdje raspravljamo, već kad idemo privatniku, plaćamo sve to skupa a onda se još ustručavamo pitati za cijenu, krivo uračunati segment postupka.....* CURE, probudite se..*.. *Darkica*, ja moram priznati da je meni Lučinger iz dana još na Vuku jako simpatičan, ali kao što rekoh, ovo "100% je ovo trudnoća" je meni neprofesionalna izjava i točka. Nekom naplatiti pregled a drugima ne, je također neprofesionalno. Ne imati medicinsku sestru u doba kad on radi preko 500 postupaka godišnje (računaj 500x minimalno 6.500,00 kuna pa računajte) je opasno, krajnje neprofesionalno, neodgovorno i po meni nedopustivo. To što je on vama simpa (i meni je btw) njega ne abolira od svake odgovornosti............

----------


## santana

Ako on procjenjuje da mu ne treba sestra to je njegovo pravo.
Ovo nije nikakva obrana,samo jedno logično razmišljanje,čovjek je dijelom otišao u privatnike da bi si mogao urediti posao kako želi,pa ako ne želi sestru,to je njegov izbor.
Pravo pacijenta je birati liječnika,a tu sestra nije presudna.

----------


## Darkica

Ja nisam ni spominjala išta takvoga. Ja sam samo rekla da je prema nama bio fer, odnosno da je cijena bila upravo onakva kakvu smo i rekli na samome početku. Nije nam naplatio posebno preglede. Da, na kraju sma dobila račun i to mi je ok...ali, ne bih razbijala glavu da ga i nisam dobila. Tako da ja ne mogu reći ništa negativno za dr. Tvrdnja da je nešto 100% trudnoća nije potekla od mene.Meni tako što nikada nije rekao i osobno bih na to odmahnula rukom odnosno shvatila to kao neko ohrabrivanje...jer tko to može znati, a kamoli izjaviti da je nešto 100% trudnoća...Čovjek je stručnjak, ali nije ni čarobnjak kako su ga neki na ovom pdf nazvali niti vidovit :Smile:  Ja ga cijenim kao stručnjaka s kojim se može jako lijepo razgovarati i dobiti jasan odgovor, bez zavaravanja i uljepšavanja. Moje je iskustvo takvo. Za iskustva drugih njegovim pacijentica ne znam, pa stoga ni ne ulazim u to. 
Tako da...da, i meni je dr simpa...ali meni to nije presudno...već stručnost :Smile: 

Slažem se da mi IVF centru dobro došla medicinska sestra-tajnica da sve drži bolje pod kontrolom budući da dr ima puno postupaka...sudeći po stanju u čakaonici :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Drakrice neznam kako je sada jer se već 5 godina ne liječim u HR ali ranije nisu davali račun,no račun je ovdje manje bitan.Neprofesionalno je od L. ili bilo kojeg drugog liječnika koji garantira uspjeh 100% i jednima naplačuje pregled a drugima ne.Da su meni svaki put garantirali uspjeh i da sam vjerovala u to do sada bi vjerovatno završila na psihijatriji. Nemam ništa protiv L. jer ga i ne poznajem ali ne svidja mi se ovo gore navedeno.

----------


## Darkica

Moram se složiti i sa santanom da je njegvoo pravo urediit svoj posao kako on želi...isto kao što je i moje pravo odabrati doktora.

Je li ikome još posebno naplaćivao preglede nevezano uz cijenu postupka? Sad me baš zanima.

----------


## Darkica

> Drakrice neznam kako je sada jer se već 5 godina ne liječim u HR ali ranije nisu davali račun,no račun je ovdje manje bitan.Neprofesionalno je od L. ili bilo kojeg drugog liječnika koji garantira uspjeh 100% i jednima naplačuje pregled a drugima ne.Da su meni svaki put garantirali uspjeh i da sam vjerovala u to do sada bi vjerovatno završila na psihijatriji. Nemam ništa protiv L. jer ga i ne poznajem ali ne svidja mi se ovo gore navedeno.


Meni nikada nije rekao da je to 100% trudnoća...i već sam napisala što mislim o takvim tvrdnjama.
Za račun se također slažem da je u cijeloj priči najmanje bitan.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Meni je jednom naplatio prije postupka isto kao da sam otišla kod bilo kojeg drugog...ja sam tada platila 400 kn i da ne kažem da mi nije naplatio punkciju ciste i stvarno nemam riječi jer je bio fer i korektan do kraja.

----------


## Sonja29

Ovdje sam namjerno navela "ili bilo koji drugi dr." jer mi je frendica nedavno imala IVF u drugoj klinici i rekli su joj da joj garantiraju trudnoću 100% sa dvije krasne blastociste...

----------


## santana

Imala sam dvije situacije s njim koje mi nisu odgovarale,još davno na Vuku,rekla sam mu to i to smo riješili.Dalje nastavili normalno,prijateljski kao i do tada.
I,tu je po meni njegova veličina i kao čovjeka i kao liječnika.

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Ovdje sam namjerno navela "ili bilo koji drugi dr." jer mi je frendica nedavno imala IVF u drugoj klinici i rekli su joj da joj garantiraju trudnoću 100% sa dvije krasne blastociste...


Sonja to sam baš pisala da je on meni rekao 100% 100% si trudna...e ja nisam išla za tim jer je to rekao i prvi puta ali me živcira što to govori,mislim na Lučija inače sve najbolje o njemu kao dr i osobi!

----------


## Sonja29

Mislim da nas sa tim pokušavaju ohrabriti ali za mene je to samo zavaravanje jer nam nitko ne može garantirati uspjeh

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Mislim da nas sa tim pokušavaju ohrabriti ali za mene je to samo zavaravanje jer nam nitko ne može garantirati uspjeh


Pa naravno nisam ni išla za tim ali sam mrzila kad mi to govori bez obzira na sve on to ne može govorit.

----------


## Mali Mimi

A to je naš balkanski mentalitet he,he, u Americi nema šanse da ti dr. tako nešto kaže jer bi ga netko mogao i tužiti poslije

----------


## spodoba

cini mi se da je ovo u vezi placanja jedan veliki nesporazum i da pitate doktora  zasto je na pocetku duplo naplacivao, vjerujem da bi dobili lovu natrag. mislim da je nakd zbunjen.

ja od danas cuvam dvije mrve. pocelo je polustimulirano, da bi odustali je doc ovdje nije dobro uradila UZ (po njoj se nije razvijalo nista osim jednog folika i velike ciste). L je ispod ciste ipak vidio nesto.
dakle uzimala sam 4 dana 2tbl klomifena, onda nista do 12dc. pa sam uzela jedan klomifen da potisne LH i jedan gonal. puntirane dvije JS i debela cista. obadvije stanice oplodjene..i danas vracene.. dakle mozemo ovo nazvati prirodnjak.. :D
beta bi trebala biti 6.4. a zbog praznika cu vadit 5.4.

----------


## spodoba

i jos nesto, mi smo poceli s klomicima da bi isli u polustimulirani, a zavrsili na prirodnjaku (tj. zadnji dan smo spricali jedan gonal) i doc je obracunao kao prirodnjak. vise ne go fer..

----------


## Francesca

Za uzv-ove prije postupka nikad nisam dobila racun, nekad bi naplatio 300 a nekad 400
Za svaki postupak sam dobila racun

Ajd drago mi je da nije samo Podobnik neprofesionalan, vec i Luci :D

----------


## tonili

> *Sonja29* prvotno napisa					tonili tko ti još za pregled daje račun? Ja sam prije par godina u pol IVF postupak plačala 10 000 kn+terapija 11 000 kn + putni troškovi,stan,hrana itd... a bilo ih je 10-ak i nikada ni za jedan postupak nisam dobila račun.
> bubi da sam na tvom mjestu ja bi provjerila ovo za plačanje pregleda! Nije mi jasno kako jednima naplačuje a drugima ne!


Sonja sorry, al ja sam za svaki svoj postupak i svaki pregled dobila račun - iste sam koristila za povrat poreza. I ako se slučajno teta na desku zaboravila - ja sam je uredno podsjetila. I nije mi jasno kako nešto platiš 10000kn i ne tražiš račun :/

----------


## kiarad

na sve ovo danas, bi ja samo rekla da je L. jedan medu jeftinijima i sv eplacma iz svog dzepa tak da mi je draze dati 300 kn bez racuna nego 700 kn kod dr.M za obican pregled i prodavanje magle. I kad sam bila kod dr.S, onda sam isto bila u postupku pa mi je naplatio 100 kn po pregledu, kao ajde vi ste u postupku, tak da ak netko ima kakv problem nek si ga odmah rijesi. ko zna zasto je on to naplacivao. i to samo njoj i nikom drugom, to je stvarno malo cudno.
slazem se da njegovoj ordinaciji puno toga fali, samo probajte vi uzeti dvoje ljudi iz bolnice i krenuti od nicega a da vas pritom zakon ubija zbog korupcije dr.Sim.
Vise cjenim sto nas prepoznaje svaku u cekaoni i tocno zna sto kojoj treba i di je sa kojom stao nego da ima neku sestru koja glumi hladnokrvnu zenu kao da ona nikad nije rodila. Drugo, kad je dosao do maksimuma uzeo je drugu bilogicu, znaci radi covjek na tome da pruza bolju uslugu, a svatko tko je u postupku mu je draza biologica i bitnija nego neka sestra koja popisuje i zapisuje. S druge strane njegovu sestru, musku sestru Jozu ne bi mjenjala za nis na svijetu, covjek imamo 4 ili 5 djece, ne sjecam se i toliko je nice svaki puta i vise prica sa nama, pa se L. ljuti jer mu hitno nekaj treba i zeza se da nam bude lakse. Mozda je u pragu drugacije ali prosla sam ovdje 3 doktora i imam neko iskustvo. takoder bila sam i kod dr.R. na histeroskopiji, ja pak manju ordinaciju nisam u zivotu vidla i ruzniju zgradu. A njegova sestra sjedi na nekom stolu iz 1900., tak da sve je to jedan veliki bauk. Ja volim L. jer mi je omogucio da ostanem trudna a ostalo mi je totalno nevazno. i svima nama biti ce onako kako Bog bude htio, a ne jel bude sestra i 10 stolica viska ili ne. Cak kaj se tih stolica tice, mislim da ih namjerno nece staviti vise jer brate mili znaju doci citave familije na postupak i zauzmu 5 stolica a i muski bi mogli malo dici svoje guzice i prosetat, lijepo je vrijeme vani. Matt, sorry.

----------


## Sonja29

tonili meni ti računi i nisu značili ništa jer nisam imala pravo na povrat poreza pošto sam iz BiH a i davno sam prestala voditi evidenciju o troškovima po postupku

----------


## mare41

iz kojeg razloga su muzevi nebitni u postupku pa ne moraju biti u cekaonici? svaki doktor poznaje svoje kronicne pacijfmte i zna sve o njemu

----------


## Francesca

> iz kojeg razloga su muzevi nebitni u postupku pa ne moraju biti u cekaonici? svaki doktor poznaje svoje kronicne pacijfmte i zna sve o njemu


Ma nek budu al ruzno za vidjet muske kak sjede a zene koje cekaju punkciju jedva stoje kraj njih
Moj uvijek stoji ak nema mjesta, ili telefonira vani u hodniku

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, sorry.


He he, ma nemaš beda. Ja se nasjedim u autu na putu do njega tak da uvijek kad dođemo tamo stojim, sjednem eventualno ako stvarno nema nikog u čekaoni... Ali da... Ima muževa koji sjede, čitaju i baš ih briga što do njih stoji cura/žena koja je u postupku. Baš je zadnji put to moja draga spominjala kad smo bili tamo... Sto ljudi, sto čudi.

----------


## Francesca

Matt drzim vam rucnonozne sutra  :Wink:

----------


## M@tt

> Matt drzim vam rucnonozne sutra


Hvala ti...  :Wink:

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ovdje se moram ubacit...kad sam išla na transfer u čekaoni 8 stolica a na 5 sjede muški,a na tri žemske a nisam mogla stajat koliko me je sve boljelo od punkcije čak sam se bojala hoću li uopće moć na transfer i sorry ali ni jedan se nije udostojio dići,meni ne smeta i smatram da muž treba bit uz svoju suprugu ali dole ima pa barem 10 kafića i nije mi jasno šta ima svaki puta gore blejat i Lučiju to smeta jer je baš jednom poludio i prokomentirao da zašto ne odu sjest i popit kavicu...moj suprug isto voli sve znati ali je zato došao prvi puta samnom gore na konzultacije i od tada svaki puta sjedi u kafiću jer mu je neugodno da zauzima mjesto sjedio ili stajao prostor je mali i uski.

----------


## Mali Mimi

hoću bebu mogu ti reći da je ista situacija bila i na VV dok je još bio gore dr. L, eto čovijek promjenio lokaciju ali neke stvari se ne mjenjaju

----------


## mare41

ja cu jos jednom probati objasnit-nije viska parova nego nisu naruceni svatko u svoje vrijeme ili je premalo mjesta za takav nacin rada, tako se ceka u bolnicama na uputnicu, a kod drugih privatnih doktora se narubuje

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ok ajd VV je ipak veći ali ovo je stvarno malo..i onda mi nije jasno kak neki to ne kuže ali meni se čini da če on to lagano počet riješavat jer je rekao da bi oni to sami trebali znati a njemu je uopće neugodno reći e mužeki odite na kavicu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mare to sam i mislila, na VV je bila ista stvar naručuje se svih u isto vrijeme i one za folikulometriju i za punkciju i za konzultacije u 8 pa normalno da je gužva

----------


## kiarad

> Ovdje se moram ubacit...kad sam išla na transfer u čekaoni 8 stolica a na 5 sjede muški,a na tri žemske a nisam mogla stajat koliko me je sve boljelo od punkcije čak sam se bojala hoću li uopće moć na transfer i sorry ali ni jedan se nije udostojio dići,meni ne smeta i smatram da muž treba bit uz svoju suprugu ali dole ima pa barem 10 kafića i nije mi jasno šta ima svaki puta gore blejat i Lučiju to smeta jer je baš jednom poludio i prokomentirao da zašto ne odu sjest i popit kavicu...moj suprug isto voli sve znati ali je zato došao prvi puta samnom gore na konzultacije i od tada svaki puta sjedi u kafiću jer mu je neugodno da zauzima mjesto sjedio ili stajao prostor je mali i uski.


I ne samo to, nego je jednom jedna dofurala i starog tatu, koji je jos i davao savjete da ga nitko nista nije pitao. On sjeo, razvalio, nogu preko noge i uzeo novine, a ja stojim ko kreten. bilo mi neugodno nesto reci, jel imam postovanja prema starijami,  ali fakat na obicni uzv nije potrebno da ide i muz i stoji gore. nek pocnu piti kave. Matt, svaka cast, ali za tebe me to niti ne cudi.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Sad si me jako nasmijala hahahaha a jbt :Smile: ))

----------


## Francesca

Mm je isao sa mnom na punkciju i na transfer iz razumljivih razloga
Oba puta smo jako dugo cekali i veci dio vremena je bio u kaficu, pogotovo dok sam ja lezala unutra

Nakon sto sam ostala trudna isli smo na 3-4 pregleda jos kod njega i tada je mm zelio da me on doveze i da vidi bebu na uzv, e tek tad smo se nacekali...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Dakle ovo je prestrašno!!!!!!!!!!
Sada će još ispasti da sam sve izmislila, bez teksta sam da smo mi ispali budale ili šta i još ja lažljivica  :Sad: 

Stvarno nemam riječi, definitivno ću ga pitati (poznavajući sebe to će ići malo teže)...

Možda je stvar u tome da smo mi svaki put pitali šta smo dužni, on kaže 300 i to je to... Do danas sam mislila da to tako ide... Da mi je rekao da dubim na glavi, vjerovatno bih.. Još me je MM zezao prvi puta, nakon mojeg oduševljenja dr., kako bi mi se i on smješkao i bio divan i krasan da mi svaki put uzme tri stotke iz džepa (onda sam mu zabranila da se tako šali, jer sam bila uvjerena da je to normalno i ok)...

Što se tiče računa, to mi je jasno.. U ovoj državi si pošten/je...

U svakom slučaju idem opet k njemu jer sam zadovoljna tamo, a ovo ne smijem ni MM reći jer bi pop... i vjerovatno odustao od odlazaka tamo, jer očito da smo se malo nasanjkali..
Cure moje sorry ak sam nekoga iznervirala, kad sam napisala da smo svaki put plaćali (osim jednom) nisam imala pojma da smo u manjini. Da sam znala da je tako, ne bih. Osjećala bih se zbilja glupo..
A sad se osjećam još gluplje zbog svega..  :Sad:

----------


## Francesca

Bubi nemas se sto se foruma tice zasto osjecati glupo i sigurno nitko nije pomislio da si lazljivica i da izmsljas
Svi smo napisali svoje iskustvo ali ne u namjeri da tebi bude neugodno ili nesto, nego da vidis kako je drugima naplcivao
A za drugi put bus znala kak se postaviti  :Wink:

----------


## MALIANĐEO

matt sretno vam sutra, da nam javite lijepu i veselu betuuuuu
 :Cekam:  i male  :Teletubbies:

----------


## tonili

*Bubimitka* ali zašto bi se ti pobogu osjećala glupom? Zato što vjeruješ svom liječniku da te neće nasanjkat? 
Ako se itko treba sramiti - to je on. A vjerujem da takvih, kao ti ima još. I uopće mi je bedasto sad braniti njega koji je očito zaribao jer ti nikako nije imao razloga naplaćivati folikulometrije. I to nema veze sa njegovom stručnošću, poznavanjem pacijentica, brojem stolaca u čekaonici, imanjem ili ne imanjem sestre - to ima veze s njegovim nepoštenim odnosom spram vas. I da ste sad imali sreće i ostali trudni - bili bi mu, naravno zahvalni, ali to nebi mijenjalo činjenicu da vas je oderao tamo gdje nije smio - zar ne?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> , tak da ak netko ima kakv problem nek si ga odmah rijesi. ko zna zasto je on to naplacivao. i to samo njoj i nikom drugom,.


a

Slažem se s ovim. Mene isto zanima zašto je to tako.
Iskreno se nadam da će se javiti bar još netko tko je prošao kao mi, ne zato jer bi mi bilo drago nego zato da se malo ovo rasvijetli. I meni je jako dobro jasno da ja stvarno ispadam .. ne znam.. u najmanju ruku lažljivica..
Baš me ovo pogodilo iz svih aspekata..  :Sad:

----------


## santana

Samo ti to njega pitaj bez ustručavanja Bubimitka!
Želim ti uspjeh!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubi nemas se sto se foruma tice zasto osjecati glupo i sigurno nitko nije pomislio da si lazljivica i da izmsljas
> Svi smo napisali svoje iskustvo ali ne u namjeri da tebi bude neugodno ili nesto, nego da vidis kako je drugima naplcivao
> A za drugi put bus znala kak se postaviti


Da, definitivno ću znati!!!
Ali bez obzira na sve, ne mogu ga smatrati lošim, još uvijek mi je drag.. Možda postoji razlog, barem ja to sebi tako prezentiram.. Jednostavno jer sam takav tip osobe i inače...
Svako zlo za neko dobro  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Bubi nitko ne misli da si lažljivica i nitko ti ne brani da i dalje imaš lijepo mišljenje o njemu.Kao što je tonili napisala neka se on srami a ne ti! Neka ti ovo bude škola i drugi put ne pitaj koliko si dužna...

----------


## kiarad

Bubi, nitko nije rekao da si ti lazljivica, nego smo svi mi sokirani i prosto ne vjerujem da je to napravio. Takoder znam kak je glupo biti neinformiran oko biloceg zato hvala Bogu i forumu, jer prvi put kad sam dosla na punkciju mislila sam da sam s marsa opala, a kamoli sve ostalo. nosenje dugih vesti jer si tamo na tom stolu ....tak da nista te od ovog ne bi trebalo pogoditi. i meni nije sjelo od prve sto me poslao na veliku stimulaciju ali kaj ces, da se znamo sami pomoci onda ne bi isli kod njega ili ostalih. moramo nekome vjerovati, tako da nista cudno. i ja uvijek pitam koliko sam duzna...u svakom slucaju iskustvo nas cini pametnijima i slobodno mu reci. to je jedno, a drugo, jesi znala da neki parovi prijave postupak u bolnici i onda dobe tamo 60 gonala i onda idu kod privatnika u postupak, da, da i to se moze, jos ak zatrudnis mozes prodati kaj ti je ostalo. pa te cijeli postupak ne kosta ama bas nista....

----------


## dreamgirl

*Bubimitka*
ja bi ti se osobno zahvalila sto si napisala svoje iskustvo i sigurna sam da si nekome pomogla. 
Svi smo ovdje samo sa jednim ciljem i pretrpit cemo puno taga da dodjemo do njega.

----------


## santana

Bubi,ti kao što vidim nastavljaš kod njega,drag ti je,riješi to zbog sebe,nema potrebe da te to opterećuje dalje kroz postupak.

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubi, nitko nije rekao da si ti lazljivica, nego smo svi mi sokirani i prosto ne vjerujem da je to napravio. Takoder znam kak je glupo biti neinformiran oko biloceg zato hvala Bogu i forumu, jer prvi put kad sam dosla na punkciju mislila sam da sam s marsa opala, a kamoli sve ostalo. nosenje dugih vesti jer si tamo na tom stolu ....tak da nista te od ovog ne bi trebalo pogoditi. i meni nije sjelo od prve sto me poslao na veliku stimulaciju ali kaj ces, da se znamo sami pomoci onda ne bi isli kod njega ili ostalih. moramo nekome vjerovati, tako da nista cudno. i ja uvijek pitam koliko sam duzna...u svakom slucaju iskustvo nas cini pametnijima i slobodno mu reci. to je jedno, a drugo, jesi znala da neki parovi prijave postupak u bolnici i onda dobe tamo 60 gonala i onda idu kod privatnika u postupak, da, da i to se moze, jos ak zatrudnis mozes prodati kaj ti je ostalo. pa te cijeli postupak ne kosta ama bas nista....


Hvala svima, sad mi je lakše  :Smile: 
Došla sam s posla u 9 i kad sam vidjela šta se pisalo cijelo popodne skoro padoh u nesvijest..

A ovo za lijekove zbilja nisam znala!!! Vrlo korisna informacija, nadam se da mi neće trebati jer sam upisana na listu za lijekove koji bi trebali stići tek krajem godine, nadam se da ću do tada biti trudna.... Da bar lijekovi stignu ranije  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

> Bubi, nitko nije rekao da si ti lazljivica, nego smo svi mi sokirani i prosto ne vjerujem da je to napravio. Takoder znam kak je glupo biti neinformiran oko biloceg zato hvala Bogu i forumu, jer prvi put kad sam dosla na punkciju mislila sam da sam s marsa opala, a kamoli sve ostalo. nosenje dugih vesti jer si tamo na tom stolu ....tak da nista te od ovog ne bi trebalo pogoditi. i meni nije sjelo od prve sto me poslao na veliku stimulaciju ali kaj ces, da se znamo sami pomoci onda ne bi isli kod njega ili ostalih. moramo nekome vjerovati, tako da nista cudno. i ja uvijek pitam koliko sam duzna...u svakom slucaju iskustvo nas cini pametnijima i slobodno mu reci. to je jedno, a drugo, jesi znala da neki parovi prijave postupak u bolnici i onda dobe tamo 60 gonala i onda idu kod privatnika u postupak, da, da i to se moze, jos ak zatrudnis mozes prodati kaj ti je ostalo. pa te cijeli postupak ne kosta ama bas nista....


Oprosti kiarad gdje se to prije postupka može dobiti 60 gonala? Jer znam da cure većinom dobivaju onoliko koliko im treba do sljedećeg ultrazvuka, točno na broj. Još nisam čula da tako dijele lijekove šakom i kapom.

----------


## Kadauna

*Darkica*, sorry, ja sam se osvrtala na sve napisano a ne isključivo na tvoje riječi. 

*Spodoba*, ovo što ti pišeš da ti je naplatio L. samo prirodnjak iako je trebao biti polustimulirani jeste nešto što je normalno i nije nešto posebno fair odnos nego ti je naplatio ono što je stvarno odrađeno...... Naplatiti tebi polustimulirani iako je na kraju bio prirodnjak bi bilo krajnje bezobrazno. SRETNO!

*Bubimitka*, i ja se zahvaljujem što si podijelila svo je iskustvo s nama, nemoj se osjećati loše zbog toga nego iz toga nauči da se moraš izboriti za sebe. Evo ti prijedlog, ako je tebi naplatio postupak 12300 HRK sveukupno (ne znam jel bio IVF ili ICSI?), to je onda bar 2000-3000 HRK previše, svakako bih tražila da ti taj iznos uračuna i smanji kod sljedećeg postupka. Ja to ne bih  skrivala od muža. 

*Kiarad,* iskreno... užasno mi je teško razgovarati argumentirano kad pročitam ovo što si napisala ranije: 



> Ja volim L. jer mi je omogucio da ostanem trudna a ostalo mi je totalno nevazno.


jer je krajnje egocentrično da ne kažem egoistično takvo stajalište i ne dozvoljava trezvenu raspravu. No pokušat ću...... 

Ovaj je forum informativan - nekad i ženski kokošinjac - a ja sam dio njega već dugo. No kad sam bila na svojim počecima u IVF-vodama tad se već pisalo o jednom liječniku da je primao kuverte pa bi slučajno u njegovoj tekici bilo mjesta za postupak već sljedeći mjesec a ne kao ranije rečeno tek za godinu dana. I tad kad su se neke cure to usudile na forumu napisati o tom simpa liječniku koji je iza sebe imao masu trudnica, uspješnih postupaka, druge cure su ga bezobzirno branile, rekle tim curama koje su spominjale kuverte da izmišljaju, da lažu. 

Isto tako je bila priča o jednom liječniku da je prodavao ispod pulta lijekove za stimulaciju u privatnoj poliklinici. Cijela hajka, strka, zbrka, ali je taj liječnik koliko čujem nakon toga prestao na crno prodavati lijekove i ubrzo otišao iz te privatne prakse

U oba slučaja se uistinu nadam da je forum odigrao svoju ulogu u prestanku opisanih praksa. Kako forum čitaju sve klinike, vjerujem da će i dr. Lučinger sljedeći put vrlo dobro razmisliti koliko što naplatiti. A tvoje objašnjenje vezano za naplaćivanje Bubimitki: 



> ko zna zasto je on to naplacivao. i to samo njoj i nikom drugom, to je stvarno malo cudno.


mene opet ostaje bez daha, em zato što dovodiš u pitanje istinitost onog što je Bubimitka napisala, a em zato što slijepo vjeruješ liječniku i onom što radi, a i oni su draga Kiarad na kraju krajeva samo ljudi, koji čine dobro, ali i loše, koji su divni ali i griješe, kojima se potkradaju greške, među koijma ima onih koji uzimaju kuverte i onih koji to ne čine, ima onih koji su vrlo stručni i uspješni i ima onih koji su to manje, itd.  Na nama pacijentima je *Kiarad* da se izborimo za svoja prava, a forum je vjeruj mi mjesto i za razmjenu iskustava i za informiranje, pa i za kritiziranje a ne samo za čestitanje Valentinova svojim liječnicima i sveukupno vibranje, hopsanje i pozitivno razmišljanje. I na kraju *Kiarad,* bilo bi krasno kad bi napisala gdje se na taj način dijele lijekovi i to po 60 ampula koje onda možeš iskoristiti u privatnoj ordinaciji za postupak a ostatak prodati (što je za mene također neetično, no tko sam ja da sudim  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

Draga Kaduna, tesko je uopce ulaziti u rasprave sa ljudima razlicitih iskustva. Meni je tak svejedno kaj ti mislis o mojim izjavama, jer moje izjave su iskrene i izlaze iz mog iskustva. nakon 4 promasena lijecnika. nitko ne kaze da je L. savrsen. Ali opet, ja ga volim jel smo postigli sto smo htjeli. I najvaznije od ove cijele rasprave mi je da mi nije palo napamet reci ili misliti da je Bubimitka lagala, nego je cudno da je to samo njoj napravio. One koje je zanimalo vezano za ampule sam odgovorila na pp. Kao cuditis se? mos mislit, u ovoj korumpiranoj drzavi.

----------


## Jelena

Mene ustvari zanima kako se uopće rade statistike uspješnosti u privatnim centrima. Izlazi li se s brojem naplaćenih ili brojem odrađenih postupaka. Pod naplaćenih mislim da postoji trag da je nešto plaćeno. O utaji poreza da ne pričam.

Druga je stvar to istovremeno naručivanje. Po meni je problem ovdje sasvim krivo postavljen. Ja mislim da je jako lijepo kad par ide zajedno u postupak. A mislim da je jako šlampavo naručivati sve u isto vrijeme. Pišem šlampavo uz pretpostavku da se ne krije nekakvo promišljanje iza toga, al inače bi meni bilo vrlo prepotentno i omalovažavajuće tako se ponašati prema vremenu pacijenata. Čak i da se kratkotrajno potrefi više pacijenata u čekaoni, to mora biti iznimka, a ne pravilo. Sve klinike u kojima sam bila (a bila sam u dosta!) razdvajaju pacijente za UZV, za punkciju i za transfer. Nije mi jasno kako se čeka transfer istovremeno s ovima za UZV. Stav dr. L. prema muškim pacijentima se vidio i na VV-u, kad nije osigurao pristojan prostor za uzimanje ejakulata, al vidim da ima i supruga koje podržavaju takvo ponašanje.

----------


## mare41

jelena, ti i ja se od davnih dana slažemo da neplodnost liječi par, a ne samo žena...to kod nas nije tako, i zato mislim da cure ne razumiju o čemu pričamo, niti osjećaju potrebu biti primljeni u ordinaciju za svoj novac kao ljudi...ne znaju kako to zapravo može biti...ja na to ne bih pristala kad skupo plaćam svoj postupak, al uvažavam stav ljudi kojima tako odgovara, kao što vi trebate uvažiti naš stav da postoji i bolje i transparentnije i drugačije...

----------


## Darkica

*Kadauna*, nisam ja shvatila da si se ti uhvatila na moju izjavu, jer smo nas dvije zapravo rekle isto. Idem privatniku i očekujem da za svoj novac dobijem što i plaćam. Mm je išao sa mnom na punkciju (iz očitoga razloga) te na transfer, a druge sam pute dolazila sama...mm ne može tako izostajati s posla (nismo iz Zg). *mare41*, slažem se s tobom :Smile:  redu mi je da žena dođe s partnerom, jer su oboje u cijeloj toj priči. Ali, mi je smiješno kada uđem u čekaonicu, a ono uz par sjedi i njezina mama, prijateljica, sestra, tata...
*Kiarad*, ovo za 60 Gonala nisam stvarno čula, pa bih te molila ako možeš i želiš da mi objasniš gdje je to moguće na pp...
*Bubi*, znam da ti vejrojatno neugodno pitatai ga sada zašto ti ej posebno naplaćivao svaki pregled...ali, to je jedini način da saznaš i da ti srce bude na miru. U svakom slučaju, uvijek se možete pokušati dogovoriti da ti taj iznos 'skine' na sljedećem postupku budući da si napisala da bi nastavila kod njega. Tako da u ovome potpisujem Kadaunu.
Za reći mužu ti ne mislim davati savjete, jer to je samo i isključivo tvoja odluka. Mogu ti samo reći da bih ja svojem mužu rekla.

(Off) Dobro jutro svima!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jao cure kakvu sam zbrku napravila..
Pokkušat ću ga pitati zašto je to tako ispalo..
Ja sam zapravo MM objasnila, potaknuta informacijama sa foruma, da se folikulometrije ne naplaćuju tj. da ulaze u cijenu postupka..
Nakon što nam je prvi puta naplatio (bez računa) mislila sam ok, na kraju će nam obračunati samo razliku i to je to.
Čak sam ga 2 dana prije punkcije pitala koliko će nas sve na kraju izaći da se znamo pripremiti, on je rekao da ćemo se dogovoriti i da već danas počnemo štediti (to sam naravno shvatila kao šalu i bila uvjerena da će konačni iznos biti umanjen za one preglede od ranije)
Na kraju niije ispalo kako sam mislila... 
Mužu ću sigurno reći, sve mu govorim pa ću tako i ovo..
Jučer mi je bio jedan od gorih dana u skorije vrijeme. Prvo negativna beta, užasan dan na poslu i na kraju cijela ova zbrka na forumu..  :Sad: 

Eto, to bi bilo sve..
pozdrav svima i hvala na razumijevanju i potpori  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Bubi, osjećam potrebu ti napisati što i druge cure-nisi ama za baš ništa kriva, ne daj Bože, i jako mi je žao što ti je jučerašnji dan bio težak, bit će bolje, svi nažalost znamo imati takve dane, daj Bože ostalima što manje takvih dana, mi neki smo već naučeni ko magare na batine, al ne bi htjela to drugima...(moram nadopisat da si mi jako simpa tako fina i dobra, ko da sebe vidim :Smile: -sad se malo i hvalim :Smile: ), i zaista od srca upućujem savjet svima-uključujte muževe u sve-onoliko koliko žele i koliko vremenski mogu, mog je dr reš na prvoj folikulometriji nagazio-da kud on sad misli izać van kad je UZV :Smile: , od tad smo stalno zajedno na svemu, i to mu se sviđa :Smile:  (aj malo me zgrozilo da neće sa mnom na porod, al niko nije savršen :Smile: )

----------


## Hoću bebu

> jelena, ti i ja se od davnih dana slažemo da neplodnost liječi par, a ne samo žena...to kod nas nije tako, i zato mislim da cure ne razumiju o čemu pričamo, niti osjećaju potrebu biti primljeni u ordinaciju za svoj novac kao ljudi...ne znaju kako to zapravo može biti...ja na to ne bih pristala kad skupo plaćam svoj postupak, al uvažavam stav ljudi kojima tako odgovara, kao što vi trebate uvažiti naš stav da postoji i bolje i transparentnije i drugačije...


Draga nadovezat ću se na ovo jer sam i ja sama pisala o tome...i slažem se potpuno s tobom i Jelenom ali ajmo ovako svi znamo kako je kod Dr.Lučija,svi znamo koliki je prostor i svi opet želimo ići kod njega bez obzira što trpa sve u jedno i što svi mi koji plaćamo nakraju krajeva ispada kao da smo došli na VV ili bilo koju drugu bolnicu ali evo primjer išla sam radit u privatnu polikliniku Sunce sve svoje nalaze i čekala sam na svakom odjelu cca 30 min osim ginekologije a platila sam skoro 3000 kn to je nečija plaća,ok...ali ja sam tamo odlućila otići zato što ću nlaze dobit u roku jedan dan i neću se vuć po bolnicama i čekat mjesecima da me netko narući a onda da ne prićam o čekanju nalaza isto tako gledam na Lučija i da bih sve najradje obavile sve u jednom danu a on zaista pokušava svakom ugoditi..Oprosti meni nije malo dati  toliko love a da ne pričam o stimulaciji i još gro ljekova ali ako je već takva situacija onda mislim da se trebamo na neki naćin prilagodit,moj muž je bio u svakoj situaciji dostupan i volio sve znati i biti svugdje prisutan ali jednostavno kad smo vidjeli kako gore funkcijonira smo se dogovorili da nejde gore i da ne radi još veću gužvu i u svakom slučaju lijepše mu je popit kavicu nego biti u zagušljivom i punom prostoru..kad sam išla na prvi postupak kod njega bilo nas je 4 za punkciju a 3 su kreveta tj 2 s jednim gdje se radi punkcija i znači jedan fali...ja sam izašla prva a nisam mogla hodat jer prvo što sam sitna,drugo što imam 50 kg i evo zašto sam ja npr.poludila izlazim van i hoću si malo sjest jer mi nije dobro a unutra samo muški koji čekaju drage + cure koje su došle na pregled i nemam gdje sjesti i otišla u wc jer sam mislila da ću se srušit i tamo bila nekih 10 min još mi je bilo neugodno izaći jer šta će ovi mislit šta sam nutra toliko radila..evo samo zato kažem da bi muškarci mogli ipak imat malo osjećaja jer im i same žene to prolaze.Svatko ima svoje mišljenje i ono što sam rekla potpuno se slažem s tobom...

----------


## Hoću bebu

Mat sretno vam bilo,držim fige :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hoću bebu

> sreća da se zakon uskoro mijenja (iako ne zna se kad će) jer bi svima sugerirala da idu u Prag: IVF 15000 kn, put oko 1200 kn, spavanje i hrana za 5-6 dana oko 2500 kn, plus lijekovi,  dobijete oplodnju SVIH stanica i zamrzavanje embrija....al bit će i kod nas toga uskoro...


Meni je rečeno 2400 eur *7.5=18000?

----------


## anddu

> i jos nesto, mi smo poceli s klomicima da bi isli u polustimulirani, a zavrsili na prirodnjaku (tj. zadnji dan smo spricali jedan gonal) i doc je obracunao kao prirodnjak. vise ne go fer..


Ali meni ovo nikako nije jasno kakve veze ima, kad je u pitanju cijena, jeste li bili u polustimulianom ili prirodnjaku kad ionako vi posebno kupujete lijekove???!!! I u polustimuliranom ste mogli imati jedanki broj folikula i jedanko broj folikulometrija, zar ne?

----------


## spodoba

@Kadauna
htjedoh samo reci da je do kraja korektan, barem u nasem slucaju.

ja ne kazem da L ne bi mogao optimirati prostor, mogao bi - cekaonu, sobu u kojoj zena lezi nakon punkcije /transfera, sobu za dobivanje probe nasih muzeva itd..no to sam sve imala u njemackoj. cak je u jednoj MPO ordinaciji soba za muskarce bila crvena, ma malte ne kao u strip klubu..itd.
ali sto to vrijedi kad te ne gledaju u cjelosti. bila sam u tri ordinacije u DE i dozivjela toliko lapsusa i gresaka (u ovoj zadnjoj sam htjela napraviti obicni UZ, pa je ispalo da ga nisu znali napraviti kako bog zapovijeda) da mi je svejedno da li cekam stojeci ili sjedeci, kakav je paravan, kakve lezaljke..itd. meni je bitna kvaliteta rada doktora i biologa.
a i iz ceske sam cula price van pameti, tako da ni to nije obecana zemlja za MPO. ne kazem da su losi, a i tamo mozes dobiti tretman da glava zaboli. da pocnu stimulaciju bez gledanja (pogotovo problematicno kod onih s niskim AMH) itd..

----------


## Jelena

Ja zbilja ne shvaćam zašto ne zamolite nekoga da se ustane. "Oprostite, nije mi baš dobro, možete li me pustiti da sjednem?" Meni je to užasno normalno pitanje i nema potrebe izigravati patnicu. Vjerojatno bi se svaki taj muškarac tamo potrudio donijeti ti i vode i što ti treba, kad bi skužio da ti nije dobro.

Druga je stvar: 
Ako u klinici odrade 500 postupaka/godinu. Par ide na prvi razgovor, nekoliko UZV-a, punkciju i transfer, u prosijeku dođe 6 puta u kliniku. 500 postupaka x 6 posjeta je 3000 posjeta godišnje. Nek rade 200 dana u godini, to je 15 posjeta u danu. Ako rade s pacijentima 6 sati dnevno, a 1,5 sat vode papire, onda svaki posjet traje 24 minuta. Nema nikakve šanse da 24 minute traje jedan UZV, niti punkcija, niti transfer. U MB se planira po punkciji 15 minuta i tako se daju štoperice. Ne kužim gdje se gubi toliko vremena. Tu računam još 30 dana godišnjeg i 10 praznika i 20 dana u godini za čitanje članaka, odlaske na stručne skupove i seminare.

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

nadovezala bih se na ovu vasu raspravu, mi smo u RH obavili 3 postupka (poprilicno neuspjesna, 140 ampula gonala i menopura, rezultat 2 folikula, jedna js i jedan transfer) moj dragi i danas ima traume od VV i sobice i toga da ga se gleda kao davaoca sperme i nitko mu nista ne govori. onda smo dosli u PFC razgovarali s dr. L 2 sata, dobili slikice svojih embrija, bio samnom na UZV i transferima i jos dr. L objasnjava da moraju mjenjati prostor jer ne zele da im se pacijenti srecu na hodniku. Soba za muske pristojne velicine,  normalno sa casopisima i muzikom, pa sam opet pomagala...
a sto se tice vaseg carobnjaka, kako ga neke nazivate, on je simpa i sve to, ocito i zna raditi i ima iskustva, ali brate mili ako date toliko novaca za postupak i ne dobijete anesteziju i nemate gdje sjesti onda je i za CAROBNJAKA previse.

----------


## thinkpink

> a sto se tice vaseg carobnjaka, kako ga neke nazivate, on je simpa i sve to, ocito i zna raditi i ima iskustva, ali brate mili ako date toliko novaca za postupak i ne dobijete anesteziju i nemate gdje sjesti onda je i za *CAROBNJAKA previse*.


 :Naklon: 

treba biti realan. dosta vas čitam i svima ću reći samo jedno, nemojte nasjedati na lijepe i uglađene priče, to ipak nije dovoljno da ostanete trudne. nastojte odabrati doktora koji je po svemu najbolji za vas, a ne samo po tome koliko će vas tapšati po ramenu.

moj prvi je bio takav da me stalno tješio, ali se godinu dana nismo pomakli s mrtve točke. ja sam ga obožavala jer mi je uvijek govorio ono što sam željela čuti. 

drugi mi je na prvim konzultacijama toliko toga sasuo u lice da sam ga mrzila. kada mi je potvrdio trudnoću sam ga ljubila  :Heart: . eto, samo toliko od mene.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ali meni ovo nikako nije jasno kakve veze ima, kad je u pitanju cijena, jeste li bili u polustimulianom ili prirodnjaku kad ionako vi posebno kupujete lijekove???!!! I u polustimuliranom ste mogli imati jedanki broj folikula i jedanko broj folikulometrija, zar ne?


anddu cijena se u polustim. diže zbog većeg broja j.s. to znači da je više u posla u labu, dakle nisu u pitanju ni lijekovi ni folikulometrije nego ono što biolog odrađuje, koliko medija troši i sl. 
Ja sam imala u jednoj drugoj klinici stimulirani i na kraju dobila samo 1 embrij pa mi je dr. naplatio kao prirodnjak.

----------


## M@tt

Evo da i tu javim i prekinem ovu zakuhtalu raspravu ovih dana beta posljivih 15,3!  :Sad: . Ne kuzim, zasto jednostavno nije 0 nego je uvijek takva nekakva mizerna brojcica? Bolje da je 0 nego ovako... 

Znao sam da cemo biti tuzni.  :Sad:  sad opet treba skupit snage za dalje... 

Sretno svima

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> anddu cijena se u polustim. diže zbog većeg broja j.s. to znači da je više u posla u labu, dakle nisu u pitanju ni lijekovi ni folikulometrije nego ono što biolog odrađuje, koliko medija troši i sl. 
> Ja sam imala u jednoj drugoj klinici stimulirani i na kraju dobila samo 1 embrij pa mi je dr. naplatio kao prirodnjak.


curke ako sam dobro shvatila kod dr.L nema zamrzavanja js?
o kakvom onda poslu u labu govorimo ako je ogranicenje na 3 js
ok ja sam plava

----------


## Francesca

> Evo da i tu javim i prekinem ovu zakuhtalu raspravu ovih dana beta posljivih 15,3! . Ne kuzim, zasto jednostavno nije 0 nego je uvijek takva nekakva mizerna brojcica? Bolje da je 0 nego ovako... 
> 
> Znao sam da cemo biti tuzni.  sad opet treba skupit snage za dalje... 
> 
> Sretno svima


Tuzna sam  :Sad: 

Skupite se i u nove pobjede  :Love:

----------


## thinkpink

> Evo da i tu javim i prekinem ovu zakuhtalu raspravu ovih dana beta posljivih 15,3! . Ne kuzim, zasto jednostavno nije 0 nego je uvijek takva nekakva mizerna brojcica? Bolje da je 0 nego ovako... 
> 
> Znao sam da cemo biti tuzni.  sad opet treba skupit snage za dalje... 
> 
> Sretno svima


matt jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: 

ja bih na vašem mjestu sada ipak potražila i drugo mišljenje.

držite se i čuvaj dragu, vjeruj mi ipak je njoj trenutno najteže!  :Sad:

----------


## Francesca

> curke ako sam dobro shvatila kod dr.L nema zamrzavanja js?
> o kakvom onda poslu u labu govorimo ako je ogranicenje na 3 js
> ok ja sam plava


Ajd razmisli malo, ne mozemo sve nacrtat na javno  :Wink:

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> Evo da i tu javim i prekinem ovu zakuhtalu raspravu ovih dana beta posljivih 15,3! . Ne kuzim, zasto jednostavno nije 0 nego je uvijek takva nekakva mizerna brojcica? Bolje da je 0 nego ovako... 
> 
> Znao sam da cemo biti tuzni.  sad opet treba skupit snage za dalje... 
> 
> Sretno svima


M@tt jako mi je zao, ali iz svog nkakvog iskustva s betama, nije li to bila biokemijska, sto citajuci ovaj forum kazu da je dobro. 
Mozda malo prouciti temu imunoloskih pretraga, evo ja sam iako zapravo nemam indikaciju (osim PAI-1) dobila heparin. 
u svakom slucaju sretno dalje

----------


## M@tt

I prvi put je bila biokemijska. Beta je bila 50 na 15-ti dan, tak da ne znam kako bi to bilo dobro... Ma jadni smo...  :Sad:

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

dobro je u tom smislu da do trudnoce dolazi
a sad zbog cega ne dolazi do odrzanja iste je mozda razlog u imunologiji, zato predlozih temu imunoloske pretrage

----------


## M@tt

> matt jako mi je žao 
> 
> ja bih na vašem mjestu sada ipak potražila i drugo mišljenje.
> 
> držite se i čuvaj dragu, vjeruj mi ipak je njoj trenutno najteže!


Iskreno sad i mi vec razmisljamo o drugom misljenju. Ljuti nas sto ne uzima u obzir imunologiju. Draga smatra da je problem u previsokom TSH-u od 3,34...mada luci veli da nije, njen soc. dr i gin vele da nije, cak je i dr.r na forumu zdravlje i zivot napisao da ne bi trebao biti problem u tome ali da mozemo doc na pregled kod njega... 

Ma ne znam vise ni sam sta da mislim. Idem probam uzivati u vikendu na moru, mada ne znam kako?  :Sad:

----------


## Jelena

M@tt, baš mi je žao! Znam kako se osjećate. Želim vam da što prije dođete k sebi i dogovorite što dalje.

----------


## Mury

> Iskreno sad i mi vec razmisljamo o drugom misljenju. Ljuti nas sto ne uzima u obzir imunologiju. Draga smatra da je problem u previsokom TSH-u od 3,34...mada luci veli da nije, njen soc. dr i gin vele da nije, cak je i dr.r na forumu zdravlje i zivot napisao da ne bi trebao biti problem u tome ali da mozemo doc na pregled kod njega... 
> 
> Ma ne znam vise ni sam sta da mislim. Idem probam uzivati u vikendu na moru, mada ne znam kako?


M@tt, poslala sam ti PP. I ja svakako savjetujem drugo mišljenje. U PP sam ti sve rekla! Držite se i sretno za dalje!!!

----------


## tonili

M@tt Žao mi je...  :Sad:

----------


## thinkpink

> Iskreno sad i mi vec razmisljamo o drugom misljenju. Ljuti nas sto ne uzima u obzir imunologiju. Draga smatra da je problem u previsokom *TSH-u od 3,34.*..mada luci veli da nije, njen soc. dr i gin vele da nije, cak je i dr.r na forumu zdravlje i zivot napisao da ne bi trebao biti problem u tome ali da mozemo doc na pregled kod njega... 
> 
> Ma ne znam vise ni sam sta da mislim. Idem probam uzivati u vikendu na moru, mada ne znam kako?


ovo ti nije previsoko. meni je bilo daleko više od toga i to pod turbo terapijom lijekova za štitnjaču pa sam svejedno ostala trudna.

----------


## Mali Mimi

M@tt 2 biokemijske zaredom i meni pobuđuju sumnju da vam nešto s imunologijom "šteka" svakako odite po drugo mišljenje

----------


## M@tt

> ovo ti nije previsoko. meni je bilo daleko više od toga i to pod turbo terapijom lijekova za štitnjaču pa sam svejedno ostala trudna.


Mislili smo da je previsoko jer smo citali da bi ideal o bilo oko 2 za ostvarivanje trudnoce. 




> M@tt 2 biokemijske zaredom i meni pobuđuju sumnju da vam nešto s imunologijom "šteka" svakako odite po drugo mišljenje


A ocito cemo morati. Dosta pretraga smo napravili sad i prije drugog ivf- tak da sad stvarno ne znamo odkud krenuti. Kod nekog na konzultacije ili sta? Ima tko kakvu preporuku osim spomenutog dr.R? 

Zahvaljujem na pomoci cure...

----------


## santana

Kod Lučija ima zamrzavanja j s,pa on je i imao prvu trudnoću iz js nakon primjene novog Zakona,samo što on ne preporuča zamrzavanje j s jer je postupak dosta skup,a rezultat .....
Pisalo se o tome negdje na počecima  otvaranja IVF centra

----------


## Mali Mimi

M@tt ne znam u Zg baš nekog tko je u MPO vodama i tko bi vas uputio na te pretrage od dr. R., a što ste odradili od pretraga?
Čula sam i za dr. Đelmiša al on nije MPO-vac pogledaj na temi IMUNOLOGIJA

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

ok santana. hvala na info. ali i dalje ostaje da oplodnja tri stanice u labu nije puno posla po mom skromnom misljenju :Smile:

----------


## dreamgirl

> Iskreno sad i mi vec razmisljamo o drugom misljenju. Ljuti nas sto ne uzima u obzir imunologiju. Draga smatra da je problem u previsokom TSH-u od 3,34...mada luci veli da nije, njen soc. dr i gin vele da nije, cak je i dr.r na forumu zdravlje i zivot napisao da ne bi trebao biti problem u tome ali da mozemo doc na pregled kod njega... 
> 
> Ma ne znam vise ni sam sta da mislim. Idem probam uzivati u vikendu na moru, mada ne znam kako?


*M@tt* ,

i meni je jako zao  :Sad: 

Ja mislim da TSH ne bi trebao biti visi od 2 ako se planira trudnoca, naravno nisam doktor. Ja sam tenutacno u fazi da zelim probati sve sto mi moze pomoci u ostvarenju trudnoce, mozda je to nekome glupo i ne razumije ali bas me briga. 
Znam samo da su prosle dvije godine u cekanju jer moj ginekolog nije smatrao da bi trebala otici ne HSG jer nema nikakvih naznaka da nesto nije u redu. Otisla sam na pregled privatno i za 30 minuta dobila odgovor na pitanje zasto; jajovodi totalno neprohodni jedina mogucnosat IVF. 
Na zalost mi smo ti koji puno puta moramo sami istrazivati, postavljati pitanje i djelovati ako zelimo pomak sa mrtve tocke.

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt ne znam u Zg baš nekog tko je u MPO vodama i tko bi vas uputio na te pretrage od dr. R., a što ste odradili od pretraga?
> Čula sam i za dr. Đelmiša al on nije MPO-vac pogledaj na temi IMUNOLOGIJA


Hsg smo obavili, hormone vadili na 3. I 21. Dan, tsh, ft3 i ft4. Mislim da je to to sta smo obavili. Htjeli smo i AMH ali iz same pune stimulacije u prvom postupku je bilo vidljivo da je AMH mali kad je draga s 24 gonala dobila tek 6 stanica tako da ga nismo isli kontrolirat kasnije.

Mury znaci velis trombofiliju? Mali Mimi jos sta? Budem se prebacio na temu imunoloske pretrage pa cu vidjet tamo sta bi bilo dobro.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pogledajte na toj temi mare41 je kopirala nedavno sve pretrage, one se obično odrade nakon više neuspješnih IVF-ova ili ponavljajućih spontanih trudnoća. Vjerojatno vam neće biti lako doći do uputnica jer su to skupe pretrage ali probajte se izboriti

----------


## M@tt

> Pogledajte na toj temi mare41 je kopirala nedavno sve pretrage, one se obično odrade nakon više neuspješnih IVF-ova ili ponavljajućih spontanih trudnoća. Vjerojatno vam neće biti lako doći do uputnica jer su to skupe pretrage ali probajte se izboriti


No super... Pa koja je svrha onda uopce ako nam nece dati uputnice?  :Sad:  

Privatno bi bilo preskupo?

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

gle privatno je definitivno preskupo. ali ne znas dok ne pitas da li ces dobiti uputnice.

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

osim toga izvoli skupiti zenu i brisi na more
pretrage i daljnji koraci mogu cekati da prode vikend
ajd upecati neku ribu za roštilj :Laughing:

----------


## Mali Mimi

ma ne znam ovisi kakav je tvoj dr. opće prakse ili ginekolog...ja sam najprije tražila preporuku specijaliste jer se oni obično ne kuže u te stvari i tek s tim išla kod dr. opće prakse, a za neke pretrage i oni moraju tražiti odobrenje HZZO jer inače sami snose račun. Privatno bi bilo preskupo da sve obavljate

----------


## M@tt

> osim toga izvoli skupiti zenu i brisi na more
> pretrage i daljnji koraci mogu cekati da prode vikend
> ajd upecati neku ribu za roštilj


Vec smo na moru. Narucali se pa sad malo odmaramo. Draga je isla prilec jer ju je opet uzasno pogodilo.  :Sad:

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

naravno da ju je pogodilo, ali ce proci, jer inace nista od daljnje borbe. 
dodite malo k sebi pa dalje, nema druge
pusa velika tuznici

----------


## tikica78

M@tt tako mi je zao.. :Crying or Very sad:  budi uz dragu reci joj da se nećete predati mislim da joj te rijeci trebaju sAd vise od icega.. Mene je to izvuklo kad sam bila na samom dnu..
Znam da je svakome njegov kriz najteži , ali sjeti se mene.. 
Idemi zajedno u nove pobjede. :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Probajte ne shvaćati to kao poraz, jednostavno se nešto nije poklopilo kako je trebalo što ne znači da drugi put neće (možda uz kakvu terapiju ako se pokaže potreba)

----------


## frka

*matt*, izostanak spontane trudnoće i 2 biokemijske nakon 2 IVF-a već i je indikacija za pretrage pa bi i mogli dobiti uputnice. odite dr. R na konzultacije ili trazite dr.L da vam napiše da trebate obaviti imunologiju i trombofiliju i to pokažite dr-u opće prakse ili ginekologu. za TSH smo već pisali - nekome ne radi probleme ako je iznad 3 (meni recimo, kao i thinkpink. btw, *thinkpink*, ako tebi takav TSH nije utjecao na implantaciju i trudnoću ne znači da je i drugima tako), a nekome opet može stvarati probleme pa treba uvesti terapiju. ja bih svakako tražila MPO-ovca da mi napismeno da koje pretrage obaviti i onda vas dr ne bi smio odbiti... žao mi je što je i ovaj put ovako ispalo  :Sad: 

Bubi, hvala što si podijelila svoje iskustvo s nama - takve je stvari potrebno rasvijetliti, a i drugi trebaju biti svjesni do kakvih zavrzlama može doći da bi mogli reagirati na vrijeme. to što vam se desilo zbilja nije u redu i ja bih svakako tražila objašnjenje od dr-a.

----------


## Vrci

Pozdrav svima od nove članice

U potpisu sam navela ukratko naše probleme..
ja sam prije godinu dana prestala s pilulama, od tada imam menge s duphastonom (probali bez, ali ništa). PCO jajnici, prije 6 mj otkriven Hashimoto.
Prvo mi je TSH bio previsok, nakon 3 mj sa Euthyrox 50 je bio prenizak. Sad sam na Euthyrox 25

Muž ima oligoastheno, zadnji nalaz 5 mil u ml, 27% ukupno pokretnih.
25.4. sam naručena kod svoje ginićke, rekla je da dođem sa svojim nalazima štitnjače (da se tsh unormali) i muževim, i da ćemo vidjeti što dalje.

No meni se ne da više čekat, pa idem privatno izvaditi hormone (u subotu stiže menga) koje mi endokrinologica navela u prošlom nalazu. S time idemo kod L-a na konzultacije. Nakon toga mi još pada kontrolni za štitnjaču i onda pregled kod ginićke. Valjda bude L naveo što ću trebati sve napraviti

Iskreno, dosadilo mi već čekanje i "kad ovo središ trebalo bi biti ok". Nadam se da ćemo brzo biti u postupku

----------


## thinkpink

> *matt*,  za TSH smo već pisali - nekome ne radi probleme ako je iznad 3 (meni recimo, kao i thinkpink. btw, *thinkpink*, ako tebi takav TSH nije utjecao na implantaciju i trudnoću ne znači da je i drugima tako), a nekome opet može stvarati probleme pa treba uvesti terapiju. .


nikako mi nije jasan ovaj dio priče, jer je u našoj mpo klinici to uredan nalaz kao i kod mojih endokrinologa /hvala bogu dvoje doktora me vodi/ jedna doktorica prije začeća i jedna nakon. jučer su me obje pregledavale. sudjelujem dobrovoljno u jednom njihovom istraživanju - dobro meni -dobro njima.

mislim da se kod Matt i njegove supruge definitivno radi o nečem drugom a ne o štitnjači. ako mene pitaš s obzirom da je sada bila biokemijska ja bih na njihovom mjestu SADA vadila TSH. meni se nakon svake neuspjele trudnoće on znatno povećao. sada loš nalaz bi bio indikacija da nešto ne štima.

----------


## frka

slažem se da bi sada trebali izvaditi - pisali smo i o tome koju stranicu prije... 
što se tiče TSH - u nekim te klinikama vani recimo neće ni pustiti u postupak ako je iznad 2. ali treba gledati cjelokupnu sliku - fT4 i antitijela pogotovo. ako su antitijela negativna, a fT4 iznad 15, TSH od oko 3 ili 3,5 vjerovatno nije neki problem... ali opet svaki je organizam za sebe i možda baš to nekome može kočiti zatrudnjivanje (ako se ne varam, bilo je slučajeva među prijašnjim forumašicama gdje je jedino TSH bio viši od 3, svi ostali nalazi u redu i nikako nije bilo uspjeha dok se god nije uveo eutyrox - svojedobno sam to full proučavala zbog vlastitog TSH od oko 3,5).

----------


## M@tt

Pola sata nakon sto smo izasli iz sunca se draga sjetila da smo mogli sad odmah izvadit TSH ali eto zaboravili smo...ici cemo ga izvadit u srijedu kad se vratimo. Znaci ako bi on sad bio jako povisen to bi znacilo da je stitnjaca u pitanju jel tako?

----------


## M@tt

Budem pogledao tocne vrijednosti koje smo imali kad smo vadili kad se vratimo s setnje pa stavim gore... Ali mislim da je sve bilo ok osim tog tsh malo povisenog...

----------


## thinkpink

> Pola sata nakon sto smo izasli iz sunca se draga sjetila da smo mogli sad odmah izvadit TSH ali eto zaboravili smo...ici cemo ga izvadit u srijedu kad se vratimo. Znaci ako bi on sad bio jako povisen to bi znacilo da je stitnjaca u pitanju jel tako?


 a gle ne mora značiti da je samo štitnjača, ali barem bi vas uputilo nekamo, na neki trag. iako ja stvarno vjerujem da će joj nalaz biti uredan. jedno smo mi koje smo godinama na terapijama, pa nam je nalaz povišen a drugo ženskice koje ne primaju terapiju i imaju uredan nalaz.

ja ti i dalje tvrdim, da je njen nalaz štitnjače po onome što si do sada pisao uredan. nadam se da će tako i ostati.

----------


## M@tt

TSH je znacio bio 3,34. 
FT3 4,8
FT4 14
Antitijela su negativna... 

Po ovome je sve ok, osim tog TSH dosta iznad 2. Budemo izvadili u srijedu onda opet da vidimo na cemu smo.

----------


## M@tt

> a gle ne mora značiti da je samo štitnjača, ali barem bi vas uputilo nekamo, na neki trag. iako ja stvarno vjerujem da će joj nalaz biti uredan. jedno smo mi koje smo godinama na terapijama, pa nam je nalaz povišen a drugo ženskice koje ne primaju terapiju i imaju uredan nalaz.
> 
> ja ti i dalje tvrdim, da je njen nalaz štitnjače po onome što si do sada pisao uredan. nadam se da će tako i ostati.


Bas kako velis, barem da nas uputi na neki trag, jer ovo "kao sve je u redu" ali evo vec druga biokemijska u kratkom periodu bas izluduju...  :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Bas kako velis, barem da nas uputi na neki trag, jer ovo "kao sve je u redu" ali evo vec druga biokemijska u kratkom periodu bas izluduju...


Moj je FT4 bio na donjoj granici a TSH mislim da isto kao i vaš ali zbog FT4 sam dobila terapiju i pomogla mi je terapija organizam mi bolje reagira na stimulacije, a sad do trudnoće još nije došlo iako stalno pijem euthirox no to nije jedini naš problem imam i endometriozu koja je veći problem. Teško je sve to pohvatati i teško se uspoređivati 2 ljudi sa istom dijagnozom ne moraju imati iste rezultate a ni probleme. 
Vaš slučaj me podsjeća na jednu forumašicu koja je sada trudna ali je imala 3 biokemijske nakon IVF-ova i u trećem je krenula s heparinom i uspjela je održati trudnoću. E sad dali se kod vas radi o istom problemu to ne znam ali sličnosti ima.

----------


## M@tt

> Vaš slučaj me podsjeća na jednu forumašicu koja je sada trudna ali je imala 3 biokemijske nakon IVF-ova i u trećem je krenula s heparinom i uspjela je održati trudnoću. E sad dali se kod vas radi o istom problemu to ne znam ali sličnosti ima.


A za sta se koristi tj. Prepisuje heparin?

----------


## anddu

> H Htjeli smo i AMH ali iz same pune stimulacije u prvom postupku je bilo vidljivo da je AMH mali kad je draga s 24 gonala dobila tek 6 stanica tako da ga nismo isli kontrolirat kasnije.


M@tt jako mi je žao, držite se ti i tž i hrabro naprijed. No ovo što govoriš za AMH, dok ga ne izvadite, ne mora značiti da je nizak. Sve puno ovisi i o cilklusu, a imali ste kao ogledni primjer samo jednu stimulaciju koja po meni nije reprezentativan uzorka, da se tako izrazim. Možda jednostavno nije pogođena stimulacija, a recimo ja s mojim niskim AMH (koji se u godinu i pol vjerujem jpoš srozao) sa šest jajnih stanica lupala boih se nogom u guz... 
Za primjer lošeg AMH evo ti moju malenkost 21 menopur - jedan folikul, jedna js.

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> A za sta se koristi tj. Prepisuje heparin?


to ti je onaj dio s trombofilijom i imunoloskim pretragama

----------


## Jesen82

> Izgleda da je, zbunj zbunj.. 
> 
> Sad sam ga zvala, jedan ciklus pauza pa ćemo probati sljedeći ciklus sa tabletama...


evo ako ja mogu napisati svoje iskustvo

meni nije ništa naplaćivao do punkcije a u svojem prvo i zadnjem iVF-u sam išla svaki dan na uzv jer se bojao hiperstimulacije

kada je beta bila pozitivna prvi uzv mi nije htio naplatiti uopće.. rekao je da mu je to neopisivo zadovoljstvo

kada sam došla zbog hematoma između redovnih pregleda nije mi htio naplatiti jer je rekao da hitne slučajeve ne naplaćuje :Smile: 

kada sam u 22-om tjednu trudnoće, gdje mi više nije vodio trudnoću nego me uputio prije toga kolegi ali je i dalje tražio da mu se javim nakon svakog pregleda kod kolege kakva je situacija,
 na moru sam dobila kontrakcije, zvala sam prvo njega...stavio me na terapiju i tražio me da mu se javljam svaki dan da vidimo kakva je situacija i ako se pogorša da me uputi kolegi u Splitu

kada se ispostavilo u 28-om tt da mi malena zaostaje težinom i da sam dobila šećer me on tješio i zajedno smo prokomentirali otvoreno koje su mi opcije i što je po njemu najbolje napraviti

kada sam rodila sam mu se javila iz Petrove je bio presretan

evo i neki dan sam mu poslala sms samo da mu javim kako malena napreduje i isto je bio jako happy

nitko nije savršen pa ni on... ali eto ovo je moje iskustvo s njim... i biti ću mu uvijek zahvalna

*bubimitka*... nije mi jasno što se dogodilo s tim naplačivanjem...mislim da ga stvarno trebaš pitati...

želim ti puno sreće i sve najbolje

----------


## kiarad

> evo ako ja mogu napisati svoje iskustvo
> 
> meni nije ništa naplaćivao do punkcije a u svojem prvo i zadnjem iVF-u sam išla svaki dan na uzv jer se bojao hiperstimulacije
> 
> kada je beta bila pozitivna prvi uzv mi nije htio naplatiti uopće.. rekao je da mu je to neopisivo zadovoljstvo
> 
> kada sam došla zbog hematoma između redovnih pregleda nije mi htio naplatiti jer je rekao da hitne slučajeve ne naplaćuje
> 
> kada sam u 22-om tjednu trudnoće, gdje mi više nije vodio trudnoću nego me uputio prije toga kolegi ali je i dalje tražio da mu se javim nakon svakog pregleda kod kolege kakva je situacija,
> ...


Bas mi je drago da si to napisala. Jer danas sam i ja bila na pregledu i znajuci da je bubimitki naplatio to pomnoije sam ga promatrala i vagala svaku rijec i kad sam pitala koliko sam duzna i bla bla. moram priznati da je imao strpljenja i sve mi je polako objasnio , jer do sada nisam bila trudna pa mi je svaki ultrazvuk nesto novo. objasnio mi je takoder sto se moze dogoditi i kako to mozemo sprijeciti, pregledao me uzduz i poprijek. i spomenuo moje ime i rekao da mi jos jedna s tim istim imenom ostane trudna bio bih presretan. znam da on nije idelalan, ali koliko ga ja znam, a vidali smo se cesto, mislim da je njemu svaku uspjeh veliko zadovoljstvo i ima konjske zivce za sve nas. A ova tvoja prica je veliki dokaz toga. Ne zelim niti zbrajat koliko me nepoznavanje MPO voda kostalo dok nisam naisla na nekog tko je zelio pokusati nesto samnom. A mucili smo se svjetski.

----------


## Jesen82

> Bas mi je drago da si to napisala. Jer danas sam i ja bila na pregledu i znajuci da je bubimitki naplatio to pomnoije sam ga promatrala i vagala svaku rijec i kad sam pitala koliko sam duzna i bla bla. moram priznati da je imao strpljenja i sve mi je polako objasnio , jer do sada nisam bila trudna pa mi je svaki ultrazvuk nesto novo. objasnio mi je takoder sto se moze dogoditi i kako to mozemo sprijeciti, pregledao me uzduz i poprijek. i spomenuo moje ime i rekao da mi jos jedna s tim istim imenom ostane trudna bio bih presretan. znam da on nije idelalan, ali koliko ga ja znam, a vidali smo se cesto, mislim da je njemu svaku uspjeh veliko zadovoljstvo i ima konjske zivce za sve nas. A ova tvoja prica je veliki dokaz toga. Ne zelim niti zbrajat koliko me nepoznavanje MPO voda kostalo dok nisam naisla na nekog tko je zelio pokusati nesto samnom. A mucili smo se svjetski.


A eto ja ne mogu reći ništa loše, dapače.. bio mi je strašna podrška kroz trudnoću glede mojih problema i strahova... i kada mi više nije bio primarni ginekolog koji me vodio smo stalno bili u kontaktu...

ne umanjujem ničija iskustva... nitko nije savršen i svaka medalja ima 2 lica... moje iskustvo je bilo više nego pozitivno... iako sumnjam da ću ikada više u MPO vode jer su se moje molitve ispunile, i više od toga ne mogu tražiti.. drago mi je da je moja MPO priča završila s njim... i ja sam svašta prošla glede doktora prije...

----------


## M@tt

Evo javio se. Veli ponoviti betu sutra, a po meni nema smisla. Sad moramo do Pule zbog toga. Izvadit cemo i TSH odma. I u utorak idemo do njega po povratku kuci na konzultacije da cujemo sta i kako. Zahtjevat cemo da nam napise da odemo po uputnicu za trombofiliju izmedu ostalog...

----------


## ljube

Iz svega do sada napisanog,ako ostavimo po strani ko je kome dijete napravio i koliko je dotični prema kome bio više ili manje ljubazan i brižan,neizdavanje računa nakon obavljenog pregleda ili folikulometrije spada u domenu sive ekonomije (gdje je direktno oštećen državni proračun i porezni obveznici).
No to u našoj državi na žalost nije izdvojen ili sporadičan slučaj.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Mat jako mi je žao i nadam se idući puta više sreće...
Meni je TSH bio 4.91 a sad novi nalazi za Prag TSH je 1.71

----------


## M@tt

> Mat jako mi je žao i nadam se idući puta više sreće...
> Meni je TSH bio 4.91 a sad novi nalazi za Prag TSH je 1.71


Kako ti se tako smanjio? Koristila si terapiju? Znaci odustala si od lucija?

----------


## frka

Hoću bebu, TSH 4,9 je stvarno preprevisok za postupak i trudnoću. i takvo variranje je isto naznaka da štitna šteka... nadam se da se smanjio zbog terapije...

----------


## Kadauna

*Matt* žao mi je, cure su ti sve već rekle.......... zašto 2x biokemijska, Bog zna.... jel ima dodatnih pretraga koje možete napraviti? Sve su ti cure rekle a  mislim da je dr. R. jedini voljan i kompetentan među MPO stručjancima za nešto drugačiji pristup u IVF-u.... vidite možda i s njim. Uglavnom, kao što su cure i ranije rekle, ja isto ne bih s tim TSH-om išla dalje bez eventualno neke terapije. 

*Kiarad,* sve je to ok i prihvaćam što si napisala. Isto to tražim i do tebe da prihvatiš, nema racionalne i argumentirane rasprave u okruženju u kojem jedna strana svog liječnika voli jer joj je pomogao postići ono što su željeli = trudnoću. Lučingeru će ova rasprava i forum kao što sam rekla sigurno poslužiti da sljedeći put razmisli prije nego li ispostavi ili ne ispostavi račun, prije nego li naplati nešto ili ne naplati. A da zna oprostiti i ne naplatiti neki pregled, vjerujem, zašto ne, pa nitko nije rekao ovdje da je on monstrum i beskrupulozni liječnik, dapače.... Koliko ja vidim većinom su samo pozitivna iskustva, pa i meni je rekoh simpa,  ono malo negativnih ipak treba ostati zbog drugih cura koje će tek možda ići ili ne ići kod Lučingera. On je jedan od najboljih u HR, pa čak to i kolege MPO stručnjaci priznaju, no isto tako ga prati reputacija da je dosta njegovih cura s hiperstimulacijom, više nego prosječno kod drugih liječnika. 

Petrova je imala odnosno pol. IVF  Dmitrović/Šimunić su imali prvu trdunoću iz zamrznute jajne stanice nakon zakona, bio je i članak u Večernjem o tome.....  a ne Lučinger, sorry Santana na ispravku. 

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/napok...a-clanak-82629

Baš mi me zanimalo ima li vas koji imate zamrznute jajne stanice u IVF centru.

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Kako ti se tako smanjio? Koristila si terapiju? Znaci odustala si od lucija?


Pa mislim da,da...nalazi su stari 4 dana i sada je 1.71 pa je moguće od terapije :Smile: 
Odustala sam jer ne može zamrznut js a u Pragu imam puno više mogućnosti pa idem probat..čudno da me nikad nije tražio da ponovim taj TSH ako je zaista tako visok?!

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Hoću bebu, TSH 4,9 je stvarno preprevisok za postupak i trudnoću. i takvo variranje je isto naznaka da štitna šteka... nadam se da se smanjio zbog terapije...


Pa ja mislim da je ,to je ipak nalaz 4.91 prije prvog postupka a sad je već na redu 4 i Luči me nikad nije tražio da to ponovim taj TSH inače su mi svi ok osim Prolaktin koji je dosta visok e sad ne znam da li on radi neku ulogu???pomoć

----------


## frka

čekaj, ne kužim sad - piješ eutyrox za štitnjaču? jesi li ga pila prije ulaska u MPO ili te dr.L pustio u postupak s TSH od 4,9 bez terapije? ako je, to je ono o čemu smo već pričali da L. ne pridaje pažnju nekim stvarima koje itekako mogu utjecati na začeće...  vrhunski je MPO-ovac, ali za štitnjaču se, ako si njegov pacijent, moraš sam pobrinuti... isto tako nerijetko ne šalje žene provjeriti hormone jer stanje vidi na uzv-u, ali prolaktin se isto tako ne može vidjeti na uzv-u.
Hoću bebu, prolaktin isto tako itekako može utjecati na začeće! koliki ti je?

----------


## 1977

> Pa mislim da,da...nalazi su stari 4 dana i sada je 1.71 pa je moguće od terapije
> Odustala sam jer ne može zamrznut js a u Pragu imam puno više mogućnosti pa idem probat..čudno da me nikad nije tražio da ponovim taj TSH ako je zaista tako visok?!


Čekajte malo, kaj L. ne zamrzne ostatak stanica za FET? Dakle ako imaš 12, 6 hiti?

----------


## Hoću bebu

> čekaj, ne kužim sad - piješ eutyrox za štitnjaču? jesi li ga pila prije ulaska u MPO ili te dr.L pustio u postupak s TSH od 4,9 bez terapije? ako je, to je ono o čemu smo već pričali da L. ne pridaje pažnju nekim stvarima koje itekako mogu utjecati na začeće...  vrhunski je MPO-ovac, ali za štitnjaču se, ako si njegov pacijent, moraš sam pobrinuti... isto tako nerijetko ne šalje žene provjeriti hormone jer stanje vidi na uzv-u, ali prolaktin se isto tako ne može vidjeti na uzv-u.
> Hoću bebu, prolaktin isto tako itekako može utjecati na začeće! koliki ti je?


Moj 1 ivf postupak je bio kod Alebića i da pustio me s 4.91 da idem u postupak isto tako Luči a ja se baš i ne kužim u te rezulatet samo sam gledala da je u intervalu kao što je no medjutim sad krećem u Prag i tražili su sve nove nalaze koje sam napravila i skužila da je sad TSH 1.75 a prolaktin 616 a prvi nalaz je bio oko 750 tak neš...

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Čekajte malo, kaj L. ne zamrzne ostatak stanica za FET? Dakle ako imaš 12, 6 hiti?


Draga ne znam kaj napravi s njima ali uvijek kaže sve super i Lana isto pa mi je žao gdje god završe zato i idem za Prag

----------


## Sonja29

Hmmm...nije mi jasno da se MPO doktori igraju sa nekim stvarima, prvu stvar koju sam morala provjeriti to je bio TSH,prolaktin i hormoni.Meni je TSH bio 3 i dr. nije dao da krenem sa terapijom dok ga nismo snizili

----------


## 1977

> Moj 1 ivf postupak je bio kod Alebića i da pustio me s 4.91 da idem u postupak isto tako Luči a ja se baš i ne kužim u te rezulatet samo sam gledala da je u intervalu kao što je no medjutim sad krećem u Prag i tražili su sve nove nalaze koje sam napravila i skužila da je sad TSH 1.75 a prolaktin 616 a prvi nalaz je bio oko 750 tak neš...


Ako piješ Euthyrox pa ti se smanjio na 1,75 pls pročitaj uputstva na Euthyrox-u, piše ti da estrogen umanjuje njegov učinak, što znači da kada uđeš u postupak trebaš stalno kontrolirati TSH jer ti se počne dizati. Ja sam ušla u postupak s 2,61, izvadila Betu bila 140 a TSH skočio na 10,77 od estrogena. U tome grmu leži zec.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ja stvano ne znam tko je tu lud...pa ja se ne kužim baš u nalaze i previše vjerujem doktorima pa im se i prepustim i da ne čitam forum nikad nebi ni slutila da neš ne štima grrrrrrr

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Ako piješ Euthyrox pa ti se smanjio na 1,75 pls pročitaj uputstva na Euthyrox-u, piše ti da estrogen umanjuje njegov učinak, što znači da kada uđeš u postupak trebaš stalno kontrolirati TSH jer ti se počne dizati. Ja sam ušla u postupak s 2,61, izvadila Betu bila 140 a TSH skočio na 10,77 od estrogena. U tome grmu leži zec.


Nikad ja niš takvog draga moja nisam pila...nikad mi nitko nije rekao da mi ne valja i nikad nitko nije obraćao pozornost...

----------


## frka

da, ni Alebić tome nije pridavao pažnju (nadam se da se to sad malo mijenja), ali to nikako nije dobar nalaz za postupak i trudnoću... znači spustio ti se na 1,75 bez terapije? ako je tako, provjeri TSH i prije postupka i nakon transfera, a pogotovo kad dođe do trudnoće. jesi li vadila fT3 i fT4 i antitijela štitnjače? fT4 bi trebao biti iznad 15, a antitijela negativna. da li je prolaktin u referentnim vrijednostima? ne kužim se u njga, ali visok prolaktin može ometati ovulaciju i implantaciju. 

1977, stanice se ne zamrzavaju za FET - FET je transfer embrija koji su bili zamrznuti. i ako ih je bilo 12, ne baci ih 6 nego 9 zbog ograničenja oplodnje na 3 js. a baci ih jer je svjestan koliko je to (ne)uspješna metoda...

----------


## Hoću bebu

> da, ni Alebić tome nije pridavao pažnju (nadam se da se to sad malo mijenja), ali to nikako nije dobar nalaz za postupak i trudnoću... znači spustio ti se na 1,75 bez terapije? ako je tako, provjeri TSH i prije postupka i nakon transfera, a pogotovo kad dođe do trudnoće. jesi li vadila fT3 i fT4 i antitijela štitnjače? fT4 bi trebao biti iznad 15, a antitijela negativna. da li je prolaktin u referentnim vrijednostima? ne kužim se u njga, ali visok prolaktin može ometati ovulaciju i implantaciju. 
> 
> 
> 1977, stanice se ne zamrzavaju za FET - FET je transfer embrija koji su bili zamrznuti. i ako ih je bilo 12, ne baci ih 6 nego 9 zbog ograničenja oplodnje na 3 js. a baci ih jer je svjestan koliko je to (ne)uspješna metoda...


Draga pogledaj inbox poslala sam ti sve kaj sam radila...btw ovulacija točna ko vurica isto tako pms...

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da mi se ne vidi prvi post ovdje, još uvijek  :Sad: 

Htjela sam pitati, da li L drugačije pristupa curama koje imaju viši TSH, a nemaju terapiju, i drugačija nekome tko već uzima Euthyrox? Recimo ja kontroliram štitnjaču, na Euthyroxu sam, samo moram provjeravati dal mi je doza pogođena. 
Da li to ide u isti koš sa curama koje inače nemaju praćenje već kod endokrinologa?

----------


## Dharma

Nova u grupi!
30 godina, zagreb,  amh 4,2, fsh 9,47, lh 2,98. 

Gdje krenuti, što očekivati? prilično sam izgubljena u vremenu i prostoru otkad je nalaz došao. 
Primam upozorenja, upute, preporuku za dodatne preporuke, baš,baš sve. a naročito pozitivna iskustva  :Smile:

----------


## inna28

> Pa ja mislim da je ,to je ipak nalaz 4.91 prije prvog postupka a sad je već na redu 4 i Luči me nikad nije tražio da to ponovim taj TSH inače su mi svi ok osim Prolaktin koji je dosta visok e sad ne znam da li on radi neku ulogu???pomoć


Mislim da prolaktin može stvarati probleme.Nakon dva spontana ,sama sam tražila da mi vade prolaktin i kao da sam znala-trostruko veći od normalnog.Sad sam na Bromergonu i nadam se da ću ga brzo sniziti i krenuti u postupak....samo još ne znam gdje

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Mislim da prolaktin može stvarati probleme.Nakon dva spontana ,sama sam tražila da mi vade prolaktin i kao da sam znala-trostruko veći od normalnog.Sad sam na Bromergonu i nadam se da ću ga brzo sniziti i krenuti u postupak....samo još ne znam gdje


Ovak prolaktin mi je Prolaktin 616 mIU/L 71 do 566 jako loše ili?

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Ovak prolaktin mi je Prolaktin 616 mIU/L 71 do 566 jako loše ili?


E i malo mi nije jasno zašto Referentni interval nije svugdje isti...recimo negdje je moj prolaktin dobar a negdje loš nije mi jasno...

----------


## M@tt

> E i malo mi nije jasno zašto Referentni interval nije svugdje isti...recimo negdje je moj prolaktin dobar a negdje loš nije mi jasno...


Zato jer svaki labaratorij tj. klinika ima svoj referentni interval... Nek me ispravi netko ako griješim ali mislim da je tako...

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Zato jer svaki labaratorij tj. klinika ima svoj referentni interval... Nek me ispravi netko ako griješim ali mislim da je tako...


Aha onda ok...onda mi ćak ni ne odskaču zadnji nalazi mene je to bunilo :Smile:

----------


## Francesca

> Kod Lučija ima zamrzavanja j s,pa on je i imao prvu trudnoću iz js nakon primjene novog Zakona,samo što on ne preporuča zamrzavanje j s jer je postupak dosta skup,a rezultat .....
> Pisalo se o tome negdje na počecima  otvaranja IVF centra


Icsi iz zamrznutih js u jednoj drugoj privatnoj poliklinici kosta 2500 kn, a ukljucuje i punktiranje svjeze js
Tak da nije jako skupo
Moja prijateljica je iz dva krio postupka u svakom dobila po jedan embrij - sto i nije tako los rezultat, 1 embrij od tri smrznute js

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Icsi iz zamrznutih js u jednoj drugoj privatnoj poliklinici kosta 2500 kn, a ukljucuje i punktiranje svjeze js
> Tak da nije jako skupo
> Moja prijateljica je iz dva krio postupka u svakom dobila po jedan embrij - sto i nije tako los rezultat, 1 embrij od tri smrznute js


A jesu li i njoj punktirali tu svježu stanicu ili?

----------


## Francesca

> A jesu li i njoj punktirali tu svježu stanicu ili?


Prijateljici nisu iz odredenih zdravstvenih razloga o kojima ne bih  :Wink: 
Ali u toj cijeni je i punkcija
Evo, ona me ispravlja, jednom je imala 3 smrznute, jednom 2, svaki put su dobili po jedan jako kvalitetan zametak

----------


## inna28

> Ovak prolaktin mi je Prolaktin 616 mIU/L 71 do 566 jako loše ili?


Ma da ,nije to jako povišeno.Kao što je M@tt rekao jedinice ti ovise o laboratoriju

----------


## santana

....jedan jako kvalitetan zametak...svi moramo imati povjerenja u nekoga,a oni nama mogu reći što god požele,ili što mi želimo čuti

----------


## Francesca

> ....jedan jako kvalitetan zametak...svi moramo imati povjerenja u nekoga,a oni nama mogu reći što god požele,ili što mi želimo čuti


Pa tak nam mogu reci bilo sto: kak netko moze znat koliko mu je js ustvari izvadeno, i koliko je oplodeno, i koliko se oplodilo - ako im ne vjerujemo
Mislim stvarno ti je komentar ono...

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Ma da ,nije to jako povišeno.Kao što je M@tt rekao jedinice ti ovise o laboratoriju


Uhhh onda dobro,stari nalazi su isto tako kao ovi samo sto su drugačiji intervali jer sam prve nalaze radila na VV a sad u suncu :Smile:

----------


## Francesca

> Pa tak nam mogu reci bilo sto: kak netko moze znat koliko mu je js ustvari izvadeno, i koliko je oplodeno, i koliko se oplodilo - ako im ne vjerujemo
> Mislim stvarno ti je komentar ono...


Da se nadopunim:

Ova klinika ima praksu pokazati zametke  transfer napredne morule 4 dan baš i nije nešto kaj muljaš pacijentu. 
isto kao što im ne muljaš jel imaju blastice ili 8 st zametak ...

I pacijentca frendica nije tuka

----------


## santana

Samo blagi oblik na sve ovo  što se piše ovih dana.
Neću ništa dalje komentirati jer su to vrlo bolne stvari za sve koji prolaze tim putem.

----------


## Inesz

cure, nemojte se nadmudrivati oko kvalitete embrija. jedini dokaz kvalitete embrija je rođenje zdravog djeteta.
mi smo 3. dan imali jedna 6-stanični embrij. embrij nije imao fragmentacija, biolog je rekao da je izgledom kvalitetan ali da bi više vollio da je 8-stanični. 
 :Smile: 
a naš sin koji danas ima 7 dana sada spava u krevetu.

----------


## santana

To sam htjela i ja reći,ali ti transferi koliko vidim iz javljanja nisu završili trudnoćom,i zato ću stati jer to je nečija sudbina,nečija negativna beta.

----------


## Rominka

bok *dharma*, bok *vrci* dobro nam došle, no želim vam što prije ostvarenje onoga zbog čega ste tu. ja vam ne znam o tome o čem ste pitale, ali cure su tu maherice i vjerujem da ćete pronaći odgovore  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

Dharma, nastavak na onoj drugoj temi na koju si se javila.

----------


## Francesca

> To sam htjela i ja reći,ali ti transferi koliko vidim iz javljanja nisu završili trudnoćom,i zato ću stati jer to je nečija sudbina,nečija negativna beta.


nisam logirana na rodu pa evo kratko javljanje preko posrednika  :Smile: 

upravo tako santana - nečija negativna beta no ovdje se ne radi o tome jer nažalost imala sam i negativne bete i iz stimuliranih. Nema tu garancije nažalost.
Ne želim ovdje debatirati o smislenosti takvih postupaka, niti o tome dal nam "lažu" što i kako je transferirano. Vjerujem svom mpo timu po tom pitanju i iako papir trpi svašta ja sam za svaki svoj postupak uredno dobila papir sa detaljnim objašnjenjem što i kako i zašto i koliko + račune*... što ovdje mnogi vjerujem nisu.
I ja vjerujem da ono što piše na papiru predstavlja stvarnu situaciju.
*
Ono što je Fran rekla i što sam ja željela prenijeti svojim iskustvom a u mpo priči nisam od jučer nažalost, jest da sekundarni postupci nisu "tako jako skupi" kao što je rečeno.
Kad platiš cca 15 000 kn za stimulirani sa lijekovima onda je 2500 kn nešto što se da progutati a ipak neka šansa postoji. Uz punkciju svježe stanice još k tome.
Svi znamo i svjesni smo koliki su postoci za uspjeh kod prirodnjaka, aiha i sl. pa ih i dalje i privatnici ovdje redom spominjani predlažu i izvode jel. Isto je kod sekundarnog.
Zašto konkretno Lučinger to ne preferira - ne znam i nije me briga i da generalno uspjeh sekundarnih postupaka nije dobar* kao što rekoh*svi znamo, borili se jesmo da taj usrani zakon koji nam je to nametnuo mijenjaju.
*
No i ono malo trudnoća iz sekundarnih je netko morao ostvariti a ako postoji šansa ikakva da uspijem ostvariti iz toga trudnoću - želim probati i imati tu opciju da se moje stanice viška*ukoliko su dovoljno kvalitetne ( a jesu) zamrznu,*i to sad ne govorim onak generalno nego iz svoje situacije.
Kad netko prođe torziju jajnika - hospitalizaciju u dva navrata, pogrešno dijagnosticiranje*( ima Vrčić pravo - nismo išli na isti faks al se ja pitam jel on išao na medicinu kad očitu torziju dijagnosticira kao hiperstimulaciju ) i na kraju gubitak jajnika - i još k tome može zahvaliti višoj sili jer je to najblaži scenario onoga kaj je moglo biti - da, sekundarni postupak*sa 3 smrznute stanice za 2500 kn ( bez*punkcije svježe po mojoj želji) i transferiranim jednim zametkom je svakako šansa koju nije loše imati - iako nije završilo trudnoćom na kraju nažalost.
*
Mislim, ja sam iz sekundarnog dva puta dobila zametak ( ocijenjen kao dobar - mogla bi u detalje al bude se i to dovelo pod upitnik pa nema smisla)*- ovdje ima slučajeva da to žene ne dobiju u stimuliranom i polustimuliranom. Naravno nisu nam situacije iste i u manjini sam kad govorimo o ženama koje imaju ok šansu i sa sekundarnim. Moje osobno mišljenje naravno.
A osobno me nitko nije ni nagovarao niti ohrabrivao nabrijavanjem*na sekundrne postupke niti mi je garantirao uspjeh, dapače doza*realnosti je uvijek prisutna*- odluka je bila samo naša temeljena na razlozima koji su nama bili opravdani.
I*drago mi je da smo imali tu opciju i da te stanice nisu završile u smeću. Iako ako sam baš ful iskrena - da je taj postupak koštao više od ove cifre - vrlo vjerovatno se u to ne bi upuštala, štedjela bih za stimulirani.
*
nije mi bila namjera pokrenut rasprave nego samo naglasiti da sekundarni nisu " jako skupi" kao što je ovdje prezentirano.
A svatko od nas sam za sebe će donjeti odluku da li se želi u to upuštati i za koje novce - dok god ima sve opcije realno prezentirane.
*
i dodala bih na kraju, čitam al ne pišem. I iskreno žao mi je doktora Lučingera kojeg se sad razvlači nakon što ga se kovalo u nebesa. Vjerujem da je izvrstan stručnjak no pretjerana euforija kakva se ovdje viđala zadnjih tjedana ne pomaže nikome u konačnici - niti je čovjek bog, niti je čarobnjak. Vrlo dobar je liječnik al pritom i čovjek od krvi i mesa - nekima je pomogao, nekima nije. A neki od nas su imuni na euforiju i držati će se onoga da se doktor i frizer ne preporučuju - svatko za sebe zna najbolje što je dobro i kada prestaje biti dobro.
*
svima puno sreće  :Smile: 
*
*

----------


## mare41

prijateljica od Francesce-nisam shvatila u kojoj si klinici, al mi to uopće nije bitno niti me zanima-sviđa mi se napokon da neko napiše i sjeti se da zakon ne valja, da se borio protiv zakona, da "pohvali" Vrčićeve izjave i sve ostalo što si napisala-potpuno se slažem...javi nam se opet ako poželiš

----------


## azrijelka36

evo da i ja malo prokomentiram...nakon dužeg vremena što me nije bilo
1. ne znam zašto je L naplačivao i uzv i ukupan postupak. pretpostavljam da je došlo do zabune, jer koliko vidim drugima nije. mislim da to s njim treba rješiti osoba kojoj je naplatio. čovjek je za razgovor, otvoren i priajzan i mislim da nema razloga zašto ga ne pitati detalej o cijeni postupaka i pregleda. i da sam ja na tom mjestu-naglasila bi da sam čitala da drugima nije naplačivao na taj način.
2. meni se dr l sviđa. njegov pristup pacijentu i način rada(pregled, transferi i sl..) me oduševljava. toliak prisnost s pacijentima. tolika sreća kod uspjeha. riječi utjehe, ohrabrenja...kao da je čal obitelji-a i sam mi je to rekao nekoliko puta-da se osjeća članom moje i sekine obitelj-obje smo uz njegovu pomć ostale trudne .
3. što se tiće stajanja..hm..i ja sam se načekala i nastajala o-ho-ho..i to trudna sam stajala po sat vremena (a dolazila sam vlakom i hodala do njega) a morala sam čuvati trudnoću..a dečkići se nisu ustajali..a bože-to je samo kultura..ne znam šta bi dr. trebao imati s tim. a što se tiće gužve-šta mislite da doktor ne bi mogao prorjediti pacijente-pa bi-ali on ne želi nikoga odbiti, ne želi da netko propusti ciklus, ne radi to radi sebe-jer vi ćete i ovako i onako doći na pregled, prije ili kasnije..nego radi vas. a da ne kažem koliko dolazi bez naručivanja-kad sam ostala trudna niti jednom se nisam naručivala, nego dolazila kad mi je odgovarala-okvirno.
4. plaćanje-nama je sve bilo bez računa. nisam ga ni tražila, jer za povrat poreza i tako nema smisla. naplatio nam je prve konzultacije i prvi pregled ili 2, nakon početka klomifena-svaki uzv je bio besplatan-ulazio je u cijenu postupka(inseminacije). također-prvi uzv koji je potvrdio trudnoću-bio je besplatan, doktor je skakao od sreće, grlio me i ljubio. postupak je od prve uspio  :Smile: .nakon toga je naplaćivao pregled svaki put. malo mi je smetalo što je naplatio i svaki pregled kad sam dolazila iz vilija samo da mu pokažem papire-on me popiao dole i uzeo 300 kn-a doktor u viliju me pol sata prije nejga detaljno pregledao, napravio 3d -tak da tih 300 kn me malo nerviralo..al eto...
5. praćenje trudnoće-svaki nalaz, svako krvarenje, promjenu tijekom trunoće javljala sam mu na mob-uvijek bi me nazvao da prokomentiramo i savjetovao me. zvao je kolegu u bolnici da ću doći kod njega na pregled i da pazi na mene. javila sam mu se čim sam rodila-presretan je bio.čuli smo se još poslije preko maila. i svaki put me pitao kao je sestra i njezin bebač..eto
sve u svemu-ja zadovoljna :D

----------


## Jelena

> 3. što se tiće stajanja..hm..i ja sam se načekala i nastajala o-ho-ho..i to trudna sam stajala po sat vremena (a dolazila sam vlakom i hodala do njega) a morala sam čuvati trudnoću..a dečkići se nisu ustajali..a bože-to je samo kultura..ne znam šta bi dr. trebao imati s tim. a što se tiće gužve-šta mislite da doktor ne bi mogao prorjediti pacijente-pa bi-ali on ne želi nikoga odbiti, ne želi da netko propusti ciklus, ne radi to radi sebe-jer vi ćete i ovako i onako doći na pregled, prije ili kasnije..nego radi vas. a da ne kažem koliko dolazi bez naručivanja-kad sam ostala trudna niti jednom se nisam naručivala, nego dolazila kad mi je odgovarala-okvirno.
> 4. plaćanje-nama je sve bilo bez računa. nisam ga ni tražila, jer za povrat poreza i tako nema smisla.


Draga azrijelka, slažem se da je pitanje kulture ustati trudnici. Ne znam je li se već vidjela trudnoća. Ipak pitanje kulture je i kad žene glume patnice, odlaze u wc nesretne - srušit će se i ne znam kakve scene, kao da nemaju jezik da pristojno, bez nervoze, zamole nekoga da ustane. Kad ne bi neki zdravi muškarac ustao, to bi bio problem. Nije problem što muž prati ženu u čekaonicu.

Što se plaćanja tiče, neovisno o povratu poreza, valjda je jasno da je to protuzakonito i da je i Al Capone pao na utaji poreza, a tu se upravo o tome radi.

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Draga azrijelka, slažem se da je pitanje kulture ustati trudnici. Ne znam je li se već vidjela trudnoća. Ipak pitanje kulture je i kad žene glume patnice, odlaze u wc nesretne - srušit će se i ne znam kakve scene, kao da nemaju jezik da pristojno, bez nervoze, zamole nekoga da ustane. Kad ne bi neki zdravi muškarac ustao, to bi bio problem. Nije problem što muž prati ženu u čekaonicu.
> 
> Što se plaćanja tiče, neovisno o povratu poreza, valjda je jasno da je to protuzakonito i da je i Al Capone pao na utaji poreza, a tu se upravo o tome radi.


Jelena ja ne znam da li žena mora glumiti patnicu s obzirom šta prolazi i ne znam čemu bih glumila slabost,zbog stolice ili zato što ju hrpa mužića stera u kut?oprosti mislim da je malo bezobrazno napisat da netko mora glumatat patnicu s obzirom šta prolazi je patnica bez glume!

----------


## Jelena

Draga hoćubebu, vidiš iz mog potpisa da sam prošla puno postupaka i sa i bez anestezije. Znam točno kako se žene osjećaju, ali mislim da je puno lakše pitati, nego se povlačiti u WC i biti mirno nesretan. Pa nismo u Kurlanima donjim i gornjim. Po meni je to jedan beznačajan i lako rješiv problem kad dečki sjede na stolicama i ne treba oko toga raditi dramu. U mojoj struci je 99% muškaraca. Naivno je misliti da će se on sam sjetiti ustati, a većina će biti sretna da ti može pomoći, samo ako ih podsjetiš malo.

Također, ne mislim da je to jedna krasna gesta kada se neorganizirano primaju pacijenti i kada ih se pušta da čekaju predugo. Opravdanje da se to radi zbog pacijenata je van pameti. Kao što sam napisala koji post ranije, uz velike vremenske bafere, dr. L. ima minimalno 24 minute po pacijentu i to se da lako organizirati. Ako nije u stanju sam platiti sestru na prijemu ili voditi evidenciju, može naručiti neku računalnu podršku koja mu ne bi ni dozvoljavala preklapanje, al tko bi na to mislio kad je pacijenticama svejedno koliko dugo čekaju. Meni nije, ja si to ne mogu priuštiti pa sam išla rađe u Maribor i Ljubljanu, jer bih manje vremena izgubila na čekanje, i prije ovog zakona kojeg svi krše. S ovolikim brojem postupaka koje imam iza sebe je dr. L. neodrživo rješenje za imalo zahtjevnije radno mjesto.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ja mislim da broj postupaka nije mjerilo..istina Bog da je to sve teško prolaziti i ja sama sam ih porošla 3 bez ikakvih opiata i to se zna kako ide kod Lučija i naravno da svaka žena drugačije podnese postupak...hočeš ćuti da nisam mjesec dana mogla hodat poslije zadnjeg ivf postupka a da sam ležala sa ženom koja niš nije osjetila prema tome ima žena koje se jako loše osjećaju poslije punkcije i one koje su ok...meni je samo bilo ružno ćuti da se neka pravi i prenemaže da joj je loše i da skreće pažnju na sebe pa mislim da je to zadnje mjesto za glumatanje,mislim da sve mi imamo muževe i da svi koji su u tome jednako žele znati i sve vidjeti ali ako se zna kako gore funkcijonira u čem je problem popit kavicu i smanjit gužvu?!ja mislim da svatko tko ide kod Lučija da ima i za kavicu,nemoj me krivo shvatit...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Potpis na Jelenu

----------


## Jelena

Ne shvaćam te krivo. Shvaćam da misliš da mužu nije mjesto u ordinaciji za vrijeme folikulometrija, da misliš da ne treba biti u čekaoni sa svojom ženom, nego treba čekati vani negdje. Nemoj se ljutiti, ali to meni vrijedi za pse pratioce i konje u western filmovima, a ne za sudionike u IVF postupku.

Ja i dalje ne shvaćam zašto misliš da je bolje patiti, nego nekoga zamoliti da ustane. Jako je jednostavno doći do stolice u čekaonici. Daj bože da su mi ostali problemi takvi. A moje je pravo da moj muž bude samnom u čekaoni ako ja to želim. Moj muž plaća pola tog postupka, on mi je najbolji prijatelj i njega se pregledi itekako tiču.

Lučijeva je obveza da osigura da nije prevelika gužva.

Nije nadmetanje u pitanju kome je bilo gore na kojem postupku, ne vjerujem da si prošla kalvariju sličnu mojoj, niti bih ju ikome poželjela, ali upravo se MM borio za mene kada ja nisam imala snage po bolnicama i čekaonicama i ako ti je stvarno toliko loše da ne možeš govoriti, onda je muž taj koji te treba zaštititi i zamoliti da ti se ostavi prostora da dišeš i sjediš. Ako mora čekati na kavi, onda ga nema.

----------


## Jelena

Mislim, ovo je tema - Potpomognuta u privatnim klinikama, a ne potpomognuta u državnoj bolnici gdje često nije moguće osigurati red ako je previše šefova i loša organizacija. CITO isto ima gužvu u nekim trenucima, kad su folikulometrije npr., al se ne čeka dugo, a muž može ući s tobom u ordinaciju, lijepo stoje 2 stolice za pacijente.

----------


## tikica78

mm je uvijek bio samnom na folikulometrijama, jedino ako je gore jako velika gužva da se ne može ni ući.. ali nekako zajedno prolazimo kroz to sve i meni je psihički jako važno da je samnom i da i on čuje što će dr.reći..
mislim uvijek procijenimo ako je gužva on kaže :idem ja dolje na kavu..

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ok mislim da se ne razumijemo,sorry...neda mi se raspravljat samo sam rekla svoje mišljenje jer pokušavam bit objektivna što se tiće te strane o kojoj raspravljamo...a svatko će napravit po svom i kako njemu paše!

----------


## Vrci

Hvala na dobrodoslici  :Smile: 

imamo konzultacije iduci petak, ici cu s muzem. Nece sjediti,iako u podne mozda vise nije guzva  :Smile: 

Preko telefona sam stekla dobar prvi dojam

----------


## Francesca

> Također, ne mislim da je to jedna krasna gesta kada se neorganizirano primaju pacijenti i kada ih se pušta da čekaju predugo. Opravdanje da se to radi zbog pacijenata je van pameti. Kao što sam napisala koji post ranije, uz velike vremenske bafere, dr. L. ima minimalno 24 minute po pacijentu i to se da lako organizirati. Ako nije u stanju sam platiti sestru na prijemu ili voditi evidenciju, može naručiti neku računalnu podršku koja mu ne bi ni dozvoljavala preklapanje, al tko bi na to mislio kad je pacijenticama svejedno koliko dugo čekaju. Meni nije, ja si to ne mogu priuštiti pa sam išla rađe u Maribor i Ljubljanu, jer bih manje vremena izgubila na čekanje, i prije ovog zakona kojeg svi krše. S ovolikim brojem postupaka koje imam iza sebe je dr. L. neodrživo rješenje za imalo zahtjevnije radno mjesto.


Meni je Ljubljana bila koma bas zbog posla, tih 10 dana sam hodala ko zombi, i muz isto

I bas mi je blizina posla i pristupacnost auto bila odlucujuca kad sam odabrala L za slijedeci postupak

Medutim kad sam prvi put dosla k njemu, objasnila sam mu situaciju na poslu i da ja ne mogu toliko izostajati i cekati 2-3 sata a red i da ja do 8,30 moram biti u uredu i da ga molim da me uvijek prvu uzme na red
I tako je i bilo na oba postupka

----------


## nangaparbat

Meni je totalno neprofesionalno narucivati sve pacijente u isto vrijeme i pustati ih da cekaju do unedogled... Prvi razlog zbog kojeg sam isla kod privatnika na IVF je bio taj sto zbog posla nisam mogla gubiti vrijeme na cekanje u bolniama. U postupcima sam bila u klinici koja takoder ima masu pacijenata i postupaka i uvijek je sve u minutu bilo tocno....

----------


## Jelena

> ...a svatko će napravit po svom i kako njemu paše!


Baš tako!
Ljubljana/Postojna je OK za nas relativno blizu Ljubljani, nama treba manje od 2 sata i u 4 ujutro smo kretali tamo, prije 6 smo zaprimljeni, a u Zagreb smo na doručak i kavu stizali u 8 ujutro, a onda otišli na posao. Naravno da sam u Virovitici, to mi nikako ne bi odgovaralo. MB je još bliži i brži, ali su termini raznorazni, al uglavnom ide u 17, 18 sati folikulometrija, nekada i do 15.

Vjerojatno je u pitanju predug boravak u sjeverozapadnoj Europi koji nama čini ovako "spontano" ponašanje totalno nerazumljivim, odnosno uvredljivim. Meni pak malo znači držanje za ruku i topla riječ nekog stranca.

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Baš tako!
> Ljubljana/Postojna je OK za nas relativno blizu Ljubljani, nama treba manje od 2 sata i u 4 ujutro smo kretali tamo, prije 6 smo zaprimljeni, a u Zagreb smo na doručak i kavu stizali u 8 ujutro, a onda otišli na posao. Naravno da sam u Virovitici, to mi nikako ne bi odgovaralo. MB je još bliži i brži, ali su termini raznorazni, al uglavnom ide u 17, 18 sati folikulometrija, nekada i do 15.
> 
> Vjerojatno je u pitanju predug boravak u sjeverozapadnoj Europi koji nama čini ovako "spontano" ponašanje totalno nerazumljivim, odnosno uvredljivim. Meni pak malo znači držanje za ruku i topla riječ nekog stranca.


Oprosti ja tebe razumije i podržavam sve što si rekla...ja sam komentirala nešto na šta ja možda gledam drugačije,nemoj se ljutit :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

> Oprosti ja tebe razumije i podržavam sve što si rekla...ja sam komentirala nešto na šta ja možda gledam drugačije,nemoj se ljutit


Ma sve 5, nisam ja mislila da mi je uvredljivo tvoje razmišljanje, nego neorganizacija u svakom smislu, karakteristična za ove prostore, a ja naprosto previše radim da bi se mogla/htjela prilagoditi takvom stilu dok god imam izbora.

----------


## VAANJA

jelena, 24 min???
pa nekad na VV za folikulometriju je lučiju trebalo 5 min!!
izgleda da je usporio tempo :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

> ....kao da nemaju jezik da pristojno, bez nervoze, zamole nekoga da ustane. Kad ne bi neki zdravi muškarac ustao, to bi bio problem. Nije problem što muž prati ženu u čekaonicu.


i ovo potpisujem. vidim da su mnoge ovdje grlate i glasne, a na kraju ispada da se vecina ne bi usudila zamoliti za mjesto ako se vec ne osjeca dobro. pa nisu muskarci trecerazredna vrsta da ne smiju sjediti, a bezveze je i stalno zapitkivati zene hoce li koja sjesti, zar nije?
bas kad sam zadnji put bila mi je muskarac ponudio mjestu (kraj njegove zene), na sto sam se zahvalila i odbila..nije  mi u taj dan nista falilo, cekala sam punkciju. cisto onako.

na stranu da bi se cekaona trebala drugacije rijesiti..no s tim se valjda svi slazemo  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Samo mali osvrt: Ako je suprug s vama na dan punkcije (što jest), i ako vam je loše, nek se on isto potrudi da vam oslobodi malo mjesta. Ništa mu neće biti.

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

da, ali problem je sto ni on ne sjedi, jer je previse parova u cekaonici

----------


## Snekica

> da, ali problem je sto ni on ne sjedi, jer je previse parova u cekaonici


Nisam mislila da se ON digne, već da nekog drugog supruga zamoli da se podigne jer je njegovoj supruzi loše  :Wink:

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

bojim se da bi tu bilo puno njeznog dizanja njih da ovaj moj dode

----------


## Snekica

:Laughing:

----------


## Francesca

Ma glupa je uopce rasprava tko bi kog trebao zamolit da se digne
Da je bolja organizacija bilo bi dovoljno mjesta i da muzevi sjednu
I tocka

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> Ma glupa je uopce rasprava tko bi kog trebao zamolit da se digne
> Da je bolja organizacija bilo bi dovoljno mjesta i da muzevi sjednu
> I tocka


ja bih ovim zakljucila raspravu i temu stavila adacta

----------


## santana

Ja na to samo mogu reći kome se ne sviđa i ne može se u to uklopiti ne mora ići,to je za mene zdravo razmišljanje.
Kome ne smeta ,i tko ide zbog doktorove stručnosti ili ljubaznosti ili brižnosti,spreman je na malu čekaonicu,čekanje...
Organizacija se uvijek i svuda može poboljšati,ali ako nešto ne možeš izmijeniti prilagodi se ili otiđi.

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

ono sto meni podrazumijeva lijecenje u privatnoj klinici, osim da to placam:
jest da dodem na red u vrijeme u koje sam narucena (jer i vrijeme je novac)
da tocno znam sto cu dobiti za novac koji placam 
da dobijem anesteziju kod punkcije (ponekad bi je zeljela i na transferu, ali to je druga prica i malo pretjerujem)
da moj muz, dragi, partner sunce ili srce moze biti samnom u svim fazama postupka od konzultacija do transfera
da mi se jasno objasni sto je ucinjeno s mojim js i njegovim ss, kakav je rezultat oplodnje, mozda i slikice i filmic (mozda SF, ali nadamo se)
da me se gleda kao pacijenta jednog i neponovljivog, ne trpajuci me u statistiku i app (ako prode prode)
da dobijem racun za barem dio usluga, ako vec ne sve
evo za pocetak ovo
bez ovoga odem u drzavnu bolnicu, pretrpim sve to i usparam 15000 do 20000 kuna

----------


## Vrci

E cure, sad ste me potaknule na razmišljanje...L je rekao da dođemo u 12 sati, koliko se toga on pridržava?
Već do tada ode gužva ili?

----------


## Francesca

> Ja na to samo mogu reći kome se ne sviđa i ne može se u to uklopiti ne mora ići,to je za mene zdravo razmišljanje.
> Kome ne smeta ,i tko ide zbog doktorove stručnosti ili ljubaznosti ili brižnosti,spreman je na malu čekaonicu,čekanje...
> Organizacija se uvijek i svuda može poboljšati,ali ako nešto ne možeš izmijeniti prilagodi se ili otiđi.


Ali problem i je sto se za ove izmjene treba samo malo ekstra potruditi
A dr L treba shvatiti da za raditi privatnu praksu treba i uslugu dici na malo visi nivo nego je to na VV

U bolnicama zene sute ko ovce i zato se prema njima na postupcima i na porodu i ponasaju ko prema ovcama i rade im sta hoce, a one i dalje sute jer tko ce gosponu doktoru sta prigovoriti, a to sto ih svi placamo iz svog dzepa nema veze

Znam ja da je dr L trenutno i pretrpan i fucka mu se za 10-20-30 pacjentica koje mu iz komfora nece doc vec ce otici negdje drugdje
Al sa novim zakonom ce se dobar dio zena ponovno odluciti za bolnice pa cemo onda vidjeti dal ce mu biti svejedno

----------


## Francesca

> bez ovoga odem u drzavnu bolnicu, pretrpim sve to i usparam 15000 do 20000 kuna


al kao bonus dobis i fulani tajming punkcije pa ti je svo silno pikanje uzalud
Ne, fala  :Smile:

----------


## tonili

> Al sa novim zakonom ce se dobar dio zena ponovno odluciti za bolnice pa cemo onda vidjeti dal ce mu biti svejedno


S novim zakonom dr.Lučinger neće više imati dozvolu za rad.

----------


## Bluebella

> S novim zakonom dr.Lučinger neće više imati dozvolu za rad.


Odakle sad to? 
Nigdje nisam pročitala da će se ograničiti klinike koje se bave MPO?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> S novim zakonom dr.Lučinger neće više imati dozvolu za rad.


Hoće hoće, bez brige  :Smile:

----------


## santana

Ili će raditi manje od 500 postupaka ,preglede,voditi trudnoće i fićukati

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> al kao bonus dobis i fulani tajming punkcije pa ti je svo silno pikanje uzalud
> Ne, fala


hoces reci da dr. L nikada nije fulao tajming punkcije
da nikada niti jedna njegova pacijentica nije imala hiperstimulaciju
u konacnici da su sve ostale trudne 
apsolutno smo razlicite i postoji bezbroj varijabli koje mogu utjecati, a da to bilo koji lijecnik, ma koliko bio sjajan i magican, ne moze predvidjeti

----------


## Kadauna

da tonili, upravo tako, Lučinger koji ima preko 500 postupaka bi morao zaposliti na puno radno vrijeme još dva liječnika - subspecijalista za humanu reprodukciju i pored Lane još imati 3 biologa/embriologa s bar 2 godine radnog iskustva u potpomognutoj........................... Oni neće moći raditi kao ni večina drugih privatnika, naravno da Šimunić ispunjava uvjete!

----------


## Francesca

> S novim zakonom dr.Lučinger neće više imati dozvolu za rad.





> Ili će raditi manje od 500 postupaka ,preglede,voditi trudnoće i fićukati


A nesto ce skemijati, sigurna sam

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

u ovoj drzavi kemijanje najbolje i ide nazalost

----------


## Francesca

> hoces reci da dr. L nikada nije fulao tajming punkcije
> da nikada niti jedna njegova pacijentica nije imala hiperstimulaciju
> u konacnici da su sve ostale trudne 
> apsolutno smo razlicite i postoji bezbroj varijabli koje mogu utjecati, a da to bilo koji lijecnik, ma koliko bio sjajan i magican, ne moze predvidjeti


Vjerovatno je ponekoj i fulao punkciju al ne precesto kao po bolnicama gdje te na prvi pregled naruce na 8 dc
U mom slucaju je vec prosla baba s kolacima, zadnja punkcija bila na 9 dc

Za hiper se zna da je strucnjak ali samo i iskljucivo zbog boostera, al tu dolazi opet dio sa ovcama i sutnjom

Nisi pratila moje postove - ja nisam zaslijepljeni fan dr L, potrazi malo sto sam pisala i stvari sa cim nisam bila zadovoljna

No dva postupka sam kod njega odradila, nisam ofca i ne sutim, trazim sto mislim da trebam dobiti, odbijem sto ne zelim primiti i znam se izboriti za sebe jer se poznajem bolje nego me on poznaje i u 4 postupka sam jako dobro upoznala svoje tijelo i znam kako reagira na sto
Ne vjerujem slijepo niti jednom doktoru pa ni L-u i necu bezpogovorno slusati nikoga ako mislim da bi nesto trebalo drugacije

Sve je na nama cure, svaka se treba izboriti za sebe

----------


## Francesca

> u ovoj drzavi kemijanje najbolje i ide nazalost


Jebi ga, tu smo gdje jesmo :D

----------


## Bluebella

> da tonili, upravo tako, Lučinger koji ima preko 500 postupaka bi morao zaposliti na puno radno vrijeme još dva liječnika - subspecijalista za humanu reprodukciju i pored Lane još imati 3 biologa/embriologa s bar 2 godine radnog iskustva u potpomognutoj........................... Oni neće moći raditi kao ni večina drugih privatnika, naravno da Šimunić ispunjava uvjete!


Kadauna možeš li mi reći gdje si to pročitala.
ja imam u planu ići u Vili kod doktora R. a izgleda da ni on onda neće imati licencu za MPO.
danas u jutarnjem nije ništa o ovom pisalo, a nije se ni spominjalo na Hrvatska uživo gdje je gostovao ministar Ostojić

----------


## Kadauna

Postupke medicinski pomognute oplodnje može obavljati samo ona zdravstvena ustanova kojoj je u skladu s odredbama ovog Zakona dano odobrenje ministra. 

uvjeti su: 




> -obvezu zapošljavanja u punom radnom vremenu najmanje: jednog specijalista ginekologije s užom specijalizaciojm iz humane reprodukcije, jednog magistra biologije i jedne medicinske sestre - za izvođenje do 250 postupaka medicinski pomognute oplodnje godišnje
> 
>  -obvezu zapošljavanja u punom radnom vremenu najmanje: dva specijalista ginekologije s užom specijalizaciojm iz humane  reprodukcije, dva magistra biologije i jedne medicinske sestre - za  izvođenje do 500 postupaka medicinski pomognute oplodnje godišnje
> 
> -obvezu zapošljavanja u punom radnom vremenu najmanje: tri specijalista ginekologije s užom specijalizaciojm iz humane  reprodukcije, tri magistra biologije, dvije medicinske sestre  i jednog laboratorijskog tehničara - za  iuvođenje više od postupaka medicinski pomognute oplodnje godišnje"
> 
> Magistar biologije iz stavka 4. .................... mora imati najmanje dvije godine radnog iskustva na poslovima postupaka medicinski pomognute oplodnje....

----------


## Kadauna

evo ti iz zakona................ Radončić ipak spada u prvu kategoriju pa vjeurjem da će ispuniti uvjete....

----------


## santana

Ako živiš u Rimu ,ponašaj se kao Rimljanin.
Osobno ne vjerujem da bi svi liječnici šutili i  tako mirno primili da ih Šimunić vuće za npr.BRKOVE.Vjerojatno postoji neki modus.

----------


## Bluebella

> Postupke medicinski pomognute oplodnje može obavljati samo ona zdravstvena ustanova kojoj je u skladu s odredbama ovog Zakona dano odobrenje ministra. 
> 
> uvjeti su:


imaš kakav link od tog prijedloga.... odakle si to izvukla.

pliz mi pošalji da znam vidjeti sa doktorom kaj dalje....
hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

draga francesca nisam te ni smatrala fanom, niti mi je to bila namjera, meni je takoder zacudujuce da za svoje novce neko bude ovca
sto se tice tvog slucaja i tajminga punkcije opet ponavljam nismo sve iste
moj MPO doktor u drzavnoj bolnici koji me priprema za prag, a radi se o tome da treba napraviti 1 ili 2 UZV i izmjeriti endometrij, to cini onda kada ga nazovem i kazem da bi trebala UZV, i ja to obicno radim prvo 9. dan (iako je uputa iz praga 11. dan i traze samo jedan UZV) jer znam na temelju prijasnjeg iskustva,  da ako napravim ranije UZV jos stignem dici dozu estrofema za sto bolji endometrij
zapravo se nas dvije skroz slazemo, a raspravljamo kao da to nije tako

----------


## santana

Nije lijepo žene koje nemaju potrebu izjašnjavati se ,ili ne pišu po forumu kao mi ili slijepo vjeruju doktoru zvati ovcama i to neprestano ponavljati.Pretjerujete.

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> Nije lijepo žene koje nemaju potrebu izjašnjavati se ,ili ne pišu po forumu kao mi ili slijepo vjeruju doktoru zvati ovcama i to neprestano ponavljati.Pretjerujete.


ispricavam se ako sam koga uvrijedila, ali slijepo vjerovanje bilo kome mi je nepojmljivo
ni sebi vise ne vjerujem od kad sam se uhvatila u lazi :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> Ako živiš u Rimu ,ponašaj se kao Rimljanin.
> Osobno ne vjerujem da bi svi liječnici šutili i  tako mirno primili da ih Šimunić vuće za npr.BRKOVE.Vjerojatno postoji neki modus.


naravno, preostaje im da se udruže, npr da Lučinger krene raditi s Lanom u Beta poliklinici - tamo imaju sve, imaju dovoljno liječnika sa subspecijalizacijom, imaju i biologa s dovoljno iskustva ili će kao što si ti već napisala smanjiti drastično broj postupaka, ako radi do 250 godišnje, e onda mu ne treba kadrovsko pojačanje, ali Lučinger sad radi preko 500.. tako da spada u tu najveću skupinu. 

Inače je ovo Šimunić vrlo lukavo smislio, moraju mu biolozi imati dvogodišnje iskustvo u humanoj reprodukciji (tako da ova nova kod Lučingera otpada za sada) i moraju biti stalno zaposleni na radno vrijeme od osam sati, tako da neće kao do sada biti posuđivanja kadrova, pa je jedan biolog mogao raditi ako je htio u 4 centra po potrebi... Lukavo Šimuniću, lukavo  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kadauna možda je glupo pitanje ali kako se zna koliko točno ima L postupaka godišnje ako ne izdaje račune svakome od njih (oko toga se vodila polemika u prethodnim postovima)

----------


## Francesca

> evo ti iz zakona................ Radončić ipak spada u prvu kategoriju pa vjeurjem da će ispuniti uvjete....


Po cemu? Nema stalno zaposlenog biologa




> Ako živiš u Rimu ,ponašaj se kao Rimljanin.
> Osobno ne vjerujem da bi svi liječnici šutili i  tako mirno primili da ih Šimunić vuće za npr.BRKOVE.Vjerojatno postoji neki modus.


Meni je fascinantno kako se Simunic opet i u ovu vlast ugurao kao i kod Kromanjonca - luda sam vise od tog lika




> Nije lijepo žene koje nemaju potrebu izjašnjavati se ,ili ne pišu po forumu kao mi ili slijepo vjeruju doktoru zvati ovcama i to neprestano ponavljati.Pretjerujete.


Evo i ja se ispricavam ako sam koga uvrijedila

----------


## Francesca

> Kadauna možda je glupo pitanje ali kako se zna koliko točno ima L postupaka godišnje ako ne izdaje račune svakome od njih (oko toga se vodila polemika u prethodnim postovima)


Ne izdaje racune za preglede, ali za postupke izdaje - ja sam tako shvatila i oba puta dobila racun bez da sam trazila

A ako godina ima 52 radna tjedna, a tjedan 5 dana s tim da vikende ni ne racunam a radi i vikendom, a svaki dan ima 2-3 punkcije - definitivno ima preko 500 postupaka

----------


## Francesca

> draga francesca nisam te ni smatrala fanom, niti mi je to bila namjera, meni je takoder zacudujuce da za svoje novce neko bude ovca
> sto se tice tvog slucaja i tajminga punkcije opet ponavljam nismo sve iste
> moj MPO doktor u drzavnoj bolnici koji me priprema za prag, a radi se o tome da treba napraviti 1 ili 2 UZV i izmjeriti endometrij, to cini onda kada ga nazovem i kazem da bi trebala UZV, i ja to obicno radim prvo 9. dan (iako je uputa iz praga 11. dan i traze samo jedan UZV) jer znam na temelju prijasnjeg iskustva,  da ako napravim ranije UZV jos stignem dici dozu estrofema za sto bolji endometrij
> zapravo se nas dvije skroz slazemo, a raspravljamo kao da to nije tako


Naravno da nismo sve iste
Ja sam pcos i burno i brzo reagiram
Svejedno mislim da me lijecnik u bolnici ne bi saslusao jer tko sam ja da znam bolje od njega i tak to  :Wink: 

Pa ne svadamo se - raspravljamo  :Wink:

----------


## Francesca

> Po cemu? Nema stalno zaposlenog biologa


Ustvari pretpostavljam jer znam da biolog radi i kod njega i u petrovoj a koja je tocno shema sad bas ne znam

----------


## Jelena

> Kadauna možda je glupo pitanje ali kako se zna koliko točno ima L postupaka godišnje ako ne izdaje račune svakome od njih (oko toga se vodila polemika u prethodnim postovima)


To sam i ja odmah pomislila. Nekako imam osjećaj da će klinike sada imati ili 494 ili 245 parova godišnje. Barem što se računa tiče. 

*Franceska*, mislim da ima liječnika u državnim koji te poslušaju. Dr. B. na SD npr., samnom se lijepo razgovarao. Da se opet ne ponavljam dr. L-u sam vjerojatno uletila na pun mjesec, jer nemoguće da su svi toliko oduševljeni njegovim tretmanom, a ja u šoku bila. U CITO-u preko HZZO-a se isto dobije jako ljudski tretman. 

Dr. R u Viliju je priča za sebe, on zaista najbolje komunicira, barem po meni.

----------


## linalena

sada ću ja uletiti, ajd javite u kojim ste fazama sa postupcima za Listu na Odbrojavanju

ima još puno nickova u listi postupaka za ožujak a i mjesta u listi trudnica

----------


## TrudyC

> To sam i ja odmah pomislila. Nekako imam osjećaj da će klinike sada imati ili 494 ili 245 parova godišnje. Barem što se računa tiče. 
> 
> *Franceska*, mislim da ima liječnika u državnim koji te poslušaju. *Dr. B. na SD* npr., samnom se lijepo razgovarao. Da se opet ne ponavljam dr. L-u sam vjerojatno uletila na pun mjesec, jer nemoguće da su svi toliko oduševljeni njegovim tretmanom, a ja u šoku bila. U CITO-u preko HZZO-a se isto dobije jako ljudski tretman. 
> 
> Dr. R u Viliju je priča za sebe, on zaista najbolje komunicira, barem po meni.


Evo mene sa suprotnom pričom - kod dr. B. sam provela godinu dana na samom počektu MPO priče i to je iskustvo je jedino zbog kojeg se gorko kajem. Svašta sam prošla poslije i na VV i na Petrovoj i privatno, ali sa Svetim Duhom sam suštinski jako razočarana, da ne kažem do bola. Neću ići u detalje samo da kažem da sam provela tamo godinu dana s konstantnim ponavljanjem dr. B "Vi imate vremena", "vama nije ništa", "ne trebamo žuriti u postupak" . Imala sam tada 33 godine. Valjda kad si idiopat moš čekat do smrti na SD-u.

Iskreno nisam ovdje od nikog pročitala loše iskustvo s dr. B (ili nisam čitala dobro) tak da sam dugo mislila da samnom nekaj nije u redu, ali evo morala sam ovo napisati nek se zna...

----------


## tikica78

> Ja na to samo mogu reći kome se ne sviđa i ne može se u to uklopiti ne mora ići,to je za mene zdravo razmišljanje.
> Kome ne smeta ,i tko ide zbog doktorove stručnosti ili ljubaznosti ili brižnosti,spreman je na malu čekaonicu,čekanje...
> Organizacija se uvijek i svuda može poboljšati,ali ako nešto ne možeš izmijeniti prilagodi se ili otiđi.


potpisujem ovo!

----------


## kiša

Vidim da rasprava o dotičnom dr.-u ne prestaje, samo mi nije jasno da nekom može toliko puno stvari smetati a opet ide kod njega i to za velike novce. Ja bila jednom,  čovjek mi nije ponudio ništa što već nemam na vv-u, (dogovorimo vrstu stimulacije, bar 5 folikulometrija u svakom postupku, nekad i više, čekiranje E2 i P4 iza svake folikulometrije, prije transfera razgovor s biologicom, biologa Kniewalda se u svakom trenutku može nazvati i pitati što nas zanima, iza punkcije se potpiše pristanak na oplodnju js, i zamrzavanje viška). Da mi ne pašu uvjeti kod bilo kojeg dr.-a pa makar da znam milijun posto da ću ostati trudna, ne bi pristala na postupak kod istog.

----------


## mia74

> Ja na to samo mogu reći kome se ne sviđa i ne može se u to uklopiti ne mora ići,to je za mene zdravo razmišljanje.
> Kome ne smeta ,i tko ide zbog doktorove stručnosti ili ljubaznosti ili brižnosti,spreman je na malu čekaonicu,čekanje...
> *Organizacija se uvijek i svuda može poboljšati,ali ako nešto ne možeš izmijeniti prilagodi se ili otiđi*.


Kakav je to odgovor??!!!
Znači ti daješ cca 15 000kn i u redu je da u čekaonici nema dovoljno stolica,da je cca 3-4 žena naručeno u isto vrijeme,da nije u stanju zaposliti jednu medicinsku sestru koja bi brinula o gro stvari i njemu bi bilo lakše??!

Gle,mi sve smo u stanju svašta otrpiti da dobijemo bebu,to nije sporno i nije sporna njegova stručnost!
O tome se niti ne raspravlja.

Za mene je zdravo razmišljanje da očekujem neki vid usluge za silne novce koje mu dajem-dakle,osim stručnosti i možda jednu stolicu viška i da dođem na vrijeme na red,a ne da trčim na posao i ispričavam se..
Ako u bolnici nisam nikada kasnila na posao,onda kad sam kod privatnika,tek ne smijem..

Osim toga,ovaj podforum se svodi na "izjavljivanje ljubavi" Lučiju i čestitanje Valentinova istom doktoru!!??
Nije više nimalo informativnog karaktera i pun kufer stranica je ispisano sa postovima o "čudotvorcu"??!!

Ja nisam ostala trudna kod njega.Ja svog mpo-ovca ne dižem u nebo.
Čovjek je zaslužan za moje dijete i ja sam mu do kraja života zahvalna,al to je njegov posao koji obavlja jako dobro i to je to!!

Dakle,ponavljam sve štovateljice reda Lučija,nemam apsolutno nikakvih ružnih primisli o doktoru i njegova stručnost je na visini!

----------


## Bluebella

> Kakav je to odgovor??!!!
> Znači ti daješ cca 15 000kn i u redu je da u čekaonici nema dovoljno stolica,da je cca 3-4 žena naručeno u isto vrijeme,da nije u stanju zaposliti jednu medicinsku sestru koja bi brinula o gro stvari i njemu bi bilo lakše??!
> 
> Gle,mi sve smo u stanju svašta otrpiti da dobijemo bebu,to nije sporno i nije sporna njegova stručnost!
> O tome se niti ne raspravlja.
> 
> Za mene je zdravo razmišljanje da očekujem neki vid usluge za silne novce koje mu dajem-dakle,osim stručnosti i možda jednu stolicu viška i da dođem na vrijeme na red,a ne da trčim na posao i ispričavam se..
> Ako u bolnici nisam nikada kasnila na posao,onda kad sam kod privatnika,tek ne smijem..
> 
> ...


potpisujem!!

ova tema se treba zvati "potpomognuta kod dr. Lučingera"

a što se tiče postova o "čudotvorcu"... cure nemojte mi zamjeriti, pratim dugo ovaj forum i moram priznati da nisam baš primjetila da kod dr. L ima više trudnoća nego kod drugih doktora...

----------


## santana

Što drugo nego se prilagoditi ili naći gdje je nekom bolje?
Ne možemo mi njemu organizirati posao i diktirati kako će raditi.Otišao je u privatnike i može raditi kako njemu odgovara ,to i je dijelom bit privatnog posla.Postoji dosta privatnih klinika,državnih,inozemstvo i svatko bira što želi.Starnice su ovdje potrošene na organizaciju nečijeg posla,a to nije na nama.Možemo prokomentirati i to je sve.
Dr.Lučinger je zaslužio poštovanje,radio je na Vuku i previše,ja ga znam u vrijeme kada je primao i po 70 pacijenata dnevno,nikoga nije odbio,odradio sa smiješkom,od juta prije pola 7 do 17h popodne.Nije morao,to je bila njegova dobra volja kada se dr Jukić razbolio i preuzeo je njegove pacijente i tako 6-7 mjeseci.Mislim da je dao jako puno sebe pacijentima,a sada napokon može kako mu odgovara.
On zaslužuje moje veliko poštovanje,ostvarila sam kod njega trudnoću koja je na žalost završila kiretažom u 9 -om tjednu,poslije toga sam prirodnim putem ostala trudna.
Uvijek ću ga cijeniti kao čovjeka i radnika.

----------


## santana

Nitko ne spriječava cure iz drugih privatnih klinika na javljanje,a što one nemaju potrebe,to je njihov izbor.
ILI ŠTO IM DOKTORI NISU INTERESANTNI KAO DOKTOR LUČINGER!!
Eto,za sve fanove i one protiv!

----------


## Hoću bebu

> što drugo nego se prilagoditi ili naći gdje je nekom bolje?
> Ne možemo mi njemu organizirati posao i diktirati kako će raditi.otišao je u privatnike i može raditi kako njemu odgovara ,to i je dijelom bit privatnog posla.postoji dosta privatnih klinika,državnih,inozemstvo i svatko bira što želi.starnice su ovdje potrošene na organizaciju nečijeg posla,a to nije na nama.možemo prokomentirati i to je sve.
> Dr.lučinger je zaslužio poštovanje,radio je na vuku i previše,ja ga znam u vrijeme kada je primao i po 70 pacijenata dnevno,nikoga nije odbio,odradio sa smiješkom,od juta prije pola 7 do 17h popodne.nije morao,to je bila njegova dobra volja kada se dr jukić razbolio i preuzeo je njegove pacijente i tako 6-7 mjeseci.mislim da je dao jako puno sebe pacijentima,a sada napokon može kako mu odgovara.
> On zaslužuje moje veliko poštovanje,ostvarila sam kod njega trudnoću koja je na žalost završila kiretažom u 9 -om tjednu,poslije toga sam prirodnim putem ostala trudna.
> Uvijek ću ga cijeniti kao čovjeka i radnika.


bravooo!!!!

----------


## anaši1507

Da li netko zna što će biti sa poliklinikom Cito u novom zakonu?

----------


## Kadauna

Niti CIto trenutno ne ispunjava uvjete, imaju više od 250 postupaka godišnje ali nemaju nego jednog ginekologa - subspecijalistu humane reprodukcije (Poljak,  nažalost Šparac koliko vidim po njihovim web stranicama to nije).

----------


## Kadauna

@Santana, mislim da ovdje uistinu nitko nije sporio Lučingerovo znanje, Lučingerov požrtvovani radi, Lučingerovu srdačnost ili ljudskost, meni iskreno unatoč svemu rečenom i unatoč tome što je i meni stvarno simpa Lučinger, apsolutno neshvatljivo ovakvi hvalospjevi, čestitarenje Valentinova, no ne branim curama, go for it.....  iako je ovaj pdf zbog toga stvarno manje informativan nego drugi..... a i ja evo off topičarim :Grin: ....  ali isto tako neka se i drugima koji nemaju takvu potrebu da hvale Lučingera ostavi ovdje prostor da kažu svoje mišljenje..... pa makar to bilo o broju stolica u čekaonici ili njegova odluka da ne zaposli medicinsku sestru, po novom zakonu će ionako morati - naravno ako dobije licencu za rad...... o tome sam već ranije pisala. 

I još nešto Santana, kažu da on nije samo pacijentice preuzeo od Jukića, kažu i priča se (a ovo je prije mog MPO vremena) da je preuzeo i neke ružne navike od Jukića kao što je ta famozna tekica u koju upisuje postupke sa svim ružnim nuspojavama

----------


## santana

Pa ,upravo to sam ja i rekla.Može se tu raspravljati o broju stolaca u čekaonici,ali mi na to ne možemo utjecat,a svatko za svoje vrijeme i konkretno ovdje i za novac jer pišemo o privatnicima može sebi birati ordinaciju i liječnika i broj stolaca,ginekologa,sestara i ostalo.

----------


## Morin

Nisam jos bila ni u jednom postupku ali itekako sam se informirala (nazalost imala sam dosta vremena). Nemam favorita medu doktorima, Lucingera nikad nisam vidjela, al znam da ako nesto placam iz svog dzepa iako mi je zdravstveno omogucili tzv besplatan pokusaj trazim vrhunski tretman. Pod tim ne mislim na stolice nego na vrhunsku opremu, najbolje strucnjake i postovanje mog vremena koje svi koji radimo nemamo na bacanje. Ja sam nazalost ili srecu izuzece zakona i imam pravo na zamrzavanje embrija i oplodnju svih stanica al je pitanje dal mi to Lucinger npr moze i priustit kada ni js ne zamrzava.. Isto tako ako mi bolnica omogucava anesteziju kod privatnika mi je to obavezno. A ti dal ce doktor biti zasluzan za moju, nadam se, buducu trudnocu.. Pa to im je posao!!

----------


## Hoću bebu

> potpisujem!!
> 
> Ova tema se treba zvati "potpomognuta kod dr. Lučingera"
> 
> a što se tiče postova o "čudotvorcu"... Cure nemojte mi zamjeriti, pratim dugo ovaj forum i moram priznati da nisam baš primjetila da kod dr. L ima više trudnoća nego kod drugih doktora...


looool bravo :Smile:

----------


## VAANJA

samo da kažem moje mišljenje i iskustvo, mada nisam baš aktivna

kod lučija sam se liječila cca 8. god na VV,nisam ga pratila u privatnike jer ak plačam oću pun tretman i za mene i za jajne stanice pa sam otišla u slo,ali kad je odlazio baš kao razlog je naveo de mu je previše tempo i uvjeti na VV,a sad čitajuči ovo vidim da su uvjeti još gori nego na VV.On je jako dobar lječnik,ali meni nije mogao pomoći i za kraj mi je savjetovao da uzmem lječnika koji će imati vremena se nama pozabaviti malo duže jer smo teži slučaj.
Eto bar je bio iskren.

----------


## Kadauna

> Pa ,upravo to sam ja i rekla.Može se tu raspravljati o broju stolaca u čekaonici,ali mi na to ne možemo utjecat,a svatko za svoje vrijeme i konkretno ovdje i za novac jer pišemo o privatnicima može sebi birati ordinaciju i liječnika i broj stolaca,ginekologa,sestara i ostalo.


pa Santana, ako nas dovoljan broj bude ovdje na forumu pisao o tome da im je koma jer nema sestre, da je koma što naručuje u isto doba, da je nefer što ne izdaje račune, da je bezveze što nekome nešto naplaćuje a drugima ne, vjerujem da će se neke stvari pročitati i promijeniti kod Lučingera, vidjet ćeš....

----------


## cvijetić

Čitam vas i ne vjerujem eto...ovo više nije iznošenje informacija koje nekome mogu biti korisne i pomoć nekom pri lakšem odabiru liječnika, ovo se razvilo u prepucavanje i nadjačavanje ko ima bolji argument, pogotovo komentar "bravo"...??? Smisao? Stekla sam osječaj da se ova rasprava bazira na tome MOJ DOKTOR je bolji od tvog. Pa na kraju krajeva svi mi iz nekih vlastith razloga i stavova dajemo povjerenje određenom doktoru, daj je to dr Radončić ili dr Lučinger, ili ova bolnica ..ona..(hehe, a ovo o stolicama izraslo stvarno u jako bitnu temu)

Cure pa cilj je ostvarenje majčinstva. Dajte info, dapače, ali ovo..

Svima nam zajedno želim puno sreće u ostvarenju cilja, jer ona je bez obzira i na struku itekako potrebna. Veliki zagrljaj svima i ne trošite energiju na besmislene rasprave.

----------


## Vrci

U ovim raspravama se možda izgubilo moje pitanje...

Da li se TSH i njegove razine kod L-a gledaju na isti način ako je cura zdrava i inače nema problema, ili ako je cura u terapiji radi recimo Hashimota? Ili kod bilo kojeg doktora kod kojeg ste bile?

----------


## mare41

Vrci,nadam se da će ti neko drugi s hashimotom odgovorit...
Zna li neko da li Betaplus radi i vikendom, i npr preko Uskršnjih praznika jer sv Duh ne radi?

----------


## 1977

> U ovim raspravama se možda izgubilo moje pitanje...
> 
> Da li se TSH i njegove razine kod L-a gledaju na isti način ako je cura zdrava i inače nema problema, ili ako je cura u terapiji radi recimo Hashimota? Ili kod bilo kojeg doktora kod kojeg ste bile?


Gleda se drukčije, kada se ne uspije, kažu da je to zbog toga iako ima hrpu cura koje zatrudne iz 12 pokušaja i zdrave su ful, tebi ili meni će na prvom i drugom postupku reći da je zbog toga. Moje iskustvo.

----------


## Vrci

Mislim, jel će me tražiti da mi isto tipa tsh bude ispod 2? Ili bude rekao da sam na terapiji i da bi to bilo ok samo po sebi?

----------


## santana

neće,a i možeš ga nazvati .

----------


## M@tt

> Mislim, jel će me tražiti da mi isto tipa tsh bude ispod 2? Ili bude rekao da sam na terapiji i da bi to bilo ok samo po sebi?


Nama je trenutno TSH 3,7 pa po njemu to nije ništa alarmantno...

----------


## Vrci

Moj je prvi puta bio 5,7nešto, i onda se otkrilo da imam problema. Dobila sam Euthyrox 25mg. Nakon 3 mj terapije vadila sam antitijela, pokazala su Hashimoto. A TSH bio 0.002 (a granica je 0.02). Tako da mi terapija smanjena, za 2-3 tj ću vidjeti kako je sad. Jer mi ginićka (obična) rekla da mora biti skroz sređen TSH...

Jedva čekam idući petak i pregled kod L

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Čitam vas i ne vjerujem eto...ovo više nije iznošenje informacija koje nekome mogu biti korisne i pomoć nekom pri lakšem odabiru liječnika, ovo se razvilo u prepucavanje i nadjačavanje ko ima bolji argument, pogotovo komentar "bravo"...??? Smisao? Stekla sam osječaj da se ova rasprava bazira na tome MOJ DOKTOR je bolji od tvog. Pa na kraju krajeva svi mi iz nekih vlastith razloga i stavova dajemo povjerenje određenom doktoru, daj je to dr Radončić ili dr Lučinger, ili ova bolnica ..ona..(hehe, a ovo o stolicama izraslo stvarno u jako bitnu temu)
> 
> Cure pa cilj je ostvarenje majčinstva. Dajte info, dapače, ali ovo..
> 
> Svima nam zajedno želim puno sreće u ostvarenju cilja, jer ona je bez obzira i na struku itekako potrebna. Veliki zagrljaj svima i ne trošite energiju na besmislene rasprave.


Bravooooo veliko bravooo vidim da to voliš pročitati  :Smile: ))

----------


## Kadauna

Mislim da je ovdje već jednom bilo rečeno da Lučinger uglavnom ne mari za TSH

----------


## cvijetić

Moja poruka je samo bila (kad već niko drugi nije reagirao) da se zaustavi daljnja rasprava. I sama Vrci se izgubila u toj masovnoj raspravi koja traje i traje, a cura traži informaciju. Iskreno ni ne znam koje ispisao to "bravo", vjerovatno ti s obzirom na ovaj komentar, opet po meni suvišan jer ostavlja dojam negativne energije. Nikog ne prozivam i znam da se svi mi ponekad zanesemo u silini svih tih emotivnih stanja prolazeći kroz ovaj zaista težak put. Nek nam ovaj forum bude od pomoći...samo to, ništa više nije mi bila namjera  :Predaja: 

I da, i ja hoću bebu  :Wink:  , svima nam u srcu stoji ista želja i cilj..držmo se zajedno u ovome svemu..pozdrav!

----------


## cvijetić

e nisam dobro zakačila, odgovor je išao crui I JA HOĆU BEBU

još jednom izvini ako si se našla prozvanom..namjera je bila skroz druga, vjerujem da razumiješ  :Love:

----------


## nangaparbat

Dr. Dmitrović radi sve vikende i praznike ako joj tako pada punkcija ili transfer. Ostalo po dogovoru s pacijentima.

----------


## mare41

> Dr. Dmitrović radi sve vikende i praznike ako joj tako pada punkcija ili transfer. Ostalo po dogovoru s pacijentima.


hvala

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Moja poruka je samo bila (kad već niko drugi nije reagirao) da se zaustavi daljnja rasprava. I sama Vrci se izgubila u toj masovnoj raspravi koja traje i traje, a cura traži informaciju. Iskreno ni ne znam koje ispisao to "bravo", vjerovatno ti s obzirom na ovaj komentar, opet po meni suvišan jer ostavlja dojam negativne energije. Nikog ne prozivam i znam da se svi mi ponekad zanesemo u silini svih tih emotivnih stanja prolazeći kroz ovaj zaista težak put. Nek nam ovaj forum bude od pomoći...samo to, ništa više nije mi bila namjera 
> 
> I da, i ja hoću bebu  , svima nam u srcu stoji ista želja i cilj..držmo se zajedno u ovome svemu..pozdrav!


Cvijetić ja ne znam šta je tu negativno u "bravo" i kakve su to negativne vibre???ja kao i sve ostale cure pišem svoje mišljenje koje je apsolutno pozitivno o svemu i apsolutno nikad nikoga nisam ni popljuvala a ni prozivala jer tko sam ja i tko si ti da se ikoga proziva,svaka ima prava napisat svoje mišljenje bilo to loše ili dobro...a sad kako će to netko sebi protumačit i hoće li to loše utijecat na osobu to nije stvar nas nego osobe kako si to uzme k srcu...ja sam iz ovih foruma samo dobro povukla i dosta toga naučila i drago mi je da se ovdje o svemu piše pa makar i o stolici koja će možda nekoj curi koja privatno plaća postupak puno značit..

----------


## anaši1507

evo da vas pitam i koga biste radije izabrai dr.Poljak ili dr. Lučinger...ja se dvoumim, naime idem kod poljaka ali sam razmišljala ako ovaj put ne uspije,iem kod Lučingera.....moram priznati da sam ostala šokirana nakon što sam pročitala sve o Lučingeru i njegovoj "usluzi"......

----------


## santana

Anaši,o Lučingeru se toliko pisalo,ovdje,možeš se vratiti na početke od otvaranja IVF Centra,pa i na stare postove VV,vjerojatno si od nekih njegovih pacijenata čula o njemu kroz priču,imaš jako puno materijala.Možeš otići i na konzultacije.
Kod Poljaka si sada,imaš svoje mišljenje.

----------


## kiarad

> evo da vas pitam i koga biste radije izabrai dr.Poljak ili dr. Lučinger...ja se dvoumim, naime idem kod poljaka ali sam razmišljala ako ovaj put ne uspije,iem kod Lučingera.....moram priznati da sam ostala šokirana nakon što sam pročitala sve o Lučingeru i njegovoj "usluzi"......


Poljak ne poznam, kod L. sam ostala trudna. Ali definitivno mislim kako treba par puta dati šanse jednom doktoru a ne ih stalno mjenjati. Moje osobno mišljenje je da svatko od doktora ima neku svoju terapiju i postupak, e sad je samo pitanje kako znati koja tebi najbolje odgovara i tko ju primjenjuje, a za to treba i vremena i strpljenja. Osobno sam promijenila 4 doktora. Također mislim da svatko treba otići na konzultacije i onda odlučiti kod koga ide, ovako na temelju foruma i prepričavanja tko nudi kakve usluge je dosta teško procijeniti. Npr. dr. Š. iz Smb, nudi vrhunsku uslugu i modernu kliniku a nema pojma o MPO.

----------


## štrumfeta

svako malo virnem ovdje, pa niš ne napišem (a malo ste oduljili s khm "raspravom"  :Razz: ), ali imam potrebu reći *M@tt* - stalno te muči ta štitnjača. tž nema povišena antitijela (anti-tpo, napisao si da joj nisu pozitivna, nije li tako?) i zato joj povišeni tsh ne bi trebao predstavljati problem, jer fakat nije previše povišen, unutar referentnih vrijednosti je. *vrci* ima hashimoto - povišena antitijela i zato mora uzimat terapiju da izregulira tsh. meni je tsh bio 2.6 pa mi je dr R. spustio euthyroxom na 1.5 ali SAMO zato što imam povišena antitijela, inače bi me pustio u postupak s tim "povišenim" tsh-om.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam razmisljala o dr.Š iz Smb, zbog Kniewalda.  Ali nekako nisam bas uvjere a. Ne znam kakvi su im rezultati...

----------


## Francesca

> evo da vas pitam i koga biste radije izabrai dr.Poljak ili dr. Lučinger...ja se dvoumim, naime idem kod poljaka ali sam razmišljala ako ovaj put ne uspije,iem kod Lučingera.....moram priznati da sam ostala šokirana nakon što sam pročitala sve o Lučingeru i njegovoj "usluzi"......


O Poljaku sam cak ja razmisljala prije nego je Lucinger otvorio privatno
Ako si iz Splita cemu si komplicirati zivot
Vidim ti u potpisu tri neuspjeha u Citu pa te vjerovatno to potaklo na promjenu
Pricekaj novi zakon i daj Citu jos jednu sansu

----------


## M@tt

> svako malo virnem ovdje, pa niš ne napišem (a malo ste oduljili s khm "raspravom" ), ali imam potrebu reći *M@tt* - stalno te muči ta štitnjača. tž nema povišena antitijela (anti-tpo, napisao si da joj nisu pozitivna, nije li tako?) i zato joj povišeni tsh ne bi trebao predstavljati problem, jer fakat nije previše povišen, unutar referentnih vrijednosti je. *vrci* ima hashimoto - povišena antitijela i zato mora uzimat terapiju da izregulira tsh. meni je tsh bio 2.6 pa mi je dr R. spustio euthyroxom na 1.5 ali SAMO zato što imam povišena antitijela, inače bi me pustio u postupak s tim "povišenim" tsh-om.


Hvala ti na odgovoru štrumfeta. Evo mi postavili pitanje kod dr.R na forum i evo kompletnog odgovora:

"Po ovim nalazima nije to problem, fT4 je čist Ok, iako ja osobno, preferiram još malo iznad, ali pošto su antitijela negativna, mala je šansa da je tu kvaka.
Mislim, u ovakvim situacijama može se ići na 25ug LTX-a,* ali biokemijske trudnoće su daleko najčešći problem laboratorija*, a ne nekih težih poremećaja; posebno ne u Vašoj dobi
Mislim da bi pomalo trebalo ići na obradu finijeg tipa; učinite koagulogram, aktivnosti ATIII, PC, PS; F-II, PAI (ne odmah i nužno genotipizaciju), najbolje u KBC SM, odnedavno rade i aktivnosti pojedinih faktora a ne samo genotpipove.
Idemo korak po korak, nakon ovih nalaza, možete mi se javiti, pa da vidimo ima li dalje smisla ići dublje u obradu
HLA i slične stvari zaboravite, nisu se pokazale bitinima kako se očekivalo od tih pretraga."

Znači, po njemu bi FT4 mogao biti malo viši, a i za taj "povišeni" TSH bi dao 25 mg LTX-a. Moram reći da nisam shvatio šta je sa ovim boldanim htio reć, i da ne znam za ni jednu od ovih pretraga koje je on spomenuo da bi mogli napraviti...

----------


## Bluebella

> Znači, po njemu bi FT4 mogao biti malo viši, a i za taj "povišeni" TSH bi dao 25 mg LTX-a. Moram reći da nisam shvatio šta je sa ovim boldanim htio reć, i da ne znam za ni jednu od ovih pretraga koje je on spomenuo da bi mogli napraviti...


M@tt.. ja se čekam novi zakon i postupak kod dr. R, mene je nakon moje biokemijske poslao na te pretrage. Išla sam u vinogradsku (KBC SM) i napravila ih i sve je ok. nalaz se čeka oko mjesec dana.
i mene baš zanima kaj je s tim boldanim htio reći.. budem ga baš pitala ka ću ići slijedeći put.

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

ja sam to shvatila da je stvar u samom postupku oplodnje u labaratoriju, odnosno biologa, mozda same tehnike oplodnje tipa ICSI

----------


## mare41

al ko da se to ne događa i drugima? malo mi to čudno zazvučalo...

----------


## M@tt

> al ko da se to ne događa i drugima? malo mi to čudno zazvučalo...


Pa da baš to... Ne znam stvarno šta je time htio reč...

----------


## Vrci

Moguće da se češće otkriju biokemijske kod oplodnje u laboratorijima, nego u stvarnom životu?
U svakom slučaju čudno...


Inače, čitam da bi od svibnja mogao novi zakon biti na snazi. Što li će naši privatnici napraviti, pogotovo L...?

----------


## Jelena

> evo da vas pitam i koga biste radije izabrai dr.Poljak ili dr. Lučinger...ja se dvoumim, naime idem kod poljaka ali sam razmišljala ako ovaj put ne uspije,iem kod Lučingera.....moram priznati da sam ostala šokirana nakon što sam pročitala sve o Lučingeru i njegovoj "usluzi"......


Bila sam kod obojice. Uvijek bih prije odabrala CITO. Budući da si bila do sada u CITO-u, koji ima jako dobru organizaciju, mislim da bi te Luči nemalo iznenadio. Ali ako imaš osjećaj da trebaš probati i nešto drugo, zašto ne. Ako si iz Splita ili okolice, onda je zaista puno jednostavnije u CITO-u. Imaju izvrstan laboratorij, meni su tamo dobili super embrije u poznim godinama.

----------


## mare41

> Moguće da se češće otkriju biokemijske kod oplodnje u laboratorijima, nego u stvarnom životu?
> U svakom slučaju čudno...


da, jer rano vadimo bete, (ajme-koji nespretan izraz u stvarnom životu :Smile: ), ranije nego što spontana začeća rade testove pa oni ni ne znaju da jhe bila biokemijska, a mi znamo (i to je jedan od razloga zašto neke klinike traže betu tek 17. dan nakon transfera, ili čak malo i kasnije)

----------


## Vrci

Ma da, brzo sam pisala pa glupo zvuči :D

Htjela sam reći - kod standardnih ciklusa, žena koje ne idu na mpo, većina tih biokemijskih se ni ne skuži, a navodno ih ima dosta. U MPO se vidi svaki trag potencijalne trudnoće, pa parovi u svemu traže razloge neuspjehu

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> Ma da, brzo sam pisala pa glupo zvuči :D
> 
> Htjela sam reći - kod standardnih ciklusa, žena koje ne idu na mpo, većina tih biokemijskih se ni ne skuži, a navodno ih ima dosta. U MPO se vidi svaki trag potencijalne trudnoće, pa parovi u svemu traže razloge neuspjehu


ma zapravo si to dobro napisala, ja se osjecam ko u SF

----------


## mare41

> Ma da, brzo sam pisala pa glupo zvuči :D
> 
> Htjela sam reći - kod standardnih ciklusa, žena koje ne idu na mpo, većina tih biokemijskih se ni ne skuži, a navodno ih ima dosta. U MPO se vidi svaki trag potencijalne trudnoće, pa parovi u svemu traže razloge neuspjehu


ma super zvuči i u pravu si, jedino je oknp u sf-u :Smile:

----------


## štrumfeta

to s biokemijskima i labaratorijem, mislim da je stvar u kvaliteti embrija. vrate one koji bi i u normalnim okolnostima završili biokemijskim trudnoćama, a mi smo  samo svi svjesni tih započetih trudnoća.
*m@tt* zamolite soc. ginića (ili dr. opće prakse) za uputnicu za te pretrage i recept za levotiroksin (recept će vam dati i Luči sigurno, smo morate onda platit lijek u ljekarni). a valjda vam je soc. ginić neki normalan pa će dati uputnicu. treba mu povijest bolesti i preporuka privatnog ginekologa za te pretrage.
i onda odete na endokrinu u vinogradskoj i tamo lijepo sve obavite. vjerojatno će ispasti sve ok, ali od viška ne boli glava. 
eto, zato sam se ja odlučila za dr. R. ("idiopate" frišku figu).

----------


## M@tt

> to s biokemijskima i labaratorijem, mislim da je stvar u kvaliteti embrija. vrate one koji bi i u normalnim okolnostima završili biokemijskim trudnoćama, a mi smo  samo svi svjesni tih započetih trudnoća.
> *m@tt* zamolite soc. ginića (ili dr. opće prakse) za uputnicu za te pretrage i recept za levotiroksin (recept će vam dati i Luči sigurno, smo morate onda platit lijek u ljekarni). a valjda vam je soc. ginić neki normalan pa će dati uputnicu. treba mu povijest bolesti i preporuka privatnog ginekologa za te pretrage.
> i onda odete na endokrinu u vinogradskoj i tamo lijepo sve obavite. vjerojatno će ispasti sve ok, ali od viška ne boli glava. 
> eto, zato sam se ja odlučila za dr. R. ("idiopate" frišku figu).


Idemo kod dr. R na razgovor sljedeći tjedan po preporuke za uputnice za sve te pretrage koje nam je napisao i po 25mg LTX-a... Krenut čemo već u sljedeći postupak kod dr. L. prije nego dobijemo sve te rezultate pretraga ali nema veze... Glavno da smo pokrenuli to...

štrumfeta zašto levotiroksin? Čemu služi?

----------


## štrumfeta

*m@tt* to vam je napisao - 25 mg ltx, da spusti tsh. ne znam zakaj sam napisala levotiroksin, mislila sam na euthyrox. no, svima je levotiroksin u sastavu.

----------


## anaši1507

Francesa i Jelena hvala vam na odgovoru  :Smile: , istina malo me poljuljalo to što tri puta savršene embrije dobijemo, čak na zadnjem dvije blastociste pa ništa  :Sad: , čak sam posumljala u dr.P.da vraća i lošije a ne blastociste, ali mislim da sam otkrila u čeu je problem, na pretragama za genetsku trombofiliju ustanovljeno mi je MTHFR-heterozigotni tip gena, PAI-1----4G/4G i ACE------ insercijski genotip II

----------


## kruca

Pitanje...jel dr-L. javlja odmah drugi dan ako se ništa ne oplodi? Naime, mi smo jučer imali punkciju (2 j.s.) i rekao je najvjerojatnije transfer u petak, al nije nam danas ništa javio, bilo mi je glupo zvati ga kad je rekao da će on mene zvati...sad me strah da nešto ne štima, da se nisu oplodile  :Sad:

----------


## tikica78

kruca nazvat će te on ,ne brini..

----------


## M@tt

> Pitanje...jel dr-L. javlja odmah drugi dan ako se ništa ne oplodi? Naime, mi smo jučer imali punkciju (2 j.s.) i rekao je najvjerojatnije transfer u petak, al nije nam danas ništa javio, bilo mi je glupo zvati ga kad je rekao da će on mene zvati...sad me strah da nešto ne štima, da se nisu oplodile


Baš kako tikica kaže, nazvat če te ne brini. Nas je prvi put zvao praktički par sati prije transfera.  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

> Francesa i Jelena hvala vam na odgovoru , istina malo me poljuljalo to što tri puta savršene embrije dobijemo, čak na zadnjem dvije blastociste pa ništa , čak sam posumljala u dr.P.da vraća i lošije a ne blastociste, ali mislim da sam otkrila u čeu je problem, na pretragama za genetsku trombofiliju ustanovljeno mi je MTHFR-heterozigotni tip gena, PAI-1----4G/4G i ACE------ insercijski genotip II


anaši, ja sam dobila slike naših embrija i zbilja su dobro izgledali! Ja već dugo pratim kako treba izgledati embrij po literaturi i kako se ocjenjuju embriji po kvaliteti, tako da me nisu mogli zeznuti (osim ako su mi pokazali fotke tuđih embrija, a ne vjerujem u to zbilja).

m@tt, par sati pred transfer vam se javio da dođete?!  :Nope:

----------


## Francesca

> Francesa i Jelena hvala vam na odgovoru , istina malo me poljuljalo to što tri puta savršene embrije dobijemo, čak na zadnjem dvije blastociste pa ništa , čak sam posumljala u dr.P.da vraća i lošije a ne blastociste, ali mislim da sam otkrila u čeu je problem, na pretragama za genetsku trombofiliju ustanovljeno mi je MTHFR-heterozigotni tip gena, PAI-1----4G/4G i ACE------ insercijski genotip II


Znaci slijedeci put na heparin i ima da se primi  :Wink:

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Znaci slijedeci put na heparin i ima da se primi


Francesa kad se heparin daje prije punkcije ili kak to več ide?

----------


## M@tt

> m@tt, par sati pred transfer vam se javio da dođete?!


Rekao nam je da če transfer biti 2. ili 3. dan. Zvao nas je 2. dan predvečer da dođemo sljedeći dan na transfer...

----------


## Jelena

Sori m@tt, ja to gledam iz perspektive maratonca. To mi je totalno neprihvatljivo! Al dobro, jednom-dvaput ide.
anaši, Fragmin/Heparin je definitivno jedna od opcija. Ja probala sa sličnim nalazima. Opet, vele da za implantaciju nema veliku ulogu, nego za održanje trudnoće. Mislim da američke klinike daju tek nakon pozitivne bete. Al treba probati, to su niske doze koje mi uzimamo.

----------


## Francesca

> Francesa kad se heparin daje prije punkcije ili kak to več ide?


Hmmmm... Iskreno ne sjecam se bas, al cini mi se da od transfera

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Hmmmm... Iskreno ne sjecam se bas, al cini mi se da od transfera


E pa to me baš zanima i da li to momaže za implataciju i šta još može pomoć da dodje do implatacije? :Smile: )

----------


## spodoba

> Pitanje...jel dr-L. javlja odmah drugi dan ako se ništa ne oplodi? Naime, mi smo jučer imali punkciju (2 j.s.) i rekao je najvjerojatnije transfer u petak, al nije nam danas ništa javio, bilo mi je glupo zvati ga kad je rekao da će on mene zvati...sad me strah da nešto ne štima, da se nisu oplodile


ja sam dan nakon punkcije SMS-om upitala kakva je situacija i L me odmah nazvao i izvijestio. nije bio nikakav problem.

----------


## Jelena

Heparin usporava zgrušavanje krvi. Kod punkcije može doći do krvarenja, tako da ne bi trebalo prije punkcije uzimati. Kod nas su neki liječnici prepisivali nakon transfera, ali sve manje! Prijateljici u Americi su rekli da nema smisla do prve bete.

----------


## mare41

> E pa to me baš zanima i da li to momaže za implataciju i šta još može pomoć da dodje do implatacije?)


Onaj ko nađe odgovor na tvoje pitanje, zaslužio je Nobelovu nagradu. Dobit ćeš u Pragu imunosupresivnu terapiju, a s tim je isto ko i s antikoagulantnom terapijom (od transfera, Jelo, i dalje :Smile: )-može i ne mora pomoći, al nije viška (ja sam puno postupaka prošla sa svim tim pa ništa nije pomoglo, a neko drugi će reći da mu je baš to pomoglo).

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Onaj ko nađe odgovor na tvoje pitanje, zaslužio je Nobelovu nagradu. Dobit ćeš u Pragu imunosupresivnu terapiju, a s tim je isto ko i s antikoagulantnom terapijom (od transfera, Jelo, i dalje)-može i ne mora pomoći, al nije viška (ja sam puno postupaka prošla sa svim tim pa ništa nije pomoglo, a neko drugi će reći da mu je baš to pomoglo).


Ja sam mislila da se i to može otkrit putem nalaza koje sam radila kad je to moj problem :Sad:

----------


## mare41

Hoću bebu-na ovo što citiram, pokušavamo stalno upozorit, jer da je sve tako jednostavno-svi bi bili trudni:



> Fragmin/Heparin je definitivno jedna od opcija. Ja probala sa sličnim nalazima. Opet, vele da za implantaciju nema veliku ulogu, nego za održanje trudnoće.

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Hoću bebu-na ovo što citiram, pokušavamo stalno upozorit, jer da je sve tako jednostavno-svi bi bili trudni:


Da kužim ma bitno da sam ja napravila te nalaze i to zahvaljujući tebi a sad ću sve ostalo prepustit sreći :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> Da kužim ma bitno da sam ja napravila te nalaze i to zahvaljujući tebi a sad ću sve ostalo prepustit sreći


i da, to sam zaboravila nadodati na gornji post-naravno da ćemo napraviti sve što možemo i trebamo, i sreća je velika stavka, zato-sretno u Pragu!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> i da, to sam zaboravila nadodati na gornji post-naravno da ćemo napraviti sve što možemo i trebamo, i sreća je velika stavka, zato-sretno u Pragu!


Ma sve je to sreća!

----------


## Francesca

> Ja sam mislila da se i to može otkrit putem nalaza koje sam radila kad je to moj problem


To je problem svih nas  :Wink:

----------


## M@tt

> Ja sam mislila da se i to može otkrit putem nalaza koje sam radila kad je to moj problem


I ja sam u početku to mislio, pa sam se razočarao kad sam saznao da se na samu implantaciju nažalost ne može utjecati tj. da ni sami doktori još uvijek ne znaju zbog čega do nje ne dolazi. Sada sam sve više i više počeo prihvačati činjenicu da je to sve jedna velika sreća baš kao što cure kažu. Sve se mora poklopiti da bi uspjelo... A šta češ...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Baš tako M@tt, ima tu i puno veze za srećom, još kad bi nas ta sreća opalila iz prve  :Smile: 
Stići će bebica nama svima, prije ili kasnije....

----------


## M@tt

> Baš tako M@tt, ima tu i puno veze za srećom, još kad bi nas ta sreća opalila iz prve 
> Stići će bebica nama svima, prije ili kasnije....


Bubi kad ti padaju pregledi prvi? Kawa neka?  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

> Ja sam mislila da se i to može otkrit putem nalaza koje sam radila kad je to moj problem


Hoću bebu, debela većina mojih embrija je bilo optički prekrasno. Svi su bili sretni s njima. Rekacija na stimulaciju super. Pa eto, ništa. Mislim, nemoj da te ja sad ubijem u pojam, jer ima puno više pozitivnih primjera, ali htjela sam ti reći da imam i Dexamethasone doma, i lanene sjemenke i ananas se jeo i cikla i omega i 5 mg Folne (to ide samo na recept), fragmini se kisele u frižideru i da ne nabrajam... Ja ne vjerujem više optičkom pregledu embrija (i tu je bilo spika fragmentacije grozno ili uopće nije važno...), a genetski nemam konkretnu indikaciju za PGD, odnosno PGD se radi ciljano, a mi nemamo detektiran genetski problem.

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubi kad ti padaju pregledi prvi? Kawa neka?


Prvi pregled 3. dan sljedećeg ciklusa... Ne znam točno kad će to biti, negdje krajem 4. mjeseca...
Kavica obavezno ako se uskladimo u sljedećem postupku...
Kad vi startate opet? Bit ćemo opet nekako u isto vrijeme ili... ?

----------


## M@tt

> Prvi pregled 3. dan sljedećeg ciklusa... Ne znam točno kad će to biti, negdje krajem 4. mjeseca...
> Kavica obavezno ako se uskladimo u sljedećem postupku...
> Kad vi startate opet? Bit ćemo opet nekako u isto vrijeme ili... ?


Pa da, zato pitam. Isto krajem 4. 18.4. smo na pregledu da se vidi ako je slucajno kakva cista da je punktira i onda startamo poslije s stimulacijom.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tako je mene naručio prvi postupak da dodjem par dana prije M da vidi da nemam cisti...
Nije mi jasno zašto mi je sad rekao da dodjem tek 3. dan ciklusa..
Šta ako budem imala ciste, propada postupak?!

----------


## M@tt

> Tako je mene naručio prvi postupak da dodjem par dana prije M da vidi da nemam cisti...
> Nije mi jasno zašto mi je sad rekao da dodjem tek 3. dan ciklusa..
> Šta ako budem imala ciste, propada postupak?!


Slobodno ga nazoves pa ga podsjetis na to. Nama je zadnji put na 3dc nasao cistu pa smo trebali odgoditi postupak ali na kraju smo ipak isli.

----------


## Hoću bebu

> To je problem svih nas


A nije baš kad ima i pobačaja ali kod mene ni A ni B ni muuuuuu...a mislim naravno da nism željna pobačaja ali si mislim zakaj bebe begaju od mene?! :Sad:

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Hoću bebu, debela većina mojih embrija je bilo optički prekrasno. Svi su bili sretni s njima. Rekacija na stimulaciju super. Pa eto, ništa. Mislim, nemoj da te ja sad ubijem u pojam, jer ima puno više pozitivnih primjera, ali htjela sam ti reći da imam i Dexamethasone doma, i lanene sjemenke i ananas se jeo i cikla i omega i 5 mg Folne (to ide samo na recept), fragmini se kisele u frižideru i da ne nabrajam... Ja ne vjerujem više optičkom pregledu embrija (i tu je bilo spika fragmentacije grozno ili uopće nije važno...), a genetski nemam konkretnu indikaciju za PGD, odnosno PGD se radi ciljano, a mi nemamo detektiran genetski problem.


Ma ništa čekam da me opali sreća po glavi :Smile: )))

----------


## Francesca

> A nije baš kad ima i pobačaja ali kod mene ni A ni B ni muuuuuu...a mislim naravno da nism željna pobačaja ali si mislim zakaj bebe begaju od mene?!


Imala sam oboje i iskreno - ne bih znala rec sta je gore

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Imala sam oboje i iskreno - ne bih znala rec sta je gore


Uhhh kako god okreneš teško je :Sad: ((

----------


## anaši1507

Hoću bebu, izbriši poruke u sandučiću, prepun ti je

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Hoću bebu, izbriši poruke u sandučiću, prepun ti je


Jesam :Smile:

----------


## Hoću bebu

> I ja sam u početku to mislio, pa sam se razočarao kad sam saznao da se na samu implantaciju nažalost ne može utjecati tj. da ni sami doktori još uvijek ne znaju zbog čega do nje ne dolazi. Sada sam sve više i više počeo prihvačati činjenicu da je to sve jedna velika sreća baš kao što cure kažu. Sve se mora poklopiti da bi uspjelo... A šta češ...


Mat da to je istina ali čekaj tvoja žena je imala implataciju ako je bila biokemiska trudnoca kaj ne?ispravi me ako grijesim

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Tako je mene naručio prvi postupak da dodjem par dana prije M da vidi da nemam cisti...
> Nije mi jasno zašto mi je sad rekao da dodjem tek 3. dan ciklusa..
> Šta ako budem imala ciste, propada postupak?!


Draga ja sam imala cistu koja nije htjela nestat pa ju je piknuo tak da se ne brini jer bus išla u postupak i nadam se ovaj puta uspješan  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Mat da to je istina ali čekaj tvoja žena je imala implataciju ako je bila biokemiska trudnoca kaj ne?ispravi me ako grijesim


U biti ne znam je li vec bila implantacija onda ili ne? Pa pretpostavljam da je, samo sto se nije odrzalo...

----------


## Mali Mimi

tako je M@tt

----------


## M@tt

> tako je M@tt


A zasto se nije odrzalo? Ko to zna...  :Sad:  mada mi ovaj drugi postupak ne lici na biokemijsku. Betu smo vadili 13-ti dan i bila je 15,6 a 15-ti dan je pala na 4.  Pretpostavljam da to onda nije bila biokemijska kad je beta bila 4, vec se 13-ti dan to jos vidjelo zbog boostera...

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Draga ja sam imala cistu koja nije htjela nestat pa ju je piknuo tak da se ne brini jer bus išla u postupak i nadam se ovaj puta uspješan


Tnx draga   :Smile:

----------


## Hoću bebu

> U biti ne znam je li vec bila implantacija onda ili ne? Pa pretpostavljam da je, samo sto se nije odrzalo...


Ja mislim da je to bilo od injekcija ko i kod mene ali ako je imala biokemisku znaci da je došlo do implatacije i sto je veća mogućnost uspjeha...meni je jednom beta bila 11,4 13 dan ali i to preposujem injekcijama jer je idući dan pala ispod 5 :Sad: 
Ma ja vjerujem da će te uspjet sada tj sigurna sam :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Ja mislim da je to bilo od injekcija ko i kod mene ali ako je imala biokemisku znaci da je došlo do implatacije i sto je veća mogućnost uspjeha...meni je jednom beta bila 11,4 13 dan ali i to preposujem injekcijama jer je idući dan pala ispod 5
> Ma ja vjerujem da će te uspjet sada tj sigurna sam


Ali u prvom postupku je beta na 15-ti dan bila 56, pa je kasnije pala. To je onda biokemijska jel tako?

Joj hvala ti drag, da bar. Uvijek se nadamo, ali bez uspjeha za sad. Sretno i tebi....

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt moja je beta 13. dan bila 4,5. Dakle nije od inekcije..

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Ali u prvom postupku je beta na 15-ti dan bila 56, pa je kasnije pala. To je onda biokemijska jel tako?
> 
> Joj hvala ti drag, da bar. Uvijek se nadamo, ali bez uspjeha za sad. Sretno i tebi....


Pa da naravno da je bila i eto možda bolje da je odmah pala nego kasnije i znam da ste u dobrim rukama i da će ovaj puta biti super ali zaista tako mislim,sto se mene tiče ja bih nastavila kod Lucija ali moj muž je rekao da nema šanse tako da eto idem za Prag :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Evo mi smo u dogovoru s dr.L. dogovorili da idemo smanjiti taj TSH prije sljedećeg postupka, tako da draga ide kod endokrinologa u ponedjeljak na uzv štitnjače i po recept za Euthyrox 25. Možda na kraju ni nije problem u tome, ali bolje da smo mirni glede toga.

----------


## Hoću bebu

[QUOTE=M@tt;2108548]Evo mi smo u dogovoru s dr.L. dogovorili da idemo smanjiti taj TSH prije sljedećeg postupka, tako da draga ide kod endokrinologa u ponedjeljak na uzv štitnjače i po recept za Euthyrox 25. Možda na kraju ni nije problem u tome, ali bolje da smo mirni glede toga.[/QUOT

Super bar ćete biti mirniji da ste i to napravili...iskreno ja znam zašto on ne ponavlja kod nekih žena hormone jer sam ga jednom prilikom pitala a on je rekao da su mu žene ostajale trudne sa nalazima katastrofa i sa endometrijem 6 tako da on više prepušta sreći što se mom mužu nije svidjelo i još puno toga...ono što vama želim je da imate puno sreće u novom postupku i da mi javiš kako bebica napreduje!!!! :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

> M@tt moja je beta 13. dan bila 4,5. Dakle nije od inekcije..


ja mislim da je razgradnja bostera vrlo individualan proces.
ja sam jednom just for fun nakon 5000IE brevactida (stoperica za ovulaciju) pet dana kasnije napravila test koji je bio negativan. zadnji put sam radila test nakon 1500IE brevactida i bio je lagano pozitivan, isto pet dana nakon.
izgleda da je to vrlo individualno..postoji neki matrix sto se tice razgradnje, mislim da sam link ostavila par stranica prije. mada je i to samo okvirna smjernica.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Meni je svaki test bio pozitivan dan prije bete ali baš svaki-strašno i to dobro vidljiva crta i nakraju štanga...rekla sam da tetove više nikad ne radim jer sam se svaki puta poveselila i plakala od sreće a onda idći dan suze ronila..

----------


## M@tt

[QUOTE=Hoću bebu;2108558]


> Evo mi smo u dogovoru s dr.L. dogovorili da idemo smanjiti taj TSH prije sljedećeg postupka, tako da draga ide kod endokrinologa u ponedjeljak na uzv štitnjače i po recept za Euthyrox 25. Možda na kraju ni nije problem u tome, ali bolje da smo mirni glede toga.[/QUOT
> 
> ono što vama želim je da imate puno sreće u novom postupku i da mi javiš kako bebica napreduje!!!!



I mi vama želimo isto.  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

M@tt a kad ste primili zadnju štopericu koliko dana prije bete

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt a kad ste primili zadnju štopericu koliko dana prije bete


Misliš sad u drugom postupku? 5 dana prije, 6-ti dan smo vadili onda betu. Zašto?

----------


## Mali Mimi

pa da onda bi mogla biti i od toga jer njoj treba do 7 dana da se izluči iz organizma, iako i ja sam je primala pa nikad nisam imala ni test a ni betu pozitivnu 13,14 dana poslije transfera

----------


## M@tt

> pa da onda bi mogla biti i od toga jer njoj treba do 7 dana da se izluči iz organizma, iako i ja sam je primala pa nikad nisam imala ni test a ni betu pozitivnu 13,14 dana poslije transfera


Baš kako je rekla spodoba da je to dosta individualno izgleda. Znači možemo reći onda da sad drugi postupak nije bila biokemijska.... Prvi put dok je beta bila 50 smo vadili betu 15 dan, i mislim da je prošlo 8 dana od zadnje štoperice. To bi bila biokemijska onda ili isto ne? U biti šta je prava definicija biokemijske trudnoće?

----------


## M@tt

Pronašao sam:

"Biokemijska trudnoća je vrlo rani pobačaj za koji žena niti ne zna ako nije vrlo rano (prije mjesečnice ili oko datuma očekivane mjesečnice) napravila kućni test, koji se pokazao jedva vidljivo pozitivnim ili je napravila test krvi ß hCG, koji je pokazao vrlo niske vrijednosti koje se ne dupliraju pravilno (svaka 2-3 dana), a ultrazvučnim pregledom ne može se vidjeti gestacijska vrećica."

Ali sad sam se sjetio da smo mi vadili i betu u utorak i bila je beta 4, što je znači 9 dan od boostera još bila zabilježena. Po tome bi onda bila biokemijska i drugi put. Ili je moguće da i nakon 9 dana bude zabilježen trag boostera još uvijek?

----------


## Mali Mimi

M@tt sve vrijednosti ispod 5 se smatraju negativnom betom

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt sve vrijednosti ispod 5 se smatraju negativnom betom


Aha, hvala....

----------


## Vrci

Matt, nadam se da ne bude prejaka doza Euthyroxa dragoj, obvezno to onda redovito kontrolirajte

Meni je TSH u 3 mj Euthyroxa 25mg došao s 5,72 na 0,02 (ref 0,27-4,20). Znači brzo sam reagirala, i jako. Sad dal je to zbog Hashimota ili prejake terapije, ne znam.
Samo kažem, da provjerite možda još jednom onda THS prije idućeg postupka

Držim vam fige

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, nadam se da ne bude prejaka doza Euthyroxa dragoj, obvezno to onda redovito kontrolirajte
> 
> Meni je TSH u 3 mj Euthyroxa 25mg došao s 5,72 na 0,02 (ref 0,27-4,20). Znači brzo sam reagirala, i jako. Sad dal je to zbog Hashimota ili prejake terapije, ne znam.
> Samo kažem, da provjerite možda još jednom onda THS prije idućeg postupka
> 
> Držim vam fige


Idući postupak je krajem 4. tj. početkom 5. mjeseca. Znači u 4 tjedna terapije bi se mogao već tako smanjiti?? Ok, hvala, budemo kontrolirali svakak...

----------


## Vrci

A svašta je moguće, pogotovo jer joj je inače TSH u normali. Pa da joj ne bi bila prevelika terapija

Ja se nadam da ću u postupak krajem 5.mj  :Smile: 
Naravno, ako bude sve u redu. Iako bih sve najdraže ugurala na kraj 4.mj  :Laughing: 

U petak konzultacije  :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> A svašta je moguće, pogotovo jer joj je inače TSH u normali. Pa da joj ne bi bila prevelika terapija
> 
> Ja se nadam da ću u postupak krajem 5.mj 
> Naravno, ako bude sve u redu. Iako bih sve najdraže ugurala na kraj 4.mj 
> 
> U petak konzultacije


Ajde super, di ste vi u postupku? Nisam skužio...

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Isto ćemo kod L  :Smile: 

Nadam se da ćete vi do mog postupka već očekivati bebu  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vrci 25 mg je najmanja moguća doza euthiroxa, meni je TSH isto bio oko 3,5 ali FT4 na donjoj granici i recimo 50 mg mi nije bilo dosta da se unormali sad pije 75 mg i recimo da je tek sad OK. Rekla bih da je svaki organizam priča za sebe

----------


## Vrci

Nije, ja pijem 12,5  :Grin: 
Euthyrox ide i na pola

Ali istina, svaka od nas drugačije reagira.

----------


## mari mar

Cure trebala bih vaš savjet može li mi netko preporučiti kliniku ili dr. kod kojeg da krenem dalje...kad mi u kbo dosadi čekanje i neg. rezultati..... :Sad:  Mislila sam kod dr. Lučingera.......ali još nisam odlučila...

----------


## santana

Ja sam ti uvijek za Lučingera,ali to ćeš normalno odlučiti sama.
Puno Slavonaca ide kod njega,zadovoljni su..
Za njega sam čula puno prije nego što sam znala kako će mi trebati MPO,o njegovim odličnim rezultatima,ljudskosti,vedrini,savršenom pamćenju...sve mi je to bilo zanimljivo i on je bio moj odabir.

----------


## Francesca

> Evo mi smo u dogovoru s dr.L. dogovorili da idemo smanjiti taj TSH prije sljedećeg postupka, tako da draga ide kod endokrinologa u ponedjeljak na uzv štitnjače i po recept za Euthyrox 25. Možda na kraju ni nije problem u tome, ali bolje da smo mirni glede toga.


I jos ga nazicajte heparin i pokrili ste sva problematicna podrucja  :Wink:

----------


## M@tt

> I jos ga nazicajte heparin i pokrili ste sva problematicna podrucja


He he, da... Heparin se daje nakon transfera ako se ne varam? A čuj dosta smo se namučili i za taj Euthyrox tak da ne znam sad za Heparin, ali mogli bi da.... Bacila si bubu u uho opet.  :Wink:

----------


## Francesca

> He he, da... Heparin se daje nakon transfera ako se ne varam? A čuj dosta smo se namučili i za taj Euthyrox tak da ne znam sad za Heparin, ali mogli bi da.... Bacila si bubu u uho opet.


:D
A probaj, nemas kaj izgubit, recite mu da bi htjeli se osigurat sa svih strana
Jedino vam ga nece moc dat na recept nego cete morat kupovat

----------


## thinkpink

> Vrci 25 mg je najmanja moguća doza euthiroxa, meni je TSH isto bio oko 3,5 ali FT4 na donjoj granici i recimo 50 mg mi nije bilo dosta da se unormali sad pije 75 mg i recimo da je tek sad OK. Rekla bih da je svaki organizam priča za sebe


nigdje se ne spominje a možda neki znaju, a neki ne znaju. doza euthyroxa se mora prilagoditi pojedinom pacijentu i po težini tijela i po vrsti aktivnosti koju ta osoba dnevno obavlja. ovo je vrlo često zanemareno. naravno da nije svejedno da li osoba ima 55 kg ili 155 kg, da li cijeli dan sjedi ili se bavi napornim fizičkim aktivnostima. eto, mom bratu su tek prije neki dan/nakon puno godina uzimanja/ konačno pogodili dozu uzimajući u obzir sve parametre.

----------


## M@tt

> :D
> A probaj, nemas kaj izgubit, recite mu da bi htjeli se osigurat sa svih strana
> Jedino vam ga nece moc dat na recept nego cete morat kupovat


A budemo onda.  :Smile:  A kolko košta?

----------


## M@tt

> nigdje se ne spominje a možda neki znaju, a neki ne znaju. doza euthyroxa se mora prilagoditi pojedinom pacijentu i po težini tijela i po vrsti aktivnosti koju ta osoba dnevno obavlja. ovo je vrlo često zanemareno. naravno da nije svejedno da li osoba ima 55 kg ili 155 kg, da li cijeli dan sjedi ili se bavi napornim fizičkim aktivnostima. eto, mom bratu su tek prije neki dan/nakon puno godina uzimanja/ konačno pogodili dozu uzimajući u obzir sve parametre.


Aha... A ide draga sutra kod endokrinologa pa če onda on/ona najbolje procijeniti koju dozu če trebati moja draga...

----------


## Francesca

> A budemo onda.  A kolko košta?


20 ampula od 0,2 oko 400 kn

----------


## MAJA14

> Cure trebala bih vaš savjet može li mi netko preporučiti kliniku ili dr. kod kojeg da krenem dalje...kad mi u kbo dosadi čekanje i neg. rezultati..... Mislila sam kod dr. Lučingera.......ali još nisam odlučila...


Ja bi ti bez razmišljanja toplo preporučila dr.Lučingera jer on osim što je izvrstan liječnik i veliki je čovjek...dugo godina sam njegov pacijent još od VV i on još uvijek kao i ja vjeruje u moju trudnoću i ne  odustajemo...a Osijek je posebna priča i naravno sretno gdje god  :Smile:

----------


## pongo

ovo je prvi puta da imam potrebu na forumu reci ono sta sam ja prošla pa možda i nekome pomogne.
naime prije 3-4god.imala sam 2 vanmaternicne trudnoce.kada mi se prvi puta to desilo zapravo nisam bila niti svijesna problema.u razlici niti godinu dana dogodilo mi se opet.s obzirom sta sam prošla prvi puta bilo mi je uzasno jer sam znala sta me ceka.nakon godine dana isla sam na kontrolu u Split i dogovor s doktoricom sta dalje.Zamolila sam ju da mi preporuci kao sta bi i sebi.No međutim ona mi je rekla da neka probam i treci puta prirodnim putem(a lude žene,sigurna sam da bi i ona tako za sebe rekla.....).Tada smo muž i ja odlucili otici u privatnika u Split(dr Poljak)ggdje mi je on rekao da nemamo sta tu puno misliti i da neka budem svijesna da sam mogla ostat bez života oba puta s obzirom da sam s otoka i da treba vremena da se dode do bolnice.Odlucili smo prepustiti se u ruke ovom doktoru i probati.Tansver sam imala u ponedjeljak i sada cekam još 7dana za test putem krvi da vidimo rezultate.Iskreno mislim da ipak više cekam prvi ultrazvuk da mi kaze da je sve ok. :Very Happy:

----------


## luna1

molim vas, koja je priča s heparinom, nisam u toku, ako ideš privatno na postupak, znam da oni ne prepisuju heparin, u tom slučaju ko to propisuje. To me buni jer neke cure idu na neke komisije, neke tvrde da se teško dolazi do njega.

----------


## maca papucarica

> ovo je prvi puta da imam potrebu na forumu reci ono sta sam ja prošla pa možda i nekome pomogne.
> naime prije 3-4god.imala sam 2 vanmaternicne trudnoce.kada mi se prvi puta to desilo zapravo nisam bila niti svijesna problema.u razlici niti godinu dana dogodilo mi se opet.s obzirom sta sam prošla prvi puta bilo mi je uzasno jer sam znala sta me ceka.nakon godine dana isla sam na kontrolu u Split i dogovor s doktoricom sta dalje.Zamolila sam ju da mi preporuci kao sta bi i sebi.No međutim ona mi je rekla da neka probam i treci puta prirodnim putem(a lude žene,sigurna sam da bi i ona tako za sebe rekla.....).Tada smo muž i ja odlucili otici u privatnika u Split(dr Poljak)ggdje mi je on rekao da nemamo sta tu puno misliti i da neka budem svijesna da sam mogla ostat bez života oba puta s obzirom da sam s otoka i da treba vremena da se dode do bolnice.Odlucili smo prepustiti se u ruke ovom doktoru i probati.Tansver sam imala u ponedjeljak i sada cekam još 7dana za test putem krvi da vidimo rezultate.Iskreno mislim da ipak više cekam prvi ultrazvuk da mi kaze da je sve ok.


*Pongo*, javi se na temu potpomognuta u Splitu, tamo su ti Citašice. ~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu za tjedan dana

----------


## inna28

> molim vas, koja je priča s heparinom, nisam u toku, ako ideš privatno na postupak, znam da oni ne prepisuju heparin, u tom slučaju ko to propisuje. To me buni jer neke cure idu na neke komisije, neke tvrde da se teško dolazi do njega.


Ja idem privatno na postupke.Idući postupak krećem s heparinima i dobit ću ih na recept.Nalaze sam odnijela transfuziologu.(možeš i internistu u svojoj bolnici).Tražila sam mišljenje i pregled i dobila ih.Sretno

----------


## luna1

hvala

----------


## M@tt

Evo bila draga kod endokrinologa danas i dobila recept za 25 mg Euthyrox-a. Rekao joj za dva-tri tjedna povećati dozu. Sad nade polažemo u to. Još kad bi mogli heparin rješit nekak...  :Razz:

----------


## 1977

> Evo bila draga kod endokrinologa danas i dobila recept za 25 mg Euthyrox-a. Rekao joj za dva-tri tjedna povećati dozu. Sad nade polažemo u to. Još kad bi mogli heparin rješit nekak...


Ja sam baš dobila najnormalnije uputnicu od doktorice opće prakse, svi nalazi se čekaju 3-4 tjedna, na uputnicama je bitno da piše oznaka Z31 i ideš u Petrovu 3 transfuzijski centar jer je pretraga dosta skupa u privatnom labu, oko 4000 su mi izračunale cure. 

Može pitanje svima, jel ima L frižidere za zamrzavanje jajnih stanica uopće? Nikako da dobijem konkretan odgovor....

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Ja sam baš dobila najnormalnije uputnicu od doktorice opće prakse, svi nalazi se čekaju 3-4 tjedna, na uputnicama je bitno da piše oznaka Z31 i ideš u Petrovu 3 transfuzijski centar jer je pretraga dosta skupa u privatnom labu, oko 4000 su mi izračunale cure. 
> 
> Može pitanje svima, jel ima L frižidere za zamrzavanje jajnih stanica uopće? Nikako da dobijem konkretan odgovor....


Možda ima ali ne zamrzava za sad.. :Sad:

----------


## santana

1977 kada planiraš postupak?MOŽDA do tada bude donešen novi Zakon i imaš mogućnost zamrzavanja embrija!

----------


## 1977

> 1977 kada planiraš postupak?MOŽDA do tada bude donešen novi Zakon i imaš mogućnost zamrzavanja embrija!


sutra imam kod L. termin. Počinjem za 15 dana s gonalima. Ne znam kaj napraviti.
Mislim da on ne bu odmah zamrzavao ni sa novim zakonom jer treba hrpu frižidera koliko pacijenata ima iskreno.
Nabavila sam i 2 inekcije Ketonala za punkciju ali sam u nedoumici teškoj.

----------


## santana

On zamrzava,ali to ne preporuča mislim na j s,opremu ima,nije od jučer, zna sve kako je to išlo na Vuku,a kad si sutra već kod njega pitaj ga sve što te zanima,bez ustručavanja,želiš i možeš sve saznati.
Drži se i ne boj se !

----------


## tikica78

zamrzava..

----------


## Hoću bebu

Od kad Luči zamrzava js?prvi glas...ja sam bila prije mjesec dana i rekao da to ne rade isto tako je rekao još dvijema curama.

----------


## BigBlue

nisam pacijentica dr. L, pa ne mogu tvrditi sa sigurnošću da ne smrzava js, to će ti puno bolje odgovoriti cure koje su kod njega, mada vidim da ima oprečnih odgovora.

međutim *1977*, ako i smrzava ono što bi trebala ustvari pitati je koju tehniku krioprezervacije jajnih stanica koristi. 
Za zamzavanje se koriste dvije tehnike, tzv. slow-freeze (sporo zamrzavanje) i vitrifikacija, koja je superiorna i daje neusporedivo bolje rezultate u odnosu na SF (mislim da je omjer 50/90 %).

----------


## frka

Lučinger ne zamrzava js, ali vjerujem da će zamrzavati embrije čim novi zakon stupi na snagu.

----------


## 1977

> Od kad Luči zamrzava js?prvi glas...ja sam bila prije mjesec dana i rekao da to ne rade isto tako je rekao još dvijema curama.


Meni je prije mjesec dana neodređeno rekao da je to njemu žao bacati, ali što može.....
U principu mu se ne da zamrzavati ili nema adekvatnu opremu....

----------


## Vrci

Jedno tehničko pitanje - kako najlakše naći L-ovu kliniku i kakva je situacija s parkingom?

----------


## Gabi25

Vrlo je jednostavno- ako znaš gdje je dom sportova ne možeš fulati.
Može se čak parkirati i na tom parkingu od doma sportova.
Sama klinika se nalazi točno preko puta onog hotela kod doma sportova (ne znam kako se točno hotel zove)
Klinika se nalazi u zgradi u kojoj je i Hrvatski rukometni savez, u prizemlju je kafić. 
Stvarno je jednostavno

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Meni je prije mjesec dana neodređeno rekao da je to njemu žao bacati, ali što može.....
> U principu mu se ne da zamrzavati ili nema adekvatnu opremu....


Ja sam ga bas sad zadnji postupak pitala i rekao je da ne mogu da čekaju novi zakon,ne znam šta bih  rekla i nada se da će se to sve uskoro promijeniti i da će svi imat prava na to :Smile:

----------


## adria13

i ja idem kod dr L. u postupak...ali imam osjećaj da se već počinje gubiti u toliko postupaka i puno ljudi...baš je bila užasna gužva
kad sam bila prije mj dana na prvim konzultacijama, rekao je da mi niti slučajno ne smije dati punu stimulaciju,i da ćemo probati s klomifenom, da bi me sad uvjeravao da bi on da ipak idemo na veliku stimulaciju  :Shock:  dva puta sam mu objašnjavala što mi je rekao na prvim konz.
mislim, nakon što me prepao sa hiperom, nema šanse da sad pristanem na to, bar za početak da vidimo

ovako sam dobila dojam da me hoće staviti na punu stimulaciju samo zato što je skuplja 

to mi se baš i nije svidjelo sve skupa, ali vidjet ćemo kako će dalje to ići

----------


## Jelena

adria13, ja definitivno ne pripadam fan clubu dr. L-a, ali svejedno ne vjerujem da ti hoće promijeniti terapiju zbog zarade. Ne prodaje ti on lijekove. Vjerojatnije mi je da zbog povoljnije klime misli oploditi veći broj stanica. Postoji izvjestan broj pacijentica koje na slabu stimulaciju ne reagiraju uopće, a na jaku dobiju veliki broj js uz moguću hiperstimulaciju.

S druge strane, s PCOS-om ja ne bih nikada išla kod nekoga tko ne zamrzava embrije. Ne js, nego baš embrije. Ne zamrzavanje ničega, kao što je kod dr. L bi mi bila poslijednja opcija. Nezamrzavanje je opcija samo za low respondere.

----------


## adria13

Jelena, znam da mi on ne prodaje ljekove, ali postupak sa punom stimulacijom je dosta skuplji od onoga sa blagom stim. Kažem, to mi je tako djelovalo, jer mi je on sam izričito predložio klomifen prvi put, a sad odjednom mijenja mišljenje. To mi je bilo čudno.
Za ovo šta ti predlažeš možemo jedino van, jel tako, ili čekati sad novi zakon, a ja više ne želim čekati jer me doktori zavlaže već godinu i pol, zato ćemo probati ovako pa šta bude. 

Uostalom još jedan razlog zašto mi nema smisla na punu stimulaciju, jer ako ja dobijem 20 stanica kako je dr rekao da bi mogla, šta ću s njima kad ih niti ne zamrzava.. samo će ih većinu baciti i šta smo dobili??? I još nakon toga neću moći odmah u novi postupak.

----------


## Jelena

Vidim da vam ni spermiogram nije tragičan. Stvarno je šteta trošiti vrijeme kod nas. O joj, joj, koliko nam je Milinović nanio zla, a i inercija onih kojih se u trenutku donošenja Zakon nije ticao...

Sigurna sam da si o svemu promislila, da si skužila da se vani ne čeka na postupke, osim u MB, da postoji vjerojatno logističko-financijski razlog zašto ste ostali u Zagrebu na liječenju.

U svakom slučaju, ako postupak bude dobitni, sve ćete zaboraviti. Zato - sretno!

----------


## adria13

Je istina, hvala ti  :Smile: 
Postupak vani nisam niti uzimala u obzir jer nam je to trenutno neizvedivo zbog posla i financija, sve si dobro povezala. Vidjet ćemo sad šta će biti sa novim zakonom, ali jedina prednost koju sad vidim je zamrzavanje embrija...i baš me živo zanima kako će se privatnici sada snaći, da li udružiti ili šta, vidjet ćemo.

----------


## Francesca

> Jelena, znam da mi on ne prodaje ljekove, ali postupak sa punom stimulacijom je dosta skuplji od onoga sa blagom stim. Kažem, to mi je tako djelovalo, jer mi je on sam izričito predložio klomifen prvi put, a sad odjednom mijenja mišljenje. To mi je bilo čudno.
> Za ovo šta ti predlažeš možemo jedino van, jel tako, ili čekati sad novi zakon, a ja više ne želim čekati jer me doktori zavlaže već godinu i pol, zato ćemo probati ovako pa šta bude. 
> 
> Uostalom još jedan razlog zašto mi nema smisla na punu stimulaciju, jer ako ja dobijem 20 stanica kako je dr rekao da bi mogla, šta ću s njima kad ih niti ne zamrzava.. samo će ih većinu baciti i šta smo dobili??? I još nakon toga neću moći odmah u novi postupak.


Ja sam ti skolski primjer Pcos i dva puta sam dobila po 19 js, al mi to nis ne vrijedi kad su bile nekvalitetne i prvi put mi se oplodila jedna a drugi put tri

Kod L sam bila na spreju i dva gonala 7 dana i dobila 9 js - jako kvalitetnih

Tak da ce on paziti na tebe da ne dobis puno js jer nema bas od njih uglavnom koristi

----------


## adria13

> Ja sam ti skolski primjer Pcos i dva puta sam dobila po 19 js, al mi to nis ne vrijedi kad su bile nekvalitetne i prvi put mi se oplodila jedna a drugi put tri
> 
> Kod L sam bila na spreju i dva gonala 7 dana i dobila 9 js - jako kvalitetnih
> 
> Tak da ce on paziti na tebe da ne dobis puno js jer nema bas od njih uglavnom koristi


Nadam se da hoće, tako sam ga i shvatila, osim sad, neki dan kad je rekao da bi me stavio na punu stimulaciju, pa me to malo zabrinulo, ali dobro, 
ja sam ga zato podsjetila na njegove riječi: da mi niti slučajno ne smije dati jaku stimulaciju 

a jesu te kad stavljali na klomifen?

----------


## Francesca

> Nadam se da hoće, tako sam ga i shvatila, osim sad, neki dan kad je rekao da bi me stavio na punu stimulaciju, pa me to malo zabrinulo, ali dobro, 
> ja sam ga zato podsjetila na njegove riječi: da mi niti slučajno ne smije dati jaku stimulaciju 
> 
> a jesu te kad stavljali na klomifen?


Da, postupak prije ovog: dobila dva folikula i 1 embrij, a i kad sam tek krenula u mpo pricu sam bila tri mjeseca na klomifenima na ciljanim - svaki put jedan folikul
Ocito na njih bas ne reagiram a pila sa, i po jedan i po dva i svakako

----------


## M@tt

Šok za šokom što se nas tiče... mislim znali smo da je AMH niski s obzirom da je prvi put nakon 24 gonala draga dobila 5 stanica ali bas da ce rezultat biti mizernih 3,3 (smanjena plodnost pise na nalazu) nismo ocekivali. A počeli smo kao idiopati... eto...

----------


## BigBlue

cure su ti dobro odgovorile na pdf smanjena ovarijska...

mislim da vam sad više nije opcija odlaziti u (polu)stimulirane dok se ne promijeni zakon i dozvoli zamrzavanje embrija. možda da vrtite prirodnjake u međuvremenu, s nadom da je promjena na pomolu

----------


## M@tt

> cure su ti dobro odgovorile na pdf smanjena ovarijska...
> 
> mislim da vam sad više nije opcija odlaziti u (polu)stimulirane dok se ne promijeni zakon i dozvoli zamrzavanje embrija. možda da vrtite prirodnjake u međuvremenu, s nadom da je promjena na pomolu


Imamo dogovoreni polustimulirani sad još jedan početkom 5-og mjeseca ali to samo zato jer ako taj ne daj Bože ne uspije, nečemo biti u mogućnosti ić u postupak skroz tamo negdje do rujna. Ja odlazim radit u inozemstvo i vračam se svaka 3 mjeseca doma, tako da čemo morati tempirati postupak onda kad se vratim, a do onda če već i promjeniti zakon i napuniti banke... Nadam se.....

----------


## BigBlue

> a do onda če već i promjeniti zakon i napuniti banke... Nadam se.....


banke? ne razumijem, pa zar vi idete u donaciju?

*osim toga, nikakve se banke neće puniti besplatnim i ne-anonimnim doniranjem*

----------


## mare41

mislim da se m@tt samo nespretno izrazio, ali ako pohranis svoj uzorak za zamrzavanje ni ne moras biti tu za postupak

----------


## M@tt

> mislim da se m@tt samo nespretno izrazio, ali ako pohranis svoj uzorak za zamrzavanje ni ne moras biti tu za postupak


Da da, baš to sam mislio što mare kaže...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Charlie

Uzorak se moze pohraniti i po trenutnom zakonu provjereno

----------


## anaši1507

> Uzorak se moze pohraniti i po trenutnom zakonu provjereno



Istina!!! i mi smo naš uzorak pohranili  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Mi uvijek zamrzavamo. Tako je najspretnije zbog posla.

----------


## M@tt

Nisam to znao. Hvala. A jel luči to radi?

----------


## Charlie

Radi iako njegova biologica kaze da je uspjeh nesto bolji sa svjezim (dok recimo u Mb tvrde da je potpuno isto).

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cure ne znam gdje drugdje da pitam pa ću ovdje.
Zanimaju me vaša iskustva.
Dakle, imala sam M 23.02. i taj ciklus sam bila u stimuliranom IVF-u.
Sljedeća M je stigla sa 3-4 dana zakašnjenja (očekivano nakon utrića)..
E sad, mene zanima da li da i sljedeću M očekujem sa zakašnjenjem ili bi mogla doći na vrijeme (imam uredne cikluse otkad znam za sebe)?

Sorry na gnjavaži, ali dogovaram polustimulirani pa pokušavam iskombinirati godišnji jer mi je frka zbog posla...

----------


## Gabi25

Bubimitka mislim da je to vrlo individualno.
Meni prva menga poslije stimuliranog uvijek kasni, ovaj put sam ju čekala 42 dana (inače ciklusi 29 dana) a sljedeća je došla normalno.
I meni su ciklusi uvijek uredni pa mi stimulirani to malo svaki puta unerede :Grin:

----------


## 1977

> Cure ne znam gdje drugdje da pitam pa ću ovdje.
> Zanimaju me vaša iskustva.
> Dakle, imala sam M 23.02. i taj ciklus sam bila u stimuliranom IVF-u.
> Sljedeća M je stigla sa 3-4 dana zakašnjenja (očekivano nakon utrića)..
> E sad, mene zanima da li da i sljedeću M očekujem sa zakašnjenjem ili bi mogla doći na vrijeme (imam uredne cikluse otkad znam za sebe)?
> 
> Sorry na gnjavaži, ali dogovaram polustimulirani pa pokušavam iskombinirati godišnji jer mi je frka zbog posla...


I ja oduvijek uredno, ali nakon postupka obavezno anovulatorni ciklus, samo jedan i onda zbog njega sljedeći mjesec dođe tek za oko 37 dana umjesto 28. To je ako si osjetljiviji na doze lijekova, a netko procuri prije bete normalno.

----------


## linalena

U sada zadnjem ja procurila prije bete, ali to ne mogu reći koji dc jer sam bila u dugom postupku, punkcija mi je bilo negdje 28dc a M valjda 42dc tak nekak.
I eto i ovaj put mi ipak nakon stimulacije kasni, ni (.)(.) ne reagiraju kao inače, jedino me glava rastura

Dakle nema pravila, niti mi ne raegiramo isto kroz postupke
a opet si govorim sve je to uredu i glavno da hormoni rade, možda i malo naopako ali rade

sretno svima curkama i momcima

----------


## tikica78

uh m@tt sad vidim za nalaze tvoje drage.. jako mi je žao.. ali dobro je u svemu tome da ste ipak na pravom putu , mpo putu na koji morate nažalost.. vidimo se u svibnju :Love:

----------


## vedre

*Spodoba* isprazni inbox

----------


## Vrci

L ne trazi da se prije postupka rade brisevi?
To mi nije na popisu stvari za obaviti

a ni ginicka mi ih nikad nije spominjala,i sad se dvoumim...

----------


## tikica78

vrci napravi ih.. nije ni meni tražio , zapravo imala sam neke stare i sad kad sam izgubila bebe ne znamo jesam imala neku bakteriju ili sam je unijela utrićima..a li to je razlog mog spontanog tak da svakako napravi i odnesi mu, jer ako imaš nešto da ti da kuru antibiotika.

----------


## M@tt

> uh m@tt sad vidim za nalaze tvoje drage.. jako mi je žao.. ali dobro je u svemu tome da ste ipak na pravom putu , mpo putu na koji morate nažalost.. vidimo se u svibnju


A da draga, eto. Sokirali se jucer.  :Sad:  Mislim znali smo da je mali AMH, ali bas da ce biti tako mizeran, to nismo ocekivali... 

Samo mi je zao sto luci ne trazi nikakve pretrage dodatne pa sve moramo sami onda.  :Sad:  mislim on je sigurno znao da je AMH mali s obzirom na reakciju pune stimulacije, samo nas nije htio zamarati time... Ali barem eto znamo na cemu smo. 

U utorak ide draga jos na sve dodatne pretrage u Vinogradsku jer joj je soc. gin napisao konacno sve pretrage sto u biti vec dugo zelimo: koagulogram, antitrombin, PC, PS, F II, PAI, ACLA, LAC, faktor V leiden, faktor II MTHFR, MTHFR 667 c, MTHFR 1298. Dakle cijeli niz pretraga, potrebnih i nepotrebnih za koji ce nalazi vjerojatno biti nakon sto vec krenemo u polustimulirani u svibnju, ali nema veze....

----------


## tikica78

sigurno je znao , ja ne znam ali on je meni rekao kad sam bila na prvom uzv kod njega da imam super AMH.. a isto tako je i mojoj frendici rekao da ima nizak..
dobro će vam u svakom slučaju doći svi ti nalazi, a u svibnju ionako neće biti novog zakona tak da meni je on rekao da idemo u polustim. ako ne bude novi zakon 
ili da čekam .. a ja ne mogu čekati i ovo mi je čekanje predugo!

----------


## Vrci

Joj ne znam, najradije bih na taj prvi postupak bez briseva...već mi sad dosta tog čekanja. MM ima uredne nalaze, nema bakterija, pa se kao tješimo. Iako znam da ništa ne znači.
Možda odem na prvi ovako, a onda za drugi ako bude napravim briseve. Već sam luda. Ili ih možda napravim privatno, a ne preko svoje ginićke...

Mene je recimo L pitao za štitnjaču jel sam prekontrolirala, znači obraća pažnju

----------


## tikica78

ma ja vjerujem da on zna najbolje šta kome treba..
ali na briseve se ne čeka dugo mislim da je tjedan dana najviše..
a kad krećeš u postupak?

----------


## Vrci

Ma kod moje ginićke se duuugo čeka na termin, po mjesec dana...

Meni je danas 6dc, htjela bih probati dobiti uputnice za to što trebam, pa možda stignemo i do menge sve obaviti. Ako ne, onda s krajem 5.mjeseca idemo
Ali ja sam na duphastonima, pa si mogu eventualno mengu i malo pomaknuti na kasnije :D

----------


## tikica78

pa ako možeš odi privatno, to nije jako skupo a brzo je gotovo. a i imaš još puno vremena..

----------


## Vrci

Probat ću zamoliti ginićku da me za briseve ugura prije 25.4., možda mi se smiluje zbog postupka  :Saint: 
Pa ne bih joj uzela puno vremena :D

----------


## frka

prvo da kažem - brisevi privatno i nisu tako jeftini - oko 1000kn. i svakako bih preporučila da se naprave prije postupka - uvijek postoji opasnost da se punkcijom bakterija prenese na jajnik... rijetko, ali i to se dešava...

matt, 5 js na 24 gonala i nije tako slaba reakcija. a s niskim AMH to je odlična reakcija! ne bedirajte se - na dobrom ste putu  :Wink: 




> vrci napravi ih.. nije ni meni tražio , zapravo imala sam neke stare i sad kad sam izgubila bebe ne znamo jesam imala neku bakteriju ili sam je unijela utrićima..a li to je razlog mog spontanog tak da svakako napravi i odnesi mu, jer ako imaš nešto da ti da kuru antibiotika.


tikica, nije mi jasno - kažeš da ne znaš jesi li imala bakteriju, a da je to razlog spontanog. jesi li napravila briseve poslije spontanog? vrlo, vrlo je rijetko da bakterija uzrokuje spontani tako rano. ako je u pitanju missed ab kako ti stoji u potpisu, vjerovatnije je da je se tu radilo o kromosomskoj grešci ili nečem drugom, ne o bakterijama. većina je bakterija opasna za kasniji tijek trudnoće jer mogu uzrokovati otvaranje, pucanje plodovih ovoja ili sepsu pri porodu, ali kod tako ranog gubitka trudnoće teško da se radi o bakterijama (eventualno o klamidiji). 
s obzirom na to da se kod tebe radi o sekundarnom sterilitetu, jesi li čekirala štitnjaču i prolaktin koji mogu napraviti zbrku u organizmu, onemogućavati začeće, kao i uzrokovati spontani?

----------


## Francesca

Luci uvijek prije postupka da kuru antibiotika i zeni i muzu, i zeni aginalete
Al ja bi svejedno napravila briseve
Jednom godisnje a njih imate pravo, samo stisnite socijalca

----------


## Francesca

> A da draga, eto. Sokirali se jucer.  Mislim znali smo da je mali AMH, ali bas da ce biti tako mizeran, to nismo ocekivali... 
> 
> Samo mi je zao sto luci ne trazi nikakve pretrage dodatne pa sve moramo sami onda.  mislim on je sigurno znao da je AMH mali s obzirom na reakciju pune stimulacije, samo nas nije htio zamarati time... Ali barem eto znamo na cemu smo. 
> 
> U utorak ide draga jos na sve dodatne pretrage u Vinogradsku jer joj je soc. gin napisao konacno sve pretrage sto u biti vec dugo zelimo: koagulogram, antitrombin, PC, PS, F II, PAI, ACLA, LAC, faktor V leiden, faktor II MTHFR, MTHFR 667 c, MTHFR 1298. Dakle cijeli niz pretraga, potrebnih i nepotrebnih za koji ce nalazi vjerojatno biti nakon sto vec krenemo u polustimulirani u svibnju, ali nema veze....


Matt super vam je ovo sve napisao  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Fran, a znas zasto?? Jer se rasplakala ko kisna godina kod njega jucer kad je saznala za AMH. Vjerujem da joj nebi nista napisao inace. Frajer je valjda bio zbunjen i nije znao sta da napravi pa je poceo pisati sve moguce pretrage.  :Smile:

----------


## adria13

> Luci uvijek prije postupka da kuru antibiotika i zeni i muzu, i zeni aginalete


Jesi sigurna? jer nama nije ništa dao, niti spominjao, a idem u postupak za nekih 10 dana

Sva sreća pa sam radila briseve krajem 1.mj i ok su, ali on me to nije pitao.

----------


## Vrci

Niti nama nije spominjao. Rekao je da se javim sve s popisa obavimo, pa ćemo vidjeti jel bude trebalo izazvat mengu (al sam ionako na duphastonima) i krećemo...

----------


## M@tt

Cure sto posto daje luci antibiotike prije postupka za bakterije. Nama je dao. I meni i mojoj dragoj...

----------


## santana

Koliko se sijećam,davao ih je kada se dodje 3.dc na pregled.

----------


## Vrci

Ma napravit ću briseve... jel za njih bitno koji je dio ciklusa?

----------


## frka

znam da daje antibiotike, al nisu sve bakterije osjetljive na sve antibiotike... ja sam se gadno opekla s tim stvarima pa pušem i na hladno i dobro znam što je sve moguće...

----------


## Francesca

> Fran, a znas zasto?? Jer se rasplakala ko kisna godina kod njega jucer kad je saznala za AMH. Vjerujem da joj nebi nista napisao inace. Frajer je valjda bio zbunjen i nije znao sta da napravi pa je poceo pisati sve moguce pretrage.


Eto vidis sto malo suza napravi  :Wink: 




> Jesi sigurna? jer nama nije ništa dao, niti spominjao, a idem u postupak za nekih 10 dana
> 
> Sva sreća pa sam radila briseve krajem 1.mj i ok su, ali on me to nije pitao.


Bila sam u petom mj i u 9 u postupku i dao nam je




> Ma napravit ću briseve... jel za njih bitno koji je dio ciklusa?


Nije bitno




> znam da daje antibiotike, al nisu sve bakterije osjetljive na sve antibiotike... ja sam se gadno opekla s tim stvarima pa pušem i na hladno i dobro znam što je sve moguće...


Naravno, i ja preporucam napravit briseve

----------


## adria13

> Koliko se sijećam,davao ih je kada se dodje 3.dc na pregled.


onda mi ih još stigne dati kad dodjem na pregled  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Inače, znam da sam negdje tu čitala priče oko računa kod L-a. Ja sam danas uredno dobila račun za konzultacije...

Nadam se da bude nekog u postupku u svibnju (krajem) kad i ja dođem na red  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Mi nismo nikakve antibiotike dobili (a brisevi su mi bili stari par mjeseci). Ocito nije pravilo...
Inace, mislim da se brisevi mogu uzeti privatno pa uzorak nositi na analizu na uputnicu u rockfellerovu ako se ne varam. Nudili su mi to u Viliju ali kako imam privatno zdravstveno koje pokriva briseve nije mi se dalo kemijati. Inace ako je sve privatno stvarno kosta oko 1000 kuna. Ali samo uzimanje briseva ne bi smjelo biti preskupo, to je za cas gotovo. Treba se raspitati.

----------


## Inesz

samo uzimanje briseva košta 50-100 kn, ili ako je u sklopu gin pregleda onda se i ne naplati posebno

----------


## bubiloo

Da li ima netko tko je bio u postupku u Poliklinici Beta Plus ???
Ako ima bila bih jako zahvalna da se javi i napiše dojmove.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Brisevi u Suncu preko uputnice dodju 180 kn...oni uzmu uzorak i šalju ga a onda za 5 dana osobno pokupit u mirogojskoj..a ako nemaš uputnicu mogu biti i do 1000 kn ovisi ako nešto nađu i šta.eto ako nekoga zanima ja sam radila prije 3 dana.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Koliko se ja sjećam, daje antibiotike samo u full stimulaciji. Za polustimulirane postupke ne daje antibiotike niti vaginalete.
Neka me netko ispravi ako sam u krivu.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Mi nismo nikakve antibiotike dobili (a brisevi su mi bili stari par mjeseci). Ocito nije pravilo...
> Inace, mislim da se brisevi mogu uzeti privatno pa uzorak nositi na analizu na uputnicu u rockfellerovu ako se ne varam. Nudili su mi to u Viliju ali kako imam privatno zdravstveno koje pokriva briseve nije mi se dalo kemijati. Inace ako je sve privatno stvarno kosta oko 1000 kuna. Ali samo uzimanje briseva ne bi smjelo biti preskupo, to je za cas gotovo. Treba se raspitati.


Uzimanje briseva u Viliju je 50 kn. Sa uputnicom od soc.ginekologa se nosi u Rockfellerovu.

----------


## Vrci

E dok sam u blizini svekrve koju mogu pitati... sto mi najbolje uzet za prezivit punkciju? Ona mozda moze nabaviti "droge " :D (med.sestra,pa ono...)

----------


## inna28

Drage moje rodice,sretan vam Uskrs!

----------


## Charlie

Vrci ja bi si obicno uzela Ketonal i Normabel oko sat vremena prije. Malo pomogne...

----------


## Darkica

Drage moje,
u utorak, 03. travnja u 13:24 rođena je naša proljetna vila imenom Marta. Cura nam je duga 52 cm i teška 2930 gr.Riječ je o porodu u vodi. Otišla sam u bolnicu u ponedjeljak oko 23:30, ostavili su me na odjelu i ujutro oko 7:30 poslali u rađaonicu. Budući da mi je međica bila dosta čvrsta, morali su mi napraviti episiotiomiju...tako da se sada slabije krećem zbog šavova...ali, muž pomaže, kao i mama...a cura nam raste iz dana u dan...Uglavnom, nema sreće veće od ove!

P.S. To je mala Lučingerica!

----------


## santana

Čestitke!Predivno!Uživajte!Najljepše želje!
Mami brz oporavak.

----------


## tikica78

Drakice suze su mi u očima! čestitam draga! predivno, uživaj u svojoj princezici.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Francesca

Darkice cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## dreamgirl

*Darkica* cestitam od srca i zelim brz oporavak. Sigurna sam da nema vece srece od prvog zagrljaja malene bebice  :Very Happy:

----------


## 1977

> Luci uvijek prije postupka da kuru antibiotika i zeni i muzu, i zeni aginalete
> Al ja bi svejedno napravila briseve
> Jednom godisnje a njih imate pravo, samo stisnite socijalca



Napravila sam krvne pretrage na trombofiliju kao i ti nakon 2 pokušaja kod P. i ispada mi:

MTHFR( C677 T) :heterozigot
PAI-1 :              heterozigot 4G/5G

Za to se trebaju dobivati heparinske inekcije pretpostavljam.....koje vrijednosti su kod tebe bile sporne da si kod L. dobijala?

P.S. sorry na gnjavaži

----------


## kiarad

Darkic, cestitam. sretno...

----------


## Vrci

Čestitam na maloj Lučingerici  :Very Happy:

----------


## mari mar

> Drage moje,
> u utorak, 03. travnja u 13:24 rođena je naša proljetna vila imenom Marta. Cura nam je duga 52 cm i teška 2930 gr.Riječ je o porodu u vodi. Otišla sam u bolnicu u ponedjeljak oko 23:30, ostavili su me na odjelu i ujutro oko 7:30 poslali u rađaonicu. Budući da mi je međica bila dosta čvrsta, morali su mi napraviti episiotiomiju...tako da se sada slabije krećem zbog šavova...ali, muž pomaže, kao i mama...a cura nam raste iz dana u dan...Uglavnom, nema sreće veće od ove!
> 
> P.S. To je mala Lučingerica!


Čestike od srca.......  :Sing:  :Sing:  :Sing:   i brz oporavak želim....

----------


## inna28

Darkice,čestitam od srca!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jesen82

Darkice čestitam!!! i kod mene jedna mala L-ova :Smile: )

----------


## Bubimitka81

Darkice divnoooooo  :Smile: 
Čestitam!!

----------


## Darkica

Hvala svima na čestitkama! Da i svakoj od vas uskoro bude kao i meni!  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## ivana101

Darkice čestitam!!!!!!

----------


## spodoba

prijavljujem trecu pravilnno duplajucu bet od 330! to ce biti mala lučica..  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## BigBlue

bravo spodoba, čestitam! sad čekamo uzv i  :Heart: 

(stvarno s obzirom na prirodnjak, možeš komotno uplatiti i loto; kad krene....  :Grin: )

----------


## Darkica

Bravo,spodoba!

----------


## tikica78

spodoba predivna vijest! baš sam sretna zbog tebe! :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

spodoba, čestitam!!!!!!!

----------


## M@tt

I ovdje se pridružujem čestitkama spodoba.  :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

Spodoba bravo  :Klap:

----------


## Sonja29

spodoba čestitam!

----------


## sanda1977

pitanje-da li se tko lijeći u klinici Škvorc?!
tamo gdje rade biolozi Tatjana i Alfred Kniewald?
zanima me iskustava,statistike....rezultati i naravno koliko para....
ja baš ne reagiram na stimulaciju zbog AMH,ali dobro reagiram na prirodnjak....klomifeni...
hvala na odgovorima...

----------


## Vrci

Mi smo razmišljali o Škvorcu, ali budući da su svi nahvalili samo biologe, ali ne i doktora (kao da nije baš među najboljima, barem po rezultatima) odustali smo  :Unsure: 

Ja sam možda čula 2-3 para da su bili tamo. Za jedan znam da prvi postupak nije uspio, i sad čekaju drugi

----------


## sanda1977

> Mi smo razmišljali o Škvorcu, ali budući da su svi nahvalili samo biologe, ali ne i doktora (kao da nije baš među najboljima, barem po rezultatima) odustali smo 
> 
> Ja sam možda čula 2-3 para da su bili tamo. Za jedan znam da prvi postupak nije uspio, i sad čekaju drugi


hm....ma meni i igraju biolozi veliku ulogu....malo js imam pa mi je to presudno....tako da mi dr i ne igra veliku ulogu-ne može me baš spetljat....
hvala ti puno...pa ako ima još netko to ide ili je išao u kliniku Škvorc....neka piše svoje iskustva.... :Love:

----------


## kiarad

> hm....ma meni i igraju biolozi veliku ulogu....malo js imam pa mi je to presudno....tako da mi dr i ne igra veliku ulogu-ne može me baš spetljat....
> hvala ti puno...pa ako ima još netko to ide ili je išao u kliniku Škvorc....neka piše svoje iskustva....


draga ja sam isla, cijelu 2010. godinu i mislila sam kao i ti, biolozi su bitni ali nije bas to tako.pogotovo kada ti on ne vidi polipe koji vrse ulogu spirale, pa izgubis po 6 mjeseci, ili kada ti radi inesminaciju nakon ovulacije. sve to mi je mogao raditi jer nisam imala pojma, osobno nemam nista protiv dr. jako je dobar i klinika je super, ali on je ginekolog primarno a ovo je doslo samo po sebi. ako te konkretno jos sta zanima posalji mi pp.

----------


## Vrci

E to sam i ja čula, iskustvo onih koje znam - išli su samo s klomifenima, i zakasnili sa štopericom, tako da nije bilo što za oploditi  :Sad:

----------


## spodoba

hvala svima  :Heart: , sad me pere paranoja do UZ koji je u ponedjeljak..ufff




> bravo spodoba, čestitam! sad čekamo uzv i 
> 
> (stvarno s obzirom na prirodnjak, možeš komotno uplatiti i loto; kad krene.... )


da pojasnim prirodnjak - pocela sam polustmulirani kod L. dakle 2tbl klomifena i 3x2mg estrofema za endometrij. naruci me pet dana kasnije jer je citava akcija ispala iznenada zbog promjene posla i nisam mogla doci na 3dc.
ajd rekoh, cini mi se da je pet dana bez pregleda ipak puno, pa sam 4. dana stimulacije ipak ovdje otisla u jednu MPO ordinaciju da vide kakvo je stanje. tamo doc vidi endometrij od 7.5, jedan 'folikel' od 21x17mm, na desnoj strani jedan od 10m (haha, to je sasvim normalno za 6dc). zenska je drzala taj od 21mm za zreo folikel jer mi je E2 bio na 263 - no to je bilo zbog estrofema, no ona je polazila od toga da je najveci dio E2 od folikla. houyesnou. predlozi mi usput mini ivf kod njih, sto sam naravno odbila.
proslijedim L kakve su vrijednosti i dogovorimo se da prekinemo stimulaciju jer nema smisla obzirom na dobiveno.
ajd rekoh 6dc je, u ocekivanju rane ovulacije i nije kasno poceti s mojim omiljenim agnus castusom (vitex-pms free). no rana ovulacija se nije desila..pratila sam ciklus s LH trakama i bazalnom. tko nazovem L (jer smo tako i tako isli u HR) da on mene ipak pogleda pa da napravimo mini ICSI ako ima potencijala. kad me covjek pogledao, uhvatio se za glavu. jos mi je bilo cudno kako zenska radi UZ, kao obicni gyn - nije vrtila da bi pogledala citav jajnik. uglavnom, ispod tog 'folikla' su bila jos dva folikla...L je samo rekla - joj, da sam ja to gledao.
dao mi na 12dc jedan klomifen da mi LH ne skoci i piknula jedan gonal te stopericu te veceri. naravno da sam taj dan prestala i s agnus castusom. nakon transfera sam dobila bostere, kao i vecina vas.
ispada da toliko peha imam s njem. doktorima..pa cak mi ni obicni UZ nije napravljen kako treba..haha..a taj ista mi je pred mengu gledala antralce, pobrojala ih, a luciju sam rekla da mora da ih je i vise jer ona nije vrtila stap kao sto on i drugi to rade.
toliko o prirodnjaku  :Grin:

----------


## vedre

i ja sam isto tako razočarana u njemce.tek sad kad odvrtim film kužim da ta klinika u kojoj sam bila...da nisu imali pojma šta rade.bila sam tamo i kod 2 ginekologa a mm kod urologa-ma to je bilo bože sačuvaj.totalno razočarenje.a kako sam samo bila sritna kad smo krenili tamo.sve sam u glavi mislila.....ma to je njemačka,oni su profesionalci...ma oni imaju najnovije uređaje i sve najbolje.bla bla bla.tada je icsi kod njih bio  oko 4.000,00eura. a za punktirat 6-7 folikula sam dobila punu anesteziju.tada sam naravno mislila da to svi rade.al eto nekad bilo a sad se spominjalo.
spodoba navijam za ponediljak

----------


## Vrci

Curke, kako to ide kod L-a kad unaprijed ne znam koje lijekove i koliko ću trebati uzimati?
Rekao je da ću zbog PCOS-a ići polako, i da ćemo svaki dan na uzv vidjeti što dalje. Kako onda ide s lijekovima koje ću trebati?

----------


## M@tt

> Curke, kako to ide kod L-a kad unaprijed ne znam koje lijekove i koliko ću trebati uzimati?
> Rekao je da ću zbog PCOS-a ići polako, i da ćemo svaki dan na uzv vidjeti što dalje. Kako onda ide s lijekovima koje ću trebati?


Pa on če te pratiti iz dana u dan i reči ti što kupiti od ljekova. Tamo do njega ti je ljekarna pa češ sve to moći tamo odmah kupiti... Ne brini u dobrim rukama si... 

Sretno...

----------


## Vrci

Aha, znači ima ljekarna

Ma baš mi je palo na pamet... vjerujem ja njemu. 

Samo kao što sam pisala, vjerojatno će mi propasti ciklus jer ne možemo doći na red za pravno i psihološko savjetovanje  :Sad:

----------


## M@tt

> Aha, znači ima ljekarna
> 
> Ma baš mi je palo na pamet... vjerujem ja njemu. 
> 
> Samo kao što sam pisala, vjerojatno će mi propasti ciklus jer ne možemo doći na red za pravno i psihološko savjetovanje


Pa probaj se ugurati negdje, mi smo to jako brzo obavili tu kod nas....

----------


## Vrci

Ne znam gdje...

Vi niste u ZG, ako dobro pamtim...

----------


## M@tt

> Ne znam gdje...
> 
> Vi niste u ZG, ako dobro pamtim...


Ne nismo.... Ne bih znao za Zagreb gdje bi ti to bilo najbrže za obavit nažalost...

----------


## maca papucarica

*Vrci* tu ti je link za psiholosko savjetovanje http://forum.roda.hr/threads/70962-Obavijest-besplatno-i-jednostavno-psiholo%C5%A1ko-savjetovanje-izra%C5%BEen-stav-iholog

----------


## kiarad

> Aha, znači ima ljekarna
> 
> Ma baš mi je palo na pamet... vjerujem ja njemu. 
> 
> Samo kao što sam pisala, vjerojatno će mi propasti ciklus jer ne možemo doći na red za pravno i psihološko savjetovanje


ima ljekarna i nemoj slucajno ici traziti di je jefitnije, jer je tamo najjeftinije. ja sam gubila dane da nadem di je jeftinije, samo sam se nahodala. pa daj se negdje ugurajte, ima to skoro svaki tjedan u nekoj od bolnica, ne znam di zivite.ima u polikliniki skvor privatno...

----------


## spodoba

@Vrci
ja sam isto na brzaka trebala obaviti to psiholosko savjetovanje i da se nisam drugacije snasla bi isti dan dobila termin u onom novomed centru..mislim da je to na radnickoj cesti..to je ona cesta kad se iz gorice odmah na ulazu u grad na semaforu skrene lijevo..ta cesta se na kraju racva s dubrovackom avenijom. a taj centar je nakon tog semafora ca. 1km udaljen i nalazi se sa desne strane.
kostalo bi 150kn. 
mozda netko ima kakav telefon?

----------


## Vrci

Novamed centar me nekako povezuje s Betaplus klinikom. Njih smo zvali, kažu da nemaju više savjetovanje

Za Škvorca nisam znala da to ima, a to nam je zapravo najbliže...

----------


## Kadauna

> Aha, znači ima ljekarna
> 
> Ma baš mi je palo na pamet... vjerujem ja njemu. 
> 
> Samo kao što sam pisala, vjerojatno će mi propasti ciklus jer ne možemo doći na red za pravno i psihološko savjetovanje


*Vrci*, a gdje si to pokušala doći na red za pravno i psihološko savjetovanje? Gdje živite? To u Hrvatsko obavljaju obiteljski centri. Tako je to bar bilo, dugo već ne pratim taj dio ovog debilnog Milinovićevog zakona, pa to je bar nešto što samo mi u svijetu imamo, obavezno pravno i psihološko savjetovanje, provjereno i to je nešto što će nadam se otići uskoro u najcrnju MPO povijest. 
No do tade, evo ti link pa si malo pogledaj, nazovi, okreni telefoni i raspitaj se gdje bi mogla na savjetovanje u obiteljski centar: 
http://www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info...ursi&Itemid=63

pa pogledaj i ovdje sve lokacije obiteljskih centara u HR: 
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...3&source=embed

a evo i na ovom linku popis obiteljskih centara: 
http://www.sretneveze.com/brak/obiteljski-centri.html

SRETNO

----------


## Kadauna

Samo da javim i ovu priču, istinoljubac sam - zato i postam ovo: 

Evo, od jedne poznanice koju poznajem privatno ali nije na forumu čujem da je bila kod njega nedavno na konzultacijama i dugo su razgovarali o svemu općenito ali je na kraju ipak urađen uzv i pregled. On njoj ništa nije naplatio za to!

Još jednom bih htjela naglasiti da ovaj forum nije isključivo za hopsanje, vibranje, pozitivno razmišljanje, nego u prvom redu služi razmjeni iskustava - ma kakva god ona bila..... negativna ili pozitivna.

----------


## Kadauna

njega=Lučingera




> Samo da javim i ovu priču, istinoljubac sam - zato i postam ovo: 
> 
> Evo, od jedne poznanice koju poznajem privatno ali nije na forumu čujem  da je bila kod *Lučingera* nedavno na konzultacijama i dugo su razgovarali o  svemu općenito ali je na kraju ipak urađen uzv i pregled. On njoj ništa  nije naplatio za to!
> 
> Još jednom bih htjela naglasiti da ovaj forum nije isključivo za  hopsanje, vibranje, pozitivno razmišljanje, nego u prvom redu služi  razmjeni iskustava - ma kakva god ona bila..... negativna ili  pozitivna.

----------


## bubiloo

Vrci koliko sam ja upoznata svaki psiholog-privatnik koji ima licencu za rad ti može izdati takvu potvrdu.
Oni u svom pravilniku imaju sve upute šta treba pisati na toj potvrdi i kako ona izgleda.
To znam jer mi je mama psiholog i ima taj pravilnik jedino šta ona nema pečat od komore jer nije privatnik pa nemože izdati tu potvrdu.
Mi se spremamo za postupak za 6 mjesec i pribavili smo potvrdu od jedne udruge i nadam se da će biti u redu.
Malo prouči popis privatnih savjetovališta-ordinacija pa zvrcni da li ti mogu dati potvrdu.

U spomenutom Novamed centru se nalazi poliklinika Beta plus i nisam znala da se kod njih više nemože nabaviti ta potvrda jer koliko
se sječam na njihovim sam stranicama bila pročitala da oni osiguravaju kao ustanova potvrdu o psihološkom i pravnom savjetovanju kada se ide hod njih u postupak.
Znači ni oni to više nemaju?

----------


## nina977

> Novamed centar me nekako povezuje s Betaplus klinikom. Njih smo zvali, kažu da nemaju više savjetovanje
> 
> Za Škvorca nisam znala da to ima, a to nam je zapravo najbliže...


Imaš na ŠALATI-Klinika za psihološku medicinu,tel:2368979,ide na uputnicu,naručuje se ali se više ne sijećam koliko se čeka.Probaj ih nazvati i objasnit da ti je hitno,vjerujem da će te ubaciti.

----------


## Vrci

> *Vrci*, a gdje si to pokušala doći na red za pravno i psihološko savjetovanje? Gdje živite? To u Hrvatsko obavljaju obiteljski centri. Tako je to bar bilo, dugo već ne pratim taj dio ovog debilnog Milinovićevog zakona, pa to je bar nešto što samo mi u svijetu imamo, obavezno pravno i psihološko savjetovanje, provjereno i to je nešto što će nadam se otići uskoro u najcrnju MPO povijest. 
> No do tade, evo ti link pa si malo pogledaj, nazovi, okreni telefoni i raspitaj se gdje bi mogla na savjetovanje u obiteljski centar: 
> http://www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info...ursi&Itemid=63
> 
> pa pogledaj i ovdje sve lokacije obiteljskih centara u HR: 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...3&source=embed
> 
> a evo i na ovom linku popis obiteljskih centara: 
> http://www.sretneveze.com/brak/obiteljski-centri.html
> ...


Pa zvala sam obiteljski centar u Zagrebu, tamo se čeka 3 tj za termin. Kaže da su zauzeti. I jedna poznanica je čekala 3 tjedna isto.

Betaplus kaže da su imali, ali da više nemaju, muž je pričao s njima. Kaže da nisu mogli više organizirati.

Mi smo iz okolice ZG.
I ne da mi se gnjaviti na uputnicu, jer mi svi ovi moji socijalci već idu na živce....

----------


## bubamara!

Vrci evo da ti i tu napišem ,imas obiteljski centar u Bjelovaru i tamo rade psiholosko i pravno savjetovanje ,mi danas nazvali sutra bili na redu i obavili oboje za 15 minuta  :Smile:  besplatno je ... :Smile:  nadam se da sam pomogla  :Smile:

----------


## bubamara!

Evo adrese i broja http://www.oc-bbz.hr/linkovi.asp

----------


## Vrci

Hvala vam svima, zakon ste  :Zaljubljen: 

Sutra idem zvati okolne gradove, pa da vidimo tko nas može primiti  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

pozdravi svima!!!
da li netko ima iskustva s punkcijom ili biopsijom testisa u privatnim klinikama?

----------


## inna28

Dr L je mom mužu radio punkciju.Pitaj šta te zanima

----------


## clover

Drage cure, imam jedno pitanjce...da li je baš u svim poliklinikama plaćanje IVF-a isključivo u gotovini?

----------


## Achi

Clover, nije mozes i karticama.
Ja sam nova ovdje i zanima me jedna stvar; sto su vama rekli nakon transfera vezano uz odnose? Da li se smije i nakon koliko dana? Ili je strogo zabranjeno?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Koliko znam odnosi nakon transfera su zabranjeni..

----------


## Achi

Evo da podjelim s vama; skupila hrabrosti pa nazvala doktora. Odnosi su dozvoljeni od drugog tjedna tj 8 dana nakon transfera  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

hvala!!  :Smile: 
*inna 28* zanima me da li ste radili samo dijagnostički ili ste s pronađenim "materijalom" išli u oplodnju i kako je to teklo?!?
u kojoj ste klinici?
pozdravi!!!

----------


## Kadauna

> Hvala vam svima, zakon ste 
> 
> Sutra idem zvati okolne gradove, pa da vidimo tko nas može primiti


jesi zvala obiteljske centre u okolici? Ako jesi, daj s nama podijeli svoje iskustvo, baš me zanima da li ako si iz ZG možeš na psihološko i pravno savjetovanje u Bjelovar!?

----------


## salvija

pozdrav,
zna li netko zasto je forum dr R na zivot i zdravlje neaktivan i hoće li opet proraditi?

----------


## Vrci

U pon sam zvala obiteljski centar u Karlovcu. Jaaako ljubazna zena,vec nas je u srijedu ili cetvrtak mogla primiti. Idemo u petak,jer ionak obavljamo tad stvari

Kaze da nema veze od kud je par, tako da Zagrepcani, ak ne ide u Zg,put Karlovca,ili cak Bjelovara.

----------


## tonili

*Salvija* mislim da dr.Radončić više ne surađuje s tim forumom - čini se da nema više pitanja i odgovora  :Sad:

----------


## salvija

šteta :Mad:  :Sad:  predpostavljala sam jer vidim da je forum zaključan i da se još može čitati arhiva!

----------


## tonili

Ako baš želiš njegovo mišljenje i pomoć uvijek možeš k njemu na konzultacije   :Wink:

----------


## salvija

> Ako baš želiš njegovo mišljenje i pomoć uvijek možeš k njemu na konzultacije


pa da mogla bi , ali bi svaki put trebala preci 500 km da dodjem do njega :Smile: ...nažalost predaleko smo, ali bila sam jednom kod njega na pregledu i super je!!!

----------


## clover

hm..ma da?? gdje? ja sam pitala u Viliu i samo gotovina...

----------


## ljube

Dr. Radončiću hvala na izjavi u Dnevniku HRT-a!

----------


## mare41

> Dr. Radončiću hvala na izjavi u Dnevniku HRT-a!


X

----------


## Vrci

Što je bilo, nisam gledala

----------


## ljube

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=enz&t...ash=d7f45f87cb

----------


## tonili

> Dr. Radončiću hvala na izjavi u Dnevniku HRT-a!


X
*Ključna rečenica u cijelom prilogu. 
I napokon da je neki liječnik rekao istinu i stao uz svoje pacijente.*

----------


## Bluebella

bravo za mog dr. R. bas sam ponosna sto idem kod njega!!!

----------


## tetadoktor

[QUOTE
*Ključna rečenica u cijelom prilogu. 
I napokon da je neki liječnik rekao istinu i stao uz svoje pacijente.*[/QUOTE]

XXXXX

----------


## Gabi25

> X
> *Ključna rečenica u cijelom prilogu. 
> I napokon da je neki liječnik rekao istinu i stao uz svoje pacijente.*


Veliki X

----------


## matahari

Potpisujem! Imam potrebu reći: hvala i vama drage Rode, na trudu, na žrtvi, na borbi... :Heart: 





> X
> *Ključna rečenica u cijelom prilogu. 
> I napokon da je neki liječnik rekao istinu i stao uz svoje pacijente.*

----------


## geceta

dizem http://forum.roda.hr/threads/72927-O...78#post2122878 ako tko želi biti na listi

----------


## M@tt

Evo mi danas bili kod dr.L i opet ista stvar ko i prosli put dok smo isli. 

Ogromna cista je opet tu.  :Sad:  pogledat ce dragu jos na 3dc i onda odluciti sta i kako...

Katastrofalan AMH nije bas previse komentirao, osim da je rekao da puna stimulacija za nas nema smisla i da cemo protokole odredivati u pravilu na 3dc kad pogleda dragu i vidi broj antralaca.

Tilkica i bubi kad vi idete kod njega?

----------


## tikica78

hej m@tt a kako to da ste već išli na pregled?
ja čekam još 3 tjedna da dobijem i onda na 1dc ga zovem a 3dc sam kod njega.. jedva čekam :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> hej m@tt a kako to da ste već išli na pregled?
> ja čekam još 3 tjedna da dobijem i onda na 1dc ga zovem a 3dc sam kod njega.. jedva čekam


Tiki pa tako nas je naručio ja mislim da baš zbog toga da provjeri kakvo je stanje s tim cistama glupim. I eto ispostavilo se da je opet tu....  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Mi danas skupili sve sluzbene papire,jos iduci tjedan provjeravam tsh i briseve. Iduci tj. ga zovem

ja bih isto htjela zatraziti uzv prije tog 3dc,isto zbog cista...al ne znam jel mi to sto moze pomoci. Negdje od ut-sri idem na duphaston,jer mislim da menge ne bude

----------


## tikica78

m@tt a od čega budu te ciste?
Vrci jel i ti ideš kod dr.L?

----------


## M@tt

> m@tt a od čega budu te ciste?


http://www.doktor.rs/forum/ginekolog...ima-t5772.html

----------


## tikica78

aha.. a joj.. :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Da, i ja se spremam L-u, postupak u svibnju  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

kad trebaš dobiti? i ja sam u svibnju! možda se i sretnemo :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

E sad,u utorak idem na briseve, i moram još vaditi tsh. Ali L koliko znam ne brine previše oko tsh, a i ja sam pod terapijom. Za briseve još ne znam... Onda bih u srijedu krenula s duphastonima (jer prirodno ne budem dobila, sigurna sam), i oko 7.5.bi mogao biti 1 dc

----------


## tikica78

super meni bi bio 11.05.prvi dc! :Very Happy:  vidimo se onda sigurno!

držim fige da su ti brisevi dobri!

----------


## Vrci

Jooj htjela sam se naručiti za tsh vađenje, ali taj lab radi samo do 14sati petkom...a budem u ponedjeljak... L mi napisao samo da moram napraviti kontrolu kod endokrinologa, nije ništa spominjao da mu trebaju nalazi  :Unsure: 

A za briseve, on me nije ni pitao...ne znam što bude ak ne budu ok, jel će dati antibiotike, ili ćemo morati čekati...

----------


## BigBlue

Linalena više nije u mogućnosti voditi listu koju je preuzela *geceta*, a ja ću uskočiti gdje i kad mogu. 

S obzirom da su se i kod naše gecete promijenile okolnosti, pa će imati puno manje vremena i nije u mogućnosti pratiti vas po svim pdf-ovima klinika, lijepo vas molim da joj pomognete i da se za uključivanje na liste javite na odbrojavanje ovdje: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/72927-Odbrojavanje-2-2012.

Hvala!

----------


## M@tt

> super meni bi bio 11.05.prvi dc! vidimo se onda sigurno!


Tek 11.05. tikica?? Nama je sad uskoro 1dc i mi idemo sad... Ipak neče past neka kava ni ovaj put. A šta češ...  :Razz:

----------


## Vrci

Joj kako bih ja htjela krenuti s tim duphastonima da dobijem mengu...ali me strah bez briseva i kontrole tsh....
 Iako L ni ne gleda hormone štitnjače, čini mi se

----------


## kiarad

> Tek 11.05. tikica?? Nama je sad uskoro 1dc i mi idemo sad... Ipak neče past neka kava ni ovaj put. A šta češ...


hej, bas sam se pitala gdje ste..nista se ne javljas...kak opet cista? pa nije mi jasno....

----------


## M@tt

Kiarad bome ni nama.  :Sad:  eto takvi pehisti smo ti mi.... Kad bi barem znali zbog cega se one pojavljuju. Vidjet cemo sta cemo se dogovoriti na 3dc. 

Kako si ti?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mi idemo sljedeći tjedan, u ponedjeljak treba stići M pa smo 3. dan ciklusa kod njega... Izgleda da ćemo se opet mimoići...  :Sad: 
M@tt žao mi je zbog ciste..
Tikica napokon si i ti dočekala svoj postupak  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

Kiarad kako si?
M@tt bas mi zao da se ipak nećemo sresti..
Želim vam sreću na pregledu nek bude sve ok.
Vrci ne znam mislim da ovisi sto bude na brisevima..

----------


## tikica78

Bubi... I ti ideš sad vec... A joj bas mi zao da vas necu sresti!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Pa da, došlo je vrijeme.. nadam se da će biti štogod ovaj put.. Svaki put se sjetim Kiarad i njezinog uspjeha iz drugog postupka..  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja se nadam da ću barem nekog od vas upoznati

Držite fige za briseve, stvarno bi me pogodilo da još radi toga moramo čekati  :Sad:  Jer moja ginićka nije to obavila kad sam rekla da idem na bebu...

----------


## M@tt

> Mi idemo sljedeći tjedan, u ponedjeljak treba stići M pa smo 3. dan ciklusa kod njega... Izgleda da ćemo se opet mimoići... 
> M@tt žao mi je zbog ciste..


Pa i mi smo sad ovaj tjedan tamo. Veli draga utorak ili srijeda bude...

----------


## tikica78

i onda krećete? m@tt a šta će biti s cistom? joj želim vam puno sreće nek ovaj put uspije!

----------


## Vrci

Matt, a što L kaže na ciste prije novog ciklusa? Mislim, idete prije menge na uzv, jel to može što utjecat/promijeniti - ako vidi ciste prije?

Božemili ni pitanje ne znam postaviti :D

----------


## Charlie

M@tt na zalost ciste cisto idu s tom dijagnozom (povecan fsh ih izaziva). Ali dobra stvar je da ugl nestaju s menstruacijom a dr. L uvijek gleda 3dc pa nema opasnosti da cete pocet "hranit" cistu. Sretno!

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, a što L kaže na ciste prije novog ciklusa? Mislim, idete prije menge na uzv, jel to može što utjecat/promijeniti - ako vidi ciste prije?
> 
> Božemili ni pitanje ne znam postaviti :D


A ništa ne kaže, ne može ništa ni on. S obzirom da smo mi za polustimulirane zbog katastrofalnog AMH-a on ne bi davao klomifene ako bi ta cista na 3dc još uvijek postojala pa bi nam samim time propao ciklus baš kako Charlie kaže da je ne hrani. Bolje pričekati jedan mjesec onda. Prošli put je isto na početku bila pa je do 3dc nestala, isto se nadamo da če i ovaj put biti. Idemo sutra na rolanje, možda nešto doprinese da pukne.  :Smile: 




> M@tt na zalost ciste cisto idu s tom dijagnozom (povecan fsh ih izaziva). Ali dobra stvar je da ugl nestaju s menstruacijom a dr. L uvijek gleda 3dc pa nema opasnosti da cete pocet "hranit" cistu. Sretno!


Charlie hvala na informaciji to nisam znao i hvala na željama...

----------


## Matovila

Trebam najnovije informacije.

Mi smo bili kod dr. R. u Viliju 2009., te imamo zamrznute zametke. Ne sjecam se da smo tada ista extra platili za cuvanje. Jel zna netko koliko dugo cuvaju zametke? I koliko kosta FET sada otprilike u Viliju? Jel su potrebni jos neki lijekovi i koliko to kosta otprilike. Spremamo se za FET, ali nikako da dodje pogodan trenutak. Stalno nesto. A ni financijski ne stojimo sjajno pa moram znati koliko otprilike trebam. Ako netko raspolaze informacijama, puno ce mi pomoci.

Hvala

----------


## tetadoktor

*Matovila*,

nije li najbolje nazvati polikliniku i pitati?

----------


## tonili

*Matovila* kad smo 2009.bili na FET-u, bio je 2500kn. Trebaju ti lh trakice za praćenje ovulacije ( u našim ljekarnama su extra skupe, bolje naručit s neta il pitat na burzi ima li tko...) 
To je ipak bilo prilično davno, pa je najbolje da ipak nazoveš u kliniku i provjeriš kakva je situacija sada.

----------


## Matovila

> *Matovila*,
> 
> nije li najbolje nazvati polikliniku i pitati?


Pitala one gospodje s recepcije - uputile me na dr.R, a on zapravo nije odgovorio

----------


## tetadoktor

i ja sam ih neki dan ugnjavila pitanjima, kad zoves trazi sestru Danijelu (ona je meni dala odgovore na sva pitanja oko ICSI-ja)ili zovi broj u Deželićevoj

i meni je dr R. rekao da on s time bas ne barata puno  :Smile:

----------


## tonili

> i ja sam ih neki dan ugnjavila pitanjima, kad zoves trazi sestru Danijelu (ona je meni dala odgovore na sva pitanja oko ICSI-ja)ili zovi broj u Deželićevoj


Bome mislim da bi se tete na desku morale malo educirati... One su tamo da se jave na tel., naručuju i daju informacije - Bar cijene pojedinih postupaka bi morale znati...

----------


## tetadoktor

> Bome mislim da bi se tete na desku morale malo educirati... One su tamo da se jave na tel., naručuju i daju informacije - Bar cijene pojedinih postupaka bi morale znati...


slažem se s tobom tonili! ja sam zvala jer me je zanimala cijena ICSI-ja s obzirom na promjenu PDV-a, i onda mi prvo jedna teta nije ništa znala reći, nego kao pitat će ona doktora pa mi javiti, a onda mi na kraju dala sestru Danijelu koja mi je rekla da je cijena 9500 (ali nije ni ona bila sasvim sigurna)

----------


## tonili

Pa da - ko da im je teško isprintat cjenik i okačit ga pa nek pročitaju kad zatreba. Osobno ne očekujem da znaju pojedinosti o pojedinim postupcima, no ovo bi zaista morale. To nije ni posao med.sestara ni liječnika. Eh...vidim da se neke stvari ne mijenjaju s godinama...

----------


## tetadoktor

Što je najgore, svaka poliklinika/ordinacija bi po zakonu trebala imati isprintan cjenik, potpisan i pečatiran i izvješen u čekaonici

----------


## amyx

U Viliju ima cjenik na zidu, ja ga baš proučavala neki dan, ali ubite me sad ne sjećam se cijene za FET. Cjenik je na onom zidu točno nasuprot pulta di su tete koje ne znaju cijene  :Grin:

----------


## luna1

> X


dnevnik od kojeg datuma pa kak ja ne vidim

----------


## tetadoktor

taj zid nikad do sad nisam pogledala  :Razz:

----------


## tonili

> taj zid nikad do sad nisam pogledala


Ni tete s deska - očito :Laughing: 
(ja znam gdje je cjenik u Deželićevoj - bar bio, ovaj u Ilici/Vukovićevoj fakat nisam nikad uočila)

----------


## mari mar

> dnevnik od kojeg datuma pa kak ja ne vidim


19.04.12.

----------


## Vrci

I L ima cjenik na zidu, to sam prvo gledala prije konzultacija :D

----------


## Vrci

tsh mi otišao u nebesa, 21! ni bez terapije nije bio takav

sutra idem vaditi u drugi lab, ovo mi skroz čudno

u srijedu idem k L-u na uzv, idući ciklus trebam u mpo. I što  da sad radim?

----------


## kiarad

bok cure, zna li netko sto je sa Elenom, ona se uopce ne javlja...
Elena javi se...

----------


## tonili

Dragi svi, vjerujem da već svi znate da ovu subotu imamo jedno lijepo okupljanje pod nazivom ZAJEDNO ZA PLODNOST. Vjerujem da ima i oni koji su nažalost predaleko da bi nam se pridružili. Vjerujem da ima i onih koji bi došli, ali se boje da će biti sami, pa kako organizirati prijevoz i tako... Malo se porazgovarajte među sobom, vjerujem da će se neki uspjeti dogovoriti oko prijevoza i tako smanjiti troškove puta. Znate li da dolaze i forumašice s Kvarnera, iz Slavonije? 
Ohrabrite se i pokušajte priupitati ekipu s kojom ste najviše u kontaktu, ekipu s pojedinih klinika...
Ponavljam još jednom, najavljuju nam lijepo vrijeme - dan stvoren za izlet i druženje.
*I još jednom vas SVE molim da akciju podržite promjenom svojih avatara (*kod mene u potpisu možete preuzeti Zajedno Za Plodnost*)
*Od  :Heart:  vam svima hvala!

----------


## 1977

> tsh mi otišao u nebesa, 21! ni bez terapije nije bio takav
> 
> sutra idem vaditi u drugi lab, ovo mi skroz čudno
> 
> u srijedu idem k L-u na uzv, idući ciklus trebam u mpo. I što  da sad radim?


Ako si od zadnjeg vađenja uzimala lijekove Estrofem, Estradiol inekcije ili Brevacid tj. Choragon kao štopericu ili Ovitrelle digao ti se od toga. Ja sam 12.04. ušla u postupak sa TSH 0,98, izvadim jučer nakon 13 dana 7,38. A danas mi je bio transfer. Moj porast je uzrokovao na redovitoj terapiji 100 mikrograma inekcija Choragona 10 000 kao štoperica ( djeluje HcG na hipofizu ) i Estrofen kroz samo 3 dana. Nevjerojatno, sada od jučer od katastrofalnog nalaza drukam 150 mikrograma u nadi da neće sve propast jer ti TSH jako brzo pada također, meni čim prestanem s lijekovima u samo 4 dana padne sa 10 na 4.

----------


## Vrci

Ma nisam ni ušla još u postupak...
Mislim da i ja brzo reagiram na lijekove. Kaže endokrinolog da je onih mojih 0.02 koje sam imala jednom bolje za oplodnju od ovog višeg nalaza

Što mislite, jel bi se s L-om dalo dogovoriti da pričekamo mengu, pa da 1dc idem vaditi tsh, ako je ok u postupak, ako nije, pauza?

----------


## spodoba

vrci, na pocetku ciklusa je ths uvijek mrvu visi nego u ostalom dijelu ciklusa. ja bi na tvom mjestu jednostavno par dana pred ocekivan u mengu cekirala TSH i prilozila nalaz pred prvi pregled. ili ako bas nalaz nije u redu, onda i telefonski...da ne hodas amo tamo.

----------


## tetadoktor

> Ma nisam ni ušla još u postupak...
> Mislim da i ja brzo reagiram na lijekove. Kaže endokrinolog da je onih mojih 0.02 koje sam imala jednom bolje za oplodnju od ovog višeg nalaza
> 
> Što mislite, jel bi se s L-om dalo dogovoriti da pričekamo mengu, pa da 1dc idem vaditi tsh, ako je ok u postupak, ako nije, pauza?


*Vrci*,

kako god izvadila hormone, ne preporučuje se postupak kad je TSH viši od 2,5. Kod Amerikanaca čak ispod 1,0.

Isto tako, svaki endokrinolog će ti reći da bi se štitnjača unormalila potrebno je uz pravilnu dozu euthyroxa oko 6 tjedana. ne mora značiti da ti se TSH neće smanjiti i ranije, ali svakako pripazi na taj dio.

----------


## Vrci

Meni se čini da ja baš brzo reagiram na lijek, pa zato možda ima šanse uhvatiti idući ciklus :D

Ali mislim da je najbolje da pričekam i vidim kako će mi bit s mengom, jel će doć sama i kad, i onda još jednom provjeriti tsh, da znamo na čemu smo. Valjda će se i dr složiti s time

----------


## štrumfeta

*vrci*- ovo je točno što kaže tetadoktor za 6 tjedana. koliko sam ja shvatila, tsh se relativno brzo izregulira euthyroxom, može već u dva tri tjedna, ali jajnoj stanici treba dulje da se oporavi, tj. na njezinu kvalitetu utječe slika tvog organizma (odnosno razine TSH) dulje od samog perioda od M do O. tih nekih mjesec i pol dana joj je potrebno da postigne optimalnu kvalitetu.

----------


## M@tt

Evo i mi krečemo, preksutra draga kod dr.L. na 3dc.... 

Sretno svima

----------


## Bubimitka81

Super M@tt da napokon startate  :Smile:  
Opet smo razlika par dana...

----------


## M@tt

> Super M@tt da napokon startate  
> Opet smo razlika par dana...


Da, isto ko i zadnji put. Nadamo se da ce ovaj put biti uspjesno s time da mi jos ne znamo ako smo se rijesili ciste, ako nismo onda neidemo ovaj ciklus...

----------


## Vrci

Matt i Bubi, držim vam fige... Da vam bude uspješno i da se riješite tih briga  :Smile: 

Ja eto sve više znam da mi možda i 5.mj otpada, tko zna kad ću sad dobit mengu. Pa dok dođe još iduća... tužna sam, ali bolje da se pripremim na to. Pa onda ako dođe iznenađenje...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Joj M@tt i Vrci, držite se, bit će sve ok.
Ne mogu ni zamisliti još da razmišljam o cistama i o dolasku tj. nedolasku M....

----------


## spodoba

m@tt&bjonda - sretnooo!! valjda ce bestije nestati!

----------


## Vrci

E ako dodem L-u samo popricati o tome sto dalje, gledajuci sve, i da mi ne radi uzv,jel postoji sansa da ne naplati? :D

----------


## Bubimitka81

Postoji. Netko je nedavno napisao da je neka poznanica bila na konzultacijama i UZV i nije joj ništa naplatio...
Čini mi se da je Kadauna.. Ona će znati više...

----------


## M@tt

Bubi kako sad izgleda nečemo biti opet skupa u postupku. Draga se baš vratila od dr.L. i cista je još uvijek tu, ogromna.  :Sad:  Rekao neka se u srijedu vrati kao da do onda ako ode možemo i nešto pokušati inače propada ciklus... Bezveze....

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> Bubi kako sad izgleda nečemo biti opet skupa u postupku. Draga se baš vratila od dr.L. i cista je još uvijek tu, ogromna.  Rekao neka se u srijedu vrati kao da do onda ako ode možemo i nešto pokušati inače propada ciklus... Bezveze....


samo moje osobno misljenje, bez obveze da ga uopće i  primjetite, mozda pauza od koji mjesec bez planiranja ciklusa i svih pracenja
nikada nisam mislila da cu nekom reci opustite se samo, ali ni ne mislim da odustanete od postupaka, nego da napravite pauzu od lojekova, imam osjecaj da tijelo tvoje drage salje upravo takav signal
to je samo moj dojam

----------


## kiarad

> samo moje osobno misljenje, bez obveze da ga uopće i  primjetite, mozda pauza od koji mjesec bez planiranja ciklusa i svih pracenja
> nikada nisam mislila da cu nekom reci opustite se samo, ali ni ne mislim da odustanete od postupaka, nego da napravite pauzu od lojekova, imam osjecaj da tijelo tvoje drage salje upravo takav signal
> to je samo moj dojam


Matt, zamo mi je. ali moram se sloziti sa onom koja nije pisala.

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, zamo mi je. ali moram se sloziti sa onom koja nije pisala.


Kiarad ti najbolje znaš zbog čega sam htio iskoristiti ovaj ciklus tako da...  :Sad:    ali eto, nažalost sad na kraju ga nečemo iskoristiti jer smo se dogovorili ja i draga da čemo ipak pričekati bez obzira što mene neće onda više biti doma... sutra čemo ga zvat.

Bubi, tikica ipak ništa od naše kave ali svejedno vam želim svu sreću svijeta.

----------


## tikica78

joj m@tt tako sam tužna zbog ciste.. :Sad:  baš mi je žao..
ja čekam još 9 dana i krećem..

znam teško je čekati osobito sad kad tebe neće biti.. šaljem vam puno zagrljaja  :Love:  držite se! :Heart:

----------


## kiarad

> Kiarad ti najbolje znaš zbog čega sam htio iskoristiti ovaj ciklus tako da...    ali eto, nažalost sad na kraju ga nečemo iskoristiti jer smo se dogovorili ja i draga da čemo ipak pričekati bez obzira što mene neće onda više biti doma... sutra čemo ga zvat.
> 
> Bubi, tikica ipak ništa od naše kave ali svejedno vam želim svu sreću svijeta.


Znam Matt, ali mislim da ste ipak dobro odlucili. njeno tijelo i samo kaze da ne moze sada vise. bolje tako nego da uspije pa onda se prelomi na pocetku, vjeruj mi. ja se jos i sada toga bojim. i uopce ne sumnjam da necete uspjeti. pa moj m ima skoro 4 banke...di si ti od njega...nikako ne odustati!vjerujem da ce luci vec nesto iskombinirati.

----------


## kiarad

> joj m@tt tako sam tužna zbog ciste.. baš mi je žao..
> ja čekam još 9 dana i krećem..
> 
> znam teško je čekati osobito sad kad tebe neće biti.. šaljem vam puno zagrljaja  držite se!


tikica, drago mi je zbog tebe. svakako javljaj razvoj situacije.i samo puno moli.

----------


## mari mar

Tikica78 sretno i držim fige... :Preskace uze: 

m@tt  :Taps:

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt baš mi je žao zbog ciste.. Nemam riječi, opet isto.. Držite se..

Tikica odbrojavaš dane  :Klap: 

Ja sam jučer bila kod L., 8. dan ciklusa. Imam 4 folikula i endo mi je 6,5. Kaže da je sve super i dodao mi je 6 gonala.

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt baš mi je žao zbog ciste.. Nemam riječi, opet isto.. Držite se..
> 
> Tikica odbrojavaš dane 
> 
> Ja sam jučer bila kod L., 8. dan ciklusa. Imam 4 folikula i endo mi je 6,5. Kaže da je sve super i dodao mi je 6 gonala.


A i nama Bubi... I nama... A ništa ne možemo nažalost.  :Sad:  Ostaje nam čekati sljedeći ciklus. Vidim tebi super krenuli, držim palčeve da ovaj put to bude to.  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala M@tt, držim i ja vama palčeve za sljedeći ciklus..

----------


## Francesca

Nekada stvarno treba slusati svoje tijelo i napraviti pauzu
Mi smo prosle godine u svibnju bili u Klomifenskom i Luci je htio odmah za toga ici u punu stimulaciju, al ja sam se osjecala totalno iscrpljeno i lose i umorno i odlucila se odmoriti prek ljeta i u rujnu ici u puni, gotovo godinu dana od proslog punog
I taj je bio dobitni
Cure, slusajte svoje tijelo!
Znam ja da bi mi sve sad i odmah, ali stimulacije ipak naprave kurslus u organizmu i potrebno mu je vrijeme da se donekle vrati na staro

----------


## Vrci

Samo provjera, L ciklus sa supresijom računa kao punu stimulaciju?

Pridružujem se ili za 2 tj, ili za 6 tj  :Cool:  ovisno o štitnjači

----------


## tikica78

Mislim da da.. Sa klomifenom računa kao polustimulirani

----------


## M@tt

> Mislim da da.. Sa klomifenom računa kao polustimulirani


Sa klomifenom i par gonala u biti... 

Mi smo danas išli vadit TSH prvi puta nakon terapije pa čemo vidjet sad rezultat...

----------


## tikica78

M@tt a onda bi išli u idućem ciklusu? Zašto dr. Nije ispunktirao cistu?

----------


## Vrci

Matt, koliko je draga sad već na terapiji za štitnjaču?

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt a onda bi išli u idućem ciklusu? Zašto dr. Nije ispunktirao cistu?


Pa ako nebude ciste u idućem naravno... Ne znam zašto, nešto je draga rekla da je prevelika ili tako nekako,moram je pitati točno...




> Matt, koliko je draga sad već na terapiji za štitnjaču?


3,5 tjedna Vrci, zašto pitaš?

----------


## Vrci

Ma i ja si mislim nakon koliko bih mogla vidjeti pomak svoje promjene doze, kažu da terapiji treba 4-6 tj da prodjeluje. Ali našla sam info da i za 2-3 tjedna mogu biti rezultati...

----------


## M@tt

> Ma i ja si mislim nakon koliko bih mogla vidjeti pomak svoje promjene doze, kažu da terapiji treba 4-6 tj da prodjeluje. Ali našla sam info da i za 2-3 tjedna mogu biti rezultati...


Eto došla draga, veli da je jučer bilo točno mjesec dana koliko uzima terapiju. Pa čemo vidjet sutra.... Interesira me sad ako bude TSH u redu onda se prestaje s terapijom u dogovoru s endokrinologom ili kako?

----------


## Vrci

Pa mislim da ne, onda ti nema smisla... jer će se opet tsh vratiti. A to za trudnoću nije dobro. Sad bude valjda stalno na terapiji, i još će ju kontrolirati ako zatrudni

Inače kažu da se barem 6tj ne bi smjela mijenjati terapija, jer se onda tek vide svi utjecaji

----------


## frka

matt, terapija se u pravilu ne prekida. čak se vrlo često u trudnoći poveća doza jer ionako povećan TSH zna dodatno podivljati dok kod zdrave štitnjače u trudnoći dolazi do pojačanog rada, tj. lagane hipertireoze. kod bolesti štitnjače, terapija je trajna.

----------


## Elena 85

hej dragi moji,nakon citanja svih zaostataka ,javljam vam se ponovo,ja sam vam u preseljenju bila par mj.bez interneta,kod nas je sve super,nisam vam javila da mi cekamo TROJKE,pa me zbog soka i svega sto moramo obaviti dok sam jos pokratna,nije bilo neko vrijeme,preseljenje iz naseg malog stana u kucu i uredenje itd,za sada smo svi super neznamo jos spolove za dva tjedna cemo znati,veselimo se nasim bebicama koje su nas stvarno sokirale ali pozitivno,drzim vam svima palceve za postupke,i mislim na sve vas! :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> hej dragi moji,nakon citanja svih zaostataka ,javljam vam se ponovo,ja sam vam u preseljenju bila par mj.bez interneta,kod nas je sve super,nisam vam javila da mi cekamo TROJKE,pa me zbog soka i svega sto moramo obaviti dok sam jos pokratna,nije bilo neko vrijeme,preseljenje iz naseg malog stana u kucu i uredenje itd,za sada smo svi super neznamo jos spolove za dva tjedna cemo znati,veselimo se nasim bebicama koje su nas stvarno sokirale ali pozitivno,drzim vam svima palceve za postupke,i mislim na sve vas!


A mi se pitali baš neki dan di si ti nestala? Trojke?? wooooooooooooooow, pa takvu vijest si morala doći nekako podijeliti sa nama, mogla si susjeda žicati net.  :Smile:  Čestitam elena!! Draga mi je baš neki dan pričala da joj je dr.L. pričao o jednoj curi koja ima niski AMH, a koja od početka godine nosi trojke. Znači ti si ta? Čestitam još jednom i uživaj...

----------


## Inesz

Draga Elena,
sretno sa trojkicama  :Smile: 

m@tt, 
nizak AMH i mlade godine daju šansu za uspjeh. Sretno!

A da sam na mjestu dr. L., ipak se ne bih "hvalila" da mi je mlada pacijentica trudna sa trojkama. Zašto uopće transfer 3 embrija mladoj ženi kod koje je realno očekivati implantaciju? Zašto transfer 3 embrija mladoj ženi koja nema nikakvih problema već je u pitanju muški faktor?  Jer trojke, ma kako to laicima fascinantno zvučalo, znače uvijek rizičnu trudnoću.

----------


## adria13

_Elena, čestitam , ali vjerujem da je šok

to baš i mene sad muči jer čekam transfer
da li ste prije transfera pričali sa dr L koliko ćete embrija vratiti? ili oni vrate 3 ako budu 3 i oplođena?_

----------


## tikica78

zar nije stari zakon rekao da se svi moraju vratiti ako su sva tri oplođena i razvijaju se ? ispravite me, možda lupetam..

----------


## tikica78

eh da zaboravih najvažnije! Elena predivna vijest čestitam! :Very Happy: 
nek bude sve ok do kraja , da uživaš u svoja tri anđela!

----------


## adria13

> zar nije stari zakon rekao da se svi moraju vratiti ako su sva tri oplođena i razvijaju se ? ispravite me, možda lupetam..


ali ako je tako, nije li me onda netko prije oplodnje trebao pitati koliko bi htjela 
evo ovdje sam našla detaljnije http://forum.roda.hr/threads/56660-v...avite-se/page2

----------


## Elena 85

Hvala  na cestitkama,kod mene ti je M@tt sve bilo uredu,to mora da je neka druga djevojka,ma dr L je bio u soku vise nego mi,kaze da mu je to drugi slucaj u cijeloj karijeri da sa stimulaciom od kutije klomifena dobije tri j.s da se izvade sve tri,oplode prime i prokucaju sva tri srceta,tako da kaze da bi opet da ga netko pita vratio sve tri ,jer sanse su nikakve da dobijemo trojke,ali eto uvijek ima izuzetaka  :Smile: ),ali jako smo mu zahvalni jer nije nas napustio on nam vodi trudnocu,i rekao je da ce se pobrinuti do kraja za nas,kad je vidio koliko smo bili sokirani,pogotovo dragi moj,hehehe.

----------


## Elena 85

> _Elena, čestitam , ali vjerujem da je šok
> 
> to baš i mene sad muči jer čekam transfer
> da li ste prije transfera pričali sa dr L koliko ćete embrija vratiti? ili oni vrate 3 ako budu 3 i oplođena?_


adria 13 nismo nikada pitali dr.koliko ih vraca i prvi i drugi put nam je vratio 3 jer ih je toliko bilo oplodeno,ako te muci pitaj ga prije koliko planira vratiti,pa mozda ne mora sva tri :Smile:

----------


## frka

nigdje u Milinovićevom zakonu ne stoji da se sve oplođene js moraju transferirati u maternicu. neke su klinike koristile tu rupu u zakonu i radile transfer 1-2 embrija dok bi ostali propali, a neke su, zbog USMENOG naputka da se vraćaju sve oplođene, vraćale sva 3 embrija. na VV-u se, recimo, moralo potpisati da pristaješ na transfer SVIH embrija. ali u Zakonu to nigdje ne stoji tako da par ima pravo odbiti transfer 3 embrija.

----------


## M@tt

Evo TSH nakon mjesec dana terapije pao s 3,75 na 1,76... Sljedeći tjedan idemo kod endokrinologa u sunce pa čemo čuti šta če reći, ali mi ne bi prekidali terapiju....

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mene je L. pitao koliko želim da mi vrati, ja sam rekla 2 a on je predlagao 3.
Na kraju smo vratili 2  :Smile:

----------


## adria13

hvala vam na odgovorima, vidjet ćemo koliko ćemo ih uopće i dobiti  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Evo TSH nakon mjesec dana terapije pao s 3,75 na 1,76... Sljedeći tjedan idemo kod endokrinologa u sunce pa čemo čuti šta če reći, ali mi ne bi prekidali terapiju....


Super M@tt, to je dobro koliko kužim...
Držim fige za dalje  :Smile:

----------


## clover

drage cure, imam pitanje. Gdje mogu obaviti briseve ako me na njih poslao privatni doktor? Imam svoju soc. ginekologicu kod koje nisam bila jako dugo jer idem privatno i nisam sigurna gdje mogu? KOd nje? U petrovu (prvi postupak sam imama tamo)? ne znam, znam samo da bi ih napravila na uputnicu.

----------


## kiarad

> Evo TSH nakon mjesec dana terapije pao s 3,75 na 1,76... Sljedeći tjedan idemo kod endokrinologa u sunce pa čemo čuti šta če reći, ali mi ne bi prekidali terapiju....



matt, super.

----------


## kiarad

> hej dragi moji,nakon citanja svih zaostataka ,javljam vam se ponovo,ja sam vam u preseljenju bila par mj.bez interneta,kod nas je sve super,nisam vam javila da mi cekamo TROJKE,pa me zbog soka i svega sto moramo obaviti dok sam jos pokratna,nije bilo neko vrijeme,preseljenje iz naseg malog stana u kucu i uredenje itd,za sada smo svi super neznamo jos spolove za dva tjedna cemo znati,veselimo se nasim bebicama koje su nas stvarno sokirale ali pozitivno,drzim vam svima palceve za postupke,i mislim na sve vas!


znas kaj ja se brinem zbog tebe danima a ti ni bu ni mu i sad mi jos kazes da nosis trojke. ma daj. kaj nas muljas? naravno salim se, pa to su divne vijesti, ljubomorna sam. a kad ti je termin, daj pricaj, sve me zanima....ovo je cudo, kak ti je bila mala beta 15 dan a ono trojke...joj sjajno...

----------


## tetadoktor

> drage cure, imam pitanje. Gdje mogu obaviti briseve ako me na njih poslao privatni doktor? Imam svoju soc. ginekologicu kod koje nisam bila jako dugo jer idem privatno i nisam sigurna gdje mogu? KOd nje? U petrovu (prvi postupak sam imama tamo)? ne znam, znam samo da bi ih napravila na uputnicu.


ako si iz Zagreba, najlakše ti je odnijeti briseve koje ti uzme soc. ginić sa uputnicom za briseve u Mirogojsku u Zavod za javno zdravstvo ili možeš ići privatno pa onda sve to plaćaš ali ne znam koliko

----------


## Vrci

Soc.ginić ti kaže kud moraš nositi, ja sam morala u Rockfellerovu, jer kažu da su imali njihove podloge, štapiće, što već  :Smile: 

I evo, 24.4. predala, danas rezultati. Koliko kužim, streptokok mi pozitivan. Poslala sam L-u na mail nalaze, čekam odgovor. Ako gleda mail  :Grin: 


Matt, super je tsh pao, držim fige sad

I čestitam na trojkama Eleni  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Pozz svima!!
Zanima me dali ima tko nekakvu informaciju o Beta Centru u Zg?
Vidim da tu vecina ide u IVF CENTAR ili VILI

Thanks i svima gro srece :Smile:

----------


## tonili

milasova8 misliš na Betaplus? 
http://www.betaplus.hr/
Čini mi se da nam se još nitko nije javio da je tamo u postuupku...tko zna, možda se javi sad netko...
Inače, tamo radi dr.Bauman sa SD i dr.Dmitrović, a i embriologinje su sa SD-a

----------


## milasova8

Da,da Beta plus..sorry,krivo napisala..
bas sam vidjela na njihovoj stranici da je tamo dr.Bauman..
Bas me zanimaju iskustva a primjetila sam da tu nemamo cini se nikog..hvala ti tonili puno

----------


## tonili

Da, nemamo nikoga - šteta, baš bih voljela da nam se javi netko da razmjenimo iskustva i čujemo kako je tamo.... Eto, možda se na tvoj upit netko tko nas samo čita, odluči i javiti  :Smile:

----------


## Elena 85

> znas kaj ja se brinem zbog tebe danima a ti ni bu ni mu i sad mi jos kazes da nosis trojke. ma daj. kaj nas muljas? naravno salim se, pa to su divne vijesti, ljubomorna sam. a kad ti je termin, daj pricaj, sve me zanima....ovo je cudo, kak ti je bila mala beta 15 dan a ono trojke...joj sjajno...


joj draga Kiarad bila sam dugo u soku,i strahu,dok sve to sjedne na svoje mjesto dok se posloze sve kockice ali sad smo presretni i bas se veselimo,termin nam je krajem 10mj.ali Luci je rekao da se obicno radaju par tj.ranije,i sad se veselim svakom danu koji jos mogu provesti kod kuce i da me samo ne smjeste rano u bolnicu,sad smo 15tj.i za sada je sve odlicno i kod mene i kod bebica :Smile:

----------


## nangaparbat

> milasova8 misliš na Betaplus? 
> http://www.betaplus.hr/
> Čini mi se da nam se još nitko nije javio da je tamo u postuupku...tko zna, možda se javi sad netko...
> Inače, tamo radi dr.Bauman sa SD i dr.Dmitrović, a i embriologinje su sa SD-a


Ja sam bila u postupcima kod dr. Dmitrović, ali još dok je bila u IVF-u. Sad mi vodi trudnocu, odlicna je i kao osoba i kao lijecnica, isto tako imam pohvale i za sestre. Osim toga, njena klinika je najnovija, time i najmodernija sto se prostora i opreme tice. Imaju dosta pacijenata, steta sto se nitko ne javlja na forumima...

----------


## kiarad

> joj draga Kiarad bila sam dugo u soku,i strahu,dok sve to sjedne na svoje mjesto dok se posloze sve kockice ali sad smo presretni i bas se veselimo,termin nam je krajem 10mj.ali Luci je rekao da se obicno radaju par tj.ranije,i sad se veselim svakom danu koji jos mogu provesti kod kuce i da me samo ne smjeste rano u bolnicu,sad smo 15tj.i za sada je sve odlicno i kod mene i kod bebica


Da, ti si trudna isto kao i ja. nije mi jasnko kak se nismo vidjele. daj se javi....kad ides opet kod njega

----------


## milasova8

Nangaparbat,hvala na info..stranica im je odlicna,jako opsirna, primjetila sam da rade zvucni doktori..ako ce mi trebat jos koji postupak nakon petrove mislim da cu k njima.

----------


## Elena 85

> Da, ti si trudna isto kao i ja. nije mi jasnko kak se nismo vidjele. daj se javi....kad ides opet kod njega


bila sam prije tjedan dana,pa opet idemo za nekih tri tjedna,ali vjerovatno iduci tj.idemo na uvz u zg. u drugu polikliniku.

----------


## tikica78

Elena dobro je rekla Kiarad ljubomorna sam.. stvarno kakva trostruka sreća!
čestitam ti od srca još jednom!

----------


## tonka10

> Da,da Beta plus..sorry,krivo napisala..
> bas sam vidjela na njihovoj stranici da je tamo dr.Bauman..
> Bas me zanimaju iskustva a primjetila sam da tu nemamo cini se nikog..hvala ti tonili puno


nova sma na forumu, ali vas redovito čitam. ja idem u Betaplus i za sada sam jako zadovoljna.
Kad dovedemo u red prolaktin i TSH, planiram na drugi IVF tamo. Prvi je trebao biti inseminacija ali je suprugov spermio iznenada jako pogoršao (ima varirajući spermiogram a nismo znali) pa smo radili IVF no nažalost nismo imali što vratiti.
dr Dmitrović je sjajna, vrlo stručna i pazi na nas.
Još samo da urodi  :Smile: 
ako vas još što zanima pitajte

----------


## milasova8

tonka10 hvala ti puno i lijepo što si nam se priključila,pa dobro nam došla :Smile: 
ako ne uspijem u Petrovoj doći tamo onda..Jel znaš možda kolika je uspješnost,odkad je osnovana klinika? 

Zanimljivo da meni nitko od doktora nije rekao da izvadim nalaze TSH i prolaktina a vidim da se dosta spominju ti hormoni..
ja ću ih izvadit na svoju ruku samo vas molim da mi kažete da li je bitan dan ciklusa kad se ide vadit krv?

----------


## tonili

*tonka10* dobro nam došla! Vjerujem da će se javiti cure koje pobliže zanimaju postupci u Betaplusu  :Smile: 
Daj nam napiši koju o prvom postupku - jesi li imala kakvu stimulaciju?
Može li se dobiti anestezija za punkciju?
Je li gužva, kada su folikulometrije i tak....

----------


## tonka10

hvala svima na dobrodošlici  :Smile: 
koliko znam osnovani su 2010; meni je prijateljica preporučila dr Dmitrović i Betaplus. Pristup koji pacijent dobije je zaista individualan i to mi se sviđa. O uspješnosti imate na webu u pdf dokumentu je sve iako se ja nisam posebno kod njih raspitivala o tome.
TSH i PRL se vade u bilo kojem danu ciklusa. FSH i LH od 2.-5.dana mensturacije a progesteron 7 dana nakon O.
U prvom postupku nisam imala nikakvu stimulaciju jer smo tako dogovorile. Trebala je biti inseminacija i prvu sam htjela probati bez stimulacije. Samo štoperica.
Obzirom da sad imamo i problem s muške strane više nismo kandidati za inseminaciju pa ćemo na stimulirani ići čim snizimo moj TSH i PRL.
Anestezija se može dobiti i cijena je 800 kuna. Inače u cijenu ulazi koktel za omamljivanje a anestezija se posebno plaća prema želji pacijenta.

----------


## Kadauna

> tonka10 hvala ti puno i lijepo što si nam se priključila,pa dobro nam došla
> ako ne uspijem u Petrovoj doći tamo onda..Jel znaš možda kolika je uspješnost,odkad je osnovana klinika? 
> 
> Zanimljivo da meni nitko od doktora nije rekao da izvadim nalaze TSH i prolaktina a vidim da se dosta spominju ti hormoni..
> ja ću ih izvadit na svoju ruku samo vas molim da mi kažete da li je bitan dan ciklusa kad se ide vadit krv?


oprosti Milasova8, ali kod kojeg si ti liječnika/liječnice u Petrovoj?
*
A ovo ide Vrčiću koji se stalno busa da je Petrova referentni centar i da se ne radi u drugim centrima dobra dijagnostika prije IVF-a. Profesore Vrčiću, ovo je pacijentica iz Vaše klinike, iz Petrove bolnice, na čelu čijeg ste MPO centra upravo Vi, pa kako to da se bar prolaktin nije utvrdio??*

----------


## Elena 85

> Elena dobro je rekla Kiarad ljubomorna sam.. stvarno kakva trostruka sreća!
> čestitam ti od srca još jednom!


Hvla ti draga Tikice,nakon pocetnog soka smo tek shvatili i poceli se jako radovati,jako nas je strah ali znam da cemo nekako uspjeti sve,zaposlit cemo obadvije bake :Laughing: .
Tikice kada pocinjete sa postupkom,vidim da je sad u 5mj.zelim ti svu srecu da sve prode dobro

----------


## tonka10

Sad vidim da nisam odgovorila vezano uz gužve. Nikad nisam čekala dulje od 10 minuta.

----------


## milasova8

kadauna,ja sam u postupku tek za 10 mj..možda ću trebati izvaditi kad ih nazovem u 9 mj..zasad mi nitko nije rekao ništa,osim da izvadim AMH ,a svi ostali hormoni koje imam(sad uključujući i AMH) su skroz uredni!
Ali ono što mene smeta je to što ti rijetko koji doktor objasni situaciju..Ja sam kod prof,Radakovića koji je odvojio vremena da mi objasni neke stvari..

tonka10 hvala na informacijama!! Sretno u idućem postupku i javljaj rezultate: :Smile: )
pusa

----------


## nangaparbat

> *tonka10* dobro nam došla! Vjerujem da će se javiti cure koje pobliže zanimaju postupci u Betaplusu 
> Daj nam napiši koju o prvom postupku - jesi li imala kakvu stimulaciju?
> Može li se dobiti anestezija za punkciju?
> Je li gužva, kada su folikulometrije i tak....


Folikulometrije se obicno obavljaju u vrijeme kad pacijentu odgovara, naravno ako imaju slobodan termin. Uglavnom, moguce je i prije i poslije podne, a ovisi i o tome kad koji dr. radi. Punkcije i transferi su uglavnom prijepodne, u jutarnjim satima, i radnim danom i vikendima i praznicima. Moguce je dobiti opcu ansteziju.... Dobro su organizirani, nema duzih cekanja. Eventualno kod dr. Tadic se zna dogoditi da kasni po par minuta jer voli pricati sa pacijentima.... (ali ona ne radi IVF).

----------


## Kadauna

Milasova, ovo ne ide tebe ovo ide ekipi u Petrovoj. Jedna od prvih pretraga u traženju uzroka nemogućnosti začeća je kompletna hormonalna slika kod žene, a u istu spada i prolaktin pod bazne pretrage, čak i mnogo ranije nego AMH. Svakako svog liječnika Radakovića pitaj zašto nisi vadila prolaktin.

----------


## milasova8

> Milasova, ovo ne ide tebe ovo ide ekipi u Petrovoj. Jedna od prvih pretraga u traženju uzroka nemogućnosti začeća je kompletna hormonalna slika kod žene, a u istu spada i prolaktin pod bazne pretrage, čak i mnogo ranije nego AMH. Svakako svog liječnika Radakovića pitaj zašto nisi vadila prolaktin.


ma znam da ne ide mene,kažem da i mene smeta to što ti nitko od dr.niš ne govori..evo za taj prolaktin i tsh sam saznala tu prek Rode..Hvala Rodi do neba i Vama svima!!!
A naravno da ću ga pitati( ko će dočekat 9 mj :Smile: ,a dotad ću na svoju ruku izvadit te hormone koji mi fale

----------


## bubiloo

Mene su isto zanimala iskustva onih koji su bili u nekom postupku u Betiplus!
Već sam bila pitala na ovoj temi za iskustva ali se nitko nije bio javio.
Drago mi je da ste zadovoljni uslugom tamo jer su i na mene ostavili takav dojam.
Mi smo do sada bili samo na konzultacijama i pregledima tamo ali ozbiljno razmišljamo 
da krenemo i u postupak tamo ako bude potrebe!!
Sada se spremamo na AIH u 6 i 7 mjesecu i nadam se uspjehu pa da nam IVF/ISCI neće
trebati ali kao rezervu imam Betuplus!
Mi smo skupili sve nalaze i u ponedeljak idemo tamo pa me baš zanima šta će doktor reći-kakav
će nam biti ratni plan  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

bubiloo,eto drago mi je da se javila jos jedna koja ide tamo..
I drago mi je da imate pozitivna misljenja i iskustva tako da ce moj odabir sigurno biti ta klinika ako mi petrova ne upali..
Sretno!!!
A gdje idete na AIH?

----------


## bubiloo

milasova8, na AIH idemo na Sveti Duh i tamo sam na listi i za IVF/ISCI ako ova dva AIH-a ne uspiju.
Ali s obzirom da nisam sigurna da li ću upće doći ove godina na red na Sd-u jer im sredstva za ljekove
daju na kapaljku pa još nisu rješili niti prošlu godinu mislila sam na jesen možda odraditi jedan prirodni 
u Betiplus dok čekam da dođem na red na Sd-u. U stimulirani svakako nebih išla dok ne stupi na snagu
novi zakon.
U svakom slučaju u ponedeljak ću znati kakav je plan i dogovor.
Svi papiri i nalazi su prikupljeni i nestrpljivo išćekujemo prvi postupak.
Hvala na lijepim željama i vama također sretno a koliko vidim iz potpisa i vi čekate jesen da krenete u postupak!

----------


## tonka10

Moram priznati da je i meni bilo čudno kad nisam naišla ovdje na skoro nikakve informacije o Betaplus ali iskustvo moje prijateljice me navelo da im dam povjerenje.
Drago mi je da nas je više koje smo tamo  :Smile: 
Svim curama želim puno uspjeha bez obzira gdje se liječile!

----------


## milasova8

Pa da tek na jesen,stimulirani IVF/ ICSI.. U petrovu..buduci da imam sve papire razmisljam da odem.na jedan postupak prijebpetrove bas u Betaplus centar..ne znam..ili da se strpim do 10 mj.?

----------


## Vrci

Imam zadnje cijene mpo u ivf centru. da stavim tu u post,ili da javim nekom od modova,pa da se negdje navede?

----------


## MalaMa

> milasova8, na AIH idemo na Sveti Duh i tamo sam na listi i za IVF/ISCI ako ova dva AIH-a ne uspiju.
> Ali s obzirom da nisam sigurna da li ću upće doći ove godina na red na Sd-u jer im sredstva za ljekove
> daju na kapaljku pa još nisu rješili niti prošlu godinu mislila sam na jesen možda odraditi jedan prirodni 
> u Betiplus dok čekam da dođem na red na Sd-u. U stimulirani svakako nebih išla dok ne stupi na snagu
> novi zakon.
> U svakom slučaju u ponedeljak ću znati kakav je plan i dogovor.
> Svi papiri i nalazi su prikupljeni i nestrpljivo išćekujemo prvi postupak.
> Hvala na lijepim željama i vama također sretno a koliko vidim iz potpisa i vi čekate jesen da krenete u postupak!


bubiloo,
evo tražila sam o beta plus i srećom našla ovdje dojmove o njima. mene je također ponukala situacija na sd da možda iskombiniramo koji aih u beta plus dok čekam sljedećih ivf tko zna koliko.

cure recite mi jel ima neka granica progresivno pokretnih spermija koja je potrebna za aih? mi imamo malu količinu takvih.

----------


## MalaMa

eh da, koliko vas je ukupno koštao aih s postupkom i lijekovima,znam da su lijekovi individulani, ali otprilike?

----------


## štrumfeta

mala ma, meni je ovak bilo:
klomifen + 6 gonala od 75ui + ovidrele = oko 1500 kn (možda 50kn gore, s tim da sam samo 4 gonala iskoristila, dakle, da sam 4 kupovala bilo bi jeftinije. al da me ubiješ sad ne znam koliko je gonal, a izgubila sam račun) 
aih = 2500

----------


## maca papucarica

> mala ma, meni je ovak bilo:
> klomifen + 6 gonala od 75ui + ovidrele = oko 1500 kn (možda 50kn gore, s tim da sam samo 4 gonala iskoristila, dakle, da sam 4 kupovala bilo bi jeftinije. al da me ubiješ sad ne znam koliko je gonal, a izgubila sam račun) 
> aih = 2500


Meni se ovo čini strašno puno... nije ni čudo da masu parova preskače Aih!
Pa Ivf u prirodnjaku (znači i klomifen ili femara) je oko 4000 kn.

Ja sam Aih plaćala 1000 kn, fm uključene+250 kn 10 Femara.

----------


## Vrci

Ovo je cjenik u ivf centru


1. Izvantjelesna oplodnja s punom hormonskom stimulacijom - 9.375,00 kn
2. Izvantjelesna oplodnja s blagom stimulacijom - 6.250,00 kn
3. Izvantjelesna oplodnja u prirodnom ciklusu - 5.000,00 kn
4. Izvanuterina inseminacija - 2.500,00 kn
5. Konzultacije - 500,00 kn
6. Konzultacije s pregledom - 900,00 kn
7. Pregled - 500,00 kn
8. Spermiogram - 500,00

----------


## Mali Mimi

a zašto ne idete u bolnicu na inseminaciju, stvarno je to preskupo?

----------


## adria13

1 gonal je oko 200 kn, a mislim da je i brevactid 5000 bio tu negdje

----------


## Vrci

A koliko je decapeptly?

----------


## adria13

oko 50-60 kn jedan

----------


## Mali Mimi

mislim da ti je kutija oko 350 kn imaš 7 komada, ljekarna Filipović u Zg vam je najjeftinija za lijekove

----------


## Vrci

Hvala, već sam mislila da je skuplji
Inače, jesu to već umućkane? :D

----------


## bubiloo

> bubiloo,
> evo tražila sam o beta plus i srećom našla ovdje dojmove o njima. mene je također ponukala situacija na sd da možda iskombiniramo koji aih u beta plus dok čekam sljedećih ivf tko zna koliko.
> 
> cure recite mi jel ima neka granica progresivno pokretnih spermija koja je potrebna za aih? mi imamo malu količinu takvih.


MalaMa mislim da se aih ne isplati raditi privatno jer kad sve zbrojiš košta te skoro isto kao i IVF u prirodnom ciklusu tako da mislim da je onda ipak bolje privatno raditi IVF u prirodnom ciklusu. S time da koliko se ja u to razumijem, prirodni ciklus podrazumjeva samo štopericu, a klomifeni su već blaga stimulacija tako da mislim da je to već polustimulirani. Tako sam barem ja razumjela nek me neko ispravi ako griješim.

Postoji granica progresivno pokretnih za AIH. Kod nas je isto druga dijagnoza asthenozoospermija (moja je endometrioza) i dr je rekao da kad pomnoži količinu progresivno pokretnih i volumen i koncentraciju i šta ti ja znam koje još brojeve da ispada gotovo 5 milijuna tih progresivno pokretnih i da je to skroz dobro za AIH. S obzirom da i ja imam dijagnozu-uznapredovala endometrioza (operirana sam prije 3 mjeseca) mi smo se ipak odlučili da preskačemo aih i planiran je u 7 mjesecu klomifenski IVF.
Tako da sve ovisi koliko je teška ta astenozoospermija i koliki su i neki drugi parametri.

----------


## MalaMa

hvala cure na odgovorima. treba to zbilja sve zbrojit, nije jeftino, mora se priznat.
a prirodni ivf je kad ne dobivaš stimulaciju već ti oplode samo tvoju jajnu st. ili ti daju i nešto od lijekova?

----------


## sarahkay

Pozdrav, cure!

Spremam se ovih dana na 1. pregled u VV i očekujem da vjerojatno neću tako skoro dobiti termin za postupak, a lova je presušila (imali smo nekih nepredviđenih izdataka i privatnih problema) pa razmišljam (kao i mnoge od vas) da probam ubaciti neki "jeftiniji" prirodnjak u Beta plus ili poliklinici Vili. Ono što me zanima imaju li možda kakvo plaćanje na rate? (Vidim da Betaplus prima kartice, a Vili čekove). To mi je jedino izvedivo u sadašnjoj situaciji, a da ne moram posuđivati okolo. Hvala unaprijed svim suborkama koje imaju kakvu infomaciju

----------


## Vrci

Da,tako je, u prirodnom ifv nema nikakvih lijekova. Mislim da jedino daju štopericu

Meni se čini da se nekako možda dosta isplati polustimulirani

----------


## bubiloo

> Pozdrav, cure!
> 
> Spremam se ovih dana na 1. pregled u VV i očekujem da vjerojatno neću tako skoro dobiti termin za postupak, a lova je presušila (imali smo nekih nepredviđenih izdataka i privatnih problema) pa razmišljam (kao i mnoge od vas) da probam ubaciti neki "jeftiniji" prirodnjak u Beta plus ili poliklinici Vili. Ono što me zanima imaju li možda kakvo plaćanje na rate? (Vidim da Betaplus prima kartice, a Vili čekove). To mi je jedino izvedivo u sadašnjoj situaciji, a da ne moram posuđivati okolo. Hvala unaprijed svim suborkama koje imaju kakvu infomaciju


Sarahkay u Betiplus primaju kartice a mislim da je netko spomenuo da je moguće na rate a recimo ako imas American-Blue karticu (to je revolving kartica) ona ti automatski ide na rate. 
Mislim da ih slobodno možeš nazvati i raspitati se za mogučnost obročnog plačanja-ne vidim zašto to nebi bilo moguće.

----------


## bubiloo

> hvala cure na odgovorima. treba to zbilja sve zbrojit, nije jeftino, mora se priznat.
> a prirodni ivf je kad ne dobivaš stimulaciju već ti oplode samo tvoju jajnu st. ili ti daju i nešto od lijekova?


U prirodnom ivf-u dobiješ samo štopericu.

----------


## Charlie

Samo da kazem da je aih ipak znatno jeftiniji od prirodnjaka, cijena aih je oko 1500 a prirodnjaka oko 4500 kuna. Ako je aih nekome opcija, cisto da znate.

----------


## Mali Mimi

bubiloo ne bih te htjela plašiti ali klomifen ti nije dobar izbor ako imaš endometriozu, ja sam ga koristila više puta pa mi se nakalemčila cista na jajniku koja mi se nakon operacija vratila vrlo brzo, do tad nisam ni znala da je imam (endo) tako da pripazi s klomifenom.
To ti je baš doktorica predložila?

----------


## Charlie

Sad vidim da je kod dr. L. AIH 2500 kuna, to se stvarno cini puno, drugdje je koliko znam oko 1500.

----------


## sarahkay

Bubiloo, hvala na informacijama, budem te poslušala i nazvala ih. Također molim cure koje idu u Beta plus i Vili za informaciju što se traži svježe od nalaza? Ja imam sve nalaze nove (unutar 3-4 mjeseca) ali suprugovi su stari (brisevi i spermiogram više od godine) pa me zanima jel ih potrebno ponavljati ili se nešto ipak prizna. (Markere za HIV, sifilis i hepatitis imamo svježe). Koliko se čeka na 1. postupak u Beta plus, a koliko u Viliju ako su brisevi i hormoni ok?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sarahky to ti je OK ja mislim da vam ne trebaju svježi nalazi spermiograma i nema nekog čekanja na red u Viliju, nego kako se dogovorite, bitno je da su markeri i tvoji brisevi friški cca 6 mj. za beta plus će ti netko drugi odgovoriti to ne znam

----------


## milasova8

Iskreno meni se cini dosta skup dr L.
Spermiogram,npr.500 kn?! Nekak mi to sve puno skuplje neg drugdje

----------


## Mali Mimi

mene je začudio pregled sa konzultacijama 900 kn, mislim da toliko nije ni u Mariboru tamo je ako se sjećam 100 E

----------


## Charlie

To su nove cijene, cini mi se kao da je bilo 600 kn prije...

----------


## sarahkay

Hvala, Mali Mimi! Cure iz Beta plus (ako je koja ovdje) molim i vaše informacije. Hvala unaprijed

----------


## Vrci

Da, nove su cijene... moguće da budu i drugi digli... ili diže jer može.

Mi smo prije mjesec dana konzultacije i uzv platili 500 kn


Inače, cure koje su bile kod L-a na punoj stimulaciji, koje ste vaginalete dobile, ako jeste?

----------


## bubiloo

Dosta su skupe cijene kod dr. L u odnosu na druge privatnike.
Ja sam u Betiplus konzultacije i pregled platila 450 kn a spermiogram je 300 kn.

Sarahkey mislim da u Betiplus nema čekanja na postupak, naručito sad kad imaju biologicu koja je zaposlena na puno radno vrijeme.
Za ostale nalaze neznam.......možda je najbolje da dogovoriš konzultacije sa MPO doktorom i sve se dogovorite.

----------


## milasova8

Betaplus ima cjenik na svojoj stranici sto je odlicno pa si mozete usporedit,a meni se cini da su dosta jeftiniji od dr.L

----------


## Vrci

Evo betaplus

CJENIK POTPOMOGNUTE OPLODNJE
USLUGA 	Cijena (kn)
Inseminacija (AIH) 	2.000,00


IVF/ICSI prirodni ciklus 	4.500,00
IVF/ICSI blago stimulirani ciklus 	6.500,00
IVF stimulirani ciklus 	8.000,00
ICSI stimulirani ciklus 	10.000,00
TESE stimulirani ciklus 	12.000,00


Kriopohrana sjemena, oocita i zametaka, 1 godina 	1.000,00
Kriopohrana jajnih stanica kod punkcije 	3.000,00
Sekundarni IVF/ICSI (vitrificirane oocite) 	6.000,00
Embriotransfer pohranjenih zametaka (FET) 	2.500,00


Negativna aspiracija u prirodnom ciklusu
	1.000,00
Negativna aspiracija u stimuliranom ciklusu 	2.000,00


Opća anestezija za punkciju 	800,00

Oni imaju razliku za icsi i ivf postupke, inače sam viđala da to bude isto

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Da, nove su cijene... moguće da budu i drugi digli... ili diže jer može.
> 
> Mi smo prije mjesec dana konzultacije i uzv platili 500 kn
> 
> 
> Inače, cure koje su bile kod L-a na punoj stimulaciji, koje ste vaginalete dobile, ako jeste?


Ja sam dobila one natri tetraborat , a i prijateljica koja sad ulazi u postupak kod njega, dobila je isto te....

I da odmah prijavim da sam jučer bila na punkciji i od početnih 4 folikula, na kraju dobili 6 jajnih stanica (dva manja se sakrila  :Smile:  )...

----------


## tonka10

> Dosta su skupe cijene kod dr. L u odnosu na druge privatnike.
> Ja sam u Betiplus konzultacije i pregled platila 450 kn a spermiogram je 300 kn.
> 
> Sarahkey mislim da u Betiplus nema čekanja na postupak, naručito sad kad imaju biologicu koja je zaposlena na puno radno vrijeme.
> Za ostale nalaze neznam.......možda je najbolje da dogovoriš konzultacije sa MPO doktorom i sve se dogovorite.


mi smo imali spermiogram star 8 mjeseci i doc je rekla da nema potrebe da mm ponavlja spermio jer će ga oni ionako raditi prije inseminacije. 
isto tako; moji brisevi su bili stari 6 mjeseci a papa je bio novijeg datuma i to im je bilo ok. 
najbolje je dogovoriti konzultacije pa vidjeti s njima.

----------


## štrumfeta

imaju u cjeniku kriopohranu zametaka?!? ha ha idemo svi tamo  :Smile: 
i kaj znači ovo kriopohrana js kod punkcije? ne kužim razliku između ovog čuvanja za 1000 kn i 3000 kn?

----------


## štrumfeta

*mala ma*,  poslije ispiranja sjemena (nakon obrade) trebalo bi ostati bar 5 milijuna progresivno pokretnih spermija,  ispod tog nema baš šanse da ti aih uspije. ali, koliko sam iskopala na američkim sajtovima, oni smatraju 10 milijuna nekim brojem koji ti ajmo reći jamči pošenu šansu. kod njih je to neka granica isplativosti, ak ih je manje od 10 milijuna, parovi najčešće idu na ivf, jer je aih užasno skup, a šanse se s manjim brojem proporcionalno smanjuju.

----------


## Vrci

> Ja sam dobila one natri tetraborat , a i prijateljica koja sad ulazi u postupak kod njega, dobila je isto te....


e to je i moje, ali nisam znala pročitati njegov rukopis  :Embarassed:

----------


## mare41

> imaju u cjeniku kriopohranu zametaka?!? ha ha idemo svi tamo 
> i kaj znači ovo kriopohrana js kod punkcije? ne kužim razliku između ovog čuvanja za 1000 kn i 3000 kn?


po meni, kako mi se čini-1000 kuna je godišnje čuvanje j.s., zamrznute sper., i zametaka, a 3000 je kad nakon punkcije ostanu j.s. pa je to cijena zamrzavanja, a ne čuvanja, kao ovo prvo...
a fet-a će biti vrlo skoro...

----------


## štrumfeta

> po meni, kako mi se čini-1000 kuna je godišnje čuvanje j.s., zamrznute sper., i zametaka, a 3000 je kad nakon punkcije ostanu j.s. pa je to cijena zamrzavanja, a ne čuvanja, kao ovo prvo...
> a fet-a će biti vrlo skoro...


kužim, u biti bi ispalo 4 000kn da ti zamrznu i čuvaju višak js, nije li tako? puno je to.

----------


## mare41

štrumfeta, ako smo dobro shvatili (a ne znam kako drugačije shvatiti)-je, puno je, al čim skoro izađe novi zakon-bit će fet, a krio j.s. po želji
zbunjuje me fet-vani su prve 3 godine čuvanja besplatne

----------


## milasova8

A kak je cuvanje u drugim priv.klinikama regulirano?

----------


## M@tt

> I da odmah prijavim da sam jučer bila na punkciji i od početnih 4 folikula, na kraju dobili 6 jajnih stanica (dva manja se sakrila  )...


ajde super bubi!! Drzimo palceve za tulum u labu! Kako vrijeme leti!!

----------


## Hoću bebu

M@t nadam se da će i vama uskoro zasjati sunčeko i da će bit sve super,držim fige :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> ajde super bubi!! Drzimo palceve za tulum u labu! Kako vrijeme leti!!


Hvala M@tt ali to je tek mali početak... Nadamo se ovaj put..

I vi ćete uskoro, u kojoj ste fazi?

----------


## M@tt

> M@t nadam se da će i vama uskoro zasjati sunčeko i da će bit sve super,držim fige


 :Smile:  hvala ti




> Hvala M@tt ali to je tek mali početak... Nadamo se ovaj put..
> 
> I vi ćete uskoro, u kojoj ste fazi?


Ma danas bili kod endokrinologa, tsh je sad u redu, ali nastavlja terapiju, u meduvremenu cekamo rezultate imunoloskih pretraga s VV-a te sljedeci ciklus koji ce biti bez ciste nadamo se....

----------


## štrumfeta

> al čim skoro izađe novi zakon-bit će fet


 pozlatile ti se riječi!  "čim skoro"  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

m@tt a kad vi to onda krećete jel sad u 5.mj?

----------


## M@tt

> m@tt a kad vi to onda krećete jel sad u 5.mj?


Da sad krajem, ako nas cista opet ne sprijeci u tome...  :Sad:

----------


## tikica78

ja krećem ovaj tjedan.. jedva čekam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## amyx

> mene je začudio pregled sa konzultacijama 900 kn, mislim da toliko nije ni u Mariboru tamo je ako se sjećam 100 E


Ja sam prvi pregles s konzultacijama platila 50 eura

----------


## M@tt

> ja krećem ovaj tjedan.. jedva čekam!


Mogu mislit!!!  :Smile:  sretno tiiiiiiiii bilooooo.... Drzimo palceve

----------


## Elena 85

M@tt i tikice sretno vam ,da svibanj bude vas mjesec :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> ja krećem ovaj tjedan.. jedva čekam!


Napokon  :Very Happy: 
Kad se samo sjetim kad si pisala tko će dočekati taj 5. mjesec, a eto to je sad tu..
Želim ti svu sreću i da ti ovo bude zadnji/dobitni pokušaj  :Smile: 

M@tt Vama želim isto  :Wink:

----------


## kiarad

> ja krećem ovaj tjedan.. jedva čekam!


jel krenulo?

----------


## tikica78

ma nije još.. nešto rozo danas , a vjerujem da bude ujutro..nadam se

----------


## tikica78

> M@tt i tikice sretno vam ,da svibanj bude vas mjesec


elena hvala ti na prekrasnim željama!
Bubi moja i tebi hvala , prvo nam ti sad nastavi niz nakon elene i kiarad..

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt i tikice sretno vam ,da svibanj bude vas mjesec


Hvala draga, trudit čemo se  :Smile:

----------


## 1977

Strah.......beta 304 prekjučer ( 11 dnt ). Sada moram opet vaditi a 9 dan sam imala spoting nakon ultrazvuka kojeg sam pokušala odbiti no nisam uspjela.
Nisam dobila ijedan booster, sve odbila ( inače oko 4 Choragona dobijem )........

----------


## tikica78

1977 zašto strah? pa čestitam ti!

----------


## mare41

1977, čestitam! Krasna beta, navijamo danas za duplanje! (otkud uzv 9. dan nakon transfera?)

----------


## 1977

> 1977 zašto strah? pa čestitam ti!


Pehista sam, vanmaternična prije 14 godina, hashimoto, plave noge od heparina-trombofilijica i taj UZV u subotu nakon kojeg sam već sve oplakala i mislila stati s terapijom....ali ipak otišla u ponedjeljak izvaditi betu, jednostavno me toliko strah da ne mogu sjesti u auto i otići u lab.......

----------


## 1977

> 1977, čestitam! Krasna beta, navijamo danas za duplanje! (otkud uzv 9. dan nakon transfera?)


Pa svaka 3 dana me gleda preko trbuha, a ovaj 9 dan onak za pravo jel.....kaže ne može naštetiti, ja ipak zamolila prije da ne, ali ja sam glupa pa...

----------


## geceta

pozdravcek, eto me opet malo tu  :Smile: 
ako me sad i prime na postupak i ako ne uspije ( to su sve varijacije na temu) razmisljam o nekom polustimuliranom u betaplusu preko ljeta pa bih imala par pitanja ako mi je netko voljan odgovoriti na pp.
zahvaljujem!

----------


## Vrci

Pa zašto na pm? Bolje da pišemo tu, nekome možda pomognu informacije  :Smile:

----------


## tonka10

> pozdravcek, eto me opet malo tu 
> ako me sad i prime na postupak i ako ne uspije ( to su sve varijacije na temu) razmisljam o nekom polustimuliranom u betaplusu preko ljeta pa bih imala par pitanja ako mi je netko voljan odgovoriti na pp.
> zahvaljujem!


slobodno pitaj sve što te zanima

----------


## geceta

Ma istina Vrci ali imam dva pitanja i totalno su glupa opce ali cisto da si ja neke stvari poslozim :Smile:  u tih 6500 koliko vec koliko je polustimulirani, naravno ne ulaze konzultacije i lijekovi je li tako? cistam da si potvrdim to. priznaju li sgram s VVa npr i ostalu dokumentaciju te na koliko tih konzultacija opce moras prije postupka cca? i kak si ti tonka za sad zadovoljna njima? rekla sam dva ali evo jos jedno: koliko im je trebalo od prvog upoznavanja s dr do prvog postupka? sad stajem. za sad  :Wink:  tnx!!

----------


## tonka10

Prvi pregled i konzultacije sam platila 450 kuna; UZV 250 + 200 konzultacije. Kad se dogovoriš za postupak poslije ne plaćaš folikulometrije i dolaske na konzultacije ali plaćaš lijekove i štopericu. (za polustimulirani bi ti to trebalo iznositi oko 1.000 kn, tako je bar meni rekla ali sve naravno ovisi koliko lijekova i kojih ćeš uzimati)
Od upoznavanja dr do prvog postupka je prošlo 2 mjeseca ali samo zato što moji hormoni nisu bili u redu te ih je trebalo dovesti u normalu. Iz istog razloga sam i sad na čekanju (pametnica mislila da me bromergon izliječio pa ga prestala uzimati).
Ako je kod tebe sve u redu vjerujem da možeš u postupak već u sljedećem ciklusu.
Svu dokumentaciju koju imaš će ti priznati; ali možda te doc zatraži nešto novo ako smatra da trebaš ponoviti ili nešto nisi još radila. 
Ja sam za sad jako zadovoljna, doktorica je jako stručna i ulijeva povjerenje. Meni je to bitno jer želim da me netko zaista promatra kao individualan slučaj i prema mojim potrebama mi odredi terapiju.
Vjerujem joj i znam da zna što radi; valjda zato sam odlučila žrtvovati neke druge stvari da bih mogla platiti postupak kod njih.
Isto tako, u startu me oduševila kad je rekla da HSG odem obaviti u bolnicu na uputnicu i čuvam novce za postupak. (iako mi je bez beda mogla uzeti 1.300 kuna jer i oni to rade).

----------


## milasova8

Znaci polustimulirani bi bio oko 8000 kn sa prvim pregledom..
E tonka10, znaci bas traze i Hsg ili je to individualno? Ja to nisam obavila a i nitko me nije trazio

----------


## tonka10

mi smo tad bili kandidati za inseminaciju pa su zato tražili HSG. Mislim da za ostale postupke ne ali to bi trebalo provjeriti

----------


## Vrci

HSG privatnici traže ako treba, mislim da nije 100% preduvjet. Recimo L je rekao da bih ja možda morala ići na HSG da imamo normalan spermio. Ali kad je i s muške strane neka dijagnoza, nema smisla raditi HSG, budući da će se izbjeći inseminacije (za koje trebaju biti prohodni jajovodi)
Znači individualni pristup

----------


## nangaparbat

> Znaci polustimulirani bi bio oko 8000 kn sa prvim pregledom..
> E tonka10, znaci bas traze i Hsg ili je to individualno? Ja to nisam obavila a i nitko me nije trazio


S obzirom da se kod vas radi o muskom faktoru, ako ne grijesim, HSG nije potreban. Ionako idete na IVF, ne na AIH.

----------


## tonka10

je, tako je. Mi smo tad s njegove strane imali nalaz normozoospermie a sad imamo oligoastheno  :Sad:

----------


## milasova8

hvala vam cure,da kod nas je muški faktor..imamo samo 2% morfološki ispravnim od 9 mil.spermija :Sad:  No,dobro imamo nešto i krećemo u boj!! hehehhe

----------


## geceta

Tonka,od srca ti hvala na ovako podrobnom mailu,sad doista vise nemam pitanja,sve si mi razjasnila :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> Strah.......beta 304 prekjučer ( 11 dnt ). Sada moram opet vaditi a 9 dan sam imala spoting nakon ultrazvuka kojeg sam pokušala odbiti no nisam uspjela.
> Nisam dobila ijedan booster, sve odbila ( inače oko 4 Choragona dobijem )........


ej, čekamo današnju lijepu betu!

----------


## tonka10

> Tonka,od srca ti hvala na ovako podrobnom mailu,sad doista vise nemam pitanja,sve si mi razjasnila


Ma nema na čemu  :Smile:  
Svim curama želim puno uspjeha u postizanju cilja!

----------


## 1977

> ej, čekamo današnju lijepu betu!


dakle,
11 dnt 304
13 dnt 396,90

doktor kaže da se 2 blastociste sčistile u subotu nakon ultrazvuka, jedna se nastavlja razvijati. Kao vidi se gestacijski prsten 5 mm, makar ja vidim po 5 uvijek kada gledam u ekran i majmunsku glavu ali šta ćeš, vjere mora biti...
Ali iskonski strah ostaje, svaki drugi dan sam u labu i zbog TSH zadnjih 30 dana tako da sumnjam da mi ostalo krvi u organizmu više s time da ju heparin i prorjeđuje...fala izumiteljima rumenila :Wink: )
TSH pod kontrolom cijelo vrijeme. Vrti oko 2 na duploj dozi prije tranfera.

----------


## Vrci

1977 gdje si ti ono u postupku?
pitam zbog tsh, i ja ću ga morati tako puno kontrolirati kad dođe do toga...uf...

inače, ako dr kaže da je sve ok, čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Draga 1977, čekamo s tobom i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba!

----------


## 1977

> 1977 gdje si ti ono u postupku?
> pitam zbog tsh, i ja ću ga morati tako puno kontrolirati kad dođe do toga...uf...
> 
> inače, ako dr kaže da je sve ok, čestitam


TSH ti nema veze kod koga si u postupku jer svi gledaju nalaz koji im doneseš par dana prije postupka i ne traže od tebe da to kontroliraš niti znaju ikakve poveznice o hashimotu i inekcijama koje daju. Njima je svima bitno da se ograde da te nisu uzeli u postupak dok ti je TSH 5 npr. i tu njihova briga završava i odgovornost.
Uključujući super endokrinologa privatnog u Zg čiji je savjet bio " čim saznate da ste trudni dođite i kontrolirati ćemo vas prvih 3 mjeseca svakih mjesec dana"- TO JE 30 dana prekasno ( ne kod prirodne trudnoće nego kod MPO ) jer TSH odmah skače od štoperice, kao što sam napisala prije, 0,98 mi je bio TSH na 1.dan postupka da bi 4 dana prije transfera skočio na 7,36 pod istom dozom. Jedini način je vađenje TSH svaki drugi dan nakon štoperice i u mojem slučaju dizanje na duplo doze pa je za dva dana palo na 1,96. Plus odbijam sve Brevacide, Choragone i ostale koje sadrže Hcg jer utječu na hipofizu i dižu TSH.
To sam naravno sama našla na internetskim stranim studijama jer endokrinolog prvi puta čuje za to i baš mu je to interesantno i svaka čast kako sam to našla. Ja inače nemam problema s TH3 i TH4 tako da ti ne preporučam svoj način ako imaš varijacije s tim hormonima, meni su oni isti bez terapije i sa 200 mikrograma terapije stoga OPREZ. Da ne pričam o savjetima MPO stručnjaka koji su mi govorili da sam osjetljiva duša i da mi od sekiranja skoči TSH pa da ne dižem dozu nego popijem 2 Apaurina. Apaurine nisam pila a TSH dobar, pa kako to?
Mare 41 mi je pomogla da izvadim pretrage za trombofiliju jer me oba MPO stručnjaka nisu nikada poslali na to, a spomenula sam da sam imala upalu površinske vene nakon operacije i primala heparin. Tako da Mare 41 i Francesci ovim putem jako zahvaljujem na tome.

----------


## Vrci

Meni su isto svi hormoni ok osim TSH koji stalno varira. Sutra vadim TSH opet, da vidim jel mogu u postupak, i nekako nisam optimistična  :Sad: 
A radi sebe ću vaditi što ćešće, jer vidim kako mi je TSH osjetljiv. Mislim da mi ga je zadnji puta stres dobrano dignuo  :Sad: 
I ići ću sad na kontrolu u bolnicu, od privatnika ne mogu naći nikoga tako dobrog, a i bankrotirat ću onda u trudnoći :D

----------


## tonka10

moj TSH je prije postupka iznosio 3,98 i unazad zadnjih 4-5 godina je uvijek iznad 3. Kako je kod mene primarni problem jako povišen PRL, doc je smatrala da će uvođenjem bromergona i reguliranjem prolaktina sniziti i TSH. 
Tako je i bilo, u roku od 2 mjeseca TSH je bio ispod 2. Nakon toga primila sam štopericu, i prestala uzimati bromergon da bi mi nakon toga TSH skočio na 4.47 (T3 i T4 kao i UZV štitnjače su mi super)
Sad sam opet na bromergonu i nadam se da će se scenarij ponoviti i da ću ga vrlo brzo na isti način dovesti u red ali me tvoj post potaknuo na razmišljanje; što ako mi posljedično nakon sljedeće štoperice opet skoči unatoč tome što ću biti na bromergonu?
Znači, trebala bih nakon punkcije napraviti TSH i ako je skočio ražiti doc uvođenje euthyroxa?

----------


## mare41

1977, zato smo i tu da dijelimo ono što znamo, držim ti fige i javi nam se!

----------


## 1977

> Meni su isto svi hormoni ok osim TSH koji stalno varira. Sutra vadim TSH opet, da vidim jel mogu u postupak, i nekako nisam optimistična 
> A radi sebe ću vaditi što ćešće, jer vidim kako mi je TSH osjetljiv. Mislim da mi ga je zadnji puta stres dobrano dignuo 
> I ići ću sad na kontrolu u bolnicu, od privatnika ne mogu naći nikoga tako dobrog, a i bankrotirat ću onda u trudnoći :D


Mene je privatni endokrinolog koštao 12 000, kada napokon zatrudnimo cure, klinci bu nam jeli žgance svaki dan... :Wink: )
Pij Euthyrox natašte svako jutro u isto vrijeme potpunu a ne rascjepkanu dozu s jako malo vode, vidim da ti je bio 21 pod 25 mikrograma, probaj 4 dana 50 i odi izvadi krv, ako si pila antibebi ( zbog regulacije hormona ) ili estrofem ne diži si dozu jer ti od toga skače. 
Plus, ako piješ prenatale i ostale vitaminske tablete koje sadrže željezo moraš ih piti minimum 6 sati nakon Euthyroxa ujutro jer željezo u crijevima blokira asorpciju Euthyroxa u krv, piše ti to na dosta tableta s željezom ( Heferol npr. ) ali ne na multivitaminskima kao Elevit i Prenatal za trudnice
koje sadrže dosta željeza. 

NIJE STRES. I odi na scintigrafiju štitnjače, ultrazvukom vide samo čvoriće i koliko se smanjuje ili raste, plus punkcija obavezno barem jedne polutke jer je Hashimoto zaj....  kod nekog štitnjača istruli za 6 mjeseci a kod nekog za 40 godina.

----------


## Vrci

TSH je bio 21 pod 12,5. euthyroxa. Kad sam prvo 3 mj pila 25 bio je 0,02.
Sad sam opet na 25, i baš idem sutra vidjeti. L kaže da ako pada i ako se već vidi da doza djeluje, mogu u mpo. Iako ja sumnjam

UZV pokazuje standard stanje za Hashimoto. Nema čvorića, ali je "uništena".
Privatnica koja me vodila zadnjih 6 mj nije bila dostupna za kontrolu kad sam ju trebala, pa sam išla kod drugog dr. On me se baš nije dojmio, sad ću ići na Vuk Vrhovec. A najmanje što mogu je samostalno vaditi krv i pratiti TSH

Kažeš da probam veću dozu i za par dana na vađenje - ti misliš da se može vidjeti utjecaj tako brzo?
Iako kažu, utjecaj doze lijekova se vidi brzo, ali potpuni utjecaj se vidi za 4-6 tjedana

----------


## Kadauna

> TSH ti nema veze kod koga si u postupku jer svi gledaju nalaz koji im doneseš par dana prije postupka i ne traže od tebe da to kontroliraš niti znaju ikakve poveznice o hashimotu i inekcijama koje daju. Njima je svima bitno da se ograde da te nisu uzeli u postupak dok ti je TSH 5 npr. i tu njihova briga završava i odgovornost.
> Uključujući super endokrinologa privatnog u Zg čiji je savjet bio " čim saznate da ste trudni dođite i kontrolirati ćemo vas prvih 3 mjeseca svakih mjesec dana"- TO JE 30 dana prekasno ( ne kod prirodne trudnoće nego kod MPO ) jer TSH odmah skače od štoperice, kao što sam napisala prije, 0,98 mi je bio TSH na 1.dan postupka da bi 4 dana prije transfera skočio na 7,36 pod istom dozom. Jedini način je vađenje TSH svaki drugi dan nakon štoperice i u mojem slučaju dizanje na duplo doze pa je za dva dana palo na 1,96. Plus odbijam sve Brevacide, Choragone i ostale koje sadrže Hcg jer utječu na hipofizu i dižu TSH.
> To sam naravno sama našla na internetskim stranim studijama jer endokrinolog prvi puta čuje za to i baš mu je to interesantno i svaka čast kako sam to našla. Ja inače nemam problema s TH3 i TH4 tako da ti ne preporučam svoj način ako imaš varijacije s tim hormonima, meni su oni isti bez terapije i sa 200 mikrograma terapije stoga OPREZ. Da ne pričam o savjetima MPO stručnjaka koji su mi govorili da sam osjetljiva duša i da mi od sekiranja skoči TSH pa da ne dižem dozu nego popijem 2 Apaurina. Apaurine nisam pila a TSH dobar, pa kako to?
> Mare 41 mi je pomogla da izvadim pretrage za trombofiliju jer me oba MPO stručnjaka nisu nikada poslali na to, a spomenula sam da sam imala upalu površinske vene nakon operacije i primala heparin. Tako da Mare 41 i Francesci ovim putem jako zahvaljujem na tome.


1977, ajme, tko se tebi usudi svaki dan ili svaka dva dana vaditi krv? U kojem to labu radiš? Jel znaju oni da si ti trudna  :Smile: )
Držim fige, što tvoj liječnik, MPO stručnjak nakon takvih beta kaže? Kako dalje? Jel opet i kad uzv? I što on to uopće vidi na takvoj maloj beti? Gdje si bila u postupku? *SRETNO!*

----------


## 1977

> TSH je bio 21 pod 12,5. euthyroxa. Kad sam prvo 3 mj pila 25 bio je 0,02.
> Sad sam opet na 25, i baš idem sutra vidjeti. L kaže da ako pada i ako se već vidi da doza djeluje, mogu u mpo. Iako ja sumnjam
> 
> UZV pokazuje standard stanje za Hashimoto. Nema čvorića, ali je "uništena".
> Privatnica koja me vodila zadnjih 6 mj nije bila dostupna za kontrolu kad sam ju trebala, pa sam išla kod drugog dr. On me se baš nije dojmio, sad ću ići na Vuk Vrhovec. A najmanje što mogu je samostalno vaditi krv i pratiti TSH
> 
> Kažeš da probam veću dozu i za par dana na vađenje - ti misliš da se može vidjeti utjecaj tako brzo?
> Iako kažu, utjecaj doze lijekova se vidi brzo, ali potpuni utjecaj se vidi za 4-6 tjedana


za 2 dana se vidi utjecaj veće doze, potpuni utjecaj je nešto što se gleda nakon što ustvrdiš da si trudna pa prvi mjesec trudnoće ne diraš dozu a onda kreće lagano smanjenje zbog toga što i normalnim trudnicama koje nemaju problema s štitnjačom pada nakon 3 mjeseca TSH-čak i njima doseže 12 koje nemaju problema zbog novonastalih promjena u organizmu. 
Tebi se kao ni meni neće plod primiti ako nam od transfera prvih mjesec dana TSH u MPO postupku nije ispod 3, a onda kada rodiš imaš cijeli život vremena kontrolirati štitnjaču svakih 6 mjeseci. No, trenutno si taj luksuz ne možeš priuštiti nego pobijediti TSH tih mjesec dana. On je jedini neprijatelj u postupku, ne možeš ga ni vađenjem štitnjače kompletno riješiti jer i dalje zeza ljude. Ja sam i tu soluciju istraživala već.

----------


## 1977

> 1977, ajme, tko se tebi usudi svaki dan ili svaka dva dana vaditi krv? U kojem to labu radiš? Jel znaju oni da si ti trudna )
> Držim fige, što tvoj liječnik, MPO stručnjak nakon takvih beta kaže? Kako dalje? Jel opet i kad uzv? I što on to uopće vidi na takvoj maloj beti? Gdje si bila u postupku? *SRETNO!*


Hvala na komplimentu trudna, to sam zadnji puta čula prije 14 godina ali loše završilo. U Breyeru vadim krv. UZV opet 12.05. i vađenje bete sutra i TSH također.
Kaže doktor da beta ne raste od zraka pogotovo jer nisam dobila ijedan booster tijekom postupka ali zna samnom da se ne veselim unaprijed  pa mi ne prodaje takve poticajne spike, više  :Wink: ) 
A i kada mi je 11.dnt beta bila 304 sam se plakala a ne veselila jer me strah vanmaterničnih, anembrionalnih i ostalih drekova kaj su mi se desili.
Voljela bih da još 20 dana ne izjavim gdje sam bila u 3.postupku jer znam unaprijed da ću se iživcirati  :Wink: ) Obećajem odgovor.

----------


## Vrci

Htjela sam ti poslati privatnu poruku, ali nekako to ne vidim kako sad napraviti, tu s posla  :Smile: 

Znači meni bi se nakon 2 i pol tj trebao vidjeti utjecaj smanjenja doze euthyroxa? I ako je sad još tsh visok, ako popijem tipa u pet, sub i ned 50 mcg umjesto 25, u pon bi se mogao vidjeti još neki pad?

Vidim da si se dosta informirala, baš mi je trebao netko takav

I da, kod kojeg si mpo i endokrinologa? Može na pp ako želiš  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

I da, jel točno da se TSH vadi natašte, prije Euthyroxa?

----------


## 1977

> I da, jel točno da se TSH vadi natašte, prije Euthyroxa?


Ne, u podne nakon doze koju popiješ najkasnije u 8 jer je to tvoje svakodnevno stanje i vidljivost prilagođene terapije, razgraditi će se u organizmu od prethodnog jutra i biti normalno viša, hormoni i natašte nemaju poveznica.

----------


## 1977

> Htjela sam ti poslati privatnu poruku, ali nekako to ne vidim kako sad napraviti, tu s posla 
> 
> Znači meni bi se nakon 2 i pol tj trebao vidjeti utjecaj smanjenja doze euthyroxa? I ako je sad još tsh visok, ako popijem tipa u pet, sub i ned 50 mcg umjesto 25, u pon bi se mogao vidjeti još neki pad?
> 
> Vidim da si se dosta informirala, baš mi je trebao netko takav
> 
> I da, kod kojeg si mpo i endokrinologa? Može na pp ako želiš


Poslala sam ti poruku

----------


## geceta

Nisam ovo sve sad detaljno citala jer sam na poslu ali meni su u vise lab rekli da ako idem vadit hormone stitnjace,to jutro ne uzimam euthyrox nego tek kad izvadim krv.naravno,na taste jer tak moras bit zbog tableta

----------


## Vrci

Pa da, to su i meni rekli. ali nije logično - meni znaju da štitnjača ne radi. Dobro je zbog tableta. Pa čemu onda kontrola kad tablete nema u organizmu? Osim ako se ne gleda neki produženi učinak terapije  :Smile: 
Ionako fukncioniram na tableti cijeli dan

----------


## 1977

> Pa da, to su i meni rekli. ali nije logično - meni znaju da štitnjača ne radi. Dobro je zbog tableta. Pa čemu onda kontrola kad tablete nema u organizmu? Osim ako se ne gleda neki produženi učinak terapije 
> Ionako fukncioniram na tableti cijeli dan


Ako vas to muči uzmite si onda kompromisnu srednju vrijednost, popijte Euthyrox u 6 ujutro i odite u priv.lab vaditi u 15 do 6 krv, nakon 12 sati i muka riješena.

----------


## Vrci

Evo sa stranice laboratorija

Nadomjesna terapija hormonima štitnjače (npr. Euthyrox) može utjecati na rezultat ukupnog T4 i slobodnog T4.  Stoga je važno na dan vađenja krvi ne uzeti lijek prije uzorkovanja. Propisanu dozu lijeka može se uzeti neposredno nakon vađenja krvi.


Znači utječe na T4, a ne i na TSH

----------


## 1977

> Evo sa stranice laboratorija
> 
> Nadomjesna terapija hormonima štitnjače (npr. Euthyrox) može utjecati na rezultat ukupnog T4 i slobodnog T4.  Stoga je važno na dan vađenja krvi ne uzeti lijek prije uzorkovanja. Propisanu dozu lijeka može se uzeti neposredno nakon vađenja krvi.
> 
> 
> Znači utječe na T4, a ne i na TSH


TH4 je uvijek malo povišen nakon dizanja doze na 2 tjedna ali mu to nije realna slika, nego komadići trule štitnjače jače kolaju krvotokom navodno i to uzrokuju, na TSH ne utječe i tak je meni endokrinolog objašnjavao da se ne bojim kod dizanja doze malo povišenog TH4 jer kod hashimota rijetko odlazi u hiper ali cure na krivom smo topicu pa se ostali mogu malo ljutiti....,.

----------


## Vrci

Jel postoji uopće tema za štitnjaču i mpo? Možda da moderatorice tamo prebace. Sigurno će još nekome biti korisno  :Smile:

----------


## Lalala

Imam jedno blesavo pitanje.. :D Da li je i za privatne klinike potrebno ono pravno i psiholosko savjetovanje i ako je, di se to radi? Da li privatno negdje ili u bolnici preko uputnice?

----------


## Inesz

da lalala. potrebno je pp jer privatne klinike rade po istom zakonu kao i državne. savjetovanje najlakše možeš obaviti u obiteljskim centrima.

----------


## tikica78

Inesz kako je slatka tvoja buhtlica!! to je ta beta 37 :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

hvala tikice  :Smile: 
da to je beta 37, pa 39...
 :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

prekrasna beta! miš mali! :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## 1977

Najljepša beta koju sam vidjela Inesz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> prekrasna beta! miš mali!


Potpisujem ovo  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Neka i vaše bete što prije budu ovako lijepe!  :Very Happy: 
Sretno cure u postupcima!

----------


## Vrci

Ima nekog tko bude kod L-a za prvu polovicu 6.mj?  :Smile: 
Ja moram odgoditi postupak, tsh mi je sad 13 (prije 2tj bio 21, ovo je napredak  :Smile:  ). Tako da čekam iduću mengu. A ni ova još nije došla (danas 41 dc, stiže u pon-utorak...)

----------


## Tinnčica

Pozdrav svima!

Nova sam ovdje i u svemu ovomu.... Zanima me ima li tko iskustava od vas s doktorom Velimirom Šimunićem? 
Hvala unaprijed

----------


## tikica78

ja čekam moju m. kasni nervira me!
ja mislila sam da ću već biti u postupku! tak da možda ja budem s tobom , ali valjda neće toliko otegnuti! 
nikad mi ne kasni! i sad kad treba nema je!

----------


## mari mar

> ja čekam moju m. kasni nervira me!
> ja mislila sam da ću već biti u postupku! tak da možda ja budem s tobom , ali valjda neće toliko otegnuti! 
> nikad mi ne kasni! i sad kad treba nema je!


Možda kasni s razlogom! :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Ma nije otklonila sam tu sumnju :Wink:

----------


## 1977

11 dnt 304
13 dnt 396,90
15 dnt 749,30 danas

----------


## M@tt

> 11 dnt 304
> 13 dnt 396,90
> 15 dnt 749,30 danas


Čestitam 1977!!!!!!! To je to. Uživaj sad dalje...  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

1977cestitka i od mene! A sad na sunce, gdje si radila postupak! :Laughing: 

Ja dobila , hvala Bogu krecem!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## 1977

> 1977cestitka i od mene! A sad na sunce, gdje si radila postupak!
> 
> Ja dobila , hvala Bogu krecem!!!


napisala sam na jedan post it L, a na drugi P. i izvlačila imena.
Ispalo je P. šest puta zaredom. Čak sam i šnauceru dala da izvlači post it s psećim kolačićem na svakom pa koji prvi pojede.......
Dakle, 3.postupak kod istog: P.

----------


## mare41

1977, čestitam, viš, prava lutrija i dobro je ispalo :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

1977 čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

1977 lijepe vijesti.
čestitam!
a sada kad si trudna ne smiješ se puno živcirati. sjećam se silnih problema sa dr P. koji su te nervirali sa razlogom, pa ti toplo preporučam vođenje trudnoće kod nekog drugog doktora.
sretno dalje draga...

----------


## Inesz

evo tikice78, došao dan da kreneš u novi postupak.
puno sreće ti želim.
 :Smile:

----------


## 1977

Hvala svima na lijepim željama !!!!
Nego muči me što je sutra 16 dnt a naručena na onaj uzv, kaj da radim  :Shock:  
Kojeg dana su vas prvi puta gledali? Da odbijem  :No-no:  :No-no:  :No-no:

----------


## nangaparbat

> Hvala svima na lijepim željama !!!!
> Nego muči me što je sutra 16 dnt a naručena na onaj uzv, kaj da radim  
> Kojeg dana su vas prvi puta gledali? Da odbijem


Po misljenju vecine ginekologa uzv prije 6-7 tjedna nema smisla. A i ja se slazem s tim. Moze se vidjeti zumancana vreca, ali prije otkucaja srca nista nije sigurno, pa cak ni tad... Tako da je po mom ovo samo bacanje novca. Sretno! Neka ti sve bude lijepo i skolski....

----------


## frka

> Pozdrav svima!
> 
> Nova sam ovdje i u svemu ovomu.... Zanima me ima li tko iskustava od vas s doktorom Velimirom Šimunićem? 
> Hvala unaprijed


evo malo o grupnom iskustvu MPO pacijenata s prof. Šimunićem http://forum.roda.hr/threads/70480-G...insku-oplodnju
za individualno iskustvo morat će se javiti netko drugi...


1977, ne znam čemu tajnovitost oko dr-a kod kojeg si bila u postupku kad je svima koji su s tobom raspravljali o njegovim (najblaže rečeno) "specifičnim metodama liječenja" kristalno jasno o kome se tu radi. zbog tebe nema smisla ponavljati istu priču - odrasla si, tvoj izbor (mada mi nije jasan jer si i sama došla do nekih zaključaka), ali je zbog drugih koji čitaju bitno ponoviti da tako rani uzv-i nisu uobičajena praksa i nemaju smisla, a par dana nakon transfera izjave tipa "eto baš odoše 2 blastice nakon uzv-a, jedna se zadržala" u rangu "bilo jednom u Nedođiji".
u svakom ti slučaju želim sreću i uspješnu, školsku trudnoću!

----------


## mare41

1977, frka i nanga su ti sve rekla, a ako možda ne znaš-one su mame pa iz prve ruke znaju što pišu...a ja sam od više doktora čula da se ne vidi ništa dok beta nije 1000, ako se odlučiš otići (danas ili drugi dan)-tu smo, čekamo da nam se javiš i veselimo se s tobom!

----------


## Sonja29

1977 možeš otići ako želiš ali ništa se bitnije neće promjenit.Po mom skromnom mišnjenju mislim da ne treba ići prije 3-4 tt najmanje. Sretno i želim ti urednu trudnoću do kraja!
mare41 :Heart:  si  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Sonja, i ti si moje :Heart:

----------


## 1977

Bila danas na uzv, preko trbuha, jedan zametak, od srijede je kao naraslo s 5mm na 7mm.  
Dobila zadnje inekcije Progesterona i Dexa i Spasmexa. Skinuo me s Estrofema ( jedna tableta dnevno bila ). Dogovorila se s docom da za 3 tjedna tek gledamo odozdo jer me ( ne sa financijske nego sa psihičke strane isčekivanja nalaza jer sam fakat otišla u .....) ne interesira što će se događati sljedeća tri tjedna jer sam smorena i nekam kapi krvi od vađenja svaki drugi dan zadnjih mjesec dana. On se složio i nasmijao, oboje smo ustvrdili da garancija nema i to je to.

----------


## Inesz

draga 1977, 
čestitam-trudna si!  :Very Happy: 
znam kako ti je, razumijem te i iz svog isustva rekla bih ti-odmori se, ne idi svako malo na uz. 
mirno i zdravo živi, ionako će biti što mora biti.


međutim, sudeći po tvoji postovima ovo bi bilo kod tebe sada oko 16 dana nakon 5-dnevnog transfera.
napisala si da je dr kod kojeg si bila preko trbuha vidio zametak. 
prema mojim znanjima čini se da je rano za zametak, prije bi mogla biti gestacijska vrećica (ako se ona može uopće tako rano uočiti sondom preko trbuha).
je li dr vidio žumančanju vreću?

napisala si da je zametak 7 mm, u tom stadiju razvoja zametka već bi se mogli vidjeti i otkucaji srca... 

čitala sam kako si objašnjavala curama i davala savjete za probleme se štitnjačom. sve si dobro razumjela, savladala taj složen ednokrinološki dio, nastojala i drugima pomoći....pametna si cura...

je li ti doktor dao slike sa ultrazvuka gdje se vidi zametak?  što je napisao u nalazu?
ili si ti samo od brzine i sreće pogriješila pa napisala zametak 16dana nakon transfera.

javi mi, please!

sretno!

----------


## Charlie

1977 cestitam na trudnoci!!! Mislim da si dobro odlucila, nije dobro previse cackati dolje u trudnoci, a ionako na ishod rane trudnoce ne mozemo utjecati. Ja sam imala isto par ranih vaginalnih UZ (ali tek nako sto se beta nije savrseno poduplala) pa znam kako je tesko ostati smiren kad si u takvoj situaciji. U svakom slucaju sretno dalje!

----------


## 1977

Ma oprostite, od inekcija u dupe i doma ovih za trombofiliju i 15 tableta trkeljam s....uglavnom vrećica raste, da 16 dnt, dao slika dosta....Na ovoj punkciji bilo je 20 folikla od 21-23 mm s jako dobrim ulovom krajnjim. Dobila bila 2 inekcije Cetrotida na koje dobila ogavnu alergiju pa se doc smijao da u 35 godina nije nikada imao takav slučaj....nisam primala uopće decapeptyl inekcije.
napisao da je pozitivan peritrofoblasni protok i ta vrećica. Napisao i Ab imminens za ono krvarenje 9.dan jer su se bile kao 2 primile i jasno vidi gdje....kao na aparatu Voluson E8 se vidi...
Da javim VRCI da je TSH 1.09 na 200 mikrograma umjesto 75 kolika mi je bila doza prije postupka.

----------


## Vrci

Čestitam 1977, i drago mi da si me se sjetila  :Smile: 

Nadam se da će ti biti super trudnoća, bez daljnjih problema.
Ja evo pauziram ciklus, u ut menga, ali i tsh je još uvijek 13. Preko jedne dr ću se naručiti na vuk vrhovec na kompletnu obradu štitnjače, ne idem više privatno...

----------


## acitam

Cure,

možda glupo pitanje, ali... da li kod dr L muževi rade spermiogram samo u klinici ili možemo donijeti od kuće? 
Hvala

----------


## ljube

nije glupo pitanje,može se donijeti i od kuće,ovisno o udaljenosti,ako si iz Zg ili okolice donosi se ko želi tako

----------


## 1977

11 dnt 304
13 dnt 396,90
15 dnt 749,30
20 dnt 4204 danas

Rekla sam da neću vaditi betu 2 tjedna ali popustili živci od petka od danas!!!!!!!

----------


## tikica78

prekrasan ti je niz.. čestitam još jednom! kad ti je uzv?

----------


## 1977

> prekrasan ti je niz.. čestitam još jednom! kad ti je uzv?


ovu subotu opet ali preko trbuha isto....

----------


## mari mar

> 11 dnt 304
> 13 dnt 396,90
> 15 dnt 749,30
> 20 dnt 4204 danas
> 
> Rekla sam da neću vaditi betu 2 tjedna ali popustili živci od petka od danas!!!!!!!


Prekrasno........... :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## mari mar

Eto obavila sam i ja prvi pregled kod dr. L.  :Very Happy: 
ako dođem do lijekova na vrijeme već ovaj mj. bi u postupak..... :Dancing Fever:

----------


## tikica78

mari mar super!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mari mar

Ide li netko u subotu kod dr.L.? :Wink:

----------


## azrijelka36

znam da nije tema..ali imam dvije kutije klomifena -od ssvog postupka..rok 7mj-pa ako nekome trebaju, neka mi se javi pp

----------


## Vrci

L ide na godišnji u 8.mj? Što s curama koje recimo trebaju dobiti mengu do prve polovice 7.mj? Njih isto onda ne uzima u taj postupak?

----------


## M@tt

> L ide na godišnji u 8.mj? Što s curama koje recimo trebaju dobiti mengu do prve polovice 7.mj? Njih isto onda ne uzima u taj postupak?


Dr. L. ti je na godišnjem u ljeti mjesec dana i onda ne radi. I tako svako ljeto...

----------


## Vrci

Znam da je, ali kako tempira postupke? Recimo da ja trebam dobiti 10.7. - jel bi me primio taj ciklus? Ima netko iskustava?

Jer ću morati čekati jesen mislim  :Sad:  Užasno sam tužna, a ne mogu nikako pomoći. TSH mi ne pada dovoljno brzo  :Sad:

----------


## spodoba

vrci, vjerovatno ce napraviti tako da ce primiti one u postupak koje ce najkasnije tad i tad dobiti mengu. racunat ce da stimulacija traje 10-12 dana, k tome dolaze jos 2-3 dana do transfera. dakle vjerovatno nece primati nikoga nakon stojaznam 10-12.7.
razumijem nestrpljivost, ali mozda je bolje da se ta stitnjaca slozi  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> Ide li netko u subotu kod dr.L.?


idem ja, ak mi se bude dalo...nikak, vec tjedan dana kasnim.

----------


## kiarad

> Znam da je, ali kako tempira postupke? Recimo da ja trebam dobiti 10.7. - jel bi me primio taj ciklus? Ima netko iskustava?
> 
> Jer ću morati čekati jesen mislim  Užasno sam tužna, a ne mogu nikako pomoći. TSH mi ne pada dovoljno brzo


Vrci, meni je rekao njihov tehnicar joza da 7 i 8 mjesec ne rade uopce.

----------


## M@tt

Evo mi gotovi vec... Skroz cudna situacija, nema one ciste ogromne od prosli put. 

A izgleda da smo sad uhvatili prirodni ciklus. Veli draga da ima dva folikula od 22mm na desnoj strani, dobila jedan klomifen i navecer joj moram stopericu dati i u utorak punkcija! Eto, totalno nenadano... Planirali polustimulirani od kraja sljedeceg tjedna, a sad pa skroz druga situacija. S dr. L. nikad ne znas...  :Smile: 

*tikica zavrebali smo te.  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

matt, prelijepe vijesti...i to kad se ne nadaš, ma ima liišta ljepše...sretno, veliki pozdrav i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vas  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

M@tt, bravo! Evo dokaza da u MPO nema ničeg planskog!!!

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt, bravo! Evo dokaza da u MPO nema ničeg planskog!!!


Da, eto... Točno to što kažeš, isplanirali jedno, a sad ispalo totalno drugo. Vidjet čemo što će biti u utorak i sljedećih dana....

----------


## tikica78

Hej m@tt pa sta se nisi javio?? Ja sam gledala ko bi bili vi.. Ali mislila sam pitat će me..
Super vijest za vas! Bas odlično prirodnjak je zakon!

----------


## M@tt

> Hej m@tt pa sta se nisi javio?? Ja sam gledala ko bi bili vi.. Ali mislila sam pitat će me..


Pa bile ste se baš raspričale pa reko da ne uliječemo samo tako....  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> Evo mi gotovi vec... Skroz cudna situacija, nema one ciste ogromne od prosli put. 
> 
> A izgleda da smo sad uhvatili prirodni ciklus. Veli draga da ima dva folikula od 22mm na desnoj strani, dobila jedan klomifen i navecer joj moram stopericu dati i u utorak punkcija! Eto, totalno nenadano... Planirali polustimulirani od kraja sljedeceg tjedna, a sad pa skroz druga situacija. S dr. L. nikad ne znas... 
> 
> *tikica zavrebali smo te.


pa to je sjajno...i daj nek sada draga miruje samo dva dana i nek normalno zivi...vise ne znam koja formula pali.

----------


## M@tt

> pa to je sjajno...i daj nek sada draga miruje samo dva dana i nek normalno zivi...vise ne znam koja formula pali.


Nema forumle draga kiarad. Nema tu nikakvog pravila, ni simptomi, ni bilo šta drugo... Bit če kako mora biti, bez obzira ležala onda dva dana, ili dva tjedna ili uopće ne ležala... Vidjet čemo šta če biti ovih dana...

----------


## Elena 85

> Evo mi gotovi vec... Skroz cudna situacija, nema one ciste ogromne od prosli put. 
> 
> A izgleda da smo sad uhvatili prirodni ciklus. Veli draga da ima dva folikula od 22mm na desnoj strani, dobila jedan klomifen i navecer joj moram stopericu dati i u utorak punkcija! Eto, totalno nenadano... Planirali polustimulirani od kraja sljedeceg tjedna, a sad pa skroz druga situacija. S dr. L. nikad ne znas... 
> 
> *tikica zavrebali smo te.


super M@tt,tako je i kod nas bilo sve neocekivano,jer smo do 9dc imali veliku cistu,i tad je nestala i luci je rekao idemo probati,nemamo sta izgubiti,i uspjelo :Klap: ,drzim fige

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Evo mi gotovi vec... Skroz cudna situacija, nema one ciste ogromne od prosli put. 
> 
> A izgleda da smo sad uhvatili prirodni ciklus. Veli draga da ima dva folikula od 22mm na desnoj strani, dobila jedan klomifen i navecer joj moram stopericu dati i u utorak punkcija! Eto, totalno nenadano... Planirali polustimulirani od kraja sljedeceg tjedna, a sad pa skroz druga situacija. S dr. L. nikad ne znas... 
> 
> *tikica zavrebali smo te.


M@tt stvarno odlične vijesti, držim fige za ovaj put  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

> Pa bile ste se baš raspričale pa reko da ne uliječemo samo tako....


a joj da ova moja frendica priča sto na sat luda je ko šiba.. ali dobro mi je došla budući me pere strašan strah svaki put kad dođem..
ona je bila na transferu jučer, a nas dvije na folikulom.
baš super za vas! samo nek bude uspješno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mari mar

Danas na uzv 7-8 folikula, dr. je zadovoljan..... :Klap: 
i onda u petak uzv, tada ćemo znati kad će biti punkcija...

Tikice javi kako je bilo danas na uzv?

----------


## M@tt

Evo i mi se vratili, ništa nažalost....  :Sad:  dvije ciste bile i bez ovulacije ovaj ciklus na kraju kako to izgleda sad.

Poceli s duphastoneom danas te suprefactom 1dc, vaginalete i hiramicin za oba dobili, gledamo se na 3. Dan i odredujemo stimulaciju nakon toga.

Eto.... Spominjala se puna stimulacija jer kao prošlo je 6 mjeseci od prošle pa bi sad mogli opet. Samo... Ne znam kako čemo to financijski, nije baš bajna situacija.

btw. Prvi put smo dobili Duphastone. 5 dana ih mora piti daga. Čemu služe te tablete?

----------


## tikica78

I ja danas tako..sve je ok kaze dr. Punkcija u petak.
M@tt zao mi je. Pa jel nisi rekao da nema ciste vise nego dva folikula?
A duphaston znam da piju žene koje imaju problema s mengom da im dodje..

----------


## Elena 85

> Evo i mi se vratili, ništa nažalost....  dvije ciste bile i bez ovulacije ovaj ciklus na kraju kako to izgleda sad.
> 
> Poceli s duphastoneom danas te suprefactom 1dc, vaginalete i hiramicin za oba dobili, gledamo se na 3. Dan i odredujemo stimulaciju nakon toga.
> 
> Eto.... Spominjala se puna stimulacija jer kao prošlo je 6 mjeseci od prošle pa bi sad mogli opet. Samo... Ne znam kako čemo to financijski, nije baš bajna situacija.
> 
> btw. Prvi put smo dobili Duphastone. 5 dana ih mora piti daga. Čemu služe te tablete?


\
M@tt meni je Luci dao te tabletice kad mi se cista dva mj.zaredom pojavila i taj mj. kad sam ih pila nije bilo niti jedne ciste,ali vec sljedeci mj.su se opet pojavile,a zasto vam dr ne probusi ciste,mi smo jedino tako uspjeli poceti sa postupkom jer su se stalno pojavljivale.
Tikica  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

Elena kako si ti?
Mene pere strah ogromni...strah od neuspjeha.

----------


## M@tt

Elena pa sad ih je puknuo danas kad je draga bila na punkciji... Uglavnom od sljedeceg tjedna smo u akciji.

----------


## tikica78

M@tt nek bude sa srećom u ovom postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mari mar

M@tt sretno u postupku~~~~~~~~
Tikice samo misli pozitivno....  :Bouncing: 
mene je najviše strah punkcije... :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt evo malo za vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam ovaj put bude i zadnji, to vam od srca želim..
TIkici takodjer  :Smile:

----------


## Elena 85

> Elena kako si ti?
> Mene pere strah ogromni...strah od neuspjeha.


Tikice moja nemoj se bojati,uspjelo je jednom,uspjet ce ponovo,samo ti budi smirena,znam koliko je tesko,i vjerujem da je ovaj put za tebe teze nego ovi svi prije.
U nasim si molitvama :Shy kiss: 
Ja sam dobro,cak odlicno,mogu se kretati ne moram strogo mirovati,nitko ne spominje bolnicu,bebe super napreduju,ne mogu nista vise pozeljeti

----------


## Elena 85

> Elena pa sad ih je puknuo danas kad je draga bila na punkciji... Uglavnom od sljedeceg tjedna smo u akciji.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ M@tt neka vam je sa srecom,da sve prode dobro i da se bebica smjesti kod svoje mame

----------


## kiarad

> Tikice moja nemoj se bojati,uspjelo je jednom,uspjet ce ponovo,samo ti budi smirena,znam koliko je tesko,i vjerujem da je ovaj put za tebe teze nego ovi svi prije.
> U nasim si molitvama
> Ja sam dobro,cak odlicno,mogu se kretati ne moram strogo mirovati,nitko ne spominje bolnicu,bebe super napreduju,ne mogu nista vise pozeljeti


ajme kako dobro dvije curke i muskog, tak sam sretna zbog tebe, mogla bi se stvarno koji puta i javiti. znas? brinem se za tebe..i ti i tikica i mat i ja i jos nekolicina njih smo iz 11 mjeseca...i vidis svatko ima drugu pricu.

----------


## Elena 85

> ajme kako dobro dvije curke i muskog, tak sam sretna zbog tebe, mogla bi se stvarno koji puta i javiti. znas? brinem se za tebe..i ti i tikica i mat i ja i jos nekolicina njih smo iz 11 mjeseca...i vidis svatko ima drugu pricu.


Hvala ti Kiarad,jos samo da nam svima price zavrse sretno,iako znam da hoce,nekom malo lakse ,nekome teze,ali sve se to brzo zaboravi.
Jeste li nam ti i tvoja bebica dobro,mozda se ti i ja sretnemo za par mj.u bolnici :Love:

----------


## nati

iskrene čestitke *Elena* na curkama i naravno frajeru........

*M@tt* i *tikica* želim vam od srca da uspijete ovaj put!

Evo ja saznala da je curka i to velika cura.......po dr.mišljenju veličina odgovara za 15+5tt

----------


## tikica78

nati super čestitam na princezici!
evo ja bocnula zadnje gonale(nadam se da su stvarno ZADNJI).. smiješno mi je kak mi je to postalo rutina već..
veceras stoperica.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Super Nati, čestitam na curici  :Very Happy: 

Evo da i ovdje napišem da je moja beta 13 dpt 159.4...

----------


## tikica78

predivnoooo   :-d  :-d  :-d

----------


## tikica78

Bubi jel ponavljaš betu?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Da, u petak.. Valjda će biti ok..
Sad vidjeh da je Elena imala na 13 dpt betu 457, ali ona ima 3 bebice.. Pa onda je i ovih mojih 159 taman dovoljno bar za jednu bebicu  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> Hvala ti Kiarad,jos samo da nam svima price zavrse sretno,iako znam da hoce,nekom malo lakse ,nekome teze,ali sve se to brzo zaboravi.
> Jeste li nam ti i tvoja bebica dobro,mozda se ti i ja sretnemo za par mj.u bolnici


Di planiraš roditi

----------


## tikica78

> Da, u petak.. Valjda će biti ok..
> Sad vidjeh da je Elena imala na 13 dpt betu 457, ali ona ima 3 bebice.. Pa onda je i ovih mojih 159 taman dovoljno bar za jednu bebicu


ma naravno! 
a tko zna možda i dvije beta zna zeznuti.. koliko ti ih je vraćeno?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> ma naravno! 
> a tko zna možda i dvije beta zna zeznuti.. koliko ti ih je vraćeno?


Dva su vraćena, molim boga da bude u redu do kraja  :Smile: 
A kako si mi ti, u petak punkcija?

----------


## tikica78

ma sigurno će sve biti ok..  ja sam ni na nebu ni na zemlji.. nije me više ni punkcije strah.. neki čudan osjećaj imam.. vjerujem da će mi se srce smiriti nakon transfera
kad budem čekalica bete..

----------


## Elena 85

Kiarad vjerovatno u petrovoj tako mi je dr,spominjao,pa zato kazem mozda ako i ti budes,taman cu ja lezati tamo.
Bubi  :Very Happy:  za betu,ma nek je ona samo troznamenkasta i da se podupla pravilno a visina broja ne govori nista.
Nati hvala,i mi tebi cestitamo na curi,to je neka velika zilavica :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

Elena, ja sigurno nebudem u petrovoj, muka mi je od te bolnice ali za trojke su oni specijalisti. cuvaj se....
bas sam happy zbog tebe.

tikica, sretno!

----------


## tikica78

hvala draga što misliš na mene! :Heart:

----------


## kiarad

Predlažem svima koji idu kod L. na postupak neka prije svakog naprave briseve. jer eto sada u 18 tjednu imam problem. imala sam briseve od prije ali kako vrijeme ide tako nsimo vodili birgu da budu friški.

----------


## tikica78

šta je bilo draga????

----------


## kiarad

> šta je bilo draga????


bakterija garganela ili kak se vec zove, ja cu je zvati gargamel.
tikica, sretno sutra i samo hrabro.

----------


## tonili

gardenella?

----------


## kiarad

> gardenella?


da. jel imao to netko?

----------


## Bluebella

> da. jel imao to netko?


imala sam ja. samo odjednom nakon mora mi se pojavila. dobila vivag vaginalete i poslije toga vise nisam imala. 
nista strasno... jedino ne znam kako se lijeci u trudnoci...

----------


## tikica78

evo me... preživjela imamo  6js.. čekamo da se oplode.

----------


## spodoba

imala sam ja gandarellu, rijesena s antibioticima. no dva puta se vracala. sad sam vec dvije godine clean.
ne znam koji antibiotik mozes u T. isto tako se moglo i desiti da si je u medjuvremenu dobila.

tikica, drzim ogromne figeee!! koliko jajceka ocekujete, u kakvoj si stimualciji bila?

----------


## kiarad

> evo me... preživjela imamo  6js.. čekamo da se oplode.


ma bravo, ja sam ih imala 5 na klomifenima max.
sjajno. znaci u pon. transfer...

----------


## spodoba

kak osam previdjela post od tiki ..jojjoj...6js, pa to je super, neka bude prava partijada u labu!!  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> evo me... Preživjela imamo  6js.. čekamo da se oplode.


 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

Hvala vam! Nadam se tri lijepa da mi budu vraćena ...i bar jedan nek ostane.

----------


## mari mar

> Hvala vam! Nadam se tri lijepa da mi budu vraćena ...i bar jedan nek ostane.


super tikice  :Very Happy:  za dobar tulum u labu :Preskace uze: 

a možda smo se i vidjeli kod dr. ?? :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Jesi bila danas? Ja došla oko 9

----------


## Sonja29

tikice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u lab. i da nastaviš niz krasnih beta :Kiss:

----------


## mari mar

> Jesi bila danas? Ja došla oko 9


je došla malo poslije 9 i bila do skoro pola 11... :Smile:

----------


## acitam

Cure, vi koje ste kod dr. L, da li ste koristile estrofem nakon ET? Nije mi baš jasno zašto sam ga dobila kada vidim na uputama da se nikako ne smije koristiti ako sumnjate na trudnoću ili ste trudni? I do kada ste ga koristile? Da li se prekida ukoliko se ustanovi trudnoća?

Inače, nikad do sada nisam osjećala da mi je vid zamagljen i da mi se vrti pa sam to pripisala upravo estrofemu. I noću se jako znojim, vruće mi je. Bojim se tog estrofema... A ovdje negdje sam pročitala da ako se započne s njim, da se koristi do 12 tt..? Molim vas pomoć, thx.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ja sam ga sad dobila u polustimuliranom..
Bila sam na klomifenu koji stanjuje endometrij, a koliko sam shvatila estrofem ga popravlja...

----------


## M@tt

Evo samo da i tu stavim ukratko, dobili smo nalaze imunoloških pretraga koji su loši, draga ima mutacije i kandidat je za heparin. Zvali dr.L. odmah i on je to potvrdio tako da startamo sad i s tim pikanje još ovih dana prije sljedećeg postupak.

----------


## acitam

> Ja sam ga sad dobila u polustimuliranom.. Bila sam na klomifenu koji stanjuje endometrij, a koliko sam shvatila estrofem ga popravlja...


  Draga Bubimitka, a da li ga koristiš i sada kada ti je potvrđena trudnoća?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Draga Bubimitka, a da li ga koristiš i sada kada ti je potvrđena trudnoća?


Da, do daljnjega je rekao.. Ne znam do kada...

----------


## amyx

Do 12-tog tt...

----------


## acitam

Hvala vam cure, tako sam i mislila. 
Amyx, a da li ga i u Mb daju i da li ga ti koristiš? Nekeko samo opsjednuta tim estrofemom...

----------


## amyx

Da koristim ga od prvog dana menge pa sve do 12-tog tt... uopče se ne zabrinjavaj s estrofemom. Zna dr kaj radi

----------


## acitam

> Da koristim ga od prvog dana menge pa sve do 12-tog tt... uopče se ne zabrinjavaj s estrofemom. Zna dr kaj radi


Hvala ti amyx i sretno tebi i tvojoj bebici!

----------


## kiarad

> Evo samo da i tu stavim ukratko, dobili smo nalaze imunoloških pretraga koji su loši, draga ima mutacije i kandidat je za heparin. Zvali dr.L. odmah i on je to potvrdio tako da startamo sad i s tim pikanje još ovih dana prije sljedećeg postupak.


A joj, ALI ajde barem sad sve znate o njenom stanju organizma. pa korak po korak.

----------


## tikica78

M@tt zato su vam se i dogadjale biokemijske stalno. Dobro je da ste to otkrili na vrijeme , znam curu koja je zbog toga izgubila bebu u 36 tjednu..
Sad će biti sve dobro.
Ja čekam da me dr.zove za transfer, vjerojatno će sutra za ponedjeljak.
A sto se estrofema tiče dr.L kaze odmah ne čitaj uputstva, to je super lijek i ne brini se nista.
Mislim da ti se ne muti od njega..

----------


## mahiya

M@tt, a koje ste to imunološke pretrage napravili? i koje upućuju da bi trebalo koristiti heparin?

----------


## mari mar

Suborke moje da javim da je u utorak punkcija... :scared:  :scared:

----------


## tetadoktor

i ovdje prijavljujem punkciju 4 jajne stanice, sutra popodne ću znati kad će i hoće li biti transfer  :Very Happy:

----------


## tonili

Bravo tetadoktor!!! 
 :Very Happy: Ne, hoće li - nego KAD će biti transfer! Sretno dalje! :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

tetadoktor transfer se podrazumjeva :Wink:  Sretno!

----------


## Jesen82

> Predlažem svima koji idu kod L. na postupak neka prije svakog naprave briseve. jer eto sada u 18 tjednu imam problem. imala sam briseve od prije ali kako vrijeme ide tako nsimo vodili birgu da budu friški.


ja sam bila kod Lučija u postupku.. brisevi nisu bili najfriškiji.. prvi brisevi u trudnoći su bili u 17tt i sve je bilo ok... ne znači da si je imala prije trudnoće..mislim bakteriju

----------


## 1977

> Cure, vi koje ste kod dr. L, da li ste koristile estrofem nakon ET? Nije mi baš jasno zašto sam ga dobila kada vidim na uputama da se nikako ne smije koristiti ako sumnjate na trudnoću ili ste trudni? I do kada ste ga koristile? Da li se prekida ukoliko se ustanovi trudnoća?
> 
> Inače, nikad do sada nisam osjećala da mi je vid zamagljen i da mi se vrti pa sam to pripisala upravo estrofemu. I noću se jako znojim, vruće mi je. Bojim se tog estrofema... A ovdje negdje sam pročitala da ako se započne s njim, da se koristi do 12 tt..? Molim vas pomoć, thx.


Ja sam ga prestala koristiti 3.tjedan nakon transfera, i nakon pozitivnih beta, ali kao kod žena ispod 36 godina dalje ne pomaže u trudnoći nego može doći do kontrakcija maternice pa ga ukinuo doktor.....meni je taj estrofem od svih lijekova u postupcima najodvratniji....

----------


## 1977

M@tt ne brinite se oko trombofilije, ja se pikam od dana nakon punkcije ( 22.04.) svaki dan pa se primilo ovaj puta. 
A prva 2 puta se duplale bete ili doseglo prvo vađenje 140 betu i drek.......
Pijem i Aspirin 100 simultano svaki dan, ali ja sam heterozigot za MTHFCR I PAI 1. Ne znam kakvi su vaši nalazi. Najmanu dozu 2500 Fragmina pikam, najtuplje igle koje postoje na svijetu i odvratne modrice ako ne ispuštaš ono malo sadržaja inekcije kroz jednu minutu minimalno, što sporije to manja modrica.
Znam osobu koja 12 puta kod L. nije išla na tu pretragu, nakon pretrage 13.puta se primilo, kako to da ste se odlučili, meni se iščuđavali zašto sam izvadila uputnicu za to, da tko mi je to rekao? Tipa napad...ja se konzultiram okolo i to....

----------


## Inesz

*1977*,
 :Smile: , kakve su vijesti kod tebe?
ja imam iste nalaze trombofilje kao i ti. uzimamala sam 0,4 fraxiparina (niska doza) od 20 tt kad sam dobila nalaze trombofilije. amoj mpo doktor je ranije preventivno (radi visokih godina) nakon potvrde trudnoće preporučio andol 100 kojeg sam uzimala svaki dan do fraxiparia. 
kad sam počela sa fraxiparinom niasm više pila andol, tako mi je rekao prof. Đ.

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt ne brinite se oko trombofilije, ja se pikam od dana nakon punkcije ( 22.04.) svaki dan pa se primilo ovaj puta. 
> A prva 2 puta se duplale bete ili doseglo prvo vađenje 140 betu i drek.......
> Pijem i Aspirin 100 simultano svaki dan, ali ja sam heterozigot za MTHFCR I PAI 1. Ne znam kakvi su vaši nalazi. Najmanu dozu 2500 Fragmina pikam, najtuplje igle koje postoje na svijetu i odvratne modrice ako ne ispuštaš ono malo sadržaja inekcije kroz jednu minutu minimalno, što sporije to manja modrica.
> Znam osobu koja 12 puta kod L. nije išla na tu pretragu, nakon pretrage 13.puta se primilo, kako to da ste se odlučili, meni se iščuđavali zašto sam izvadila uputnicu za to, da tko mi je to rekao? Tipa napad...ja se konzultiram okolo i to....


Mi smo heterozigot na FII i MTHFR

FII - Genotip: G/A HETEROZIGOT
PAI-1 Genotip: 4G/4G MUTIRANI HOMOZIGOT
MTHFR C677T Genotip: C/T HETEROZIGOT

Kako to da smo se odlučili? Iskreno da ti kažem igrom sudbine. Pitali smo dr. L. ako treba to i rekao je da ne treba te pretrage ali da nam on napiše preporuku ako želimo ali da on misli da nije potrebno pa je na tome ostalo. 

Onda je došao još jedan neuspjeh, pa je draga dobila katastrofalan nalaz AMH-a di joj piše smanjena plodnost, te se zbog toga kad je bila kod soc.gin. rasplakala ko kišna godina kod njega u ordinaciji i čovjek joj je napisao sve moguće i nemoguće pretrage za imunologiju, valjda se mu je smilovala ili šta ja znam. Uglavnom, sasvim slučajno smo dobili uputnice za to, mada ja znam sebe, da ih i nije dobila ja bi inzistirao da to obavimo privatno kolko god koštalo. 

I sad je u biti dr. L. kad smo ga zvali rekao da nije ništa strašno ali da možemo dat heparin. Znači po njemu se te pretrage ni nikad ne bi napravile, a moguće (daj Bože) da je problem baš u tome. Eventualno nas je sad strah da ako opet sad postupak ne uspjie da onda više nemamo šta dalje istraživati tj. da smo napravili sve moguće pretrage koje smo mogli. 

Mislim jasno nam je da heparin nije garancija da če do trudnoće doći ali nada uvijek postoji....

----------


## M@tt

> Znam osobu koja 12 puta kod L. nije išla na tu pretragu, nakon pretrage 13.puta se primilo, kako to da ste se odlučili, meni se iščuđavali zašto sam izvadila uputnicu za to, da tko mi je to rekao? Tipa napad...ja se konzultiram okolo i to....


Ajme majko, novaca i živaca!!! I šta je onda komentirao dr.L nakon što je to uspjeo?  I sad zamisli da je na te pretrage išla recimo nakon 2-3. neuspjeha....

----------


## Inesz

samo da još zavibram do neba našoj dragoj tetidroktor!!! za najsretniji prvi transfer! - :Smile:

----------


## mare41

M@tt, ja bi dodala da si ti sam puno napravio da dođeš do pretraga čitajući forum...da, nažalost heparin nije svemogući recept za uspjeh, al bar znate da ste poduzeli sve što možete, odmoći ne može, a nekima pomogne, a nekima ne, nadamo se da će vama pomoći!
i ja dodajem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tetudr!

----------


## mare41

1977, kako ide? kad je uzv?
MORAM dodati da što se tiče uvođenja ili ukidanja različitih terapija-SVI slušamo naše doktore, oni znaju zašto neki koriste estrofem do 12. tjedna  (ili bilo šta drugo), a drugi ne.

----------


## Ana29

> Nikad neznas, zivot pise svakakve price.. Zelim ti da tvoja ima sretan zavrsetak!!cim prije..


Shadow2, izprazni inbox, pls

----------


## tetadoktor

hvala najdrazim suborkama!!! al meni sporo danas prolazi vrijeme  :Wink:

----------


## molu

Pitanje za cure kod dr. L - koja je cijena UZV-a?

----------


## anaši1507

da li dr.L.radi sa metodom IMSI?

----------


## Bluebella

> da li dr.L.radi sa metodom IMSI?


Prije nekih par mjeseci sam zvala sve privatne poliklinike u hrv i Cito jedino radi IMSI/PICSI metodu.
Viogradska ti ima PICSI...

----------


## anaši1507

> Prije nekih par mjeseci sam zvala sve privatne poliklinike u hrv i Cito jedino radi IMSI/PICSI metodu.
> Viogradska ti ima PICSI...


Hvala ti, znam za Cito,ali sam mislila da i dr. L. radi IMSI jer sam čula sve najbolje za njegovu biologicu

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala ti, znam za Cito,ali sam mislila da i dr. L. radi IMSI jer sam čula sve najbolje za njegovu biologicu


mislim da nećeš naći u hrv nikoga tko kvalitetno radi IMSI.. 
dali bi ti PICSI odgovarao... 
ni spermiogram mog dragog nije dobar, idemo u PFC na PICSI..

----------


## 1977

> 1977, kako ide? kad je uzv?
> MORAM dodati da što se tiče uvođenja ili ukidanja različitih terapija-SVI slušamo naše doktore, oni znaju zašto neki koriste estrofem do 12. tjedna  (ili bilo šta drugo), a drugi ne.


Naravno, što se tiče estrofema, meni je DOKTOR UKINUO s već spomenutim objašnjenjem.
 Na svoju ruku sam zbog štitnjače jedino odbila Choragon boostere Hcg-a jer mi dizao TSH na 10.....
Upravo čekam nalaze....uzv 02.06.

----------


## mari mar

> Pitanje za cure kod dr. L - koja je cijena UZV-a?


cijena uzv-a 500kn.

----------


## Shadow2

> Shadow2, izprazni inbox, pls


Ispraznila..

----------


## 1977

Evo nalaza, beta je *41551.00*,   a TSH malo prejako pao na 0,05 pa moram smanjivati brzo Euthyrox...

----------


## Sonja29

> MORAM dodati da što se tiče uvođenja ili ukidanja različitih terapija-SVI slušamo naše doktore, oni znaju zašto neki koriste estrofem do 12. tjedna  (ili bilo šta drugo), a drugi ne.


x
 ja sam estrofem,utriče i aspirin protect pila do 14 tt

----------


## Hoću bebu

M@tt evo tvoja žena i ja imamo iste nalaze 
FII - Genotip: G/A HETEROZIGOt
MTHFR C677T Genotip: C/T HETEROZIGOT
Ja sam to pokazala dr.Sonji u Pragu i rekla je da to uopće nije za heparin i da nalazi nisu loši i da je dovoljan aspirin 100 pa me ne čudi da ni Lučinger nije reagirao na to...ja sam inzistirala da mi prepišu heparin ali ona je tvrdila da ne pa eto ako ti išta znači.

----------


## anaši1507

> mislim da nećeš naći u hrv nikoga tko kvalitetno radi IMSI.. 
> dali bi ti PICSI odgovarao... 
> ni spermiogram mog dragog nije dobar, idemo u PFC na PICSI..


a reci mi zašto ste se baš za Prag odlučili, a ne recimo Austrija? jer mi se dvoumimo.....
i misliš da izvan hrv bolje rade IMSI metodu?? po čemu to misliš?
i reci mi molim te kad se ide na PICSI i čemu on služi??

----------


## Bluebella

> a reci mi zašto ste se baš za Prag odlučili, a ne recimo Austrija? jer mi se dvoumimo.....
> i misliš da izvan hrv bolje rade IMSI metodu?? po čemu to misliš?
> i reci mi molim te kad se ide na PICSI i čemu on služi??


Anaši1507 imaš pp

----------


## miba

> Ajme majko, novaca i živaca!!! I šta je onda komentirao dr.L nakon što je to uspjeo?  I sad zamisli da je na te pretrage išla recimo nakon 2-3. neuspjeha....


Matt- mislim da se kod ove naše borbe za dijete treba puno toga poklopiti i možda čak najvažnije, puno sreće treba za to... Moje ti je iskustvo- 1. postupak -pozitivna beta, u početku se i duplala pravilno, na 
kraju završilo kiretažom u 8. tt. . Slomilo me to, ali dr. L. je smatrao da nisu potrebne nikakve pretrage, tek ako se ponovi.Slijede 2 neuspjela pokušaja, nakon toga 4. postupak ,uveli andol 100,u međuvremenu uspjela dobiti od svog ginića uputnice za trobofiliju i pokazalo se hrpa toga, al dr. L. ipak nije smatrao da treba uvesti heparin. Ponovno pozitivna beta, koja se ne dupla pravilno ,tad uskačemo s fragminom,ali opet neuspijeh...Slijedeći postupak krećemo sa fragminom od punkcije i opet ništa.
E sad, ovaj zadnji, 6. postupak me zapravo naveo na mišljenje da su možda ipak u pravu dr. L i ostali koji kažu da trombofilija manje utiče na problem implantacije i na sam početak, a više problema stvara u kasnijoj trudnoći, te da je ipak najviše stvar u dobrom embriju...Naime, u ovom mojem 6. postupku isto krećemo sa fragminom od punkcije,beta pozitivna, na prvom uzv ( 5tt) vide se 2 gv, s tim da se u jednoj vidi i žv, dok je 2. samo gv i ta kasnije odustaje. Sada smo 16 tt i nadamo se jednoj srećici. Dakle ,pitam se ukoliko je stvar  u fragminu, zar nebi pomogao kod oba embrija?!

----------


## miba

i da uzimala sam estrofem od početka postupka do 13.tt jer klomifen navodno stanjuje endo..
U svakom slučaju Matt puno sreće vam želim , naravno i svima ostalim :Yes:

----------


## M@tt

Evo prijavljujem službeni početak danas konačno! Draga počela sa Suprefact sprejem, a oba dva sa Hiramicin antibioticima preventivno zbog bakterija.... U četvrtak kod dr.L.

Miba hvala na lijepim željama...

----------


## tikica78

m@tt super počinjete!! :Very Happy:  sve javljaj uz vas smo! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt evo tvoja žena i ja imamo iste nalaze 
> FII - Genotip: G/A HETEROZIGOt
> MTHFR C677T Genotip: C/T HETEROZIGOT
> Ja sam to pokazala dr.Sonji u Pragu i rekla je da to uopće nije za heparin i da nalazi nisu loši i da je dovoljan aspirin 100 pa me ne čudi da ni Lučinger nije reagirao na to...ja sam inzistirala da mi prepišu heparin ali ona je tvrdila da ne pa eto ako ti išta znači.


Hoću bebu, a kakav ti je PAI? Nama je PAI problematičan 4G/4G MUTIRANI HOMOZIGOT, pa je vjerojatno zbog toga dr. L rekao da smo kandidati za heparin.

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt baš mi je drago da ste otkrili "uzrok" problema.. Nadam se da ćete uspjeti ovaj put  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt baš mi je drago da ste otkrili "uzrok" problema.. Nadam se da ćete uspjeti ovaj put


Bubi ne mora biti da je to uzrok... Ali nikad se ne zna... I mi se nadamo.  :Smile:

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Hoću bebu, a kakav ti je PAI? Nama je PAI problematičan 4G/4G MUTIRANI HOMOZIGOT, pa je vjerojatno zbog toga dr. L rekao da smo kandidati za heparin.


Ja pai nisam radila jer kad sam poslala ove nalaze što sam napravila faktor V,FAKTOR II,MTHFR 677,MTHFR 1298 i planirala sam naknadno napravit paI  ali dr.Sonja je rekla da zaista nije potrebno jer ovi nalazi dovoljno pokazuju i da nečeg ima da bi se svakako pokazalo kod njih gdje bih onda radila danje pretrage i ja joj vjerujem jer zašto bih ona riskirala a najlakše je reči odi kupi heparin i pikaj se i rekla je ono što je njima bitno da svaki nalaz koji oni traže da su najbitniji za IVF i da se po samim tim nalazima može vidjet ako nešto nije u redu.

----------


## mari mar

......da i ovdje prijavim današnju punkciju...dobili 8js  :Bouncing:

----------


## M@tt

> ......da i ovdje prijavim današnju punkciju...dobili 8js


ajme super... Sretno dalje...

----------


## spodoba

> Evo prijavljujem službeni početak danas konačno! Draga počela sa Suprefact sprejem, a oba dva sa Hiramicin antibioticima preventivno zbog bakterija.... U četvrtak kod dr.L.



opet idete u klasicni kratki protokol?
sretnoo!!!

ps. vidis ti kako ja pricam, kao da ce tebe pikati matek  :Razz: . ali vi ste dream team, ma kad se bebac/i budu radjali, mislim da ces i ti dobiti trudove  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## M@tt

> opet idete u klasicni kratki protokol?
> sretnoo!!!
> 
> ps. vidis ti kako ja pricam, kao da ce tebe pikati matek . ali vi ste dream team, ma kad se bebac/i budu radjali, mislim da ces i ti dobiti trudove


Njet, u dugi ovaj put. Dr. L rekao da su zameci kao puno kvalitetniji u dugom bla bla i na kraju završili u dugom prvenstveno jer je prošlo već pola godine od prošlog. 

He he, hvala ti... Dobar ti je potpis...  :starac:

----------


## spodoba

> Njet, u dugi ovaj put. Dr. L rekao da su zameci kao puno kvalitetniji u dugom bla bla i na kraju završili u dugom prvenstveno jer je prošlo već pola godine od prošlog. 
> 
> He he, hvala ti... *Dobar ti je potpis.*..


ehhh..vise mi je dosta..nemrem ga vise gledati  :Laughing: 
a vidi ti to. bas me zanima kako ce reagirati. ja sam u prva dva puta bila u dugom i to mi je totalno uspavalo 'kržljiće', doc je isto isao u dugi zbog kvalitete. ali kod nas je ja mislim monitoring zakazao, zato su rezultati bili losi. luci je sasvim duga prica.
sretno svakako!!!!

----------


## tetadoktor

sutra embriotransfer  :Very Happy:

----------


## mostarka86

*m@tt, tetadoktor* sretnooooo  :Smile:

----------


## frka

> Matt- mislim da se kod ove naše borbe za dijete treba puno toga poklopiti i možda čak najvažnije, puno sreće treba za to... Moje ti je iskustvo- 1. postupak -pozitivna beta, u početku se i duplala pravilno, na 
> kraju završilo kiretažom u 8. tt. . Slomilo me to, ali dr. L. je smatrao da nisu potrebne nikakve pretrage, tek ako se ponovi.Slijede 2 neuspjela pokušaja, nakon toga 4. postupak ,uveli andol 100,u međuvremenu uspjela dobiti od svog ginića uputnice za trobofiliju i pokazalo se hrpa toga, al dr. L. ipak nije smatrao da treba uvesti heparin. Ponovno pozitivna beta, koja se ne dupla pravilno ,tad uskačemo s fragminom,ali opet neuspijeh...Slijedeći postupak krećemo sa fragminom od punkcije i opet ništa.
> E sad, ovaj zadnji, 6. postupak me zapravo naveo na mišljenje da su možda ipak u pravu dr. L i ostali koji kažu da trombofilija manje utiče na problem implantacije i na sam početak, a više problema stvara u kasnijoj trudnoći, te da je ipak najviše stvar u dobrom embriju...Naime, u ovom mojem 6. postupku isto krećemo sa fragminom od punkcije,beta pozitivna, na prvom uzv ( 5tt) vide se 2 gv, s tim da se u jednoj vidi i žv, dok je 2. samo gv i ta kasnije odustaje. Sada smo 16 tt i nadamo se jednoj srećici. *Dakle ,pitam se ukoliko je stvar  u fragminu, zar nebi pomogao kod oba embrija*?!


miba, mislim da je to miješanje krušaka i jabuka - ova druga GV je "odustala" jer taj embrij jednostavno nije bio kvalitetan i tu ne bi pomogla nikakva terapija, a heparin je možda pomogao da se održi trudnoća s kvalitetnim embrijem...

----------


## mari mar

m@tt i  tetadoktor sretno  :Dancing Fever: 
i svima malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

> ......da i ovdje prijavim današnju punkciju...dobili 8js


i hoće li biti transfera?! 
dobar br js.....

----------


## miba

frka -upravo sam to htjela reći-mislim da je više stvar u kvaliteti embrija ( kao što kaže i dr. L. ) a heparin je možda pomogao

----------


## M@tt

Cure moje ne znam vise sta reci! Konacno smo trebali krenuti, punktirali smo cistu prosli tjedan, u meduvremenu dobili nalaze imunoloskih pretraga dogovorili heparin s dr.L., dogovorili punu stimulaciju i eto danas na 3dc opet šok! U tjedan dana se opet stvorila velika cista!!!!  :Sad:  nastavljamo sa supresij do subote, i ako ce jos biti tu stajemo da svime je rekao dr. Jer ne zeli hraniti tu cistu i veli bolje cekati.

Tolko smo se veselili da konacno idemo i sad opet to. Pretesko je to sve skupa.  :Sad:  draga place...  :Sad:   prosle godine nismo imali tih problema sa cistama, a sada su tu evo vec 3. Ciklus zaredom! Cak je spominjao i dva mjeseca kontracepcije da se stanje izregulira...a vrijeme ide...  :Sad:

----------


## Bluebella

M@tt jako mi je žao.... pa odakle sad tolike ciste? šta kaže dr... jel to od klomifena?

----------


## sanda1977

> Cure moje ne znam vise sta reci! Konacno smo trebali krenuti, punktirali smo cistu prosli tjedan, u meduvremenu dobili nalaze imunoloskih pretraga dogovorili heparin s dr.L., dogovorili punu stimulaciju i eto danas na 3dc opet šok! U tjedan dana se opet stvorila velika cista!!!!  nastavljamo sa supresij do subote, i ako ce jos biti tu stajemo da svime je rekao dr. Jer ne zeli hraniti tu cistu i veli bolje cekati.
> 
> Tolko smo se veselili da konacno idemo i sad opet to. Pretesko je to sve skupa.  draga place...   prosle godine nismo imali tih problema sa cistama, a sada su tu evo vec 3. Ciklus zaredom! Cak je spominjao i dva mjeseca kontracepcije da se stanje izregulira...a vrijeme ide...


jooooj znam kako joj je....i ja sam sada imala problem s time....i prošle godine....mislim da je to od klomifena

----------


## M@tt

Nije nista rekao dr. Da bi to bilo od klomifena. Pa polustimulirani je bio u ožujku tako da ako i je od njih do sad bi se vec to trebalo izregulirati jel tako? Ma katastrofa, tolko smo se veselili pocetku i onda te neso takvo spusti na zemlju.  :Sad:

----------


## tikica78

a joj m@tt tako mi je žao... :Crying or Very sad: 
a kako ćeš sad ti to uskladiti s putem?

----------


## kiarad

> Cure moje ne znam vise sta reci! Konacno smo trebali krenuti, punktirali smo cistu prosli tjedan, u meduvremenu dobili nalaze imunoloskih pretraga dogovorili heparin s dr.L., dogovorili punu stimulaciju i eto danas na 3dc opet šok! U tjedan dana se opet stvorila velika cista!!!!  nastavljamo sa supresij do subote, i ako ce jos biti tu stajemo da svime je rekao dr. Jer ne zeli hraniti tu cistu i veli bolje cekati.
> 
> Tolko smo se veselili da konacno idemo i sad opet to. Pretesko je to sve skupa.  draga place...   prosle godine nismo imali tih problema sa cistama, a sada su tu evo vec 3. Ciklus zaredom! Cak je spominjao i dva mjeseca kontracepcije da se stanje izregulira...a vrijeme ide...


a joj. i ja sam isto tako prošle godine pauzirala 3 mjesca sa tabletama i ona smo opet krenuli. a da malo stanete sa svim tim? sorry, da mogu pomogla bi. nek ne plače...za sve postoji razlog. budete vi već trojčeke nunali. dajte si malo vremena. još jednom žao mi je.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jao M@tt nemam riječi, držite se.. Šaljem veliki  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> Nije nista rekao dr. Da bi to bilo od klomifena. Pa polustimulirani je bio u ožujku tako da ako i je od njih do sad bi se vec to trebalo izregulirati jel tako? Ma katastrofa, tolko smo se veselili pocetku i onda te neso takvo spusti na zemlju.


ja sam imala zadnji sa klomifenima u 2 mj,pa se još uvijek pojavljuju...tako je meni moja dr rekla....i sada i od prošle godine...ma glupe ciste-eto

----------


## sanda1977

ako i na jesen budem imala ciste-e onda ću znati da nije od klomifena!
m@t kisi sž!  :Sad:

----------


## M@tt

> a joj m@tt tako mi je žao...
> a kako ćeš sad ti to uskladiti s putem?


Nikako, ja odlazim uskoro bez obzira. Možda nestane do subote ali ne nadamo se više ničemo. Toliko puta smo se nadali pa je sve uzalud bilo... Nema smisla više ništa planirati...

----------


## tikica78

joj shvaćam sve, sad vam se cijeli svijet srušio. jako mi je žao , ali mora biti neko rješenje..

----------


## mari mar

M@tt a ..ebemu, drž te se a valjda će se te glupe ciste povuči.....žao mi je. :Love:

----------


## mari mar

Sutra transfer :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

> Sutra transfer


juuuhuu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
eto....u kbo-u se sigurno ne bi dugo veselila

----------


## tikica78

ma daj rijetki su ti koji su dočekali transfer u kbo! što dovoljno govori koliko nemaju pojma nažalost..

----------


## sanda1977

> ma daj rijetki su ti koji su dočekali transfer u kbo! što dovoljno govori koliko nemaju pojma nažalost..


u pravu si potpuno! :Evil or Very Mad:  :oklagija:

----------


## sanda1977

> Nikako, ja odlazim uskoro bez obzira. Možda nestane do subote ali ne nadamo se više ničemo. Toliko puta smo se nadali pa je sve uzalud bilo... Nema smisla više ništa planirati...


 :Taps: tako i mi....pa je mm otišao....isto se svi planovi izokrenuli... :drek:

----------


## Elena 85

> Nikako, ja odlazim uskoro bez obzira. Možda nestane do subote ali ne nadamo se više ničemo. Toliko puta smo se nadali pa je sve uzalud bilo... Nema smisla više ništa planirati...


M@tt jako mi je zao zbog glupe ciste,ja sam isto tako u dobitnom ciklusu imala cistu koju smo punktirali tjedan prije i dr je rekao kad je 3dc bila jos tu da cekamo ako bude jos tu sve odpada,i tako je bilo do 9 dc i pocela se povlacit i tek smo onda krenuli sa stimulacijom i uspjelo je,nemojte jos ocajavati mozda se povuce,i ja sam plakala i sizila,a na kraju sve se poslozilo

----------


## mari mar

Vračene tri mrvice....... :štrika: 
 :Cekam:  beta 15. 6.

----------


## tikica78

Mari mar odlično! Sad uživaj sa svojim mrvicama..

----------


## sanda1977

> Vračene tri mrvice.......
>  beta 15. 6.


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  skaćem za tri mrvice....mazi ih pazi.....i neka se prime za svoju mamicu!
treba pokazati KBO-u kako se to radi!

----------


## mostarka86

mari mar, uživaj sa svojim mrvicama i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Vračene tri mrvice.......
>  beta 15. 6.


Mari mar sretno ti....


Nama je ogromna cista još uvijek tu.  :Sad:   Vraćamo se u srijedu da vidimo ako če se možda isplatiti raditi prirodnjak.

----------


## sanda1977

:balon:  neka pukne više kao ovaj balončić...


> Mari mar sretno ti....
> 
> 
> Nama je ogromna cista još uvijek tu.   Vraćamo se u srijedu da vidimo ako če se možda isplatiti raditi prirodnjak.

----------


## bebolinko

drage moje suborke...čitam vas redovito al tek sad vam i pišem!
momentalno sam pacijentica dr.L i za sada samo lijepe riječi za njega(a posebno će biti lijepe kad dođemo do svog bebolinka  :Heart: )

eto,toliko samo da vas pozdravim i zaželim svima nama naše smotuljke u rukama :Bye:

----------


## tikica78

bebolinko , jesi krenula u postupak?
puno sreće ti želim ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bebolinko dobrodošla  :Smile:

----------


## bebolinko

jesam cure,danas mi je 5dnt
pisala sam tamo na temi "poslje transfera"al mi se nije prikazao post :Confused: -mora da sam nešto krivo odradila :Cool: 

hvala puno na dobrodošlici :Heart:

----------


## mari mar

Bebolinko dobrodošla  :Very Happy: 
....da nismo bile isti dan na transferu? :Laughing:

----------


## bebolinko

*mari mar* kada si bila???
ja u četvrtak u 8.30 bila gore!

kako je prošlo kod tebe?kako prolazi čeka  :Smile: ?

----------


## frka

bebolinko, prvih par postova će ti kasniti jer moraju dobiti odobrenje (ilitakonešto). nakon 10 postova ćeš dobiti mogućnost privatnih poruka, a i kašnjenje će se srediti.

dobrodošla i sretno!!!

----------


## bebolinko

hvala frka,baš sam se pitala hoče li uvijek biti tako da odmah odustanem  :Cool: .

odoh sada natipkati postove da se to sve normalizira

----------


## ana-

*tikica 78 * draga samo pozitivno do kraja a ja ti držim več i znaš ogromne palčeve od  :Heart:

----------


## ana-

sve vas čitam i šaljem puno sreće svima 

i odma mi dođe želja da idemo po naše smrzliće  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Nestala cisturina!!  :Smile:   imamo 4 folikula! Odkud, kak?? Ni sami ne znamo. Ali endometrij je jako tanki pa cekamo do subote, mozda josni bude sta od ovog ciklusa. 

Rekao dr.L puno cikle, ananasa i soje ovih dana....

----------


## tikica78

bravo m@tt , baš sam čekala da se javiš s vijestima! kod vas uvijek neka iznenađenja! ali nek bude sve ok i da ipak idete u postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Nestala cisturina!!   imamo 4 folikula! Odkud, kak?? Ni sami ne znamo. Ali endometrij je jako tanki pa cekamo do subote, mozda josni bude sta od ovog ciklusa. 
> 
> Rekao dr.L puno cikle, ananasa i soje ovih dana....


Jooooooj super M@tt, eto jedno lijepo iznenađenje  :Klap: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek ovaj put bude sve kako treba  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

M@tt sretno!!!!

----------


## kiarad

> Nestala cisturina!!   imamo 4 folikula! Odkud, kak?? Ni sami ne znamo. Ali endometrij je jako tanki pa cekamo do subote, mozda josni bude sta od ovog ciklusa. 
> 
> Rekao dr.L puno cikle, ananasa i soje ovih dana....


mrak. super!!!!!!

----------


## Vrci

Super Matt

I ja bila danas na uzv, kad dođe menga krećemo u postupak  :Smile:  Znači za kojih 12-13 dana nadam se 

Inače, počela bih piti neku folnu..što ste vi uzimale/uzimate?

----------


## tetadoktor

folacin od 5 mg mozes dobiti na recept od dr opce prakse. pije se 1x1 dnevno

----------


## tikica78

Ja pijem Elevit

----------


## Vrci

Ma uzela bih si nešto bez recepte, ne znam kakve ima razlike...

----------


## mari mar

ja pijem folic plus...

----------


## 1977

> Ma uzela bih si nešto bez recepte, ne znam kakve ima razlike...


Elevit sadrži folnu, bez recepta kupiš...

----------


## tikica78

Meni dr. Rekao da je to najbolji lijek na tržištu jer sadrži sve

----------


## Vrci

Da? Koji dr, L?

Mogla bih onda to uzeti...

----------


## kruca

Koje ste vaginalete dobivale kod dr.L? Ja sam bila u jednom postupku kod njega, ali nisam dobila ništa, sad se spremam opet pa bih se htjela pripremiti

----------


## tikica78

> Da? Koji dr, L?
> 
> Mogla bih onda to uzeti...



da dr.L

----------


## tikica78

m@tt ima li što novo ? stalno čekam vijesti od vas

----------


## kiarad

> m@tt ima li što novo ? stalno čekam vijesti od vas


Tikica, jesi li?

----------


## bebolinko

> Tikica, jesi li?


: :kokice:

----------


## mare41

> Tikica, jesi li?


čekamo.......

----------


## Inesz

tikica78, ja sam ti već čestitala na plusu, 
sorry ako sam pogriješila, :Sad: 
a hura ako sam postala vidovita!
 :Smile: 


mare :Heart:

----------


## M@tt

> m@tt ima li što novo ? stalno čekam vijesti od vas


Evo krenula draga kod dr. L. upravo pa čemo uskoro znati na čemu smo. Jesi popiškila plus??  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Joj M@tt javi nam lijepe vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## M@tt

> Joj M@tt javi nam lijepe vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Još uvijek 4 folikula desno, i jedan lijevo koji bude ovulirao. Utorak opet mora ić. Ovulacija če kasniti jer je koristila Suprefact.... 

Eto...

----------


## tikica78

m@tt želim vam puno puno sreće ! nek bude najbolji mogući ishod..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## M@tt

> m@tt želim vam puno puno sreće ! nek bude najbolji mogući ishod..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala tikica, daj šta je s tobom? Si radila test?

----------


## tikica78

jesam imam + ali ne usudim se radovati.. više volim biti tu uz tebe i sve ove drage ženice koje se bore..

----------


## M@tt

> jesam imam + ali ne usudim se radovati.. više volim biti tu uz tebe i sve ove drage ženice koje se bore..


Vidio sam na odbrojavanju!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   Sve bih dao da barem do tog plusa možemo doć... Pusa...

----------


## Mia Lilly

> jesam imam + ali ne usudim se radovati.. više volim biti tu uz tebe i sve ove drage ženice koje se bore..


 :Klap: 

To će biti jedna lijepa beta 12.6.

----------


## kiarad

> jesam imam + ali ne usudim se radovati.. više volim biti tu uz tebe i sve ove drage ženice koje se bore..


znas kaj? svi smo znali da imas plus a ti nam nisi htjela javiti...samo se raduj...definitivno si zasluzila.
matt, sretno!

----------


## M@tt

Evo friski info, idemo u prirodnjak na kraju svega, u cetvrtak punkcija... Dr. rekao neka se ne nadamo previse doduse, tako da je najbolje nista ne ocekivati. Heparin uvodimo nakon transfera....

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Evo friski info, idemo u prirodnjak na kraju svega, u cetvrtak punkcija... Dr. rekao neka se ne nadamo previse doduse, tako da je najbolje nista ne ocekivati. Heparin uvodimo nakon transfera....


E iskreno se nadam da će vas ovo iznenaditi, baš zato jer nemate velika očekivanja  :Smile: 
Sretno!!!

----------


## tikica78

m@tt nek vam ispadne ipak sretno i nek bude bebica u pupi! baš zato što se ne nadate! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## mari mar

m@tt sretno!

----------


## Sonja29

m@tt sretno!

----------


## m.a.r.i.e

> m@tt sretno!


pozdrav curke !!!
nova sam ovdje,evo mi frisko odlucili raditi bebu i eto problema,moja dijagnoza policisticni jajnici a muzu los spermiogram ,dr ginekolog nam je preporucio umjetnu.
procitala sam malo ove vase postove svakakvih iskustva imate 
vidim da hvalite poliliniku vili i dr Lucingera pa bi se mi odlucili za dr Lucingera,zanimam me ako mi netko moze napisati koliko ta prica kosta cc okvirno netko tko je prosao.imam dogovor slijedeci ponedjeljak kod njega.
ja sam totalno zbunjena!!
toliko informacija!!!
hvala

----------


## kiarad

Matt, sretno!

----------


## Vrci

> pozdrav curke !!!
> nova sam ovdje,evo mi frisko odlucili raditi bebu i eto problema,moja dijagnoza policisticni jajnici a muzu los spermiogram ,dr ginekolog nam je preporucio umjetnu.
> procitala sam malo ove vase postove svakakvih iskustva imate 
> vidim da hvalite poliliniku vili i dr Lucingera pa bi se mi odlucili za dr Lucingera,zanimam me ako mi netko moze napisati koliko ta prica kosta cc okvirno netko tko je prosao.imam dogovor slijedeci ponedjeljak kod njega.
> ja sam totalno zbunjena!!
> toliko informacija!!!
> hvala


Pozdrav  :Smile: 

Inače, mi tu ne koristimo pojam umjetna oplodnja, budući da nema ništa umjetno u svemu  :Smile:  tu se rabi pojam potpomognuta oplodnja

A što se tiče Lučija, ovo je cjenik
1. Izvantjelesna oplodnja s punom hormonskom stimulacijom - 9.375,00 kn
2. Izvantjelesna oplodnja s blagom stimulacijom - 6.250,00 kn
3. Izvantjelesna oplodnja u prirodnom ciklusu - 5.000,00 kn
4. Izvanuterina inseminacija - 2.500,00 kn
5. Konzultacije - 500,00 kn
6. Konzultacije s pregledom - 900,00 kn
7. Pregled - 500,00 kn
8. Spermiogram - 500,00

----------


## matahari

bez lijekova!




> Pozdrav 
> 
> Inače, mi tu ne koristimo pojam umjetna oplodnja, budući da nema ništa umjetno u svemu  tu se rabi pojam potpomognuta oplodnja
> 
> A što se tiče Lučija, ovo je cjenik
> 1. Izvantjelesna oplodnja s punom hormonskom stimulacijom - 9.375,00 kn
> 2. Izvantjelesna oplodnja s blagom stimulacijom - 6.250,00 kn
> 3. Izvantjelesna oplodnja u prirodnom ciklusu - 5.000,00 kn
> 4. Izvanuterina inseminacija - 2.500,00 kn
> ...

----------


## Vrci

E da, zaboravih to napomenuti  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> m@tt sretno!


eh mari mar sad čekamo tebe...tvoj plusić i poooooz betu!!!
kako se osječaš?! :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

draga marie uz ovaj cjenik moraš uračunati lijekove ali i troškove puta ako nisi iz Zagreba.
mene je svaki postupak koštao cca 30tak tisuća kuna

----------


## mari mar

> eh mari mar sad čekamo tebe...tvoj plusić i poooooz betu!!!
> kako se osječaš?!


ma nikako kao balon.... :balon: ..imam osječaj da će vještica doći čim prestanem s utrogestanima........
 :Mad:

----------


## mari mar

> draga marie uz ovaj cjenik moraš uračunati lijekove ali i troškove puta ako nisi iz Zagreba.
> mene je svaki postupak koštao cca 30tak tisuća kuna


ajme svaki postupak 30 000?? :Shock:

----------


## milasova8

Cure koliko kostaju lijkovi od prilike?
30 tis.je to much..
Tikica ti si uracunala sigurno i smjestaj u zg?

----------


## tikica78

pa ne ali ako računaš postupak od 7-9 tis
lijekovi isto oko 7 -10 tisuća ovisi jel polustim. ili stimul. pa put koji mi je svaki put oko 1000kn
a ideš bar 7-8 puta.. eto ispadne oko 20-25 tisuća, možda sam malo previše rekla 30..

----------


## tikica78

mari mar pa to što si ko balon je super ! ti si Lucijeva trudnica isto vidjet ćeš!

----------


## mari mar

ja sam merinale platila oko 3100kn (u mađi)
+ suprefact sprej 528,60kn, brevactide i 1 decapeptyl, vag.i hiram. oko 460kn, i fragmine 420kn

----------


## mari mar

> mari mar pa to što si ko balon je super ! ti si Lucijeva trudnica isto vidjet ćeš!


tikice ma iskreno bojim se i pomisliti...... :neznam:

----------


## tikica78

zašto draga? ajmo simptome na sunce

----------


## mari mar

nema drugih simptoma osim kao da sam se najela kamenja...(a tako mi je od zadnjeg brevactida) i ponekad zaboli kao pred m
uzalud tražim druge simptome nema ih.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tikica78

to ti je dovoljno!  :Smile:  vidjet ćeš što sam ti rekla!

----------


## milasova8

na kraju ispadne da su lijekovi skuplji od postupka :Sad: ..
ali dobro,nadam se da će mi upaliti iz prve u petrovoj pa da neću morati ići privatno..hihihi,kako nadobudno :Smile: 

mari mar želim ti sreću 15. i molim te da nas razveseliš :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Pozdrav svima!
Bila sam u stimuliranom postupku kod dr L. i vraćena su mi 3 zametka 3.dan np.
Kad sam došla na ET samo mi je dr rekao da mi vraćaju 3, i nikakve mi više informacije više nisu dali, ni on ni biologica.
Doduše, nisam ja ni tražila, ali zanimaju me vaša iskustva. Da li informacije o vraćenim zamecima daju samo ako pitaš ili...
BTW betu trebam vaditi 18.06.

----------


## sanda1977

> nema drugih simptoma osim kao da sam se najela kamenja...(a tako mi je od zadnjeg brevactida) i ponekad zaboli kao pred m
> uzalud tražim druge simptome nema ih....


navijam za tebe i da te više ne viđam po čekaonicama,hehehe! a treba i osijeku pokazati kako se može doći do rezultata!
mislim na tebe.....ja sam se ipak naručila za vv....mm sam već naručila za androloški pregled 17.9. i krečemo!
lijekove u KBO-u sam otkazala,ne želim više ni prismrdit tamo!

----------


## tikica78

s_iva ja sam pitala kakvi su embriji a doktor je samo rekao odlični.
tako da ne daje on iscrpne podatke ali mislim da je tako i bolje da ne razbijaš glavu , opusti se i uživaj u svojim mrvicama! a vidim i beta ti je uskoro!

milasova nek upali na VV~~~~~~

Sanda tako mi je drago da gibaš iz Osijeka !

----------


## sanda1977

> s_iva ja sam pitala kakvi su embriji a doktor je samo rekao odlični.
> tako da ne daje on iscrpne podatke ali mislim da je tako i bolje da ne razbijaš glavu , opusti se i uživaj u svojim mrvicama! a vidim i beta ti je uskoro!
> 
> milasova nek upali na VV~~~~~~
> 
> Sanda tako mi je drago da gibaš iz Osijeka !


pa nema mi druge,samo što ne mogu dočekati jesen sada....ne znam kakvi su rezultati s nama koji imamo nizak AMH-a....nadam se da će mi se tamo oploditi jajne stanice....jer u osijeku mi se samo jednom oplodila js.,tj imala jednom transfer....

----------


## sanda1977

tikice a tebi želim najbolju trudnoću do kraja  :Love:

----------


## tikica78

joj ma daj ja još nikad nisam kod dr.L doživjela da nema transfera, mislim da razlog zbog kojeg ti nisi imala transfere je nestručnost dr.  i biologinje , nemaju oni ni mogućnosti ni znanja za to.. a naša bolnica koja je najgora u Hr nema novca ni za što a kamoli da ulaže u to, i koliko se god oni trudili ograničeni su .

----------


## sanda1977

> joj ma daj ja još nikad nisam kod dr.L doživjela da nema transfera, mislim da razlog zbog kojeg ti nisi imala transfere je nestručnost dr.  i biologinje , nemaju oni ni mogućnosti ni znanja za to.. a naša bolnica koja je najgora u Hr nema novca ni za što a kamoli da ulaže u to, i koliko se god oni trudili ograničeni su .


jooooj tikice,nadam se da je to tako.....da nisu u pitanju moje js....da su loše kako dr kaže....a kada sam imala 1 transfer biologinja je rekla da su odlične js....e sad....a nije bio veliki raspon od transfera....svaki drugi mj sam išla na postupke...
najgore mi je kada sve prođeš i ondfa ti jave da se nije oplodilo!
a za one 3 js koje sam dobila stimulacijom sam čekala 4 dana da mi jave....i da bi na kraju saznala da se oplodile sve tri,ali se navodno nisu razvijale dobro..... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mare41

s_iva, samo da te pozdravim i poželim ti sreću!

----------


## milasova8

tikica hvala ti (u Petrovoj sam) ali nema veze,bitno da je uspješno gdje god..
iva_s sretno od srca

----------


## tikica78

a joooj sorry kak sam ja to fulala! nek je sretno u Petrovoj onda! a hoće 100% samo da kreneš u postupak! znam da je najgore čekanje..

----------


## s_iva

Sanda,
ja sam ti u zadnje 2 godine imala samo 2 ET. Kažem samo, jer ja idem "redovito" u postupke, tipa svaka 3 mj, najčešće u polustimulirane.
Dakle od cca 7-8 aspiracija samo 2 ET!
Već sam lagano razmišljala o donaciji js, bila sam luda...Kakve li su to moje stanice kad se tako loše oplođuju???
I onda sam se odlučila otići do dr L. U postupku kod njega transfer 3 zametka! Ne moram ti ni reći koliko to znači za moje samopouzdanje, te za moju nadu da će nekada ipak uspjeti.

tikica sretno do kraja!
Kada mogu raditi test? Zadnji beta hcg booster je bio u nedjelju.

----------


## s_iva

mare41  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

s_iva, ne isplati se radit test prije subote, nedjelje zbog boostera, dotad~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba

----------


## mari mar

> Pozdrav svima!
> Bila sam u stimuliranom postupku kod dr L. i vraćena su mi 3 zametka 3.dan np.
> Kad sam došla na ET samo mi je dr rekao da mi vraćaju 3, i nikakve mi više informacije više nisu dali, ni on ni biologica.
> Doduše, nisam ja ni tražila, ali zanimaju me vaša iskustva. Da li informacije o vraćenim zamecima daju samo ako pitaš ili...
> BTW betu trebam vaditi 18.06.


ja sam dr pitala za js, rekao je da se 3 vračaju...i nešto još sebi u bradu...a kasnije biologinja je došla do mene i sve mi objasnila....
sretno ti!

milasova hvala ti....i da upali u iz prve u petrovoj!! :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

> navijam za tebe i da te više ne viđam po čekaonicama,hehehe! a treba i osijeku pokazati kako se može doći do rezultata!
> mislim na tebe.....ja sam se ipak naručila za vv....mm sam već naručila za androloški pregled 17.9. i krečemo!
> lijekove u KBO-u sam otkazala,ne želim više ni prismrdit tamo!


sanda ipak znači VV, ajde neka si se naručila i ja tebi želim svu sreću i čvrsto držim :fige:

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda ipak znači VV, ajde neka si se naručila i ja tebi želim svu sreću i čvrsto držim


 :Heart:

----------


## snow.ml

kolko samo slavonki ima na ovom forumu...da se samo nadovežem na KB Osijek...kolko mi se samo doktor nabrojao što sam išla u ZG na postupak...da me nije bolilo zbog hipera, MM bi me odvezao dalje...a da ne spominjem kako je samo ružno pričao o dr.L...a upravo je on zaslužan za ovo brbljavo svorenje pored mene  :Smile: 
curke samo hrabro...u dobrim ste rukama...i mi ćemo uskoro opet  po jednu seku  :Smile: 
mari mar vidim da si mi sugrađanka...nadam se da te sljedeće godine vidim kako guraš kolica po gradu :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

evo ja moram s vama podijeliti i ovo nas smo tri išle u postupak ovaj mjesec i Osijeka kod dr.L i sve tri smo trudne...
snow.. točno znam o čemu pričaš i meni se isto dogodilo..
a da ne pričam kad sam prokrvarila sad u prošloj trudnoći kad me zaprimio baš dr.kod kojeg sam bila u postupku u KBO i onak pita: A kod koga ste ostali trudni?
i onda još 3x došao kod mene u sobu da me pita koju terapiju sam koristila i sl.pitanja..
ali to sad sve želim zaboraviti!

----------


## milasova8

bravo za moje osječanke  :Smile:  moj najdraži,rodni grad :Smile:  fali mi.....

----------


## Bubimitka81

[QUOTE=tikica78;2163988]evo ja moram s vama podijeliti i ovo nas smo tri išle u postupak ovaj mjesec i Osijeka kod dr.L i sve tri smo trudne...
snow.. točno znam o čemu pričaš i meni se isto dogodilo..
a da ne pričam kad sam prokrvarila sad u prošloj trudnoći kad me zaprimio baš dr.kod kojeg sam bila u postupku u KBO i onak pita: A kod koga ste ostali trudni?
i onda još 3x došao kod mene u sobu da me pita koju terapiju sam koristila i sl.pitanja..
ali to sad sve želim zaboraviti![/QUOTE

Cccccc Tikice, mislim da sam ja četvrta u ovoj ekipi  :Smile: 
Samo što kod mene neće dobro završiti..

----------


## tikica78

jesi draga.. a ja se nadam da će na kraju ipak biti sve dobro...pomoliti ću se za tvoju mrvu danas kod sv.Antuna

----------


## mari mar

> kolko samo slavonki ima na ovom forumu...da se samo nadovežem na KB Osijek...kolko mi se samo doktor nabrojao što sam išla u ZG na postupak...da me nije bolilo zbog hipera, MM bi me odvezao dalje...a da ne spominjem kako je samo ružno pričao o dr.L...a upravo je on zaslužan za ovo brbljavo svorenje pored mene 
> curke samo hrabro...u dobrim ste rukama...i mi ćemo uskoro opet  po jednu seku 
> mari mar vidim da si mi sugrađanka...nadam se da te sljedeće godine vidim kako guraš kolica po gradu


a joooooooj ja se tak nadam!!!!!
ne bi vjerovale već si par dana razmišljam kako dr. u os doći na oči i reči da mi treba terapija s kojom moram nastaviti ako beta bude poz.
i eto još sad pročitam ovo...ma znala sam uf!!  :Mad:

----------


## snow.ml

mari mar dali ti trebaš inekcije protiv zgrušavanja...ja sam ih dobivala i to ideš na transfuzilogiju,oni određuju količinu  a tvoj gin ti daje uputnicu za injekcije koju samo pokupiš na ginekologiji, nemaš nikakve veze sa doktorima na ginekologiji...na transf.su super, sve mlada ekipa...

----------


## mari mar

Hvala ti puno na informaciji...... :Laughing: 
 :Coffee:

----------


## M@tt

Dobili smo stanicu!!!  :Smile:  cekamo dalje.... 

Sretno svima...

----------


## tikica78

bravo m@tt  :Very Happy:  nek se oplodi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jupiiiiiiii M@tt, evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ za tulum u labu  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

evo i ovdje da zahvalim ivf centru i dr.L na mojoj današnjoj beti 1641..

----------


## M@tt

> evo i ovdje da zahvalim ivf centru i dr.L na mojoj današnjoj beti 1641..


Bravooo tikica!! Uzivaj

----------


## tikica78

hoću m@tt i tu sam da vibram za vas! dok god i vi na budete imali ovakvu betu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## Sonja29

Danas čekamo da prokuca jedno hrabro srčeko a i ti m@tt da nam se javiš sa lijepim vjestima!

----------


## mostarka86

> Danas čekamo da prokuca jedno hrabro srčeko a i ti m@tt da nam se javiš sa lijepim vjestima!


x

----------


## 1977

> evo i ovdje da zahvalim ivf centru i dr.L na mojoj današnjoj beti 1641..


ČESTITAM!!!!!!!!!
Navijala sam za tebe!!

----------


## Darkica

> evo i ovdje da zahvalim ivf centru i dr.L na mojoj današnjoj beti 1641..


*tikice*, draga, čestitam ti na velikoj beti i želim ti mirnu trudnoću do samoga kraja. Mislim na tebe :Smile:  Pusa od mene i moje leptirice!

----------


## Inesz

:Smile:   :Smile: 
bravo tikice78!
sretno dalje

1977,
kako si nam ti? kakve su novosti?  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> evo i ovdje da zahvalim ivf centru i dr.L na mojoj današnjoj beti 1641..


Sjajno! i mattu puno srece!!!!

----------


## Vrci

Tu ima jaako puno lijepih beti, čestitam svima  :Smile: 

Imam pitanje - decapeptyl ide od 1dc, kaže L da i ako dobijem navečer, navečer ide prva injekcija. A jel smeta što ako dobijem ujutro, a mogu se piknuti tek navečer?

----------


## s_iva

Mari mar, je li pao testić?
Sretno sutra!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Tu ima jaako puno lijepih beti, čestitam svima 
> 
> Imam pitanje - decapeptyl ide od 1dc, kaže L da i ako dobijem navečer, navečer ide prva injekcija. A jel smeta što ako dobijem ujutro, a mogu se piknuti tek navečer?


Mislim da možeš, sjećam se da je meni rekao da prvu piknem bez obzira koje je doba dana, samo da čekam prvi izljev (blesava riječ), a ne čim počne brljavljenje...
Ja sam dobila oko podneva, sljedeću sam piknula ujutro i tako do kraja.. Rekao je da je to ok.

----------


## Vrci

Ma ja uglavnom dobijem ujutro, ako zadnji duphaston popijem navečer. Možda smanjim za jednu tabletu, u nadi da dođe dan prije navečer  :Smile:  
Jer poslije sam na poslu, do poslije 5 ništa od pikanja

Srećom kod mene nema brljavljenja, kad krene krene crveno  :Laughing: 

Ne mogu vjerovati da krećemo... iako ne znam koliko se smijem nadati za prvi puta

----------


## Bubimitka81

Naravno da se nadaš pa svi se nadaju, znam cure kojima je uspjelo iz prve, nema tu pravila..
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Hvala

i da kažem, jako mi žao za tebe, tako je bio lijep početak  :Sad: 

Jesi ti inače bila na punoj stimulaciji ili?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bila sam u punoj stimulaciji krajem 2. mjeseca, a sad u polustimuliranom dakle klomifeni i nešto gonala..

Hvala ti i ne razmišljaj o ovoj mojoj situaciji.. Ja sam od početka iz straha čitala i istraživala ovakve gluposti da na trenutke imam osjećaj da sam si sama navukla ovakav peh, takve se stvari nažalost događaju..
Budi pozitivna i sigurna u uspjeh, sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

Joj i ja imam osjećaj kao da sam si "navukla" mpo... od kad sam se počela zanimati za bebu sam čitala o trudnoćama i svemu, među ostalim sam istraživala mpo. I eto, treba mi...

Ma sve ćemo mi preživjeti  i dobiti svoju bebu  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

U dobrim si rukama, slušaj čika doktora i otjeraj sve crne misli od sebe..  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Malo postupka, malo doma bolovanja i sve bude super  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Malo postupka, malo doma bolovanja i sve bude super


Eh da, to bolovanje je jedina dobra stvar u svemu  :Smile:  Nek me neko krivo ne shvati..
Ja sad kad se vratim na posao bit će skoro 2 mjeseca kako nisam radila.. Muka mi je već sada...

----------


## Vrci

Iskreno, kod mene ima toliko posla i stresa da mi treba ovo bolovanje, kužim te...

Jel ima neki način da odem na bolovanje i prije punkcije?

----------


## 1977

> bravo tikice78!
> sretno dalje
> 
> 1977,
> kako si nam ti? kakve su novosti?


Za sada je sve OK, uz malo suza zbog straha jer sam u 4.tjednu dan nakon UZV vag. sonde i u 8.tjednu imala sukrvicu. Svaki puta par sati ili dan nakon. Vjerojatno zbog heparina pukne žilica ali što je interesantno pada na dane kada bi trebala dobiti ciklus također. U međuvremenu sam odbijala sondu, samo abdominalni, 18.06. opet pregled u 10.tjednu. Embrion je napredan u milimetrima kada mjere, pojeo žumanjčanu skoro do kraja, ima pupčanu vrpcu, srce sve 5.....bila na testovima senzibilizacije ( s mojom srećom sam se požurila na taj pregled  :Wink: ) ali sve OK, jučer došao nalaz da sam negativna. Kako imam i alergiju na pelud i travu tako svaki puta kada kihnem više od deset puta u sat vremena vadim ampule Dexametasona iz friza i pikam se jer me strah kontrakcija jačih.....veselje. Trbuh napuhan od hormona kao da sam u 5.mjesecu, dobila 6 kila..

Info za VRCI: štitnjača se skroz smiri nakon svega divljanja za 2 mjeseca, sada sam već tjedan dana na dozi prije postupka jer kada prokuca srce više štitnjača ( hashimoto i hipo ) ne može naštetiti bebi a i TSH pada silovito.

----------


## Inesz

sretno draga!  :Smile: 

jesi provjerila sa doktorom primjenu dexametasona u ampulama u trudnoći? zar nema neko drugo rješenje za alergiju? ne te bih plašila, ali informiram sve koji inače uzimaju ljekove u trudnoći-treba biti vrlo oprezan.

FDA dexametason svrstava u C kategoriju ljekova  :Sad:  
kod ljekova C kategorije:
-dokazani teratogeni učinci na studijama sa životinjama, ali nema odgovarajućih istraživanja i dokaza za utjecaj na razvoj  embrija i fetusa kod čovjeka
-ljekovi iz ove skupine se daju baš kad moraju u trudnoći, nisu sigurni za primjenu u trudnoći
 :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

cure kad ste trudne:
od kihanja vem se ništa neće loše dogoditi, ali od ljekova može. budite oprezne sa ljekovima u trudnoći.

----------


## 1977

> sretno draga! 
> 
> jesi provjerila sa doktorom primjenu dexametasona u ampulama u trudnoći? zar nema neko drugo rješenje za alergiju? ne te bih plašila, ali informiram sve koji inače uzimaju ljekove u trudnoći-treba biti vrlo oprezan.
> 
> FDA dexametason svrstava u C kategoriju ljekova  
> kod ljekova C kategorije:
> -dokazani teratogeni učinci na studijama sa životinjama, ali nema odgovarajućih istraživanja i dokaza za utjecaj na razvoj  embrija i fetusa kod čovjeka
> -ljekovi iz ove skupine se daju baš kad moraju u trudnoći, nisu sigurni za primjenu u trudnoći


Pitala sam prof.Pod. i rekao je da tabletice za alergiju kojih inače uzmem svake godine možda deset komada kada mi je jaki bed, više štete nego Dex.   
S time da je rekao da uzimam dozu od 2 amp. a ja stavim jednu u špricu. Ne uzimam to zbog alergije samo nego da izbjegnem sukrvicu i nervni slom zbog eventualne puknute žilice od spazma prilikom kihanja. 
Plus te tablete za alergiju ( sve ) jako uspavljuju, dodam li tome 8 utrogestana dnevno zadnja 2-3 mjeseca bila bi hodajući leš  :Wink: ) 
Fakat nemam izbora vjerujte mi......pobornik sam inače ne uzimanja lijekova općenito, ne pijem ni za bolove, ni za temperaturu, ni multivitamine, ni antidepresive ( koji bi mi dobro došli svaki puta kada sam čekala Betu ) ali ovih 7 mjeseci sam uzimala 10-14 tableta koječega su mi prepisali samo dok ne rodim i onda kanim po starom.

----------


## Inesz

draga 1977, bilo bi dobro da odeš do farmakologa (npr Rebro) da ti oni kao specijalisti za primjenu ljekova daju svoje mišljenje o terapiji koju uzimaš. uz dužno poštovanje prof. P., savjetovati deksametazon u trudnoći za izbjegavanje sukrvice ne čini mi se dobar savjet...

koliko je mg deksametazona u jednoj ampuli?

ma, draga idi framakologu da ti da savjet

----------


## mari mar

da i ovdje javim svoju nisku betu 48.4....... 
sutra ponavljam.....

----------


## Rominka

Mari mar po malo, ne bediraj se. Svasta se moze jos, a i vjerujem da hoce, promijeniti... Narast ce ta tvoja beta!

----------


## snow.ml

mari mar to nije baš niska beta...bitno je da se ona podupla sljedeći put...ima njih dosta koje su imale takve "niske"bete pa je bilo sve super

----------


## Inesz

:Heart: 
nek  beta raste samo

----------


## M@tt

Imamo transfer!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  

Jedne ali vrijedne... 

marimar mi smo prvi put imali betu koju vidiš u potpisu i nažalost nije se poduplala. Tebi želim obrnuto....  :Love:

----------


## duga30

Pozdrav svima! Redovito vas pratim, pa da se malo i ukljucim. Svima zelim lijepe trudnoce s najljepsim ishodom! Ja sam imala 3 ivf-a na VV kod dr. L i prije 2 g. sam rodila sina. I sad sam 10tt, dogodila mi se prirodna trudnoca, neplanirano i iz vedra neba :Smile: . Dakle, sve je moguce, netko dozivi svoju srecu prije, netko kasnije! Matt, tikica, mari mar, bubumitka i svi ostali SRETNO!

----------


## Bubimitka81

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   M@tt divne predivne vijesti!!!!
Sad vibramo za beticu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Pozdrav svima! Redovito vas pratim, pa da se malo i ukljucim. Svima zelim lijepe trudnoce s najljepsim ishodom! Ja sam imala 3 ivf-a na VV kod dr. L i prije 2 g. sam rodila sina. I sad sam 10tt, dogodila mi se prirodna trudnoca, neplanirano i iz vedra neba. Dakle, sve je moguce, netko dozivi svoju srecu prije, netko kasnije! Matt, tikica, mari mar, bubumitka i svi ostali SRETNO!


Bravo duga30, čestitam na drugoj mrvici  :Smile: 
Uvijek je lijepo čuti ovako nešto...

----------


## duga30

Hvala ti, bubumitka! Htjela bi vam svima prenjeti malo pozitive! Ti odmori preko ljeta i kako dr. L kaze napuni baterije, pa na jesen u dobitni postupak!
Bravo M@tt, drzim vam fige za lijepu betu!

----------


## tikica78

[QUOTE=M@tt;2165822]Imamo transfer!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  

Jedne ali vrijedne... 


m@tt predobro!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
ajde bar nešto lijepo danas, jer tako sam tužna zbog Bubi..

Bubi jesi se čula s dr.L kad možeš opet?
duga30 obožavam čuti ovakve priče , san svih nas ...

----------


## duga30

Tikica, snovi se ostvaruju! Ova patnja kroz koju se prolazi mora biti jednom nagradjena! Meni je nekada sve bilo tuzno i pitala sam se da li cu ikada biti mama. I nakon 3 g.na VV postala sam mama. I postat cu i drugi put. Vjerujem da svi kad tad docekaju svoju srecu!

----------


## Sonja29

bravo m@tt! sad čekamo betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
duga čestitam i želim ti mirnu trudnoću do kraja!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Nisam ga zvala Tikice, nije on baš vidovit pa da zna kada će se moj organizam oporaviti (tj. maternica/endo.)   :Smile: 
Šalu na stranu, glupo mi ga gnjaviti kad znam da mi neće moći ništa sad ovako rano reći.. Zvat ću ga poslije godišnjih, tad ću već znati u kojoj sam fazi.. Ali jedva čekam, idem prvom prilikom  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

ma samo ti njega nazovi , ja sam ga zvala kad sam izašla iz sale za kiretažu i pitala ga kad  mogu doći.. rekao mi je da mora proći tri menge da se tijelo oporavi..
to je bilo strašno čekanjee...

----------


## Bubimitka81

> ma samo ti njega nazovi , ja sam ga zvala kad sam izašla iz sale za kiretažu i pitala ga kad  mogu doći.. rekao mi je da mora proći tri menge da se tijelo oporavi..
> to je bilo strašno čekanjee...


Eto, šta ću ga zvati kad imam tebe  :Smile: 
Ma možda ga i zvrcnem kad se ovo okonča..
Joj, kad se sjetim tvog iščekivanja... Na kraju mi je to kod tebe proletilo, nadam se da će i meni...  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

možda je tebi proletilo ali meni i nije baš.. ali znaš što je dobro u svemu ovome što ti je sad organizam proradio i lako ćeš ostati trudna odmah na prvom idućem postupku..

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ma znam draga da tebi nije proletilo.. Nisam tako mislila...  :Sad: 

Jel to tvoj zaključak da je organizam "proradio" ili ti je to možda on rekao? Da se razumijemo, mislim i ja tako  :Very Happy:

----------


## duga30

Hvala Sonja29! Vidim iz tvog potpisa da si imala dug put i da cekas curicu. Cestitam od srca! <3

----------


## tikica78

> Ma znam draga da tebi nije proletilo.. Nisam tako mislila... 
> 
> Jel to tvoj zaključak da je organizam "proradio" ili ti je to možda on rekao? Da se razumijemo, mislim i ja tako


to je moje mišljenje jer obično žene ostanu brzo i lako trudne nakon spontanog koliko sam čitala , pa tak i mi..
biti će sve u redu vidjet ćeš.. eto svatko nažalost mora nositi svoj križ..

----------


## Bubimitka81

> to je moje mišljenje jer obično žene ostanu brzo i lako trudne nakon spontanog koliko sam čitala , pa tak i mi..
> biti će sve u redu vidjet ćeš.. eto svatko nažalost mora nositi svoj križ..


Naravno da će biti  :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

m@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam se javiš sa lijepim vijestima! 

Bubimitka  :Love: da ti vrijeme što brže prođe i da sljedeči postupak bude dobitni :Heart: 

Duga30 super.... san svi nas... drago mi je zbog vas......

----------


## 1977

> draga 1977, bilo bi dobro da odeš do farmakologa (npr Rebro) da ti oni kao specijalisti za primjenu ljekova daju svoje mišljenje o terapiji koju uzimaš. uz dužno poštovanje prof. P., savjetovati deksametazon u trudnoći za izbjegavanje sukrvice ne čini mi se dobar savjet...
> 
> koliko je mg deksametazona u jednoj ampuli?
> 
> ma, draga idi framakologu da ti da savjet


4mg u ampuli, dex se daje za alergiju meni prvenstveno ali kod težeg napadaja, senzibilizaciju, nakon transfera sam ga dobijala sva 3 postupka s razmacima od 4 dana i to po 12 mg ili 8 mg--
Kada sam dobila alergiju na inekcije Cetrotide ovaj postupak prije transfera također sam dobila 12 mg da prođe alergijska reakcija. Daju ga ženama kojima se radi transfer doniranih j.s. i isto tako kod transplatacije organa da organizam ne odbaci. Dakle to nije nešto što ja uzimam na dnevnoj bazi. Vrijeme alergija mi prolazi trenutno, nisam na ambroziju više alergična tako da se toplo nadam da što sam dobila, dobila, nema više :Wink: )

----------


## duga30

Hvala mari mar! Nadam se da ces nam javiti lijepu poduplanu betu! I jos vecu...

----------


## M@tt

Evo ga, prijavljujem da smo od danas cekalice bete.  :Smile:  doduse rekao je da je uspjesnost prirodnjaka maximalno 15%, pa da se ne iznenadimo previse ako ne uspije sad...

Na kraju nam nije dao heparin, rekao je da je ovo bio skroz prirodan postupak i da ga nebi davao prije pozitivne bete. 

Da je bila puna stimulacija bi ga dao vec nakon transfera...

----------


## aslan

[QUOTE=M@tt;2166349]Evo ga, prijavljujem da smo od danas cekalice bete.  :Smile:  doduse rekao je da je uspjesnost prirodnjaka maximalno 15%, pa da se ne iznenadimo previse ako ne uspije sad...

Na kraju nam nije dao heparin, rekao je da je ovo bio skroz prirodan postupak i da ga nebi davao prije pozitivne bete. 

Da je bila puna stimulacija bi ga dao vec nakon transfera...[/QUOT


navijam za vas! samo pozitivno mislit, jedva cekamo vasu pozitivnu beturinu!

----------


## kiarad

> Evo ga, prijavljujem da smo od danas cekalice bete.  doduse rekao je da je uspjesnost prirodnjaka maximalno 15%, pa da se ne iznenadimo previse ako ne uspije sad...
> 
> Na kraju nam nije dao heparin, rekao je da je ovo bio skroz prirodan postupak i da ga nebi davao prije pozitivne bete. 
> 
> Da je bila puna stimulacija bi ga dao vec nakon transfera...


daj Boze da bude dobitni! Drzimo fige, kada vadite betu?

----------


## M@tt

30.6. vadimo betu u subotu.  

Inace dr.L. je na godisnjem od 21.7. pa sve do pocetka 9.mjeseca.

----------


## Sonja29

> 30.6. vadimo betu u subotu.  
> 
> Inace dr.L. je na godisnjem od 21.7. pa sve do pocetka 9.mjeseca.


Ako Bog da neće vam trebati 21.07.! Držim  :fige:

----------


## Vrci

Ja krećem idući tj u postupak...ako sve bude ok moja beta bi kao bila za mjesec dana? Znači negdje kad L bude na godišnjem...tko će me onda voditi?

----------


## M@tt

> Ja krećem idući tj u postupak...ako sve bude ok moja beta bi kao bila za mjesec dana? Znači negdje kad L bude na godišnjem...tko će me onda voditi?


Vrci kad je dr.L. Na godisnjem ivf centar ne radi postupke tih 5-6 tjedana... Sve ostale dane u godini rade....

----------


## mari mar

samo da i ovdje prijavim današnju beticu 192.9

Vrci, m@tt sretno i držim  :fige:  za velike bete....

----------


## M@tt

> samo da i ovdje prijavim današnju beticu 192.9
> 
> Vrci, m@tt sretno i držim  za velike bete....


Mari mar cestitam!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ma znam da ne radi postupke, ali što ako će mi trebati neko nadgledanje (tipa radi hipera ili nešto)?

Ma moram prestati razmišljati o svemu  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> samo da i ovdje prijavim današnju beticu 192.9
> 
> Vrci, m@tt sretno i držim  za velike bete....


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  juuuuhuuu! baš sam sretna zbog tebe....(i sad opet moj komentar:da si ostala u KBO-u...vjerovatno se ne bi veselili)....sada je dokazano 100% da su nestručni  :Yes:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> samo da i ovdje prijavim današnju beticu 192.9


Čestitam! 
To je super beta za 15 dnt.

----------


## duga30

Mari mar super! Cestitam!

----------


## Vrci

Krećem s pikanjem danas, prvi uzv u srijedu  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

> Krećem s pikanjem danas, prvi uzv u srijedu


Sretno!

----------


## đerekica

> to je moje mišljenje jer obično žene ostanu brzo i lako trudne nakon spontanog koliko sam čitala , pa tak i mi..
> biti će sve u redu vidjet ćeš.. eto svatko nažalost mora nositi svoj križ..


Tikice pozlatile ti se riječi da manje više sve žene nakon sponatnog lako ostanu trudne, tome se sad i ja nadam..da ćemo sad uspjeti nakon sponatnog...

----------


## anaši1507

Djerekica u kojoj klinici ste bili?

----------


## snow.ml

> juuuuhuuu! baš sam sretna zbog tebe....(i sad opet moj komentar:da si ostala u KBO-u...vjerovatno se ne bi veselili)....sada je dokazano 100% da su nestručni



evo, da čestitam još jednoj slavonki na pozitivnoj beti... :Very Happy:  ivana101 BRAVO
ovo gore stoji, da si čekala KBO nikad se nebi veselili
bravo za Lučija  :Klap: stvarno ima dobar uspjeh


tikice78 želim ti brz oporavak...i barem jedno srce junačko 
ostalima da im što prije oči vide troznamenkastu betu :

----------


## anaši1507

Cure jel itko ista zna za mpo u Belgiji? Cula sam da je velika uspjesnost,koja klinika jel itko možda bio?

----------


## Vrci

Jel kod L-a netko morao odustati od stimulacije zbog prejake reakcije?
Nekako čitam po netu, uspio je izvući sve cure, nadam se da je to dobar znak i za mene

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vrci ne brini, zasto uopce razmisljas o tome?!
Meni je rekao da imam veliki potencijal i velike rezerve, bojao se hipera.. Zato me je gledao svakodnevno i po tome odredjivao terapiju.. Nista ne brini  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

vrci pa šta je to bilo? nekako ne mogu vjerovati da imaš prejaku reakciju. ma ja vjerujem da će on to izvući , biti će sve ok.

----------


## ljube

Vrci,s obzirom da si pcos ne bih se usudila ulaziti u prognozu,meni su recimo punkcije sa po 15 stanica bile na granici izdržljivosti,a u stimulaciji u Mb kada su vidjeli reakciju na stimulaciju odmah su rekli da će to biti pod općom anestezijom.Mi pcos-ovke smo malo zeznutije,ali sretno svakako!

----------


## Vrci

Ma danas mi je 5 dc, primila sam 3.gonal (poslije uzv-a, svaki dan uzimam jedan)

Na desnom jajniku već od jučer se vidi razvoj kaže on 7-8 folikula. Na lijevom koliko sam skužila nema ništa. Pa mi je rekao da ćemo polako i gledati se svaki dan. Jer da ako bukne, on se ne bi usudio raditi punkciju.
A sad ne znam što "bukne" znači. 
Čini mi se da sam rano krenula s folikulima, ali ako lijevi zaostaje moglo bi biti ok. Valjda je samo htio navesti potencijalne rizike

----------


## ljube

"buknu" bi značilo da naknadno folikuli počnu rasti,a tada treba i njih ispunktirati
skroz je redu da si upoznata sa potencijalnim rizicima,no nadam se da će biti sve ok

----------


## Vrci

Znači ako budu rasli ovi koji su krenuli to je ok
Ako se još neki sjete, onda nije ok  :Smile: 

Ma bit će ok, nek on objasni sve što može biti, to mi je drago

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ja bas ne kuzim PCOS, ali vjerujem da ce on odabrati najbolju opciju za tebe, kakva god bila..
Sretno!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ljube

Jes Vrci,upravo tako  :Smile:

----------


## reny123

Cure, svratite na pdf Kampanja za hitnu izmjenu Zakona o medicinski  potpomognutoj oplodnji. Pročitajte što nam se sprema, aktivirajte se!

----------


## ivana101

> evo, da čestitam još jednoj slavonki na pozitivnoj beti... ivana101 BRAVO
> ovo gore stoji, da si čekala KBO nikad se nebi veselili
> bravo za Lučija stvarno ima dobar uspjeh
> 
> 
> tikice78 želim ti brz oporavak...i barem jedno srce junačko 
> ostalima da im što prije oči vide troznamenkastu betu :


hvala snow još jednom što si vjerovala i davala mi potporu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
tikice78 želim ti sve najbolje, a svima ostalima da ime se sve što žele i ostvari kao što je i meni  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

Ivana nisam  ni primjetila od ove moje tragedije da si i ti uspjela i da si trudna! pa čestitam!
iskreno i od srca ti želim sreću do kraja trudnoće.. nek sve bude naj naj!!

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam još na jednom gonalu...nikako da poštenije krenem. Na jednom jajniku i dalje raste 7 folikula, a na drugom mislim 1.
Namučit ću L-a očito :D

----------


## M@tt

> Ja sam još na jednom gonalu...nikako da poštenije krenem. Na jednom jajniku i dalje raste 7 folikula, a na drugom mislim 1.
> Namučit ću L-a očito :D


Ajde Vrci samo strpljivo. U dobrim si rukama... Jel si svaki dan kod njega ili...?

----------


## Vrci

Znam da sam u dobrim rukama, ali ne volim kad vidim da njemu da nije skroz zadovoljan  :Wink: 

Da, svaki sam dan tamo...htio me pustiti sutra da spavam i da si sama dam gonal, ali ipak smo se dogovorili da idem do njega  :Smile: 

I danas imam prvu masnicu od gonala - na trbuhu gdje mi dr dao. I masnicu od decapeptyla što sam sama dala. Do danas bilo ok, ne kužim otkud sad takve reakcije

----------


## M@tt

> Znam da sam u dobrim rukama, ali ne volim kad vidim da njemu da nije skroz zadovoljan 
> 
> Da, svaki sam dan tamo...htio me pustiti sutra da spavam i da si sama dam gonal, ali ipak smo se dogovorili da idem do njega 
> 
> I danas imam prvu masnicu od gonala - na trbuhu gdje mi dr dao. I masnicu od decapeptyla što sam sama dala. Do danas bilo ok, ne kužim otkud sad takve reakcije


Daješ si ih u trbuh? Ja sam svojoj dragoj uvijek u ruku davao gonal i nikad nije imala nikakve masnice.

----------


## Vrci

Gonale mi daje Luči u trbuh. Al eto dogodi se  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Vrci ma bude to sve ok.. ja vjerujem u dr.L..
meni je dr. rekao da gonali i decapeptyl moraju u stomak ne znam za ruku..to je išao samo brevactid

----------


## Vrci

Meni je baš rekao da decapeptyl dajem u ruku. To mi bilo čudno, jer najrjeđe čujem za ruku. Al već sam se ispraksala

Gonale mi daje on jer sam svaki dan tamo pa nakon uzv odluči koliko će dati.

----------


## ivana101

> Ivana nisam  ni primjetila od ove moje tragedije da si i ti uspjela i da si trudna! pa čestitam!
> iskreno i od srca ti želim sreću do kraja trudnoće.. nek sve bude naj naj!!


tikice hvala ti...nisam se javljala, jer uvijek postoji ona doza straha od neuspjeha i nosili smo se mm i ja s tim sami (uz snow koju osobno poznam). U četvrtak idem kod dr.L i znat ću nešto više tj. koliko nas je  :Smile: . Zimus smo nas dvije bile oko 10 dana razlike, kao i sada.......i ovaj puta idemo do kraja korak po korak. Nadam se da ti je bolje i jedva čekam da javiš za svoje srčeke...........

----------


## snow.ml

dali je to sada novo da se ide kod L na prvi UZV ili je to proizvoljno?

Vrci  i ja sam dobivala jednu injekciju svaki dan i to je L.rekao da će ići na rizik...isto sam imala ne jednom oko 6 a na drugom ništa...s tim da sam primala merionale od kojih se napravi dosta malih folikula koje su ostale i vjerovatno mi one prouzročile hiper...ali dobro da je riskirao, :Very Happy:  tko riskira,taj profitira :Very Happy: ...meni je taj bio uspješan

Ivana101  :Zaljubljen:  za prvi UZV...ostali  :Love:  za hrabrost i borbu

----------


## mari mar

ja sam bila u nedjelju kod dr. L. na 1.uzv i vidi se GM sa urednom ŽV za sada bez odjeka za plod... za 7 dana opet uzv.... :Smile: 

ma dr. je pravi kaže da za ovih nekih mjesec dana nas 6 iz Slavonije smo trudne kod njega i još zna točno svaku prezimenom :Naklon: 
i da ćemo zajedno u rodilište....

----------


## frka

> Daješ si ih u trbuh? Ja sam svojoj dragoj uvijek u ruku davao gonal i nikad nije imala nikakve masnice.


može i u ruku i trbuh. kad se žena sama pika, naravno da je praktičnije u trbuh, a cure kažu da se u trbuh praktički ništa ne osjeti.

----------


## tikica78

snow nijw praksa ako želiš na prvi uzv kod dr.L on će te rado primiti ali možeš i kod nekog svog.. ja sam išla i trebala sam i na drugi ići da čujemo srčeka ali evo sad se ne mogu izlagati tolikom putu nakon ove nesreće.. ići ću kod svoje dr..
ivana hvala ti , sretno i tebi do kraja i da se sretnemo u rodilištu!
javi koliko bebica imaš!

----------


## s_iva

*Mari mar* super za UZV!
*Tikice*, i tebi sretno! Ideš danas?

----------


## Sonja29

s_iva ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

> ja sam bila u nedjelju kod dr. L. na 1.uzv i vidi se GM sa urednom ŽV za sada bez odjeka za plod... za 7 dana opet uzv....
> 
> ma dr. je pravi kaže da za ovih nekih mjesec dana nas 6 iz Slavonije smo trudne kod njega i još zna točno svaku prezimenom
> i da ćemo zajedno u rodilište....


Da da.. Ja ih znam 3 (ja sam trebala biti 4.)
Moram i ja za Lučija  :Naklon:  :Naklon:

----------


## tikica78

ne ja u petak idem..još se oporavljam..

----------


## lana2401

cure trebam mišljenje...šta velite dal se isplati bolje ići 1 u sloveniju ili za iste  novce 2puta lučiju???hvala

----------


## bebolinko

> cure trebam mišljenje...šta velite dal se isplati bolje ići 1 u sloveniju ili za iste  novce 2puta lučiju???hvala


ja bi osobno 2 puta kod lucija-znas ono:fata je fata al dva put je dvaput  :Wink: !
salim se malo,al ja sam za opciju luci-sretno!

----------


## tikica78

uvijek i zauvijek dr.L :Heart:

----------


## molu

lana2401 pri odabiru klinike i doktora osim subjektivnog dojma veliku ulogu igra i dijagnoza i zakon od međeda koji je još uvijek na snazi. Osim toga važan je i biolog. Ovako, iz vlastitog iskustva (bila i kod dr. L i u Mb) rekla bih da razlike u labu nema, dr.ovi su ok, prednost Mb je sigurno oplodnja svih stanica, zamrzavanje embrija i anestezija kod punkcije. Ako si lowresponder onda te recimo zakon ne kači, ali treba sve dobro odvagnuti. Nije sve u cijeni...

----------


## Bluebella

> cure trebam mišljenje...šta velite dal se isplati bolje ići 1 u sloveniju ili za iste  novce 2puta lučiju???hvala


gdje bi išla u SLO?
ako kod Reša ... moja preporuka je u tom slučaju dr.L
a MB ili dr.L ... moj bi izbor bio MB zbog oplodnje svih j.s. zamrzavanja embrija i anestezije kod punkcije (prošla sam punkciju bez anestezije bez problema i pukciju sa anestezijom i mogu reći samo da NIKAD više nebi išla na pukciju na živo... po meni to nije humano)

*molu* ti je jako lijepo napisala i objasnila....

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kopiram i ovdje...

Cure sorry na ovakvom upadu..
Hitno za prijateljicu trebam one vaginalete što Luči daje (natri tetraborat) do ponedjeljka...
Ako je netko tamo kod njega ovih dana i vraća se za Osijek, a voljan ih je kupiti bila bih mu stvarno zahvalna da ih donese
U ljekarni su ih voljni poslati poštom, ali kažu da bi po ovim temperaturama njoj stigla tekućina jer bi se otopile...
Tnx

----------


## frka

> cure trebam mišljenje...šta velite dal se isplati bolje ići 1 u sloveniju ili za iste  novce 2puta lučiju???hvala


potpisat ću molu i dodati da nisi ostavila dovoljno informacija kako bi te mogli savjetovati. koja vam je dijagnoza? da sam low responder koji ne dobiva više od 3js i ne muči me punkcija bez anestezije, sigurno bih probala kod dr.L bez obzira na zakon. da je u pitanju PCOS, kod nas uopće ne bih išla u postupak dok god je ovaj zakon na snazi, a i kad bi bila moguća oplodnja svih js i zamrzavanje zametaka, dobro bih razmislila bi li se upuštala u punkciju 20-tak ili kolikoveć folikula bez anestezije - zbilja mislim da je to nepotrebno mučenje koje se u drugim privatnim klinikama lako zaobilazi. s kategorijom "ja sve OK, MM slabiji spermiogram" vjerovatno bih pričekala novi zakon i krenula kod nas u postupak, a paralelno se prijavila u Mb... tako bih zapravo i s PCOS...

uglavnom, možeš sklepati 100 različitih scenarija s obzirom na cjelokupnu sliku...

----------


## lana2401

evo vam dijagnoze pa POMOZITE moj mužim malo suporeni.ja  endometrijoza vađena leserom 2008,dermoidna cista drugi jajnik 2009 vađeno laserom.2011 ukonjen rog viška od maternice...ovulacija užasnooo loša s komifenima super ali ne punke folikul nego ode u cistu i da opet sad endometrijoza 2,9 cm budemo ju vadili pa na ivf...eto sad mi reciti kud da odem????helllpp ljubim vas

PS.ČIM SAM BEZ KONTRACEPCIJE EVO ENDOMETRIJOZA A  DA DOĐEMO PRIRODNO DO TRUDNOĆE TREBA CCA1GODINA A ENDOM.MI NE DOPUŠTA

----------


## lana2401

Išla bi veljku vaislavljeviću ambulanta nova vas maribor

----------


## Vrci

U čekaonici kod L-a sam pričala s jednom curom koja ima endometriozu. Bili su na konzultacijama u Mariboru, ali joj doktor nije sjeo. Prvo je išla kod nekog koji je poznatiji, ali on se ne bavi endometriozom i poslao ju je dalje kod svog kolege. A taj drugi kaže da joj nije bio dobar.
Zato je otišla kod L-a

Inače, L se trudi da pcos-ovke ne dobiju previše js, baš zbog toga što nema anestezije i smrzavanja. Ja sam takav pcos problem i zato se gnjavimo naći povoljnu stimulaciju

----------


## ljube

To je istina da se dr.L trudi da pcos-ovke stimulira posebno oprezno,uz puno više praćenja tijekom stimulacije nego što će to odraditi u Mariboru. Meni se kao pcos pacijentici Mb baš i nije pokazao kao El Dorado za dobro odrađenu stimulaciju,no to je moje iskustvo. Naravno da u izboru pretežu naše zakonske nebuloze i anestezija koja je kod burnije reakcije zaista potrebna.
Tamo gdje je potreban skroz individualan pristup,a zakon ne pogađa previše,dr.L je bolji izbor. Ili pričekati da se vladajući zbroje i oduzmu.

----------


## nangaparbat

> evo vam dijagnoze pa POMOZITE moj mužim malo suporeni.ja  endometrijoza vađena leserom 2008,dermoidna cista drugi jajnik 2009 vađeno laserom.2011 ukonjen rog viška od maternice...ovulacija užasnooo loša s komifenima super ali ne punke folikul nego ode u cistu i da opet sad endometrijoza 2,9 cm budemo ju vadili pa na ivf...eto sad mi reciti kud da odem????helllpp ljubim vas
> 
> PS.ČIM SAM BEZ KONTRACEPCIJE EVO ENDOMETRIJOZA A  DA DOĐEMO PRIRODNO DO TRUDNOĆE TREBA CCA1GODINA A ENDOM.MI NE DOPUŠTA


Dr. Dmitrovic iz poliklinike BetaPlus posebnu pozornost pridaje endometriozi...

----------


## mari mar

...koliko se puta ide kod dr.L. na uzv, mene je naručio obavezno i za 2.tj. na kontrolu......
ima li netko tko je išao više od tri puta kad se trudnoća potvrdila? :Smile:

----------


## duga30

Mari mar, ja sam isla tri puta, a onda je rekao da vise nema potrebe, da mogu ici svom gin., da ne putujem bezveze.

----------


## miba

> ...koliko se puta ide kod dr.L. na uzv, mene je naručio obavezno i za 2.tj. na kontrolu......
> ima li netko tko je išao više od tri puta kad se trudnoća potvrdila?


-ima- ja sam u 22.tt i još uvijek me prati- naravno , nisam morala pristati na to , ali ipak se osjećam sigurnije, a znam i da je neke pratio do kraja
-tebi i tvojoj mrvici puno ~~~~ i sretno !
-naravno i svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## M@tt

Nema cisti ovaj put!!!! Startamo s čak 4 gonala od danas! eto...

----------


## s_iva

Matt, super! Sretno!

----------


## Sonja29

Sretno M@tt!

----------


## mari mar

Sretno M@tt!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Nema cisti ovaj put!!!! Startamo s čak 4 gonala od danas! eto...


 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Vrci

Curke, jel L  baš svima daje booster nakon punkcije?

Kada sam ušla mene pitao jel imam ampule, rekla sam da ne. Druge muževe je poslao u ljekarnu, mog nije  :Nope: 
Da li je možda zaboravio, ili nije htio dati jer sam pcos i imala sam puno malih folikula?
Poslije mi je samo napisao recept za utriće...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mozda dobijes na transferu, pitaj ga...

----------


## Vrci

Poslala sam mu sms, baš mi je čudno. Baš zato što me pitao kad sam došla,poslije ga muž pitao jel što treba, rekao da nije bitno

Sad me malo brine  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Poslala sam mu sms, baš mi je čudno. Baš zato što me pitao kad sam došla,poslije ga muž pitao jel što treba, rekao da nije bitno
> 
> Sad me malo brine


Mene je svaki put do sad poslao to ljekarne. Ali ako si pcos onda pretpostavljam da je zbog toga jer nekima onda zadnji booster ne daje...

----------


## Vrci

Poslala sam mu sms, kaže da je sve ok.
Ali čudno, prvo me pita za to, pa misli poslati muža. A onda se predomisli.

Možda je odustao kad je vidio kakva je bila situacija na punkciji. Ipak sam imala 9 js + dosta sitnih folikula za popikati

----------


## strategija

Evo i mene malo kod vas, nadam se da me primate :Smile: 
Ja sam jučer dobila m i krenula sa kontracepcijom Yaz tako da za mjesec dana kad će se većina brčkati u moru ja krećem s pikicama i jako se veselim :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> Evo i mene malo kod vas, nadam se da me primate
> Ja sam jučer dobila m i krenula sa kontracepcijom Yaz tako da za mjesec dana kad će se većina brčkati u moru ja krećem s pikicama i jako se veselim


Bravo strategija, samo naprijed. Vidim da si ti u IVF poliklinici u postupcima? Sretno...


Mi imamo 5 komada na lijevoj i dva na desnoj strani za sad. Nastavljmo s 4 pikice dnevno...

----------


## tikica78

strategija i m@tt sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1
pratim vas i bodrim !

----------


## Vrci

Bravo Matt, super je krenulo

E da vas pitam, koliko dugo se kod L-a leži nakon transfera? Muž bi otišao s posla da me vozi, pa da znam otprilike vremenski  :Smile: 

I jeste vi sve obvezno imale mirovanje nakon punkcije?

----------


## tikica78

da obavezno ti je mirovanje, a nekih pola sata -45 min sigurno

----------


## bebolinko

> Bravo Matt, super je krenulo
> 
> E da vas pitam, koliko dugo se kod L-a leži nakon transfera? Muž bi otišao s posla da me vozi, pa da znam otprilike vremenski 
> 
> I jeste vi sve obvezno imale mirovanje nakon punkcije?


ja sam i nakon punkcije i nakon transfera mislila da je zaboravio da sam uopče tamo i da ležim :Laughing: 
sva sreća tamo je joža pa vrijeme brzo prođe uz njega  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

O pa to je dosta dugo...

Dobro, ja sam skoro sat vremena mirovala i nakon punkcije, prvo tamo na stolu (dosta sam krvarila), a onda preko na krevetima. 
Ipak se ne usudim nakon transfera sama voziti, neka mm bude malo od koristi  :Smile: 

Da, i meni je Joža govorio za Lučija: što, nula bodova, ignorira vas  :Laughing: 

Ali uzela sam si knjigu pa sam se zabavljala

----------


## Bubimitka81

Strategija sretno....

M@tt super za folikuliće  :Smile: 

Vrci za uspješan transfer  :Smile: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## azrijelka36

još jedna pohvala za dr. L
više nisam njegova pacijentica. ostala sam sad trudna prirodnim putem. poslala mu mail.
nazvao me-ispričao se sa mnom kao starim kolegom. rekao da ga nazovem šta god da trebam na mobitel.
spreman odgovoriti na sva moja pitanja, kao i da jesam njegova pacijentica.

da ne dužim
ovakvog doktora treba tražiti!!!

----------


## bebolinko

> još jedna pohvala za dr. L
> više nisam njegova pacijentica. ostala sam sad trudna prirodnim putem. poslala mu mail.
> nazvao me-ispričao se sa mnom kao starim kolegom. rekao da ga nazovem šta god da trebam na mobitel.
> spreman odgovoriti na sva moja pitanja, kao i da jesam njegova pacijentica.
> 
> da ne dužim
> ovakvog doktora treba tražiti!!!


vauuuu prelijepaaaa priča!!!!čestitam ti od srca i neka sve bude baš kao iz bajke!!!!
uživaj u trudnoči i potpisujem sve što si napisala za dr.L!
 :Heart:  naše  :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Hvala curke :Smile: 
M@tt, da sad prvi put idem u IVF polikliniku. Do sada sam sve postupke odradila u Petrovoj ali pošto se lista čekanja poprilično odužila odlučila sam privatno probati. Tebi i tž želim dobitni postupak!
Azrijelka predivna vijest! Čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## duga30

AZRIJELKA cestitam! I potpisujem sve za dr.L, covjek je zakon! Ja sam rodila 2010g (ivf 10/09na VV) i sad sam 13tt, dogodila se prirodna i neplanirana trudnoca. Taki bi voljela

----------


## duga30

Pobjego mi post! Tako bi voljela da svi dozive nasu srecu, da ubrzo postanu roditelji!

----------


## Vrci

Jel nas sad to čekaju liste čekanje za postupke i u privatnim klinikama?  :Sad: 

Ako bude koja u prilici popričati s nekim privatnikom, ako idete na uzv ili nešto, baš me zanima što oni kažu o tome

----------


## lana2401

cure..zanima me dal poslje punkcije normalno funkcijonirate i kako ju proživite bez anestezije i dal zbilja tako kratko traje kod lučija????previše me strah

----------


## mari mar

......da normalno funkcioniramo i hvala bogu zaista se možda previše uplašimo prvi put... boli nego što, ali kratko traje!! ma Luči je brz! :Shy kiss: 
znam i ja sam umirala od straha.....ali mi smo žene prave lavice i sve preživimo! :Dancing Fever:

----------


## mari mar

danas obavili oproštajni uzv kod dr. L. i zaista smo trudni 8+4 i veliki smo 2cm!! :Bouncing:

----------


## M@tt

Gotovo... Imamo 6 jajceka!  :Smile: 

Mari mar cestitam!!

----------


## Jesen82

*Matek* držim fige od srca!! i da to bude to

*Azrijelka* čestitam:DD

glede Lučija... mi se povremeno čujemo... pošaljem mu slike moje maličke... piti ćemo kavu na jesen

meni je on bio i ostao, moj voljeni dok :Zaljubljen: 

svima vam od srca želim puno uspjeha, školske bete i trudnoće... .isplati se.. sve.. i punkcije bez anestezije, i inekcije, i sve... vjerujte mi..kada ne budete spavali noćima od grčeva, pa zubića pa virozicaa..sve će te zaboraviti :Grin:

----------


## kiarad

> Gotovo... Imamo 6 jajceka! 
> 
> Mari mar cestitam!!


super. drzimo fige.

----------


## tikica78

> Gotovo... Imamo 6 jajceka! 
> 
> Mari mar cestitam!!


super!!! Za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mari mar

> Gotovo... Imamo 6 jajceka! 
> 
> Mari mar cestitam!!


Matt pa to je odlično :Very Happy: 
za uspješan tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~ :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## M@tt

hvala curke...  :Smile:

----------


## 1977

Sretno M@tt

----------


## tikica78

m@tt kad je transfer?

----------


## M@tt

evo malo prije nas zvao. Sutra je transfer, znači jedan dan kasnije nego nam je bio uvijek do sad što je dobro. I sutra će nam reći sve za heparin..

----------


## 1977

> evo malo prije nas zvao. Sutra je transfer, znači jedan dan kasnije nego nam je bio uvijek do sad što je dobro. I sutra će nam reći sve za heparin..


Ja sam se pod obavezno morala početi pikati od dana punkcije.....

----------


## M@tt

> Ja sam se pod obavezno morala početi pikati od dana punkcije.....


moja draga nema tako jake mutacije, hematolog joj je rekao da je dovoljno od pozitivne bete, ali u dogovoru s dr.L. smo odlučili od dana transfera tj. od sutra...

----------


## MALIANĐEO

Sretno M@tt  :fige:

----------


## tikica78

sretno m@tt i nek sad ovo bude dobitni ! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## M@tt

Moja draga dobila na cuvanje 3 mrvice!! Dvije odlicne i jednu vrlo dobru.  :Smile:   :Smile:  

Dobili konacno i Fragmin 2500 i od danas se pikamo i time. Beta 3.8.

Sretno svima.

----------


## mari mar

sretno m@tt! :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

sretno M@tt!

----------


## anabanana

m@tt, sretno !
A sto nam je sa wenndy?

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt samo cu reci sretnooo!!!

----------


## M@tt

Hvala curke  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

Matt, kak cu vam se smijati kada bude vise od jedne bebe..drzimo fige.

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, kak cu vam se smijati kada bude vise od jedne bebe..drzimo fige.


zašto? pa mi i želimo da bude i više od jedne bebe.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiarad

> zašto? pa mi i želimo da bude i više od jedne bebe.


znam. i zasluzili ste. Stvarno vam svi drzimo fige.

----------


## M@tt

> znam. i zasluzili ste. Stvarno vam svi drzimo fige.


 :Heart:

----------


## tikica78

m@tt kako draga? vibram za vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## M@tt

> m@tt kako draga? vibram za vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hej tikica, Dobro je... Doma polagano uziva i tak to. Danas bio zadnji booster bas ujutro i dalje cekanje koje ubija zivce lagano.  :Smile: 

Hvala na vibricama

----------


## mimi81

Da li znate postoji li kod dr. L mogućnost zamrzavanja?

----------


## Gabi25

Ako misliš na zamrzavanje embrija- postoji, opremu imaju a sad kad zakon stupi na snagu konačno će i zamrzavati

----------


## Muma

Žao mi je što upadam iako nisam baš aktivna na ovoj temi, ali pratim i vas i jednostavno moram pitati...M@tt, što ima?!  :Grin:  Hoće li više ta beta?

----------


## M@tt

> Žao mi je što upadam iako nisam baš aktivna na ovoj temi, ali pratim i vas i jednostavno moram pitati...M@tt, što ima?!  Hoće li više ta beta?


Hoće hoće, u petak kao što je dr. rekao...  :Smile:  Draga ne želi ništa prije....  Ludi smo već!!

----------


## Muma

> Hoće hoće, u petak kao što je dr. rekao...  Draga ne želi ništa prije....  Ludi smo već!!


Svaka čast na izdržljivosti! ~~~~~  :fige:

----------


## Gabi25

M@tt sretno! Držim fige!

----------


## M@tt

Hvala curke...  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

M@tt sretno! :fige:

----------


## Sonja29

M@tt držimo  :fige:  i da nam se u petak javite sa krasnom betom!

----------


## tikica78

m@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mislim na vas i molim se !

----------


## strategija

M@tt držim figice za veeeliku betu!

Ja sam danas dobila mengu i od sutra sam pikalica!

----------


## tikica78

strategija navijam i za tebe  :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

Ne znam kako započeti ovaj post...

Možda da se zahvalim prvo svim curama koje su mi/nam bila podrška ovih zadnji mjeseci počevši od Kiarad, pa Gecete, tikice, Inane Bab te svih ostalih (neka ne zamjere one kojih se nisam sjetio), hvala vam svima na podršci i vibricama koje ste slale i bodrile nas ali opet je sve bilo uzalud. Ni heparin nije pomogao....

Ne znam, ispražnjeni smo. I financijski i ono što je važnije psihički i emocionalno... Preteško je to sve skupa, ne znam kome smo što skrivili da nas tako kažnjava ali nije fer, jednostavno nije fer... Svi oko nas trudni i oni koji žele i oni koji ne žele djecu, a mi pokušavamo i nemožemo.... Ne možemo više trenutno, moramo se maknuti od svega na neko vrijeme isto kao što je Geceta neki dan rekla i odmoriti se od svega jer tako više neide. Sve je ovih godinu i pol bilo podređeno mpo-u. Naš život je bio na čekanju doslovce. Pričekat čemo jesen ili zimu i onda odlučiti šta i kako dalje.

Hvala vam svima još jednom od srca na svemu. Eventualno bih vam bio zahvalan još ako bi nam u inbox rekli koje još pretrage možemo obaviti osim imunoloških, AMH-a, HSG-a a koje još nismo?

I da... brojka je 14... Luči isto razočaran, ušutio kad mu draga rekla....

sretno svima puno...

----------


## duga30

M@tt zbilja mi je zao zbog vas! Nekako sam vjerovala da ce uspjeti ovaj put! Redovito pratim forum, ali slabo se ukljucujem. Sad se odmorite, kako bi dr. L rekao, napunite baterije, pa u nove pobjede. Netko uspije iz prvog pokusaja, netko iz nekog veceg broja. Treba puno vremena i zivaca (i novaca). Vjerujte da vas ceka vasa slatka mala beba u skoroj buducnosti! I doci ce...

----------


## Vrci

I ja cesto kazem "nije fer". i stvarno nije. ali istina je da ne mozemo ni samo zivjeti mpo. treba malo srediti psihu i dogovoriti se za dalje

ali nije fer  :Sad:

----------


## strategija

O M@tt dragi.... Nemam riječi...  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: .... Uzmite si malu pauzu, živite život i ne zaboravite da ćete jednoga dana postati roditelji samo je potrebno vremena koje jako boli. Istina, život nije fer ali zato se moramo boriti. Per aspera ad astra!

----------


## tikica78

M@tt ja sam na moru ali evo nekako sam se docepala interneta da vidim kako je s vama.. Pa ne mogu vjerovati jako mi je zao, neki imaju mpo put kratak a neki jako dugacak ali samo nemojte odustati nek ti uzori budu tikica69 i sonja pa evo i ja sam tek iz 6 pokusaja uspjela a dr L je mislio da ce me odmah rijesiti . Moju pricu cijelu znas. Odmorite se , doci ce snaga za dalje. Uvijek ce vam u glavi biti kad sam dosla do tu pa necu valjda sad odustati . To je bio moj moto.. Borba za dijete je strasna ali vrijedna svega na kraju kad zagrlis svoje dijete. Budite hrabri cuvajte se..

----------


## lola32

M@tt ne pisem cesto tu ali pratim redovito! Cure su vec sve rekle, veceras dragu za ruku i na svadbu! Htjela sam ti prenjeti moje iskustvo kad vec pitas sta dalje s pretragama. Ja sam obavila 2 Ivf-a kao idiopata, sve bilo divno i krasno i na kraju dr. L kad sam dosla na dogovor za treci predlozi laparaskopiju i tamo su mi otkrili hydrosalpinx obostrano, ostala sam bez oba jajovoda i rekli su da s takvim jajovodima ne bi uspjela ni s ivf-om jer luce nekakvu toksicnu tekucinu i sprecavaju implantaciju! Eto ja se na jesen spremam na treci pokusaj! Sretno i pokusajte se sad malo opustiti koliko je moguce! P.s. Bila sam na hsg- u prije 2 godine i na milion uzv i svi nalazi su bili ok!

----------


## Dharma

matt, odmorite se. stvarno znam kako se osjećate. svi oko mene su neplanski trudni, a ja bi u ponedjeljak trebala vadit betu, ali danas mi je kućni test pokazao minus 13dnt.

----------


## mari mar

matt žao mi je.....drži te se :Love:  i odmorite se preko ljeta i u nove pobjede!

----------


## paty

draga lola32
vjeruj da će idući postupak biti dobitni.i ja sam imala isti slučaj kao ti,prošle godine sam operirana u 9mj.a sada držim u naručju malog anđela.sretno

----------


## slavica29

> Dr. Dmitrovic iz poliklinike BetaPlus posebnu pozornost pridaje endometriozi...


slična situacija- savjet- poliklinika Vili- nama je uspjelo!

----------


## slavica29

> evo vam dijagnoze pa POMOZITE moj mužim malo suporeni.ja  endometrijoza vađena leserom 2008,dermoidna cista drugi jajnik 2009 vađeno laserom.2011 ukonjen rog viška od maternice...ovulacija užasnooo loša s komifenima super ali ne punke folikul nego ode u cistu i da opet sad endometrijoza 2,9 cm budemo ju vadili pa na ivf...eto sad mi reciti kud da odem????helllpp ljubim vas
> 
> PS.ČIM SAM BEZ KONTRACEPCIJE EVO ENDOMETRIJOZA A  DA DOĐEMO PRIRODNO DO TRUDNOĆE TREBA CCA1GODINA A ENDOM.MI NE DOPUŠTA


slična situacija-savjet-poliklinika Vili-nama je uspjelo!

----------


## Elena 85

Dragi moji ispricavam se sto ovako upadam na temu,ali ovo je tema gdje sam nekada pisala o naj sretnijim trenutcima svog zivota,nazalost sada vam pisem o naj tuznijim.Moje tri bebice su se rodile u 25-om tjednu,,jos uvijek neznam zbog cega i kako a proslo je mjesec dana,samo sam jedno jutro nakon pet tjedana cuvanja trudnoce u bolnici dobila trudnove i za tri sata su dosli na svijet moje dvije curice i sincic,nazalost pre rano,sa samo 600g.nakon tri dana nas je napustila i zadnja curica,o boli i tuzi koja nas je obuzela vam nemogu ni pisati,do sada vam nisam imala snage ni javiti.Ono krato vrijeme sto smo proveli uz njih necu zaboraviti dok sam ziva,bili su savrseni i prekrasni,i dali bi svaki dio  svog tjela da smo im mogli pomoci,ali nazalos Bog im je namjenio drugaciju sudbinu...
Kazu da se majka rodi onoga trenutka kad se rodi njezino djete,ali sta je sa onim majkama koje ostaju bez svoje djece,kome dati toliku kolicinu ljubavi od koje mi dusa hoce puknuti,a njih vise nema...
Dragi moji iako su nas nase mrvice napustile,ono kratko vrijeme sto smo bili svi skupa je neprocijenjivo,i zelim vam samo reci da se borite za svoje mrvice jer taj osjecaj kad rodis djete je nesto naj vrjednije u ovom zivotu  i jedini smisao istog...
Nika Elena i Karlo ce zivjeti zauvjek u nasim srcima,i oni su nase tri zvjezdice na nebu koje vidim svaku vecer od tog dana...

----------


## gea

Elena 85, grlim te jako. Nije fer :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mury

Ajme Elena85, rasplakala si me  :Crying or Very sad: , drži se mila, a ja se iskreno nadam da će te već za godinu dana grliti barem jedne malene ručice koje će s tobom ostati cijeli život  :Heart:

----------


## strategija

Elena 85.... Nije pošteno.... Rasplakala si me i ostavila bez teksta. Nadam se da ćeš skupiti snage za dalje i ponovo dočekati svoju sreću. Jako mi je žao :Sad:

----------


## mare41

elena, teško je naći ikakvu riječ utjehe :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: , nekima odgovara biti na pdf-u Roditelji anđela, grlimo te jako svi!

----------


## kiarad

Draga Elena,  ostala sam bez teksta. Hrabrosti nikada dovoljno za nas. Ponekad se sramim sama sebe kako sjedim doma i mirujem u 31.tjednu i ne poduzimam nista protiv onih koji ne razumiju nasu muku i nikad nece jer sve se vrti oko politike i crkve i ko zna kojih jos farmacuetskih tvrtki. Draga, izuzetno mi je jako tesko zbog tebe i nemam sto drugo reci niti napisati. Nemoj odustati barem od javljanja...svi te volimo i molimo Boga da budes dobro.

----------


## tikica78

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: pretužna sam..

život je zaista okrutan..
Elena ja kad sam izgubila svoje bebe našla sam mir razumijevanje i utjehu kod cura koje su isto prošle ovdje http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62021-K...5%A1to-dalje-4
ako budeš imala snage pridruži se..

----------


## BigBlue

Draga Elena,
ne postoje riječi koje bi te utješile, ne možemo napraviti, reći ništa da ti pomognemo i olakšamo, možemo te samo  :Love:  i poželiti ti snage i hrabrosti za dalje. Jedino što preostaje je vrijeme da malo, pomalo zaliječi ovu duboku ranu na duši.... A vaši anđeli će zauvijek živjeti u vašim srcima

----------


## lberc

Elena..ovo je prestrašno :Sad:

----------


## Brunaa

Draga *Elena* život piše tužne i vesele priče, nadamo sa de je tvoja iduća priča vesela!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Elena ovo je strašno, ne mogu ni zamisliti tu bol.. Nadam se da ćete naći snage za dalje..  :Sad: 
Šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj.. Drži nam se..  :Love:

----------


## milasova8

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: elena draga, zabezeknuta sam ostala i užasno tužna kad sam pročitala tvoj post..
ne mogu ti napisati koliko mi je žao,koliko je težak životni put..joj,draga,drži mi se koliko možeš..
mislit ću na tebe,a sada ću ti poslati jedan zagrljaj utjehe i vjere u bolje sutra.. :Love: 
ljubim te

----------


## Kadauna

*Elena draga, na odbrojavanju sam napisala i želim tebi i TM mnogo snage i hrabrosti za dalje.*  :Love: 

Samo bih ukratko malo i o zakonu koji nas je sve skupa ali i liječnike natjerao na svakojake reakcije i akcije. No tebi Eleni s takvim godištem (85. godište) *vraćati 3 embrija je neodgovorno i ovo izravno ide dr. Lučingera.* Dugo već pratim ovaj forum, dio sam njega ali tek valjda protekle 3 godine sa znanjem kakvo možeš imati samo kao insider, kao znatiželjni pacijent, svjestan svih prednosti IVF-a ali i svih rizika. Ovaj je zakon po MIlinoviću doveo do toga da mogu oploditi samo 3 j.s. (iako ja iskreno sumnjam da su se svi liječnici/biolozi cijelo vrijeme držali ove restrikcije), ali da se i vraćaju uglavnom 2 embrija (čudom je često bilo samo valjane 3 j.s. od ukupno 8 ili 5) ali uglavnom samo dva valjana embrija. Ne želim o detaljima što ja osobno mislim što se možda događalo s ostalim jajnim stanicama, embrijima, ali odgovorno ponavljam da biste valjda u inozemstvu zbog ovakve prakse (vraćanja 3 embrija ženi od 25 ili 26 godina) dobili sigurno opomenu od društva za humanu reprodukciju!

*Isto tako osobno smatram dvojac Lučinger-Lana suodgovornim za prekomjerni broj od skoro 7000 embrija zamrznutih na Vuk Vrhovcu.* Oni su stimulirali sve ove godine vrlo agresivno, oni su zamrzavali često bez ikakvih kriterija, i to po 2, 3, 7, 8 embrija po jednoj slamčici!!!! *Ovo ide Vas dr. Lučinger i gđo Lana Krile i nadam se da sad kad imamo opet uređeno okruženje za potpomognutu oplodnjiu s relativno normalnim zakonom da ćete napokon početi raditi, stimulirati, zamrzavati po preporukama ESHRE-a, Europskog društva za humanu reprodukciju!!!!!*

----------


## Inesz

Riječi su ovdje suvišne. 

Mislim na tebe, tvog muža, mislim na to troje dječice i suze mi teku...

 :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

Elena budite jaki i hrabri kao što ste bili i do sada! Riječi utjehe nema... :Heart:

----------


## ljube

Elena draga, užasno mi je žao,strašno,prestrašno... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lasta

Elena nema riječi utjehe...držite se draga....

----------


## Elena 85

Dragi moji suborci hvala vam za sve te rijeci utjehe,mnogo znace u ovakvim trenutcima,
Zivot je takav prepun uspona i padova i svaki pad ostavi veliki oziljak na srcu,ali takve nas stvari ojacaju i pripremaju za jednu tesku bitku koju moramo voditi uzdignute glave, a ta bitka se zove zivot,i svaki put imamo samo dvije opcije ustati ili odustati .... nastaviti dalje jaci i snazniji nego prije,mi smo to odabrali ,borit cemo se dalje jer to dugujemo nasoj djeci,njihovoj braci i sekama koji ce ako Bog da doci kad za to bude vrijeme i cuvat ce ih nasi andeli sa neba...
Dogovorili smo se za novi postupak u 12mj.ali ovaj put samo zelimo jednu j.s. da nam vrate,jer se jako bojimo da se ne dogodi slicna situacija,za to nebi imali snage ponovo...
Sve vas ljubim...

----------


## mare41

draga Elena :Heart: 
zaista mogu reći da svi patimo zajedno s vama, i želim vam uspješan novi postupak, i to s jednim embrijem, kako si i sama rekla, i sva sreća da je izglasan novi zakon gdje se može birati vraćanje jednog ili dva embrija, i zamrzavanje 
draga i hrabra :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Elena jako mi je žao ali imamo tri nova anđela da vas i vašu dječicu paze u budućnosti.

Ja bih ti samo preporučila dulju pauzu, bar koliko je trajala trudnoća.

----------


## thaia28

Draga Elena, moja sućut tebi i TM zbog ovog pregroznog gubitka, ne postoji veća bol od one koju trenutno proživljavate.  :Crying or Very sad:  Želim vam snage da preživite ovo, pomalo dan po dan. :Heart:

----------


## Mury

> *Elena draga, na odbrojavanju sam napisala i želim tebi i TM mnogo snage i hrabrosti za dalje.* 
> 
> Samo bih ukratko malo i o zakonu koji nas je sve skupa ali i liječnike natjerao na svakojake reakcije i akcije. No tebi Eleni s takvim godištem (85. godište) *vraćati 3 embrija je neodgovorno i ovo izravno ide dr. Lučingera.* Dugo već pratim ovaj forum, dio sam njega ali tek valjda protekle 3 godine sa znanjem kakvo možeš imati samo kao insider, kao znatiželjni pacijent, svjestan svih prednosti IVF-a ali i svih rizika. Ovaj je zakon po MIlinoviću doveo do toga da mogu oploditi samo 3 j.s. (iako ja iskreno sumnjam da su se svi liječnici/biolozi cijelo vrijeme držali ove restrikcije), ali da se i vraćaju uglavnom 2 embrija (čudom je često bilo samo valjane 3 j.s. od ukupno 8 ili 5) ali uglavnom samo dva valjana embrija. Ne želim o detaljima što ja osobno mislim što se možda događalo s ostalim jajnim stanicama, embrijima, ali odgovorno ponavljam da biste valjda u inozemstvu zbog ovakve prakse (vraćanja 3 embrija ženi od 25 ili 26 godina) dobili sigurno opomenu od društva za humanu reprodukciju!
> 
> *Isto tako osobno smatram dvojac Lučinger-Lana suodgovornim za prekomjerni broj od skoro 7000 embrija zamrznutih na Vuk Vrhovcu.* Oni su stimulirali sve ove godine vrlo agresivno, oni su zamrzavali često bez ikakvih kriterija, i to po 2, 3, 7, 8 embrija po jednoj slamčici!!!! *Ovo ide Vas dr. Lučinger i gđo Lana Krile i nadam se da sad kad imamo opet uređeno okruženje za potpomognutu oplodnjiu s relativno normalnim zakonom da ćete napokon početi raditi, stimulirati, zamrzavati po preporukama ESHRE-a, Europskog društva za humanu reprodukciju!!!!!*


*Kadauna*, svaka čast  :Klap: !!! Potpisujem od riječi do riječi!

----------


## rozalija

Elena draga nemam riječi, neznam šta da napišem, žao mi je zbog svega i šaljem ti ogromni  :Love:  :Love:  i poljubac.

----------


## Mojca

Elena draga... 
ne nalazim prikladne riječi... grlim te. Iskreno mi je žao. 
 :Love:

----------


## Charlie

Elena nemam rijeci, pretuzno  :Sad:  Drzite se!

----------


## mari mar

Elena draga  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## tikica78

elena cijeli dan mislim na tebe  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## andream

Elena, žao mi je, primi našu iskrenu sućut... Neka tvoje zvjezdice uvijek paze na tebe, a tebi daju snage za daljnji put...

----------


## ježić

Elena, tako tužno... Iskrena sućut  :Love:

----------


## spodoba

strasno mi je zao Elena  :Love:  ne postoje rijeci utjehe, samo ljubav prema tri andjela koji nisu dobili svoju sansu i nada da cete smoci snage za dalje...

----------


## Bluebella

Draga Elena, od jutros pratim postove kao odgovor na tvoju tragediju i pokusavam smisliti nesto suvislo da ti napisem, ali stvarno ne nalazim rijeci. jednostavno nema rijeci.
jako mi je zao zbog gubitka bebica, ne mogu niti zamisliti kako ti je bilo to sve prolaziti.

zelim tebi i tvom partneru puno snage da izdrzite ove dane i da jos  jaci idete u slijedeci postupak.

----------


## M@tt

O majko mila tek sad vidim... Draga Elena ne postoje riječi utjehe za nešto ovakvo... Jednostavno ne postoje. Život stvarno nije fer...  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## matahari

Elena, ti i tvoja obitelj, primite iskrenu sućut!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Dragi moji suborci hvala vam za sve te rijeci utjehe,mnogo znace u ovakvim trenutcima,
> Zivot je takav prepun uspona i padova i svaki pad ostavi veliki oziljak na srcu,ali takve nas stvari ojacaju i pripremaju za jednu tesku bitku koju moramo voditi uzdignute glave, a ta bitka se zove zivot,i svaki put imamo samo dvije opcije ustati ili odustati .... nastaviti dalje jaci i snazniji nego prije,mi smo to odabrali ,borit cemo se dalje jer to dugujemo nasoj djeci,njihovoj braci i sekama koji ce ako Bog da doci kad za to bude vrijeme i cuvat ce ih nasi andeli sa neba...
> Dogovorili smo se za novi postupak u 12mj.ali ovaj put samo zelimo jednu j.s. da nam vrate,jer se jako bojimo da se ne dogodi slicna situacija,za to nebi imali snage ponovo...
> Sve vas ljubim...



jako je tesko citati ovo, i sama sam to prosla u 4mj , izgubila sam isto tako odjednom svoju kcer u 21tj 
zao mi je jako  :Sad:  ...drzi se ....
ja skupljam hrabrosti za sl. postupak i kao sto rece jedna moja draga suborka ovdje , ne znam cega se vise bojim trudnoce kako cu to izdrzat , taj strah ili negativne bete  :Sad: 

saljem veliki 
 :Love:        i jos jednom zao mi je   :Sad:

----------


## Elena 85

> jako je tesko citati ovo, i sama sam to prosla u 4mj , izgubila sam isto tako odjednom svoju kcer u 21tj 
> zao mi je jako  ...drzi se ....
> ja skupljam hrabrosti za sl. postupak i kao sto rece jedna moja draga suborka ovdje , ne znam cega se vise bojim trudnoce kako cu to izdrzat , taj strah ili negativne bete 
> 
> saljem veliki 
>        i jos jednom zao mi je


Crvenkapice jako mi je zao sto si prosla sve to  :Love: ,mene nije strah negativne bete,ali kad bude pozitivna onda cu tek umrijeti od straha,nadam se da ce nam zelja za nasim djetetom pomoci da prezivimo i taj strah,jer mi smo svi jako hrabri i uporni dragi ljudi i znam da nam Bog nebi stavio nikada taj teret na nasa leda da nije siguran da mi to mozemo podnijeti,iako nekada sve izgleda kao sljepa ulica...ali znam da ce nam svima doci sunce i rastjerati ovu tamu koja se nadvila nad nase zivote...samo moramo biti uporni i strpljivi.

----------


## Gabi25

Draga Elena, strašno mi je žao, nemam uopće riječi kojima bi to opisala :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nina977

Draga Elena,iskrena sućut. :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Elena, iskrena sućut.

----------


## anabanana

Nemam riječi utjehe..samo zagrljaj.

----------


## Bubzi

Draga Elena primi moju iskrenu sućut.

----------


## ZO

elena, jako mi je žao.....nemam riječi  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Draga Elena, kad sam pročitala tvoj post zaledila mi se krv u žilama i oči su se zacaklile. Sad, nakon što sam pročitala postove do kraja, jedva pribirem slova jer suza suzu stiže. Žao mi je! Moja sućut!  :Crying or Very sad:  Strašno...

----------


## miba

Draga Elena,iskrena sućut zbog vašeg gubitka! Zaista pretužno! Ova je borba često puta preteška i padovi prebolni. Ali moramo ustati i poći dalje! Da, tvoja priča jako podsjeća na onu naše drage Osijek, ali ako se dobro sjećam ona je ubrzo rodila jednu prekrasnu bebicu. Znam da sad riječi malo znače, ali nek ti njena priča da bar malo snage za dalje i nek uskoro i u vaš život uđe jedno malo sunašce, a vaše će vas zvijezdice uvijek pratiti i sjati za vas!

----------


## frka

Elena, danima gledam, ali jednostavno ne znam što bih ti napisala - sve mi zvuči totalno isprazno... samo ću tebi i tvom mužu izraziti moju najdublju sućut i želju da se oporavite koliko je to god moguće...

i još ću potpisati Kadaunu i reći da sam ljuta ko pas, bijesna i ogorčena na sve što nam je priredio onaj nakaradni zakon, ali i svi liječnici i embriolozi koji su šutjeli ko miševi i povrh toga još i radili ovakve nebuloze čime su tragedijama poput Elenine svjesno širom otvarali vrata!

----------


## bugaboo

Elena moja iskrena sućut. 

Nažalost upoznala sam curu koja je prošla sve to isto kao ti i nadam se da s novim zakonom neće više biti takvih slučajeva.

----------


## acitam

Cure,
znate li kada se vraća dr L s godišnjeg? Hvala

----------


## tikki

Koliko se sjećam (bila sam ga zvala u 7.mj) počinje raditi 3.9. Nadam se da nisam pobrkala datume.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tikki nisi pobrkala, vraća se 03.09.

----------


## tikica78

produžio je nešto trebao je već doći mislim.. Bubi kad ti krećeš u nove pobjede?
tikki i ti ideš kod dr,L super baš sam happy! evo vas cure moje trbušaste brzo!
čekam vam na trudnoćama!

----------


## Darkica

Dr L dolazi 03. rujna, ali ako ga trebate kontaktirati, možete već ovaj tjedan. Ja ga mislim kontaktirati sredinom tjedna, kako smo se i dogovorili u srpnju.
Sretno svima!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tikice ja startam za nekih mjesec dana, jedva cekam  :Smile: 
Danas trebam dobiti drugu M od kiretaze pa sam malo nestrpljiva, nadam se da ce biti sve ok pa da krenem kak smo planirali  :Smile: 
Kak si ti, jel uzivas? Pratim ja pomalo trudnicki pdf, tamo mi je bas veselo, svako malo evo nove bebice  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Darkica jel ti to ideš po još jednu vilu??

Bubi ja sam super, evo bebice mi se već javljaju pupa se vidi iz aviona ..
čuvam se jako ,uglavnom ležim i odmaram..

----------


## BigBlue

Došla nam je jesen i novi zakon, vidim po našoj listi na Odbrojavanju da se bolnice pune, liste čekanja su preko 6 mjeseci, ali na privatnima je zatišje. Za očekivati je da će se "rupe" između postupaka na teret HZZO-a popunjavati kod privatnika, pa cure koje ste kod njih u postupcima ili ih uskoro planirate, dajte nam malo više informacija.

Jesu li usklađeni s novim zakonom, odnosno jesu li počeli zamrzavati embrije? Ispunjavaju li uvjete za rad? Kako je s čekanjem kod njih? Pričali smo i na Odbrojavanju, pa je li bar kod privatnika možemo birati anesteziju?

Koga imamo? Betaplus, Cito, IVF Centar, IVF Poliklinika (tu si nam ti Strategija s najnovijim informacijama iz prve ruke  :Wink: ), Podobnik, Poliklinika Škvorc, Vili, jesam li propustila koga?

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam bila prosli tjedan u IVF centru,ali nisam jos pitala nista oko promjena 
Idem opet za kojih tjedan dana,ako do tada nitko ne javi, ja cu sve ispitati

----------


## BigBlue

Hvala Vrci!

Je li bar znaš jesu li počeli zamrzavati embrije? Mislim da oni uopće nisu zamrzavali js... ili se varam?

----------


## strategija

Što se Ivf poliklinike tiče ja imam samo pohvale za osoblje i cijelokupnu atmosferu. Ja sam imala sve papire od prije koje su mi priznali jer su bili friški a predala sam ih dok je još bio stari zakon. U postupak sam krenula sa novim zakonom. Što se anestezije tiče nisam sigurna baš dali je moguće tražiti opću ali dobije se koktelčić koji je više nego dovoljan protiv boli. Rekla mi je sestra od čega se sastoji ali naravno da sam zaboravila :Smile:  Imaju dva vrhunska biologa s kojima se obavi razgovor poslije punkcije i prije transfera. I da - počeli su sa zamrzavajnjem embrija! Ja imam još 4 mrvice koje me čekaju :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

> Što se Ivf poliklinike tiče ja imam samo pohvale za osoblje i cijelokupnu atmosferu.


Potpisujem sve!

----------


## Vrci

> Hvala Vrci!
> 
> Je li bar znaš jesu li počeli zamrzavati embrije? Mislim da oni uopće nisu zamrzavali js... ili se varam?


Ne znam,nisam se sjetila pitati jer mi nije trebalo jos  :Shock: 

Ali on je uvijek govorio da zeli smrzavanje zametaka, a koliko sam cula ima i opremu. 

Nadam se da ce se javiti netko prije mene

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ja sam jučer zvala Lučija, startamo krajem mjeseca kad dobijem M. Komentirao je kako sad kad smije sve oploditi i zamrzavati da će biti super tako da znači da zamrzava  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Cure trebam pomoć- *na koje mail adrese se može pisati IVF poliklinici i IVF Centru?
*I jedni i drugi na svojim net stranicama imaju one formulare koje popuniš i pošalješ ali meni trebaju baš direktne maila adrese.

Hvala!

----------


## strategija

Ivf poliklinika:
poliklinika.ivf@zg.t-com.hr 
pitanja@poliklinika-ivf.hr

----------


## BigBlue

IVF Centar: info@ivf-centar.hr

----------


## Gabi25

Tnx cure!

----------


## Gabi25

A još mail poliklinike Škvorc?? :Grin:

----------


## strategija

Našla negdje na Internetu pa je nadam se ok. 
poliklinika-skvorc@zg.t-com.hr

----------


## kiarad

> A još mail poliklinike Škvorc??


na taj mail nisam sigurna dal netko odgovara. i zasto ides u skvorc....oni nisu sturcnjaci za mpo. ja ne znam koliko cura ce gubiti dane i novac ...ok, svatko na svoj izbor ali prosla sam to i da mi je bar netko spomenuo lucija prije....

----------


## frka

a tko kaže da ide u Škvorc? vidiš da traži mailove više klinika.
koliko ti vidim po potpisu, IVF-ove si odradila kod dr.L pa ne znam na temelju čega sudiš o stručnosti Škvorc tima? o dr-ima ne znam previše, ali znam da su im biolozi pioniri u tom području. ako sudiš samo po tome što si kod njih odrađivala AIH i ciljane, a nisu te odmah uputili na IVF, mislim da bi s dijagnozom polipa i '82. godištem tako postupio gotovo svaki dr. (osim ako je u pitanju ipak druga dijagnoza koja nije navedena u potpisu).

(i ja bih tebe pitala zašto ideš u stanovito rodilište. o njihovoj se stručnosti naširoko pisalo. i ovo nije provokacija ili nešto slično - zbilja mi je teško razumjeti kako se netko (pogotovo iz MPO voda) odluči tamo  roditi)

----------


## kiarad

> a tko kaže da ide u Škvorc? vidiš da traži mailove više klinika.
> koliko ti vidim po potpisu, IVF-ove si odradila kod dr.L pa ne znam na temelju čega sudiš o stručnosti Škvorc tima? o dr-ima ne znam previše, ali znam da su im biolozi pioniri u tom području. ako sudiš samo po tome što si kod njih odrađivala AIH i ciljane, a nisu te odmah uputili na IVF, mislim da bi s dijagnozom polipa i '82. godištem tako postupio gotovo svaki dr. (osim ako je u pitanju ipak druga dijagnoza koja nije navedena u potpisu).
> 
> (i ja bih tebe pitala zašto ideš u stanovito rodilište. o njihovoj se stručnosti naširoko pisalo. i ovo nije provokacija ili nešto slično - zbilja mi je teško razumjeti kako se netko (pogotovo iz MPO voda) odluči tamo  roditi)


prebrzo sudis. Strucnost biologa u Skvorcu nije upitan. oni su genijalni ljudi sa iskustvom ali kad ti netko radi AIH nakon ovulacije onda je to zabrinjavajuce. Ne znas moju pricu od pocetka pa onda niti nje nuzno tako suditi. a to gdje ja idem roditi je cisto stvar ukusa. zna se koji je doktor za sto najbolji i za sto se specijalizirao. a i vjerojatno znas da je doktor pri porodu najkrace prisutan. Kod Skvorca sam provela vise od godinu dana i gledao me svaki mjesec a nije vidio polip i mogu reci svoje misljenje. Takoder kod njega idem na redovite preglede od kad je otvorio kliniku i z anjega kao ginekologa mogu reci samo rijeci hvale. samo nije strucnjak za MPO. ne bi htjela da netko gubi vrijeme. takoder nema bas neke rezultate po tom pitanju. Nikad mi nece biti jasno zasto se na ovom forumu netko mora napadati...vrlo jasno sam rekla da je to samo moje misljenje a ti si odmah mene napala za privatno rodiliste. Nadam se da si bila u tom rodilistu i vidjela kako to izgleda, razgovarala sa profesorom i osobljem, kada znas sto sve pisu. pisu i za druga rodilista svasta, pa se jednostavno za nesto odlucis prema nekom svom nahodenju. Bogu Hvala da mi u Zagrebu mozemo birati.

----------


## Inesz

Kad govorimo o rodilištima u sustavu javnog zdravstva, svaka državljanka Republike Hrvatske, ne samo građanke grada Zagreba, mogu birati u kojem će rodilištu roditi. Bez obzira gdje stanuje, žena ima pravo  birati roditi u bilo kojem rodilištu u Hrvatskoj. Samo, pitanje je koliko je izvedivo s obzirom na tehnička pitanja poput udaljenosti od rodilišta i  druge okolnosti u času kad nastupi porod.

Privatno rodilište, na žalost nije svima dostupno na izbor pod jednakim uvjetima. Cijena vaginalnog poroda oko 20 000 kn, u slučaju komplikacija pri porodu cijena je daleko veća. U redu, rekla bih, novac je u svemu najmanje bitan. Što ako se zbilja dogode ozbiljnije komplikacije pri porodu  koje privatno rodilište ne može adekvatno rješavati već u takvim slučajevima prebacuju bebu i/ili majku u druga javna rodilišta!? Što je sa dragocjenim gubitkom vremena u takvim situacijama? Nikad si to ne bi dopustila, bez obzira koliko privatno rodilište bilo komforno ili koliko ljubazno bilo osoblje privatnog rodilišta (ljubaznost i pristupačnost doživjela sam i od osoblja u javnom rodilištu). 
Na žalost, puno smo imali prilika čitati o tome kako naglo nestaje ljubaznost osoblja privatnog rodilišta ako nešto krene u neželjenom smjeru...

----------


## 1977

Sve podržavam, ali dajte onda savjet kuda otići roditi carskim rezom uz opću anesteziju i ja ću isto otići tamo umjesto profi. Imam hrpu ožiljaka po trbuhu i 35 godina i dobijam tromboze nakon operacija jer imam trombofiliju urođenu...prirodnim putem nisam u stanju jer mi je trbuh u komi a zbog nesaniranog strganog zadnjeg kralješka ne usudim se dobiti kateter u kičmu ( spinalna, epiduralna ).
Da, kada krene po zlu svi dižu ruke, u to sam se i tu uvjerila ali koliko vas su zmrdali u bolnici bez da znate kao mene npr. izvadili oba jajovoda zbog vanmaternične u jednom, nakon godinu dana htjeli operirati septum koji nemam kako bi uzeli js itd....
Prosjek dešavanja groznih stvari je jednak i kod jednih i kod drugih nažalost.

----------


## Argente

Ja sam za potpunu slobodu izbora - neka svatko ide u postupke i rađa tamo gdje želi. Isto tako sam i za potpunu slobodu informiranja - neka svatko o svom iskustvu piše što želi, dok ne piše dezinformacije.

A kiarad i 1977, meni se čini da ste vi napisale dezinformacije pa bih vas molila da pojasnite što ste htjele reći s ovim:



> ali kad ti netko radi AIH nakon ovulacije onda je to zabrinjavajuce..


a kada bi se trebala raditi AIH?

i




> nakon godinu dana htjeli operirati septum koji nemam kako bi uzeli js itd....


kako bi točno izgledao proces nevoljne donacije JS?

Evo, ja se ispričavam ako sam nešto krivo shvatila ili interpretirala, ali zamolila bih vas da pojasnite gore spomenute izjave radi mene i ostalih koji su mogli krivo shvatiti. Hvala.

----------


## frka

> prebrzo sudis. Strucnost biologa u Skvorcu nije upitan. oni su genijalni ljudi sa iskustvom ali kad ti netko radi AIH nakon ovulacije onda je to zabrinjavajuce. Ne znas moju pricu od pocetka pa onda niti nje nuzno tako suditi. a to gdje ja idem roditi je cisto stvar ukusa. zna se koji je doktor za sto najbolji i za sto se specijalizirao. a i vjerojatno znas da je doktor pri porodu najkrace prisutan. Kod Skvorca sam provela vise od godinu dana i gledao me svaki mjesec a nije vidio polip i mogu reci svoje misljenje. Takoder kod njega idem na redovite preglede od kad je otvorio kliniku i z anjega kao ginekologa mogu reci samo rijeci hvale. samo nije strucnjak za MPO. ne bi htjela da netko gubi vrijeme. takoder nema bas neke rezultate po tom pitanju. Nikad mi nece biti jasno zasto se na ovom forumu netko mora napadati...vrlo jasno sam rekla da je to samo moje misljenje a ti si odmah mene napala za privatno rodiliste. Nadam se da si bila u tom rodilistu i vidjela kako to izgleda, razgovarala sa profesorom i osobljem, kada znas sto sve pisu. pisu i za druga rodilista svasta, pa se jednostavno za nesto odlucis prema nekom svom nahodenju. Bogu Hvala da mi u Zagrebu mozemo birati.


ja stvarno ne znam gdje si ti u mom postu vidjela da sudim ili napadam  :Confused:  i sama sam napisala da se ne radi o provokaciji već me zbilja zanima kako se itko, nakon mase negativnih priča (i to ne mislim samo na MPO već baš na porode - ima par priča i ovdje na forumu. čitala sam jednu gdje su ženi, nakon što joj je beba u teškom stanju prebačena u bolnicu, uvalili da potpiše neke papire kako bi sebe ogradili pritom joj lažući da se radi o nečem sasvim drugom... uglavnom, potraži - strašna priča. a ona o "bolovima jer je rodilja debela", a zapravo se radilo o zaostaloj gazi nakon CR, je bila po svim novinama) može odlučiti na to rodilište. osobito ako se radi o MPO pacijentu koji je informiran o određenim postupcima stanovitog liječnika. dakle, i ja govorim o ovom tvome "zna se koji je doktor za sto najbolji i za sto se specijalizirao". pa zna li se?
u rodilištu nisam bila, a i ne moram ići jer mi super interijer zbilja ne znači previše (ono...bilo bi cool da je tako i u bolnicama, ali nije i whatever. zapravo, u Petrovoj sad gotovo i je), ali sam imala "čast" upoznati the dr.-a i pogotovo nakon toga ne razumijem odluke poput tvoje.

oko tvoje priče sa Škvorcom nisam sudila već pokušala postaviti pretpostavku na osnovu potpisa i vidim da nisam puno fulala. nije mi jasno da, s jedne strane za njega imaš "samo riječi hvale", a s druge ga optužuješ kako te pogrešno liječio i nije postavio dobru dijagnozu. a i već sam masu puta naišla na priče gdje dr-i nisu vidjeli polip i uvijek sam se pitala kako su žene bile sigurne da je polip već tada bio prisutan... da ti ispričam što meni jedno 20-ak dr-a nisu vidjeli, pala bi na rit!

i potpisujem Argente oko AIH-a. čini mi se da je dr ipak malo više od tebe znao po tom pitanju...

u svakom ti slučaju želim brz i lijep porod!

----------


## frka

> Sve podržavam, ali dajte onda savjet kuda otići roditi carskim rezom uz opću anesteziju i ja ću isto otići tamo umjesto profi. Imam hrpu ožiljaka po trbuhu i 35 godina i dobijam tromboze nakon operacija jer imam trombofiliju urođenu...prirodnim putem nisam u stanju jer mi je trbuh u komi a zbog nesaniranog strganog zadnjeg kralješka ne usudim se dobiti kateter u kičmu ( spinalna, epiduralna ).
> Da, kada krene po zlu svi dižu ruke, u to sam se i tu uvjerila ali koliko vas su zmrdali u bolnici bez da znate kao mene npr. izvadili oba jajovoda zbog vanmaternične u jednom, nakon godinu dana htjeli operirati septum koji nemam kako bi uzeli js itd....
> Prosjek dešavanja groznih stvari je jednak i kod jednih i kod drugih nažalost.


1977, ja te zbilja ne razumijem - daje li tebi (opet) netko krive informacije ili si pobrkala pojmove?
kao prvo - znam masu žena koje su rodile carskim rezom u općoj anesteziji, kao i one koje su rodile u spinalnoj. i to u gotovo svim rodilištima. ne znam zašto misliš da bi bio problem dobiti opću anesteziju ukoliko ti je već indiciran carski.
drugo - i sama si napisala da dobivaš tromboze nakon operacija, a s druge strane pišeš da moraš na carski. upravo se kod trombofilije nastoji izbjeći carski jer je kod vaginalnog znatno manja opasnost da će doći do tromboze.
treće - ovo tvoje "Imam hrpu ožiljaka po trbuhu" i "prirodnim putem nisam u stanju jer mi je trbuh u komi " je apsolutno i potpuno netočno! vaginalni porod ne utječe na tvoje ožiljke (možebitno bi utjecao da si imala prethodni carski, ali nikako na ožiljke nastale zbog saniranja vanmaterniče, tj. odstranjivanja jajovoda), a i baš ako je žena imala operacije abdomena prije poroda, itekako se nastoji ostvariti vaginalni porod kako se trbuh ne bi opet otvarao (jer svaka operacija nosi sve veće rizike i uzrokuje stvaranje novih priraslica). dakle, baš je kod "trbuha u komi" uputno pokušati ostvariti vaginalac (trust me - I know what I'm talking about!).

samo da napomenem da su i mene itekako, kako to 1977 kaže, "zmrdali" u bolnicama zbog čega i jesam neplodna i naravno da je "prosjek dešavanja groznih stvari jednak i kod jednih i kod drugih nažalost", ali, kako je Inesz rekla, nije isto ako se s_anje desi u bolnici ili ne-bolnici.

a ovo oko septuma i js ne želim ni komentirati...

----------


## 1977

Draga Frka, evo posta koji tebe neće opet uzrujati a očito i ostale:

-Dr Sanja Kup. nije imala 66% pacijenata s lažnom dijagnozom septuma koje su koristili za otuđivanje js za vrijeme plodnih dana i prodavanje drugim ženama i ona nije izbjegla u Texas od onda gdje i sada živi i nije to radila u talu s još dva doktora te ju nisu sudski gonili za to
-P. nije porodio 30 000 klinaca i glupo je njemu dati 27 000 za carski jer je ženska koja radi za njega jednom ostavila gazu
-P. nije za učenika imao Lučija i nije ga punkcije učio ni išta slično
-hrpa žena nije zanijela kod Lučija i onda otišla P. na porod
-trombozu ne možeš dobiti kao ni sepsu nakon vaginalnog poroda 
-točno si pretpostavila da možda nemam više ožiljaka po trbuhu jer sam možda operirala i slijepo crijevo itd....
-plus očito si dobro shvatila povezanost spinalne i slomljenog kralješka te katetera u kičmi 

Svi mi nismo u manje više istim g-ovnima bile pa je jako bitno i da se nabacujemo istima, i to na krivom topicu. 
Bilo bi ionako smiješno kada bi svi išli roditi u istu bolnicu i kada bi sve bile vrhunski sručnjaci jer bi onda same sebi mogle pomoći.
Iskreno bila sam prije poslušala ovakve ofa konstruktivne prijedloge pa sam se odlučila otići kod Lučija na konzultacije i ostala negativno šokirana, rekao mi je da imam opet vanmaterničnu jer jasno vidi na onom uzv iz prahistorije i da odem odmah vaditi betu, naravno niš od toga i za 20 dana uz heparin najnormalnije zatrudnjela kod P.
Ali ono što je bitno je da nikada to tu nisam spomenula niti druge napadala koji idu kod njega JER JE TO MOJE ISKUSTVO i mogu staviti scan povijesti bolesti nevjernima JER POŠTUJEM TUĐI ODABIR i znam da je pomogao mnogima.

----------


## frka

sorry, ali je l ti to nas sve skupa zafrkavaš ili se stvarno ne znaš izraziti?!

većina tvog posta je potpuno nerazumljiva pa ću se jedino osvrnuti na spinalnu i slomljeni kralješak - o tome ne znam ništa, ali znam da je carski rez moguće obaviti i u općoj u svim rodilištima i to sam i napisala na tvoje pitanje "dajte onda savjet kuda otići roditi carskim rezom uz opću anesteziju i ja ću isto otići tamo umjesto profi". i dalje ne razumijem tvoje probleme s ožiljcima - upravo ti i govorim da, ako si imala više operacija (vađenje jajovoda, slijepog crijeva i sl.), gotovo će ti svaki dr savjetovati da se pokuša vaginalni porod jer je to svakako bolje za tvoje zdravlje. kako ti kažeš, "trbuh u komi" zbog ožiljaka i priraslica ne da nije indikacija za carski nego sasvim suprotno - sigurno je puno bolje poštediti ga novih operacija. isto se tako kod trombofilije savjetuje pokušati vaginalno.
mislim da si oko Lučijevog učitelja pobrkala pojmove (ako se ne varam, tu se radi o Jukiću), a slučaja gaze nije toliki problem u samoj gazi već u konstataciji "nije vam niš, samo ste debeli".

svašta bih još napisala, ali ipak ću se suzdržati. a ostatak posta se zbog nerazumljivosti niti ne može komentirati.

----------


## Vrci

Da li na temelju privatnog recepta za estrofem mogu dobiti tablete od svoje socijalne ginicke?
Pijem po 4 dnevno,ne da mi se toliko placati ako ne moram

----------


## Bubimitka81

trebala bi, ja sam tako dobila...

----------


## strategija

Meni soc. ginekolog daje bez problema sve uputnice i recepte šta mi privatni napiše.

----------


## Vrci

Moja socijalka je od nedavno na porodiljnom,pa ne znam sto mogu ocekivati od zamjene...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Nadam se da ti neće praviti probleme. Moj socijalac je bio na godišnjem kad su mi trebali utrići i estrofem pa sam zvala zamjenu, telefonski mi je dala recepte, nisam morala ni ići kod nje. Vidi ona u računalu da sam to već dobivala. A i ako nisi, ne bi trebao biti problem, imaš preporuku MPO...

----------


## Vrci

Nisam,prosli postupak mi nije trebao. 
Al recepte isto daje sestra, pa cu vidjeti.  Ima upisano da sam u mpo postupcima pa bude ok valjda.

Thx  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vrci u kojoj si fazi sada, jesi krenula već?

----------


## Vrci

Jesam polako. Ali ne bih zeljela javno s detaljima. Bilo mi tesko za prvi postupak,sad se nekako drzim vise tajno.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ok, sorry na pitanju..
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ma daj,sto se ispricavas. Pitanje je normalno,ja bas i nisam :D
Al javim kad bude nesto pametno za javiti. Klomici su u igri pa me malo frka reakcije

----------


## tikica78

vrci nek je sretno ! ma klomići su super ne brini se! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
bubi kad ti krećeš?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hej Tikica, idem 24.09 kod Lucija, a par dana kasnije kad dobijem M krecem  :Smile: ))
Nadam se da ce biti sve ok

----------


## mari mar

vrci i bubi sretno cure, držim vam  :fige:

----------


## Vrci

Hvala mari mar...

Baš me zanima koja će se tu prva javiti da ima smrznute zametke kod L-a  :Smile:  Jel ima još netko sad tu u postupku?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala Mari mar  :Smile: 

Vrci ja krecem za nekih 2 tjedna... Zasto kazes to za zamrzavanje kod Lucija?! Nije valjda da ne zamrzava?? Ja sam shvatila da zamrzava..

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jedno pitanjce, ukoliko beta bude negativna i dobijem M, da li odmah u tom ciklusu mogu po smrzlice?!

----------


## Vrci

Ma zamrzava, koliko sam cula. Ali jos nema potvrde :D

To za smrzlice ne znam,i mene zanima...
Joj jos kad bi poceo davati neki koktel lijekova za punkciju bio bi najnaj
Sad je samo naj :p

----------


## Donkey

Bok cure, meni je prošli tj. potvrdio da zamrzava. Doduše moj zaključak razgovora s njim (nije direktno rekao) je da preferira blaže stimulacije s posljedično manje zamrzavanja, no ja ću krajem ovog ili slijedeći mj. ipak u punu stimulaciju, sretno svima!

----------


## Vrci

Pa nije ni njemu cilj imati puno smrznutih embrija, tko zna kako dugo.
I ja ne bih htjela imati previše smrzlića, a ako ću ih imati nakon što zatrudnim,za god-dvije ću ići po njih  :Smile:

----------


## Donkey

Naravno da mu nije cilj, nije ni meni, samo se s druge strane otvara pitanje toliko željno očekivanog optimalnog liječenja i oplodnje više od 3 jajne stanice i dizanja postotka uspješnosti postupka...

----------


## Vrci

Ali on je i prije ovog zakona bio protivnih puno js, zbog zeznutije punkcije, bez anestezije, i zbog mogućnosti hipera.
Znam da je bilo tu cura s puno js kod njega, ali meni je skoro pa "prijetio" prekidom postupka ako se nastavi kako je krenulo (previše mi folikula buknulo odjednom)

Tako da valjda važe između tih problema

Vidim da je tebi treći puta - treća sreća  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

vrci - nije ti baš Lučinger poznat po tome da je izbjegavao puno j.s. možda od konca 2010 kad je otišao u privatnike jer tamo nije niti pokušavao zamrzavati j.s. možda je zato izbjegavao. A prije toga? mnogo je njegovih pacijentica s hiperstimulacijom, s mnoštvom j.s. on je baš jedan od tih liječnika koji to nije izbjegavao kad drugi to već davno jesu.... btw. na njegovoj majici na Vuku je pisalo EGG HUNTER




> Ali on je i prije ovog zakona bio protivnih puno js, zbog zeznutije punkcije, bez anestezije, i zbog mogućnosti hipera.
> Znam da je bilo tu cura s puno js kod njega, ali meni je skoro pa "prijetio" prekidom postupka ako se nastavi kako je krenulo (previše mi folikula buknulo odjednom)
> 
> Tako da valjda važe između tih problema
> 
> Vidim da je tebi treći puta - treća sreća

----------


## Mia Lilly

> vrci - nije ti baš Lučinger poznat po tome da je izbjegavao puno j.s. možda od konca 2010 kad je otišao u privatnike jer tamo nije niti pokušavao zamrzavati j.s. možda je zato izbjegavao. A prije toga? mnogo je njegovih pacijentica s hiperstimulacijom, s mnoštvom j.s. on je baš jedan od tih liječnika koji to nije izbjegavao kad drugi to već davno jesu.... btw. na njegovoj majici na Vuku je pisalo EGG HUNTER


potpisujem

----------


## Vrci

Ne znam kako je prije bilo, ali znam što je meni govorio. Skoro sam plakala od muke kad je spominjao prekid zbog hipera, i eventualnu bolnicu i sve. Srećom gonal po gonal je bilo ok
I znam da je rekao da mu je sve preko 10 js zapravo puno.
Valjda jer nije bilo smrzavanja

Eto vidim kod dr gužva u čekaonici, gdje su tu cure?  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Meni je dr. L rekao, s čime se i ja slažem, da nam je optimalno nekih 8-10 JS. Jer uvijek budu 2-3 koje se ne oplode ili ne razvijaju dobro. Još malo pa krečemo  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jedva čekam tu gužvu, još malooooo  :Smile: 
Nego, zanima me kako ide sa zamrzavanjem kod dr. L.? Cijena zamrzavanja, cijena FET-a? Jel zna netko?

----------


## Vrci

Meni cilja na 3-4 super js. Jer kaze da bih ja bez problema na gonalima imala i 30 js :D

Jao danas je bio pricljiv,ali zaboravila sam pitati za smrzavanje

----------


## tikica78

joj kako mi fali taj čovjek..

----------


## kiarad

> joj kako mi fali taj čovjek..


i meni...ima nesto u njemu sto te gura naprijed...neobjasnjivo. Znam isto tako da je meni rekao kako bi bio sretan da moze zamrzavat, to je prije rekao, jer onda bi zamrznuo, pauzirao i dva ciklusa ako treba i onda ih na odmorno tijelo vratio. meni to ima smisla. ja sam imala hiper samo prvi puta, kasnije je rekao da me nikad vise ne bi samo gonalima...pitam se kako je i mogao znati da ce biti hiper dok nije probao...samo komentiram na glas.

----------


## tikica78

i meni je rekao da bi odmah uspjela da može zamrzavati , ali evo našli smo mi formulu za uspjeh i prije novog zakona bez hiper i bez previše js..od 5 vraćene 3!
cure samo se opustite i vjerujte mu... sretno svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## amyx

Meni bome ne fali ni jedan dr...

----------


## ljube

Bome ni meni i pomalo se pitam what the hell is wrong with me?

----------


## Inesz

> Meni bome ne fali ni jedan dr...



Ma daj, zar ti ne nedostaje  koji doktor iz Maribora?! stvarno ti ne nedstaje niti jedan doktor iz Maribora? Ma ne mogu vjerovati... :Shock: 

Nego, je li dr L. mlad i zgodan? Pitam to jer meni zapravo nedostaju mladi i zgodni doktori iz Vinogradske!  :Laughing:  :Embarassed:  :neznam:

----------


## amyx

Ja sam danas bila na VV (ogtt išla radit ) pa me nekako nostalgija uhvatila za Alebićem kad sam ga na hodniku vidjela  :Embarassed: , a ovi iz Mb mi baš nisu zgodni tak da  :Nope:

----------


## tikki

Na nas je dr L. ostavio super dojam. Baš smo konstruktivno razgovarali i osječali smo se i MM i ja puni elana i radosti prema novom postupku nakon konzultacija, tako da totalno kužim tikicu78 i njenu pozitivu prema njemu  :Smile:  još da za nekih 5 tjedana bude ishod kao njoji... joj kak ja sanjarim  :spava:

----------


## Inesz

ohh   :Shock:  aha... ovaj zgodni doktor sa VV ti nedostaje... tu te potpuno razumijem...

ali amyx,  zar ti   bar malo  ne nedostaju one ljudske vrline od doktora iz MB? onako, stvarno zar ti  ne nedostaju njihove humane vrline?  :Laughing: 





> Bome ni meni i pomalo se pitam what the hell is wrong with me?


Da, da i ja se pitam što nije u redu sa ženom kojoj ne nedostaje njen doktor!  :Razz:

----------


## Vrci

I meni je rekao da garantira da bih sa zamrzavanjem odmah ostala trudna, kad se tijelo odmori

Ja recimo na punoj stimulaciji nisam imala hiper. Polustimulacija mi nije tako optimistična :D

----------


## amyx

Jel mi sad pričamo o humanim ili zgodnim doktorima ???
Znaš kaj niko mi ne fali. Daj bog Da ih ne vidim. Sad trenutno jedini dr koji mi fali je Radončić jer mi on pokaže moje ljubavice svakih mjesec dana tak da jedva čekam da ga vidim  :Grin:

----------


## matahari

x



> Jel mi sad pričamo o humanim ili zgodnim doktorima ???
> Znaš kaj niko mi ne fali. Daj bog Da ih ne vidim. Sad trenutno jedini dr koji mi fali je Radončić jer mi on pokaže moje ljubavice svakih mjesec dana tak da jedva čekam da ga vidim

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ha ha.. Luci nije ni mlad a ne mogu reci ni da je zgodan, ali meni je bas nekako sarmantan  :Very Happy: 
I jedva cekam da ga vidim za koji dan  :Smile: 
A ostali mi ne fale, valjda zato sto me nedavno u kratkom vremenu pipkalo njih 9 razlicitih  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> I meni je rekao da garantira da bih sa zamrzavanjem odmah ostala trudna, kad se tijelo odmori
> 
> Ja recimo na punoj stimulaciji nisam imala hiper. Polustimulacija mi nije tako optimistična :D


I kod mene ista stvar  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

> joj kako mi fali taj čovjek..





> i meni...ima nesto u njemu sto te gura naprijed...neobjasnjivo.





> Ha ha.. Luci nije ni mlad a ne mogu reci ni da je zgodan, ali meni je bas nekako sarmantan 
> I jedva cekam da ga vidim za koji dan


'bemu miša cure, valjda samnom nešto nije u redu jer ja ovaj fenomen uistinu ne kužim. sjećam se sličnih izljeva nježnosti na ovom pdf-u za Valentinovo. pa vi njemu plaćate svoj postupak! kužim da ste liječniku koji vam je pomogao zahvalne, ali kult ličnosti  :Rolling Eyes: 

zgodan očito nije, human? ako vi smatrate aspiraciju js u hiperu bez anestezije humanim, ok - ja s tim imam žestokih problema. sjećam se posta u kojem ga se diže u nebo jer "mi je dao moje dijete". pa to mu je posao!

trudim se, uistinu se trudim, ali ne mogu shvatiti, ako mi netko to može objasniti, bit će mi drago. ja sam svom doktoru zahvalna jer je odradio svoj posao korektno, bio je otvoren i iskren kako stvari stoje i svaku informaciju, odgovor na svako pitanje sam dobila u roku hitno. zato sam ga izabrala za svog doktora. mislim da bi mi trebalo pre-nekoliko čaša vina da napišem odu svom doktoru koji mi nije dao jedno, već dvoje! ježi ga, šteta šta sam trudna

----------


## tetadoktor

> Bome ni meni i pomalo se pitam what the hell is wrong with me?



zar ti niti ja ne falim???  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Heh big blue, ne znam ni ja to objasniti.. :Smile: 
A nije mi on prvi doktor kojeg placam, jednostavno mi je tako sjeo i to je to..
Nema to veze s placanjem i ne kazem ja da je on savrsen, svjesna sam ja njegovih mana, samo kazem da je sarmantan i da volim ici k njemu  :Smile:

----------


## matahari

sličnog, istog sam mišljenja...




> 'bemu miša cure, valjda samnom nešto nije u redu jer ja ovaj fenomen uistinu ne kužim. sjećam se sličnih izljeva nježnosti na ovom pdf-u za Valentinovo. pa vi njemu plaćate svoj postupak! kužim da ste liječniku koji vam je pomogao zahvalne, ali kult ličnosti 
> 
> zgodan očito nije, human? ako vi smatrate aspiraciju js u hiperu bez anestezije humanim, ok - ja s tim imam žestokih problema. sjećam se posta u kojem ga se diže u nebo jer "mi je dao moje dijete". pa to mu je posao!
> 
> trudim se, uistinu se trudim, ali ne mogu shvatiti, ako mi netko to može objasniti, bit će mi drago. *ja sam svom doktoru zahvalna jer je odradio svoj posao korektno, bio je otvoren i iskren kako stvari stoje i svaku informaciju, odgovor na svako pitanje sam dobila u roku hitno. zato sam ga izabrala za svog doktora*. mislim da bi mi trebalo pre-nekoliko čaša vina da napišem odu svom doktoru koji mi nije dao jedno, već dvoje! ježi ga, šteta šta sam trudna

----------


## ljube

> zar ti niti ja ne falim???


ma ti draga uvijek  :Kiss:

----------


## Konfuzija

Hm, a jel bi on meni naplatio konzultacije da ga samo dođem vidjeti jer sam čula da je vrlo šarmantan?  :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Hm, a jel bi on meni naplatio konzultacije da ga samo dođem vidjeti jer sam čula da je vrlo šarmantan?


Vjerojatno ne bi, jednu moju prijateljicu koja je bila samo u pratnji je i kavom počastio :Wink:

----------


## Konfuzija

Eto, prvom prilikom idem, pa ću javiti je li i mene omađijao.  :Smile:

----------


## snow.ml

> Na nas je dr L. ostavio super dojam. Baš smo konstruktivno razgovarali i osječali smo se i MM i ja puni elana i radosti prema novom postupku nakon konzultacija, tako da totalno kužim tikicu78 i njenu pozitivu prema njemu  još da za nekih 5 tjedana bude ishod kao njoji... joj kak ja sanjarim


tikki tako smo se i mi osjećali kad smo krenili kod njega,i mislim da je to super ići kod nekog u koga imaš puno povjerenje,čekaš sa osmijehom na licu...na VV smo znali čekati po nekoliko sati ali kad uđeš kod njega kao da si tamo čekao pet minuta...meni je ostao u prekrasnom sjećanju ...
 ovih danas sam ga stalno zvala zbog komplikacija i čim kažem svoje ime on zna tko sam,moju dijagnozu i sve sa smješkom objasni...možda mi je i spasio život...čak je zvao druge doktore da se raspita što da radim...tako da mogu reći da je stvarno super i prvi put kad budem išla za ZG ću otići vidjeti tog šarmantnog i dobrog doktora

----------


## Argente

Komponenta osobnog odnosa s liječnikom nije nebitna niti u jednoj grani medicine, a reproduktivna spada u one na to osjetljivije. Također, uvelike ovisi i o karakteru hoćeš li se za nekog dodatno vezati ili će odnos ostati čisto poslovan.
Ja ne vidim ništa loše u tome da je curama doktor simpatičan i da vole ići k njemu, mora biti grozan osjećaj odlaziti tamo kao na stratište.

S druge strane, nekritičko veličanje lika i djela je, vjerujem, i njemu samom neugodno.
I čestitanje Valentinova je definitivno blam  :Grin:

----------


## Vrci

Pa ja sam odbila ići kod jednog privatnog endokrinologa, koji iako je stručnjak, mi nikako nije sjeo. Bilo mi muka kad sam se sjetila. Pa sam našla drugoga.

Tako i ovdje, ovo je osjetljiv dio nas, i za to trebam doktora koji će mi biti simpatičan i sjesti.

Ali ja držim odnos profesionalnim , bez čestitanja raznoraznih  :Cool:

----------


## tikica78

joj cure znala sam da će biti rasprave nakon moje izjave.. ovo je forum i svatko ima pravo reći što misli i želi..
meni je dr.L kao brat ili najbolji prijatelj.. i ja sam prošla isto desetak dr. u svim mojim postupcima i nakon njih..
dr.L je prije svega čovjek sa ogromnim srcem i dušom takav je bio i dok je radio u bolnici i to nema veze sa plaćanjem, možda i je ponata u tome što nije 
lažno ljubazan kad dođeš kod njega ,što mu nisi samo slovo na papiru.. što i danas kad sam 20-tj trudnoće zove i pita za "našu djecu" kako on to kaže..
nemojte se ljutiti ako sam podijelila s vama svoje osjećaje i razmišljanja.. 

pusek svima od nas 3 <3

----------


## kiarad

> joj cure znala sam da će biti rasprave nakon moje izjave.. ovo je forum i svatko ima pravo reći što misli i želi..
> meni je dr.L kao brat ili najbolji prijatelj.. i ja sam prošla isto desetak dr. u svim mojim postupcima i nakon njih..
> dr.L je prije svega čovjek sa ogromnim srcem i dušom takav je bio i dok je radio u bolnici i to nema veze sa plaćanjem, možda i je ponata u tome što nije 
> lažno ljubazan kad dođeš kod njega ,što mu nisi samo slovo na papiru.. što i danas kad sam 20-tj trudnoće zove i pita za "našu djecu" kako on to kaže..
> nemojte se ljutiti ako sam podijelila s vama svoje osjećaje i razmišljanja.. 
> 
> pusek svima od nas 3 <3


potpisujem! kad netko promjeni brdo doktora i kad konacno nades nekog tko te postuje kao sebi ravnog a ne kao neki borj onda se osjecas lakse. mozete pisati sto god na nase misljenje ali ionako to nece utjecati na nas odnos....da mi smo mu cestitale i valentinovo i rodendan i bas me briga. isto tako kada mi je prvi puta u zivotu bila beta pozitivna rekla sam mu da ga volim najvise na svijetu jer sam tulila od srece.i kaj sad? ajmo lincujte....nisam tip cici mici, ali on je jedan od rijetkih koji kaj mu posaljes poruku odgovori. i javlja se na mob. pa i kada radi punkciju jer ne zna jel mozda hitno. i jos k tome se trudi sve sam. svakog pacijenta sam upisuje....pregledava...i to je jedino sto ja sad mogu...napisati nesto lijepo o tom covjeku a onda doktoru. i imamo pravo na to. tokom godinu dana na ovom forumu nisam nikada nikog zbog misljenja pljuvala. ne znam zasto to drugi rade.

----------


## Kadauna

Joj Kiarad, ajmo svi skupa malo spustiti tenzije. Čestitanje Valentinova, rođendana, izjave ala "VOLIM VAS (=doktore)" ili "nedostaje mi" spadaju u sferu čisto emocionalnog, nemaju veze s činjenicama kao što je vrsta protokola, dodavanje cetrotida, uvođenje nekog novog lijeka za stimulaciju ala puregon, ili danas je bila gužva kod Lučingera i čekala sam 2,5 sata na pregled. 

Ovo je uglavnom bio forum na kojem se još uvijek najčešće izmjenjuju informacije koje pomažu tebi Kiarad ali i meni koja ih čita. Od toga da ti Lučingera voliš, ja iskreno nemam ništa. Ali od tvoje informacije da je tebi upalio recimo 3. postupak u kojem ste došli do 8 j.s. od kojih je 3 j.s. (sukladno zakonu) oplodio i od kojih je Lana uspjela doći do 3 prvoklasna embrija, e to su već informacije zbog kojih bih ja možda razmislila ići kod Lučingera. 

Nitko vama ne zabranjuje pisati ovdje što god hoćete, ali su takve izjave iskreno malo neozbiljne..... i odvlače pažnju od mnogo bitnijih činjenica koje su krucijalne za postupak.

----------


## Mali Mimi

tikice78 jedna ispravka ovo je forum ali postoje i pravila na ovom podforumu koje možeš pročitati, a kažu da je zabranjeno chatanje na temama kao što je *potpomognuta u privatnim poliklinikama* a ovo o čemu vi pišete je čisti chat. Ako baš toliko želite pisati o dr. Lucingeru otvorite ispod temu fan club dr. Lucingera pa tamo pišite do mile volje, ovaj dio bi trebao biti za razmjenu važnijih informacija tipa ovog što je spomenula Kadauna

----------


## amyx

*Kiarad*, nitko nikoga ne pljuje i ne linčuje nego kao što si ti iznjela svoje mišljenje, tako ga i mi iznosimo. Vjeruj mi da pljuvanje nekoga izgleda puno drugačije, barem s moje strane ...

----------


## laky

> Ma daj, zar ti ne nedostaje  koji doktor iz Maribora?! stvarno ti ne nedstaje niti jedan doktor iz Maribora? Ma ne mogu vjerovati...
> 
> Nego, je li dr L. mlad i zgodan? Pitam to jer meni zapravo nedostaju mladi i zgodni doktori iz Vinogradske!


ccccc ovo ću morati prijaviti  :Wink:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ajd da smirimo tenzije malo, nepotrebne su  :Smile:  
Vec sam pitala ali cu ponoviti jer nisam dobila odgovor. Zna li netko cijenu zamrzavanja kod dr L. 
I da li se moze na FET vec u sljedecem ciklusu nakon negativne bete pa s tom prvom M?

----------


## Vrci

Pa meni je korisno pročitati da neka cura voli nekog doktora (još kad ih se više radi), jer je i to dobra preporuka  :Grin: 

bubi, ja ga opet nisam pitala, uvijek zaboravim...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Joj Vrci Vrci sram te bilo  :Smile: 
Ma idem ja u ponedjeljak kod njega pa cu sve ispitati i onda javim ovdje kao info ako jos nekog bude zanimalo.. Samo sam znatizeljna i nestrpljiva, zato gnjavim  :Undecided:

----------


## Vrci

Ma ja mislim da meni ne bi ni odgovorio i rekao da što se brinem za fet dok još nisam ni svježe odradila  :Laughing: 

al ti ga dulje znaš, možda te posluša  :Cool:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ma ne brini, to ce i meni reci da ne brinem unaprijed..   :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> Pa meni je korisno pročitati da neka cura voli nekog doktora (još kad ih se više radi), jer je i to dobra preporuka 
> 
> *bubi, ja ga opet nisam pitala, uvijek zaboravim...*



o tome sam pričala, pored ljubavi silne se izgube krucijalni podaci

----------


## nina3009

Ja danas imam dogovor kod dobrog doktora L i sve ću ispitat...imam cijelu listu pitanja...doslovno  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Bubi,kako je proslo danas?  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Da bubi? Kako je bilo? Mi smo se vjerojatno bas mimoisle jer smo mi mrvicu kasnije dosli.

----------


## Vrci

tikki - ti si sad prvi puta kod lučija? Jel smijem pitati kako to da ste se kod njega odlučili? Vidim da ste dosta prošli do sad

----------


## tikki

Vrci naravno da mozes pitati  :Smile:  odlucili smo se nekako na osnovu procitanog s foruma (dakle doktor koji ce imat vremena za mene) i zato jer sam htjela dobrog (vrhunskog) biologa. Mi smo zapravo od diagnoze MM dosli do toga da smo idiopati i jednostavno, kako se zakon promjenio zakljucili smo da se komparativna prednost slovenije izgubila i da cemo probat u Hrvatskoj privatno dok cekamo na red u petrovoj.

----------


## Vrci

Znači vama je sad super što ima smrzavanja, jer ste zapravo zbog toga išli u Sloveniju?

Ja sam isto sretna zbog toga, jer se ne nadam uspjehu sad. Eventualno sa smrzlićima. Ne znam zašto... 
malo sam si negativna danas  :Laughing:

----------


## tikki

Da, mi smo u Slo išli isključivo zbog optimalnijeg liječenja (oplodnja svih JS i smrzavanja embrija). Iako izgleda da baš više ne reagiram tak super kak je u početku bilo  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Hvala na odgovoru  :Smile: 

Mene zapravo zanimaju iskustva ljudi koji su mijenjali doktore, što ih je na to ponukalo, i da li su zadovoljni promjenom.
Ja nisam protiv bolnica, ali radije idem privatno jer mi se ne da dugo čekati na lijekove, a i moj pcos ima kod L-a jako dobro praćenje

----------


## Brunaa

> Znači vama je sad super što ima smrzavanja, jer ste zapravo zbog toga išli u Sloveniju?
> 
> Ja sam isto sretna zbog toga, jer se ne nadam uspjehu sad. Eventualno sa smrzlićima. Ne znam zašto... 
> malo sam si negativna danas


vrci nije gotovo kad ti misliš da je gotovo, nego kad vještica dođe  :Wink:  glavu gore!




> Hvala na odgovoru 
> 
> Mene zapravo zanimaju iskustva ljudi koji su mijenjali doktore, što ih je na to ponukalo, i da li su zadovoljni promjenom.
> Ja nisam protiv bolnica, ali radije idem privatno jer mi se ne da dugo čekati na lijekove, a i moj pcos ima kod L-a jako dobro praćenje


Ja osobno mislim da se najčešće doktori mijenjaju zbog nezadovoljstva dotadašnjim tretmanom kod inog doktora (ovdje ću zanemariti činjenice tipa udaljenost i sl.).

----------


## tikki

Evo da ti napišem svoje razmišljanje... Ja sam mjenjala doktore jer mi se u datom trenutku to činilo kao najbolje rješenje. Dakle, na postupak sam željela ići odmah, pretrage želim obaviti u najkračem mogućem periodu... stisnut zube i ići dalje. To je moja motivacija. Nemam ništa protiv državnih bolnica, ali kad me nakon postupka u 4 mjesecu naruče za konzultacije početkom 10. a termin mogu očekivati tek negdje u travnju iduće godine onda dok si mogu priuštiti idem privatno. Kad dođem na red u bolnici idem tamo. Nigdje ne skrivam da idem kod različitih doktora. Nama je cilj dobiti djecu, i radim ono što mislim da će nas do tog cilja dovesti  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Evo da ti napišem svoje razmišljanje... Ja sam mjenjala doktore jer mi se u datom trenutku to činilo kao najbolje rješenje. Dakle, na postupak sam željela ići odmah, pretrage želim obaviti u najkračem mogućem periodu... stisnut zube i ići dalje. To je moja motivacija. Nemam ništa protiv državnih bolnica, ali kad me nakon postupka u 4 mjesecu naruče za konzultacije početkom 10. a termin mogu očekivati tek negdje u travnju iduće godine onda dok si mogu priuštiti idem privatno. Kad dođem na red u bolnici idem tamo. Nigdje ne skrivam da idem kod različitih doktora. Nama je cilj dobiti djecu, i radim ono što mislim da će nas do tog cilja dovesti


Veliki potpis na ovo. Sretno tikki

----------


## Vrci

Hvala na odgovorima.

Ne mislim ja mijenjati doktora,al priznajem da mi je nakon neuspjeha par puta proslo glavom:mozda bi kod dr.xy bilo drugacije.

Ali sad kad je i moj doktor skuzio sto mi i kako odgovara,i kad ce se moci smrznuti moj "visak", stvarno nemam razloga za ovakvo razmisljanje. Barem ne jos.

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubi,kako je proslo danas?


Imam glupu cistu baš kako sam se i bojala  :Sad: 
Nadam se da će nestati do sljedećeg pregleda na 3. dan ciklusa inače odgadjamo postupak  :Sad: 

Kakve su šanse da pukne, nek se javi netko sa sličnim iskustvom.

----------


## Vrci

Znam jednu curu koja je cijeli ciklus vukla cistu, ali se počistila i išla je u postupak
Držim fige

Što kaže za FET?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jedan ciklus mora biti pauza pa onda FET. AKo na to misliš?
Nadam se da će cista otići, nisam ih nikad imala....

----------


## BigBlue

Bubi, a koji si dan danas?

----------


## Vrci

Ma pitam što kaže i na cijenu smrzavanja i FET-a.

Znači kao i za idući postupak (ak nije puni stimulirani), ne može se odmah nego se čeka prva menga

----------


## Bubimitka81

BB jučer mi je bio 25 DC

Vrci nije nam rekao cijenu zamrzavanja na kraju.. Ako ne uspije sada, onda pauza taj mjesec kad stigne M nakon negativne bete pa onda sa sljedećom M možeš na FET.

----------


## BigBlue

Mislim da su velike šanse da ode s m, pogotovo jer ih nisi imala do sada. Držim fige da je tako.

U mom prvom IVFu sam pod kontracepcijom ovulirala, pa je sve otišlo s mengom, jedino što mi je to bio najduži ciklus u životu - puna 42 dana  :Grin:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Mislim da su velike šanse da ode s m, pogotovo jer ih nisi imala do sada. Držim fige da je tako.
> 
> U mom prvom IVFu sam pod kontracepcijom ovulirala, pa je sve otišlo s mengom, jedino što mi je to bio najduži ciklus u životu - puna 42 dana


Joj nadam se, baš nam je lijepo sve objasnio i na kraju rekao da su šanse 90 % posto da pukne, ali sam mislila da možda kaže tako da se ne živciram bespotrebno jer ionako na to ne mogu utjecati..

----------


## Brunaa

*Bubimitka81* meni se u zadnje vrijeme zna deseiti da imam cistu koja jednostavno ode sa sljedećom M, zato  :fige:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> *Bubimitka81* meni se u zadnje vrijeme zna deseiti da imam cistu koja jednostavno ode sa sljedećom M, zato


Nadam se da će i moja otići, iš iš  :Smile: 
Hvala ti

----------


## nina3009

> Joj nadam se, baš nam je lijepo sve objasnio i na kraju rekao da su šanse 90 % posto da pukne, ali sam mislila da možda kaže tako da se ne živciram bespotrebno jer ionako na to ne mogu utjecati..


Bubimitka, mojoj prijateljici je dr rekao da je to najnormalnija stvar i da u 99% slučajeva sama ode do slijedeće M, zato niš ne brini nego se spremaj za postupak

----------


## M@tt

> Imam glupu cistu baš kako sam se i bojala 
> Nadam se da će nestati do sljedećeg pregleda na 3. dan ciklusa inače odgadjamo postupak 
> 
> Kakve su šanse da pukne, nek se javi netko sa sličnim iskustvom.


ajoj Bubi, točno znam kako ti je. I nama se uvijek to dešavalo, jednom je otišla na vrijeme ali nažalost drugi put nismo uspjeli u postupak zbog nje... U svakom slučaju sretno. Držim palčeve da nestane. A jel planirate u polu ili punu stimulaciju?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> ajoj Bubi, točno znam kako ti je. I nama se uvijek to dešavalo, jednom je otišla na vrijeme ali nažalost drugi put nismo uspjeli u postupak zbog nje... U svakom slučaju sretno. Držim palčeve da nestane. A jel planirate u polu ili punu stimulaciju?


Znam M@tt, odmah sam se vas sjetila.. Idemo u punu stimulaciju ovaj put.
Hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## Elena 85

Bubi ja sam ju isto znala imati,otici ce sigurno sa mengom,ali meni se ponovo pravila poslje toga tako da ju je luci morao punktirati,i zadnji put smo zbog nje krenuli sa klomifenima tek 8dc,drzim fige da nestane da normalno startate,i  sretno :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

*Bubimitka81* ne želim da ti se desi scenarij kao moj. Jučer sam bila na uzv, na žalost imam cistu zbog koje ne mogu ići na FET, potvrdili iz MB nakon što su vidjeli slike.
 :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala cure  :Smile: 
Žao mi je radi tvog FET-a, mogu zamisliti kako ti je, nadam se da ćeš što prije po svoje mrvice....

Elena baš mi je drago vidjeti te ovdje i hvala na ohrabrenju  :Smile:

----------


## zubic.vila

Nova sam ovdje,al pošto vidim da se jako malo piše o Beti plus,želim s vama podijeliti svoje iskustvo!
U 5.mj. sam bila u polustimuliranom postupku kod dr.Lučigera koji je,na žalost,završio neuspjehom. On mi je ostavio super dojam.Stručan,ljubazan..
Planirala sam na jesen ponovno kod njega. Igrom slučaja došla sam na konzultacije kod Dr.Dmitrović i više nisam razmišljala gdje ću dalje! Stvarno prekrasno osoblje,opremljenost na nivou,zametak ti prije transfera pokažu na mikroskopu,prije transfera te gledaju na uzv-u i odrede gdje će staviti zametak!

----------


## zubic.vila

Uopće ne sumnjam u stručnost dr.Lučingera i nemojte misliti da imam nešto protiv njega,al obzirom na novac koji zarađuje,mislim da bi trebao malo uložiti u tehniku u svojoj ordinaciji. I ono sa punkcijom bez anestezije-pa nismo u srednjem vijeku!
Eto,trenutno cekam betu u prirodnom ivf-u,pa cemo za par dana vidjeti ishod! Pozdrav!

----------


## dreamgirl

*zubic.vila* drago mi je da si se javila i podijelila svoje iskustvo s nama. 
Bilo bi dobro da se jave i druge cure sa svojim dojmovima iz klinika o kojima se jako malo pise.
Od srca ti zelim veliku betu.

----------


## Moe

I ja imam pohvale za stručnost, profesionalnost, ljubaznost, opremljenost, urednost, točnost s terminima, nježnost, susretljivost, suosjećanje, pažnju, ma sve ..
za dr. Dmitrović i njen tim.

----------


## Kadauna

> Ja danas imam dogovor kod dobrog doktora L i sve ću ispitat...imam cijelu listu pitanja...doslovno



sorry na pitanju ali jesi li što saznala, jel dr. Lučinger trenutno zamrzava i što je s ostalim pitanjima na koje si dobila odgovor i kad ideš u postupak i SRETNO

----------


## Moe

I da - važno - u Betaplusu zamrzavaju zametke. Otkad je zakon stupio na snagu iz FET postupaka imaju uspješnost 50%. Istina - to je postotak na jako malom uzorku, al dobro zvuči  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Moj izbor-ako kojim slučajem ne uspijem u Petrovoj,je definitivno BETA PlUS...odlučili smo još prije 4-5 mjeseci..
Hvala vam na pohvalama za tu kliniku..

----------


## Vrci

Imate na betaplus stranici njihovu uspješnost u prvih 6 mj. Oni javno objavljuju, pa budu valjda i nastavili http://www.betaplus.hr/arhiva-vijest...12-godine.html

----------


## Moe

> Imate na betaplus stranici njihovu uspješnost u prvih 6 mj. Oni javno objavljuju, pa budu valjda i nastavili http://www.betaplus.hr/arhiva-vijest...12-godine.html


Dosad sam im kvarila prosjek, ali sad sam im odlučila popraviti. Držite fige za tjedan dana  :Bouncing:

----------


## Donkey

> sorry na pitanju ali jesi li što saznala, jel dr. Lučinger trenutno zamrzava i što je s ostalim pitanjima na koje si dobila odgovor i kad ideš u postupak i SRETNO


Pozdrav, meni je rekao da zamrzava, mi upravo krećemo sa full stimulacijom, danas 1. dc. Sretno svima!

----------


## anabela1

Cure jedno pitanje, da li mi možete preporučiti gdje da odemo na konzultacije privatno i da li je moguće ići samo na konzultacije, naime dosada smo odradili 8 ivf/icsi ( Petrova i VV)  i svaki je rezultirao negativnom betom. Nismo obavljali nikakve imunološke pretrage jer doktor to nije smatrao potrebnim. Sad bi htjeli potražiti drugo mišljenje, da vidimo kakve su nam još opcije i što na kraju krajeva da i radimo jer svaki put dođe do transfera i embriji budu vrlo dobri ili čak odlični ali ne i do implantacije.

----------


## Vrci

Naravno da mozete samo na konzultacije, bilo gdje zelite. 

Tu se najvise spominje ivf centar,a sada i betaplus. Imate i polikliniku ivf.
Prakticki mozete kod svih ici,i cuti misljenja

----------


## lola32

Anabela možda da odeš u polikliniku Vili na konzultacije?! Mislim da bi ti oni dali preporuku za imunološke pretrage, nemam osobnog iskustva s njima, samo na osnovu ovog pročitanog na forumu imam osjećaj da dr.Radončić nekako više pažnje pridaje tomu od drugih dr.

----------


## frka

anabela, debelo potpisujem lolu - pravac dr. Radončiću u Vili!

----------


## J&D

Drage moje, jako vas sve dugo citam, evo prijavila se da budem sa vama jer smo mi danas krenuli u postupak! Svaki put placem kad vas citam, ali znam da ce i nase vrijeme doci i da cemo se sve zajedno uskoro smijati, (sto prije to bolje). Zahvalna sam vam do neba jer ste me sve naucile, i znam da ako ste i vi sve ovo izdrzale da cu i ja! Hvala vam i moj NAKLON DO PODA!

----------


## J&D

Ne znam zasto mi se ne objavljuju postovi

----------


## M@tt

> al obzirom na novac koji zarađuje,mislim da bi trebao malo uložiti u tehniku u svojoj ordinaciji. I ono sa punkcijom bez anestezije-pa nismo u srednjem vijeku!


Da o tehnici i prostoru kod dr.L. bi se dalo uvelike raspravljati....

----------


## J&D

Pozdrav svim curkama

----------


## BigBlue

*J&D* dobrodošla i iskreno se nadam da da ćeš uskoro produžiti na trudnički.
Prvih par postova ti se objavljuju sa zadrškom, a nakon sakupljenih 10 ćeš moći primati i slati privatne poruke.
Na ovome forumu ćeš naći brdo informacija, a možeš i pitati jer netko uvijek ili zna odgovor ili te može uputiti. 

Znači krenuo prvi postupak; gdje ste u postupku, kakav je protokol? Imamo i Odbrojavanje s listom cura u postupku, pa nam se možeš javiti i tamo.
Sretno!

----------


## mare41

> Naravno da mozete samo na konzultacije, bilo gdje zelite. 
> 
> Tu se najvise spominje ivf centar,a sada i betaplus. Imate i polikliniku ivf.
> Prakticki mozete kod svih ici,i cuti misljenja


većinom se ovdje može pročitati savjet za konzultacije u Viliju, anabela, svakako odi, svaki dr bi trebao pogledati kompletnog pacijenta i vidjeti šta se može još napraviti, al ako to ne ide u matičnoj klinici, odi na konzultacije, napravi dodatne pretrage pa ćete biti pametniji

----------


## zubic.vila

Hvala dreamgirl!
Pa meni je dr.Dmitrović rekla da ako sad bude dobar zametak,a ne dodje do trudnoće,idem u daljnje pretrage! To mi se sviđa,što traži uzrok problema!

----------


## Vrci

Potvrđujem da Luči smrzava, praktički ni ne pita, nego to podrazumijeva  :Very Happy: 
Ali ok, mi smo već i prije pričali o toj opciji, pa mi je sad samo potvrdio. S novim curama će sigurno vidjeti jel to one žele

----------


## J&D

Joj puno hvala na informaciji! Onda strpljivo cekam da vidim svoje postove !!! Evo ovako mi smo se odlucili za sr Lučija, kako ga vi ovdje zovete. 
Iz jako puno razloga smo se odlucili za njega! A jedno je prevagnulo! 
Pa i mi se cvrsto nadamo da cemo odmah na porodiljni  :Wink:  a to i vama zelim od srca!

----------


## J&D

Eh da...protokol je za sada puni stimulirani, a pošto se luči boji hiper jer sam tamnoputa i kako on kaze potpuno zdrava ( a ja se nadam) sada smo krenuli sa decapeptylom, antibioticima i vagimalete! Luči smrzava cak se i podrazumjeva kod njega. Ukoliko vi to zelite!ali iskljucivo i samo najbolje ako sam dobro razumjela blastice I saznala sam zasto ne daje anesteziju! Tako da su svi upitnici odklonjeni i idemo u akciju. Joj oprostite sto sam oduzila uzbudena sam sto sam sa vama!  Mozda bi trebali ograniciti postove zbog ovakvih poput mene  :Smile:

----------


## gallery

pozdrav cure...evo još jedne s istim željama kao i vi  :Heart:  ...malo sam čitala postove...i nisam naišla na mišljenje o poliklinici IVF i dr. Š ...pa vas molim za pomoč!! hvala  :Smile:

----------


## zubic.vila

Da javim i ovdje! 11dnt 3-dnevnog embrija, beta 161!

----------


## Vrci

Čestitam ti od srca  :Smile: 

Jel to prvi postupak bio?

----------


## Inesz

*zubic.vila,* čestitam! :Smile:  tvoja beta 5 puta viša nego li je bila moja 11dnt!


*J&D,* možeš li mi reći zašto dr. L . ne daje anesteziju?

----------


## Vrci

Da, i mene zanima da li je sad neko drugo objašnjenje.

Nama je rekao da je to zato što nema anesteziologa...

----------


## zubic.vila

Nije prvi. 
U 2.mj. Petrova- 3 zametka beta 0
u 4.mj. Petrova- sek.ivf stanice se nisu odmrzle
5.mj. Dr.L.- 3 zametka beta 0
i sad 9.mj. Beta plus-išli isprobat prirodni ivf,tek toliko da vidimo kako se razvija zametak i ono BINGO!

----------


## mare41

čestike, zubic, i za betaplus, a sve druge privatne klinike imaju anesteziologa? nemanje, uz dužno poštovanje, nije odgovor...
iznenadilo me kad sam čitala da dr Lučinger traži pikanje decapeptyla u nadlakticu, to vas sve traži? zašto?

----------


## gallery

još ništa od mog posta...  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

gallery, postovi novih korisnika kasne jer čekaju odobrenje moderatora, nakon 10-tak postova odobrenja više nema pa će se pojavljivati bez vremenske odgode.

----------


## Inesz

pa ne mora privatna klinika imati stalno zaposlenog anasteziologa (kako i nemaju). za aspiraciju se angažira anasteziolog i stvar rješena.

----------


## gallery

skužila sam...hvala mare  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

znam da su doktori svojevremeno govorili pacijetticama da ne daju anesteziju radi toga jer anestetik "šokira" folikule i jajne stanice  :Laughing:  :Sad: .

----------


## mare41

Inesz, o šokiranju priča dr Reš jer nema ni uvjete, a ni ne želi valjda platit honorarno, naravno da su anesteziolozi  u privatnim klinikama zaposleni honorarno

----------


## strategija

> pozdrav cure...evo još jedne s istim željama kao i vi  ...malo sam čitala postove...i nisam naišla na mišljenje o poliklinici IVF i dr. Š ...pa vas molim za pomoč!! hvala


Ja ti mogu reći samo sve najbolje o poliklinici! Pitaj samo ako te zanima nešto konkretno. Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

mare, pa ni ovaj naš  privatnik ne želi platiti honorarnog anesteziologa, zar ne?

----------


## mare41

ja u razloge ne ulazim, jer ih ne znam, i nije moj :Smile: , samo pišem o onima kod kojih sam bila i pitam druge za ostale privatne klinike...

----------


## gallery

> Ja ti mogu reći samo sve najbolje o poliklinici! Pitaj samo ako te zanima nešto konkretno. Sretno!


sve me zanima!!!!!od toliko pitanja šta sam imala..neznam koje bi prvo!ubiti mi smo na samom početku..za početak me zanima dali punkcija boli kod njega!rekao mi da ću dobit laganu anesteziju...no čitajući forume sve mi se pomješalo...tako sam se i informirala za HSG...iskreno postovi od cura su me zaprepastili,ali na kraju pih od svega...nešta malo boli i gotovo!!hvala vam cure  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Vrci

> iznenadilo me kad sam čitala da dr Lučinger traži pikanje decapeptyla u nadlakticu, to vas sve traži? zašto?


Zašto te iznenadilo? Meni je rekao da mu je najdraže da ide u ruku, odmah potkožno. Ne znam zašto. Prvo je spomenuo ruku i trbuh, onda rekao da je ruka bolja. Ma stvarno nije problem niti jedno niti drugo

Gdje se inače pika decapeptyl?

----------


## mare41

Vrci, dugo sam tu, i svi smo pikali dec u trbuh, a pogotovo početnicima je to puno jednostavnije nego ruka, al vjerujem da dr ima razloga, i zanima me da li tako rade sve njegove pacijentice? ja se ne bi pikala u ruku, a pikam se godinama, jedino, ako ću morat fragmin do kraja daj Bože trudnoće, onda se više ne bira gdje se pika...al ako se može birat, ja ruku ne bi, e da, i u guzu sam se sama pikala, al kad pomislim na ruku....nekako mi zlo :Smile: , možda se varam...

----------


## Snekica

Ja sam se svaki put bockala u trbuh, najlakše, a potkožno...

----------


## BigBlue

sjajno je vidjeti kako smo različite. ja si nikada nisam mogla dati injekciju u trbuh, svi moji gonali su išli u bedro  :Grin: 




> I saznala sam zasto ne daje anesteziju!


J&D, please, zašto?

----------


## strategija

Neznam zašto neki privatnici ne žele honorarne anesteziologe po potrebi kad bi taj trošak anestezije pacijentica podmirila sama ako je želi. Na njima je samo da angažiraju nekoga.

----------


## Mali Mimi

i mene su na VV pikali u ruku ali kad se sama bodem onda u trbuh

----------


## Vrci

Valjda je to Lučiju ostalo od VV onda. Meni je bilo ok u ruku, čak sam uspjela i s lijevom u desnu  :Smile: 

A i booster mi je piknuo u ruku (brevatcid)

----------


## J&D

Evo ovako..., eto i mene opet :Wink:  luči ne daje anesteziju jer evo citiram ga: znam da je puno elegantnije sa anestezijom, medutim rizik mu je preveliki, nedugo je u dalmaciji isto cura umrla od anestezije. Kaže da je bol koju osjecamo velika...ali da cemo ipak mi sve roditi pa da cemo i ovo izdrzati, jer ipak traje od jedne minute pa najvise do 10 a najcesce oko 5 min. Naravno kaze da si ne moze dozvoliti da nekoga izgubi zbog anestezije, jer svaki dan netko umre od nje! A i da mu bas nije potrebno da muci tijelo dva ili tri dana prije transfera...to bi se eventualno odnosilo na pobracanje povisenu temperaturu itd itd. A lokalnu ne daje jer je ona za abortuse i zaustavlja krvarenja tj. Stisne zile a to bi dovelo do losih Js ili nikakvih! Znaci sto je tri min. Naspram velikog rizika! Eto... I dok sam ja bila, bile su tri cure na aspiraciji, i bas mi je pokazao na njih i veli eto vidite sve su u roku od 15 min otisle, sto se nakon anestezije ne moze..pa sam i po tome skuzila da je ipak koliko god mi bilo tesko priznati upravu

----------


## Vrci

Mene zadnja punkcija boljela više od prve... ali bila je duplo brže gotova, ostala sam u šoku kad je rekao da završavamo. 
I za tih par min se vjerojatno ni ne bih zezala s anestezijom...

----------


## J&D

Decapeptyl dajem u ruku, tako mi je rekao sutra sam kod njega pa mogu dodatno potati zasto! Ali meni Mm daje tako da mi je svejedno gdje, jedino sto mi se cjni da je bezbolnije u trbuh!

----------


## J&D

Aaaaa ti si cekalica! Super super drzim fige.... Pa eto tako je meni rekaoa s obzirom da imam jednu rodicu koja je isla kod njega jednu stvarno dobru prijateljicu i 3 poznanice i one kazu da se nebi upustale u anesteziju.... Eto.  A najvise sam se odlucila zbog ove prijateljice jer sta je njoj napravio to moze samo covjek veeeelikog srca

----------


## BigBlue

J&D, hvala ti puno na odgovoru! Želim da bude BINGO! iz prve  :Wink: 

Ja sam stvarno frikuša što se tiče postupka bez anestezije (ustvari, zabranila bi rad svakome tko pacijentici ne daje mogućnost izbora  :Evil or Very Mad: ), pa neću ići rasčlanjivati ovo što je rekao, jer bi opet svašta napisala  :Grin: 




> Eto... I dok sam ja bila, bile su tri cure na aspiraciji, i bas mi je pokazao na njih i veli eto vidite sve su u roku od 15 min otisle, sto se nakon anestezije ne moze..


Bojim se da je ovo pravi razlog; ne bi mogao "riješiti" 3 cure u 15 min, nego bi mu trebala posebna prostorija za oporavak, a i anesteziolog košta...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Vrci

Ali meni zapravo već ide na živce stalno to razvlačenje nepostojanja anestezije... Znamo da je tako, za sad se ne mijenja. Znam cure koje su zbog toga išle u Betaplus. Meni je ipak bitnije to da su on i Lana veliki stručnjaci, pa na ovo malo zažmirim  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Dobro mozda ima i tu nesto ne ulazim u to jer smo se i tako odlucili za njega iz jednog drugog razloga... A ovo kud svi tud i mali mujo! Tako da stisnut zube i pomoz Bože

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam rekla, možda je punkcija najgori dio, ali je 2ww najteži dio.

----------


## J&D

Bravo vrci i ja tako mislim... Ili kad neko kaze da mu je stol ili stolica...nemam pojma sta bi ta mučilica bila...staromodan. Ali kad on progovori... Sve prode!

----------


## Vrci

Mene su xy puta pitali jesam li dobro, treba li mi što. I to cijelo vrijeme nakon punkcije, jer me onda dosta počelo boljeti. Stvarno padam na tu ljudskost  :Laughing:  Ali pretpostavljam da je kod svih privatnika tako.

Jedino što jako volim je da L odmah odgovara i na pozive i na sms-ove. To me ugodno iznenadilo

----------


## gallery

a kako je sa punkcijom u polikliniki ivf?? toliko različitih priča,da nekada žalim šta sam čitala forume  :Sad:  koliko cijela procedura traje?i koliko traje ta sama bol...???prvi put idem i sva sam več prestrašena  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## J&D

Mi iskreno volimo kod njega sto je moja prijateljica isla kod njega u teskoj su financijskoj situaciji prvi put su platili postupak nazalost neuspjesno! On ih je samo narucio za dalje oni su u cudu ostali i rekli da si to ne mogu priustiti medutim nisu morali nista platiti. I taj put je bio bezuspjesan jer ona ima dosta tesku dijagnozu! Tako da su isli i treci puta a tad su ih i ljekovi cekali od njega znaci i ljekove im je nabavio ili kupio!  I bingo imaju veeeliku betu! 
Tako da je meni draze da tako nekome pomogne nego da kupi stolice u cekaoni!

----------


## zubic.vila

Nemojte sad mislit da imam nešto protiv dr.L. I sama sam išla tamo,i mislila ići i dalje.
Ja sam stomatolog,pa što mislite kad bih ljudima sa dijagnozom-svaka druga osoba,rekla da im neću dati anesteziju za vađenje zuba jer postoji mogućnost da im se nešto dogodi! Ta priča ne drži vodu!

----------


## J&D

Mislim da je velika razlika u uspavljivanju i lokalnoj anesteziji...ali ispravi me eh da a i usporedio je punkciju sa bolom kod zubara! Hahaha

----------


## zubic.vila

Ma,bar da i koktelčić u venu da. Nije to baš takva vazokonstrikcija, pa naši anestetici sadrže adrenalin. On uzrokuje vazokonstrikciju i bolje
 djelovanje anestetika! No,dobro! Da vas sad ne gnjavim s tim!
Mislim da koktelčići koji se daju i.v. sadrže nešto protiv bolova i nešto za opuštanje!

----------


## zubic.vila

Uglavnom,mislim da ne daje ništa zbog toga što bi onda morao imati anesteziologa,bar honorarno!
Valjda čovjek ima neki razlog!
Pa nitko ne bi ni išao u opću anesteziju ako ima do 10 folikula!

----------


## Inesz

> Mislim da je velika razlika u uspavljivanju i lokalnoj anesteziji...ali ispravi me eh da a i usporedio je punkciju sa bolom kod zubara! Hahaha


hmmm... da... da...
samo što svaki zubar pita:
"želite li anesteziju?"

----------


## J&D

Da to potpisujem! Ipak ako vec takav strucnjak dozvoljava da se u o njegovoj klinici razglaba zbog anestezije i odbacuje cak mogucnost da si ga same dovedemo i platimo( pitala) onda sam sigurna da ima velikih razloga za to... A da bi zelila anesteziju bi i kako on kaze bilo bi elegantno!

----------


## J&D

Kako se zovu ti koktelcici? Da probam nazivat kumu ona je u kbc Dubrava

----------


## strategija

Gallery u Ivf polikilinici se dobije injekcija sa koktelčićem koja te totalno omami. Kako kaže sestra osjećaš se kao da si na Zrću :Smile:  Rekla mi je sestra od čega se sastoji koktel ali sam zaboravila. Imala sam 10js i stvarno me nije bolilo. Sam postupak ti traje 10tak min a poslije te prebace u krevet i možeš ostati koliko hočeš. Otprilike 2-3h odležiš pa si slobodna.

----------


## goodwitch

*J&D* baš me zanima da li dr. L kad dođe kod zubara kaže ,čujte ja ne bi anesteziju jer nisam baš pobornik anestezije..znam da zubara i punkciju ne mogu trpati u isti koš,ali evo kad bi npr. on išao na neki manji kirurški zahvat koji se obavlja ambulantno ili u sklopu dnevne bolnice da li bi rekao ma neću anesteziju,nisam vam ja za to...ili da je netko njegov npr. njegovo djete u vašoj situaciji da li  bi rekao ma malo stisni zube ,za čas je to gotovo...
A kaj se tiče da si netko dofura i plati anesteziologa,pa ne može to samo tako,niti najvjerovatnije zakon tako nešto dopušta tj. on bi morao sklopiti ugovor sa anesteziologom koji ima dopuštenje od ministarstva to raditi...
Tako da se u potpunosti slažem sa BigBlue kad kaže da misli da je poanta svega u tih 15 min. i odlazaka u tako kratkom roku...

----------


## goodwitch

a i o mučenju tijela 2-3 dana prije transfera...kaj punkcija na živo nije mučenje ? pa ne idete u spinalnu anesteziju..iako ni to nije mučenje za nas koji zbog drugih problema ne možemo u opću,samo je procedura malo duža..
a popiti nešto za bolove ili to isto dobiti venozno je ista stvar, jedina razlika je u "jačini" lijeka, pa te sigurno osjetno manje boli nakon injekcije,osim kaj nakon injekcije treba malo odležati kao da ne bi došlo do alergijske reakcije , iako ista ti se može dogoditi i nakon takvog istog popijenog lijeka..mene bi više brinulom kaj je netko od cura, na svoju ruku,potajke kak se kaže, popio i u kojoj kombinaciji zbog toga ako bi se počelo nešto događati i žena ne može govoriti kako bi znao kaj joj je i od čega...

----------


## lana2401

Dal mi netko može reć kako se zove ona ljekarna ispod lučija gdje se ljekovi nabavljaju ili ima ko broj telefona ???havala

----------


## Vrci

> Dal mi netko može reć kako se zove ona ljekarna ispod lučija gdje se ljekovi nabavljaju ili ima ko broj telefona ???havala


Ljekarna Kuharić, tel. 30 91 247

Imam vrećicu pored sebe  :Laughing:

----------


## J&D

Moze biti...da bi rekao a mozda i ne.... No ipak je najbolje to sto mi same mozemo odabrati-lučinger bez anestezije ili neki drugi doktor sa anestezijom! Hvala bogu!  A sad kome je sta bitno u postupcima, ja cu nadam se bol istrpiti.. A on mi je super! Umjesto ici kod nekog ljecnika koji mi nije legao kao covjek samo zato sto ve me uspavati na 4 min! Sto se tice lezanja i kod njega se moze ostati sat dva ako se zeli! Ali ako ste vi kliknule sa doktorom koji jos na to sve i uspavljuje... Super zavidim vam

----------


## goodwitch

Ma sve ok, naravno da svatko ide tamo di se osjeća najbolje i najsigurnije...ali iz moje perspektive užasno glupo bi se osjećala da mi netko da takvo objašnjenje jer ako sam već, iz neću sad ulaziti kojih razloga, odlučio ne davati anesteziju, onda bi bila toliko fer i rekla čujte ja ne dajem anesteziju i ako vam paše ok ,a ako ne hvala lijepo i doviđenja,a ne još pojašnjavati iz kojih razloga to ne radim...a šta da mu dođe nekakva anesteziologica u postupak ?! i njoj bi dao takvo objašnjenje? ne znam baš...
ovo nije nikakav napad na dr.L ,samo komentar sa moje strane...
a tebi i svim curama u postupku,u bilo kojoj klinci,od srca želim da što prije uspijete i da vas što manje boli  :Love:

----------


## J&D

Hvala za ovo zadnje.... Najoskrenije se nadam da ce biti uspjesno od prve pa nek boli do neba i nazad ako treba! Mislim da bi ovo mi sve potpisale

----------


## goodwitch

> pa nek boli do neba i nazad ako treba!



poanta je u tome da ne treba !

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> poanta je u tome da ne treba !


upravo se o tome i radi, ne mora boljeti
uz sva s..... jos treba umirati od straha
inače idemo na postupke jer nam je fora
osim toga na jedinoj punkciji kod L skoro sam mu glavu odvalila nogom, imala sam jednu stanicu, jos na VV, pa ak je njemu to ok nek on tako radi
mene da se pita ja bi i na transferu anesteziju, a zubarica spremi injekciju prije nego udem u ordinaciju, jer sam joj skoro izbila busilicu iz ruke

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Ali meni zapravo već ide na živce stalno to razvlačenje nepostojanja anestezije... Znamo da je tako, za sad se ne mijenja. Znam cure koje su zbog toga išle u Betaplus. Meni je ipak bitnije to da su on i Lana veliki stručnjaci, pa na ovo malo zažmirim


Potpisujem ovo u potpunosti!
Svi mi imamo kakav takav izbor pa tko sta voli..
Nema smisla raspravljati o tome zbog cega je netko izabrao odredjenu kliniku vec da razmjenjujemo iskustva.
Zna se da kod Lucija nema anestezije, zna se gdje ima anestezije i to je to.
Meni je to u cijelom postupku najmanje bitno, vaznije su mi neke druge stvari.
Slicno se raspravljalo i o porodima kod Podobnika, ja osobno ne bih nikad tamo, ali tko ga je odabrao sretno.. Moze nam samo napisati kako je kod njega.. 
Dakle, na nama je da odaberemo...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Upravo tako OKNP, tko ima manji prag boli ili odredjenih problema zbog kojih je i punkcija kompliciranija i bolnija, nece sigurno ici kod Lucija..
Ja sam istrpila 10-ak jajnih stanica manje vise bez problema, ocekivala sam puno gore.. Ali to sam ja..  :Smile: 
Nismo svi isti  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

I da li se to meni čini, ili L u zadnje vrijeme više čeka blastice za transfer?
Mene strah opet na blastice, zbog prošlog puta...a opet, strah me i 3.dana...

Što se tiče punkcije, mene manje boljelo 9js nego 5js, ali je ovo drugo brže bilo gotovo...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vrci, blastice nazalost nisu garancija za uspjeh..
A sto se tice boli, u punoj stimulaciji su folikuli vise na hrpi pa ih je lakse punktirati, dok kod polustimulacije ima ih naravno manje, ali su vise "razbacani" i zato vise boli.. Tako mi je Luci objasnio, mene je to isto iznenadilo...

----------


## Vrci

Ma koma, sutra moram tamo, a na kraju mislim da će me poslati doma... a opet dio mene misli da je možda 3.dan bolji rezultat, kad mi je jedan 5.propao...
A znam da ne mogu nikako pomoći

----------


## J&D

Sto mislis vrci da ti nije uspjelo prvi puta zato sto su bile blastice u putanju... Koliko sam ja citala on uglavnom ako je vise jajnih stanica ide na blastice!! A cula sam i da je to bolje! Jer ipak stvarno onda jzabere najbolje i koje se najbolje djele! A sad tocno ne znam, a nisam bas ni ekspert! To je ono sto sam cula

----------


## Vrci

Ma ne znam, mislim da je možda bilo prekasno u ciklusu da se ugnijezde (jer nije ni komplimentirao endometrij kao sad) - transfer mi bio 24 dc. Ili su genetski bili loši... ali do transfera su bili vrhunski

Sad si mislim, možda bi se lakše razvijali i implantirali ako dođu ranije...

----------


## J&D

I ti si sutra kod njega! I ja sam! Mozda najbolje da mu kazes ta svoje strahove pa da ti on obrazlozi... Mi mozemo samo nagadati!

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

očito sam ja pi....
ni musko zanimanje ne pomaze

----------


## Vrci

Samo što ne znam kad moram doći...spavala sam kad me zvao, i zaboravila jel 10 ili 11 rekao. Totalno me uhvatio u prepadu...
Ali uvijek me naručivao na pola 11, pa ću tako doći  :Laughing:

----------


## J&D

Ma ja sam gotovo sigurna da ce sve biti u redu! I da ce vam ovaj put uspjeti... Mozda da usmjeris pozitivne misli a i kazem zamoli ga da ti kaze sto misli o tome da ti ih sutra vrati

----------


## J&D

Meni je rekao da dodem poslje pola 11 da je svejedno tako da  :Wink:  mozda ti je to i tebi rekao

----------


## J&D

O boze ja na ovom forumu totalno nepismena!  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja čitam svoje postove, i nemaju mi smisla. Imam osjećaj da u stimulaciji poglupim... iskreno  :Laughing: 

Ma doći ću nakon 10, ako treba da nas odmah spraši doma, i da mm ne kasni puno na posao

----------


## J&D

Pa najbolje kod njega i tako bas ne ide po redu sve!! Hocete ici na smrzlice?

----------


## Vrci

Ako bude, definitivno. I sam je rekao da to podrazumijeva

----------


## J&D

I mi cemo ako ih bude, daj mi reci dali ti je ista rekao za cijenu smrzlica?

----------


## Vrci

Nije. Mislim da je trenutno od njega nemoguće dobiti tu informaciju, i to mi se baš ne sviđa

----------


## J&D

Mi nismo ni pitali i sada mi je bas krivo... Zasto sta mislis da ni sam ne zna koliko bi uzeo ?

----------


## J&D

Dali neko ima informaciju koliko u drugim centrima kostaju smrzlici

----------


## mare41

> očito sam ja pi....
> ni musko zanimanje ne pomaze


plačipi... :Laughing:

----------


## tetadoktor

> Dali neko ima informaciju koliko u drugim centrima kostaju smrzlici


http://cito.hr/hrv/kontakt=cjenik.html

----------


## mare41

evo ako pomaže ovaj cjenik sa stranica betaplus http://betaplus.hr/cijene/mpo-cjenik.html

----------


## J&D

Puno hvala mare... Valjda su cijene slicne

----------


## J&D

Vrci kako je proslo? Jel bio transfer ili cekas 5. Dan? Kako razvoj tece?

----------


## Vrci

Bio...jos sam tamo :D

----------


## J&D

Uu bravo! Kako je bilo? Koliko ste ih vratili....? Ima li smrzlica? Vidis da si se bezveze brinula.

----------


## Vrci

Pa 2 vracena. Za smrzlice cekamo da vidimo,ako ce se razviti.
Eto sad ide najgore vrijeme,moram se opustiti i ne razmisljati.

Nisam htjela javno reci za postupak,al dogodilo se :D

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bravo Vrci, sad čekamo s tobom  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Ide najgore vrijeme... Cekanje! Mislim na tebe i znamda ce sve biti super!

----------


## Francesca

Cure jel ima koja smrzlice sad frisko spremljene kod Lucija?

----------


## Vrci

Fran,ima jedna cura,ali ne zelim ju javno prozivati,neka se sama javi ako hoce.

Zasto pitas?

----------


## M@tt

> Pa 2 vracena. Za smrzlice cekamo da vidimo,ako ce se razviti.
> Eto sad ide najgore vrijeme,moram se opustiti i ne razmisljati.
> 
> Nisam htjela javno reci za postupak,al dogodilo se :D


Vrci čekamo zajedno. Sretno...

----------


## Francesca

> Fran,ima jedna cura,ali ne zelim ju javno prozivati,neka se sama javi ako hoce.
> 
> Zasto pitas?


Tak, zanima me kak je to zazivjelo

I frendica je imala dosta folikula izvadenih a nis za zamrznut pa mi to malo cudno

----------


## Francesca

Matekovi kaj s vama?

----------


## Vrci

Meni su rekli da smrzavaju samo najbolje. Sutra ili prekosutra cu znati jel sto kvalitetno ostalo

----------


## Inesz

> Meni su rekli da smrzavaju samo najbolje. Sutra ili prekosutra cu znati jel sto kvalitetno ostalo


Jako pohvalno od njih, znači bitno su postrožili kriterije u odnosu na kriterije koje su primjenjivali na  radnom mjestu gdje su prije radili.

----------


## amyx

> Jako pohvalno od njih, znači bitno su postrožili kriterije u odnosu na kriterije koje su primjenjivali na  radnom mjestu gdje su prije radili.


Nadam se da jesu, s obzirom na to da su tamo smrzavali čak i dvodnevne embrije  :Mad:

----------


## Vrci

Tu ne smrzavaju prije 5.dana.
Jer su moje trodnevne ostavljali da se razviju

----------


## J&D

I meni je tako rekao tj. Da moraju biti vrhunski!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Nadam se da jesu, s obzirom na to da su tamo smrzavali čak i dvodnevne embrije


Kak meni nikad ništa nisu smrznuli?

----------


## Gabi25

> Kak meni nikad ništa nisu smrznuli?


A koje godine si krenula u postupke? Ovdje se radi o VV-u

----------


## M@tt

> Matekovi kaj s vama?


Niš, čekamo 12. ili 1. mjesec. Na dragoj je odluka, rekla je pauza.... Em mene nema kod kuće tako da... 

Ako ne uspije prirodno kad se vratim doma u prosincu, ostavljam dr.L. svoje plivače pa če probati nešto napraviti i bez mene. 

Thnx na pitanju  :Smile:

----------


## Ana29

Evo, iza mene je bezbroj pokušaja (svakakvih), prošla sam puno (bar što se tiče MPO), ali moram naglasiti (jer se ne piše puno o tome) da iskreno preporučam Betaplus sa naglaskom na dr Dmitrović. Ta liječnica je naprosto nešto što nama ženama i je potrebno u „kriznim“ trenutcima: susretljiva, ljubazna, točna i iznad svega stručna. Svo osoblje je krasno. Nema čekanja satima, sve je u dogovoreno vrijeme, ali.............imaju i nekoliko nedostataka:ne piše se puno o njima, jer svi koji dođu kod njih postignu svoj cilj iz prvog/drugog pokušaja i ne vraćaju se, mladi su i mnogi ne znaju za njih (iako su tu svi stručnjaci koji su došli iz drugih institucija, sa iskustvom). Budući da sam ja dugo godina bila kod jednog liječnika, postigla svoj cilj nakon puno pokušaja, rodila zdravo dijete i hvala mu na tome. Odlučila sam se za drugo ali nije išlo, baš kao i prvo i dugo mi je trebalo da poslušam savjet kolegice da se obratim drugome (bila sam izuzetno nepovjerljiva i nisam bila spremna na promjene toga tipa, jer sam svom prvom dr. jako vjerovala...), ali znate kako se kaže, uvijek ima bolje od boljeg. Nisam se pokajala niti jedne sekunde, samo sam ljuta na sebe, jer je nisam odmah poslušala. Nisam došla još do svog „drugog“ cilja, ali sa ovakvom ekipom i sa ovakvim načinom rada, sigurna sam da ću uspjeti.

----------


## ivanica86

Pozdrav svima!
Nova sam na forumu iako vas već duže vremena čitam!
Nakon razmišljanja koju kliniku odabrati, odlučila sam se za dr. L! Jučer sam bila kod njega na prvoj inseminaciji i sada slijedi čekanje iako nisam uopće optimistična što se tiče te inseminacije! Ja kad sam došla kod njega htjela sam odmah na ivf, međutim na njegov prijedlog ipak ovaj put inseminacija. Pila od 4. do 8. klomifen 2x1, stoperica 1.10. i 3.10. inseminacija!

----------


## mare41

Ana, hvala što si podijelila svoje iskustvo, pogotovo zato što su mlada klinika, al i druge cure su se počele javljati, ima dosta privatnih klinika i dobro je čuti informacije i iskustva za svaku od njih. Znači, anestezija na punkciji, zamrzavaju embrije, možeš li pitati da li rade TESE, vjerojatno će to neke zanimati? Sretno!

----------


## Vrci

Evo ja imam 2 smrzlica, upravo dr.L javio da smrzavaju

Polustimulacija, od 5js dvije vracene 3.dan, i danas 5.dan smrznute dvije

----------


## Mali Mimi

bravo Vrci!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vrci odlično!! Dobar prosjek  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> bravo Vrci!


 X i sretno za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

> Ana, hvala što si podijelila svoje iskustvo, pogotovo zato što su mlada klinika, al i druge cure su se počele javljati, ima dosta privatnih klinika i dobro je čuti informacije i iskustva za svaku od njih. Znači, anestezija na punkciji, zamrzavaju embrije, možeš li pitati da li rade TESE, vjerojatno će to neke zanimati? Sretno!


Na cjeniku imaju TESE, ja bih to protumačila kao da rade.
http://betaplus.hr/cijene/mpo-cjenik.html
Najlakše je nazvati i pitati za svaki slučaj.

----------


## Moe

> Evo ja imam 2 smrzlica, upravo dr.L javio da smrzavaju
> 
> Polustimulacija, od 5js dvije vracene 3.dan, i danas 5.dan smrznute dvije


Bravo! Želim ti da smrzliće ne trebaš bar dvije godine  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Evo ja imam 2 smrzlica, upravo dr.L javio da smrzavaju
> 
> Polustimulacija, od 5js dvije vracene 3.dan, i danas 5.dan smrznute dvije


Odlično Vrci!!!! Odlično je to.... Odličan omjer.

----------


## Vrci

Hvala. I ja se slazem da nam je omjer wow...ali doktor kaze da su i tu godine bitne,jer smo jos mladi.

Nadam se da cete i vi ostali imati ovako dobre vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Uh braaavo vrci .... Nece ti ni trebati smrzlici uvjerena sam!

----------


## J&D

> Pozdrav svima!
> Nova sam na forumu iako vas već duže vremena čitam!
> Nakon razmišljanja koju kliniku odabrati, odlučila sam se za dr. L! Jučer sam bila kod njega na prvoj inseminaciji i sada slijedi čekanje iako nisam uopće optimistična što se tiče te inseminacije! Ja kad sam došla kod njega htjela sam odmah na ivf, međutim na njegov prijedlog ipak ovaj put inseminacija. Pila od 4. do 8. klomifen 2x1, stoperica 1.10. i 3.10. inseminacija!


Ivancica, nemoj se brinuti... Sigurna sam da dr L. Zna sta radi s obzirom da smo mi u startu htjeli inseminaciju, medutim on je to odbio... Tako da sigurno ima svoje razloge zasto ti je radio inseminaciju! A uvojek stignes na ivf... Medutim sigurna sam da ti nece trebati  :Wink:

----------


## tikki

> Pozdrav svima!
> Nova sam na forumu iako vas već duže vremena čitam!
> Nakon razmišljanja koju kliniku odabrati, odlučila sam se za dr. L! Jučer sam bila kod njega na prvoj inseminaciji i sada slijedi čekanje iako nisam uopće optimistična što se tiče te inseminacije! Ja kad sam došla kod njega htjela sam odmah na ivf, međutim na njegov prijedlog ipak ovaj put inseminacija. Pila od 4. do 8. klomifen 2x1, stoperica 1.10. i 3.10. inseminacija!


Ivančica86, ja mislim da smo mi skupa bile u ordinaciji (nakontvoje inseminacije, a prije moje punkcije). Držim fige da te za 14 dana ugodno iznenadi velika beta!

----------


## J&D

Vrci kako si mi? Jel nam odmaras?

----------


## J&D

> Ivančica86, ja mislim da smo mi skupa bile u ordinaciji (nakontvoje inseminacije, a prije moje punkcije). Držim fige da te za 14 dana ugodno iznenadi velika beta!


Tikki za tebe je znaci cekanje!!! Uh vidim sta si sve prosla!! Jesi vec bila na transferu? Uglavnom drzim veelike fige!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> A koje godine si krenula u postupke? Ovdje se radi o VV-u


2008. godine.
Znam da se radi o VV-u.

----------


## tikki

J&D, još nisam imala transfer, vjerojatno sutra ili prekosutra. Još čekamo  :Cekam:

----------


## Gabi25

> 2008. godine.
> Znam da se radi o VV-u.


Zato sto su tad vec skuzili sto su napravili, mislim da se to zamrzavanje svakakvih embrija događalo par godina prije, neka me ispraviti netko od cura ako grijesim.

----------


## ivanica86

Ivancica, nemoj se brinuti... Sigurna sam da dr L. Zna sta radi s obzirom da smo mi u startu htjeli inseminaciju, medutim on je to odbio... Tako da sigurno ima svoje razloge zasto ti je radio inseminaciju! A uvojek stignes na ivf... Medutim sigurna sam da ti nece trebati  :Wink: 

ma joj znam da stignem,ali malo sam nestrpljiva pa sam mislila bolje odmah na ivf, jer stvarno nisam nesto optimistična..  :Sad:  a inseminaciju nam je preporučio jer ja sam 26, muž 27 godina i sve je u redu s nama ali dvije godine ništa!  :Sad:  
Do sada sam išla na ciljane odnose u prirodnjaku, pa onda klomifen ali nikad ništa.. što se tiče hormona sve u redu,išla na propuhivanje sve u redu, nikad nisam imala nikakvih problema,ciklusi točno svakih 28 dana,jedino što imam jako velike bolove!
Znam da ima djevojaka koji su proživjeli svašta i baš mi je to strašno, i da sam ja ništa prošla u odnosu na njih, ali meni moj problem se čini strašan i uopće nemam nikakav osjećaj da ću uspjeti u ovome svemu i mislim da to nije dobro ali ne mogu se natjerati da mislim pozitivno..  :Sad:

----------


## ivanica86

> Ivančica86, ja mislim da smo mi skupa bile u ordinaciji (nakontvoje inseminacije, a prije moje punkcije). Držim fige da te za 14 dana ugodno iznenadi velika beta!


a joooj... baš mi je drago što si se javila! Kako ti je bilo na punkciji? Držim ti fige i vidim da si svašta prošla i stvarno se nadam da će ti uspjeti ovaj puta! Bilo bi super da nas obje iznenadi velika beta  :Smile: )))

----------


## mare41

Cure Betaplus, negdje sam prije čitala da će imati akupunkturu prije ili nakon ET-a, čini mi se da je to ova dr http://www.betaplus.hr/djelatnici-i-...ki-natasa.html, nude li i to?

----------


## Ana29

> Cure Betaplus, negdje sam prije čitala da će imati akupunkturu prije ili nakon ET-a, čini mi se da je to ova dr http://www.betaplus.hr/djelatnici-i-...ki-natasa.html, nude li i to?



Da, ako netko želi može i to  http://www.betaplus.hr/arhiva-vijest...transfera.html

----------


## Ana29

> Zato sto su tad vec skuzili sto su napravili, mislim da se to zamrzavanje svakakvih embrija događalo par godina prije, neka me ispraviti netko od cura ako grijesim.


Koliko ja znam (od više žena) i na VV se radila selekcija i nisu se svi embriji smrzavali. Oni koji su bili slabiji ( da ne bi preživjeti ) nisu se smrzavali.

----------


## mare41

Ana, pričamo o davnijim godinama, jedna cura je 2000. išla na fet, neuspješno odmrzavanje

----------


## Kadauna

Na Vuku je bar u razdoblju koje sam ja intenzivno pratila bilo neko čudno razdoblje, nije se znalo što se i zašto kad zamrzava...... nekad su stavljali i po 5 i više embrija u jednu slamku....... to je glupost i van svake pameti. I da.... dvodnevni su se embriji zamrzavali, zašto? E to valjda biolog koji je tad bio odgovoran za labos jedino zna odgovoriti. Ne ponovilo se.... 

I ne Gabi, nije to nažalost bilo do prije 2008..... i za vrijeme 2008. i 2009. su se čudne stvari događale, ali će se cure već javljati!

----------


## J&D

[QUOTE=tikki;2239880]J&D, još nisam imala transfer, vjerojatno sutra ili prekosutra. Još čekamo  :Cekam: [/QUOTE
Ajde biti ce sve uredu sigurno... Javljaj malo sta se dogada!! Hoces li ici na smrzlice?

----------


## Ana29

> Ana, pričamo o davnijim godinama, jedna cura je 2000. išla na fet, neuspješno odmrzavanje


Da, znam.... ali neuspješno odmrzavanje se može dogoditi i ako su zamrznuti dobri embriji. Ima naravno slučajeva i da se super embriji zamrznu, a nakon odmrzavanja nisu više te kvalitete, što ne mora biti.

----------


## tikki

@J&D nama je sutra transfer. Za zamrzavanje, bojim se, da ne ovisi o meni nego koliko budu kvalitetni embriji i koliko ih uopce bude. Za sada jos nista ne znam, samo da sutra idemo na transfer.

----------


## J&D

Uh draga ma nista ne brini... Naravno da ce biti transfer i to vrlo uspjesan transfer :Smile:  samo misli pozitivno! A onda ti mozda smrzlici nece ni trebati  :Wink: . A sko bude koji smrzlic suuuper! Drzim fige... Javljaj sto se dogada! Mislit cu sutra na tebe!

----------


## Moe

> Za sada jos nista ne znam, samo da sutra idemo na transfer.


Kako god bude, neka je sa srećom, želim ti najljepši dar kroz 10ak dana  :Smile:  
I 1 dobar embrij je sasvim dovoljan.

----------


## Inesz

> I 1 dobar embrij je sasvim dovoljan.


Samo da stavim veliki potpis na ovo!  :Smile: 
*X*

----------


## tikki

> a joooj... baš mi je drago što si se javila! Kako ti je bilo na punkciji? Držim ti fige i vidim da si svašta prošla i stvarno se nadam da će ti uspjeti ovaj puta! Bilo bi super da nas obje iznenadi velika beta )))


Punkcija je super prošla, nije me uopće bolilo ovaj put (čak nisam nikakvu tabletu trebala popiti, za 2 sata sam bila ko nova). I da, dobrodošla tu među nas! Imamo ti i temu odbrojavanja, gdje možeš kratiti dane do bete, a i ovdje i tamo saznati puno korisnih informacija. Nadam se da ćeš se već za 14 dana preseliti na trudnice  :Wink:

----------


## Moe

Nakon što su mi se slegli jučerašnji dojmovi, mislim da je red da kratko opišem "naš" put  :Smile: 
Vjerujem da nikome ne znači ništa jer svatko od nas je drugačiji, sa svojim genima i sudbinama. Ali imam potrebu napisati, to je i meni svojevrstan "dnevnik"  :Smile:  Nemojte zamjeriti.

Nakon cca 5 godina nezaštićenih odnosa, pa onda pola godine praćenja ovulacija s trakicama, odlučujemo se krenuti na pretrage za neplodne parove. Nakon konzultacija i nekih pretraga na VV i kod Lučingera (oteglo se to na preko godinu dana...), odlučujemo se na Betaplus, jer nakon kratkog razgovora zaključujemo da smo "kliknuli" s doktoricom. Osim nje, i ostalo osoblje je ljubazno, drago i srdačno. Strogo se drže termina. Prostor je jako lijepo uređen. Nema problema s parkingom. Cijene su kao i kod drugih privatnih poliklinika, možda transparentnije i mrvicu niže? I meni najvažnije - blizu mi je doma, i blizu poslu mm-a i mene  :Smile:  Aspiraciju i transfere rade i vikendom ako se tako "potrefi". 
Inače - mm-ova dijagnoza je oligoasthenoteratozoospermia (uz varikokelu, koju je operirao prije godinu dana; nalaz se nakon toga nije bitnije popravio), a ja sam navodno sa slabom zalihom j.s. Ciklusi redoviti, svi ostali nalazi uredni. između 2. i 3. postupka obavili smo kariogram na Rebru, nalaz kaže da je sve OK.
Što se tiče načina života.. radimo "sjedeći" posao. Hranimo se relativno zdravo, biramo namirnice (ajde, tu i tamo neki sladoled i čokolada.... :Smile: ), ne pušimo, alkohol konzumiramo kako se kaže "prigodno". Tjelesne aktivnosti - ja slabo (čitaj ništa), mm malo češće. 
On je tijekom ove godine trošio Betaimmune cca 4 mjeseca po 2 dnevno, pa onda cink cca 2 mjeseca. Ja sam šarala između Omege 3-6-9, folne tijekom postupaka, i zadnjih 3 mjeseca na dnevnoj bazi trošim matičnu mliječ, pravu tekuću.

*Prvi ICSI*:
2.-5. dan Gonali (kako folikuli napreduju neplanirano loše, uvode se Menopuri)
6.-7. dan Gonali i Menopuri
8.-9. dan Gonali, Menopuri, Cetrotide
10. dan Ovitrelle
12. dan aspiracija 2 j.s.
15. dan transfer 1 embrij (3dn)
terapija: Utrogestan, Andol, folna, Decapeptyl 18. dan
*β 0*

*Drugi ICSI* (prirodni ciklus)
11. dan Ovitrelle
13. dan aspiracija 1 j.s.
16. dan transfer 1 embrij (3dn)
terapija: Utrogestan, Andol, Normabel, folna
*β 0*

*Treći ICSI*
1. dan Decapeptyl
2.-4. dan Decapeptyl i 4 Menopura
5.-9. dan Decapeptyl i 3 Menopura
10. dan Decapeptyl i 2 Menopura i Ovitrelle
12. dan aspiracija 7 j.s. (uz anesteziju  :Smile: )
17. dan transfer 1 blastociste (5dn) + 2 zamrznute
terapija: Utrogestan, Andol, Normabel, Proluton, folna
26. dan *β-HCG 188!*

iako je još rano prognozirati tijek moje trudnoće, želim si ono što ste mi i vi drage cure i žene poželjele - mirnu "školsku" trudnoću do samog kraja.
Ali idemo _step-by-step_. Ponavljanje bete, pa ultrazvuk i tako redom.

Disclaimer: Nisam plaćena od strane Betaplusa da pišem o njima pozitivno, dapače - platila sam ja za postupke već dosta svojih plaća, ali uz ostvarenje cilja sve to postaje sporedno ... i ne kažem da možda ne bih pokušala i promijeniti kliniku da nisam uspjela još koji put. Ne mislim da je itko od njih liječnika MPO bitno stručniji i pametniji, kao ni biolozi koji rade sa njima, mišljenja sam da veliku ulogu igra i "sreća". 

Ovaj forum je velika "knjiga znanja", i zahvalna sam na tome što imamo mjesto gdje dijelimo razmišljanja i iskustva. Uz čitanje i proučavanje vaših postova suverenije sam i smislenije mogla razgovarati sa svojom liječnicom, kao i odlučiti se na svaki korak našeg puta u MPO vodama.

Svima vama dragim curama koje sa svojim partnerom prolazite MPO želim uistinu, od srca, pozitivne bete već u sljedećem postupku! Mislim na vas!

----------


## Inesz

Moe, čestitam!!!
Sretno dalje!
 :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Jutro Ivančice!Moraš mislit pozitivno crne misli ne pomažu tek ti je 26 jako si mlada i šanse su ti velike,nažalost morat ćeš se malo više potrudit (kao i ja) al na kraju će sve bit uredu!!!!!!!!!!(tako ja samu sebe tješim) :Smile:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Ja sam trenutno na odbrojavanju do bete,kad krećeš s postupkom?

----------


## M@tt

> Punkcija je super prošla, nije me uopće bolilo ovaj put (čak nisam nikakvu tabletu trebala popiti, za 2 sata sam bila ko nova). I da, dobrodošla tu među nas! Imamo ti i temu odbrojavanja, gdje možeš kratiti dane do bete, a i ovdje i tamo saznati puno korisnih informacija. Nadam se da ćeš se već za 14 dana preseliti na trudnice


Bravo tikki. Kakav je omjer?? Koliko ih ima?

----------


## tikki

@ m@tt 6 folikula/6 JS/ 3 oplođena i vračena... I sad čekamo  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

bravo Moe čestitam, a što je Proluton isto kao i Decapeptil?

----------


## amyx

> Koliko ja znam (od više žena) i na VV se radila selekcija i nisu se svi embriji smrzavali. Oni koji su bili slabiji ( da ne bi preživjeti ) nisu se smrzavali.


Slabu su oni selekciju radili kad su kolegici smrznuli 12 dvodnevnih embrija u 2 slamčice (po 6 komada) ...

----------


## anabanana

i meni je 2008. bilo smrznuto 17 komada, odmrznuli ih sve odjednom (ne znam u koliko slamčica su bili, mislim u 3), vratili 4..beta =0...
da je meni bilo znati pola onoga sto ja sada znam o MPO,.......

----------


## J&D

Tikki cestitam... Bravo! To ce biti prekrasna beta! Drzim fige... Smrzlice neces ni trebati... Sigurna sam

----------


## J&D

> i meni je 2008. bilo smrznuto 17 komada, odmrznuli ih sve odjednom (ne znam u koliko slamčica su bili, mislim u 3), vratili 4..beta =0...
> da je meni bilo znati pola onoga sto ja sada znam o MPO,.......


Mislim da puno toga nisu ni oni znali.. A sada znaju..bas kao i mi svi! Tako da su sveopce bolji rezultati u bilokojem pogledu! Kao i sve drugo i Mpo prica napreduje... Na svu srecu

----------


## Vrci

Tikki,sto nemate smrzlica ili sam krivo shvatila?

J&D koji si ti optimist,da je meni malo tog tvog žara  :Smile: 

Ja osobno nemam osjecaj da cu mozda na kraju svega sad zavrsit trudna. Prvi puta jesam,pa nista...sad samo zelim da dan po dan prode

----------


## J&D

Hahaha Vrci..bidjet ces da imam pravo u vezi tebe.... Znam to! I za koji dan ces se morati zahvaliti na mom prorocanstvu :Smile:  hihi! 
Ma zivot je ljep i jos kad dodemo do cilja ...LAMBADA! O boze rekla sam zivot je ljep, a pored mene 3 injekcije gonala!

----------


## tikki

Vrci nemamo nista za smrznuti. Tako da se nadam da nam velika beta neće dati žaliti za time što nemamo eskimića.

----------


## Vrci

Tikki,drzim vam fige, skoro vise nego sebi :D

Ma u meni su i prosli put svi vidjeli potencijal,pa nista.
Al priznajem da sam koma,i da samo mogu lezati  :Sad:

----------


## Moe

> bravo Moe čestitam, a što je Proluton isto kao i Decapeptil?


Mislim da je progesteron. Ponekad se daje ženama koje počnu krvariti u ranom stadiju trudnoće.

----------


## Moe

> @ m@tt 6 folikula/6 JS/ 3 oplođena i vračena... I sad čekamo


sorry što pitam... nije li sad dozvoljeno vraćanje maksimalno 2 embrija?

----------


## Inesz

dozvoljeno je u nekim slučajevima vratiti 3 embrija

----------


## Moe

> dozvoljeno je u nekim slučajevima vratiti 3 embrija


Nisam imala pojma. Super za znati!

----------


## Francesca

> Niš, čekamo 12. ili 1. mjesec. Na dragoj je odluka, rekla je pauza.... Em mene nema kod kuće tako da... 
> 
> Ako ne uspije prirodno kad se vratim doma u prosincu, ostavljam dr.L. svoje plivače pa če probati nešto napraviti i bez mene. 
> 
> Thnx na pitanju


Ajd drzte se  :Love: 
Bar je vrijeme na vasoj strani  :Wink:

----------


## tikki

Da, u pravilu se vračaju po dva embrija ali u zakon predviđa i Čl 7 st 3 "Kod žena starijih od 38 godina života, žena s nepovoljnim testovima pričuve jajnika, ponavljanog neuspjeha u liječenju, onkoloških bolesnika i težeg oblika muške neplodnosti, dopušten je unos tri zametka u spolne organe žene."

----------


## Moe

> Da, u pravilu se vračaju po dva embrija ali u zakon predviđa i Čl 7 st 3 "Kod žena starijih od 38 godina života, žena s nepovoljnim testovima pričuve jajnika, ponavljanog neuspjeha u liječenju, onkoloških bolesnika i težeg oblika muške neplodnosti, dopušten je unos tri zametka u spolne organe žene."


Thnx na pojašnjenju. Korisno u svakom slučaju. Jer pripadamo u neke kategorije ovdje.

----------


## M@tt

> @ m@tt 6 folikula/6 JS/ 3 oplođena i vračena... I sad čekamo


ajde super. Držimo palčeve da je sad to to?! Za zamrznuti je bilo šta?

----------


## J&D

> Tikki,drzim vam fige, skoro vise nego sebi :D
> 
> Ma u meni su i prosli put svi vidjeli potencijal,pa nista.
> Al priznajem da sam koma,i da samo mogu lezati


A sta je luči rekao... Jel vidi on koji razlog, zasto po njemu nije uspilo prvi put?

----------


## Vrci

Ne,nista.
Statistika ti je to. Ili losi geni kod zametaka,ili maternica nije bila za implantaciju, ili...ili...

Prosli put mi je nakon transfera rekao: da imam 3 para kao vi, 2 ce biti trudna. Znaci davao mi 66% sanse.
A mi smo ispali onaj treci par..

----------


## anabanana

E, moja Vrci........5 puta mi govorili:to je to..60 % si trudna, mlada, zdrava, embriji za 5.... veliko 0 svaki put. Ostala sam trudna kad su rekli 10% sanse, ali dodji vaditi betu u Zagreb da se odma dogovorimo za slijedeći ciklus stimulaciju....a ono BINGO. Mislim da nije zahvalno i da doktori ne bi trebali PREDVIDJATI ishod prije bete.

----------


## Mali Mimi

anabanana ovo što si rekla mogu samo potpisati!

----------


## Inesz

> E, moja Vrci........5 puta mi govorili:to je to..60 % si trudna, mlada, zdrava, embriji za 5.... veliko 0 svaki put. Ostala sam trudna kad su rekli 10% sanse, ali dodji vaditi betu u Zagreb da se odma dogovorimo za slijedeći ciklus stimulaciju....a ono BINGO. Mislim da nije zahvalno i da doktori ne bi trebali PREDVIDJATI ishod prije bete.


Meni nitko nije nikad govorio o šansama u postotcima, čak niti da su rekli imate oko 5% šanse kako se može naći postotak uspješnosti za 40+ u registrima o MPO zemalja koje te registre precizno vode i javno objavljuju.

Zahvlana sam na tome da nitko nije rekao kolike su mi male statističke šanse.

----------


## tikki

Meni osobno je jako bitno da znam kakvi su embriji jer volim biti informirana o svom lječenju. Nije to samo vezano uz MPO. I kod zubara me zanima jel velik karijes, jel se skupilo puno kamenca, misli li doktor da su mi zubi u dobrom stanju. Ok sad malo karikiram, ali to je poanta, ja želim i smatram da imam pravo biti informirana. Npr. možda ne ostanemo uvijek kod istog doktora, a i doktori se ne mogu sjetiti svih pojedinosti vezane uz naš konkretni slučai i smatram da je naša dužnost podsjetiti. 
Tako primjerice nakon stimulacije menopurima u sloveniji sam od 10 js imala samo 3 dobre.mznači ne da su bile nezrele već su bile degenerativne (tipa falila im je jezgra). Taj podatak nigdje u otpusnim pismima ne piše, samo kažu aspirirano xx oocita, oplođeno xy, vračeno xz... E sad, ako znam da je takva situacija ja mogu doktoru reči prošli puta ste rekli da jembio taj i taj pronlem, onda doktor ima potpunije informacije za prilagoditi terapiju i povećati šanse za uspjeh.
Također, jedini put kad sam ostala T (bio je blighted ovum na kraju) je bilo kad smo imali super morulu na 4 dan. Inaće su nam embriji bili osrednji. Nije pravilo, ima svakakvih priča i "čuda" ali ja i dalje želim biti informirana.

----------


## Mali Mimi

tikki ali ovo o čemu ti pričaš je sasvim druga stvar i ja želim biti informirana, i znati kakvi su mi embriji ali mislim da nitko ne može znati u kojem postotku ćeš ostati trudna, jer puno je toga u ovoj domeni što ni doktori neznaju, meni je  to na razini onih baba vračara a ne doktora. O postotku uspješnosti pojedinih klinika može se pročitati na njihovim stranicama i to sam davno pročitali i to mi je OK ali nagađati za svakog pacijenta e vi imate 60% ili 70%, otkud to itko može znati osim ako nije vidovnjak

----------


## tikki

Možda sam ja krivo shvatila gornje postove. Ja sam to shvatila više da je uspješnost implantacije odlične blastociste oko 60-65% u nekoj dobnoj skupini 27-33 (za godine nisam baš sigurna) i pod uvjetom da nema nekih problema/bolesti maternice (endometrioza, slab endometrij...), a ne da je to predviđanje za konkretan par. Pa da ako ti doktor kaže blastice su odlične, zdravi ste... šanse su 60%, da to znači točno ovo kako sam gore napisala.
Slažem se s Mali Mimi da nitko ne može znati koje su šanse za pojedini par za konkretan postupak i da su takva predviđanja na razini zurenja u kristalnu kuglu.

----------


## Moe

> Mislim da nije zahvalno i da doktori ne bi trebali PREDVIDJATI ishod prije bete.


Ovdje bih se potpuno složila!

----------


## tiki_a

Potpisujem tikki.

----------


## Vrci

Tikki je dobro rekla. Mi smo mladi, recimo zdravi  :Smile:  Imali smo super blastice, endometrij je bio dobar - zato je rekao da imam 60% šanse.
Sad nije ništa rekao, samo je Lana rekla da što se tiče embrija je super (što su potvrdila i druga dva "lošija" koja su poslije dogurala do lijepih blastica), ali treba vidjeti hoće li maternica biti receptivna...

----------


## Inesz

Vrci,
reproduktivno zdravlje je u pitanju. Na žalost, PCOS i oligoastno  iz tvog potpisa, ne predstavljau zdravlje.  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Znam to. Zato sam rekla "recimo zdravi"...  Jer i pcos i OA je riješeno kad je u labu embrij... veći mi je problem onda hashimoto
Al barem je dr uvijek oduševljen js i embrijima, kaže da su prekrasni  :Heart:  Samo da se jedan progura biti beba

Iskreno, mene strah da imam nešto što mi neće dati da se taj lijepi embrij implantira. Ne znam zašto, znam da pretjerujem, ali strahovi su inače iracionalni  :Laughing:

----------


## J&D

Meni uskreno optimisticnost doktora pomaze.... Ali to sam samo ja! Uvijek izadem vesela od doktora! A zelim vjerovati da ce i to pozitivno utjecati na oshod! Znam da one koje su se opekle ne vole takve price. I razumijem vas, a nadam se da ce prognoza u mom slucaju biti opravdana!

----------


## BigBlue

Meni je statistika sasvim dobra početna informacija, ali je statistika ujedno samo hrpa brojki sa zajedničkim nazivnikom na jednom mjestu. Sve je stvar pojedinaca kako će je uzeti i protumačiti si je, jer dijelom statistike postajemo tek rezultatom, a ne prije njega. OK mi je da mi doktor realno procijeni šanse temeljem statistike, svog iskustva i naše dijagnoze, ali ako se ta procijena temelji samo na kvalitetnim embrijima, onda mi ne drži vodu. Imali smo ovdje nekoliko "rasprava" o kvaliteti embrija i, iako neki liječnici imaju maksimu kako je sve u dobrom embriju, ima nas podosta koji smo sa savršenim embrijima i/ili blasticama imali veliku nulu od bete, pa izgleda da ipak baš nije tako.

Različiti smo, i dok su nekima potrebne egzaktne informacije od liječnika i biologa, drugima je dovoljan optimizam i topla riječ doktora, a najčešće je ipak kombinacija navedenog.

Meni je osobno bila najdraža studija koja je dokazivala da pozitivno mišljenje ne utječe na ishod IVFa; dok sam nad većinom ostalih, koje su govorile o ishodu i potrebnom broju js/et kod azoospermije kako bi se ostvarila trudnoća, mogla samo sjesti i plakati, ova mi je davala pokriće za sumnju u uspjeh. Jer da je optimizam mjerilo uspjeha IVFa, ja drage moje ne bi nikada došla do transfera, valjda bi imala i negativnu aspiraciju... A viđe potpisa  :Grin:

----------


## J&D

bas si to ljepo rekla big
blue! i najbitniji je tvoj potpis <3 nakraju pozitivan ishod!

----------


## anabanana

To i ja kazem BB.kad su mi dali nikakve sanse, ja sam bila potonula i nisam uopće razmišljala da bih  mogla biti trudna..kad ne vjeruju doktor ni biolog, kako bih ja. A prije toga sam bila sva sretna i optimistična, pa ništa. 
Naravno da je to samo moj slučaj, i da je uspjeh MPO spoj svih kombinacija, zvijezdanih, nebeskih i tjelesnih...da se dogodi i odrzi takvo čudo kao što je razvoj i rodjenje djeteta. Dobitnu kombinaciju zna samo onaj gore  :Smile:  a mi se možemo samo nadati !
Sretno svima!

----------


## ivanica86

> Jutro Ivančice!Moraš mislit pozitivno crne misli ne pomažu tek ti je 26 jako si mlada i šanse su ti velike,nažalost morat ćeš se malo više potrudit (kao i ja) al na kraju će sve bit uredu!!!!!!!!!!(tako ja samu sebe tješim) Ja sam trenutno na odbrojavanju do bete,kad krećeš s postupkom?


Ja sam ti bila na inseminaciji 3.10. tako da sada isto cekam..  :Smile:  kad ti vadis betu?

----------


## miny

drage moje, dali netko zna  gdje  privatrno radi  Prof. dr. sc. Dubravko Barišić,  iz Petrove.  On nije    mpo  lječnik, ali  je  navodno veliki stručnjak za miome  i  endometriozu.  hvala  vam  i sretno svima.

----------


## ia30

> drage moje, dali netko zna gdje privatrno radi Prof. dr. sc. Dubravko Barišić, iz Petrove. On nije mpo lječnik, ali je navodno veliki stručnjak za miome i endometriozu. hvala vam i sretno svima.


i mene interesira...

----------


## željkica

ivančice, ja sam imala tranfer 2.10. dan prije tebe,pratimo se!!!!


> Ja sam ti bila na inseminaciji 3.10. tako da sada isto cekam..  kad ti vadis betu?

----------


## Vrci

željkica, i moj transfer je bio 2.10.
beta iduću srijedu

----------


## ivanica86

> ivančice, ja sam imala tranfer 2.10. dan prije tebe,pratimo se!!!!


a jooooj.. a kako se ti osječaš?ja sve normalno,jedino jučer ujutro imala baš bolove u jajnicima..

----------


## željkica

Vrci, ah daleko je ta srijeda............valjda će sve bit ok! :Very Happy: 


> željkica, i moj transfer je bio 2.10.
> beta iduću srijedu

----------


## željkica

a neznam ni sama pratim svaki simptom ovo ćekanje je za poludit,al isto me jajnici zabole tu i tamo,a vidjet ćemo još malo................


> a jooooj.. a kako se ti osječaš?ja sve normalno,jedino jučer ujutro imala baš bolove u jajnicima..

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam i dalje u laganim grčevima, po noći mi najgore. Eto danas mi krenule pomalo i grudi.

Al ne, ja nisam trudna, dok se ne dokaže drugačije  :Laughing:  Lakše mi se tako nositi s porazom

----------


## M@tt

> Ja sam i dalje u laganim grčevima, po noći mi najgore. Eto danas mi krenule pomalo i grudi.
> 
> Al ne, ja nisam trudna, dok se ne dokaže drugačije  Lakše mi se tako nositi s porazom


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  Navijamo....

----------


## željkica

Vrci,tako mi je i samoj danas grudi počele bolit liva više  :Laughing: mislim se da napravim test al neznam jel rano!!!

----------


## Vrci

Jesi primila koji booster?

----------


## željkica

Primila sam Coragon a 1500 IU 2x primila sam na dan transfera i u utorak, možda će ti biti smiješno al neznam točno šta je booster?

----------


## Vrci

To je to, hcg injekcija. Ja sam dobila Brevatcid, oko 1000 na dan punkcije-29.9. (nije htio dati cijelu dozu), i primila sam 4.10., ali ne znam da li cijelu dozu ili opet manje (mislim da sam vidjela da nije sve, ali nisam ziher).
Znači isto u utorak.

Prošli puta mi je 4.dan nakon injekcije beta bila 6, tako da je test bio negativan. Sad bih taako htjela sutra opet raditi test, ali ne betu, samo clearblue (doma je  :Laughing: ). Jer je mm-u rođendan pa ono...

----------


## Vrci

željkica, evo što kaže net
Wait 14 days after a 10,000 IU injection, 10 days after a 5,000 IU injection, or 7 days after a 2,500 IU injection.

----------


## željkica

hvala ti na informacijama!!!!!!!!!a vidit ćemo za koji dan pa šta bude,sreeeeeeeeeeeetnoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!

----------


## Vrci

Matt, kako ste vi s doktorom dogovorili imunološke pretrage, i od koga ste dobili uputnice?

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, kako ste vi s doktorom dogovorili imunološke pretrage, i od koga ste dobili uputnice?


Vrci teško...dr.L je rekao da nam nisu potrebne da se one tek kod spontanog prepisuju tako da smo se vrtjeli u krug ,a htjeli smo ih napraviti. Onda je draga išla kod svog soc.gina, ne sječam se više po što, i taj dan je dobila katastrofalan nalaz AMH-a, tako da se kod njega rasplakala od jada i čovjek joj je prepisao sve živo što treba i ne treba. Eto, sasvim slučajno.... 

Kako si ti? Kakva je situacija?

----------


## Moe

> Vrci teško...dr.L je rekao da nam nisu potrebne da se one tek kod spontanog prepisuju tako da smo se vrtjeli u krug ,a htjeli smo ih napraviti. Kako si ti? Kakva je situacija?


Ne sviđa mi se ovo. *Što njega košta napisati preporuku da vi obavite tu pretragu?* A onda je stvar vašeg liječnika opće prakse i ginekologa hoće li vam dati uputnicu za to.
Primjerice ja nisam imala nijedan spontani (srećom), pa smo svejedno išli obaviti kariogram (nakon 2 neuspješna MPO), iako navodno za kariogram daju uputnicu tek kad se dogode bar 2 spontana. Srećom nalaz je OK, al mogao je možda pokazati neku nepravilnost koja bi nam rekla "Aha, gle, imamo problem radi kojeg se zametak ne prima, nema smisla da se mučimo psihički i fizički s postupcima, i na kraju krajeva ih skupo ih plaćati; velika je šansa da se zametak neće nikada primiti, odustajemo. Hajdemo prioritete u životu prebaciti na nešto drugo. Hobije, pokušaj posvojenja djeteta, građenje karijere..._whatever_"
Ionako ne koristimo resurse državnih ustanova za MPO, što po zakonu imamo pravo iz obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja, nego MPO postupke plaćamo iz svog džepa privatnicima. Najmanje što onda možemo iskoristiti iz zdravstvenog osiguranja je obaviti te neke specifične pretrage.

Moja preporuka je - ako smatrate da vam to treba i želite to obaviti - inzistirajte na tome. 
Možda sam u krivu, ali eto - ja bih tako postupila.

----------


## PapigaCapo

Meni je dr nakon dva neupjela mpo, odmah dao preporuku na dosta pretraba, sad, ja nemam pojma, jel ista toga ima veze s imunologijom. I od svega toga, moj soc ginic mi nije tija dat uputnicu za trombofiliju jer nisam imala spntane.

----------


## anddu

> Ionako ne koristimo resurse državnih ustanova za MPO, što po zakonu imamo pravo iz obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja, nego MPO postupke plaćamo iz svog džepa privatnicima. Najmanje što onda možemo iskoristiti iz zdravstvenog osiguranja je obaviti te neke specifične pretrage.


Oprosti Moe, ali na ovo moram reagirati jer parovi koji idu privatnicima (i to je naravno njihovo pravo) isključivo idu zbog svoje volje i želje, pa zapravo vi vašom voljom, kako si se izrazila, plaćate iz svog džepa privatnicima. Nitko vas na to ne tjera. Pa eto, i ja za sebe smatram da imam pravo, kao i svi drugi parovi, bez obzira liječe li se privatno ili državno, nakon više neuspješnih MPO pokušaja na dodatne pretrage tipa za trombofiliju, kariogram... Pa ih nisam uspjela dobiti ni nakon 7 neuspješnih IVF/ICI postupaka. Ne znam zašto biste vi trebali biti u tome povlašteni (tako barem ispada iz tvog posta),

----------


## Moe

> Oprosti Moe, ali na ovo moram reagirati jer parovi koji idu privatnicima (i to je naravno njihovo pravo) isključivo idu zbog svoje volje i želje, pa zapravo vi vašom voljom, kako si se izrazila, plaćate iz svog džepa privatnicima. Nitko vas na to ne tjera. Pa eto, i ja za sebe smatram da imam pravo, kao i svi drugi parovi, bez obzira liječe li se privatno ili državno, nakon više neuspješnih MPO pokušaja na dodatne pretrage tipa za trombofiliju, kariogram... Pa ih nisam uspjela dobiti ni nakon 7 neuspješnih IVF/ICI postupaka. Ne znam zašto biste vi trebali biti u tome povlašteni (tako barem ispada iz tvog posta),


Žao mi je ako sam nekog uvrijedila, to mi nije bila namjera. Možda si malo izvukla iz konteksta rečenicu no dobro, ne zamjeram, kao što ne želim ni da se meni zamjera to što sam iznijela svoje mišljenje.

Mišljenja sam da svi imamo pravo na ravnopravno liječenje s postizanjem konačnog cilja, a to je upravo ovo što piše u tvom potpisu: "*zagrliti svoje dijete*", i da svatko treba ustrajati u svojim namjerama i vjerovati u uspjeh. Slažem se da ti (i svi ostali koji smo u istom problemu) imamo pravo na dodatne pretrage ako se za to ukaže potreba. Nisam istraživala tvoju arhivu postova, da vidim koja je bolnica, koji je liječnik, koje pretrage smatraš da trebaš, jeste li se raspitali kod MPO liječnika za te pretrage, tražili da ih obavite, koje je liječnikovo objašnjenje da pretrage nisu potrebne; ali mislim da je 7 neuspješnih postupaka definitivno indikacija za daljnje istraživanje u čemu je problem neuspjeha.

Ne smatram da smo "mi" povlašteni, nego da jednostavno liječnika privatnika apsolutno "ne košta" da napiše preporuku, jer mu neće HZZO brojati koliko je novaca/resursa potrošio na pacijent(ic)e. Pacijentica svakako mora otići liječniku koji ovisi o HZZO-u i onda o njegovoj dobroj volji ovisi hoće li izdati uputnicu.
Ja sam osobno imala sreće da je liječnica MPO dala preporuku za pretragu, a liječnica opće prakse bezpogovorno napisala uputnicu za mm i mene. 
*Moj prethodni post je bio više vezan za čuđenje zašto drugi liječnik MPO (privatnik) ne želi napisati preporuku za pretragu.* Ni u jednom trenutku nisam pomislila na to da parovi koji se liječe kod privatnika imaju prednost ili veća prava na dodatne pretrage nego parovi koji se liječe u Vuk Vrhovcu, Vinogradskoj, Svetom Duhu, Rijeci, Osijeku.

Za liječnike MPO koji rade s HZZO-om se uopće ne čudim da neće dati preporuku obzirom na silna ograničenja koja im postavljaju radi gubitaka u zdravstvu, radi dugovanja prema veledrogerijama itd. Žalosno. Jako žalosno. I traumatično za sve kojima se uskraćuje pravo na liječenje, radi ograničenja broja pacijenata koje smiju primiti, broja uputnica koje smiju izdati, broja recepata koje smiju napisati, dugih lista čekanja itd itd. Upravo zato i odugovlače postupke, šalju na ponovljene spermiograme po 2-3 puta, pa andrologu, pa pronalaze ciste, pravno i psihološko savjetovanje, na koje se opet čeka, pa brisevi koji se čekaju, pa stavljaju žene na razne terapije, pa ne rade jer su godišnji odmori, praznici, blagdani itd itd.. samo da bi dobili na vremenu ili eventualno obeshrabrili pacijente.. A vrijeme leti, godine prolaze, mislimo da smo cilju sve bliže jer "jednom mora uspjeti" a ustvari su nam šanse s godinama starosti sve manje. Statistika živorođene djece iz MPOa uvelike ovisi o godinama pacijentice. Tako da sve to što cirkusiraju po bolnicama i odugovlače je definitivno na štetu nama koji trebamo liječenje.

Imam i slično negativno iskustvo, gdje me liječnik privatnik fizioterapeut uputio na dodatnu pretragu, liječnica opće prakse izdala uputnicu, a liječnik specijalist u bolnici koji radi tu pretragu nije htio napraviti pretragu, iako sam imala uputnicu jer "on za to ne vidi indikacije". Uputnicu su naravno zadržali, i ta bolnica će se naplatiti od HZZO-a za tu moju pretragu koju su navodno napravili, a liječnik specijalist u bolnici i ja znamo da nisu. Zašto nije napravio? Jer smatra da neće neki tamo privatnik njega učiti pameti, i govoriti koja meni pretraga treba... I tako sam ja otišla bez obavljena posla.

Vjerujem da ćeš se ipak uspjeti izboriti za pretrage koje smatraš da su vam potrebne, a sa ciljem što boljeg i uspješnijeg liječenja i u konačnici uspjeha - trudnoće!
Ako nikako drugačije, možda da porazgovaraš s nekim od liječnika MPO privatnika o situaciji, i upitaš ga da bi prije daljnjih postupaka/liječenja voljeli obaviti pretrage i može li napisati preporuku? 
*Od srca želim uspjeh već u sljedećem pokušaju, i da što prije zagrliš svoje dijete!*

----------


## J&D

Curke ako neka ima problema sa umetanjem utrogestana kao sto sam i ja imala nek javi.... Ja nasla super rjesenje!!! Bas sam si happy

----------


## J&D

E da i ne znam jel znate vise pravno i psiholosko nije potrebno!

----------


## Moe

> *Od srca želim uspjeh već u sljedećem pokušaju, i da što prije zagrliš svoje dijete!*


Iz nekog razloga mi nije stavio  :Love:  na kraj poruke, iako sam ga odabrala.
Sretno anddu!  :Love:

----------


## anddu

Ma nisi nikoga uvrijedila, i naravno da imaš pravo na svoje mišljenje, ali je malo ta tvoja rečenica zvučala prepotentno pa sam reagirala. 
Vidim da se slažemo u bitnom, a to je da bi svi trebali imali pravo na dodatne pretrage. I moja anamneza ovdje nije ni bitna, niti s kim sam i o čemu razgovarala, samo sam htjela ukazati na to da se nekome daju pretrage, a drugima ne (mislim na soc. ginekologe koji su u konačnici ti koji daju uputnice).

----------


## Moe

> Ma nisi nikoga uvrijedila, i naravno da imaš pravo na svoje mišljenje, ali je malo ta tvoja rečenica zvučala prepotentno pa sam reagirala. 
> Vidim da se slažemo u bitnom, a to je da bi svi trebali imali pravo na dodatne pretrage. I moja anamneza ovdje nije ni bitna, niti s kim sam i o čemu razgovarala, samo sam htjela ukazati na to da se nekome daju pretrage, a drugima ne (mislim na soc. ginekologe koji su u konačnici ti koji daju uputnice).


Važno da se kužimo.
Vjerujem da bi možda promjena liječnika pomogla, ako već postojeći ne želi "surađivati". Svakako je važno da pitaš jer sumnjam da će te oni sami poslati na pretrage ako već dosad nisu.
MM i ja imamo istu liječnicu opće prakse. Kad smo otišli kod nje po uputnicu za MM za kariogram, usput je izdala i meni, da ne moram kod ginekologa. Možda da probaš tako - kod liječnika opće prakse? Ali mislim da prije svega moraš imati neku preporuku liječnika MPO.

----------


## anabanana

Evo, ja MORAM reći..nikada, ali bas nikada mi doktori (opća i ginekologica) nisu pravili probleme oko uputnica sto se tiče silnih pretraga za MPO. Dapače moja me ginekologica poslala sama na bezbroj pretraga jer nisam nikada ostajala trudna (nakon 8 ET USPJELI). I sada, kad smo ponovno krenuli u bitku, čini mi se da mi maksimalno izlaze u susret.Kad vidim kakvih sve problema imate cure uvijek se zabezeknem. Pored svih čekanja i gubljenja godina na pokušaje, zar bi nas još i one trebale kočiti u tome?
P.S. hvala mojim doktorkama : :Smile: )

----------


## frka

joj, užasno mi je ovo čitati... ginekolog ili liječnik opće prakse MORA izdati uputnicu ako postoji preporuka specijalista (bilo privatnika ili ne). prijavite ih, sjedite im na glavi i borite se rukama i nogama da ostvarite svoja prava! fakat ne kužim kako neki stvaraju užasne probleme dok drugi bez razmišljanja pišu sve što je potrebno i više...

----------


## Inesz

Tako je Frka!
Recite tim spodobama od ginekologa koji vam uskraćuju pravo na receptne i  uputnice za potrebne pretrage, da ste se informirali u Ministrstvu i HZZO-u o svojim pravima i ako vam ne napiše uputnice da znate što ćete poduzeti. (prijaviti ih) 

Meni je uvijek odabrani ginekolog dao sve recepte i uputnice, imao je vremena za razgovor sa mnom, za savjet... i mada sam trudnoću vodila kod privatne liječnive, uvijek je, ustalom kako to i treba biti odabrani ginekolog, bio spreman me pregledati tijekom trudnoće.

----------


## mare41

Ja sam se s prvim primarnim svadila, jer mi nije htio dati više od jedne kutije utrogestana za 15 dana nakon transfera, a do tad mi je na osnovu privatne povijesti bolesti dao uputnice (SAMO hormoni i CB), al tada je rekao da on meni ne može davati sve što meni treba za moju umjetnu oplodnju. Nakon što sam ja rekla da je to moje pravo, rekao mi je da tražim drugOg ginekologa. I našla sam. Mijenjajte primarne ako vas zezaju (ja sam zaključila da ovaj moj ne voli mpo i otišla sam od njega). Za dodatne (posebne) pretrage mrate imati preporuku od MPO doktora, i na osnovu toga, MORATE dobiti uputnice.

----------


## Moe

> Ja sam se s prvim primarnim svadila, jer mi nije htio dati više od jedne kutije utrogestana za 15 dana nakon transfera, a do tad mi je na osnovu privatne povijesti bolesti dao uputnice (SAMO hormoni i CB), al tada je rekao da on meni ne može davati sve što meni treba za moju umjetnu oplodnju. Nakon što sam ja rekla da je to moje pravo, rekao mi je da tražim drugOg ginekologa. I našla sam. Mijenjajte primarne ako vas zezaju (ja sam zaključila da ovaj moj ne voli mpo i otišla sam od njega). Za dodatne (posebne) pretrage mrate imati preporuku od MPO doktora, i na osnovu toga, MORATE dobiti uputnice.


Katastrofa, stvarno ima svakakvih liječnika.
Ako netko treba preporuku za (HZZO) liječnika ginekologa, javite mi se u inbox. Izdaje uputnice i recepte bez problema, koliko sam čula i ima djecu iz MPO. Ne znam prima li nove pacijentice, ali možete pokušati.

----------


## ivanica86

Željkica, Vrci kad pravite test? ja sam malo nestrpljiva... danas mi je 12. dan nakon inseminacije...jel prerano? jedini simptom koji bi mogao biti su bolne grudi,ali i inače me pred svaku menstruaciju bole,jedino što je sad jača bol..
pitanje za sve: jel dobijete uputnicu za vađenje bete ili idete privatno i plaćate?

----------


## J&D

Vrci sta se dogada, javljaj nam se!

----------


## s_iva

> Katastrofa, stvarno ima svakakvih liječnika.
> Ako netko treba preporuku za (HZZO) liječnika ginekologa, javite mi se u inbox. Izdaje uputnice i recepte bez problema, koliko sam čula i ima djecu iz MPO. Ne znam prima li nove pacijentice, ali možete pokušati.


I ja imam super primarnog ginekologa, nikakvih problema nikad nije bilo. Ako nekog zanima može na pp!

----------


## željkica

ivanica86,ja idem sutra vasit betu pa vam javim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


> Željkica, Vrci kad pravite test? ja sam malo nestrpljiva... danas mi je 12. dan nakon inseminacije...jel prerano? jedini simptom koji bi mogao biti su bolne grudi,ali i inače me pred svaku menstruaciju bole,jedino što je sad jača bol..
> pitanje za sve: jel dobijete uputnicu za vađenje bete ili idete privatno i plaćate?

----------


## tikki

Ivanica ja uvijek dobijem uputnicu za betu.

----------


## J&D

curke sutra imam svoj prvi transfer, dali trebam ujutro utrice staviti ili ne

----------


## Inesz

popij utriće

----------


## J&D

e pa da nisam se ni sjetila.. hvala

----------


## ivanica86

> Ivanica ja uvijek dobijem uputnicu za betu.


Jucer sam radila test i negativan je!ne znam da vadim betu uopce! Danas je 13. dan nakon inseminacije!  :Sad: ((

----------


## Vrci

Što dr. Radončić radi i u Samoboru, kod Škvorca?
Je li to nešto novo?
http://www.poliklinika-skvorc.hr/ind...se-predstavimo

----------


## tetadoktor

Vrci, dr Radoncic radi u Viliju, ta informacija od poliklinike Skvorc je malo starija, iz vremena kad im je doktor uskakao kad im je trebalo

----------


## Vrci

Pa Škvorc je napravio novu web stranicu, i njega i dalje navode... Mogli su to onda ispraviti

(naime, kako sam naišla na to - tražila sam broj telefona jer sutra tamo vadim betu. kad sam vidjela novi web odlučila sam malo prošnjofati)

----------


## Vrci

Beta 1,5

Kaže Luči da ga nazovem kad dođe menga, da ćemo vraćati ona dva smrznuta. Samo nisam pitala u kojem ciklusu, to ću onda ispitati
Evo možda uskoro od mene saznate cijenu i iskustvo fet-a  :Cool:

----------


## J&D

Zao mi je sto to moramo od tebe saznati

----------


## željkica

Vrci žao mi je jakoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vrci

A eto, tu smo skupa...

Kakvi su vaši daljnji planovi?

----------


## M@tt

Vrci draga drži se...

----------


## mari mar

Vrci  :Love:

----------


## željkica

A ja ću pauzirat mjesec-dva pa u nove pobjede,samo neznam oću li na firule ili u cita,ti?


> A eto, tu smo skupa...
> 
> Kakvi su vaši daljnji planovi?

----------


## Elena 85

Vrci draga :Love:

----------


## Vrci

Mi ćemo na fet, samo ne znam kad. Rekao je dr da mu se javim kad dođe menga. Valjda bude sutra došla, mrzim ove grčeve nakon postupka.

Sad pokušavam opet vidjeti što nije bilo ok. TSH mi se sredio, čak je bio i malo niži - ne znam je li to problem. Morat ću pitati L-a što misli o tome...

Elena, kako si ti?  :Love:

----------


## Elena 85

Dobro sam draga,planiram ovih dana nazvati Lucija da se dogovorimo za kraj 11mj.za postupak ,pa se tome veselim sad, a sta cu ,nada umire posljednja

----------


## milasova8

Elena,divim se tvojoj hrabrosti..

----------


## Elena 85

> Elena,divim se tvojoj hrabrosti..


Moram draga biti hrabra,ne moze nitko to za mene napraviti,ako ikada zelim da me grle male rucice,moram zbog supruga,roditelja,prijatelja...
A znate kako kazu najtezi je osmjeh zene kojoj dusa place,ali znam da cemo se jednom smijati iz srce i duse... :fige:

----------


## milasova8

divim se kako si se poslozila nakon svega...nije to lako,svaka cast..Bog to mora nagraditi...
Moram ti zazeljeti srecu u novom postupku,hrabrosti i pozitive imas..sretno,draga!!

----------


## Elena 85

Hvala draga,naravno i ja tebi i svim curama  i deckima zelim da sto prije uspijemo.

----------


## Vrci

Naši putevi nam donose različitu bol, ali na kraju svega vjerujem da nas sve čeka sreća

Ja ne mogu vjerovati koliko mi ovo daje hrabrosti i upornosti, stvarno ne vjerujem od kud to mogu izvući iz sebe

Elena, ako smijem pitati, da li se saznalo zašto je došlo do ranijeg poroda?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> divim se kako si se poslozila nakon svega...nije to lako,svaka cast..Bog to mora nagraditi...
> Moram ti zazeljeti srecu u novom postupku,hrabrosti i pozitive imas..sretno,draga!!


Potpisujem ovo!! 
Elena bas mi je drago zbog tebe sto ne odustajes i sto si toliko hrabra tako brzo, zelim ti puno puno srece u sljedecem postupku i da nagodinu u ovo vrijeme grlis svoju bebicu  :Smile:

----------


## Elena 85

Bubimitka81 to vrijedi i za tebe  :Smile: 
Dobila sam PHD posteljica ali sve je uredu,nema nicega,ni bakterije ni nista to me jos vise izluduje sto neznam sta je bilo,jednostavno cerviks mi je popustio,do 15.05 je bio 36mm,zatim je rapidno krenio nestajati,na sljedecem pregledu je bio 24mm i kad sam zavrsila u bolnici bio je 13mm,to cijelo vrijeme su brisevi svi bili negativni i urinokultura isto,dr.na sv.duhu je rekao da vjeruje da je bilo preveliko opterecenje i sve je popustilo,s tim da mi nisu nista dali ni serklaz ni tokolizu,sad mozda mislim da smo nesto od toga napravili mozda bi izdrzali jos koji tj.pa bi moje bebice imale vise sanse.

----------


## J&D

Ma grozno! Drzi se elena

----------


## Vrci

Da, sad je užasno razmišljati o tome što bi bilo... A opet, teško je i ne razmišljati o tome.
Ali  sad imate anđele koji paze na vas, i ubrzo ćete dobiti i bebu ili bebe  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Elena 85,
sjetim se tragedije koja je zadesila tebe, tvoga muža, tvoju obitelj... i svaki put me zazebe kad se sjetim...zasuze mi oči kad se sjetim tužnog kraja tvoje trudnoće...  :Sad: 
od srca ti  želim životnu snagu da kreneš dalje snažno u život, želim ti da čim prije postaneš majka, da postanete roditelji, da u vašem srcu uz vaše anđele budu i vaša živa djeca... sretno Elena 85!

----------


## Inesz

kad se dogode ovako tužni završetci silno željenih trudnoća, uvijek se pitamo ZAŠTO se to dogodilo?!
evo kod Elene 85,  phd nalaz nije dao mogući odgovor na pitanje zašto je došlo do gubitka višestruke  trudnoće u 25. tjednu.
međutim, doktori na sv Duhu su diskretno naznačili problem-troplodna trudnoća je ono što jako često završava kao spontani, ili kao prijevremeni porod. troplodna trudnoća strahovito je velik rizik za majku i za bebe.

i koliko god mi je teško radi Elene ovo napisati, ipak ću napisati ono što je i doktorima i mnogima od nas ovdje jasno:

odgovor na vječno pitanje ZAŠTO se je to dogodilo, ovdje leži u činjenici

da je *mladoj, zdravoj ženi* čiji* partner je isto tako mlad sa relativno blagim poremećajem* spermiograma, napravljen transfer 3 embrija i da se iz toga razvila troplodna trudnoća. troplodna trudnoća je završila onako kako se to na žalost vrlo često događa.



nadam se, iskreno se nadam, da ovakvih tragedija više neće biti...

----------


## Elena 85

Inesz slazem se u svemu sto si napisala,nazalost trebalo mi je gorko iskustvo da shvatim da nikad vise nebi pristala na vracanje  ni dvije a kamoli tri js.

----------


## Elena 85

...jer jednostavno puno je lakse podnijeti i par negativnih beta nego gledati svoju djecu kako umiru ,a nisu imali ni pravu priliku zivjeti... :Crying or Very sad: a nisu oni jadni krivi za to...a ti im ne mozes pomoci,to ubija covijeka!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Elena stvarno je tužno to čitati a kamoli proživljavati :Love: 
I zato cure informirajte se prije samog ulaska u postupak, i ja sam nekad razmišljala kako su višeplodne trudnoće romantične i lijepe dok nisam pročitala ovakve slučajeve na forumu, sad mi prvo padne napamet ajme valjda će sve završiti dobro.

----------


## Inesz

> Inesz slazem se u svemu sto si napisala,nazalost trebalo mi je gorko iskustvo da shvatim da nikad vise nebi pristala na vracanje  ni dvije a kamoli tri js.


Elena, nemoj sebi predbacivati. Ti nisi odgovorna,  na tebi ne leži nikakva odgovornost. Ti si pacijentica, a ne liječnik.
Liječnik zna koliko je rizično naprviti transfer kakvog je kod tebe napravio. To je njegova odgovornost.

----------


## frka

Elena, molim te nemoj tako razmišljati - nisi ti odgovorna ni za što! znam da nema riječi kojima bi te mogli utješiti u vašoj tragediji, ali vjeruj nam da kod tebe nema mjesta za osjećaj grižnje savjesti - niti si kriva niti odgovorna za to što vam se dogodilo! 

i meni su s 27g. vratili 3 embrija (a problem je inače samo mehanički - imala sam gadnu operaciju i kao posljedicu nemam jajovode, MM-ov spermiogram je odličan) i trudnoća je počela kao blizanačka. jedan se plod nije razvio i na kraju se rodila moja curka, ali je trudnoća bila jako teška i komplicirana - strogo sam ležala od 23.tt, 3 puta u bolnici, na tokolizi do 34.tt, imala sam strašne bolove, nerazjašnjen pad krvne slike, trudove, otvorila se i svaštanešto... da je kojim slučajem trudnoća bila dvoplodna ili troplodna, 99% sam sigurna da ne bi izdurali ni blizu termina i uopće ne želim razmišljati o mogućim scenarijima. često razmišljam o tome kako su dr-i mogli biti tako neodgovorni i nije mi jasno... a ja sam, baš kao i ti, bila na početku svog MPO puta i nisam znala niti približno dovoljno informacija da bi se usprotivila toj praksi. nisi ti ni za što kriva! drži se...

----------


## Elena 85

Znam cure moje ali jednostavno imam osjecaj da me moje tjelo izdalo,pa ima zene koje to iznesu ,koje su i puno starije pa uspiju,ni u najgorim snovima nisam mogla zamisliti da ce tako zavrsiti,stvarno sam optimist ali to mi se i obilo od glavu,znam da sad vise nema smisla razmisljati sta bi bilo kad bi bilo...ali mozak uporno trazi odgovore :gaah:

----------


## amyx

> TSH mi se sredio, čak je bio i malo niži - ne znam je li to problem.



Koliko ti je bio ili je trenutno TSH ?

----------


## Inesz

Elena,
nije tvoje tijelo izdalo. Ni tvoje tijelo, ni tijelo niti jedne druge žene nije napravljeno tako da bi nosilo tri bebe... Troplodna trudnoća kod žena sa spontanim začećem je ekstremno rijetka... šanse za to su približno 1:8000 ili 1: 10 000. 
Nisi kriva, ni odgovorna.

----------


## tetadoktor

potpisujem Inesz!!!

----------


## Vrci

> Koliko ti je bio ili je trenutno TSH ?


U postupku je bio 0.65, mjesec dana kasnije malo nizi od referentne vrijednosti. Al endokrinolog kaze da ostanem na terapiji kao i dosad,zbog buducih postupaka

----------


## amyx

Meni je prilikom odlaska na FET bio 0,9 a sad u trudnoći mi je 0,46 i dr je jako zadovoljan. Kaže da je to za trudnoću bolje nego da je visoko

----------


## Vrci

Da, zato mi je endic ostavio terapiju istom. Jer cim mi malo smanji,tsh ode dosta gore. 
A citala sam da hoce to s hashimotom

----------


## željkica

Vrci, kako si?

----------


## J&D

Curke jel mislite da postoji mozda neko "pravilo" da su djeca u potpomognutoj oplodnji cesca muska ili zenska! Znate ono kako su kao dosli do zakljucka da ukoliko u neko odredeno vrijeme imas spolne odnose mozes kao "birati spol" a posto je u ivf-u sve isprogramirano mozda ima i tu nekih statistika.... Moje tri frendice imaju sve curke!

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da to nema veze.
Ja sam jednom čitala da brži spermići daju mislim dečke, izdržljiviji cure, mislim takva kombinacija (inače kod oplodnje). A sad, o embrijima ovisi kako će se primiti.

----------


## anabanana

ja iz MPO u 90% (koje ja znam) znam za curice..valjda smo žilavije..stvarno, sad kad razmisljam o tome........samo par dečkića ostalo sve princeze!

----------


## Vrci

Ja znam za mpo dečkića, za dvoje trojke (dvije cure i dečko), i za jedne četvorke, ali njima ne znam spol.

----------


## Vrci

E znam i za jedne blizance (cura i dečko)

----------


## J&D

Pa da ja se sjetila...dosadno mi malo! Ma mislim nije da je bitno samo nek dode  :Smile:  ali cisto neka statistika!

----------


## frka

> Curke jel mislite da postoji mozdaneko "pravilo" da su djeca u potpomognutoj oplodnji cesca muska ilizenska! Znate ono kako su kao dosli do zakljucka da ukoliko u neko odredenovrijeme imas spolne odnose mozes kao "birati spol" a posto je u ivf-usve isprogramirano mozda ima i tu nekih statistika.... Moje tri frendice imajusve curke!


kao prvo - ovakva se pitanja NE postavljaju na ovoj temi. ova je tema informativnog karaktera te je rezervirana za dijeljenje INFORMACIJA o radu i postupcima u privatnim klinikama i u principu je zabranjeno chatanje i sl. za to imate pp i temu Odbrojavanje nakojoj možete pratiti kako teče čiji postupak, kako se tko osjeća itd. 

a kao drugo - baš se o tome, J&D, raspravljalo na temi MPO trudnoća nakonsvega pa pogledaj što se pisalo http://forum.roda.hr/threads/68003-M...42#post2251242

----------


## J&D

Zao mi je ! Ja sam mislila da bi ovdje pripadalo

----------


## Vrci

Evo za info (ako netko ne čita druge teme), rekao L da pustim da mi se tijelo jedan ciklus odmori, onda možemo na fet.
Budući da inače ne dobivam mengu sama od sebe, rekao je da si ju izazovem duphastonom kao i inače. Javljam mu se idući 1dc.

Ali ja ću napraviti još kontrolu štitnjače, ako ona nije idealna, još pauziramo dok se ne sredi

----------


## vatra86

*bubi* super vijesti!!!  :Very Happy:  i ja navijam i drzim fige!!!

----------


## vatra86

ok! super! postavila post na krivoj temi... bravo ja!!!  :Laughing: 
ali nema veze cure i vama saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sto prije uspijete!!!

----------


## nina3009

Curke bok,

Dr.Luči je mom mužu dao da pije klomifen 20 dana.... jel koja od vas imala sličnih iskustava tj. vaši mužvi?

----------


## snupi

Elena   žao mi je zbog situacije koju si imala , vjerujem da ti je grozno . Znam da je ružno pitanje,  koji je razlog zašto su otišle sve 3 mrvice?

----------


## J&D

> Curke bok,
> 
> Dr.Luči je mom mužu dao da pije klomifen 20 dana.... jel koja od vas imala sličnih iskustava tj. vaši mužvi?


Uh bar da je mom dao decapeptyl da si bode u ruku!  :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

nina, to sam negdje citala, mozda na azo temi? probaj tamo pitati

----------


## Vrci

Meni je spominjao da se klomifen daje muškarcima za poboljšanje spermiograma. Ali kaže da se s time mora biti oprezan, jer do određene doze poboljšava spermio, pa kad dođe do tog vrha, opet djeluje na loš način

----------


## BigBlue

> Curke bok,
> Dr.Luči je mom mužu dao da pije klomifen 20 dana.... jel koja od vas imala sličnih iskustava tj. vaši mužvi?


Klomifen se daje muškarcima kod oligospermije jer djeluje na dva načina - okreće funkcionalnu supresiju na centralnoj hipotalamus-hipofiza osovini, te povećava udio slobodnog testosterona. Rezultat liječenja može biti povećanje broja spermatozoida (negdje sam imala studiju na engleskom s konkretnim rezultatima i ako te zanima pošalji mi pp, pa ću potražiti).

U nekoliko sam studija čitala o bitnosti praćenja PSA markera kod testosteronske terapije (iako clomifen nije testosteron, uzrokuje povećanje testosterona), pa možda da pitate Lučija za detalje.

----------


## nina3009

> Meni je spominjao da se klomifen daje muškarcima za poboljšanje spermiograma. Ali kaže da se s time mora biti oprezan, jer do određene doze poboljšava spermio, pa kad dođe do tog vrha, opet djeluje na loš način


Sad me je malo strah, jer mu je do 20 dana, to mi se čini malo previše....

----------


## Vrci

Nemoj da te bude strah, zna dr što radi  :Smile: 
Meni je to objašnjavao jer je pričao zašto mi je dao 3 klomifena dnevno, i kako se može dogoditi da to bude previše. I onda je došao do klomifena kod muškaraca. Inače ne bih ni ja ništa o tome znala

Meni se 20 dana ne čini puno (budući da se zna da spermatogeneza traje koliko, oko 70 dana...)

----------


## nina3009

I ja pretpostavljam da zna kaj radi  :Smile:  ali hvala na razuvjeravanju, trebalo mi je  :Smile: 
Nadam se da će rezultati pokazati svoje...

----------


## Elena 85

> Elena   žao mi je zbog situacije koju si imala , vjerujem da ti je grozno . Znam da je ružno pitanje,  koji je razlog zašto su otišle sve 3 mrvice?


Snupi ne znam,svi su nalazi poslje bili uredu,jednostavno je cervix popustio,nije mogao podnijeti opterecenje i tezinu,trebala sam od prvog dana trudnoce zalec ali nisam jer su mi svi govorili da je sve super,ali to je jedini nacin da se iznesu viseplodne trudnoce ,ocito..

----------


## snupi

Hvala  na odgovoru, nemoj se osjecati krivom za to što se dogodilo. znam ljude koji su isto tako iz prvog ivf ostali trudni i primile se sve 3  da bi prvom uvzu joj rekli da njeno tijelo  ne bi podnjelo 3 ploda,nakon toga je rađena fetoredukcija-  mpo je na napravljen u Petrovoj kod Vrčića, a korekcije su radili kod Tomaškovića u Postojni, jer po Milinovićem zakonom je to bilo zabranjeno(fetoredukcija). Hvala bogu da je sve ok i rođeni su curica i dečko. A što se tebe drži se ,  vjerujem da bude sve ok i da ponovno budes  trudna  :Smile: .

----------


## Elena 85

:Kiss:

----------


## Loly

> Curke bok,
> 
> Dr.Luči je mom mužu dao da pije klomifen 20 dana.... jel koja od vas imala sličnih iskustava tj. vaši mužvi?


Draga mm je dr. Č sa VV dao da pije klomifene dva miseca, tako da nemaš razloga za brigu.
Nama je dg azoospermija

----------


## nina3009

> Draga mm je dr. Č sa VV dao da pije klomifene dva miseca, tako da nemaš razloga za brigu.
> Nama je dg azoospermija


U 11. mjesecu imamo spermiogram ponovo, nadam se da će se vidjeti rezultati  :Smile:  U protivnom, rekao nam je da probamo sa donacijom  :Sad:

----------


## 2hope

Pozdrav svima  :Very Happy: ..odavno me nije bilo na forumu. Dvogodišnja stanka je iza nas, i evo odlučili se ovaj puta za IVF centar.

----------


## Elena 85

dobro nam  dosla 2hope,kad startate? :Klap:

----------


## 2hope

Uskoro, očekujem prvi dan ciklusu slijedećih 3-5 dana

----------


## J&D

Bravo 2hope idete kod dr L. I mi smo kod njega.... Cekamo betu 31

----------


## 2hope

Da idemo kod dr.L., pacijentica sam njegova od 2005, s jednim pokušajem u Mb.
J&D samo strpljivo do 31  :Very Happy:

----------


## J&D

Ma bravo dr... Je super bit ce sve uredu.. Drzim vam fige od srca

----------


## 2hope

Hvala i ja (svima) vama

----------


## tetadoktor

cure koje ste bile u postupcima po novom zakonu i imale embrije za zamrznuti, da li ste potpisivale kakvu potvrdu i sto je u njoj pisalo ako da? i da li su vase muske polovice sto same potpisivale



i molim vas da napisete u kojoj ste poliklinici tako da cure koje idu u postupke u privatne poliklinike imaju cjeloviti info!!!

hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Moe

> cure koje ste bile u postupcima po novom zakonu i imale embrije za zamrznuti, da li ste potpisivale kakvu potvrdu i sto je u njoj pisalo ako da? i da li su vase muske polovice sto same potpisivale


Da dobili smo obrasce za ispuniti, označiti što (ne)želimo (zamrzavanje embrija, j.s...), i na kraju se oboje potpisali.
Mislim da je on sam potpisivao da izjavu da je "uzorak" njegov. Il tako nešto. Nemoj me držati za riječ.

----------


## željkica

Morala sam potpisat da pristajem i tako to al za zamrznute nisam ništa!

----------


## inesica_85

Pozdrav svim hrabrim curama!!! Evo da se i ja priključim ja sam imala ET u četvrtak, vratili su mi dvije blastociste i sad čekam rezultate... 07.11.je dan D... Radila sam MPO kod Prof Podobnika  :Smile: ...

----------


## Vrci

U IVF Centru za zamrzavanje nisam nista potpisivala. Mislim da dr automatski smrzava ako ima sto,tako da cure koje to mozda ne zele trebaju to unaprijed reci.

----------


## 2hope

Ja sam danas krenula sa supresijom....uskoro će i pikanje.

----------


## J&D

2hope to je tema za odbrojavanje... Pridruzi nam se tamo!

----------


## Darkica

Drage moje forumašice!
Zamolila bih neku od Vas, koja je pacijentica dr Lučingera, da mi u pp napiše, ako zna, kako mu se sada kreću cijene za punu stimulaciju i polustimulaciju te koliko dođe onaj prvi pregled...a možete štogod i o zamrzavanju...Mi smo našu proljetnu vilu dobili prije ovoga,najnovijega zakona...a sada idemo po drugu bebicu :Smile: 
Unaprijed Vam zahvaljujem :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Cjenik mu se mislim nije mijenjao, ovo je stanje od zadnji puta kada sam plaćala...znači zadnjih par mj - ovo je s cjenika na zidu u čekaonici

1. Izvantjelesna oplodnja s punom hormonskom stimulacijom - 9.375,00 kn
2. Izvantjelesna oplodnja s blagom stimulacijom - 6.250,00 kn
3. Izvantjelesna oplodnja u prirodnom ciklusu - 5.000,00 kn
4. Izvanuterina inseminacija - 2.500,00 kn
5. Konzultacije - 500,00 kn
6. Konzultacije s pregledom - 900,00 kn
7. Pregled - 500,00 kn
8. Spermiogram - 500,00

----------


## Inesz

vau...
spermiogram 500 kn?
konzultacije 500 kn?

----------


## Bluebella

> Cjenik mu se mislim nije mijenjao, ovo je stanje od zadnji puta kada sam plaćala...znači zadnjih par mj - ovo je s cjenika na zidu u čekaonici
> 
> 1. Izvantjelesna oplodnja s punom hormonskom stimulacijom - 9.375,00 kn
> 2. Izvantjelesna oplodnja s blagom stimulacijom - 6.250,00 kn
> 3. Izvantjelesna oplodnja u prirodnom ciklusu - 5.000,00 kn
> 4. Izvanuterina inseminacija - 2.500,00 kn
> 5. Konzultacije - 500,00 kn
> 6. Konzultacije s pregledom - 900,00 kn
> 7. Pregled - 500,00 kn
> 8. Spermiogram - 500,00






> vau...
> spermiogram 500 kn?
> konzultacije 500 kn?


punkcija s anestezijom ... neprocjenjivo!

----------


## matahari

> punkcija s anestezijom ... neprocjenjivo!


Auch!!!  :Laughing: 

.../2013?  :Klap:

----------


## maca papucarica

> vau...
> spermiogram 500 kn?
> konzultacije 500 kn?


Bome...




> Cjenik mu se mislim nije mijenjao, ovo je stanje od zadnji puta kada sam plaćala...znači zadnjih par mj - ovo je s cjenika na zidu u čekaonici
> 
> 1. Izvantjelesna oplodnja s punom hormonskom stimulacijom - 9.375,00 kn
> 2. Izvantjelesna oplodnja s blagom stimulacijom - 6.250,00 kn
> 3. Izvantjelesna oplodnja u prirodnom ciklusu - 5.000,00 kn
> 4. *Izvanuterina* inseminacija - 2.500,00 kn
> 5. Konzultacije - 500,00 kn
> 6. Konzultacije s pregledom - 900,00 kn
> 7. Pregled - 500,00 kn
> 8. Spermiogram - 500,00


Nije izvanuterina nego *intrauterina* inseminacija. Izvanuterina bi bila intratubarna ali bi onda vjerojatno tako i pisalo... Ili grijesim?

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam prepisivala nakon što sam s mobitelom slikala. Ne znam da li sam fulala riječ u prepisivanju, ili oni imaju grešku  :Laughing: . Neka provjeri iduća cura koja bude išla

----------


## J&D

Ja u nedjelju idem slusati srceko pa mogu pohledati curke

----------


## Darkica

Kada smo mi bili,s-gram je bio 300,00 kn,kao i prvi pregled. Znači, cijene su išle gore. Sutra mu se planiram javiti....naša je mala Lučingerica sad već 'vejika' cura,pa se spremamo po drugu buhtlicu :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Nama je sve manje od toga naplatio! Osim ivf-a! Drugo je sve manje kostalo

----------


## Vrci

Nama je konzultacije s uzv naplatio 500 kn. I meni je još naknadno pregled naplatio 500 kn.

UZV između 2 postupka (da vidi jel će menga ili da uzmem duphiće) nije mi naplatio

----------


## Inesz

Poskupilo... reklo bi se. 
Spermiogram 500 kn? 
Mašala...
Mi smo prije 16 mjeseci platili u jednoj priv. klinici 200 kn.

Konzultacije s pregledom 900 kn? U Mariboru, u srpnju prošle godine kod prof. V. konzultacije i pregled 50 eura, dakle ovo je skoro 3 puta skuplje.

Ali na žalost, općenito su cijene mnogih privatih ginekolog jako, jako visoke...  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Ali stvarno ne znam da je nekoj curi naplatio tih 900 kn, uvijek to bude 500

----------


## željkica

Večer Vrci,kako si,kakvi su ti planovi za dalje?

----------


## J&D

Meni je iskreno naplatio 300 a i spermiogram 300

----------


## strategija

Možda je pitanje malo delikatno ali dali dobijete račun nakon pregleda, konzultacija ili za spermiogram kod dr L?

----------


## Moe

> Možda je pitanje malo delikatno ali dali dobijete račun nakon pregleda, konzultacija ili za spermiogram kod dr L?


Bila sam na konzultacijama i usput je obavio UZV pregled "da vidi situaciju". Ne sjećam se točno koliko je naplaćeno, mislim 450 kn (negdje početkom 2011.), račun nismo dobili.

----------


## J&D

Mi smo dobili za ivf i za pregled.... E sad za spermiogram se vise ne sjecam....bili smo i u komi tako da nije ni cudo! Zasto pitas?

----------


## strategija

Ma malo mi čudno što unatoč izvješenom cjeniku svakoj pacijentici drugačije (manje) naplati. Palo mi je na pamet da te "sitne" iznose ne prijavljuje. Ispričavam se ako sam u krivu!

----------


## Any

I ja sam kod Lucija i za sve sam dobila racun, i sve je bilo po cjeniku... Osim prvog pregleda, koji sam ocekivala 900kn, ali je bio 500... Nikakve posebne varijacije na temu cijena, ni nista...

----------


## J&D

On uglavnom napise bar kod mene na racun pregled.... I to je to, a sas jel to 900, 500, ili 300 to valjda procjeni po utrosenom vremenu ili tako nesto.... Ja mislila da pitas zbog nekog poreza :Wink:  pa reko ako nesto znas da se i ja ogrebem!

----------


## J&D

E da i skuzila sam da ako zelis kod njega biti duze i planirate skupa da su cjene nize, a ako velis eto ja dosla na konzultacije pa cu se onda odluciti onda naplati po cjeniku....mozda grjesm, ali mi se cini kao popust za vjernost  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

> Večer Vrci,kako si,kakvi su ti planovi za dalje?


Hej, ma cekam... polako... 
Iduci tj kontrola stitnjace. Onda duphici i s mengom dogovor za fet. Valjda  :Smile: 

Kako ti?  :Smile: 

Ja sam uvijek dobila racun od Lucija, i za konz i za uzv i za postupak.

I da,naplatio mi je sve po cjeniki,samo je konz naplatio 500.
A vise mi ne naplacuje uzv izmedu postupaka. Valjda bude i dalje tako

----------


## željkica

Vrci,a ja moram neke nalaze krvi izvadit pa krećem u novi postupak!

----------


## Darkica

Samo da javim novosti. Danas sam sečula s dr Lučijem i idem k njemu 16oga! Naša mala Lučingerica treba pojačanje! Javim kako prođe!

----------


## J&D

Bravo darkice, drzim fige!

----------


## mima235

Pošto si razmišljamo da odemo privatno na ivf interesira me da li su ove cijene kod dr. L s lijekovima ili bez?

----------


## Darkica

Bez.

----------


## J&D

Mima to su cjene bez ljekova, međutim nitko ti ne može reci kolliko ljekovi kostaju, s obzirom da je individualno, i skoro svi dobiju drugaciju terapiju, nasi ljekovi su cca. Kostali 6000 kn ako sam se sada dobro sracunala

----------


## Any

*J&D* ajme tako puno su vas dosli ljekovi? Mi smo jucer u autu racunali i dosli su nas cca 3000... Samo sto smo mi imali i masu benzina  :Sad:  tako da smo na istom ja i ti...

----------


## Darkica

Zavisi koji lijekovi i koliko...mene su uprvom postupku došli puno više nego u trećem...ali u prvom sam imala sprej S i sve same Gonale...naravno,štopericu i nakon transfera opet Brevactid...u zadnjem sam imala par Gonala i klomiće...Tako da ovisi koliko ti lijekova treba i koji su to lijekovi...
A benzina će uvijek biti ako nemaš MPO kliniku blizu...Mi u ZG kod dr L...a živimo u Rijeci...ja idem busom, osim na punkciju i transfer (tada ide i mm i idemo autom)

----------


## mima235

Ja ne bi imala benzin jer živim blizu :Smile: ) 
Hvala Vam na odgovoru, znači za punu stimulaciju mogu računati 15000kn, ako ispadne manje super.

----------


## Any

*darkica* ja sam iz Istre i isto kod L-a, kupila sam vinjetu za slo pa sam tako usparala na cestarinama, a bus tamo i nazad me dodje skoro isto kao benzin... A satnica mi nikada nije odgovarala... Ah... Ali ok, bar sam s autom bila komotnija malo, a i usparala sam nase skupe cestarine... Isto sam imala s-sprej i gonale, sa bervacidom (stoperica i tri boostera) plus jedan decaptyl sada nakon transfera...

----------


## J&D

Uh vi ste dobre, ja sam dobila sad cu lagati ali, cca. 35 gonala i 18 decapeptyla, stopericu, 3 boostera i opet decapeptyl!

----------


## Darkica

Meni je max. bilo 16 ili 18 Gonala...ne sjećam se točno :Undecided:

----------


## 2hope

I kod mene dosta lijekova; 24 gonala, sprej, štoperica, 3 boostera, decapeptyl......ali u usporedbi s prošlim postupkom (Mb) 36 gonala, cca 25 decapeptyla ovo je još dobro

----------


## Moe

Uz vrhunske dr. Dmitrović i dr. Baumana Betaplusu se pridružuje i dr. Radončić:
link
Lijepo! Čestitke!

----------


## mare41

Moe, baš si me razveselila, tamo nam je lijepo i ugodno,a velika je stavka parking, ovo oko Ilice je koma za parkirat se

----------


## Moe

> Moe, baš si me razveselila, tamo nam je lijepo i ugodno,a velika je stavka parking, ovo oko Ilice je koma za parkirat se


Nisam bila konkretno u Viliju, ali sve klinike MPO (i državne i privatne) imaju cirkus s parkingom i prometom, zar ne? Onda nek ostaneš malo duže ističe parking jer je npr 2. zona.. Samo se stvara nepotrebna nervoza.
Osim Betaplusa gdje se parkiraš pred vratima. Proglasite me gotovankom i razmaženom, al eto - meni je to važno. Naročito nakon punkcije i transfera. 
A meni je k tome i najbliža MPO klinika tako da -  mogu i pješke  :Smile: 
I dobro si napisala - tamo je baš lijepo i ugodno  :Smile:  Sad mi pomalo i nedostaju između pregleda  :Laughing:

----------


## Ana29

Potpisujem Moe od slova do slova i usput čestitam na "pojačanju"....

----------


## TrudyC

Jel to znači da više ne radi u Viliju? Uf..meni je ovo ful predaleko. Kad je bio u Ilici mogla sam sama na folikulometrije, ovako ne mogu...nisam vozač

----------


## mare41

trudy, radi normalno ambulante u viliju, ali samo zasad mpo u Betaplus (meni se čini da ima možda 5-10 min hoda od avenue mall, nek me neko ispravi

----------


## bubekica

*mare* nije bas 5-10 min hoda, ali bus koji vozi za goricu (268 - gl. kolodvor) staje jako blizu klinike, prolazim njime tamo svako jutro.

----------


## Moe

> trudy, radi normalno ambulante u viliju, ali samo zasad mpo u Betaplus (meni se čini da ima možda 5-10 min hoda od avenue mall, nek me neko ispravi


ima točno 1 km  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

trudy, najnormalnije dr R radi u Viliju i sve preglede i folikulometrije obavlja u Viliju. u beti plus se rade punkcije i transferi.

----------


## TrudyC

Cure, ja živim na istoku, a radim na sjeveru grada.
Da probam ići tamo trebao bi mi slobodan dan  :Sad: 

a niš ako još uvijek radi u Viliju dobro, ako ne, ne znam...

EDIT: sad sam vidjela poruku od tete - super, to mi već bolje paše

----------


## mare41

cure, sve koje putujete iz drugih gradova u Zagreb za MPO-skidam kapu! I mi smo se naputovali pa znam kako je...

----------


## bubiloo

I od mene sve pohvale cijelom Betaplus timu.......kad dođem tamo osječam se prekitički kao "doma".
Nismo tamo bili na postupku jer nam se desilo čudo koje nitko nije očekivao i ostala sam prirodno trudna u išćekivanju prvog IVF-a.
Ostala sam tamo voditi trudnoću kod dr. Baumana i više sam nego zadovoljna.
Mi isto putujemo sa skroz drugog dijela grada-živimo na zapadu ali to mi nikad nije bila otegotna okolnost....radi dobrog doktora i vrhunske usluge
putovala bih gdje god treba jer mislim da je povjerenje u doktora i dobar odnos između doktora i pacijenta temelj svega!

----------


## Ginger

> cure, sve koje putujete iz drugih gradova u Zagreb za MPO-skidam kapu! I mi smo se naputovali pa znam kako je...


eh, draga naša trudnice  :Smile:  moja relacija je puno kraća od tvoje.... 
nekad je malo teško sve uskladiti, al da je putovanje jedini problem, bilo bi to pis of kejk....

----------


## barbi26

bok svima! mene zanima imam li pravo na recepte za ljekove ako idem privatno u postupak? 

ovo će nam biti prvi postupak nakon 4g pauze

----------


## J&D

Nazalost nemas barbi! Koliko ja znam jedino utrogestan se moze dobiti, ali to je ndznatna cifra!

----------


## barbi26

dobro i to je nešto, a klomifen? s obzirom da mi ne treba jaka stimulacija, možda uspijemo s klomifenom i par gonala...

----------


## J&D

E sad to ti je sve upitno... Kod kojeg bi doktora isla i sta zelite postici, a i doktor! Tesko je reci jel bi to tebi bilo dosta... I godine su bitne... A cak ti je najspecificniji izbor klinika, neke imaju praksu jake stimulacije, a neki ne!

----------


## Inesz

barbi, vjerujem da klomifen možeš dobiti na recept. zavisi od ginekologa do ginekologa, neki spremno prepišu lijek kojeg preporuča privatnik, a neki ginekolozi znaju zezati oko toga.

----------


## barbi26

OK. Hvala cure puno! moj soc gin je inače super nisam do sad imala nikakvih problema oko bilo čega što sam tražila na preporuku privatnika... Inače zadnji put (prije 4.g.) je meni B. na SV. duhu napisao protokol za gonale ( idao termin za 4 mj za postupak) na temelju kojih sam dobila recept, i otišla privatno na postupak - taj put sam ja malo "zeznula" državu  :Cool: ! doduše kasnije sam potrošila još hrpu Fragmina koje sam kupovala, pa sam poslala prikupljene rčn u HZZO za povrat novca, ali mi nikad nisu ništa odgovorili... morala bih baš potražiti te papire i ganjat ih malo, možda mi vrate kaj.

kaj se tiče stimulacije, u pregovoru sam s doktorom... ovisi o tijeku situacije, broju antralnih, reakcij na klomid...

----------


## bebolinko

> cure, sve koje putujete iz drugih gradova u Zagreb za MPO-skidam kapu! I mi smo se naputovali pa znam kako je...


ja iz druge drzave  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam na Lučijev recept od socijalne ginićke dobila utriće i estrofem. Nisam se sjetila pitati da li mogu i klomifen, jer sam njega dobila od cura s foruma  :Smile: 
Samo sam došla tamo, bez naručivanja, rekla da trebam tablete. Ona je upisala što treba i dalje sam samo telefonski zvala za novu kutiju

----------


## J&D

Je i meni je luci rekao odmah za utrice! A za druge ljekove koje sam ja primala, nista 0 bodova .... Vrci kako vi napredujete

----------


## Vrci

Nikako  :Laughing: 

Čekam FET, dogovaram se sama sa sobom kad bude to. Valjda idući mjesec

----------


## J&D

Super draga...jesu vam po dvije smrzavali ili? Ti si i neke nalaze jos radila ako se ne varam! Jel to sve uredu

----------


## Darkica

Mi krećemo po pojačanje ovih dana...Danas bila kod dr L i sve dogovorila...sve poprotokolu - javiti mu se 1dc,kontrola3dc...itd...

----------


## Vrci

Imam samo 2 smrznuta,za jedan postupak.
Kontrolirala sam tsh,sve je ok. Ako ovo ne uspije (a ovaj puta se stvarno ne nadam),onda trazim daljnje nalaze

----------


## J&D

Pa sta dr kaze dali bi on jos sta radio? Do cega je sta on kaze

----------


## Vrci

On nista ne kaze. Mene zanima dal je sve ok (imunoloske pretrage). Al vidjet cemo

Sretna sam sto mi eventualna iduca stimulacija daje opet dosta embrija za smrzavanje, pa barem ne moram stalno sve prolaziti

Al ne da mi se vise o tome misliti, bezveze me iscrpljuje. Dan za danom,pa kako bude

----------


## J&D

Ma biti ce sve uredu... Stvar sudbine dobrog embrija, imuniteta...i kad se sve poklopi beta do krova

----------


## barbi26

curke, malo su me zbunili danas u ljekarni; došla sam pitati za klomifen, a farmaceutkinja kaže da ne ide više na recept jer nema belupovog, nego samo u prodaji neki iz uvoza... mislim ako se ne proizvodi onaj što može preko hzzo-a zar nije zakonom određeno da se daje na recept zamjenski, tj onaj kojeg ima, s obzirom da je sastav lijeka isti

inače sam bila kod soc gin radila kontrolne briseve, pa usput i pitala... rekao je da nema problema, dobijem recept za klomid

----------


## maca papucarica

> curke, malo su me zbunili danas u ljekarni; došla sam pitati za klomifen, a farmaceutkinja kaže da ne ide više na recept jer nema belupovog, nego samo u prodaji neki iz uvoza... mislim ako se ne proizvodi onaj što može preko hzzo-a zar nije zakonom određeno da se daje na recept zamjenski, tj onaj kojeg ima, s obzirom da je sastav lijeka isti
> 
> inače sam bila kod soc gin radila kontrolne briseve, pa usput i pitala... rekao je da nema problema, dobijem recept za klomid


Farmaceut ti je krivo rekao. Klomifen je na osnovnoj listi i na plavi recept mozes dobiti bilo koji zamjenski, bio on grcki, njemacki, talijanski...

----------


## Darkica

Samo da javim da sam sutra kod dr L. 3dc...i krećemo!  :Smile:

----------


## luci07

Sretno, *Darkica!* :fige:

----------


## 2hope

*Darkica*  sretno  :Klap:

----------


## barbi26

evi i mene,od sutra (3.dc) počinjem s terapijom, nadam se chlomidom...

----------


## Darkica

Jučer smo krenuli. Jučer sam popila 3x Klomifen i 3x2 Estrofem. Od danas pa do ponedjeljka, kada idem opet u ZG, trebam piti 2 Klomifena dnevno i 3x2 Estrofema. Vidjet ćemo što će reći u ponedjeljak.Ne znam jesam li spomenula u nekom od ranijih postova, ali idemo u polustimulaciju.

----------


## 2hope

*Darkice* pratim te  :Grin: , i ja planiram polustimulirani u veljači/ožujku u IVF centru, do sad probala dugi ( Mb) i kratki protokol (VV, IVF centar), pa eto došao i polustimulirani na red  :Wink: 
Šalu na stranu, ali s obzirom da u zadnja sva postupka u kojima je bilo 7 i 11 stanica, imam transfere 3 dan i nemamo smrzlića, možda su polustimulirani 'my cup of tea'

----------


## J&D

Any, bubimitka kakvo je kod vas stanje

----------


## barbi26

ja imam sličan protokol kao i Darkica danas 3 klomifena, pa nadalje po dva, a estrofem 2*2 na dan (od 2mg). Antralnih ima, ne baš strašno puno, desno 5 lijevo 7-8. 
sve sam "posudila" u ljekarni dok im ne donesem recepte.

----------


## spodoba

@cure koje su imale transfer pet dan i dobivale bostere - po kojoj shemi ste dobivale bustere, da li na dan punkcije i dva dana nakon transfera..ili kako?
hvala

----------


## Darkica

Meni je transfer svaki put bio dva dana nakon punkcije...

----------


## Gabi25

Spodoba mislim da uvijek ide 5dpo i 10dpo ako dobro racunam. 
Znaci ako vraća blastice na dan transfera i onda 5dpt

----------


## Gabi25

Pod dpo mislim na dane nakon punkcije

----------


## spodoba

Hvala gabi. Jesil dobivala samo brevactid ili i decapeptyl?

Znam kad vraca 2.dan da onda na dan punkcije ide brevactid, dan nakon trasfera ako se ne varam decapeptyl, a dva ili tri dana nakon toga brevactid. I onda na kraju tj osam dana od transfera zadnji brevactid..
Stoga razmisljam kakvu shemu ako ide na blastice..

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam  kod blastica 5dnt dobila booster. Ostale mi nije davao zbog prijetnje hipera pa ne znam kako idu ostali

Za 3dnevni trasfer sam dobila booster 2dnt, 3dnt decapeptyl, i 7 dnt booster

----------


## Darkica

Danas 1 Klomifen + 2 Gonala...tako i sutra, pau srijedu opet k dr L. Kaže da je sve u najboljem redu...folikulića ima...endometrij dobar...

----------


## Gabi25

> Hvala gabi. Jesil dobivala samo brevactid ili i decapeptyl?
> 
> Znam kad vraca 2.dan da onda na dan punkcije ide brevactid, dan nakon trasfera ako se ne varam decapeptyl, a dva ili tri dana nakon toga brevactid. I onda na kraju tj osam dana od transfera zadnji brevactid..
> Stoga razmisljam kakvu shemu ako ide na blastice..


Aha, zaboravila sam i taj brevactid na dan punkcije, i ja sam ga dobila ali pola. 
A dobila sam i decapeptyl, 3 dnt. Transfer je bio 3. dan

----------


## Ana29

> Aha, zaboravila sam i taj brevactid na dan punkcije, i ja sam ga dobila ali pola. 
> A dobila sam i decapeptyl, 3 dnt. Transfer je bio 3. dan



Draga moja , moram ti reći da ti je potpis divan, a ticker extra.....LJubim te

----------


## Darkica

Bila na folikulometriji...opetu petak...Sve je ok,desni jajnik jačereagira nego lijevi,ali oba su dobra kao i endometrij...Nastavljam 1 Klomifen, 2 Gonala i 3x2 Estrofema...
Do petka!

----------


## medeni

Darkice draga, tebi moram posebno poželiti uspjeh.Naše bebe su "vršnjaci" a ti ponovno u akciji.Svaka čast i sretno!

----------


## Krtica

Pozdrav svima!! Možete li mi reći kolika je cijena inseminacije kod dr. L? Iz Osijeka sam, u našoj bolnici dočekati termin je čekanje i čekanje.... Nadam se Zagrebu!!!

----------


## barbi26

ja mislim da je 2.500

----------


## J&D

Draga odi par stranica u nazad Vrci ti je ispisala cijeli njegov cjenik!

----------


## Darkica

> Darkice draga, tebi moram posebno poželiti uspjeh.Naše bebe su "vršnjaci" a ti ponovno u akciji.Svaka čast i sretno!


Hvala! Nadamo se skorašnjem pojačanju!  :Smile:

----------


## 2hope

Sretno *Darkice*

----------


## Elena 85

Drage moje pomagajte u velikoj sam dilemi,sutra ili u nedjelju imam transfer,i nemogu se nikako odluciti dali da vratimo jednu ili dvije js.,ako vratim jednu dali je uspjesnost jako mala a ako vratimo dvije opet me jako strah da se nedogodi ponovo prijevremeni porod ili slican scenari,sta biste vi na mom mjestu?

----------


## J&D

Joj elena ne znam sta bi ti rekla, sta je dr rekao?

----------


## strategija

Uh Elena nakon svega što si prošla vjerujem da ti odluka neće biti ni malo lagana. A jel imaš koji smrzlić?

----------


## Elena 85

A nezna ni on ,probao bi sa dva ,jer je sa jednim sansa puno manja,ali da mi odlucimo ,a nisam pametna sta da radim,nemano smrzlica ,dobila sam samo 3js

----------


## Moe

Draga Elena 85. Teške su to odluke. 
Ja nisam imala iskustvo kao ti ranije (vjerujem da su rane friške, jako mi je žao što si to prošla, ne mogu ni zamisliti osjećaje!), pa sam ipak mjere opreza radi odlučila da mi vrate samo 1 embrij. 
Mišljenja sam da je višeplodna trudnoća sama po sebi rizičnija i za majku i za djecu, i sigurno se (pogotovo nakon toga što si prošla) ne bih upuštala u to. 
Mladi ste oboje, imate još puno vremena, znam da je želja za djetetom (djecom) jaka. 
Ako je embrij kvalitetan primit će se i taj jedan. 
Ima puno uspješnih trudnoća i iz FET-a ako se ne primi sada embrij - možda je i bolji postupak iz FET-a jer se tijelo malo odmori od hormona.
No, teško da ti mišljenje cura može utjecati na tebe (Vas) i odluke koje ćete donijeti, jer ti ćeš svejedno to sagledati iz nekog svog subjektivnog kuta i napraviti kako smatraš da je najbolje.

Ali - kad već pitaš "sta biste vi na mom mjestu?" - *ja bih uzela samo jedan*.

----------


## J&D

Iskreno, strasno je nezahvalna situacija...bilo bi licemjerno da kazem vrati 1 kad smo mi vracali 2 , a ja imam 27 god. Potpuno sam zdrava! I primila se jedna mrvica! E sad s obzirom sta ste prosli znam da je strah u kostima, iako cim se vi preispitujete, znaci da vjerovatno postoji i kod vas zelja od 50% da vratite 2 inace nebi pitala!! Evo ja bi vratila dvije jer ipak si i mislim kolika je sansa da se prvi put prime tri a drugi put dvije! Ali ipak mislim da ste tu najbitniji vi i vasi osjecaji! Povedi se instinktom i srcem. Drugo ne postoji u ovim nasim situacijama je nazalost razum neprijatelj

----------


## mare41

sa sadasnjim iskustvom-ja bi trazila transfer jednog embrija, a dva za fet, kad se ide na transfer dva embrija-treba biti spreman na blizanacku trudnocu!

----------


## Inesz

Elena,
na tvom mjestu ja bih se odlučila za transfer jednog embrija. 
neka preostala dva smrzne... pa možete po bracu ili seku za koju godinu  :Smile: 
puno, puno, sreće ti želim.

----------


## frka

Elena, ja bih se definitivno odlučila za transfer 1 embrija. bez razmišljanja! iskreno, nije mi jasno kako dr uopće pomišlja na išta drugo osim na SET nakon vašeg iskustva... ukoliko je embrij kvalitetan, šanse za ostvarivanje trudnoće nisu ništa manje nego kad bi ih se transferiralo više.
koliko je vremena prošlo od poroda? zar nije još uvijek rano za postupak?

----------


## Argente

> Elena, ja bih se definitivno odlučila za transfer 1 embrija. bez razmišljanja! *iskreno, nije mi jasno kako dr uopće pomišlja na išta drugo osim na SET nakon vašeg iskustva*


X, nisam htjela ovo prva napisati da ne raspirujem vatru ali da, mlada si (stigneš i po bracu i po seku), problem s implantacijom očito nemaš, a s iznošenjem višeplodne trudnoće nažalost da...Što god odlučila, želim ti puno, puno sreće!

----------


## Elena 85

proslo je tocno 5 mj.,ma i ja mislim da idemo naj pametnije na jedan,pa sta bude,dobro kazete i prosli put su mi vratili jedan dobar i dva nikakva pa su se sva tri primila,kakav sam baksuz opet bi mi se to dogodilo,a za zamrzavanje ,dali ostala dbva mora zamrznuti ili ,nesto mi je kao spominjao da necemo imati nista za zamrznuti,a sta ce biti sa preostale dvije

----------


## Mali Mimi

> X, nisam htjela ovo prva napisati da ne raspirujem vatru ali da, mlada si (stigneš i po bracu i po seku), problem s implantacijom očito nemaš, a s iznošenjem višeplodne trudnoće nažalost da...Što god odlučila, želim ti puno, puno sreće!


Slažem se s curama definitivno bih išla na SET na tvom mjestu  imajući u vidu prethodno iskustvo.

----------


## Mali Mimi

pa ja mislim ako su vitalne taj 5.dan da ih zamrzava zašto ne bi?

----------


## Inesz

Elena, kad je bila punkcija?
kako dr zna da neće biti za zamrznuti embrija?

----------


## Elena 85

> Elena, kad je bila punkcija?
> kako dr zna da neće biti za zamrznuti embrija?


punkcija je bila u jucer,pa neznam ni ja ,tako je nesto spominjao

----------


## Moe

> X, nisam htjela ovo prva napisati da ne raspirujem vatru


Otela si mi riječ iz usta.

Što više razmišljam - ja bih ovako napravila:
ako bi sutra kad se čujete bila 3 embrija - ja bih inzistirala da transfer bude 5. dan (u utorak) - po statistici bi bar jedan morao preživjeti do tog 5. dana.
Ako preživi i drugi/treći embrij - imate embrij koji će moguće postati seka ili braco.

----------


## Malina27

> punkcija je bila u jucer,pa neznam ni ja ,tako je nesto spominjao


samo da ti zaželim sreću  :Smile:  :9 bit će to sve ok

----------


## Elena 85

Cure moje  hvala vam ići ćemo sa jednim pa ćemo molit Boga da uspije.dali neka od vas ima da su vratili jednu i da je uspjelo

----------


## frka

elena draga, kako da ne - koliko je samo na forumu beba iz prirodnjaka i SET-ova! uspjeh postupka ne ovisi o broju embrija koji se transferiraju već o njihovoj kvaliteti - jedan kvalitetan je dovoljan! kako je MM rekla, očito nemaš problema s implantacijom tako da će do trudnoće sigurno doći ako embrij bude ok. ja bih napravila ovako kako Moe kaže - tražila transfer 5. dan i to samo 1 embrija. i vjerujem da bi kod vas čak i s 3js mogao biti i koji embrij za zamrzavanje....

sretno!

----------


## medeni

Elena 85, pratim pomalo, sretno!Meni vraćen 1 embrij i uspjeh...

----------


## Ginger

potpisujem Moe, i ja bih tako napravila

moja prva curka je iz prirodnjaka, 3 dnevni, 7 stanicni misek

Elena~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

> dali neka od vas ima da su vratili jednu i da je uspjelo


*Imam ja. Pogledaj potpis.*  :Zaljubljen: 

U prvom i drugom postupku sam imala samo jedan embrij za vratiti 3. dan. Prvo je bila blaga stimulacija na koju sam slabo reagirala. Drugo je bio prirodnjak. Niti jedan nije bio uspješan.

U trećem postupku sam bila u full stimulaciji, i imali smo punktiranih 7 j.s., te 6 embrija drugi dan nakon punkcije. Odmah su me obavijestili da čekamo 5. dan za transfer. Tu me brinulo hoće li uopće biti transfera, ali me ohrabrilo kada sam pročitala statistike da 50-60% embrija preživi od trećeg do petog dana razvoja van maternice. A šanse za implantaciju su nešto veće kada je transfer 5. dan. Tako kažu statistike i istraživanja. Samo najbolji embriji prežive. I točno tako je i bilo kod mene - ušla sam u statističke okvire.

Kad sam došla 5. dan 2 embrija su bila odlična a jedan je bio li-la, upitan... Prije transfera smo imali "konzultacije" doktorica, biologica, suprug i ja. Biologica je predložila da se vrate oba odlična. No kako je mene strah višeplodne trudnoće (što samih rizika u trudnoći za mene i bebe, tako i kasnije suživota, brige i odgoja) izrazila sam svoje negodovanje, u čemu me doktorica podržala - da treba biti onako kako mi želimo. MM je bio neutralan. Htio je oba ali nije htio reći naglas nego je meni prepustio odluku.
Napravili smo transfer najkvalitetnijeg embrija (blastociste), i 10 dana nakon toga sam i službeno bila trudna. 
Indirektno mi je naknadno doktorica rekla da bi se sigurno primio i drugi embrij da smo ga vratili, jer su bili jako kvalitetni, i moje tijelo je očigledno bilo spremno.
Osim transferiranog embrija imamo 2 smrzlića - jedan zamrznut 5. dan (onaj koji je skoro postao brat ili seka blizanac mojoj bebi koju nosim...  :Smile: ) a drugi je ostavljen da se "izjasni" do 6. dana, kada se i on izborio i zamrznut je posebno.
Tako da sad imamo 2 posebno zamrznuta embrijića  :Smile: 

U slučaju da imam 39+ godina, 10ak neuspješnih postupaka iza sebe, vjerojatno bih bila u dilemama kakvim si ti sada.. no mislim da obzirom na godine i prethodnu situaciju stvarno nema razloga da odabereš 2 embrija. Ali eto odluka je u konačnici tvoja.

Svakako ti preporučam da dobro preispitaš vlastite stavove, strahove i uvjerenja (naravno u dogovoru s dragim), i da postupiš onako kako sama misliš da je najbolje. U trenutku kad se čuješ/vidiš s doktorom moraš imati čvrst stav oko toga što želiš. 
Ti ćeš danas/sutra (vjerujem za 15 dana  :Yes: ) biti trudna, i prolaziti dobre i manje dobre trenutke trudnoće, strepiti, čuvati se, moliti. I na kraju roditi i odgajati dijete/djecu  :Smile: 
Neće doktor.

----------


## Elena 85

Moe prekrasno si ovo napisala hvala ti, i vama cure,odlučili smo se da vratimo jedan. Ako je tijelo spremno primit će se ,bilo bi preteško u tolikom strahu biti cjelu trudnoću,i  razmišljati sve najgore...a nemožes se isključiti poslje takvog bolnog iskustva...

----------


## mare41

elena, draga, sretno!
i sejlica je trudna iz jednog embrija
moe, lijepo obrazlozeno!
zelim dodat i za druge-ako vracate dva dobra embrija, pa i ako ste stariji, dobri embriji ne znaju koliko vam je godina, vratite dva samo ako ste spremni na blizanacku trudnocu, nemojte tad mislit-ma nece se valjda primit oba, pa sanse su male, nego udjite u to da se hoce primit oba i budite na to spremni, a ako niste-nemojte se kockati sa statistikama i vratite jedan!

----------


## Inesz

imam 42 godine, i da idem ponovo u postupak inzistirala bih na transferu 1 embrija, bez obzira na to koliko su šanse male za blizanačku trudnoću. (ma i za trudnoću općenito u ovim godinama)

cure, nemojte misliti da se neće dogoditi događaj koji ima malu vjerojatnost da se dogodi. sve je moguće, ali doslovno sve je moguće...

----------


## Inesz

> Cure moje  hvala vam ići ćemo sa jednim pa ćemo molit Boga da uspije.dali neka od vas ima da su vratili jednu i da je uspjelo


imam ja-pogledaj potpis. i to sve u mojoj 41. godini

----------


## milasova8

Elena,sretno!!

----------


## tetadoktor

elena, pametna odluka!!!

sretno od  :Heart:

----------


## BigBlue

> Što više razmišljam - ja bih ovako napravila:
> ako bi sutra kad se čujete bila 3 embrija - *ja bih inzistirala da transfer bude 5. dan (u utorak)* - po statistici bi bar jedan morao preživjeti do tog 5. dana.
> Ako preživi i drugi/treći embrij - imate embrij koji će moguće postati seka ili braco.


X

Od 9 oplođenih js dobili smo 4 blastice (insistiralo se na njima upravo zbog faktora teške muške neplodnosti, da vidimo koji će sami odustati), transfer 2 embrija - blizanci.
Mlada si, zdrava, nemaš problema s implantacijom i iza tebe je jedna teška, strašna priča. Želim ti da zajedno ti i tm donesete najbolju odluku za sebe i prvenstveno za tvoje zdravlje. 
Držim  :fige:  i javi nam novosti  :Kiss:

----------


## Darkica

Samo da javim novosti...danas još 1 Klomifen, 3x2 Estrofem i 2 Gonala...u 23:00 Brevactid...i punkcija u utorak :Smile: 
Jeste li što uzele prije punkcije...da vas malo otupi? Pitam, jer ja nisam nikada, pa ako se odlučim da znam što preporučate :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Elena 85

Evo da javim danas vraćena jedna pa kako bilo.Darkice ja sam samo sad na ovoj punkciji uzela brufen o boljelo je još više nego prije .
Držim fige, :Wink:

----------


## J&D

Darkice, normabel sam ja uzela od 5 mg, ali ne pomaze bas punokod punkcije meni je super poslje bilo, jer sam bol prespavala, ali obavezno pitaj dr-a jer ako nesto od njega dobivas da nebi bilo problema

----------


## mare41

elena, draga, sretno! jel ostalo sta za zamrznut?

----------


## Darkica

Ne dobivam ništa...a mislim da ću kao i prva tri puta...čista k'o suza :Smile: ))))

Elena, draga,čuvaj mrvu i sretno!

----------


## Moe

> Evo da javim danas vraćena jedna pa kako bilo.


Sretno, od srca!  :Love: 
Zaslužujete sreću!

----------


## Inesz

> Samo da javim novosti...danas još 1 Klomifen, 3x2 Estrofem i 2 Gonala...u 23:00 Brevactid...i punkcija u utorak
> Jeste li što uzele prije punkcije...da vas malo otupi? Pitam, jer ja nisam nikada, pa ako se odlučim da znam što preporučate


Darkica,
na žalost svaki analgetik koji bi uzela oralano,  tj. analgetik  kojeg možeš  kupiti u ljekrani (ili dobiti na recept), ne djeluje niti pomaže prilikom apiracije folikula. Isto tako ni uzimanje Normabele nije prava pomoć jer on može samo ublažiti napetost, strah  i nervozu koju osjećamo.

Ovdje bi pri manjem broju folikula pomogla intravenozna primjena lijeka kao što je Dolantin. Pitaj dr L. može li ti bar to dati.

Sretno! I vibram za malo razliku u broju mjeseci među tvojom djecom.  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Ne vjerujem da ces ga dobiti od dr L. Medutim punkcija kod njega stvaaarno kratko traje, ja sam ih imala 12 i bilo je ispod 5 minuta tako da se stvarno brz problema izdrzi, jos ja imam zabacene jajnike tako da je to bilo navodno
Jos bolnije! Uzmi si normabel za poslje, mene je poslje bolilo, tako da sam zbog normabela prespavala doma tu bol i digla se odmorna ko zvrk! A i on sam ce ti reci da nista ne vrijedi.. Osim bas kao sto je inesz rekla da ako te jako strah popijes normabel i prije radi opustanja.... Iako meni nije pomogao..,, a kazem ti i on ce ti reci nista od toga.... Ali je stvarno
Stvarno kratko

----------


## Elena 85

Ja cu do bete izludit,nikad nije bilo ovako tesko cekati :gaah:

----------


## Moe

> Ja cu do bete izludit,nikad nije bilo ovako tesko cekati


Elena, vrijeme će proći, živcirala se ti ili ne. 
Ispeci neki novi kolač. Napiši i pošalji Božićne čestitke. Dogovori si kave s prijateljima koje nisi vidjela, pogledaj filmove koje duže planiraš. Pročitaj neku knjigu, ispunjavaj križaljku, vezi goblene  :Laughing: 
Nađi si neku zanimaciju. Nešto što dugo planiraš a ne stižeš. 
Beba ne voli kad je mama nervozna, zato se smiri, vjeruj da te čekaju lijepe vijesti za 10ak dana i uživaj u svakom danu dotad.

----------


## Elena 85

Moe moja radim stalno,samo sam jucer  mirovala,pa cim dodem sa posla zalegnem,da barem malo odmaram.

----------


## Moe

> Moe moja radim stalno,samo sam jucer  mirovala,pa cim dodem sa posla zalegnem,da barem malo odmaram.


Ja sam po preporuci liječnice trošila Normabel, pa mi se spavalo, i tako mi je i vrijeme brže prolazilo - u snu  :Smile:

----------


## Elena 85

> Ja sam po preporuci liječnice trošila Normabel, pa mi se spavalo, i tako mi je i vrijeme brže prolazilo - u snu


e o tome sam i ja razmisljala,imam normabela,poslje poroda su mi dali,nisam ih nikad popila,jel nece to nicemu stetiti

----------


## Moe

> e o tome sam i ja razmisljala,imam normabela,poslje poroda su mi dali,nisam ih nikad popila,jel nece to nicemu stetiti


Koliko znam osim za smirenje služe i za opuštanje mišića maternice. Preporučam da nazoveš svog doktora i pitaš ga smiješ li, nisam liječnik tako da ti ne mogu reći smiješ li ili ne. 
Lijepo se ti počasti toplim tušem, vrućim kakaom ili čokoladom, nekom laganom ambijentalnom muzikom, pokrij se dekicom i zatvori oči. Neće ti trebati Normabel.

----------


## Elena 85

:Love:   na zapovjed

----------


## Mali Mimi

elena jel bilo što za friz?

----------


## J&D

Elena ja sam od dr lucingera dobila normabele.  Doduse pila sam ih samo nakon punkcije za vrijeme cekanja bete nisam, i onda poslje u trudnoci zbog hematoma ali samo par puta, ja pitala dr jel steti, rekao je da bi u to vrijeme vise stetilo da ga ne pijem, e sad trebala bi ga pitati... Pogotovo zato sto cekas betu.  Iako sam cesto citala da su curama nakon transfera cesta terapija, zbog opustanja maternice... Cimni mu poruku i sve ces znati

----------


## Elena 85

> elena jel bilo što za friz?


neznam jos,nista ne javlja,moram mu poslati porukicu da vidim ,drugi dan nakon et-a je rano jos za bilo kakve simptome,jer ja ne osjecam da se ista dogada,a zaboravila sam kako je to bilo prosli put,sorry cure znam da sam naporna :scared:

----------


## J&D

Draga rano je osim sto mozes jajnike osjecati.... Meni je sve krenulo od 4 dnt!

----------


## Moe

> drugi dan nakon et-a je rano jos za bilo kakve simptome,jer ja ne osjecam da se ista dogada,a zaboravila sam kako je to bilo prosli put,sorry cure znam da sam naporna


Ne moraš uopće ništa osjećati, nije uvjet.
Nemoj misliti na torticu  :Wink:

----------


## Elena 85

Ja stalno ocekujem da ce biti isto kao i prosli put,bas tako nemoj misliti na torticu :Laughing:

----------


## Darkica

Samo da prijavim novosti...Danas smo imali punkciju i dobili smo 5 stanica...za transfer će mi javiti,ali najranije može biti u četvrtak...ali,to ne znači da neće u petak ili subotu...Javim novosti...kad ih bude!

----------


## Vrci

Darkica i elena i ako sam nekog zaboravila, sretno.

Jel bude jako guzva ujutro kod Lucija?

----------


## lana2401

Cure imam pitanje i trebam odgovor...dal je normalno dana mi je 3 dan od punkcije...dok idem na wc prve sekunde dvije malo boli ko protisak????dal ej to ok????u brizi sam
u nedjelju bila na punkciji 12 js.
Havala svima

----------


## Vrci

Normalno je,mislim. Imala si puno folikula, ja nakon 9 nisam par dana mogla normalno piskiti bez boli

----------


## Elena 85

Hvala Vrci,ja kad sam bila svaki put je bila guzva pa cak i nedjeljom.

----------


## J&D

Luci ide na godisnji 22. Zato je sada kod njega krkljanac

----------


## Vrci

Ma ne ide, on je rekao da jedini go na koji ide je ljeti mjesec i pola. Cak i na bolovanje ne moze 

Jel ti to on rekao ili?

Meni je rekao da za njega nema blagdana,bozica i novih godina

----------


## J&D

Meni je rekao da kombinirani probir kod dr kosa napravim do petka 21. Jer on onda 22 ide na godisnji, a volio bi me vidjeti prije

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da Kos ide na go  :Smile:  pa da to obavis prije njegovog.
Mislim tako bih ja shvatila

Znam da je luci bas rekao da on i za blagdane radi

----------


## J&D

I kos ide na godisnji.... Ali mi je rekao i za sebe da ide!!  I to dva puta, e sad nebi voljela djeliti krive informacije, ali rekao je dva puta da radi jos ovaj i sljedeci tjedan j da ide na go! E sad jel on misli na tri dana, tjedan ili mjesec ja to ne znam jer nisam pitala, ali 99% ide na go

----------


## Vrci

Onda je to nesto novo. Bas me zanima,pitat cu ga i ja...

Jer meni ce taman mozda Fet biti 22.12....

----------


## Elena 85

da luci ce do 16.01 biti na godisnjem,tako mi je rekao

----------


## Vrci

O zanimljivo..  ajd taman da se uguram pred go :D

----------


## Darkica

Dr Lučinger ide na godišnji s krajem idućega tjedna i dolazi u drugoj polovici siječnja. Zato smo mi išli u postupak sada da stignemo pred godišnji. I na ljeto isto takoide, cca mjeseci pol. A sve između radi bez obzira je li blagdan, nedjelja ili državni praznik.

Maloprije me je zvao i sutra u 11:30 trebam doći na transfer. Ne znam detalje (zaboravila sam odmah pitati), ali sutra ćemo malo porazgovarati i onda obaviti transfer, pa javim detalje tada.

Sretno svima u postupcima!

----------


## Vrci

Darkice,nadam se da ces sutra cuti dobre vijesti...

----------


## lana2401

Ovako cure trebam mišljenje vaše i savjet i da vas pitam danas smo bili pozvani na transfer 3 dan došli embrijoni presivni i šta se desilo nismo molgli nac cerviksa  ni nakon 30minuta dal ste to čule i dal ima toga???sutra ćemo pokušati u općoj anesteziji'??na uvz i kod pregleda sve savršeno molim vas hitno mi odgovorite i puno vam hvala ....jakoo uplašena sam

----------


## Konfuzija

*Lana*, iskreno nikada nisam čula za transfer u općoj anesteziji, ali možda me netko demantira. 
Premda zna biti otežanih transfera zbog anatomije žene, to nije neuobičajeno, čula sam da se tada daje injekcija za opuštanje mišića. 
Baš se nadam da će se javiti netko s više informacija.

----------


## strategija

Ja prva dva puta nisam nikakvih problema imala na transferu ali treći mi je bio prva muka. Jednostavno nisu mogli proći kroz cerviks jer kao nije bio opušten. Dobila sam infuziju, raznorazne injekcije i koktelčiće i nakon 3 sata ležanja na stolu su uspjeli ga obaviti. Nažalost taj postupak nije bio uspješan. U sljedećem (dobitnom) postupku su mi na ultrazvuku otkrili da mi je cerviks jako zakrivljen zbog šava od carskog reza i da je zato prošli transfer bio otežan. Jako sam se bojala tog transfera ali prošlo je sve u najboljem redu. Lana držim fige da ćeš imati danas uspješan transfer!

----------


## LOTTOS

I meni je drugi transfer bio koma, iz drugog pokusaja smo uspijeli, isto kao nije bilo opusteno pa sam nakon sat vremena odmora isla ponovno i uspjeli , isto tako nazalost nije bio uspjesan, zato se sad nadamo uspjesnom, cekamo betu 18.12 joooooj jos 5 dana, ali cemo se igrati lh trakicama, HVALA SANDA
lana sretno i javi

----------


## LOTTOS

Darkica kak je proslo, a sad se nadamo i ucekujemo veliku betu

----------


## barbi26

evo cure moje, moja punkcija je prošla, vrlo bolno doduše, ali smo dobili 8JS! dvije kutije klomifena i 12 gonala

----------


## Sonja29

sretno barbi i da se sve oplode~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

barbi sretno~~~~~

možeš li napisati kako ti je izgledao protokol? 
hvala!

----------


## barbi26

naravno!
od 3. dc klomifeni, od 9. dc uz dva klomifena dva gonala, sve do 14 dc, tad stoperica brevactide 5000*2, 16dc punkcija i ponovo brevactide 1500

ja sam inzistirala na klomifenu jer sam zadnji puta od gonala dobila HS (21 ampula 15JS) ja sam uglavnom kandidat za hiper, i sad sam imala 11 folikula ali nisu bili sinkroni. 
Iako je po meni općenito, onaj dugi, školski protokol najbolji... (kontracepcija, supresija, hormoni i decapeptyl)

----------


## lana2401

Drage moje danas smo imali transfer u kratkoj anestezije morali su malo proširiti cerviks...vračene  dvije mrvice...zaboravila sam ih pitati dal smije uzeti normabel sada pa dal vi znate'????

----------


## J&D

> Drage moje danas smo imali transfer u kratkoj anestezije morali su malo proširiti cerviks...vračene  dvije mrvice...zaboravila sam ih pitati dal smije uzeti normabel sada pa dal vi znate'????


Ja nebi... Sutra nazovi pa pitaj dr-a 
Ja sam ih pila tek kad sam prokrvarila poslje bete i doktor mi je rekao da nije stetno, tj u mom slucaju je bolje piti nego ne piti!  A zasto bi ih pila?? Jel pijes magnezi

----------


## Darkica

Transfer prošao uredno...Vraćene su nam dvije mrvice. 16.12.moram primiti Brevactid 1500, pa 17.12. Decapeptyli onda 21.12.opet Brevactid 1500. Beta 28.12.

----------


## Inesz

Darkice sretno~~~~  :Smile: 
za bracu ili seku ~~~~

----------


## Elena 85

Darkice sretno,da beta bude velika,i da budu veseli blagdani :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

elena, i tebi vibram ~~~~~~

 :Smile: 
neka i tvoj Božić bude sretan!!!

----------


## lasta

Darkice  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lasta

> elena, i tebi vibram ~~~~~~
> 
> 
> neka i tvoj Božić bude sretan!!!


zaboravila na Elenu (a zbog nje došla tu)

----------


## Bubimitka81

Darkice i Elena sretno do neba, nek vam budu sretni ovi blagdani i da za kojih 8 mjeseci grlite svoje bebice...

----------


## Elena 85

Drage moje cure hvala vam ,ali sve mi se vise cini da od ovog  mog nema nista,pa nista me zivo ne boli,samo mi se malo podriguje,a drugo bas nista,pa jel to moze tako,jel to ima veze s tim sto je jedna vracena,a prije tri?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Elena draga, znaš da nema pravila.. A podrigivanje je po meni dobar znak.. I ja sam podrigivala stalno  :Smile: 
Probaj što manje misliti o simptomima, ne mora ih uopće biti..

----------


## Vrci

Elena, svaka trudnoća i simptomi može biti drugačija. Nemoj se izluđivati..

----------


## deniii

Darkica i Elena sretno i od mene da svi imamo lijepe praznike, a isto mislim da ne trebaš zamarati simptomima po meni nekako simptomi za trudnoći i mjesečnicu su isti pa onda bolje ni ne mislit o njima

----------


## Darkica

Elena, ja nisam imala baš nikakvih simptoma koji bi upućivali na trudnoću...ali, onda ja nisam imala ni mučnine ni povraćanje kasnije...ni otečenost, ni bolna leđa...ništa...tako da ti ja zapravo i nisam mjerilo :Smile: 

Inesz, draga, hvala...i mi bismo voljeli jednoga dečkaili još jednu curu! Ova nam je dobro ispala pa da nastavimo niz...   :Smile: ))))

----------


## Sonja29

Darkice,Elena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
danas je točno godina dana od mog "zadnjeg" ET :Heart:

----------


## barbi26

darkice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Elena kad se najmanje nadaš dogodi se čudo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

> Transfer prošao uredno...Vraćene su nam dvije mrvice. 16.12.moram primiti Brevactid 1500, pa 17.12. Decapeptyli onda 21.12.opet Brevactid 1500. Beta 28.12.


Uz tebe sam, želim veliku betu i lijep novogodišnji doček s mrvicom/ama u _buši_  :Smile: 
Nego - prilično brzo ste se odlučili na drugu bebu?  :Smile: 




> Drage moje cure hvala vam ,ali sve mi se vise cini da od ovog  mog nema nista,pa nista me zivo ne boli,samo mi se malo podriguje,a drugo bas nista,pa jel to moze tako,jel to ima veze s tim sto je jedna vracena,a prije tri?


Evo, sad ćeš reći da te tješim - ali to podrigivanje je dobar znak po mom mišljenju, ali o tome sam pisala i prije mjesec dana. I ne samo ja  :Smile:  Pogledaj ovdje.

----------


## Elena 85

Moe bas mi je ljepo to procitat,i prosli put kad sam bila trudna sam prvo tromjesecje stucala i podrigivala,ali sad si mislim dali je to nuspojava od utrica,ali nije jelda :fige: 
Barbi dao Bog,iako mislim da se cuda uvjek dogadaju drugima,a meni ono najgore,ali necu crnjaciti,hvala ti draga.
Sonjic moj vrijeme brzo leti kad je lijepo,nek vam tako lijepo bude uvijek :Love:

----------


## barbi26

ja sam opet u HS, sva napuhana, i natečenih jajnika... danas mi je treći dan nakon punkcije, a najgore mi je! nadam se da će do utorka biti ok.

----------


## Inesz

barbi, žao mi je.
jesi išla ka doktoru po pomomoć?

u utorak je transfer?

nemoj čekati draga ako ti je loše-idi na hitnu.

----------


## Elena 85

ajoj barbi draga,nadam se da ce biti bolje,jel pijes puno vode,jesi se cula sa dr. :Love:

----------


## J&D

Barbi tekucine i na pregled.... Sta je sigurno je sigurno

----------


## J&D

Bubimitka di si nam ti sta se dogada?

----------


## Darkica

*Barbi*, zovi dr L...na raspolaganju je stalno!

----------


## barbi26

čuli smo se, al ne može mi ni on sad puno pomoći, eventualno mogu početi s fragminom, al ne da mi se opet "navuč" na njega...

pijem puno, uredno mokrim, problem su jedino povečani jajnici i nadutost abdomen dijela.
čini mi se da mi estrofem i utrići još više pogoršavaju situaciju, a i brevactid poslije punkcije... :Undecided: 

u utorak je transfer, valjda će proći do tada

----------


## Moe

> ja sam opet u HS, sva napuhana, i natečenih jajnika... danas mi je treći dan nakon punkcije, a najgore mi je! nadam se da će do utorka biti ok.


Ajoj, baš mi je žao. Želim ti da što brže splasne i da bude do transfera sve u najboljem redu.
Ako nije tajna, kako to da si se odlučila na promjenu doktora (ako je suditi po potpisu dečkić je došao odmah iz prvog postupka?)

----------


## barbi26

hahaha to je duga priča, jednostavno si nismo kliknuli ovaj put, a taman kad sam krenula u postupak dr. R je bio do pola puta prema beti, nije bilo definirano što gdje plaćam, i što gdje obavljam... sve u svemu činilo mi se to pomalo zamršeno, pa sam se odlučila za dr. L

Moje iskustvo s dr. R je bilo divno, stvarno smatram da je dao sve od sebe i sve se dobro završilo. Ok nije me baš uvijek slijedio moju volju, išao je malo i razumom, al to nikad nitko ne može znati. Ovaj put ja sam htjela krenuti s klomifenom, a on nije bio baš za to (bojala sam se ponovne HS), dok je luči rekao da može.

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubimitka di si nam ti sta se dogada?


Tu sam, pratim iz prikrajka  :Smile: 
Čekam 02. mjesec da krenem ponovo...

----------


## s_iva

Bubi, vibram za veljacu!

----------


## M@tt

> Tu sam, pratim iz prikrajka 
> Čekam 02. mjesec da krenem ponovo...


Tu smo negdje...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da sam noćas sanjala da sam čitala da je Bubimitka81 trudna...  :Very Happy: 

Ja inače još uvijek ne znam cijenu FET-a kod L-a, čim saznam javim, ako nekog zanima

----------


## Sonja29

barbi jesi bolje?

----------


## tikica78

hej cure i dečki da vas sve pozdravimo nas 3.. i poželimo vam puno sreće u postupcima koji dolaze!
Elena draga za tebe sve vibre svijeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## J&D

> Tu sam, pratim iz prikrajka 
> Čekam 02. mjesec da krenem ponovo...


Ne sjecam se tocno oce biti fet ili opet u postupak???

----------


## Darkica

> hej cure i dečki da vas sve pozdravimo nas 3.. i poželimo vam puno sreće u postupcima koji dolaze!
> Elena draga za tebe sve vibre svijeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Tikice, kako si mi ti? Sve OK? Samo neka protiče mirno...

----------


## barbi26

> barbi jesi bolje?


evo danas sam malo bolje, malo splasnutije! sutra ET u 9! nadam se da ćemo imati blasticu!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt ajd vise da to rijesimo ovaj put da ne visimo vise na forumu (bar ne u iscekivanju  :Smile: )
J&D idem ispocetka u polustimulirani ovaj put..
S Iva hvala ti, nadam se da ces cim prije kuci  :Smile: 
Vrci nek ti se ostvare svi snovi  :Wink: 

Tikiceeeee samo da ti mahnem, sitno brojis?

----------


## J&D

Draga bubi drzim fige do neba

----------


## Darkica

*M@tt*, želim vam da ovaj put uspijete! Zaslužili ste!
*Bubi*, tebi i mužu tako želim trbušastu 2013.!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala curke moje, nadam se da ćemo svi biti trbušasti sljedeće godine  :Smile: 

M@tt ovo se ne odnosi na tebe  :Grin:  samo na tvoju dragu

----------


## barbi26

evo ga transfer obavljen! sad je sve u božjim rukama!
zametak je bio odličan i endometrij isto, hs još prisutna (jajnici u promjeru 10cm), al puno je lakše
beta 02.01.

----------


## Inesz

barbi, sretno~~~

koliko emrbija je transferirano?

imate li smrzlića?

----------


## barbi26

samo je jedan transferiran  ja nisam željela više, zadnji puta su mi se primila obadva, a u drugome se nije pojavio plod, nego je ostao prazan GM, i samo sam imala komplikacije, tak da se ovaj puta nisam dala nagovoriti na dva. imati ćemo i za zamrznuti, ali ne znam još točno što, javit će mi kasnije

----------


## Inesz

bravo barbi,
dobro da se nisi dala nagovoriti na transfer 2 embrija. mlada si, zdrava i već si rodila iz prvog IVF pokušaja, zašto bi onda riskrala dvoplodnu trudnoću? meni je posve opravdano u ovakvom slučaju ići na transfer jednog embrija. 


ma tko li te je samo nagovarao na transfer 2 embija?

----------


## Sonja29

> bravo barbi,
> dobro da se nisi dala nagovoriti na transfer 2 embrija. mlada si, zdrava i već si rodila iz prvog IVF pokušaja, zašto bi onda riskrala dvoplodnu trudnoću? meni je posve opravdano u ovakvom slučaju ići na transfer jednog embrija. 
> 
> 
> ma tko li te je samo nagovarao na transfer 2 embija?


 potpisujem

----------


## tikica78

Bubi sitno brojim da evo ušli smo u 32 tjedan.. pomalo se sad već lakše diše u smislu da su bebe izvan opasnosti a teže se diše od ogromne pupe.. al neka kad stanu lupkati nema nikog sretnijeg od mene..

Darkice draga ja sad tek vidim da si ti u novoj akciji.. baš mi je drago zbog tebe! nek bude uspješno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
m@tt i vama iduća godina mora biti trušasta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i našoj Eleni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ma svima tako vas puno volim i obećajem pratim odsad sve! <3

----------


## tlukaci5

moe, što se tiče podrigivanja, meni je to bio pravi simptom, i to je počelo odmah nakon transfera, i eno sada čujem gore u sobi kako me zovu moje srećice... sretno i želim ti uspjeh!!

----------


## tlukaci5

ispravak, elena,,

----------


## Bubimitka81

> ma svima tako vas puno volim i obećajem pratim odsad sve! <3


Ma i mi tebe volimo  :Love:

----------


## J&D

Vrci si bila??? Kako je proslo

----------


## lana2401

J & d trebam savjet i pitanje...ovako danas mi je 8dnt poslje embrijotransfera..pojavilo mi se je prvo smeđi iscjedan kasnioj ko sluzasta krv malo neznam dal bi to već bila menstroacija ili implatancija'???molim te za odgovor jako sam u brizi

----------


## J&D

Draga gotovo sam sigurna da nije menstruacija, jer nebi bilo niceg smedeg, smede znaci stara krv! To je ili implantacijsko ili jos od punkcije nesto sto je zaostalo pa cak moze bigi neki hematomcic od transfera. Dok god imas to pij utrice, i mozes uzeti jedan magnezi dnevno, cisto ako je hematom da se smanje kontrakcije u maternici! Ali svakako bi prvo rekla da je implantacijsko!  :Smile:   javljaj sta se desava i miruj svakako ako si u mogucnosti... Samo na wc sama!

----------


## J&D

Curke blagoslovljen Bozic Vama i Vasim obiteljima, i sve najbolje... Sta Vam zelim svima??? Samo zdravlje i mirisljave smotuljke!!!!!

----------


## željkica

Cure drage sretan i blagoslovljen Božić,puno zdravlja i veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelikih beta vam želim!!!!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## barbi26

Drage moje sretan Božić svima, trbušaste sve do jedne bile!!!

----------


## lana2401

barbi molim te za odgovor dal je normalno nakon neuspjelog ivf a jaka al jakaaaa mjesecnica puno krvi i ugrušaka???

----------


## lana2401

ništa od naše srećice  :Sad: (( tužni Božić

----------


## željkica

Lana žao mi je drži se  :Love: 
Meni je isto nakon neuspjelog ivf-a bila obilna.

----------


## J&D

Lana neka ti ovaj Bozic bar donese novu snagu za dalje

----------


## barbi26

[QUOTE=lana2401;2303775


barbi molim te za odgovor dal je normalno nakon neuspjelog ivf a jaka al jakaaaa mjesecnica puno krvi i ugrušaka???[/QUOTE]ž

je naravno, takva je radi debljeg endometrija kojeg isforsiramo ljekovima, pa kad nastupi menga endić se mora odljuštiti sa stjenke maternice, i ugrušci se podrazumijevaju. žao mi je lana, sigurna sam da već imate plan za dalje i da će sigurno uspjeti!!!

----------


## Jesen82

Darkice kakva je beta?

----------


## anddu

Cure zna li tko što je na kraju bilo s Elenom? Nigdje joj ni traga nakon onih zbrkanih nalaza bete

----------


## ivica_k

Vidjela sam da je pisala na pdf ceska-raspitivala se o postupcima u pragu

----------


## Darkica

Beta mi je bila 4.5...najvjerojatnije posljedica svih boostera nakon transfera. Uglavnom, krajem siječnja idemo opet...Već sam sve dogovorila s dr L...Nema odmora dok traje obnova!
Ugalvnomveselimo se Novoj godini s našom curom...a sljedeća će donijeti pojačanje,uvjerena sam!
 :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Darkica žao mi je što nije bilo sad od prve... ali kao što kažeš, nema odmora. Drž se  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Darkice hrabro naprijed

----------


## Darkica

Hvale,curke! Izvještavat ću vas kako se situacija bude odvijala :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Cure, kakvo je stanje u betaplusu? Jel rade folikulometrije popodne? I gdje se kupuju injekcije?

----------


## mare41

Vrci, pitala si za doktore, rade dr Dmitrović, dr Bauman i dr Radončić koji odrađuje folik. u Viliju, a punkcije i transfer u Betaplus, za dalje info će se javit cure

----------


## Vrci

Da, razmišljam između Dmitrović i Baumana, ne znam tko bi bio bolji. Radončić mi nekako ne sjeda, ne znam zašto

Naručila bih se barem na konzultacije, drugo mišljenje. Možda mi netko od njih preporuči nešto imunološki provjeriti, ne znam više... Svaki puta sve super, a u ništa

----------


## J&D

Sta se injekcije ne kupuju u ljekarnama????  Pa ti mozes kupiti ljekove gdje ti hoces

----------


## Moe

> Da, razmišljam između Dmitrović i Baumana, ne znam tko bi bio bolji. Radončić mi nekako ne sjeda, ne znam zašto
> 
> Naručila bih se barem na konzultacije, drugo mišljenje. Možda mi netko od njih preporuči nešto imunološki provjeriti, ne znam više... Svaki puta sve super, a u ništa


Nisam bila ni kod Radončića ni kod Baumana.. tako da ne znam. No iz prve ruke ti mogu preporučiti dr. Dmitrović. 
(Prije nje sam bila na konzultacijama i pregledu kod dr. Alebić i dr. Lučinger, no ona je prva u nizu koja mi je "sjela" i kojoj sam se prepustila s povjerenjem.)

Tijekom postupaka stekla sam dojam da:
- ne daje lažna obećanja
- čvrsto nogama na zemlji
- obraća pažnju na nalaze
- šalje dalje na pretrage ako smatra da je potrebno
- zna saslušati par i njihove želje
- draga je, nježna, suosjećajna
- fleksibilna s terminima
- uvijek na raspolaganju
I tako... da ne ispadne plaćeni oglas. Željela sam samo reći da sam JA zadovoljna s dr. Dmitrović.
Ako osjećaš zasićenje s liječnikom, onda je svakako vrijeme da ga promijeniš. Ne kažem da ćeš uspjeti iz prve (što ti želim od srca), ali ćeš se moguće osjećati bolje. Odmori se mjesec-dva, odvaži, procijeni, i onda odluči što dalje.
Od srca ti želim da iduću Novu godinu dočekaš s malim mirišljavim smotuljkom u naručju!  :Love:

----------


## Vrci

Da,mislim da cu odabrati Dmitrovic. Puno dobrog cujem o njoj.

Ja bih htjela iskreno drugo misljenje. Znam da Lucinger bas ne vjeruje u imunologiju i genetiku, mene zanima sto ce mi netko drugi reci za to.

Jedino ne znam koje ce me nalaze ponovno slati vaditi. Imam sve od proljeca,ali sam nazalost zaboravila kopirati nalaze od hiv i hepatitisa (i svoje i muzeve)

----------


## mare41

nama su neki predlagali da promijenimo kliniku, jer kad zapne-bolje je promijenit, al nismo se dali, predobro nam je tamo bilo, i stvarno smo bili ko domaći, a sve nalaze i drugu potrebnu dijagnostiku i tako mi je tu odrađivao dr Radončić, na kraju se ipak pokazalo dobro da nismo mijenjali, al po meni-barem otić na konzultacije, što si vrci već i rekla, možda se onda i odlučite na promjenu, možda i ne, al svakako je dobro poslušat druga mišljenja
(ja sam bila kod više doktora, nekima se ne bi vratila ni pod razno, al to je ono što je subjektivno, po meni su svi jednako stručni, s dobrim timovima, pogotovo kod privatnika, al i po državnim bolnicama).

----------


## Vrci

Meni je L super, prvi i jedino doktor kod kojeg smo bili. Ali ima stvari koje mi smetaju:
- to da nikako ne gleda na imunologiju i genetiku
- radi samo ujutro, i to mi često bude problem
- nema anestezije, a ako ću ići na novu punu stimulaciju, znam što mi to znači (mislim da mi barem 10 js ne gine)
- potrošili smo hrpu para na parking tamo
Mislim, neki razlozi jesu banalni, ali malo po malo se skupi...

Ja sam mlada, dobivam super js. Embriji nam budu super - eto od 5 zadnji puta samo 1 nije postao blastica. Znači što se tiče mene i reakcije na stimulaciju, očito je to ok, negdje drugdje zapne. A gdje, ne znamo još

----------


## Gabi25

I ja sam uvijek za promjenu, pa makar za drugo mišljenje. Mi smo krenuli od Vinogradske, pa bili u Mariboru i na kraju kod Lucingera- i nama je promjena donijela uspjeh. Isto želim i tebi!

----------


## Vrci

Ma najveći "problem" je što čujem hrpu uspješnih priča kod L-a, i nekako vjerujem da je on "taj"... ali vidim da ne ide. Malo me strah promjene, ali opet, ne mora biti loše

----------


## frka

Vrci, kao prvo - grlim... žao mi je...

a hrpu uspješnih priča možeš čuti i kod drugih dr-a. ako te vuče, uskoči u promjenu! osobito ako će ona uključivati dodatne pretrage koje L ne podržava - minimalno što će ti to donijeti je osjećaj da si sve poduzela, a možda se uistinu i nađe neki dodatni problemčić. mislim da s Dmitrovićkom ne možeš pogriješiti...

i zašto ne tražiš svoje nalaze HIV-a, hepatitisa? to je tvoje i imaš pravo na njih.

----------


## Vrci

Joj ma ja sam ti cudna, nekako mi nakon svega kako je L bio dobar prema meni bed traziti nalaze. Znam,glupo,al ne mogu si pomoci

----------


## J&D

Vrci drzim fige.... Malo se raspitaj i za biologe koji rade kod odredenih doktora, s obzirom da kazes da dobivas super js i embrije.... Mozda faktor igra i to sto je lana dobar biolog! Eto jos jedan savijet.... Probaj se raspitati koji dr bas drzi do tih nekih nalaza odnosno dijagnoza koji su kod tebe sporni.... Da se nebi desilo, da mjenjas dr-a, i na sve sto si vec prosla patis se jos sa objasnjavanjima i sve ponovno ispocetka prolazis pa da ti i taj doktor pdmahne rukom i kaze npr, nalazi za stitnjacu su nepotrebni.., onda imas istu stvar kao i kod dr L. Dobro odmori odvazi sve i ponovno u akciju... I to sto je nekom netko super ili ne nemoj tako gledati svi smo drugaciji! Npr dr. Kos kod njega sam isla na kombinirani, prezadovoljna sam s njim kako je to odradio, ali spram lucingera totalno razocaranje sto se tice ponasanja, i da sam isla u pistupak kod njega znam da bi izludila da ga svaki dan moram vidati.... Ali to nimalo ne umanjuje negovu strucnost! Svima nam je nesto drugo bitno, i svi smo drugaciji!  U svakom slucaju drzim veeeeelike fige!!

----------


## J&D

Pa ako je sporan samo taj za hiv odite njega u zavod ponovno izvaditi!!

----------


## ljube

Vrci draga, žao mi je, što reći  :Love: ...
Moguće da će ti ionako trebati friški nalazi od hiv-a i hepatitisa za idući postupak ako su ti ovi bili od proljeća.

----------


## frka

vjeruj mi da te razumijem - i ja sam budala po takvim pitanjima i sve mi je bad. i svjesna sam da je to tako glupo, a opet si u masu stvari ne mogu pomoći pa često takve stvari riješim tako da pošaljem MM-a  :Embarassed:  eto, ne riješim time svoj problem srama, ali bar dobijemo što nam treba  :Grin:  (a što je najgore - koliko god L bio simpa i drag, 100% se uopće ne zamara time što je jedan pacijent odlučio promijeniti kliniku. 100%!)

----------


## Darkica

Vrci, nalaze slobodno zatraži od doktora L. Super je lik i razumijet će situaciju i bez beda ti ih dati. Uostalom, tvoji su i imaš apsolutno pravo na njih.

----------


## Darkica

> vjeruj mi da te razumijem - i ja sam budala po takvim pitanjima i sve mi je bad. i svjesna sam da je to tako glupo, a opet si u masu stvari ne mogu pomoći pa često takve stvari riješim tako da pošaljem MM-a  eto, ne riješim time svoj problem srama, ali bar dobijemo što nam treba  (a što je najgore - koliko god L bio simpa i drag, 100% se uopće ne zamara time što je jedan pacijent odlučio promijeniti kliniku. 100%!)


Zar se ijedan doktor zamara time?! Ovo glasno razmišljam....

----------


## Vrci

Ma znam. Ali eto,kad si blentav, takav si. Mozda mm-a posaljem i ja :D

Al prvo konzultacije

----------


## barbi26

vrci, ne znam žašto si odustala od Radončića, ali po meni je on puno bolji od Baumana, išla sam kod oboje.... za droktoricu ne znam. Ali radončić ti je apsolutno za imunologiju!


Darci :Taps:

----------


## Gabi25

Ja sam se na vlastitoj koži uvjerila da smo sve različite i da onaj doktor koji odgovara jednoj ne mora odgovarati i drugoj. 
Vrci, teško je ovako preko foruma savjetovati kod kojeg doktora da ideš, svi smo u ovoj priči pomalo subjektivni pa vidim da većinom svi preporučuju one kod kojih su uspjeli. Ja ti pak predlažem da ako ti osjećaš da trebaš promjenu- go for it. Pokušaj, zašto ne?

----------


## Vrci

Pa kod L-a sam išla jer su "svi tamo uspjeli".... a još uvijek se osjećam da stojim na mjestu... Možda se samo danas tako osjećam, ali definitivno idemo po drugo mišljenje

----------


## željkica

svima vam želim sve najbolje u 2013 puno zdravlja i sreće, svim trudnicama ~~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ za školsku trudnoću
    svim čekalicama bete ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ za velike brojčice
    svim tužnicama puno snage za dalje :Love: 
    ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ za uspješne postupke
    za godinu bez suza!!!!!!!!živjele vi meni i sreeeeeeeeeeetno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :pivo:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vrci ako sumnjaš u te imunološke faktore ja bih ti isto preporučila Radončića, meni osobno je on super doktor i da sam mogla izabrala bih definitivno njega, jednostavno smo kliknuli i imala sam u njega do sad najviše povjerenja. Promjenila sam dosta klinika i dr. i niti jedan mi nije "zagrebao" ispod površine svi su samo tehnički odrađivali posao.

----------


## Vrci

Ma jos ni ne znam jel imunologija kriva... nagadam. Oni u betaplusu znaju koji od njih je maher za sto,pa me mogu presaltati


Iskreno,sad bih voljela s Dmitrovic vidjeti jel mogu svoj pcos kako srediti da dobijem mengu bez duphica. Od 4.mj 2011 to nisam dozivjela (od prekida s pilulama). A kazu da je ona super za pcos

----------


## Mali Mimi

OK Vrci sljedi svoje instikte, ako te vuče k njoj odi na razgovor pa ćeš poslije vidjeti

----------


## scooby

Lijep pozdrav svima i puno zdravih i mirišljavih zamotuljaka u 2013. vam želim,

eto nakon godine dana gotovo svakodnevnog praćenja vaših priča i iščekivanja koja će objaviti toliko željeni plusić, odlučih vam se pridružiti. 

Moja priča započela je sredinom 2010. kada sam imala spontani pobačaj kao posljedicu jednog stresnog događaja. Trudnoća je bila prirodna, prije toga sam imala već jedan spontani, a i imamo jedno dijete (tada 10godišnje). Dakle ništa nije ukazivalo na to da bi moglo biti nekavih problema. 
Nakon oporavka odlučili smo probati opet, no nekoliko mjeseci se nije događalo ništa. Jedino što me mučilo bile su odjednom kratke i oskudne menstruacije. Guglajući sam doznala da bi problem mogao biti u endometriju. Imam super soc.gin. koja me prvo uputila vaditi hormone, obavili smo papu i briseve. Svi nalazi uredni. Slijedi 4 mjeseca klomifena i estrofema i folikulometrija. Rezultata nema. Zatim smo obavili spermiogram - normozoospermia (ukupno 3 puta).

Onda sam počela pretraživati forume i odlučih između dr R i dr L otići ovom prvom jer se pisalo da se manje čeka, može doći i popodne i obojica su vrhunski stručnjaci. Betaplus je bio na početku djelovanja pa sam ih nekako (možda nepravedno) odmah isključila. 
Otišla sam u Vili. Nakon pregleda dokumentacije dr je preporučio provjeriti antitijela štitnjače TG i TPO - nalaz uredan.Zatim slijedi preporuka da obavim histeroskopiju zbog polipa. Dr također sumnja na Asherman sindrom (sastrugan endometrij). U 12.mj.2010.obavljena histeroskopija u Viliju. Slijedi 3 mjeseca čekanja i nadanja da će se stanje popraviti. Ništa. Od ožujka do lipnja idem na folikulometrije u Vili, dobivam štoperice i stalne odgovore kako je sve u redu i da meni samo fali strpljenja. Moram priznati da nekakve odgovore, savjete i objašnjenja nisam dobivala. Uglavnom bih sama tražila po internetu pa postavljala pitanja ili ih zaboravila postaviti pa si onda predbacivala zašto nisam nešto pitala jer je možda baš to uzrok mog problema. Ono što me najviše zbunjivalo bilo je da dr L u svim svojim postupcima daje Estrofem za debljanje endometrija, a dr R mi, iako sumnja na Asherman, daje klomifen (koji dokazano stanjuje endometrij) i ne daje estrofem jer ga ne trebam  iako je endo u vrijeme ovulacije bio samo 6-7mm. Nikad deblji. Istraživanja su navodno dokazala da je trudnoća bilo i sa 6mm. Bilo koja vrsta postupka mi nikada nije ni spomenuta, niti dana na razmišljanje. Samo me se uvjeravalo da je sve uredu i neka se strpim. Nekako sam očekivala bolju komunikaciju, savjete itd. kad sve plaćam. Možda si jednostavno dr R i ja nismo kliknuli. Po bolnicama se iskreno nisam niti raspitivala jer sam pročitala da se dugo čeka, a ja 38g, a i nisam znala hoće li mi priznati sve nalaze jer je od nekih prošlo 6.mj. Ponavljati sve mi se nije dalo. 

Prošle godine u ljeti sam svoju soc gin zamolila da obavim HSG (pretraga za pamćenje) i biopsiju endometrija. Nalazi uredni, oba jajovoda prohodna. Za biopsiju endometrija sam nazvala Betaplus jer sam vidjela da tamo radi dr Bauman koji mi je preporučen da kod njega obavim tu pretragu. Sreća je htjela da je dr B baš bio u klinici i sestra (to svjedoči o vrhunskoj ljubaznosti) mi ga je dala na tel. Rekao je da to tamo ne radi ali neka dođem za par dana na SD s uputnicom i da ćemo to obaviti. Mislila sam da sanjam. Nakon par dana obavila, dr B super. Kad je nalaz bio gotov (uredan) dr B je na uzv dva dana nakon ovulacije izmjerio endo 10mm. To nisam imala zadnjih godinu dana, pa sam mislila da se stanje popravlja. Dr B je pregledao nalaze i također nije ništa preporučio jer je sve "u redu".

Onda sam odlučila otići kod dr L. u 11.mj.2012. Prema nalazima dr je mislio da će biti dovoljan AIH, no tijekom postupka stvarčice su se malo zakomplicirale. Klomifen je "pojeo" moj endo koji se uz estrofem lijepo podebljao na 9mm i stanjio ga na 4mm. Trebalo je opet podebljati endo. Onda smo se odlučili da će biti IVF. Dobili 7 navodno lijepih js, vraćena 2 jako dobra embrija. Ništa nije bilo za zamrznuti. Ja ipak nisam trudna usprkos svim tim urednim nalazima. Inače, punkcija bez injekcije mi uopće nije bila strašna. U usporedbi s HSG-om, ovo je bilo ništa. Boli, no bilo je jako brzo gotovo, a ja sam se nakon čitanja foruma, jer mi je bilo prvi puta, pripremila na nešto puno strašnije.  

E sad što se doktora svaki je specifičan na svoj način. Ipak, dr L meni ima najbolji pristup. Iako se sve odvija jako brzo, moram priznati da je najdetaljnije proučio sve nalaze koje sam donijela na konzultacije. Mnoge stvari mi je objasnio, a da i nisam pitala. Može ga se uvijek nazvati i pitati ako nešto nije jasno, uvijek raspoložen, zna točno zašto je koja od nas u čekaoni, daje sve od sebe, realan, ne daje lažnu nadu i ono meni najvažnije informira me o svemu što poduzima i zašto to radi. No to je moj dojam, nekome može sve to biti nevažno. Kad je klomifen stanjio moj endo mislio je da bi možda bilo dobro odustati jer je stanje iznenadilo i njega, no vidio je da sam ja u komi, pa smo nastavili. Danas se pitam je li bilo pametnije stati. Ovako sam možda tim svojim ponašanjem sve isforsirala.No nema smisla analizirati prošlost.

Sad sam na čekanju, i mogu se javiti poslije 7.1. U prvi postupak sam krenula jaako optimistično misleći da će sigurno uspjeti jer me svi uvjeravaju da je sve ok, a očito ipak nije. Ne znam što bih još mogla obaviti. Moja dr me još uputila na test za trombofiliju (ne znam ima li smisla kad sam imala urednu i normalnu prvu trudnoću?). Može li se trombofilija naknadno pojaviti? Ima li ona veze s problemima zanošenja ili samo sam spontanim pobačajima? Dr L to nije spomenuo. Ne znam, sad razmišljam javiti se ili ne, otići opet ili ne (financijski je to sve također dosta iscrpljujuće), a krenuti u bolnice ne znam kad ću doći na red. I hoću li uopće, kad svi govore da je sve u redu samo da sam ja previše nestrpljiva, godinice iduuu.
Eto sad sam vas udavila no htjela sam iznijeti svoja iskustva s doktorima o kojima je ovdje riječ. Isprika na pretjerano duugom postu. :Smile:

----------


## lana2401

I ja sm išla u sloveniju je i tamo su kao "svi uspjeli" pa ništa...ljudi samo sreća sreća i ništa drugo sigurno

----------


## barbi26

evo stigao nalaz moje bete 0,1. 
srećom ostao nam je smrzlić, pa se vraćamo po njega...

----------


## J&D

Neke zene se cesto kao izcuduju sto on nema sestru da narucuje ili slicno, no ja sam shvatila da je on zivo cudo, da o svakoj zna sve, da bi njemu zapravo sestra stvarala pomutnju, i da ima sestru zapravo nebi mogli njega zivkati.... A da ne kazem da mi je rekao prije godisnjeg, da ako sta hitno bude da ga zovem da ce on doci! On je cudo to samse uvjerila i nakon nevjerojatno strucnog dr kosa... Medutim ja i muz smo u cudu sjedili u cekaoni i mislili da nesto nije uredu... Dobili dojam da je on ljut... I na kraju uvidjeli samo da on nije dr L. Iako je i dr kos nakraju suuuper!

----------


## J&D

Barbi zao mi je

----------


## Ginger

Barbi  :Sad: 

Vrci, zao mi je
Ako osjecas potrebu za promjenom, ucini to, kome god odlucila ici

I ja sam mijenjala kliniku cak i nakon uspjesne trudnoce, ali to je bio splet vise okolnosti....
I drago mi je da jesam, jer dr.R. mi je stvarno "sjeo", a ja sam jaaaako zahtjevan pacijent  :Smile:

----------


## frka

scooby, tvoje su godine već same po sebi dovoljne da dođe do dijagnoze sekundarne neplodnosti... vjerujem da i sama znaš da kvaliteta jajnih stanica opada s dobi i u velikom je broju slučajeva teže postići zdravu trudnoću... no zbog ova 2 spontana valja napraviti još neke pretrage - trombofilija se ne mora nužno ispoljiti u 1. trudnoći.
što se tiče endometrija u vrijeme ovulacije, meni 6-7 mm ne zvuči tako loše jer pretpostavljam da se u narednih cca 5 dana (kada dolazi do implantacije) on dodatno podeblja... ali neka me netko ispravi ako griješim. pretpostavljam da te dr R nije odmah ubacio u IVF baš zbog činjenice da iza sebe već imaš 3 trudnoće od kojih jednu uspješnu, a nalazi su ti ok... većina će dr-a ipak prvo problemu pokušati pristupiti neinvazivnim metodama ako postoji šansa da se na taj način ostvari trudnoća (i meni je to ok dok god se ne oduži na puste godine i razvlačenja jadnih pacijenata bez pravca i smisla, što ne vjerujem da se može povezati s dr. R).

barbi, zao mi je  :Sad:  hug

----------


## Darkica

Barbi,žao mi je! Znači, idemo opet! Nek' nam taj put bude uspješan!

----------


## scooby

J&D na mene i mog supruga je isto dr L ostavio fenomenalan dojam.

frka,znam da su sad već i godine problem, no sve je počelo prije 3 godine. zbunjujući su cijelo vrijeme i uredni nalazi. što se jajnih stanica svi doktori su rekli da imam jako dobru zalihu jajnih stanica za svoje godine. svaki mjesec imam urednu ovulaciju 14-15 dan, na folikulometriji navodno jako lijepi folikul kada ne pijem baš ništa. klomifen sam pila kod dr R samo 3 mjeseca, svaki dan 1 tabletu i dobivala 2 - 3 folikula. drugo sve su bili uzv i folikulometrije u potpuno prirodnim ciklusima. možda je sve to bilo stvarno zbunjujuće pa on nije ništa predlagao osim strpljenja. no to mi je poput onoga "samo se opustite" a meni to ne ide pa ne ide. 
meni osobno jako odgovara način rada dr L. volim da mi se objasni i prije nego što se ja sjetim postaviti pitanje

bit će da je ipak stvar u osobnosti i kome paše kakav pristup i najviše sreća, sreća kao što kaže lana 2401

i naravno uvijek sam za traženje drugog mišljenja. možda za nekoga baš to bude presudno. 

darkica svaka čast na optimizmu.  :Smile:  zato me ovaj forum nadahnjuje

----------


## Inesz

scooby, sretno~~~
možeš li nam napisti koliki ti je mah?

Darkice, sretno~~~~ 

i svim drugim dragim forumašicama puno dobrih ~~~~~

----------


## Vrci

Pa i L ima pristup:bit ce jednom, ne trebaju se druge pretrage raditi... 

Mislim meni je on jako dobar,ali nakon 3puta vidim i ono lose, i realnija sam,i vidim sto zelim da se promijeni.
Drugo je kad uspijes od prve,odusevljen si... ali kad si tamo redovita musterija nije lako. Recimo mm je "poludio" sto sam punkciju cekala 3, a transfer 2 sata. To se ne bi smjelo dogadati. Organizacija...

Mislim ne kazem ja nista lose,samo sad vidim puno stvari koje mogu i bolje. Nikad ne znam,mozda na kraju i opet budem kod njega,ne mogu to sad reci unaprijed

----------


## mare41

Vrci, nekakvo pravilo postoji da se sve dodatne pretrage rade nakon 3 neuspjeha, u principu niko prije ne traži osim osnova, a tu spada i štitnjača, sad ti je vrijeme za sve iščekirati!

----------


## Ana29

> Nisam bila ni kod Radončića ni kod Baumana.. tako da ne znam. No iz prve ruke ti mogu preporučiti dr. Dmitrović. 
> (Prije nje sam bila na konzultacijama i pregledu kod dr. Alebić i dr. Lučinger, no ona je prva u nizu koja mi je "sjela" i kojoj sam se prepustila s povjerenjem.)
> 
> Tijekom postupaka stekla sam dojam da:
> - ne daje lažna obećanja
> - čvrsto nogama na zemlji
> - obraća pažnju na nalaze
> - šalje dalje na pretrage ako smatra da je potrebno
> - zna saslušati par i njihove želje
> ...



Potpisujem od A do Ž

----------


## barbi26

> Barbi,žao mi je! Znači, idemo opet! Nek' nam taj put bude uspješan!



haha idemo, nema predaje! meni je ostala jedna smrznuta blastica, pa prvo po nju!

kaj ti ćeš sad u veliki? možeš odmah ili jedna mj pauze?

----------


## barbi26

Vrci ja imam osjećaj da se ti stalno opravdavaš, pa nemoj imati nikakvu grižnju savijesti, tvoje je pravo na izbor, zato ih i ima više. uostalom plaćaš ih svojim zarađenim novcem, nitko ti ništa ne poklanja! odi probaj, vidi, možda uspiješ zbog čiste promjene i drugog pristupa. ja osobno ne mislim da imaš problema s imunologijom, ali ako ćeš se ti bolje osjećati, napravi pretrage, inzistiraj!

mene je npr radončič odmah nakon punkcije stavio na fragmin (2500, preventivne doze), prvenstveno zbog hs, ja vjerujem da je taj fragmin pomogao kod implatacije, luči mi je dao decapeptil i izazvao još veću hs, to nije upalilo, ali isto tako moglo je... uglavnom, u 11 tj prve trudnoće završila sam u bolnici zbog izuzetno jakog krvarenja (drugi je bio b. ovum), bauman me htio istog trena skinuti s fragmina, r. nije dao, napravili su mi trombo. pretrage, koagulaciju i sve dr, nije bilo nikakve indikacije za fragminom, ali ipak sam ga uzimala do 14.tj. Ja opet vjerujem da je zbog njega sve dobro prošlo, krvarenje se lakše očistilo, bila je to čista intuicija s radončićeve strane.
sad sam pričala s l. o tome, on kaže bezveze, čista sreća, ali jbg tko će znat.

----------


## Vrci

Ma ja sam inace takva,izbjegavam sukobe pa se stalno pokrivam komentarima :D

Ma mozda i nije imunologija,nego se trebaju poklopiti zvijezde. Ali bas bih htjela probati jedan postupak gdje necu od menge strepiti od bolne punkcije. Istina,izdrzala sam 2 puta,ali drugi je bilo gore. I priznajem da me strah sad za dalje

----------


## mare41

i zvijezdama treba pomoci da se poklope s tim da uzimamo svu terapiju koju mozemo i da napravimo sve pretrage koje mozemo, i da zaobidjemo bolne punkcije ako to zelimo
sretno svima!

----------


## Vrci

Zapravo tek sad kuzim sve one postove o kojima se raspravljalo o punkcijama bez anestezije ili koktela. Tek kad nesto dulje prodes,vidis sve strane...

Taman pocetkom 2.mj imam i kontrolu kod endica. Pred fet mi je tsh bio super,vidjet cemo sto on kaze.

I zapravo me zanima kako ce to ove godine ici s ogranicenjem broja postupaka prema broju zaposlenih. Do sad nije bilo promjena,ali kod L-a sam nacula da ministarstvo trazi neke podatke

----------


## Darkica

> haha idemo, nema predaje! meni je ostala jedna smrznuta blastica, pa prvo po nju!
> 
> kaj ti ćeš sad u veliki? možeš odmah ili jedna mj pauze?


Opet polustimulacija...meni se pokazala uspješnom :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Beta 1.5

Naručila se za 2 tj u Betaplus. 

Sretno svima ostalima...

----------


## ivka13

Cure, jel rade dr.L i Cito u Splitu postupke preko hzzo-a?

----------


## Vrci

L ne radi, Cito da

----------


## željkica

> Cure, jel rade dr.L i Cito u Splitu postupke preko hzzo-a?


Ne radi ni Cito više baš sam jučer pitala,da država nema novaca!

----------


## Vrci

Super, žale se da ima malo Hrvata, a kad nama treba pomoć, onda nema para...

željkica, kad ti krećeš?

----------


## željkica

Vrci, evo od danas počinjem sa bockanjem !  :scared:

----------


## Vrci

Sretno ti bilo... fali nam dobrih vijesti...

----------


## medeni.angel

Hitno trebam pomoc....
dobila sam lijekove u 12mj za postupak u 1mj...
zbog prehlade menga mi je sad dosla znam da mi je sestra rekla ako do 16 sati dobijem da dam inkeciju Decapeptiyl ali ne znam kada dajem Menopure tek sutra popodne ili moram i danas dobiti

----------


## Moe

> Hitno trebam pomoc....
> dobila sam lijekove u 12mj za postupak u 1mj...
> zbog prehlade menga mi je sad dosla znam da mi je sestra rekla ako do 16 sati dobijem da dam inkeciju Decapeptiyl ali ne znam kada dajem Menopure tek sutra popodne ili moram i danas dobiti


Imala sam:
Decapeptyl od prvog dana (u 21h), a Menopur od drugog dana (u 16h).
Svejedno preporučam da kontaktiraš liječnika ili sestru i pitaš.

----------


## medeni.angel

ok...hvala javila mi je isto protokol djevojka koja ide na postupak..problem je sto pocinju raditi tek od ponedeljka...u svakom slucaju hvala

----------


## barbi26

cure kad vama dođe menga nakon prestanka utrića? meni je danas 3. dan bez terapije i ništa se ne događa, nemam nikakvih naznaka pms-a... ali imam nešto zbunjujuće u zadnja 4 dana mi jednom dnevno bude ostatak guste sluzi sa tamnosmeđim ili nitima ili grudicama, nakon toga opet čist iscjedak. to je baš gusta žilava, sluz i samo prošaran, ne u cijelosti smečkasta.

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Hitno trebam pomoc....
> dobila sam lijekove u 12mj za postupak u 1mj...
> zbog prehlade menga mi je sad dosla znam da mi je sestra rekla ako do 16 sati dobijem da dam inkeciju Decapeptiyl ali ne znam kada dajem Menopure tek sutra popodne ili moram i danas dobiti


Ja sam decapeptyl bockala od prvog dana, a Gonale tek od 3. dana nakon pregleda (uzv).... 
Isto preporučam da se javiš doktoru ili sestri i pitaš...
I sretnoooooooooooooo

----------


## anddu

> Ja sam decapeptyl bockala od prvog dana, a Gonale tek od 3. dana nakon pregleda (uzv).... 
> Isto preporučam da se javiš doktoru ili sestri i pitaš...
> I sretnoooooooooooooo


Da tako radi dr. L, ali u Vinogradskoj je malo drukčiji protokol. Menopuri ili gonali idu od 2dc, dec od prvog

----------


## Vrci

> cure kad vama dođe menga nakon prestanka utrića? meni je danas 3. dan bez terapije i ništa se ne događa, nemam nikakvih naznaka pms-a... ali imam nešto zbunjujuće u zadnja 4 dana mi jednom dnevno bude ostatak guste sluzi sa tamnosmeđim ili nitima ili grudicama, nakon toga opet čist iscjedak. to je baš gusta žilava, sluz i samo prošaran, ne u cijelosti smečkasta.


Meni svaki puta drugacije. Jednom drugi dan,jednom nakon skoro 3 dana 
Treba vremena da se spusti taj progesteron,mislim da cak i po tjedan dana moze proci

----------


## nina977

[. 



Prošle godine u ljeti sam svoju soc gin zamolila da obavim HSG (pretraga za pamćenje) i biopsiju endometrija. Nalazi uredni, oba jajovoda prohodna. Za biopsiju endometrija sam nazvala Betaplus jer sam vidjela da tamo radi dr Bauman koji mi je preporučen da kod njega obavim tu pretragu. Sreća je htjela da je dr B baš bio u klinici i sestra (to svjedoči o vrhunskoj ljubaznosti) mi ga je dala na tel. Rekao je da to tamo ne radi ali neka dođem za par dana na SD s uputnicom i da ćemo to obaviti. Mislila sam da sanjam. Nakon par dana obavila, dr B super. Kad je nalaz bio gotov (uredan) dr B je na uzv dva dana nakon ovulacije izmjerio endo 10mm. To nisam imala zadnjih godinu dana, pa sam mislila da se stanje popravlja. Dr B je pregledao nalaze i također nije ništa preporučio jer je sve "u redu".

Scooby,ja slijedeći tjedan imam dogovorenu biopsiju endometrija,jel mi molim te možeš malo opisati kako izgleda zahvat?Thanks

----------


## nina977

Uf,malo sam zeznula sa slanjem posta,prvi odlomak je citat od Scooby.Baš sam smotana.... :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Da tako radi dr. L, ali u Vinogradskoj je malo drukčiji protokol. Menopuri ili gonali idu od 2dc, dec od prvog


Ok, ja sam  napisala svoje iskustvo, znam da svaki dr ima nekakav svoj pristup....

Barbie meni isto M stigne nakon nekih 3 dana otprilike i tako svaki put....

----------


## barbi26

hmmm nema postova od 2008. a meni baš treba nešto da pogledam kakav mi je bio protokol tada, sigurna sam da sam ga tu detaljno pisala, jer u službenim papirima mi je full stimulacija od 23 gonala, a znam da nije bilo tak...  gdje i kako mogu doći do te godine?

----------


## scooby

Nina977,sorry nije me bilo tjedan dana pa nisam vidjela tvoj post. Vjerojatno si već do sada obavila biopsiju endometrija i vidjela da nije u pitanju ništa strašno (poput pape) barem je tako bilo kod mene. Nadam se da će ti nalaz biti ok. Inače dr Bauman je rekao da su neka istraživanja pokazala kako biopsija endometrija može utjecati na njegovo bolje obnavljanje i kvalitetu a  time i na lakše ostvarivanje trudnoće. Kod mene  se to nije pokazalo , nadam se da kod tebe hoće.

----------


## krojachica

cure, posto nam je slijedeća postaja AIH i to u nekoj od privatnih klinika.
pokušala sam pročačkati po stranicama klinika za cijene ali ih nisu napisali.
može li mi netko napisati kako se kreću cijene aiha 2013?

----------


## tetadoktor

krojachica, provjeri
http://betaplus.hr/cijene/mpo-cjenik.html

za AIH pise 2000 kuna

----------


## frka

krojachice, a zašto privatno na AIH? to je postupak s jako malim postotkom uspjeha (ne želim te demoralizirati, ali to je činjenica), a lako se obavi u državnoj klinici na teret HZZO-a. čuvajte lovu za nedajbože potencijalni IVF...

----------


## štrumfeta

evo mene s mišljenjem jerbo je moja trudnoća iz aih-a i to iz privatne poliklinike.
ja bih svakako išla u privatnu na aih, jer se radi uz adekvatnu stimulaciju koju naravno platiš. kod mene je bilo: klomifeni + gonali 2×150 iu + ovitrelle i mislim da je zbog toga upalilo - imala sam 3 zrela folikula i jedan se oplodio.
u bolnicama sam skužila da nije takav protokol (samo klomići i eventualno štoperica, nekad bez ičega- e to fakat ne kužim) i onda je postotak uspješnosti puno manji.  isto tako, u bolnici sve bez razlike i bez obzira na dijagnozu trpaju na aih kad imaju i nemaju šanse, jer im je jeftinije.
zato, ako si možete priuštiti, i imate dijagnozu koja je ok za aih (pazi, bar 10 milijuna dobrih spermića nakon obrade, tvoje prohodne jajovode i dobar endić) - pritom podrazumijevam da vjeruješ svome doktoru da je dobro procijenio da je to adekvatna metoda za vas, samo naprijed, i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## krojachica

*štrumfeta*, a u kojoj si klinici radila aih, vidim da si zadovoljna?
u stvari bi mi trebale preporuke za neku od klinika, jer neznam na 
osnovu čega da odlučim.
*frka*, mislim da bi u državnoj klinici dulje čekali na postupak, a i čujem
da je uspješnost veća u privatnim, a možda ćemo i kombinirati, ići privatno dok
ne dočekamo državno...
u našem slučaju AIH je najviše do čega ćemo ići u MPO.

----------


## štrumfeta

krojacica - mi smo išli u Vili kod dr. Radoncica.
ja sam se za njega odlučila zbog preporuka da obraća pozornost na imunologiju koja je kod mene problematična.
on će ti paziti na štitnjaču i ostale imunoliške faktore ako treba, što koliko sam shvatila Luči baš i ne smatra bitnim. 
ali, ako nemaš s tim problema, mislim da su ti svi u Zg dobri.
za Betaplus sam čula isto sve jako lijepo - da su odličan izbor, pogotovo da su stručni za pcos.
većina ovdje na ovom pf-u je kod Lučija i zadovoljni su  :Smile:

----------


## krojachica

tnx štrumfeta, samo još podpitanje, u kojoj je klinici Luči?

----------


## krojachica

jel to lučinger u ivf centru? a postoji još i ivf klinika, netko je i nju hvalio...

moj izbor je otežala i činjenica da sam bila
kod dr. Radončića u Vili na MPO konzultacijama
i on me je poslao na HSG u kliniku Medikol? a koliko vidim Radončić radi i u Betaplus klinici?
Osim toga bila sam i pacijentica dr. Marton koja me je opet zbunila jer je rekla da ne trebam
HSG i da bi mi ga ona napravila da treba, nego je čisto gin. pregledom utvrdila da je sve "mekano"
i prohodno?

----------


## luci07

Da, lučinger je u ivf centru. 

Dr. R te poslao negdje drugdje jer koliko sam čula, u viliju više ne rade hsg. 
A što se tiče ovog zadnjeg, nisam stručnjak, ali još nisam čula da se prohodnost jajovoda utvrđuje običnim pregledom. :Unsure:

----------


## krojachica

nisam ni ja to nikad čula, a dosta kopam po ovom i drugim forumima.
ali kad to čuješ od dr. u koju imaš povjerenja nekako te ponese 
da bi moglo biti istina, i onda na njoj plivaš godinu, godinu i pol...
još je čudnije jer žena radi HSG i to dobro jer mi ju je i Radončić preporučio
(uz Medikol) pa mi je to mogla bez problema napraviti i naplatiti...
bilo kako bilo ako je i u pravu, svima je HSG uvjet za AIH, a za AIH su uvjet čisti brisevi,
koliko sam shvatila?

----------


## krojachica

Kod Beta plus mi se sviđa što ima fer cijenu za folikulometriju - 150 kn, najgore mi je kad ti netko za pet minuta
posla odere 450 kn. mislim, uz cijenu samog AIHa je dosta važna i cijena folikulometrije jer na 
njih ideš x puta

----------


## Moe

> Kod Beta plus mi se sviđa što ima fer cijenu za folikulometriju - 150 kn, najgore mi je kad ti netko za pet minuta
> posla odere 450 kn. mislim, uz cijenu samog AIHa je dosta važna i cijena folikulometrije jer na 
> njih ideš x puta


Gledam cjenike od Betaplusa... i kod IVF-a se ide na folikulometrije, ali ih posebno ne naplaćuju. 
Znači npr u cjeniku cijena za polustimulirani IVF je 6.500,00 kn. I to je konačna cijena (uključene su folikulometrije), plaćaš si lijekove posebno. Pa si nešto mislim da su možda i u cijeni inseminacije 2.000,00 kn po toj logici uključene folikulometrije? Možda najbolje da nazoveš i provjeriš.. a možeš kod njih obaviti i HSG. Koliko znam dr. Radončić sad tamo radi MPO.

----------


## krojachica

*moe*, mislim da Beta ne radi RNG HSG, nego SONO HSG a dr. R mi je preporučio baš RNG,
valjda je najpouzdaniji.

da, treba provjeriti jesu li folikulometrije uključene u cijenu aih-a. 
poslala sam nekoliko upita klinikama,
IVF klinika mi je odgovorila da je AIH 1 600 kn + folikulometrije 250 kn svaka koliko ih bude.

zapravo me smeta što to sve ne mogu odraditi u jednoj klinici, ovo šetanje i košta jer opet
svugdje ponovno plačaš inicijalni pregled, MPO konzultacije...

što mislite da li da odem na konzultacije kod Lučingera prije HSG-a ili poslije i da li Lučinger 
radi RNG HSG?

----------


## nina977

> Nina977,sorry nije me bilo tjedan dana pa nisam vidjela tvoj post. Vjerojatno si već do sada obavila biopsiju endometrija i vidjela da nije u pitanju ništa strašno (poput pape) barem je tako bilo kod mene. Nadam se da će ti nalaz biti ok. Inače dr Bauman je rekao da su neka istraživanja pokazala kako biopsija endometrija može utjecati na njegovo bolje obnavljanje i kvalitetu a  time i na lakše ostvarivanje trudnoće. Kod mene  se to nije pokazalo , nadam se da kod tebe hoće.


Bila sam u petak.nije bilo strašno.Svejdno,hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## BigBlue

> Dr. R te poslao negdje drugdje jer koliko sam čula, u viliju više ne rade hsg.





> *moe*, mislim da Beta ne radi RNG HSG, nego SONO HSG a dr. R mi je preporučio baš RNG,
> valjda je najpouzdaniji.



Prije dva dana sam razgovarala s dr. Radončićem oko HSGa za prijateljicu koja tek kreće u MPO vode i *znam da u Viliju radi kontrastni SonoHSG*. Do sada je slao na RtgHSG, jer se u principu SonoHSG radio s otopinom/kontrastom koja nije davala najsigurnije rezultate, ali krajem godine su nabavili najnoviji kontrast za SonoHSG (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRLosukRWEg). Za cijenu ti nemam pojma, ni frendica još nije zvala jer čeka 2. mjesec, pa je najbolje nazvati i pitati.

Da se radi o meni, nikada ne bi išla na RtgHSG ako planiram roditi i imam mogućnost kvalitetnog izbora, upravo zbog ionizirajućeg zračenja. Imam ti neke materijale o usporedbi uspješnosti/točnosti dijagnostike između rtg i sono hsg-a, pa ako te zanima možeš mi poslati mail na pp.

----------


## Vrci

Krojachica, Lucinger ne radi HSG. 

Mislim da je i kod njega i u Betaplus u cijenu AIH ukljucena folikulometrija

----------


## BigBlue

Sad čitam kaj sam napisala:



> Da se radi o meni, nikada ne bi išla na RtgHSG ako planiram roditi i imam mogućnost kvalitetnog izbora, upravo zbog ionizirajućeg zračenja. Imam ti neke materijale o usporedbi uspješnosti/točnosti dijagnostike između rtg i sono hsg-a, pa ako te zanima možeš mi poslati mail na pp.


Malo sam se krivo izrazila, jer po ovome ispada kao da se na HSG ide iz zabave. Mislila sam da ako mogu birati, izabrala bi poštedniju metodu koja će mi pružiti iste, ako ne i bolje rezultate.

----------


## Inesz

> evo mene s mišljenjem jerbo je moja trudnoća iz aih-a i to iz privatne poliklinike.
> ja bih svakako išla u privatnu na aih, jer se radi uz adekvatnu stimulaciju koju naravno platiš. kod mene je bilo: klomifeni + gonali 2×150 iu + ovitrelle i mislim da je zbog toga upalilo - imala sam 3 zrela folikula i jedan se oplodio.
> u bolnicama sam skužila da nije takav protokol (samo klomići i eventualno štoperica, nekad bez ičega- e to fakat ne kužim) i onda je postotak uspješnosti puno manji.  isto tako, u bolnici sve bez razlike i bez obzira na dijagnozu trpaju na aih kad imaju i nemaju šanse, jer im je jeftinije.


postupci potpomognute oplodnje u našim bolnicama imaju puno prostora za poboljšanje. ali, ni kod privatnika nije baš sve bajno... evo recimo:  

-raditi AIH uz tri "zrela folikula"?! 
uz takvu inseminaciju može doći do trostrukog začeća. tko je spreman prihvatiti rizik troplodne trudnoće? je li dr koj je radio inseminaciju pri "tri zrela folikula" na to upozorio?


stimulacija kod AIH-a nije nužna kod svake žene. AIH se radi bez stimulacije za žene koje imaju ovulaciju. 

a to da u bolnici sve šalju na AIH, je naprosto netočno.

----------


## ana-

drage moje evo otvorena je tema za našu Tikicu78 i njene zvjezdice 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/78233-R...37#post2318337

----------


## Mali Mimi

štrumfeta zar misliš da je tvoj AIH upalio jer si dobila gonale sa klomifenima? 
Ne kužim o kakvoj uštedi se radi u bolnicama koje sugeriraju AIH jer ako ne uspije svejedno se ide na IVF, recimo ja sam odradila 3 AIH i poslije preko 10 IVF u bolnici tako da stvarno ne vidim gdje su to na meni uštedili...
Slažem se sa frkom da je AIH ipak postupak koji je bolje obaviti preko bolnice jer nema tu neke velike razlike ideš li privatno ili preko bolnice što se samog postupka tiče, a u novcima je velika razlika...

----------


## krojachica

Hvala cure na puno korisnih informacija, BigBlue imaš pp.

*Inesz*, zanima me zbog čega misliš da nije dobro stimulirati O u AIH-u,
kod žena koje imaju O kad je to praksa koja je prihvaćena kao optimalna
u većini klinika i kod nas i vani?

meni je to i logično jer liječnici u fazi kad rade AIH zapravo neznaju 
kakve su kvalitete jajne stanice pa će od 2-3 možda jedna biti dovoljno kvalitetna.
probati AIH bez stimulacije bi možda bilo opravdano kod nekih mladih žena (ispod 30).

zapravo i prije AIH-a mnogi koriste metodu Kontrolirane Superovulacije kojom se forsira proizvodnja
više js ukoliko postoji problem lošijeg spermiograma.

znam da stimulacija nije bezopasna ali računajući šanse za postizanje rezultata, mislim da je nužna

----------


## J&D

Krojachica, a zasto vama ne dolazi ivf u obzir? Ako sam dobro skuzila u prijasnjim postovima? I ako se smije znati?  :Smile:

----------


## štrumfeta

> štrumfeta zar misliš da je tvoj AIH upalio jer si dobila gonale sa klomifenima?


nemam pojima, mali mimi, puno je faktora uvijek. da ne govorimo o sreći  :Smile: .  
ali činjenica je da je takva stimulacija kod iui-a standardna praksa vani u klinikama (ne govorim napamet, informirala sam se) i da povećava stopu uspješnosti iui-a. cilj je dobiti 2-3 folikula jer s jednim postupak najčešće nije uspješan.
kako zbog kvalitete jajnih stanica, kako zbog kvalitete spermija. 
pa nije stimulacija samo za žene koje nemaju ovulaciju, *Inesz*. Ali u svakom slučaju, da, treba upozoravati na mogućnost višeplodne trudnoće, svjedokom smo velikih gubitaka zbog toga svaki dan  :Sad: . 
ali nisam ni ja cvjetić što se tiče godina  :Wink: . A isto tako mi se čini da prečesto zaboravljamo da i doktori "nešto" znaju kad nam daju protokole, nismo ni mi na ovom forumu uvijek najpametnije.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam dobivala svaki put po 3 folikula a jednom čak i 5 samo na klomifenu(tad smo morali na IVF zbog rizika od višepl. trudnoće) hoću reći i samo s klomifenima se može postići dobra reakcija, a iskreno mislim da je pored dijagnoze, sreća dosta bitan faktor u cjeloj toj priči

----------


## štrumfeta

> a to da u bolnici sve šalju na AIH, je naprosto netočno.


 prihvaćam, preopćenito sam to rekla i griješim. znam da se može odbiti, a i da kad je jasno da nema smisla da i ne šalju par. 
ali ovo 



> AIH se radi bez stimulacije za žene koje imaju ovulaciju


 je naprosto netočno  :Smile: 
to je onda nestručno odrađen postupak aih-a.

----------


## štrumfeta

da mimi, i ja mislim da je sreća užasno bitan faktor. ali kaj nije da se gonadotropini daju za finalno dozrijevanje folikula zbog bolje kvalitete js?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja to nisam čula, može biti da su kvalitetnije j.s. (stvarno ne mogu tvrditi) a štoperice ti je za finalno dozrijevanje folikula

----------


## Inesz

da se razumijemo-stimulacija ovulacije izvodi se gonadotropinima, klomifen citratom ili u zadnje vrijeme i letrozolom. injekcija bhcg-a tzv štoperica nije stimulacija.

stimulacija ovulacije nije potrebna pri inseminaciji kod žena svih žene. stimulacija ovulacije nije nužnost već opcija pri inseminaciji.

e, sad, ako netko misli da stimulacija "popravlja" kvalitetu janih stanica ili da je normalno raditi inseminaciju pri tri zrela folikula (čak i kod žena koje nisu u cvijetu mladosti)... to je njegov problem. ali budući da je ovo javni forum koji teži biti edukativan i informativan ja moram napisati:

-stimulacija ovulacije ne pridonosi kvaliteti već samo većem broju jajnih stanica (kvaliteta  jajnih stanica dobivenih u stimulaciji ovisi o puno faktora)
-nije poželjno raditi inseminaciju pri tri folikula koji su veličinom takvi da ukazuju da bi mogli ovulirati u postupku i osloboditi tri jajne stanice

----------


## krojachica

> da se razumijemo-stimulacija ovulacije izvodi se gonadotropinima, klomifen citratom ili u zadnje vrijeme i letrozolom. injekcija bhcg-a tzv štoperica nije stimulacija.
> 
> stimulacija ovulacije nije potrebna pri inseminaciji kod žena svih žene. stimulacija ovulacije nije nužnost već opcija pri inseminaciji.
> 
> e, sad, ako netko misli da stimulacija "popravlja" kvalitetu janih stanica ili da je normalno raditi inseminaciju pri tri zrela folikula (čak i kod žena koje nisu u cvijetu mladosti)... to je njegov problem. ali budući da je ovo javni forum koji teži biti edukativan i informativan ja moram napisati:
> 
> -stimulacija ovulacije ne pridonosi kvaliteti već samo većem broju jajnih stanica (kvaliteta  jajnih stanica dobivenih u stimulaciji ovisi o puno faktora)
> -nije poželjno raditi inseminaciju pri tri folikula koji su veličinom takvi da ukazuju da bi mogli ovulirati u postupku i osloboditi tri jajne stanice


ja nisam rekla niti mislila da stimulacija popravlja kvalitetu j.c.
radi se o statistici: ako se pretpostavlja da su j.c. manje kvalitetne, i ako ih proizvedemo više,
veća je šansa da će jedna od njih biti optimalne kvalitete.
to sam obrazložila u gornjem postu i opće je prihvaćeno kod mnogih MPO-ovaca.
možda se jednom pokaže krivim (ima naznaka i tome: neka istraživanja govore da su u stim. ciklusu
j.c. slabije kvalitete?!?).
AIH je postupak u koji liječnik i pacijenti ulaze a da im je jedan od ključnih faktora uspjeha nepoznat (kvaliteta j.c.) 
i takvu situaciju pokušavaju optimizirati.
svaki je slučaj individualan, ali je općeprihvaćeno da su iznad 38 (35) j.c. bitno slabije kvalitete kod
SVIH žena.

----------


## barbi26

kakve su to kvalitetnije j.s, ja znam da mogu biti nezrele, zrele i prezrele, a to se postiže dobrim tajmingom i dobrom stimulacijom. nikad nisam čula da je dr rekao dobili smo zrele stanice ali loše kvalitete. 
Iz mog iskustva (bila sam na 4 aih-a klomifenom stimulirana dobivala sam po 2,3 pa čak i 4 folikula (od toga dva vodeća, što je upravo problem jer je rast asimetričan pri klomifenskom ciklusu), uvijek smo radili aih, nikad punkciju) u zadnjem pokušaju smo planirali polustimulirani ivf,  počela s klomifenima i imala na jednoj strani dva na drugoj 3 veća folikula, od 8. dc dodali po dva gonala i buknulo na kraju 12 folikula, dobili 8 dobrih (zrelih) ocita. 
hoću reči dok nismo dodali gonale nije ni bilo značajnije reakcije, i iako su ti folikuli kasnijje počeli rasti, ipak su bile stanice.

----------


## krojachica

*Insz* što se tiće obustavljanja AIH-a ako su 3 folikula, i to je individualno:

ja sam bila u blago stimuliranom ciklusu i išli smo na ciljane odnose,
imala sam 2 "krasna" folikula, dokazanu O u oba jajnika (35 g, spermiogram ok i td),
i rezultat je bio 0, slijedeći puta isto 2 "krasna" folikula u jednom jajniku i opet 0.
Da li bi onda i mome slučaju trebalo prekinuti AIH kada bi uz malo jaču stimulaciju 
imala dobila 3 "krasna" folikula?

----------


## Vrci

Pohvale za Betaplus (dr. Dmitrović)
Bila na konzultacijama, detaljno je pogledala moje i mm-ove nalaze, i imamo daljnji plan akcije. 
Ostavila je dobar dojam na nas, sve je bilo super i profesionalno. Nismo dugo čekali, svi tamo ljubazni, od sestre do doktorice. Sve čisto, novo, uredno. Parking je bio očišćen iako je hrrrpa snijega tamo. 
Ne želim sad u prevelike detalje, ali za sad od mene imaju preporuke. Dobili smo puno objašnjenja i odgovoreno mi na neka pitanja koja nisam ni znala da imam.

----------


## frka

krojachice, hrpa je slučajeva kad su se vraćala 3 (pa i više) embrija po nekoliko puta i postupci su završili neuspjehom, da bi na kraju, nakon xy neuspjeha, došlo do višeplodne trudnoće. jednostavno se tako poklopilo. tako da 2 neuspješna AIH-a nisu razlog za treći s 3 krasna folikula. bez obzira na to što su šanse s Aih-om općenito male u usporedbi s IVF-om i bez obzira na to što su šanse za višeplodnu trudnoću iz AIH-a male. šansa postoji i meni je to dovoljno. često se sjetim one žene kojoj su u BiH radili inseminaciju s puno folikula (klomifen) i začela je petorke. nijedna beba nije preživjela  :Sad:  a kolike su bile šanse za tako nešto?
osobno ne bih radila AIH s 3 i više lijepa folikula i dobrim spermiogramom. nakon trudnoće u kojoj su se zaredale komplikacije ne bih dopustila niti transfer više od 1 embrija jer Bog zna što bi bilo da je u pitanju bila višeplodna trudnoća. mislim da se liječnici koji se odlučuju na AIH s više od 2 folikula itekako kockaju sa svojim pacijentima (osim ako je u pitanju visoka dob, ali tada je ionako besmisleno raditi AIH).

----------


## štrumfeta

kad sam rekla gonadotropini, mislila sam na gonal ili menopur (vani follistim). nisam mislila na štopericu, iako hcg također spada u gonadotropine.
a da je dovoljno da imaš nekoliko "lijepih" folikula "lijepe" veličine, zašto bi ženama koje dobro reagiraju na klomifen uopće davali gonale/menopure/...koje već ime ima lijek? 
možda zato što pridonose kvaliteti eventualnih jajnih stanica unutra.
ma, uoće mi je ovo glupo. iznijela sam svoje mišljenje jer je krojachica pitala za aih u privatnim klinikama, pa sam iz prve ruke napisala svoje iskustvo koje je pozitivno. a na prste jedne ruke mogu nabrojati cure na forumu koje su ostale trudne iz aih-a (što ne znači da ne ostaju, samo se ne javljaju  :Smile: ) i htjela sam pomoći. 
a kad čitam strane forume i informacije na stranicama američkih i britanskih poliklinika, vidim da imaju veću stopu uspješnosti nego kod nas (možda lažu!), ali ne vidim drugo objašnjenje nego da su selektivniji pri sugeriranju aih-a kao metode liječenja (pogotovo jer se sve plaća i itekako ćeš odvagnuti hoćeš li ići na tri/četiri aih-a ili jedan ivf recimo) i jer im je protokol s jačom stimulacijom, otprilike ovakav kakav sam ja imala. i da, svi redom ističu važnost dobijanja nekoliko folikula. a tri "lijepa" folikula ne znače tri "zrele" jajne stanice i ne mogu se uspoređivati s et-om tri zametka. 
ubijte me sad  :Smile:

----------


## ljube

štrumfeta, super je i korisno što si prenijela svoje iskustvo u vezi aih-a (znam još jednu lijepu trudnoću iz istog protokola kod istog doktora). 
To je istina da se vani primjenjuju jači protokoli, uz ovakav kakav si ti imala, često se ide i sa čistim gonadotropinima bez Klomifena (pisala je forumašica Kaae o tome, njoj je protokol za inseminaciju trebao biti sa Puregonom).

----------


## frka

ali Kaae ima praktički nemjerljiv AMH i pretpostavljam da se kod nje nije očekivala ne znam kakva reakcija. 3 lijepa folikula ne znači nužno 3 js, ali može i upravo to značiti. ja ne bih riskirala i u tom bih se slučaju odlučila za IVF.

----------


## barbi26

ja bi prije odluke izvadila estradiol  :Wink: 

mislim da je i ovo bio aih
http://www.24sata.hr/sudbine/skoro-s...z-snova-221714

----------


## krojachica

tnx, *frka*, dobro je pogledati stvari i iz drugog ugla a ne samo svog 
(mada je to teško),
*barbi26*, možeš li mi reći što bi se iz razine estradiola eventualno moglo isčitati?
meni je kod zadnjeg mjerenja bio 203 pmol/l, mada znam da to varira od ciklusa do ciklusa

----------


## BigBlue

Razina estradiola odgovara veličini i broju folikula, odnosno indikator je broja (zrelih) jajnih stanica, a pretraga se može raditi i nekoliko puta tijekom same stimulacije sa svrhom korekcije iste, te za tempiranje i određivanje količine "štoperice".

----------


## krojachica

znači ako je estradiol veći, to je situacija bolja, ili obrnuto?
negdje sam čiatla da je estradiol u nekoj "klackalici" odnosu sa fsh.
znate li koje bi vrijednosti bile ok 3dc.

----------


## Mali Mimi

da krojachice čim je estradiol veći je situacija bolja  ali ovo o čemu BB govori je vezano za stimulaciju tj. vadi se pred kraj stimulacije da se može bolje odrediti štoperica i da se otprilike zna koliko bi bilo zrelih j.s., a ovo o klackalici u odnosu na fsh mislim da mora biti negdje duplo manji od FSH inače ako je veći može ukazivati na PCOS, ne znam napamet vrijednosti imaš sigurno negdje na internetu za taj 3. dan

----------


## frka

MM, mislim da si pobrkala estradiol i LH. omjer LH i FSH može ukazivati na PCOS...

----------


## Mali Mimi

a da da upravu si

----------


## barbi26

Imate dvije jedinice za mjerenje estradiola a to su pg/ml i pmol/l!
Kada je nalaz iskazan u jedinicama pg/ml onda je vrijednost za jednu zrelu jajnu stanicu oko 250, a kada je iskazana u jedinicama pmol/l za jednu zrelu jajnu stanicu vrijednost bi trebala biti oko 800.

možete provjeriti u par postupaka, meni je uvijek odgovaralo!
u stimuliranom ciklusu kod radončiča na nalazu estradiola koji sam radila u polik. sunce je pisao "aparat ne može izmjeriti tako visoku razinu", i zbilja bila je HS, ispunktirao mi je 15 stanica

----------


## bamilic

ne znam da li je prava tema, ali htjela bih s vama podijeliti iskustva s neplodnosti i liječenju u privatnoj poliklinici. nakon što sam prije tri godine zbog stresa, tj.šoka izgubila menstruaciju, potpuni poremećaj  rada hipofize u odnosu na spolne hormone, prvo sam se liječila u vinogradskoj, pa u petrovoj, pa sam Bogu hvala dobila preporuke za polikliniku BetaPlus i dr. Dmitrović. MM astenozoospermija, moji hormoni na nuli. nakon nekoliko mjeseci tempiranog odnosa, ništa, stimulacija klomifenom, IVF, tri oplođene stanice, singleembrio transfer 5 dana starte blastociste i evo me sad sam u 11. tjednu trudnoće. na mirovanju do pregleda za 2 tjedna, nadam se da će sve biti savršeno, a onda planiramo ići po dvije zamrznute blastociste iz istog ciklusa  :Smile: 
stvarno imam samo riječi hvale za dr. i BetaPlus...
probat ću na drugim temam još napisati o pojedinim etapama ako mogu kome pomoći

----------


## Giselle

drage moje,
nakon velike traume ukljucujem se ponovo u vas i nas svijet, i idemo na nove pokusaje. Zanima me sto je zbilja od dokumentacije ovoga puta potrebno, a ne sto je MOGUCE potrebno, kako to pise na stranicama beta plus klinike..... dakle sto MORAM imati od papira/testova? I koliko stari mogu biti testovi (brisovi, AIDS, Hep, Hormoni, da li muz mora imati nalaz za krvnu grupu, itd)
HVALA PUNO!

 :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Giselle baš mi je žao, pa što se dogodilo?
Ne znam točno traži beta plus pa neću govoriti unaprijed, nadam se da će se javiti netko tko je bio nedavno tamo

----------


## Vrci

Najbolje ti je prvo otici na konzultacije, i onda ce ti reci koji nalazi mogu biti kako stari.

Znam da za postupak obvezno treba krvna grupa, test na hiv i hep b i c za oba partnera. 

A brisevi, papa, nesto ostalo, i kako staro prihvacaju, to ovisi o doktoru i klinici

----------


## tetadoktor

Gisele, Vrci ti je dobro rekla. najbolje je da odeš na konzultacije i tamo će ti dr kod kojeg ideš najbolje reći koje nalaze od sljedećih trebaš ponoviti.
- hormonski status: FSH, LH, E2, PRL i TSH vađeni drugog do petog dana ciklusa - hormonski status: ukupni testosteron, DHEA-s, SHBG
 - hormonski status: dodatno – progesteron (21. dana ciklusa), 17-OHP, kortizol
 - cervikalni brisevi (aerobi, anaerobi, mikoplazme, klamidija)
 - markeri zaraznih bolesti, i za partnera (HBV, HCV, HIV, VDRL)
 - krvna grupa i Rh faktor (samo žena)

 - spermiogram

----------


## Vrci

Recimo ja sam u betaplus došla sa 10mj starim hormonskim nalazima, to me nije tražila ponoviti

Ali ostalo (hiv, hepatitis)  ću trebati, ne znam samo za briseve

Inače krvna grupa i rh treba i za partnera. Barem je do sad tako bilo

----------


## Shadow2

Evo nam je dan poceo sa placem :Sad: (
molim vas koliko mozete uplatite maloj Nori....svaka minuta je bitna za spas zivota lipe srecice,a to mi bar ovdje znamo koliko znaci....

Stvar je stvarno hitna....drzimo joj fige!

http://m.dalmacijanews.com/article/?...ticle-id=46843

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam već jutros uplatila, jako me potreslo. Još kad sam gledala slikice na fejsu...

Nadam se da će njoj,kao i maloj Stephanie, Amerika donijeti zdravlje



Ups, nisam tu htjela odgovoriti... a ne mogu obrisati sad

----------


## M@tt

Uplaćeno, nije puno ali je od srca...

----------


## Giselle

Hvala cure,zlatne ste!!
Ici cemo ponovo za 2mj.,gonali i cetrotide.prvi put je beba umrla u 21.tjednu,srce,svasta koma...
Sad se nadamo zdravoj bebici,sretno svima!

----------


## bubekica

pozivam vas da nam se pridruzite na odbrojavanju  :Smile:

----------


## BubaSanja

Drage cure, uistinu nemam vremena iščitavati 100 stranica topika u nadi da je netko negdje naveo, ali znam da tu sve znate pa vas molim na pp da mi napišete kolika je prosječna cijena lijekova kad se kupuju za postupak u privatnim poliklinikama? Ja sam jednom uspjela sa kombinacijom Gonala i Decapeptyla u dugom protokolu pa se sugerira da s tim pokušam ponovo. 
Važem da li ići privatno ili čekati da dođem na red na dugoj listi u bolnici, no uopće nemam predodžbu koliko bi me to sve koštalo. Vidjela sam po webu cijene IVF/ICSI što meni treba, ali ne znam koliko se na to još dodaje za lijekove (ugrubo, naravno).
Molim za info, može na pp, tnx

----------


## Vrci

Imas temu za lijekove, gdje su najjeftiniji. Pa tamo procitaj. Bila je tu negdje na prvoj stranici tema

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bubasanja tesko je reci koliko.. od 3.,4. pa do 6.,7. tisucakn.. kod svakog drugacije..

gonali su ti oko 200,00 kn, a decapeptyl oko 50,00 kn pa racunaj, znas otprilike koliko ti treba..

----------


## tikica78

drage i dragi (M@tt) moji.. evo i mene konačno da vas sve zagrlim pošaljem bilijun vibri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da uskoro  svi imate ovu sreću u svom srcu koju ja nosim  ..

hvala mom dragom dr.L i ekipi ivf centra na ostvarenju sna, na smislu koji je dao mom životu !!

----------


## M@tt

> drage i dragi (M@tt) moji.. evo i mene konačno da vas sve zagrlim pošaljem bilijun vibri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> da uskoro  svi imate ovu sreću u svom srcu koju ja nosim  ..
> 
> hvala mom dragom dr.L i ekipi ivf centra na ostvarenju sna, na smislu koji je dao mom životu !!


Ajme predivni su!!!  :Klap:  :Klap:  Uživaj tikice, zaslužila si nakon svega što se izdešavalo.  :Grin: 

A mi nečemo odustat tako lako, borimo se do posljednjeg daha. Na proljeće dalje valjda...

----------


## Sonja29

M@tt vrijeme je za vas  :Smile: 
tikice draga grli svoje srečice i uživaj sa svojom djecom!

----------


## Vrci

Ajme Matt, u 7.mj vam je bio zadnji, što je toliko prošlo? Čini mi se kao da je nedavno bilo

tikice, zaslužila si svu sreću. Nadam se da ćemo i mi sve uskoro tako

----------


## M@tt

[QUOTE=Vrci;2342123]Ajme Matt, u 7.mj vam je bio zadnji, što je toliko prošlo? Čini mi se kao da je nedavno /QUOTE]

Da, u 7.2012.  Ja sam u 8. otisao u J.Ameriku na 4 mjeseca i ode vrijeme. A sad pokusavamo prirodno opet, pa ko zna... Cekamo jos ciklus max dva i idemo dalje.

----------


## barbi26

Kakvo zatišje na forumu, a u čekaonici gužvetina... izgleda da su svi u nekom incognito postupku  :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

> Kakvo zatišje na forumu, a u čekaonici gužvetina... izgleda da su svi u nekom incognito postupku


Kakvo je stanje kod dr.jeli velika guzva

----------


## barbi26

Je gužva je poprilična, ali on to sve super hendla... a i zaredale su mu se brojne trudnoće, tak da je apsolutno dobro razdoblje za postupke dok ga prati ovaj pozitivni val!

----------


## M@tt

Večer, idemo sutra na konzultacije u Betaplus i sad je draga shvatila da nemamo potvrdu o pravnom i psihološkom savjetovanju, tj. imamo ju ali je ostala kod dr.L. Ne znam zašto smo ju ostavili kod njega. Kakva je procedura s time da li zna netko? Da li se može nazvati centar di smo to obavili da se nam isprintaju potvrde ponovno ili kako?

----------


## Gabi25

Matt te potvrde vam vise nisu potrebne i nigdje vas ih ne bi trebali tražiti. Novim zakonom te potvrde nisu propisane kao obavezne.

----------


## M@tt

> Matt te potvrde vam vise nisu potrebne i nigdje vas ih ne bi trebali tražiti. Novim zakonom te potvrde nisu propisane kao obavezne.


ajme super, skroz sam zaboravio na to. Hvala Gabi...

----------


## Zima77

> Je gužva je poprilična, ali on to sve super hendla... a i zaredale su mu se brojne trudnoće, tak da je apsolutno dobro razdoblje za postupke dok ga prati ovaj pozitivni val!


hvala barbie onda moram u akciju nadam se ovaj put pozitivnom rezultatu svima želim da što prije budemo trbušaste ... :Klap:

----------


## Ana29

> Večer, idemo sutra na konzultacije u Betaplus i sad je draga shvatila da nemamo potvrdu o pravnom i psihološkom savjetovanju, tj. imamo ju ali je ostala kod dr.L. Ne znam zašto smo ju ostavili kod njega. Kakva je procedura s time da li zna netko? Da li se može nazvati centar di smo to obavili da se nam isprintaju potvrde ponovno ili kako?



M@tt kako je bilo? Kakvi su planovi? Kod koga ste bili u Betaplus?

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt kako je bilo? Kakvi su planovi? Kod koga ste bili u Betaplus?



Jucer smo bili kod doktorice u Betaplusu.                                  Dojmovi su pozitivni. Odradio spermiogram jos jednom. Sve ok...
Iznenadila se kako tako mlada zena ima tako niski Amh i veli da jos nije radila s nikim ko ima tako niski.   
Rekla da imamo jos mozda svije tri godine maximalno s obzirom da nam su godinu dana amh smanjio za 1.0 ali da su plus njene godine u svemu tome. 
Po njenome treba vrtjeti postupke i rekla je nesto sto nas iznenadilo, a to je da bi ona cim vise vrtila polustimulirane jer tako i tako u punoj stimulaciji dobimo tek koju stanicu vise.                                                 Kod dr.L je bilo obrnuto, on je predlagao punu stimulaciju stalno, prvenstveno zbog toga jer je rekao da su u punoj stimulaciji stanice puno bolje kvalitete te nije pridodavao bas neku paznju tom niskom amh. Rekla da bi sa nama pokusala mozda i postupak sa zamzrnutim embriotransferom, obzirom da smo do sad uvijek imali svjezi. I poslala nas vadit kariogram. Jel radi netko privatno to mozda?
Ukratko to je to, sve novo,cisto, BEZ IKAKVOG CEKANJA. :p

----------


## tetadoktor

bravo M@tt, a i inace je normalno da se u privatnim poliklinikama ne ceka na red, nego da si kod doktora onda kad si narucen

----------


## kruca

M@tt, ja isto imam nizak AMH (6,8) i bila sam u jednom postupku kod dr.L. (polustimuliranom) i baš on mi je rekao da se ne isplati ići sa punom stimulacijom jer svejedno neću dobiti puno stanica. Rekao mi je da ima već nekoliko trudnoća sa još nižim AMH i da su to isto bili polustimulirani. S time da moram napomenuti..tada kada sam bila kod njega sam imala nalaz AMH sa VV koji je pokazivao 2,4 i on je išao na polustimulaciju sa tim nalazom. Nakon toga me dr. u Vinogradskoj tražio da ipak ponovim nalaz AMH kod njih jer mu je taj sa VV bio čudan (prije godinu dana sam radila u Vin i bio je 8,6 da bi za god u VV bio 2,4)...ponovljen za mjesec dana u Vin 6,8. Ne znam gdje ste vi radili? Meni su rekli da je ovaj u Vin puno točniji. I evo da ti još napomenem...sad u zadnjoj stimulaciji sam dobila 7 jajnih stanica i 6 blastica (jedna se primila  :Smile: ) i 4 su zamrznute. Ja sam godinu dana bila utučena jer sam mislila da se više nemam s čime boriti...ali ispalo je suprotno! Još nešto...koje su joj vrijednosti LH i FSH? U mom slučaju su bile jako niske što je meni bilo proturječno i sumnjala sam na hipofizu, dr. me poslao na pregled gdje mi je dr.stimulirala hipotalamus i rekla da on zna nekad od tih silnih stimulacija jednostavno se zablokirati i hipofiza ne radi dobro...stimulirala mi je hipotalamus nekim lijekom i reakcija hipofize je bila dobra, nakon toga sam išla u ovaj zadnji postupak i dobila 7 stanica. Ja sam uvjerena da je bila stvar u hipotalamusu...dr.mi je rekla da je njega dovoljno tako malo pogurati i da on dalje radi normalno. Eto, to ti je moje iskustvo...i kad misliš da su sve lađe otplovile nađe se još jedna koja zaplovi  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Kruca radili smo AMH i prvi put i sad u Suncu privatno tako da vjerujem da je ok nalaz. FSH joj je na 3. dan nešto viši 13.46 (referentno u folikularnoj fazi je 3.03-8.08), a LH je 7,46 (referentno 1.00-11.78), ali nam je bilo rečeno da je odnos FSH i LH dobar pa samim time nema veze što je malo povišeni FSH. Mi nismo nikad dobili više od 6 stanica do sad. i to je bio vrh vrhova....

----------


## kruca

Ne, meni su u to vrijeme i LH i FSH bili ispod donje granice...zato mi je to bilo proturječno, jer sa tak malim AMH bi FSH trebao biti puno veći, a meni je bio ispod donje granice. Vaši nalazi su za to OK. Ja nisam do sad nikada dobila više stanica, najviše 3 i to na samom početku, imala sam stimulacija gdje sa 40 gonala nisam dobila ni jednu...to me ubijalo u pojam. Ovo mi je bio 7 stimulirani postupak. 6 stanica je jako lijepi broj, nije to još tako nisko

----------


## Mali Mimi

M@tt s obzirom na niski AMH još ste imali i dobru reakciju, ja imam puno viši AMH pa sam imala najviše 8 j.s. (od tog 2 nezrele pa ti dođe na isto), na kraju mi postigli trudnoću iz čistog prirodnjaka sa samo 1 j.s. Eto samo bih htjela reći da je bitna kvaliteta a ne kvantiteta a tu vam idu u prilog godine

----------


## Zima77

> Jucer smo bili kod doktorice u Betaplusu.                                  Dojmovi su pozitivni. Odradio spermiogram jos jednom. Sve ok...
> Iznenadila se kako tako mlada zena ima tako niski Amh i veli da jos nije radila s nikim ko ima tako niski.   
> Rekla da imamo jos mozda svije tri godine maximalno s obzirom da nam su godinu dana amh smanjio za 1.0 ali da su plus njene godine u svemu tome. 
> Po njenome treba vrtjeti postupke i rekla je nesto sto nas iznenadilo, a to je da bi ona cim vise vrtila polustimulirane jer tako i tako u punoj stimulaciji dobimo tek koju stanicu vise.                                                 Kod dr.L je bilo obrnuto, on je predlagao punu stimulaciju stalno, prvenstveno zbog toga jer je rekao da su u punoj stimulaciji stanice puno bolje kvalitete te nije pridodavao bas neku paznju tom niskom amh. Rekla da bi sa nama pokusala mozda i postupak sa zamzrnutim embriotransferom, obzirom da smo do sad uvijek imali svjezi. I poslala nas vadit kariogram. Jel radi netko privatno to mozda?
> Ukratko to je to, sve novo,cisto, BEZ IKAKVOG CEKANJA. :p


pretraga se radi na rebru kod prof.begovića mora se naručiti i nalaz se čeka oko2 mj

----------


## nina977

M@tt, mi smo kariogram radili na Sv.Duhu u citogenetskom labaratoriju,čekali smo 3 tj. a nalaz bude za 2 tj.Nemoj to plačat privatno,skupo je a i nje to sad neka hitna pretraga i vjerujem da će vam nalaz biti u redu..

----------


## Inesz

m@tt,
tko vam je rekao da je fsh od 13,5  za ženu od 29 godina?  :Sad: 

takav amh i fsh kod tako mlade žene ukazuju na prerano na iscrpljivanje rezerve jajnika, a i doktorica vam je rekla da imate 2-3 godine za pokušaje sa vlastitom js.

znate da morate djelovati brzo.

----------


## M@tt

> m@tt,
> tko vam je rekao da je fsh od 13,5  za ženu od 29 godina? 
> 
> takav amh i fsh kod tako mlade žene ukazuju na prerano na iscrpljivanje rezerve jajnika, a i doktorica vam je rekla da imate 2-3 godine za pokušaje sa vlastitom js.
> 
> znate da morate djelovati brzo.


Nije nam nitko rekao da je taj fsh dobar nego su joj 3 doktora do sad rekla da je omjer Fsh i Lh u redu. Ali ozacuje prerano iscrpljivanje zaliha sto i znamo zbog niskog AMH-a. E sad, zbog cega je to tako ne znamo, nitko nam nije dao konkretan odgovor. Tako je kako je... Da, 2-3 godine maximalno i onda donacija ili posvajanje.

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt, mi smo kariogram radili na Sv.Duhu u citogenetskom labaratoriju,čekali smo 3 tj. a nalaz bude za 2 tj.Nemoj to plačat privatno,skupo je a i nje to sad neka hitna pretraga i vjerujem da će vam nalaz biti u redu..


Hvala nina zvat čemo sutra ujutro da se naručimo onda.... Uputnica treba nekako posebno glasiti ili kako? Da mi ne bi dr. opće prakse krivo napisala pa da ne idem uzalud prvi put.

----------


## nina977

> Hvala nina zvat čemo sutra ujutro da se naručimo onda.... Uputnica treba nekako posebno glasiti ili kako? Da mi ne bi dr. opće prakse krivo napisala pa da ne idem uzalud prvi put.


Trebate imati svako svoju uputnicu,treba pisati kariogram i naznačemo kao dijagnostička pretraga.Ne zam koji su oni broj jer sam bila usput pa sam osobno otišla ,ugl.zovi 3712 111 to je centrala pa traži citogenetski labaratorij.

----------


## M@tt

> Trebate imati svako svoju uputnicu,treba pisati kariogram i naznačemo kao dijagnostička pretraga.Ne zam koji su oni broj jer sam bila usput pa sam osobno otišla ,ugl.zovi 3712 111 to je centrala pa traži citogenetski labaratorij.


Našao sam broj već hvala ti. Rekli su nek nazovem sutra ujutro jer sam danas prekasno nazvao...

----------


## Moe

M@tt pogledaj moje stare postove, naici ces na jedan gdje detaljno objasnjavam sve vezano za kariogram na Rebru, kao i cekanja... Ne mogu u ovom trenutku to traziti a pronaci ces sam s malo truda.
Ako su vam prognoze tako "kratkorocne" nemojte cekati da dobijete nalaz kariograma.
Sretno!

----------


## Moe

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65101-P...=1#post2236597
Mislimda sam nasla.

----------


## M@tt

> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65101-P...=1#post2236597
> Mislimda sam nasla.


Hvala ti Moe, ali dobili smo uputnice za sv.Duh već, kao tamo se ne čeka toliko dugo. Evo sad ču zvati da čujem proceduru...

----------


## Vrci

Matt, definitivno idete u betaplus sad?

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, definitivno idete u betaplus sad?


Poslao sam ti pp Vrci. 

Evo zvao u sv.duh. Dobili smo termin za kariogram na kraju 3. mjeseca, a veli gospoda da se na nalaze ceka 3 tjedna. Pa to je dosta brzo s obzirom da sam procitao da su neke zene cekale i po par mjeseci.

----------


## Moe

> Poslao sam ti pp Vrci. 
> 
> Evo zvao u sv.duh. Dobili smo termin za kariogram na kraju 3. mjeseca, a veli gospoda da se na nalaze ceka 3 tjedna. Pa to je dosta brzo s obzirom da sam procitao da su neke zene cekale i po par mjeseci.


I meni je (na Rebru) rečeno da se čeka mjesec dana nalaz  :Smile:  A čekala sam duže (3 mjeseca), i dobila tek nakon višekratnog uzastopnog zivkanja i dosađivanja "kad će?".
Nadam se da će se na Sv. Duhu držati rokova.

Anyway - ako idete kod dr. Dmitrović - bit ćete zadovoljni, u dobrim ste rukama!  :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

matt kaj sa ivf na ivfu , kad idete tamo?

----------


## M@tt

Nismo niti u betaplusu niti u ivf polikliniki. Za sad... 

Bili smo na konzultacijama u obje poliklinike i betaplus sa doktoricom nam puno više sjeo nego dr.C. u poliklinici ivf. Ali ako do 10.3. skupimo sve papire koje moramo idemo probati u ivf polikliniku ali samo zato što se ide preko hzzoa. 
Trenutna financijska situacija nam nažalost ne dopušta drugačije. Ako nedaj Bože opet ne uspije, onda idemo u Betaplus. 

Inače da, same pohvale na račun doktorice. Draga je odmah rekla da bi tu....  :Yes:

----------


## snupi

da draga je  dr D i ja sam bila kod nje radi septuma koje na kraju nisam ni imala.  koliko dugo ste bili u ivf i kaj sve treba skupiti od nalaza i kad bi onda krenuli sa postupkom?

----------


## M@tt

> da draga je  dr D i ja sam bila kod nje radi septuma koje na kraju nisam ni imala.  koliko dugo ste bili u ivf i kaj sve treba skupiti od nalaza i kad bi onda krenuli sa postupkom?


kak misliš koliko dugo? Ne razumijem, misliš kod dr.L. ili...? moramo do sljedeće M od drage a to je oko 10.3. napraviti ponovno markere za hiv i hepatitis, te papa test jer su nam ti papiri stariji od 6 mjeseci. Bitno je da se stimulacija završi do 31.3. mada je dr. rekao da če već sredinom ožujka znati da li če im hzzo produžiti ugovor. A nekako mi se čini da im hoće preodužiti. Ipak je to dr. Š u pitanju jel?  :Razz:

----------


## Zima77

koliko se čeka na postupak u beta plusu i koliko moraju biti stari nalazi,razmišljam o promjeni sve postupke sam radila u ivf centru pa si mislim možda da probam drugo više ne znam ni sama sva sam zbunjena :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## M@tt

> koliko se čeka na postupak u beta plusu i koliko moraju biti stari nalazi,razmišljam o promjeni sve postupke sam radila u ivf centru pa si mislim možda da probam drugo više ne znam ni sama sva sam zbunjena


Zima koliko postupaka imaš iza sebe do sad i kakvu dijagnozu? Jer nemaš potpis nikakav. I mi smo do sada bili u Ivf centru. Ne čeka se na postupak, kad se odlučiš ideš na konzultacije i sve dogovoriš.

----------


## Zima77

5 ivf postupaka beta uvijek negativna ja ok mm oligoastanozospermia radila imunološke pretrage sve ok

----------


## M@tt

> 5 ivf postupaka beta uvijek negativna ja ok mm oligoastanozospermia radila imunološke pretrage sve ok


Ne znam, odi na konzultacije pa vidi. Nama je doktorica sjela od prve, baš kao što nam je i luči sjeo od prve. Samo odmah češ uočiti promjene, sve je novo, moderno, nema čekanja ni minute, kad si naručen tak dolaziš, itd.... 

sretno

----------


## Zima77

hvala ti sretno i vama,, :Smile:

----------


## snupi

nadam se da im budu produžili  pošto  je dr š u igri,* zima i* *matt*  sretno!

----------


## Vrci

Matt, jesi siguran da ćete stići napraviti markere na hiv i hep? Jer koliko se sjećam, u Petrovoj se čeka 2 tj. Privatno tjedan dana, tako sam ja dobila odgovor. 

U Betaplusu se ne čeka na postupak, čim se sve dogovori možete krenuti

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, jesi siguran da ćete stići napraviti markere na hiv i hep? Jer koliko se sjećam, u Petrovoj se čeka 2 tj. Privatno tjedan dana, tako sam ja dobila odgovor.


Vrci nisam siguran, ako hočemo super, ako nečemo opet ok. Onda idemo u Betaplus sljedeći ciklus, ili čemo već do onda dobiti info da li su dr.Š. produljili preko hzzoa pa se onda odlučiti šta i kako. 

Briseve i papu je već jučer draga odradila, a markere idemo vadit preksutra. Taman če biti tu negdje, li la...

----------


## dreamgirl

Nedavno sam radila markere u Petrovoj i nalaz je bio gotov za 7 dana, nadam se da ce i vama.

*M@tt* zelim vam da cim prije krenete.

*Zima77* i kod mene slicna situacija, bila sam 5 puta u IVF centru i onda se odlucila za promijenu tj. Betaplus. Sto god odlucila zelim ti visoku betu.

----------


## mare41

m@tt, probaj zamolit za markere da vam je hitno, ne znam da li to pali, al probat se moze, prije su bili nalazi za tjedan dana, a ne dva

----------


## tetadoktor

u Petrovoj su nalazi gotovi za tjedan dana, nema naručivanja

----------


## Inesz

> m@tt, probaj zamolit za markere da vam je hitno, ne znam da li to pali, al probat se moze, prije su bili nalazi za tjedan dana, a ne dva



ovo je dobar savjet. mi smo tako ranije dobili nalaze.

----------


## mia74

Cure koje su bile u Beta plus..
Kako se moze platiti,osim gotovine jel ima opcija na kreditnu karticu,al na rate?

----------


## Moe

Primaju kartice al ne znam ide li na rate, možda najbrže i najsigurnije da ih nazoveš ili pošalješ e-mail. Brzo odgovaraju.

----------


## Vrci

Nazovi ih,sestre su uljudne  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Gledam web Betaplusa, i čitam da je Dr R. iz Vilija prešao k njima - full ili radi i u Viliju? Zna li tko?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Radi IVF u Beti a sve ostalo u Viliju

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da folikulometrije radi u Viliju, a punkciju i transfer u Beti,ali to nisam sigurna

----------


## Moe

> Mislim da folikulometrije radi u Viliju, a punkciju i transfer u Beti,ali to nisam sigurna


Tako sam i ja čula.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Zar Vili više ne radi kpl IVF/ICSI..kad šetkaju tamo vamo??

----------


## Vrci

Prema njihovim web stranicama, vise ne. Nigdje nisam vidjela spomen ivf

----------


## Ginger

Dr. Radoncic ivf radi u Betaplusu (punkcije i transfer)
Folikulometrije su uglavnom u Viliu jer je vecinu vremena tamo
Vili vise ne radi ivf

----------


## amazonka

Ta novost je od 11. mjeseca prošle godine, ako se ne varam. Dr.R. folikulometrije do daljnjeg radi u Viliju, a punkcije i transfere u Betaplusu. Vilijev laboratorij u Deželićevoj više ne radi. U Viliju je svaki dan, a u Betaplusu ambulantu ima petkom do podne. Eto, ako sam pomogla...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Naravno da si pomogla....hvala...

----------


## amazonka

I da, slobodno na konzultacije možeš i u Vili...

----------


## Ginger

> I da, slobodno na konzultacije možeš i u Vili...


Tako je
Ja sam bila tamo na konzultacijama

----------


## tetadoktor

i ja sam uglavnom na folikulometrijama u Viliju jer mi tako više odgovara zbog posla (poslije radnog vremena)

punkcija i transfer se odvija u beti plus prema dogovoru sa dr R i biologicom

----------


## Inesz

http://www.roda.hr/article/read/nepl...uzeli-jos-malo

----------


## Kadauna

> *"U ovoj godini nema više postupaka u privatnim klinikama na teret HZZO-a"*
> http://www.roda.hr/article/read/neplodni-zasto-vam-ne-bismo-uzeli-jos-malo


*trenutna je situacija takva da se MPO klinike ne mogu javiti na natječaj HZZO-a (*

----------


## BubaSanja

Uh.....znači da sam stvarno ulovila zadnji ulaz zadnjeg vagona....

Evo od danas sam pikalica, idem u Polikliniku IVF na postupak na teret HZZO.

----------


## Inesz

Dan Žena je, vrvi forum od čestitanja.

U Hrvatskoj žene u 21. stoljeću još urlaju od bolova pri kiretažama u budnom stanju ili pri aspiracijama folikula bez analgezije ili anestezije.


Žene, probudimo se, borimo se za svoja prava uvijek i svugdje!

----------


## kismet

Drage moje, sretan Vam Dan žena i želim Vam od srca da iduće godine/i krajem ove dobijete još jednu ženicu ili dečkića koji će vam u budućnosti nositi buketić (a može i oboje) !
Puse 

Veliki potpis na Inesz!

----------


## Zima77

> Dan Žena je, vrvi forum od čestitanja.
> 
> U Hrvatskoj žene u 21. stoljeću još urlaju od bolova pri kiretažama u budnom stanju ili pri aspiracijama folikula bez analgezije ili anestezije.
> 
> 
> Žene, probudimo se, borimo se za svoja prava uvijek i svugdje!


SLAŽEM SE U POTPUNOSTI S INES JEDINO MI SAME SE MOŽEMO IZBORITI ZA SEBE  :Heart: SRETAN DAN ŽENA  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## M@tt

> Uh.....znači da sam stvarno ulovila zadnji ulaz zadnjeg vagona....
> 
> Evo od danas sam pikalica, idem u Polikliniku IVF na postupak na teret HZZO.


Isto ko i mi. Još nam dr. rekao da sumnja da čemo skupiti sve potrebne papire jer su nam bili stariji od 6 mjeseci, a mi to sve obavili u tjedan dana i eto krećemo. Doduše mi smo na polustimuliranome jer su kvote za punu stimulaciju već bile popunjene ali nama tako i odgovara zbog AMH-a. Draga baš danas pokupila lijekove, (Femara i Gonal) i 3. dan s Femarom, a od 6. dana i s pikanjem. 

Iskreno, ne očekujemo apsolutno ništa, oba dvoje smo se tako postavili jer moram napomenuti da nakon dr.L. i njegovog rada ovo tu nam sve dođe smiješno. Teško se naviknuti na nešto što je gore, to je u ljudskoj prirodi. Apsolutno svaki korak uspoređuješ s onim što je bolje, ali u neku ruku je to i dobro, barem znaš na čemu si.

Dr. C. nas nije uopće impresionirao, dođe mi ko mlaka voda naspram dr.L., kao da opće nije u tome svemu, uzv tek na 8. dan (ne znam da li tu i inače rade tako ili je to sad tako samo zato jer se ide preko HZZO-a), dok smo kod dr.L. bili puno prije na uzv i kontrolama, ali dobro... Šta je tu je, idemo pozitivno u postupak pa možda nas na kraju i iznenadi samim time što ne očekujemo previše. Tko zna....Besplatno je i preko HZZO-a je, tako da moramo biti sretni na kraju krajeva. Ako nedaj Bože ne uspije opet, idemo u Betaplus k doktorici. 

sretno svima

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt sretno, držim fige da sve ispadne kako treba i da nam uskoro javiš lijepe vijesti..  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt sretno, držim fige da sve ispadne kako treba i da nam uskoro javiš lijepe vijesti..


Hvala Bubi, tko zna, možda se iznenadimo na kraju. Ti samo polako sada...  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

Matt, probajte, nemate što izgubiti.

Moguće da je manje uzv zato što država plaća, ne bi me iznenadilo. Ali možda vam promjena donese dobre vijesti

----------


## Charlie

Ne, tamo je UZ 8.dc uobicajen. Malo koji dr gleda 3.dc, po mom iskustvu. A bitno je, osobito kod niskog AMH, procijeniti stanje odmah na pocetku.
Svejedno, sretno!!!

----------


## M@tt

> Ne, tamo je UZ 8.dc uobicajen. Malo koji dr gleda 3.dc, po mom iskustvu. A bitno je, osobito kod niskog AMH, procijeniti stanje odmah na pocetku.
> Svejedno, sretno!!!


Baš čudno to za 8. dan, mi smo kod dr.L. eto obavezno svaki put bili tamo na 3. dan... Vidjet čemo kako če sve skupa ispast na kraju...

----------


## Sonja29

M@tt i kod nas nikada nisu radili UZV tako rano,obično 7-8 dc. Sretno!

----------


## barbi26

Matt ne brini, s dijagnozom niskog AMH nije kasno za uzv 8dc, to je sasvim ok.

----------


## Charlie

> Matt ne brini, s dijagnozom niskog AMH nije kasno za uzv 8dc, to je sasvim ok.


Moram te ispraviti. S dijagnozom niskog AMH 8.dc itekako moze biti kasno za 1. UZ, jer uz tu dijagnozu obicno ide poviseni FSH zbog cega ovulacija nastupa ranije. Osim toga, kod niskog AMH isplati se rano pogledati jajnike pa procijeniti ima li smisla ista raditi i sto, ili cekati drugi ciklus. Da ne spominjem moguce ciste...koje ako postoje, a cesto da, nema smisla "hraniti".

Sigurno je bolji UZ 3. dc.

Ali ne mora znaciti da i u ovakvoj situaciji ne moze ispasti sve dobro. Samo ne bih htjela da stoji pogresna informacija...

----------


## barkica

M@t,i moj amh je nizi i prvi uzv je bio 8.dan,zatim svaki dan i estradiol svaki dan. Treba srece i strpljenja,dobili smo 5 st.,od kojih 3 krvave i 2 dobre,a tim da je jedna bila opl.sa 2 spermija i odma odbacena. Vratili smo 1 embrij i sad cekamo. Bilo da je 3. ili 8.dan uzv,vazno ja da se nista ne zakalemi,tipa ciste ili sta vec. Sretno u postupku vama i svima koji se trudite doci do malih smotuljaka :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Moram te ispraviti. S dijagnozom niskog AMH 8.dc itekako moze biti kasno za 1. UZ, jer uz tu dijagnozu obicno ide poviseni FSH zbog cega ovulacija nastupa ranije. Osim toga, kod niskog AMH isplati se rano pogledati jajnike pa procijeniti ima li smisla ista raditi i sto, ili cekati drugi ciklus. Da ne spominjem moguce ciste...koje ako postoje, a cesto da, nema smisla "hraniti".
> 
> Sigurno je bolji UZ 3. dc.


Eto, tako je i bilo nama objašnjeno kod dr. L. baš kao što Charlie kaže. A da ne spominjem da su nam dva postupka bila otpala upravo zbog cisti i ranog uzv na 3. dan. A sad i ako bude cista, mi to nečemo znati do 8. dana, a hranit čemo ih do onda. Nikako dobro po nama... Ali dobro, živi bili pa vidjeli...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma koliko sam ja skužila isto bolje je napraviti taj UZV 3 d.c. baš radi tih cista ako je kratki protokol...a nadajmo se Matt da ćete imati sreće

----------


## linalena

Matt a zašto to niste rekli doktoru, da ste skloni cistama . Pa reći da biste htjeli UZV ranije, pa i ako ga sami platite. 
neka me isprave ili potvrde, ali za državne klinike se izdaju uputnice za 3 folikulometrije i vjerojanto je ograničeno, a kada se ful plača druga priča

----------


## M@tt

> Matt a zašto to niste rekli doktoru, da ste skloni cistama . Pa reći da biste htjeli UZV ranije, pa i ako ga sami platite. 
> neka me isprave ili potvrde, ali za državne klinike se izdaju uputnice za 3 folikulometrije i vjerojanto je ograničeno, a kada se ful plača druga priča


Naravno da smo mu rekli, ali ko da i nismo....  :Razz:

----------


## Argente

VV radi UZV 3dc a državna su klinika.
Ja sam pohodila državnu KBC RI i uputnica za postupak nije imala ograničnje na broj folikulometrija, nego kako je potrebno -nekom 1, nekom 10- ali isto se UZV ne radi do 7-8dc (eventualno 5-6 za žene s jako uranjenim ovulacijama)...eto, to je politika klinike (istina, vjerojatno bazirana na cost-benefitu).
Kako je u Petrovoj? Šime je tamo predstojnik, e sad bilo bi čudno da u državnoj klinici gdje je šef rade UZV 3dc, a u privatnom biznisu ne...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Argente istina ali kod nas u Ri rade većinom duge protokole pa onda zato ni ne treba taj 3. dan folikulometrija

----------


## Argente

> Argente istina ali kod nas u Ri rade većinom duge protokole pa onda zato ni ne treba taj 3. dan folikulometrija


Hm, može biti, ali koliko ja znam ne rade je ni u kratkim. Ono što htjedoh reći jest da IVF poliklinika tu nije neka iznimka, odnosno da to vjerojatno nema veze s činjenicom da je M@ttov postupak financiran sa strane HZZO.

----------


## Zima77

Mislim da je bolje uzv ranije Mott sretno dalje drzim fige :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> Hm, može biti, ali koliko ja znam ne rade je ni u kratkim. Ono što htjedoh reći jest da IVF poliklinika tu nije neka iznimka, odnosno da to vjerojatno nema veze s činjenicom da je M@ttov postupak financiran sa strane HZZO.


Znači onda je ipak ovaj uzv na 3. dan ipak izuzetak.... Bili smo kod dr.L. do sad samo pa smo naučeni tako...

----------


## Moe

Kod _moje_ dr. D. je bio 6. dan prvi uzv.

----------


## spodoba

> Znači onda je ipak ovaj uzv na 3. dan ipak izuzetak.... Bili smo kod dr.L. do sad samo pa smo naučeni tako...


UZ na 3 dan ima smisla da mi se iskljucila cista. U najgorem slucaju ukoliko cista postoji bi se nepovoljno odrazilo na postupak, stimulirali bi vec postojecu cistu i ev. bi doslo do prekida postupka zbog toga. to je ekstremni slucaj.
Osim toga je low respondere dobro pogledati da se vidi koliko je antralaca na raspolaganju.

tvoja draga je imala problrma sa cistama ako e ne varam.
ja sam uvijek inzistirala na uz. pa makar i pred kraj menge ili 1-2dc.

----------


## Krtica

Pozdrav Svima! Evo ja se trenutno raspitivam u koju kliniku u Zagreb ići. Moja ginekologinja nakon silnih folikulometrija, pa malo klomifena i dvije godine neuspjeha mi savjetuje AIH. 
S obzirom da nisam iz Zg imam mogučnost da me MPO doktor iz Osijeka vodi u postupku sa lijekovima sve do same inseminacije i kada dođe ključni trentak idem u polikliniku Beta plus kod dr. R. Dmitrović.
Razmišljala sam i o dr. Lučingeru iz ivf centra al se on baš ne slaže da mi folikulometrije odrađuje neki drugi doktor osim njega (i to u potpunosti razumijem, al svaki drugi dan voziti se 500km bio bi mi veliki stres).
Imate li ikakvih informacija ili iskustava il ste čuli koju riječ o dr. D. Po ostalim forumima pronašla sam lijepe riječi o njoj. Hvala Vam!!!!
Sretno svima !!!

----------


## Krtica

Evo pročitala sam zadnjih 10ak stranica i pronašla svoj odgovor. Vidim da M@tt ide kod dr. D. U betaplus i jako je zadovoljan.
Ovdje ste svi uistinu veliki borci i skidam Vam svima kapu. Moja mpo borba tek počinje i to s inseminacijom startamo.
Nadam se da imam sve nalaze potrebne. Puno ih ovdje nabrajate pa mislim da za aih ne treba sve to u odnosu na ivf. 
Ja sutra idem na prve konzultacije a onda uskoro i za Zg kod doktorice u Betu.

----------


## Vrci

I ja cekam postupak kod dr.D, i za sad imam samo pozitivna iskustva

----------


## barbi26

ja moram kod lučija od jučer, 3.Dc,  pa sve do kraja stimulacije svaki dan na uzv...  ne zna jadan što da mi da pa me želi svaki dan gledati  :Smile: .  al ćemo se nagledati!!!

----------


## Krtica

Hvala Vrci! Nadam se da ću i ja imati samo riječi hvale za dr. D. :Smile:

----------


## Ana29

> Hvala Vrci! Nadam se da ću i ja imati samo riječi hvale za dr. D.


Za dr. Dmitrović se drugačije i ne može očekivati...takve se rijetko rađaju.... :Heart:

----------


## Zima77

> ja moram kod lučija od jučer, 3.Dc,  pa sve do kraja stimulacije svaki dan na uzv...  ne zna jadan što da mi da pa me želi svaki dan gledati .  al ćemo se nagledati!!!


barbie sretno ... :Klap: ja idem u 5mj jedva čekam da krenemo

----------


## barbi26

hvala Zima! zasad je sve pod kontrolom, nadam se da ćemo uspjet izbjeći HS....

----------


## M@tt

Evo stigla M i startamo danas s Femarom.... Sretno nam.  :Razz:

----------


## Moe

Sretno M@tt!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt sretno do neba i nazad  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Hvala curke....  :Smile:  trebat če nam...

----------


## Muma

*M@tt* sretno!!! Nek bude s drugačijim rezultatom ovaj put, troznamenkastim!  :fige:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

M@tt   sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

> Evo stigla M i startamo danas s Femarom.... Sretno nam.


mott sretno i držite se :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## barbi26

Matt držim fige da vam uspije!

----------


## M@tt

Joj kolko lijepih zelja. Kad bi bar to bilo mjerilo da li ce postupak uspjeti ili ne...   :Smile:  

Hvala jos jednom, prvi uzv tek tamo sljedeci cetvrtak. Onda cemo tek znati na cemu smo...

Sretno svima

----------


## Sonja29

M@tt sretno!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Joj M@tt ubija to čekanje, čekaj M, čekaj bockanje, čekaj uzv pa opet uzv, punkciju pa čekaj oplodnju pa čekaj transfer, onda betu pa opet uzv...
Užas..
Sretno još jednom  :Wink:

----------


## M@tt

> Joj M@tt ubija to čekanje, čekaj M, čekaj bockanje, čekaj uzv pa opet uzv, punkciju pa čekaj oplodnju pa čekaj transfer, onda betu pa opet uzv...
> Užas..
> Sretno još jednom


Da, težak je put nas mpo-ovaca.... a šta češ, ne možemo van iz ove kože.

----------


## butterfly101

Sreeetnoooo..... I da je zadnji!

----------


## 1977

Sretno M@tt !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Francesca

Matekovi drzimo vam fige moj Zmajek i ja  :Kiss:

----------


## M@tt

> Matekovi drzimo vam fige moj Zmajek i ja


 :Yes:  :Grin:   Hvalaaaaaaa....  :Wink:

----------


## BubaSanja

Ima li tko iskustva koliko je učinkovita analgezija prije punkcije u Poliklinici IVF? Idem u srijedu pa da se pripremim....

----------


## barbi26

Ja sam prije zadnje punkcije popila ketonal forte, bio je jedan folikul i nije me boljelo, vrlo malo. pretprosli put mi je punktirao 8 folikula, nisam nista pila, i skoro sam umrla od bolova. sad cu popiti lumidol, nadam se da ce djelovati (ima 12 folikula koje ce morat izbusiti)

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja mislim da sve te tablete ne koriste puno, mi smo na VV znali dobti inekciju voltarena pa me bolilo ko sam vrag, a 1 folikul za to nisam niš ni uzimala jer je stvarno brzo gotovo i ne boli toliko. Koristi ti za kasnije svakako

----------


## Inesz

Barbi  :Smile: 
Bubasanja je pitala za IVF Polikliniku, ne IVF Centar za kojeg se zna da nema anestezije niti analgezije.

BubaSanja, nemam iskustva sa IVF Poliklinikom, ali ja sam  u drugoj klinici imala dolantin intravenozno, bila su 2 folikula i nisam ništa osjetila.
Ne brini, sigurno ćeš dobiti odgovarajuću anelgeziju. 
I sretno!

Barbi, i tebi sretno!

----------


## nina977

> Ima li tko iskustva koliko je učinkovita analgezija prije punkcije u Poliklinici IVF? Idem u srijedu pa da se pripremim....


Moja prijateljica je imala kod njih tri punkcije i svaki puta je dobila analgeziju u venu (ne znam točno što) i kaže da nije ništa osijetila.Sretno!

----------


## karla 1980

> Ima li tko iskustva koliko je učinkovita analgezija prije punkcije u Poliklinici IVF? Idem u srijedu pa da se pripremim....


Ja sam bila kod njih 2010. Primila sam taj koktelčić u venu, imala sam osjećaj lagane boli, ništa strašno, tek malo osjetila pikanje.

----------


## karla 1980

I moram još dodati da me sestra cijelo vrijeme punkcije držala za ruku, baš lijepo!  :Smile:

----------


## niki78

> Ima li tko iskustva koliko je učinkovita analgezija prije punkcije u Poliklinici IVF? Idem u srijedu pa da se pripremim....


Ja sam primila koktelčić u venu i nisam skoro ništa osjetila (imala sam 4 folikula)...ne smiješ ništa jesti ni piti prije punkcije...

sretno!

----------


## niki78

> Eto, tako je i bilo nama objašnjeno kod dr. L. baš kao što Charlie kaže. A da ne spominjem da su nam dva postupka bila otpala upravo zbog cisti i ranog uzv na 3. dan. A sad i ako bude cista, mi to nečemo znati do 8. dana, a hranit čemo ih do onda. Nikako dobro po nama... Ali dobro, živi bili pa vidjeli...


Ja sam isto prvi uzv imala 8.dan i pojavila se cista koju su punktirali zajedno sa folikulima...nije bilo nikakvih problema..i taj postupak je bio dobitni

----------


## M@tt

> Ja sam isto prvi uzv imala 8.dan i pojavila se cista koju su punktirali zajedno sa folikulima...nije bilo nikakvih problema..i taj postupak je bio dobitni


Čestitam!  :Smile:  

Evo mi danas počeli s pikanjem. Dva gonala, preksutra prvi uzv...

----------


## Ginger

> Bubasanja je pitala za IVF Polikliniku, ne IVF Centar za kojeg se zna da nema anestezije niti analgezije.


nema niti analgezije  :Shock:   :Shock: 
strašno!!!! i to kod privatnika...

ja sam u IVF poliklinici primila analgeziju, totalno me ošamutilo, al nije baš da nije bolilo  :Undecided: 
sve sam osjećala, al mislim da bi bilo puno gore bez toga
bar se nisam tresla od straha i bila sam onak, ko nadrogirana  :Grin: 
ono, glava mi je bila cool, al ipak je bolilo, kojih 10-12 folikula je bilo

a imala sam i punkciju bez ičega, u prirodnom ciklusu, bila je intenzivna bol, al je kratko trajala pa sam mogla to podnijeti
al više od jednog folikula nema šanse da bi išla bez ičega
zapravno, više nikad ne idem bez anestezije, nema šanse

----------


## barbi26

Aaaaaa ja imam u cetvrtak punkciju bitc ce 10, u najgorem slucaju 12 folikula.... naravno po lucijevom sistemu, bez iceg... pomolite se za mene!!!!

----------


## Inesz

barbi draga...

uh... rado bi te utješila, ali ne znam kako. mogu ti samo poželjeti da ovo bude onaj dobitni postupak.

zar doc ne daje niti intravenozno nešto da obezboli bar djelomično i zamanta glavu?

----------


## barbi26

Ne, nista, bas nista! lud je! al uglavnom je dosta brz, pa izduras nekako...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Možda da popiješ normabel mi smo to uzimali prije na VV tek toliko da se malo tijelo i glava opuste

----------


## Ginger

Joj draga, drzim fige
Poslusaj cure, uzmi nesto prije, za opustanje i za bolove
Znam da je u onom koktelu koji sam dobila bilo nesto za smirenje i voltaren
Pa mozda da si popijes to dvoje
Ja fakat ne kuzim zasto to tako radi  :Sad:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Joj draga, drzim fige
> Poslusaj cure, uzmi nesto prije, za opustanje i za bolove
> Znam da je u onom koktelu koji sam dobila bilo nesto za smirenje i voltaren
> Pa mozda da si popijes to dvoje
> Ja fakat ne kuzim zasto to tako radi


Mislim da je kljucno to sto nema dodatno medicinsko osoblje. 

*Barbi* drzim  :fige:  za sto bezbolniju punkciju i da ovaj put urodi najljepsim plodom!

----------


## Moe

> Mislim da je kljucno to sto nema dodatno medicinsko osoblje.


Mislim da mu je stvarno vrijeme da si nabavi sestru  :Laughing: 

A za anesteziju - pa nema ni npr Betaplus stalno anesteziologa "u kući". 
Ali po potrebi dolazi i daje ženama koje žele anesteziju. Žene koje žele su spremne platiti - i tako i bude - čist račun - duga ljubav. Klinika od toga vjerujem i nema neke koristi, a ženama je dano na izbor.

Nakon iskustva sa anestezijom (više od 5 folikula) i bez anestezije (1 i 2 folikula) - više nikad ne bih išla bez anestezije. To je čisto mučenje i nisam ga spremna trpiti ako ne moram - to je moje mišljenje. Dajem za pravo ostalima da smatraju kako su hrabre i jake i da to mogu podnijeti  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

I da - barbi - držim fige da prođe bez suza i velikih bolova!

----------


## Ginger

Pa da, u tome je poanta, treba ju omoguciti
Znam da u Betaplusu to nije u cijeni, al mi je bitno da je mogu dobiti
Ja cu je traziti, jer nema sanse da to vise prolazim i trpim ako ne moram
Kaj nema ni sestru? Covjece, koje ustede...
Ah, necu vise o tome

----------


## Bubimitka81

Barbie drži se. Ja sam kod njega imala 4 punkcije bez ikakvih lijekova. Imali smo po 10-12 ili 5-6 stanica (ne znam koliko je bilo folikula u startu)..
Uglavnom, isprepadale su me prijateljice prije prve punkcije kao da ću u najmanju ruku umrijeti od bolova (jedna prijateljica je skoro povraćala od bolova)..
Kad sam došla gore, ostala sam doslovno bez zraka od panike, na kraju je boljelo, ali nije baš tako strašno kako sam mislila..
U prvom stimuliranom me prvih par komada onak malo boljelo, zadnja 2-3 su bila ajme i onda je već bilo gotovo sa svime..

Ne podržavam punkciju bez anestezije da se razumijemo, ali svaka od nas je drugačija i puno ovisi i o položaju jajnika.

Želim ti što bržu i bezbolniju punkciju i da nam javiš lijepe vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## ljube

> Mislim da je kljucno to sto nema dodatno medicinsko osoblje.


Od kuda ta informacija da nema dodatno medicinsko osoblje?

I zašto bi to trebala biti osoba ženskog roda, a ne gospodin koji svoj posao odrađuje vrlo primjereno i kvalitetno?

----------


## bubekica

zasto se ne daje analgezija, na to mogu samo slegnut ramenima...
ali za anesteziju je potreban anesteziolog, a za anesteziologa kompletna infrastruktura - to je razlog zasto ga nema ni na VV.

----------


## Vrci

Da,rekao je L da ne moze dati anesteziju jer nema osoblja i uvjeta za to.
Jedan od razloga sto sam ja otisla u Betaplus.

Imala sam 2 punkcije bez iceg,popila normabel i ketonal. Prvi puta me osamutilo,ali boljelo je,muz me cuo pred vratima da jaucem. Drugi puta mi bilo jos bolnije,al manje folikula pa je bilo brzo gotovo

----------


## medeni

Je li nam se javljala *Darkica*, spominjala je kraj 1. mj. za novi pokušaj?Zna li netko?Možda mi je promaklo,  nisam čestu tu.

----------


## Ginger

sestra ili brat, totalno nebitno
punkcija bez icega- jako bitno

Vrci, kuzim te, ni ja ne bih vise ponovila bez icega, pogotovo kad placam poprilicnu cifru
Zato sam ja bila sretna kad je dr.R. otisao tamo di imaju anesteziju

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne kužim Ginger pa imao je dr. R i prije mogućnost dolaska anesteziologa u Viliju, ja najavila da želim i uspavali me bez problema

----------


## Ginger

Ma je MM, i ja sam  :Smile:  krivo ispalo ovako napisano
Al kad je Vili prestao raditi ivf, bilo me frka da ne ode nekam di nema
U tom kontekstu sam mislila da mi je drago da ivf radi tamo gdje ima mogucnost anestezije

----------


## Mali Mimi

A-ha  :Wink:

----------


## barbi26

Ja sam kod njega bila na punkciji 8 folikula, bolilo je jako, ali nemam izbora. kod r. sam imala 15 folikula i anesteziologa, nisam nista osjetila ali poslije sam umirala od bolova, a i onesvijestila sam se kad sam se digla na wc. popit cu si ja normabel i lumidol to je najjaci narkoanalgetik kojeg se mogu sjetiti.... premda ne ocekujem da me nece boljeti, ipak kako luci kaze od punkcije nitko nije umro, od anestezije umire troje ljudi dnevno

----------


## amazonka

Ma što god tko mislio, ali u privatnim klinikama mogućnost izbora anestezije bi ipak trebala biti pravilo. Ako je tako vani (u Europi), ne vidim razloga da tako ne bude i kod nas. U ovom slučaju, radi se o kratkoj anesteziji od svega nekoliko minuta. Vjerujem da rizika uvijek ima, struka sigurno bolje zna. Ali zato i  postoje anesteziolozi. Dva ili tri folikula, možda bih i mogla podnijeti, ali više od deset da mi vadi na živo...ne znam baš. Pogotovo ako sve to plaćam.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Zato i imamo pravo na izbor, odabrati kliniku koja daje anesteziju. Stara stvar je da kod Lucija nema ni sestre ni anesteziologa pa tko voli nek izvoli..  :Wink:

----------


## Gabi25

> Zato i imamo pravo na izbor, odabrati kliniku koja daje anesteziju. Stara stvar je da kod Lucija nema ni sestre ni anesteziologa pa tko voli nek izvoli..


Ovo moram potpisati, uvijek se tu iščuđava kako Luči nema anesteziju i još se o tome vječno raspravlja- pa nitko nikog ne tjera da ide kod njega ako mu je nepojmljivo ići na punkciju bez anestezije. Svatko ima pravo na izbor, pogotovo ako to plaća iz svog džepa.

----------


## barbi26

Da luci nema anesteziologa, ali nitko drugi nema lanu  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Naravno, uvijek je stvar izbora
Zato ja za svoje novce i te kako biram  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

barbi i ostali biolozi su odlicni u svom poslu
ja sam imala kontakt sa troje odlicnih- Sanda, Danko i Patrik
i odlican rezlultat  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

evo mene ko ina  :Smile: 
Gabi ja se i te kako iscudjavam, zasto ne bih, pogotovo kad ima argumente koji ne stoje...
al kao sto smo rekli, svatko ima pravo na izbor

----------


## Gabi25

> evo mene ko ina 
> Gabi ja se i te kako iscudjavam, zasto ne bih, pogotovo kad ima argumente koji ne stoje...
> al kao sto smo rekli, svatko ima pravo na izbor


Ginger pa upravo se o tome radi, ko da ja sad dođem ovdje i cudim se sto netko ide u ivf polikliniku, plaća postupak a ne dobije ni uzv 3dc da se vidi da nema cista. Meni je to nepojmljivo pa mi ne pada na pamet pisati protiv toga- svatko bira kliniku za sebe prema svojim mogućnostima, željama i prioritetima. Nekome je to vrhunski biolog a nekome anestezija.

----------


## Ginger

Gabi, a zasto to ne bi napisala? Pogotovo ako ti je to nepojmljivo
Kao sto je meni da nema ni analgezije, mislim, nes ti problema dati koktelcic u venu...
Al to je moje misljenje...
I naravno da svatko bira ono sto mu je najbitnije
Ja sam sigurna da je cijeli "paket"  koji sam odabrala vrhunski, ne samo biolog  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Gabi i GInger, ova rasprava nema smisla. Činjenice svi znamo, a osobna mišljenja koja proizlaze iz tih činjenica su nešto drugo.
Svatko zna za sebe, forum je tu da se informiramo.

A što se tiče komentiranja i iznošenja vlastitih razmišljanja, hm.. Ne bih ni ja više sve iznosila, iz razloga što sam već jednom bila napadnuta ovdje i nije bilo ugodno.

Cure moje sretno u kojoj god klinici bile  :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

Slazem se s tobom popi normabel I drzim fige da prode punkcija sto prije I bezbolnije

----------


## spodoba

> Ginger pa upravo se o tome radi, ko da ja sad dođem ovdje i cudim se sto netko ide u ivf polikliniku, plaća postupak a ne dobije ni uzv 3dc da se vidi da nema cista. Meni je to nepojmljivo pa mi ne pada na pamet pisati protiv toga- svatko bira kliniku za sebe prema svojim mogućnostima, željama i prioritetima. Nekome je to vrhunski biolog a nekome anestezija.


X
ja sam bila u centrima gdje sam bila u mogucnosi dobiti narkozu, no nisam htjela. naravno, zavisi i o koliko se JS radi, to sigurno ima veliku ulogu.
 no jednom je jedna foruamsica rekla nesto u stilu 'kako cu se tek poroditi ako dramim zbog punkcije par stanica', a ja sam si uvijek govorila 'ako mi porodjajni bol nije bio neki problem, valjda cu i punkciju prezivjeti'.  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

Al si mogla birati, jel...
A usporedba punkcije i poroda stvarno nema smisla
Tako mogu reci pa nek mi vade zub na zivo, ak sam mogla rodit, mogu i to...nema smisla takva usporedba
No dobro, ja vise necu o tome, rekla sam kaj mislim 
 :Kiss:

----------


## spodoba

> Al si mogla birati, jel...
> A usporedba punkcije i poroda stvarno nema smisla
> Tako mogu reci pa nek mi vade zub na zivo, ak sam mogla rodit, mogu i to...nema smisla takva usporedba
> No dobro, ja vise necu o tome, rekla sam kaj mislim


ima smisla usporediti bol. porodjajna jer je ona jaca nego bol (ili bolje receno neugodno pikanje) dok se radi punkcija.
no svakako bi bilo dobro da jedno ne isljucuje drugo i da zena ima izbor. tj. vidim da se kritizira da se nerijetko u nekim MPO ordinacijama nudi narkoza, ali zato nazalost monitoring nije bas neki (UZ pred stimulaciju nije standard ako sam dobro razumjela).
ja sam se protiv 'koktela' i narkoze odlucila je nisam htjela da mi bilo sto negativno utjece na punktirane js, pa tako i narkoza. paranoica sam, mozes komotno reci. ali postoje i misljenja po kojima ti koktelcici&narkoza bas i nisu najbolji za js. mada je sama narkoza u tom slucaju vrlo kratka. dodatni razlog protiv je bila logistika, nije mi se dalo 'šlepati' sa sobom nekog da bi me mogli otpustiti. ovdje je tako da ne smijes sam napustiti ordinaciju nakon narkoze. a muz je morao na posao, u nemogucnosti uzeti koji sat duze off.

----------


## Vrci

Ma svatko ima ono što mu je bitno. Nekome je to simpa doktor, nekome uzv na početku. Nekome dobar biolog, netko traži anesteziju. Zato dobro da imamo takav izbor.

Ja jedino mislim da bi svi trebali nuditi mogućnost anestezije. Kao što i kod zubara možeš tražiti injekciju, a i ne moraš (nadam se da je sada uglavnom tako :D)

Ja sam slaba na bol, rekla sam da ću ja i roditi uz epiduralnu, ne znam kako ću to pretrpiti

----------


## Gabi25

> Gabi i GInger, ova rasprava nema smisla. Činjenice svi znamo, a osobna mišljenja koja proizlaze iz tih činjenica su nešto drugo.
> Svatko zna za sebe, forum je tu da se informiramo.
> 
> A što se tiče komentiranja i iznošenja vlastitih razmišljanja, hm.. Ne bih ni ja više sve iznosila, iz razloga što sam već jednom bila napadnuta ovdje i nije bilo ugodno.
> 
> Cure moje sretno u kojoj god klinici bile


Slažem se da nema smisla, uvijek ova rasprava završi na istome. 
Srećom pa imamo mogućnost izbora. 
A i nisam bas objektivna, priznajem  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Gabi bitno je da ti mazis busiku  :Smile: 
Za sve ostalo, tu je mastercard loooool

----------


## frka

> Ginger pa upravo se o tome radi, ko da ja sad dođem ovdje i cudim se sto netko ide u ivf polikliniku, plaća postupak a ne dobije ni uzv 3dc da se vidi da nema cista. Meni je to nepojmljivo pa mi ne pada na pamet pisati protiv toga- svatko bira kliniku za sebe prema svojim mogućnostima, željama i prioritetima. Nekome je to vrhunski biolog a nekome anestezija.


mislim da nije stvar u tome da se čudi ili kritizira nekoga tko je odabrao kliniku koja ne nudi anesteziju, već se kritizira same klinike koje ženama ne omogućuju tu opciju. isto kao što se kritizira klinike koje npr. prije postupaka ne traže hormonsku sliku ili uzv 3dc. znamo da je forum ipak čitan pa je i to oblik prenošenja potreba pacijenata i nadamo se da će neke stvari ipak doprijeti do ušiju naših liječnika i biti uzete u obzir. a sama pacijentica ionako može odbiti tu anesteziju (koja bi ipak trebala biti standard kod punkcije) ukoliko je ne želi.

što se tiče usporedbe s porođajnom boli, ja bih radije rodila još 10 puta nego ponovo prolazila punkciju bez anestezije. a porod boooooli i traje neusporedivo duže. ali ta je bol nekako prirodna - ne mogu to objasniti riječima. a punkcija mi nije bila niti blizu, kako to spodoba kaže, neugodnom pikanju - bilo je to strašno iskustvo iako sam primila onaj koktelčić normabel+tramal. i nisam cvilidreta po pitanju boli - nažalost sam je se natrpila u životu. sve je to jako individualno - moj je jajnik, recimo, u takvom stanju da je bol punkcije gotovo nepodnošljiva. i zbilja mi je žao što L ne nudi anesteziju - kada bih išli na drugu bebu, bez razmišljanja bih otišla L jer je i moja curka Lanino "djelo" pa bih i ja mogla biti subjektivna, ali kad se sjetim punkcij... uf...

----------


## Mali Mimi

frka sad si me utješila, mislim sad se manje bojim poroda :Smile: , meni je isto bila ta jedna punkcija na živo prestrašna 9 folikula i s tim da sam imala ogromnu cistu na jajniku pa nije bio dostupan, jedan dr. mi je stiskao jajnik a drugi punktirao- uglavnom ne ponovilo se. Od tad uvijek biram anesteziju a isto ne bih rekla da sam neka cvilidreta!
Ja ne želim više ulaziti u rasprave oko anestezije ali bude mi žao žena koje to moraju prolaziti na živo (uvijek se sjetim sebe i tog puta)

----------


## Bubimitka81

Frka i mene si utješila, oduvijek sam se pitala kakva je to bol pri porodu.. Znam da nismo sve iste, ali po pričama drugih porod ajme boli..
Znači, mogu ga čekati bez straha, ukoliko ne bude ipak carski..  :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

Frka, slažem se. To je to.

----------


## rikikiki

Barbi, držim fige za danas  :Smile:

----------


## ljube

> Barbi, držim fige za danas


X

----------


## M@tt

8. Dan, 5 folikula i 1 ogromna cista... s obzirom na kolicinu lijekova do sad je to jos i ok rezultat. Za cistu nije nista rekao, pretpostavljam da ce je punktirati zajedno s folikulima. U subotu opet uzv...

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt sretno!!!! Nije loše, 5 komada sa klomifenima?

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt sretno!!!! Nije loše, 5 komada sa klomifenima?


Femara plus gonali... do sada 4 komada...

----------


## Sonja29

M@tt bit će sve u redu! Meni su 2 puta punktirali cistu uz folikule. Sretno!

----------


## barbi26

Dosla dom.... imamo 12 stanica i nije strasno boljelo! tramal i dva normabela za mene odlicna kombinacija!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Super barbi26 :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bravo Barbi  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mia Lilly

:Klap:  *barbi26*!

----------


## Sonja29

bravo barbi  :Klap:

----------


## željkica

> Dosla dom.... imamo 12 stanica i nije strasno boljelo! tramal i dva normabela za mene odlicna kombinacija!


bravo  :Klap:  prešišala si i mene! :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Wooooow 12 komada???  :Shock:  Svaka čast....  :Very Happy:  
Eto kako je to lijepo, bit če tu svašta i za zamrzavanje. Nešto što je nama nedostižno nažalost...

----------


## barbi26

Hvala na podrsci! spermici nam nisu bas bajni pa cemo vidjet sto ce biti....lana je rekla da ce raditi icsi, znaci realno mogu ocekivati 4-5 blastica, jer ja bi isla na blastice

----------


## Matovila

Pitanje: Mi smo zadnji IVF imali u Poliklinici Vili (dr. R). Imamo smrzlice i zanima me koja je sada procedura za FET? Jel se na takve slucajeve primjenjuje novi zakon? Cula sam da se spominju javni biljeznici (mozda sam nesto pobrkala). Koliko se oplođenih stanica može vratiti? Napominjem, da smo mi na postupak išli u lipnju 2010. (taman prije onog famoznog Milinovićevog zakona).
Hvala svima na info.

----------


## bubekica

*barbi26* mi smo od 10 oocita dogurali do 8 embrija koji su svi 5-i dan bili na prijelazu u blastocistu. a sgram nam je ocajan (1% pokretnih, 2& morfoloski ispravnih) tako da ti od srca zelim vise blastica!
*matovila* koliko znam zasa jedino vv inzistira na ovjeri kod javnog biljeznika. po novom zakonu, koji se odnosi i na fet u koji sad ides moguce je vratiti 2, iznimno 3 embrija (ponavljani neuspjesi, teske dijagnoze i sl.) vjerojatno ce se javiti jos netko sa vise znanja. ja cu ti zasad samo pozeljeti uspjeh iz prve!

----------


## barbi26

*bubekica* ovo stvarno ulijeva nadu... daj bože da bude što više!

evo hs nije tak strašna, nagovorila sam ga jučer na 1/3 brevactida pa me nije jako napuhao, a jajnici me gotovo ni ne bole...

----------


## rikikiki

Draga moja barbi .. pa ti si stvarno jedna strašna koka  :Smile: !!

----------


## barbi26

haha si vidjela! a obećao mi je da neću u hs, i da je njegov step up bolji nego step down....kako god ja se na kraju uvijek popiknem...

----------


## Zima77

> haha si vidjela! a obećao mi je da neću u hs, i da je njegov step up bolji nego step down....kako god ja se na kraju uvijek popiknem...


BRAVO za barbie bit će tulum u labu sretno :Klap:

----------


## Darkica

Radi li dr L normalno tijekom uskršnjih blagdana?Hvala na info.

----------


## bubekica

*M@tt* kakvo je stanje?

----------


## barbi26

dr L radi svojim uobičajeni tempom od pon-ned 8-cca15, neda se on...šalim se, ali mislim da sve dane radi...

----------


## kika222

Samo da pitam jel mi cervikalni brisevi vrijede godinu dana ili 6 mj??? Hvala

----------


## M@tt

> *M@tt* kakvo je stanje?


Danasnji uzv pokazao 5 folikula, dva vodeca, ostali malo manji. Nadamo se da ce bit 2-3 na kraju dobra. Danas i sutra jos po dva gonala i preksutra opet uzv. Cetvrtak ili petak punkcija. 

Bio i Simunic danas. Nije me se dojmio uopce, upravo suprotno. Pogledao nalaze i samo je rekao da mi je draga "jako komplicirani pacijent" sta god mu to znacilo!!

Bili i na sv. Duhu danas vadit kariogram. 3 tjedna se cekaju nalazi navodno. 




> Samo da pitam jel mi cervikalni brisevi vrijede godinu dana ili 6 mj??? Hvala


Kika 6 mjeseci vrijede, mi smo ih bas morali opet sve raditi za ovaj postupak sad.

----------


## Vrci

Ovisno gdje. Mene nisu trazili nove, a god dana su stari

----------


## barbi26

moj transfer je prošao uredno, dvije blastice kod mene, 3 slamke zamrznutih (nadam se da nam neće trebati!)

----------


## M@tt

> moj transfer je prošao uredno, dvije blastice kod mene, 3 slamke zamrznutih (nadam se da nam neće trebati!)


 :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Zima77

:Klap:  :Klap: 


> moj transfer je prošao uredno, dvije blastice kod mene, 3 slamke zamrznutih (nadam se da nam neće trebati!)


 :Klap:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> moj transfer je prošao uredno, dvije blastice kod mene, 3 slamke zamrznutih (nadam se da nam neće trebati!)


A po koliko su ti zamrznuli u slamkama?
Super za blastice :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

> moj transfer je prošao uredno, dvije blastice kod mene, 3 slamke zamrznutih (nadam se da nam neće trebati!)


bravo  :Klap:  sad čekamo veliku betu nemoj nas iznevjerit!!!!!!!!

----------


## barbi26

Matt - javi nam sto ima kod vas....
Mala mini - po dvije u slamci
Zeljkice - skupa cekamo velike bete ~~~~~~~
hvala svima podrsci!

----------


## Mali Mimi

ooo pa to je onda odlično

----------


## M@tt

> Matt - javi nam sto ima kod vas....


Sutra opet na uzv pa čemo biti pametniji...ali mislimo da bi četvrtak eventualno petak trebala biti punkcija...

----------


## Vrci

Pa ne bude u četvrtak, za to bi trebala danas primiti štopericu, što ne?
Znači očito navijamo za petak  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Pa ne bude u četvrtak, za to bi trebala danas primiti štopericu, što ne?
> Znači očito navijamo za petak


Da u pravu si Vrci, skroz sam zaboravio na to...

----------


## Mali Mimi

pa koji vam je ovo dan ciklusa?

----------


## M@tt

> pa koji vam je ovo dan ciklusa?


14-ti dan... Folikuli su 17.7, 16.4, 16.9, 13.7, i 12.4. Izvadili su joj E2 i sad moramo cekati. Nikako da odluce kad ce punkcija.

----------


## Mali Mimi

da valjda joj je duži ciklus, to je od danas izvješće ili? Mislim da još nije hića za punkciju, ja sam dobivala štopericu kad je dominantan folikul bio oko 20 (kad su mi bili ovako dosta neravnomjerni folikuli kao kod vas) ali dobro da su izvadili i E2 to je isto dobar pokazatelj

----------


## M@tt

> da valjda joj je duži ciklus, to je od danas izvješće ili? Mislim da još nije hića za punkciju, ja sam dobivala štopericu kad je dominantan folikul bio oko 20 (kad su mi bili ovako dosta neravnomjerni folikuli kao kod vas) ali dobro da su izvadili i E2 to je isto dobar pokazatelj


Estradiol danas 616. Danas jos dva gonala, sutra stoperica i u subotu punkcija ujutr na 17. Dan. Pa neravnomjerni su kad su ciste pojele stimulaciju. 
Kod dr.L ne bi isli u postupak s njima jer bi ih hranili kako bi on rekao kao sto se sad i dogodilo. 
Jedna je pukla ali druga krvava raste i rekao da ce je punktirati zajedno s folikulima, ne zabrinjava ga nesto previse... 

Eto...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kakva krvava cista to je nešto novo ili?

----------


## M@tt

> Kakva krvava cista to je nešto novo ili?


Ne znam kakva, ocito postoji vise vrsta cisti, sta ja znam. Tako nam je rekao.

----------


## spodoba

> Ne znam kakva, ocito postoji vise vrsta cisti, sta ja znam. Tako nam je rekao.


hey m@tt, ako je krvava moze biti i od endometrioze..sto bi objasnilo 
'krasni' AMH.
vidis sto je razlika od privatnika do privatnika. tako je. L ne bi ni isao u postupak s cistom, ali kako ste to mogli znati kad se ide na UZ tek na 8dc?
to sto ste vi imali je antagnost protokol (jeste li imali orgalutran/cetrotide kasnije?
kod  neravnomjernog rasta je svakako bolji kratki protokol (onaj sa suprefactom)
sretno!!

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam imala sad krvavu cistu. Kaze dr da nastaje na zutom tijelu nakon ovulacije.
Meni se dogodila jer nisam dugo prirodno ovulirala,pa zbog zbrke s hormonima. Kaze da se to dogada kod pcosovki i nije alarmantno.

Pred mengu je vidjela da se smanjuje, pa se nadam da je i otisla

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma vjerojatno nije endometrioza jer to ne bi mogao ispunktirati
A sad što je- tu je, nek bar bude par j.s.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Ja sam imala sad krvavu cistu. Kaze dr da nastaje na zutom tijelu nakon ovulacije.
> Meni se dogodila jer nisam dugo prirodno ovulirala,pa zbog zbrke s hormonima. Kaze da se to dogada kod pcosovki i nije alarmantno.
> 
> Pred mengu je vidjela da se smanjuje, pa se nadam da je i otisla


To je tkz. hemoragicna cista zutog tijela. Cesca je kod pcos navodno zbog zadebljane strome jajnika.

----------


## mare41

e2 govori za 3 j.s, ako se dobro sjecam?

----------


## Mali Mimi

evo od tace70 objašnjenje vezano za e2 i ja sam davno to vadila nekoliko puta 

_U biti, prati se odgovor na stimulaciju i njegova vrijednost korelira sa brojem i velicinom folikula ali tesko je reci koja je optimalna.Po zreloj js je oko 300pg/ml ali postoje razne varijacije na temu.Mislim da je ukupni estradiol veci od 4000pg/ml vec znak hiperstimulacije.Osim toga, trebao bi se duplati svaka 2 dana._

----------


## Vrci

> To je tkz. hemoragicna cista zutog tijela. Cesca je kod pcos navodno zbog zadebljane strome jajnika.


Da li bi ona imala utjecaj na eventualnu ranu prirodnu trudnocu,da se desi? Da li se onda normalno luci progesteron?

----------


## M@tt

> To je tkz. hemoragicna cista zutog tijela. Cesca je kod pcos navodno zbog zadebljane strome jajnika.


Da samo što smo mi upravo suprotni slučaj od pcos-a. Ali dobro...

----------


## spodoba

> Ma vjerojatno nije endometrioza jer to ne bi mogao ispunktirati
> A sad što je- tu je, nek bar bude par j.s.


Moze..moze..ovisi o velicini. Sve sam prosla..

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jesi ti sigurna da je to bila endometrioza jer koliko sam ja upućena a imam tu dijagnozu već godinama (dokazano) ona se ne može ispunktirati već se riješava na lpsc. Nekad se znaju krvave ciste zamjeniti za endometriozu ali kad se tkivo pošalje na analizu samo je oko 60%  endo. ostalo otpada na neke druge vrste cista. Ja imam nakon operacije malu endo. cistu ispod 2 cm i nitko mi je nije ispunktirao a tu je već 4 godine od operacije prisutna, da je to samo tako vjerojatno bi je već riješili!

----------


## spodoba

Ne znam mimi..ako lazu doktori lazem i ja. Znam da su mi dva doca punktirali ciste i tvrdili da su cokoladne od endice
No vidjet cemo sto ce kod matekovih reci.

----------


## magi7

Pozdrav curke,
malo čitam pa da se nadovežem. meni su u dobitnom postupku puntirali mali endometriom u Sloveniji(2cm), dakle može se punktirati. Vidjela i sadžaj ciste i nije bilo uopće nice to see ali eto. Ali sada sam u Ri i tu koliko sam upućena nemaju običaj punktirati endometriome, ali vodene da- jer su meni vodenu punktirali a krvavu ne.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Svašta ja 1.put to čujem i ja sam bila u Mb pa mi nisu spominjali tu opciju punktiranja endometrioma (isto je bio manji), niti u Zg ni u Rijeci evo gdje sam zadnje bila

----------


## maca papucarica

> Da li bi ona imala utjecaj na eventualnu ranu prirodnu trudnocu,da se desi? Da li se onda normalno luci progesteron?


Nisam naisla na info da je to ujedno i poremecaj lucenja progesterona, a navodno ju cesto dijagnosticiraju bas kod trudnica, kad se pozale na bolove u jajniku i spontano se povuce nakon 12 tt kad posteljica preuzima ulogu lucitelja progesterona.
Ne vjerujem, to samo zbog zadebljale strome jajnika prilikom pucanja folikula dode do laganog krvarenja na stijenci jajnika od cega zuto tijelo bude povecano i sadrzi krv i sukrvicu (tako sam ja to shvatila; imala ju bar dva puta s time da me jednom uzasno bolilo od o do m).

----------


## krojachica

cure, malo padam niotkuda, ali neznam gdje da postavim pitanje na koje vi 
koje imate više MPO iskustva znate odgovor:
Kolika se mora raditi pauza između postupaka (prirodni IVF, stimulirani IVF, FET, AIH?)

----------


## Mali Mimi

Iza stimuliranih bi trebala biti pauza od 3,4 mj. ovo drugo može i svaki mj. ukoliko se ne uzimaju lijekovi za stimulaciju tipa klomifen e onda bi ipak trebalo napraviti pauzu iza recimo 3 postupka AIH

----------


## snelly85

Curke,poslala sam upit dr.Lucingeru koji mi je ostavio svoj broj da ga kontaktiram.Jel mi moze netko iz iskustva rec kakav je doktor?nije napisao u koje vrijeme da zovem,ja sam nesttrpljiva i htjela bi ga danas nazvat.jel to pametno?hvala na odgovorima

----------


## M@tt

Punkcija gotova, imamo 4 komada! 3 odlicne i jenu malo slabiju. Eto... Cekamo dalje s nestrpljenem...

Snelly samo ga ti zovi. Ako se ne javi odmah probaj vise puta, cak zna i nazvat natrag.

----------


## Zima77

Samo zovi javice se

----------


## Zima77

Supeer,,,

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt odlično  :Very Happy: 

Snelly ako ti se ne javi, nazvat će on tebe kasnije.. Možeš ga zvati svaki dan, najbolje do 14-15 h..

----------


## Mali Mimi

M@tt odlično!

----------


## Vrci

Matt to je super, bas mi je drago. Samo neka se tako nastavi

----------


## snelly85

Curke,zvala sam javio mi se.Preko telefona mi je zvučao čisto ok,pristupačno.Nadam se da je i uživo takav.Kaj je najbolje kad sam spomenula godište rekao je optimistično da će mo mi to sve sredit  :Smile:  bar je netko optimističan kad je mene već uhvatila depra i pesimizam.Jedino kaj me malo zbediralo je to kaj ne prima kartice,a to me iskreno iznenadilo jer iskreno nije baš jeftino.Ah,uviek ti novčeki su problem  :Mad:  Ali za malog  :Saint:  nije ništa skupo.Ako treba izmislit ću novce.Da li mi možda netko može pjasnit kako kod njega kreće priča od prvog pregleda...rekao mi je da će napravit uzv,mom mužu speriogram,a dalje ne znam kaj mogu očekivat,u kojem će smjeru krenut??? Oprostite kaj sam dosadna,kqj imam miljun pitanja ali nova sam ovdje i pomalo me strah jer ne znam kaj mogu očekivat.Hvala svima na odgovorima

----------


## snelly85

Curke,još jedna molba.Da li netko ima za preporučit ginekologa koji će bez problema dat uputnice..moja nažalost nije takva,a i ne želi ni saslušat moje probleme,na sve odmahuje rukom,nezainteresirana potpuno.Njoj ništa nije potrebno,nikakvi pregledi,pretrage....iz Zagreba sam,Trešnjevka.Ali nije bitno da bude taj dio grada...

----------


## niki78

> Punkcija gotova, imamo 4 komada! 3 odlicne i jenu malo slabiju. Eto... Cekamo dalje s nestrpljenem...
> 
> Snelly samo ga ti zovi. Ako se ne javi odmah probaj vise puta, cak zna i nazvat natrag.


Odlično! Šta su vam rekli, kad će vam se javiti? Mi smo imali samo 3 stanice i na kraju 2 blastice...u dobrim ste rukama...sretno!

----------


## M@tt

> Odlično! Šta su vam rekli, kad će vam se javiti? Mi smo imali samo 3 stanice i na kraju 2 blastice...u dobrim ste rukama...sretno!


U ponedjeljak javljaju da li ce transfer biti u utorak ili cetvrtak. Mi jos nikad do sad nismo dosli do blastica tako da bi to bilo cudo za nas. 

Hvala svima na podršci...

----------


## barbi26

Super Matt, baš mi je drago da je na kraju sve dobro ispalo!!! a kaj s cistom, ispunktirana? Neka i dalje bude super ~~~~~~~~~~~

Snelly sretno!!!

----------


## tetadoktor

M@tt, sretno!!!

----------


## M@tt

> Super Matt, baš mi je drago da je na kraju sve dobro ispalo!!! a kaj s cistom, ispunktirana? Neka i dalje bude super ~~~~~~~~~~~


Punktirao ju je pretpostavljam.  :p

----------


## Vrci

Što kaže žena, kako prošla punkcija? Imala je neku anesteziju/koktel?
Koja razlika od onog kod L-a?

----------


## M@tt

> Što kaže žena, kako prošla punkcija? Imala je neku anesteziju/koktel?
> Koja razlika od onog kod L-a?


Rekla je da je bilo ultrabrzo gotovo, brže nego kod dr.L. 
Pretpostavljam da oni brže rade zbog te anestezije, tj. da dr.L. to sporije i nježnije obavlja jer nema anestezije. Rekla je da je osjetila nešto tj. da nije bilo skroz bezbolno ali je bilo ok. 

Sretan Uskrs svima

----------


## Zima77

Sretan uskrs svima

----------


## niki78

M@tt jesu zvali? kad je transfer?

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt jesu zvali? kad je transfer?


Aha jesu. Nisam stigao prije javiti. Danas na drugi dan imamo dva odlična četverostanična embrija. Znači dvije stanice se nisu oplodile. A dobro i ovo je ok rezultat...

Sutra transfer u 10 sati.  :Smile:

----------


## malianđelak

ej bok plačenje može i kreditnom karticom - bar tako mislim , najbolje je da zvrcneš i pitaš. jako su ljubazni i sve ti objasne-

----------


## malianđelak

I ja sam kod doktorice dmitrović i same pohvale koliko se trudi oko pacijenta, i koliko je pozitivna.

----------


## niki78

> Aha jesu. Nisam stigao prije javiti. Danas na drugi dan imamo dva odlična četverostanična embrija. Znači dvije stanice se nisu oplodile. A dobro i ovo je ok rezultat...
> 
> Sutra transfer u 10 sati.


Super! Sretno sutra!

----------


## M@tt

Eto dragoj vracene dvije mrvice.  :Smile:  jedna odlicna osmerostanicna i jedna dobra peterostanicna koja se ocito nije bas najbolje podijelila od jucer. Ali sto je tu je, sada slijedi ona najgora neizvjesnost. Beta 15.4. 

Sretno svima

----------


## Bluebella

> Eto dragoj vracene dvije mrvice.  jedna odlicna osmerostanicna i jedna dobra peterostanicna koja se ocito nije bas najbolje podijelila od jucer. Ali sto je tu je, sada slijedi ona najgora neizvjesnost. Beta 15.4. 
> 
> Sretno svima


M@tt  :fige:  za veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Blekonja

evo ovako.....ne zalazim na potpomognuta u privatnim klinikama previše, imala sam puno sreće u mom MPO putu
ali sada mi treba pomoć za meni blisku osobu
nakon osam godina borbe u Splitu
odlučila se za pokušaj u Zagrebu , privatno
e sad svaka preporuka dobro bi došla, da ne punimo ovdje stranice molila bi 
ako može sve prijedloge, pohvale i pokude na pp
da budem iskrena, bilo bi bolje što hitnije, 
jer imam osjećaj ako joj brzo ne podastrem adrese i preporuke
mogla bi se predomisliti, a zaista bi voljela da prije izlaza iz svega pokuša i Zg
vidim da želja postoji, ali i neki strah i kočnica pa eto žurite cure 

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## malianđelak

ja sam trenutno u privatnoj klinici beta plus - zg , jako su ljubazni i objasne ti fakat sve sto te zanima. same pohvale za njih.

----------


## Vrci

Slazem se, Betaplus

----------


## Blekonja

tnx, samo vi dajte  :Kiss:

----------


## barbi26

Ja moram, ovdje pohvaliti našeg dragog Lučija, uspjeli smo....današnja beta mi je 349!

----------


## ljube

barbi, čestitam i sretno dalje!

----------


## amazonka

barbi, predivna vijest! četitam od srca, sretno i dalje!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Odlično barbi!

----------


## M@tt

Pridružujem se čestitkama barbi...  :Smile:

----------


## Hoću bebu

Barbi čestitam :Smile: ))

----------


## Sonja29

Barbi čestitam!!!

----------


## Vrci

Jel netko zna koji dan dr.D (betaplus) pocinje s gonalima kod polustimulacije?
Imam prvi uzv 7dc i taj dan jos imam klomice (3-7dc)

----------


## Bubimitka81

Pitaj Moe. Ona je bila i u polustimulaciji tamo koliko znam...

----------


## Inesz

Vrci, mislim da vrijeme i koliličina gonala koji se dodaju uz klomifen ovisi o veličini i broju folikula. Nije unaprijed određeno kad se dodaje gonal, to se inidvidualno određuje.

----------


## Vrci

Hvala.

Ma mislim da ću sad procuriti, 1dc. Ne znam jel ima još koga tamo da zovem i javim i naručim se na uzv. Kad ću zvati onda ću pitati jel trebam kupiti koji gonal, jer naravno da će mi sve to padati za vikend. Moj tajming  :Laughing:

----------


## zubic.vila

Vrci, probaj ih nazvati. Ja sam imala konzultacije nedjeljom u Betaplusu.

----------


## Vrci

Ma da? U koje doba dana?

Sad sam još između spottinga i laganog početka pravog krvarenja... Sad zeza, inače samo krene kao slap

----------


## zubic.vila

U 10 ili 10.30. Nisam sad 100% sigurna. Bilo je to u 8.mjesecu. Možda je sad malo kasno, ali probaj!

----------


## Vrci

Ma svejedno mi, jos nisam sigurna da bude sluzbeno 1dc. Racunam da je,a zovem sutra odmah ujutro

----------


## Moe

Vrci, kod mene je polustimulacija počela s drugim danom ciklusa. Zvrcni sutra ujutro ako ih nisi danas dobila na telefon.

----------


## Vrci

Ma imam upute, 3-7 dc po 2 klomifena na dan, 7dc uzv i ondabposlije gonali.
Samo me zanima jel moram kupiti gonale prije (a nemam nikakav papir kao dokaz ljekarni da mi trebaju).  7dc mi je sub, a kod L-a sam prvi gonal dobila mislim na 8dc.

To ih moram sutra pitati. Ak u sub nemam gonale, a trebat ce mi u ned, mozda bude frka

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vrci ja sam kupovala gonale dolje kod Lucija bez recepta..
Prijateljica isto tako neki dan, mislim u sasvim dr ljekarni..

----------


## željkica

> Eto dragoj vracene dvije mrvice.  jedna odlicna osmerostanicna i jedna dobra peterostanicna koja se ocito nije bas najbolje podijelila od jucer. Ali sto je tu je, sada slijedi ona najgora neizvjesnost. Beta 15.4. 
> 
> Sretno svima


kako ide čekanje,kako se osjećate?ja sutra ponavljam betu pa ćemo vidit na čemu sam.

----------


## Vrci

Da, i ja ću dolje u ljekarnu kod Lučija po gonale, najjeftiniji su tamo. Dobila sam preporuku za još jednu ljekarnu, pitala sam ih, ali su gonali skuplji. Tj. mislim da je cijena ista, samo što u onoj do Lučija ima popust za gotovinu

Željkica, suborko moja, jako mi je drago da je bila 3.sreća. Ja sebi računam da bude 3.postupak sad, FET ja ne brojim u to...

----------


## Moe

Betaplus je objavila podatke o uspješnosti postupaka za 2012. godinu.
Sretna sam da sam dio "pozitivne" statistike u finalu, nakon što sam im 2 puta pokvarila rezultate  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Moe, proletila sam preko tog izještaja o uspješnost... nigdje ne vidim broj postupaka koje su odradili...

mislim da je to jedan od ključnih   podataka...

----------


## barbi26

jeftiniji vam je gonal u ljekarni filipović, u zagorskoj, i to skoro 10kn, i jedni i drugi imaju popust na gotovinu, i decapeptyl je tamo jeftiniji

----------


## Moe

Mislim da je i ovo ok, obzirom da drugi ne objavljuju ni to.
(Ne sumnjam da se kod njih na licu mjesta može saznati broj postupaka po kategorijama koje nekog zanimaju, da ne skrivaju to od (potencijalnih) pacijenata. Bar preda mnom nisu  :Smile: )

----------


## Inesz

izvještaj Betaplusa o uspješnosti za 2012 nema ni broja transfera, ni broja postupaka, ni broja ostvarenih trudnoća.  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

Cito objavljuje neku vrstu statistike uspješnosti.

----------


## Moe

Gledam druge webove, vidim samo poliklinika IVF ima objavljene rezultate (i to isto u postocima). 
Na webu od Cita najnovija vijest je iz 2011. ili ja ne znam pronaći...?

----------


## barbi26

ja se ionako nikad ne bih odličila za neku polikliniku temeljem njihovih stat. podataka koje sami objavljuju, već prvenstveno po preporuci pacijenata. 
mislim da je statistika nepouzdana i večinom prikazana kako bi oni htjeli da to izgleda, pogotovo kad nema revizije nadležne institucije...

----------


## Moe

Mislim da su sve klinike s rezultatima _tu negdje_... 
Naravno da se za kliniku/liječnika odlučujemo na temelju vlastite procjene, iskustva, osjećaja ili iskustva drugih koje smo čuli/pročitali. Povjerenje i sigurnost je ključ svega.

----------


## Mojca

> Gledam druge webove, vidim samo poliklinika IVF ima objavljene rezultate (i to isto u postocima). 
> Na webu od Cita najnovija vijest je iz 2011. ili ja ne znam pronaći...?


Ima i 2012. 
http://www.cito.hr/hrv/djelatnosti=ivf.html
http://www.cito.hr/download/cito_ivf...stika_2012.pdf

----------


## krojachica

> ja se ionako nikad ne bih odličila za neku polikliniku temeljem njihovih stat. podataka koje sami objavljuju


slažem se.
meni je zapravo najvažnije da vidim da je klinika up to date sa metodama koje koristi.

----------


## Moe

> http://www.cito.hr/download/cito_ivf...stika_2012.pdf


Ovo je stvarno super pregledno!  :rock: 
Bravo za Cito!

----------


## Vrci

Ima i na stranicama Betaplusa statistika za 2012. S moba sam pa ne mogu staviti link

----------


## Mali Mimi

> ja se ionako nikad ne bih odličila za neku polikliniku temeljem njihovih stat. podataka koje sami objavljuju, već prvenstveno po preporuci pacijenata. 
> mislim da je statistika nepouzdana i večinom prikazana kako bi oni htjeli da to izgleda, pogotovo kad nema revizije nadležne institucije...


  ovo zadnje potpisujem u vezi statistike... i meni je na početku kod izbora klinike bilo važno što drugi kažu o toj klinici, skupljala podatke gdje su drugi uspjeli itd. na kraju smo se vratili tamo gdje smo i počeli čisto radi praktičnosti sve drugo nam je bilo teško izvedivo

----------


## Vrci

Ups,nisam vidjela da ste vec pisali za Betaplus, post mi je visak...

----------


## veronika27

Pozdrav svima!
Krećem u MPO vode,pa imam neka pitanja...za početak ćemo ići u državnu kliniku SD na prvi pregled i čuti što će tamo reći. Budući da je spermiogram loš,moj ginić mi je rekao da smo najvjerojatnije kandidati za ivf. Ali već vidim da ću u državnoj klinici samo izgubiti strpljenje,a i problem mi je zbog posla stalno putovati u ZG.

Moje pitanje je: Rade li privatne klinike (prvenstveno mislim na BetaPlus) preko ljeta (7. i 8.mj.) ili vikendom (npr.nedjeljom)? I može li se dogovoriti da se dolazi poslijepodne na folikulometriju i ostale preglede?

----------


## Ginger

> Mislim da su sve klinike s rezultatima _tu negdje_... 
> Naravno da se za kliniku/liječnika odlučujemo na temelju vlastite procjene, iskustva, osjećaja ili iskustva drugih koje smo čuli/pročitali. Povjerenje i sigurnost je ključ svega.


potpis
povjerenje je meni kljucno

----------


## ivana83

Tako isto i meni. Nitko mi ne može zamijeniti moju doktoricu D. S njom se osjećam opušteno i normalno, imam potpuno povjerenje i znam da je stručnjak.

----------


## s_iva

Može jedno padobransko pitanje?
Po vašim postovima vidim da je moguće u IVF poliklinici obaviti ivf na teret HZZO-a.
Koliko se čeka na red, i da li su i ljekovi pokriveni?

----------


## M@tt

> Može jedno padobransko pitanje?
> Po vašim postovima vidim da je moguće u IVF poliklinici obaviti ivf na teret HZZO-a.
> Koliko se čeka na red, i da li su i ljekovi pokriveni?


Mogao se napraviti ivf na teret HZZO-a do kraja 3. mjeseca. Sad čekaju da im kažu da li če im produžiti to ili ne. Trenutno ni oni sami ne znaju. 
Mi nismo ništa čekali na red, i lijekovi su bili pokriveni naravno...

----------


## mare41

veronika, najbolje nazovi i provjeri, ako ti niko ovdje ne odgovori

----------


## Ana29

> Moje pitanje je: Rade li privatne klinike (prvenstveno mislim na BetaPlus) preko ljeta (7. i 8.mj.) ili vikendom (npr.nedjeljom)? I može li se dogovoriti da se dolazi poslijepodne na folikulometriju i ostale preglede?


Rade stalno , sve se možete dogovoriti. Divni su. Nazovi i dogovori se

----------


## tetadoktor

> Može jedno padobransko pitanje?
> Po vašim postovima vidim da je moguće u IVF poliklinici obaviti ivf na teret HZZO-a.
> Koliko se čeka na red, i da li su i ljekovi pokriveni?


ugovori sa privatnim poliklinikama koje se bave s  mpo su istekli 31.03. cim se budu znali novi detalji vjerojatno pisat ce i ovdje na forumu

----------


## ivana83

> Rade stalno , sve se možete dogovoriti. Divni su. Nazovi i dogovori se


Potvrđujem, prva inseminacija u subotu, druga u nedjelju. Uvijek su dostupni, mailom ili telefonom.

----------


## M@tt

> Rade stalno , sve se možete dogovoriti. Divni su. Nazovi i dogovori se





> Potvrđujem, prva inseminacija u subotu, druga u nedjelju. Uvijek su dostupni, mailom ili telefonom.


Ne znam odkud vam te informacije ali s 31.1. su prestali raditi postupke preko HZZO-a baš kao što *tetadoktor* kaže. Sada čekaju odluku ministarstva za dalje. Jedino ako su ovih dana dobili odobrenje.

----------


## Vrci

Matt, krivo si shvatio mislim. Ono je pitanje jel Betaplus radi popodne i nedjeljom

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, krivo si shvatio mislim. Ono je pitanje jel Betaplus radi popodne i nedjeljom


Da gle fakat....  :Embarassed:  :Grin:

----------


## malianđelak

da se i ja malo javim  :Smile: 
1 aih u prirodnom ciklusu - 
2 aih u stimulativnom ciklusu folikuli prestali rasti, dobila sam oko 10 folikula ali su narasli do nekih 10 mm , i na kraju odustali. idemo dalje  :Very Happy: 
7.4 menga
9.4 klomifen 2x1 - 5 dana , pila sam do 13.4 
17.4 inekcije (zaboravila sam kako se zove )
18.4 inekcija 

kakva su vaša iskustva s aih u stimulativnom ciklusu????

Doktorica mi savjetuje da jos jedan mjesec pokušam aih u prirodnom ciklus , i da više nebi pokušavala s aih-om u stimulativnom , pa tek onda na ivf ako ne uspije.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Malianđelak kod kog si u postupku? 
Inače koliko ja znam AIH se izbjegava raditi u stimuliranom ciklusu jedino sa klomifenom, pa neznam baš koliko ćeš tu dobiti tuđa iskustva. Drago mi je da će ti ipak u AIH u prirodnom ciklusu pokušati sljedeći mjesec

----------


## tonili

Dragi svi ja vas sve skupa još jednom pozivam da nam se pridružite ovu subotu u našoj šetnji po centru.
Evo, imamo otvoren i facebook event gdje možete vidjeti par fotki od prošle godine, čisto za inspiraciju i motivaciju!
https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/526745720701549/
Vidimo se!

A popisati se i eventualno dogovoriti za društvo možete i ovdje:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79293-Z...ost-27-04-2013

----------


## Zima77

neko zatišje ovdje ja krećem idući mj jedva čekam

----------


## sara10

*Zima77* SRETNO i neka ti ovaj postupak bude dobitni!!!

----------


## Zima77

> *Zima77* SRETNO i neka ti ovaj postupak bude dobitni!!!


Hvala ti sara tebi i ostalim suborkama želim što prije male bebice cure držite se ova godina je naša :Klap:

----------


## Ginger

evo ja došla malo pohvaliti Betaplus  :Yes: 
stučnost, kvaliteta, ljubaznost...ma sve na jednom mjestu
ja sam stvarno zahtjevan pacijent, al eto, nemam prigovora
ako nekoga zanima koji detaljčić više, mogu napisati kad stignem, al moju toplu preporuku svakako imaju
ja sam kod dr.Radončića pa sam folikulometrije obavljala u Viliu (tako mi je odgovaralo zbog posla), a sam ivf se odvija u Betaplusu
inače sam pobornik anestezija, pa mi je drago da to mogu i dobiti
međutim, zadnji postupak je bio prirodnjak pa mi je ipak bilo malo glupo uzeti opću za to (iako sam razmatrala i tu opciju  :Embarassed:  ) 
i dobila sam lokalnu, za koju mogu samo reći  :Naklon:  :Naklon: 
gotovo je bezbolno bilo (a popriličo sam osjetljiva), ono, ovakvih punkcija bih mogla proći još 100 (al nadam se da neću) - dr.R. je to stvarno vrhunski odradio
mislim, do sad sam probala sve vrste punkcija: bez ičega (nikad više), uz intravenozni koktel (malo mi olakšalo, al ne previše), uz opću (zaaakon) i ovu lokalnu koju sam sad dobila (također zaaaakon za prirodnjak)

uglavnom, shvatili ste, stvarno sam zadovoljna  :Smile: 
eto, toliko od mene

----------


## Bluebella

Ginger... Drzim palceve za ovaj prirodnjak...
Sretno draga  :Wink:

----------


## Čočo san

Pozdrav! 

Nova sam ovdje, pa evo da se oglasim prvim postom. 

Bila na 2 AIH postupka u Betaplusu, trenutno čekam na prvi pregled nakon drugog AIH i ugledane dvije crtice na testu   :Zaljubljen: 

Netko je pitao jel rade i nedjeljom, i može li se dogovoriti za popodne, odgovor je da, sve se može dogovoriti. Ja sam na folikulometrije išla normalno i vikendom i nakon 6 popodne (jer mi je radno vrijeme do 6). 

Napišem više samo da se snađem tu na vašem forumu  :Smile:

----------


## dino84

Cure, u koje vrijeme su uobičajeno konzultacije u Betaplusu? Ujutro, popodne? Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

najbolje ti ih je nazvati i dogovoriti termin i vrijeme kad tebi odgovara. s obzirom da tamo ima vise mpo doktora mislim da mozes birati kod koga hoces pregled

----------


## Vrci

Tako je. Nas su pitali da li znamo koga zelimo od doktora, a onda su pitali i koji termin nam pase

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Potpisujem Ginger  :Smile:  za sve vezano uz dr R...sigurna sam da tamo gdje je on - sve je odlično! Pažljiv, toplak i komunikativan doktor koji pazi i na endokrino. nalaze, što je jako bitno!! Ašto se tiče njih i ikoktela i anestezija  - pohvalno da ti mogu ponuditi sve opcije.

----------


## Vrci

Što se tiče Betaplusa, i dr. Dmitrović pazi na endokrinološki dio. Svi su oni tim koji čini mi se slično rade, ne možete fulati. Odabir koji od tih doktora je stvar preferencije

----------


## Ginger

Slazem se, svi su dobri, a moj glas uvijek ide dr. Radoncicu  :Smile: 
Al kao sto Vrci kaze, stvar je preferencije

E, a za lokalnu mogu reci da je stvarno super, al nije onaj koktel, nego nesto puno bolje
Ma super je bas to da biras kaj ti pase

----------


## Zima77

> Slazem se, svi su dobri, a moj glas uvijek ide dr. Radoncicu 
> Al kao sto Vrci kaze, stvar je preferencije
> 
> E, a za lokalnu mogu reci da je stvarno super, al nije onaj koktel, nego nesto puno bolje
> Ma super je bas to da biras kaj ti pase





danas bila kod L na pregledu sve jeok i startamo sa sljedećom m kupila sam ljekove i sad čekamo presretna sam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

Ja pohvaljujem cijeli Betaplus tim, doktoricu, sestre, anesteziologinju, biologinju i sve koga još ima...

Sve su krasne. Nema čekanja, kad dođeš na redu si. Znaju u kojoj si fazi, uvijek su blizu za pomoć, mislim da je ovo najbolje privatno dr mjesto gdje sam bila. Dostupni su za sva pitanja, ma milina.
I k tome nisu samo orijentirani na mpo, meni su dosta toga novog otkrili i došli smo do novih zanimljivih zaključaka. Time smo krenuli i u promjenu dosadašnjih mpo postupaka, pa valjda će nešto od toga ispasti dobro. Na boljem sam putu nego prije

Nadam se da ću kod njih uskoro ostvariti cilj

----------


## Ginger

Super Vrci, nadam se da ces uskoro ugledati lijepu betu!

I ja sam super zadovoljna s njima, a pogotovo sa dr.R  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam R vidjela samo u prolazu, tek po slici s neta skužila da je on. Iako sam imala jednom prijedlog da idem ujutro na uzv kod D ili popodne kod R :D

A možda ako završim u postupku preko ljeta dopadnem i njemu u ruke (znam da oni imaju ta ljetna dežurstva, barem je bilo prošle god)

A vidim ti si isto jedna od onih za koje su mi rekli: imamo u zadnje vrijeme sve trudnice iz prirodnjaka  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bravo za kliniku i DR tamo...možda i ja neki jackpot dobijem skoro pa odem opet kod dr R  :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

VRCI tek sad vidim da si promjenila kliniku sretno

----------


## ia30

drage moje,konzultacije s UZV(prve)u Beta plus-u su 750 kn...zamantalo mi se,nisam znala da je tako skupo!

----------


## Vrci

Ja nisam toliko platila...

Platila sam:
Konzultacije 	100,00-200,00
Ultrazvuk 	250,00

Mislim da ukupno 450 kn

Ne znam da li naplaćuju svima tako konzultacije, ili što...ali i ja sam očekivala veliku cifru koja na kraju nije bila. Osim ako nisu sad počeli striktno tako naplaćivati po cjeniku.

----------


## Ginger

Pa cjenik je stranicama
Mpo konzultacije 500 kn i vjerojatno si imala uzv 250 kn

----------


## Ginger

Mislim, da, mpo u privatnim vodama jest skup....

----------


## amazonka

Da, MPO u privatnika-skup sport.
Da u Beti cijepaju, da. 
Ali barem im je cjenik na njihovim stranicama, 
što je vrlo fer pa si čovjek ipak unaprijed može složiti dva i dva.
Osoblje je vrlo profesionalno, a što se dr. R. tiče stara  sam mu mušterija pa eto...

----------


## Vrci

Pa znam da je takav cjenik. Ali meni su na računu naplatili samo obične konzultacije. Ja računala na tih 750, pa sam se iznenadila. Bila sam na konzultacijama u siječnju ove godine

Isto kao što L ima na svom cjeniku višu cijenu konzultacija nego što naplati.

----------


## amazonka

Izlaze u susret što je u ovoj situaciji i više nego ok.

----------


## ia30

a vjerojatno sam bila loše sreće...mislila sam da ću proći s 500 kn jer bih obično plaćala konzultacije i uzv max.400-500 kn u drugim klinikama, ali eto...valjda će kasnije bit jeftinije

----------


## tetadoktor

kod kojeg doktora si bila u beti? jesi li dobila racun sa specifikacijama za te novce?

----------


## ia30

kod Radončića...i da,dobila sam račun!

----------


## ia30

ma razumijem,klinika ima svoje cijene,sve ok,vidjela sam ih i prije na njihovim stranicama ali eto...valjda sam kontala da će bit malo manje,jer velim išla sam i u druge klinike na razgovore pa nisam nikad platila preko 400 kn...zadovoljna sam dr.R pa ću pregorit

----------


## tetadoktor

e, da, R je i moj veeeeliki favorit tamo!!! odličan izbor

----------


## Vrci

Da, Betaplus uvijek da račun i točno je navedeno što si platio. Veliki plus.

Nadam se da će ti Radončić uspjeti biti "the doctor" kod kojeg ćeš uspjeti. Naravno, ako ste se odlučili za njih. 

Cijeli tim tamo je super, kao što sam već rekla

----------


## Ginger

> e, da, R je i moj veeeeliki favorit tamo!!! odličan izbor


Ja cu samo potpisati  :Smile:

----------


## sushi

bila sam prije par tjedana takodjer na prvim konzultacijama kod dr R. u beti i platila 200kn +250 za uzv. isto sam se pripremila na 500kn za mpo konzultacije s obzirom na cjenik, ali kada sam izasla, sestra na pultu je pitala dr-a sto se sve radilo i dobila sam racun na 450 ukupno s uzv. 
konzultacije su trajale cca 15-20min, uzv klasika 5-10 min, sve skupa oko pola sata. pogledali smo stare nalaze koje sam imala sa sobom, prosli kroz bitne podatke i dobila sam popis dodatnih pretraga. mm je bio samnom i pitao sve sto ga je zanimalo. moguce postupke smo spomenuli, bez ulazenja u detalje s obzirom da su nedostajali neki nalazi.

iz prica drugih cura za koje znam da su kod njega, dobila sam dojam da su 'mpo konzultacije' iz tog cjenika one dugotrajnije, na kojima se prica detaljno o izabranom postupku, odredjuje protokol i sl... a dr navodno crta dok objasnjava  :Smile:  eto, to je moja interpretacija  :Smile: 
*ia30* kako su ti izgledale konzultacije?

----------


## ia30

konzultacije trajale cca pola sata,pregledali sve nalaze,obavili uzv,uobičajno rekla bih...protokol još nismo odredili jer moram napraviti hrpu novih nalaza pa ćemo vidjet na čemu smo!
jel netko zna kod je dr.R na GO?Zaboravih ga pitati...da se uklopim ovo ljeto u neki xy pokušaj

----------


## Ana29

Otprilike pocetkom godine su u Betaplus-u promijenli cjenik koji su javno i objavili. Svaki put se dobije specificirani racun. Nista nije "od oka", sve je transparentno. Prije posjete, znate sta vas ceka. Kompletan tim je izuzetno strucan, svakome se pristupa individualno. Jako su odgovorni, ozbiljni, strucni. Ja svoj glas na obje ruke dajem dr. Dmitrovic.

----------


## Vrci

Znam da su prošlo ljeto u Betaplusu radili cijelo ljeto, baš da si žene mogu pokušaje spojiti s godišnjim. Samo nisu radili svi doktori, nego su se mijenjali.

Znači ako bude tako i ove godine, vjerojatno možeš u postupak, osim ako baš ne želiš R, a njega tad ne bude

----------


## amazonka

ia30, dr.R ti je obično na GO u kolovozu. Bar je dosad tako bilo, ali, naravno, raspitaj se.
svakako si dobro odabrala.
I da cijeli tim u Beti je stručan.
sretno!

----------


## ia30

da,htjela bih baš s dr.R odradit postupke...raspitat ću se za GO...ionako čekam rezultate svih pretraga koje mi je dao za napravit pa ga zovem...tks

----------


## niki78

Meni dr.Radončić nikako nije sjeo...on je bio prvi dr. kod kojeg smo išli kad smo saznali da ćemo morati na MPO, ali jako sam se razočarala nakon tih prvih konzultacija...tako da me zanima dr. Dmitrović...vidim da ju svi hvalite, ali mene zanima kolika je uspješnost kod parova koji idu kod nje...ne trebam sad točne brojke, nego jel stvarno dr. tako ok, a i uspješna...uskoro planiramo po drugu drugu bebicu pa razmišljam u koju polikliniku ići...

----------


## sushi

*niki78* zasto ti nije sjeo? zanimljivo mi je jer je ovo prvi negativan post u vezi njega kojeg sam vidjela na netu...cini mi se  :Smile:  pa me bas zanima...
kod koga si bila u ivf-u?

----------


## niki78

došla sam kod njega na konzultacije i tada nisam ništa znala o MPO i rekla sam mu da sam neupućena i da bi mi to bio prvi postupak...dr. R me doslovno nakon 5 min izbacio van sa papirićem gdje je rukom napisao što trebam kupiti i da počnem sa pikanjem, uzv je trajao 1 min...sestra vani mi je samo naplatila i nitko se u Viliju nije potrudio da mi objasni što bi i kako trebala raditi...baš sam se razočarala, a najgore je to što sam kod njega na preglede dolazila i prije, dok još nisam znala da imamo problema, ali to su bili osnovni pregledi i tu mi je bio ok, iako ništa posebno...

nakon toga sam otišala u pol. IVF gdje su mi doslovno sve nacrtali i objasnili...znam mišljenje o Šimuniću i nisam ni ja oduševljena sa nekih stvarima,ali meni dr.R. nikako nije sjeo, jednostavno nismo kliknuli...

U IVF sam bila kod Šimunića i tamo sam ostala trudna, ali sam baš zainteresirana za dr. Dmitrović

----------


## niki78

Još je jedna cura na jednom drugom forumu napisala da joj dr.R, nije sjeo...valjda smo nas dvije jedine  :Laughing:

----------


## amazonka

Ne mora svakome ni sjesti, pa nije pravilo
sigurno da niste jedine
pa uostalom svi smo različiti, zar ne?
ja sam jedna od onih koja vjeruje da su svi oni profesionalni
ali je taj famozni klik u našoj priči jako bitan

----------


## sushi

ma vazno da njih ima dovoljno za biranje (i da nisu svi isti  :Smile:  )
nadam se da ce ti dr D. biti dobitni mpo-ovac! javi kako je bilo  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Pa recimo puno cura jaaaako hvali L-a, ali meni je D puno više sjela od njega. Mislim ljubazan je on, i sve to. Ali od nje sam dobila više informacija i mogu bolje popričati. I stalno je na raspolaganju i jako je simpatična.
Za R-a sam čula puno mišljenja, ali neosporno je da je stručnjak. Sad, nekome MPO-ovac ne mora biti ljubazan ko frend, nekome mora - zato imamo i izbor

Za D ne znam uspješnost, oni to prikazuju za cijelu kliniku

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Meni se svidjelo kod dr R (prije 5 g prvi susret) to što je detaljno razgovarao sa mnom o svemu prije postupka, dao br. moba i mail kod postupka, i odgovarao mi u minutu kad bi ga nešto pitala...moj izbor će biti on sigurno - čim prikupim love  :Smile:

----------


## Ana29

> U IVF sam bila kod Šimunića i tamo sam ostala trudna, ali sam baš zainteresirana za dr. Dmitrović



Uvjerena sam 100% da je to odlican izbor. Prosla sam puno toga, ali ona je No1. Zao mi je sto je nisam puno prije upoznala. Zaista je carobna. Sretno i neces pogrijesiti. :Heart:

----------


## Bluebella

iako nisam nikad kod njega bila na postupku, meni je dr. R naj.... bila sam dva puta kod njega na mpo konzultacijama, zbog tadašnjeg zakona koji mi nije odgovarao ipak sam se odlučila na potpomognutu negdje van hrvatske i dr. R mi je radio sve pripreme. Sad mi vodi trudnoću i prezadovoljna sam. zbog komplikacija sam svaki tjedan kod njega na pregledu, uvijek mi sve objasni i dostupan je na mob/sms/mail u svako doba dana i noći, a ja sam ga znala zvati i u 22h navečer... i svim svojim frendicama sam ga preporučila...
ne mogu zamisliti da sam kod bilo kojeg drugog doktora.... 
dr. R  :Naklon:

----------


## tetadoktor

ajde da još netko napokon pohvali dr R!!!  :pivo:

----------


## Ginger

> ajde da još netko napokon pohvali dr R!!!


 :pivo:  
a dostupnost i detaljnost, ajme, nikad dostupnijeg i detaljnijeg dr nisam srela
da ne velim da sam s njim zadnijh mjeseci izmjenila vise poruka, nego s muzem u godinu dana  :Laughing: 
kao, ne izdavim ga dovoljno dok sam tamo, pa se svako malo neceg sjetim pa saljem poruku ili mail
zbog ovakvih kao ja ce mu trebati prijevremena mirovina  :Smile: 

al naravno da ne mora sjesti svakome, pa svaka od nas je razlicita
kad placas, biras da ti pase bas sve

----------


## amazonka

je, i prema meni je dr. R. uvijek ljubazan i korektan
na žalost, u posljednje vrijeme promijenila sam liječnika i liječnika, bilo je i vrlo korektnih (državna bolnica)
ali ipak se njemu uvijek vratim i obratim kad mi stvarno nešto treba
vjerujem mu
a i teško mi je zamisliti da bih za novce i išla nekom drugom, za bilo što više

ali naravno kao što sam rekla ne mora svakome ni pasati
nije poanta ni da nekoga samo glorificiramo ili samo kritiziramo
pa kad bi svi mi bili isti, svijet bi bio dosadan...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja bih samo potpisala cure...ja već 2 ili 3 god. nisam bila kod njega u postupku i još uvijek se čujemo preko maila kad zaškripi, ja ne znam koji drugi dr. bi bio toliko uslužan, stvarno svaka mu čast!

----------


## ljube

Nekako mi se čini da bi nam pri odabiru liječnika u privatnoj polikl. (osim što je ljubazan i drag) od veće pomoći bile informacije o samim postupcima, npr. koji se stimulacijski protokoli  preferiraju kod pojedinog mpo doktora prema određenoj dijagnozi pa da to malo kompariramo. Zatim koji je broj od postojećih antralnih folikula stimulacijom mobiliziran, koliko stanica iz njih dobiveno te zrelost stanica i oplodnja, kada je bio transfer i da li je bilo zamrznutih embrija te kako su ocijenjeni (koji je embryo scoring system korišten pri ocjenjivanju). Bilo bi zaista zanimljivo da razmjenjujemo takva iskustva koja će koristiti pri izboru liječnika/poliklinike, a nas dodatno educirati.

----------


## sushi

potpisujem ljube! cure s iskustvom, ovo bi jako pomoglo nama novima  :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

ljube je imaš pravo, sve je to važno ali što to znači nekoj curi koja tek kreće u postupak? To je već za nas "maratonce" tematika...

----------


## Ginger

potpis i na ljube i na MM

----------


## Vrci

Evo meni je veliki plus što je dr. D  sagledala sve moje nalaze, poslala me na još dodatne. Time smo otkrili dosta zeznutih stvari koje sam u prošla 3 postupka imala ignorirano. I zato mi je prilagodila stimulaciju da vidimo hoće li biti promjena. 
Znači totalno je individualizirala pristup, što mi se jako sviđa. 

Recimo L je samo škicnuo moje nalaze i rekao, ma vidim na uzv da je to pcos. A eto, nije samo to, muči mene dosta stvari. 

Zapravo mislim da je bitno osjetiti da li se isplati ići xy puta kod istog doktora, ili promijeniti. Ja sam za ovo drugo - novo mišljenje, nova perspektiva. Nisam htjela samo vrtiti postupke, a da ne saznam nešto više

----------


## bubekica

*Vrci*, subokro pcos-ovko moze detalji na pp? 
i potpis na *ljube*.

----------


## amazonka

Vrci, apsolutno!
Ljube, potpis-to bi bilo i te kako korisno, ja mislim ipak i za novopečene suborke

----------


## riba76

Drage djevojke,
čitam vaše postove pa da podijelim svoja iskustva s vama.
Radončić je ok. meni je prije jedno 7 godina riješio neki problem.
Nakon toga sam krenula kod njega s ovim problemom, 2 puta mi je ambulantno radio histeroskopiju i nikad mi polip nije izvadio.
osim što sam to platila i psihički se iscrpila, zaključio je da njemu nije jasno što je meni i da ne zna više što bi sa mnom.
onda sam otišla kod dr. Dmitrović kod koje je on danas (poliklinika betaplus). ona mi je bila super, ali zbog nje sam završila prošle godine u Petrovoj na hitnoj, jer mi se prilikom punkcije upalila cista. pretpostavljam da je krivo procijenila, punkcija se ne bi smjela raditi s cistama. 
Oni su oboje jako dragi i simpatični, ali ja nisam imala sreće i potrošila puuuuuno novaca. iako to i nije u svemu tome toliko bitno.
mnogima su pomogli, naročito radončić, nadam se da će i vama.

----------


## Lotta81

Već sam pisala, ali mi se nešto poremetilo pa sorry ako bude dva puta. 
Vidim da se govori o doktorima. I mi smo bili kod dr R. i odradili par postupaka kod njega. Kad smo prvi put došli dao nam je popis pretraga i sve objasnio. Stimulaciju je prilagodio našoj dijagnozi i otkrio stvari  koje drugi nisu. Nažalost vremena su takva kakva  jesu i kad skupimo novce idemo opet kod njega. Nažalost dijagnoza nam je takva kakva je i još tri doktora kod kojih smo bili su nam rekli da jednostavno treba biti uporan . Ako nam se posreći i trudnoću ću pratiti kod njega (moj soc. gin. ne prati mpo trudnoće).  Recimo dr. T. iz Vg je stručnjak i ok, ali komunikacija s pacijentima bi mogla biti bolja. 
Ali s obzirom na to da se privatne klinike plačaju svatko si treba odabrati onu koja mu najviše odgovara.

----------


## Inesz

Lotta81 sretno i da do trudnoće dođe čim prije.

zašto tvoj odabrani ginekolog primarne zaštite na vodi mpo trudnoće? 
kako je to moguće? mpo trudnoća je kao i svaka druga trudnoća. kako si on dopušta takvu praksu?

----------


## Lotta81

> Lotta81 sretno i da do trudnoće dođe čim prije.
> 
> zašto tvoj odabrani ginekolog primarne zaštite na vodi mpo trudnoće? 
> kako je to moguće? mpo trudnoća je kao i svaka druga trudnoća. kako si on dopušta takvu praksu?


Inesz hvala, riječi ti se pozlatile.

 E sad, i mene je ta vijest iznenadila. Slučajno sam to doznala od prijateljice koja je nakon godina i godina mpo puta ostala trudna. Kad je došla na pregled dr je rekla da ne prati mpo trudnoće (objašnjenje između redaka je bilo to su rizične trudnoće i da se prate u klinikama gdje su nastale). Inače, nije da ju branim ali  uvijek je davala savjete u vezi mpo, bila puna podrške, za uputnice nikada ne radi probleme, tako da me ovo poprilično iznenadilo. Stvarno sam nakon svega  :neznam:

----------


## Inesz

u bolnici gdje je ostvarena mpo trudnoća napravi se prvi pregled  negdje u 5- 6-7 tjednu kako bi se potvrdila klinička trudnoća. kasnije se mpo trudnice upućuju na vođenje trudnoće kod svog odbranog ginekologa. tek nakon napunjenih 38 tt, primarni ginekolozi upućuju trudnice u ambulenate rodilište u kojima će roditi. u bolnici se vode samo one mpo trudnoće koje imaju komplikacije. sama činjenica da je trudnoća ostvarena mpo-putem, ne znači automatski da je tudnoća rizična. odnosno, sve komplikacije koje se javljaju u trudnoći nemaju veze sa načinom začeća. 

odabrani ginekolog primarne prakse nema pravo odbiti vođenje trudnoće koja je nastala nakon postupka medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, jer naime-mpo trudnoće je kao i svaka druga trudnoća. 

što nam je sljedeće? kad se mpo bebe rode, onda će ih primarni pedijatri odbiti pregledavati jer su mpo bebe i odmah će ih uputiti u bolnicu?

nevjerojatno je što si neki ginekolozi dopuštaju.




Lotta, tebi sretno i neka u bolnicu dođeš samo na početku i na kraju trudnoće.  :Smile:  
 :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja ne bih kod svog primarnog ginekologa vodila trudnoću jer nemam povjerenja u njega i ja sam recimo odabrala MPO doktora da me vodi ne u bolnici nego privatno al to je bio moj izbor i moja procjena...i istina je ovo što Inesz piše ni MPO dr. ne vodi od početka trudnoće u bolnici možeš recimo privatno a onda se pred kraj ubaciti u bolnicu, stvarno ne znam gdje ona misli da ćeš ići i pod kojom dijagnozom bi te trebali primiti i pregledati svaki put u bolnici?

----------


## Konfuzija

Totalno kužim ovu Lottinu situaciju. Moj primarni ginić je isto ok (dobro piše uputnice, recepte i doznake za bolovanja  :Smile: ), ali se baš ne kuži u mpo i ne zanima ga previše. Više me uopće ne pregledava, samo napravi papu i briseve i to je to. Mislim da bi se upiškio u gaće kad bih konačno ostala trudna i rekla da želim voditi trudnoću kod njega.

----------


## Moe

Ovo je i mene iznenadilo. Trudnoca je trudnoca. Bez obzira na nacin zaceca. Da ne bi mozda birali i u kojoj je "pozi" nastala?  :Smile:

----------


## frka

ajme, dobijem popi.zditis kad pročitam ovakvo nešto... nije mi jasno kako ginekolozi mogu takvo što izvaliti - da je MPO trudnoća kao svaka druga znaju već i ptičice na grani. idu li ti ljudi na stručne seminare, obrazuju li se dalje i prate li razvoj svoje struke?

riba, masa žena idu s cistama u postupke (kad ih se ne uspiju riješiti prije) i često dr-i prilikom punkcije punktiraju i ciste. nije dr.D tu krivo procijenila već si ti imala bad luck. jesi li uopće imala cistu prije postupka?

----------


## Argente

Rekla bih da je to relikt starih vremena kad su sve MPO trunoće automatski smatrane rizičnima; i mene je socijala odmah pitao hoću li voditi trudnoću kod njega ili u bolnici, mada daleko od toga da nije kompetentan.
No ako reproduktivac na prvom pregledu trudnoću ne procijeni rizičnom nema socijalac što odbijati, on mora voditi tvoju trudnoću...drugi je par rukava što ja ne bih išla kod takvog koji se toga boji ili ima stav "brigo moja pređi na drugoga".
Ne smetnite s uma da preporuka mirovanje nosi dijagnozu, dijagnoza nosi rizičnu trudnoću, tako da se socijalcima nije teško ograditi od "rizične" trudnoće a usput ubirati glavarinu...

----------


## amazonka

neki liječnici su definitivno pogriješili profesiju, dapače, 
možda bi i njima i nama bilo lakše da se ostave posla kojeg ne znaju i ne vole.
ali i da mogu prirodno začeti, trudnoću bih vodila privatno makar ne imala ni lipe
jer većina socijalaca pa i moja koja mi uredno na uputnicama napiše 'umjetna oplodnja' su koma!(da, da, ona piše, ne sestra!)

a što se cista tiče, da i one se punktiraju prilikom punkcije, ako ih ima, 
i tu dr.D. sigurno nije pogriješila

----------


## Argente

> jer većina socijalaca pa i moja koja mi uredno na uputnicama napiše 'umjetna oplodnja' su koma!(da, da, ona piše, ne sestra!)


To nije kriva ona, prema MKB šifrarniku se to i dalje zove "Umjetna  oplodnja", preciznije dg. N98 na koju dobiješ bolovanje 3 tjedna ima  tumač "Komplikacije u vezi s umjetnom oplodnjom" i to je direktni  prijevod s engleskog  http://apps.who.int/classifications/...2010/en#/N98.0
Doduše,  nije mi jasno kako tvoja ginićka napiše na uputnicu "umjetna oplodnja",  zar ne mora specificirati postupak? Meni moj uvijek napiše "IVF+ET"  :neznam:

----------


## amazonka

hah, eto tako...možda da nju pitam :neznam: 
a ovo za umjetna, nisam znala, hvala na informaciji

----------


## riba76

ma znam da je doktorica napravila najbolje što je mogla.
nisam imala cistu prije, to je od stimulacije.
nisam jednostavno imala sreće.

----------


## Vrci

Još jedna pohvala Betaplusu i dr. D. 

U prvom postupku kod njih (3.postupak i 4. transfer ukupno) došla sam do pozitivne bete. Stvarno se trude oko svake pacijentice, stručnost na visini. Što god bilo dalje, barem su mi pokazali da mogu ostati trudna. Dalje nek pomogne Bog...

----------


## bubekica

Vrci  :Very Happy: 
Kolika je beta?

----------


## Vrci

10dnt 56
12dnt 107

Trodnevni embrij


Evo da malo pojasnim - prvi postupak tamo smo prekinuli jer nisam reagirala na lijekove. Onda smo došle do dogovora kako ćemo još jednom probati na drugačiji način prije pune stimulacije. Odradila sam dodatne pretrage, i uspjeli smo dobiti tu jednu js (bilo je više folikula, ali smo namjerno ganjali tu jednu, sve dogovorno). Cijelo vrijeme mi je dr bila dostupna za pitanja, čak smo već napravile i plan za idući postupak jer sam ja bila uvjerena da od ovog ništa.
Zapravo mi se sviđa što mi nije tupila da mi ne treba plan za dalje, već smo zajedno planirale, zlu ne trebalo.

Znači baš poseban pristup.

Da ne pričam čari punkcije pod lokalnom, popodnevnih folikulometrija i da nema briga s parkingom...

----------


## srecha

Vrci baš mi je drago to čuti! Sretno za dalje!

----------


## ljube

Vrci, čestitam ti i puno sreće dalje!

----------


## Bluebella

> 10dnt 56
> 12dnt 107
> 
> Trodnevni embrij


Čestitam Vrci...  :Klap: 
tako nekako je i moja beta rasla ...

----------


## Vrci

Jao ja sam gledala tvoj potpis baš radi tog 10dnt=50, ali do sad sam bila uvjerena da ti je iduća bila na 12dnt. Znači ima šanse da je sve ok  :Smile: 

Tebe isto nisu tražili da ponavljaš?

----------


## Bluebella

> Jao ja sam gledala tvoj potpis baš radi tog 10dnt=50, ali do sad sam bila uvjerena da ti je iduća bila na 12dnt. Znači ima šanse da je sve ok 
> 
> Tebe isto nisu tražili da ponavljaš?


zato sam ti se i javila.... i ja sam škicala druge bete koje su bile slične mojoj  :Wink: 
s tim da je kod mene rađen transfer dvije morule koje su krenule prema blasticama, a kod tebe je bio transfer treći dan... tak da je tvoja beta i više nego ok.
ja sam vadila 10dan i 13dan i više nisam, bilo me strah biokemijske pa sam čekala uzv ili da procurim, nisam imala hrabrosti za još jednu betu...  :Grin:  a i bilo mi je nekako lakše kad sam odlučila ne vaditi betu više....

kako god da odlučila sretnooo i držim ti  :fige:

----------


## Vrci

E tako i ja mislim. Radije bih izvadila jednu jedinu betu i čekala uzv. Glava u pijesak metoda jelte...
Iako jedan mali dio mene želi da se betom pripremi na to što bude na uzv, ali ni to nije nikakva garancija. Ili ću procuriti ili bude ok, kao što kažeš  :Smile: 

Neću niti ja više ponavljati, brzo je idući tjedan i uzv. Na slične tt će nam biti i on

----------


## Bluebella

> E tako i ja mislim. Radije bih izvadila jednu jedinu betu i čekala uzv. Glava u pijesak metoda jelte...
> Iako jedan mali dio mene želi da se betom pripremi na to što bude na uzv, ali ni to nije nikakva garancija. Ili ću procuriti ili bude ok, kao što kažeš 
> 
> Neću niti ja više ponavljati, brzo je idući tjedan i uzv. Na slične tt će nam biti i on


ako će ti biti lakše čekati izvadi još jednu betu, iskreno ni sama nisam sigurna kak sam ja izdržala da se ne bockam još koji put  :Laughing: 

jesi čitala ovu temu: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54020-j...lije-transfera ima jako puno i manjih beta od naše koje su na kraju završile bebicom... mislim da sam tu temu napamet naučila  :Grin:

----------


## Inesz

je li to naša Vrci ima pozitivnu betu?

super i sretno!!!
 :Smile:

----------


## dreamgirl

*Vrci* cestitam od srca, sretno na ultrazvuku i da se pokaze jedna prekrasna mrvica!

----------


## Vrci

Vidiš da mi je Betaplus ispao super  :Smile:  Vidim da se i tvoja beta bliži, držim fige

----------


## amazonka

vrci,sretno

----------


## hrki

vrci,čestitam od srca sretno dalje!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vrci pa super i što se beta tiče,  znam kako je teško uopće doći do tog stadija da je beta pozitivna, moja je bila prilično visoka pa sam odlučila ne ponavljati iako sam inače dosta ziheraš u svemu i bila sam uvjerena da hoću ranije...rekla sam sebi nemam šta sad ili će se zadržati ili neće i tako pomalo sam trtarila 1. tromjesječje onda sam malo odahnula kako je sve prošlo uredu, ali još uvijek postoji jedna mala doza straha

----------


## M@tt

Vrci čestitao već i preko i putem pp ali eto još jednom. Čestitam od srca. Nadam se da čemo uskoro tvojim stopama.  :Wink:   Uživaj

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vrci iskrene čestitke, baš lijepe vijesti. Želim ti najdosadniju moguću trudnoću  :Smile: 

M@tt kak ste vi?

----------


## dreamgirl

Hvala *Vrci* i od mene samo pohvale svima u Betaplus poliklinici.

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt kak ste vi?


Ooooooooooo Bubi, hvala na pitanju. 
A ono, kako kad. Ima dobrih ali ima i loših dana. Trenutno zaokupljeni planiranjem godišnjega, pa nakon toga slijedi postupak. Isto bude Betaplus.

vidim dečko bude kod tebe? Uživaš u čarima trudnoće ha?  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Ooooooooooo Bubi, hvala na pitanju. 
> A ono, kako kad. Ima dobrih ali ima i loših dana. Trenutno zaokupljeni planiranjem godišnjega, pa nakon toga slijedi postupak. Isto bude Betaplus.
> 
> vidim dečko bude kod tebe? Uživaš u čarima trudnoće ha?


Ajde, nadam se da će i vama Betaplus donijeti sreću napokon  :Smile: 

Da dečkić stiže i stvarno uživam, trudnoća za poželjeti, već smo na pola puta  :Smile: 

Jedva čekam da i ti napišeš ovako nešto, zbilja vam to od srca želim  :Love:

----------


## Vrci

Hvala svima. Ali druženje na forumima me osvijestilo da pozitivna beta ne mora odmah značiti i bebu za 9mj, pa sam još jaaaako oprezna. Ali znam da je i ovo veliki uspjeh.
Idemo dan po dan.

----------


## TrudyC

Čestitke Vrci i od mene. Svaka čast Betaplusu.

I ja sam kod dr. L. odgulila čak 5. bezuspješnih posutpaka pa mi ovo tvoje daje nadu da i ja probam tamo.

Sretno dalje

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala svima. Ali druženje na forumima me osvijestilo da pozitivna beta ne mora odmah značiti i bebu za 9mj, pa sam još jaaaako oprezna. Ali znam da je i ovo veliki uspjeh.
> Idemo dan po dan.


samo ti polako, kako veliš dan po dan  :Smile:  
kada ti je prvi uzv?

----------


## mina30

Čula sam da Poliklinika IVF - Šimunić radi samo iksanje koje je najagresivnija tehnika IVF-a, zanima me da li su sve pacijentice upoznate s tim ili to on na svoju volju odluči da mu bude veća uspješnost?

----------


## Vrci

> samo ti polako, kako veliš dan po dan  
> kada ti je prvi uzv?


Idući tjedan idemo vidjeti jel ima gestacijska...


Eto cure, zato ja i govorim, ako ne ide na jednom mjestu, pa dobro je otići dalje, barem na konzultacije. Novo mišljenje, novi protokoli, svašta se može dogoditi

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Vrci...samo easy...iako...treba se veseliti i biti pozitivan  :Smile: 

Betaplus...bravooooo !!

----------


## M@tt

> Čula sam da Poliklinika IVF - Šimunić radi samo iksanje koje je najagresivnija tehnika IVF-a, zanima me da li su sve pacijentice upoznate s tim ili to on na svoju volju odluči da mu bude veća uspješnost?


Šta je to iksanje?  hvala

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vjerojatno misli na ICSI a ne na IVF tehniku

----------


## Ginger

ne znam sto bi trebalo znaciti "najagresivnija ivf tehnika"

kod mene je uvijek bio ICSI (u razlicitim klinikama)
jer je jako los spermiogram i ostalo nema smisla
a to procjenjuje biolog, ne dr, koliko ja znam
meni su uvijek svi biolozi rekli sto ce i sto su radili
i ICSI sam po sebi ne znaci da ce se js oploditi

----------


## Moe

Cestitke Vrci! 
Dreamgirl curo drzim ti fige za 24.6.! Neka ovaj bude dobitan!
Matt i tebi sretno!

----------


## Ana29

> Cestitke Vrci! 
> Dreamgirl curo drzim ti fige za 24.6.! Neka ovaj bude dobitan!
> Matt i tebi sretno!



Evo da potpisem nasu novopecenu mamicu.

vrci, bite ce to sve bolje od ocekivanog. 
Najveci problem u Betaplus je sto svi ostanu trudni ( najvise iz 3. puta), koliko uspijevam poloviti, pa sad, eto svima nama na izbor. Bas tako sam i ja izabrala, pa ce moj prvi (IVF) sin dobiti brata (opet kriva Betaplus). Ustvari, mislim da ovu svoju krivicu najvise pripisujem dr. Dmitrovic. 
Kako sam uspjela skuziti, svi koji je uspiju nigdje dodju k njima i bingo. Zelim svima vama koji su na putu razmisljanja gdje i kako uputite se na njihova vrata. Sretno Matt i vama  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## dreamgirl

Hvala ti *Moe* , saljem  :Kiss:  *Mini Moe* 
Odlucila sam ovaj put ostati trudna  :Smile: 
*M@tt* sretno i vama!

----------


## željkica

Pa ja tek sad vidim* vrci* novosti ajme super čestitam  :Very Happy:  baš mi je drago!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## riba76

Ana29, ja sam bila 3 puta i prije toga 2 AIH pa ništa.
tako da ja rušim statistiku  :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

Obavljen transfer moje mrve su kod mene na sigurnom ,sada neka se prime I niko sretniji od mene,,'

----------


## mari mar

Vrci bravo!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Dancing Fever: 
moja je beta točno na ovaj dan, prije godinu dana bila 48,4....... a eno ga sad prducka na krevetu!  :Heart: 
sretno svima! :fige:

----------


## Cammomile

Pozdrav svima,
Na ovaj forum me je uputila poznanica iz Sibenika. Ja zivim u Americi in .In vitro fertilization je jako jako skupa van dometa obicnih ljudi ako nije pokrivena zdrastvenim osiguranjem.  Moja nerodjena sestra iz Zagreba je pomenula kliniku Podobnik na adresi Sveti Duh u Zagrebu. Njene drugarice su tamo isle.
Zanima me da li iko na ovom forumu ima nekog iskustva sa njima i koliko in vitro fertilizacija kosta otprilike u Hrvatskoj?
Da li postoji lista cekanja? Da li neko ima iskustva sa nekom drugom reproduktivnom klinikom? 
Pozdrav svima,
Svaka informacija je dobrodosla,
Rebeka

----------


## Vrci

Evo da javim, na 5+1 imamo gestacijsku i nazire se žumančana, a dr kaže da smo par dana udaljeni i od srca (vidjela je nešto na uzv).

Znači meni je njihov pristup bio super zbog:
- kada nisam dobro reagirala na klomifen, prekinuli smo postupak, nije me dr htjela dugo stavljati na gonale i oduljivati ciklus. Imala sam 3 takva, nije bilo uspješno, nismo htjeli ponavljati.
- u idućem postupku odlučili smo se za femaru, 5 dana (to sam na nagovor dr, da se isplati probati), plus dexamethason. I 4 dana svaki dan po 1 menopur i 1 gonal. Ciljana je punkcija sredinom ciklusa (imala sam do sad uvijek punkcije nakon 18dc) što smo i uspjeli, i zato smo imali samo 1 js. Znači žrtvovali smo one manje folikule, samo da budemo što bliže "idealnom ciklusu".
Dobili smo 1 js, bila još jedna ali nezrela. 1 embrij, 3.dan desetstanični. Nakon transfera ništa osim utrića i folne (ok, osim mojeg metformina, euthyroxa i dexa), bez boostera i decapeptyla i bilo čeg drugog. 
I eto primilo se.

Išlo je malo sporije, nismo išli na punu stimulaciju jer je dr još ovo htjela probati, a ja sam se složila. Sve mi je objasnila pa mi je i to bio veliki plus. 


Jako mi se sviđa njihov pristup tamo, svako pitanje bude odgovoreno i pojašnjeno, bilo uživo, bilo naknadno na mail. Jer sve znamo da se puno toga sjetimo tek kad izađemo iz ordinacije.

----------


## Konfuzija

*Vrci*, sori, nisam pratila, što je dr. rekla, zašto ne puna stimulacija?

----------


## Vrci

Zbog mog AMH koji je preko 90, rekla je da misli da se isplati prvo probati blagu stimulaciju. Da ne odem u veliki hiper. Iako su poslije nalazi pokazali da moj pcos ima neke čudne nalaze (ono što treba biti povišeno je sniženo i obrnuto - shbg i androstendion).
Rekla je da ne želimo skakati u velike postupke prije nego vidi u čemu je problem. Jer sam sa 27 godina imala 2 stimulacije i  3 transfera, bez ikakvog uspjeha.
Htjeli smo dobiti manji broj kvalitetnih js, u pravo doba ciklusa

Da ovo nije uspjelo, išli bismo u punu,već smo se dogovorile

----------


## Konfuzija

Yep, ima smisla.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Super Vrci, bas mi je drago da ste uspjeli, nek tako i ostane do samog kraja da imas skolsku trudnocu i napokon uzivas.
Sve pohvale za dr, svaka cast!

----------


## srecha

Vrci cestitam! Zelim ti urednu  i dosadnu trudnocu he he! Drago mi je da je promjena urodila plodom!

----------


## željkica

*vrci* čestitam baš mi je drago da sve ide kako treba i neka tako bude i do kraja!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vrci

Hvala. Samo da još to srce krene kucati i lakše će se disati. Do nove paranoje  :Wink:

----------


## Moe

Vrci bravo, čestitke! Sretno dalje!

----------


## Bluebella

Čestitam Vrci.. baš mi je drago da je uspjelo  :Very Happy:

----------


## BHany

> Pozdrav svima,
> Na ovaj forum me je uputila poznanica iz Sibenika. Ja zivim u Americi in .In vitro fertilization je jako jako skupa van dometa obicnih ljudi ako nije pokrivena zdrastvenim osiguranjem.  Moja nerodjena sestra iz Zagreba je pomenula kliniku Podobnik na adresi Sveti Duh u Zagrebu. Njene drugarice su tamo isle.
> Zanima me da li iko na ovom forumu ima nekog iskustva sa njima i koliko in vitro fertilizacija kosta otprilike u Hrvatskoj?
> Da li postoji lista cekanja? Da li neko ima iskustva sa nekom drugom reproduktivnom klinikom? 
> Pozdrav svima,
> Svaka informacija je dobrodosla,
> Rebeka


Draga Cammomile, 

dobro došla na forum.

Obzirom da već imamo temu o privatnim klinikama, spojit ću tvoj post na  tu temu da se ne dupla...takva su pravila foruma. Istovremeno, tamo ćeš  dobiti i najbolje odgovore na svoja pitanja. 

Osim privatnih klinika u Zagrebu o kojima se govori na ovoj temi s kojom spajam tvoj post, na temi Potpomognuta u Splitu možeš naći i podatke o privatnoj klinici koja još postoju u Splitu. 

Sretno.

----------


## 1977

Čestitam Vrci *****

----------


## Zima77

Vrci bravo

----------


## Vrci

Hvala svima, ali ja ću samo reći bravo i za Betaplus

Dr kaže da je ostalo na biologiji, tu se više ne može ništa.

----------


## dreamgirl

*Vrci* bas sam sretna da si se javila sa dobrim vijestima. Od srca ti zelim da uzivas u trudnoci do kraja.

----------


## Moe

> *Vrci* bas sam sretna da si se javila sa dobrim vijestima. Od srca ti zelim da uzivas u trudnoci do kraja.


Još da prođe vikend pa će i tvoja beta. Jesi uzbuđena?

----------


## dreamgirl

Draga *Moe* avatar ti je medeni  :Zaljubljen: 
Bila sam uzbudjena cijeli postupak, sve dok nisam ugledala minus na testu, ponovit cu sutra ali hmmm...sto raci nego da ne odustajemo.

----------


## Moe

> Draga *Moe* avatar ti je medeni 
> Bila sam uzbudjena cijeli postupak, sve dok nisam ugledala minus na testu, ponovit cu sutra ali hmmm...sto raci nego da ne odustajemo.


Hvala ti!
Ma pričekaj ipak betu, ne mora test ništa značiti! Držim fige!

----------


## dreamgirl

Hvala *Moe* al ovaj postupak je u proslosti, sad u nove pobjede.

----------


## Vrci

Jao dreamgirl jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## Zima77

U petak sam primila brevactide danas radim test clearblue i pokazo mi je + ne mogu disati, tresem se ,jesam li stvarno ulovila bingo

----------


## srecha

Zima TO JE TO! Cestitam!

----------


## Zima77

Hvala ti

----------


## Vrci

Evo da javim, danas na 6+1 bebi kuca srce  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Evo da javim, danas na 6+1 bebi kuca srce


Bravo  :Klap:  :Klap:  
sad se možeš malo opustiti i uživati  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

Jep  :Smile: 

E koliko je tvoja bebica bila velika na 6+1?

----------


## Bluebella

> Jep 
> 
> E koliko je tvoja bebica bila velika na 6+1?


piše u nalazima EO=3,8mm, ŽV=3,4mm

moja beba tada nije odgovarala veličini za 6+1, bila je manja, ali već na slijedećem uzv je prešišala očekivanu veličinu. jučer je uzv pokazivao 17+4, a bila sam 16+6.
Nemoj se previše zamarati s veličinom.... bude to sve došlo na svoje  :Yes:

----------


## Vrci

Meni je žumančana 3,8mm, beba 4,3mm. Ispada da je sve u redu

Sad se lakše diše

----------


## Bluebella

> Meni je žumančana 3,8mm, beba 4,3mm. Ispada da je sve u redu
> 
> Sad se lakše diše


naravno da je sve u redu... i tako će biti slijedeća 34tjedna  :Very Happy:

----------


## amazonka

Bravo, Vrci. 
Želim ti dalje puno sreće i školsku trudnoću!

----------


## riba76

Vrci, bravo! sad uživaj

----------


## M@tt

Vrci super!!!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   Uspjela si konačno!  :Grin:

----------


## Vrci

Jedan cilj postignut, idemo dalje  :Very Happy: 

Vjerujem da će i vama promjena goditi, samo hrabro naprijed

----------


## željkica

*Vrci* čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  sretno do kraja!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zima77

Moja beta je 559

----------


## mari mar

Zima77  :Very Happy: 
Vrci  :Klap:  za junačko  :Heart:

----------


## amazonka

Zima77, sretno dalje

----------


## riba76

Zima!!!!

----------


## M@tt

> Moja beta je 559


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## 1977

Zima77 lijepa vijest, sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ivana101

Vrci i Zima čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sushi

bok svima  :Smile:  
uskoro sam u postupku u Beti+ i na popisu svega sto im trebam donjeti prije samog postupka je i potvrda o izvanbracnoj zajednici ovjerene kod javnog biljeznika. sad vidim na mpo topicima da se pise da tu potvrdu obicno traze samo na VV... jel ju mozda netko od vas donosio u Betu? ajde da je jednom dovoljno, ali bas za svaki postupak...hmm

----------


## Ginger

koliko ja znam, u svim klinikama se mora donijeti ili vjencani list ili ta potvrda, ako ste u izvanbracnoj zajednici
mi jesmo nosili vjencani list

----------


## Bluebella

> bok svima  
> uskoro sam u postupku u Beti+


sretno draga *sushi*  :Very Happy: 
javljaj nam novosti  :Wink:

----------


## tetadoktor

> bok svima  
> uskoro sam u postupku u Beti+ i na popisu svega sto im trebam donjeti prije samog postupka je i potvrda o izvanbracnoj zajednici ovjerene kod javnog biljeznika. sad vidim na mpo topicima da se pise da tu potvrdu obicno traze samo na VV... jel ju mozda netko od vas donosio u Betu? ajde da je jednom dovoljno, ali bas za svaki postupak...hmm


ja sam je nosila u Betu plus, na njoj treba pisati nešto ovog tipa:

_OBRAZAC IZJAVE O IZVANBRAČNOJ ZAJEDNICI

 Radi ostvarivanja  prava na medicinsku oplodnju, slobodnom voljom  izjavljujemo da živimo u  izvanbračnoj zajednici kao životnoj zajednici  neudane žene i  neoženjenog muškarca, te da niti jedno od nas ne živi u  drugoj  izvanbračnoj zajednici u smislu Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji.

 Mjesto i datum:

 Ime, prezime i OIB izvanbračnih drugova:

 Potpisi izvanbračnih drugova:_

----------


## tetadoktor

i odnijeli smo je samo prvi put

----------


## Inesz

sushi,
ovo što traže na VV jest ovjerena izjava na pristanak postupka medicinski potpomognute oplodnje.

sve klinike traže vjenčani list ili kod izvanbračnih partnera ovjernu izjavu o zajednici.

----------


## sushi

hvala vam! sad mi je jasno da se to na VV odnosilo na drugo  :Embarassed: 
vec sam ju potvrdila, tnx tetadoktor...samo mi nije bilo jasno zasto bi se donosila svaki put. znam da su sanse za uspjesan aih male, pa vec racunam na vise postupaka

naravno da cu javljati novosti  :Smile:

----------


## mare157

Pozdrav!
Dugo me nije bilo...
Imamo u planu krenuti u nove pohode po drugu bebu pa me zanima od cura koje su nedavno bile kod dr.Lučingera, koliko se ćeka na postupak i kada je on na godišnjem odmoru ako neko ima info. 
Hvala

----------


## Vrci

Koliko znam, on je na godišnjem do kraja kolovoza. A mislim da kod njega nema čekanja, odmah možeš u postupak, ako sve imaš što je potrebno  :Smile:

----------


## mare157

Vrci, hvala.
A ni neznam sta sve treba. Imamo sve papire po milinovicevom zakonu, ave potvrde i sva cuda. Nemamo samo nove nalaze, briseve i ostalo sto treba, ali to smo u mjesec dana gotovi.
Znaci on je sad na g.o.?
I ako znas, kolika je cijena ICSI stimuliranog postupka. Bila je kad smo mi uspjeli 9.200,00kn. Jel to sad sta poskupilo ili nije? Nadam se da nije, ali sta je tu je. Vidim da si i ti bila kod njega i to u potpisu pise da ste uspjeli iz prvog puta?

----------


## mare157

Uh, sad sam vidjela da je Betaplus!!! Prebrzo pisem  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

Da, bila sam kod njega na dvije stimulacije i fet-u, i nismo uspjeli. Onda sam se prebacila u Betaplus.

Prije god dana su cijene bile
1. Izvantjelesna oplodnja s punom hormonskom stimulacijom - 9.375,00 kn
2. Izvantjelesna oplodnja s blagom stimulacijom - 6.250,00 kn
3. Izvantjelesna oplodnja u prirodnom ciklusu - 5.000,00 kn
4. Izvanuterina inseminacija - 2.500,00 kn
5. Konzultacije - 500,00 kn
6. Konzultacije s pregledom - 900,00 kn
7. Pregled - 500,00 kn
8. Spermiogram - 500,00

Nalaze i briseve ćeš vidjeti koliko će te nove tražiti. Mene nije tražio briseve, to sam napravila na svoju ruku.

----------


## mare157

Super, hvala ti.
Cijena je ista kao i prije samo se ja nisam tocno sjetila koliko je bilo.
Sacekati cu jos do kraja 8.mj pa ga zovem.
Zaboravila sam kako sve to ide...  :Wink:

----------


## Zima77

Dr je na godišnjem do početka 9 mj,,,sretno

----------


## mare157

> Dr je na godišnjem do početka 9 mj,,,sretno


Super. Hvala.
Ionako mi odgovara da idem u postupak oko nove godine tako da ako nema liste cekanja od godine dana, nema zurbe  :Wink:

----------


## Kadauna

jel to prof. Šimunić otvorio kliniku novu, na novoj lokaciji?

http://www.poliklinika-ivf.hr/index.php/hr/

----------


## Vrci

Ne, koliko znam sve je isto, samo su se preselili

Mislim, ista klinika, nova adresa  :Smile:

----------


## mare157

Pošto sam već 2 godine van mpo priče, a vidim da se dosta toga promijenilo, od zakona pa do novih klinika da li mi može netko malo pojasniti slijedeće jer kopam po forumu, a sa mojim malim na duracel baterijama (mislim na djete  :Wink:  ) baš i ne stignem puno čitati
Dakle zanima me 
- da li dr L ima ugovor sa HZZO da mogu na njihov teret raditi postupke
- ko sad radi kod njega kao biolog
- koja je ta nova Beta plus klinika i ko radi gore
- po vašim mišljenjima di je najbolje ići privatno u rh na postupak, tko je imao najbolje rezultate u ove zadnje 2 god.
- koliko se čeka u Rijeci na stimulirani kod dr. N.S.S. (nekad smo bili kod nje ali nakon što sam ostala bez transfera u glupom postupku sa klomifenima rekla sam da se tamo nikad više ne vračam, ali možda ću morati radi financija)

Neznam, svašta mi još sada na pamet, ali sad se nemogu sjetiti pa ne zamjerite ako opet uletim sa nekim smotanim pitanjem.  :Wink: 

Ah, a prije 2-3 god sam imala sve u malom prstu...

----------


## Vrci

Evo da ukratno odgovorim  :Smile: 

L nema ugovor sa HZZO, mislim da sad to jedino ima poliklinika Škvorc. Kod njega je još uvijek Lana biolog, ne znam ima li još tko

Betaplus je noviji i tamo ima više doktora. Koliko znam, mpo tamo radi Dmitrović, Radončić, Bauman. Imaju super web stranicu, sve tamo možeš vidjeti, i djelatnike i sve čime se bave

Rezultati mi se čine da su svugdje tu negdje. Neki objavljuju (Betaplus ima na stranici, objavljuju i neke druge klinike), neki ne, pa se ne može ništa točno zaključiti. To ovisi o svakom paru. Recimo kod Lučija jako puno cura uspijeva, ja nisam. Prebacila sam se u Betaplus i tamo sam uspjela. Svaka klinika i svaki doktor imaju svoje pluseve i minuse, za i protiv.
Osobno mogu reći da Betaplus, iako je nova, ima dosta mpo pacijentica u zadnje vrijeme, i dosta ih je uspjelo.

----------


## M@tt

Evo mi smo sljedeću srijedu na konzultacijama pred postupak mada sam otvorio i temu na drugom Pdf-u tu na rodi.... Nadamo se da je jesen konačno naša.  :Smile:  

Bubi uživaš ha?  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

Matt, vidjela sam temu. Želim vam svu sreću u bilo kojem slučaju, bitna je na kraju vaša mala obitelj  :Smile: 

A eto, ide iz dana u dan. Kad bude malo više tjedana i kad krenu ozbiljne pripreme, još ću više uživati

Gdje ćete na konzultacije?

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, vidjela sam temu. Želim vam svu sreću u bilo kojem slučaju, bitna je na kraju vaša mala obitelj 
> 
> A eto, ide iz dana u dan. Kad bude malo više tjedana i kad krenu ozbiljne pripreme, još ću više uživati
> 
> Gdje ćete na konzultacije?


tamo gdje smo već bili i tamo gdje si ti uspjela.  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

Baš mi je drago  :Smile:  Držim fige. Eto meni je uspio ciklus kad se uopće nisam nadala. Znam da zvuči ofucano, ali ja sam s dr već dogovorila idući postupak, koje lijekove i sve to (što si je sigurno jadna mislila o meni  :Laughing: ). A kad ono, iznenađenje

----------


## saan

Drage... Raspitujem se za betaplus polikliniku! Za kojeg doktora da se odlučim? Vidim da ih nekoliko radi tamo mpo? Molim vas iskustva? Help

----------


## Vrci

Pa ovisi o tome koji su vam problemi. Recimo ja imam pcos, pa smo odabrali Dmitrović jer je to njoj specijalnost. Radončić znam da je dosta za imunologiju, ne znam za Baumana

----------


## saan

Vrci! Nizak amh 1,14 . To je nas problem

----------


## Vrci

Onda mislim da možeš probati i kod dr. Dmitrović, znam još neke parove koji su s niskim amh bili kod nje  :Smile:  Meni je ona predobra, najbolja dr kod koje sam bila

----------


## saan

Hvala vrci.. Tko zna možda se i vidimo.  Sretno

----------


## Ginger

Meni je dr. Radoncic ipak favorit  :Smile: 
(svaki .... svoga konja hvali  :Laughing:  ha Vrci?  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Vrci

Erm da  :Very Happy:  ma tamo se ne moze fulati, meni su svi super.

----------


## anaši1507

pozz cure,
evo i ja mijenjam kliniku, bila sam u Cita sad bi pribala kod dr. Radonjčića
problem kod mm je OAT, pa me zanima kakva je biologica u poliklinici Beta plus??

----------


## Vrci

Koliko znam,dobra je

Nama je uspjela oploditi jednu jedinu js i evo sad raste beba, a imali smo oa dijagnozu,i to malo tezu

----------


## Ana29

> Onda mislim da možeš probati i kod dr. Dmitrović, znam još neke parove koji su s niskim amh bili kod nje  Meni je ona predobra, najbolja dr kod koje sam bila


Ovo MORAM potpisati. Zahvaljujući njoj i čarobnoj biologici uskoro ću postati 2 put IVF mama. Sve riječi hvale ne stanu ovdje...(ne zato što sam ja uspjela, nego zaista je tako), evo, tko ne vjeruje, nek sue uvjeri.
Sretno svima

----------


## anaši1507

> Koliko znam,dobra je
> 
> Nama je uspjela oploditi jednu jedinu js i evo sad raste beba, a imali smo oa dijagnozu,i to malo tezu


Vrci, hvala ti na odgovoru
dala si mi sad pozitivan vjetar u leđa...hvala ti

----------


## Amari

Pozdrav svima,
muz i ja smo odlucili u neku od privatnih poliklinika na mpo, pa me zanima da li ima itko iskustava sa klinikom Podobnik? 
Dosta tu citam po forumu i nisam primjetila da ih je netko spomenuo!!
i koliko se otprilike ceka na postupak? 
To bi nam bio prvi postupak (mi tek pocinjemo s tim)!
Pošto kod muža problem (oligo)....koje on još pretrage mora obavit osim spermiograma???

----------


## M@tt

Evo i mi se uključujemo konačno.  :Smile:  Bili na konzultacijama danas kod dr.D u Betaplusu. Uglavnom draga dobila Estrofem, i Dheu, a ja antioksidanse (eto prvi put da i ja moram piti nešto), 1. dan zovemo gore, startamo s po dvije tablete klomifena, pa ultrazvuk, i onda idu Menopuri. S time da je dr. rekla da ako na uzv-u neče folikuli biti 10mm da prekidamo postupak jer želi da sve bude savršeno.

----------


## linalena

M@tt sretni i da folikuli budu dobri ili ćemo ih  :Storma s bičem:

----------


## anaši1507

> Evo i mi se uključujemo konačno.  Bili na konzultacijama danas kod dr.D u Betaplusu. Uglavnom draga dobila Estrofem, i Dheu, a ja antioksidanse (eto prvi put da i ja moram piti nešto), 1. dan zovemo gore, startamo s po dvije tablete klomifena, pa ultrazvuk, i onda idu Menopuri. S time da je dr. rekla da ako na uzv-u neče folikuli biti 10mm da prekidamo postupak jer želi da sve bude savršeno.


sretno vam M@tt i da ovaj put bude dobitni!!!!!
reci mi kakve antioksidanse si ti dobio za piti??? i zašto??

----------


## M@tt

> sretno vam M@tt i da ovaj put bude dobitni!!!!!
> reci mi kakve antioksidanse si ti dobio za piti??? i zašto??


hvala vam svima. BETAIMUNE se zovu. To je prvi put da je meni nešto prepisano. Baš sam se poveselio tome. Nije konkretno rekla zbog čega to pijem ali je rekla da ima veći postotak trudnoća kad je i partner bio na antioksidansima.

----------


## 1977

M@tt sretno, i ja startam opet za 5 dana.......jedva čekam nakon godinu i pol opet vaditi betu!!!!

----------


## sushi

> Pozdrav svima,
> muz i ja smo odlucili u neku od privatnih poliklinika na mpo, pa me zanima da li ima itko iskustava sa klinikom Podobnik? 
> Dosta tu citam po forumu i nisam primjetila da ih je netko spomenuo!!


ima informacija o toj klinici na starijim stranicama ove teme... kako to da ste se odlucili bas za njih?
sretno!

----------


## frka

Amari, Podobnika će ti malo tko preporučiti ovdje (bar za MPO).

1977, nije li kod tebe bio carski? znaš li da bi trebalo proći bar godinu dana do nove trudnoće?

----------


## Amari

Da budem iskrena, Podobnik nikako nije moj prvi izbor...ali imamo dosta lijecnika u obitelji i oni su njega predložili, ne znam zasto...pa me zanimalo da li ima ikakvih iskustava!
Mislim da cemo odustat od te ideje!

----------


## anaši1507

> hvala vam svima. BETAIMUNE se zovu. To je prvi put da je meni nešto prepisano. Baš sam se poveselio tome. Nije konkretno rekla zbog čega to pijem ali je rekla da ima veći postotak trudnoća kad je i partner bio na antioksidansima.


M@tt možeš li mi reći gdje si ih kupio?? može i na pp

----------


## 1977

> Amari, Podobnika će ti malo tko preporučiti ovdje (bar za MPO).
> 
> 1977, nije li kod tebe bio carski? znaš li da bi trebalo proći bar godinu dana do nove trudnoće?


Hah, naravno da nije rekao, prošlo je 8 i pol mjeseci.....jel može prsnuti maternica tj.što je najopasnije da se to želi izbjeći.....

----------


## frka

da, najveća opasnost je puknuće maternice, ali i drugi problemi se mogu javiti.

----------


## Bubimitka81

A koliko zapravo mora proci vremena od poroda do sljedeceg zaceca?

----------


## frka

za carski kažu *minimalno* godina dana (neki čak i 2). kod vaginalnog je drugačije, ali veliki je to napor za organizam - trudnoća pa dojenje... osobno mislim da treba tijelu odmora. ali to je individualno.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Da, za carski me zanimalo, hvala Frka...

----------


## Moe

I nama je kod dr Dmitrovic preporucen DHEA radi mog AMHa, a muzu Betaimune. Samoinicijativno sam jos uzimala i cistu maticnu mlijec. I to pred ovaj uspjesan postupak.
To sam ispricala frendici i ona je to pocela trositi nekih 4 mjeseca pred postupak i eno je na pol trudnoce  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

Moze bit da je slucajno a mozda stvarno ima nekog ucinka.
Sto se tice carskog i nove trudnoce - u bolnici su mi rekli da moze tek za dvije godine a dr Dmitrovic je rekla da dodjemo po drugu bebicu za godinu dana. Vjerojatno cemo se odluciti za neku sredinu  :Smile:

----------


## 1977

> za carski kažu *minimalno* godina dana (neki čak i 2). kod vaginalnog je drugačije, ali veliki je to napor za organizam - trudnoća pa dojenje... osobno mislim da treba tijelu odmora. ali to je individualno.



Joj kvragu, pun kufer mi potencijalnih komplikacija više, milijun dijagnoza i prešućivanja činjenica, 
a da si uljepšam dan, tko od vas je zatrudnio nakon manje od godinu dana i preživio  :Wink:  ??????????????? 
I naravno, da nije bio mlađi kada se to desilo od 35 godina...danas bi trebala početi s tabletama baš------

----------


## Argente

A čuj, sljedeća trudnoća u manje od godinu dana nakon carskog i nije baš tolika rijetkost, ali uz dodatne parametre "iz IVF-a" i "preko 35." hmmm mislim da uzorak neće biti baš reprezentativan  :Laughing:  
Idi probaj na pdf Trudnoća
i sretno!

----------


## 1977

vezano uz Betaimune, primjetila sam da mi treba više antioksidansa zbog hashimota pa preporučam Selen od Solgara, ne pretjerivati naravno, jedna svaka dva dana ...

Razlog u prilogu:http://www.vitamini.hr/1672.aspx

----------


## strategija

Ja sam nakon prvog carskog reza nakon nekih 10mj dobila od ginekologa zeleno svijetlo na novu trudnoću (ali nisam je dočekala još 3 sljedeće godine). Sad je samnom u bolnici bila žena kojoj je od prošlog carskog prošlo14mj. Dobro je sve prošlo ali zbog malog razmaka nije niti smjela pokušati vaginalno roditi zbog mogućeg pucanja već odmah opet na carski. Mislim da je svaka osoba individualna pa se savjetuj sa ginekologom oko nove trudnoće. Sretno!

----------


## frka

ja sam u bolnici bila sa ženom koja nije poslušala savjet o pauzi nakon carskog. jedva je izvukla živu glavu, a beba je rođena ohoho prerano i s dosta komplikacija. znam da nije rijetkost da se desi trudnoća nakon manje od god. dana poslije CR, ali ja ne bih riskirala (pričam samo teoretski - rodila sam vaginalno). rijetko je, ali hebi ga - nikad ne znaš kog će strefit...

----------


## 1977

ha sada, ja računam da bi ako se ovaj mjesec primi bilo 18 mjeseci od reza do reza, i po meni je malo premalo, da opet imam 22 godine čekala bi i 4 godine da dođem do zraka malo....a i računam da smrzlići nemaju neku statistiku, plus bilo bi mi prerano definitivno da se pikam gonalima.... pijem estrofem od jučer i ovaj put ću računati na sreću budala, prošli put sam sve iskalkulirala i mislila da nema iznenađenja pa hrpu gluposti na kraju a trudnoća prošla kao po putru.....
ko ne riskira.....barem živim 300 metara od dva rodilišta  :Wink:  
štitnjača će mi biti najveći problem ako još pričekam jer je skroz praktički nestala zadnje 2 godine u postupcima.....hashimoto ju još brže pojeo od kombinacije hormona u postupcima....tsh mi bio 52....mislim da sam rekorder, najbolje mi kada netko napiše da ima 3 pa se brine da to nije malo previsoko  :Laughing:

----------


## Matovila

Pozdrav svima, nije ne dugo bilo ovdje pa trebam pomoc. Iz postova razumijem da je dr. Radoncic iz Vilija presao u Betaplus? Jel to istina? Zbunjuje me jer je njegovo ime napisano na web stranicama obje klinike.
Ako je otisao, jel znate tko sad radi IVF u Viliju? 
Naime, ja imam smrznute blastice u Viliju. Mislila sam ove jeseni ponovo krenuti na FET (ako mi drugi nalazi dopuste). Sto mislite, jel bi mogla nekako svoje oplodjene jajne stanice 'prebaciti' u Betaplus pa da mi tamo radi dr.R postupak. I ako je netko nedavno bio na FET-u bila bih zahvalna na dijeljenju iskustava jer ne znam sto me ceka. Hvala svima unaprijed na odgovoru i pomoci.

----------


## tikki

Matovila, koliko ja znam Vili ti više ne radi postupke (mislim da su odustali po ovom novom zakonu koji je propisao koliko moraju imati biologa i sl.). Dr. R radi postupke u Beti, a radi i u Viliju (preglede i sl.). Znači samo su postupci prebačeni u Betaplus.
Ja sam kod njega u postupku, pa na folikulometriju idem kako mi paše, u tu kliniku odem.

Na FET sam bila kod dr. R relativno nedavno... postupak je bio da sam os 10 DC išla na folikulometrije (10., pa 12., pa 13. i 14. dan) i onda kad je bila ovulacija, dogovorili smo FET 5 dana poslje.

Ti se najbolje javi doktoru (možeš mailom ili bilo koju kliniku) i sve ćete se dogovoriti  :Smile: 
Nadam se da sam pomogla  :Smile:

----------


## Matovila

Hvala tikki na brzom odgovoru. Pretpostavljam da nase stanice jos uvijek cuvaju. Ipak je proslo 4 god, al rekli su nam da cuvaju 5 pa se nadam da se toga i drze. Nista, sutra zovem prvo Vili da provjerim za stanice. Sad me neka panika lovi da su ih mozda bacili. A nema sanse da ponovo idem na stimulirani...

----------


## Vrci

Pa nisu ih mislim smjeli baciti bez vaše dozvole, to bi bilo užas. Vjerujem da još čuvaju, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Hvala tikki na brzom odgovoru. Pretpostavljam da nase stanice jos uvijek cuvaju. Ipak je proslo 4 god, al rekli su nam da cuvaju 5 pa se nadam da se toga i drze. Nista, sutra zovem prvo Vili da provjerim za stanice. Sad me neka panika lovi da su ih mozda bacili. A nema sanse da ponovo idem na stimulirani...



Matovila,
u jedom postu spominješ stanice a u drugom postu govoriš o zamrznutim blasticama.

Je li imate smrznute jajne stanice ili blastice?

U svakom slučaju ništa ne bi smjeli uništiti, ni jajne stanice, ni blastociste.

----------


## Matovila

Mislim na oplodjene stanice u zamrznute u stadiju blastociste

----------


## Inesz

Ma, sigurno se nitko, ama baš nitko ne bi usudio baciti blastociste.

Sretno!!!

----------


## Matovila

Hvala. Jos jedno pitanje. MI smo zadnji put u postupku bili prije 4 godine (jos po onom starom-starom zakonu, prije Milinovica). Zanima me koliko se sada zametaka smije vratiti u jednom FET-postupku? Hvala.

----------


## Vrci

Smiju vratiti 2, u nekim posebnim slučajevima 3.

----------


## amazonka

Matovila, po ovom Zakonu vraćaju se dva zametka 
a tri zametka dopušteno je vratiti ženama stariijim od 38 godina,
kod nedovoljne pričuve jajnika, kod ponavljanih neuspjeha u liječenju,
onkoloških bolesnica i teških oblika muške neplodnosti...

----------


## Matovila

Sto bi se moglo interpretirati da meni (iako jos ispod 38 god) ali pacijentici koja je u proslom postupku zbog hiperstimulacije i torzije jajnika ostala bez jednog jajnika i jajovoda da bi mogli vratiti i 3. Btw, danas nazvala i saznala da je Vili sve sto je imao zamrznuto prebacio u Betplus.

----------


## anaši1507

Jel netko zna gdje mogu kupiti Betaimune???!

----------


## amazonka

Matovila, naravno da je sve prebačeno u Betaplus. Logično.
O mogućem broju transferiranih embrija svakako se konzultiraj 
sa svojim MPO liječnikom.

----------


## frka

Matovila, 1 jajnik baš i nije indikacija za vraćanje 3 embrija. koji vam je postupak uspio i koja je dg u pitanju?
nije za zafrkavati se s vraćanjem 3 embrija...

----------


## amazonka

> Matovila, 1 jajnik baš i nije indikacija za vraćanje 3 embrija. koji vam je postupak uspio i koja je dg u pitanju?
> nije za zafrkavati se s vraćanjem 3 embrija...


apsolutno potpisujem, i nije za zavfrkavati se!

----------


## tikki

I ja se slažem s gore napisanim, meni (laički naravno) nakon uspješne T nekako ne vuće na indikaciju vraćanja 3 BC. Ali naravno, o tome ćete odlučiti ti i tvoj doktor.
Čisto da ponudim svoj slučaj za primjer. Mi smo kod nas u prvim postupcima (milinovićev zakon) vraćali po tri embrija. Paralelno, u sloveniji su mi vraćali po dva. Po novom zakonu su mi kod nas jednom vratili tri (treći je bio jako loš i doktorova procjena je bila da su šanse praktički nikakve da se primi). Ne znam, meni je to bilo bezveze, mogli su ga ostavit još do peog dana i onda ako nije bio ok bacit.
Dr. R je inicijalno bio za SET, ali budući da embriji nisu bili baš nešto i s obzirom na broj postupaka iza nas, dogovorili smo vraćanje dva (čime smo mi skroz happy).

Matovila, u svakom slučaju sretno! Jel znaš kako su zamrznuti bili? Jesu svi u istoj slamčici?

----------


## Matovila

To ne znam. Saznat cu iducu srijedu kad idem na konzultacije.

----------


## Bea

Matovila molim te napiši sve da ostali znamo šta ćemo, najava štrajka, KBC Osijek je ionako koma pokušala bi kod njih. Love za privatno nemam. Ovo mi je prilika.

----------


## tikki

> Matovila molim te napiši sve da ostali znamo šta ćemo, najava štrajka, KBC Osijek je ionako koma pokušala bi kod njih. Love za privatno nemam. Ovo mi je prilika.


Bea, Matovila ti ide privatno u Betaplus kliniku.

----------


## Matovila

Bea, bas kako je Tikki napisala. Idem privat u Betaplus, a vise cu znat nakon iduce srijede

----------


## Bea

ok. da li je bio netko u poliklinici škvorc preko HZZO-a?

----------


## TrudyC

Bea po ovom nemaš baš puno vremena čekati da netko drugi ode i proba. Nazovi odmah i naruči se. Znam da ti neće biti lako putovati, ali moraš jednom skočiti

http://www.poliklinika-skvorc.hr/ind...ovor-s-hzzo-om

----------


## Kadauna

> ok. da li je bio netko u poliklinici škvorc preko HZZO-a?


još to uopće nije krenulo, no vjerujem da će jako skoro. Pišu na svojim stranicama da je ugovor s HZZO-om sklopljen do 31/12/2013, tko zna što će biti nakon toga. Nazovi pa nas obavještavaj ovdje Bea i sretno i ....... bez ljutnje, makni se iz Osijeka!

----------


## M@tt

Evo i mi se priključujemo prije vremena malo. 

Danas nenadano stigla dragoj M 4 dana prijevremeno.  Što se nije desilo dugo, stvarno dugo, moguće je estrofem pridonio tome? Zvali doktoricu i sestra rekla da prekinemo s Estrofemom i počnemo s klomifenima od 3. dana. Draga je popila 6 od 10 planiranih estrofema, tak da mi se baš ne sviđa to što je morala prekinuti s time sad ali šta je tu je. 

U srijedu je prvi uzv.

----------


## Vrci

Matt, držim vam fige, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, držim vam fige, sretno


Hvala bubi...

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt sretno od srca, izvjestavaj nas i dalje  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

M@tt, držim ručno-nožne  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## mare41

> M@tt, držim ručno-nožne


 i ja

----------


## ORNELKA

Nakon 8. neuspješna IVF u stimuliranom ciklusu odlučih se ja i suprug privatno kod poznatog liječnika ovdje u RH. Nismo dugo čekali na red, od nalaza nam nije ništa tražio, što nam je odmah bilo malo neobično, iako sam ja na svoju ruku sama sve povadila (AMH 19,3, hormoni uredni, suprugov spermatogram ok), i krenuli smo sa terapijom. Iako iz prijašnjih iskustava znam da sam dobro reagirala na cetrotide i menopure, ovaj dr bio je od samog početka protiv toga. Uzela sam godišnji i bila cijelo vrijeme u zg. Dr osobno mi je svaki dan davao inekcije, ali bilo mi je malo čudno da me uopće ne gleda na uzv - za cijeli postupak stimulacije obavio je dva uzv, 3.d.c. i 14. kad je rekao sutra štoperica i prekosutra punkcija. Na dan punkcije iako sam došla u točno zakazano vrijeme, ostavio me je da čekam do k nije posljednju pacijenticu pregledao, a onda obavi punkciju. Strašno me je bolilo jer istu ne radi pod anestezijom, da sam jedva došla do stana. Imala sam 11 js. Nakon tri dana bila sam naručena da dođem u kliniku da vidim hoće mi vršiti transfer. Rečeno mi je da se stanice i predobro razvijaju, tako da ćemo čekati 5. dan. Došao je i taj peti dan. Obavljen mi je transfer i odmah čim su mi vraćena 3 embrija, rečeno mi je da ustanem i mogu ići. Bilo mi je malo čudno, jer je taj dan bilo još žena na transferu i sve su nakon njega ostajale malo ležati,o oko pola sata. Očekivala sam da će biti i zamrznutih, s obzirom da se 9 oplodilo i došlo do 5. dana, ali rečeno mi je da je došlo do neke greške i da smrzlića neće biti i da budem sretna da su spasili i ta tri koja su vratili. To me je jako potreslo i vratila sam se u stan, budući nisam htjela putovati kući odmah toga dana nakon transfera. To popodne dok sam ležala osjetila sam da sam počela krvariti i odmah sam nazvala dr kod kojeg sam bila, da bih dobila odgovor da mi je oštetio stijenke prilikom transfera i da teško da će išta biti od ovoga postupka. Nakon pet dana od transfera sam prokrvarila. Bila sam očajna, zbog toga što sam ulagala tolike nade jer odlučila sam se na dr koji je među najpoznatijim u HR, što od odnosa koji je imao prema meni, 2 folikulometrije za cijelog postupka, što  što me je nakon transfera odmah poslao doma, krvarenje taj isti dan, njegov hladan odnos da me je ozljedio i da od postupka nema ništa, što što sam toliko novaca dala, a najviše što na kraju sam shvatila da je sve bilo uzaludno i da navikani dr nisu uvijek i najbolji. Trebalo mi je godinu dana da se od svega toga oporavim. Sada ako bude sreće, za koji dan čeka nas put u Maribor, a ako bog da sreće valjda će i našoj agoniji doći kraj. Ovo nam je posljednji put.

I svima drugima želim sreću koje će se ovih dana naći u mojoj situaciji.

----------


## Vrci

Jao stvarno koma iskustvo... bas me zanima gdje je to bilo  :Sad:

----------


## Bluebella

Ornelka jako mi je žao zbog svega što si prošla. ovo što si ti napisala je strašno i zaista bi bilo ok da napišeš ime tog doktora.
moram priznati da iako dugo pratim forum na ovako loš tretman u nekoj privatnoj poliklinici još nisam naišla.

----------


## tikki

> Ornelka jako mi je žao zbog svega što si prošla. ovo što si ti napisala je strašno i zaista bi bilo ok da napišeš ime tog doktora.
> moram priznati da iako dugo pratim forum na ovako loš tretman u nekoj privatnoj poliklinici još nisam naišla.


Da... ovo je stvarno grozan tretman u privatnoj poliklinici. Nisam još čitala za tako loše iskustvo privatno...
Žao mi je zbog svega što si prošla i nadam se da će vam Maribor donjeti sreću!

----------


## Konfuzija

*Ornelka*, stvarno bi bilo u redu da napišeš ime liječnika koji te je tako neprofesionalno i neljudski tretirao. Ne treba te biti strah, štoviše, on bi trebao biti u strahu. Zaslužuje prijavu i gubitak licence.

----------


## ORNELKA

Draga Bea, moj savjet ti je da KBO zaobiđeš u velikom luku, iz osobnog iskustva, nemoj gubiti vrijeme i pravo na besplatne pokušaje u toj bolnici, jer počev od liječnika, koji se prepucavaju preko pacijentica, njihovog odnosa prema nama, dugog čekanja na lijekove (ja sam jedanput išla tamo i morala sam čekati 12 mjeseci da dođem na red za lijekove, kad sam to čula odmah sam odustala i otišla u vg u za i na red za lijekove došla u roku 3 mjeseca), pa svega ostalog (međuljudskih odnosa, labaratorija) sve je totalna koma. Imaš u ZG toliko dobrih bolnica u koje možeš ići na teret HZZO, a tu ti je i dr Škvorc koji sada ima ugovor sa HZZO. Jedna moja frendica je išla kod njega još dok je radio privatno i ima jako pozitivna iskustva s njim, a posebno s biolozima. Svejedno imaš pravo i na putne troškove ako ideš preko uputnice. Bježi iz Osijeka.

Sretno

----------


## ORNELKA

Samo da nadodam što sam u prijašnjem postu zaboravila spomenuti, na temu dr od 13. 09. 2013. da mi je isti dao 60 ampula menopura, bez praćenja uzv. Niti sama ne znam kako sam to sve preživjela.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ornelka tvoje je iskustvo zbilja grozno, ali molim te radi ostalih cura koje idu u postupke da napises o kojem se dr tocno radi?

----------


## andream

Da, u redu bi bilo da napišeš bar o kojoj se klinici radi.

----------


## nina70

> I svima drugima želim sreću koje će se ovih dana naći u mojoj situaciji.


Draga Ornelka, ja ću se uskoro naći u tvojoj situaciji. Upravo biram kliniku za slijedeći postupak pa bih rado izbjegla u širokom luku onu u kojoj si ti imala tako grozno iskustvo. Molim te da bar navedeš o kojoj je klinici riječ.

----------


## ORNELKA

Na pp ću odgovoriti, ne želim javno iznositi. Reći ću samo da se radi o poznatom, glasovitom dr iz Zagreba.

----------


## saan

Ornelka molim te pp

----------


## Bubimitka81

Moze i meni na pp

----------


## nina70

Može i meni na pp pliz

----------


## Bluebella

> Na pp ću odgovoriti, ne želim javno iznositi. Reći ću samo da se radi o poznatom, glasovitom dr iz Zagreba.


meni ovo nije u redu, javno si napisala svoje iskustvo sa tim doktorom pa bi bio red da isto tako napišeš javno i tko je dotični doktor. iz svega što si napisala meni pada na pamet samo jedan doktor jer koliko znam samo taj ne nudi anesteziju prilikom punkcije i jako je poznat (neka me netko ispravi ako ima još koji privatnik koji radi punkcije bez anestezije). teško mi je i pomisliti da si kod njega doživjela takvo iskustvo jer dosta je forumašica išlo baš njemu i zato bi bilo u redu da se zna tko je taj a ne da nagađamo. 
možda je još netko imao iskustvo slično tvome kod istog doktora pa se javi naknadno. 
ne zaboravi da je forum anoniman, a sve i da nije nisi ti ta koja bi se nečega trebala sramiti, uredno si platila postupak za koji očito nisi dobila što se od postupka očekuje.

----------


## Zima77

Slažem se sa blubelom u potpunosti ,ako sinapisala svoje iskustvo napisi i ime doticnog doktora

----------


## M@tt

Cure napisala je dosta detalja iz kojih se jasno da isčitati o kojem je doktoru riječ, barem nama koji smo česti gosti ove teme, tako da sam mišljenja da nema potrebe za iznošenjem točnih imena...

I mene inače čudi takvo iskustvo, baš sam neugodno iznenađen.

----------


## Zima77

Ornelka molim te na pp

----------


## saan

Evo ja neznam o kojem se dr. Radi pa ako me netko može prosvjetliti bila bi mu zahvalna!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Cure napisala je dosta detalja iz kojih se jasno da isčitati o kojem je doktoru riječ, barem nama koji smo česti gosti ove teme, tako da sam mišljenja da nema potrebe za iznošenjem točnih imena...
> 
> I mene inače čudi takvo iskustvo, baš sam neugodno iznenađen.


I ja sam pomislila, ali nespojivo mi je ovo neljudskost i ne gledanje na uzv s njim.....

----------


## Charlie

Moram reci da je i meni nespojivo, jer doktor na kojeg smo vjerujem pomislili svi po mom iskustvu gleda UZV cesce od drugih...
Ornelka zao mi je zbog tvog iskustva. To se ne bi smjelo dogadjati  :Sad:  Molim i meni PP.

----------


## Mury

> meni ovo nije u redu, javno si napisala svoje iskustvo sa tim doktorom pa bi bio red da isto tako napišeš javno i tko je dotični doktor. iz svega što si napisala meni pada na pamet samo jedan doktor jer koliko znam samo taj ne nudi anesteziju prilikom punkcije i jako je poznat (neka me netko ispravi ako ima još koji privatnik koji radi punkcije bez anestezije). teško mi je i pomisliti da si kod njega doživjela takvo iskustvo jer dosta je forumašica išlo baš njemu i zato bi bilo u redu da se zna tko je taj a ne da nagađamo. 
> možda je još netko imao iskustvo slično tvome kod istog doktora pa se javi naknadno. 
> ne zaboravi da je forum anoniman, a sve i da nije nisi ti ta koja bi se nečega trebala sramiti, uredno si platila postupak za koji očito nisi dobila što se od postupka očekuje.


Potpisujem u potpunosti!!!
Ja sam 100% sigurna koji je dr. ta samo je jedan privatnik u ZG koji ne daje anesteziju, koji nema med. sestru i koji čini mi se još niti embrije ne zamrzava...a teško li je pogoditi...
I ja sam na tog dr. ogorčena dok je još bio na VV ( tada sam bila kod njega)...mislim da je sad sve dalje jasno...
ORNELKA, jako mi je žao što ti se dogodilo, užasno, još mu i platiš, ma nemam riječi...

----------


## Vrci

Smrzava embrije, ja sam imala 2 smrznuta od 5 js... Još prošle godine na jesen. 

Ja sam od njega otišla iz svojih razloga, i eto pogodilo se da je drugi pristup s novim idejama bio uspješan

Zapravo su me u priči iznenadile dvije stvari koje sam mislila da se tamo ne događaju - bez uzv-a, a koliko sam čula, on je dosta gledao cure. I to za neležanje nakon transfera...

----------


## frka

ležanje poslije transfera nema utjecaja na ishod postupka. i zbilja je u najmanju ruku čudno da nije bilo folikulometrija - mislim da to nikako nije praksa dotičnog dr-a. vjerujem da je loše iskustvo u pitanju, ali mislim da su neke stvari ipak greška u komunikaciji.

----------


## tikki

Ja isto čvrsto, najčvršće, vjerujem da ležanje nakon transfera nema nikakvu ulogu. U predzadnjem postupku mi je već na transferu bilo sila piškiti i kažem sestri odmah nakon transfera da ja idem na wc. Na što je ona rekla da ide provjeriti s doktorom. Za sekundu je doktor došao i kaže on meni sa smješkom: a kaj vas nije strah da budu ispali? Na što sam objasnila da ja u to ne vjerujem, rekao je i on da ne mogu oni ispasti i da je to ležanje iz razloga što je nekim ženama psihički lakše da odleže. Kome je lakše neka leži, kome nije neka se ustane  :Smile: 
U zadnje vrijeme su i po državnim klinikama (u petrovoj) smanjili to ležanje.

----------


## nina70

I meni se nekako čini da je dio tajne uspjeha u prepuuunom mjehuru na ET-iju i trčanje na wc odmah nakon transfera (moj slučaj)  :Grin: 
Šalu na stranu, dr B mi je rekao da mu je lakše "lansirat" embrij kad je mjehur pun a samim tim se i bolje ugnijezdi

----------


## Vrci

Dobro, ipak mislim da je u onoj priči ležanje najmanje problematično samoj autorici... sve joj se zapravo skupilo. Iako, ako su druge žene ležale, mogla je i ona.
Meni je najviše koma ono s tim oštećivanjem stijenke maternice  :Sad: 
I to da je bila greška (?) pa nema smrzlića

----------


## nina70

Meni je u toj priči sve problematično jer da mi netko prizna da je zbrljavio cijeli postupak tražila bih novi postupak gratis, bilo kakvo obeštećenje. Ali autorica se nakon dignute prašine više ne javlja pa se ni meni više neda mozgati o tome.

----------


## Krtica

*Bea* nemoj gubiti vrijeme u Osijeku. ja sam bila tamo i iskustvo kaže bježi!!!! Skupi novce i za Zg. Ako baš ne želiš privatno, puno je bolnica na raspolaganju. Sretno!!!!!!

----------


## Krtica

Evo ja poslala upit poliklinici Čkvorc. Pitala ih koliko se dugo čeka na postupak s obzirom da imaju potpisani ugovor s HZZO_m do kraja 2013.g Et čekam odgovor pa vam javim što su mi napisali.

----------


## Vrci

Uf meni se ta klinika nikad nije javila na mail..  uvijek ih zovem kad nesto trebam pitati

----------


## tetadoktor

> Evo ja poslala upit poliklinici Čkvorc. Pitala ih koliko se dugo čeka na postupak s obzirom da imaju potpisani ugovor s HZZO_m do kraja 2013.g Et čekam odgovor pa vam javim što su mi napisali.


mislim da ti je pametnije nazvati ih i pitati. koliko je meni poznato, još uvijek nisu počeli sa postupcima, pa mislim da bi se trebalo krenuti u postupak onda kad imaš napravljene osnovne pretrage tipa hormona i spermiograma.

sretno u svakom slučaju!!!

----------


## ORNELKA

Ja sam samo iznijela svoje grozno iskustvo koje mi se dogodilo prije godinu dana i koje sam željela podijeliti napokon na ovom forumu i to najviše zahvaljujući svojoj poznanici koja me nagovorila da objavim to. To je sada iza mene i kako nina 70 kaže, ne vrijedi mozgati o tome, što je bilo, bilo je, popraviti se ne može. Ja se sada psihički pripremam za Maribor, počela sam sa terapijom i nastojim razmišljati o lijepim stvarima, tako da me ispričate ako sam kako kažete, digla prašinu. Želim vam svima puno uspjeha.

----------


## ORNELKA

Koliko ja imam saznanja klinika Škvorc je počela s radom, zvali me prije 14 dana da dođem u prošli ponedjeljak na dogovor, jer ja sam ih prije zvala, dok se još nisam bila odlučila za Maribor. Međutim zahvalila sam im se i rekla da idem dalje.

----------


## Zima77

Sretno i da ovaj postupak bude bingo,,,

----------


## M@tt

Danas prvi uzv, dva veća folikula, i dva manja. Do sada su bili samo klomifeni, od danas po dvije injekcije menopura, u petak ponovni uzv i dogovor za dalje.  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

M@tt, sretno do neba!!!

----------


## bubekica

> M@tt, sretno do neba!!!


x

----------


## nina70

M@t, i meni je predložen isti protokol. Držim fige da Vas Betaplus dovede do pozitivne ß

----------


## tetadoktor

M@tt,  :fige:

----------


## Moe

Moj uspješni postupak je bio s Menopurom u Betaplusu  :Smile: , prije godinu dana na današnji dan sam uzela 3 komada, a za 2 dana je išla štoperica... ajme ne mogu vjerovati da tad još nisam bila ni trudna a da sad imam ovu sreću kraj sebe. 
M@tt, želim i vama isti scenarij! 
Sretno i hrabro narednih 20ak dana! A za 8,5 mjeseci očekujemo fotku bebice!  :Saint:

----------


## jo1974

m@tt sretno  ma mora da bude kad smo mi svi toliko uporni.
ja sam zakazala konsultacije u polikliniku škvorc idem probati možda če mi novo okruženje nešto dobro donjeti,voljela bih da sam financijski jaka i da ja odem u betapuls ali možda u neko drugo vrijeme ili ako u međuvremenu dobijem jackpot,dali netko već išo na konsultacije tamo i kako su prošli,čitala sam o doktoru i ima dobar rezime školovao se vani u Njemačkoj i po poznatim klinikama za neplodnost,javite se kakva su vam iskustva prvi kontakt itd.

----------


## Konfuzija

*Matt*, pa to skroz ok zvuči!  :fige:

----------


## Matovila

Dakle bila kod dr. D. i provjerila. Njih 7 je zamrznuto u dvije slamcice (u jednoj 3 u drugoj 4). Nadam se postupku u studenom, jos neke provjere prije toga moram obaviti.
I razgovaram s dr. o etickoj dilemi.... ona kaze da nikako po zakonu ne bi smjela vratiti vise od 2. Inace, su zamrznuti u 3. danu, njezin prijedlog je da ih odmrzne i pusti do 5. dana. Ima nekih pravila? Sto je bolje? Vratiti 3-dnevne ili cekati 5. dan??

----------


## Vrci

U vecernjem pise da je Skvorc dobio 195 postupaka na teret hzzo, ali za parove koji su vec prosli cijelu obradu,sad samo cekaju na red negdje.
Po 65 je prirodnjaka, polustimulacija i punih stimulacija

Mozda bude tekst na netu da se stavi

----------


## Kadauna

> Dakle bila kod dr. D. i provjerila. Njih 7 je zamrznuto u dvije slamcice (u jednoj 3 u drugoj 4). Nadam se postupku u studenom, jos neke provjere prije toga moram obaviti.
> I razgovaram s dr. o etickoj dilemi.... ona kaze da nikako po zakonu ne bi smjela vratiti vise od 2. Inace, su zamrznuti u 3. danu, njezin prijedlog je da ih odmrzne i pusti do 5. dana. Ima nekih pravila? Sto je bolje? Vratiti 3-dnevne ili cekati 5. dan??


embriji 5. dan definitivno daju veću šansu za uspjeh, oni koji se razviju do 5. dana time su već prošli prirodnu selekciju i imaju higher implantation rate nego embriji 3. dan. No što ako bi se od 4 zamrznutih embrja 3. dan svih 4 odmrznulo i svih 4 razvilo do 5. dana, opet imaš 4 embrija i to blastice? Ne smiju ti vratiti više od 2 ili 3, što s ostatkom, refreeze 2 of them again?

 Mene generalno čudi što su zamrzavali po 3 i po 4 embrija u jednu slamčicu, ustvari ne znam kakva je bila praksa tad u HR uopće!?

----------


## Konfuzija

*Matovila*, sigurno je bolje ostaviti ih do 5. dana. Statistika kaže da se samo 30-50% trodnevnih embrija razvije do blastociste, pa bi iz svake slamčice mogla dobiti 1 ili 2 blastociste za transfer.

----------


## M@tt

Dva odustala, ostala dva od 14mm. Jos dva dana po dva menopura, u nedjelju opet uzv i punkcija vjerojatno utorak.
A sad, da li cemo odmah vracat ili ici na zamrzavanje ovisi o samim zamecima na kraju krajeva.

----------


## Konfuzija

Matt, a zašto bi išli na zamrzavanje? Od dva menopura dnevno ne može biti hiperstimulacije. A ako ćete imati dva zametka, onda će vam oba vratiti.

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, a zašto bi išli na zamrzavanje? Od dva menopura dnevno ne može biti hiperstimulacije. A ako ćete imati dva zametka, onda će vam oba vratiti.


Bio sam spomenuo to prije u postovima, bili smo pričali sa doktoricom o tome da bi možda išli na zamrzavanje i vraćanje sljedeći mjesec prvenstveno zbog toga jer je sama dr. rekla da zna slučajeve kad nije postupak uspijevao iz svjezeg embriotransfera, ali dok su imali transfer zamrznutih zametaka da je onda bilo uspješno. Ne velim da bi nama to uspjelo, samo velim da je ona sama rekla da se isplati probati i na taj način ako duze vrijeme ne uspijeva postupak tak da smo mi to prihvatili. Otvoreni smo za sve opcije. 
Ali velim, to sve zavisi o zamecima, o tome kolko če ih se oploditi, da li če doći do blastica (što naši nikad nisu) itd. Na kraju čemo napraviti ono što če dr. reći da je najbolje. Ovo sa zamrzavanjem je samo jedna opcija...

----------


## Konfuzija

Ne znam, uvijek se zamrzavao višak embrija i rizik je koliko će ih preživjeti odmrzavanje. Na blastice se ide ako 3. dan ima 5 dobrih embrija, koliko se sjećam... To mi zvuči hazarderski, ja to ne bih, embrijima je ipak najbolje kod mame. Ali to je samo moje mišljenje... Sretno, kako god odlučili.  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Ne znam, nekad mozda i treba probati drugaciji pristup...
Ne znam sto bi mi napravili da smo bili u takvoj situaciji
Ali da smo bili hazarderi-jesmo
Kad smo islI po drugu bebu, dvije js su nam se oplodile i ja sam inzistirala da idemo na blastice
Tad nije bili dozvoljeno zamrzavanje, a ja sam htjela SET
Na kraju smo dobili dvije blastice i vratili obje jer nisam htjela bacati (primila se jedna)
Hocu reci, nekad treba probati i hazarderski
Ali i biti spreman na sve moguce ishode

----------


## tikki

Mi smo isto imali opciju da probamo ciljati na FET u ovom zadnjem postupku. Tj idea je bila da ako bude npr 4-5 blastica da se ne vraćaju dvije naj naj bolje nego da se najbolje zamrznu i vraćaju idući mjesec (ovisno kak bude progesteron, ciljali bi baš neki "dobar" ciklus za FET).
Na kraju smo imali samo 2 blastice pa smo ih vratili. Ali ovo što M@tt kaže, ponekad uspije baš iz FET kad ne želi u "svježem" transferu.

Btw... M@tt sretno!

----------


## M@tt

Tri folikula, dva su na 17 mm, jedan na10 koji se malo kasno sjetio ocito. Endometrij 9,6. Danas ovitrelle u 23 sata, u utorak u 10 punkcija. 

Hvala na lijepim zeljama  :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

M@tt, sretno!!!

----------


## ljube

Sretno M@tt!

----------


## Vrci

Matt super  :Smile: 

Jel će draga uzeti onaj koktel na punkciji? Preporučam, u cijeni je, a olakša sve

----------


## Ginger

Koktel u Betaplusu?
Ja sam dobila lokalnu, slicno kao kod zubara
I s obzirom da sam u ivf poliklinici isprobala i taj koktel, mogu reci da je ta lokalna neusporedivo bolja 
Iako, i taj koktel je bolji nego nista (to vise nikad ne bih ponovila, pa ni u prirodnjaku)

----------


## M@tt

> Matt super 
> 
> Jel će draga uzeti onaj koktel na punkciji? Preporučam, u cijeni je, a olakša sve


Pa bude s obzirom da je u cijeni. Rekla je sestra da nema potrebe za anestezijom lokalnom kad su damo dva folikula, ali u svakom slucaju ce se preporodit vjerojatno s obzirom da je kod dr.L uvijek bila bez icega!

----------


## tetadoktor

M@tt, sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## ORNELKA

Puno sreće M@tt

----------


## bubekica

curke, jel ikoja zna sto se u betaplusu daje kao lokalni anestetik?

----------


## Ginger

Ne znam bubek, samo znam da je bilo odlicno  :Smile: 
I ja sam imala dva folikula i zato sam i dobila tu lokalnu -isto je u cijeni (stvarno je oooodlicna i puno bolja od koktela)
A da ih je bilo vise od dva, trazila bih opcu

----------


## Vrci

Ma koktel u venu. Ne znam jel to lokalna ili što već. Ali isto stave braunilu i onda ubrizgaju nešto od čeg ti se vrti i baš ti je svejedno i lijepo  :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

nije to lokalna.
mene bas zanima koji se to lijekovi daju u koktelu/lokalnoj/opcoj.

----------


## bubekica

i da, lokalna ne eliminira bol na jajniku, eliminira samo povrsinsku bol, tj. bol probijanja vaginalnog zida.

----------


## Vrci

Uglavnom znam da se meni zavrtilo pa imam kratku rupu u pamćenju. Sjećam se samo da sam osjetila da je punkcija obavljena, taj ubod. Ali nije me boljelo kao bez ičega, i baš je bilo ok. Ne znam kako objasniti, osjetiš da se dogodio ubod, ali nije kao na živo da te sve zgrči i da boli. I drugi puta s manje folikula bih isto to uzela, ionako je u cijeni
Isto su mi 2 folikula punktirali

Tako da moguće da je lokalna... ne znam koja je razlika koktela i lokalne

Uglavnom ležala sam još nekih sat vremena, dok nisu vidjeli da je droga popustila. I tek prije odlaska doma vade braunilu, za slučaj da vam pozli pa da bude potrebno

----------


## Ginger

Mene ovo na jajniku nije uopce bolilo, kao kad komarac pikne
To kroz vag.zid uopce ne boli, a to mi je najbitnije
Za prirodnjake-savrsenstvo (ja imala dva folikula)
Za stimulirane -samo opca
Ovaj koktel u stimuliranom meni i nije bio neko veselje...osamuti, al i dalje boooliiii

----------


## bubekica

vrci, lokalna ide u vaginu injekcija, elminira bol probijanja vaginalnog zida, koktel je kombinacija za smirenje i protiv bolova, ide i.v. (na vv ide u dupence)...

----------


## Vrci

E to, kao ubod komarca. Tako nešto, boli, a ne boli, tako sam se ja osjećala

A valjda je neki koktel, ne znam. Uglavnom, nije na živo, i to je jedan od razloga zbog kojeg sam mijenjala mpo doktora.

Koliko mi se čini, u betaplus je do par folikula taj koktel, ali možeš ti tražiti i opću za bilo koliko folikula, ona se dodatno plaća

----------


## amazonka

meni su u viliju jednom dali tzv. lokalnu
ide u vaginu
vag. zid nije bolio
osjetila sam tek manje pikanje na jajniku
više mi je sve išlo na živce.
Mogu si misliti kako je bez ičega.Uf!
E, sad je li lokalna u beti ima isti sastav, djelovanje, baš me zanima...
Je li to, to, ta lokalna?

----------


## tetadoktor

> curke, jel ikoja zna sto se u betaplusu daje kao lokalni anestetik?


znam da Radončić preferira lidokain

----------


## Ginger

Mene s tom pravom lokalnom skoro nista nije bolilo, jer mi je i probijanje vag zida i najgore, a dva folikula nisam skoro ni osjetila
Koktel Vrci, kakav si ti dobila, sam ja imala u ivf poliklinici kad sam bila u stimuliranom - i nije mi bila bas neka sreca
Osamutilo me, al i dalje jako bolilo, sve
Mislim da je i to ok za prirodnjake, al ne i stimulirane
Ja u stimuliranom vise ne bih punkciju bez opce...

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam rekla da ne idem više bez opće. Ali na 2 folikula stvarno me nije boljelo. Mislim da je dovoljno djelovalo i to protiv bolova iz koktela.

----------


## Ginger

> Ja sam rekla da ne idem više bez opće. Ali na 2 folikula stvarno me nije boljelo. Mislim da je dovoljno djelovalo i to protiv bolova iz koktela.


E pa da, za dva folikula je ok, al za stimulirani, iz mog iskustva, nije bas nesto
Iako sam ja pitala i za opcu i za dva folikula, al me dr razuvjerio   :Laughing:

----------


## Vrci

I ja sam pitala, nisi jedina  :Laughing: 
Al recimo više od tri, samo pod općom...  :Cool:

----------


## amazonka

Praksa je i u nekim državnim klinikama da se pri punkciji više od tri folikula daje opća anestezija.
Vjerujem da se to isto važi i za Betu....
I mislim da bi to trebalo biti opće pravilo. Svugdje,a osobito ako plaćaš.
A ovo klopi me po glavi i ošamuti...Hvala, ne bih,
pa makar u pitanju bio i najednostavniji zahvat.

----------


## Vrci

Mislim, možeš ti i u Beti tražiti opću za 1 ili 2 folikula. Ona se ionako dodatno plaća, imala ti 1 ili 10 folikula

----------


## nina70

M@tt  :fige:

----------


## amazonka

[QUOTE=Vrci;2485205]Mislim, možeš ti i u Beti tražiti opću za 1 ili 2 folikula. Ona se ionako dodatno plaća, imala ti 1 ili 10 folikula[/QUO

Točno.
Samo sam htjela reći da bi bilo dobro da je kod svih tako.

----------


## Kadauna

M@tt sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ima li kakvih novosti iz pol. Škvorc? jesu počeli raditi? Ima li koja cura u postupku, mora biti - ipak je to 200 postupaka na teret HZZO-a do kraja godine

----------


## M@tt

Imamo dvije stanice.  :Smile:  ne znamo sta napraviti, da li ih pustiti do blastica ako bi izdrzale ili ih vratiti na 3. dan, da li ih uopce vratiti ili smrznuti...

Cekamo sutra informacije i oda bude pala odluka, naravno uz uvazavanje misljenja doktorice.

----------


## bubekica

> Imamo dvije stanice.  ne znamo sta napraviti, da li ih pustiti do blastica ako bi izdrzale ili ih vratiti na 3. dan, da li ih uopce vratiti ili smrznuti...
> 
> Cekamo sutra informacije i oda bude pala odluka, naravno uz uvazavanje misljenja doktorice.


ici na blastice s 2 oocite se meni cini jako riskantno, osobno ne bih isla na tu opciju. a ni na smrzavanje.

----------


## Vrci

Ja bih isto vratila 3.dan. Eto moj je bio takav,i primio se. Kad ih je manje bolje da budu u mami nego u labu,moje misljenje

----------


## Konfuzija

Embriji su takvi kakvi jesu. Neće se poboljšati zamrzavanjem niti ako ih ostavite do 5. dana, a postoji realna šansa da bi mogli ostati bez njih. 
Već sam to rekla, ali... Bilo bi mi stvarno žao da ostanete bez transfera.

----------


## Charlie

M@tt, potpisujem Konfuziju i Vrci. Ne razumijem zasto je zamrzavanje uopce opcija? Hiperstimulaciju pretpostavljam da nema uz takvu dijagnozu. Mozda endometrij nije dobro pripremljen? Prvi put cujem za to pa me zanima...

----------


## Mojca

M@tt, sretno... 
Od srca držim fige.

----------


## ljube

M@tt, ta opcija zamrzavanja bi imala smisla da ste popratili razinu progesterona na dan hCG-a i da se pokazalo da je ona povišena-prerana luteinizacija. Tada je stopa implantacije niža zbog negativnog utjecaja prog. na endometrij i ima smisla odgoditi svježi embriotransfer i pričekati povoljan trenutak za FET. No ako niste pratili P4 nisam sigurna da li se isplati ulaziti u taj rizik i čekati blastice. Kako god odlučili sretno i neka se stanice lijepo oplode!

----------


## M@tt

Cure ne mislimo mi cekati 5. Dan u smislu da bi se oni poboljsali nego smo mislili zamrzavati i vratiti sljedeci ciklus da se tijelo drage odmori od lijekova i da se vrate u potpuno prirodnom ciklusu, ali s obzirom da smo sada potrosili samo 8 menopura sada tijelo i nije tolko izmuceno kolko je bilo kod dr.l. Kad smo imali 20+ gonala....

Druga stvar zbog koje razmisljamo o tome je da smo do sada imali transfer cca 11  zametaka ja mislim i nikad nista. Pa nam je dr rekla da bi probali s FET-om jer neke studije pokazuju da zene ne mogu zatrudnjeti s svjezim embriotransferok nego su to uspjele nakon FET-a. Tak da se mi hvatamo za svaku slamku sad. 

Ali obzirom da smo dobili samo 2 stanice ipak mislim da ce se vratiti 3. Dan, naravno pod uvjetom da se oplode dobro. Mada smo bili cak i pricali da bi mozda i lakse podnjeli da ako bi isli na blastice, da nema transfera, nego da opet cekamo dva tjedna i razocaramo se... Nekad treba i riskirati po meni, ali ne znam da li ceml to bas napraviti ovaj ciklu. 

Hvala svima na komentarima  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Ljube nismo nikad to pratili. Endo od drage je uvijek bio ok. Sad je na 9,6

----------


## frka

ja se, cure, uopće ne kužim u to i ima mi smisla ovo što ljube kaže, ali nije li poanta pokušati drugim pristupom? znam da je rizik sa samo 2js, ali kod puno neuspjeha u stimuliranim postupcima, pokušala bih i to bez obzira na progesteron. možda kod nekih stimulacija jednostavno stvara nepovoljno okruženje za implantaciju? koliko samo ima maratonki koje su na kraju uspjele iz prirodnjaka... možda se tu potrefio the embrij s povoljnim uvjetima? nemam pojma...razmišljam na glas. i ne mislim sad konkretno na M@tta i NJD, ali kod njih ionako teško da će biti puno više od 2js pa da čekanje do blastica i zamrzavanje ne bi bili toliki rizik...

M@tt, u svakom slučaju sretno! ja bih na vašem mjestu poslušala savjet dr-a - mislim da ste u super rukama i da će vam predložiti najbolju opciju...

----------


## frka

evo pisali istovremeno...

----------


## bubekica

Ako se od pocetka planirao odgodjen transfer onda je trebalo ici na jacu stimulaciju i veci broj oocita.

----------


## frka

je, da, bubek, imaš pravo... nisam pratila ovu stimulaciju - samo znam da M@ttova draga ima nizak AMH i ne reagira najbolje pa ni ne vjerujem da će dobiti puno više stanica... 

drzim fige da vam bude kao Vrci u Beti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## M@tt

> Ako se od pocetka planirao odgodjen transfer onda je trebalo ici na jacu stimulaciju i veci broj oocita.


Nemoguce s Amh-ok koji iznosi 2,2 mi nikad nemamo vise od 4-5 stanica od kojih se na kraju 2-3 oplode. Barem je kod dr.L. Bilo tako... 

Vidjet cemo sutra sta ce biti...

----------


## M@tt

Ako ne u ovom ciklusu sad, ako nam ne uspije opet, sljedeci idemo sto posto na pustanje do blastica i eventualno zamrzavanje te na FET. Bas kako frka kaze, mozda treba promijeniti pristup, probati nesto drugacije.... Velim, hvatamo se za sve. 

Hvala vam svima na lijepim zeljama  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

M@tt, što god odlučili nek bude uspješno.

----------


## bubekica

> M@tt, što god odlučili nek bude uspješno.


Veliki potpis!

----------


## Ana29

> Ako ne u ovom ciklusu sad, ako nam ne uspije opet, sljedeci idemo sto posto na pustanje do blastica i eventualno zamrzavanje te na FET. Bas kako frka kaze, mozda treba promijeniti pristup, probati nesto drugacije.... Velim, hvatamo se za sve. 
> 
> Hvala vam svima na lijepim zeljama



Bila sam u istoj situaciji. Da li smrznuti pa FET napraviti u iducem ciklusu ili sta? Na srecu, od 5 embrija,  4 su dosla do 5. dana. napravili ET i sad sam u 32. tt.
kako god odlucli, vjerujte doktorici, jer zaista se maksimalno angazira i posveti svakom slucaju ponaosob.
Puno srece

----------


## tetadoktor

> M@tt, što god odlučili nek bude uspješno.


i ja potpisujem!!!!

----------


## nangaparbat

"Koktel" u betaplusu je apaurin + fortral.

----------


## Moe

> pricali da bi mozda i lakse podnjeli da ako bi isli na blastice, da nema transfera, nego da opet cekamo dva tjedna i razocaramo se... Nekad treba i riskirati po meni, ali ne znam da li ceml to bas napraviti ovaj ciklu. 
> 
> Hvala svima na komentarima


Da sam u vašoj koži, nakon tolikih razočarenja - razmišljala bih upravo ovako  :Smile: 
Sretno, što god odlučite!

----------


## M@tt

Obje se oplodile!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

> Obje se oplodile!!!!


 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  Sretno!!! kad je transfer, jel se zna šta?

----------


## Vrci

Super vijesti za sad, držim fige  :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> Sretno!!! kad je transfer, jel se zna šta?


Idemu u petak tamo i onda dogovaramo da li transfer odmah u petak ili ne....

----------


## Mojca

M@tt, super vijesti.  :Very Happy: 

Sretno!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Super M@tt, sretno!!!  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

M@tt nek se i dalje nastavi u veselom tonu ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

Bravo m@tt!

----------


## tikki

M@tt sretno! Mi smo isto imali opciju da bi išli na FET, ali smo na kraju imali samo dvije blastice i odlučili smo se vratiti ih u tom ciklusu. U svakom slučaju, držim fige!

I da se nadovežem na temu lokalne anestizije... nisam sigurna koji je sastav u Betaplusu, ali funkcionira na sličan način kao zubarska. Daje se inekcijom u zid vagine i umrtvi osjetila na tom području i eliminira bol uboda kroz vaginalni zid (koji mene iskreno jedino i boli). Bol u jajniku ja ne mogu reči da je značajna (osjetim više sondu pri folikulometrijama). Ja sam sad išla s tom lokalnom na 7 folikula. Bilo mi je super.

Na 14 folikula, prošli put, sam bila u kratkoj općoj (koja se dodatno plaća). Meni osobno je ova lokalna puuuno bolja, ali svatko može izabrati što mu paše. A koktel su mi isto ponudili, to je više za opuštanje i da malo "ošamuti" ali nisam probala (u Petrovoj mi je zo najgori dio punkcije pa onda izbjegavam).

----------


## amazonka

M@tt sretno!!
Ovo su dobre vijesti!

----------


## tetadoktor

bravo M@tt 


pratimo i navijamo

----------


## 1977

M@tt, upravo sam bila na FET-u i čekam uskoro betu, ali šteta vam je s dvije zamrzavati, uzmite svježe, veći je postotak uspješnosti, meni od 5 zamrznutih su se dvije lijepo odmrznule pa ne bih htjela da vam bude žao prilikom odmrzavanja kada vidite da dosta može propasti, i to jako kvalitetnih, makar je i tehnika biologa bitna....

----------


## ivana83

M@tt, sretno!

----------


## mare41

m@tt i 1977, sretno

----------


## ljube

Sretno 1977 i M@tt!

1977, kod tebe se od 5 samo 2 dobro odmrznule, da li su to bile blastice?

----------


## 1977

Da

----------


## mare41

1977, bebać je presladak :Heart:

----------


## 1977

> 1977, bebać je presladak


Hvala Mare,
Ne bi ga bilo da mi nisi pomogla na koje pretrage da odem za trombofiliju!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nadam se još jednom....ako ne bude sada onda jednoga dana...

----------


## M@tt

Znaci jedan osmostanicni i jedan sesterostanicni su u buducoj mami.  :Smile:  rekla dr. da ona ne bi isla na zamrzavanje i da bi ih najrade vratila ali da je na nama ako zelimo cekati 5. dan za blastociste. Ipak smo se na kraju odlucili za transfer, a rizik s blasticama i zamrzavanjem ce morati pricekati neki drugi put ukoliko ce to biti potrebno. Eto... Sada slijedi onaj najtezi dio cekanja. 

Jos je rekla ukoliko sada ne bi uspjelo opet, da salje dragu na histeroskopiju prije sljedeceg puta jer sa ova dva zametka se broj transferiranih popeo na ukupno 14.

Stetno svima

----------


## Vrci

Sretno Matt, da vam ovaj postupak donese veliku srecu  :Wink:

----------


## saan

Matt držim noznorucne :Smile: 
Sretnoooo

----------


## Misko

Pozdrav cure! Evo nakon 4 godine čitanja napokon sam se usudili i ja prijaviti! Želim vam puno sreće! Nadam se da ćemo se družiti ubuduće! Iza nas su 3 neuspjela ivf, razlog neznamo!

----------


## Misko

Jutro! Nova sam ovdje, i nama je kao i M@ttu predloženo u Betiplus da ovaj put - 4. idemo sa odgodenim ET, posto su iza nas 3ivf neuspjesna, ovo bi bio 4 ali ovaj put isci! Cijelo vrijeme smo kod dr.Radoncica!

----------


## Misko

Matt želimo vam puuuno sreće!!! Budite hrabri i pozitivni!!!

----------


## nina70

M@tt, sretnoooo  :fige: 

1977 također ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

> Hvala Mare,
> Ne bi ga bilo da mi nisi pomogla na koje pretrage da odem za trombofiliju!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Nadam se još jednom....ako ne bude sada onda jednoga dana...


sretno za drugo (predivno je imati dvoje)
matt, sretnooooooooo

----------


## M@tt

Hvala vam svima na lijepim željama.  :Smile:  Sad če dani ići sve sporije i sporije...

----------


## Zima77

Držim fige i samo polako bez nervoze i nemojte pratiti simptome ja sam se ovaj put skroz iskljucila ,,,,,sretno

----------


## Misko

Pitala bi vas nesto! Do sada smo prošli 3 ivf, u prvom sam prokrvarila 9 dan, u drugom 8 dan, a u 3. ivf 7 dan!!! Dr se uvijek iznenadi i u šoku da to je nemoguće i prerano! Imate li vi takva iskustva, sa krvarenjen skoro pa odmah nakon ET?

----------


## jejja

Imam molbicu, ako netko ima email dr Radoncica ili neki kontakt di bi mogla dobit samo neke osnovne info.od njega... moze na pp.. hvala

----------


## sushi

> ima li kakvih novosti iz pol. Škvorc? jesu počeli raditi? Ima li koja cura u postupku, mora biti - ipak je to 200 postupaka na teret HZZO-a do kraja godine


da stvarno, od 200 postupaka ni traga ni glasa... zar od 400 ljudi nitko nije na forumu?

----------


## 1977

M@tt, da li se draga pika Fragminom od petka?

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt, da li se draga pika Fragminom od petka?


Ne, zašto to pitaš? Nije joj dala ništa doktorica....Rekla je tek nakon bete jer nam pokazala studiju gdje su znanstvenici dokazali da heparin ne pomaže implantaciji te je rekla da je to nepotrebno ali s obzirom na njezinu trombofiliju če joj ga prepisati ali velim, tek nakon pozitivne bete.

----------


## jejja

Dobila mail, hvala  :Heart:

----------


## 1977

M@tt, samo pitam, ja se uvijek pikam od transfera, naravno da me zanimaju mišljenja i metode drugih liječnika pošto stalno idem istome. Ima i slučajeva da su žene bile samo na aspirinu, folnoj i omegi s trombofilijom pa sve ok prošlo, ne brini se... Ja sporim malo zbog sebe, teško je to pikanje svaki dan znate...radije bi i ja tableticu  :Wink:

----------


## biribirino

Ja neznam dali cu sa ovim prekršiti pravila foruma ali ako se moze pricati sve lijepo o pojedinim klinikama i doktorima onda nebi trebalo biti zabranjeno i ruzno.
I upravo takvo jedno ruzno i neprofesionalno iskustvo sam ja dozivjela sa poliklinikom  Beta i Dr. Radoncic
Uglavnom za nas treci postupak se odlucujemo da idemo u Hrvatsku, predhodna dva su bila LJubljana i Prag.
Dosta sam svrljala po forumima i pala je odluka za dr. Rad. Obavili smo konsultacije u Viliju, doktor pristupacan, uvjek dostupan, nije arogantan, malo voli tracati druge klinike al briga me za to , ko i svima bitan nam je nas krajnji cilj.
Doktor pogledao nalaze, odredio terapiju, ja mu rekla da ja imam hepatitis c pa cu samo donjeti markere na B i hiv da nevadim bezveze c, kad znam da ga imam, on rekao sve ok samo za mene ako bude sta za zamrznuti mora biti u karanteni i tako pitao me kako sam to dobila, ja mu rekla radim u bolnici na odsjeku za kirurgiju kao med. sestra i imam papire o profesionalnom oboljenju itd..... ispricali se mi uglavnom
Pocele folikulometrije i tad sam saznala od sestre da vili vise neradi punkcije ni embriotransfere vec im tu uslugu pruza poliklinika Beta.
I kad dodem na folikulometriju nekao sam osjecala da se sa doktorom dogada nesto cudno, pita me tri puta kako da mi radi punkciju lokalna ili opca anestezija, a jedan od uslova je bio da hocu pod opcomn nikad vise na zivo nebi radila, uglavnom rekao je bit ce u opcoj ali kao da ni on nije znao kako ce bit. Jednostavno mi je neka moja intuicija govorila da se nesto cudno dogada al idemo dalje. Vadila estradiol, poslala mu rezultate,   i da ce mi javiti porukom kad da dodem na punkciju.
Mi se vracamo iz zagreba, kad stizu njegove poruke, sve nesto nepovezano, da ide u Betu da iskrsnuo neki problem, da mi jos nemoze reci kad da dam stopericu, a meni estradiol 1000. Mi mu opet posaljemo poruku i on napise odbija me direktorica i biolog, boje se i da nemoze vjerovati sta se dogada
I onda ga je nazvao moj muz i pitao ga sta se dogada i da u poliklinici Beta nece da me uzmu zbog hepatitisa c iako im je on vec rekao prije za mene i tako on kaze da im navodno to nije bio problem i sad nece, da ce on pokusati srediti nesto drugo al da nije siguran.......
A mi jadni ostali na cjedilu, stimulirali me i onda ostavili, a svi mi moramo kad idemo u postupak sve pazljivo isplanirati, uskladiti godisnje, odvojiti novac, 1000 eura vec potrosili na terapiju i putovanja u tih 7 dana, a na iduci postupak planirali malo duzu pauzu napraviti jer sam imala malo vecu dozu puregona, al briga njih za to......
Uglavnom malo smo se sabrali od tog soka i razmislili sta sad mozemo uraditi da spasimo situaciju i nazvali Prag i naravno bez ikakvih problema dr. Lazarovska nam je izasla u susret i za dva dana smo otputovali za prag
Dr. Radoncic je jos kao nesto pokusavao da nam organizira sa nekim ebriologom bivsim, pa smo rekli da netreba snasli smo se sami, ko zna na sta bi to na kraju licilo i gdje bi mi se obavila ta punkcija u nekoj rupetini neuslovnoj, ono cisto da se samo obavi ostalo nista nije vazno.....
I bas sam pricala sa dr. L o tome, jer mi nije jasno zasto se boje hepatitisa c kad se svi embriji od jedne pacijentice cuvaju u odvojenom mediju i u njega se nestavljaju embriji od drugog para, tako da nemogu prenijeti na drugu zenu, inace hep c se prenosi iskljucivo samo krvlju, ja ga necu prenijeti na svoje dijete jer nam je krvotok odvojen, Radoncic bi radio punkciju, znaci ni embriolog nije ugrozen.
poslije je moj muz pricao sa tom direktoricom bete, pa je rekla da njima radoncic uopce nije rekao za mene prije vec pred samu punkciju i znate nase sestre se cijepe protiv hepatitisa c, haaaahaha, a za to upoce nepostoji cjepivo, samo za b postoji, al nema ona blage veze ni sta je to 
Uh raspisala sam se , al jednostavno sam imala potrebu podjeliti to sa vama svima i na kakvo neodgovorno ponasanje mozete naletiti
Ja isto jesam za to da se svi trebamo paziti od zaraznih bolesti i nisam egoista i uvjek svakoj sestri kazem za to i kod zubara i kad mi krv vade, da vode racuna, nakraju krajeva i ja sam to dobila od pacijenta.

----------


## Bluebella

Draga biribino, jako mi je žao zbog tvog lošeg iskustva prvenstveno sa dr. Radončićem iz razloga što sam njegova pacijentica i duboko sam uvijerena da nije njegov propust bio u tome da nije na vrijeme obavijestio lab o dolasku pacijentice sa hepatitsom C. Nakon cijele te farse direktorici je (pretpostavljam) najlakše bilo uvjeriti vas u suprotno i oprati sve sa sebe tj. klinike, samim time što je spomenula cijepljenje protiv hepatitsa C mislim da bi ti trebalo dovoljno govoriti. 
koliko se razumijem, ako je itko u tom cijelom procesu u riziku to je onda onaj tko radi punkciju (dr. Radončić), vjerujem da je imao nekih dvojbi oko toga da vas nebi ni primao u postupak jer on jednostavno nije doktor koji će nekog namjerno ostaviti na cjedilu.


u svakom slučaju, nadam se da će ishod svega biti pozitivan.
sretno i javi nam rezultat  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

jako mi je zao zbog ovakvog iskustva, ali... svaka cast na hrabrosti sto si ovo podijelila s nama.
kao i bluebella uvjerena sam da je glavnu ulogu u ovoj nesreci odigrala direktorica klinike.

----------


## Ginger

biribirno, stvarno mi je zao sto ti se dogodilo tako nesto  :Sad: 

potpisujem bas sve sto je Bluebella napisala
i ja sam pacijentica dr.R, visegodisnja, i to zbog njegovog odnosa prema pacijentima i profesionalnosti
i vjerujem da ne bi pocinjao nesto sto ne misli zavrsiti
a s obzirom da je on taj koji bi radio punkciju...opravdanje direktorice necu ni komentirati....

jos jednom, zao mi je sto ti se to dogodilo

----------


## Bluebella

jedna mi stvar nije nikako jasna. zašto se direktorica morala obavijestiti unaprijed za punkciju pacijentice sa hepatitsom C?
šta nebi bilo dovoljno da si zadnja na punkciji i onda nema opasnosti za druge pacijente. sala za punkcije se ionako nakon zadnjeg pacijenta dezinficira.

svakako mislim da nije u redu od klinike što te tako ostavila da se snalaziš (iako pišeš da je dr. Radončić neku soluciju i našao, al tebi to nije bilo prihvatljivo, što naravno razumijem jer si izgubila povjerenje u sve). Mišljenja sam da su se morali nekako pobrinuti za tebe ili ti nadoknaditi razliku u novcu za put, smještaj i postupak u Pragu.

----------


## tetadoktor

draga biribirno,


vjerojatno i sama znas da kao pacijentica koja ima hepatitis moras biti odradjena kao posljednja odredjenog dana i da nakon tebe svi instrumenti moraju biti posebno sterilizirani. poznavajuci dr Radoncica, on te sigurno nije htio ostaviti na cjedilu, sva njegova dosadasnja djela govore o njemu kao velikom covjeku prije svega, a nakon toga i doktoru.

od drzavnih klinika samo Petrova odradjuje pacijente sa hepatitisom i imaju posebne dane kada se odradjuju punkcije i transferi za takve parove. cinjenica je da se malo doktora usudi raditi sa takvim pacijentima, i dr Radoncic je sigurno jedna od rijetkih osoba koja bi bilo sto prepustila slucaju. cijeli ovaj slucaj jednostavno ne lici na njega.

 o opravdanju direktorice Bete ne bih.

zao mi je da ti se to dogodilo i nadam se da ce ti ishod svega biti pozitivan i da ces ovu epizodu brzo zaboraviti.

sretno u svakom slucaju

----------


## ljubilica

Bas mi je zao zbog tvog negativnog iskustva. Sreca pa ste se snasli i zaputili u Prag. Nadam se da ce sve sretno zavrsiti.
Inace, ja sam imala transfer krajem srpnja u Petrovoj i sestre su mi rekle da zene s hepatitisom imaju postupke u kolovozu. Ispada da imaju pravo jednom godisnje sto je po meni mozda bezveze. Al, to nije tema
Biribirino- sretno!!!

----------


## sushi

biribirno, jako mi je zao zbog toga sto ti se dogodilo i shvacam zasto si imala potrebu to napisati javno...

takodjer mi je zao sto je ljutnja (na koju itekako imas pravo) usmjerena na dr Radoncica, dok se vec i kroz tvoj post iscitava da se radi o lijecniku koji je u suludoj i bezizlaznoj situaciji pokusavao pronaci izlaz za tebe i dao sve od sebe da rijesi nastali problem. s obzirom da sam i sama njegova pacijentica, sve sto je ovdje napisano o njegovoj profesionalnosti i pristupu pacijentu mogu samo debelo potpisati. 

zelim ti puno srece dalje

----------


## biribirino

Nema posebne sterilizacije, svi se istrumenti isto tretiraju.
Ja bi dosla na punkciju i u 2h ujutro da su me primili, neradi se ovdje o mom znanju hocu li biti zadnja ili koja vec nego o tome da me nisu nikako primili, ostavili su me na cjedilu

----------


## s_iva

Žao mi je zbog tvog iskustva, i nadam se da će ovaj postupak, nakon svega, rezultirati pozitivnom betom.
Jesi pokušala od tete direktorice tražiti povrat novca, barem za stimulaciju? 
Ja bih odglumila da mi je stimulacija propala, tj.da nisam našla alternativno rješenje u Pragu. Ako dobro kužim, ona ti nije ponudila neko drugo rješenje već dr R.

----------


## ina33

> poznavajuci dr Radoncica, on te sigurno nije htio ostaviti na cjedilu, sva njegova dosadasnja djela govore o njemu kao velikom covjeku prije svega, a nakon toga i doktoru.


Potpis na ovo, iz dugogodišnjeg iskustva s čovjekom. 

Draga biribirino, ti si prošla sito i rešeto sustava - s jedne strane kao pružatelj usluge (med. sestra), di te negativno zakačilo isto (pretpostavljam, ali ne znam, da bi med. osoblje, ako se štreberski i po nekim smjernicama pridržava uputa, a nema... onog što zovem "partizanštinom" - štedi ovo, budžetiraj ono itd.) trebalo biti zaštićeno od hepatitisa nekim mjerama prevencije (ja sam med. laik pa nemam pojma, ali to bih očekivala), a s druge strane kao primatelj (pacijent) di su te ostavili visit. 

Sasvim razumijem tvoju reakciju "fala, rađe onda ne" - jer to bi bila i moja, najvjerojatnije.

Na žalost, kako god čovjek bio super, kao dio sustava - dio si sustava, ne možeš biti soler, i sve dobro (inovacija, dostupnost) i loše (manjak pravila koja... zapravo... i uzgajaju inovativnost jer stalno neki short cutovi, snalaženja itd. - a ja štrebsi.... meni draže kruto i dosadno, nego inventivno) odražava se i na tebi (ovakvi slučajevi). Možeš bit neovisan samo ako izgradiš ogromnu kliniku kao tipa Svjetlost - di imaš svoj pogon i međunarodne pacijente, priliv love koji ti omogućuje potpunu samostalnost, i ne tiče te se puno "svijet oko tebe".

Hoću ti reći da niti najveći entuzijast, precizna osoba, nije ful neovisna od onoga što je okružuje u konkretnom zdravstvu jer u IVF-u i medicini nisi sam, trebaš kolege i suradnju. 

Sretno dalje!

----------


## ljubilica

Pošto je stara tema zaključana, a ne vidim da je netko otvorio novu - otvaram temu

Dakle, ima li netko iskustava s postupcima kod Škvorca?
Zvala sam ih, konzultacije su 300kn, ostalo ide na up. Tko želi napraviti spermiogram, isto je 300 kn al u postupku se ne plaća.
Nalaze hormona primaju iz vana, znači ne moraju se kod njih vaditi.

Pišite ak imate mišljenja ili iskustva

----------


## žužy

Poznanica ide za koji dan na razgovor kod njih,pa javim novosti kak je prošlo.

----------


## Kikica1

Mislim da je tema zakljucana zato sto su sve privatne klinike prebacene ovdje

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58128-P...tnim-klinikama

----------


## ljubilica

Aha, nek nas onda prebace

----------


## ljubilica

Dakle, ima li netko iskustava s postupcima kod Škvorca?
 Zvala sam ih, konzultacije su 300kn, ostalo ide na up. Tko želi napraviti spermiogram, isto je 300 kn al u postupku se ne plaća.
 Nalaze hormona primaju iz vana, znači ne moraju se kod njih vaditi.

 Pišite ak imate mišljenja ili iskustva

----------


## bubekica

*ljubilica* ako imaju jos mjesta, ja bih to svakako iskoristila na tvom mjestu.

----------


## biribirino

U svakom slucaju hvala na razumjevanju ako sam ga uopce i imala, cast izuzecima

----------


## ljubilica

I pokušaj se izboriti za do tad potrošen novac i vrijeme!! Sretno!

----------


## ljubilica

Imaju mjesta, to me i muči! Zašto nitko ne želi tamo? Možda nisam u pravu, al na forumu nas ima malo more i nitko ne piše

----------


## biribirino

svi mi pisemo pozitivna i negativna iskustva sa nekim doktoro, ja sam svoju dusu otvorila i napisala ono sto sam prozivjela.
Sigurno kad me neko pita za R. i polikliniku Beta necu pricati nista lijepo jer nista lijepo mi se nije ni desilo

----------


## Vrci

Možda nisu dosta ljudi upoznati s njima. Ne znaju koji je to doktor, ipak je to i u Samoboru. Jedino što su poznati biolozi, ali ima već i mlađih koji su na jako dobrom glasu.
Plus što i inače nema cura koja su baš tamo na postupcima, nema nekih uspjeha...možda je to sve spojeno razlog neke skeptičnosti

Mislim, meni što se tiče osoblja tamo, svi su super. Nisam bila na mpo, ali ginekologa hvali jako puno žena. Sestre super, uvjeti super. Žao bi mi bilo da cure ne iskoriste, kad je već na hzzo teret

----------


## biribirino

Za novac koji mi trebaju vratiti i platiti razliku troskova koje sam imala u Pragu, niko mi se nejavlja, mada nam je bilo obecano da ce nam isplatiti troskove, ali poduzimat cemo jos sigurno nesto po pitanju toga samo dok se oni dogovore ko je kriv

----------


## Konfuzija

Dobro je da si napisala svoje iskustvo i hvala ti na tome. Blago je reći da su se u Betaplusu neprofesionalno ponijeli, a ti definitivno zaslužuješ odštetu za to, pa makar morala pokrenuti i tužbu. Bilo bi dobro da ne ostane samo na ovome na forumu, iako je i ovo već ogromna negativna reklama za njih... Neka razmisle malo o svome ponašanju.

----------


## bubekica

javljaj nam razvoj situacije. drzim fige!

----------


## ljubilica

Dogovorili smo konzultacije. Bumo vidli  :Wink:

----------


## biribirino

A dr. Radoncica vise zanima da traca druge doktore nego tvoji hormoni i prijasnji protokol, jako sujetan covjek. Res je za njega divljak, mislim Res jeste specifican na svoj nacin ali se nebavi rekla kazala i neprihvaca se neceg sto nemoze zavrsiti pa ko god drugi da je kriv. Sa jednom Dr. Lazarovskom se isto nemoze porediti, kao uzima pare, jeste uzima, to joj je posao al makar imaju vrhunsku uslugu i na sve misle

----------


## biribirino

A Radoncic kao besplatno radi hahaha

----------


## Konfuzija

Bribirino, shvaćam tvoju ogorčenost, ali mislim da si malo pretjerala sada. Dr. Radončić je očito odradio svoj dio posla, a zeznuli su te u Betaplusu. Ja ne bih na ovakav način iznosila sadržaj razgovora s liječnikom, isto kao što očekujem da ni on ne priča o tome drugima.

----------


## Bluebella

> A dr. Radoncica vise zanima da traca druge doktore nego tvoji hormoni i prijasnji protokol, jako sujetan covjek.


sad već siješ žuć i tračaš, a to nije lijepo. i ovo što si napisala da trača druge doktore jednostavno nije istina.




> Res je za njega divljak, mislim Res jeste specifican na svoj nacin ali se nebavi rekla kazala i neprihvaca se neceg sto nemoze zavrsiti pa ko god drugi da je kriv


Reš je mene uzeo u postupak i odredio mi stimulaciju bez i jednog izvađenog hormona. došla sam na konzulatacije da vidim šta sve treba a izašla van sa ljekovima za stimulaciju, toliko o tome (da ne kažem da sam od 12 j.s. imala samo dva embrija) no to nije tema!


kao što je ina33 napisala, u tvom slučaju krivica pada na kliniku i traži svoja prava.

----------


## biribirino

> Žao mi je zbog tvog iskustva, i nadam se da će ovaj postupak, nakon svega, rezultirati pozitivnom betom.
> Jesi pokušala od tete direktorice tražiti povrat novca, barem za stimulaciju? 
> Ja bih odglumila da mi je stimulacija propala, tj.da nisam našla alternativno rješenje u Pragu. Ako dobro kužim, ona ti nije ponudila neko drugo rješenje već dr R.



Da radoncic mi jeste pokusao pomoci da nade nekog drugog i rekao je da ce pricati sa svojim bivsim ebriologom ali da nista neobecava, ali meni je to bilo neprihvatljivo u tom trenutku jer trebalo je nesto brzi i sigurno organizirati da mi nebi doslo do spontane ovulacije, uglavnom uzasan stres smo prozivjeli. A iz poliklinike beta su nam rekli da ce platiti dio troskova i da ce nam se javiti radoncic ali niko se nije javio do sad, pa sad cemo mi opet njih zvati. Nama na zalost postupak u Pragu opet nije uspio pa smo bili malo okupirani oko toga ali sad cemo opet zvati Betu i da na neki pristojan nacin rijesimo ovu situaciju u protivnom cemo biti prinudeni ici na uskok pa mozda im je to draze

----------


## ina33

Biribirino, želim ti da uspiješ čim prije i da ti IVF poglavlje ostane samo ružno-lijepo sjećanje.

Ono što ti želim poručiti (a tebe vjerojatno u ovom trenu ne zanima, i sigurno si u pravu), je da kao IVF pacijent... a moraš bit svjesna svog okruženja, kao što i kod bilo koje stvari moraš bit svjesna da živiš u Hrvatskoj, sa svim svojim plusevima i minusevima, i tvojom odlukom što tu mijenjati i što prihvatiti (koja je odluka svakog od nas, svaki dan).

Za vrhunsku i soft medicinu, kao što je IVF, potreban je stabilan kontekst i novac. Stabilan kontekst nisu Grozd, U ime obitelji itd., koji izričito napadaju IVF kao takav. Stabilan kontekst nije manjak novca s kojim se tu kuburi.

Sve to u Češkoj imaju - nije crkva toliko jaka pa ne vode stalno (svakih par mjeseci) svejtonazorne bitke što je brak i kad počinje život.

Svi smo mi slobodni... mijenjati postojeće, na njega pristajati ili ići i platiti vani. I onda imaš vani di nema šanse da bi uoipće prozborila s dr-om koji tii vodi IVF (Maribor), a čekala bi na postupak godinu dana. Prag su drugi uvjeti, ali možda najbolja alternativa, najboljil miks između dobre cijene, dostupnih doktora i normalnog, neratnog okruženja.

Znam da tebe ne zanima kontekst, nego to što ti se sad dogodilo... ali to se događa svaki dan, nekome od nas, a i državi (od Lexa Perković pa danas jedno, sutra drugo, od slavljenja pilota koji su prizemljili zrakoplov - a to bi im trebao bit posao, i mi bi trebali bit koncentrirani na avione, a ni detalje di se rodio koji pilot i kome je zahvalio) itd., ukidanje studija, promjene zakona od danas do sutra).

Ovo što se tebi dogodilo dijete je toga. A bojim se i tvoje zaraživanje.

Želim ti svu sreću, mislim da te skroz razumijem, ali ne možeš kirurški odrezat jedan proizvod (IVF) od onoga di je nastao. Toga... bojim se, nema.

----------


## ina33

A odmah i da ti kažem i svoje iskustvo s MB-om (s kojima sam kao klinikom zadovoljna) - štrajk liječnika pa još dulje trajanje antibebi pripreme, sa svim rizicima kjoe to nosi (konkretno, u svom 10-godišnjem IVF-koketiranje stažu, najgora posljedica IVF-a koju sam vidjela je nastala upravo zbog antibebi kao pripreme za postupak u Mariboru - obostrana plućna embolija). 

U nekom normalno svijetu koji se pridržava pravila, možda bi bilo bitnije tražit i dobit odštetu za zarazu hepatitisom (pretpostavljam da te to frka jer taj (državni) sustav poznaješ i frka te za posao i znaš da nemaš šanse), a više utječe na tvoj život, dugoročno, od ovoga sada, čini mi se. A državno i privatno zdravstvo jedne države su bliski... nije jedno ful neovisno, dijele resurse, nešto se započne privatno  pa finishira državno i vice versa.

Što god napravila (jer sve što napraviš ili ne napraviš jest neka odluka ) - ja ti pokušavam pomoći kontekstualizirati cijelu stvar.

Sretno za drugi put i da se ovo raspetlja na način da vas ne ostavi ogorčene!

----------


## biribirino

> sad već siješ žuć i tračaš, a to nije lijepo. i ovo što si napisala da trača druge doktore jednostavno nije istina.
> 
> 
> 
> Reš je mene uzeo u postupak i odredio mi stimulaciju bez i jednog izvađenog hormona. došla sam na konzulatacije da vidim šta sve treba a izašla van sa ljekovima za stimulaciju, toliko o tome (da ne kažem da sam od 12 j.s. imala samo dva embrija) no to nije tema!
> 
> 
> kao što je ina33 napisala, u tvom slučaju krivica pada na kliniku i traži svoja prava.



Ne sijem ja nikakvu zuc, samo pricam istiniu a istina je da je dobacio negativne komentare na doktore iz mojih prijasnjih postupaka ali meni je to na jedno uslo a na drugo izaslo tada i bio mi je bitan samo krajnji cilj. Vi nerazumjete ocito o cemu pricam beta kaze da im nije rekao za moju situaciju a on kaze da jeste.
Nije bitno koga ja vise smatram krivim nego neznam kome da vjerujem

----------


## ina33

Omjer državnih doktora koji kritiziraju druge (meni rubrika "a ko van je to piturava", najiskrenije) i omjer privartnih koji kritiziraju jedni druge je otprilike isti, po mom iskustvu. A i pacijenti kritiziraju jedni druge, ispipavaju, sve je to vrsta nekog socijalnog inženjeringa i dojmova. Kao i ovaj forum, uostalom.

----------


## Charlie

Biribirino zao mi je sto vam se to desilo i nadam se da cete brzo do svoje srece, unatoc svemu!
Ja ne poznam dr. Radoncica ni Polikliniku Beta, ali za to sto se dogodilo po meni su krivi oboje, jer bi se slucaj kao tvoj trebao voditi transparentno i od pocetka fer prema tebi. Mislim, ako cure ovdje na forumu znaju da pacijentice s hepatitisom C prima samo Petrova od drzavnih, i to ponekad, to mora znati i dr. - vec po tome se moze zakljuciti da nije jednostavno uzeti takvu pacijenticu i trebalo se unutar Poliklinike sve to bolje iskomunicirati i izdogovarati, otvorenih karata. Da su te odbili odmah sigurno vam ne bi bilo svejedno, ali ovako je ispalo najgore moguce. Nadam se da ces dobiti naknadu troskova, to bi bilo posteno s njihove strane.

----------


## ina33

> Nije bitno koga ja vise smatram krivim nego neznam kome da vjerujem


Vjerovati samo sebi uz organizaciju sto buffera i pacijentsko promišljanje what-if scenarija, pogotovo u IVF priči. Probajte dobit neku naknadu, a za ubuduće se prosmisli što ćeš i gdje - jer koju god kliniku pikaš sve su kompromisi (ili novaca, ili vremena, ili obje stvari). Bullet-proof mjesta za liječenje u IVF-u - nema. I za sve ćeš trebati suranju više njih, suradnju čak i ako ćeš u Prag - nekog tu i nekog vani (folikulometrija se obavlja u RH, osim ako nemaš neograničena sredstava i ne radiš, pa možeš boraviti svako malo mjesec dana u Pragu).

Držim ti palčeve za sve!

----------


## Bluebella

> Ne sijem ja nikakvu zuc, samo pricam istiniu a istina je da je dobacio negativne komentare na doktore iz mojih prijasnjih postupaka ali meni je to na jedno uslo a na drugo izaslo tada i bio mi je bitan samo krajnji cilj. Vi nerazumjete ocito o cemu pricam beta kaze da im nije rekao za moju situaciju a on kaze da jeste.
> Nije bitno koga ja vise smatram krivim nego neznam kome da vjerujem


istina, nije više bitno tko je kriv... 
al meni i dalje nije jasno (ovo nije upućeno tebi) zašto te klinika nije primila. ako je dr. R prihvatio rizik da ti radi aspiraciju nije mi jasno zašto te direktorica odbila. pa nema nikakve opasnosti za druge pacijente. nebitno kad je saznala za tvoj slučaj, po meni ovo je izrazito njena krivica, ona kao glavna i odgovorna osoba je trebala naći neko riješenje za tebe. ne čekaj da te netko nazove, traži razliku troškova.

----------


## ina33

IVF je čak i u RH politička priča (početak života itd.) - tako da s kim god komuniciraš (državno-privatno), na žalost, moraš dijeliti sve sa dva i provjeravati u smislu što tko smije reći itd. 

Što bi bilo, npr., da si sad negdje državno i krene štrajk. Odšeta? Naknada? Ne znam baš... vjeorjatno reproduktivci ne štrajkaju, nemam pojma, ispala iz priče.

Tako da, s obzirom na relativno velike uloge (tvoje novce, to da se "rokaš" hormonima, godišnji itd.) - po meni uvijek moraš i ti imat neki stand by scnearij u glavi.

Ono "opusti se"... a to je više ko neka krilatica, barem meni oduvijek bilo.

----------


## žužy

*biribirino*,prvo i najbitnije,jako mi je žao zbog svega što si prošla!
Po tvom iskustvu s dr. Radončićem i svemu što si napisala,da se shvatiti da se doktor ponio neprofesionalno i neodgovorno.Da je poliklinici Beta najavio tvoju punkciju pet do dvanaest,i ja sam tako shvatila,možda je došlo do nekog nesporazuma,konflikta između njega i odgovorne u Beti,neznam...ali nije u redu da te zavlačio,to stoji.I samo okolišanje u vezi uvjeta pod kojim se trebala obaviti aspiracija?Tu nekaj ne štima.
Opet.Da su u Beti odbili napraviti ti aspiraciju zbog hepatitisa mi je katastrofa,kao da se radi o nekoj dječjoj igri...vjerujem da nisi ni prva ni zadnja s hepatitisom u postupku i to nebi trebao biti problem.Zato zbilja ne shvačam o čemu se tu radilo.
Sve kaj si napisala nejde u prilog dr. Radončiću i to me iskreno jako čudi,evo i ovdje se javljaju samo cure s pozitivnim iskustima s tim doktorom.Mene je isto oduševio,mada ga nisam nikad vidla,razmjenili smo nekoliko maila.I samo time mi je puno pomogao.
Mislim da bi prvenstveno trebali ti i suprug popričati s njim,da razjasnite sve sporno oko ovoga što vam se desilo.Negdje je zaštekalo i to treba razjasniti.

Ne slažem se s Bluebellom da je ovo izrazito krivica direktorice Bete,jer ti si došla ka dr. Radončiću,s njim si dogovarala stimulaciju,punkciju,cijeli postupak.A pošto su Vili i Beta očito povezani i surađuju,doktor je zaslužan/zadužen voditi te i dalje do transfera.Bilo to u Viliju ili Beti.Ili?

----------


## biribirino

> Bribirino, shvaćam tvoju ogorčenost, ali mislim da si malo pretjerala sada. Dr. Radončić je očito odradio svoj dio posla, a zeznuli su te u Betaplusu. Ja ne bih na ovakav način iznosila sadržaj razgovora s liječnikom, isto kao što očekujem da ni on ne priča o tome drugima.



Nevjerujem ja da on nije bas upucen kakve uslove ima beta  i da neprima nikako hep c, ali je to vjerovatno zaboravio ili je mozda pokusao vec pred samu punkciju da me prosverca da njih dovede pred svrsen cin, mislim sad samo nagadam al samo on zna pravu istinu. Uglavnom oni kazu on je kriv, on kaze da to nije upuceno na njegovu adresu i eto tako. Uglavnom da mi je rekao upcetku kako stvari stoje sigurno nebi ni pocela sa stimulacijom. Ja neznam ali mislim da je on to njima zaboravio reci ali je tad vec bilo prekasno i onda su ga odbili i rekli da me nemogu primiti. Krivica im je zajednicka

----------


## valiana

Evo sam da pohvalim polikliniku Škvorc bila sam tam na pregledu preko croatie zdravstvenog.Super sam bila zadovoljna doktor je super preko sat vremena je razgovarao s mužem i s menom o svim mogučnostima.Klinika i osoblje mi je ostavilo dobar dojam i da mogu svoj postupak radit u HRVATSKOJ radila bih ga kod njih!

----------


## biribirino

> *biribirino*,prvo i najbitnije,jako mi je žao zbog svega što si prošla!
> Po tvom iskustvu s dr. Radončićem i svemu što si napisala,da se shvatiti da se doktor ponio neprofesionalno i neodgovorno.Da je poliklinici Beta najavio tvoju punkciju pet do dvanaest,i ja sam tako shvatila,možda je došlo do nekog nesporazuma,konflikta između njega i odgovorne u Beti,neznam...ali nije u redu da te zavlačio,to stoji.I samo okolišanje u vezi uvjeta pod kojim se trebala obaviti aspiracija?Tu nekaj ne štima.
> Opet.Da su u Beti odbili napraviti ti aspiraciju zbog hepatitisa mi je katastrofa,kao da se radi o nekoj dječjoj igri...vjerujem da nisi ni prva ni zadnja s hepatitisom u postupku i to nebi trebao biti problem.Zato zbilja ne shvačam o čemu se tu radilo.
> Sve kaj si napisala nejde u prilog dr. Radončiću i to me iskreno jako čudi,evo i ovdje se javljaju samo cure s pozitivnim iskustima s tim doktorom.Mene je isto oduševio,mada ga nisam nikad vidla,razmjenili smo nekoliko maila.I samo time mi je puno pomogao.
> Mislim da bi prvenstveno trebali ti i suprug popričati s njim,da razjasnite sve sporno oko ovoga što vam se desilo.Negdje je zaštekalo i to treba razjasniti.
> 
> Ne slažem se s Bluebellom da je ovo izrazito krivica direktorice Bete,jer ti si došla ka dr. Radončiću,s njim si dogovarala stimulaciju,punkciju,cijeli postupak.A pošto su Vili i Beta očito povezani i surađuju,doktor je zaslužan/zadužen voditi te i dalje do transfera.Bilo to u Viliju ili Beti.Ili?



Ma ja cak nisam ni znala da ce punkciju i transfer raditi u beti, nego mi je to sestra rekla slucajno kad smo nesto pricale o anesteziji
Meni nije  u interesu da ga ocrnim, mada je tako ispalo, ja samo pricam istinu i iza svake svoje rijeci stojim da je istina. Doktor jeste super inace, ali je samnom pogrijesio i to sam iznjela u javnost izrevoltirana zato sto nam se vise nikad nije javio poslije ovoga a rekli su nam u beti da ce se javiti

----------


## frka

moguće je da je u Viliju normalno radio s pacijenticama koje imaju hepC i mislio da u Beti vrijede ista pravila... mada, to su ozbiljne stvari koje definitivno moraju biti unaprijed dogovorene.

u svakom slučaju, ganjaj lovu natrag - ono što je sigurno je da moraš biti obeštećena.

----------


## Bluebella

Sram te bilo ovako blatiti doktora bez da ste sjeli s njim nakon svega i pokusali naci zajedničko riješenje vaseg problema, vidjeti gdje je zapelo i traziti naknadu.
Napustam ovu raspravu, iznjela si svoje iskustvo,  pravdu moras traziti od klinike i doktora.
Ovo sve se pretvorilo u nesto jako ružno, ipak se radi o nečijem ugledu i karijeri.

----------


## Konfuzija

A gle, nekakva greška u komunikaciji je vjerojatno bila i to oni trebaju ispitati i ustanoviti čija je odgovornost. Iz tvoje perspektive, bitno je da dobiješ kompenzaciju i ispriku. I naučiš lekciju, naravno.
I zbog toga ja ne bih javno blatila nekoga tko možda uopće nije kriv. Što je tko rekao o komu stvarno je nebitno i na granici dobrog ukusa.

----------


## ina33

> Ovo sve se pretvorilo u nesto jako ružno, ipak se radi o nečijem ugledu i karijeri.


Ulozi su veliki s obje strane (nečiji danima GO-a ili bolovanja, novci itd.) pa se komunicirati mora. Najbolje to uvijek riješiti u 4 oka, ali, to be fair, sjećam i da su brojne cure prozivale raznorazne doktore, pa... nemojmo bit selektivni.

Da je IVF ful transparentan, i nema te cijele političke pozadine i besparice koja ga ne čini best-in-class u odnosu na zemlje tipa Češka i Slovenija, manje bi potrebe i za forumima bilo, jer tu svi dolazimo pročekirati stvari prije odlaska dr.-u.

Forumi, Face itd. su novi načini komuikacije, razmjene iskustva itd. i kad boli, i kad je super, i kad se pišu upitne stvari (liječenje ne znam čime, ima cijeli pdf o tome, mišljenja ova-ona, dojmovi ovi-oni) i kad se piše kvazi-relevantno (jer ništa na netu nije relevatntno usmislu fakata, osim kad piše čovjek koji znanjem stoji iza toga u smislu dr.sc. itd.... i to treba tako prihvatiti dok god se net ne cenzurira.

----------


## mare41

odgovornost je uvijek na šefu/voditelju/ravnatelju/direktoru jer je njegova zadnja, osobno mi je nesimpatično odbijanje rada s osobom zaaraženom s hepatitisom C jer se u bolnicama normalno radi s materijalima takvih pacijenata (ne mislim na mpo), samo se naglasi da je hep c da bude pojačan oprez, zamisli da se u bolnicama odbija rad, tako da je ovo potpuno neprofesionalno, pogotovo kad se ne zna kakvo ciijepljenje se provodi među zdravstvenim djelatnicima, ovdje mi se čini da je dr Radončić, koji je i moj doktor te znam da je izuzetno požrtvovan, najmanje kriv
želim ti visoku betu!

----------


## ina33

Čekaj, a zašto onda s hepom C MPO radi samo Petrova od državnih? Ili je to neka patka? Mislim, ako je to točno, što onda šteka s labovima/hodogramima svih drugih?

----------


## bubekica

Mozda su doktoru pravnici poliklinike zabranili da ti se osobno obraca...
Sto se hep c tice, sigurno postoji posebna procedura, koji ocito provodi samo petrova.

----------


## jo1974

ja sam trebala danas na konzultacije nažalost morala sam ih otkazati muž otišo na teren nema ga do božića,a možda budu imali besplatne postupke i iza nove godine u svakom slućaju javljajte novosti.

----------


## ina33

> Sto se hep c tice, sigurno postoji posebna procedura, koji ocito provodi samo petrova.


Ako je to točno, onda je na ovom primjeru vidljivo kako stvari nisu tako jednostavne kao što na prvi pogled izgledaju... i da je di god takneš, potreban "puzzle-work" da bi shvatio-tko što-zašto... Na žalost, jer to baš sve skupa ni za jednu uključenu stranu (i pacijente i liječnike) nije "loads of fun".

----------


## mare41

vjerojatno ima i drugih koji su išli u postupke u hr, zvoni mi u glavi da se moglo normalno radit, al bez zamrzavanja (sad već nagađamo)

----------


## ljube

> poslije je moj muz pricao sa tom direktoricom bete, pa je rekla da njima radoncic uopce nije rekao za mene prije vec pred samu punkciju i znate nase sestre se cijepe protiv hepatitisa c, haaaahaha, a za to upoce nepostoji cjepivo, samo za b postoji, al nema ona blage veze ni sta je to


Koji je bio argument polikl. Betaplus, zašto ne rade s pacijenticom inficiranom HCV-om?

----------


## Njuskalica

Zao mi je zbog tvog slucaja i sva sreca da ste se snasli u toj situaciji.
Samo sam htjela jos dodat da sam pacjentica dr.Radoncica i da nikad nije pitao za nikakvog drugog mpo-ovca ili ista komentirao. Cak me u trudnoci uputio kod dr.doktora koji ce bit strucniji sa mojom dijagnozom u trudnoci.

----------


## biribirino

> Koji je bio argument polikl. Betaplus, zašto ne rade s pacijenticom inficiranom HCV-om?


 Da im je zabranilo ministarstvo zdravstva i da su me mogli uzeti jedino ali da neprodem kroz betinu papirologiju, ali dr. nije htjeo tako a nismo ni mi

----------


## amazonka

Biribirino, žao mi je što ti se ovo dogodilo.
Ali očito je ovdje riječ o velikoj grešci u komunikaciji.
I mislim da je odgovornost na šefu, direktoru, ravnatelju klinike.
Da, njegova je u takvim situacijama zadnja.
Vjerujem da ti je doktor Radončić želio najbolje.
I ja sam njegova pacijentica i ozbiljno sumnjam da bi si takvo nešto namjerno dopustio.
Naravno, da imaš pravo tražiti kompenzaciju i ispriku.
Ali isto tako bi se složila s Bluebellom-blatiti nekog bez da ste prethodno s njim sjeli i popričali nije lijepo.
Pogotovo što je riječ o čovjeku koji, barem u mom prisustvu, nikad nije rekao ništa loše o svojim kolegama,
naročito ne u profesionalnom smislu.

----------


## ljube

> Da im je zabranilo ministarstvo zdravstva i da su me mogli uzeti jedino ali da neprodem kroz betinu papirologiju, ali dr. nije htjeo tako a nismo ni mi


Pa zašto onda nisi odmah upućena u ustanovu koja ima dozvolu rada s tom kategorijom pacijenata, zašto ste uopće i kretali u stimulaciju u Beti kada se znalo kako stvari stoje, pretpostavljam da nije ta odluka Ministarstva zdravlja donesena baš u vrijeme tvoje stimulacije?

----------


## Argente

Da provedemo forumsku anketu Radončić bi bio sigurno omiljeni reproduktivac, s razlogom. Ali nemojmo sad od njega raditi svetu kravu - svi naši doktori i griješe, i tračaju, i ponesu se kukavički, i svašta nešto svojstveno ljudskom rodu. Možda nije politički korektno od biribirino da ga proziva za tračeraj, ali -nakon ove ogromne greške- nije baš ni uviđavno od nje to tražiti.
Ajmo radije saznati kako sve naše klinike postupaju s ovom grupom pacijenata, je li istina da s njima radi samo Petrova u kolovozu i zbog čega je tome tako.
biribirino, nadam se da ćeš biti obeštećena. I sretno za dalje  :Love:

----------


## biribirino

> Pa zašto onda nisi odmah upućena u ustanovu koja ima dozvolu rada s tom kategorijom pacijenata, zašto ste uopće i kretali u stimulaciju u Beti kada se znalo kako stvari stoje, pretpostavljam da nije ta odluka Ministarstva zdravlja donesena baš u vrijeme tvoje stimulacije?


 Nemogu da vjerujem kakva mi pitanja postavljaju pojedini, mi neidemo u Hrvatskoj u drzavne klinike jer nemamo hrvatsko zdravstveno osiguranje, sve svoje postupke sami placamo. Obavili smo kosultacije i imali su potpune informacije o meni od samog pocetka, pa valjda oni trebaju znati koje pacijente primaju a koje ne

----------


## biribirino

Evo, samo da kazem nakon ovog svega da vise necu citati nikakve poruke i ucestvovati u diskusijama  i strasno sam razocarana pojedinim clanicama, koliko mrznje izbija iz njih i kakva mi se samo pitanja postavljaju.
Ja sam mislila da ovdje trebamo stititi jedna drugu i bit si podrska u teskim situacijama, al naravno tko sam ja vama osim sto sam biribirino.
Glupo je sto sam uopce i pokusala ocekivati razumjevanje i povjerenje jer ja vam sigurno necu nikad trebati u zivotu za neke usluge pa i nemorate graditi prijateljske odnose samnom a niti me braniti, jer samo sam ja krivac u vasim ocima.
Zahvaljujem se onima koje su mi rekle i lijepe rijeci.
Napustam rodin forum

----------


## Snekica

> Nemogu da vjerujem kakva mi pitanja postavljaju pojedini, mi neidemo u Hrvatskoj u drzavne klinike jer nemamo hrvatsko zdravstveno osiguranje, sve svoje postupke sami placamo. Obavili smo kosultacije i imali su potpune informacije o meni od samog pocetka, pa valjda oni trebaju znati koje pacijente primaju a koje ne


Najprije, žao mi je da se to dogodilo i nadam se da ćete sve riješiti mirnim putem. A sad vezano za ovo quotano -nije stvar u plaćanju ili neplaćanju postupaka, stvar je da ako samo JEDNA klinika u RH uzima pacijente sa hepC, trebalo se to na samom početku znati i izjasniti. Pretpostavljam da je ljube na to mislila... Ako se to znalo na samom početku, i svjesno se ušlo u postupak onda neznam šta bi rekla. Jedino ako  dr.R nije mislio da je to nekakav problem i da će proći u Beti, a opet bar 2 dana ranije Beta je morala biti obavještena o postupku i smatram da to nije bilo 5 do podne. Nije na nama da raspravljamo o tome, postoje drugi ljudi koji se time bave.
Svejedno, traži svoje natrag, bar nešto da si povratiš od Praga. Sretno!

----------


## Snekica

Update: nitko tebe nije proglasio krivcem, neznam iz kojeg posta si to  zaključila. Žao mi je da ako si već tražila podršku da vidiš ne sve strane,  ne samo jednu - onu koja ti odgovara. Svima je čudno to za dr.R. iz  jednog jedinog razloga - dugogodišnje dobro iskustvo s njime. Ali i  najboljima se desi...

----------


## ina33

Biribirino, šteta ti je to, jer se ipak preko foruma svašta dozna (pa nek je i poluinformacija), a ja se ne slažem s forumašicom koja ti je rekla da se sramiš - mislim da to s njene strane nije OK, ali nije niti OK s tvoje strane, pokušaj malo stat na loptu.

Ovo da nemaš RH zdravstveno.. a, iskreno, zašto si u postupku u RH, država s tako uskom spregom s katoličkom crkvom, doi je vjeronauk u školi mus, di se koplja lome oko mastrubacije, di školske i visokoškolske godine započinju misama i kojoj je naročito IVF trn u oku... ima, da kažemo tako, jako puno "izazova" u IVF smislu, bolje ti je onda nekamo di je uređenije i normalnije što se toga tiče. 

I tu se baš dr. Radončić, u borbi protiv takvih zakona i zaštiti IVF-a po svjetskim standardima, puno dao, ne misleći puno o svojoj karijeri i ne taktizirajući, nego baš o pacijentima i budućnosti IVF-a, a većina drugih je raidla ono što radi većina ljudi i što je meni osobno isto ljudski za shvatiti - tiho radila čekajući da se rasplete. 

Pretpostavljam da ti neka logistika uvjetuje Hrvatsku, ali... ne znam, malo je šteta. Doduše, svi su ti problemi vjerojatno poznati i još više pristutni u tvojoj zemlji, pa ti iz tvoje perspektive ovo izgleda kao uređeni raj, ali to ti je uvijek - suboptimalno.

Doduše, život je kompromis.

Sretno za dalje.

----------


## Snekica

*X*

----------


## nina977

Biribirino,iskreno mislim da vam je učinjena grozna nepravda i diskriminacija.
Ja sam također zdravstveni radnik,radim u državnoj bolnici također invazivnu pretragu pacijentima i nikad nismo odbili pacijenta sa hepatitisom a šta se tiče sterilnosti ,naravno da  nakon svakog pacijenta na isti način dezinficiramo i steriliziramo instrumente tj.ponašamo se kao da svi imaju hepatititis i HIV jer to je jedino ispravno,jer kad idemo u postupak nalazi markera vrijede 6 mjeseci a šta ako se netko  zarazio u međuvremenu ali to ne znaju pa nikom ništa.Stvarno mi nije jasno kako si to mogu dozvoliti,sad se brinem kako se stvarno provodi ta sterilnost po našim klinikama?!

----------


## biribirino

> Biribirino,iskreno mislim da vam je učinjena grozna nepravda i diskriminacija.
> Ja sam također zdravstveni radnik,radim u državnoj bolnici također invazivnu pretragu pacijentima i nikad nismo odbili pacijenta sa hepatitisom a šta se tiče sterilnosti ,naravno da  nakon svakog pacijenta na isti način dezinficiramo i steriliziramo instrumente tj.ponašamo se kao da svi imaju hepatititis i HIV jer to je jedino ispravno,jer kad idemo u postupak nalazi markera vrijede 6 mjeseci a šta ako se netko  zarazio u međuvremenu ali to ne znaju pa nikom ništa.Stvarno mi nije jasno kako si to mogu dozvoliti,sad se brinem kako se stvarno provodi ta sterilnost po našim klinikama?!


Hvala nina, napokon neko kome nemoram objasnjavati da nenosimo celicne rukavice na poslu i naocale skijaske u slucaju da te spricne krv u oko kosto je mene puno puta, i da je sterilizicija jedna jedina, nepostoji posebna za tu i tu bolest. Naravno ni mi nismo nikad odbili takve pacijenete.

----------


## ina33

Ma, i menji zvoni kao i mari da nije problem same aspiracije, nego lab-tretmana, ali zaboravila sam to, davno sam ja stavila svoje jajnike u reproduktivnu penziju, a onda te neke stvari izađu iz mozgovne "radne memorije".

----------


## Ginger

biribirino, meni je stvarno zao sto ti se tako nesto dogodilo, jer se ne bi smjelo dogoditi nikome
Ispricala si sto ti se dogodilo i neka si, pricalo se i o drugima kada se nesto lose dogodilo
Al moras i ti malo stati na loptu
I ne, nije dr. Radoncic sveta krava, al kao sto si ti iznijela svoje iskustvo, tako smo i mi iznijele svoje i imamo pravo na to
Al ako si ocekivala da cemo sad poceti pljuvati po doktoru, zao mi je, jer i sama vidis da su iskustva s njim dobra

Ja sam u Betaplus isla iskljucivo zbog njega, njegovog nacina rada, strucnosti, pristupa i odnosa prema pacijentima 
I kao njegov dugogodisnji pacijent, ja jednostavno ne mogu vjerovati da je u pitanju njegov nemar, jer svo moje iskustvo mi govori drugacije

Nadam se da ce ti Betaplus nadoknaditi bar troskove za Prag i da ce ti tamo uspjeti sto prije

----------


## riba76

Bibirino,iskreno sam se naježila od tvoje priče.
I sigurna sam da bi se 99% djevojaka osjećalo kao i ti da su isto prošle.
Čudna je priča i svašta je tu sumnjivo,krivica je po meni i na doktoru i na vodstvu klinike.
Jako neprofesionalno i opasno po tvoje zdravlje.
Nasreću ste se snašli....
Nsdam se da će vam klinika nadoknaditi sve što treba.
Imate moju potpunu podršku

----------


## Danka_

Očito je zeznuo dr R koji je dogovorio punkciju bez da pita direktoricu Bete. Nije znao da Beta nema dozvolu Ministarstva da to radi kod pacijentica s hep C, očito je dakle da nemaju uvjete. 

I nemojte pisati da je to jednako kao i za bilo koje liječenje kad je u pitanju hep C, jer nije. Trudnice s hep C se porađaju u rodilištima, mislim da ih nigdje ne odbijaju, itd (naravno uz uobičajene mjere). Ali pacijentice koje se podvrgavaju in vitro oplodnji mogu samo jednom godišnje raditi punkciju u Petrovoj. Što vam to govori?

Ne mislim ništa loše o dr R, ali čini mi se da je glavni problem u tome što je pacijentici obećao nešto za što nije pitao šeficu je li uopće izvedivo. 

Naravno, trebaju ti vratiti novce i platiti Prag nakon svega.

----------


## mia74

čitam sve ovo i odmahujem glavom pa ajde par misli na sve skupa i staviti ću veli potpis prvo na post od Ginger.@biribirino, žao mi je kao prvo i sasvim je ok da si iznijela svoje loše iskustvo - razumijem i ljutnju i sve no sve skupa je otišlo predaleko i kroz tvoje upise a i upise ostalih na forumu. Ne napadam te uistinu i zbilja razumijem ljutnju ali situaciju nećeš riješiti na forumu rodinom ili bilo kojem drugom nego za stolom u razgovoru sa doktorom i ostalim sudionicima ove sage.*Samo oni ti mogu dati odgovor i umanjiti štetu novčano a i isprikom i od srca savjet je da se okreneš tom smjeru rješavanja situacije jer gorčina po forumu koliko god je i nije opravdana neće pomoći.*svima ostalima, raspravljanje što i kako i tko je kome rekao i nije rekao i sve ostalo na ovu temu je prešlo svaku mjeru i dobri ukus. Nitko od nas nije izravni sudionik ove priče osim biribirino a njena priča je samo jedna od priča koju znamo. I zato ajmo ne rastezati više doktora i kliniku i pustiti da se situacija razriješi unutar njihovih zidova.Iskustvo smo podijelili al svako trančiranje ove teme a da se nemaju sve i potpune informacije je nepotrebno.Dr. R to zasigurno nije zaslužio - mislim da bez obzira na moje dobro iskustvo s njim mogu biti objektivna.*o njegovoj stručnosti, ljudskosti, odnosu i radu uistinu neću jer bi puno dobroga imala za reći a ovo nije tema obranimo svog doktora nego rasprava koja ne vodi nigdje a ponajmanje rješenju situacije od forumašice biribirino.modovi imajte milosti pa pobogu zaključajte ovo više.

----------


## Kadauna

*draga biribirino,* 
izrazito mi je zao ti se sve ovo dogodilo ;-((  
Vjerojatno nisam ubrala informaciju, ali kako je prosao vas praski postupak? i ako ovaj kojim slucajem ne zavrsi pozitivnom betom i validnom trudnocom, sto dalje planirate, gdje se dalje mislite lijeciti?

kao drugo hocu reci da ovdje na forumu NIKADA NIJE BILO SVETIH KRAVA, bilo da se radilo o dr. Lucingeru, prof. Simunicu, prof. Vrcicu, dr. Dmitrovic ili dr. Radoncicu ili dr. Poljaku, itd. To je meni osobno izrazito draga stvar na ovom forumu, nadam se da ce to uvijek tako i ostati. 

No i dalje mislim da bi rasprave ovdje na ovu temu trebali ostati na jednoj trezvenoj razini, cini mi se da se to ovdje malo izgubilo ........ a ti draga biribirino* uistinu s razlogom* u ovoj cijeloj prici tesko mozes ostati objektivna, ali te kuzim 100%. 

A sad jos jednom, valjda sam propustila, zasto navodno samo Petrova odradjuje IVF postupke za pacijent(ic)e s hepatitisom B ili C i HIV-om? Koji navodno to zakon tako uredjuje, koja je ustanova njima i sukladno cemu dala "licencu" za takve postupke? Mozda Petrova radi postupke s pacijentima koji imaju hepatitis B ili C 1x godisnje zato sto su oni tako interno odlucili a ne zato sto je to tako potrebno? Hocete reci da pacijenti koji imaju hepatitis B ili C ne mogu u postupke na npr. Vuk Vrhovcu? Ja to uistinu ne vjerujem........

----------


## Danka_

Ne znam kako je na V.V, ovisi kako je opremljen. 
Koliko ja shvaćam, ne radi se o uobičajenoj predostrožnosti koja služi da se zaštiti ljude koji rade s pacijentima i druge pacijente, tu je zaštita standardna. Nego o tome da se minimizira rizik za kontaminaciju tuđih uzoraka.
Prevelik je ulog, rekla bih. 
Zato je bitno točno definirati protokol i sve, nije neizvedivo ali nije ni trivijalno. Ako ga neka institucija još uvijek nema, onda ona to ne nudi pacijentima.

----------


## bubekica

Meni negdje zvoni info da pacijentice s vuka koje imaju hep salju u petrovu. Ovo je tema koju treba istraziti i o kojoj se jako malo pise ( u skoro 2 godine vrlo aktivnog forumiranja ovo je moj prvi susret s ivf pacijeticom koja ima hep).

----------


## Kadauna

Vuk Vrhovec je nekad (za vrijeme Lucingera) najnormalnije odradjivao i takve postupke pa ne znam sto se dogodilo u medjuvremenu i zasto. 

I biribirino, tek sam sad sve u miru procitala i otkrila da vam ovaj postupak nazalost nije rezultirao trudnocom. Gdje se dalje mislite lijeciti?

----------


## BHany

Biribirino,

  u prvom postu, iznijela si argumentirano i na korektan način svoj slučaj i što ti se dogodilo. I vjerujem da stojiš iza toga, obzirom da, zbog specifičnosti situacije, ne iznosiš negativna iskustva anonimno -  barem ne anonimno za kliniku i liječnike. Zbog toga njime nisi prekršila pravila foruma kako se pitaš u prvom postu.

  Ja te osobno potpuno shvaćam. I sama bih se tako osjećala da sam na tvom mjestu. Nekako mislim i da te većina ovdje shvaća. Ne mislim da ti ne vjerujemo ili  da si naišla na osudu. Ne! Možda su neka pitanja nespretno postavljena, ali ne mislim da ne razumijemo kako ti je. I osobno se *ne* slažem s forumašicama koje su napisale neke izjave u tome smjeru jer svaki tvoj revolt jest razumljiv. Greška...nekorektnost  se dogodila, i dogodila se na tebi. I imaš pravo biti raročarana i ljuta. A o liječniku/klinici zaista čujemo samo pozitivna iskustva, ali to ne mijenja na stvari...tebi se dogodilo negativno. I uredu je da svi mi imamo i to saznanje. 

  O razlozima,  krivcima i greškama koje su se dogodile u proceduri, mi možemo samo nagađati, ali nećemo ovdje doći do zaključka tko je i u kojem trenutku pogriješio prema tebi.  

  No molim vas sve koji su se na taj način krenuli uključivati, odgovarati  i dalje razvijati raspravu, da se malo 'smanje strasti'. Zapravo za očekivati je bilo da svi uključe osjećaje čim se zauzimaju strane i gdje jedni imaju izrazito pozitivna iskustva, a netko drugi izrazito negativna.  No molim da se ostane na nivou komunikacije koji je u skladu s pravilima foruma i ne nastavlja s nekakvim uvredama ili prozivanjima ili pak s druge strane, iznošenjem nečega što bi trebalo ostati u domeni privatne komunikacije.

  Ono što nije u skladu s pravilima foruma je to da sva iskustva, pozitivna i negativna, kao i sve vezano za rad privatnih klinika – iznosimo na jednoj temi. Primjetit ćete da na forumu nema niti jedne aktivne teme (možda ćete naći neku staru i zaključanu jako davno) koja nosi ime klinike.  Time nastojimo smanjiti 'vidljivost' pojedinačnih privatnih klinika, obzirom da, bilo reklamu, bilo antireklamu ne podržavamo i ne želimo da se preko ovog foruma ostvaruju ičiji privatni interesi, ali ipak vam želimo izaći u susret kako biste informacije dobili, razmijenili i ne biste bili zakinuti. Isto je i za negativna iskustva. I ona su se uvijek do sada (a bilo ih je, kako je Kadauna gore napisala i na druge dr.) iznosila na zajedničkoj temi.  Zbog svega navedenog  ovu ću temu spojiti s temom o privatnim klinikama, isto kao što ću to učiniti s temom o drugoj privatnoj klinici koja se jučer pojavila.  Tamo možete nastaviti. 

  Ono što je novo proizišlo iz ove teme, a mislim da je jako važno je da nikada nismo raspravljali o postupcima za osobe koje su pozitivne bilo na Hepatitis C, Hepatitis B ili na HIV. Zbog toga ću neke od zadnjih postova odvojiti na novu temu gdje možemo nastaviti o tome.

  Tebi,  biribirino, želim da dobiješ ispriku i satisfakciju...moralnu i financijsku i da razrješiš situaciju s klinikom. I iznad svega ti želim da brzo uspiješ!

----------


## BHany

> Pošto je stara tema zaključana, a ne vidim da je netko otvorio novu - otvaram temu
> 
> Dakle, ima li netko iskustava s postupcima kod Škvorca?
> Zvala sam ih, konzultacije su 300kn, ostalo ide na up. Tko želi napraviti spermiogram, isto je 300 kn al u postupku se ne plaća.
> Nalaze hormona primaju iz vana, znači ne moraju se kod njih vaditi.
> 
> Pišite ak imate mišljenja ili iskustva






> Mislim da je tema zakljucana zato sto su sve privatne klinike prebacene ovdje
> 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58128-P...tnim-klinikama


Tako je...spajam.

----------


## Gizela

pozdrav svima
nova sam na ovom forumu i trebala sam ići na VV kod dr. Alebića na konzultacije ali su me odgodili do daljenjeg zbog štrajka jer sam nova. 
nalaze imamo iz privatnih klinika (spermiogram) i hormone iz vinogradske, ali koliko sam skužila na VV ih neće priznati jer priznaju samo svoje.
mislila sam možda da probamo u nekoj privatnoj klinici dok se ne sredi stanje sa štrajkom i dok ne krenu primati nove pacijente. pročitala sam zadnjih desetak stranica ovog foruma i malo sam ostala u šoku moram priznati. nadala sam se nekim konkretnih informacijama, a sad ne znam kud bi. 
ima li netko preporuku nekog doktora ili klinike koji nisu u svim ovim aferama?
na par stranica prije ove se isto spominje neko ružno iskustvo a ne piše ime doktora. o kojem doktoru je tu bilo riječi?
može li me netko malo uputiti?
hvala

----------


## ina33

> pozdrav svima
> nova sam na ovom forumu i trebala sam ići na VV kod dr. Alebića na konzultacije ali su me odgodili do daljenjeg zbog štrajka jer sam nova. 
> nalaze imamo iz privatnih klinika (spermiogram) i hormone iz vinogradske, ali koliko sam skužila na VV ih neće priznati jer priznaju samo svoje.
> mislila sam možda da probamo u nekoj privatnoj klinici dok se ne sredi stanje sa štrajkom i dok ne krenu primati nove pacijente. pročitala sam zadnjih desetak stranica ovog foruma i malo sam ostala u šoku moram priznati. nadala sam se nekim konkretnih informacijama, a sad ne znam kud bi. 
> ima li netko preporuku nekog doktora ili klinike koji nisu u svim ovim aferama?
> na par stranica prije ove se isto spominje neko ružno iskustvo a ne piše ime doktora. o kojem doktoru je tu bilo riječi?
> može li me netko malo uputiti?
> hvala


Gizela... ne može te nitko tako user-friendly uputiti kako ti moliš jer je to nemoguće, em zbog smanjivanja vidljivosti privatnih dr-ova, em što su ti sve to dojmovi, i ono što je nekome afera, nekom drugom nije (ko što bi se sad moglo reći "afere sa štrajkom reproduktivaca u državnima/kako zatražiti naknadu i obeštećenje", a to se nitko ne pita... za državne nekako prihvaćamo to što je kao da je to besplatno (a, zapravo, nije).

Osuđena si na puzzle-work, kao i svaki pacijent, na svaku temu. Nema doktora o kojem netko nije napisao nešto loše, NEMA. A, s obzirom da je ovo vrlo intimni problem, i ljudi se, normalno, vežu za neke doktore, često se ove teme pretvore (ne samo u privatnima, nego i u držvanima, u ono što ja zovem "chick fight" i nezrelu komunikaciju i percipiram kao "moj doktor je bolji od tvog doktora i dočekat će tvog doktora nakon škole". Vjeruj meni, 10 godnia sam na ovoj temi. To je nemoguće - svakom se dogodi greška. Imaš generalno bolja iskustva i generalno lošija iskustva, ne znam jel' još uvijek živ "doktori.net" ili se i to pretvorilo u neku kvazi reklamu.

Dakle - kreni u slaganje svoje osobne puzzle i sretno! (Ja sam manje... jezično obdaren lik od bhany  :Wink: .

----------


## Gizela

ina33 hvala ti na odgovoru. čitam što se sve pisalo i polako slažem puzzle (kak ti to nazivaš), morat ću malo pogledati tu cijelu sliku kad ih sve složim pa se odlučiti.
možda i odraditi par konzultacija pa vidjeti koji mi je doktor najbolje sjeo, možda kad to sve prođem i shvatim ove silne skračenice od imena doktora i koji gdje radi  :Smile: 
frendica mi je isto u postupcima, nisam se dugo čula s njom pa bi se mogla malo i s njom konzultirati, ona se liječi privatno koliko se sječam.

----------


## ina33

I da... samo kao upravljanje tvojim očekivanjima... normalno je da te odgode zbog štrajka, normalno da ne priznaju hormone drugih nego vrte u cirkularu istih pretraga, ali šok... na slične eventove iz privatnog sustava (da te npr. neko privatan traži ponavljat hormone možda bi sumnjala da te navlači, ne samo ti - nego... govorim općenito). Ne želim te kritizirati, niti ikoga kritizirati, nego samo dignuti percepciju onoga što prihvaćamo kao normalno, a što kao aferu "samo" zato jer dolazi iz privatnog ili državnog izvora. U krajnjoj liniji, vrijeme jest novac, kao što se iz tvog primjera lijepo vidi.. Sretno, pls nemoj ovo shvatiti kao napad na sebe - nigdje nema apsolutne sigurnosti ni za što (evo, lijep primjer je miksa privatnog-državnog baš bio štrajk medicinara u Mariboru pa su odgađali i sve privatne koji plaćaju i čekaju godinu dana). Nemam ništa protiv dizanja plaća u zdravstvu, i svim srcem sam za to, BTW - jer mislim da će i nama korisnicima sustava biti bolje.

----------


## Gizela

> I da... samo kao upravljanje tvojim očekivanjima... normalno je da te odgode zbog štrajka, normalno da ne priznaju hormone drugih nego vrte u cirkularu istih pretraga, ali šok... na slične eventove iz privatnog sustava (da te npr. neko privatan traži ponavljat hormone možda bi sumnjala da te navlači, ne samo ti - nego... govorim općenito). Ne želim te kritizirati, niti ikoga kritizirati, nego samo dignuti percepciju onoga što prihvaćamo kao normalno, a što kao aferu "samo" zato jer dolazi iz privatnog ili državnog izvora. U krajnjoj liniji, vrijeme jest novac, kao što se iz tvog primjera lijepo vidi.. Sretno, pls nemoj ovo shvatiti kao napad na sebe - nigdje nema apsolutne sigurnosti ni za što (evo, lijep primjer je miksa privatnog-državnog baš bio štrajk medicinara u Mariboru pa su odgađali i sve privatne koji plaćaju i čekaju godinu dana). Nemam ništa protiv dizanja plaća u zdravstvu, i svim srcem sam za to, BTW - jer mislim da će i nama korisnicima sustava biti bolje.


oprosti ali nije normalno to sve što ti nabrajaš pod normalno! 
ja uplaćujem od svoje 18god za doprinose iz svoje plaće i tek sad po prvi put koristim neke usluge našeg zdravstvenog osiguranja i sad kad mi treba e ne može... i tebi je to normalno! da me vrte u krug! valjda nam zato onda zdravstveno sustav i je takav kakav je 

ne shvaćam ovo kao napad na sebe, nisam psihički labilna, al čitajući ovaj forum, a prešla sam ga danas dosta pitam se kak je moguće da komunikacija uglavnom ide nekim ok putom (ono pitanje odgovor) a ja naletim na filozofije. al ok, no hard feelings!

Samo sam zatražila savjet za kliniku, no budem se snašla!

----------


## Vrci

Gizela, od privatnika najviše cura ide u IVF Centar (dr. Lučinger), a sada nas je i dosta bilo u Betaplusu (dr. Dmitrović, dr. Radončić, a ne znam da li je tamo još i dr. Bauman).
Najbolje ti otići nekud na konzultacije, pa vidjeti da li će ti sve to tamo sjesti. Ja sam bila u obje ove klinike, nakon 3 neuspjeha u prvoj odlučila sam da je vrijeme za promjenu. I eto onda je uspjelo

Nikakva neugodna iskustva nigdje nisam imala

Također, ima cura i u IVF Poliklinici, Škvorc sad ima postupke preko hzzo-a, zapravo sve je tvoja odluka...

----------


## Charlie

Gizela, daj stani malo na loptu. Pa savjet si dobila, i misljenje cure koja je dugo na ovim temama - to je njeno misljenje, ako ti se ne svidja, ne svidja, ali ne trebas se odmah dizati na straznje noge. Tako neces ostvariti kvalitetnu komunikaciju na forumu, bojim se. Na zalost zdravstveni sustav je kakav je i dobro je to znati prije ulaska u postupke da se znas postaviti i posumnjati da li te vrte i nepotrebno odgadjaju, jer toga ima, i zasto to ne bi rekli kad je tako? Treba li to mijenjati - treba, ako je nesto uobicajeno odnosno normalno kod nas ne znaci da je opravdano ni donrodoslo. Ali takvo je cinjenicno stanje.
Sto se tice tvog pitanja, po meni najbolje ti je otici na par mjesta na konzultacije pa stvoriti svoj dojam na temelju toga, i svega pisanog ovdje. Kome otici rekla bih da dosta ovisi i o tvojoj tj. vasoj dijagnozi i godinama. Npr. s low responderima je netko vise a netko manje iskusan i uspjesan (u prosjeku). Ovisi i o tvom poslu - koliko si fleksinilna za izlaske u radno vrijeme i sl, ako nisi biras privatnike ako mozes. Itd. Sto stvari...nema jednostavnog odgovora.

----------


## bubekica

Gizela, da imas preko 10 postova kad ti se otvara mogucnost slanja privatne poruke, sigurna sam da bi ti inbox bio pun preporuka - svaka cura ovdje u principu ce ti preporuciti svog doktora. Javno nazalost moras citati izmedju redaka.

----------


## tigrical

Gizela, da si duze ovdje shvatila bi nasu inu33!

----------


## Ginger

> Gizela, da si duze ovdje shvatila bi nasu inu33!


Potpis
I nije rekla nista lose ili sto nije istina

I kao sto bubekica kaze, da imas mogucnost primati pp, imala bi vec hrpu preporuka

A i ova dva dr koja spominjes, ako si procitala jedno lose iskustvo, ne znaci da su losi
Iskustva ima svakakvih, sa svim doktorima, i to je normalno
Ipak, vecina iskustava je dobra...a kako ce tebi koji "sjesti" ovisi i o tebi i i tvojoj dijagnozi i onome sto trebas i trazis

----------


## Gizela

nisam tu baš dugo kao što se i vidi, budem s vremenom valjda shvatila neke stvari  :Smile: 
nadam se kad skupim 10 postova da mi pošaljete preporuke, iako koliko vidim, nema baš puno IVF centara u zg i manje više samo se o dva priča.
čula sam se sa svojom frendicom i ona kaže da je bila kod doktora Radončića u Viliju i tamo je ostvarila trudnoću. 
Dali je to isti doktor Radončić kao i u Beta plus?

----------


## 1977

Prijavljujem betu 12 dnt    72,61
Bez boostera ali svejedno mi zvuči premala...borba još traje...

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da ti je beta ok, ne mora biti loš znak. Vidiš u potpisu da ni moja nije bila baš bajna, a eto  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Jel u pitanju trodnevni?
Ako je, mislim da je sve iznad 50 ok
Vibram za dalje  :Smile: 

(al ja cu se pokrit usima kad su niske bete u pitanju)

----------


## riba76

1977 - bravo!!!
držim fige

----------


## ina33

Gizela, da, to ti je taj isti dr o kojem si sa sokom citala par strana prije, on je ok dr. Na tvoja pitanja nema jednostavnih odgovora, sve ovisi sto ti pase sto ovisi o tvojoj dg i logistici. Kako je u ivf-i vise od sezdeset posto steca-sretno!!

----------


## clematis

> Imaju mjesta, to me i muči! Zašto nitko ne želi tamo? Možda nisam u pravu, al na forumu nas ima malo more i nitko ne piše


bila sam na konzultacijama, doktor je onak ok, slusa, pita i tak.
Cak sam i mislila da idem kod njih na postupak ali mi se iskreno ne da.
Kad su me zvali da dodjem na pregled upitala sam ih da li trebam donijet uputnicu i rekli su da ne da nista ne brinem da nek samo dodje na razgovor kod doktora jer kakti imaju samo ugovor do kraja godine.
U startu sam mislila da ce mi to biti nategnuto posto barem do 12 mjeseca ne bi trebala ici u postupak ( vanmatericna - metatrexat).
Doktor je bio ok, slusao je, puno je pitao  :Very Happy:  i tak. Ali ja trebam donijet nove nalaze sve i ne vjerujem da cu sve stici pa si jos premisljam.
Jedino kaj mi je fakat diglo tlak je to kaj me nisu upozorili da se pregled i konzultacije plačaju i to sam saznala tek kad sam bila gotova sa konzultacijama.
Ali ih je spasilo to kaj su imali pos, jer ja nikad ne nosim gotovinu sa sobom, inace bi im svasta nesto rekla.

----------


## 1977

drek, beta danas 28, već sljedeći ciklus idem svome drugome izboru,  
dečko hoće brata i gotovo...

----------


## ljubilica

> bila sam na konzultacijama, doktor je onak ok, slusa, pita i tak.
> Cak sam i mislila da idem kod njih na postupak ali mi se iskreno ne da.
> Kad su me zvali da dodjem na pregled upitala sam ih da li trebam donijet uputnicu i rekli su da ne da nista ne brinem da nek samo dodje na razgovor kod doktora jer kakti imaju samo ugovor do kraja godine.
> U startu sam mislila da ce mi to biti nategnuto posto barem do 12 mjeseca ne bi trebala ici u postupak ( vanmatericna - metatrexat).
> Doktor je bio ok, slusao je, puno je pitao  i tak. Ali ja trebam donijet nove nalaze sve i ne vjerujem da cu sve stici pa si jos premisljam.
> Jedino kaj mi je fakat diglo tlak je to kaj me nisu upozorili da se pregled i konzultacije plačaju i to sam saznala tek kad sam bila gotova sa konzultacijama.
> Ali ih je spasilo to kaj su imali pos, jer ja nikad ne nosim gotovinu sa sobom, inace bi im svasta nesto rekla.


mene su odmah upozorili da se placaju konzultacije. Ici cu i vidjeti. Pripremit cu si pitanja.

----------


## Ginger

> Gizela, da, to ti je taj isti dr o kojem si sa sokom citala par strana prije, on je ok dr. Na tvoja pitanja nema jednostavnih odgovora, sve ovisi sto ti pase sto ovisi o tvojoj dg i logistici. Kako je u ivf-i vise od sezdeset posto steca-sretno!!


I opet potpis na inu
A o dr. Radoncicu ja osobno mogu pisati samo o superlativima
Vili vise na radi postupke, i dr. R je jedini razlog sto sam isla u betaplus

1977  :Sad:  zao mi je, al vibram za dalje

----------


## nina70

1977  :Sad:  a baš sam se nadala da će se poduplat

Ja jučer bila na 1.FM....nastavljam s menopurima

----------


## M@tt

Ja prijavljujem da smo na pola puta. Nikakvih simptoma za sad nema. Počinje nervoza lagano...  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Matt, ima kakvih novosti?

----------


## riba76

Matt,držim fige sutra za trocifrenu betu :Wink:

----------


## 1977

Svi danas M@tt čekamo betu da nam javite.....držim fige

----------


## ljubilica

*m@tt*  :fige:

----------


## Misko

M@tt sreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetno!!!!!!

----------


## anaši1507

*M@tt obraduj nas!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## M@tt

Nista od toga cure moje. Opet jedna velika 0.  :Sad:  

Nema vise ovo smisla sve skupa. Ne znam sta reci vise. Nismo cak niti tolko tuzni kolko smo vec ljuti sad!  Bankrotirat cemo skroz ako ovako nastavimo. Idemo jos na tu histeroskopiju sad i jos koji postupak i onda lagano na temu o posvajanjima. 

Moramo popricat i razmislit da li ima smisla davat tolke novce, a eto vec 3 godin nista... 

Hvala vam svima na podrsci

----------


## Konfuzija

Matt  :Love:

----------


## Vrci

Matt jako mi je zao  :Sad:   ne znam sto pametno uopce reci

----------


## ljube

M@tt, baš mi je žao, znam kako je to teško, držite se...

----------


## mare41

m@tt, i sami znate da nema nekih pametnih rijeci, a ni utjehe, znam puno ljudi van foruma koji su odustali, a ovdje znam maratonke, a to sam i ja-koji su uspjeli, odluka je vasa-i srcem i mozgom, i tako cete biti zadovoljni, bilo nastavili s postupcima, bilo s posvojenjem ili paralelno

----------


## saan

Matt..  Držite se!  Šta reći osim da je to jako tužno :Sad:

----------


## anaši1507

M@tt jako mi žao, nemam pametno što za reći, velike nade sam polagala u Betaplus jer i sama ću tamo probati, ja u pon idem na HSC kod dr Radoncica

----------


## amazonka

M@tt jako mi je žao!
Da, ima nas veteranki sa isto tako sve manje i manje sredstava
ali još uvijek bez pomisli na bilo kakvo odustajanje.
Pa ako vas to može utješiti...

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt jako mi žao, nemam pametno što za reći, velike nade sam polagala u Betaplus jer i sama ću tamo probati, ja u pon idem na HSC kod dr Radoncica


kolko si čekala na termin?  

Hvala vam cure. Nečemo odustati još. Samo čemo sada konačno poslati molbe za posvojenje, ali nečemo odustati još od mpo. Dokle god ima nade. Ali kad po X put vidite tu jadnu bijednu 0 na papiru dođe mi da sve pošaljem k vragu. Trenutno se osječamo ko da nam ništa neide od ruke, čega god da se primimo jednostavno neide...  :Sad: 

Još kuću gradimo istovremeno uz to tak da... Ma... Tužno

----------


## anaši1507

Nisam cekam, ja idem privatno u Vili kliniku,dr je rekao da nazovem 1 .dan ciklusa i danas nazvala i naručena sam u pon, tako da mislim da možete i vi odmah ovaj ciklus to odraditi

----------


## lolalita

> Nisam cekam, ja idem privatno u Vili kliniku,dr je rekao da nazovem 1 .dan ciklusa i danas nazvala i naručena sam u pon, tako da mislim da možete i vi odmah ovaj ciklus to odraditi


Ajdeeee draga držim na fige ovaj puta :Very Happy: DDD

----------


## lolalita

M@tt Jako mi je žao ali mislim da ne treba odustajat.-((

----------


## riba76

Matt,a zasto ne probate u drzavnim klinikama?
I bas mi je zao....znam kako je..
Kaj kaze doktorica?

----------


## M@tt

> Matt,a zasto ne probate u drzavnim klinikama?
> I bas mi je zao....znam kako je..
> Kaj kaze doktorica?


ma nečemo odustati još, to sam rekao u efektu. Još vruće glave. Samo čemo poslati zamolbe za posvojenje te čemo se i tome okrenuti polagano. Ali nečemo odustati dokle god ima nade i financija. A možda na kraju završimo i u nekoj državnoj klinici na kraju krajeva.

----------


## riba76

Matt,a kaj kaže doktorica?

----------


## frka

m@tt, žao mi je  :Sad:  
i zbilja - zašto ne iskoristite svoje postupke preko HZZO-a? vjerujem da se sve da uskladiti s tvojim izbivanjima zbog posla... a šteta je ne ostvariti svoja prava kad već financije žuljaju...

----------


## M@tt

> Matt,a kaj kaže doktorica?


A ništ, eto poslala nas na histeroskopiju sljedeće i rekla da je to sve što možemo napraviti jer smo ostalo već sve napravili i da je to zadnje što možemo što se pretraga tiče. 
Oni su s svoje strane sve napravili vrhunski. Na kraju krajeva su dobili dva zametka od dvije jajne stanice, što je odlični rezultat, dok smo kod dr.L. dobivali od 5-6 stanica isto dva eventualno tri zametka tako da nije stvar do klinike. 
Stvar je u tome da su zametci slabije kvalitete te se ne primaju, em ih ima malo zbog niskog amha te da nemamo ništa za zamrzavanje. Eto "samo to", mišljenja sam da bi ista stvar bila da i odemo u Prag ili u Zanzibar. I tamo če napraviti sve vrhunski i sve če biti super do trenutka kad se zametak treba primiti, a on se iz nekog razloga neče primati i neče.  :Sad:  

Sad nam je malo žao što nismo ipak odlučili i čekali blastice 5. dan o čemu smo razmišljali. To čemo ostaviti za sljedeći put...

----------


## M@tt

> m@tt, žao mi je  
> i zbilja - zašto ne iskoristite svoje postupke preko HZZO-a? vjerujem da se sve da uskladiti s tvojim izbivanjima zbog posla... a šteta je ne ostvariti svoja prava kad već financije žuljaju...


Ma nije ni stvar u izbivanju s posla jer smo privatnici tako da to nije bio problem nikad sva sreća (barem nešto pozitivno u svemu tome). Bili smo prošli put preko hzzoa, ako pogledaš u mom potpisu. Upali smo kod dr. Š. jer su onda oni imali sklopljeni ugovor s Hzzo-om. Ni tamo ništa. Ali ako se duže vrijeme nešto ne desi morat čemo iskoristiti i ostalih 5 postupaka preko hzzo-a, samo onda če biti teško priviknuti se na gore. Mislim ne mora biti da je tako, ali vjerojatno bude. Jer če biti problem se odjednom prešaltati s individualnog pristupa, na onaj manje individualni u državnim ustanovama. 
Ali i to je opcija na kraju kada financije jednom popuste do kraja... mada smo bili razmišljali i o Pragu već, ali velim, mišljenja sam da bi bilo isto, bez obzira, Betaplus, Ivf centar, Prag... Stvar je u malom broju stanica, i nedovoljno kvalitetnim stanicama.

----------


## frka

ma mislila sam na posao u inozemstvu (koliko se sjećam, bio si vani neko vrijeme), ali nisam znala da to više nije slučaj. što se tiče komocije i pristupa, ako vas nije mučila gužva i općenito stanje u IVF centru, mislim da ćete se bez problema naviknuti na državne klinike - i nije neka razlika (koliko se da zaključiti po opisima). a i prednost vam je što ste već dosta toga prošli pa neće biti potrebe za pikanjem na slijepo (ok dr će vam sigurno uzeti u obzir prethodne postupke, a sad ste već i sami kužeri pa se možete malo i izboriti za ono što vam se čini optimalnim).

----------


## Lotta81

Matt slažem se što je rekla frka za državne klinike, prošli ste već dosta toga i znati ćete se izboriti za što treba. I mi smo iz privatne klinike (zbog financija) prešli u državnu kliniku. Ok, ponekad je malo ko na traci, ali kada si nešto već prošao znaš se izboriti ili ukazati na ono što treba. A doktori uvijek poslušaju i odgovore ako ih nešto pitaš. U svakom slučaju nedajte se, sad malo kako bi se reklo "ohladite" glave, a onda smislite što dalje.

----------


## nina70

M@t, tek sam sad vidjela. Što reći?! Žao mi je. Kao što cure kažu treba iskoristiti besplatne postupke. Znam cure koje su bile svugdje privatno, a uspjelo im u državnoj klinici. Je, malo je k'o na traci i wc-i nisu mirišljavi ko u privatnika, uvjeti rada su puno lošiji, ali u njihovu stručnost ne moraš sumnjati.
Držim  :fige:  za dalje

----------


## 1978

Drage cure,
Evo i mene po prvi put. Već danima čitam sve o mpo.
Imam 35 godina i radimo na bebi već 5 mjeseci, i ništa  :Sad: 
Ovdje gdje živimo nema nikakvih specijalista za mpo, tako da smo se odlučili za zg iako nam je split bliži.
Planiram poslom doći u zg, pa sam razmišljala poći na konzultacije. Koju mi privatnu kliniku možete preporučiti u zg?

----------


## amazonka

M@tt i ja sam jedna od onih koja je na kraju prešla u državnu kliniku.
I mogu ti reći da nije tako strašno, pogotovo ako si MPO veteran.
Stručnjaci, fala bogu jesu...uvjeti, hah više manje kako u kojoj...
A opcija u kontaktu i dalje s privatnikom(mailom i sl.) dok si u državnoj bolnici isto nije loša,dapače...
Sami ćete najbolje znati...

----------


## Inesz

Uvjeti u Vinogradskoj uopće nisu tako loši.

----------


## amazonka

> Uvjeti u Vinogradskoj uopće nisu tako loši.



potpisujem, dapače...

----------


## maca papucarica

> Drage cure,
> Evo i mene po prvi put. Već danima čitam sve o mpo.
> Imam 35 godina i radimo na bebi već 5 mjeseci, i ništa 
> Ovdje gdje živimo nema nikakvih specijalista za mpo, tako da smo se odlučili za zg iako nam je split bliži.
> Planiram poslom doći u zg, pa sam razmišljala poći na konzultacije. Koju mi privatnu kliniku možete preporučiti u zg?


Zašto onda ne Split? U St imaš polikliniku Cito u kojoj rade dva izvrsna MPO liječnika (dr Šparac i dr Poljak), odlično su opremljeni i imaju jednog od najboljih embriologa u hr (dr Romac).
Mislim, ne škodi otići i na konzultacije u neku od klinika kad budeš u Zg, ali kako kažeš da vam je St bliži, zbog eventualnog nastavka liječenja, folikulometrija itd., bolje se orijentirati na bližu opciju.

----------


## maca papucarica

*M@tt* jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## tetadoktor

*M@tt*, žao mi je i samo hrabro naprijed. iskoristite sve što možete na račun države, privatno uvijek stignete  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

slažem se s macom za cito

----------


## Moe

M@tt, hrabro dalje, ne odustajte!

----------


## Mojca

M@tt  :Sad:  

Cure su ti sve rekle.  :Sad:  Držim fige za mudar plan za dalje. 


1978, tople preprouke za Cito. Tim im je odličan, nisu ništa lošiji od zagrebačkih privatnih MPO-ovaca. Naravno, napravi konzultacije i u Zagrebu, ali za postpak će ti biti puno lakše ako budeš bliže. 
Doduše, sve ovisi koliko možeš izbivati s posla, kako si možeš organizirati smještaj u Zagrebu... ja sam iz Zagreba išla na postupak u Split, jer sam se htjela maknuti od svega, jer sam prije postupka bila na konzultacijama kod više liječnika i Šparac u Citu mi je najbolje kliknuo. Sretno.

----------


## M@tt

Evo 18.10. smo već dobili termin za histeroskopiju kod dr. R. 

hvala vam svima na lijepim željama.

----------


## 1977

Kako se uspije doći do dr.L-a preko HZZO-a? Ja sam jučer rekla soc gin da bi željela te besplatne postupke ispucati i ponudila mi je uputnicu za Vuk Vrhovec....vidim da i u Beti plus i u poliklinici IVF dođete na red... koja je procedura ako ne želim na Vuk Vrhovec makar znam da i tamo ima dobrih uspjeha.
Ili me tamo moraju pvi puta pregledati i utvrditi da nemam jajovode kako bi postupak ispucala bilo gdje koji su pod ugovorom HZZO?
Voljela bi samo doći na listu čekanja i privatno paralelno ići i dalje.

----------


## Zima77

Doktor l ne radi preko HZZO ,,,

----------


## ljubilica

*1977* ne moraš nužno na VV, možeš birati kliniku koju želiš, samo nek ti ne napiše VV tako da si možeš razmisliti

----------


## bubekica

> Kako se uspije doći do dr.L-a preko HZZO-a? Ja sam jučer rekla soc gin da bi željela te besplatne postupke ispucati i ponudila mi je uputnicu za Vuk Vrhovec....vidim da i u Beti plus i u poliklinici IVF dođete na red... koja je procedura ako ne želim na Vuk Vrhovec makar znam da i tamo ima dobrih uspjeha.
> Ili me tamo moraju pvi puta pregledati i utvrditi da nemam jajovode kako bi postupak ispucala bilo gdje koji su pod ugovorom HZZO?
> Voljela bi samo doći na listu čekanja i privatno paralelno ići i dalje.


ugovor s HZZO jedini od privatnika ima poliklinika skvorc.
od drzavnih su ti opcija sveti duh, vinogradska, petrova i vuk vrhovac.

----------


## 1977

Krivo sam sve pohvatala, znam da sam bila pročitala par postova da je kod njega gužva do podne jer odrađuje kao ove preko HZZO-a i sl...
nema veze, bila sam 4 puta privatno na postupcima i kod njega na konzultacijama privatno pa ću na taj princip i dalje...skvorc lista čekanja jer se da nadoplatiti anestezija vjerojatno ali ne polažem u njih neke nade.. :štrika: ..

----------


## aprilili

Cure jel ima neko mail od dr. D?

----------


## aprilili

*Vrci* koji protokol si imala kod dr. D?

----------


## aprilili

Evo da se i ja ukljucim. Iscitala sam sve postove od prvog do zadnjeg. I moram priznati da su mi jako pomogli.  :Heart: 
Mi smo tek nedavno saznali da cemo morati na IVF.
Radimo na bebi od 2010.
Ja 35. god, MM 34 god.Kod njega je sve ok nakon sto je imao u 7. mj 2011 operaciju varicocele.
Nakon toga spermiogram uredan. I u 10/2011 ostajem trudna prirodnim putem ali desava se spontani sa 8+2  :Crying or Very sad: 
Sljedeca trudnoca se desila u 05/2012 ali biokemijska  :Crying or Very sad:  ovo mi je slomilo srce.
Ali moj tadasnji ginekolog tvrdi da sam ja zdrava i da ce sve biti OK. Neznam nakon koliko spontanih ?! 
Zivim vani i taj doktror je domaci.Sto u prevodu znaci bezbroj pokusaja i bezbroj spontanih je ok , jednom ce se zakaciti. 
Ja sam znala da nemogu vise nijedan podnjeti .

Trazim novog ginica i pronalazim naseg covjeka.Pokusavamo od 9. mj-12. mj. 2012 stimlulirano +ciljani odnosi ali nista.
Doktor kaze da nesto nije uredu da me nema vise sta stimulirati - trazi sve moguce pretrage.Sumnja na endo.
Sve pretrage se obave i ustanovi se enndometrioza 3. stupnja.
U 2/2013 endo je odstranjena laparoskopski. Primila sam 27.02 .13 i 27.03.13 po jednu injekciju Luprona. 
Prva menstruacija nakon laparoskopije 06/2013.
Nakon toga normalni odnosi ali nista. 
I prosli mjesec je doktror jednostavno rekao , djeco nemate vise sta cekati.Kod mene ovulacija nije redovna ,svaki treci, cetvrti mjesec ju imam. 
Menga uredna, ciklus 30 dana. Cekam jos samo jedan nalaz mojih O-zaliha .Doktor zbog godina kaze da jednostavno nema smisla ici na inseminaciju. 
Ja sam istog misljenja. Nakon iscitanih postova i nakon puno razmisljanja otici cemo sljedeci mjesec na konzultacije kod dr. D i donjeti odlluku za dalje.

----------


## Vrci

Piši na onaj mail od poliklinike, ivf@betaplus.hr  :Smile:

----------


## 1977

aprilili, na kojoj pretrazi su ti ustanovili endometriozu 3.stupnja i gdje

----------


## aprilili

*Vrci* hvala, probacu doci tako do doktorice.

*1977* nakon  laparoskopije su mi rekli da je endo bila 3. stupnja. To je jedini nacin na koji se to moze ustanoviti. 
Ako grijesim nek me slobodno neko ispravi.Zahvat je radjen vani.

----------


## lolalita

Evo i ja prijavljujem novi postupak kod Dr.R 
Dobila 14 js od kojih se 10 js oplodilo i u utorak transfer :Very Happy: DD
SVIMA ŽELIM PUNO SREĆE KOJI KREĆU U POSTUPAK I KOJI SU U POSTUPKU <3<3

----------


## Hoću bebu

bubekica hvala što si me podsjetila da postojim još ovdje hahahahahaha

----------


## Bluebella

> bubekica hvala što si me podsjetila da postojim još ovdje hahahahahaha


da nisi malo pobrkala lončiće  :Laughing:

----------


## Hoću bebu

hahahahaha pa jesam vidiš draga umjesto tebi zahvaljujem bubekici ustvari njoj sam zahvalna što joj se svidja moj post a tebi što si me podsjetila da postojim na hoću bebu :Very Happy: DD <3<3<3<3

----------


## Bluebella

Ludo jedna  :Heart: 
Bravo za 14 j.s. prava si koka 

*i sretno do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## Hoću bebu

Hvala ljube <3
Znaš kaj muž kaže? :Very Happy:  šuti,sjedi i čuvaj jaja hahahahahaha i eto 14 samo kad hoćemo poslušat hahahahaha

----------


## mare41

HB, sretno!

----------


## Hoću bebu

Hvala Mareeee<3

----------


## bubekica

HB ja te stavila na listu kao lolalita, nis mi nije jasno  :Smile:

----------


## Hoću bebu

> HB ja te stavila na listu kao lolalita, nis mi nije jasno


Ma zaboravila sam bila šifru pa sam otišla na taj drugi i zaboravila da me nitko nezna pod njim :Very Happy:  ja sam hoću bebu-lolalita- :Smile:   :Kiss: **

----------


## aprilili

lolalita sretno  :Klap: 
cure koje u Beti biolog/ica?

----------


## Hoću bebu

Draga hvala,mislim da se zove Sanja ali ne znam prezime :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

HB
sretno sutra!
koliko ste dobili embrija?

----------


## Vrci

> lolalita sretno 
> cure koje u Beti biolog/ica?


Sanja Vujisić - http://betaplus.hr/djelatnici-i-sura...jisi-drsc.html

----------


## Hoću bebu

Inesz hvala puno...dobili smo 14 js ali 10 se oplodilo i još jučer 3 dan su bile super a danas ne znam kak stojimo baš čekam dr. R da mi javi a sutra transfer  :Very Happy: D DRŽ FIGE  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

HB
odličan rezultat.
 :Smile: 
sretno u utorak, da sve dođu do blastica!

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ma samo neka ih 4 dodje ja ću biti sretna :Smile: 
Uglavnom javim sutra sve...i hvala ti puno <3

----------


## Bluebella

> Inesz hvala puno...dobili smo 14 js ali 10 se oplodilo i još jučer 3 dan su bile super a danas ne znam kak stojimo baš čekam dr. R da mi javi a sutra transfer D DRŽ FIGE


 :fige:  za sutra!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nina70

Hoću bebu ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Hoću bebu

Hvala vam cure i ja se nadam da napokon urodi plodom;-D

----------


## riba76

Hoću bebu-wow,koja brojka!  :Klap: 
Drzim fige  :fige: 
Ići će vjerojatno na blastice..

----------


## njanja1

:Laughing: Hocu bebu...sretno  :Klap:

----------


## Hoću bebu

Riba76 da jučer mi je dr javio da ih je od 10 ostalo 6 I da su lijepe morule...da na blastice idemo I nadam se da su se danas svih 6 lijepo razvile u blastice :Smile: ))

Njana1 hvala draga :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Hoču bebu 14 komada????  :Smile:  Ajme meni, svaka čast. Nama bi za tu brojku trebale 3-4 punkcije minimalno!!

Vidim Prag ti nije donio sreću na kraju ha? Sad ste di i mi, samo smo mi kod dr. D. 

Sretno u svakom slučaju

----------


## Hoću bebu

M@tt jako mi je zao sto niste ni ovaj puta uspijeli ali uz nadu I upornost uspijet cete kao I sto nas to jedino drži,čuj zdravi,napravili sve što smo mogli a opet evo me već 8- Ivf i na kraju krajeva znam da ćemo uspijet kao I svi samo nema odustajanja :Smile: 
Mogu ti reći da u Pragu nisam imala sreće ali Sam pomalo I razočarana Ali to ću ostavit Za sebe...
iskreno prvi puta mi je pogodjena stimulacija sto se Vidjelo apsolutno po svemu i kao sto Sam napisala prvi doktor koji je rekao idemo na blastice :Smile: )))
Vama,sebi I svima ostalima želim da urodi plodom I da napokon dobijemo Ono Za što se borimo godinama,mjesec ima :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

> M@tt jako mi je zao sto niste ni ovaj puta uspijeli ali uz nadu I upornost uspijet cete kao I sto nas to jedino drži,čuj zdravi,napravili sve što smo mogli a opet evo me već 8- Ivf i na kraju krajeva znam da ćemo uspijet kao I svi samo nema odustajanja
> *Mogu ti reći da u Pragu nisam imala sreće ali Sam pomalo I razočarana Ali to ću ostavit Za sebe...*
> iskreno prvi puta mi je pogodjena stimulacija sto se Vidjelo apsolutno po svemu i kao sto Sam napisala prvi doktor koji je rekao idemo na blastice)))
> Vama,sebi I svima ostalima želim da urodi plodom I da napokon dobijemo Ono Za što se borimo godinama,mjesec ima


Draga* Hoću bebu,* mislim da bismo svi trebali pisati o svojim iskustvima, lošim i dobrima u raznim klinikama, to može i treba biti pomoć drugim curama (i dečkima) na forumu da odaberu ili ne odaberu neku kliniku. Zato bi te ovim putem molila da svoje iskustvo ipak sročiš i napišeš s CZ klinikom. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ovaj postupak

----------


## Hoću bebu

Kadaunda imaš pravo kao I drugi kojima će možda moje iskustvo pomoć,pišem danas kad se vratim doma :Smile:

----------


## Hoću bebu

Evo prijavljujem dobili smo na kraju 6 blastocista s tim da jedna već probila opnu :Very Happy: 
Evo u kratko što se tiče Praga da ne pišem knjigu i ne krčim forum.
Šta bih vi pomislili da vam Dr.Sonja predloži kao potpuno  zdravoj osobi sa dobivenih 12 js- dobrih donaciju???ajde evo mislim ja bih voljela znati tuđa mišljenja i da ne kažem kako mi je rekla da oni inače rade kariogram već 3 neuspijeli pokušaj a meni 4 kad sam došla prvi puta u njihovu kliniku odbila je da mi rade kariogram jer sam kao potpuno zdrava i ona ne vidi razlog to radit a zadnji fet kaže nešto potpuno drugo..znači kaže Vi ste već trebali napravit kariogram ili možemo na donaciju????wtf neću dalje komentirat mislim da je pametnom dosta.

----------


## anaši1507

*HB* drago mi je što ste dobili tako velik broj blastica i držim vam palceve da ovaj put bude dobitni, sretno draga

----------


## Hoću bebu

Hvala ljube i tebi sretno s pripremama i da bude sve po PS,mislim da si u zlatnim rukama :Kiss: **

----------


## Bluebella

*hoću bebu* sretno do neba i nazad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marlen

*HB* joj kak bi onda ja tek prošla kod dr. S nakon toliko postupaka?

Želim ti sreću, uspijeh i naravno trudnoću, da se ovaj mali napredni odmah sad čvrsto primi i ne pušta cca 9 mj~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Hoću bebu

Bluebella  :Kiss: **
Marlen zalosno ali istinito I zato više nisam u Pragu jer me to šokiralo,iskreno I da Sam ostala trudna isto bih napisala I ima jako puno cura koje imaju jednako loša iskustva Ali nisu na forumu.

----------


## njanja1

Hocu bebu pa to je super draga...obozavam dobre vijesti  :Very Happy: ,a ovaj napredni mora biti curica  :Smile:  samo smo mi zene toliko uporne  :Smile: ...
smijem li te gnjavit da napises protokol??

----------


## Hoću bebu

Njanja1 Hahaha da žilave su I pravi borci što I dikazuje :Kiss: 
Misliš na stimulaciju I to ili? :Smile:

----------


## njanja1

HB da na stimulaciju  :Smile:

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ovako znaci od 3-10 dana 225 iu puregon do injekcije ovitrelle pa osmi Dan ciklusa uključuje se Orglalutran Ali ja Sam jako dobro odreagirala na puregon a prvi puta Sam ga dobila inace Sam u postupcima dobivala gonal+cetrotid I imala Sam velik broj js ali ne kvalitetnih :Smile:

----------


## njanja1

aha...ja sam puregon koristila ali sa merionalom uvijek! zanimalo me cisto onako zbog velikog broja js a i dobre su kvalitete...posto ja sa js vjecno rat vodim,nikako da se nadjemo tu negdje! pocela sam se ismijavat samoj sebi  :Smile:

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ja recimo uvijek imam veliki br js Ali bas to na gonalu uzas sve neke lethelice od minijature do velicine tanjura hahahahahahahahaha a sad su Bili Svi odprilike jednako velicine I prvi puta endometrij 11,5 I kao super troliniski a daj Boze stvarno više :Smile: )))

----------


## njanja1

hahaha od minijature do velicine tanjura...haha
ja bi rekla kak se kod tebe sve poslozilo...cini mi se da su te tvoji bebaci pronasli i ti njih :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hoću bebu

Joj daj Boze,jako mi se svidi I nacin na koji je sve radio a da ne kazem ujedno oration hormone pod stimulacijom,gledao dali ima vode za hiperstimulaciju ma Mislim onako jedno jako lijepo iskustvo kako god Bilo I zavrsilo,tjesi me to sto imam dosta zamrznutih pa mi je vjeruj mi sve lakse :Smile: ))))

----------


## Krtica

Pozdrav svima!!
Ja sam ovdje potpuna amaterka. S niskom plodnošću, brojnim ciljanim odnosima, inseminacijama krećem na prvi ivf. Kako nisam iz Zg odluka je pala na ivf polikliniku jer na taj način neću morati stalno putovati na preglede. Iz tog razloga je ta poliklinika u igri. Vidim da si *M@tt* bila kod njih. Nemam cjenik pa ako ti nije problem, možeš li mi napisati kolike su cijene polustimuliranog ivf-a. Hvala!!!

----------


## Kadauna

ima li tko kakve vijesti od poliklinike Škvorc? imaju postupke na teret HZZO-a, ide li tko kod njih, znate li nekoga tko ide u tu polikliniku u postupak?

----------


## M@tt

> Pozdrav svima!!
> Ja sam ovdje potpuna amaterka. S niskom plodnošću, brojnim ciljanim odnosima, inseminacijama krećem na prvi ivf. Kako nisam iz Zg odluka je pala na ivf polikliniku jer na taj način neću morati stalno putovati na preglede. Iz tog razloga je ta poliklinika u igri. Vidim da si *M@tt* bila kod njih. Nemam cjenik pa ako ti nije problem, možeš li mi napisati kolike su cijene polustimuliranog ivf-a. Hvala!!!



Krtica nisam bila... bio sam tj. bili smo. Ja sam muško jel?  :Smile:  Mi smo ti bili kod njih kad su oni imali ugovor s Hzzom pa smo to iskoristili onda tak da ti ne znam stvarno kak su cijene kod njih. Probaj provjeriti njihovu internet stranicu možda imaju cjenik objavljen

----------


## Krtica

M@tt oprosti što sam te u žensko pretvorila. Nažalost na njihovoj web stranici nema cjenika. Kod kojeg ste doktora bili u posotupku? 
Poslala sam upit na njihov email. Čitam forume i uočavam samo loša iskustva....  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

Krtica,
imaš i druge privatne klinike. Njihove cijene su približno iste. Računaj za polustimulirani 5000-6000 kn plus cijena lijekova koje potrošiš.

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt oprosti što sam te u žensko pretvorila. Nažalost na njihovoj web stranici nema cjenika. Kod kojeg ste doktora bili u posotupku? 
> Poslala sam upit na njihov email. Čitam forume i uočavam samo loša iskustva....


Kod dr. Crvenkovića ali ju je jedamput i Šimunić pregledao. Gledaj ovako, mi smo išli tamo samo zbog toga jer smo upali preko Hzzoa. Draga nije baš bila zadovoljna na kraju, rekla je da ne bi išla više tamo i da bi joj bilo žao dati novce kod njih. Ali to je samo njeno mišljenje, ne mora značiti da bi i tebi bilo tako. Ali baš kako Inesz kaže, imaš više privatnih klinika pa se malo pozainteresiraj kako je drugdje.

----------


## riba76

Hoćubebu,kak je prošao transfer,koliko je smrzlića?

----------


## Hoću bebu

Riba76 imamo 6 blastica i 2 smo vratili...i evo četvrti dan polako odbrojavam :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Krtica evo cjenika od Ivf poliklinike. Nadam se da je dobar. Ja ti mogu samo pohvaliti polikliniku. 
http://www.dodo.hr/ustanova/Poliklin...edicinu-IVF/30

----------


## Krtica

Hvala!!! S obzirom da nisam iz Zg najbolja opcija i najzgodnija mi je ići kod dr.šimunića koji surađuje s osječkim ginekologom. Folkulometije bi radila u Os sve dok ne bi morala u Zg na punkciju. Smještaj u Zg mi je dodatni trošak i mučenje veću ovakvoj situaciji.

----------


## Krtica

Strategija možeš mi malo više napisati o poliklinici? Tvoje iskustvo? Kako je bilo na punkciji? Uz narkozu il ne? Pristup doktora koji te vodio kroz postupak. Hvala!

----------


## frka

strategija, oprosti što guram nos i diram u rane, ali odavno te nešto želim pitati, a nakon što si izgubila bebe stvarno nije bilo prilično. čini mi se da sam negdje naletjela na tvoj post u kojem si rekla da si i s prvo dvoje djece imala preuranjen porod. jesam li nešto pobrkala ili je bilo tako? ako si imala pa makar i samo jedan prijevremeni porod (što može ukazivati na slab cerviks), mislim da je liječnik koji je transferirao više embrija nemarno postupio. znam da imaš smrzliće i nadam se da ćete sljedeći put imati SET jer je sve drugo veliki rizik. ako griješim o porodima, ispričavam se...

----------


## strategija

Krtica ja sam tamo bila u jednom postupku prošle godine. Ostvarila sam trudnoću koja je nažalost tužno završila ali što se poliklinike tiče mogu pohvaliti ljubazno osoblje i odnos prema pacijentu. Nedavno su se čula sam preselili u novi prostor. Na punkciji sam dobila koktelčić koji me malo ošamutio. Osjetila sam ali stvarno nije boljelo. Nisam bila kod drugih privatnika pa ne mogu uspoređivati ali iskustva su različita. Sretno!

Sve ok, frka! Oba prijašnja poroda su bila u terminu s urednim trudnoćama i ništa nije ukazivalo na ovakav rasplet tako da smo svjesno u dogovoru sa dr i biologom išli na transfer dvije blastice. Imam još smrzlića. Iz sveg srca bi im voljela dati šansu ali vidjet ćemo još...

----------


## frka

sorry onda - očito sam te pobrkala s nekim.

----------


## riba76

Hoću bebu -bravo bravo  :Klap: 
Kad je beta?

----------


## Hoću bebu

rIBA 76 pa trebala bi ju napravit 11 dan a danas je 5 pa sam mislila možda 9 dan  :Laughing:

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Znate li mozda koliko se cekaju nalazi spermiograma u privatnim klinikama i kolika je cijena?

----------


## Misko

Mi smo 2 spermiograma radili, i nalaz bi dobili isti dan! Cijene se nesjecam ali ima na stanicama klinika!

----------


## Krtica

> Krtica ja sam tamo bila u jednom postupku prošle godine. Ostvarila sam trudnoću koja je nažalost tužno završila ali što se poliklinike tiče mogu pohvaliti ljubazno osoblje i odnos prema pacijentu. Nedavno su se čula sam preselili u novi prostor. Na punkciji sam dobila koktelčić koji me malo ošamutio. Osjetila sam ali stvarno nije boljelo. Nisam bila kod drugih privatnika pa ne mogu uspoređivati ali iskustva su različita. Sretno!
> 
> Sve ok, frka! Oba prijašnja poroda su bila u terminu s urednim trudnoćama i ništa nije ukazivalo na ovakav rasplet tako da smo svjesno u dogovoru sa dr i biologom išli na transfer dvije blastice. Imam još smrzlića. Iz sveg srca bi im voljela dati šansu ali vidjet ćemo još...


Hvala ti na postu i na odgovorima. Ako nije tajna koji doktor ti je odredio terapiju? Jel te on i pregledavao i pratio na folikulometrijama? Hvala ti još jednom.

----------


## strategija

Dr Š mi je odredio terapiju i vodio kroz postupak. Na par uzv mi je bio dr C ali odmah je o svemu obavještavao dr Š.

----------


## aprilili

Evo mi smo konacno dogovorili konzultacije u Beti za 18.11
Pitala sam sestru jel rade transfere u 12 mj . tocnije hoce raditi preko Bozica, rekla je da najvjerojatnice nece.
Ako ne onda najvjerojatnije idemo u postupak u prvom mjesecu. 
Tako da se javim nakon konzultacija hocemo startati u 12. mjesecu ili prvom.

Zanima me imali neko ko ide u postupak u Betu u 12. mj a da bi mu transfer padao na Badnjak ili Bozic?

Ako sam fulala temu molim vas da me prestimate.

----------


## aprilili

Draga *HB* jedva cekam da nam javis dobre vijesti  :Heart: 
Mislim na tebe cijelo vrijeme.

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da su prosle godine imali dezurstva za postupke. Al lako moguce da ce sad raditi kratki prekid. Nadam se da ce sve biti ok  :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

Jučer slučajno bacila pogled i vidim, dr. Radončić nije na popisu suradnika u Betaplusu...
http://betaplus.hr/djelatnici-i-suradnici.html

----------


## Vrci

Hm, zanimljivo. Ali je tamo i dalje Hafner, za kojeg su mi rekli da ga nema nakon 1.10. Nemam pojma...

----------


## tetadoktor

mislim da je Beta plus time puuuuno izgubila...

----------


## Argente

Je, baš zanimljivo. Pitam se ima li ovo veze sa slučajem biribirino (za zaboravne: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58128-P...=1#post2491074). Ako ima, dirljivo kako je šefica stala iza svog radnika.
*biribirino, ako nas još čitaš, molim te javi nam kako je završilo, je li te Betaplus obeštetila i kako!*

Predviđam nagli pad popularnosti Betaplusu i jednako nagli rast klinici u koju Radončić pređe.
Ako više ne bude radio postupke, slutim ponovni procvat IVF centra...ne čini li se i vama da je kod njega malo zamrlo, BTW? Nekad smo ovdje imali Luči fan klub, a sada jedva da se javi itko tko ide tamo.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Dr.Radončić <3<3 nadam se da će ostat radit postupke jer nam je potreban takav doktor.

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Draga *HB* jedva cekam da nam javis dobre vijesti 
> Mislim na tebe cijelo vrijeme.


Draga hvala ti puno,vidjet ćemo uskoro :Kiss: *

----------


## Vrci

Što se tiče pada popularnosti Betaplusa, znam osobno jako puno cura koje idu u postupak ili kod Dmitrović ili kod Baumana. Ali Radončićem su onda stvarno puno izgubili.

Da, za IVF Centar se nekad i ja pitam što se događa, ali kažu cure da je i dalje gužva u čekaonici, kao i prije

----------


## sushi

> mislim da je Beta plus time puuuuno izgubila...


*X*




> Predviđam nagli pad popularnosti Betaplusu i jednako nagli rast klinici u koju Radončić pređe.
> Ako više ne bude radio postupke, slutim ponovni procvat IVF centra...ne čini li se i vama da je kod njega malo zamrlo, BTW? Nekad smo ovdje imali Luči fan klub, a sada jedva da se javi itko tko ide tamo.


kod izbora mpoovca su mi starije generacije uglavnom preporucivale Lucingera, a mladje Radoncica...vecina tih cura nije na forumu

----------


## Kadauna

> *X*
> 
> 
> 
> kod izbora mpoovca su mi starije generacije uglavnom preporucivale Lucingera, a mladje Radoncica...vecina tih cura nije na forumu


ovi mi je vrlo zanimljiva konstatacija  :Smile: )

Ja ovdje na forumu nisam čitala ni za jednu btw koja je išla privatno kod Baumana u postupak i stvarno mislm da je malen broj žena koje je on odrađivao privatno u Betiplus. Ako Radončić više ne radi u Betiplus stvarno mislim da bi broj postupaka u Betiplus mogao naglo pasti. Ako sam dobro ubrala, bar pola postupaka tamo je on odrađivao ili se varam?

----------


## Vrci

Ja s jednog drugog foruma znam cure koje su u Betaplusu kod Dmitrović, i par kod Baumana, niti jedna kod Radončića

Mislim da to ovisi...

Recimo meni su svi preporučali Podobnika, kao da su za njega jedino čuli. Kome god sam rekla da idem na mpo bilo je: jel kod Podobnika? Baš me čudilo

----------


## Kadauna

Kod Podobnika? Ovo ne mogu vjerovati kako preporuke u kliniku koja odrađuje 20ak postupaka godišnje, to nema smisla osim ako te preporuke nisu stizale od žena koje su van MPO-a i koje su recimo rodile tamo pa znaju da Podobnik nudi i MPO. Teško da si preprouke za Podobnika dobila od MPO pacijenata jer on MPO gotovo i ne radi, broj je zanemariv.

----------


## Vrci

Pa da,pricam o opcenitoj populaciji. Iako od svih tih, 2 zene su bile kod njega u mpo. Pa valjda ljudi preko njih znaju za njega

Jedna je uspjela,vec ceka 2.mpo bebu. Druga je imala biokemijsku nakon hrpe neuspjeha

----------


## sushi

ha ne znam, trazila sam preporuke iskljucivo od ljudi koji su bili ili jesu mpo pacijenti... mozda je slucajnost, ionako ne mozemo znati realno stanje, ali primjetila sam. 
pod starije generacije sam mislila na ljude sa starijom djecom, nespretno sam se izrazila

----------


## Vrci

Ja nisam trazila preporuke u rl, samo po netu citala iskustva.
Znam jos neke mpo bebe oko sebe, ali one su iz bolnice, a za neke ne znam. Naknadno sam cula da su mpo,pa nisam ispitivala

----------


## Hoću bebu

Niš ne kužim...pa kaj Dr.Radončić nije više u betaplus?

----------


## Vrci

Po webu nije. Al ako si kod njega,mozda ces moci dobiti vise informacija

----------


## Ginger

> Je, baš zanimljivo. Pitam se ima li ovo veze sa slučajem biribirino (za zaboravne: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58128-P...=1#post2491074). Ako ima, dirljivo kako je šefica stala iza svog radnika.
> *biribirino, ako nas još čitaš, molim te javi nam kako je završilo, je li te Betaplus obeštetila i kako!*
> 
> Predviđam nagli pad popularnosti Betaplusu i jednako nagli rast klinici u koju Radončić pređe.


Potpis na sve!!!

Ja sam tamo isla samo i iskljucivo zbog njega!
Ni klinika, ni Dmitrovicka, ni Bauman meni tu nisu igrali bas nikakvu ulogu...
Samo Radoncic je meni bio bitan, i da kojim ludim slucajem odlucim ici po cetvrtu bebu, isla bih tamo gdje je on!

Nadam se da ce ostati u mpo vodama, jer u suprotnom je mpo na velikom gubitku

----------


## Ginger

Da, i ovo mi se cini kao krasna poruka i ostalim suradnicima te klinike....

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ja sam šokirana potpuno pa ja u tu kliniku nebih nikad ušla da njega nema,ja jesam kod njega ali očito se sve jako brzo odigralo da bih išta znala.O klinici nemam riječi hvale niti me bilo tko osim njega tamo zanimao a i čovjek kad udje tamo osjeti totalno negativnu energiju.

----------


## Charlie

A mozda samo stranica nije azurna, jel ikad pisalo dr. R.? Jer koliko ja znam dr. H. vise ne radi tamo, a nisu ga maknuli...
A ako je ovaj drugi scenarij u igri, sram ih bilo.

----------


## riba76

pa kaj je onda bio niti 6 mjeseci kod njih...stvarno malo čudno...
i da, čiatala sam slučaj od bibino
a možda je konačno dobio mjesto u nekoj državnoj bolnici, znam da je to htio, u petrovu ako se ne varam

----------


## Hoću bebu

Auhhh strašno i jako sramotno i neprofesijonalno od te klinike da ne kažem da nije imala da mi stavi utrogestan poslije transfera i Dr.R pita dobro kako nemate utrogestana pa to se nesmije dogodoit a sestra veli pa istekao rok WTF?????????njega je toliko bilo sram ljudi da vam ne mogu opisat a onda je rekao pa dobro možete imati par kutija to nije skupo i trebate imati...pa šta voše reći???????SRAMOTA!!!!!

----------


## Vrci

Meni tamo nikad nije negativna atmosfer bila, ne znam..,

A niti su mi nakon transfera stavljali oni utrice. Znam da je neka cura tamo dobila decapeptyl za par danq nakon transfera. Ali ni kod L-a se nista od njega ne dobije

Tako da ne bih htjela da odemo u preveliko blacenje bilo koga


Da, Hafner ne radi vise tamo, a jos je na webu.

----------


## sara38

Dr. Radončić više ne radi u Betiplus.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Vrci svatko ima svoje mišljenje i ima ga pravo iznjeti i naravno možda se puno njih neće složit samnom ali isto tako jako puno cura koje nisu prisutne na forumu a trebale su u postupak kod Dr.R nažalost neće ići dok se ne sazna gdje se smjestio uz to mogla bih još svašta napisat i reći ali ću zadržat za sebe.

----------


## Bluebella

Sad kad dr. Radončić više nije u Beti plus klinici će se vrati njen stari nadimak "Beta minus"  :Grin:

----------


## bubekica

*HB* mozes li mi u PP napisati, mi razmisljamo o tome da idemo u Betaplus, ali kod dr. Dmitrovic.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Bubekica drage volje kad dodje vrijeme za to svi će znati a do tada nemam šta pisat.Sorry

----------


## Argente

> Sad kad dr. Radončić više nije u Beti plus klinici će se vrati njen stari nadimak "Beta minus"


 :Laughing:  dobraa!

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Sad kad dr. Radončić više nije u Beti plus klinici će se vrati njen stari nadimak "Beta minus"


PREDOBRA I ISTINITA :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

cure, ovo je jako ruzno.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Bubekica šta je tu ružno,smijem li znati???ideš li na privatne postupke tj u beta plus????

----------


## bubekica

pacijent sam klinike, ali ne idem kod njih u postupke. ruzno je ismijavanje.

----------


## Vrci

Bubekica,ja bih ti preporucila dr. D. Vec smo rekli, o svakom doktoru ima plus i minus,njihov medusobni odnos je ono sto ne znamo, ili znamo po skrivecki. Meni je isto ruzno ovako govoriti...

Uglavnom ja u b+ vodim i trudnocu,svi su super,nista lose prema meni nije bilo

----------


## bubekica

*Vrci* po tvojoj preporuci sam i otisla tamo na razgovor i nekoliko pregleda, ali zanima me i druga strana medalje.

----------


## TrudyC

Cure, ako je netko u neposrednom kontaktu s dr. R možete li ga pitati gdje će dalje raditi? 

Mislim na one koje su u postupku kod njega ili je postupak upravo završen...

----------


## Hoću bebu

Trdyc najbolje da se čuješ s njim ako imaš broj a ako nemaš mogu ti ga poslat u pp.

----------


## TrudyC

Imam broj, ali nismo dugo bili u kontaktu pa mi je malo blesavo ovako s neba pa u rebra  :Undecided: 

Zato sam i pitala  da to proba saznati cura koja je s njim u neposrednom kontaktu

----------


## tonka10

uključujem se s pozitivnim iskustvom bez obzira što nisam uspjela ostvariti trudnoću u Beti+. ako se opet odlučim ići privatno, odabrala bi ih opet.
volim pročitati i pozitivna i negativna iskustva kako bih mogla donijeti odluku u odabiru klinike. 
meni je bitno npr nešto što nekom drugom nije, svi smo različiti..

----------


## Kadauna

meni su tonovi ovdje isto postali ružni, ajmo ostati koliko je moguće ovdje objektivni....... 

I *hoću bebu*, ako imaš što za reći - reci, mislim da na temelju toga netko može odabrati ili NEodabrati liječnika. Ovako dizati buku i ne reći ništa ti je malo bezveze!

Što se tiče utrogestana nakon postupka, u drugim klinikama nisam baš ziher da ih dobivaš uopće odnosno da ti liječnik nakon transfera stavlja utrogestane. To mi nije nešto što bi presudilo za postupak, ionako si utrogestane već imala ranije, nisi li?

Ti si se u Betiplus osjećala loše, evo Vrci izvrsno i mislim da je normalno da imamo različita iskustva i sama si to napisala, pa hajmo poštovati različita mišljenja.

----------


## Vrci

Btw kad smo na temi betaplusa,jel rade oni briseve na uputnicu? Zna netko?

----------


## tonka10

ne znam da li oni rade ali znam tko radi  :Smile: 
poliklinika sunce 180 kuna plaćaš, i poliklinika Ginekos 100 + 50 ako hoćeš da ti oni odnesu uzorak i pošalju nalaze.

----------


## Hoću bebu

> meni su tonovi ovdje isto postali ružni, ajmo ostati koliko je moguće ovdje objektivni....... 
> 
> I *hoću bebu*, ako imaš što za reći - reci, mislim da na temelju toga netko može odabrati ili NEodabrati liječnika. Ovako dizati buku i ne reći ništa ti je malo bezveze!
> 
> Što se tiče utrogestana nakon postupka, u drugim klinikama nisam baš ziher da ih dobivaš uopće odnosno da ti liječnik nakon transfera stavlja utrogestane. To mi nije nešto što bi presudilo za postupak, ionako si utrogestane već imala ranije, nisi li?
> 
> Ti si se u Betiplus osjećala loše, evo Vrci izvrsno i mislim da je normalno da imamo različita iskustva i sama si to napisala, pa hajmo poštovati različita mišljenja.


Opet kažem svoje mišljenje ostavljam za sebe,mojih 6 postupaka je radjeno u privatnim klinikama i u svima sam dobivala utrogestan a svatko za svoje novce ima pravo reći šta hoće i ići gdje hoće i mene osobno tuđe mišljenje nebih zanimalo dok ne sjednem s dotičnom osobom i sama razlučim.I za mene je ova rasprava završena.

----------


## amazonka

I moj povremeni posjet Beti iako mi je na ruku,
bio je zbog dr. R. čiji sam pacijent već neko vrijeme.
I sad kad kad se spremam na ponovni postupak desi se ovo. :Sad: 
Složila bih se da se odnosi među liječnicima nas pacijenata ne bi trebali ticati
ali osim što jedan priznati stručnjak trenutno ne može raditi ono za 
što se školovao i uložio trud-mi njegovi pacijenti
najviše smo zakinuti. Barem se ja tako osjećam.

----------


## riba76

> Btw kad smo na temi betaplusa,jel rade oni briseve na uputnicu? Zna netko?



Ja sam zadnje kod njih bila prije godinu i pol, i nisu radili na uputnicu.

Cure, moje iskustvo s betaplus je bilo ok, ja sam bila kod dr dmitrovic i ne mogu nista lose o njoj reci.
vec sam pisala o tome pa necu opet.

steta je jedino kaj radoncica vise nema, odnosno nitko ne zna di je, a nekima je on presudan...

----------


## Njuskalica

Nadam se da ce d.R naci sto prije kliniku po svojoj mjeri i ugnjzdit se jer neznam gdje bi drugdje otisla na postupak pa i na obicnu kontrolu.a sumnjam da ce zavrsit u drzavnoj bolnici jer mozda se varam je vec radio u petrovoj ?!

----------


## M@tt

Naše iskustvo je s Betaplusom i dr. D. bilo jako pozitivno i nikakva negativna atmosfera tamo ne vlada. 
Baš me zanima zbog čega netko dobije takav dojam?? 

Dakle mi smo bili kod dr.D i sve ali apsolutno sve od prvih konzultacija pa do samog transfera je bilo odrađeno s visokom dozom profesionalnosti i korektnosti. Naravno, svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje ali mislm da je to što se sada blati Betaplus SAMO ZATO što dr. R. više ne radi tamo jako nisko za sve vas koji tako pričate bez obzira što je ovo forum na kojem svatko ima pravo reči što misli. 
I ne, ne pričam to samo zato što je naš zadnji postupak bio u Beti. Nikada nisam bio pristalica samo jednog doktora ili jedne poliklinike i blatio nekog drugog iz druge poliklike, bili smo vođeni samo iskustvima pročitanima tu na forumu za sve poliklinike do sada, osim kad smo išli u polikliniku ivf jer su imali ugovor s hzzo-om. S dragom smo već bili pričali da ako ne bi uspjevalo tu par postupaka da bi i sami otišli kod dr.R.

Velim, mislim da je ovo jako nisko što se sada blati dotična poliklinika samo zato što dr. R. nije više kod njih.

btw. ako netko sazna gdje če sada on raditi neka javi.

----------


## Moe

Nije što mi je trudnoća tamo uspjela i obavljala sve preglede tamo, al odnos je prije svega profesionalan. Onda nadalje ljudski. Uvjeti i ambijent izvrsni. Rekla bih da su negativna iskustva s njima izdvojeni slučajevi.

----------


## anaši1507

Moj sljedeći postupak je trebao biti u Betaplus kod dr R., ali izgleda da ga ipak neću raditi u Betaplus. 
Cure ako znate javite u kojoj klinici će biti dr Radončić

----------


## sushi

vidis m@tt i moj dojam nije pozitivan, evo bas sam se malo zamislila nad tvojim pitanjem zasto je tako...ne zelim nikoga blatiti niti mi se u beti+ dogodio neki incident, radi se iskljucivo o subjektivnom dozivljaju. 

recimo neobicno mi je bilo sto mi se u nekoliko navrata tamo dogodilo da unutar mojih 10ak minuta za uzv/fm i konzultacije sestra upada u sobu bez pardona i kucanja i uz otvorena vrata cisti stol za slijedecu pacijenticu. inace nisam osjetljiva niti bi mi to smetalo, ali u tih par min kada ti zaista treba privatnost (ili si na rubu placa zbog loseg uzv jer ti se postupak odgadja) je to u najmanju ruku neprofesionalno i imas osjecaj da te tjeraju van. da li sam taj tretman imala jer trenutno nisam bila u postupku ili slucajno, ne znam...racuni su mi uredno bili naplaceni. 
mm i ja se jednostavno tamo nismo osjecali ugodno, ali smo planirali ici kod njih u postupak zbog drR., neovisno o tom filingu jer ipak nam to nije primarno za odluku. falilo mi je tamo ono zrno ljudskosti od osoblja kao kolektiva koje mi tako treba u toj mpo prici, nekako to ocekujes ako ju vec zelis platiti. 
ponavljam, ovo je moj subjektivan filing, nema veze s bilo kojim dr. nego cjelokupnom atmosferom, ionako tamo nisam docekala postupak, vjerujem da ima sasvim suprotnih iskustava.

----------


## Hoću bebu

M@tt zasto ti misliš da tu sad netko nesto pise svoje misljenje zato sto Dr.R nije vise tamo????ne razumije???ili je ocito kad nazove te kliniku ako ste kod Dr.D ljubaznost na nivou a kad se zive za Dr.R I to za folikumetriju dobijete odgovor ne znam kad je dr ovdje???znaci ja bih trebala kao njihov pacjent razmisljat kako da dodjem do Dr.R a jer ja Njemu placam postupak ili klinici???u samom startu Sam platila paket preglede+konzultacije+par hormona 3000 kn I zadnje konzultacije dolazit na dogovor za postupak I dr kaze ajde da vidimo samo kako je ovaj cikus...cca 1 min sa oblacenjem I izlazim van I oni meni naplacuju jos taj pregled,ovako odmah da se razumijemo meni 250 kn ne znaci puno kao nekome ali dovoljno da klinika kaze puno I sebi I da pacjenta ostavi u soku a ovo ulazenje I izlazenje da ne pricam bas to bez kucanja I pardona dali je tko gol I dali tko mozda gleda iz cekaone i prema tome ne vidim razlog zasto bih sad netko blatio kliniku radi odlaska dr.R

----------


## bubekica

*HB* vidim da ipak malo pomalo pocinjes pisati.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Bubekica bas zanimljivo sto tebe to toliko zanima???jesi li u rodu s klinikom???secer dolazi na kraju :Smile: ))

----------


## bubekica

naravno da me zanima kad mi je to opcija B za lijecenje, ako nam na vv ne uspije.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Iskreno moj dojam je da ti previse znas o toj klinici jer bas cudno da se toliko primas mene Ali krive osobe Ali kad ti lijepo iskoristis sve na VV ispricat cu ti daljnje dojmove a eto nadam se da ces uspije na VV.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Btw oprosti na nepismenosti Ali pisem s mobitela :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da je svakome od nas i osobni dojam presudan za postupke. Recimo ja zbog dosta tih sitnica nisam više htjela ići kod dr. L, iako ga svi hvale. Ali meni tamo stvari nisu štimale, kad sam sve to spojila, nije  mi bilo ugodno i nisam htjela dalje.
U B+ su svi stalno bili korektni, nisam imala iskustva s upadanjem sestre ili tako nešto. Došla je samo kad ju je dr zvala. Nakon punkcije i transfera su me svako malo posjetile (ili sestra ili dr) i pitale kako sam. I imala sam otkazan postupak, znam kakav je to osjećaj, i onda su svi bili susretljivi.
Što se tiče plaćanja, meni su tu bili korektni, ništa mi više nije naplaćeno, štoviše išli su nam na ruku s time

----------


## bubekica

primila bih se bilokoga tko iznosi neargumentirane stavove (ne mislim pritom da argumente nemas, nego ih ne zelis iznijeti - po meni onda ne treba iznositi niti stav), no hard feelings. a o klinici znam toliko koliko se pise po forumu + par osobnih iskustava s dr. dmitrovic, sto sam vec napisala. to sto pratim forum daleko izvan okvira normalnog, eee, to je drugi par rukava.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Hmmm jako zanimljivo I interesantno...gle zanimljiv dio dolazi uskoro gdje ce se malo vise toga reci I znati,ovo je bio samo jedan Mali dio koji bih svatko radi dobrog dr I biologa zanemario tako da molim malo strpljenja :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

:kokice:  pretplacujem se za prvi red!

----------


## Hoću bebu

Mozda bude I u novinama tko zna :Smile: 
Laku noc

----------


## M@tt

I mene zanima rasplet. Znači sve je ipak povezano bilo s onim slučajem s hepatitisom što je jedna forumašica bila pričala?

----------


## Misko

Jao, sad me panika uhvatila! Dr. Radoncic je moj dr.,sljedeći tjedan smo imali u planu otići do njega na konačni dgv. za jos jedan postupak! Pričekati cu do pon.da se sve malo slegne i onda cu nazvati Vili gdje je on jos uvijek zaposlen i tražit termin pa ćemo vidjeti sta dalje...Mi svakako idemo tamo gdje je dr.

----------


## M@tt

> Jao, sad me panika uhvatila! Dr. Radoncic je moj dr.,sljedeći tjedan smo imali u planu otići do njega na konačni dgv. za jos jedan postupak! Pričekati cu do pon.da se sve malo slegne i onda cu nazvati Vili gdje je on jos uvijek zaposlen i tražit termin pa ćemo vidjeti sta dalje...Mi svakako idemo tamo gdje je dr.


da, samo što u Viliju više ne rade postupke. Barem smo mi dobili takav dojam kad smo bili na histeroskopiji kod njega nedugo....

----------


## Misko

Istina! U Viliju smo sve odradili osim punkcije i transfera! Jer u Betiplus je on samo bio petkom i na samom postupku!  I sad nam je bio plan dgv pregled u Viliju pa kad dođe dan punkcije selimo se u Betu ali....

----------


## M@tt

znači on trenutno nema di obavljati postupke po ovome onda?

----------


## Misko

Nema! Po našem zadnjem iskustvu iz 5 mj. situacija je bila takva!

----------


## amazonka

U Viliju se postupci ne rade nešto više od godinu dana.
Misko, najpametnije je da odete na konzultacije
i vidite kakve dr. R. ima planove i da procijenite što dalje.
Sve drugo su nagađanja koja nemaju smisla.

----------


## riba76

pa je li se netko čuo s njim?  :Smile: 
ovo je užasna zbrka...

----------


## aprilili

Ovo se zakompliciralo i ovdje i tamo. Nisam jos pocela s nicim a vec sam totalno zbunjena. Odemo danas ovdje na zadnji pregled kod mog ginekologa i on kaze ako ste se vec odlucili za Hrvatsku idite kod Dr.R .Objasnio nam je koliki je covjek strucnjak. 
Ali i unatoc njegovog odlicnog misljena o dr.R  totalno  je protiv da idemo dole, razlog je sto kaze da se prije vracanja zametka u maternicu neradi genetski pregled embrija. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  
( On to smatra ne dopustivim)
On nam je preporucio Cesku i Dr. Meyera 
Polikinika Pronatal Repro-Ceske Budejovice...Sad tek nista nezanm!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

Čitam ja sve ovo... čitam već koji sat....  :Nope:   :No:   :neznam:   :drama:   :facepalm:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ovo se zakompliciralo i ovdje i tamo. Nisam jos pocela s nicim a vec sam totalno zbunjena. Odemo danas ovdje na zadnji pregled kod mog ginekologa i on kaze ako ste se vec odlucili za Hrvatsku idite kod Dr.R .Objasnio nam je koliki je covjek strucnjak. 
> Ali i unatoc njegovog odlicnog misljena o dr.R  totalno  je protiv da idemo dole, razlog je sto kaze da se prije vracanja zametka u maternicu neradi genetski pregled embrija. 
> ( On to smatra ne dopustivim)
> On nam je preporucio Cesku i Dr. Meyera 
> Polikinika Pronatal Repro-Ceske Budejovice...Sad tek nista nezanm!!!


A što vama točno treba PGD? To inače nitko ne radi u HR, jel imate indikacije za to ili je to vaša želja?
To se radi inače u Češkoj ali ako je to potrebno vidi i PFC u Pragu

----------


## aprilili

> A što vama točno treba PGD? To inače nitko ne radi u HR, jel imate indikacije za to ili je to vaša želja?
> To se radi inače u Češkoj ali ako je to potrebno vidi i PFC u Pragu


Saznali smo da to nitko u HR ne radi. Mi smo novi u svemu ovome i moj ginekolog je rekao da je to vise nego pozeljan pregled . Nemamo nikakvih indikacija hvala Bogu, ali tesko je kad vam netko stavi bubu u uho ne misliti na  takvo sto. Pitanje se samo namece sta ako?! Tako da smo odlucili otici na konzultacije kod lijecinka u HR i jednog ovdje gdje zivimo jel taj pregled se radi i ovdje. Pa cemo odluciti u hodu sto cemo napraviti i gdje.

----------


## Vrci

To nije stvar koja se radi tek tako. I mislim da vani to puno kosta.
Mislim da se pgd radi samo na indikaciju...

----------


## aprilili

Uopce neznam sto nam je to rekao. Bili smo na genetskim pretragama i svi nalazi su bili dobri. Nemamo ni muz ni ja geneticka oboljenja u obiteljima. Pregled kosta 2000 €

----------


## frka

aprilili, mislim da ti dr trkelja - sumnjam da se igdje u svijetu samo tako bez indikacija šalje na PGD. oko MPO postupaka konzultiraj se isključivo s MPO specijalistom.

----------


## aprilili

> aprilili, mislim da ti dr trkelja - sumnjam da se igdje u svijetu samo tako bez indikacija šalje na PGD. oko MPO postupaka konzultiraj se isključivo s MPO specijalistom.


Necu vise zabusavati ovdje oko toga...ali Frka u pravu si ...osim sto sam se do besvjesti zabrinula i isplakala,na kraju sam nazvala ovdje u bolnicu i tocno je da se PGD nemoze napraviti samo zato sto neko misli kako bi to bilo zgodno. Ovdje je to odobreno prije 6. mjeseci i valjda se njemu ucinilo kao vrlo zgodno da nam to spomene,zaista neznam,samo znam u ovoj situraciji , vrlo ne potrebno.

----------


## niki78

I je li netko uspio saznati gdje sad radi dr. Radoncic?

----------


## bubekica

*Hoću bebu* gdje si?????

----------


## njanja1

> *Hoću bebu* gdje si?????


i ja je trazim...mislila sam joj pp pisat al nebi da je gnjavim...

----------


## Nolica

Malo sam Googlala i nigdje ne nađem iskustva i mišljenja o poliklinici Škvorc u Samoboru? Pa mi je to nevjerojatno jer koliko sam skužila oni su jedna od prvih privatnih klinika.
 Ja sam nedavno bila kod njih na konzultacijama, jer je moguće preko HZZOa, i vrlo ugodno sam iznenađena. Doktor Škvorc i osoblje su izuzetno profesionalni i ljubazni. Biolog je A.Kniewald, za kojeg sam čitala da je The Top, nevjerojtno pristupačna i topla osoba koja ima bezgranično vremena za vas.
Ja sam dogovorila svoje postupke ali di su drugi, jel moguće da sam jedina?

----------


## Vaki

Nolice - Proučavala sam njihove web stranice i pokušavala pronaći cure na forumu koje su bile tamo, ali nije mi pošlo za rukom... Nadam se da će se javiti cure koje će (ovdje) podijeliti svoja iskustva s nama. :Raspa:

----------


## Kadauna

idu na postupke, posebno se povecao broj postupaka od kada rade postupke na teret HZZO-a. 

Sto si tocno dogovorila kod njih i kad? prirodni ciklus ili stimulirani?


I Nolice, koja vam je dijagnoza? godine tvoje?

----------


## majalina

ja sam bila još prije godinu dana kod njih dok još nije bili HZZO-a na par postupaka, stvarno sam jako zadovoljna od doktora do biologa koji su stvarno vrh, a tako su dobri i pristupačni ljudi, možete sve s njima porazgovarati, stvarno je sve super, no na žalost što se tiče mene, ja pomoć moram potražiti van HR, ali još uvijek tu i tamo kad nešto hitno trebam obaviti idem kod njih

----------


## Nolica

Nemamo dijagnozu, kao sve OK.
ja 38, on 41
izgubili smo 2god sa KBCO
u 9. IVF/ICSI Maribor-beta 9, jedan smrzlić
i sad prirodno u Pol.Škvorc-1 stanica, koja je nešto stala u razvoju, pa su je ipak ICSIali i kad sam izgubila svaku nadu, evo javiše mi da dođem po nju  :Very Happy: 
Kao što rekoh iskustva su sjajna.Evidentno je da su u totalnoj gužvi zbog postupaka preko HZZO i da rade 100 na sat, ali ipak nitko mi do sada nije posvetio toliko vremena,ljubaznosti,strpljenja.
išla sam na punkciju bez anestezije, prag boli mi je užasno nizak a prag straha ogroman, no na punkciji su svi bili sa mnom i stvorili atmosferu punu povjerenja da je sve prošlo super.

----------


## anaši1507

čestitam i navijam da to bude dobitna kombinacija  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljube

Nolica, lijepo je čitati ovakva pozitivna iskustva, tebi želim puno sreće!

I druge curke koje ste tamo u postupku javiti se sa svojim iskustvom i korisnim informacijama.

----------


## Vrci

Inače o svim privatnicima se piše na temi o privatnim klinikama, bude valjda moderator spojio temu  :Smile: 

Kad sam bila tamo, čula sam da govore o postupcima i da imaju posla, ali očito te cure nisu na netu

----------


## Argente

Da, slabo se javljaju i cure iz IVF poliklinike, a u posljednje vrijeme i IVF centra

----------


## amazonka

Iz IVF poliklinike ne znam ni jednu pacijenticu
ali zato iz IVF centra više njih. Te cure očito nisu na net-u.
Iz poliklinike Škvorc isto niti jednu.
i vlo rado bih htjela pročitati, čuti iskustva.

----------


## BHany

nastavite dalje na temi o privatnim klinikama

spajam

----------


## ivana83

Beta plus će imati radove u 12.mjesecu tako da će uzimati u postupak samo pacijentice koje dobiju menstruaciju do 4.12.

----------


## Vrci

Nije navodno - http://betaplus.hr/arhiva-vijesti/16...pke-ivf-a.html

Izvadak iz teksta
Preuređenje i proširenje Laboratorija za humanu reprodukciju, provest ćemo krajem ove i početkom slijedeće godine, pa će laboratorij biti zatvoren od 25.12.2013 do 12.1.2014. Ambulante zbog preseljenja u prizemlje neće raditi 27., 30., i 31.12. 

U postupke u prosincu mogu pacijentice koje dobiju menstruaciju prije 4.prosinca 2013., a u postupke u siječnju pacijentice koje dobiju menstruaciju nakon 2.siječnja 2014. Ukoliko menstruaciju očekujete u prosincu a želite u postupak odmah, molimo da nas se javite da Vam uskladimo ciklus.

----------


## Vrci

Ispravak - ne treba gore pisati nije navodno, nego da evo sigurno tu piše  :Laughing:

----------


## suzzica

pozdrav curke, evo ja sam nova. Čitam vas već duže vrijeme i stvarno sam saznala puno novih informacija. Evo da vam i ja iznesem svoje iskustvo sa beta+. ovaj mjesec sam u postupku za ivf, čeka me još transfer i jako sam zadovoljna njima a posebno sa dr.Dmitrović. Trenutno mi je u labu 10 oplođenih js i čekamo da srijede pa ćemo vidjet dal će biti transfer ili čemo čekati sljedeći ciklus

sretno svima
pozz

----------


## Misko

Suzzica dobro došla! Želim ti puno sreće i da u srijedu bude sve kako treba! Mi u srijedu isto idemo u Betu+, imamo aspiraciju, mi jedva čekamo da srijeda dođe i prođe....

----------


## suzzica

Hvala Miško, sretno i vama....nek nam bude sretna srijeda  :Grin:

----------


## BHany

NOVA TEMA

----------

